# Welcome to St Bedeia - virtual tropical island!



## Andy HB

Welcome to the tropical island of St Bedeia! 

A place for general chit chat, relaxation and partaking of all that naughty (virtual) stuff that you don't think you should have in 'real' life.


----------



## Northerner

Excellent Andy! Great new venue!


----------



## Steff

Excellent bravo and a nice early opening love ittt xx

will the pub thread go?

oops to late just looked back and its gone hehe..
Well let me say im very impressed great work Andy


----------



## lucy123

Did someone say Cocktails? I am here!
Book me in for tomorrows martial arts class Andy!


----------



## am64

im glad i came by balloon  
ooooo all those tropical fishes x


----------



## lucy123

Aaay Yah! Just loosening up!


----------



## Annimay

ooooHHHH... I think I'm going to like this place!  Do you have any diet non-alcoholic cocktails, with lots of umbrellas & cherries & lemon in????  please????


----------



## gail1

if the pub has been shut will all the old unsold booze be sold off cheep, if so put me under the optics gug gug. i like the look of the new barman


----------



## lucy123

Hiding! Been doing a lot of that lately!  ???


----------



## ypauly

Do we have crazy petrol buggies to race up and down the beach?


----------



## am64

ypauly said:


> Do we have crazy petrol buggies to race up and down the beach?



only if they
a..have no fumes and 
b. fitted with silencers 
c.kept well away from the sunbathing area !!

and before you ask NO jetskis !!


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> only if they
> a..have no fumes and
> b. fitted with silencers
> c.kept well away from the sunbathing area !!
> 
> and before you ask NO jetskis !!


The noisier and faster the better lol. jet ski's are an absolut MUST!!!

and while were on the subject so is paragliding


Edited to add: I will have a tantrum and stamp my feet if you say no!


----------



## Northerner

ypauly said:


> The noisier and faster the better lol. jet ski's are an absolut MUST!!!
> 
> and while were on the subject so is paragliding



You can use the jetski simulator in the shed at the end of the beach


----------



## ypauly

Northerner said:


> You can use the jetski simulator in the shed at the end of the beach



lol you should have gone into politics alan


----------



## Annimay

Andy HB said:


> I'm sure that we can meet all your exacting requirements.
> 
> Just have a 'chat' with Gail's barman!




Oh yes, yes, yes! Mmmm..


----------



## Annimay

I really _DO _like this place!!!!!!


----------



## Hazel

Is this island loyal to the British royal family or king Andy?

In all this sunshine I would rather it was a republic

Looking forward for all the lovely cocktails, especially the ones without booze.


----------



## gail1

Anita just for you your very own barman


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> You can use the jetski simulator in the shed at the end of the beach



PHEW! There is a shed after all, I was begining to worry!
Well once I work out where I am after a good portion of a bottle (Jura mmmm!) I'll grab a lift to this place catch you all soon...

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Well this castaway is off to her hammock

night ma hearties!! x


----------



## HelenP

Ooh, I've just noticed we've gone all tropical!!  Nice.

I'll have a couple of Bahama Mamma's and a couple of Pina Colada's to follow please!!

Bottoms up.

xx


----------



## gail1

Well I have a few little drinkies to start the party off


----------



## Steff

Good morning good morning so good i've said it twice hehe..Whats a girl to have on these shores for her breakfast, me thinks i will go with beans on toast with a carton of um bungo lol...x


----------



## am64

where is everyone ...this is a deserted island ...








never mind im off for a snorkel ...


----------



## gail1

Well I have spent all day lazing on my hammock. Im now off for a swim now, its a hard life lol


----------



## Steff

Thought that said smoke there am lol x


----------



## am64

may be we should have a coup ....


----------



## Steff

hahahha the buzz off yesterday has worn off dont worry the old regs will try there best too keep us afloat


----------



## am64

parrot fish...


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Not a bad start, it is an item described by two words. I'll help a little more and let you know that the second word starts with L.
> 
> Andy



palm leaves?


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Not a bad start, it is an item described by two words. I'll help a little more and let you know that the second word starts with L.
> 
> Andy



Pirates locker ?


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Nope!
> 
> It had to be imported from the 'filthy capitalist state' that is the United States of America.
> 
> Andy



pound of lard


----------



## Steff

cherry liquoar?


----------



## Steff

pigs liver?


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> cherry liquoar?



that doesnt begin with P steffie 
...pineapple liquor??


----------



## Steff

Im getting frustrated now my brain has froze 

Off for a nice crab salad x


----------



## am64

NO ...touch blue give us a clue !!!


----------



## AlisonM

Pig's Eye?

President?

Pat Robertson?

Love the new pub name BTW. I can see myself now sunning under a palm tree on the beach with a Mango Daquiri in hand. Aaaahhhh!


----------



## cazscot

Good grief, I am offline for less than 24 hours come back and there is already 50 posts  .  This place must be popular.

I will have a tequila sunrise please...


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Pig's Eye?
> 
> President?
> 
> Pat Robertson?
> 
> Love the new pub name BTW. I can see myself now sunning under a palm tree on the beach with a Mango Daquiri in hand. Aaaahhhh!



its a P and second word is L and its imported from USA


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> its a P and second word is L and its imported from USA



pink lobster?


----------



## am64

first word is president i be thinking ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> first word is president i be thinking ...



cant even think lol, 

clue time!


----------



## am64

president lazing in the sun ?


----------



## ypauly

Right i'm bored with this jetski simulater, where are all the scantily clad ladies hanging out


----------



## KayC

Andy HB said:


> Ah! You're a clever one! Presidential is the first word, to be sure.
> 
> Now, what do 'El Presidente' types like to travel around in?
> 
> Andy



presidential limo?


----------



## Hazel

What did I start, this power has gone to your head Andy, haha

Have you had your uniform made yet.   The hat must have lots of braid


----------



## Steff

this will suit you perfect andy all my dreams in one


----------



## KayC

Andy HB said:


> Correct!
> 
> Not many clues needed there, I think (but not unreasonably so)!
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Andy



Ha!  Am I getting a virtual pint from you, then?

In real life I can't drink because I'm allergic to alcohol.
Does virtual pint still give me virtual ichness and spots??


----------



## ypauly

Andy HB said:


> You're not wrong! So far all I've seen is scantily dressed blokes with raccoon tails hanging out of their speedos!


Northy ditched his shirt then lol


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Hmm. Let me see (checks labels of all the bottles behind the bar).
> 
> Calories --> nil
> Carbs --> nil (of which sugars nil)
> Protein --> nil
> Fat --> nil (of which saturated fat nil)
> Additives --> nil
> Alcoholic Content --> nil
> 
> I'd say that you're virtually free to indulge in anything as much as you'd like!
> 
> Andy



sorry El P you got it a bit wrong ..alcohol content is what you'd you virtually would want it to be ....hehee and a bottle of Rum xx


----------



## AlisonM

Oooh, right idea Steff, wrong uniform though:







I've had a wee 'thing' going for fireys since they rescued me some years back when I got stuck in a lift, which was a real trial for me as I'm claustrophobic. I was so-o-o grateful when they got me out of there.



(No, not THAT grateful.  )


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Oooh, right idea Steff, wrong uniform though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a wee 'thing' going for fireys since they rescued me some years back when I got stuck in a lift, which was a real trial for me as I'm claustrophobic. I was so-o-o grateful when they got me out of there.
> 
> 
> 
> (No, not THAT grateful.  )



No Ali they dont do it for me even if they do have big hoses, sailors or docs for moi lol x


----------



## cazscot

AlisonM said:


> Oooh, right idea Steff, wrong uniform though:
> 
> I've had a wee 'thing' going for fireys since they rescued me some years back when I got stuck in a lift, which was a real trial for me as I'm claustrophobic. I was so-o-o grateful when they got me out of there.
> 
> 
> 
> (No, not THAT grateful.  )




Oh with you on that one Alison, when I was stuck in a lift (I am also claustrophobic) I was only rescued by spotty teenagers    I would much rather have been rescued by firemen


----------



## AlisonM

It was one of the highlights of my life once they got me out. There were five of them, all really concerned and falling over themselves to look after me. In the end, I asked if I could go back in so they could rescue me again.


----------



## Steff

When i got stuck in a lift for 45 minutes with my son i was rescued by 6 firemen yes i counted them and i was unimpressed lolol


----------



## Northerner

Right lads, Kelly has arrived and will be working behind the bar






...and her twin sister is cooking up some treats in the kitchen...






They'll probably join us for a chat after their shifts have finished


----------



## Steff

Dear dear me and here is me thinking you were getting comfy with jamie oliver for the night northey.I think we need payment from her before we can see if she upto the job, but looking at that second piccy i dont know if we can accept card payment as id not know where to swipe


----------



## lucy123

Alan- thats not fair - if the men in my house get Kelly - can I have Robbie Williams pleeeeaaase?


----------



## lucy123

Off to my cabin to sleep under the stars!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Off to my cabin to sleep under the stars!



Night Lucy x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx

am good luck for today, it is so gloomy and dark at the moment brrrrrr.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..

Steff.. Its gloomy dark and damp down here in Bristol (so your not alone )

am, good luck for today.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone..
> 
> Steff.. Its gloomy dark and damp down here in Bristol (so your not alone )
> 
> am, good luck for today.
> 
> John.



Good morning John! Pretty gloomy here in Southampton too, although it does feel a little bit warmer than yesterday. I was highly tempted to put the heating on yesterday, but toughed it out - don't want another gas bill like the one I got last year!


----------



## AlisonM

Same here in the Highlands, there was a brief glimmer of sun first thing but it's gone now and getting darker by the minute. We've had the heating on in the office for several days now and my thoughts are turning from Mango Daquiris to hot chocolate... I wonder where I put my thermal socks


----------



## Steff

what a morning been locked out of the house for 3 hours grrrr.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I am dreading the day that I leave the house without my keys! It's going to happen one day!
> 
> I hope that you didn't have to 'break in'?
> 
> I did once, when I lived in Sheffield, and then upgraded all the locks on my doors because it was just too easy!
> 
> Andy



no what made it worse was i left my mobiles indoors as well and all i had on me was 18p and a doggy bag lol.The twist was o/h was fast asleep upstairs as he is on his hols from work , but nevermind the dog got a massive walk and i made friends with a snail..


----------



## am64

quick cocktail then back to work ......


----------



## AlisonM

Are you back in yet Steff? I've locked myself out before and now I'm paranoid about forgetting my keys. I always check I have them before I close the door.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Are you back in yet Steff? I've locked myself out before and now I'm paranoid about forgetting my keys. I always check I have them before I close the door.



yeah locked out at 08.00 and got bk in at 11.15 when he eventually stirred,becuase i moved where i leave my keys yesterday i think thats wat did it so they have gone bk to there original place i was more concerned about feeding the dog then myself ......x


----------



## twinnie

hello all my first visit here very nice loving the views can i have a large diet coke with ice please


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hello all my first visit here very nice loving the views can i have a large diet coke with ice please



Welcome twinnie! Coming right up!  Ah! my taxi's arrived!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I have a quick question for those of you who have used megatrain before...

after you've booked the tickets and got the thingw ith the referance number on it...what on earth do you do???? Do you go to the counter and shove the bit of paper in the mans face or what? How suitably confusing!

Matt and I are going to london next week and managed to get the both of us returns to waterloo for ?24. Bargain. But we are alas, a bit rubbish when it comes to booking trains and working out what to do when you book them online HA!


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I have a quick question for those of you who have used megatrain before...
> 
> after you've booked the tickets and got the thingw ith the referance number on it...what on earth do you do???? Do you go to the counter and shove the bit of paper in the mans face or what? How suitably confusing!
> 
> Matt and I are going to london next week and managed to get the both of us returns to waterloo for ?24. Bargain. But we are alas, a bit rubbish when it comes to booking trains and working out what to do when you book them online HA!



You just show the reference number to the man  at the ticket barrier piff paff puff! They also check on the train and when you come out (I think).  Have fun!


----------



## am64

hello my fellow islanders ....good day but im very tired so goodnight and catch y'all soon x


----------



## shiv

Evening all.

Spent 3 hours in A&E tonight due to dodgy back and sciatic nerve. Neither are serious but have been told not to come to work until at least Monday (work sent me home via A&E). I'm terrified of being judged by my Ward Sister for being off already - but I did get this injury through work (patient grabbed me in a funny way). A&E reckon I have soft tissue damage on my neck/shoulders and they are unsure about the sciatic pain.

I've got Tom looking after me (kept me company for the 3 hour wait and cooked me an egg sandwich when we got home, bwahahahahaha) but I'm very frustrated at not being able to work.


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Spent 3 hours in A&E tonight due to dodgy back and sciatic nerve. Neither are serious but have been told not to come to work until at least Monday (work sent me home via A&E). I'm terrified of being judged by my Ward Sister for being off already - but I did get this injury through work (patient grabbed me in a funny way). A&E reckon I have soft tissue damage on my neck/shoulders and they are unsure about the sciatic pain.
> 
> I've got Tom looking after me (kept me company for the 3 hour wait and cooked me an egg sandwich when we got home, bwahahahahaha) but I'm very frustrated at not being able to work.



Sorry to hear this Shiv, I hope you are feeling much better by the morning.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

Shiv, I hope you are feeling a bit better this morning.

John


----------



## twinnie

hello all large hot choc {with marshmellows } feeling the cold {tropical island my foot lol}

shiv hope you feel better this morning


----------



## shiv

Thanks all, I feel fine in myself but I am limping and my back is really hurting. Dosed up on cocodamol and ibuprofen which helps.


----------



## Steff

Not happy hyper before flu jab BOOHOO

son off till monday BOOHOO thats due to tomorrow and Friday being staff traning days.

Neuropathy is playing up and now my life has decided she cant give me a life to the quacks BOOHOO guna get soaked..

So please may i have a pina colada followed by a screwdriver..


----------



## AlisonM

Champagne all round kids, I'm buying.


----------



## cazscot

AlisonM said:


> Champagne all round kids, I'm buying.



Congrats


----------



## am64

woooow look at the virtual sunset .......can i have another umbrella in that rum punch please bar man ...


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> woooow look at the virtual sunset .......can i have another umbrella in that rum punch please bar man ...



Ah! Beautiful!


----------



## am64

fantastic ..... and so warm


----------



## Steff

feel  sick


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> feel  sick



Oh dear Steffie - flu jab?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh dear Steffie - flu jab?



reckon so, hope this is not tmi but theres sick at the back of my throat..gulped some water down


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I hate it when that happens! It takes ages to clear it. Just keep sipping that water.
> 
> I had to google "tmi", and wondered what Three Mile Island had to do with anything. But then I read the next line!
> 
> Andy



Hilarious .Yeah thanks got water with me here...Lokked at my arm its abit red but other then that nowt else.


----------



## rossi_mac

evening ladies, fellas, crack open the bottle I'm an uncle!! Well sister in law has produced a kid today!

Well I'm 'aving a drink, damn good excuse I reckon!


----------



## lucy123

*Come back Andy!*

Come back Andy we didn't mean to complain - we love it here!


----------



## am64

uncle rossi and his shed on the tropicial island ...congratulations !!


----------



## am64

poor ole steffie x hope you feel better super quick !


----------



## lucy123

Hi Steffie - sorry you aren;t feeling well - my jab is next friday- not had one before and not looking forward to it now by sounds of things.

Hi Rossi-Mac   - Congratulations - what lovely news - definitely worth a drink!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> evening ladies, fellas, crack open the bottle I'm an uncle!! Well sister in law has produced a kid today!
> 
> Well I'm 'aving a drink, damn good excuse I reckon!



Congratulations! What sort is it?


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Congratulations! What sort is it?



human sort !


----------



## Steff

great news well done to all rossi


----------



## rossi_mac

cheers, 'aving a green bottle distilled April '89!

Hope all are okay sorry can't keep up with all the news in this thread, life has been busy.

T'is a female of the species, and that means (not the fact it's a girlie) that I'll soon be driving the family (said in deep throated eastenders mitchell stylie) up to Steffie Land any moment now, okay once sober!!

Holiday started tonight too, now that is ace timing!

AM how's the job?

Barman another bottle please.

Happie Dayz....drunc weaks


----------



## am64

job good but Im aching from doing so much standing up ....sold a Yves st Laurant jacket for ?25 yesterday .....got a mans Pierre Cardin rain coat on the rails for ?20... ....many bargins and we exceeded the targets so far this week ...


----------



## bev

Congratulations Uncle Rossi.Bev


----------



## lucy123

Pleased it is going well Amanda.


----------



## am64

lucy123 said:


> Pleased it is going well Amanda.



cheers lucy x  

....why was ally cracking open the champagne earlier ..have i missed something?


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> cheers lucy x
> 
> ....why was ally cracking open the champagne earlier ..have i missed something?



maybe it was approaching its best before date???


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> maybe it was approaching its best before date???



well if that so the whole crate must be ...so comeon northe where have ya stashed it ?


----------



## lucy123

She won her appeal Amanda.


----------



## am64

lucy123 said:


> She won her appeal Amanda.



YAAAHHHHHOOOOO well done ally XX


----------



## rossi_mac

Andy HB said:


> First time?
> 
> Being an Uncle, that is!
> 
> Congrats to you (and your sister-in-law and brother, I guess!)
> 
> Andy



yes cheers, no it's sis in law and her hubby (not my bro) so some say I'm not an uncle, but I will be called uncle rossi! I tell thee


----------



## rossi_mac

lucy123 said:


> She won her appeal Amanda.



we 'ave a winner!

yay (what was it about??)

happy dayz drunc weeks <---- I'm liking that!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## lucy123

Might be easier to read her thread tomorrow - if I try and explain now i will get it all wrong.

So pleased for you Alison x


----------



## Steff

blimey first time in ages i had to catch up on this thread  

has alison came in the thread???


----------



## am64

lucy123 said:


> Might be easier to read her thread tomorrow - if I try and explain now i will get it all wrong.
> 
> So pleased for you Alison x



steffie just bumped it so im off for a read then probably bed ..working girl now


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steffie just bumped it so im off for a read then probably bed ..working girl now



bumped what?? lol


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> bumped what?? lol


allys thread !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> allys thread !!



hehe ty hun x


----------



## am64

ok thats me ...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz catch ya'll soon x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ok thats me ...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz catch ya'll soon x



nighty night am huni xx sleep well


----------



## lucy123

Thats me off to the hammock too! Night all x


----------



## Steff

*humph*

I shall count to 10 

i shall count to 10


----------



## Freddie99

Made the decision to change my course at university recently. I'm going to apply for Nursing. That means I've dropped out too. I'm currently looking for work at the moment so that's such great fun, preferably as an HCA in the hospital here in Brighton. Time to write a personal statement for my UCAS and sign onto the dole. Oh the fun.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Made the decision to change my course at university recently. I'm going to apply for Nursing. That means I've dropped out too. I'm currently looking for work at the moment so that's such great fun, preferably as an HCA in the hospital here in Brighton. Time to write a personal statement for my UCAS and sign onto the dole. Oh the fun.



Tom, you will make a brilliant nurse - great decision! Good luck with the job hunt 

Good morning Steffie


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Tom, you will make a brilliant nurse - great decision! Good luck with the job hunt
> 
> Good morning Steffie



Morning Alan good detective work sniffing out british gas  x


----------



## AlisonM

Good luck Tom, I'm sure you'll be great at it.


----------



## cazscot

Evening all...

Sorry not been on much still feeling under the weather  

Steffie - hope you are feeling better after your flu jab.

Rossi - congrats hope you have sobered up a bit 

Tom - good luck with the job hunt an change of course, my friend recenty completed her nursing degree (at the grand old age of 39) and is loving it, she says it is the best thing she has ever done...

Amanda - glad the jobs going well, my stepmother finds great bargains in the charity shops...

Sorry if I have missed anything...

Right I need to go and do some studying


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Evening all...
> 
> Sorry not been on much still feeling under the weather
> 
> Steffie - hope you are feeling better after your flu jab.
> 
> Rossi - congrats hope you have sobered up a bit
> 
> Tom - good luck with the job hunt an change of course, my friend recenty completed her nursing degree (at the grand old age of 39) and is loving it, she says it is the best thing she has ever done...
> 
> Amanda - glad the jobs going well, my stepmother finds great bargains in the charity shops...
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anything...
> 
> Right I need to go and do some studying



Hi caz hope you feel better soon x


----------



## cazscot

Thanks Steffie x


----------



## lucy123

Hi All.

Been so busy day today - finally got my hair restyled and then PT session after.
Could do with something nice and cold with a kick to it please!

Caz - hope you feel better tomorrow.
Steffie - hope you are feeling better today too.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> ...Could do with something nice and cold with a kick to it please!...



We cater for all tastes...one 'frozen donkey' coming right up!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> We cater for all tastes...one 'frozen donkey' coming right up!



hahhahahaah hehehheheee hheehhahhahahhaha thanks northe x


----------



## Sugarbum

TomH said:


> Made the decision to change my course at university recently. I'm going to apply for Nursing. That means I've dropped out too. I'm currently looking for work at the moment so that's such great fun, preferably as an HCA in the hospital here in Brighton. Time to write a personal statement for my UCAS and sign onto the dole. Oh the fun.



Blimey Tom! What a turnaround! Great news and good luck.

Evening all,

Home from work. What's goss? 

I think this is my first visit in here. I think I'll have a gin and slim please. And one for the road


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Blimey Tom! What a turnaround! Great news and good luck.
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> Home from work. What's goss?
> 
> I think this is my first visit in here. I think I'll have a gin and slim please. And one for the road



hey sugar ..just been reading your thread xxx did ya get to see george then ???


----------



## Sugarbum

Nah, no George for me! He isnt, and very sadly, never was with me.

Oh well.....


----------



## am64

hahhaa i must admit i always liked him ...epecially loved the over the top video after he got caught  'OUTSIDE' ....and how he got out of his sony contract because he didnt want to do the music they wanted (Cough Cough)by just not doing anything ... hahha he's a silly bu***r tho really.... with all his dosh why does he insist on driving ???


----------



## Sugarbum

Crazy indeed 

Anyone know how Shiv's job is going? I keep meaning to touch base but havent been about much this week.


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Crazy indeed
> 
> Anyone know how Shiv's job is going? I keep meaning to touch base but havent been about much this week.



all was good but she hurt her back  sound well painful ...seems to be enjoying brighton ..meets up with Tom ...whos thinking of doing nursing ..did ya see any of that  that ??? hehe


----------



## Sugarbum

I know, it seem Nursing is catching!

I will send them a couple of links...a few of my faves....will it put them off? Nahhhhhh!

(hell, this is me??) http://www.facebook.com/home.php?re...ergency-Department-Sister/314543861790?ref=ts

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?re...st/AE-waiting-room/108232839211718?ref=search

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?re...mergency-Department-Nurse/298536067556?ref=ts

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=2217865751&v=info&ref=ts

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=5202063122&v=info&ref=ts

The bingo-bleep and the spam bleep are my faves


----------



## shiv

I'm here!

Yep hurt my back and sciatic nerve a few days ago so been taking it easy for the past few days. Getting bored of it now, and want to get back to work. Thoroughly enjoying work though! Brighton is great too


----------



## am64

just had a look .....um i think you all need a lovely rum punch on this beautiful tropical island .....!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!


----------



## lucy123

Morning Alan - lovely picture to wake up to.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, Lucy and everyone.

Not seen any of the ladies in grass skirts yet
even had my mower fired up ready for some grass cutting


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Alan, Lucy and everyone.
> 
> Not seen any of the ladies in grass skirts yet
> even had my mower fired up ready for some grass cutting



Just for you John...


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> OK, what's the girl on the left thinking?



Who's that bloke with the lawnmower and the parrot on his shoulder?


----------



## ukjohn

Wow Alan, thanks...thats sent my BP up a few points  must go lie down for awhile now to recover 


Andy.. Discretion got the better of me and I'm making no comment on your remarks 

John


----------



## Sugarbum

How warm is this tropical island? BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! I am chilly!

Im at work, we are all cold, wet and stroppy! Can someone put another 50p in the meter? My fingers are blue and too cold to do it (get the picture yet?!).

Turning blue...

xx


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> How warm is this tropical island? BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! I am chilly!
> 
> Im at work, we are all cold, wet and stroppy! Can someone put another 50p in the meter? My fingers are blue and too cold to do it (get the picture yet?!).
> 
> Turning blue...
> 
> xx



I've lit the log fire in your cabin!  Hope you are feeling toasty soon!


----------



## AlisonM

Oh, mmmm, that's so nice, thanks Northe. Just what I need today in Inverness by the North Pole. I'll have a nice big bowl of chicken noodle soup too please.


----------



## rachelha

Hello all, just found the new hang out.  Is there a cr?che?  If so bring on some snorkelling followed by a pina colada, and a BBQ on the beach.


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> Hello all, just found the new hang out.  Is there a cr?che?  If so bring on some snorkelling followed by a pina colada, and a BBQ on the beach.



Hi Rachel! There's an excellent creche, so plonk the little fella in there and come and relax!


----------



## rachelha

Seen loads of beautiful parrot fish, and some coral.  Now for the BBQ.  I will just check the little one has not been brain washed first.


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> I've lit the log fire in your cabin!  Hope you are feeling toasty soon!




Wonderful! Many thanks Northener  ONly just seen it.

Cant believe its winter already at work. Need winter boots.BRRRRRRRRR....

Thanks for the blazing fire! 

Lou x


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Wonderful! Many thanks Northener  ONly just seen it.
> 
> Cant believe its winter already at work. Need winter boots.BRRRRRRRRR....
> 
> Thanks for the blazing fire!
> 
> Lou x




come to my shop sugar we got Loads !!! 
Rachel fancy going on the glass bottom boat tmoorow for a little snorkle on the coral reef ???
any one for a rum punch ...I ve only got to make ?100 tomorrow in the shop for us to meet our weekly target !!


----------



## am64

off to my little wooden cabin by the sea for the night 
....someone has to go to work tomorrow !!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> off to my little wooden cabin by the sea for the night
> ....someone has to go to work tomorrow !!



Hope you make the ?100!


----------



## am64

yep should do ...had a customer today who ran in at 4.45 today and ran round the shop collecting a total of ?75 stuff cos she had to dress 2 mannequins for a 'shop front' in a tv programme ...!!!


----------



## am64

my cabin ....


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> my cabin ....



oops fogot to post piccie ...where the rum punch gone ??

it folds up into a box !!!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> oops fogot to post piccie ...where the rum punch gone ??
> 
> it folds up into a box !!!



Wow!  Looks great!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Wow!  Looks great!



well I thought is Ypauly gets too noisy with his Boys toys  i can always fold it up and move further down the beach !!


----------



## Steff

Someone please slip me co-codimine in my tonic water ........... 

Wonder where sheena is not seen her on for ages, im hoping her daughter is ok last time she posted was about her daughter..


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> Someone please slip me co-codimine in my tonic water ...........
> 
> Wonder where sheena is not seen her on for ages, im hoping her daughter is ok last time she posted was about her daughter..



steffie you can have your pick of this virtual meds cabinet of painkillers testing strips well anything virtual you desire ...nice tropical island x
Ps wanna come and hide in my virtual cabin ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steffie you can have your pick of this virtual meds cabinet of painkillers testing strips well anything virtual you desire ...nice tropical island x
> Ps wanna come and hide in my virtual cabin ?



ROFL while im there ill have some bonjela and germaline...

does the cabin have a nice soft bed


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> ROFL while im there ill have some bonjela and germaline...
> 
> does the cabin have a nice soft bed



everything you virtually desire !! im off ski catch ya sunday xxx


----------



## LisaLQ

I dont know, I go away for 5 minutes, and what do you do?  Close the pub! 

Cocktails it is then.  I'll have a "safe sex on the beach".  That is a cocktail, btw.


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> I dont know, I go away for 5 minutes, and what do you do?  Close the pub!
> 
> Cocktails it is then.  I'll have a "safe sex on the beach".  That is a cocktail, btw.



Lisa! How lovely to hear from you!  How have you been? One 'Safe sex on the beach' coming up!


----------



## tracey w

*Steffie*

 Hope you ok, thinking of you xx


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Hope you ok, thinking of you xx



I am here hun just have PMS off, any of those sweeties left??


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> I am here hun just have PMS off, any of those sweeties left??



For you anything! Oh sorry only coffee and orange left im afraid


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> For you anything! Oh sorry only coffee and orange left im afraid



lolololol orange it is then hun.x u watching the x factor tonight? judges homes at last


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> lolololol orange it is then hun.x u watching the x factor tonight? judges homes at last



No, we out for chinese tonight, dont tell the diet club 

Will have to get back into it after weekend, lost my motivation now hol over, need something else to motivate me!  ..............which will probably be me not fitting my clothes by monday he he


----------



## LisaLQ

Northerner said:


> Lisa! How lovely to hear from you!  How have you been? One 'Safe sex on the beach' coming up!



Nom nom thank you 

Been ok ta - started a new college course (finally got sorted, I'm doing NVQ level 3 Beauty Therapy Massage), been so busy! 

How's everyone - did I miss anything? 

xx


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> Nom nom thank you
> 
> Been ok ta - started a new college course (finally got sorted, I'm doing NVQ level 3 Beauty Therapy Massage), been so busy!
> 
> How's everyone - did I miss anything?
> 
> xx



You missed the Birmingham meet, which was great fun!
http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/09/birmingham-forum-meet-september-2010.html

Great news about the course, hope you are enjoying it!  I'm glad you're back, been wanting to ask you - where is the best (reasonably-priced) area of Keighley to live in?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> No, we out for chinese tonight, dont tell the diet club
> 
> Will have to get back into it after weekend, lost my motivation now hol over, need something else to motivate me!  ..............which will probably be me not fitting my clothes by monday he he



OooOOOOo nawty gal but im jealous lol, have a good night hun


----------



## LisaLQ

Northerner said:


> You missed the Birmingham meet, which was great fun!
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/09/birmingham-forum-meet-september-2010.html
> 
> Great news about the course, hope you are enjoying it!  I'm glad you're back, been wanting to ask you - where is the best (reasonably-priced) area of Keighley to live in?



Hmm, if you ask me, you're better off out of Keighley and in one of the surrounding villages.  If you can afford it!  Keighley itself doesn't really have any nice areas.  Oakworth and Haworth are lovely but pricey, Riddlesden isn't too bad but it's all on the main road....if it were me, I'd opt for Sutton, Crosshills, Steeton/Silsden.  Close enough to get to town easily for work, but far enough out to avoid the chavs.

Sadly, we cant afford anywhere like that, we rent from a housing association.  We're up around Fell Lane which is still quite central.  Luckily our "estate" is small and fairly quiet, better than the council estates by a long shot.

Ps.  Loving the course - best thing I've done since the kids!


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> Hmm, if you ask me, you're better off out of Keighley and in one of the surrounding villages.  If you can afford it!  Keighley itself doesn't really have any nice areas.  Oakworth and Haworth are lovely but pricey, Riddlesden isn't too bad but it's all on the main road....if it were me, I'd opt for Sutton, Crosshills, Steeton/Silsden.  Close enough to get to town easily for work, but far enough out to avoid the chavs.
> 
> Sadly, we cant afford anywhere like that, we rent from a housing association.  We're up around Fell Lane which is still quite central.  Luckily our "estate" is small and fairly quiet, better than the council estates by a long shot.
> 
> Ps.  Loving the course - best thing I've done since the kids!



Thanks Lisa - I was up in Skipton recently (which I can't afford!) and we went through Keighley a few times. Looking on the web the prices are much more within my range, but hard to tell from a picture! Although I'm from Brihouse originally, I never went out Keighley way much so don't really remember it very well. I'll see if there's anything in the places you have suggested


----------



## LisaLQ

I think the best way to find out would be to come over and have a look around - it's hard for me to say where would be suitable.  Whereas I'm happy where I am, I know others wouldn't be, and vice versa, there are places I'd avoid that others might not have a problem with.

The little villages will be quite pricey, much like Skipton, but there's the odd exception to the rule now and again


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> I think the best way to find out would be to come over and have a look around - it's hard for me to say where would be suitable.  Whereas I'm happy where I am, I know others wouldn't be, and vice versa, there are places I'd avoid that others might not have a problem with.
> 
> The little villages will be quite pricey, much like Skipton, but there's the odd exception to the rule now and again



I think if I was to move I would rent for 6 months first and have a good look round  Wish I was rich! My big mistake was selling my house in Sheffield when I first moved south. I could have rented it out to students and made a profit on that, then I would have a house worth ?170k to flog off! Ah! Hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> The cold wind blows past the empty deck chairs and discarded bottles on the beach.
> 
> 'El Presidente' surveys the scene sadly.
> 
> But wait! What's that on the horizon? ...........



MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pina colada in one hand a a copy of cosmo in the other


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' is happy again, but isn't quite so sure about the nasty capitalistic literature being imported into his pure little island!



ok then NUTS


----------



## am64

hi folks ...sorry had to pop off the island to a trip out into the surrey hills it was lovvvvvvvely all that sky AND RAIN ! 

what about hebden bridge northe ...or is it tooo pricey now ...to think my mum sold my grandads house in burnley for ?3000 18 years ago 

steffie and andy thank you both for making me crack up !!

i ve got to go now and sort out ALL the forms amd contracts and p45 stuff fo my job ...back in mon-friday next week !! 

when do i get my pm back ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi folks ...sorry had to pop off the island to a trip out into the surrey hills it was lovvvvvvvely all that sky AND RAIN !
> 
> what about hebden bridge northe ...or is it tooo pricey now ...to think my mum sold my grandads house in burnley for ?3000 18 years ago
> 
> steffie and andy thank you both for making me crack up !!
> 
> i ve got to go now and sort out ALL the forms amd contracts and p45 stuff fo my job ...back in mon-friday next week !!
> 
> when do i get my pm back ?



aint it back then , should be by now, wheres alan when u need him .. nice to see u bk


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*pops head in and whispers* can i have a beer please? *pops out*


----------



## LisaLQ

Beer?  What do you think this is, a pub?  It's a tropical island!  You'll end up like my inlaws complaining about the pizzas in Italy not being "authentic like the frozen ones we buy in Iceland" (the supermarket, not the country).  You know, the kind who order fish and chips in a Spanish restaurant!


----------



## am64

this island has something for everyone if ya want it just ask el presidente he likes to keep us happy lisa !! 
Ypaulys got a virtual jet ski and Rossi 's got a shed !
(nothe got a virtual kate bush bar but no one goes in there)


nice to hear from you by the way ! rum punches on me ! im celebrating as my mum booked our flights to Tobago tonight  im going on november 17th ...back on 24th november ...heheee woop woop


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> this island has something for everyone if ya want it just ask el presidente he likes to keep us happy lisa !!
> Ypaulys got a virtual jet ski and Rossi 's got a shed !
> (nothe got a virtual kate bush bar but no one goes in there)
> 
> 
> nice to hear from you by the way ! rum punches on me ! im celebrating as my mum booked our flights to Tobago tonight  im going on november 17th ...back on 24th november ...heheee woop woop



Does that mean you can come to the Forum birthday on the 13th?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Does that mean you can come to the Forum birthday on the 13th?



very perseptive there northey hehe


----------



## am64

well watch this space ...i might have to work ? i have to do every other sat !! also as i fly out on my Daughter B'day i think we'll be doing something that weekend with her ...so you know me nothe !! but im very temped by the belgium beer museels and chips bar across the road ..thanks to falcons info !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

LisaLQ said:


> Beer?  What do you think this is, a pub?  It's a tropical island!  You'll end up like my inlaws complaining about the pizzas in Italy not being "authentic like the frozen ones we buy in Iceland" (the supermarket, not the country).  You know, the kind who order fish and chips in a Spanish restaurant!



tropical islands can have beer if they want...can't they? I don't like cocktails...

and im all for authenticity...this is the girl who refused to have plastic buttons on a shirt when she was part of the sealed knot to be authentic. And the one who brought a pipe and smoked pipe tobacco whilst in the sealed knot, instead of sneaking round the back of the beer tent for a quick ciggy...


----------



## cazscot

Morning all .  Can I have a lemsip please


----------



## Emmal31

Good morning I see we have a new place to drink


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> Good morning I see we have a new place to drink



Good morning Emma, your tropical island awaits!  Loved the new pictures of J on Facebook - what a lovely smile she has!


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Good morning Emma, your tropical island awaits!  Loved the new pictures of J on Facebook - what a lovely smile she has!



Morning  thank you she's growing so quickly she's got her first tooth coming through at the minute


----------



## ypauly

cazscot said:


> Morning all .  Can I have a lemsip please



Morning.


I still feel guilty


----------



## shiv

...what did you do?!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> ...what did you do?!



think he means cause he had a cold at the brum meet and carole has had one ever since, that it is making him feel guilty


----------



## cazscot

ypauly said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> I still feel guilty



No need for you to feel guilty, I am sure I keep getting re-infected from all these uni students as well .  Just cant seem to shift it..


----------



## shiv

Ahhhh just me missing the conversation...continue!


----------



## Sugarbum

A nice cold beer please barman....

I'm home from work. My head is in bits. Are you sure it's only Monday??

Whats goss?

I shall be cooking some tea and settling into another episode of Jamie 'the god' Oliver on CH4 in mo- which I am sure will make me feel guilty for whatever I cook up!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm off to London tomorrow. Hurrah. After a naff day at work I totally need it.


----------



## Sugarbum

Cool- what you doing in the Big Smoke? Anything nice?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Sugarbum said:


> Cool- what you doing in the Big Smoke? Anything nice?



Visiting the Tower

AND I AM SO EXCITED


----------



## Sugarbum

The tower??? BT tower?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Sugarbum said:


> The tower??? BT tower?



heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

the tower where all the rich kids lost their heads back in the day


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh, 'the' tower!!!!! I getcha!

Remeber if you are travelling up on the SWT's you might be able to use your ticket to get a discount  I think its (or it was) 2 for 1 with a train ticket.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Sugarbum said:


> Oh, 'the' tower!!!!! I getcha!
> 
> Remeber if you are travelling up on the SWT's you might be able to use your ticket to get a discount  I think its (or it was) 2 for 1 with a train ticket.



ahh, we went megatrain, much cheaper  instead of like 30 odd quid each it worked out as ?24 for the both of us


----------



## am64

hello all my fellow tropicial sunlovers !! serious back massaging needed.... sugar you a nursey what can i do about my back ache ???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

so the fire alarms in my building keep going on and off - there is no fire and this has been happening for the past 2 days. We've just had two fire engines blue light their way into the car park totally wasting their time. There's either a fault with the system or some joker thinks its funny to set them off. We've seen no one leave the building, blatently thinking he same as us. I'm sure if there was an issue a stapping young fireman would be banging on the door by now.

But seriously. I'm annoyed that the fire service are wasting their time by blue lighting their way here. There could e a real fire somewhere in which someone loses their life. This is a matter close to me thanks to what happened to my auny jane.

Right, cup of tea and then LONDON BABY!


----------



## ukjohn

Hi Sam
Enjoy your day out in London with Mat, I hope you have a great time.

John


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> In the absence of any good advice, I'll give you mine.
> 
> Get someone to stamp on your foot?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> El "Agony Aunt" Presidente



I have it on good authority that a poke in the eye with a sharp stick takes your mind off back pain...


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> I have it on good authority that a poke in the eye with a sharp stick takes your mind off back pain...



So does a slap in the face with a wet fish, but I think I'll give that a miss too if no-one objects. 

I think I'd rather have a humungous hot chocolate with marsh mallows and sprinkles and whipped cream please?


----------



## LisaLQ

A good massage helps too *wink*


----------



## am64

hi folks fortunately my backache was tonnes better thanks to a bit of dicafinac ( strong Ibuprofen) but thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

LOOK AT MY NEW SHINY


----------



## KayC

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> LOOK AT MY NEW SHINY


Great, are you the Boleyn?????


----------



## Steff

oOoH thats very very gorge Sam.lucky you xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ahaha, I wish I was related to the lovely Anne. But I am fascinated by her. I saw her grave today and site of her execution, it was a very humbling experience.


----------



## KayC

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I saw her grave today and site of her execution, it was a very humbling experience.


That's what I'd love to do!!  Never been to the tower, never been to British Museum.  I'm waiting for the next series of The Tudor on BBC.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

KayC said:


> That's what I'd love to do!!  Never been to the tower, never been to British Museum.  I'm waiting for the next series of The Tudor on BBC.



ooooh get your bum to the tower, its just...breathtaking! same with the BM.

oh GOD the tudors season 4...bbc are not playing fair with not showing it...i almost got myself the first 3 seasons on dvd at the tower today, but brought myself a book on Anne instead 

The chapel where Anne is buried is a very moving place, I found myself almost in tears whilst in there, and that is very unlike me in public...


----------



## KayC

I know the season 4 was on in the spring in the US.
Now you're back from historical sites to the tropical island, why don't you have a hot drink (or alcohol) and warm yourself up??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

KayC said:


> I know the season 4 was on in the spring in the US.
> Now you're back from historical sites to the tropical island, why don't you have a hot drink (or alcohol) and warm yourself up??



oh a nice pint of beer would go down a treat 

I had a pint at lunch that cost ?4.50! RIP OFF


----------



## KayC

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I had a pint at lunch that cost ?4.50! RIP OFF



Actually, I don't know the normal price of a pint, as I can't drink.
I like the tastes, but sadly alcohol doesn't agree with me. (makes me itchy)
I found no-drinking very economical, though!


----------



## KayC

Good night, all people on the island, I will have an early night. (This is early for me)  I'm going to see my consultant at 9.00am tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner

KayC said:


> Good night, all people on the island, I will have an early night. (This is early for me)  I'm going to see my consultant at 9.00am tomorrow.



Hope all goes well with the appointment Kay


----------



## Steff

Dont know why i bothered waking up this morning already hate myself without having to look in a mirror to see why......


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Dont know why i bothered waking up this morning already hate myself without having to look in a mirror to see why......



Aw Steffie, don't be so down on yourself  You have so many people here who care about you and know what a lovely person you are! Hope you are feeling happier and more confident soon


----------



## gail1

Originally Posted by Steffie  View Post
Dont know why i bothered waking up this morning already hate myself without having to look in a mirror to see why......


Steffie we all love you hunnie try not tobe down on yourself. You have a lot of people on here who care for you.

I have even employed your very own barman Dave who will attend to your every need


----------



## lucy123

Blimey El Presidente - no wonder those calfs hurt!


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> How did you get a copy of my picture? Also, I think that you'll find that I'm called "El Presidente" and not Dave.




MR El Presidente you can serve my drinks any time can i whisper something in your ear you sexy beast LOL


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> Any time!
> 
> (but be prepared for a minor disappointment)


 
Should not that been a MAJOR disappointment


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm currently suffering from serious RAGE

I've just got back from the bank after being in there for TWO HOURS trying to open up a normal current account. And it took them TWO HOURS to tell me that they couldn't accept my provisional licence or birth certificate because I'm "too old". I was told I could take a notification of tax coding, and it didn't matter that it had my old address on, it would be fine. So I run home, get it and come back only to be kept waiting AGAIN to be told that no, they can't open me an account because it has the wrong address on it.

I AM LIVID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT THE HECK AM I SPOSED TO DO??????????

If they don't accept my driving licence or birth certificate, and i dont have a passport what on earth am i supposed to do?

I've just phoned HMRC and got them to send me a new tax notification certificate.

I AM RAGING!


----------



## margie

Would they accept utility bills ? A lot will. Not accepting a provisional licence is silly particularly if you have one with you picture on it.

Do you have a security pass from work with your photo on it - would they accept that?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Oh I have the list, seeing as how I work for said bank :/ but never ever have I come across them not accepting provisional licenses. Honestly, I may hear some horror stories at work but never thought I would find myself on the end of their stupidity! Soon as my certificate arrives, I'm gonna march down there and slam it on the desk and be like

OPEN MY BLUMMIN ACCOUNT!

I'm half tempted to look for a new job over this...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Andy HB said:


> Oh well, look on the bright side. At least you're not open to any unjustified bank charges yet.
> 
> (cough)
> 
> Andy



oh don't even get me started. The bank i've been with since the day i was born have started charging a monthly charge if you're overdrawn. Idiots.


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> hi folks fortunately my backache was tonnes better thanks to a bit of dicafinac ( strong Ibuprofen) but thanks for all your suggestions




Glad your back is better, my step-mother loves diclofenac xx


----------



## cazscot

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> LOOK AT MY NEW SHINY



Your neclace is gorgeous  x


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Dont know why i bothered waking up this morning already hate myself without having to look in a mirror to see why......




Oh (((hugs))) hun, hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## AlisonM

cazscot said:


> Your neclace is gorgeous  x



Wow! That's a cracker of a bauble. I love it.


----------



## am64

hey folks !!! rum punch all round my prize Vogel loaf arrived and it is 100 slices ...its nearly 5 ft long !!!!!


----------



## lucy123

Fantastic Am,

Sandwiches all round then - that will take some getting through!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Wow! That's a cracker of a bauble. I love it.



it cost enough...


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hey folks !!! rum punch all round my prize Vogel loaf arrived and it is 100 slices ...its nearly 5 ft long !!!!!



Quick! Get 4ft of it in the freezer!


----------



## am64

i only have a mini freezer on top of my fridge and now its FULLL of vogel !! and i still have 2ft to go ???  all good here my mid week figure was 75% of target for weeK ! made a contact with props buyer for new X men film based locally at pinewood studios sold her ?100  of mens ties !!! hahha this is fun !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cazscot said:


> Your neclace is gorgeous  x



Thank you  It was a wee bit pricey from the jewel house shop at the Tower but totally worth it. I'm in love with it. I'm starting to become slightly obsessed with all things Anne Boleyn...and my library of tudor history books is getting larger. I'm even thinking of doing my own research project on Henry and his wives. 

Lady Jane Grey is another lady who I'm fascinated with, poor thing. Buried beneath the alter in the chapel of St Peter Ad Vicula, she was just 16 when she died and the victim of her father in laws coup


----------



## gail1

Morning all. im tired and the day has not even started yet. Spent to much on Amazom last night, but have some nice diabetic cook books coming plus some Meat Loaf cds. I think I need to tidy up it would be nice to see the carpet again lol


----------



## bex123

morning all  off to see the vampire in a bit..and they wonder why i have low blood pressure...erm coz they keep taking pints out of me lmao
hope u all have a good day , toodle pip


----------



## gail1

bex123 said:


> morning all  off to see the vampire in a bit..and they wonder why i have low blood pressure...erm coz they keep taking pints out of me lmao
> hope u all have a good day , toodle pip



Now heres a vampire I would not mind running into
Bex123 hope all goes well and they soon sort out why you have low blood pressure. Take care
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm off to the Vampire today as well - fun and games on my lunch hour


----------



## lucy123

Been to the vampire myself too a moment ago!

Morning all.


----------



## gail1

Must be lots of very happy vampires about today.
Have cleaned my living room and guess what I have a carpet under all that rubbish lol. Today I aim to get organised 
Take care all
xxxxxxxx
gail


----------



## bex123

gail1 said:


> Now heres a vampire I would not mind running into
> Bex123 hope all goes well and they soon sort out why you have low blood pressure. Take care
> xxxxxxxxx



lol gail.. is that brad pit cant relly tell from the pic
im not a brad pit lover but give me johnny depp any day 

good point actually... this is a castaway island... wheres captin jack sparrow..im of to find him


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' jumps extravagantly into your path whilst swashing a buckle.



LMAO Andy you crack me up!


----------



## AlisonM

Actually, as vampires go, I preferred Spike. I'll have a pint of B Rh- please barkeep.


----------



## gail1

bex123 just for you at great expense your very own barman Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## bex123

gail1 said:


> bex123 just for you at great expense your very own barman Captain Jack Sparrow



phwwooaarrrr  thanks gail , knew he was around here somewhere lol
thats made my day hehe

andy...lol good try hehehe..but ya cant beat jack sparrow


----------



## gail1

bex123 said:


> phwwooaarrrr  thanks gail , knew he was around here somewhere lol
> thats made my day hehe
> 
> andy...lol good try hehehe..but ya cant beat jack sparrow



That I would pay good money for to see Andy dressed as jack sparrow


----------



## am64

hello my fellow cast away ...i need something to cure my stinking cold YUK YUK YUK got sent home from work as i am sooo unwell


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> It would cost you atleast a photocopy of ?1,500. Plus another photocopy of ?10 for a charity of my choice.



Shaw trust charity shop near you andy will take a cheque or second hand el presente outfits anytime .......


----------



## AlisonM

Would this do?


----------



## am64

a lonely figure crawls out from her mosquito net ....sneezes....and crawls back again muttering something about internet cold virus spreading from birmingham area


----------



## lucy123

Andy - you are a little ray of sunshine in the mornings sometimes!!

Am - hope you feel better soon x


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' takes the time out of his 'busy' schedule to deliver a hot toddy, a pencil and a copy of the local island news, which is currently just a piece of blank A4 paper except for the Quick Cross Word in the bottom left.
> 
> Every answer is 2 words, first word is 2 letters and the second word is 10 letters. The clues are variation on a theme and go something like ...
> 
> 1 across : The guy that everyone loves on this island.
> 1 down : The guy on this island who is the spitting image of Jack Sparrow.
> 
> Andy



got a bit stuck on 1 down so i have another look tomorrow


----------



## am64

this place is deserted ...i know its a desert island but where is everyone ...STEFFIE steffie steffie ..HELLO HELLO  Hello


----------



## bex123

hi all ,had the most horrendus day , need a chinese takeaway a stiff drink and a hammock


----------



## am64

chinese be here in 40mins ...heres a rum punch and the hammock is swinging covered in luxurious silks and cushions for you to lay you weary head down bex ...sorry to hear you're having it so tough !


----------



## Hazel

oh great one - not

I get the blame for everything , every time

Do I care, no, not really


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i feel sick...

worried

stressed


----------



## am64

ive just read your threads sam and im not surprised !!!
me well 3 days into this cold and i am still not at all welll


----------



## bex123

morning oooh afternoon all lol , in slow motion today (must have been the virtual rum punch  ) planning on doing nothing today got a friend coming round in a bit to join me in the doing nothing buisness


----------



## Northerner

Watching Die Hard 4 on C4+1  Top stuff


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Northerner said:


> Watching Die Hard 4 on C4+1  Top stuff



Nah. Michael Mcintyre's Comedy Roadshow on BBC1 

A rum punch would go down nicely right now...


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Andy HB said:


> A sozzled 'El Presidente' takes a swing!



And a riled purple duck goes for a full-on headbutt!

That's better


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Andy HB said:


> Och, there's nothing quite like a bit of gratuitous violence on a Saturday night!



Indeed! You make an excellent punchbag El Presidente, thank you 

Off to bed as I'm basal testing and will be exhausted tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Northerner

bigpurpleduck said:


> Indeed! You make an excellent punchbag El Presidente, thank you
> 
> Off to bed as I'm basal testing and will be exhausted tomorrow. Wish me luck!



Good luck!


----------



## Northerner

I'll give that one a miss then Andy!


----------



## KayC

Andy HB said:


> I'll give it a 3/10 and that 3 was down to me turning up to watch it.



Hmmmm I should wait until it's available on dodgy websites, then...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

very very large drink please. throroughly deserved i feel.

sugars running stupidly high, feeling very sorry for myself. Corrected and waiting for them to come down. But it's going a bit slow. I want a new pancreas please.


----------



## ypauly

Blimey the beach is peacefull at this time in the morning.


----------



## am64

Yawn .... Ypauly where were you ? we were all on the otherside of the island at the all night jetski party !!


----------



## lucy123

Yep and went on all day today too didn't it Am?  I am sure we left a note for you Ypauly!!!


----------



## am64

lucy i was amazed by the stunts you managed to do on those things.... but was a bit worried at your attempt to jump the coral reef !


----------



## lucy123

Yep that was a bit painful (she says picking bits of reef from her ***)!!!!
..and to think I was having a day off today!!


----------



## gail1

I just wanna lay on a hammock looking at the stars and get blind roaring drunk I wanna be told that its all a mistake i don't have diabetes. Had a cr*p day I wanna be told that I dont need to take the fu**ing meds.
Just wanna lay there and hear the waves lapping against the shore and watch the sun set slowly 
PS My own barman would be very nice


----------



## am64

hammocks ready... stars are shining and rum punch is on intravenous drip ! bar man of you choice is on standby to fly in at your request ! take care hunni x


----------



## gail1

am64 said:


> hammocks ready... stars are shining and rum punch is on intravenous drip ! bar man of you choice is on standby to fly in at your request ! take care hunni x



Hook me up hunnie, can I have Ducky from NCIS I could do a few things with him under the stars 
Thanks
gail


----------



## am64

gail1 said:


> Hook me up hunnie, can I have Ducky from NCIS I could do a few things with him under the stars
> Thanks
> gail



defo just a min ...whiz whiz whiz ..hes here ...!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

must remember to phone Roche tomorrow soon as they open to get the right cannulas sent. Tried the manual insertion ones and hated them, OUCH!


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> Did someone say that they wanted a Ducky?



No I want the real man he just gets better with age mmmmmmmmmmm. Can I help it if I like older men, after all whats that saying "Theres many a good tune played on an old fiddle" LOL


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,

Been a while but thought id say a quick hello x


----------



## ukjohn

Hi Steff, Good morning, nice to see my favourite girl back 
Hope things are getting better for you.

John..


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie and John - weather is nice here today. Shame I have to work.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Hi Steff, Good morning, nice to see my favourite girl back
> Hope things are getting better for you.
> 
> John..



 Aww John ty  im getting there hun always do..Hope you are well within yourself x


Morning Lucy always the way it rained all weekend and i was stuck at work and even did extra hours Saturday to take my mind of things


----------



## am64

yuk ...couldnt have flu jab as coughing up green cr*P given anti bios instead should kick in by wednesday ....grumble grumble


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yuk ...couldnt have flu jab as coughing up green cr*P given anti bios instead should kick in by wednesday ....grumble grumble



hope your getting a good rest up am hun x
Off to have some dins dins now got crab salad with vogel x


----------



## bex123

hehe multi tasking goddess here  hair dying, cooking tea ,and on here and fb lol think i need 2 chill


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> hehe multi tasking goddess here  hair dying, cooking tea ,and on here and fb lol think i need 2 chill



wooooooo you clever girl you hehe, do you think a man could do all that at the same time , oh no wait a minute maybe some could lol x


----------



## gail1

Am really struggling have been since last week. just wanna curl up and cry and cry. Think tonight I will  just lay on my hammock and watch the stars someone set up my drip of booze please 
Take care all
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Am really struggling have been since last week. just wanna curl up and cry and cry. Think tonight I will  just lay on my hammock and watch the stars someone set up my drip of booze please
> Take care all
> gail



Hi Gail, sorry to hear you are feeling so low my dear - try and cheer yourself up with thoughts of the London meet, we are so looking forward to meeting you and giving you a proper hug!  Only about a month to go!


----------



## gail1

Thank you hunnie


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Thank you hunnie



You're welcome, my friend


----------



## bev

gail1 said:


> Am really struggling have been since last week. just wanna curl up and cry and cry. Think tonight I will  just lay on my hammock and watch the stars someone set up my drip of booze please
> Take care all
> gail




Hi Gail,
Sorry your feeling down - do you have anyone you cant talk to when you feel like this? Have your team given you any advice about who to contact when you feel so down.Bev


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Am really struggling have been since last week. just wanna curl up and cry and cry. Think tonight I will  just lay on my hammock and watch the stars someone set up my drip of booze please
> Take care all
> gail



Please accept this hug with all the support and love it brings xxx


----------



## bev

Who's in charge of music in here - we need something that Gail likes.Bev


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Who's in charge of music in here - we need something that Gail likes.Bev



Yes cmon Andy and Alan get with it lads..


----------



## gail1

thanks everyone
bev at this time of night its the crisis team have called them and got those immortal words have u tried a hot drink and a warm bath grrrreeee
have taken mt bed time meds at 9 and i cant sleep also taken 4mg extra of lorazepam Someone come and hit me over the head with a mallet please


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## bex123

morning steffie...morning every one...busy day for me today , hope you all have a good day


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> morning steffie...morning every one...busy day for me today , hope you all have a good day



you multi-tasking huni? lol xx

im off to quacks in about hour and half then got to take the dog for his flea thingy majig lol x


----------



## bex123

Steffie said:


> you multi-tasking huni? lol xx
> 
> im off to quacks in about hour and half then got to take the dog for his flea thingy majig lol x



lol no one thing at a time today lmao too early for multi tasking , got to get kids to school then my appointment with medical science lol that makes me feel like a guinea pig then gotta get the shopping in and go sort out the mother


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> lol no one thing at a time today lmao too early for multi tasking , got to get kids to school then my appointment with medical science lol that makes me feel like a guinea pig then gotta get the shopping in and go sort out the mother



lol@medical sciece, one thing about ym lad at the minute is he wants to be in school for 8 so he can do sports club so it ties in nicely with dogs walk lol, ooohh sorting out the mother sounds like a task lol x


----------



## gail1

Morning all didt have a good night but at 730 this morning postman delivered all my cds and a couple of books i ordered off Amazon Guess who's going to be playing a lot of Meatloaf today
You all take care and have a good day
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Morning all didt have a good night but at 730 this morning postman delivered all my cds and a couple of books i ordered off Amazon Guess who's going to be playing a lot of Meatloaf today
> You all take care and have a good day
> gail



Morning Gail sorry to hear you had a bad night, but sounds like your going to have a good day , you enjoy your tunes hun and tc xxx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff and everyone that follows.

Morning Gail, I see we have something in common, your going to listen to Meatloaf and I'm going to make one 

John


----------



## gail1

ukJohn What times dinner then I will be round in five minutes


----------



## gail1

I have really struggled to take my night time meds and my insulin tonight. It took me 45 minutes to take my meds part of me is saying no i dont want this it took me 30 mins to take my insulin I know that I need to take them and that it will really mess me up if i dont take them but that nasty voice at the back of my head is saying bad things im so tired of this merry go round. i know before anyone says anything that i have to take them but i hate being on meds full stop why is life such a bi**h at times


----------



## tracey w

Gail, sorry to hear you are struggling a bit, hope you have taken them now?

How is you meatloaf cds?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Time for a nice long hot bubble bath with my Anne Boleyn book


----------



## gail1

tracey w have taken them 
never mind has just ordered a nice cheeseburger and chips drool drool
when im depressed i eat cr*p


----------



## tracey w

gail1 said:


> tracey w have taken them
> never mind has just ordered a nice cheeseburger and chips drool drool
> when im depressed i eat cr*p



no worries hun, you enjoy sounds yummy. hope you have a good nite,

take care xxxx


----------



## Steff

thats so much better had a nice original source bubble bath xx


----------



## am64

evening all ..going back to work tomorrow ..as nursey said the antibios have kicked in ...stepson has it ...and son now has it  .....nasty nasty 
Still passport came back so yeah im going to tobago !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> evening all ..going back to work tomorrow ..as nursey said the antibios have kicked in ...stepson has it ...and son now has it  .....nasty nasty
> Still passport came back so yeah im going to tobago !!



yayyy no backing out now hun hehe,,, hope tomrrow goes ok hun , hopefully its sooo busy it will take your mind off being under the weather xxx hugs


----------



## ukjohn

Hey Gail...

Stick with it my friend, think of all the positive things you have done lately, you can fight your way through this, just look it it as a blip, tell those voices to bu**er off as you will ignore them.    Enjoy your burger and chips, get a good nights sleep and wake up to a new day feeling on top of the world, remember you have a lot of friends here, all supporting you..

John


----------



## am64

ukjohn said:


> Hey Gail...
> 
> Stick with it my friend, think of all the positive things you have done lately, you can fight your way through this, just look it it as a blip, tell those voices to bu**er off as you will ignore them.    Enjoy your burger and chips, get a good nights sleep and wake up to a new day feeling on top of the world, remember you have a lot of friends here, all supporting you..
> 
> John



ditto to gail !!! well said john ..or was it the parrot ???  
Gail your vitual hammock is available ...have a lovely kip xx


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> yayyy no backing out now hun hehe,,, hope tomrrow goes ok hun , hopefully its sooo busy it will take your mind off being under the weather xxx hugs



Thks i syill feel crap ...wooo what a headache !


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie said:


> thats so much better had a nice original source bubble bath xx



that will teach me not to sniff...got those bubbles up my nose....aaatishoooo 

nite all...


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> that will teach me not to sniff...got those bubbles up my nose....aaatishoooo
> 
> nite all...



John lololol, next time you will no better

Goodnight John sweetdreams..x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

whoa what a hypo

out of the bath

went to get a drink and my vision went totally blan kand felt like someone was squishing my head

checked sugars 2.2

stumble to fridge, pour luzosade and get it all over the side.

drink lucizade and now sat here feeling naff 

no idea wher eit came from

but ica n't type properly :/


----------



## bev

gail1 said:


> I have really struggled to take my night time meds and my insulin tonight. It took me 45 minutes to take my meds part of me is saying no i dont want this it took me 30 mins to take my insulin I know that I need to take them and that it will really mess me up if i dont take them but that nasty voice at the back of my head is saying bad things im so tired of this merry go round. i know before anyone says anything that i have to take them but i hate being on meds full stop why is life such a bi**h at times[/QUOTE
> 
> Gail,
> You must be going through such a rough time at the moment and I just wanted to say that you have a lot of friends on here who will help and support you. Try to think happy positive thoughts - play happy music and push away the negative thoughts. It wont be long until your meet in London  so thats something nice to look forward to.Bev x


----------



## Steff

Woo I lost my test strips for about 10 minutes there they had rolled under the sofa boy was i panicking felt hyper as well but luckily i wasnt weirdly


----------



## Steff

Right pills have been taken and im now off to the land of nod, please i dont ask for much but can i have more then 4 hours sleep......x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

dull and dreary and thats just me haha

brrrrrr cold indeed, hope everyones well


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

:/

.......


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Sam and everyone.

Cheer up Steff, only 10 weeks to Christmas now. 

John


----------



## twinnie

morning all large diet coke with lots of ice please


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, Sam and everyone.
> 
> Cheer up Steff, only 10 weeks to Christmas now.
> 
> John



eeee John thats supposed to help?? lol.x


----------



## gail1

Next person who mentions the C word gets a slap around the face with a wet fish from me

Please can some nice kind soul hook me up to a new drinks drip cheers


----------



## Steff

Yess gail agreed, im getting sick of it , my mate has had all her xmas pressies bought since september


----------



## twinnie

oh no the big c word lol just started my shopping arrrggghhhhh and the kids are asking santa for everthing


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> oh no the big c word lol just started my shopping arrrggghhhhh and the kids are asking santa for everthing



always the case hun lol, our lad want a bike so thats his main pressie, other night he came into us and said can i have an air fresher for xmas im sick of all the nasty smells dad makes when he comes in my room lololololol we were in stitches xx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> always the case hun lol, our lad want a bike so thats his main pressie, other night he came into us and said can i have an air fresher for xmas im sick of all the nasty smells dad makes when he comes in my room lololololol we were in stitches xx



pmsl kids there are the world best comdieans lol well the wee man just wants dr who stuff but the girl wants a laptop or netbook {she thinks santa made of money}


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> Obsolutely, Chris (your new barman) is here to help. That's Chris Mass (he's Dutch).
> 
> Andy


Here as promised i even took a piccy of andy getting slapped


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> pmsl kids there are the world best comdieans lol well the wee man just wants dr who stuff but the girl wants a laptop or netbook {she thinks santa made of money}



ooooh yeah to right, my dad is getting him the new x box that comes out in november no idea wat its called but im sure he wont go short.... they always think we have a never ending money tree in the garden lol x


----------



## twinnie

yep thats sounds right money trees i blame that ad on the telly lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

naff day, hr at work have seriously irritated me, had a nasty high earlier out of the blue, cannula hurts like anything so am about to change it. 

Urgh. Rough day.


----------



## am64

hey folks good day at work apart from coughing spasms !! made well over our target for the day ... 
Gail mr christ ...mas has been sent back to lapland for not hooking the drip up properly ..cant come out till 24th dec .....ive made sure your hooked up to the RUM PUNCH made with Wray and Nephews ....if you want the 'conquering Lion' 55% give me a few days to source it !!


----------



## Steff

good evening all just tucked into home made corned beef pie and salad x mm


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> That picture isn't too far off the mark (you're not stalking me are you??)



IM THE ONE HIDING behind the bushs near your front door lol


----------



## gail1

am64 said:


> hey folks good day at work apart from coughing spasms !! made well over our target for the day ...
> Gail mr christ ...mas has been sent back to lapland for not hooking the drip up properly ..cant come out till 24th dec .....ive made sure your hooked up to the RUM PUNCH made with Wray and Nephews ....if you want the 'conquering Lion' 55% give me a few days to source it !!


Thanks am64 the rum punch is great when i finish that please can you source some of the conquering lion please


----------



## tracey w

evening all,

Gail how you feeling?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> evening all,
> 
> Gail how you feeling?



Evening tracey any more revels on the go..


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Evening tracey any more revels on the go..



you know me so well, already had some mixed wiith those cadbury caramel button type things...............but i did work very hard on the treadmill!


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> you know me so well, already had some mixed wiith those cadbury caramel button type things...............but i did work very hard on the treadmill!



Well there you go then treat haha.

hope they aint just coffee left again those left me with a bad tummy last time  x


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Well there you go then treat haha.
> 
> hope they aint just coffee left again those left me with a bad tummy last time  x



no you will be fine, all gone, even the coffee and orange


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> no you will be fine, all gone, even the coffee and orange



*signs* guess i better raid my stash of goodies including 1 banana and a packet or raisins lol


----------



## Steff

Right away for now want a quick shower before peter andre starts,shame he wenr joining me haha


tracey ill catch you soon hun xx


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> *signs* guess i better raid my stash of goodies including 1 banana and a packet or raisins lol



uurgh, you can keep those


----------



## twinnie

evening all large coffee please need the caffine


----------



## am64

not only does andy have a frontdoor ...i reckon he has a back one tooo???hehee


----------



## am64

night fellow castaways ....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> night fellow castaways ....



sweetdreams am xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

2nd high of the day :/ 15.9 and feeling rooouuuggghhhh. I'm blaming dinner - pie and chips (oh so healthy :/) micalced the timing of multiwave bolus it seems. Got a TBR on and hoping itll be on its way down before bed.

fingers crossed i wake up with good levels again tomorrow!


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx

well anniversary today 10 years god it seems like 20 haha but nevertheless ive sent him a very embarrasing txt first thing hehe x


----------



## bex123

morning all , congratulations to you steffie !!! hope you have a good day


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> morning all , congratulations to you steffie !!! hope you have a good day



morning bex thanks hun x if we get through the day without a row ill be chuffed haha xxx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

Steff, congratulations on the 10 years together, bet he surprises you with some flowers later 

Sam...hows the blood sugars this morning, hope you had a decent night..

I'm off to make my chicken, bacon and mushroom pie for tonights tea.

Hope everyone has a stress free day.

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Steff, congratulations on the 10 years together, bet he surprises you with some flowers later
> 
> Sam...hows the blood sugars this morning, hope you had a decent night..
> 
> I'm off to make my chicken, bacon and mushroom pie for tonights tea.
> 
> Hope everyone has a stress free day.
> 
> John



Thank you John i bet he dont lol

Sounds delish hope you have room around the table for meeee x


----------



## purpleshadez

ukjohn said:


> I'm off to make my chicken, bacon and mushroom pie for tonights tea.
> 
> Hope everyone has a stress free day.
> 
> John



mmm sounds like a fantastic pie!

*drools*


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> Morning all xx
> 
> well anniversary today 10 years god it seems like 20 haha but nevertheless ive sent him a very embarrasing txt first thing hehe x


i hope u have a good day hunnie


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> i hope u have a good day hunnie



Thanks Gail hun xx

How r u today xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

on the phone to the tax man :/


----------



## lucy123

Congratulations Steffie.
Morning all.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

thanks john, i hypoed at 3am - not a massive one but enough to make me feel all sluggish and naaasty. Thankfully I'm off work today  Woke at 10.0 thanks to the hypo 

Waiting for the postman to deliver my new cannulas and then I'm getting on with things.

I have a podiatrist appointment today and am feeling really sick about it. I hate visiting the foot people, they always have really cold hands...there are lots of questions I need to ask them though about my feets. But then town afterwards and I'm meeting Matt from work so we can buy some furniture for the bedroom. I might hole up in the library for a few hours whilst waiting for him


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Congratulations Steffie.
> Morning all.



Thank you Lucy x


----------



## twinnie

morning all 
congrats steff {your long service medal is in the post lol}hope you have a great day today


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Sat with the dog he is flat out on my legs at the minute 

Any drinks on the go??


----------



## bev

Steffie said:


> Evening all
> 
> Sat with the dog he is flat out on my legs at the minute
> 
> Any drinks on the go??



You shouldnt talk about your OH like that Steph, especially on your anniversary! Happy anniversary.

Night night.Bev


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> You shouldnt talk about your OH like that Steph, especially on your anniversary! Happy anniversary.
> 
> Night night.Bev



lolol thank you  Bev your a hoot tonight you naughty girl he has referred to me as much worse ..

Nights hun sleep well xx


----------



## gail1

Steffi
just for you hun heres your drink


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Steffi
> just for you hun heres your drink



Ooooo Ty gail your spoling me , i think a nice bag of parsnip crisps will go well with them


----------



## Steff

right meds are kicking in 

good night all xx


----------



## Steff

morning all xx brrrrrr it is freezing x


----------



## gail1

Morning everyone today im doing nothing at all Thats right im gonna be a household slapper for the day
you all take care

Steffie
not going to get your crisps till last moment otherwise i will hog them lol


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Morning everyone today im doing nothing at all Thats right im gonna be a household slapper for the day
> you all take care
> 
> Steffie
> not going to get your crisps till last moment otherwise i will hog them lol



LOL Gail @ household slapper xx
Aww all good things gail hehexx enjoy your day of nothingness hehe xxx


----------



## Steff

Hi Gail this is the pic i was trying to send you via pm xx

it works in here lol dunno why


----------



## grandma

Good morning everybody Ito am doing nothing today well not untill 3.00, when the grandkids will be hear.Hope that I will chat to some of you today just getting to know how to do some of the things on hear hope I have got it right so far.


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie said:


> morning all xx brrrrrr it is freezing x



Morning Steff...Hope you soon warm up

Good morning to the household slapper  hope you have a good restfull day Gail 

John


----------



## Northerner

grandma said:


> Good morning everybody Ito am doing nothing today well not untill 3.00, when the grandkids will be hear.Hope that I will chat to some of you today just getting to know how to do some of the things on hear hope I have got it right so far.



Morning Grandma, you are doing fine!  If you ever have a problem, let either myself or one of the moderators know - or just ask the question here and I'm sure people will be happy to help! 

Morning everyone! Blooming cold here too, but I'm resisting putting the heating on yet after last year's horrendous bills!


----------



## Bailey2001

Hey steffi, sorry for delay, only just seen your message.....yes i do intend to pop back now and then if thats ok  hope you are well! xx


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> Hey steffi, sorry for delay, only just seen your message.....yes i do intend to pop back now and then if thats ok  hope you are well! xx



haha hya there how are things? you keeping well x


have a gd weekend


----------



## Bailey2001

i know i know...very late reply! you would think i would get an email telling me wouldnt you? lol i did try to message you but dont think you allow pms!

All going ok here thank you  x


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> i know i know...very late reply! you would think i would get an email telling me wouldnt you? lol i did try to message you but dont think you allow pms!
> 
> All going ok here thank you  x



i do lol , its you who is only accepting emails and not private messaging...


----------



## Bailey2001

oooooooooh what the hell am i doing? lol


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> oooooooooh what the hell am i doing? lol



Silly billy, ill forgive you this time


----------



## Bailey2001

lol thanks, but honest, i dont even have an Inbox now!!!!!!!!! lol (think maybe a moderator has taken it away!)


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> lol thanks, but honest, i dont even have an Inbox now!!!!!!!!! lol (think maybe a moderator has taken it away!)



aww im sure northerner will know


----------



## Bailey2001

Steffie said:


> aww im sure northerner will know



maybe! but if you highlight your name, there is no email button for you!!!


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> maybe! but if you highlight your name, there is no email button for you!!!



oi yes they is lol ,


----------



## Bailey2001

Steffie said:


> oi yes they is lol ,



how weird, all i can see is

view profile
see all posts
add to buddy list


bizarre!


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> how weird, all i can see is
> 
> view profile
> see all posts
> add to buddy list
> 
> 
> bizarre!




oh your doing it that way well  if you go to my name in the menbers list and look at my profile if you look to the right you will see send private message to steffie or send email to steffie


----------



## Bailey2001

Steffie said:


> oh your doing it that way well  if you go to my name in the menbers list and look at my profile if you look to the right you will see send private message to steffie or send email to steffie






Sorry! That user has specified that they do not wish to receive emails. If you still wish to send an email to this user, please contact the administrator and they may be able to help.


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> Sorry! That user has specified that they do not wish to receive emails. If you still wish to send an email to this user, please contact the administrator and they may be able to help.



lolol god your hard work, tis ok i dnt recieve emails so u must be right all along oops


----------



## Bailey2001

Steffie said:


> lolol god your hard work, tis ok i dnt recieve emails so u must be right all along oops



well thats abit stupid isnt it, how can i reply? lmaooooo

sheesh....good to be back !


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> well thats abit stupid isnt it, how can i reply? lmaooooo
> 
> sheesh....good to be back !



er by PRIVATE MESSAGE 

doh!


----------



## Bailey2001

Steffie said:


> er by PRIVATE MESSAGE
> 
> doh!



didnt know there was a different to pm and email lol

ok its working now..going for a lay down in a dark place..been a long day


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> didnt know there was a different to pm and email lol
> 
> ok its working now..going for a lay down in a dark place..been a long day



god what a faff on, been away to long thats the trouble forgot what buttons to press


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> god what a faff on, been away to long thats the trouble forgot what buttons to press



More likely that it is the new security measure, and he didn't have PM facility until after being signed on for an hour or so. He would have been able to read the unread ones waiting for him, but not send his own or reply. Should be fine now  Welcome back by the way!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> More likely that it is the new security measure, and he didn't have PM facility until after being signed on for an hour or so. He would have been able to read the unread ones waiting for him, but not send his own or reply. Should be fine now  Welcome back by the way!



thank you Northerner now thats a sensible answer, id forgotten about the new measures x


----------



## Bailey2001

Steffie said:


> thank you Northerner now thats a sensible answer, id forgotten about the new measures x



told you it wasnt me  thanks for that northerner, i trust you are doing ok?

just dropping in to say hi as i pass through the corridors of the internet...erm or something like that


----------



## Northerner

Bailey2001 said:


> told you it wasnt me  thanks for that northerner, i trust you are doing ok?
> 
> just dropping in to say hi as i pass through the corridors of the internet...erm or something like that



Got a bit of a cold at the moment  Hope you are still behaving yourself - we don't want you back here full-time - in the nicest possible way of course!


----------



## Bailey2001

Northerner said:


> Got a bit of a cold at the moment  Hope you are still behaving yourself - we don't want you back here full-time - in the nicest possible way of course!



trying to mate, but as i get older, the weight is so much harder to shift!!! not that diabetes is just weight related! i think you know what i mean!   
hope the cold gets better soon !!!


----------



## Northerner

Bailey2001 said:


> trying to mate, but as i get older, the weight is so much harder to shift!!! not that diabetes is just weight related! i think you know what i mean!
> hope the cold gets better soon !!!



Cheers my friend, you are always welcome here if you want some support in your efforts - we have a Weight Loss section now where people are helping and supporting each other to shift the pounds and you are welcome to join in - don't need to have the D!


----------



## Steff

Hi all well its the weekend wooooooooo, got pizza in the oven made my own so got all sorts on it ham peppers ,red onion, cheese, beef mmmm im salivating while it cooks hehe. x

Hope everyones well


----------



## am64

hi folks xxxx back from a hard day in shop ...didnt make much today but it was quiet and i was also alone most of the day ...some really lovely customers ...now im on my virtual desert island so im going to have a swim in the virtual tropical sea with all the virtual fishes ....then a long stretch out on the white sand that.. because its virtual... doesnt stick in my sandwiches !!!  then i think a watch of the sunset with a fine rum punch on the terrace....any want to join me ??


----------



## Northerner

Oh, I wish I was a fishy in the Aitch-beeay-one Sea!
With a sugar content of five percent ? that?s where I?d love to be!
Imagine all the freedom you would feel when you were roaming
In the blood-red flowing currents of glycated haemoglobin!
Free from fear of frightening things, like losing sight or losing limbs,
To rest assured and confident ? with five percent I?d be content!


----------



## am64

I LOVE FISHES !!!! Thanks northe for the ditty  !! hows it going.... got the Nasty nasty cold hey ?? take care ..fancy a virtual rum and punch while we watch the vitual sunset .....reminds me of the bit in Titus Alone (last book of gormanghast) when they pay for the best seats to watch the sunset ...


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> I LOVE FISHES !!!! Thanks northe for the ditty  !! hows it going.... got the Nasty nasty cold hey ?? take care ..fancy a virtual rum and punch while we watch the vitual sunset .....reminds me of the bit in Titus Alone (last book of gormanghast) when they pay for the best seats to watch the sunset ...



Gormenghast is an astonishing work! Love it! No rum punch, I had a bad experience with that aged 18  I'll have a tumbler of iced pertsovka (pepper) vodka please! 

Another fishy poem:

Oh oily fish! Dear oily fish!
By far and away my favourite dish!
Infuse me with your Omega 3,
Please oily fish, come dine with me!

Oh, take away my chicken bhuna!
Replace it with a slab of tuna!
And though I love the taste of gammon,
Replace it with some Scottish salmon!

Imagine eating with every course
Some pilchards in tomato sauce!
If every herring could be mine,
Then life on Earth would be divine!

So, fill me up with oily fish!
Believe me, it?s my dearest wish!
My heart?s desire, where have you been?
Embrace me now, oh plump sardine!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Rolling my foot over a cold can of coke. It actually is killing me. Also, the stretched podiatrist is making me do have caused me to pull a muscle in my right leg. It hurts to walk. So I've sent Matt to the shop for some anti-inflams for me 

First step in the permanent contract thing has begun at work. They've got my forms and my id stuff. And I've been helping train the newbies today  they like asking me questions.

A bit excited trying the shorter tubing for my pump later - I know it means re-priming but i HAVE TO DO IT


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Gormenghast is an astonishing work! Love it! No rum punch, I had a bad experience with that aged 18  I'll have a tumbler of iced pertsovka (pepper) vodka please!
> 
> Another fishy poem:
> 
> Oh oily fish! Dear oily fish!
> By far and away my favourite dish!
> Infuse me with your Omega 3,
> Please oily fish, come dine with me!
> 
> Oh, take away my chicken bhuna!
> Replace it with a slab of tuna!
> And though I love the taste of gammon,
> Replace it with some Scottish salmon!
> 
> Imagine eating with every course
> Some pilchards in tomato sauce!
> If every herring could be mine,
> Then life on Earth would be divine!
> 
> So, fill me up with oily fish!
> Believe me, it?s my dearest wish!
> My heart?s desire, where have you been?
> Embrace me now, oh plump sardine!



we need one about the poor pilchard ...or as they are now known cornish sardines ...i wonder if they are anything to do with the Cornish insulin ???


----------



## am64

the herring is an oily fish
it really is the finest dish
beats lobster turbot hallibut 
its profile has got in a rut !!


courtesy of my hubby another fishy fan x


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> we need one about the poor pilchard ...or as they are now known cornish sardines ...i wonder if they are anything to do with the Cornish insulin ???



Now there's an idea for a poem!


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Rolling my foot over a cold can of coke. It actually is killing me. Also, the stretched podiatrist is making me do have caused me to pull a muscle in my right leg. It hurts to walk. So I've sent Matt to the shop for some anti-inflams for me
> 
> First step in the permanent contract thing has begun at work. They've got my forms and my id stuff. And I've been helping train the newbies today  they like asking me questions.
> 
> A bit excited trying the shorter tubing for my pump later - I know it means re-priming but i HAVE TO DO IT



Ouch! don't overdo the physio exercises Sam! Hope the pain goes soon. Great news about the job - now you're the mentor!


----------



## Steff

hey all im stuffed but sat watching corrie so nice and chillaxed x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

fish n chips for dinner mmmmmmm. must get them in the oven!

And matt surprised me with a bottle of speckled hen. YAY!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Ouch! don't overdo the physio exercises Sam! Hope the pain goes soon. Great news about the job - now you're the mentor!



great news re job sam ...isnt it nice to be with employees that recognise your skills ....well done x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

thanks guys  yeah am pretty chuffed. I mean, it's not what I'm gonna be doing forever but it'll be nice to have a decent wage for a year or so. Gonna be going up to just over 15k when I start in the next month or so and then with payrises according to performance. Plus bonuses. Ah, it's nice to have something stable 

Northey, I think I twisted something in my leg somehow, it blummin well hurts thats for sure. Not done any stretches today cuz it hurts too much but have done the cold can rolls (which hurts cuz they were right at the back of the fridge LOL!)

Also, I adore the shorter tubing for Florence, les plastic to get caught on door handles


----------



## bev

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> thanks guys  yeah am pretty chuffed. I mean, it's not what I'm gonna be doing forever but it'll be nice to have a decent wage for a year or so. Gonna be going up to just over 15k when I start in the next month or so and then with payrises according to performance. Plus bonuses. Ah, it's nice to have something stable
> 
> Northey, I think I twisted something in my leg somehow, it blummin well hurts thats for sure. Not done any stretches today cuz it hurts too much but have done the cold can rolls (which hurts cuz they were right at the back of the fridge LOL!)
> 
> Also, I adore the shorter tubing for Florence, les plastic to get caught on door handles



Sam,
You do know that if you change the length of tubing - you have to reduce all the basals down dont you?Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bev said:


> Sam,
> You do know that if you change the length of tubing - you have to reduce all the basals down dont you?Bev



eh what???? No one told me that 
how comes?


----------



## bev

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> eh what???? No one told me that
> how comes?




Because it takes less time to get there if its shorter.Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bev said:


> Because it takes less time to get there if its shorter.Bev



but doesn't it still go in every 3 minutes?

I am so confused


----------



## bev

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> but doesn't it still go in every 3 minutes?
> 
> I am so confused



Sorry Sam, I couldnt resist.

JOKING JOKING JOKING - DONT PANIC!!!!!!!!!!!!Bev


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> but doesn't it still go in every 3 minutes?
> 
> I am so confused



I think she's messing with your mind Sam - stoppit bev!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bev said:


> Sorry Sam, I couldnt resist.
> 
> JOKING JOKING JOKING - DONT PANIC!!!!!!!!!!!!Bev



BEV YOU ARE SO MEAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> I think she's messing with your mind Sam - stoppit bev!



Sorry Northey.

Dont forget not to change the size of your needles or you will have the same problem - and thats really true.Bev


----------



## bigpurpleduck

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> thanks guys  yeah am pretty chuffed. I mean, it's not what I'm gonna be doing forever but it'll be nice to have a decent wage for a year or so. Gonna be going up to just over 15k when I start in the next month or so and then with payrises according to performance. Plus bonuses. Ah, it's nice to have something stable
> 
> Northey, I think I twisted something in my leg somehow, it blummin well hurts thats for sure. Not done any stretches today cuz it hurts too much but have done the cold can rolls (which hurts cuz they were right at the back of the fridge LOL!)
> 
> Also, I adore the shorter tubing for Florence, les plastic to get caught on door handles



Ace news on the job, congrats!

That shorter tubing sounds lovely. I changed my set tonight and within 10 minutes had found myself trying to drag a kitchen cupboard with me


----------



## bev

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> BEV YOU ARE SO MEAN!!!!!!!!



I told Alex what I was doing and we were giggling. He said surely Sam wont believe that mum - I said erm well.........Bev


----------



## bev

bigpurpleduck said:


> Ace news on the job, congrats!
> 
> That shorter tubing sounds lovely. I changed my set tonight and within 10 minutes had found myself trying to drag a kitchen cupboard with me



Did they not tell you at clinic that it increases the magnetic effect if you use shorter tubing - especially if your doors are metal.

Did they tell you to change your basals too?Bev


----------



## bigpurpleduck

bev said:


> Did they not tell you at clinic that it increases the magnetic effect if you use shorter tubing - especially if your doors are metal.
> 
> Did they tell you to change your basals too?Bev



Lol, you're in a very mischevious mood tonight Bev! Bet you and Alex are having fun!


----------



## bev

bigpurpleduck said:


> Lol, you're in a very mischevious mood tonight Bev! Bet you and Alex are having fun!



Yes we are - we are waiting for Hannah to come home - she has been at uni for 5 weeks now and we are so excited.Bev


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Aww, how lovely Bev! Hope you have a great time


----------



## am64

bev said:


> Yes we are - we are waiting for Hannah to come home - she has been at uni for 5 weeks now and we are so excited.Bev



ruby came home last weekend it was lovely ..and she didn't even bring any washing !!! she was a little sad when she went back missing us ,,but alls good and part of the transition !


----------



## bev

am64 said:


> ruby came home last weekend it was lovely ..and she didn't even bring any washing !!! she was a little sad when she went back missing us ,,but alls good and part of the transition !



He he - Hannah is bringing her bedding to wash.Bev


----------



## Steff

well seen as if every comment ive made has been ignored im away outta this thread lol, nice to be back


----------



## am64

have a fun time y'all xxx


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> well seen as if every comment ive made has been ignored im away outta this thread lol, nice to be back



soz steff thought you were watching corrie ??? dont get the hump PLEAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZE XXX


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing ?


----------



## bev

Steffie said:


> well seen as if every comment ive made has been ignored im away outta this thread lol, nice to be back



Hey Steph, dont be upset - nobody was ignoring you at all - just chillax hun. We need you tomorrow to translate for Cherl Kerl.Bev x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bev said:


> I told Alex what I was doing and we were giggling. He said surely Sam wont believe that mum - I said erm well.........Bev



oh bev, you are so mean  hey, I'm a gullible blonde


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> oh bev, you are so mean  hey, I'm a gullible blonde



no your not sam your an ETHICS GIRL !!! always thought that be a great name for a girl band ...het bev you up for it ....sam on bass ??


----------



## bev

am64 said:


> no your not sam your an ETHICS GIRL !!! always thought that be a great name for a girl band ...het bev you up for it ....sam on bass ??



Sam on bass, Northey on drums, and Sugarbum the hot babe dancing at the pole. With Steph in the background shouting 'y cum on yer bunch o ridiots - wharrissit wi yu scowsazz lyke'


----------



## am64

bev said:


> Sam on bass, Northey on drums, and Sugarbum the hot babe dancing at the pole. With Steph in the background shouting 'y cum on yer bunch o ridiots - wharrissit wi yu scowsazz lyke'



hahhaa loving it ..didnt know northe played drums.... Also all girlie band ...: ...remember first gig we are alll on roller skates ok ... ....your up front Bev 
Alex your the manager !!


----------



## bev

am64 said:


> hahhaa loving it ..didnt know northe played drums.... Also all girlie band ...: ...remember first gig we are alll on roller skates ok ... ....your up front Bev
> Alex your the manager !!



Northey doesnt play drums - just thought it would annoy dumbo to get him out of the house for a bit.
It is an all girlie band - northey wears dresses mostly. Roller skates cool - any clothing?
Alex can be manager - but has to be in bed by 9 - so no all nighters....


----------



## am64

bev said:


> Northey doesnt play drums - just thought it would annoy dumbo to get him out of the house for a bit.
> It is an all girlie band - northey wears dresses mostly. Roller skates cool - any clothing?
> Alex can be manager - but has to be in bed by 9 - so no all nighters....



cool ..poor ole alex  is he in bed ?? heheee 


just put on 'once in a lifetime by talking heads' ...our first cover ...me thinks if its ok with alex ...check out on you tube ..get mum dancing! hehee


----------



## bev

am64 said:


> cool ..poor ole alex  is he in bed ?? heheee
> 
> 
> just put on 'once in a lifetime by talking heads' ...our first cover ...me thinks if its ok with alex ...check out on you tube ..get mum dancing! hehee



No - friday night and waiting for Han.

Can you give me the link for the tune - Alex wants to hear it.Bev


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' trolls up late in his gingham dress sporting a cuban cigar and spoons (he's very good on spoons).
> 
> "Can I join in this girlie band"?



not with that beard ... but can be a roadie if required ...HEEE


----------



## am64

bev said:


> No - friday night and waiting for Han.
> 
> Can you give me the link for the tune - Alex wants to hear it.Bev



ok just for you XXX..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU

TURN THE BASS RIGHT UP !!!XX

IM HOPING IT WAS THE RIGHT VERSION !


----------



## bev

am64 said:


> not with that beard ... but can be a roadie if required ...HEEE



Just asked Alex .....EP'S in......but the condition is that EP only wears his dresses on a friday...and not in view of any sheep........or crusty bread


----------



## bev

am64 said:


> ok just for you XXX..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU
> 
> TURN THE BASS RIGHT UP !!!XX



Alex says yes - but he says him and sugarbum have to do the dancing =- syncronised......on fire......drinking tequila........whilst grating cheese over a particulary hot bbq


----------



## am64

sounding good bev XX hehee


----------



## bev

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' isn't talking to anyone now. He's decided to invade America instead on his copy of 'Panzer General' for the PC.
> 
> (A revolutionary free spirit can dream can't he?)



Theres always a drama queen isnt there...


----------



## am64

sorry folks off tot he hammock... long day in the shop 2morrow need to make loads to hit target !!


----------



## bev

Night night AM - hope theres no shoplifters tomorrow.Bev x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm to bed also (once i've finished my pepsi max) as I'm up at 6 :/ Stupid early saturday mornings.


----------



## Tezzz

I'm up at 3am on Sunday....

Doing rail replacement...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

6.1

SIX POINT ONE



That's 4 DAYS of wakin up in range, and with a couple of tests overnight ALL OF WHICH WERE IN RANGE 

I am a happy bunny


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> 6.1
> 
> SIX POINT ONE
> 
> 
> 
> That's 4 DAYS of wakin up in range, and with a couple of tests overnight ALL OF WHICH WERE IN RANGE
> 
> I am a happy bunny



Brilliant Sam! Are you nicking my good waking levels? I've been above range for the past 9 days!


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> I'm up at 3am on Sunday....
> 
> Doing rail replacement...



Good morning Tez! What's rail replacement? I thought buses didn't need them?


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone....Nice bit of sunshine here in Bristol, but still a cold wind blowing.

Northe...Hope you are feeling a little better this morning.

Sam. Great figure ( and before Mat punches me in the nose, I do mean your blood sugar fiqure ) 

Waiting in anticipation of Tez's explanation for rail replacements for buses 

Take care
John


----------



## twinnie

morning all 
large coffee please had a bad nite just couldnt sleep methinks it time to go back to the docs


----------



## Steff

Good morning all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie!



Morning Northey  how are you feeling today?


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning Northey  how are you feeling today?



Horrible still  Hardly got a wink of sleep last night and I'm still struggling to keep my levels down despite whacking in gallons of insulin! Grrr!!

Still, at least the Sun is shining!


----------



## shiv

Morning all! It's bright but chilly in Brighton. I have the ENTIRE weekend off, so going to do fun things...sort out my bank accounts and finish my university application! Woooo...not. Ha.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Horrible still  Hardly got a wink of sleep last night and I'm still struggling to keep my levels down despite whacking in gallons of insulin! Grrr!!
> 
> Still, at least the Sun is shining!



So sorry to har that Northey we want you all bright eyes for monday hun xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> So sorry to har that Northey we want you all bright eyes for monday hun xx



Thanks Steffie


----------



## lucy123

Morning all - sunny here too.
Alan - sorry you aren't right still - hope things improve quickly.


----------



## gail1

Northey sorry you are still feeling ill its a horrid bug to have.
 Last night i had 4 one litre bottles of water and most of a water melon. Got some sleep that may have something to do with the 2 extra Termazepam i took. BG this morning 20.7 (in night ranged from 18.00 to 29.00) Be glad to see gp on Monday
Hope everyone has a good day
take care
gail


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ukjohn said:


> Sam. Great figure ( and before Mat punches me in the nose, I do mean your blood sugar fiqure )



LOL JOHN! That really tickled me


----------



## gail1

Feeling cack being sick bg now hit HI again dont have any keytones. Am laying on sofa doing my best impression of a dieing duck lol
take care all
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Feeling cack being sick bg now hit HI again dont have any keytones. Am laying on sofa doing my best impression of a dieing duck lol
> take care all
> gail



Aw Gail, so sorry honey  Hope the lie down helps, just try and relax.


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Feeling cack being sick bg now hit HI again dont have any keytones. Am laying on sofa doing my best impression of a dieing duck lol
> take care all
> gail



Aww gail sorry , have a nice rest and relax as best you can hun xxxhugsxx


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> I hope you're feeling better pronto.
> 
> Anyway, I've temporarily changed my avatar in honour of your condition (and for reaching my first weight loss target - which is why I 'obtained' it in the first place)!
> 
> Andy


Andy thanks for making me smile
Welldone on loosing the weight
gail


----------



## Steff

lovely thought andy

love your avatar btw gail xx


----------



## gail1

thanks steffie i am a BBW and proud of it i try to get to as many of the BBW meets/nights out as far as possible but health has let me down lately. 
take care
gail


----------



## Steff

Andy did you get any feedback on my idea??


----------



## gail1

Slow and steady is my motto and stop that dirty chuckling at the back there! 

I like slow and steady mmm i guess thats my dirty chuckle you can hear lol


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Yep! I'm in the process of writing something up for the mods/admin to approve. It'll probably go into the existing newbies sticky when it's ready.
> 
> Thanks for the idea Steff.
> 
> (Ok everyone else, try and guess what we're talking about!)
> 
> Andy



Nice 1 Andy, anytime you need any more ideas im your girl  x


----------



## Steff

Good night all 

Alan my stupidity stays between us ok  lol
Sweetdreams all x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good night all
> 
> Alan my stupidity stays between us ok  lol
> Sweetdreams all x



Sleep well Steffie!


----------



## cazscot

Cant sleep (again)   But at least my tummy is much better now ...  Suppose I should really go and read some of my textbooks and see if that will help me sleep ...  Nah who am I kidding, I am away to watch tv


----------



## ukjohn

cazscot said:


> Cant sleep (again)   But at least my tummy is much better now   Suppose I should really go and read some of my textbooks and see if that will help me sleep ...  Nah who am I kidding, I am away to watch tv



Morning Caz
I feel sorry for you over the lack of sleep, I know how it feels, I only sleep for about 4 hours but being retired I can have a doze in the recliner anytime 
watching tv was a good choice, if you studied coursework, it would have given you an active mind, so just relax and have a day off studies 



Good morning everyone..

John.


----------



## Steff

morning all x gosh woke so late even my sons done his homework alone lol x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> So it's going to be right for the first time ever?
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Andy



Your so right Andy and no spelling mistakes either.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Arrgh! You weren't supposed to agree with me!



Im feeling generous towards you for some reason


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Couldn't lend me a tenner?



depends if you make it somewhere in the future


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Good answer!



lol Im on fire today,keep going and ill make you top of my buddy list on here


----------



## gail1

bg of 20.0 this morning I must be feeling better have just had peanut butter on toast for breakfast mmmmmmmmm


----------



## am64

morning folks xxx ...andy why have you got a dead duck on a surf board ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning folks xxx ...andy why have you got a dead duck on a surf board ?



Anyway, I've temporarily changed my avatar in honour of your condition (and for reaching my first weight loss target - which is why I 'obtained' it in the first place)!

Andy
^^
he said that and changed it to cheer gal up


----------



## am64

a dead duck on a surf board ....to cheer her up ??? 
gail hope your feeling better ! 
off to make brekski xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> a dead duck on a surf board ....to cheer her up ???
> gail hope your feeling better !
> off to make brekski xxx



I dunno blimey lol. ! 

when the man himself comes on he will explain


----------



## Steff

Bloomin beutiful sunshine here, enough to make me want to get the costume on and sunbathe, but not enough to want to take the consequences of my poor neighbours vomiting over my wall


----------



## Steff

Well done Andy that explanation was er first crap oops i mean class..


----------



## gail1

The dieing duck has retreated to the sofa with the heating on, duvet over her and a bucket to be sick in sorry guys to much info there. BG now 25.00 Im to sick to take the anti sickness tablets now GOOD NEWS NO KEYTONES think if he mentions  hospital tomorrow im gonna say yes
dont think i should have had that peanut butter on toast this morning have eaten nothing since then


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> The dieing duck has retreated to the sofa with the heating on, duvet over her and a bucket to be sick in sorry guys to much info there. BG now 25.00 Im to sick to take the anti sickness tablets now GOOD NEWS NO KEYTONES think if he mentions  hospital tomorrow im gonna say yes
> dont think i should have had that peanut butter on toast this morning have eaten nothing since then



poor you gail BS levels like that going on for days cant be doing you any good, wish they was more then words we could give you hun xxxxx


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> You think that you're going to get a sensible explanation from me?
> 
> I'll try .......
> 
> Well, er, um, yes ......
> 
> I'd actually got it ready to celebrate reaching my first weight target. After all, it does represent a weight below which it is difficult to go (Oh dear, this is revealing far to much of my psyche!).
> 
> Anyway, as Steff quite correctly pointed out, Gail posted earlier that she felt just like a dying duck and as I just happened to have hit my weight target, I put it there to 'honour' both our conditions.
> 
> (I hope you feeling a bit better Gail)
> 
> I think that explains it very clearly and I feel so much better getting it all out in the open.
> 
> Andy




read back the thread ...now i understand ....its not a surf board !!!...mental note to make an appointment for new glasses 
happy sunday everyone


----------



## rossi_mac

poping head out of shed to say hello hope you're all well, been busy and stuff of late.....lots in shed to sort, now got radio in there!!

play safe kids


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> poping head out of shed to say hello hope you're all well, been busy and stuff of late.....lots in shed to sort, now got radio in there!!
> 
> play safe kids



Hi there Rossi nice to see you popping in hun, hope all is well in your world x


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> Hi there Rossi nice to see you popping in hun, hope all is well in your world x



not too bad Steff, was up near your world the other weekend! 

hope all groovy for you too.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> not too bad Steff, was up near your world the other weekend!
> 
> hope all groovy for you too.



yeah, hope you left the place clean and tidy x


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> poping head out of shed to say hello hope you're all well, been busy and stuff of late.....lots in shed to sort, now got radio in there!!
> 
> play safe kids



Hey Rossi, nice to hear from you! Are you coming to London for the forum birthday?


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Hey Rossi, nice to hear from you! Are you coming to London for the forum birthday?



To the smoke ehy! Sounds like a good idea, I'll see where I am nearer the time, I intend to, put me down as a maybe. I'll have a look where you're going nearer he time, hope you've found a good boozer sir Alan of the North


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> To the smoke ehy! Sounds like a good idea, I'll see where I am nearer the time, I intend to, put me down as a maybe. I'll have a look where you're going nearer he time, hope you've found a good boozer sir Alan of the North



It's the same one as we went to last year, near the British Museum


----------



## Steff

GRR why do they make pills so flippen small these days , just went to take my sleeping pill and it fell to the floor cant find it now, i already wear glasses and my sight aint the best, will have to take mondays now wat a faff


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Grrrr

Corrected a 13 before shower, then got out of the shower and realised I should have done a cannula change. Prime the cannula and I've just realised I'm probs gonna hypo now.

Excellent.

:/


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie said:


> GRR why do they make pills so flippen small these days , just went to take my sleeping pill and it fell to the floor cant find it now, i already wear glasses and my sight aint the best, will have to take mondays now wat a faff



If you find tonights sleeping pill tomorrow  and you take it then, will that mean you will catch up with tonights sleep tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> If you find tonights sleeping pill tomorrow  and you take it then, will that mean you will catch up with tonights sleep tomorrow.



on that note im away to bed lol


john goodnight haha x


----------



## ukjohn

Nite Nite Steff, sweetdreams...

Nite Nite everyone..


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Well woke this morning at 7.50  and that was only because O/H was off work and nudged me, otherwise gawd knws what time son would of getting into school, eee naughty sleeping pills xx

Hope everyones well it is absolutl bitter today brrrrrr xxx


----------



## gail1

Saw my gp this morning, the sickness has stopped so tabs are working. bg this morning was 20.00 so its going down. I just feel like s**t another day of doing my dieing duck act on sofa methinks.
Hope you are all well
Steffie glad to hear that sleepers are working well for you hunnie
You all take care
xxxx
gail


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear that the sickness has gone Gail, now we just need to get you up and off that sofa and quacking like a live 'un!


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear that the sickness has gone Gail, now we just need to get you up and off that sofa and quacking like a live 'un!



Yes sir off sofa and quacking like a good one


----------



## Steff

Aww gail love the piccy hun, ty r.e the pills just dnt want them woking to well lol if you get wat i mean .....


----------



## gail1

Steffie if your body needs that sleep take it hunnie. You are going thou a lot i dont know how you do husband kid and all.
Take care 
xxxxx
gail


----------



## bex123

hi guys , really stressed and fed up , need to be on a far away island right now...and could someone set up the rum punch drip plz while i cry into my banana crisps.....


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Steffie if your body needs that sleep take it hunnie. You are going thou a lot i dont know how you do husband kid and all.
> Take care
> xxxxx
> gail



thanks gail hun, someones gotta look after them hay xx


away to do tea now

bex hun sorry to hear your fed up , got the t shirt on that one, share your troubles and we will whisk them away xxxxxx


----------



## gail1

bex123 said:


> hi guys , really stressed and fed up , need to be on a far away island right now...and could someone set up the rum punch drip plz while i cry into my banana crisps.....



Hi bex rum punch drip on order. In mean while hope a jug of said punch will do
Take care hunnie
xxxx
gail


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

can i join you on that island bex? managed to spill lucozade all ober my computer at work today earning me a nasty glare from my supervisor who had already irritated me from her lack of support when my sugar levels were high. but thats a diferent story and one i shouldn't really share on a public forum. nevermind.


----------



## Steff

Good evening all, mwah mwah and treble mwah xxx


----------



## ukjohn

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> can i join you on that island bex? managed to spill lucozade all ober my computer at work today earning me a nasty glare from my supervisor who had already irritated me from her lack of support when my sugar levels were high. but thats a diferent story and one i shouldn't really share on a public forum. nevermind.





Sam....Tell your supervisor that your computer was running slow and you thought it needed an energy boost so you gave it a drink of Lucozade 

Any particular reason that your sugar levels were high ?   you get the nightime right, now the daytime goes haywire. Hope everything is back to normal tonight for you..

Take care
John.


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie said:


> Good evening all, mwah mwah and treble mwah xxx




Grabs the triple mwah's before anyone else gets here...evening Steffie.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Grabs the triple mwah's before anyone else gets here...evening Steffie.



LOL your very keen J

Evening John hows things? x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ukjohn said:


> Sam....Tell your supervisor that your computer was running slow and you thought it needed an energy boost so you gave it a drink of Lucozade
> 
> Any particular reason that your sugar levels were high ?   you get the nightime right, now the daytime goes haywire. Hope everything is back to normal tonight for you..
> 
> Take care
> John.



lunch always seems to be a pain if I don't make my own :/ Had to buy from tescos today cuz we ran out of lunch stuff LOL! Overnights have been rubbish the past 2 nights aswell :/ After a week of ace levels I'm back to waking on 9's and 10's - something must be done!!!! Thankfully I'm off thursday so gonna test then (fingers crossed XD)

Is odd because at lunch I carb counted it all correctly, did the right setting on the pump nbut nope, body didn't want to play ball. Probs cuz all I do at work is sit at a desk on a computer. Bit rubbish.

Urgh, my keyboard is gonna be soooo sticky :/ Better go hunting for some of the alcohol wipes the office has kicking around when I get in tomorrow morning, and the explain to team manager why I was stupid enough to knock lucozade over the computer (i.e. bordering on hypo LOL - she'll understand!)


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie

I'm not to bad thanks....just taking a break from the parrot, she's worn me out wanting to play, telling me she's daddies pretty girl, she then snuggled her beak alongside my nose and said sleep, and she closed her eyes and pretended to sleep, if I dont play she pecks my nose


----------



## ukjohn

Sam

I know its no consolation to you, but for the past 5 years thats since diagnoses, my sugar levels when I get up in the mornings are always between 8 and 9.5, nothing I do can alter that, I have split my Levimer, I have tried increasing my Levimer, I've even tried changing times of injection all to no avail. but the rest of the day my levels are fantastic, always between 4 and 6. So I have just given up and resigned myself to the fact that nothing will change the morning ones 

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Steffie
> 
> I'm not to bad thanks....just taking a break from the parrot, she's worn me out wanting to play, telling me she's daddies pretty girl, she then snuggled her beak alongside my nose and said sleep, and she closed her eyes and pretended to sleep, if I dont play she pecks my nose



awwwwwwww thats sweet, if my dog wants to sellp and im in his way he just comes and lies on me anyways lol, he is trying his best to be top dog but ahuh aint happening x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ukjohn said:


> Sam
> 
> I know its no consolation to you, but for the past 5 years thats since diagnoses, my sugar levels when I get up in the mornings are always between 8 and 9.5, nothing I do can alter that, I have split my Levimer, I have tried increasing my Levimer, I've even tried changing times of injection all to no avail. but the rest of the day my levels are fantastic, always between 4 and 6. So I have just given up and resigned myself to the fact that nothing will change the morning ones
> 
> John



Thanks John  It's just super frustrating when you think you've cracked it, but then nope, they are back again :/ *shakes fist at the diabetes fairy*

I will crack this. Mainly because daytime basals need seriously sorting again.

However, i have just purchased my anne boleyn cross stitch kit. This makes me happier than any of you can ever imagine


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> ...Urgh, my keyboard is gonna be soooo sticky :/ Better go hunting for some of the alcohol wipes the office has kicking around when I get in tomorrow morning, and the explain to team manager why I was stupid enough to knock lucozade over the computer (i.e. bordering on hypo LOL - she'll understand!)



Get them to change the keyboard Sam! They'll surely have loads of spares. Once I came back to work after Christmas and had been working for a few hours when I started to smell something gross. Couldn't pin it down at first, but then realised it was the keyboard - one of the cleaners had got 'unwell' at Christmas and thrown up over the keyboard! They'd cleaned it up, but not enough - I reported it and the replaced it straightaway, I think the cleaner got sacked 

The thing is, they don't want you working with a sticky keyboard because of an accident!


----------



## Steff

Nights all meds kicking in again.... x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Nights all meds kicking in again.... x



Sleep well Steffie


----------



## am64

missed ya steffie sam and John ...northe wannna milky way ?


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> missed ya steffie sam and John ...northe wannna milky way ?



Only a proper sized one!


----------



## am64

hahaa what about the jumbo ones that in order to try and cut down on obesity the sweetie manufacturers cut it in half ...to suggest you share ....SHARE ?


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hahaa what about the jumbo ones that in order to try and cut down on obesity the sweetie manufacturers cut it in half ...to suggest you share ....SHARE ?



That's what the teachers made us do!


----------



## am64

must go to me hammock more fund raising tomorrow !! hehee found biggles book today that i reckon i might get 15 smackeroonyes for 1951 biggles in the south seas !!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> must go to me hammock more fund raising tomorrow !! hehee found biggles book today that i reckon i might get 15 smackeroonyes for 1951 biggles in the south seas !!



Well spotted!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff..

Good morning everyone....


----------



## Steff

good morning john ill have a cuppa with you x


----------



## Steff

eww just had to change the oil in the chip pan, yuk yuk and i dont even use it lol... oily hands always a turn on haha.


----------



## gail1

mixed day feeling low and crying a lot i hate being like this. The new center i  brought yesterday the cd player has packed up will take it back tomorrow if i had done that today i would have ripped someones head off. BG remains in the 20s, still at least sickness has stopped
I WANNA RUN AWAY AND NEVER COME BACK Could do with going away for a few days but it ended very badly last time i did that and right now I do not trust myself to be safe. Cant even speak to CPN as shes off sick and my sw said to me when i saw her last week i will phone you with your next appointment to see me. When i go for art therapy tomorrow will leave her a message, am annoyed it says in my contract with services that i will have an appointment lasting for up to one hour every week
Am sitting here with a nice treat hot milk with hot chocolate in it Yummy.
Rant over
You all take care
xxxxxx
gail


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

work contract on the way hopefully ready for a nov 1st start

HR have demanded i put t1 down as a disability as i've stated its covered by the dda and they have to make allowances for me with bgs etc. I was a bit naffed off with that so sent an email to lady who's dealing with it all explaining it all and covering my backside.

still, monthly pay will start soon  (that frightens me abit...) and its a payrise! opening a bank acount with the company on thursday all ready to go 

exciting times!!!!!


----------



## margie

Sam don't be concerned about them putting down t1 as a disability. From what I know its to do with the legal aspects on both sides. You can't argue that they should have made adjustments if they did not know.  Providing the information is kept on a need to know basis there shouldn't be an issue. 

You'll soon get used to the monthly pay. Hope you enjoy your cross stitch kit when it arrives.

Gail - have you ever had the I want to run away and leave my head behind feeling, or felt like your head is about to explode.   When you see your SW or CPN recovers - ask why there is no contingency plan - ie a backup CPN or number you can ring if you are desperate for help.


----------



## Steff

two worlds blurghhhh and yuk, tummys doing kartwheels dunno why home made burgers for tea


----------



## runner

Eeuueew Steff, hope you fee better soon - has this replaced virtual pub?


----------



## Steff

thanks sarah lovely to see you on hun xxx

yeah the pub was looking abit tired and un used so this place came about 3 weeks ago x


----------



## runner

Nice idea - could use a few weeks lazing on a tropical island reading a few books, swimming in lovely warm sea - can i be waited on hand and foot too please


----------



## am64

hate to tell you this runner but i am off to tobago in a month with my mum !! so just lounging around here to get a climatised !


----------



## runner

Aw... send us a virtual postcard?  best build up a tan here first then and practice ordering Malibu on the rocks


----------



## Steff

Nighty nights all xx


----------



## runner

night all, sleep well  x


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> night all, sleep well  x



Goodnight, m'dear


----------



## runner

Night Alan


----------



## katie

Goodnight everybody xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Goodnight everybody xxxxxxxxxxxx



Early for you Katie! Sleep well


----------



## Hazel

Night Alan, sleep tight


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Early for you Katie! Sleep well



Yes it would have been but I just realised I'm hypo so will be up a little bit longer eating a piece of marmalade on toast! (Just cleaned my teeth too )

Ok, time to try again, sweet dreams all


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Bad head, sore tummy and feeling shattered, also neck and shoulders are in pain, reckon im coming down with something, ahh well now to brave the arctic temps out there x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..

A rose each for the ladies to brighton up the day..


----------



## runner

What a lovely thought John - thanks 

Hope you feel better through the day Steff x


----------



## rossi_mac

whats going down peeps??


----------



## lucy123

Hi Rossi,

Not a lot by looks of things - rather quiet in here...and I am off for bath and bed soon!
How are you?


----------



## rossi_mac

Hi Lucy not bad, all home alone, done the dishes and cooked tea, chilling with the cats and soon I'll be in the bath then bed too!

Could murder a drink but being good!


----------



## lucy123

Hey well done. I am being good with my diet too - hence the early bath and bed!!
Have a good sleep. Night Night.


----------



## am64

evening all ....hey rossi i was down you way a few weeks back ..bet the woods are looking great ...we were impressed by all the mushrooms growing on the verges in the' hollowways' stunning country ..


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey back missy yeah countryside is all round good, mushrooms an all, dad oulaw saw some mushroom he recognised, got his book out and confirmed it was okay to munch so they picked it and had it, I had some with the pasta okay, I think it was called chicken of the woods or something!
Hope you're back on you feet and work ain't too terrible!
PPS just found a dripping pipe behind the washing machine, oh joy!


----------



## am64

hahaa we got the mushroom book out but it rained sooooo hard... didnt go out !! work cool sooo stress free and achieving welll up on weekly targets ...!! and sussing out some good bargains as well as researching some bric a brac and finding out its worth to improve the sales !!
got 3 albums of OLD OLD stamps handed in to day ...anyone a stamp collector??


----------



## Steff

docs for me i think headache all day non stop, tummy sore again, legs acheing hmmm miserable


----------



## am64

tis the nasty nasty bug steffie ...takes a while but you will be better soon xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> tis the nasty nasty bug steffie ...takes a while but you will be better soon xx



i dinnah i aint got a cough or nothing,,, meds are making me knackered lol


----------



## rossi_mac

no good steff sorry to hear, but hey if you need some stamps speak to AM!

PS Leak fixed yay!


----------



## am64

maybe you need to reduce the SP ..talk to gp xx good luck hunny xx
night folks busy day fundraising tomorrow !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

night.......


----------



## Steff

Morning all wow if i thought yesterday was cold, everything was frozen solid this morning, no matter how much you try the kids never wanna wear hats or gloves grrrrr..luckily my bad head has gone 8 hours kip does that heheeh xxxx hope everyones well x


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie, nothing frozen here but was much colder??? Lovely view of sky from my window at the moment though....must get some work done!


----------



## gail1

morning all its cold here but sky is so beautifull. Feeling a bit cack but have support worker coming today so have to slap on the im ok face when all i want to do is just go back to bed with a bucket to chuck in (sorry guys to much info0
you all take care
gail


----------



## ukjohn

Morning Steff , Lucy, Gail and everyone..

Gail .Why put on a " I'm ok face " for your support worker,she is there for just that, to support you, let her see you as you really are, she might be in a position to get the right help you need to combat those very high sugar levels
take care 

John.


----------



## runner

No, but if you get anything chicken-related, might be interested! (In reply to Ams comment about stamp books!)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

GROSS!
Toilet is blocked...I've been trying to get down there with the rubber gloves but its not a very nice job...
yuck yuck yuck
I wish Matt wouldn't use so much loo roll


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> GROSS!
> Toilet is blocked...I've been trying to get down there with the rubber gloves but its not a very nice job...
> yuck yuck yuck
> I wish Matt wouldn't use so much loo roll



been there done it, was yuk yuk like you say, its usually my son to blame and since he did it earlier in the year he aint ever done it again, something to do with the telling off i gave him 
good luck


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> been there done it, was yuk yuk like you say, its usually my son to blame and since he did it earlier in the year he aint ever done it again, something to do with the telling off i gave him
> good luck



its all clear. hurrah. But there was lots of muttering and threats to his majesty  next time, he can do it LOL! Though...there had better not be a next time hahahaha.


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> its all clear. hurrah. But there was lots of muttering and threats to his majesty  next time, he can do it LOL! Though...there had better not be a next time hahahaha.



pmsl, yes not a job i would ever want to repeat..


----------



## Steff

Evening all xxx


wooooooooooooo spread the lourvveeeee mwah x


----------



## Steff

meds kicking in again nighty night all xx x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> meds kicking in again nighty night all xx x



Sleep well Steffie


----------



## lucy123

Good morning all - sky is beautiful here today - and i am on top of the world today!
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Steff

morning all xx


----------



## gail1

Morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day
take care


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day
> take care



morning gail and lucy xxx


have a gd day


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie - and well done on your loss too.

Morning Gail


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning Steffie - and well done on your loss too.
> 
> Morning Gail



You to hun utter brilliant xx


----------



## runner

Mornng all - hope all's well.  I've got a bad back and no idea why! Just started as a backache yesterday.  Sooo frustrating - got a basket of half-dry washing, lovely sunny day, but can't hang it out!


----------



## LisaLQ

Afternoon folks 

How are you all?

It's 13 years today since I strapped on my ball and chain, so we're off out tonight for the first time in months.  Maybe about time I dyed my hair, tweezed the unibrow and shaved my legs, I might be getting lucky LOL.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Afternoon folks
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> It's 13 years today since I strapped on my ball and chain, so we're off out tonight for the first time in months.  Maybe about time I dyed my hair, tweezed the unibrow and shaved my legs, I might be getting lucky LOL.



more then wat i got last week when it was our 10 yr anni lol
have a gd night pmsl@legs xx


----------



## runner

Congratulations!  Go for it!


----------



## LisaLQ

LOL - Steffi, I'll have one for you too.  Drink that is! 

We've been together for 16 years, but married 13.  None of our family remembered our 10th, and we've not been out for our anniversary in many years.

Only Mick's parents remembered today too, spoken to my sister a few times - she's even babysitting - spoke to my oldest sis last night (who said there was a card "in the post" - maybe as of today LOL), my second eldest sister's been on Facebook, and yet no congrats from any of them or my parents...

Screw the lot of them, I'm going out on the razz.  Dont wait up!

Ps.  I promise I'll test my blood sugar in a few days time when I recover...(I've not done it in weeks as I ran out of strips, ordered some more yesterday though)...

PPs.  It's another big anniversary coming up too - a year since diagnosis!


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I didn't think that you could legally get married at 11!!



amazing what goes on in the north Andy


----------



## Steff

Looks like long night ahead,lad been vomiting since 7 so far we are on to episode number 3, we dont know whats caused it he tryed to eat tea but cudnt,been water ever since,looks like the dogs in with us tonight x


----------



## am64

soz to hear about laddy hope all is good soon xx im off for a nice lip and lie in so catch ya soon xx


----------



## The Derisive One

Steffie i hope you're lil one gets better soon hun, I hate my kids being ill ... I'd much rather be ill for them!!  XxXxX


----------



## Steff

ty gals

fast asleep for now but happened again since, he made the bathroom this time, he was so sweet saying ill clean it up mum, i said dont be silly thats mums job lol xx


----------



## Steff

thanks Andy ill try that he was sick twice more during the night but is trying abit of toast this morning x


----------



## ukjohn

Morning everyone..

Steff, I hope the lad is feeling better this morning..

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Morning everyone..
> 
> Steff, I hope the lad is feeling better this morning..
> 
> John.



thank you john, i was also in the wars cut my self on a dog food tin quite deep and its my left hand grrr, things are taken 2x as long with my right hand  x


----------



## lucy123

Good morning all. Hope son is feeling better Steff.

So - what is everyone planning on doing today?


----------



## vince13

lucy123 said:


> Good morning all. Hope son is feeling better Steff.
> 
> So - what is everyone planning on doing today?



Well, we were planning on going to a local National Trust place wshere they are having an "Apple Day" - we live in the cider producing area and they are trying to bring back the old varieties and publicising them.

But I've just looked out of the window and it's black as Newgate's knocker out there and pouring hard at the moment so I think we won't be going !

The virtual island looks particularly inviting today............


----------



## The Derisive One

Morning all!!  

Steffie I'm glad he's feeling up to eating something ... poor lil mite must be starving!!  Hopefully he'll be able to keep it down!! 

Today I've no plans as yet ... Saturdays are a bit of a free for all in our house ... we end up with loads of friends n family dropping in so we don't tend to go very far!!

Tomorrow however ... I'm hoping to watch the Mighty Gers kick the butt outta Celtic   I so miss being at home for the footie in the pub!! lol 

Are you up to much today Lucy?

XxXxX


----------



## lucy123

Housework, followed by bit of visiting, then gym followed by tennis, and then we are going to try and put the punchbag up in the garage!! Raining here today (i think it is everywhere).

Never heard that saying Faith - quite funny! Can you not take a brolly and put some wellies on?


----------



## LisaLQ

Aww Steff - hope both son and hand are better soon 

I've a self inflicted hangover today, made worse by the half a box of chocolates I ate on the way to bed.

Now...where's that other half...


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

Long time since I dropped in here. Just to say I'm counting down the days until I get to start my new job. I know the twelve hour days will be hard but still, it's something I want. Time to sort out pay issues and get more money in before I go even firther into the red. The joys of being in the real world. 

Tom


----------



## vince13

lucy123 said:


> Can you not take a brolly and put some wellies on?



Not with it looking like it's not going to stop - it honestly wouldn't be enjoyable today.  I feel sorry for the organisers though as lots of us will feel the same and stay away.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> We're both in the wars today! I sliced my right index finger open with a bread knife!



aww dear Andy, do you need it looking after?


----------



## tracey w

Ok if there is one more incident im removing all sharp objects from this forum,


Andy that means you


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Ok if there is one more incident im removing all sharp objects from this forum,
> 
> 
> Andy that means you



pmsl trace andy is far from sharp i tell you


----------



## am64

ive just been to TESCO with hubby  
all because i work now i cant get the basics in daily ..so hubby been shopping every night for T but we had to do a stock up ! and poor ole son had NO food in house wednesday !!
now we still have no food ...well i lie skate wings tonight ! but i did get some LOVELY cotton tights for work  ...started wearing nylon ones and imediately got the sore top of leg ....x


----------



## ukjohn

Goodnight everyone..sleep tight

John


----------



## Steff

nights all xxx


----------



## ukjohn

Morning everyone...

Now I'm out of here before Steffie and Andy start weilding knives about the place 

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all xxx


----------



## Steff

Well all is well again now and son is off out playing, my thumb is still in agony and i keep catching it when i go to tie my hair back ouch!
Hope everyones having a relaxing sunday x


----------



## lucy123

eeeeer not quite what i would call today Steffie, but really enjoyed the run!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

in the midst of recovering from a 2.8 after a trip to town, stupid temp basal and i still hypo. urgh. Go away pump, I don't like you anymore.

Got housework to do once my face is stopped being numb and my fingers stop wanting to type rubbish. Matt's gonna put a new picture up on the wall and I'm gonna continue on with my anne boleyn  Much better now, concentrating on doing some skillful stitching over the naff bits that I had to unpick last night lol.

Urgh, I want to eat everything


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all... hope it's all groovy, can you see the moon tonight, amazing!!


Yellow...

Pint of Hamster please...

words you can say that are completly wrong but you can get away with hamazing!

Fire lit rouge going down bottle 3 coming up, Rossi contentus


----------



## Steff

well im deffo mop n bucket woman this weekend my oh now has whatever bug my son has grrr, hes a funny shade of green at the minute x


----------



## Steff

right im off for an early night can see this being a longggg night with poorly o.h shall watch a film i taped last night no country for old men xx night all


----------



## Northerner

Night Steff, hope OH feels better tomorrow


----------



## Freddie99

Up at dark o'clock in the morning freezing myself so I can get to work. The joys. Why can't I start my new job so I don't have to get on a train early in the morning. 

Tom


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..

Good luck with the scans today Andy, hope they turn out ok..

John


----------



## lucy123

Morning John and Andy.

Hope the scans are all good Andy.


----------



## Steff

morning all good luck andy

Ewww poor stomach this morning looks like i now have the same as oh what a couple of miseries we are guna be today


----------



## Northerner

Great news Andy! Another great 'plus' from your fantastic efforts over the past year 

Sorry to hear you're poorly Steffie - I've been pretty much like that over the past couple of days. Hope you get over it quickly.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Andy - another big tick for all your efforts!


----------



## Steff

Glad it went well Andy hun x
Thanks lads had a rotten day kept half a bowl of soup down dog had rest  x


----------



## mimms2

Mmmmhmmm  sounds good , do we have some nice waiters with rippling muscles on show to serve our cocktails lol


----------



## Northerner

mimms2 said:


> Mmmmhmmm  sounds good , do we have some nice waiters with rippling muscles on show to serve our cocktails lol



Here I am! What's your poison?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I am so angry right now it's unreal. Where's my cross stitch.

A large endless JD and diet coke please


----------



## Steff

Nights all absolutly feeling rotten x

sorry all ive done is moan in here 2day x


----------



## am64

soz you are unwell steffie ...im very tired and it only monday ....!!! going for a read x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cross stitch is so calming. I feel tons better, is slow going though! Am still on annes neck, those tudor collars showed alot of neck it seems!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

nevermind.

bed time for me. See you later.


----------



## runner

Night all, hope its a better day tomorrow


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..

Raining and breezy in Bristol this morning..

John


----------



## runner

Morning - dry, dull and breezy on the East coast, glad I'm stepping onto tropical island!


----------



## Steff

Morning all feel abit better then yesterday, had a bad nights sleep but lay on the sofa with the duvet x


----------



## margie

Glad you are feeling a little better today Steffi. I hope those men in your life have been taking care of you.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Glad you are feeling a little better today Steffi. I hope those men in your life have been taking care of you.



Well o/h was poorly himself hun until this morning,so ive just do as much as open a tin of soup since yesterday lol xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

feeling really angry


Feet are killing me. No idea why
Doctor really hurt me doing my flu jab.
Said doctor also ushered me out of the door after 7 minutes cuz I'd used my time slot despite being in the middle of telling him something that goes with a health issue i've been having.
There is something else that i daren't post in here - I will just say one thing, I hate thieves.
Dr also tried telling me I should be seen by nurse at the surgery as opposed to hospital, he didn't like it when I kicked up a stink.
Also, I've just finished my bottle of JD D:


----------



## am64

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> feeling really angry
> 
> 
> Feet are killing me. No idea why
> Doctor really hurt me doing my flu jab.
> Said doctor also ushered me out of the door after 7 minutes cuz I'd used my time slot despite being in the middle of telling him something that goes with a health issue i've been having.
> There is something else that i daren't post in here - I will just say one thing, I hate thieves.
> Dr also tried telling me I should be seen by nurse at the surgery as opposed to hospital, he didn't like it when I kicked up a stink.
> Also, I've just finished my bottle of JD D:



oops sam doesnt sound too good  virtual JD comming up ...hows the sewing ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> oops sam doesnt sound too good  virtual JD comming up ...hows the sewing ?



going slowly. I just raged at it and put it down...probably because I'm so stressed. I'm still on yellow bits...working towards a bit where the colours get darker. Doing Anne's neck, want to get onto her hood really.

It's not good. I'm fuming. And for most of it I daren't even start spouting off on here.


----------



## am64

deep breathes sam ...can you go for a walk or something ???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> deep breathes sam ...can you go for a walk or something ???



nah, i'll end up up finding a pub and getting blindingly drunk...


----------



## am64

ok lets just get the virtual JD drip out here ....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> ok lets just get the virtual JD drip out here ....



oh that would be aceness. 

my face is going numb, but i dont feel drunk. this is why i love JD, and especially since my grandad gave it me and its been open 18 years LOL


----------



## Steff

Good night all


----------



## margie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> feeling really angry
> 
> 
> Feet are killing me. No idea why
> Doctor really hurt me doing my flu jab.
> Said doctor also ushered me out of the door after 7 minutes cuz I'd used my time slot despite being in the middle of telling him something that goes with a health issue i've been having.
> There is something else that i daren't post in here - I will just say one thing, I hate thieves.
> Dr also tried telling me I should be seen by nurse at the surgery as opposed to hospital, he didn't like it when I kicked up a stink.
> Also, I've just finished my bottle of JD D:



Oh Sam - hope tomorrow is a better day for you. Do your surgery allow you to book double appointments ? If so try and get one and tell the Dr when you go in that its a double - it can slip their mind.


----------



## margie

Night Steffie


----------



## katie

Sam this makes me really want to cancel my flu jab! I was already thinking about doing it teehee (my dad booked it for me, I never usually get it done!).


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> Sam this makes me really want to cancel my flu jab! I was already thinking about doing it teehee (my dad booked it for me, I never usually get it done!).



nasty man didn't even do it in the right place...he did it right in the TOP of my shoulder so its hurting more than it ever did in previous years...I swear he went into my shoulder joint...


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx

feeling loads better 2day thank goodness, bar the aches and pains in my back x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Jolly good! Good to hear that you're on the mend.
> 
> Morning everyone.
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy how are you x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Pootling along nicely thanks.
> 
> I've been busy over the last couple of days getting old unwanted furniture and nick-nacks out of my house (a lot of it was my Mum's and Dad's stuff which I'd pulled out of storage).
> 
> The house is positively echoing now and I can actually see some floor space!!
> 
> Andy



lol nice work,  what did u do with it all x


----------



## bex123

afternoon all  i just cleaned my desk!!!!! lol (that almost never happens) and found a lovley pile of paper work that was supposed to be done like 3 months ago...ah well its fashionably late dont tell any one tho  also decided i need a keyboard hoover its suprising how many crisps you find when you tip it over lmao


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> afternoon all  i just cleaned my desk!!!!! lol (that almost never happens) and found a lovley pile of paper work that was supposed to be done like 3 months ago...ah well its fashionably late dont tell any one tho  also decided i need a keyboard hoover its suprising how many crisps you find when you tip it over lmao



rofl i found some of lasts years xmas din in mine x


----------



## bex123

Steffie said:


> rofl i found some of lasts years xmas din in mine x



Rofl steffie  also found a tub of white chocolate mice...dunno how long they've been there tho....its been a long time since i did it last , dont think i'll risk it...do chocolate mice go off? lmao


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> Rofl steffie  also found a tub of white chocolate mice...dunno how long they've been there tho....its been a long time since i did it last , dont think i'll risk it...do chocolate mice go off? lmao



suprised they did crawl OFF on there own hehe.


----------



## am64

hey all ...just to say three weeks tonight i will be on a REAL tropicial island !!! Yahoooo roll on nov 17th x


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hey all ...just to say three weeks tonight i will be on a REAL tropicial island !!! Yahoooo roll on nov 17th x



You must send us a postcard!


----------



## gail1

i saw my sw today shes arranged some emergency respite week beginning 15/11 so i meet you lot on 13th and a day later im off  Im so excited


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> i saw my sw today shes arranged some emergency respite week beginning 15/11 so i meet you lot on 13th and a day later im off  Im so excited



That's brilliant Gail, you'll need it after meeting us lot!


----------



## bev

gail1 said:


> i saw my sw today shes arranged some emergency respite week beginning 15/11 so i meet you lot on 13th and a day later im off  Im so excited



Thats great news Gail, and like Northey says - you might need some after meeting them all in London - stay well.Bev x


----------



## Steff

brill news gail hun xxx


----------



## ukjohn

Goodnight everyone..sleep well.

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Goodnight everyone..sleep well.
> 
> John



Nighty night John sleep well

Night all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning, another day at work zzzzz


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## am64

hey folks ive got a day off !!! woop woo im back to bed for a bit ..oh the luxury


----------



## SacredHeart

I've got the day off too! Although, haven't been able to go back to bed, sadly. Planning board is covered with notes of things to do!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone

To those having to work, have a good day.

To those that have a day off, have a better day 

As for me, being retired is hard work, so have a bit of sympathy for me. 

Take care
John.


----------



## ukjohn

whoops.. just checked my diary, its flu jab day today at 5pm.. its rearranged from three weeks ago when they refused to give it to me because of heavy cold..

John


----------



## LisaLQ

My doctors must be having a slow week.  They rang the other day asking me to bring in a sample because they'd forgotten to ask me for one at my 6 month check up.  4 or 5 months ago.

I reminded them I did do a wee for them, they said it was sent off to test for the kidney infections I'd been having.  Their loss, I told them to wait for my next check up in December.

And today I made my appointment for my retinal screening.  Been a year already.  Dreading it tbh, been seeing things and worried it's getting worse.  Next Tues, 11.30.

Is it too early for gin?


----------



## Steff

Morning John hope all goes ok with jab

Lisa ill set you up a drip and you can have as much gin as you want 

Andy im not into chess or anything sorry x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Not a problem. I am still patiently waiting for someone to accept the challenge though!
> 
> As an added incentive, I am currently mildly inebriated following a very pleasant lunch and have just arrived home again! So any challenge would be gratefully accepted! My opening moves will no doubt be adversely affected! Hic!
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. I'm sure that I'm drunker now than when I left the pub!



ANY challange? still chess orientated you mean?  opening moves as well ooooh


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Sorry! Too drunk to understand the repartee!
> 
> p.s. Strong coffee has been percolated and is sitting in front of me.



dear me Thursday afternoon and im having to prop you up man tut tut....


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> The question is whether I continue coding a 'vitally important program' or not?
> 
> Whad'ya think?
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. Are you sure it's Thursday?



Id leave it for another day if i was you
not to sure but looking at my calender its telling me its Thursday.


----------



## purpleshadez

gawd, why isn't it hometime yet? I feel dreadful this afternoon. I suspect I'm running slightly high, but then again I could be being paranoid as I haven't been able to test all day and my awfulness is more likely to be due to being up at 4:30am this morning. Cue the longest 45 minutes EVER!!!


----------



## purpleshadez

Andy HB said:


> I'm definitely running 'slightly high'!



Ah yes, the wonders of a good pint or 2 (or 4 or 7)


----------



## purpleshadez

Been a while since I had a liquid lunch. I'm inspired to get drunk tomorrow now


----------



## shiv

I applied for uni a few days ago...got an email from UCAS today...took a phonecall to find out that Surrey Uni have declined me for not having the right qualifications. Part of me isn't bothered, the other part thinks - well look at everything else for goodness sake, I'm a ruddy worthy candidate! Might call them to see if they will reconsider, but to be honest, I only really want to get into Brighton - so I'm not overly bothered.

I am impressed they came back so quickly though, it has literally been...4 days since I sent my application?


----------



## Corrine

Can I large chilled white wine please?  I feel I deserve it guv, honest.  How is everyone?


----------



## shiv

MEGA EXCITED!

It's the Friends For Life, Children With Diabetes conference tomorrow  3 days of spending time with loads of kids (and parents) with type 1, hearing some awesome speeches from some amazing people in the d world!! I can't waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## sofaraway

shiv said:


> MEGA EXCITED!
> 
> It's the Friends For Life, Children With Diabetes conference tomorrow  3 days of spending time with loads of kids (and parents) with type 1, hearing some awesome speeches from some amazing people in the d world!! I can't waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!



 it's gonna be good! Anyone else from here going?


----------



## LisaLQ

Sounds great 

Who was it who was inebriated?  Did you see my hubby in the pub by any chance?  Git spent most of lunchtime there leaving me with the (fighting, whinging, bickering, moody, stroppy) kids when I really needed to either a. do homework or b. go back to bed because I had all of 4 hours sleep last night.

Nope, not impressed.


----------



## margie

shiv said:


> I applied for uni a few days ago...got an email from UCAS today...took a phonecall to find out that Surrey Uni have declined me for not having the right qualifications. Part of me isn't bothered, the other part thinks - well look at everything else for goodness sake, I'm a ruddy worthy candidate! Might call them to see if they will reconsider, but to be honest, I only really want to get into Brighton - so I'm not overly bothered.
> 
> I am impressed they came back so quickly though, it has literally been...4 days since I sent my application?



If you haven't heard from Brighton yet(?) then you have nothing to lose by giving Surrey a call. In the year I graduated a friend applied to a large company through their university entry programme (we were at a poly). He was turned down - no one had actually read the application as when he called them and said he had decided to attend the poly rather than the uni and that he had had a successful sandwich placement - they said it was a mistake, interviewed him and gave him the job.


----------



## gail1

feel a bit cack today
need a hug flat is a total mess i need this respite am so looking forward to the meet
someone hook me up to a nice big fat alcohol drip please
i really feel like saying sod the meds but will not
at least i see my rock of a gp tomorrow hows this for care hes the on call doc tomorrow so hes made me an appointment to see him at 5pm you would not get many doctors doing that would you
Hope everyone is ok
hugs to those that need it
take care all
xxxxxxx
gail


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

MY COUSIN IS ENGAGED!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for her, she deserves some happiness after what happened to Joe.

But on the bad side, she's going out to Afghanistan for three months as of next week  that's a bit tough seeing as how her brother was killed out there. I'm a bit scared


----------



## Steff

hope all goes well shiv


----------



## shiv

Merci buckets - Tom is going too! Will upload photos when we're back!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> Merci buckets - Tom is going too! Will upload photos when we're back!



AWW will be a brill weekend x cant wait to see photies x


----------



## Steff

Oh dear im being a bad girl got a nice mini choccy pudding with cadburys choc sauce going down a treat mm mmm


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

nevermind

bath and bed for me


----------



## am64

hi folks just to say ...night all xxx andy i challenge you to the chess game !!! 
ps how do you play on line ???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi folks just to say ...night all xxx andy i challenge you to the chess game !!!
> ps how do you play on line ???



nighty night x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just did oh's BG - 7.5...

he has just eaten toast however, following a massive pasta bake

He only let me do it cuz he cut himself. Won't let me touch him with a finger pricker...

I want to get at him in the morning, but he won't let me. Every time we've done it he's been floating at about 7 or so. Probably because we always get him after he's eaten *sigh*


----------



## bex123

lol sam..thats what i do with my sister i see blood and get the meter out lol..either that or wrestle her its so funny ,although she does ask me to test her but she cant bring herself to use the finger pricker kinda like me and eye drops...i run and hide lol


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Morning steff

morning everyone


----------



## Steff

morning andy you abit sore headed x


----------



## Northerner

Hey Sam, if you're reading - I saw this yesterday:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/ahistoryoftheworld/objects/wyU240QRSvqf6mXNsMP-bQ

Are you jealous?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Hey Sam, if you're reading - I saw this yesterday:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/ahistoryoftheworld/objects/wyU240QRSvqf6mXNsMP-bQ
> 
> Are you jealous?



huksadhkjsahdsjakhdkjsahdkjsahdjkashdksahjkdsahjdksahkas

 I should have been the one to find it :/

blummin metal detectorists should be banned


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> huksadhkjsahdsjakhdkjsahdkjsahdjkashdksahjkdsahjdksahkas
> 
> I should have been the one to find it :/
> 
> blummin metal detectorists should be banned



Haha! No, I actually SAW it - I was in Northampton yesterday and went to the museum!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Haha! No, I actually SAW it - I was in Northampton yesterday and went to the museum!





go away :/ I'm so jealous it hurts!!! =]


----------



## Steff

Nights all xx


----------



## gail1

Morning everyone hope ur all ok. Looks like its going to be a nice day out there. Cold maybe but nice. I had my hair cut yesterday and over the weekend Im going to dye it been a long time since I did that, but after she cut it i didt half notice some GRAY 
Have been awake since 1am and my eyeballs are about in my feet. I was a *very very naughty diabetic *yesterday I meet a friend in The Bell pub (its a Weatherspoons) and I had a LARGE mixed grill, very yummy indeed lol. I have never seen a plate so big. My excuse is Im getting in training for the meet in a fortnight
Hope you all have a good day
Take care
gail


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Gail! Looks like being a nice day here too  Glad you enjoyed your evening - a mixed grill probably isn't that naughty for diabetics, as it's not particularly carby, so don't feel guilty! 

If you get tired, have a nap. I've been having loads of sleepless nights lately and it's so frustrating to be so tired but not able to sleep! 

Hope you have a great day, whatever you do - the hair looks great!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Gail, Northerner and all members, also looks like a dry but cold day in Bristol.

Gail..As Northerner says, mixed grill is not so bad providing you didn't pile the plate with chips  What colour are you going to dye your hair?

Have a nice day everyone.

John


----------



## gail1

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Gail, Northerner and all members, also looks like a dry but cold day in Bristol.
> 
> Gail..As Northerner says, mixed grill is not so bad providing you didn't pile the plate with chips  What colour are you going to dye your hair?
> 
> Have a nice day everyone.
> 
> John


there were some chips on the plate lol
The hair color it says cyber purple on the box


----------



## Steff

morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Morning all! Just been for my flu jab - took less than 1 minute from entering the surgery to coming out!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning all! Just been for my flu jab - took less than 1 minute from entering the surgery to coming out!



Quick exit then Alan all good...x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Quick exit then Alan all good...x



I think they get paid around ?7 per person - that's ?420 an hour!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I think they get paid around ?7 per person - that's ?420 an hour!



wow not a bad days work.


----------



## Steff

are the clocks forward or back 2night?


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> are the clocks forward or back 2night?



Spring forward, Fall (autumn) back!


----------



## runner

Morning all!  sunny here today, so washing is a priority.  You're always so chirpy UKJohn - it's nice to read your posts.  Purple sounds great Gail.  I wanted to do some blue steaks, but haven't had the courage yet.  sorry to hear about the sleep probs Northe - can sympathise at the moment...


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all!  sunny here today, so washing is a priority.  You're always so chirpy UKJohn - it's nice to read your posts.  Purple sounds great Gail.  I wanted to do some blue steaks, but haven't had the courage yet.  sorry to hear about the sleep probs Northe - can sympathise at the moment...



Thanks - why is it that you can't sleep for hour after hour during the night, but then when morning comes all you want to do is sleep under your nice warm duvet? I always force myself to get up though, since my logic says I won't sleep at night if I spend too long in bed during the day. Hope we can both get some nice, peaceful and refreshing nights sleep starting tonight!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hope your doctor didn't mangle your shoulder northe 

I'm off to a "party" this afternoon - national novel writing month starts on monday so it's kick off party time


----------



## runner

Yes!  Good telly night tonight - Merlin (isn't the music great - well chosen) and Casualty with a bit of comedy thrown in.  Clearing up in the gardn today - so might help with the sleep.  Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hope your doctor didn't mangle your shoulder northe
> 
> I'm off to a "party" this afternoon - national novel writing month starts on monday so it's kick off party time



No problems shoulder-wise, thankfully! Hope you enjoy the party - what are you going to write about this year? Will it involve Anne Boleyn by any chance?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Yes!  Good telly night tonight - Merlin (isn't the music great - well chosen) and Casualty with a bit of comedy thrown in.  Clearing up in the gardn today - so might help with the sleep.  Hope you have a good day.



Do you mean you're not glued to the XFactor and eagerly awaiting Wagner's performance?  Gardening always tires me out, and I think it does help to be out in the open air, so might even attempt a bit myself! Have a lovely day!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> No problems shoulder-wise, thankfully! Hope you enjoy the party - what are you going to write about this year? Will it involve Anne Boleyn by any chance?



ahahaha! How did you guess?  Yep, this year its a historical one - a young archaeologist by the name of Elizabeth Weiss is running an archaeological dig at the Tower of London - she's a well known researcher/historian on Anne Boleyn as well as a specialist in Tudor Archaeology. And whilst there, she finds a small box hidden in a wall of the Beuchamp Tower and inside it is a perfectly preserved diary seemingly written by herself from 1533, the year of Anne's Coronation. As well as that, there's lots of odd goings on around the site too. One evening she sees the figure of a pretty lady in a blue dress (think Natalie Dormer from the Tudors) in a window of the beuchamp tower - Elizabeth goes up to the room where Anne was imprisoned before her death, things go all time travelly - I have yet to think about that - and she finds herself suddently immersed in the court of 1533 as a lady in waiting, friend and confidant to Anne, and finds herself slap bang in the middle of the coup to overthrow Queen Anne.

PHEW!


----------



## Northerner

Sounds terrific Sam! I will look forward to reading it


----------



## ukjohn

runner said:


> Morning all!  sunny here today, so washing is a priority.  You're always so chirpy UKJohn - it's nice to read your posts.  Purple sounds great Gail.  I wanted to do some blue steaks, but haven't had the courage yet.  sorry to hear about the sleep probs Northe - can sympathise at the moment...




Runner...Thank you for your nice comment, I take it that the "always chirpy" bit refered to me and not the parrot ..it may sound strange to some people but the fun and enjoyment I get from and with my parrot keeps me chirpy and positive, she has a wicked little laugh, and uses it at the right times..  Take care
John


----------



## lucy123

John, I totally agree - you really are a cheerful chappie.
You make me smile most days.
I can't always post to your comments, as often I am taking a sneaky peak whilst working, but carrying on posting..
What about a 'Johns thought for the day' post???


----------



## ukjohn

lucy123 said:


> John, I totally agree - you really are a cheerful chappie.
> You make me smile most days.
> I can't always post to your comments, as often I am taking a sneaky peak whilst working, but carrying on posting..
> What about a 'Johns thought for the day' post???




Gee Lucy, thanks for your kind comment, I'm getting quite  
I try to look on the funny side of things and make remarks to suit, but sometimes worry that people may think they are flippant.

Keep smiling friend.
John


----------



## Steff

john yes you are an amazing man, you always make me smile and your so caring , xx


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Do you mean you're not glued to the XFactor and eagerly awaiting Wagner's performance?  Gardening always tires me out, and I think it does help to be out in the open air, so might even attempt a bit myself! Have a lovely day!



No, OH is not a fan of Exfactor, but I watch it occassionally.  Hope you had nice wheather today for gardening.  Off to watch Merlin now!


----------



## cazscot

Just popped in to say evening all , sorry I havent been around much - sat two assessments this week (think both were resonably okay), have one next week and still havent started my 3000 word essay due in on the 12th November ...

Anyway, off for a look around posts x


----------



## twinnie

hi guys sorry not been on for a while {feeling a lot better now} large diet coke please


----------



## Steff

evening hun u been poorly? xx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> evening hun u been poorly? xx



sented pm


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> sented pm



replied hun xx


----------



## twinnie

well got to go working tonite {an extra hour} large coffee before i go ?
see you all later


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well got to go working tonite {an extra hour} large coffee before i go ?
> see you all later



yes hun coming up biccy on side as well....

xx tc


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm not ok


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> i'm not ok



What's up Sam?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> What's up Sam?



too much. massive arguments tonight.


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> too much. massive arguments tonight.



Ack! Sorry to hear it, hope things are calmer in the morning.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Ack! Sorry to hear it, hope things are calmer in the morning.



we're ok, things are tense but ok. Its the biggest we've had for ages but we've resolved it. Now I have wine and cake so all is well  though I may have ended up out the front with a death stick earlier on... :/


----------



## Steff

Good evening all xxxxxx mwah


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good evening all xxxxxx mwah



Good evening Steffie, have you decided what you are doing with your extra hour yet?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good evening Steffie, have you decided what you are doing with your extra hour yet?



I cant broadcast that in here Northey


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> I cant broadcast that in here Northey



Haha! I'll probably have an extra hour in bed too!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Haha! I'll probably have an extra hour in bed too!



Do you do it at any particular time or is it just whenever, i always thought you had to wait till midnight? (putting the clock back i mean)


----------



## runner

Hi Cazcot, twinnie, Steff and all, hope you all have a good night - off to bed now, hoping don't wake up at 3am.  Hope all looks better in the morning Sam.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi Cazcot, twinnie, Steff and all, hope you all have a good night - off to bed now, hoping don't wake up at 3am.  Hope all looks better in the morning Sam.



Sleep well m'dear


----------



## Steff

sleep well hun xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

thanks all, just sat here thinking bout my lovely cousin K. Praying for her safety right now.


----------



## Steff

night all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Time to hit the sack.

I've got a week off *W*!

Whoopee!


----------



## gail1

Didt have a good night at all nightmares about bad things, now i feel hung over and my eyes are in my feet. Im going to take some extra Lorazepam and hope to get some sleep and my blood sugars are high again, in the 20s again I give up
Hope everyone is ok, you all take care and have a good day
xxxxxxx
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Didt have a good night at all nightmares about bad things, now i feel hung over and my eyes are in my feet. Im going to take some extra Lorazepam and hope to get some sleep and my blood sugars are high again, in the 20s again I give up
> Hope everyone is ok, you all take care and have a good day
> xxxxxxx
> gail



Hope you can have a nice sleep with some GOOD dreams Gail  Do you want me to sing you a lullaby?


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Hope you can have a nice sleep with some GOOD dreams Gail  Do you want me to sing you a lullaby?



You can come sing to me anytime that brings back memories of my mum she used to sing to me when I was young


----------



## ukjohn

Morning everyone..

Steff, where are you, get up, you had an extra hour 

Gail, hope you get some sleep and wake up refreshed. Why not get one of those machines that play soothing sounds, like the tide coming in or a bubbling stream, I tried one, but the sound of running water kept me awake going to wee all the time  

Have a good and restful day

John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John! Haha! I have one of those CDs and it has the same effect on me! It's got some very restful ocean sounds but at one point there is the sound of water dripping slowly into a pool and it's guaranteed to wake my bladder up!


----------



## Steff

hahah good morning all john dont be cheeky xx


----------



## gail1

ukjohn said:


> Morning everyone..
> 
> Steff, where are you, get up, you had an extra hour
> 
> Gail, hope you get some sleep and wake up refreshed. Why not get one of those machines that play soothing sounds, like the tide coming in or a bubbling stream, I tried one, but the sound of running water kept me awake going to wee all the time
> 
> Have a good and restful day
> 
> John.



I do have one of those machines I love it but like others have it on for to long and the loo calls lol a lot
I have managed to get some more sleep with the aid of some extra Lorazepam, am trying to cut down on my use of them as I do have an addiction issue with them but i needed it so I had to.
Have managed to drag myself up to co op just mainly to get the mail just because its got a free Tina Turner cd in it and I love her plus some strawberries just happened to drop into my shopping basket 
You all take care
xxxxxxxxx
gail


----------



## Northerner

It's very quiet in here today (and the forum generally!). Have the goblins of another forum kidnapped you all and turned you into toads?


----------



## am64

naaaaa northe we're all just soooo confused by the clock changing...hasnt it got dark !!


----------



## Steff

evening all son came in with a bucket shaped like a pumpkin filled to the brim with sweeties arghhh dentist here he comes x


----------



## twinnie

hello all just in from trick and treating with the kids sooo cold large coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all just in from trick and treating with the kids sooo cold large coffee please



hya hun xx coming up


----------



## twinnie

thanks steff


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thanks steff



no bother hunm gariebalding to go with it? xx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> no bother hunm gariebalding to go with it? xx



no i am a chocolate hob nob girl lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> no i am a chocolate hob nob girl lol



lol same as o/h cant stand um, give me a blue riband anyday


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> lol same as o/h cant stand um, give me a blue riband anyday



pmsl my hubby loves them


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> pmsl my hubby loves them



hehe, so u had a good time trick or treating hun? i actually counted the sweets son got and they were 121 sweets in his pumpkin


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> hehe, so u had a good time trick or treating hun? i actually counted the sweets son got and they were 121 sweets in his pumpkin



oh god there got quite a few had to sort out my sons bag as there were nuts and hes allergic


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> oh god there got quite a few had to sort out my sons bag as there were nuts and hes allergic



yeah son dont like nuts so dad gets all those ones haha...x 
are u doing anything for firework night


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> yeah son dont like nuts so dad gets all those ones haha...x
> are u doing anything for firework night



well we go to the big display up here at the local park thats on the 4th havent made any plans for the 5th yet how about u


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well we go to the big display up here at the local park thats on the 4th havent made any plans for the 5th yet how about u



same hun theres something on up the road at the local park food as well etc etc


----------



## twinnie

i hope the weather holds up and its not bad for bonfire nite


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i hope the weather holds up and its not bad for bonfire nite



i know theres some firemen striking as well on that night


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> i know theres some firemen striking as well on that night



thats right i forgot about that two of my mates hubbys are fireman


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thats right i forgot about that two of my mates hubbys are fireman



bad timing for striking though dnt u think, very dangerous


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> bad timing for striking though dnt u think, very dangerous



there getting maximum publicity for it


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> there getting maximum publicity for it



yup,, ill be going as dangerous as sparklers this year for my lad lol x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> yup,, ill be going as dangerous as sparklers this year for my lad lol x



me too i dont like fireworks unless its a professional display too dangerous


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> me too i dont like fireworks unless its a professional display too dangerous



extremely hun, with a new dog as well i dnt think we can leave him alone


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> extremely hun, with a new dog as well i dnt think we can leave him alone



hows the puppy doing ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hows the puppy doing ?



sorry for delay hun, he is ok all his teeth are falling out ready for his big ones, find9ing chunks of teeth all over at the minute lol x


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please


----------



## lucy123

Morning Twinne, one large latte coming up!
Its quiet this morning - looks like Steffie and John are having a lie in!
Hope you have a good day.


----------



## gail1

Morning all Hope everyone is ok. You all take care
gail


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! How are you today Gail? Have you managed to catch up on some sleep?


----------



## gail1

it was not a good night


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> it was not a good night



Aw, I'm sorry to hear that Gail  Hope the day is brighter for you, my dear


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## runner

gail1 said:


> it was not a good night



Morning all.  sorry to hear that gail - likewise - woke at 3 again with what I call 'struggling' or 'wading through mud' dreams.  Hope you have a better night tonight Gail and hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## LisaLQ

Morning all.  Everyone have a good Halloween/Samhain?  Hope you did 

Back to college today after a week off.  Got to hand in this EKU (assignment) that's not quite finished yet, good job I've a couple of hours before I need to get ready to go.

First proper clients tonight.  ARGH, I know I'll forget something, I did on my family member one 2 weeks ago...


----------



## gail1

Have just had a very late breakfast /early dinner all cooked in oven sasages,mushrooms,bacon,tomatoes with a good healty dollop of tomatoe sauce yummy it was very very nice lol


----------



## Steff

Sounds yummy Gail bar the tomato sauce of course lol x


----------



## Tezzz

You've got me drooling at the thought of all that food Gail...

Now to put on some music....

I need something to practice for Karaoke tonight... 

I've bitten the bullet and gone for *I Don't Feel Like Dancin' *by the Scissor Sisters...


----------



## Tezzz

Steffie said:


> Sounds yummy Gail bar the tomato sauce of course lol x




I use low salt and sugar tomato sauce.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I use low salt and sugar tomato sauce.



cant stand it lol, HP brown all the way


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please just had a nasty hypo 2.9 feeling like rubbish and i have to go to work


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> large coffee please just had a nasty hypo 2.9 feeling like rubbish and i have to go to work



hugs hun xxxx

coffee coming up x


----------



## gail1

twinnie said:


> large coffee please just had a nasty hypo 2.9 feeling like rubbish and i have to go to work



Twinnie hope your bs goes to normal levels asap take care.
I have just had a nice tomato sandwich for tea yummy


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Twinnie hope your bs goes to normal levels asap take care.
> I have just had a nice tomato sandwich for tea yummy



grrr to much talk of devils blood i this place today, grrrrrr @ tomato sauce


----------



## twinnie

thanks guys  i just hope its a good nite tonite and we are not busy


----------



## gail1

wide awake cant sleep


----------



## ukjohn

gail1 said:


> wide awake cant sleep



If I can't sleep, I lay on the edge of the bed, that way I find it quite easy to drop off 

You probably have to much on your mind Gail, try and relax, I know its easier said than done, but if you can it will help you to sleep.

John.


----------



## shiv

I haven't come down from the high that was FFL.


----------



## gail1

its 210am and i cant sleep have taken 20mg termazepam and 30mg lorazepam somebody come round and hit me over the head with a hamer please


----------



## gail1

I finally got to sleep about 430am after a chat with Crisis Team I gave up when she said those words have you had a warm bath and a hot drink ggggrrrr methinks they all learn from the same crib sheet. Its now 740 and Im wide awake its going to be a long day. Hope everyone is ok. Take care all
xxxx
gail


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Right thats me away shall catch you all later.X hope the weather is abit brighter for everyone .. 

p.s Gail hope the day is not to bad for you sweety xxxxxx


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> I finally got to sleep about 430am after a chat with Crisis Team I gave up when she said those words have you had a warm bath and a hot drink ggggrrrr methinks they all learn from the same crib sheet. Its now 740 and Im wide awake its going to be a long day. Hope everyone is ok. Take care all
> xxxx
> gail



I've had similar sleepless nights recently Gail and it's so frustrating. We can try all these physical things like baths etc. but if we can't stop our minds racing then it's not going to work. Do you have particular concerns that are worrying you that you can talk through with a friend or counsellor, or is it life in general? Hope you can get a decent night's sleep tonight, my dear.


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> I've had similar sleepless nights recently Gail and it's so frustrating. We can try all these physical things like baths etc. but if we can't stop our minds racing then it's not going to work. Do you have particular concerns that are worrying you that you can talk through with a friend or counsellor, or is it life in general? Hope you can get a decent night's sleep tonight, my dear.



I think whats on my mind is my head playing tricks on me those nasty thoughts are back on the edges of my mind the old ways of coping are there and whispering to me. Have an appointment with my rock of a gp this afternoon will see if he can suggest something. Lack of sleep is one of my trigger points even mentioned in my crisis plan. I guess im scared of things going t*ts up again and ending up in hospital again. So tired i have homestart coming round later that will get me out of the house to do some shopping at least. PLEASE just let me hang on for the meet and the respite i have that week as well
Hope everyone is ok
gail


----------



## ukjohn

Morning everyone.

I feel a naughty diabetic day coming on... put the bread maker on early this morning, used a wrights seeded bread mix, the smell drifting up the stairs to my room is so nice, its reflecting pictures of fresh bread, oodles of butter and strawbery jam. I swear to you I can see the pictures on the wall 
I promise you all I will not give in to this temptation  I will fight it all the while I am up here on my computer.
Bye for now, I have to go down stairs to take the bread out of the machine 

Take care
John.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> I think whats on my mind is my head playing tricks on me those nasty thoughts are back on the edges of my mind the old ways of coping are there and whispering to me. Have an appointment with my rock of a gp this afternoon will see if he can suggest something. Lack of sleep is one of my trigger points even mentioned in my crisis plan. I guess im scared of things going t*ts up again and ending up in hospital again. So tired i have homestart coming round later that will get me out of the house to do some shopping at least. PLEASE just let me hang on for the meet and the respite i have that week as well
> Hope everyone is ok
> gail



Oh Gail, if our positive vibes we are all sending you could only make you well you would be brimming over with joy and confidence! A technique I learned when getting those thoughts is just to (mentally) tell them to *F* off and immediately try to replace the thoughts with something nice. How about imagining what each of us will be like on the meet, and then you will find out whether you were close or completely wrong! You are such a bright, intelligent and brave person with a wonderful sense of humour - and in case you should doubt it, I mean EVERY word of that! 

Take care, my friend, and have a lovely day!


----------



## LisaLQ

*hugs to everyone who needs them, steals a slice of John's bread on the way out of the door for her retinopathy screening, dunks it in the bartender's strongest cocktail as she whizzes past*


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> *hugs to everyone who needs them, steals a slice of John's bread on the way out of the door for her retinopathy screening, dunks it in the bartender's strongest cocktail as she whizzes past*



Hope the scan goes well Lisa!  Think I'll have some of that bread too! Thanks John!


----------



## Steff

Good luck Lisa hun x
m m  John im drooling love the smell of bread baking.


----------



## LisaLQ

No drops!  No change that they could see at first glance, results back in a week xx

On a side note, had my first paying client at college last night.  I cocked up a few times, mostly with my stance, and I'm paying for it today (my back's stiff/sore).  I cant be the only massage therapist that needs a massage herself, can I?


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> No drops!  No change that they could see at first glance, results back in a week xx
> 
> On a side note, had my first paying client at college last night.  I cocked up a few times, mostly with my stance, and I'm paying for it today (my back's stiff/sore).  I cant be the only massage therapist that needs a massage herself, can I?



good luck with the results hun xx


----------



## gail1

Saw my gp this afternoon and hes upped my Termazepam to 30mg a night so fingers crossed I should sleep tonight. Hes only given me enought to last me until Friday when I see him again. I will kill if I dont get any sleep tonight
Hope everyone is ok
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Saw my gp this afternoon and hes upped my Termazepam to 30mg a night so fingers crossed I should sleep tonight. Hes only given me enought to last me until Friday when I see him again. I will kill if I dont get any sleep tonight
> Hope everyone is ok
> gail



Try not to build up too much stress about sleeping Gail, I hope you have a very restful night


----------



## Steff

Hi Gail i do hope you manage to get a sound sleep tonight hun xx

theres nothing worse then sleep deprivation, im on sleeping pills as you know and they seem to be working but it can really really mess up your sysyem, i am praying things get better for you hun xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi everyone.

Karaoke was a farce last night. Notes too high on Scissor sisters song...

Gail, I found reading a boring book gets me off to sleep. Or listening to Radio 4.

I want some of that bread please!

Lisa, I've got my appointment in November so fingers crossed. I might borrow my friend's guide dog to get me home afterwards!!

Now off to the Post Office to get some forms.

Have fun.


----------



## gail1

Well I have done well today my home support worker took me food shopping this morning I spent a fortune all good healthy stuff my fridge and cupboards are now groaning under the weight of everything and my biggest treat was a 500gm jar of MARMITE I love the stuff yum yum  plus I got a jar of pickled onions yummy. Then I managed to go down the city and get the night lights and I treated myself to matching shampoo, conditioner and deep heat treatment all from the Aussie range and all for colored  hair , well Superdrug had them on special offer. So now I have to color my hair 
I now feel very very tired its been a very busy day for me 
gail


----------



## Northerner

Sounds great Gail! Glad you had a good day - I hope it will help you sleep!


----------



## Steff

Brilliant gail onwards and upwards hun be strong xxx


----------



## twinnie

can i have a hot lemsip as my hubby has given me his cold 
hows everyone doing


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> can i have a hot lemsip as my hubby has given me his cold
> hows everyone doing



Naughty hubby! One lemsip coming up! 

I've just been watching Masterchef and realised I was trying to carb count the meals!


----------



## bev

Sleep well Gail.Bev x


----------



## Steff

grrr nawty hub mine has flu at the minute he best now give me his lol xx


----------



## twinnie

feeling very sorry for myself  hes says he going to sleep with one eye open tonite as i have said several times today that i am going to make him suffer lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> feeling very sorry for myself  hes says he going to sleep with one eye open tonite as i have said several times today that i am going to make him suffer lol



lol you go girl xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I have pizza fail...15.6 right now and feeling naff. yaaaay


----------



## LisaLQ

Tut tut pizza's bad, mmkay?

Good luck with your test Tez - hope it goes ok xx

Hope you sleep well Gail (I love marmite too - really good with boiled eggs on wholegrain toast yum yum)...

Ps.  Thanks for the hint about the Aussie stuff, hope it's still on offer on Thursday when I get paid!


----------



## LisaLQ

PPs.  Get well soon Twinnie xx


----------



## am64

evening folks ...nice to catch up having a read of the threads ...
gail re lack of sleep and naughty voices ...as Northe said i find the best way to deal with it is to tell them to ***GO AWAY ****..
before i started my job i was terrified as to how i will cope but guess what? its great ...what a lot of stress and energy i felt for no reason ..
now i have the same situation going away with my Mum to the other side of the world which could be a very emotional stressful trip ...all be it in paradise ...so every time i think a worry about it i am telling it to ***go Away*** and am determined to not let it ruin my trip xxx think of the times when you have coped and how actually easy it can be if you let it be xxx big hugs xxx ps ive been using the aussie range aswell smells great !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

it's not bad if you carb count it right and get the insulin right.

I'm going to work on my novel *is in a huff*


----------



## bex123

evening all *grumble grumble* feel sick......on antibiotics for ear infection....dont think they mix very well with my bp pills...honestly im practically rattling at the moment hmpfff...bs 5.7 tho..shame i cant blame feeling yak on the D


----------



## am64

bex123 said:


> evening all *grumble grumble* feel sick......on antibiotics for ear infection....dont think they mix very well with my bp pills...honestly im practically rattling at the moment hmpfff...bs 5.7 tho..shame i cant blame feeling yak on the D



like your new piccie bex ..bet its looking lovely down there .. when ever i have an Ear infection and on anti bios they just make me feel C***P hugs xxx
Sam got some Pback books in today... the Boleyn.... ones ...though of you x


----------



## bex123

hiya , yeah its very autumny now , need one really windy day and the trees will be bare...but it looks beautiful at the moment with all the red and orange...had to giggle at a man using a leaf blower earlier lol think he was fighting a loosing battle
dont normally have probs with anti bios but this time they have really upset my tummy


----------



## Steff

gws bex hun big hugs xxxx


----------



## bex123

thanks steffie x


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> thanks steffie x



welcome hun, hows the kids xx


----------



## bex123

lol driving me loopy , but thier ok..thank god thier back to school! im off to bed now...try and sleep this infection off  night steffie..night all

lol its like the waltons lmao


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> lol driving me loopy , but thier ok..thank god thier back to school! im off to bed now...try and sleep this infection off  night steffie..night all
> 
> lol its like the waltons lmao



lol they were born to drive us round the bend hun xx

sweet dreams hun catch you soon 

nights


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx

gail hope you managed to get a good sleep hun xx


----------



## ukjohn

Morning Steff.

Morning everyone..


For those that had a bad day yesterday, I hope you have a bright fullfilling day today.  For those that had a good day yesterday, keep up the good work and have an even better one today.

John


----------



## gail1

ukjohn said:


> Morning Steff.
> 
> Morning everyone..
> 
> 
> For those that had a bad day yesterday, I hope you have a bright fullfilling day today.  For those that had a good day yesterday, keep up the good work and have an even better one today.
> 
> John


UK john thats really nice of you, hope you have a good day as well
Take care all
xxxxxxx
gail


----------



## Steff

morning john and gail xx


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> morning john and gail xx



Morning Steffie how are you feeling today hun. How you getting on with the meds ru still getting that metallic taste or has it gone
Every body take care
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Morning Steffie how are you feeling today hun. How you getting on with the meds ru still getting that metallic taste or has it gone
> Every body take care
> gail



hya hun im feeling ok, yes the taste has gone now i missed my follow up appointment last tuesday through illness so i must rebook at some point to see Gp x


----------



## gail1

Steffie glad to hear that you are feeling ok hun. Make sure you do make that follow up apppoinment asap or Aunty gail will be around to slap your backside lol


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Steffie glad to hear that you are feeling ok hun. Make sure you do make that follow up apppoinment asap or Aunty gail will be around to slap your backside lol



Well as long as you dont have traces of tomato sauce on those hands then thats ok lolol x


----------



## Steff

Evening all bloody fireworks being going off since about 4 grr dog been weeing all over the place,,nevermind a nice tea of lamb burgers and cous cous awaits me xx


----------



## Steff

nah not now arsenal were winning but shaktar drew level


*ears pricked at mention of speedos*


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> "Do not mention such trivial gaming pursuits! I'm talking of the 64x64 square board game between myself and am64!"
> 
> Mind you, having said that, is it on the box (I'm not talking Sky by the way!)?



chelsea are on itv, oh i knew wat game u meant


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Oh, I'll go and have a butchers at that then.
> 
> Andy



Grr coming in with speedos getting me excited then leaving for footy, typical!!


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'd have thought that the braid extensions where right up your street too?
> 
> Right! I'm really off now (in more ways than one)!



buh bye x


----------



## Steff

Nights all sleep well xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Morning Steffie,
> 
> A nice sunny day here at the moment. It's probably just waiting for me to start my walk after lunch and then the clouds'll come!



Yeah same here sun has got his hat on hip hip hip horray!!!


----------



## bex123

its quiet in here tonight!....never mind i shall sit in the hammock and sing to myself with my smuggled bottle of rum...... purple one in the quality street here!!... feeling a bit paranoid and wobbly today...


----------



## bex123

wow arnt i the conversation starter!!..........talking to myself ladeladeladeladeladela  blahh blaaa blaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lucy123

Hi Bex - thought you were snoozing after all that rum!
Can't stay around I am afraid - got some beauty sleep to catch up on - it could take a while!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

not feeling ace myself, feet playing up epically atm...cheers BGs, you're so awesome for that :/

gonna join you with the rum bex :/


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ok

catch you later

bye


----------



## Steff

well looks like my loving other half has passed his flu onto me throat is killing nose wont stop running grrrr.

Off to bed with hot water bottle 

Nights all xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm fuming. Yet again my old employment agency proove themselves to be utterly incompetant! I was promised 7 days worth of holiday pay on my last pay with them, said last pay is today.

Do I see the 7 days worth of holiday on top of normal pay?

Do I hell. Safe to say an email has been sent to both payroll lady and the branch manager, and I want a same day payment of it in my account! If I don't hear from them this morning, I'll be phoning them on the way home.

And its not the first time they've done this to me either. Because of their incompetance, I'm ?300 down on what I should be this week


----------



## LisaLQ

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' struts proudly and unnecessarily confidently onto the beach in his speedos with braid extensions.
> 
> "Good evening everyone. Enjoying the game?"



_*wolf whistles*_

Dont know about you lot, but I had a cruddy sleep, had a take out for tea, spent the night drinking and peeing (and ducking one of the rescue hamsters water bottles wot he threw at me at 5am).

Good thing about being a dole dosser is being able to go back to bed when I dont have college.  Night all!

_*rolls into a hammock, pulls her straw hat over her face, and snores*_


----------



## gail1

Bad night very bad. I feel so tired but am forcing myself to go down city, there is something out there with my name on it lol


----------



## ukjohn

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm fuming. Yet again my old employment agency proove themselves to be utterly incompetant! I was promised 7 days worth of holiday pay on my last pay with them, said last pay is today.
> 
> Do I see the 7 days worth of holiday on top of normal pay?
> 
> Do I hell. Safe to say an email has been sent to both payroll lady and the branch manager, and I want a same day payment of it in my account! If I don't hear from them this morning, I'll be phoning them on the way home.
> 
> And its not the first time they've done this to me either. Because of their incompetance, I'm ?300 down on what I should be this week




What do they think they are playing at, holding back your holiday pay..

Go get em Sam...that money will come in handy for some more tops 

Take care 
John


----------



## lucy123

A bright and cheery good morning to you John. Are you doing anything nice today?


----------



## ukjohn

gail1 said:


> Bad night very bad. I feel so tired but am forcing myself to go down city, there is something out there with my name on it lol




Good morning Gail

Enjoy your trip to the city, cheer yourself up with a treat, if its out there and you like it then get it, I hope it goes well with the new hair colour.

Take care
John.


----------



## Steff

Eww what a night feeling so rough, got doctors at 11, throat hurts head hurts and nose is like a tap, but worst thing is green spots in my vision all morning grr x


----------



## ukjohn

lucy123 said:


> A bright and cheery good morning to you John. Are you doing anything nice today?




Good morning Lucy.

Not doing anything special today, its raining here in Bristol, I might pop up the shops later, I fancy a nice bit of cod loin for my tea.

Hope you have a nice day..

John


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie said:


> Eww what a night feeling so rough, got doctors at 11, throat hurts head hurts and nose is like a tap, but worst thing is green spots in my vision all morning grr x



Morning steff..

Sorry your feeling rough, hope things improve during the day.

Don't worry about the green spots, The Government wants us to think green 

John runs out before something fly's through the air in his direction..


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Morning steff..
> 
> Sorry your feeling rough, hope things improve during the day.
> 
> Don't worry about the green spots, The Government wants us to think green
> 
> John runs out before something fly's through the air in his direction..



lol your ok john im not a grumpy pacient today LOL x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

I hope you get your money Sam.

Retail therapy is a good idea Andy.

I might go out window shopping later...


----------



## gail1

Im back from the city it didt go well was in shop and just stood there didt know what i went in there for where i was going etc all i could think of was wot am i doing here wot do i want had to get into a black cab and come straight home as soon as i got indoors i burst into tears wots wrong with me. Didt get any of the things i wanted to get. Im tired of being like this I just wanna be normal thats all i ask


----------



## gail1

Thanks i do a lot of the time make a list but today I was just going to have a look round the shops thats all. If Im like this when I go down the city wot the hell am I going to be like at the forums birthday meet when I have to travel to London then get a Black cab to the pub. There is no way I can do the underground thats why getting a cab to pub. I will admit that Im sh*t scared about this already BUT Im determined to do it cant wait to see/meet everyone my online family so to speak
Take care everyone
gail


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ukjohn said:


> What do they think they are playing at, holding back your holiday pay..
> 
> Go get em Sam...that money will come in handy for some more tops
> 
> Take care
> John



Thanks John - I likes shopping 

Apparently its due to legal issues, because i worked that week they couldn't put holiday on top of it. So its on the system to be paid next friday. It had better be there. Turns out I was due 8.5 days as opposed to 7 so even better for me. lol


----------



## lucy123

Hi Gail,

Sorry you are having a hard time. I know the trip seems like a nightmare but the effort will be worth it to meet up with all the people you have supported and who have supported you,. Once you get there you will be in good company and I am sure together you will all have a great day.
Would it be worth writitng the address down where you are to meet, and if necessary just hand it to the taxi driver - let him have the stress of getting you there in style then. If you go past the palace remember to wave!


----------



## gail1

Hi lucy i know it will be worth it im determined to do it I like your idea of writing the address down and handing it to the driver Im gonna do that thank you for a simple but brilliant idea
xxxxxxxxxxxx
gail


----------



## lucy123

Thats the spirit Gail.


----------



## LisaLQ

Ug, having the same old nonsense off my sister again.  She came ranting to me in messenger (funny how it's never to my face) about how her daughter isnt allowed to go to the bonfire with my hubby and daughters, because he allegedly asked her not to tell me they were stopping off at the pub.  Now I knew they were all along, so this is a downright lie, but she has accused him and my kids of lying and called me from a pig to a dog, saying I just cant admit it to myself.  It's all rubbish, she's a horrible person to live with, and I dont even believe her daughter said this to her - I think she's looking for an excuse for her not to go as I cant pay for her to come (again) as she already owes me money.

I know that it's just a misunderstanding or little white lie to get out of paying - but now because I'd said it's not true - she's threatened to tell him that I talked to her about leaving him - which is really low, and would be very upsetting if he didnt already know this!

Yep, we have marriage problems - tell us something we dont know, yep there are days when I go round to hers crying, but it's nothing I've not said to him first.

Thing is, she does this a lot, and she'll say the most horrible things to me, then expect me to apologise.  And in the past I always have.  But it's one thing telling a lie, but calling my family liars and making them cry about it is a new low even for her.


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear this Lisa. I wish everyone could have a sister like mine, she's an angel  Mind you, she was rotten to me when I was a young teen!


----------



## Steff

Sisters hun there best of friends and worst of enemies, i remember as youngsters me and my sister fought like cat and dog, caused our mum no end of trouble, but now we get on so well reason for this she is in northenr ireland im in the UK lol just how we like it haha.
It does sound very cruel your sister throwing things back in your face that you have said to her in bad times..she would be feeling the print of my fist if my sis had called my kids/family liers x

pull up a hammock and help me with this vodka hun


----------



## LisaLQ

Would love some of that vodka please - I dont normally drink but I think tonight necessitates it lol.

I could understand the drama if we were teens, but I'm 33 years old, trying to start my new career and working my arse off, I dont need this right now.

It has backfired on her though as this time she doesn't have a hold over me, my family and close friends know what's going on here and know that we're dealing with it in our own way, and if she wants to tell the world Mick's an alcholic and I want to leave him - let her, because it's nothing they dont already know lol.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Would love some of that vodka please - I dont normally drink but I think tonight necessitates it lol.
> 
> I could understand the drama if we were teens, but I'm 33 years old, trying to start my new career and working my arse off, I dont need this right now.
> 
> It has backfired on her though as this time she doesn't have a hold over me, my family and close friends know what's going on here and know that we're dealing with it in our own way, and if she wants to tell the world Mick's an alcholic and I want to leave him - let her, because it's nothing they dont already know lol.



Thats good to hear that your family and close mates know her tricks hun, the worse thing is when people dont believe or even want to know whats going on and you feel alone, she will rue the day as somewhere sometime she will be alone and need her family but she will have driven you all away x


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please hows everyone doing?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all large coffee please hows everyone doing?



got the flu off my lovely o/h


----------



## ukjohn

LisaLQ said:


> Would love some of that vodka please - I dont normally drink but I think tonight necessitates it lol.
> 
> I could understand the drama if we were teens, but I'm 33 years old, trying to start my new career and working my arse off, I dont need this right now.
> 
> It has backfired on her though as this time she doesn't have a hold over me, my family and close friends know what's going on here and know that we're dealing with it in our own way, and if she wants to tell the world Mick's an alcholic and I want to leave him - let her, because it's nothing they dont already know lol.



Lisa. That sort of thing is the lowest of the low from your sister, what business is it of hers to let the world know about your marriage problems, there are many people in the same situation. I would try not to give her to much information in future and tell her not to involve the kids in her pettyness
Only you can sort out your problems and not anyone else. I send you my best wishes in your quest to resolve your situation, and hope that it works out for whichever result you hope and aim for.

John


----------



## ukjohn

Hi Twinniw, hows you, not working tonight?

Steff poor you. time for a hot toddy..

My Gran always said, have a tot of whiskey or Brandy with a teaspoon of sugar...being diabetic leave the sugar out and have an extra tot of rum added, in fact make them doubles, by the end of the night you will forget about the flu
John


----------



## gail1

stuggerling a bit tonight im tired have taken my night time meds yet still wide awake nevermind maybe i will sleep latertake care all
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> stuggerling a bit tonight im tired have taken my night time meds yet still wide awake nevermind maybe i will sleep latertake care all
> gail



Hope you manage to get some shut eye sweety, nights xx


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> stuggerling a bit tonight im tired have taken my night time meds yet still wide awake nevermind maybe i will sleep latertake care all
> gail



Sleep well little chicken, I hope you get some lovely rest and have sweet dreams


----------



## gail1

thanks guys im bouching off the cieling a bit hope im not heading for a bout of mania 
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> thanks guys im bouching off the cieling a bit hope im not heading for a bout of mania
> gail



Try to use that energy positively Gail!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I've just hit the 10,000 word mark on my novel

*falls down exhausted*


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I've just hit the 10,000 word mark on my novel
> 
> *falls down exhausted*



Blimey! Well done!


----------



## Steff

Well done Sam it will all be worth it when its finished hun x


----------



## Steff

Right i'm going to attempt to go to bed,last dose of medicine down the cake hole says non drowsy on it dam thats a shame lol

Night all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

bbc 3 ...........


----------



## rossi_mac

chin chin ...


----------



## gail1

I hate those nights when I get to sleep for a couple of hours then wake up gggrrrrr. Went to bed at 1130pm and have been awake since 2am, guess whos going to be a well grumpy mare lol. Still I have given into temptation and had a nice yummy banana. 
Sleep fairy where are you please come round and scatter your dust over me failing that a 10lb hammer will do
Take care all
gail


----------



## gail1

WAKE UP WAKE UP everyone if im awake you can be as well didt get back to sleep lol Its nearly 7am gonna be a great day


----------



## lucy123

Morning Gail - crikey you woke me!
Hope you have a nice day today - are you planning anything?

I am in the semi finals of our club tennis champs - match starts at ten, so will be on court warming up shortly!

Then need to do a little bout in the gym to get my legs going a bit, then all action. I hope we win as woud be lovely to be in the finals, but don't expect to. However going in confidently...we are the champions my friend..and we'll keep on fighting til the end....keep singing this to myself - who knows it might help.

Have a good day Gail. You must be shattered.


----------



## lucy123

Hey there is only me and Gail on the Island - well the whole forum it appears, and I think Gail has dozed off again!!! Shhh mustn't wake her!

Now what mischief can I get up to whilst you all sleep!!!


----------



## Steff

good morning all 

hope everyones k

good luck today lucy


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

Steff... I hope you are feeling a little better this morning.

Gail, Try to catch up on some sleep with snoozes during the day

Lucy123..I hope you show your stamina and class by getting through to the final in the tennis.

Everyone enjoy the day ahead..

John


----------



## Steff

thank you John i had a better sleep x


----------



## gail1

thank you john not feeling tired at all will snooze later in day
take care everyone
Retreats to hammock and snores so loud it keeps the rest of island awake
This mornings blood sugar 14.7, just as I up the case to go back to Lantus it looks like the Insatard may be working


----------



## Emmal31

Hi steff,

Just tried to send you a pm I hope you're okay x


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Hi steff,
> 
> Just tried to send you a pm I hope you're okay x



Just sent you a pm sweet xX.


----------



## Steff

Hey all settled in with james bond on the box and a can of tango with some jacobs crackers with edam i know how to live xx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Saturday, 6th November will go down as a major day in history because Andy HB went into town, opened his wallet (moths flew out) and .....
> 
> BOUGHT SOME TROUSERS AND SHIRTS!!
> 
> Andy



Blimey Andy next you will be telling me you actually are going to wear them hahaha


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> I'm wearing them now, as it happens!
> 
> I couldn't wait. I wanted to get out of the other trousers which had become my only usable pair because I'd got rid of my oversized wardrobe collection!
> 
> Andy


I bet you good in them Andy enjoy it, its great that new clothes feeling is
gail


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just made an idiot out of myself with the passport help line - I was all like I DUNNO WHAT TO DO CUZ ITS AN OLD PASSPORT THAT GOT LOST.

They now think I'm stupid

I'm still struggling, however, I shall ask my question in a new thread 

11.5 thousand words


----------



## lucy123

Fantastic Andy - what colour are the shirts. 
Do you feel like you need a night out now? I normally do!


----------



## lucy123

Steffie,
I could go for the crackers and cheese - but not the tango!
Just got my kettle on for a cup of coffee then we are out to a party.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'm wearing them now, as it happens!
> 
> I couldn't wait. I wanted to get out of the other trousers which had become my only usable pair because I'd got rid of my oversized wardrobe collection!
> 
> Andy



dam your wearing more then i imagine ha


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Steffie,
> I could go for the crackers and cheese - but not the tango!
> Just got my kettle on for a cup of coffee then we are out to a party.



Im stepping into the unknown and putting the water on the back burner lol.


----------



## lucy123

so you are sitting all dressed up for a night in - thats lovely.
Don't get your dinner down your shirt....tuck a tea towel in the top of your shirt before you eat!!!!


----------



## Flutterby

You can't do the painting in new clothes!!  My hubby had to buy new trousers for his new job - nearly killed him!  He doesn't believe in buying clothes!


----------



## Steff

wooo drinks for flutterby i think this is your first visit to the island xx


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all i cant take any more of the sound of me sniffing lol , ears have popped as well so cant hear the t.v 

sleep well all xxxx


----------



## Northerner

Sleep well Steffie, hope you are feeling better by the morning!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

14337 words

*exhausted*

that's 4019 words today. My brain hurts


----------



## margie

You're doing really well Sam - is there a chance that your novel will get published ?

Hope everyone is well this morning.


----------



## ukjohn

Aaaaah the British weather, we only need a bit of snow and we will have all four seasons in one here, theres sunshine, showers and its breezy.

But the sunshine brought to my life this morning came from my parrots greeting with the words "Hello baby, give Rosie a kiss "   I'm no different to any other man, I'm a sucker for a female request like that. 

Good morning everyone, Have a peacefull Sunday.

John.


----------



## Steff

morning all xx

nice sunny start to mthe day x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

margie said:


> You're doing really well Sam - is there a chance that your novel will get published ?
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning.



I would love it if it got published, but alas there would be a lot of editing and re-writing before I could even think of getting it published.

I am totally in love with this story though so I want to do something with it. 

The thing with NaNo is that this is just the basic rough first draft. Would you believe that publishers get inundated with nano "novels" after the end of November, unedited and just basically rubbish LOL.

I think when November is over, and this draft is out of the way - I think I will edit and re-write and then possibly look at publication. I would love to have some of my work published


----------



## LisaLQ

Hey guys, hope you're all well?

Andy - how's that lighter wallet feeling? 

No change here other than it's been a nice quiet weekend - I should fall out with my family more often 

Been playing Fable 3 instead of doing my revision though, college tomorrow, best start now....

Love to all - hope you're all well....pina colada for me please (brain food)...


----------



## Steff

hey lisa lol @ family

yes all well here been doing some online shopping for xmas stuff, spent 250 on one thing for son so thats his main pressie lol xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I have writers block....


----------



## Steff

howay the lads!!

1 up against arsenal not a common occurance so for now i am basquing in glory haha


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Mmmmm! Steffie in a basque!
> 
> p.s. I'll get my coat!



rofl Andy told you those kind of conversations are only meant for PM.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I hope the toons keep their 1-0 advantage!



LOL

yes Im not holding out much hope watching them at the minute...


----------



## Steff

so ZzZzZzZZZ no mischief i can cause yet its to early


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

D: 

that's me right now. Having a massive downer about the whole blumming D. I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT. We've had so many tears today. 

I brought myself a new book to cheer myself up. Ended up wanting to buy the whole blumming history section. Got myself "The English Civil War: A People's History" - should be good. But have to finish my book on Anne Boleyn first.


----------



## Steff

happy days won 1-0 Andy xx


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' stomps into the beach bar and angrily demands a beer!
> 
> Things are not going well in his campaign.



chucks a beer in the direction of EL Presidente


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*wanders away back to her novel*

bye


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Permit me to do a little jig around the room!
> 
> It sounds like it was a little touch and go though (makes the result all the sweeter in the end though!).



your permitted


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' picks up a bar towel and wipes his face.
> 
> He bursts into tears!



hands a hankie to El Presidente


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' mutters his thanks and half-inches the hanky (he likes flowery things)



Just for you


----------



## Steff

Awww that is sooo sweet Gail that piccy 

i just had to join in ahahha


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> He pulls out his pistol and shoots the bear (he hates furry things)!



ROFL


----------



## gail1

El Presidente just for you lol


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' reaches for his colt45, but thinks better of it.
> 
> He blows you a virtual kiss instead.



Gail catches virtual kiss and goes a deep cherry red lol


----------



## Steff

cant believe the house is falling apart a panel fell down on the floor and made us all jump out of our skins how weird


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' stomps into the beach bar and angrily demands a beer!
> 
> Things are not going well in his campaign.



ahhhhh what a shame


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone ? large coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone ? large coffee please



hi hun hows things?
large coffee coming up, lemsip for me x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> hi hun hows things?
> large coffee coming up, lemsip for me x



fine getting over the cold 
i see that you have come down with something {{{hugs}}}
thanks for the coffee one lemsip coming up


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> fine getting over the cold
> i see that you have come down with something {{{hugs}}}
> thanks for the coffee one lemsip coming up



yeah bloody flu, other half had it a week really suffering he has been having nose bleeds all day 

xx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> yeah bloody flu, other half had it a week really suffering he has been having nose bleeds all day
> 
> xx


awwww did you catch it from the o/h ? my hubby seems to really suffer if he catchs any thing wonder ifs its a man thing?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> awwww did you catch it from the o/h ? my hubby seems to really suffer if he catchs any thing wonder ifs its a man thing?



yeah got it off him lol, had it 3 days but im milking it, deffo think they aggegrate hun but were used to it by now surely lol x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> yeah got it off him lol, had it 3 days but im milking it, deffo think they aggegrate hun but were used to it by now surely lol x



lol true sorry about the time it took me to reply my computer went a bit haywire


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol true sorry about the time it took me to reply my computer went a bit haywire



your ok hun im off to eat my tea now

catch u soon xxx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> your ok hun im off to eat my tea now
> 
> catch u soon xxx



no bother enjoy


----------



## Steff

Nights all xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all yuk outside today gale force wind and rain is lashing down x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Bleh!
> 
> I hope there's a break in the weather for my walk at lunchtime otherwise it's going to be a soggy Andy on the way back!!



yeah same here I got a trip into town planned and then a session in my garage, i dont want my flu to get any worse


----------



## ukjohn

Andy HB said:


> Bleh!
> 
> I hope there's a break in the weather for my walk at lunchtime otherwise it's going to be a soggy Andy on the way back!!




Andy, Rain is a good excuse for extending the liquid lunch break, must keep dry


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie said:


> yeah same here I got a trip into town planned and then a session in my garage, i dont want my flu to get any worse




Steff...I was going to send you a tenner to get yourself some flowers in town, but this tropical island is useless, I've searched every sand bank for a cash machine, there isn't one 


Morning everyone

John


----------



## Steff

awwwwww got myself sum this morn john ha


----------



## Steff

oOoOOH my little fijngers are tired out theres been a few newbies on today, my welcoming party face is slipping haha x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Yes! I ran out of suitable greetings too.
> 
> Anyway, I'm now back from my walk and narry a drop of water hit my bonce! Lucky or wot?
> 
> Andy



lucky man not helped by the fact you had a deerstalker on and a pipe, but thats between you and me


----------



## gail1

El Presidente ???
snapped on his morning walk


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> El Presidente ???
> snapped on his morning walk



pmsl looking good there


----------



## gail1

El Presidente  is looking good . Wolf whistles her aproval he he
gail


----------



## Steff

Grrrrrr get home to find my other half having another coughing fit offer to help and get a mouthful, last time i bother him then!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

*Mr Blue Sky* by ELO is playing on the record player. Blue vinyl too. I got the idea after seeing a greatest hits CD and thought I have all the singles so I'm doing that instead.

I was going to take my sisters Boxer for another drag but it was raining. He hates rain.

Oh well. *Turn To Stone *is on next.


----------



## lucy123

Didn't they do a song about Horace too?


----------



## Steff

oooh i know im gunna get emotional now jacks duckworths last night on the street


----------



## am64

hi folks ......sorry im not around so much but busy busy ...rum punches on me!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## gail1

Morning hope every one has a good day. You all take care
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Morning hope every one has a good day. You all take care
> gail



Morning Gail how r u xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Hi guys.

I did the grown up thing and spoke to my sister, agreed to put it behind us, and pretend it didnt happen.  Hubby's not happy.

Cant please anyone at the mo lol.

Hope you're all well? Or as well as can be anyhoo.

Lisa
xxxx

Ps.  Pass the bowl of nuts please, I'm starving (think it's lunchtime)...


----------



## SacredHeart

ARRRRGH! I hate trying to book hotels online. I want 3 rooms at the Travelodge to go to a friend's wedding at the end of December. Can I just get a price, please? Noooooo.....If you turn around 16 times counter clockwise whilst hopping on a Wednesday, it will be this much plus a ?5 charge for blinking. But if you turn 22 times clockwise on a Thursday whilst wearing brown shoes, it will cost you ?10 for smiling.

*headdesk*


----------



## Steff

Lisa i dont blame you hun i find it hard when i fall out with a family member to not be so forgiven so dont feel to bad, I can also see it from your hubbys point of view though lol x


----------



## Steff

Evening all very quiet, sat watching gordon ramsey on 4, making me very hungry lol, dont think my salmon salad cut it this afternoon hehe x


----------



## katie

Hiya steff.

I really want to watch lip service, but there's too much sex in it and my dad is still up - urgh haha!

Already sat through 'The Girl Who Played With Fire' with him and that's enough for one year.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Oh god I think I have a book buying fetish


----------



## katie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Oh god I think I have a book buying fetish



I had that issue when I got back from Oz! Ran out of money, but luckily my friend keeps passing books on to me 

Yay my dad has gone to bed.  Wow, I feel about 13 all over again.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> I had that issue when I got back from Oz! Ran out of money, but luckily my friend keeps passing books on to me



I do that with my mum...but i seem to have most of her books on my bookshelf LOL! I'm so glad I get paid on friday...

except this one was a penny on amazon. YAY FOR CHEAP AMAZON BOOKS!


----------



## lucy123

Morning all, sorry not on much - nightmare hours at work this week, done 32 hours already in 2 days!! Haven't seen any daylight - but should all be done by weekend then back to normal - I am shattered already and have the signs of a cold and a very sore nose!  All together now aaah!


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone,felt abit embarrest when i got up this morning i vaguely remember being awoken my other half and being told i had just smacked him in the mouth, oops i plead the fifth.xx


----------



## LisaLQ

LOL Steffie, I _*cough*_ sleep-hit my hubby sometimes, often when he's snoring _*looks innocent*_


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> LOL Steffie, I _*cough*_ sleep-hit my hubby sometimes, often when he's snoring _*looks innocent*_



he was not happy when he got up lol, said he will get his revenge


----------



## shiv

Declined from Southampton Uni. Not really a surprise being as it's like, #3 in the country for nursing (and really high up in the ranks as a uni overall) but it's still a blow. Come on Brighton Uni, pull through for me!!


----------



## gail1

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Oh god I think I have a book buying fetish



i to have a book buying fetish have over 2,000 books I have books in the living room, books in the spare room, books in my bedroom, books in the bathroom and books in the kitchen. If ever I have a fire here its going to burn well lol
gail


----------



## gail1

shiv said:


> Declined from Southampton Uni. Not really a surprise being as it's like, #3 in the country for nursing (and really high up in the ranks as a uni overall) but it's still a blow. Come on Brighton Uni, pull through for me!!



Good luck with Brighton uni , I know from experience what this wait is like. Keep us posted
Gail


----------



## tracey w

LisaLQ said:


> LOL Steffie, I _*cough*_ sleep-hit my hubby sometimes, often when he's snoring _*looks innocent*_



I do that too


----------



## Steff

pmsl

Well ive managed to get him to have a bath, he is really poorly but cmon no excuse for bad hygeine x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> Declined from Southampton Uni. Not really a surprise being as it's like, #3 in the country for nursing (and really high up in the ranks as a uni overall) but it's still a blow. Come on Brighton Uni, pull through for me!!



 I WANT YOU TO COME TO SOTON

*gets her butt kicking boots on*

in other news...THANK YOU  i shall text you later missy


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

gail1 said:


> i to have a book buying fetish have over 2,000 books I have books in the living room, books in the spare room, books in my bedroom, books in the bathroom and books in the kitchen. If ever I have a fire here its going to burn well lol
> gail



 blimey gail! thats lots of books. i dont have that many here asi couldn't transport them, most are still at my mums! But my bookcase is so close to breaking point.

Right, nano novel time! *gets writing*

Elizabeth has just been born, Henry is dissapointed, here starts Anne's downfall!!!!! Also, i might have Henry have my main character as a mistress before she gets locked in the tower


----------



## gail1

feeling tired and a bit sick Am going to watch some tv and then go to bed. Good night all sweet dreams
take care
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> feeling tired and a bit sick Am going to watch some tv and then go to bed. Good night all sweet dreams
> take care
> gail



Hope you get a good sleep hun xxx

nights


----------



## am64

hello .........91 degrees in tobago today ....and I'll be there in a week ! hope i can cope with the heat and the food and my bs and lots of things im worrying a bit about ...but am determined not to think about or get worried about it all ...i wooried soooo much about going to work full time again ...what a watse of brain cells that was cos its all been sooo cool...todayfor example i was given two louis vutton bags ..and after a bit of research am pretty certain they are real ..they are in new condition ... how to sell for a fair price ...so stressful especially as i think they are so ugly


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well, damp miserable morning today xx


----------



## bex123

morning steffie , its blowing a gale here and tipping it down , i hope it calms down before i have to go out in it lol


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> morning steffie , its blowing a gale here and tipping it down , i hope it calms down before i have to go out in it lol



lol me to but doubtful im out in it in 20 minutes x


----------



## gail1

Morning all its pis*ing down here. Hope you are all well and have a good day. I had a good nights sleep at long last. 
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Morning all its pis*ing down here. Hope you are all well and have a good day. I had a good nights sleep at long last.
> gail



Morning Gail thats great to hear hun, same here son is not to keen on going to school in it lol.x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh its absolutely persisting it down. I'l gonna end up getting very wet on the way to work...again :/ better take spare shoes and spare socks with me I guess


----------



## Steff

evening all

just had a spending spree online, ?20 on lush stuff oops well has been june since i last bought from them x


----------



## lucy123

Sounds like a good pamper session is coming up Steffie. What a nice treat for yourself.


----------



## gail1

I love lush stuff its been a while since i had a good spurge on them mmmm i feel a treat coming on
gail


----------



## Steff

well there terrible wish they would'nt do it but they put there xmas range on and i fell in love with it all, but of course buying all of it would of meant spending over ?50 lol x


----------



## lucy123

what stuff did you buy Steffie and what do you recommend. Could be an idea for xmas gifts and a little pamper myself.


----------



## Steff

have a look at the sight i bought a dragons egg (bath ballistic), 2 snow globes (soap),snowcake soap, angels delight(soap) and cosmetic warrior which is a fresh face mask


id recommend looking at the bubble bars under the bath secion ive used all of them at one time or another the best was ma bar.


----------



## am64

well i went a little shopping today and brought the rocket dog boots I've hd my eye on even tho i was going to wait till Dec ...?20 off so cost ?45 ..my last pair I brought 2 year ago are still cool but well worn ..my new ones are YUMMY XX 
http://www.rocketdog.co.uk/products-SUGAR-DADDY_SUGARDADDYSD.htm

they are so wide fitting for my duck like feet i can wiggle my toes !! the thick rubber soles stops the cold coming up oooo they are sooo lovely


----------



## lucy123

I like them Am. Look very comfy and warm.


----------



## lucy123

Can I have something special to cheer me up please?


----------



## Sugarbum

shiv said:


> Declined from Southampton Uni. Not really a surprise being as it's like, #3 in the country for nursing (and really high up in the ranks as a uni overall) but it's still a blow. Come on Brighton Uni, pull through for me!!



Hey, good luck with that! I have a couple of friends who trained down there and loved it.

Just out of curiosity Shiv, who is top these days?

Dont give up hope- in my opinion its the quality you get on the placements and the experience you get, not who sends you to sleep in the classroom


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Can I have something special to cheer me up please?



Sausage, mash, peas and carrots with onion gravy coming right up! Well, that's what I'd choose!


----------



## Steff

Lucy have a sip of this champagne and leave a little in the bottom for me eh x


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> well i went a little shopping today and brought the rocket dog boots I've hd my eye on even tho i was going to wait till Dec ...?20 off so cost ?45 ..my last pair I brought 2 year ago are still cool but well worn ..my new ones are YUMMY XX
> http://www.rocketdog.co.uk/products-SUGAR-DADDY_SUGARDADDYSD.htm
> 
> they are so wide fitting for my duck like feet i can wiggle my toes !! the thick rubber soles stops the cold coming up oooo they are sooo lovely



I love these- I have had 2 pairs. Hate to tell you this my sweet, but they do the sugardaddys in TKMaxx a wee bit cheaper.

I love them- must get me another pair!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I cann't be a part of a forum where someone is so close minded, disgusting and offensive

I will not be compared to anyones daughter

nor will i told I am not an expert in something that I am working so hard towards

I cannot be a part of somewhere where someone says such horrible things as what this individuals has said to me. When they say I do not respect my elars when they have no idea who i am and what i am like as a person.

I will catch you later foum.

Thanks to all who have helped me in the past few weeks. But I cannot be here anymore.

Tell me, how many of you know what iys like to lose someone in war, what its like to lose someone who was just the age of 20. then try telling me i'm in the wrong. 

goodbye


----------



## Steff

sits down with a nice glass of cranberry juice and relaxes


----------



## lucy123

Sorry but Northerner put this one to bed Sam.
I don't think it would be correct for anyone to comment further now, so I shall give my respects in my own little way.

Northerner, I could just down that now - after saying didn't hypo in the gym today had a mega one after, and I felt so incredibly tired both before and couldn't keep eyes open - just had some Jamie O sausages!!!

Steffie - that will wash my sausages down lovely!! Thank you,


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> I love these- I have had 2 pairs. Hate to tell you this my sweet, but they do the sugardaddys in TKMaxx a wee bit cheaper.
> 
> I love them- must get me another pair!



yep maybe but i cant get to tkmax without 1/2hr drivingand sitting in traffic... then trying to park... then negociating the smelly lifts ...shopping centre etc etc i got them locally in a small leather shop


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tbf, i don't care if its correct or not - i was able to express my final statement and so had to put it somewhere. I shan't be posting here anymore thanks to the tears and upset that this person has caused me this evening.

Bye forum, I don't think I'll miss you very much. I'm a little bit fed up of the whole thing to be honest

I extend my heartfelt thanks to those who have helped me since being here (Ellie, Tracey, Adrienne etc) - some of you have me on facebook, so I can be found there.

But if as many of you think I am as childish and pathetic as this person thinks then guess what, i don't care. If anyone wants to keep in contact you know where to find me

*puffs away*


----------



## bev

Sugarbum said:


> I love these- I have had 2 pairs. Hate to tell you this my sweet, but they do the sugardaddys in TKMaxx a wee bit cheaper.
> 
> I love them- must get me another pair!



Ooh thats handy to know - I have been looking for some nice boots for myself and my daughters - do you know what they sell for at tkmaxx?Bev


----------



## am64

bev said:


> Ooh thats handy to know - I have been looking for some nice boots for myself and my daughters - do you know what they sell for at tkmaxx?Bev



they really are lovely ...39.99 in tkmax


----------



## lucy123

I might pay a visit to TK's at the weekend.
The weather is absolutely awful and cold this week - pulling your boots on Am will keep you lovely and warm.

On the subject of boots, can anyone recommend a heeled boot that is nice to wear with dresses for work? I need a wide fitting...

Andy/Alan - not thigh lengh please - just to the knee will do!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> I might pay a visit to TK's at the weekend.
> The weather is absolutely awful and cold this week - pulling your boots on Am will keep you lovely and warm.
> 
> On the subject of boots, can anyone recommend a heeled boot that is nice to wear with dresses for work? I need a wide fitting...
> 
> Andy/Alan - not thigh lengh please - just to the knee will do!



Have you looked on evans website they do an awful lot of wide fitting boots hun x


----------



## lucy123

Already have a pair of old faithful from there Steffie but need a bit more heel.


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> yep maybe but i cant get to tkmax without 1/2hr drivingand sitting in traffic... then trying to park... then negociating the smelly lifts ...shopping centre etc etc i got them locally in a small leather shop




Im lucky I have one nearish to me- however I very rarely go in! When I did it is straight to what I know I am looking for (boring flat black work shoes!) and then straight out.

If you like the shape of the boots Amanda, you would love their shoes too. Heavenly! I too, am blessed with duck-feet!

Also a good place is the shoes shop chain Bullfrog, there are 2 near me but I dont know how common they are out of London.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Already have a pair of old faithful from there Steffie but need a bit more heel.



hehe, i cant really suggest no where else im not a boot wearer im afriad, flat shoes for me.x


----------



## bev

Lucy, dont laugh - but have you tried clarks? I was looking in there the other day and they had some lovely leather ones in different width fittings. I have a very high instep and cant always get a boot over it so have been looking everywhere.Bev


----------



## Sugarbum

lucy123 said:


> I might pay a visit to TK's at the weekend.
> The weather is absolutely awful and cold this week - pulling your boots on Am will keep you lovely and warm.
> 
> On the subject of boots, can anyone recommend a heeled boot that is nice to wear with dresses for work? I need a wide fitting...
> 
> Andy/Alan - not thigh lengh please - just to the knee will do!




Lucy I get mine wide fitting at Evans. A good bargain way to sho is to go in and try them on so you know what you want etc (they have different sizes in the wide calf fittings) and then join Evans online email list. There are constant discounts for ordering online!

That sounds really stingey- but on boots it can be a moneysaver


----------



## lucy123

Why would I laugh - I buy my work shoes from there - looks like I need a shopping trip coming up!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Lucy I get mine wide fitting at Evans. A good bargain way to sho is to go in and try them on so you know what you want etc (they have different sizes in the wide calf fittings) and then join Evans online email list. There are constant discounts for ordering online!
> 
> That sounds really stingey- but on boots it can be a moneysaver



here here lou great minds and all that, thats what i do with there pumps and flat range ha


----------



## lucy123

thanks Sugarbum - I didn' t know you got online discount - will check it out.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Why would I laugh - I buy my work shoes from there - looks like I need a shopping trip coming up!



yup we are all going have you skint lucy hun first with lush stuff now boots lol, dont send us the bill will you x


----------



## lucy123

Well ...sounds like you are offering Steffie!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Well ...sounds like you are offering Steffie!



Er I like you but not that much  x


----------



## Sugarbum

You often see on programs like 'This Morning' companies that taylor make wide calf boots but they are so expensive GRRRRR


----------



## katie

BIG FOOTS!

just joking, I have kinda wide feet too


----------



## am64

katie said:


> BIG FOOTS!
> 
> just joking, I have kinda wide feet too



mine seriously from above are square !! duck feet unite . com ! heheee


----------



## katie

lol duck feet, that's a good one


----------



## am64

quack quack...my gp reckons that my numb big toes are not from the D but from wearing badly fitted shoes ...i blame the DMs worn throughout my student years ! hehee


----------



## Sugarbum

I know what you mean, I blame my mother for making me wear really unfashionable 'spoon' shoes for all those years as a child!


----------



## Sugarbum

I forgot to say, from Clarks!


----------



## Steff

i blame my mum cause she had the exact same issue lol, wide feet.Nevemind i got the big backside off her as well GRRR so evens itself out pmsl x


----------



## katie

Urgh, why on earth do i drink alcohol?? I fell asleep at like 6.30, now i'm wide awake and feeling a bit sh*t because of it!! No more I tell you!! Till saturday...


----------



## Sugarbum

What are you like? Its been a while, looking forward to seeing you- just dont push my sugars up this time please!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> What are you like? Its been a while, looking forward to seeing you- just dont push my sugars up this time please!



I'm expecting my worst levels of the year...


----------



## Steff

Rofl it would be made worse if people were just buying you pints left right and centre eh Alan


----------



## Sugarbum

bev said:


> Ooh thats handy to know - I have been looking for some nice boots for myself and my daughters - do you know what they sell for at tkmaxx?Bev



Its under the ?40 mark and they are good strong boots- better than these UGG style things, warm fluffy insides.

Night al, I need to take these duck feet to bed. I start work at 7.30am!


----------



## am64

hey northe we thinking of having a rave on the forum sat night to celebrate the forum bithady for those who cant make it !


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Its under the ?40 mark and they are good strong boots- better than these UGG style things, warm fluffy insides.
> 
> Night al, I need to take these duck feet to bed. I start work at 7.30am!



Night Lou sleep well 
X


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> I'm expecting my worst levels of the year...



Im expecting we'll need a ambulance for you....Diagnosis DKA!

Night night!


----------



## Steff

Im away myself not with lou i might add haha.

Sleep well all x


----------



## lucy123

I am up for a virtual hangover sunday morning Am!!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> What are you like? Its been a while, looking forward to seeing you- just dont push my sugars up this time please!



Why am I being blamed for this? haha.  Looking forward to seeing you too 

Goodnight people who are going to bed xx

I'm just watching QT


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Its under the ?40 mark and they are good strong boots- better than these UGG style things, warm fluffy insides.
> 
> Night al, I need to take these duck feet to bed. I start work at 7.30am!



really thick rubber soles that is insulating ..learnt that from living on North coast of scotland ...wellies were useless too cold
night sugar xxx


----------



## katie

Ive got the alcoholic munchies now


----------



## am64

thats me done in.... off to sell sell sell tomorrow ...got a couple of luis vuitton handbags given on wednesday ...and we think they might be real


----------



## lucy123

I am off to bed soon, but before I do, how about a little competition?

I have been up at 4.45am every day this week and in work for 5.30am, have done horrendous hours and tomorrow I have the day off!!! Yeah!

Now the competition is what time do you think I will get out of bed in the morning (or afternoon maybe?). I am not counting the frequent loo trips, just the actual get up time....winner wins a virtual drink on me....


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> thats me done in.... off to sell sell sell tomorrow ...got a couple of luis vuitton handbags given on wednesday ...and we think they might be real



Ooh they should fetch a few bob then, goodluck


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> I am off to bed soon, but before I do, how about a little competition?
> 
> I have been up at 4.45am every day this week and in work for 5.30am, have done horrendous hours and tomorrow I have the day off!!! Yeah!
> 
> Now the competition is what time do you think I will get out of bed in the morning (or afternoon maybe?). I am not counting the frequent loo trips, just the actual get up time....winner wins a virtual drink on me....



I'll go for 11 am


----------



## lucy123

I am expecting about 9am! Promise I won't cheat!


----------



## lucy123

Well I am bedding down shortly.
The voting will stay open until 4.45am!!!! If i am up before then there really will be trouble! Snoring here I come!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> I am expecting about 9am! Promise I won't cheat!



I will go for 9.30am


----------



## cazscot

Can I have a virtual Vodka and Diet coke please.


Dissertation has been printed and electronically submitted.  It is a load of rubbish and if I get a pass mark in it I will be amazed ...  

Night all x


----------



## katie

Well done on getting it done Carol  Good luck.

Lucy, i'll say 10am!


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

ill guess 10.;45am x


----------



## gail1

Morning Steffie
Hows everyone today?. Im meeting my cousin at a weatherspoons pub today so looks like i will be road testing the same menu as the Shakespeares Head lol
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Morning Steffie
> Hows everyone today?. Im meeting my cousin at a weatherspoons pub today so looks like i will be road testing the same menu as the Shakespeares Head lol
> gail



lol nice one gail, im off out shopping later and i might get a hair cut o/h said why not, thing is hairdressers never like my hair theres to much and its to thick lol x


----------



## lucy123

Morning all.

Well,,, I rose at 8.09am!!!
So the winner is........oh its me!! I didn't cheat honest - the sun shining through the window got me up, so now going to have a nice slow coffee and watch a bit of mind numbing tv before I head off to the club for the day!

Carol - well done on getting the diss out the way! Gail - enjoy your lucnch - Steffie what style are you going for?


----------



## lucy123

Is it me missing him, or has UKJohn not been on the island for a few days?
Hope you are okay John?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well,,, I rose at 8.09am!!!
> So the winner is........oh its me!! I didn't cheat honest - the sun shining through the window got me up, so now going to have a nice slow coffee and watch a bit of mind numbing tv before I head off to the club for the day!
> 
> Carol - well done on getting the diss out the way! Gail - enjoy your lucnch - Steffie what style are you going for?




i want it stepped at the back if u know what i mean, i jsut want some of the weight off it 

eeeee its a fix i tell you lol x

p.s your right john aint been about since tuesday hun x


----------



## lucy123

Like a graduated bob? That would look nice - I have similar and easy to look after.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Like a graduated bob? That would look nice - I have similar and easy to look after.



yeah thats the one lol, they always say to me though ohh i would not have that your hair is to thick, last 2 hairdressers said that to me, im like er im the custumer and its what i want lol x


----------



## gail1

Im meeting my cousin today at the bell pub. am spending the morning getting ready, have just looked in the mirror HELP I have the biggest zit in history coming up.  Puts paper bag over her face in shame
gail


----------



## tracey w

Well done Carol, im sure  it will be fine. And what a relief its finished.

Hope you like your hair Steffie?


----------



## Steff

didnt get it cut lol had it died plum instead lol x


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> didnt get it cut lol had it died plum instead lol x



oh nice one, very cheryl cole


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> oh nice one, very cheryl cole



WAHAY aye xx


----------



## shiv

Sugarbum said:


> Hey, good luck with that! I have a couple of friends who trained down there and loved it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity Shiv, who is top these days?
> 
> Dont give up hope- in my opinion its the quality you get on the placements and the experience you get, not who sends you to sleep in the classroom



I think Edinburgh is still top - Southampton is about #3...so not surprised to have not got in, but frustrated that the only replies I've had are declines! Got all my fingers and toes crossed for Brighton!!

Where did you train Lou out of interest?


----------



## katie

I just went round the neighbour's house to watch their fireworks and this posh white lady was talking to us about the theatre...

Then this guy turned up with his granddaughter who was black and the posh lady went up to her all patronising and asked her name, then said "I can hardly see you".  I was sooo funny/cringe worthy/disturbing  I think I went red on her behalf!


----------



## am64

i am soooo tired but chilling work again tomorrow ...louis vuiton bags are most likely not real but i have been advised by the local posh frock couture dress shop ...that they are very good copies ...and so they advised me to price one at ?175 other ?50 ...have had lots of interest so will see how they go over the weekend ....


----------



## Sugarbum

shiv said:


> I think Edinburgh is still top - Southampton is about #3...so not surprised to have not got in, but frustrated that the only replies I've had are declines! Got all my fingers and toes crossed for Brighton!!
> 
> Where did you train Lou out of interest?



Hatfield in Hertfordshire. It was a bit of a weird one, the only place I could get in to on a dodgy January intake (dont ask!).

It was number one the following year and 2 the year after. Strange, seeing as I recall spending three cold years in tin-pot portercabins with holes in the roof! Ive done all my post gradulate studies at Kings, London. I have no idea how undergrads afford to study there and live in town, it completely baffles me.

Fingers crossed for Brighton! xx


----------



## Northerner

I REALLY want to stamp on my modem today! The line has been droping out all day or been slower than a snail in salty sludge! Grrrrrr!!!! So much fr suprefast broadband - what a con!


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Hatfield in Hertfordshire. It was a bit of a weird one, the only place I could get in to on a dodgy January intake (dont ask!).
> 
> It was number one the following year and 2 the year after. Strange, seeing as I recall spending three cold years in tin-pot portercabins with holes in the roof! Ive done all my post gradulate studies at Kings, London. I have no idea how undergrads afford to study there and live in town, it completely baffles me.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Brighton! xx



tell me about it ..daughter stuggling in london at mo ....
shiv brighton are notoriously slow ....


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing? rare night off work think the boss is trying to kill me by putting me on extra shifts oh well xmas is coming 
large coffee please


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I REALLY want to stamp on my modem today! The line has been droping out all day or been slower than a snail in salty sludge! Grrrrrr!!!! So much fr suprefast broadband - what a con!



I think you should quit your moaning and LOL at the hilarious situation that I witnessed earlier on in the evening.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I think you should quit your moaning and LOL at the hilarious situation that I witnessed earlier on in the evening.



Haha! I did! It unfolded one character per minute before my transfixed gaze!


----------



## lucy123

Katie - I bet you were speechless - was it said in a loud voice?


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Haha! I did! It unfolded one character per minute before my transfixed gaze!



what are you talking about???
 ...now remember folks we need to have a little clear up tonight in preparation for 2morrows b'thdy party on the island ...we will be thinking of you all in the rainy smoke whilst we bask in glorious sunshine ...xx


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Haha! I did! It unfolded one character per minute before my transfixed gaze!



lol good. It was sooo funny, but I couldn't tell whether other people were embarrassed/shocked/trying not to laugh or didn't have a clue 



lucy123 said:


> Katie - I bet you were speechless - was it said in a loud voice?



YES! in front of the granddad too 

I immediately phoned my mum afterwards so I could laugh about it with someone


----------



## rossi_mac

has this island got a beach hammock and live band?

If so then I'm in!

Oooh and a good "supply"


----------



## lucy123

Yes it has a nice hammock that I will be lying in, with Take that appearing at 8pm - Am is fixing it cos she can fix anything!


----------



## rossi_mac

lucy123 said:


> Yes it has a nice hammock that I will be lying in, with Take that appearing at 8pm - Am is fixing it cos she can fix anything!



Coolio, she sounds better than  "no nails"!!


----------



## lucy123

Night all - going to get some good shut eye ready for the rave tomorrow.


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Coolio, she sounds better than  "no nails"!!



says exactly what shes says on the tin ...hehee

night lucy xx


----------



## rachelha

Hello 

I have just been out to a real pub.  My first night out for about 3 months.  I was only there for a couple of hours and took the car, but I was still out!!  

I think I have lots the knack of chatting to people.

Rx


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> says exactly what shes says on the tin ...hehee
> 
> night lucy xx



Cracking, cheers Ron -ette



rachelha said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just been out to a real pub.  My first night out for about 3 months.  I was only there for a couple of hours and took the car, but I was still out!!
> 
> I think I have lots the knack of chatting to people.
> 
> Rx



Hope all is good with you and the family Rach, wifey is off up to see neicie next weekend, amazing things sprogs!


----------



## rachelha

The little one is just starting to react to us more.  He is interested in things and makes v v cute squeaky noises.  It is lovely to get something back from him.  He is still feeding about 3 times every night which is tough, but then you get a cheeky smile from him and all is forgiven.


----------



## am64

well  done rachel welcome back to the world !  wanna say ive been following you on Fb might not always post but wooooo you are such a lovely family xx take care i remember meeting you on the forum before you were even pregnant ! hope you may be able to pop in to the online party here tomoorow ..xhugsx


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> well  done rachel welcome back to the world !  wanna say ive been following you on Fb might not always post but wooooo you are such a lovely family xx take care i remember meeting you on the forum before you were even pregnant ! hope you may be able to pop in to the online party here tomoorow ..xhugsx



I have been dropping in here now and then, it is hard to reply with Nathan on my lap though.  I feel a bit guilty for neglecting you all.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> I have been dropping in here now and then, it is hard to reply with Nathan on my lap though.  I feel a bit guilty for neglecting you all.



nooo guilt just fun ...we got a birthday party to celebrate x


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> I have been dropping in here now and then, it is hard to reply with Nathan on my lap though.  I feel a bit guilty for neglecting you all.



Don't worry, he'll soon be big enough to work down the pit or up the chimneys - or you could always lock him in a dark cupboard, never did me any harm!  ONLY JOKING! He's wonderful and you are all doing really well! I bet it felt really strange being out in the world!


----------



## rachelha

Northerner said:


> Don't worry, he'll soon be big enough to work down the pit or up the chimneys - or you could always lock him in a dark cupboard, never did me any harm!  ONLY JOKING! He's wonderful and you are all doing really well! I bet it felt really strange being out in the world!



We have just got an iPad so hopefully I will be able to be on line a bit more whilst feeding/looking after him.  
Have a fantastic time tomorrow at the meet up


----------



## katie

See you tomorrow people!! And have a good day if you're not able to come.

Goodnight xx


----------



## rachelha

Grrr 2.3 hypo. I am sat in bed trying to munch biscuits quietly, as the wee man has gone back to sleep after a feed, and I really don't want him to.wake just now.


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> Grrr 2.3 hypo. I am sat in bed trying to munch biscuits quietly, as the wee man has gone back to sleep after a feed, and I really don't want him to.wake just now.



He won't remember, but make sure you remind him


----------



## katie

ehem northe, why on earth were you awake at 2.30am??? TUT!

I didn't oversleep


----------



## Monica

Looks like you're all having too good a time to come here!


----------



## tracey w

Its very quiet Monica, eerie even


----------



## Flutterby

What time does the alternative party start? Lol!!  Will keep popping back to see if I've missed anything but will be busy helping the staff of Casualty later, I like to help them diagnose - they need all the help they can get!!


----------



## Monica

We are having friends round and are sending off the leftover fireworks later.  So I won't be visiting today anymore.


----------



## Flutterby

Enjoy your evening Monica.


----------



## am64

soz folks been well busy ...hope all is well and we all wear blue tomorrow xxx


----------



## Flutterby

Party cancelled - ah well, I've been watching Casualty anyway!  Poor Ruth!


----------



## rachelha

Grrrrrrrrrr I am trying to change my avatar with a photo on flickr and it keeps saying invalid file.


----------



## Steff

Hi all back safe and well, greeted with rain grrr,nevermind it was lovely till peterborough 

x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Hi all back safe and well, greeted with rain grrr,nevermind it was lovely till peterborough
> 
> x



Glad to hear you got back OK Steffie - it's been pretty wet here too!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you got back OK Steffie - it's been pretty wet here too!



typical!

Well nothing got burnt or they was no accidents, said ill have to make a habit of going away at weekends.


----------



## katie

It's been raining all day here so I decided to stay inside in the warm


----------



## Steff

place to myself i think

curled up by the islands log fire with a glass of lime and soda in my hand x


----------



## katie

Mmm i'd love a lime & soda! Out of soda though


----------



## Sugarbum

Hello/goodbye! 

Got Sunday night fever and know I should go to bed, but then I know Monday morning comes sooner.....groan....

Using crap tv as an excuse to stay awake (Take that and the apprentice!). By the way, the London Eye is lit up blue for us, peeps, got me a piccy on my mobbly.

Night all xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

I'm pig sick grr.Had a rather strange experience while walking down to the supermarket, my vision was shocking and i had to pop into the local betting shop and ask for a drink how embarrest did i feel.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Don't feel embarrassed about it Steffie, most people are pretty good about things like that. If they're not, then they're not worth the bother anyway.
> 
> Are things on the mend now?
> 
> Andy



She gave me a drink of water and was very polite .

Yeah i abondoned the food shop so they can eat each other tonight


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> I'm pig sick grr.Had a rather strange experience while walking down to the supermarket, my vision was shocking and i had to pop into the local betting shop and ask for a drink how embarrest did i feel.


Did you place a bet while you were there? Hope you are feeling better now hun. You take care
xxx
gail


----------



## LisaLQ

Hoping everyone's well - no news from me (boring lol) but just checking in hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## Steff

hey lisa hun nice to see you pop in 


hows life? x


----------



## twinnie

hello all got a rare night off {been doing overtime xmas} 
hows everyone doing ?


----------



## Steff

hey twinnie nice to see you all fine here 

you got all u need then? xx


----------



## twinnie

hi steff got all the kids stuff in just really the hubby and my mum presents now how are you getting on your your xmas shopping


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi steff got all the kids stuff in just really the hubby and my mum presents now how are you getting on your your xmas shopping



well my mil has got all of my sons stuff she just needs to buy for her other 4 grandsons now lol,, as for me er nope not started and wont until december lol..still paying off last years xmas pmsl x


----------



## mimms2

just popping in to say hello , having a of a nightmare time i feel so unwell but I dont like to moan ,
nice to find a place i can pop into ,take my coat off grab a cuppa and relax  .
hope everyone is well


----------



## Steff

mimms2 said:


> just popping in to say hello , having a of a nightmare time i feel so unwell but I dont like to moan ,
> nice to find a place i can pop into ,take my coat off grab a cuppa and relax  .
> hope everyone is well



hi hun pop away, a nice brew coming up
whats up? x


----------



## traceycat

hi everyone, just popping in to say hi, hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Steff

well ty hows u

notice i get offered nothing


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Well, actually, I was just about to!
> 
> What can I get ya!



Yeah best had of been 

I'll have a sex on the beach please


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Andy turns red and looks around in a panicked fashion.
> 
> "Er, Er!"
> 
> "Wouldn't you prefer a nice cup of tea?"



Anything to wet the palette, but make it a hot piece  of cherry pie and a cuppa at least.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Thanks goodness for THAT. I have no idea about cocktails!
> 
> Cherry Pie and a cuppa coming up.
> 
> I take it you like your tea strong  with milk, sugar?



Er no ty a drop of semi skimmed and NO sugar , you trying to lead me astray .


----------



## traceycat

Andy HB said:


> Good evening. I'm pretty good thanks! Is there anything I can get you from behind the bar ('El Presidente' has taken the evening off and has left me the key to the spirits cabinet, by the way).
> 
> Andy



hi andy, in that case can i have a vodka an diet coke please, i promise ill stick to just the one lol. 
hi steffie hun, hows you?


----------



## Steff

traceycat said:


> hi andy, in that case can i have a vodka an diet coke please, i promise ill stick to just the one lol.
> hi steffie hun, hows you?



im fine ty hows you tracey


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Anything you say, sweetie!



Thats what I like to hear


----------



## traceycat

Andy HB said:


> Now THAT's an order I can understand.
> 
> Now stand back and be amazed at my bar skills.
> 
> The vodka bottle is twizzled into the air and caught behind the back, whilst Andy undertakes a dangerous head stand on the bar. Simultaneously, grabbing a glass with his left hand, a diet coke bottle with his right foot and expertly pouring the various contents into a shaker on the bar.
> 
> He leaps to the ground and squashes the diet coke bottle accidentally. But smiles broadly, shakes the drink and pours it into a glass, where all the fizz sends the drink over the bar surface.
> 
> "Hmm. That could have gone better".
> 
> p.s. Also what happened to the first glass?



lol, you did very well there, my vodka an diet coke going down a treat andy.


----------



## traceycat

Steffie said:


> im fine ty hows you tracey



awk cant complain steff, not doing to bad, been trying so hard this week with the excersising, my daughter has been dancing on the wii with me which was a great laugh.


----------



## Steff

blimey just woken up was asleep on the middle of the floor


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Are you OK?



Yeah stiff neck like


----------



## traceycat

u ok hun?, xxxxx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Couldn't you find a more comfortable place to have a snooze?



Im afraid nobody was offering a duck feathered pillow


----------



## Steff

traceycat said:


> u ok hun?, xxxxx



Yeah trace jus guess im tired lol xxx


----------



## traceycat

ok folks im of to bed now. chat to you all tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## Steff

traceycat said:


> ok folks im of to bed now. chat to you all tomorrow xxxxxx



sleep well hun sweetdreams xx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Ahhh! I'm feeling down now!
> 
> Geddit? As in eider? Eh? Eh?
> 
> I'm not sure I want to click the 'Submit Reply' button. This post is awful. Oh what the heck .....



*groans*
......


----------



## am64

hi folks and bye folks must sleep xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all very foggy this morning and its f  f f freezing xx


----------



## Steff

hi hope your well


----------



## Monica

It's supposed to be foggy here too. But, although it's freeeeezing, we have the most wonderful weather here, sunny and blue sky!


----------



## AlisonM

Brilliant sunshine, heavy frost and freeeeeeezzzzing! Hot chocolate please, with whipped cream and marshmallows and sprinkles and a dash of cinnamon on top to keep the blood sugars down.


----------



## Steff

fog has not lifted all day here, very bad for the bus driver i had this morning he was going along like a snail.


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> fog has not lifted all day here, very bad for the bus driver i had this morning he was going along like a snail.



that will be the ole fog on the tyne up there i suppose?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> that will be the ole fog on the tyne up there i suppose?



rofl your humour has no bounds xx


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> rofl your humour has no bounds xx



just one of my many talents Steffie


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> just one of my many talents Steffie



I know hun you have shown me a few others in PM.


----------



## Steff

Place is so ZzZzZZzzZ


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Wh! Wha! What? Did someone just actually say something?



Nope i typed something


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Ah! I must be hearing things then. I'll go back to sleep.
> 
> Unless there is anything that I can do for you?



Now your talking.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Andy turns round and trudges back to the bar!
> 
> Sex on the beach? (I've been reading up!)



Excellent ill have a screw














driver now though changed my mind


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Andy quickly disappears under the bar. Rustling is heard .......



Never heard it called rustling before


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> A cow suddenly appears from under the bar .....



oy no need to get personal Andy..


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Andy pops back up from under the bar. The cattle rustling didn't go well, but he has worked out what a screw driver is .....
> 
> One vodka and orange coming up!



Just no way of fooling you eh


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> One tries ones best!



Well it will go lovely with my ski yougurt


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Right, I think that's me done for today.
> 
> Andy strolls off, just as 'El Presidente' returns from his regular island review.
> 
> "Greetings Comrade(s)!"



Nighty night Andy

sweetdreams


----------



## Steff

Sleep well gopher


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'm starting to ramble (starting?), so probably will pootle off now.
> 
> Nighty night



ramble ? you never


Avoiur


----------



## rossi_mac

I fancy a virtual bottle of vodka and a bucket of ice, oh and please remove the snoring cats I have here!

Of to quacks tomorrow for earily reveu so staying clean since sunday night

Hope all well

Rossi


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I fancy a virtual bottle of vodka and a bucket of ice, oh and please remove the snoring cats I have here!
> 
> Of to quacks tomorrow for earily reveu so staying clean since sunday night
> 
> Hope all well
> 
> Rossi



Evening rossi xx

hope all goes well tomorrow... 


p.s how was saturday evening?


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> Evening rossi xx
> 
> hope all goes well tomorrow...
> 
> 
> p.s how was saturday evening?



Cheers, The evening, well I think I probably embarassed my self by being myself and drunk! Still plans are afoot to repeat it in a few weeks so I couldn't have been that bad! 

Cheers

Hope journey north was hassle free and the family survived without super steff for the day!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> I fancy a virtual bottle of vodka and a bucket of ice, oh and please remove the snoring cats I have here!
> 
> Of to quacks tomorrow for earily reveu so staying clean since sunday night
> 
> Hope all well
> 
> Rossi



Yes, I'd forgotten that it was your D-Day on Sunday, hope the review goes well! I've got mine next week.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Hope journey north was hassle free and the family survived without super steff for the day!



yes no fires or breaks occured whilst i was away lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Yes, I'd forgotten that it was your D-Day on Sunday, hope the review goes well! I've got mine next week.



Cheers fella don't feel to bad about it at all well there's a few things going on at the mo so it's not the most important (yes it is but you know!)

I'll have a real beer tomorrow night/afternoon!

I just hope they don't test my blood pressure !


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> yes no fires or breaks occured whilst i was away lol



I'd call that success!!


----------



## am64

night folks see yas all in a while xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> night folks see yas all in a while xx



sleep well am and remember your on your hols your not allowed to worry about anything xx


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> night folks see yas all in a while xx



Night night! Have a good flight!


----------



## katie

Hope you have an awesome time am, very jealous indeed xx


----------



## Steff

Nights all....sleep well


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Nights all....sleep well



Night Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## LisaLQ

LOL Andy said nuts!

I must be the only person who can crack a tooth on a low fat light fluffy puffed crisp.  On a plus note, I finally found a dentist.  On a minus note, I finally found a dentist...


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> LOL Andy said nuts!
> 
> I must be the only person who can crack a tooth on a low fat light fluffy puffed crisp.  On a plus note, I finally found a dentist.  On a minus note, I finally found a dentist...



lol be brave i hate um.


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> LOL Andy said nuts!
> 
> I must be the only person who can crack a tooth on a low fat light fluffy puffed crisp.  On a plus note, I finally found a dentist.  On a minus note, I finally found a dentist...



I once lost half a tooth to some Soreen fruit malt loaf - haven't eaten it since!

Where is everyone today? The forum has been very quiet, although on Monday we had the highest number of posts in a day that we've had for ages - 523! Saturday was the lowest in the past 30 days - only 223!


----------



## katie

yes it has been quite quiet. Ive been on loads because ive been bored all day. Bet it will be busy whilst I'm at work tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Andy


----------



## lucy123

Good morning Andy and Alan.


----------



## runner

Good morning Andy, Alan and Lucy!

I'm sure the quality of the posts will soar even higher today


----------



## lucy123

Morning runner. 
Hope you have a good day.


----------



## runner

Thanks - likewise!  Weather here awful, and I've just looked at the bedroom I'm decorating and it needs yet _another_ coat, which means getting another tin of paint   got to have tooth removed this pm ((quake))


----------



## lucy123

Good luck with the room , hope the dentist goes okay.


----------



## runner

Just another thought - hope anyone living in Cornwall is Ok after awfull news yesterday


----------



## runner

Cheers Lucy, tempting to chill out in the St Bedia sun instead


----------



## Northerner

Hope the dentist appt goes well Runner


----------



## AlisonM

There's only one word for today here and that's "driech". I need a hot toddy to keep the cold out.


----------



## LisaLQ

Hope your dentist appointment went ok runner 

Mine was quick, he didnt fix anything, but has booked me in for *takes deep breathe in*....4-5 fillings (either replacing old ones or making new ones), 1 wisdom tooth extraction and that cracked tooth fixing (could be a filling but he thinks it's a bad one, so possible extraction or a crown). 

Cant wait for that appointment.  Luckily, I get to wait til the 3rd of Dec.  So that's a couple of weeks of not being able to eat anything hot, cold or vaguely solid.

Bums.

Ps.  LOL @ Soreen!


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> Hope your dentist appointment went ok runner
> 
> Mine was quick, he didnt fix anything, but has booked me in for *takes deep breathe in*....4-5 fillings (either replacing old ones or making new ones), 1 wisdom tooth extraction and that cracked tooth fixing (could be a filling but he thinks it's a bad one, so possible extraction or a crown).
> 
> Cant wait for that appointment.  Luckily, I get to wait til the 3rd of Dec.  So that's a couple of weeks of not being able to eat anything hot, cold or vaguely solid.
> 
> Bums.
> 
> Ps.  LOL @ Soreen!



That could almost have been me a few years ago after my childhood school dentist traumas keeping me from their clutches for over a decade  Thankflly, my current dentist is absolutely excellent (although he's probably never going to be high up on my Christmas card list! )

Hope it all goes well when it comes around Lisa.


----------



## Steff

Hi All hope everyones well xxx


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Hi All hope everyones well xxx



Hiya hun,

how are you doing?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Hiya hun,
> 
> how are you doing?



yeah im doing well hun thanks, done some xmas shopping today so my dad must be having a good effect on me lol

 you ok? x


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> yeah im doing well hun thanks, done some xmas shopping today so my dad must be having a good effect on me lol
> 
> you ok? x



yes im good, you getting in the xmas spirit then?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> yes im good, you getting in the xmas spirit then?



Would not go that far lol, just wanted to get sons pressies out the way


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Would not go that far lol, just wanted to get sons pressies out the way



feels better once you start doesnt it, not so daunting?

have  a lovely evening with your dad, xx


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> feels better once you start doesnt it, not so daunting?
> 
> have  a lovely evening with your dad, xx



yup it sure does, got the xmas cards as well just gotta write um now hehe

thanks hun gtg now pick son up from footy x

ty f chat


----------



## runner

LisaLQ said:


> Hope your dentist appointment went ok runner
> 
> Mine was quick, he didnt fix anything, but has booked me in for *takes deep breathe in*....4-5 fillings (either replacing old ones or making new ones), 1 wisdom tooth extraction and that cracked tooth fixing (could be a filling but he thinks it's a bad one, so possible extraction or a crown).
> 
> Cant wait for that appointment.  Luckily, I get to wait til the 3rd of Dec.  So that's a couple of weeks of not being able to eat anything hot, cold or vaguely solid.
> 
> Bums.
> 
> Ps.  LOL @ Soreen!



It went very well Lisa - had to go to the hospital in case I needed sedation, but the local anaesthetic worked this time, so didn't need it, and it was all over in a minute, so I'm much relieved.  Justh caun't toolk proberly, and look like a hamser.

Good luck with yours - it will be nice to eat properly afterwards, eh.


----------



## runner

Hi tracey, steffie,  hope all's well with you and congrats on making a start Steffie!


----------



## shiv

Rejected from Brighton Uni. Don't really want to talk about it, just need to get it off my chest. I'm going to call them in the morning and see if there's anything I can do to get them to change their minds.

Just feel a bit hopeless right now. Excuse me being all emo - it will pass - I am just so gutted I can't even put it into words. I set myself up for failure by believing I would get in and planning my forseeable future down here. Now I don't know what's happening. My confidence has gone down the pan and I just feel like going to work with cats or something and becoming a crazy cat lady.


----------



## Northerner

I'm sorry to hear that Shiv  I know you will make an excellent nurse so I hope there are more options for you to keep trying. {{{{{Shiv}}}}}


----------



## bev

shiv said:


> Rejected from Brighton Uni. Don't really want to talk about it, just need to get it off my chest. I'm going to call them in the morning and see if there's anything I can do to get them to change their minds.
> 
> Just feel a bit hopeless right now. Excuse me being all emo - it will pass - I am just so gutted I can't even put it into words. I set myself up for failure by believing I would get in and planning my forseeable future down here. Now I don't know what's happening. My confidence has gone down the pan and I just feel like going to work with cats or something and becoming a crazy cat lady.



No need for you to become a 'crazy cat lady' Shiv. Having met you I can honestly say that you will make a brilliant nurse - your great with people - you listen - and you have empathy - all the attributes that make for a good nurse. Dont give up - your just feeling down (and rightly so) - you will find your fighting spirit soon and I am sure you will find a way - your that sort of person.Bev


----------



## Steff

evening all night to myself woooo.Just what the doctor ordered hada  headache since 7, xmas shopping is to blame i think lol.


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> Rejected from Brighton Uni. Don't really want to talk about it, just need to get it off my chest. I'm going to call them in the morning and see if there's anything I can do to get them to change their minds.
> 
> Just feel a bit hopeless right now. Excuse me being all emo - it will pass - I am just so gutted I can't even put it into words. I set myself up for failure by believing I would get in and planning my forseeable future down here. Now I don't know what's happening. My confidence has gone down the pan and I just feel like going to work with cats or something and becoming a crazy cat lady.



Sorry to hear that Shiv, I do the same pretend I am expecting the worst to look strong etc, then when it comes I am still gutted.

Hope you find a solution.

Hey don't knock the crazy cat people! I may end up being one too!!

Take care

Rossi

Keep smiling


----------



## shiv

Problem is - even if we all think I would make a great nurse (and I thankyou all for that) - if the unis don't see it, I won't get the chance.

I will go through clearing if I have to and as I say I'm going to call Brighton Uni to see if I can do anything...just really disappointed and upset.


----------



## Steff

nope there down pub so excellent more time for me to pamper myself


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Quite right too.
> 
> The thing is, whenever I want to pamper myself, it takes me hours to work out how!
> 
> I'm sure that you're better organised?



oh yes i definetly am had my cupboard of tricks all set out


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Right! I'm off to see whether I can stay awake all the way through Question Time!
> 
> Then, if I am still awake, I'll try and stay awake through that politics show with Andrew Neil (who's name temporarily escapes me - maybe it's The Politics Show?).
> 
> I'm a glutton for punishment sometimes.



rather you then me , night.


----------



## rossi_mac

evening, I'm sat here supping carlsberg watching Ghostbusters!! I wish I didn't have work the morrow!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> evening, I'm sat here supping carlsberg watching Ghostbusters!! I wish I didn't have work the morrow!!



dunno wats worse the carlsberg or the ghostbusters  lol..


----------



## rossi_mac

Andy HB said:


> Evening and good night!



ditto .....


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> dunno wats worse the carlsberg or the ghostbusters  lol..



but together magical!!!


----------



## Steff

heaven sky player on the laptop and a nice glass of sprite lol


----------



## Steff

morning all hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## runner

shiv said:


> Rejected from Brighton Uni. Don't really want to talk about it, just need to get it off my chest. I'm going to call them in the morning and see if there's anything I can do to get them to change their minds.
> 
> Just feel a bit hopeless right now. Excuse me being all emo - it will pass - I am just so gutted I can't even put it into words. I set myself up for failure by believing I would get in and planning my forseeable future down here. Now I don't know what's happening. My confidence has gone down the pan and I just feel like going to work with cats or something and becoming a crazy cat lady.



So sorry Shiv - I know from previous posts you have such valid experience.  Did you apply anywhere else?  Don't give up if it's what you really want to do.


----------



## shiv

I've applied to 4 other places - so far 3 rejections, the other 2 I'm yet to hear from.


----------



## tracey w

Shiv, sorry about the rejection hun 

I dont know the university and clearing process you talked about, but i hope it means there may be a chance yet?


----------



## lucy123

Hi Shiv, sorry to hear your news. Hope the chat with them comes up with something. Is it worth trying to go in for a chat, rather than the phone, it might be easier to discuss strong reasons why you need to go there face to face than via phone. Wishing you the best with it Shiv and crossing fingers and toes for you.


----------



## margie

Hi Shiv sorry you got turned down by Brighton. When you call them see if they can suggest what you can do to beef up your application. 

I hope that you have some luck with the phone-calls


----------



## katie

omg, it's pouring down outside  If it doesn't stop by 4.30 I'm sleeping here tonight (work, i'm skiving a bit ).


----------



## margie

katie said:


> omg, it's pouring down outside  If it doesn't stop by 4.30 I'm sleeping here tonight (work, i'm skiving a bit ).



It's cold and bright here. My toes are like ice - think I will put the heating on. This morning was miserable - very foggy.


----------



## katie

shiv said:


> I've applied to 4 other places - so far 3 rejections, the other 2 I'm yet to hear from.



Goodluck with the other 2 Shiv! 

margie, It was sunny earlier, but cold. Now it's wet and cold  My feet are also freezing because they got wet earlier


----------



## Steff

hi all hope everyones well x bloody bitter and the mist is soo bad x


----------



## rossi_mac

evening (early) all

home early so will be drinking early woops! 

Fire lit, bottle warming pizza ready to go in oven!

Hope all well my week has finished nearly on a high, certainly not as low as it was.

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Steff

evening rossi hope your well , hope the pizza went down well, had the same 2night was yummy x

Andy your so brave ha.


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> evening rossi hope your well , hope the pizza went down well, had the same 2night was yummy x
> 
> Andy your so brave ha.



Hi Steffie went down like a treat watched an episode of wallander (the subtitled one in swedish on bbc4) cracking tv.

My wifey is up in the toon right now!! Hope it's not too fresh like


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Hi Steffie went down like a treat watched an episode of wallander (the subtitled one in swedish on bbc4) cracking tv.
> 
> My wifey is up in the toon right now!! Hope it's not too fresh like



whats she doing there visiting sis?

x


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> whats she doing there visiting sis?
> 
> x



yeah and wee niece, and I haven't got a list of jobs to do, can you believe it??


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> yeah and wee niece, and I haven't got a list of jobs to do, can you believe it??



wow more drinking time then


----------



## tracey w

Andy HB said:


> Oh, that'd be the fog on t ..... Oh hang on, we've already had that one a while ago.
> 
> I've decided to tough it out Northey style today. I'm sitting here with a nice woolly jumper on (the stermothat says it is 12 degrees).



Cheeky Andy


----------



## Freddie99

I've got the house to myself as my housemates are going to see one of their families. I've just hauled my speakers into the living room which is conveniently next to my room and popped on my classical music collection. I think I'll go through Dad's music collection tomorrow and plunder it for the best parts. 

Currently listening to Vaughn William's Fantasia On Greensleeves. Perfection.

Tom


----------



## lucy123

Sounds lovely Tom! Make the most of having the house to yourself!


----------



## tracey w

Andy HB said:


> Solly!
> 
> I think I must have been going hypothermic. Anyway, the heating went on a couple of hours ago! I just couldn't hack it any longer.



lol no probs, hope you are thawed out now!

I cant bear the cold. My heating is on practically constantly, plus robe, bed socks and watch tv under the duvet


----------



## lucy123

Thats more like me Tracey. I have started to pop the fire on too! The problem is I stretch out on the sofa and it gets so hot I get tired and can'tget up to turn the fire off!
Nice snug feeling though!


----------



## Freddie99

lucy123 said:


> Sounds lovely Tom! Make the most of having the house to yourself!



Ah I intend to. The theme to Schindler's List has just come on and is probably going to result in a few tears being shed later on. 

Tom


----------



## Steff

nights all xx


----------



## lucy123

TomH said:


> Ah I intend to. The theme to Schindler's List has just come on and is probably going to result in a few tears being shed later on.
> 
> Tom



Absolutely nothing wrong with tears Tom...let it all out and you will feel better afterwards. How nice to be listening to a bit of classical.


----------



## Freddie99

lucy123 said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with tears Tom...let it all out and you will feel better afterwards. How nice to be listening to a bit of classical.



Beats my usual Iron Maiden or something along these lines:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOCe2Y7iVF8

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Tracey what size TV do you watch under your duvet?

Tom I need to educate myself with more classic stuff, I may pop round one day!

Night Steff

evening everyone else

2 Wallanders down 1 pizza and 1 bootle of rouge, whats next? 
Answers on a postcard to shedville please


----------



## Freddie99

Andy HB said:


> It's also good to have a wide range of musical taste!



My musical taste is somewhat eclectic. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzeNBRbWXpI&feature=related

That's what I've got on at the moment, it's by the same band as the previous one. I love them because they write about things that have actually happened in a very respectful way. They seem to have a way of getting the instruments and the songs just so for the topic of the song.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Andy HB said:


> I have four bottles of ale that have been staring down at me from the top of my kitchen cupboards for months ......
> 
> Fuller's London Pride
> Fuller's 1845
> Wychwood Brewery's Hobgoblin and
> Marston's Old Empire
> 
> Any good?



All cracking there Andy, have you ever had a bottle of London (youngs) love it, although I will only drink it in one pub! I have my habits


----------



## Freddie99

Andy HB said:


> I have four bottles of ale that have been staring down at me from the top of my kitchen cupboards for months ......
> 
> Fuller's London Pride
> Fuller's 1845
> Wychwood Brewery's Hobgoblin and
> Marston's Old Empire
> 
> Any good?



I do love London Pride, had bad experiences with Marstons though. Not got a clue about the others.

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

Andy HB said:


> I seem to remember that Marstons has a tendency not to travel well, but a good pint can be very good.



Yeah, that and I believe that there was something dodgy about the lines to the taps in the pub I had it in a few years ago as I was hugging a toilet soon after that. Nothing to do with quantity consumed but the pint did smell like someone had let one rip.

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

Just popped some Wallander on. A good evening tonight as I have the TV to myself and a cuppa to boot so all is well.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

TomH said:


> Just popped some Wallander on. A good evening tonight as I have the TV to myself and a cuppa to boot so all is well.
> 
> Tom



I'm on my 3rd of the evening Sir


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning all xx



Morning Steffie, hope your Dad's visit is going well


----------



## Steff

Yes thanks Alan all is going sweet thanks.took lad to macs for his lunch he was more then chuffed lol x


----------



## katie

Just realised I haven't eaten since 11am yesterday, no wonder i'm starving - oops!


----------



## Freddie99

Sat infront of a the television at the moment imbibing a fine ale and watching Scotland vs South Africa. Got the other half coming over in a little so all it well. A massive bag of Phileas Fogg crisps has been demolished and I'm on my second beer. Proper ale mind you. 

Tom


----------



## katie

Finally ive eaten, I just hope it stays in my tummy 



TomH said:


> Sat infront of a the television at the moment imbibing a fine ale and watching Scotland vs South Africa. Got the other half coming over in a little so all it well. A massive bag of Phileas Fogg crisps has been demolished and I'm on my second beer. Proper ale mind you.
> 
> Tom



This is what I call a beer:









None of that pint business!


----------



## Freddie99

I must admit the Germans do have the quantity issues sorted. Get me one of those filled with Badger's Golden Champion and I will be a very happy man. Then again I can't argue against a beer that comes from a country with laws on the quality of beer...


----------



## katie

Yes they do have the quantities right  I'm going there to get another giant beer soon, can't wait!


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> Yes they do have the quantities right  I'm going there to get another giant beer soon, can't wait!



Is that the only reason you go there? Nice one


----------



## Steff

Good early evening all,

We are all off out for a meal tonight,gotta be good ol british tonight cause my dad wont try indian,chinese or anything along those lines


scampi and chips for me then.X

hope everyone has a good evening 

byeee


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good early evening all,
> 
> We are all off out for a meal tonight,gotta be good ol british tonight cause my dad wont try indian,chinese or anything along those lines
> 
> 
> scampi and chips for me then.X
> 
> hope everyone has a good evening
> 
> byeee



Hope you all have a good time!


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> Is that the only reason you go there? Nice one



yeah pretty much  It's an excuse for daytime drinking!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> yeah pretty much  It's an excuse for daytime drinking!



tell me more!! Excuse for day time boozing sounds great!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> tell me more!! Excuse for day time boozing sounds great!



http://www.hydeparkwinterwonderland.com/


----------



## Freddie99

Got woken up by a BG at 12.1 at half four this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. Been trying to get back to sleep since then but have now abandoned all hope of sleep and have made up for it with a bacon and egg buttie. Still hungry and only just out of hypo.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

Morning Tom - I know that 'lack of sleep' feeling, although with me it was about half four when I got to sleep! Hope your day goes better than your night  Now, where's that bacon?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well, had a nice night out last night and bs of 8.4 aint to shabby so im pleased with that x

Have a good sunday all x


----------



## Freddie99

I shouldn't go shopping on my own. I have doughnuts. More precisely I had five but now only three.

Tom


----------



## Monica

mmmmmh doughnuts!!! I rarely buy them now, as they have granulated sugar on them, I prefer them coated in icing sugar.


----------



## Steff

afternoon all x


----------



## Steff

Nice peaceful evening again tonight woo hoo home made fajitas for me 2night


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> But I'm not a fajitas person so am not taking the next train up t'north, you'll be glad to hear. Now, if it was cream doughnuts, with strawberry jam, then I might have been tempted.



dam shame guess ill have to keep the rubber burger and chips for another night.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Hmm! I wouldn't mind a rubber burger and chips, but I think that they'd keep repeating on me.
> 
> Mind you, I am also a bit too tyred at the moment, come to think of it.



tyred or tired? 

late nights again Andy ..


----------



## lucy123

Rubber?  tyred?....??? who knows with Andy!


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Definitely tyred, I'm trying to _wheel_ out some old jokes.
> 
> But you're not laughing and I'm getting right _deflated_ here.



On that note im outta here 

*Groans as she closes the door*


----------



## Steff

Catch you all tomorrow 

nights X.


----------



## twinnie

hi all just checking in to see how everyones doing 
been doing some serious overtime at work


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hi all just checking in to see how everyones doing
> been doing some serious overtime at work



Hi Vicki, we're all shocked that Ann Widdecombe is stil in Strictly, Wagner is in XFactor and Gillian McKeith is still in the Jungle! Don't worry, you haven't missed anything!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all (just!)

Hope all chipper, and not working too hard.

I came across a Queen Hornet yesterday when digging around our compost heap, I think she was in hibernation as she took a while too come around, really a beautiful creature, quite large though!! We also disturbed a family of frogs but told them where they'd be okay (in t'other corner)!

Also breaking news!! I downloaded a free ring tone yesterday! Yeo Valley Rap!! I think it's brilliant 

http://yeovalleyorganic.co.uk/#/watch-the-ad


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x hope everyones well


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Morning Steffie.
> 
> Feeling good so far today, thanks!
> 
> How about yourself?



Yes thanks im fine been into town bought socks gloves hat and thermal vest haha,im bracing myself for the white stuff x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Get the tea-trays at the ready!



rofl 

I am f f freezing got fingerless gloves on as i type hehe.


----------



## Monica

Steffie, be prepared for the snow Thursday/Friday!!


----------



## rachelha

Monica said:


> Steffie, be prepared for the snow Thursday/Friday!!



Don't say that, we are driving from Edinburgh to Lincoln and then on to Cambridge this weekend.  We are taking Nathan to meet his great-granny and cousins.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Steffie, be prepared for the snow Thursday/Friday!!



I know hun im dreading it my son cant wait lol x


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> I know hun im dreading it my son cant wait lol x



My girls can't wait either. Don't know why? I hate the stuff (never mind that I grew up with it)


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> My girls can't wait either. Don't know why? I hate the stuff (never mind that I grew up with it)



I bet hun lol.

I used to like it till i turned 13 ha.

Im wondering how my pup will react to the snow lol.


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> .
> Im wondering how my pup will react to the snow lol.



He/she'll probably love it until she/he gets cold. I don't know, I've never had a pet.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> He/she'll probably love it until she/he gets cold. I don't know, I've never had a pet.



its a he hun xx
 wooo drinks on me ive hit the 20000 mark on posts how sad lol xx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Andy's ears prick up and he comes running .......
> 
> A pint of Bishop's Finger please!



rofl coming up hun


----------



## Steff

Wonder when Gail is back been missing her x


----------



## am64

hi ...all the way from the real tropical paradise tobago xxx


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> Wonder when Gail is back been missing her x



bless got back this afternoon missed you to hunnie
i want to spend the evening on a hammock watching the stars, there may be drink involved its good to be back
take care all
gail


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi ...all the way from the real tropical paradise tobago xxx



wow am you could not live without us eh hehe xxx


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> bless got back this afternoon missed you to hunnie
> i want to spend the evening on a hammock watching the stars, there may be drink involved its good to be back
> take care all
> gail



haha  nice to see you back huni, pull up a pew and relax, i have a crate of bubbley chilling nicely for you xx


----------



## Steff

Right im retiring to my bed 

Nighty night all Xx


----------



## katie

Hmm Twitter conversation with my brothers has become a bit odd. You can tell we are related 

Goodnight Steff x


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> haha  nice to see you back huni, pull up a pew and relax, i have a crate of bubbley chilling nicely for you xx



a crate lol are you trying to tell me something


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well xxx


----------



## Steff

Hey all very very quiet in here 

john I hope your well miss you very much in here and the boards in general x

well am is back tomorrow hope she had a great time x


----------



## Steff

nights all xx


----------



## Freddie99

Just found out that the little sister has got an interview at Cambridge uni!


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Just found out that the little sister has got an interview at Cambridge uni!



So that's who got all the brains in the family! (ducks and runs!  )


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> So that's who got all the brains in the family! (ducks and runs!  )



Hahaha that's about it to be honest!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## gail1

Morning Steffie
Morning all


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! My telly isn't working


----------



## Steff

Hiya all 

northey is that the one you had bother with when u ordered with john lewis


----------



## Freddie99

God I hate being unemployed. So, so, so bored! Going to call up to make a back dated claim for job seekers. The joys of my life. I can't afford to go without this.

Tom


----------



## shiv

I've just eaten chicken liver pate. Never in my life did I think I would eat anything with the word 'liver' in it.

But it's so good


----------



## Freddie99

Just phoned up to claim sponger's allowance until my new job starts as I can't afford to do without it. Eurgh bugger this for fun.

Tom


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Good morning everyone. Sunny and frosty here. Just the way I like it.



It was the same here, now it's just frosty. Off to see the doc in a mo. I don't doubt I'll need a stiff gin when I get back.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> It was the same here, now it's just frosty. Off to see the doc in a mo. I don't doubt I'll need a stiff gin when I get back.



Good luck at the docs Alison x


----------



## Monica

Steffie - are you snowed in yet???


----------



## Monica

Monica said:


> Steffie - are you snowed in yet???



LOL, replying to my own thread!! I just looked outside after Fiona started screaming exitedly. It's snowing quite heavily.


----------



## Steff

haha not quite hun, wellies are a great look though


----------



## shiv

Starting to feel sick with nerves about tomorrow. I really, really want to hear the words 'yes, we will give you funding for a pump'. I'm sick with nerves. Oh god now I'm repeating myself. Ughgghghghghg.


----------



## Hazel

I'll say a wee prayer for you Shiv

You'll be in my thoughts tomoro.


----------



## Steff

Nights all x


----------



## Northerner

Goodnight Steffie


----------



## gail1

Morning all
Will be saying a little prayer for you today shiv good luck.
Its freezing cold here
Take care everyone
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Morning all
> Will be saying a little prayer for you today shiv good luck.
> Its freezing cold here
> Take care everyone
> gail



Good morning Gail! Goodness, so cold today that my house decided to switch on the heating, even though the thermostat is at 'minimum' 

Good luck today Shiv!


----------



## gail1

First thing i did this morning was turn my heating on
morning northie


----------



## Northerner

Any plans for today Gail? Hope Stefie's OK - just seen Newcastle on the telly! Brrrrr!!


----------



## gail1

got my home support worker coming round this morning so a little bit of shopping i think


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> got my home support worker coming round this morning so a little bit of shopping i think



Hope the shops aren't too busy!  I had to go into town yesterday and had forgotten how much I hate crowds! Hope you have a nice time. Did you get much sleep last night? I'm still struggling a bit, although it's slightly better now I have my electric blanket


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Hope the shops aren't too busy!  I had to go into town yesterday and had forgotten how much I hate crowds! Hope you have a nice time. Did you get much sleep last night? I'm still struggling a bit, although it's slightly better now I have my electric blanket


I got about 4 hours sleep last night which is good. Only gonna go to local shops and chemists


----------



## katie

Not very nice news on BBC Breakfast about type 2's getting worse care in the SW than SE!


----------



## Steff

morning all ive survived the night lol, no heating at the minute but hay ho neither has my neighbour lol xx



got 3 layers on at the min brrr


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steffie! Brrr! No heating? What's happened? I was looking out for any Geordies in T-shirts on the news but didn't spot any!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie! Brrr! No heating? What's happened? I was looking out for any Geordies in T-shirts on the news but didn't spot any!



lol no there all hibernating,

i dunno northey whats wrong there due out at 9 so will find out then, maybe somethings frozen over x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> It's not the old stermothat again is it?
> 
> )


I dont know what you mean.


----------



## katie

Thanks andy, rushed post before I went to work


----------



## Steff

Hi all still no heating i feel awful my poor dad , theres something wrong with the big block of metal that s in the bathroom, that deals with the heat.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I think that it's called a R A D I A T O R !
> 
> (sorry Steffie, I couldn't resist!)
> 
> I hope it gets sorted quickly for you.
> 
> Meanwhile, get your Dad to jog around the house for a bit. It'll warm him up and maybe help with the room temperature too?



be quiet you, its not its the square thing that is in a cupboard,with switches on so ner ner .

my dad has made a hasty retreat to the betting shop LOL.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Well, you know what that means. YOU have to jog around the house for a bit instead!



Its ok i managed 11 sit ups at 9.10 this morning so that does me till late evening.


----------



## am64

hi folks im back 16hrs door to door ..Im sooooo tired now and COLD ...i just left 90degrees F behind!!!! and had only socks and a sweater as my extra clothing on top of my summer gear brrrrrrrr .....i will tell you more about my tropical adventure in the meantime ...just to warm you all up a bit this is where i was when i posted last .....


----------



## Northerner

Fantastic Am! Sorry you had to come back to freezing Britain, but we have missed you! Get some rest and get warmed up


----------



## Steff

ive now hypered at 17.3, still no heating 

welcome bk am nice to see you back on home turf


----------



## AlisonM

It's perishing here too. No snow in town but the outlying areas are buried and a good few roads closed. On the plus side, the gravel in our drive was frozen this morning so I could walk on it without twisting my ankles.

Still, I think hot chocolates all round eh?

I love that photo AM. I'll dream of being there for the rest of the day. Jealous? Who me?


----------



## margie

I'm sitting here with extra warm socks, fingerless gloves and a quilt over me.


----------



## Steff

its all sorted now took 4 hours and im still none the wiser...
but hay got warmth thats the main thing


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Used the dog as a water bottle? Or is the heating up and running now?



poor dog id never dream of using him to keep warm lol, no the man has just left shame though him being here seemed to raise my BS levels


----------



## bev

am64 said:


> hi folks im back 16hrs door to door ..Im sooooo tired now and COLD ...i just left 90degrees F behind!!!! and had only socks and a sweater as my extra clothing on top of my summer gear brrrrrrrr .....i will tell you more about my tropical adventure in the meantime ...just to warm you all up a bit this is where i was when i posted last .....



Glad your back and thanks for the photograph - it looks lovely.....Bev


----------



## Steff

evening all arghhhhhhh not looking good for tomorrow according to the weather


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all and one music is a good way to raise ones chin, not that i thought mine was lowered at all!? But it certainly isn't lowered anymore.
Don't like TV, like stereo pumped up with a drink (could be tea!)
currently listening to 1 giant leap, could be a late night!

happy nearly friday people


----------



## Steff

Reet first night ive had to myself in a week, im off to watch a marathon of wrestling that ive missed nighty night all x x


----------



## rossi_mac

wrestling before bed! I hope you sleep peacefully Steff!

Grr cats! She comes in makes a noise (and she's the quiet one!) she has a present for me a mouse, plays with it, and for once didn't loose it behind the cooker (which then involves a 3 day waiting game usualy) instead he wakes up from sleeping by radiator comes up to her and takes it from her mouth and runs outside, what a sod!She did run after him but she'll just watch him, he'll eat it al lexceot the head and probably come and give the head to me oh what joy

Hey ho, more cider 'ear


----------



## Northerner

More entertaining than watching a B&W telly Rossi!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> More entertaining than watching a B&W telly Rossi!



I think so!!

They're both back in she was in first and is now on her bed, I think I am in the armchair tonight! He's stalking round like he has lost a mouse then suddenly I see it! well the bottom half, so I think she ate the head area, so he grabs it I chase him out he growls at me, so he's eating the arse of a mouse outside! I wonder if he'll bring in just the tail for my breakfast!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all from a frozen north, poor dog wont go out lol dont blame him


----------



## Freddie99

I've just sat down with a bar of Cadbury's Fruit and Nut, lots of insulin, a sweet cuppa, more insulin and Brit Cops on Brav - mo. I've just warmed up from freezing my knackers in town. Thank you living by the sea! I'm hoping for snow hehe...

Tom


----------



## Steff

Hi all my son is singing in the choir tonight a nd then the local lights get switched on cant wait x


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon all.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Afternoon all.



Afternoon Becki hows things x


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Hi all 

54 minutes to go!!

I've had a rubbish week, so have a pizza and box of mini chocolate brownies lined up for dinner tonight 

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Steff

bigpurpleduck said:


> Hi all
> 
> 54 minutes to go!!
> 
> I've had a rubbish week, so have a pizza and box of mini chocolate brownies lined up for dinner tonight
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend?




sounds yummy emma the brownies i mean not the pizza lol, i hope you enjoy every bite xx

Not alot planned off to buy wrapping paper and xmas cards tomorrow.also order my sons bike...In the afternoon we are off to the park my son wants to sledge down the huge hill in the local park lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Steffie said:


> Afternoon Becki hows things x



Hey Steff 

Not going too great this afternoon. I'm absolutely exhausted, and I'm rather on the edge. Everything at work has just become too difficult. Don't want to come in to work tomorrow. Just want to sleep, but no chance of that, sadly  

Hope your day is going better?


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Steffie said:


> sounds yummy emma the brownies i mean not the pizza lol, i hope you enjoy every bite xx
> 
> Not alot planned off to buy wrapping paper and xmas cards tomorrow.also order my sons bike...In the afternoon we are off to the park my son wants to sledge down the huge hill in the local park lol



Have fun!

D'you know, I've *never* been on a sledge...


----------



## bigpurpleduck

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff
> 
> Not going too great this afternoon. I'm absolutely exhausted, and I'm rather on the edge. Everything at work has just become too difficult. Don't want to come in to work tomorrow. Just want to sleep, but no chance of that, sadly
> 
> Hope your day is going better?



That sounds sucky.

Here's some hugs: (((())))

Will you get some time off at Christmas?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff
> 
> Not going too great this afternoon. I'm absolutely exhausted, and I'm rather on the edge. Everything at work has just become too difficult. Don't want to come in to work tomorrow. Just want to sleep, but no chance of that, sadly
> 
> Hope your day is going better?



oh becki sorry to hear that hun theres a few at the moment having a few difficulties at work,have you got any time off coming up? you need to recharge your batteries by the sound of it x


----------



## Steff

bigpurpleduck said:


> Have fun!
> 
> D'you know, I've *never* been on a sledge...



Nor me hun im afraid i would more then likely go a??e over t1t


----------



## SacredHeart

Steffie said:


> oh becki sorry to hear that hun theres a few at the moment having a few difficulties at work,have you got any time off coming up? you need to recharge your batteries by the sound of it x



Just going to send you a PM, hon. Coming your way in a few mins x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Just going to send you a PM, hon. Coming your way in a few mins x



Ok sweet x


----------



## Freddie99

Just had a very productive day. Done my shopping online at ASDA. All for forty quid includin the delivery! Got myself some JSA in the pipes too. Old work has finished paying me and I feel very happy at the moment. Currently sat at home watching Dog The Bounty Hunter. Cracking on with the chocolate...


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Hi all my son is singing in the choir tonight a nd then the local lights get switched on cant wait x



Awwww!!! Hope he enjoys it Steffie!  And you!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Awwww!!! Hope he enjoys it Steffie!



I dont know whoes more excited me or him

theirs a polar bear making an apperence as well


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> I dont know whoes more excited me or him
> 
> theirs a polar bear making an apperence as well



Blimey, it must be colder than I imagined up there!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Blimey, it must be colder than I imagined up there!



pmsl the theme of the whole thing tonight is polar bears so i guess that and the magician will make the night go with a swing x


----------



## SacredHeart

bigpurpleduck said:


> That sounds sucky.
> 
> Here's some hugs: (((())))
> 
> Will you get some time off at Christmas?



Thanks hon 

Yeah, I get a week off over Christmas, although I've got a bunch of uni assignments to do, and a wedding to go to as well, so it's not exactly all quiet then either!


----------



## Steff

hi all back from choir think, the polar bears were amazing!!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> hi all back from choir think, the polar bears were amazing!!



What? Did they sing as well?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What? Did they sing as well?



pmsl northey you make me smile, the lady ursula gave us all the facts we ever needed to know about polar bears im not fully clued up


----------



## rossi_mac

wow signing polar bears! Cool

Sitting here with fire roaring and a wee glass of red, and radio blasting, TV is crap! (mostly)

hope all chipper, we're off to a christmas fayre the morrow!?! Whats that all about it's not december yet!!


----------



## Northerner

TV is rubbish Rossi - I'm actually not missing my broken telly! 

Will you be seeing Santa in his grotto tomorrow?


----------



## gail1

St Bedeias very own singing Polar Bears


----------



## Northerner

Excellent Gail!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> TV is rubbish Rossi - I'm actually not missing my broken telly!
> 
> Will you be seeing Santa in his grotto tomorrow?



I hope so after I've wrestled with the local signing polar bears!


----------



## gail1

rossi_mac said:


> I hope so after I've wrestled with the local signing polar bears!



Rossi if you do see Santa ask him where my game of Mousetrap is I asked for it when i was about 10 onwards and never got it. Im now 44 and I might just stop believing soon.
gail


----------



## am64

i couldnt take the folks seriously in Tobago getting themselves all set up for xmas ...blow up santas and snowmen in 90degrees ?? chirstmas trees and reindeer ??  no singing polar bears there but loads of pelicans ...hehee


----------



## gail1

am that looks so good nice piccy


----------



## Northerner

Jealous!

 Have you got used to the cold yet?


----------



## am64

gail1 said:


> am that looks so good nice piccy



wonderfully hunny it was wonderful xxx ps and just a little bit  hot  hows the snow up your way ?


----------



## rossi_mac

gail1 said:


> Rossi if you do see Santa ask him where my game of Mousetrap is I asked for it when i was about 10 onwards and never got it. Im now 44 and I might just stop believing soon.
> gail



Never give up Gail  I've just had the chimney swept so maybe if I've been a good boy he'll come this year!!


----------



## gail1

Its beginning to lay here. yESTERDAY i GOT ?60 worth of gas to put in my card meter so now I can have heating on as high as i like and for as long as i like. I suffer from Raynards symdrom so feel the cold so much more


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> i couldnt take the folks seriously in Tobago getting themselves all set up for xmas ...blow up santas and snowmen in 90degrees ?? chirstmas trees and reindeer ??  no singing polar bears there but loads of pelicans ...hehee



flippin nora!

I have no other words, apart from glad to hear form you


----------



## Steff

Nights All Xxx


----------



## gail1

rossi_mac said:


> Never give up Gail  I've just had the chimney swept so maybe if I've been a good boy he'll come this year!!



I never will give up. However Im very temped to buy Mousetrap for myself this year just for a bit of nostalgia


----------



## am64

night steffie... im off soon too at work again tomorrow !


----------



## rossi_mac

gail1 said:


> I never will give up. However Im very temped to buy Mousetrap for myself this year just for a bit of nostalgia



I remeber it a s anipper too was great un probably  more funsetting up!


----------



## gail1

rossi_mac said:


> I remeber it a s anipper too was great un probably  more funsetting up!



you are right rossi that was half the fun


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all hope everyones well x


----------



## Northerner

Hi Steffie! Cold here, but no snow as yet...they're threatening some for later today though


----------



## gail1

Good day all it snowed over night here, its layed and Im not going out in it . Just having a nice lasy day music is on hope the neighbors dont get tired of it lol
You all take care
gail
PS can I ask people in this weather to think of neighbors especially those who are older and less able to get about, it may be a good idea to just knock on the door and say hello are you ok


----------



## Steff

just sick of the sight of it now northey lol x



gail i have done so, the lady next but 1 is 76 and dare not go out so i got her the papers this morning


----------



## Freddie99

We're getting the first few flakes of snow here in Brighton and I've got a vile tooth ache. Going to a dentist on Monday. I've found a few NHS ones online so fingers crossed I don't get slammed too badly by costs.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Hi Steffie! Cold here, but no snow as yet...they're threatening some for later today though



snow? in southampton? TODAY????


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> snow? in southampton? TODAY????



Supposed to be coming north over the channel and IOW  Hope they're wrong, I want to go for a run tomorrow!


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> gail i have done so, the lady next but 1 is 76 and dare not go out so i got her the papers this morning


Good on yer Steffie we need more people like you
It never hurts to ask someone if they need some help
Im now off to have a good soak in the bath with a vanilla bath bomb from Lush.
Tomh hope the toothache is better soon
gail


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! Cold again here, but no overnight snow as far as I can tell


----------



## gail1

We have had some snow overnight. Its very cold have my heating on full blast
take care everyone
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> We have had some snow overnight. Its very cold have my heating on full blast
> take care everyone
> gail



Stay snuggly Gail!  I have just been out for a run (no snow here!). The wind was EXTREMELY cold though and froze my lungs! Managed to get warmed up eventually though, and enjoyed it!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan and Gail.

No snow in my part of Bristol, we have bright sunshine which is accompanied by a temp: of 1c.

Good morning everyone, I hope you all have a warm and enjoyable Sunday.

John.


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx

i wont go into the snow issue as i will just start swearing x


----------



## Steff

Thank you for ignoring my PM as well....

I'll remember that in future. next time my best wishes will be hard to come by

for ANON.


----------



## Donald

Good Morning all not often I come onto the Island looking for a bit of heat. hope all are well this lovely Sunday morning here is a story from the mail.Snowball  fight any one


http://mail.dailymail.co.uk/go.asp?/bDML001/m9BOCO/q02O3O/u6B2H4/xEJEMG2


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> Thank you for ignoring my PM as well....
> 
> I'll remember that in future. next time my best wishes will be hard to come by
> 
> for ANON.


Steffie are you ok hunnie?
I have just stuffed my face with a king sized snickers bar it was yummy


----------



## tracey w

Hi Steffie, hope you ok hun? xx


----------



## gail1

I dont think that snickers bar was a good idea I feel a bit rough now serves me right for being a gready pig


----------



## tracey w

Oh poor Gail, i soooooooo love snickers though too


----------



## am64

morning all ...xxxx no snow here and im feeling the cold now  but day off today so had a lovely lie in and will be having 'proper' brekfast shortly ...bacon and eggys xxx yum x

steffie i tried to pm you hunnybun xxx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Am - can't imagine what it must be like to come back to such a huge temperature change - it's never happened to me! Enjoy your brekky!


----------



## gail1

Steffie have tryed to pm you but no luck hope ur ok take care
gail


----------



## Hazel

How are you all coping with the snow - I thought we escaped it, but wakened this morning to around a fall of 4-5 inches

Animals hibernate in winter - and the call animals dumb!

I might take a leaf out of their book, .and stay holed up for a few days.  I hate this..........


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> How are you all coping with the snow - I thought we escaped it, but wakened this morning to around a fall of 4-5 inches
> 
> Animals hibernate in winter - and the call animals dumb!
> 
> I might take a leaf out of their book, .and stay holed up for a few days.  I hate this..........



No snow here in the balmy South, Hazel! Sweltering in the -3c heatwave!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All

I've decided to drag myself out of the flat and go out to see Harry Potter... Seat booked..

I'll be going via the pound shop for cheap popcorn and fizzy stuff as I refuse to pay at least a fiver over the top and I don't trust their draught drinks.


----------



## Hazel

Tez - enjoy yourself - please let us know your verdict on the film


----------



## Steff

ho gals yeah just switched my pms off while i cool down, i hate being ignored by individuals


tez lovely to see you pop in hope you enjoy the film x


----------



## tracey w

HI Steffie!


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> HI Steffie!



hi huni 

hows your weekend been x


----------



## gail1

hi Steffie we were worried about you hunnie


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> hi Steffie we were worried about you hunnie



aw thanks Gail im really ok, just get short tempered hun lol, just mailed u x


----------



## gail1

just replyed hunnie
xxxxxx
gail


----------



## gail1

I feel stuffed have just had nice stew thats been cooking all day in slow cooker yummy. 
Tez hope the film was good


----------



## Steff

got home made fish pie and green beans tonight , xx just tucking in


----------



## gail1

that sounds nice Steffie we will all be round in 5 mins lol


----------



## Monica

gail1 said:


> I feel stuffed have just had nice stew thats been cooking all day in slow cooker yummy.



Me too! I had to go out at 11am, not expecting to be back much before 6/7pm. The stew could have been a bit nicer though


----------



## Steff

gail your more then welcome huni xx


----------



## am64

i cooked beef stew tonight aswell ...hubby did the dumplings tho ...as mine are called 'bullet dumplings' as you could use them in warfare  !
for those of you on FB link to my 'WARM' photos

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1724802126437&set=a.1724794446245.2102180.1429917696

hope the link works !!


----------



## Steff

did not wrk


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> did not wrk



 help northe xx


----------



## Steff

unbelievable son wants a lolliopop from freezer


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> help northe xx



It works for me - I think you have to be logged in to FB for it to work


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It works for me - I think you have to be logged in to FB for it to work



ah thats were the prob lies then


----------



## am64

i will try and email you steff with the album ...might take a while to sort out ...


----------



## Steff

ok am cheers x


nights all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> ok am cheers x
> 
> 
> nights all xx



Goodnight Steffie - no more Wagner and Katie nightmares!


----------



## gail1

morning all had a bit of a rough night feeling a bit yuck
hope everyone is ok
take care all
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all had a bit of a rough night feeling a bit yuck
> hope everyone is ok
> take care all
> gail



Good morning Gail  Sorry to hear you had a rough night, hope you can get some rest and relaxation today to make up. Stay snug - brrrrrr!!!!


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Good morning Gail  Sorry to hear you had a rough night, hope you can get some rest and relaxation today to make up. Stay snug - brrrrrr!!!!



I am snug heating on full blast. Busy day today have to see cpn this morning.
I have just deactivated my FB account HOORAY


----------



## Steff

morning all hope alls well xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> morning all hope alls well xx



Morning Steffie  Is the little lad going to school today or are the roads still bad?


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Nearly 2 feet of snow here 

Suffice to say I'm not travelling the 30 miles to work!


----------



## Northerner

bigpurpleduck said:


> Nearly 2 feet of snow here
> 
> Suffice to say I'm not travelling the 30 miles to work!



Tsk! I didn't think you Scots would let a bit of frozen water stop you!  

Hope you still get paid!


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Northerner said:


> Tsk! I didn't think you Scots would let a bit of frozen water stop you!
> 
> Hope you still get paid!



 I didn't think about this...

Surely if I work in public sector I will still be paid??


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Just spoke to my boss & she said yes, I will still get paid! I work in a coastal town, apparently there's hardly any snow there! All of my colleagues made it apart from me 'cos they live a lot closer. I feel so guilty 

Anyway. Not much I can do about it - apparently there's very limited bus service in my area.

More snow forecast for today and tonight, so suspect I might be off tomorrow too!

If only we were a bit closer to Christmas it would be exciting. Not liking it right now 'cos there's so much work to be done in the next 2 or 3 weeks.

Anyone else stuck at home?


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Off for a walk to get some photos while there's a break in snow showers!


----------



## Monica

Morning all

Lots of snow here! Carol didn't have to go to school, but Fiona did. Hubby went to work and is now sitting in the office waiting for the boss to decide, whether they should go out in this weather ( hubby teaches lorry driving).


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..

Still no snow in my part of Bristol, but a frosty cold morning.

For those that have to go out and about..take care.

John


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John!


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Just back from my walk.

Holy moly, it's freezing out there! And it's much harder to walk in almost 2 feet of snow than I expected... I'm knackered!

Just about to post pics on the "snow around the country" thread.

Hope everyone's staying safe & warm!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steffie  Is the little lad going to school today or are the roads still bad?



this school is good hun hey did not close in feb when it was snow and have not yet lol, the choice is up to the parents if they wanbt to send there child in x


----------



## Monica

I got  a text message from Fiona's school earlier. I have to go and pick her up at 2.30 today instead of 3.35. Carol's just gone out with her friends frolicking in the snow


----------



## gail1

just got back from seeing cpn. Its cold out there in fact its cold enough to freeze the proverbials off a certain brass monkey.
Im struggling a lot  feel like im trying to walk though thick treacle
Take care everyone


----------



## AlisonM

We're shutting up shop early because no-one can get in to the office. They almost all live out of town and are buried under at least a foot of snow, while we have a measly three inches or so. Hot toddy please barkeep.


----------



## gail1

AlisonM said:


> We're shutting up shop early because no-one can get in to the office. They almost all live out of town and are buried under at least a foot of snow, while we have a measly three inches or so. Hot toddy please barkeep.



hot toddys all round i think


----------



## Steff

Ty Gail sounds delish x


----------



## gail1

mmmmmmmm it does look rather nice. Last night b4 i went to bed I had hot choccie made with all milk now that was nice


----------



## Steff

i just cant do hot drinks even in this cold, most i can do is make a hot cuppa for everyone else hehe


----------



## twinnie

hello all large hot choccy please its freezing lol 
hows everyone ?


----------



## Steff

hi Vickie hows things x


----------



## Freddie99

Been freezing all afternoon even with the heating on. Just had a lovely sweet cuppa after an afternoon's basal test and a hypo. The joys.

Tom


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> hi Vickie hows things x



good thanks steff how about yourself?
we have had a lot of snow in the last 48 hours so getting to work is a nightmare and the kids school was close today  not sure if its going to be open tomorrow


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> good thanks steff how about yourself?
> we have had a lot of snow in the last 48 hours so getting to work is a nightmare and the kids school was close today  not sure if its going to be open tomorrow



hey yeah im ok ty hun, had my dad here last 11 days thinking he may not get home lol, my uncle has been stuck ndoors last 2 days, luckily the scool is not closed as more then half the teachers live local x


----------



## gail1

I have just had some stew left over from yesterday with sausage and mash Wonder what my bs will be like later he he
I would like my hammock near the beach please with a drip of booze please
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> I have just had some stew left over from yesterday with sausage and mash Wonder what my bs will be like later he he
> I would like my hammock near the beach please with a drip of booze please
> gail



mmm sounds lovely   i have trout x


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> mmm sounds lovely   i have trout x



Have not had trout for a long while, its lovely with new potatoes . 
gail


----------



## gail1

im very very tired off to bed to try to get couple of hours sleep


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> im very very tired off to bed to try to get couple of hours sleep



Hope you sleep well Gail


----------



## Freddie99

Very strange. I've been getting messages from someone who went to school with my Dad. Strange given that as children my sisters and I know very little about his life in France. All feels a little odd.

Tom


----------



## Steff

abit late but sleep well gail xx


----------



## am64

evening all still no snow here but predicited for the night ....and ive got a rootten cold


----------



## Steff

Sleep well all im off to bed xx


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> Sleep well all im off to bed xx



night steffie me on way VERY soon xx


----------



## gail1

Well i went to bed as very tired its 130am and now wide awake. Grrreeee i hate waking up like this
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Well i went to bed as very tired its 130am and now wide awake. Grrreeee i hate waking up like this
> gail



Good morning all! I hope you managed to get some more sleep Gail


----------



## gail1

Morning Mortherner managed to get some more sleep and woke up at 6am arrggg i feel better in a way
hope everyone is ok
take care all
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Morning Mortherner managed to get some more sleep and woke up at 6am arrggg i feel better in a way
> hope everyone is ok
> take care all
> gail



Glad you managed a bit more shut-eye Gail and that you are feeling a bit better - hope the doc comes through for you today


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

Just had an epic fry up for breakfast which'll hopefully see me through until the evening as I plan to basal test again this afternoon. It's snowing reasonably hard here in Brighton and we have yet more snow forecast for today.

Tom


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Andy HB said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Call THAT snow that I've got outside? Feeble attempt, if you ask me! Might as well not have bothered.
> 
> If it's going to snow, I want atleast 2ft to be getting on with.
> 
> Ahem!
> 
> Did I say Morning all? Oh I did.



2 feet here! I can't even get anywhere on foot today. And it's still snowing.

Anyway, morning all!

Anyone got any exciting plans? I'll live vicariously through you guys - looks like my day is going to consist of... Nothing.


----------



## Steff

Helping my dad pack, he has more stuff the johh lewis,, hoping he gets home ok tomorrow at the minute its 50/50 x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Does he have far to go?
> 
> Make sure that he has lots of Kendal mint cake! Perfect in cold weather like this!



40ish miles.


----------



## AlisonM

On Aunty yesterday the weather report said "sunny, very cold", my Firefox weather thingy said "-2c, feels like -200, snow". Guess who's right?

BRRRR!

We closed up early yesterday because all the clients cancelled and it looks like we'll be doing the same today. I have so much work to do that I'm sitting here knitting a scarf and scarfing a coffee from the baker's next door. I hope your dad gets back OK Steff. Make sure he has a flask with something hot in it to drink as well as the Kendall's.


----------



## Freddie99

Just settled in to watch Extreme Fishing with Robson Green and reading over a letter from the dole office which says that they have approved my back dated claim. Woop! It's still snowing here though the ground looks a little too damp for it to settle at the moment. If it freezes over night then thing'll get interesting tomorrow as I live up a rather steep hill. 

Tom


----------



## gail1

Thats good news Tom about the back dating enjoy spending it. The snow here has settaled into a lot of ice VERY slippery ice. I have my heating on full blast. Home support worker will be coming round at about midday to take me shopping.
gail


----------



## Freddie99

Spending it?? No, it's helping plug the gap that's my over draft. I'm not going to be happy if the snow freezes overnight as the hill up to my place will be bad under these conditions but if there's a layer of ice, well, that'll be very nasty indeed. Still throwing it down and it's looking rather pretty though.


----------



## gail1

I know how you feel about overdraft its a pain in the bum isnt it.


----------



## Freddie99

Too right as the JSA is the only income I have at the moment as I'm not working. 

Tom


----------



## gail1

dont mean to pry Tom but have you appyed for housing benifit and coucil tax as well?


----------



## Freddie99

I'm hoping that I won't need it at the moment as in theory I could start work next month and get paid for it. That and my over draft is a free one too. 

Tom


----------



## shiv

With the pay you got from your old job, you shouldn't need to apply for anything else  besides payday is early in Dec for NHS employees because of xmas!


----------



## gail1

if you can claim and get paid for either go for it , you pay your taxes like anyone else and so therefore are entiled to it, you have nothing to loose
take care
gail


----------



## Steff

Hi fellow islanders...a nice glass of cherryade is in order i feel like misbehaving


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> The thing is, on this island, we have Diet Cherryade which tastes even better than the full-fat variety.
> 
> Have a sip!



blurghh


----------



## AlisonM

Don't believe that man, there's NO diet anything on this island of ours. We can eat and drink whatever we like here.


----------



## gail1

Time for full fat coke and cherryaids all round then
gail


----------



## Steff

Exellent alison your speaking my language now x


----------



## gail1

gail tells him faster and i want ice cubes with mine


----------



## Steff

ill have some bombay mix if its going spare.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I believe that it's quite irate, but here you go!



Thanks now i will have some choccy covered raisons


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Rolls eyes and sighs. Looks under bar and crashes around for a bit.
> 
> Finds out of date pack, so empties into a dish and passes it across with a 'winning smile'.



out of date how dare you ill sue if these make me sick


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Sorry, but that is all that we have currantly.



"groans"

slams door on way out...


----------



## am64

hahhhaaa you lot just crack me up !! i miss you all but come and have a good read when i can ...DiDka hasnt really been on my agenda with work etc but loads of work was done so maybe other people could take it on ....new thread needed i thinks .....

ive got a rotten cold now but am working 6 days a week thoughout Dec and all the bank hols over xmas and new year !


----------



## shiv

The lead singer of my favourite band, James, is taking a dance class in Brighton tonight according to his twitter.

Even though I'm on the early shift tomorrow, I am sooooo going down there and going to try and meet him!


----------



## gail1

Im all snugged in for the night, heating on, watching some of my favorite programs on C5. Its a hard life
Take care all


----------



## bigpurpleduck

gail1 said:


> Im all snugged in for the night, heating on, watching some of my favorite programs on C5. Its a hard life
> Take care all



I've been snuggled up with the heating on all day & am sick of watching the telly.

BORED BEYOND BELIEF.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Im all snugged in for the night, heating on, watching some of my favorite programs on C5. Its a hard life
> Take care all



I can't get C5 on my 34yo B&W portable  I did think I could get round it by plugging my freeview box in, but then realised scart leads hadn't been invented in 1976 

Shame, I wanted to watch CSI Miami!


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone ?
the snow is now starting to bore me had to walk 3 miles home this morning from work and the kids were off another day due to the weather and we are forecast heavy snow again during the night right thats my moan over lol
large hot choccy please


----------



## Northerner

Coming right up Vickie!  See? Snow is NOT good all those of you that keep wishing for it! 

Hope it all melts and we have the mildest December 'since records began'


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Coming right up Vickie!  See? Snow is NOT good all those of you that keep wishing for it!
> 
> Hope it all melts and we have the mildest December 'since records began'



thanks alan fingers crossed lol


----------



## Steff

evening all xx


----------



## Northerner

Good evening Steffie, how's Woody now?


----------



## Freddie99

Just seen that one of my Dad's school friends knew of his death and shared a thought with her friends courtesty of Facebook. I'm moved as I thought that Dad had severed all ties with folks he'd left behind when came over to the UK.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good evening Steffie, how's Woody now?



Evening Alan ty for asking he is ok,had his evening walk and came rather looking decidedly peed off at having soaked feet lol x


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Just seen that one of my Dad's school friends knew of his death and shared a thought with her friends courtesty of Facebook. I'm moved as I thought that Dad had severed all ties with folks he'd left behind when came over to the UK.



That's nice Tom, that he is remembered by old friends.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Evening Alan ty for asking he is ok,had his evening walk and came rather looking decidedly peed off at having soaked feet lol x



He obviously needs boots!


----------



## Steff

Right im away to bed now, catch you all tomorrow either with or without my dad still here lol


p.s loving the new avatar Northerner x


----------



## katie

Just got back from a super boring date...
Never had a bad date before, but I really wanted to be at home the whole time   Feel a bit bad for saying it but I had to tell someone 

Right, how do I turn down a second one????


----------



## gail1

katie said:


> Just got back from a super boring date...
> Never had a bad date before, but I really wanted to be at home the whole time   Feel a bit bad for saying it but I had to tell someone
> 
> Right, how do I turn down a second one????



Well you could be permanently unavailable if he calls you etc screen his number. Or you could be very brave and tell him NO . Depends if you see him at other times. good luck
Im awake and have been so since 230am grrr please someone come and hit me over the head with a hammer I need to sleep
gail


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Just got back from a super boring date...
> Never had a bad date before, but I really wanted to be at home the whole time   Feel a bit bad for saying it but I had to tell someone
> 
> Right, how do I turn down a second one????



I'm gutted! I thought it went really well!  

Just tell him that you didn't think it worked very well - better to let him know asap rather than build his hopes up.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all xx



Good morning Steffie!


----------



## gail1

Morning all 
I think a stay at home day in the nice warm is in order
Take care all
gail


----------



## twinnie

morning all more snow during the night no school for the kids again 
hot choccy please


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> morning all more snow during the night no school for the kids again
> hot choccy please



Coming right up Vickie! Get the kids out shovelling snow!


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Morning all
> I think a stay at home day in the nice warm is in order
> Take care all
> gail



A wise plan Gail!


----------



## lucy123

Tried to get to work this morning but failed - luckily I can work from home! 
Had a fair bit of snow in the night.


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I'm due to head out in the snow this morning to see occupational health at the new job so I can be cleared as fit to work. I'll have another cup of tea, four sugars please as I've put in the bolus! The snow in Brighton is actually settling and the little weather thing on my Vista powered laptop tells me that it's minus two outside. The joys as I've got to head out and go to the GP as well as the new job.

Tom


----------



## Steff

hi gail northey lucy and vivkie hope you are all well 


im off to take my da to station hope it all goes smoothly for him x


laters


----------



## Northerner

Hope all goes well Tom! Four sugars? Eeeeeeewwwww!


----------



## Monica

Good luck Tom.
My girls stayed at home too. It's snowing heavily at the mo. Hubby managed to get to work. Our cul-de-sac is very treacherous!!


----------



## Monica

Off for breakfast now, before Fiona's friend is coming round! Parents asked me if I'd look after him for 1/2 a day, so that they could check in at work and not take a day's holiday.


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> hi gail northey lucy and vivkie hope you are all well
> 
> 
> im off to take my da to station hope it all goes smoothly for him x
> 
> 
> laters


good luck steff 

thanks alan for the hot choccy my hubby has cleared the driveway i got no chance of the kids doing it lol


----------



## twinnie

sooooo bored cant get out starting to get cabin fever lol 
to hang with my blood sugar levels another hot choccy please


----------



## twinnie

Andy HB said:


> Coming up! A 'Presidente Special' on its way.
> 
> Hot Chocolate with a hint of nutmeg piled high with whipped double cream and topped with a liquer of your choice (and a flake).



sounds lovely thank you very much


----------



## gail1

can i have one as well please nice kind sir creep creep lol


----------



## gail1

Thank you nice kind sir


----------



## lucy123

Good Luck Tom!
I gave it another shot and have made it safely to work!

Yeah!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I'm gutted! I thought it went really well!
> 
> Just tell him that you didn't think it worked very well - better to let him know asap rather than build his hopes up.



haha 

He asked me if I wanted to do it again sometime and I said 'sure'. I couldn't say no right to his face! oh god...

I'll go for the 'I just think we should be friends' line.


----------



## Steff

Hi all im back things are running abit behind at the station by an hour but at least i saw my da onto the train x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Do any shopping when you were out?



lmao, got a exchange on a pair of trianers that did not fit and bought some lip gloss but neither will suit the dog x


----------



## Steff

hahah

well pleased to say my dad got back home safe, he now is housebound of course as there 17 inches


----------



## tracey w

ppppplllleeeeeeeeeesssse stop snowing


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> ppppplllleeeeeeeeeesssse stop snowing



pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im begging! lol

you ok hun ?


----------



## tracey w

Im ok ta,

just fed up already with the weather and a long winter ahead, dreading getting to work tomorrow morning


----------



## twinnie

Andy HB said:


> Ah! You need to be in sunny south bucks! Not a flake of the white stuff here at all!



swap we got about 2 to 3 feet of snow i am stuck in the house hubby braved a trip to asda today


----------



## Steff

Ive been such a stupid bitch, ive downed 5 mini donuts and feel rough, why do we do this to ourselves grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Ive been such a stupid bitch, ive downed 5 mini donuts and feel rough, why do we do this to ourselves grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



you okay hun
it must be it the air i just had 3 choccy mini rolls


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> you okay hun
> it must be it the air i just had 3 choccy mini rolls



oooh ill survive hun i just hate myself sometimes x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> oooh ill survive hun i just hate myself sometimes x



Don't feel like that Steffie, you're only human - what's done is done!


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> You're on! I'm starting the "Snow Dance" now!



Snow joke Andy


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> oooh ill survive hun i just hate myself sometimes x



big hugs steff{{{}}}}}


----------



## twinnie

Andy HB said:


> You're on! I'm starting the "Snow Dance" now!


lol


----------



## twinnie

large hot choccy please


----------



## am64

hi folks ...no snow here in my part of South Bucks either ...little dusting going on ... weird stuff as we usually get it well bad up here in the woods !! oh if only it had been last week i could have got stuck on the little tropicial island for real with no flights into gatwick !!


----------



## Steff

Thanks all its self inflicted so thats what makes it worse x

dont think the weather is helping much either depresses you more


----------



## am64

just a blip hunny we all do it !! onwards and downwards eh ??? xxxx glad you Dad got off alright and woody seems to be back to normal !xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Hey folks, hope you're not all hypothermic, sending snow free wishes to all (would like them in return too).

Having trouble with evil sister again, this time she's left another piece of coursework til the day before hand in (her final year at uni), and is now taking out her stress on everyone around her.  She posted on Facebook that my children were pestering her "all day", and I was pretty much "stalking" her (I phoned briefly this morning to apologise for not visiting as planned).  My kids were at school this morning, and playing in the snow with me this aft (then we watched a film), the only time one went over was to ask for a cookbook to borrow - all of two minutes.  But because we have joint facebook friends, they all now think I'm a crazy stalker who is so clingy I wont give my sister peace to study.  In her words, it's my fault she's going to fail.  I'm deleting my facebook page as soon as all my friends know my home contact details.  I just wish she'd move to Newcastle soon, that's my only hope of freedom from being her scapegoat.  Fat chance if she fails though, which she's going to do if she doesn't buckle under and do the work.

Gah.  Whinger, me, I'm sorry.  I'm actually looking forward to my flu jab, at least if I can get out tomorrow I might feel a bit more relaxed...


----------



## Northerner

Sorry your sister is being such a cloven-hooved ruminant Lisa! Hope she's out of your hair soon


----------



## Steff

Nights all xx


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well, well no heating again when i woke this morning and guess what the companty cant get out to us cause of the snow


----------



## Steff

Catch you all later im away to my mates to warm up,shant be to impressed if i get ill nor the dog.##laters


----------



## gail1

Morning all, my heating again is on nice and warm. Sorry to hear yours is messed up Steffie, lets hope you can get it fixed soon
Take care all and have a safe day
Gail


----------



## Steff

good news and bad  there andy you will have to put a halt to all that ballroom dancing eh  

yes the heating guy is here at the minute only 5 hours late but hay he was frozen so gave him a cuppa lol


----------



## Freddie99

More sodding snow! I don't believe it. I've got a foot of it in my back garden and still more of the stuff coming down. Currently guzzling hot chocolate. Mmmmm.

Tom


----------



## gail1

just had a tomato sandwich and a peanut butter sandwich rather yummy. Have had enough of this snow, if I go out I walk like an old lady Im that scared of falling on the ice. 
I would like a hammock on the beach and to just be able to look at the sunset please along with a nice barman to serve me a nice drink and to cater to everything I want
gail


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Typical, isn't it! Just when you need your heating, it packs in!! I hope you get it sorted soon, Steffie.
> 
> Anyway, I've just come back from the doppler test on my feet. Left foot came back just below the required level (whatever that is - I didn't worry about getting the numbers) and the right foot didn't register anything at all! Not too good that!
> 
> However, the good news is that there must be some circulation down there because my toes are still coloured and they don't look like falling off just yet!
> 
> I'm going to see the GP again and will probably be referred somewhere for additional investigation. But will have to wait until after Christmas (which is fine by me).



Have you got hair on your lower legs Andy? My podiatrist said that was a sign of good circulation. Did they say whether the readings might relate to the cramps you get in your calves?


----------



## Steff

Yay we have heat hajulluah, nice pot of stew tonight just what i need x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Hurrah! Long may it last!!
> 
> (i.e. the heat and not necessarily the stew!)



lol
was tempted to make dumplings x


----------



## twinnie

hi all its sooo cold here large hot choccy please 
have to go to work soon


----------



## Steff

Missed you now vickie but that coffee is on hold for when you next pop in x


----------



## rossi_mac

e e e e evening all

Alright 

Watched an interesting film jut now!! Dog Tooth, Greek but subtitled very hmm interesting, wifey wouldn't recommend!!

Rossi


----------



## Steff

morning all yuk feel bad, high levels are rearing there ugly heads agian.x


----------



## gail1

Morning all not feeling great have docs appoiment this morning am going to talk to him about possibley going in for couple of days.
Its so cold in my bathroom its gonna be a very quick dip


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Morning all not feeling great have docs appoiment this morning am going to talk to him about possibley going in for couple of days.
> Its so cold in my bathroom its gonna be a very quick dip



i think ill join u way im feeling just wana to curl up, i feel hungover, i hate the highs i have where i cant trace why it happened!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Morning Gail, morning Steffie! Sorry to hear you are both feeling down, I hope the day improves for you both. It's bloomin' freezing here!


----------



## gail1

Have seen my gp hes going to get in touch with my psychiatrist to see what can be done. Feeling urgh. Am now in the flat until Tuesday went to shop after doctors and got enough supply's in to last me until then. I hate going out in this ice/snow so scared of falling over
PS guess who got some marshmallows to go into her hot chocolate. Bad diabetic alert 
Take care all
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Have seen my gp hes going to get in touch with my psychiatrist to see what can be done. Feeling urgh. Am now in the flat until Tuesday went to shop after doctors and got enough supply's in to last me until then. I hate going out in this ice/snow so scared of falling over
> PS guess who got some marshmallows to go into her hot chocolate. Bad diabetic alert
> Take care all
> gail



Stay safe and snug Gail - that's what I'm doing! Hope doc can get things moving for you  How are your levels now? Have you had any more lows?


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Stay safe and snug Gail - that's what I'm doing! Hope doc can get things moving for you  How are your levels now? Have you had any more lows?



bs are ok now ranging from 5 to 13 thats so much better than those months of 30s readings. Am staying nice and snug heating on just about to have hot choccie with marshmallows in it yummy. I think my doc is going to try and get pdoc to admit me to hospital things are not great right now. Will be ok am going to spend day listening to music and on internet
take care
gail


----------



## LisaLQ

Howdy doody folks!

Glad your heating's fixed Steph - if it's as cold up there as it is down here, I sympathise!  

Had flu jab (incl. swine flu) yesterday, and a wisdom tooth removed today, so I'm heading to bed in my jammies to sleep off the painkillers lol.  Back again in a fortnight for fillings...


----------



## Steff

Not a great day to be going to the xmas fair at the school but shall grin and bear it for sons sake ffs grr..


----------



## gail1

im so tired of this am very depressed indeed please i just want it all to stop now gp wanted to put me back on daily meds but its like i told him in this weather i would not go up chemist all the time so hes agreed to keep meds on weekly basis for now
HOPE sTEFFIE YOU ENJOY YOURSELF take care all


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> im so tired of this am very depressed indeed please i just want it all to stop now gp wanted to put me back on daily meds but its like i told him in this weather i would not go up chemist all the time so hes agreed to keep meds on weekly basis for now
> HOPE sTEFFIE YOU ENJOY YOURSELF take care all



Gail i feel your pain, lets run away hun my depression has reared again, high levels and depression not good xxxxxxxxx hugs bab


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> Gail i feel your pain, lets run away hun my depression has reared again, high levels and depression not good xxxxxxxxx hugs bab


that would be nice to just run but last time i did that i ended up in hospital


----------



## Northerner

Gail and Steffie, sorry to hear you ladies are feeling down, hope the weekend brings some sunshine for you both  At least it won't be bringing Katie Weasel or Wagner to our screens!


----------



## gail1

thank you guys


----------



## shiv

Venue booked for my dad's 50th! Now to organise invitations, food, music, decorations etc!


----------



## twinnie

hello all
steff and gail hugs{{{}}}} 
large coffee please going on my works xmas nite out


----------



## gail1

twinnie said:


> hello all
> steff and gail hugs{{{}}}}
> large coffee please going on my works xmas nite out


Hope you have a good time and you have a good pair of thermals to put on. Just for you a nice cup of coffee with cream


----------



## twinnie

gail1 said:


> Hope you have a good time and you have a good pair of thermals to put on. Just for you a nice cup of coffee with cream



thank you


----------



## Steff

Goodnight everyone if this condition beats me at least i can say i give it a good shot

I really do despise being a diabetic at times.
Sorry im so negative people X hypers are so so annoying even the new meter dont tell lies id just like  say single figures


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Goodnight everyone if this condition beats me at least i can say i give it a good shot
> 
> I really do despise being a diabetic at times.
> Sorry im so negative people X hypers are so so annoying even the new meter dont tell lies id just like  say single figures



I'm so sorry to hear you feeling so down Steffie. I hope that you get a good night's sleep and that things are better for you tomorrow. {{{Steffie}}}


----------



## am64

hi all looks like i missed ya all again ...xxx working loads at mo ...every sunday in DEC and all the extra xmas bank hols aswell ... but hey ho as they say xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all! We had quite a thaw last night - I kept hearing great slabs of snow sliding off the roof! Still a bit left (cough, spit!) but now we have freezing fog, brrr! Hope all is OK where you are


----------



## Monica

We have lots and lots of snow, but today is the first day with temperatures above zero. Expecting more snow tomorrow. OH and Fiona are building an igloo in our back garden at the moment!


----------



## twinnie

hi all hope everyone is okay
steff i hope you feel better soon {{{{hugs}}}} thinking of you


----------



## Northerner

Hi Vickie, still chilly, but not as chilly as yesterday!


----------



## gail1

Hi everyone hope you are all ok. Im very down today. How are you steffie?
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all ok. Im very down today. How are you steffie?
> gail



Hi Gail, sorry you're feeling low - anything I can do to help?


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Hi Steffie, I tried to send you a PM, but it's locked out at the moment.
> 
> I'll just have to send you my best wishes in public instead.
> 
> I just want to let you know that I am thinking of you and hope that you can get back on top of things quickly.
> 
> Take care of yourself,
> 
> Andy



thanks andy and vickie,, you know me more comebacks then bet gilroy


----------



## am64

forunately im warm and finally geting over cold ...work again 2morrow have to be open every sunday now...and no bank hols for me over xmas/new year..! ....looking back on my tropical hol ...wooo it was such an experience ...never been anywhere like that in my life  stunning ..so if any of you get a new experience to take how ever small or scarey it might seem at the time...grap it and enjoy it xxx


----------



## am64

40,000 ft above the clouds its sunny !!!


----------



## am64

steffie email of photos didnt work  so when you *win that lottery* i will take you there for real ....ps note your paying xxx


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> 40,000 ft above the clouds its sunny !!!



So pleased you went and had such a tremendous experience AM - you deserve it!


----------



## am64

thanks northe xx ...without you lot (((HUGS steffie)))) supporting me back in Sept i would have never done it ...xx


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> thanks northe xx ...without you lot (((HUGS steffie)))) supporting me back in Sept i would have never done it ...xx



You've got to take us all with you next time!


----------



## am64

mmmmmmm...could try and organise a meet !!!  anyone up for it ...maybe 10th birthday 2018 all at pigeon point ???


----------



## Northerner

Worth bearing in mind as an option! When I win my millions, you're all invited!


----------



## am64

8 years saving ?????


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> 8 years saving ?????



On no income, it may not amount to much! ;(


----------



## Steff

nice to see piccys

sorry the email didnt work


----------



## am64

no what you mean ... but maybe ?5 a week for 8 years would be... ok first with correct answer wins a prize !!!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> no what you mean ... but maybe ?5 a week for 8 years would be... ok first with correct answer wins a prize !!!



Nowhere near enough! ?2080!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Nowhere near enough! ?2080!



ummmm our flights were ?400 and the acoomodation ?40 a night for a studio ...SOOO how much have i got to save ....oopppss pretty impossible !!!


----------



## am64

off to bed xxx catch ya all soon xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> off to bed xxx catch ya all soon xxx



night hun 


ty for pms xx


----------



## am64

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx catch ya when i can x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



xxxxxxxxxxx lol


----------



## Northerner

I never get that many kisses!


----------



## Hazel

I will start the rumours flying 

Night Alan

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I will start the rumours flying
> 
> Night Alan
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Hehe!


----------



## am64

hugs to you hazel aswell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

there's a lotta lurv out there tonight!? Whats in the water?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I never get that many kisses!



i give you plenty in private mail


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> i give you plenty in private mail



Shhhh!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> there's a lotta lurv out there tonight!? Whats in the water?



Group hug Rossi!


----------



## Steff

Rossi you just in time haha.come in feel the warmth feel the lurrrve


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Group hug Rossi!





Steffie said:


> Rossi you just in time haha.come in feel the warmth feel the lurrrve



How about group tree hugs!!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> How about group tree hugs!!



I got called weird when I was 5 because I liked to hug trees! (Confession is good for the soul )


----------



## Steff

You must be barking mad


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> You must be barking mad



Oh dear, she's noticed!  ')


----------



## LisaLQ

There's far too much free love going on in here, are you sure you've not been serving up mushrooms instead of drinks?

Ps.  Make mine a stiff one, seeing as we're on the subject. 
PPs.  Drink, that is.


----------



## Hazel

put it all down to snow blindness ????????????????????????

Can I have a very cold diet coke please, to cool me down


----------



## Steff

Night all

alarm set for 5am x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Night all
> 
> alarm set for 5am x



Goodnight Steffie, sleep tight


----------



## gail1

morning all
a lot of the snow here has melted hooray
you all take care
gail


----------



## Steff

Morning so nice to be able to see ground today

have a gd day all x


----------



## lucy123

Morning Steffie - going to try and make it to Tesco this morning - rapidly running out of grub!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning Steffie - going to try and make it to Tesco this morning - rapidly running out of grub!



my bro in law has been ordering online since monday, well that was until thursday when tesco cancelled there delivery option .


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

Just been quaffing some claret and making some beef stew, I promise most of the claret made it into the stew and not me at such an ungodly hour!

Tom


----------



## LisaLQ

Lentil soup anyone?  It's nummy.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Lentil soup anyone?  It's nummy.



id prefer it if it was Yummy.


----------



## am64

evening all xxx survived the sunday trading ....was sort of hoping it would be a failure so i could prove its not worth it but took ?160  and consequently made target  sister shop in next village (????) took only ?1.50 !!

 got to have me eyes tested and HbA1c done on thursday..... fortunately it be me day off aswell ...only problem i have at mo is working out when is best time to see nursey for results ...cant do it for a few weeks ....thinking i might see if i can email her instead ...?? maybe set up a thread next week ...has am maintained her HbA1c to 6.4 for another 6 months ??


----------



## Northerner

Well done on a great day's trading Am! What happened to those stamps you mentioned a while ago?


----------



## am64

still got them ...after all the silly season is over i will make more equiries ...ive got a few bits and am keeping them safe x


----------



## Steff

amanda xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## am64

steefiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxx read up on last nights 'love'in after i went to bed !!! we have really started something xxxxxxxxx hahhahaa


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steefiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxx read up on last nights 'love'in after i went to bed !!! we have really started something xxxxxxxxx hahhahaa



seems so lolol, had to go to bed before i threw up  xx


----------



## am64

i had that on thursday ???yuk!  ..but pleased to say all good at mo and nasty post hot holiday cold is on is way out !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i had that on thursday ???yuk!  ..but pleased to say all good at mo and nasty post hot holiday cold is on is way out !!



excellent, hay i got sumit to ask u in PM ok? x


----------



## am64

no probs huuny xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all 

Red wine chocolate fire lit armchair, shame there's nowt good on the telly!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all
> 
> Red wine chocolate fire lit armchair, shame there's nowt good on the telly!



hey x factor lol


----------



## Steff

Well im off to watch kerry katona on itv2 now for my sins x


----------



## Freddie99

Watching Frankie Boyle's Tramadol Nights on Channel 4 OD for the third of fourth time this week. Sick humour/gallows humour is what's needed to prepare me for my impending doom tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Watching Frankie Boyle's Tramadol Nights on Channel 4 OD for the third of fourth time this week. Sick humour/gallows humour is what's needed to prepare me for my impending doom tomorrow.
> 
> Tom



Good (bad!) taste Tom! Good luck with the new job tomorrow - hope all goes well!


----------



## LisaLQ

I missed Tramadol Nights (love the title, story of my life LOL).

Shall go check out catch up...


----------



## Steff

Right im off to bed to watch end of kerry 


nights all xx

good luck for tomorrow Tom


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## gail1

Morning all hope everyone is ok. It still very cold here. Have got my gripper socks on in fact I went to bed last night still wearing them lol. Have just made homemade pasta sauce lots of garlic its cooking away in slow cooker guess whos having spag boll tonight , that should keep the vampires away
take care all
gail


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Gail, Andy and all members.

Its very cold and frosty outside, but I would like to extend a warm welcome to all visitors to the forum, why not sign up and enjoy the friendship here.

John


----------



## twinnie

well i am visiting not happy .com  as it is snowing again and its fair coming down large hot choccy please


----------



## ukjohn

twinnie said:


> well i am visiting not happy .com  as it is snowing again and its fair coming down large hot choccy please



One large hot choccy with mini marshmallows on top..hows that Twinnie, hope it warms you up..
John


----------



## Steff

morning woo hoo been to the shops this morning and managed to get 3 xmas pressies thats a start anyways


----------



## AlisonM

Two more inches of snow here overnight, I've just done my BGs (19.4!!!) and I'm on the maximum dose of Glic now. I've spent the whole weekend in bed crying cos my hands are so sore and swollen (rheumatics, not BGs - I hope), I'm typing with one finger so forgive me if there are more spelling errors than usual. Although, there may actually be fewer because I'm going so slow I can actually read what I'm typing!

I need something warm and conforting to cheer me up (Pierce Brosnan, Brad Pitt, a Yeti?). But I don't know what I want, got any ideas?


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' pops his head around the door with a raised eyebrow and a woolly blanket just taken off a radiator in one hand and a large glass of anything you fancy in the other.



You're a scholar and a gentleman sir. What would you say to a large glass of mulled wine?


----------



## Freddie99

Just had very pleasant call from Occupational Health telling me that I've been passed as fit to work by that fine band of people. This means that I may be able to start work soon even though I won't have made induction that started this week however there does seem to be a way of circumventing the policy that means I would have to wait until next month to start as I haven't been able to make the start of this week's induction process. 

Tom


----------



## tracey w

good news Tom!



Just back from my pump clinic. consultant had no idea why my appointment was brought forward 2 months and she said today was not even her pump clinic just general one ?

anyway she was very pleased with me, hba1c 7.3 (last was 7.1), i was bit disappointed but had bad couple of months re basals and took a while to sort. she told me not to feel bad as she thinks im doing everthing i possibly can and not to beat myself up over it. she wasnt too happy that i said i have around 3 hypos a week and thinks i need to balance quality of life rather than worry about trying to get numbers tighter all the time.

think its nice to have a consultant that actually understands how hard it is and appreciates how hard some of us do try.


----------



## Freddie99

Bugger. Spoken with my future manager and she's not willing to let me start without having done a trust induction which means that I have to wait until the fourth of January to start working in the new job. Looks like I need to find a job to tide me over for the rest of the month. Balls.

Tom


----------



## Steff

JUst wanted to say im so happy today alot better then i have been so special thanks to gail,am,alan,tracey and andy vickie to xxxxxxxxx always amzes me how much this place makes me fell better xxxxx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> JUst wanted to say im so happy today alot better then i have been so special thanks to gail,am,alan,tracey and andy vickie to xxxxxxxxx always amzes me how much this place makes me fell better xxxxx



glad that you are feeling happer steff
well my hubby is braving the snow to see if he can get strips for my meter as my chemsit has closed early and i have ran out  so can i have a large hot choccy for him thanks


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> glad that you are feeling happer steff
> well my hubby is braving the snow to see if he can get strips for my meter as my chemsit has closed early and i have ran out  so can i have a large hot choccy for him thanks



coming up,good hubby u have there hun hes a keeper lol xx


----------



## Pigeon

Evening all, just thought I'd pop in for  a hot chocolate. Had a very productive day off work, got my hair cut, Christmas shopping finished, anniversary present and card bought, parcel posted, and just cancelled a credit card that I'd been meaning to stop for ages. Hooray!

Off for Christmas drinks and food for a work do tonight, should be good! Hope everyone else had a good day and hasn't got stuck in the snow.... x


----------



## Steff

Pigeon said:


> Evening all, just thought I'd pop in for  a hot chocolate. Had a very productive day off work, got my hair cut, Christmas shopping finished, anniversary present and card bought, parcel posted, and just cancelled a credit card that I'd been meaning to stop for ages. Hooray!
> 
> Off for Christmas drinks and food for a work do tonight, should be good! Hope everyone else had a good day and hasn't got stuck in the snow.... x



have a great time tonight pigeon, hope u can get back ok, we are due snow later today x


----------



## Pigeon

Oh no, hadn't seen the forecast! My first Christmas party was the week the snow started and I ended up tottering home through the falling snow. Will wear boots tonight just in case - at least it's withing walking distance.


----------



## twinnie

well i got 17 strips for my blood tester thank you hubby cost me ?7


----------



## Steff

evening all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## am64

evening but also nighty night me well tired xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> evening but also nighty night me well tired xx



night hun sleep welll xx


----------



## Steff

night all off to watch wild target with bill nighy and rupert grint 

x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx

hope everyones well


----------



## gail1

morning all its dam cold here
take care all
gail


----------



## twinnie

i am soooo cold had to walk to work last nite and back this morning large coffee please


----------



## Steff

coming up hun 

we are off into town my o/h must be feeling sick as he offered to come shopping with me on his day off 
think its only coz he wants to go in starbucks heeh xx


----------



## gail1

Looks like im stuck indoors all day am waiting for a delivery from Whiltshire farm foods, home support worker coming round at 12.00 was hoping to go out then but we will have to see
take care all
gail


----------



## rachelha

Grrrrr another day stuck in the flat, baby book bugs at the library is cancelled, my mums and babies group last thursday was cancelled.  I am thinking of going to get Nathan weighed at the baby clinic this afternoon just to get out of the house and see someone.


----------



## rachelha

Andy HB said:


> I don't suppose that it would be wise for me to say what a beautiful sunny morning it is here, would it?
> 
> Anyway, good morning everyone and I hope that the handsome hardy Scots are all wrapped up snug and warm!



It is a beautiful sunny morning up here in Edinburgh too, just v cold.  I think I might out on my trusty yaktrax and go for a walk in the botanic gardens this afternoon.  They are walking distance from my flat so if the buses are all cancelled again at least I will be able to get home.


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely and sunny here too today and currently -7c. Brrrr!

I'll have that humungous hot chocolate with whipped cream, marshmallows and sprinkles please.


----------



## rachelha

AlisonM said:


> Lovely and sunny here too today and currently -7c. Brrrr!
> 
> I'll have that humungous hot chocolate with whipped cream, marshmallows and sprinkles please.



Ooh that sounds good, one for me too please


----------



## Steff

hi all xx


----------



## Monica

Just going out in the -5 degree cold to collect Fiona BRRRRRR


----------



## Steff

YAY im happy son has to dress as a little victorian boy for next weeks play and for once all he needs i actually have in his wardrobe lol xx

simple minds eh x


----------



## Hazel

Everything here still buried in snow - minus 12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nothing is moving - Dad and I were both called to cancel doctor/hospital appts.    Even local taxi co not running.    Heaven only knows when ours bins will be lifted - it's over 2 weeks since the last uplift

Looking outside it looks beautiful, but it is lethal.

Enough is enough,    Never thought I wouls wish for heavy rain


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone?



all good thanks vickie, a productive day shopping and a nice trout for tea x you ok?


----------



## cazscot

Just popping in to say evening all .  I can please have a very large vodka and diet coke.

Hazel - hope you and your dad mange to get your appointments resheduled okay.

Twinnie - hope your neice is okay after having to stay in her school overnight.

Hope everyone is wrapped up nice and warm i this weather.  It is now -12 up here


----------



## AlisonM

cazscot said:


> Hope everyone is wrapped up nice and warm i this weather.  It is now -12 up here


Same here and dropping fast.

Now that I'm on the virtual insulin (practising for the real thing) I think I'll have a mulled cider with honey and cinnamon. Just to keep the cold out ye ken?


----------



## am64

evening all .....burrrr my inside of nose is so sore no snow but its well cold ...warmy pic to cheer you all up xx
little tobago from speyside ..tobago hehe not scotland with my mum in pic x


----------



## Steff

hi all xxxxx


----------



## am64

hi steffie your new piccie is looking very festive !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steffie your new piccie is looking very festive !



oh cheers it shall change before long had it on 3 days


----------



## am64

oops soz hant noticed !! LOL 

cricky 10pm ...bed !! late night opening tomorrow  finsh at about 8pm !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> oops soz hant noticed !! LOL



it wasnt a hint 



right im off for abit of relaxation in the bath


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..

Hope your out of that bath steff 

John


----------



## Steff

Morning John, just out now hehe xx

hope your well


----------



## Freddie99

Off to the dole office to sign on the dotted line and get the cash. Eurgh. Not fun really. 

Tom


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please its freezing here
hows everyone?


----------



## am64

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo xxx off tomorrow after xmas late night shppong night in the 'village' tonight  stayed open till 8.30pm ...still took loads of dosh 
got day off tomorow but off to have eyes tested with those drops ...note remember sunglasses !! and HbA1c !!!


----------



## Steff

morning all xx


----------



## cazscot

Morning Steffie, morning all .

I am supposed to have an exam this morning but looking outside I can just see the pavements glittering with the ice so with my sore knee (thanks to Tuesdays effort to get in for an exam) and Strathcylde Police still advising people not to travel I am not risking it...  Will just need to do the resits


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Morning Steffie, morning all .
> 
> I am supposed to have an exam this morning but looking outside I can just see the pavements glittering with the ice so with my sore knee (thanks to Tuesdays effort to get in for an exam) and Strathcylde Police still advising people not to travel I am not risking it...  Will just need to do the resits



Morning Carole what a carry on id certainly not risk it especially after your brave efforts on tuesday made you twist your knee, some situations just cant be gotten around and you have gave it your best shot hun xx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Morning Carole what a carry on id certainly not risk it especially after your brave efforts on tuesday made you twist your knee, some situations just cant be gotten around and you have gave it your best shot hun xx



Thanks Steffie xx


----------



## Steff

No bother hun x
right im off to the docs, back later x


----------



## tracey w

Nightmare this weather........


took me 3 hours to get into work, most motorways shut thiis morning and major roads, so many pile ups with the ice, not good


----------



## novorapidboi26

I know how you fell, its only just getting eaasier in glasgow...............

Was it snowing where you are...........?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Nightmare this weather........
> 
> 
> took me 3 hours to get into work, most motorways shut thiis morning and major roads, so many pile ups with the ice, not good



What a nigthmare hun, hope the boss was ok with you,x


----------



## tracey w

No snow its just very icy and dangerous.

Wish i didnt have to travel so far to work, but alas i do.


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> What a nigthmare hun, hope the boss was ok with you,x



Well i think most people were stuck somewhere in the north west, so not a lot can be said really. they are really good about such things actually.


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> No bother hun x
> right im off to the docs, back later x



hope everything was okay steff

large coffee not as cold here today


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hope everything was okay steff
> 
> large coffee not as cold here today



yeah i was just going to get a review of my meds hun , ive been took of the anti depressents dunno if thats good or bad yet lol xx


----------



## tracey w

Steffie, why would they take you off the ad, its not been that long surely?


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Steffie, why would they take you off the ad, its not been that long surely?



its been 5 weeks, she is trying to see if it helps with the hypers im getting, she said give it 5 days with them out of my system, if not then she may increase my amount of metformin to 4


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> yeah i was just going to get a review of my meds hun , ive been took of the anti depressents dunno if thats good or bad yet lol xx



thats unusual how do you feel about it hunnie pm me if you want to
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> thats unusual how do you feel about it hunnie pm me if you want to
> gail



I feel fine at the minute hun ask me in a few days haha...We shall see if it helps.x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> yeah i was just going to get a review of my meds hun , ive been took of the anti depressents dunno if thats good or bad yet lol xx



pm me if you need too hun


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> pm me if you need too hun



thanks gals at the minute im cool with it, if the hypers persist then i will know it was not worth coming off them...


----------



## twinnie

large vodka please my kids school is off again tomorrow aarrgghh that 2 weeks that my kids have not been at school


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> large vodka please my kids school is off again tomorrow aarrgghh that 2 weeks that my kids have not been at school



wow triple voddy me thinks hun, not long before xmas hols mine finish next week x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> wow triple voddy me thinks hun, not long before xmas hols mine finish next week x



up here its the 23 or the 24th need to check lol all there parties and pantos are next week hopefully this silly weather will settled


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> up here its the 23 or the 24th need to check lol all there parties and pantos are next week hopefully this silly weather will settled



yeah my sons play is next weds, he has to take his costume in tomoz so they must be having a run through, then on the thurs is his little party, the teachers will no doubt want them bringing party food in at sum point x


----------



## tracey w

Steffie, hope it sorts it out for you. xx


----------



## gail1

have just opened my post and i have a letter from DWP and I have received a ?25 cold weather payment. That will help a lot


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> have just opened my post and i have a letter from DWP and I have received a ?25 cold weather payment. That will help a lot



nice letter haha x


----------



## Steff

right off to watch the live corry now woo sad aint it haha


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well x


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please


----------



## Steff

coming up vickie hun xx

aww Andy cant ever accuse you of not being on the ball


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> You ruined my post!
> 
> Anyway, no hard feelings, here's a large coffee (with complimentary mint)



i got there first so you can get me my vanilla creme frappicino 

tut i never gave vickie one, if i did i never felt it


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> frappi-what??!



its a type of ice coffee


----------



## twinnie

pmsl what are you two like {steff and andy}
thanks for my coffee


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> pmsl what are you two like {steff and andy}
> thanks for my coffee



lolol, i know i keep him laughing hun x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> lolol, i know i keep him laughing hun x



after the night i had at work i need a good laugh thinking about getting a new job after xmas


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> after the night i had at work i need a good laugh thinking about getting a new job after xmas



join club hun sent off my cv to 4 places just gotta keep thinking it will happen at sometime x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> join club hun sent off my cv to 4 places just gotta keep thinking it will happen at sometime x



been looking out all my certicates and updating my c.v tp get photocopy over the weekend


----------



## Steff

nights all tryed going to bed a while ago but heartburn is being a pain, xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone this morning?


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone this morning?



Good morning Vickie! Had trouble sleeping last night, grrr!!! The weather down here is a lot warmer today - how is it where you are now?


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning crew just poping to say hi as busy busy busy all good hope you're cracking tastic too, 

Catch up soon 

Rossi

PS who's walked off this time??


----------



## Steff

Good morning all was up at 7 but dozed off at 9 on sofa x

have a gd day all, sorry you didnt sleep to well alan x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all was up at 7 but dozed off at 9 on sofa x
> 
> have a gd day all, sorry you didnt sleep to well alan x



Thanks Steffie, might be dozing off myself later!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Thanks Steffie, might be dozing off myself later!



i know the forum can have that effect hun


----------



## twinnie

its warmer here the now but rumours are going round that more snow is on the way on monday  the kids have a lot  on in school next week so hopefully the schools will be open as the panto that my daughter was suppose to be in has been cancelled


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> its warmer here the now but rumours are going round that more snow is on the way on monday  the kids have a lot  on in school next week so hopefully the schools will be open as the panto that my daughter was suppose to be in has been cancelled



aww bet she is gutted, xx


----------



## lucy123

Good Morning Island!!!

No snow here today - strange was plenty yesterday and its just gone poof!
Steffie/Alan - hope you enjoy your snooze! You can't beat a weekend mid day snooze! Hubby thought he was getting one but dragging him off to M&S!!1

Got a xmas do tonight - wasn't looking forward to it as got a lot of sad things going on at the moment - but going to get me glad rags on and go for it!

Might not be on too long today as the xmas shoppping is to be done!!

Have a good day all!


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> aww bet she is gutted, xx



she is steff but spoke to the teacher doing it all and hopefully next term there will do instead she was playing the part of the crazy frog lol


----------



## Steff

hope you haver a gd time at the do lucy hun we will keep the x factor thread going hehe, hope the xmas shopping goes smoothly have the rest of mine to do next week at some point



ahhh crazy frog eh my son would of liked that part he was sat on you tube last night blasting out that bloody crazy frog song haha x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> hope you haver a gd time at the do lucy hun we will keep the x factor thread going hehe, hope the xmas shopping goes smoothly have the rest of mine to do next week at some point
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh crazy frog eh my son would of liked that part he was sat on you tube last night blasting out that bloody crazy frog song haha x



i am sooo fed up of hearding that song she has to dance to it in the panto lol


----------



## lucy123

Steffie said:


> hope you haver a gd time at the do lucy hun we will keep the x factor thread going hehe, hope the xmas shopping goes smoothly have the rest of mine to do next week at some point
> 
> 
> 
> Yes was disappointed to see the real final 2 isn;t until tomorrow - i do feel its been dragged out over 2 nights long enough - Matt is going to win anyway. cher will go first today as bottom 2 last week. Final 2 will be Matt and OD! Thats it from the lucy vote!


----------



## gail1

having a greet weekend I was born to shop
take care all


----------



## Steff

hahaha sounds great gail, dont forget parsnip crisps lmao x

yeah i agree luch they like to get the most out of it, i was never keen on matt and was always on the cher band wagon but she has bored me for about 4 weeks now x


----------



## lucy123

Back from xmas shopping in M&S - a bit of a waste of time really. 
I spent ages looking for hampers - and then asked and was told they had some in the back but weren't supposed to say - why?

Now if anyone is really interested I have just bought a hamper half price from M&S online - they have some good offers on at the moment if anyone is still thinking of what to buy!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Back from xmas shopping in M&S - a bit of a waste of time really.
> I spent ages looking for hampers - and then asked and was told they had some in the back but weren't supposed to say - why?
> 
> Now if anyone is really interested I have just bought a hamper half price from M&S online - they have some good offers on at the moment if anyone is still thinking of what to buy!



Thanks Lucy im after a hamper for my mil, so shall take a peak..

Its been well weird today on here, not been able to get on for about 2 hours then suddenly this place is moving like a fright train x


----------



## tracey w

Your so funny Steffie,

a fright train  aaarghh x


----------



## sofaraway

Steffie said:


> Thanks Lucy im after a hamper for my mil, so shall take a peak..
> 
> Its been well weird today on here, not been able to get on for about 2 hours then suddenly this place is moving like a fright train x



I have been having trouble with my internet, some sites including this one wouldn't load for ages. 

Unusual for me to be spending time here at the weekend but I am alone at home, my girlfriend is out with a friend. might use the opportunity to wrap her presents

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

I've been having problems with my connection too. So much for superfast broadband...


----------



## Steff

Hi Nikki lovely to see in popping in hun xx

Ahh im pleased its not just me this time, last time it was something to do with sk, cmon Alan pull our finger out lol x

Trace i could not think of anything else to put lol


----------



## sofaraway

thanks Steff, haven't come in this thread for yonks, and not on the site as much as really busy with work.


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> thanks Steff, haven't come in this thread for yonks, and not on the site as much as really busy with work.



Your'e missed hun, was a shame we missed each other at the meet last month,It always seems when you arrive im leaving will have to sort that out sometime lol x


----------



## sofaraway

yeah I'm starting to get a complex about it! 

Are you planning to come to the Oxford one or is that too far for you? I expect Shelley will be arranging a circle D 3 year one in the spring time I think it will work out to be.


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> yeah I'm starting to get a complex about it!
> 
> Are you planning to come to the Oxford one or is that too far for you? I expect Shelley will be arranging a circle D 3 year one in the spring time I think it will work out to be.



No hun im not going to that one im afraid, i hope it is planned i will make a conscious descison b4 hand that i MUST come over or you come to me and we have a natter xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone large coffee please


----------



## Steff

on its way hun u ok xx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> on its way hun u ok xx



yeah not bad feeling a bit down with work  but hey fingers crossed get a new job soon 
how about yourself ?


----------



## rossi_mac

more tea vicar?


----------



## Steff

what a night need sumit strong


----------



## rossi_mac

it's getting hot in here!

and I actually mean the fire in the room I am at!

Warms the wine nicely though!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> it's getting hot in here!
> 
> and I actually mean the fire in the room I am at!
> 
> Warms the wine nicely though!!



sounds nice, got newcastle on and they beat liverpool  so thats gave me a warm feeling lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> sounds nice, got newcastle on and they beat liverpool  so thats gave me a warm feeling lol



serious the toon beat liverpool?! Cracking! I will have fun tomorrow with a couple of mates I'm meeting down the boozer!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Andy HB said:


> Roy should never have left Fulham!
> 
> Good evening all. I've retired to the island for a little respite from the hullaballoo!



very true, Roy is probably feeling a little lonely and lost up there just now!!


----------



## am64

oooh i wish we had a chimney for a nice real fire ...still then again if i was in the tropics i wouldnt be worrying about all this bone chillin cold !


----------



## Steff

oi am you told me you off to bed tut ill get complex xx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Roy should never have left Fulham!
> 
> Good evening all. I've retired to the island for a little respite from the hullaballoo!



and chris shud never of been sacked from newcastle , i hate ashley hate him so much grr


----------



## rossi_mac

whit aboot super al?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> whit aboot super al?



he wont touch them grr, i want him to be manager but alas he wont x


----------



## am64

steffie ive been trying to catch up ....but going now xxx night x


----------



## rossi_mac

Andy HB said:


> He realises that the idiots running the club aren't for him, I think.
> 
> There are a lot of idiots 'running' football clubs these days. It'll be a miracle if there isn't a major casualty in the next few years (e.g. Man Utd, Chelsea, or Man City going bust!).



In a way I hope it happens sooner rather than later so they all come crashing down to reality it would do a lot of good to everyone and hopefully improve the game and it's bad press would be lessened, well maybe!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steffie ive been trying to catch up ....but going now xxx night x



I was only joking missus xx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Anyway, my dilemma is .....
> 
> There is one small glass-worth of 12 year old Glendronach whisky loooking at me from the bottle. Do I ....
> 
> 1) Pour it into a nice glass and drink it now,
> 2) Drink it straight from the bottle,
> 3) Hug the bottle.
> 4) Sniff the bottle while drinking some water or
> 5) Stop thinking about alcohol.



just be a man about it and do all 5(well not number 5 though )


----------



## rossi_mac

3
4 (first half)
2
5
saves on washing up!


----------



## rossi_mac

It's a regular work out for myself!


----------



## Steff

wooo just treated a 19,4 god must be all the goings on in here, aint eaten nothing for 5 hours nevermind im coming down x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'm now going to break a personal rule and go .....
> 
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}
> 
> That's the only one I'm ever going to do so you're under orders to enjoy it.



enjoyed every minute of it x (and the hug)


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention that I've just finished step 2



oh goody while your vunerable ill take advantage


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'm waiting. How long does it take to get from the NE to W London?



quick if you use your bike, slow if you aint got a snow plough with it


----------



## SacredHeart

AAAAARGH. Getting very frustrated right here! I'm trying desperately hard to learn how to do a three beat weave with my poi ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehDAI_mWHYc is a great example of poi -I'm nowhere NEAR that good) for a display as part of the carol service at York Minster tomorrow. Getting nowhere fast, and lots of poi balls in the head.....GRRRR


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Still got snow then?



just aint clearing hun, xx wind aint helping either


----------



## SacredHeart

Please do! I could use laugh


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Steffie, the metformin playing up again? (ooh, do I dare to post that!)
> 
> YES!



lol silly bugger


----------



## Pigeon

Ooh, I used to do poi! Not very well though, I haven't practiced in about 4 years. Poi in a carol service sounds very cool.... Hope you get it sorted!


----------



## SacredHeart

I've only been doing it a couple of weeks - I can do a few tricks, but this one just seems to be beyond me. I've mastered symmetric and asymmetric circles, butterfly, buzz saw a few others that I don't know the names of, and I can walk back and forth with them, but this just is too hard!


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, just the glowing balls.....

There is no way of writing that without it having dirty undertones.

As for the asymmetric circles, it's when you're spinning one hand's poi clockwise, and the other anti clockwise


----------



## Northerner

Goodnight Andy  I think that makes 18 hours I've been on here today, with our highest daily postings for quite a while, especially for a Saturday and not all down to xfactor!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> ...and not all down to xfactor!



Unfortunately!

*runs away*


----------



## Twitchy

Morning all... I don't normally run off to an island to escape, but after last night I think my virtual self could happily do with getting blotto on rum & coke (sugary of course!) & passing out on the beach for a bit...is that allowed?! 

On the plus side (& slightly confusing when thinking of tropical beaches!) we're off to see Santa in a bit with the little 'uns!  Think I might pay for a go too at this rate!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all! Hope you have fun at Santa's Twitchy!


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I'm off to see the Mother this morning for a roast. She's taking my little sister up to Cambridge for an interview on Monday. I'm taking care of my other sister until the evening.

Tom


----------



## twinnie

morning hope everyone is okay large coffee please


----------



## am64

morning folks ...large coffee comming up twinnie ...im off to work too  'just give me the money !'


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> morning folks ...large coffee comming up twinnie ...im off to work too  'just give me the money !'



feel your pain am i am working tonight thanks for the coffee


----------



## Steff

morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Morning!
> 
> Just had my first cup of decaff coffee in real life and didn't enjoy it that much. So, I'm going to get a full-on dark roast cup of loveliness here instead.



nothing will taste that good as you got so drunnk last night


----------



## twinnie

Andy HB said:


> Morning!
> 
> Just had my first cup of decaff coffee in real life and didn't enjoy it that much. So, I'm going to get a full-on dark roast cup of loveliness here instead.



 lol cant stand the decaff stuff one full roasted cup coming up


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Steady on!
> 
> It was one small glass of whisky!!
> 
> (I didn't drink it from the bottle in the end. Too much of a snob)



I wont mention the malarkey in pm's then


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Hand .... spoon ..... stir .....



Just had a lovely cheese and onion muffin for brekkie for a treat, m m m ..

Andy im not embarrest easily


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I should hope not, I was doing my finest 'embarrassing' routine just for you.
> 
> Oh hang on, I've got Max Clifford on the other line. He wants to know all the gorey details. I might be in luck, he's promised me a photocopy of a 6 figure sum for my story.



Well just dont mention the glass bottle debarkle thats between you and me


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you are all well.

I'm not going to bring up the subject of bottles other than to ask has someone here bottled it 

John


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Right! That's sorted. I'm off to wash my dishes.



given the maid a day off have me Andy


ps fix my quote


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Are you sure, the prices went up this morning to ?25 a quoted word?



you know i pay well


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you are all well.
> 
> I'm not going to bring up the subject of bottles other than to ask has someone here bottled it
> 
> John



Morning John nice to hear from you all is well here xx cold but bright x


----------



## Steff

All I can say at the moment,,, place has a real atmosphere to it, hope the dark cloud lifts soon guys xxx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> All I can say at the moment,,, place has a real atmosphere to it, hope the dark cloud lifts soon guys xxx



Hey Steffie, I am sorry you feel that way.  So do I.xx


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hey Steffie, I am sorry you feel that way.  So do I.xx



Yeah Alan you had it more then most i guess last day or so, your head must be mashed all the unrest to deal with xxx


----------



## twinnie

hi guys starting to get really cold here again large hot choccy please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi guys starting to get really cold here again large hot choccy please



on its way madam x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> on its way madam x



thanks steff freezing my butt off lol


----------



## Steff

Andy ive got some mistletoe here, fancy it?


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Depends how you're holding it?



with my big toe


----------



## shirl

Can I join in an have Hot Choccie too? With some really thick cream on top and some marshmallows  hang the D I need comfort . . . . . . . LOL


----------



## Steff

shirl said:


> Can I join in an have Hot Choccie too? With some really thick cream on top and some marshmallows  hang the D I need comfort . . . . . . . LOL



Shirl coming right up sweety, and extra marshmallows for you huni xxx


----------



## Steff

ha ha ha , shirl if your good ill evenlet you have a quick peck x


----------



## shirl

Andy HB said:


> No, go away. I'm busy trying get some foliage off Steffie's big toe.



Oooer missus, as long as its only on Steffs big toe !!!


----------



## Steff

shirl said:


> Oooer missus, as long as its only on Steffs big toe !!!



thats all i let him have hun dnt u worry x


----------



## shirl

Steffie said:


> ha ha ha , shirl if your good ill evenlet you have a quick peck x



That sounds hopeful, be round shortly LOL


----------



## Steff

shirl said:


> That sounds hopeful, be round shortly LOL



make sure you bring the marshmallows hun x


----------



## shirl

Steffie said:


> thats all i let him have hun dnt u worry x



Glad to hear it  an thanx for the extra marshmallows they're brill X


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Honest, yer honour, I dunno wot happened. One minute I was asking about a big red 'at. The next minute I'm pulling greenery of some bird's foot on a virtual tropical island.



some birds foot hmm dont like that termonology last time i go up and get your lunch at some pub in holborn


----------



## shirl

Andy HB said:


> Honest, yer honour, I dunno wot happened. One minute I was asking about a big red 'at. The next minute I'm pulling greenery of some bird's foot on a virtual tropical island.



You sound as if your enjoying the experience a little *too* much, if you know wot I mean  could be I'm just a little jealous tho


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I stand corrected your honour.
> 
> Er, hang on, didn't I order mine and yours?



i gave you the money to pay and i dont remember seeing any change


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> That was the _handling_ fee.



grr and then i wont go on about the fact you left me


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> And then set fire to the station so you couldn't run after me.



yah that was u i knew it,,, i took the hint cause you sat at the other end of the train while we made our way there, i shoud of guessed my perfume was bad from that


----------



## shirl

Andy HB said:


> I'm just a barman (and sometime 'El Presidente') and have to do what the customers want. It's a job and someone has to do it.



Fair enough 'El Presidente' and a damn fine job your doin too, if you don't mind my saying so


----------



## Steff

tut have you all left me


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Nope, still here.
> 
> Just basking in the glow of a compliment from a fine customer.



oh aye that will be a first X


----------



## shirl

Steffie said:


> tut have you all left me



No Steff still here, u don't get rid of me that easily, mwhaha  Lovin the Choccie btw. and the marshmallows are just right, will save ya some!


----------



## shirl

Andy HB said:


> Nope, still here.
> 
> Just basking in the glow of a compliment from a fine customer.



Ah bless ya,
.
.
.
.
.
.

you did mean me, didn't you? An if not why not? Coz I'm a *lady* you know?


----------



## Steff

Dam these blood sugars, guess i need to go back to gp humph


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> OK Peeps! A very good night to you all.
> 
> Andy



sleep well chuck


----------



## shirl

Sorry just had to get something to eat and drink don't think the hot choccie worked too well, bs levels at 2.8  think I need to get to bed. Night all, hope we all have a good one,

Shirl


----------



## Northerner

shirl said:


> Sorry just had to get something to eat and drink don't think the hot choccie worked too well, bs levels at 2.8  think I need to get to bed. Night all, hope we all have a good one,
> 
> Shirl



Don't go to bed until they've recovered shirl! Hope you sleep well


----------



## Steff

oh god no im the oppostie way hun to high grr


ope all is well over night xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> oh god no im the oppostie way hun to high grr
> 
> 
> ope all is well over night xx



Hope so Steff. Sounds like you need an appointment soon to find out what's causing these hypers. Are you sure your byetta is OK/right temperature etc.?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope so Steff. Sounds like you need an appointment soon to find out what's causing these hypers. Are you sure your byetta is OK/right temperature etc.?



yeah all cool northey dunno if u missed it but i went to see doc thurs and was taken of my anti depressents to see if that would help, but not looking good at mo x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> yeah all cool northey dunno if u missed it but i went to see doc thurs and was taken of my anti depressents to see if that would help, but not looking good at mo x



You might be still adjusting to the change of meds, darned complex things that we are! The higher BG's are probably not helping you mood-wise  Or the weekend's kerfuffle! XFactor might have been rubbish, but at least a distraction!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You might be still adjusting to the change of meds, darned complex things that we are! The higher BG's are probably not helping you mood-wise  Or the weekend's kerfuffle! XFactor might have been rubbish, but at least a distraction!



yeah it was , mood has been shocking northey i tell u o/h stayed in 2night which is rare as sunday his pub night but so pleased he was i broke down on kitchen floor... x but alas moods ok now lol xx

shall bid you goodnight im away to my bed hun x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> yeah it was , mood has been shocking northey i tell u o/h stayed in 2night which is rare as sunday his pub night but so pleased he was i broke down on kitchen floor... x but alas moods ok now lol xx
> 
> shall bid you goodnight im away to my bed hun x



Sleep peacefully and soundly, m'dear


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## shiv

AHHHH

I saw James last night...oh god they were SO GOOD.

We paid extra to go to the soundcheck and have a q&a session with them (our VIP passes also entitled us to first entry to the gig itself!). I got to ask a question which they answered, then Tim Booth (the lead singer who I LOVE) came down and signed people's passes and other things they'd brought along. I asked him about a dance class he goes to in Brighton and we had a conversation about that!!

I did have a set fail on me so spent a lot of the night in the 20s but I was determined this wouldn't ruin my night, I had brought a spare set with me but it had fallen out of my bag at some point so I just had to keep doing pen corrections. Hit 23.8 at the start of the gig and was 12.2 by the end. I did however feel incredibly ill during the soundcheck - really sick and shakey.

ANYWAY

We got a good place to stand - at the front but to the side, so not right right in the crowd. During one song, Tim came over to my dad and asked him to hold his hand - then stood up on the barrier right in front of me - I could see up his shirt  he then stepped down into the audience - in between me and the barrier - so I practically cuddled him 

At the end of the gig I hung around to try and get a setlist, but the security staff and stage crew weren't very helpful - there was a line of us asking them to pass some down. Eventually one of them passed a few down but I didn't get one - however, I am ruddy persistant and as I was waiting to get my coat out the cloak room I saw one of the stage crew pass the last one down to a security guard - so I literally ran over shouting "ME ME ME ME ME ME!" and the security guard gave it to me 

Had suuuuuuuuuuuuuch a good night, even with the stupidly high levels! Thankfully had decided to take my pen with me so I was able to deal with it - think I would have actually cried if I'd had to leave.

Had a karma moment - found someone's debit card on the floor outside the venue so I gave it to the security guard, then a few minutes later a girl came running over and asked if I'd handed it in, so I told her I'd given it to the security guard - she gave me a big hug and said thankyou and that I had restored her faith in humanity! Maybe that's why I got that last setlist eh??


----------



## Steff

Sounds like one maazing night shiv, did you and tom and your dad  just go? x


----------



## shiv

Steffie said:


> Sounds like one maazing night shiv, did you and tom and your dad  just go? x



Just me and my dad! We go to see them every time they tour.


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> Just me and my dad! We go to see them every time they tour.



I might be wrong but did they do sit down?


----------



## Steff

Right I must get my derriere in gear off to town to buy 18 personalised cards ,just never been able to send the family plain ones from a box lol....


----------



## rachelha

Steffie said:


> Right I must get my derriere in gear off to town to buy 18 personalised cards ,just never been able to send the family plain ones from a box lol....



We ordered some with a photo of Nathan dressed as Santa on.  They have not arrived yet though, hope they turn up soon.


----------



## rachelha

Nathans appointment for is hernia operation has come through, 12th January.  He will only be just over 4 months then.  I feel a bit sick just thinking about it.


----------



## ukjohn

rachelha said:


> Nathans appointment for is hernia operation has come through, 12th January.  He will only be just over 4 months then.  I feel a bit sick just thinking about it.



Rachella

Nothing I say will allay your fears or concerns over Nathans hernia operation in January, and whilst not intending to make light of it, but that type of operation these days is just routine. I know it can be stressfull for you, but put it to the back of your mind for now and enjoy the Christmas period. I'm sure that sometime after January, Nathan will have you running round in circles and keeping you fit. 

Take care
John


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..
Hope this is the beginning of a great week for you all.
John


----------



## ypauly

Morning peeps.


----------



## rachelha

ukjohn said:


> Rachella
> 
> Nothing I say will allay your fears or concerns over Nathans hernia operation in January, and whilst not intending to make light of it, but that type of operation these days is just routine. I know it can be stressfull for you, but put it to the back of your mind for now and enjoy the Christmas period. I'm sure that sometime after January, Nathan will have you running round in circles and keeping you fit.
> 
> Take care
> John



Thanks John, I rationally know it is a routine operation, and he will be fine.  Unfortunately I am not feeling v rational today.  Hopefully tomorrow when the shock of the appointment coming through is over, I will have my logical head on again.


----------



## ukjohn

rachelha said:


> Thanks John, I rationally know it is a routine operation, and he will be fine.  Unfortunately I am not feeling v rational today.  Hopefully tomorrow when the shock of the appointment coming through is over, I will have my logical head on again.



Rachella

Having read back through my message, its sounds cold and calculated, it was not meant to come across that way, my intention was to try and give some comfort in what must be an important and concerning time for you. As a father, granddad and great granddad, I do understand your feelings.

John


----------



## rachelha

ukjohn said:


> Rachella
> 
> Having read back through my message, its sounds cold and calculated, it was not meant to come across that way, my intention was to try and give some comfort in what must be an important and concerning time for you. As a father, granddad and great granddad, I do understand your feelings.
> 
> John



Dont worry John, I know you meant well, thanks for your comments.


----------



## shiv

Steffie said:


> I might be wrong but did they do sit down?



They definitely did! They did it acoustically and they all sat on the equipment at the front of the stage.


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> They definitely did! They did it acoustically and they all sat on the equipment at the front of the stage.



And did the audience all sit down?


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> And did the audience all sit down?



Haha, no, more like we all danced our socks off!


----------



## rachelha

shiv said:


> Haha, no, more like we all danced our socks off!



I saw them once at t in the park, and everyone sat down and waved there arms about.  Fortunately it had not been raining.


----------



## shiv

rachelha said:


> I saw them once at t in the park, and everyone sat down and waved there arms about.  Fortunately it had not been raining.



Sounds great. I don't think we'd have been able to sit down, what with the amount of people there and the venue being pretty small.

Although one guy did climb down from the balcony to the stalls section (the venue we saw has seating in the balcony and is just standing in the stalls bits) - he was quickly frog marched out!


----------



## shiv

Oh I forgot to say. I had to complain to the bar manager about the attitude of one of his members of staff.

We asked for a diet pepsi, only for the girl to tell me there was none. Great, I thought I was going to have water. Then I saw they had pepsi max in bottles and so I explained that I was type 1, couldn't drink any other drink due to the sugar content (this was when I was still in the 20s) and asked politely if she would be able to sell me the bottle at the same price as a cup of the stuff on tap. She told me no, I would just have to buy it and she couldn't do anything about it. My dad stepped in and paid for it, but I felt the way she handled it was incredibly rude.

Sooooooo I got the manager to come and speak to me. He was a very nice guy, I explained that I just wanted to be able to buy a cheaper priced drink like everyone else, invisible disability, etc. Just to point out - I wasn't being rude or demanding, but felt it was important to highlight the way I had been spoken to. I told him I wasn't trying to be demanding, but that I have slightly different needs to the majority of the general public and I appreciate it when this is taken into account in a situation like this. He agreed that she had spoken out of turn and he said that they shouldn't have run out of diet pepsi in the first place. He did offer me a J20 so I quickly explained about the sugar in it! He then gave me another bottle of pepsi max

Obviously I have no idea if he spoke to her as he said he would, but I plan to email the management re her attitude and how helpful he was. I wasn't expecting a free drink, I just wanted to make them aware of how it made *me* feel.


----------



## Steff

woo mad et back in one piece, get ready for this ?38 lighter now coz of clintons shushh


----------



## shiv

Steffie said:


> woo mad et back in one piece, get ready for this ?38 lighter now coz of clintons shushh



?38?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> ?38?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



yeah i know exactly to the pound, thats what happens when he tells me to get decent cards for all the family hun x


----------



## katie

Hello everyone.

Woah Steff, that's loads! My dad seems to have bought cards for the next 10 Christmases so I'm going to ask him if I can have some (luckily I don't have many friends ).

I'm watching Doctors and imagining all the things Harry Hill would say about it. It's so bad it's funny


----------



## katie

Hahaha a woman diagnosed her husband with a brain tumor using google


----------



## Steff

I know his justification it only happens once a year LOL


----------



## tracey w

Wow Steffie, I was peeeed off when i spent ?7 on stamps to post my cards,

bah humbug


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Wow Steffie, I was peeeed off when i spent ?7 on stamps to post my cards,
> 
> bah humbug



Well I dont like to gloat  but we get 50 every year, its royal mails way of thanking there postys lol x


----------



## tracey w

Bet they would rather have a pay rise though? 

soooooo streesful today, am actually shaking right now after getting off the phone with a client.


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Bet they would rather have a pay rise though?
> 
> soooooo streesful today, am actually shaking right now after getting off the phone with a client.



that bad huh hun 

yeah they would still not recieved there xmas bonus yet, hopefully its the 17th, better birthday pressie hehe xxx


----------



## tracey w

yea, wish i could retire, he he

ah well off tomorow, out tonight for nice meal and few wines 

xmas bonus, that would be nice too


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> yea, wish i could retire, he he
> 
> ah well off tomorow, out tonight for nice meal and few wines
> 
> xmas bonus, that would be nice too



Sounds like a good evening hun, make sure you only have 2 bottles of wine haha xx


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Sounds like a good evening hun, make sure you only have 2 bottles of wine haha xx



oh ok then, 

have a good evening xx


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> oh ok then,
> 
> have a good evening xx



and you hun chat to you soon x


----------



## Steff

Hi all , grr bloody footy on tonight man u vs arsenal, gotta have robson green on record lol x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xxx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> You're all a bunch of students, aren't you? It's well past midday and still not a peep!
> 
> Good Afternoon Everyone!



Afternoon Andy pandy x


----------



## Steff

Well i never expected this........... peace and quiet while i lie down and have a bottle of JD x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> And Andy trolls in with his personal stereo on full blast!
> 
> The Ride of the Valkyrie!!



Not talking to you .......


----------



## Monica

Andy HB said:


> And Andy trolls in with his personal stereo on full blast!
> 
> The Ride of the Valkyrie!!



Turn it down, this is supposed to be a calm tropical island!!


----------



## Monica

Andy HB said:


> Oh alright then. Just for you, eh?
> 
> I need to go and start chopping me onions anyway.



Awww, I didn't mean for you to go away!


----------



## Steff

good eve monica,,, im off to watch soaps now shall be back later, keep an eye on my bottle lol x


----------



## Monica

Andy HB said:


> Nothing personal, I've just been struggling to work up the enthusiasm for getting my evening meal prepared and cooked. I'd have normally eaten by now!



I see! It's all over and done with here. And I had a shock of my life too. Carol is in our bad books, so she offered to do the washing up (read fill the dishwasher) in the hope she could go online for a bit. After doing it all to my satisfaction, hubby still said NO.


----------



## Steff

good man


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Mind you, I have you to thank. I seem to remember you mentioning a baked potato in one of your posts. An inspiration to me, you are sometimes!



ALL the time thank you


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> You're too sharp Steffie! I can't slip anything past you.



refrains from saying the most obvious reply to that


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Right! I'm now in the mood for something hot, sweet(ish) and spicy.
> 
> One cup of hot chocolate with nutmeg is now being blasted in the microwave.
> 
> Good night everyone! See you tomorrow (so long as you get up a bit earlier - this morning's show was a disgrace!)



haha ill be here 

goodnight Andy enjoy your hot night


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all hope everyones well xx



Good morning Steffie  No sleep for me again last night, grr! How can you not sleep when you feel so tired?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie  No sleep for me again last night, grr! How can you not sleep when you feel so tired?



Good morning Alan, visit to the docs in order ? xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steffie..

Good morning everyone.

John


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John, hope you are well


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> Good morning John, hope you are well



Good morning Alan.

Well I appear to be doing better than you sleepwise, I'm getting 6 hours albeit in 2 shifts 

John.


----------



## Steff

mornin guys not long now and ill be 21 xx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> You beat me to it, Steffie! Only two days after, I'll be 21 too!!



is it your birthday to?


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> You betta believe it!



You dark horse you, i never realised, saggittarious are good at keeping secrets


----------



## ukjohn

I think there maybe a virus running through this Tropical Island, it appears to be playing with the minds of some and taking them back to their younger years


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> I think there maybe a virus running through this Tropical Island, it appears to be playing with the minds of some and taking them back to thier younger years



I dont know what you mean


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> But only when no-one asks me. Then I'm rubbish.
> 
> (p.s. just in case you miss my edit - I'm two days after you rather than two after today)
> 
> And, John, I'm not indicating the base of my numbering system. So long as that keeps changing (and using whole number bases) I am 21 every two years.



sorry i lost andy , you mean your birthday the 19th?


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Yes, but I was trying to keep it secret.



well covers blown are you really a saggittarious haha


----------



## ukjohn

Andy HB said:


> But only when no-one asks me. Then I'm rubbish.
> 
> (p.s. just in case you miss my edit - I'm two days after you rather than two after today)
> 
> And, John, I'm not indicating the base of my numbering system. So long as that keeps changing (and using whole number bases) I am 21 every two years.



I've cracked it

X  times Y divided by the logic of Andys whole numbers, taking into account the moons fazes in the north before Summer recess, then the main figure must put me in the age bracket of 35   yay...I did that on my own


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> It's either that or a rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> How true!



wow all that is so true as well, ok maybe the temper part on my part is abit debatble x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Does that mean that you're a rabbit too?



er i dunno lol


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Oh really!
> 
> Rabbit Years : 1915, 1927, 1939, 1951, 1963, 1975, 1987, 1999
> Snake Years : 1917, 1929, 1941, 1953, 1965, 1977, 1989, 2001
> 
> I only list the snake years because you're going to be 21.



oh dear im not there but my o/h is a snake ive just found out lol


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Loving the red beard Steffie!
> 
> (Andy squints at screen a little more!)
> 
> Dragon then? - 1916, 1928, 1940, 1952, 1964, 1976, 1988, 2000



lol ty


nope im not dragon either...


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Rat? - 1912, 1924, 1936, 1948, 1960, 1972, 1984, 1996
> 
> (why did the chinese pick such awful animals?)



ok ill tell you im a randy rooster ok pmsl


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> But that must mean that you'll only be 17 on the 17th!



oh dear my source was incorrect im a dog andy... rooster is for 1983

oh and im compatible with a rabbit a well lol


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Well, here's yours then .....
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you can keep a secret for more than one reason!



Aww thanks for putting that up does sound abit like me im not selfish though lol, distant a parties i spot on as well,


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Nah! I always feel that we can pick and choose what we like out of things like that!
> 
> Anyway, I bow to you Oh Great Leader!



About time, well this leader is off to do some housework, bye for now Andyx


----------



## twinnie

soooo fed up today large coffee please hows everyone?


----------



## Steff

well least i still have leccy so u guys can keep me warm,,,, bloody hate living council


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> oh dear my source was incorrect im a dog andy... rooster is for 1983
> 
> oh and im compatible with a rabbit a well lol



Here is the Wiki page - telling you the sign and associated element. 
Jan and Feb can fall into a different Chinese year.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_zodiac


----------



## Steff

soooooooooooo cold just hope the guy come early 2moz, the heat from the bottom of the laptop is great


----------



## rachelha

Steffie said:


> soooooooooooo cold just hope the guy come early 2moz, the heat from the bottom of the laptop is great



Really hope you get it sorted quickly.


----------



## Steff

Good morning alll luckily a good sleep was had by all, which is good considering place is like an igloo xx


----------



## Steff

Thanks Andy


----------



## Steff

Im so pleased it is all sorted, we can now stop shivering and shaking lol hallujulah!


----------



## Northerner

I was born in the Year of the Dog (1958)  Not sure I'd agree with all that it says about me, except the good, flattering bits


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I was born in the Year of the Dog (1958)  Not sure I'd agree with all that it says about me, except the good, flattering bits



yay we can be a pack of dogs lol x, i dont agree with the always have money bit either


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> yay we can be a pack of dogs lol x, i dont agree with the always have money bit either



Definitely not! Don't know where they get that bit from!


----------



## shiv

I'm on annual leave this week and I'm back up in Birmingham.

I have become such a SLOB this week! My daily routine has come to consist of getting up at 10am, watching Glee, CSI x 2, then showering and doing some housework for le mama.

It's raining really hard here!


----------



## Northerner

Getting black as night out there - think we're in for a downpour!  Can't remember the last time we had a lot of rain down here.


----------



## Steff

Snow been here since early morn.


----------



## margie

Here is the link I thought I had posted but have no added - for Chinese zodiacs - gives years and the sign
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_zodiac

I would appear to be a wood snake......


----------



## tracey w

Steffie, you are looking so much younger! Barman ill have a pint of what Steffies on please


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Steffie, you are looking so much younger! Barman ill have a pint of what Steffies on please



rofl i know amazing what no7 skin moisturiser can do x


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> rofl i know amazing what no7 skin moisturiser can do x



right then, off to buy a bucket load tomorrow then


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> right then, off to buy a bucket load tomorrow then



no hun surely you only need a sack full x

    runs>>>>


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> no hun surely you only need a sack full x
> 
> runs>>>>



you cheekey wotnot, after the horrible day ive had too, be nice 

(2 sacks probably)


----------



## am64

i had a lovely lady come in the other day who had lost wieght and consequently i had a great time helping her buy some lovely stuff ...she then said how she thought we were of a similar age thats why we got on so well....she was 57 !! ......im 47 in two months ... hair dye time me thinks


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> i had a lovely lady come in the other day who had lost wieght and consequently i had a great time helping her buy some lovely stuff ...she then said how she thought we were of a similar age thats why we got on so well....she was 57 !! ......im 47 in two months ... hair dye time me thinks



the lad I work with is 22, and I need to remind myself that I'm not!!


----------



## Steff

nighty nights all i shall wake a whole year older 2moro, if u dont see me on i have been whisked away to rome for the weekend.

haha cyaz tomorrrow 

xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x hope everyones well,


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Good morning BIRTHDAY GIRL!
> 
> I have reserved a special table for you over there. Please make yourself comfortable and the automated bar service will bring you anything you desire. Just ask away.



Why thank you kind sir,madam would like 2 croissiants cinvered in butter and philidelphia, for lun ch i would like lobster salad with 2 glasses of pink champagne and for tea ill have steak diane x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Sorry, we're out of pink champagne, but we do have a bottle of Cristal Brut 1990, Millenium 2000, Methuselah (6 Litres) and at nearly $18,000 a bottle, I'm sure that should be a suitable replacement (It's on me!)?
> 
> Anyway, it's coming up now.



That will do ,x


----------



## twinnie

hello all sorry not been in have been working that me off now untill next week  large coffee please


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all, phew all my over indulgence has not made my BS to bad tested at 8 and was 9.4 then at 11 i was 6.4 nice one, might be naughty more often then xxx


----------



## am64

happy  birthday hunny ...hope you have a good one ...rum punch on me xxx


----------



## Northerner

Morning all! Ugh! Snow!


----------



## lucy123

Morning Alan - no snow here yet! Did all my shopping til late last night as expected to be snowed in but not a flutter yet! Have my christmas do this evening, so hoping it holds off a little longer!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Morning Alan - no snow here yet! Did all my shopping til late last night as expected to be snowed in but not a flutter yet! Have my christmas do this evening, so hoping it holds off a little longer!



Good morning Lucy, hope you don't get any and are able to enjoy your evening out!  I was hoping it would hold off until later today so I could go for a run, but it looks like I'm on the EB. Have you got the treadmill up and running yet?


----------



## Steff

Morning all, about time you had a share of some al x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning all, about time you had a share of some al x



Morning Steffie, I'm hoping the heat from my rage at the sight of it will make it melt!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Good morning Lucy, hope you don't get any and are able to enjoy your evening out!  I was hoping it would hold off until later today so I could go for a run, but it looks like I'm on the EB. Have you got the treadmill up and running yet?



Funny you should say that - I have just done 3k!

Boy - its hard work!

Morning Steffie.


----------



## Steff

pmsl@Alan hope so then


Morning Lucy, hope you have a good night tonight at xmas du


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

Alan, we also have snow in my part of Bristol, but not causing problems.

Lucy, enjoy your night out tonight. I find it hard work on my treadmill, I carry extra weight now that Rosie (my parrot) insists on sitting on my shoulder 

Steff.. did you enjoy your birthday treat. hope theres no hangover from the shandy


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Steff.. did you enjoy your birthday treat. hope theres no hangover from the shandy




Good morning John yes thanks had a brill day x


----------



## tracey w

Morning all,

well finally got to work, but not good driving conditions. 

Its snowing quite hard still, i work 25 miles from home  and have some horrible A roads to pass.  Hope the boss rings and says i can go early


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Morning all,
> 
> well finally got to work, but not good driving conditions.
> 
> Its snowing quite hard still, i work 25 miles from home  and have some horrible A roads to pass.  Hope the boss rings and says i can go early



Hi hun hope you get home ok, we have 6 inches plus at the minute, and guess what boss sent M out tin it to deliver not happy x


----------



## lucy123

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Alan, we also have snow in my part of Bristol, but not causing problems.
> 
> Lucy, enjoy your night out tonight. I find it hard work on my treadmill, I carry extra weight now that Rosie (my parrot) insists on sitting on my shoulder
> 
> Steff.. did you enjoy your birthday treat. hope theres no hangover from the shandy




Ha Ha John,

It felt like I was running with an elephant on my back this morning! But I did it and thats the important thing. Putting tree up now and wrapping pressies and writing cards, then just need to wait for the big fat man in red!

Morning Tracey, hope you get home okay.


----------



## tracey w

Boss just called, to say leave when I feel ready as safety is paramount. So I feel more relaxed now, think will go about 3 unlees weather takes turn for worse.

Lucy have you got a treadmill now then?


----------



## Steff

Hi andy ty sweety


yay u had snow about time u got your fair share as well x


----------



## lucy123

tracey w said:


> Boss just called, to say leave when I feel ready as safety is paramount. So I feel more relaxed now, think will go about 3 unlees weather takes turn for worse.
> 
> Lucy have you got a treadmill now then?




Yes -its a Powertrek Pacemaker plus, has up to speed 18 and 16 incline. Just need to get my routine going. Its got 48 built in progs too but can;t find anything in the manual that says what the programmes are so just doing it manually at the moment.


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone?


----------



## Steff

gd ty hows u x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, well no more snow overnight, looks like our day out is not ruined, we are meeting other halves dad to exchange pressies and have some lunch x 
Hope everyones well


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Pretty much the same here too. Probably worth another trek out to try and get atleast one more decent walk in before it becomes too treacherous underfoot from the compacted snow.



Yes i need the usual essentials milk etc ...its so hard work walking in the deep snow


----------



## ukjohn

Good Morning everyone..

Steff. I hope you have a nice lunch out today with the family.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good Morning everyone..
> 
> Steff. I hope you have a nice lunch out today with the family.
> 
> John.



Thanks John hun Xx


----------



## Steff

cant stand cockles im afraid, can we bring our own alternative pweeze


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente's personal chef can make any alterations required. Just ask one of his personal waiters when you enter the palace and they'll pass the details on via his personal assistant.



Your on.. shall have to dig my best fake fur coat out its going to be chilly later x


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> There has to be something on t'internet surely?




Looked but couldn't find anything other than same comment that it has 48 progs! I know that but what do they do!!!


----------



## tracey w

Andy HB said:


> As it's 'El Presidente's Official Birthday today, he wishes to make it known that his personal palace bar, restaurant and dance floor are available for use by anyone suitably attired from 6pm this evening. That is evening dresses for the ladies and penguin suits for the blokes (and I mean penguin suits).
> 
> The menu will be :
> 
> *Starter*
> Smoked salmon with blinis, woodland sorrel and wild cress
> 
> *Fish Course*
> Pan-fried turbot with cockles and oxtail
> 
> *Main Course*
> Loin of roe venison with potato cake, roast roots, creamed cabbage and game gravy
> 
> *Dessert*
> Custard tart with nutmeg
> 
> (if it's good enough for the Queen, it's good enough for you lot!)



andy thats so sweet of you, but i dont like anything on your menu (fussy mare me ),think i will have to eat first and just attend for the free drinks. did you say free bar?


----------



## tracey w

Steffie, enjoy your afternoon out!

Lucy sounds much more snazzzy than my treadmill, brill 

Morning John


----------



## lucy123

tracey w said:


> andy thats so sweet of you, but i dont like anything on your menu (fussy mare me ),think i will have to eat first and just attend for the free drinks. did you say free bar?



.....did someone say free bar?......


----------



## lucy123

Can I have a nice medium rare steak instead of steak pie, and fresh fruit salad with cinammon please instead of apple pie. Garlic mushrooms are fine. Could I also have a nice square plate and a chilled glass of chardonnay?
Thanking you sir! 
Could I also have it before 9pm as i have a date with the other sir...mr sugar himself!


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> dance floor are available for use by anyone suitably attired from 6pm this evening. That is evening dresses for the ladies and penguin suits for the blokes (and I mean penguin suits).




and will you be wearing your birthday suit Andy?...:


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> Definitely, with attached 'modesty sporran' with Lindsay tartan motif.




eer....just remembered got a very important meeting this evening Andy!


----------



## Freddie99

Sat here watching the extended version of Have I Got News for you. We've got more snow coming down and as per usual the south has started to stop working. Sat here sipping tea which has been loaded with condensed milk and is lovely. 

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

Andy HB said:


> Condensed milk in tea! Bleh!!



Get out! It's lovely! Means I don't have to throw in half a dozen sugar cubes to help me keep warm. That and I don't have any normal milk! Laziness prevails.


----------



## tracey w

Maybe you could have several a la carte courses to choose from Andy, I still only like one of those courses ?


and condensed milk Tom, how very student like


----------



## Freddie99

tracey w said:


> condensed milk Tom, how very student like



Hehehe, rather amusing as I'm no longer a student hehe. I like it and can't be arsed to go out in the snow to get more milk! I am getting a little lazy.


----------



## shiv

Well, this is the first time I've been ill since being on the pump. Nothing major although I am feeling really rough. Cough, sore throat, headache, achey body, etc.

Got my interview tomorrow and I REALLY CANNOT BE ILL FOR IT.


----------



## tracey w

Hope you can sort yourself out for tomorrow Shiv, 

good luck with the interview x


----------



## twinnie

hi all hope everyone is okay 
large coffee please


----------



## Steff

well not long to go now i have saved a space in my tummy for andys fine delights at 6


----------



## shiv

Guys, noone has asked me where my interview is for...


----------



## Steff

Good eve well im throurougly full up now thanks andy ill have my desserrt about ninish


shiv good luck for tomorrow whats the interview for ? x


----------



## shiv

Fundraising Admin at JDRF


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> Fundraising Admin at JDRF



aw perfect for you shiv, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Hazel

fingers crossed for you Shiv


----------



## Freddie99

Just had to change my cannula because I've had irritatingly high BG's all day even with a temporary basal. Couldn't get anything below 9 despite multiple corrections combined with the temporary basal. Fingers crossed this works. The last cannula was half air bubbles. Not exactly a good sign. Then again the old reservoir looked like a glass of Dom Perignon.


----------



## shiv

^ you seem to have a lot of reservoirs that look like that?

Cannula change for me, it's been 2 days and this Sil is falling apart, literally.

Not sure it would have been your cannula Tom, if it had failed surely you would have shot right up. Did you try just priming out those air bubbles? Could it have been them causing the problem?


----------



## am64

good luck shiv for interview ...you be so good at that job ... when you become head of fundraising and open a charity shop ...im ya womanxxxx hehee


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Well, this is the first time I've been ill since being on the pump. Nothing major although I am feeling really rough. Cough, sore throat, headache, achey body, etc.
> 
> Got my interview tomorrow and I REALLY CANNOT BE ILL FOR IT.



Good luck with the interview Shiv! Hope you are feeling OK by tomorrow.


----------



## lucy123

Morning all, busy day at work today,but wanted to pop in to wish Shiv good luck for her interview today...Good Luck Shiv!


----------



## shiv

thanks 

not sure what to do re trains. i have tickets for the 09:19 AND 12:19 trains (they only cost a few ? each, thanks to booking in advance) but think i might head to the station for around 10.30/11, if the trains are mega delayed i'll catch an earlier one (single to london is ?9 so not going to cripple me, payday tomorrow), if not i can just catch the 12:19 one as planned.

stupid snow!!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## Steff

not alot fine about it ..


----------



## ukjohn

Good Morning everyone.
Its just started snowing in my part of Bristol, its a bit early after being forecast for midday. But we cant complain here, we have got away very lightly.

Take care all those that are out and about today.

John


----------



## tracey w

shiv said:


> Fundraising Admin at JDRF



sorry i presumed it was for your nursing degree


----------



## tracey w

Morning all!

Am soooooooooooo cold, and heating on full blast


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Oh dear. I hope it improves for you, soon.
> 
> An extremely large hot choc with all the trimmings is ready for you as soon as you want it.



What I meant was your venison gave me tummy bother


----------



## Steff

Yeah to late now for me, sick all over my xmas tree now


----------



## Steff

Im at a disadvantage with a sore stomach so im the immediate winner ok xX


----------



## Steff

Urgh away for a lie down feel so rough, eyes are so sore...

x


----------



## Steff

Thanks andy im grazing on 2 carrotts at the min x

sleep well


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..

I cant stop, got loads to do and less time to do it in, as Northerner said its the shortest day today 

John


----------



## ukjohn

Looks like I've been the only one on this Island today, I wonder if others know something I dont. I will go check my deoderant to make sure its working ok..


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Looks like I've been the only one on this Island today, I wonder if others know something I dont. I will go check my deoderant to make sure its working ok..



Who said that? Ah John! You're right, it's been exceptionally quiet here today - I would have thought everyone would have popped in to escape the bad weather 'back home'  Hope you've had a good day!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

enjoy your day.

John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John, hope you have a good day too!


----------



## tracey w

Morning John and Northe, hope you both have a lovely day today!


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> Morning John and Northe, hope you both have a lovely day today!



You too Tracey!  Feeling marginally more festive now I've put my tree up and the postie has brought a parcel of presents for me from my sister


----------



## lucy123

Goooood Morning all! Last day at work today - yeah! Not a lot to do. Just want to get home! I am praying the cleaners have been and not cancelled due to snow when I get home though!!


----------



## Karen

Morning - not been here before, but it looks just the place to be. Got tired of the snow and ice back home, so caught the boat and here I am. Off to explore and find a quiet spot for my meditation session, hope to see some of you around soon.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Karen and Lucy!  Is it too early for a Southern Comfort and Canada dry?


----------



## lucy123

Morning Karen - lay back in the hammock and let the sun do the rest!
Alan - its never too early!!


----------



## ukjohn

Thought I would throw in some music for the early morning boozers 

Good morning everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John, thanksh for the enntuurrrtainmunt! *hic*


----------



## lucy123

Morning John...does look a bit like you in that suit!


----------



## Steff

morning been a while 

happy chrimbo x


----------



## ukjohn

Good Morning everyone. Tomorrows the big day, bet you are all getting excited, I know I am 

Its the only time of the year that I get my hands in a stocking these days 

Enjoy your day

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Its the only time of the year that I get my hands in a stocking these days



pmsllllllllll


----------



## Steff

So looking forward to tonight have got home made pizza with turkey,cranberry,bacon and sausage topping, very festive hehe...xx


----------



## Northerner

Sounds very tasty Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Dunno if im mad or not but just sat and wrapped pressie for my doggy lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Dunno if im mad or not but just sat and wrapped pressie for my doggy lol x



Haha! We always used to wrap something for our dog! They're part of the family, so why not? It's not a coat is it?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Haha! We always used to wrap something for our dog! They're part of the family, so why not? It's not a coat is it?



God no ive got a refund Alan i ordered that way back when and i never recieved it so the company were more then accomodating and they was no probs, i thought why not eh its our first xmas in new home and with woody, he has a  pedigree stocking and a real smoked ham shank, amazed he aint attacked the wrapping paper yet.


----------



## am64

ukjohn said:


> Good Morning everyone. Tomorrows the big day, bet you are all getting excited, I know I am
> 
> Its the only time of the year that I get my hands in a stocking these days
> 
> Enjoy your day
> 
> John



hahhhaaaaaa good one john !!

im signing off now for a few days making merry xxx catch you all soon !!!!


----------



## Steff

Right im signing off now, a few drinkey poos as ive been so good all year, a non drinker i usually am but tonight im kicking off my heels and beong a rebel


happy xmas one and alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner

Have a lovely evening Steffie, and I hope tomorrow goes really well and your little lad loves his presents


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all! Merry Christmas!


----------



## ukjohn

Good Morning Alan, Good Morning everyone, I hope you all enjoy your Christmas


----------



## shiv

Merry Christmas! I'm waiting for my 'skype date' with my mum, then heading off to work!


----------



## Steff

Merry christmas all xx


----------



## Hazel

Happy Christmas everyone  xxxx


----------



## twinnie

happy christmas everyone xxxxxx vickie


----------



## Steff

Hi hun happy xmas did the kids get up early? xx


----------



## twinnie

my wee boy was up at 4.30 this morning arrhhhh lol but his sister got up at 7 so not too bad
how about yours?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> my wee boy was up at 4.30 this morning arrhhhh lol but his sister got up at 7 so not too bad
> how about yours?



Wow 4.30 eh u must be shattered, mine got up at 8 hun so really happy with that lol, ive left him and his da to it, he got a new xbox kinect so i dnt expect to see tehm till i serve lunch haah x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Wow 4.30 eh u must be shattered, mine got up at 8 hun so really happy with that lol, ive left him and his da to it, he got a new xbox kinect so i dnt expect to see tehm till i serve lunch haah x



nope not bad the now hubby doing all the cooking {he does every year} so i going to read my new book the michael mcintyre one


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> nope not bad the now hubby doing all the cooking {he does every year} so i going to read my new book the michael mcintyre one



enjoy hun , just put my turkey on xx


----------



## gail1

just put full english in oven mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> just put full english in oven mmmmmmmmmm



Mmmmmmm!  Happy Christmas Gail! Enjoy your meal!


----------



## bev

Alex was awake at 3am - crying and feeling hypo - but was 5 - so I think he was excited. He cried for 2 hours. However, he is very happy now and is playing on his PS3.Hope your all enjoying your day.Bev


----------



## Flutterby

Hi everyone, hope you are all feasting and drinking the day away!!  I will post a pic of hubby's bannoffi pie sometime - ooh it was delicious.  Made my mum and dad and sister take some home so that I just have a little piece for tomorrow and then it's gone, it's too hard to resist.  My cold is still with me and I seem to be coughing now as well but never mind I've been wellish for the big day.  Had a hypo at 1.15am, was tempted to start on the after eight mints but resisted!  Take care all............have fun.xx


----------



## Flutterby

Here's the bannoffi pie


----------



## Northerner

Slurp! Looks delicious Karen!


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone had a good day yesterday


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Damn dog started barking at about one in the morning and didn't stop until two. Bloody animal kept me awake. Oh well, I'm getting my revenge by washing her later on.

Tom


----------



## ukjohn

Good Morning Twinnie, Good Morning everyone, I hope you all have an enjoyable Boxing Day..


Did you know that Boxing Day was a tradition where the Gentry gave gifts to the servants. I'll leave you with that thought.

Your humble servant 
John.


----------



## Flutterby

Northerner said:


> Slurp! Looks delicious Karen!



Hehe, going to have the final piece today


----------



## Flutterby

TomH said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Damn dog started barking at about one in the morning and didn't stop until two. Bloody animal kept me awake. Oh well, I'm getting my revenge by washing her later on.
> 
> Tom



Hehe, our cat has been naughty today, went out and caught a little bird who had come to eat at our birdtable.  Paul didn't know and so Sparkle (the cat) brought it in the house!!  Paul grabbed cat by scruff of the neck so he dropped the bird and it flew up to the kitchen window.  Paul managed to catch bird and put it outside where it flew away, he then decided aversion therapy was needed for Sparkle and hoovered up the feathers whilst Sparkle tried to escape from hoover (he hates it).  Blimey - I'm glad I was still in bed!


----------



## Steff

morning all xxx oops afternoon xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good Morning everyone..

We have had a drop of rain this morning, its washed most of the snow away, just like cleaning up after Christmas 

John.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Flutterby

Morning folks, snow melting here too John so I'm off out without delay.  I'm getting serious cabin fever!  Will get a taxi into town as the pavements still icy but town is clear at last!


----------



## Steff

Flutterby said:


> Morning folks, snow melting here too John so I'm off out without delay.  I'm getting serious cabin fever!  Will get a taxi into town as the pavements still icy but town is clear at last!



Hope you dont pop into lush lol x


----------



## Flutterby

We don't have one in our town!!  I'd have to do a hike up to the train station and then either Worcester or B'ham are the nearest!  I'm not up to doing that on my own yet..........tempting though it is!!


----------



## am64

hi folks had a lovely christmas ......back at work today took ?35 in 4 hrs  so closed early  hope you are all well x


----------



## Steff

grr no tv channels coz of the weather, nevermind off to play wii sports and muller the o/h at tennis 

night all x


----------



## Northerner

No TV? I know that feeling (after mine blew up last year!). Sleep well Steffie


----------



## rossi_mac

no tv can be a blessing!

Hope you all had a cracker (I got a round dice in mine)

Working from home today booo!

Take care

Rossi

PS Got really excited yesterday when remembered Hootannay is on NYE!!!!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all off to see stepson today and his fiancee, xmas seems to have stretched over till 28th this year hehe.xx


Have a gd day all x


----------



## ukjohn

Steffie said:


> Good morning all off to see stepson today and his fiancee, xmas seems to have stretched over till 28th this year hehe.xx
> 
> 
> Have a gd day all x




Hope you have a great day Steff.

Good morning everyone

John.


----------



## Flutterby

rossi_mac said:


> no tv can be a blessing!
> 
> Hope you all had a cracker (I got a round dice in mine)
> 
> Rossi



I got a tiny reel of sellotape in mine, we had fun doing the charades though!


----------



## Flutterby

Steffie said:


> Good morning all off to see stepson today and his fiancee, xmas seems to have stretched over till 28th this year hehe.xx
> 
> 
> Have a gd day all x



Have a great day.x


----------



## shiv

Christmas in my family started yesterday and goes on until Thursday - back from Northampton, going to London tomorrow to see my dad's side of the family!

I've eaten so much junk over the past few days but levels have been good. Better than they usually are actually. I decided the best way to do it, knowing how much I would snack, was to feed my insulin - I would dual wave the amount I needed for what I had on my plate, plus a few extra units to cover a bit of snacking. It seemed to work really well.


----------



## rossi_mac

Flutterby said:


> I got a tiny reel of sellotape in mine, we had fun doing the charades though!



my bro got that and I used it to sellotape his hat to his head!


----------



## am64

wooww selotape is well expensive ...if any folks have still not played with their silly rolls can i have them ??


----------



## twinnie

hi all hope everyone is okay 

large coffee please


----------



## lucy123

Hi Twinnie...sorry only water available today!! Its called cleansing!


----------



## runner

Hi all, hope all is good.  Lucy - we're still in the 12 days of christmas,  so I'll hve a coffee with a tia maria in it please


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon all x


----------



## gail1

just put me under the optic please


----------



## lucy123

runner said:


> Hi all, hope all is good.  Lucy - we're still in the 12 days of christmas,  so I'll hve a coffee with a tia maria in it please



Oh go on then! Just because its still Christmas!!


----------



## runner

Hi all - hope you all have a nice evening planned, even if it's sitting in with a good film etc.  Another coffee and tia Maria please - Lucy says it's OK


----------



## Steff

Hav a nice nyt all


----------



## runner

Hi steffie - hope all's well with you and you have a good new year


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi steffie - hope all's well with you and you have a good new year



Thank you and sentiments returned Runner.


----------



## Steff

Gotta admit I had a great xmas but since then im getting more and more depressed...but im not going to let it ruin the NYE frolics.

Hope u had a gd xmas AndyHB


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I did have a cracking xmas, thanks.
> 
> We also managed to have our family get-together on the 29th (albeit missing one nephew who had to work, unfortunately - but I saw him in the evening). Fortunately, the thaw set in so our Wigan branch of the family were able to join in too!
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you had a good christmas too and I hope the New Year frolics kick start a better feeling for you.
> 
> Andy



Thanks and I hope anything u have planned to see in 2011 goes well .


----------



## Northerner

Well, the London fireworks were spectacular! I wonder how much a ticket for the London Eye costs right now?


----------



## Annimay

I'd love to have been in the London eye watching them!.  Plenty of fireworks here - though not as specacular.  Lots of chinese lanterns sailing past too.  

I have a good view over Bradford from my house - can see over to the other side of the city.


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> I'd love to have been in the London eye watching them!.  Plenty of fireworks here - though not as specacular.  Lots of chinese lanterns sailing past too.
> 
> I have a good view over Bradford from my house - can see over to the other side of the city.



Not somewhere up near the Black Dyke Mills, by any chance?  Is there a big Chinese community there then?


----------



## Northerner

OK, it's gone 12:30 now, so why are people only just setting off their fireworks?


----------



## Annimay

Northerner said:


> OK, it's gone 12:30 now, so why are people only just setting off their fireworks?



Their clocks are slow?

or they couldn't find the matches?


----------



## Annimay

Northerner said:


> Not somewhere up near the Black Dyke Mills, by any chance?  Is there a big Chinese community there then?



Not quite Black Dyke Mills - more Wibsey way.  Not much chinese community, but the lanterns seem to be getting more popular anyway.


----------



## twinnie

happy new year sorry i am a little bit late just in from work


----------



## Freddie99

Happy new year all. Hope your hangovers go quickly!


----------



## ukjohn

Good Morning everyone, welcome to the New Year

May all the tears you shed this year be tears of joy.

John.


----------



## shiv

I have no idea what time I went to sleep last night, I think it was around 2? I dropped off watching a DVD. I'm now up and awake and contemplating going to the beach.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all she says very quietly, bed at 2.15 yukkk lol


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Morning Steffie (I say very quietly to avoid exacerbating a thumping head?).
> 
> Morning all!



Ha just abit, im recovering now though sardines of vogel for lunch x


----------



## Steff

BOO yaka shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Steff

reet im ganning to bed me knapper is done in, neets all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

I hope today is a good one for you all.

John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John  I've been up since 5:45 after going to bed at 1:00 and getting virtually no sleep. Still, I've managed to do the washing and been out for a run!


----------



## Steff

MORNING ALL  xx


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Feeling slightly down today. Don't know why but I'd be feeling alot worse if it weren't for the anti depressants. Going back to Brighton as I start my job on Tuesday. Staying with the family for lunch then heading back home.

Tom


----------



## Steff

TomH said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Feeling slightly down today. Don't know why but I'd be feeling alot worse if it weren't for the anti depressants. Going back to Brighton as I start my job on Tuesday. Staying with the family for lunch then heading back home.
> 
> Tom



Tom,
Sorry your feeling below par,im with you on the id feel worse if it was not for the AD'S they work wonders for me and keep me from getting anywhere near as down as back in Oct/Nov.Hopefully the new job will make you feel a whole lot better, keep our chin up xx


----------



## am64

hi folks !!! happy new year ...


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hi folks !!! happy new year ...



Happy New Year am!


----------



## Steff

Baby your a firework


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

Its looking a bit dull, dark and very cloudy here in Bristol.

I hope things are brighter where you are, enjoy your day

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Its looking a bit dull, dark and very cloudy here in Bristol.
> 
> I hope things are brighter where you are, enjoy your day
> 
> John.



Good morning John  Not looking much different here in Southampton. They're threatening more of the white stuff later


----------



## lucy123

Morning you two lovely men!!
Dry here but grim and cold. Off to airport today to fetch son back -eek!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Morning you two lovely men!!
> Dry here but grim and cold. Off to airport today to fetch son back -eek!



Thankfully the airports are open again!  Bet you'll be pleased to see him! Do you think he will notice the difference in you?


----------



## lucy123

I hope not Alan! He only left on New Years Eve!!! This is my youngest son - he has been to Munich with girlfriend for new year!! Off to see my oldest son in Doha in June - hoping to have lost 6 stone in total by then - so he had better notice!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> I hope not Alan! He only left on New Years Eve!!! This is my youngest son - he has been to Munich with girlfriend for new year!! Off to see my oldest son in Doha in June - hoping to have lost 6 stone in total by then - so he had better notice!



Ah! I was confused!


----------



## Steff

Trout for tea tonight stuffed with herbs, hmmm Lucy has got my shopping lost growing by the second lol x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I know what you mean! Portabello mushrooms are down on my list of things to try too.



Yeah hehe, she will have to keep up this menu lark cause so far it is delish


----------



## lucy123

Steffie said:


> Yeah hehe, she will have to keep up this menu lark cause so far it is delish



Thats great to hear Andy and Steffie. It is really helping me to post as it makes me sit and plan my meals for the day. I did want to post also as I know sometimes the thought of getting back on a diet is depressing, but just want to show everyone it doesn;t have to be. Also I think buying ingredients for the first time is the big hit, but then you have things in. E.g the rest of the almonds from today will find themselves in a curry. I already had a pack of ground almonds left from my buttered chicken so used them!

Going to make the nutty banana milkshake in a minute - do you think it will be okay to have this for breakfast - wonder if it will be a good kick start to the day. Also got some ham roulade - ie ham spread with cream cheese and spring onion, rolled up!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> day. Also got some ham roulade - ie ham spread with cream cheese and spring onion, rolled up!



Lucy just pop your addy into a Pm and i can be there asap...WOWZER


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> Personally, I'm not sold on a nutty banana milkshake, but that's just me. It would be interesting to see how it affects your bg levels though. I wonder whether blitzing the banana would make a difference?




Good point Andy - although the recipe book it comes from is supposed to be for diabetics. I will let you know the pre and 2 hr post reading. 

Steffie - the ham roulade I thought was so quick for brekkie! I am unable to provide my address due to my PR advising celebrity chefs do not give these out! I guess you will be front of the queue at my book launch hey!!!


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> Just remember to get all your 'F' words organised before entering the kitchen. It's important to keep the underlings in check.




Flour, fruit, fromage frais - all in order Andy!


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> Fantastic and fabulous!



Well thankyou very much kind sir, always thought I was but very kind of you to confirm it!


----------



## Steff

Evening all ive resorted to looking at the sales online, o/h is sat watching darts


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I don't see the point of darts.
> 
> Which is handy really, it could be very painful!



new year new joke book pluuuuurse


----------



## lucy123

Steffie said:


> Evening all ive resorted to looking at the sales online, o/h is sat watching darts


Me too Steffie - just spent a fortune on new clothes - will have to stick to the low carb now!!


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> I don't see the point of darts.
> 
> Which is handy really, it could be very painful!




Ouch Ouch Ouch - they just get worse Andy! I agree with Teapot - a new book is required!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Me too Steffie - just spent a fortune on new clothes - will have to stick to the low carb now!!



lol im afraid if i start i wont stop so im just admiring at the minute .


----------



## lucy123

Steffie said:


> lol im afraid if i start i wont stop so im just admiring at the minute .



Sounds a good idea - I saw one thing, then the shoes to go with, then......
Keep browsing only!
I am off to bed now - after your link I have some dreaming to do!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Sounds a good idea - I saw one thing, then the shoes to go with, then......
> Keep browsing only!
> I am off to bed now - after your link I have some dreaming to do!



Lol i stuck to it and spent nothing...

Nights enjoy your dreams  x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! Hope you all slept well!  I wonder if I'll be able to see that eclipse?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Hope anyone in the Leeds/Skipton area was not effected by that earthquake.


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hello all large coffee please hope everyone is doing okay



Coming up!  It gets very quiet in here nowadays - might need a refurbishment soon!


----------



## Steff

Is they really much point Northey this place has been reburbished enough lol, its ok to start with maybe for a week or so then the same regs come in and then it dies off altogether.


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please


----------



## Steff

Morning on its way


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Morning on its way



thanks steff how are u doing?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thanks steff how are u doing?



Im fine thx hun , hows u x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Im fine thx hun , hows u x



okay really busy thank god the kids are back in school today


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> okay really busy thank god the kids are back in school today



lol mine went bk yesterday the place was eearily quiet x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> lol mine went bk yesterday the place was eearily quiet x



lol well better get then up to school and then 6 child free hours yippee


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol well better get then up to school and then 6 child free hours yippee



hahah catch you later ,mine goes in at 8 so he can play tennis  x


----------



## ukjohn

Good Morning Steff and Twinnie.

Good morning everyone, enjoy your day.

John


----------



## Steff

Morning John xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gail1

morning all


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> morning all



Gail huni lovely to see you popping in mwah x


----------



## ukjohn

gail1 said:


> morning all




Good Morning Gail..  How are you pretty lady, hope you slept well. Its nice to see you back amongst us.

John


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all - lovely to see you popping in Gail


----------



## Steff

God im easily pleased I went to my buddy/ignore list and accidently clicked on myself, i got a vbulliten message saying "no matter how much you try you cant ignore yourself" pmsl


----------



## lucy123

That is so funny!


----------



## Monica

LOL, just had to go and do it too. I didn't know there was a buddy/ignore button!!


----------



## Steff

Yes comes in handy on this forum Mon haha x


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> Yes comes in handy on this forum Mon haha x



Haven't had the need to "ignore" anyone, and at the moment everyone is my buddy. Must try it out though. See what it's good for.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Haven't had the need to "ignore" anyone, and at the moment everyone is my buddy. Must try it out though. See what it's good for.



Yeah its just over there <<< when you go to user control panel at the bottom under the title of miscellanious x


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> Yeah its just over there <<< when you go to user control panel at the bottom under the title of miscellanious x



Found it! Sorry to be having a blonde moment, but what's special about the buddy list??


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Found it! Sorry to be having a blonde moment, but what's special about the buddy list??



Nothing to be honest, just when one of your buddies is online they will be a little cross by there name x


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> Nothing to be honest, just when one of your buddies is online they will be a little cross by there name x



Ok, thanks Steffie


----------



## Monica

Right, am off to cook tea now. Byeee


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Right, am off to cook tea now. Byeee



Byeeee Monica i expect to be top of your buddy list now OK


----------



## Monica

lol OK Steffie, done deal!!


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> lol OK Steffie, done deal!!



LOL nice 1 .....


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Nothing to be honest, just when one of your buddies is online they will be a little cross by there name x



You can use your Buddy list to select several people that you'd like to send a PM to at the same time (maximum 5). Go to 'Quick Links', then 'Open Buddy List'. You then put a tick by each friend to include on the list - saves a bit of typing sometimes!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You can use your Buddy list to select several people that you'd like to send a PM to at the same time (maximum 5). Go to 'Quick Links', then 'Open Buddy List'. You then put a tick by each friend to include on the list - saves a bit of typing sometimes!



A fountain of knowledge thanks i did not know that


----------



## twinnie

hello all


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> You can use your Buddy list to select several people that you'd like to send a PM to at the same time (maximum 5). Go to 'Quick Links', then 'Open Buddy List'. You then put a tick by each friend to include on the list - saves a bit of typing sometimes!



I didn't know that Alan thanks for the advice!

Evening Twinnie - how are you?


----------



## twinnie

dont too bad thanks  how about yourself?


----------



## lucy123

I am okay - getting through the week but desperate for Saturday.


----------



## twinnie

lucy123 said:


> I am okay - getting through the week but desperate for Saturday.



nooo i am back at work on saturday lol


----------



## lucy123

oops - well Friday tea time then!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all not the best thing to sleep in till 07.45 but hay son still left for school at 08.05 so not to bad...x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all not the best thing to sleep in till 07.45 but hay son still left for school at 08.05 so not to bad...x



Morning Steffie - well done on getting him off on time!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steffie - well done on getting him off on time!



Well he sets his alarm for 7.30 so he got himself up made his brekkie and did his hands and face...left me to put his uniform on and do his packed lunch :0


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Well he sets his alarm for 7.30 so he got himself up made his brekkie and did his hands and face...left me to put his uniform on and do his packed lunch :0



He's a good lad!  My mum used to throw the dog on my bed to force me to get up (she was a corgi/terrier cross, so not very big!)


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> He's a good lad!  My mum used to throw the dog on my bed to force me to get up (she was a corgi/terrier cross, so not very big!)



Rofl theres an idea for in the future, woody is very good at licking people to death so i can imagine that would work ha


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Rofl theres an idea for in the future, woody is very good at licking people to death so i can imagine that would work ha



It does!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It does!



Trouble is i know lad would get hiw own back some how lol, mind you the dog is not allowed in mine and o/hs bedroom.


----------



## Steff

Rough as a badgers, 2 hypers since 12 one at 16.5 other at 20.4 not happy people


----------



## AlisonM

Steffie said:


> Rofl theres an idea for in the future, woody is very good at licking people to death so i can imagine that would work ha



Yep, Judy was the same. 08:30 every morning, doggy kisses - YEUCH!!! And it's amazing how much one skinny little Jack Russel can weigh.


----------



## AlisonM

OH NO! It's bleeping snowing again, quite heavy too.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> OH NO! It's bleeping snowing again, quite heavy too.



Not more of the flipping stuff! We've had a lot of heavy rain down here, miserable but preferable to snow.


----------



## Monica

AlisonM said:


> OH NO! It's bleeping snowing again, quite heavy too.



Oh dear! We are supposed to get a little tonight. It's certainly cold enough!!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Not more of the flipping stuff! We've had a lot of heavy rain down here, miserable but preferable to snow.



All change, the sun's out again now. That's the Highlands for you, if you don't like the weather stick around for 20 minutes.


----------



## Steff

Well had a crap afternoon with levels but thankfully im as close to single figures im guna get at 10.1.


----------



## AlisonM

Steffie said:


> Well had a crap afternoon with levels but thankfully im as close to single figures im guna get at 10.1.



I hope they continue to go down Steff. I can't remember when I last hit single figures, must be at least a month ago. Had a chat with this pm Dr Idiot who is going to call the clinic and chivvy them along a bit.

Snowing again BTW. Aunty lied, they said it was going to rain. I'm eyeing up that large pot of hot chocolate sitting behind the bar there. And I want the works on it, marshmallows, whipped cream, cinnamon and sprinkles please garkon.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Just assume that your meter is out by 0.2. You're 9.9 really!



LOL i love your optimism x


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> 'Ere! Gerroff. It's mine!!


I'll cry so I will, and the barman's on my side anyway. You didn't pay him a big enough bribe.


----------



## am64

hello all just had day off and have another one tomorow !!! went and paid a fortune for a hair cut and dye but the last time was 2 years ago and recently someone in the shop thought we were the same age ...she was 57 i am 46 so i thought i needed to sort out the grey


----------



## Steff

Evening all just watching and wetting myself over john cleese so funny in fawlty towers..nice to be cheered up x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Evening all just watching and wetting myself over john cleese so funny in fawlty towers..nice to be cheered up x



Excellent stuff - remember it the first time round when you didn't know what was going to happen! Genius!


----------



## lucy123

Que? Mr Fawlty..its a rat...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!


----------



## tracey w

Good morning all!

Hope everyone escapes the snow today, including me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Tracey! It's bucketing down here! Hope you have a good day


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steffie, I see you didn't sleep late this morning!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie, I see you didn't sleep late this morning!



lol no been up since 7.15 my mobile and my alarm clock were both set hehe.


----------



## Steff

Well had a lovely brekkie of poached eggs on toast tested my BS and would you ever 13.4, someone give me a wall to bang my head on grr..


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Well had a lovely brekkie of poached eggs on toast tested my BS and would you ever 13.4, someone give me a wall to bang my head on grr..



Ack! Hope the quack can do something for you Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ack! Hope the quack can do something for you Steffie!



cheers hun, im off to get a new set of cushions now for the sofa, and then guna go see my nan xx


----------



## Steff

Well off to watch penne and teller now, lets see if someone can fool them


----------



## am64

love penn and tellar ....but got a film on so off for a watch catch ya soon xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, Al.

In office waiting for Mr Bt, and trying to do some work but want to be in bed, very sleepy, I was dragged to the pub when the darts were on you see!

Tomorrow I will sleep in!

Finger pricker is on the way, yay, I left everything at work last night so was back to old meter, dodgy pen, and manual lancet! What fun 

hope all well

Rossi


----------



## lucy123

Morning all - I was due a nice long lie in this morning but hubbies snoring is in full throttle! I will let him know when he finally wakes!


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone is okay its been snowing here again !!!!!!!


----------



## lucy123

Hi Twinnie,
Yes we had a blizzard of snow yesterday - but not settled and just wet again today.
I long for the sun!


----------



## twinnie

lucy123 said:


> Hi Twinnie,
> Yes we had a blizzard of snow yesterday - but not settled and just wet again today.
> I long for the sun!



i hate snow and we are suppose to get more later today


----------



## lucy123

Hopefully it will be the sort that doesn't settle and doesn't keep you locked indoors Twinnie.

I am planning on a run when hubbie gets up so hope all is dry here!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Hopefully it will be the sort that doesn't settle and doesn't keep you locked indoors Twinnie.
> 
> I am planning on a run when hubbie gets up so hope all is dry here!



I was out for my run at around 8 am - weather very mild and dry, a little breezy, but felt more like early autumn than winter


----------



## lucy123

Its blowing a gale here - hope the wind is behind me!


----------



## Steff

Good  morning all xx


----------



## Steff

z z z z z z z @ footy on tele


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> z z z z z z z @ footy on tele



I've been watching the cross country - far more exciting!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've been watching the cross country - far more exciting!



im sat watching athletes do the funniest things on itv


----------



## lucy123

I have seen my son and his girlfiend on telly at the Doha ATP final!!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> I have seen my son and his girlfiend on telly at the Doha ATP final!!



is that on sky sports?


----------



## lucy123

Euro sport


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Euro sport



oh wow i have had that on since 355 wonder if i was watching at the time, not that id know who to look for lol x


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> I have seen my son and his girlfiend on telly at the Doha ATP final!!



Crikey!


----------



## lucy123

They weren't playing Alan just in the audience - but they keep getting given vip seats as they are english!


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well, awoken by fighting pussy cats this morning drove the dog mad lol...


----------



## am64

afternoon all ...off to take Daughter back to London with another carload of stuff and swapp it for a load to come home !
 back to work tomorrow but have a a lovely 4 whole days off xx catch ya when i can


----------



## Flutterby

Steffie said:


> Morning all hope everyones well, awoken by fighting pussy cats this morning drove the dog mad lol...



You have my sympathy!  It must be the time of year!


----------



## Steff

Flutterby said:


> You have my sympathy!  It must be the time of year!



lol..they were having a right go was about 2am and felt they went on for a good hour,luckily the dog gave up growling after 10 mins.


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all im watching a rather perculier doco on living called fake babies very very scary.... for her fake baby a women is spening ?72 on  bottle holder and skirt for 130 quid and t shirt at 74 quid


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie!



Morning Alan how are you ? lips ok?


----------



## Steff

shameless here we come


----------



## am64

hellooooooo .....no one around ???


----------



## Steff

gonna make me feel like im the only girl in the world

you were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar

baby if you got to go away to say its the final kiss


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x already had to ring up sky this morning woke to no tv gr.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all x already had to ring up sky this morning woke to no tv gr.



Morning Steffie - hope you get your TV back soon!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steffie - hope you get your TV back soon!



Yeah its sorted now woman talked me through sorting it at one point i had to unscrew something at the back of the box i was nervous


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Yeah its sorted now woman talked me through sorting it at one point i had to unscrew something at the back of the box i was nervous



You'll have to put down 'satellite engineer' on your CV!


----------



## Steff

evening all

crab salad for tea tonight , cheating abit and having a big chunk of baquette


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all xx



Good morning Steffie!


----------



## twinnie

good morning all  it there anyone serving could i have a large coffee please


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> good morning all  it there anyone serving could i have a large coffee please



Good morning Vickie! Coming right up!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Good morning Vickie! Coming right up!



Can I have a very large, strong one too please.  I had hardly many sleep last night and now I'm at work


----------



## margie

Has El Presidente gone AWOL - he never seems to be around these days ......


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> Good morning all x



Mornin' Steff X


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Mornin' Steff X



Hi Katie you ok


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> Hi Katie you ok



Yeah not too bad thanks, how are you?


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Yeah not too bad thanks, how are you?



Yeah im good, had another interview today,nice hyper online last night so not the best timing but still hope i get it x

Hows your jobhunting goin


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> Yeah im good, had another interview today,nice hyper online last night so not the best timing but still hope i get it x
> 
> Hows your jobhunting goin



Goodluck with it, hope you get it   And hope you have better luck with your BGs too.

Job hunting... yeah... slow   I'm planning some hardcore searching this afternoon and tomorrow. Ive also been given some names of companies who are looking for people so will give them a go X


----------



## Steff

yes please


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> And in my usual prompt style ....
> 
> Here you go, one St Bedeia Special coming up!



god i had to break into the safe and help my self to some cash and buy my own stash


----------



## twinnie

about to go to work aaarrggghhhh feeling like rubbish high blood sugars got to test and phone dsn on monday large irish coffee please


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Off to *W*.

Whoever needs a bus at this unearthly hour needs shooting.

Catch you all later.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Off to *W*.
> 
> Whoever needs a bus at this unearthly hour needs shooting.
> 
> Catch you all later.



Morning Tez! I can't imagine starting W at that time! And I thought I was up early! Hope things go smoothly and you are able to enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Tez! I can't imagine starting W at that time! And I thought I was up early! Hope things go smoothly and you are able to enjoy the rest of the day



Are you still not sleeping well Alan ive noticed a few times this week you have been up early? x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Are you still not sleeping well Alan ive noticed a few times this week you have been up early? x



Sleeping better actually Steffie! I've been going to bed a bit earlier and it seems to be helping - early to bed, early to rise!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sleeping better actually Steffie! I've been going to bed a bit earlier and it seems to be helping - early to bed, early to rise!



Thats very true good strategy, not good weather today afraid while walking the dog i got soaked grr..


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Thats very true good strategy, not good weather today afraid while walking the dog i got soaked grr..



Chucking it down here too!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Chucking it down here too!



Not nice ive seen a job in the paper for a cleaner at the local surgery that could be a good way in lol


----------



## Steff

Right im off to said surgery now to get my hbA result, no need to mention leg either it is fine now.. *wipes brow* x


----------



## Steff

Evening all xx


----------



## twinnie

hi all hope everyones okay


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi all hope everyones okay



hiya posted at same time x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> hiya posted at same time x



well you know what there say great minds lol


----------



## Steff

grrr I just cant go to sleep !! guna try and read for abit.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope alls well, finally dozed off at 3.13 lol


off to get o/h at 11


----------



## tracey w

Morning all,

Steffie sorry you didnt sleep too well. Glad you are bringing him home!


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Steffie sorry you didnt sleep too well. Glad you are bringing him home!



Morning thank you x 

off now, x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x

Andy ahem your presence in here is somewhat lacking ill be starting to think a reburbishment aint such a bad idea 

Mobile decided to wake me at 5 o clock this morning, my lovley son had been messing around with it last night grrrrrr.


----------



## gail1

CAN I HAVE A NICE QUIET CORNER please i just wanna curl up and be left alone
i need to sleep how i feel off
;(
love you all
gail


----------



## Steff

Hmm waiting on sky gettin bk to me dnt hold out much hope rang at 2 still waiting on a call back


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> There's the bar staff room. The bar staff are a quiet bunch of chaps, so you can stare and admire them in their speedos for as long as you like!



Im drooling already lol


----------



## twinnie

hi all hope everyone is okay large coffee please


----------



## Steff

whiskey for me  please


----------



## twinnie

Andy HB said:


> Super large coffee coming up.
> 
> Courtesy of 'El Presidente' Speedy Coffee Services.



speedy my backside{i am being nice lol} it better be the best coffee ever lol

one whiskey coming up steff


----------



## Steff

thank youuuuuuuuuuu need it so stressed x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Ok peeps. The bar is free access now (so what's new?).
> 
> Good night all.



LOL


sleep well Andy x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## katie

Morning all. Can I please get a coffee and an eternal sunshine pill? thanks.


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Morning all. Can I please get a coffee and an eternal sunshine pill? thanks.



Coming right up Katie, you not feeling good x


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> Coming right up Katie, you not feeling good x



I got drunk and embarrassed myself AGAIN. I would like to erase my memory 

Also need sleep because I woke up at midnight and Ive been awake ever since, no idea what time I was put to bed...

How are you today? x


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> I got drunk and embarrassed myself AGAIN. I would like to erase my memory
> 
> Also need sleep because I woke up at midnight and Ive been awake ever since, no idea what time I was put to bed...
> 
> How are you today? x



Oh dear embarrestment  a feeling i think we all want to dissapear lol, ive been up myself since 5 two days running now god knows whats going on there ...Other then that im feeling good x


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all large coffee please



Morning hun coming right up x


----------



## twinnie

cheers need all the caffeine this morning


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> cheers need all the caffeine this morning



lol yes me to, hope to hear back about a job i went for on thurs xx i have a good feelin about this one


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> lol yes me to, hope to hear back about a job i went for on thurs xx i have a good feelin about this one



good luck let us know how you get on i got my fingers crossed for you 
hows the o/h doing ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> good luck let us know how you get on i got my fingers crossed for you
> hows the o/h doing ?



Yeah he was supposed to be off but when he rang in there begged him to go on indoor duties grr.


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> Oh dear embarrestment  a feeling i think we all want to dissapear lol, ive been up myself since 5 two days running now god knows whats going on there ...Other then that im feeling good x



Glad you are feeling good despite waking up ridiculously early  x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Yeah he was supposed to be off but when he rang in there begged him to go on indoor duties grr.



thats awful there could have at least let him have 1 day off


----------



## katie

The queen is hilarious:

Queen_UK 
Reigning 9 to 5, what a way to make a living...
9 minutes ago via TweetDeck

Queen_UK 
Jump in the shower and the blood starts pumping, out on the street the traffic starts jumping for Queens like one on the Throne from 9 to 5.
9 minutes ago via TweetDeck

Queen_UK 
Tumble out of bed and stumble to the kitchen, pour oneself a cup of ambition and yawn and stretch and try to come to life.
9 minutes ago via TweetDeck


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thats awful there could have at least let him have 1 day off



Well yeah he had saturday off but his leg is still bad, they sealed the deal by offering him a lift in and a lift home


----------



## Steff

Bubblys on me 

place is so quiet these days least this wont cost me a virtual fortune


----------



## AlisonM

Steffie said:


> Bubblys on me
> 
> place is so quiet these days least this wont cost me a virtual fortune




Oh yes, I'll join you in a little fizz, this is turning out to be a good day.


----------



## tracey w

did someone say free drinks? Im there


----------



## am64

me too tracey ...steffie i toast you my friend xxxx


----------



## Steff

Hi girls here you go been saving for my 2 fave ladies xxxx enjoy


----------



## tracey w

Thanks Steffie, here to you and your new job, hic

better not have any more


----------



## Steff

Morning andy nore great news for me so more champagne xxxx


----------



## AlisonM

I need something to perk me up as I can hardly keep my eyes open and I'm freezing (not BGs, I'm currently at 10.5). I think I'd like an extra large double shot cappuccino with whipped cream on top please and two sugars.


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Morning andy nore great news for me so more champagne xxxx



thanks hun, but i still have a stonking head after yesterdays


----------



## tracey w

AlisonM said:


> I need something to perk me up as I can hardly keep my eyes open and I'm freezing (not BGs, I'm currently at 10.5). I think I'd like an extra large double shot cappuccino with whipped cream on top please and two sugars.



sounds good, me too please.

Im freezing as well, currently waiting fro gas main as boiler down again! second time in 2 weeks ggrrrrr


----------



## AlisonM

tracey w said:


> sounds good, me too please.
> 
> Im freezing as well, currently waiting fro gas main as boiler down again! second time in 2 weeks ggrrrrr



I don't have that excuse, the heating's on full blast in here today. I'm just about to shut up the office and head home where I will climb under the duvet for a nice snug nap, sometimes there are advantages to only working part time. I feel rather unwell at the moment, quite sick and very tired.


----------



## tracey w

AlisonM said:


> I don't have that excuse, the heating's on full blast in here today. I'm just about to shut up the office and head home where I will climb under the duvet for a nice snug nap, sometimes there are advantages to only working part time. I feel rather unwell at the moment, quite sick and very tired.



get yourself all snuggled up, make you feel better, x


----------



## Steff

m m m got the sky man here very dishy lol x


----------



## Steff

Evening all 

decent nights tele for once tonight  xxx


----------



## Steff

Morning all

One of those morning when i did not want to get up,could of easily turned back over and dozed str8 back off, but the alarm put pay to that x


----------



## Steff

No these things were not on sky but cannel 4, i guess you would not be into them though


----------



## chrismbee

We don't need a dish to see Channel 4 here
I suspect, Stephanie, that you may have had ulterior motives for inviting that poor man around - was he aware that he was the subject of visual harrassment?

Having said that, there's more to see in the night sky - fewer visible constellations during the day


----------



## Steff

Oh god he has found his way into here now, grrr he will be a constant torment now 
listen that guy yesterday loved it, its partly why he wore such tight trousers.


----------



## AlisonM

Not much to see in the night sky here at the moment, unless you like light pollution. But we did get a good look through the telescope at Saturn's rings a few weeks ago.

Still feeling very sick and got indigestion now. Blech. I wonder what I might treat myself with today. Any suggestions? A dishy dish man might be nice if there's one going spare.


----------



## Steff

Hows you getting on with the byetta Alison?

When ive finished with mine ill send him to you special delivery x


----------



## chrismbee

Will there be anything left of him, when you've finished?
Will he be all "dished-up"?


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> Will there be anything left of him, when you've finished?
> Will he be all "dished-up"?



He may have a few hairs on his head left but other then that i will have used him to my satisfaction.


----------



## AlisonM

Steffie said:


> Hows you getting on with the byetta Alison?
> 
> When ive finished with mine ill send him to you special delivery x



It's making me feel really sick and I have horrid indigestion but it is bringing my numbers down a bit, not as far as I'd hoped but it's only been a day or two, perhaps it'll build up over time (or rather down).

I'll look froward to the delivery.


----------



## chrismbee

You're all so shallow ....


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> You're all so shallow ....



Yeah well its one of the characteristics thats got me through life


----------



## AlisonM

chrismbee said:


> You're all so shallow ....



Speaking for myself, I am deeply shallow.


----------



## chrismbee

I wonder if Steffie has ordered up a dishy yoghurt man?


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> I wonder if Steffie has ordered up a dishy yoghurt man?



You mind your own business, i dont need a youghurt man for that job.


----------



## AlisonM

chrismbee said:


> I wonder if Steffie has ordered up a dishy yoghurt man?



Oo-er missus.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## chrismbee

Morning Steffie - bit deflated this morning (see new thread in General)
Trust you're well.
Hope you're still talking to me ......
Chris.


----------



## Steff

Er why would i not be talking to you? you aint been cheating on me agen have ya? grr.

Just off to read your thread x


----------



## Steff

Andy but ive met you face to face i know your sincere haha...x


----------



## chrismbee

Andy HB said:


> I think she needs some flowers.
> 
> It works for me ..... oops!


?3 bunch from any forecourt is the ultimate answer to any lady's disgruntlement - they appreciate the thought, regardless of the quality or, come to that, the effort needed to procure.


----------



## Steff

Amazed your married with that kind of attitude


----------



## chrismbee

Andy HB said:


> Actually, I deliver mine at the speed of light down little copper and fibre-optic cables. Well, when I get round to doing it.


A shining example to all blokes


----------



## AlisonM

Ooh, pressies. My boss just wandered in and presented me with a new keyboard, It's one of those ergonomic curvy things. I wonder if it'll improve my typing?

I'll have a nice big hot choc to celebrate please. All the usual things in it, whipped cream, marshmallows and sprinkles. Thanks.


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> A lightning five minute response.
> 
> Hot choccie on the way!!
> 
> Oops! Just spilled it all over your nice new keyboard. Sorry.


----------



## chrismbee

@ Andy

Should have stuck to the electronic flowers mate .....


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all

God been in with my measurements for new job, saw a lady in there i knew from my x-pert course she aint doing to well at the moment just been told she needs laser surgery she is only 40..


----------



## chrismbee

I had my first bout of laser treatment mid-30's .....


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> I had my first bout of laser treatment mid-30's .....



God seems ages since i seen her though well it was feb 10 but she looked so diffirent very thin and poorly..


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Actually, I deliver mine at the speed of light down little copper and fibre-optic cables. Well, when I get round to doing it.





chrismbee said:


> A shining example to all blokes



is this right


ah sorry just testing it out in here lol


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Oh, by the way, congrats on getting post number 22,000 a few seconds ago (it was seconds wasn't it?).



Andy im going to PM you..so i can personally persicute you in private grrrr


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Nooo, noooo, stop, stop!
> 
> I'm sorry, really sorry!!
> 
> Andy



I should think so too!


----------



## Steff

LOL Alison nice 1

get in there ANdy and dont come out till your told


----------



## chrismbee

Andy, quick - electronic flowers needed ..... if you're bothered


----------



## Steff

Im rapidly going off certain people very quickly.


----------



## chrismbee

Ha ha Andy - you're sooooo in trouble


----------



## Steff

Arrogant as well even better


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' spits out the red rose. The thorns were giving him jip!
> 
> He grabs a large bottle of rum and runs into a corner.



Aha there you are, ill have a sex on the beach please..... make sure you give me an umbrella its guna get wet in here 2night.


----------



## Flutterby

Glad Andy is enjoying his new accommodation!!  Looks a bit posh to me!  I'm just back from town, got a nice "Next" top from a charity shop - only ?1 a bargain!  Had a laugh with a young guy who was trying on very high heels in the shoe shop!  The sales assistant didn't look amused, but I quite enjoyed the banter!!


----------



## Steff

mysery guts assistant i say lol x

Good bargain there am would be proud


----------



## Flutterby

Steffie said:


> mysery guts assistant i say lol x
> 
> Good bargain there am would be proud



Yeah she kept looking across and glaring at them, miserable woman.  It was hilarious but somewhat annoying because he was walking a lot better in them than I would!


----------



## Steff

Flutterby said:


> Yeah she kept looking across and glaring at them, miserable woman.  It was hilarious but somewhat annoying because he was walking a lot better in them than I would!



Did he buy them though thats the Q lol.


----------



## Flutterby

I don't know but I think he genuinely wanted to!  His friend/partner was laughing and "advising"  I told him he was doing very well - mind you I should have advised him to take his thick socks off!!


----------



## Steff

LOLOL, i love having a good look around in charity shops, i always remember when mum used to take me and big sis to them and my sis used to hate it she would stand outside and wait, mum used to love them.but you can get some utterley brill bargains in them..


----------



## Flutterby

Yeah you are right, I love them.  There was loads of per una stuff in one today.  The one I got the top from was "The Salvation Army" one.  My mum is in the SA so hope she don't tell them about the dvd!!  lol I wont be allowed in anymore!


----------



## Flutterby

Here's me when I used to be in the SA!!


----------



## Steff

Wow thats a lovely piccy hun very handsome x


----------



## runner

Hi all, any chance of night-cap before bed?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Royston46

Great Andy,

Just what I needed after scraping my car window this morning and coming to the cold office !!!!


----------



## runner

Ha ha - nice one andy!

Morning all - off to work in a mo.


----------



## Steff

Morning runner xx


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Ha ha - nice one andy!
> 
> Morning all - off to work in a mo.



Morning Runner, hope you are well  Good morning everyone! Sunny but cold here...


----------



## Steff

Rough as a badgers this morning heartburn and bad tummy to boot gr


----------



## chrismbee

Mornin' all
Following my pasta indulgence Weds eve, I was high throughout yesterday, despite scarily large insulin boluses and bugger all to eat.
Paid the price last night, though, with a real shaky hypo that took an hour to recover from.
All my own fault, of course


----------



## Steff

Unlucky ... hope todays levels are more balanced.


----------



## runner

Hi steffie, Northe and all.  Hope your already starting to feel better Steffie.  got any runs lined up Northe?


----------



## Steff

Not a happy bunny today  f$^%$n BS


----------



## runner

Andy HB said:


> Bad day for you, bad night so far for me. Feels like someone keeps slamming my legs into a vice! Time for some lemon green tea and late night forum watching!
> 
> Let's hope we both have a better weekend eh?
> 
> To top it all, my No.2 Computer has decided to pack in. I've probably lost half a day's work because of it (naughty me hadn't backed up the changes - but atleast I do know what the changes were!).



Argg - is that why you were still up at 2am!!
Hope all is well now.

Morning all - it's a bit sggy here today, so nice to spend a minute or two on the Island.  I'll have a Mango and Pineapple drink please.


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone is okay large coffee please


----------



## Steff

Thanks Andy xx hope you do 2


----------



## lucy123

Gooood Mooorning All!
Big stretch and yawn and Lucy is ready for the day!!

Andy - so sorry about your legs - and I do hope the computer issue had nothing to do with me!!! Ha Ha.

Have you tried the bitter lemon - if not, coat on and go get some!

Hope you all have a great day - now who is making coffee?


----------



## Steff

Cant be ***** with this place at the minute,support is a two way thing or supposed to be, dont feel like it .................

Laters


----------



## lucy123

Hope you are okay Steffie x


----------



## lucy123

Right - I am now off to do a long housework type job that has needed doing forever - groan! Will feel much better when it is done though! 
Have a good day all x


----------



## chrismbee

Vincent still makes me cry, after all these years!
Truly outstanding musicianship and wordsmith who will be sorely missed.


----------



## Fandange

Ok, I confess, I haven't followed the whole thread but I love it because it looks like the Whitsunday Islands (close to my heart and my home), my son is named Bede and we could all use a little holiday! 

And I'll have a Pina Colada if anyone is going to the bar - just put it on my tab, they knwo who I am....


----------



## am64

we got grandmaster flash and the furious five on here !! heheehe


----------



## am64

does iver have a golf course ???


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Yes, there are atleast two in the vicinity.
> 
> (personally I can't stand the game to watch and playing it, I'm just plain dangerous!)



of course ...umm to dodgy for me too ...used to play pitch and putt with grandad many moons ago ..that and crazy golf ...but full thrown thing naaaaa...listening to herbie hancock watermelon man now ...yeeexx


----------



## Fandange

Sorry, I was taking a yoga class on the nothern beach so haven't been able to catch up on the goss.....

We have had everything here tonight from KLF to CAN - retro night, helps maintain the zen.....


----------



## Fandange

Oh yeah.....good choice. 

There is a group of aging hippies in Brisbane who ride old bikes under the Team Stranglers name.....

And, yeah, The Whitsundays are beautiful...ahhh, sigh....


----------



## am64

Fandange said:


> Sorry, I was taking a yoga class on the nothern beach so haven't been able to catch up on the goss.....
> 
> We have had everything here tonight from KLF to CAN - retro night, helps maintain the zen.....



CAN ...AS IN TAGO MAGO ??????


----------



## Fandange

Yes, it was Tago Mago..... I am relatively new to Can but my love has been playing it to me - faves are Saw Delight and Landed and Future Days and Soon over Babaluma and..... They were such a revelation to me. I just love the journey that it takes me on, makes me want to listen to more and more..... finally, music that makes sense to me!!! Brilliant!!


----------



## am64

woooo we should swap play lists your the first person who i have met on here that knows Can .....woop we must check out KLF 

nice to see they were in the 1988 acis scene ...


----------



## am64

im off now try and be in tomorrow xx take care folks x


----------



## lucy123

Goooood Mooornign All!!!!
Another big Stretch and ready for the day.
Got a massive piece of housework done yesterday that been meaning to do for ages, and party last night.
Today I just have one hour PT session and the day is all mine!!!

Whats everyone else up to?

Andy - hope the legs were okay last night?


----------



## lucy123

May see you on Skype then!


----------



## margie

I have myself as invisisble on me email system. Mainly because sometimes you just want to be left to your own devices, and if everytime you log in people want you to spend every millisecond talking to them it can be annoying...........


----------



## lucy123

I know that one Margie.

EEk - Andy spying on me! I hope you can't see what I am eating - now that would be a good tracker!!

Sometimes I forget I have Skype switched on as it comes on when I log on.
It is a very useful tool though!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Time to trudge off to *W*...

Oh what joy...


----------



## AlisonM

After that earthquake this morning I need something a bit stronger than hot chocolate. I'll have a double Sapph and tonic please, with ice and lemon. Fqirly rattled my briancell it did.


----------



## Tezzz

Andy HB said:


> W? ... wh? ... wha? ... what?
> 
> I think that you really need to be a 'morning person' for your job!



I'm not sure about that Andy.

One week it's earlies and the other is lates. I used to prefer lates  but now I sleep alone I can get a very early night (8pm) for the very early turns.

Tryng to keep good control is difficult sometimes re eating at sensible times.I had my porridge at 4am and my BG was quite reasonable all morning.


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone is okay large coffee please


----------



## lucy123

Not really Twinnie - poorly today.
Came in to see if El Presidente would be making a tonic - but no where to be seen!
Hope you have a good day.


----------



## AlisonM

On tonight's menu, Cook-a-Leekie soup followed by haggis, neeps and tatties and Cranachan for dessert. All served along with that greatest of malts the famous Glen Marnoch... What do you mean barkeep, you've never heard of it? I'm shocked

An Englishman is being shown around a Scottish hospital.

At the end of his visit, he is shown into a ward with a number of patients who show no obvious signs of injury. He goes to examine the first man he sees, and the man proclaims:

Fair fa' yer honest, sonsie face,
Great chieftain e' the puddin' race!
Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
  painch tripe or thairm:
Weel are ye wordy o' a grace
  as lang's my arm.

The Englishman, somewhat taken aback, goes to the next patient, and immediately the patient launches into:

Some hae meat, and canna eat,
And some wad eat that want it,
But we hae meat and we can eat,
And sae the Lord be thankit.

This continues with the next patient:

Wee sleekit cow'rin tim'rous beastie,
O what a panic's in thy breastie!
Thou need na start awa sae hasty,
  wi' bickering brattle.
I wad be laith to run and chase thee,
  wi' murdering prattle!"

"Well," the Englishman mutters to his Scottish colleague, "I see you saved the psychiatric ward for the last."

"Nay, nay," the Scottish doctor corrected him, "this is the Serious Burns unit."


----------



## Steff

Hello a quick hello not been in here for an age..... im afriad i have not the waist for a hula girl, maybe a rollie pollie girl. if that will do ya


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> A Steffie propping up the bar will do nicely thankyou!



Steffie is smiling today its her other havles birthday so she must give out an ora of sublimeness


----------



## gail1

just for El Presidente' a new bargirl me thinks shes sampled the drinks a bit to much


----------



## chrismbee

Can you fix me a very large G&T please - might just stop me from strangling one of my customers .....

...... breathe ......

Mornin' everyone - great to see Steffie back amongst us


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> Can you fix me a very large G&T please - might just stop me from strangling one of my customers .....
> 
> ...... breathe ......
> 
> Mornin' everyone - great to see Steffie back amongst us



Cheers Chris


----------



## Fandange

So, are we going to throw another prawn on the barbie and crack the top off a couple a cold ones???? C'mon, all you sheilas and blokes, let's celebrate Australia Day the true blue aussie way!!.......and not talk about the cricket, ok?


----------



## Steff

Fandange said:


> So, are we going to throw another prawn on the barbie and crack the top off a couple a cold ones???? C'mon, all you sheilas and blokes, let's celebrate Australia Day the true blue aussie way!!.......and not talk about the cricket, ok?



G'day you big galah


----------



## Fandange

Ok, well the Bundaberg rum distellery was flooded a few weeks back but luckily I had a couple of bottles of Over Proof in my swag. Shall we just put them behind the bar for those who indulge?  Oh and a couple of roo burgers, too. They are very low in cholesterol.......


----------



## runner

Fandange said:


> So, are we going to throw another prawn on the barbie and crack the top off a couple a cold ones???? C'mon, all you sheilas and blokes, let's celebrate Australia Day the true blue aussie way!!.......and not talk about the cricket, ok?



Yep - but being British, it will have to be a warm one of course   Bring on the burgers and Happy Australia Day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Off to docs now , had a text from o/h saying he can come with me yayy first time for everything x 

Hope alls well


----------



## rachelha

Steffie said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to docs now , had a text from o/h saying he can come with me yayy first time for everything x
> 
> Hope alls well



Let me know how it goes, thinking of you.


----------



## Northerner

Hope it goes/went well Steffie


----------



## AlisonM

I have a bone to pick with that lot next door. I've just been in to collect my morning shot of caffeine and they've started selling cheese scones! The swines, how could they do this to me? I managed to resist the temptation, but could I please have one here? Just a special treat for being so good? Toasted with lashings of butter please.


----------



## gail1

AlisonM just for you the st bedeia cheese scone, enjoy


----------



## Steff

Rach sent you PM hun x


----------



## AlisonM

Thanks Gail, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Steff

sure have lol x

ps you were up late this morning posting at 245 lol


----------



## AlisonM

Steffie said:


> sure have lol x
> 
> ps you were up late this morning posting at 245 lol



So, how did it go?


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> So, how did it go?



Yeah it went ok it was to discuss something personal not diabetes related, but while I was there she took my diary and gave me a big smiley face cause my BS had been so good...



Andy HB said:


> The old legs were giving me jip again. I had to postpone going to sleep. Didn't move very much until after 9am! But atleast that meant my legs had settled down again.
> 
> Did you feel like you'd made progress with the doc?




Yeah Andy as i said to Alison todays appt was not diabetes related but  i/we did touch upon my recent bout of depression she said i looked better then i did on monday lol so that is good...


----------



## Steff

p.s sorry andy about your legs march cant come soon enuff huh... x must be annoying during the day do you feel tired?


----------



## gail1

someone please put up a hammock for me so i can just lay there all day and just watch the sea am feeling bad


----------



## AlisonM

gail1 said:


> someone please put up a hammock for me so i can just lay there all day and just watch the sea am feeling bad



Sounds like a good idea. I'll join you, as long as it comes with a scantily clad gentleman of pulchritudinous appearance to serve us cocktails and peel our grapes.


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Excellent word ..... (scrabbles for dictionary).



It would be if I'd spelt it correctly. Sigh.


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente's personal hammock is available along with his personal steel band to play any tune you request.
> 
> For you, today, the eye candy is available behind the door marked 'Impossibly Handsome Chaps'.
> 
> Just think about them for a bit and I hope the bad feelings subside somewhat.
> 
> Andy


 mmmmmmmmmm im thinking alright, not telling you wot 
i hope El Presidente is not still in  his personal hammock if so its going to be a very tight squeeze


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off home for a lie down as I'm feeling really, really sick. I had my Byetta and lunch a while ago and it's been getting worse ever since. If that pulchritudinous chap turns up send him round to mop my fevered brow please.


----------



## Steff

Hope your ok Alison, right off to get my laddo from school....x


----------



## AlisonM

Once I got home and disposed of lunch I felt much better. I'm having a wee lie down and dear Sebastian is busy giving me a foot rub. Ahhh.


----------



## gail1

going to bed so tired of things am taking phone with me will call crisis team later take care all


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> going to bed so tired of things am taking phone with me will call crisis team later take care all



Hope you get some good, restoring rest Gail. Take care, my dear.


----------



## Steff

Sleep well Gail sweetness, xx

Nighty nights all, have fun 2morrow the place will be so quiet hehe..

t/c


----------



## Freddie99

Sod this for fun. I'm leaving for work in a few minutes. Why I do this job I do not know haha. Give me a late shift any day of the week.


----------



## lucy123

TomH said:


> Sod this for fun. I'm leaving for work in a few minutes. Why I do this job I do not know haha. Give me a late shift any day of the week.



But just think Tom, tonight you will be able to sit with your feet up and a bevy in your hand - if you were on a late you wouldn't be able to do that!
Hope the job is going well and you are feeling much better.

Morning Everyone.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Lucy.

I'm up, showered, dressed and shaved.

Oxford here I come...

I wonder if I will 'I spy' something beginning with the letter D...


----------



## lucy123

is it the meet today? If so have fun everyone!


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning Lucy.
> 
> I'm up, showered, dressed and shaved.
> 
> Oxford here I come...
> 
> I wonder if I will 'I spy' something beginning with the letter D...



Diabetics? you will be seeing a big bunch of them Tez x


----------



## Steff

So so tired...start my new job tomorrow very nervous x


----------



## Steff

Thanks loads Andy unless the dog can learn to make me scrambled eggs and bacon then it will be me making my brekkie lol, other then that i loved everything else you said.... Got my alarm set for 7


----------



## Steff

Right away to bed catch you all tomorrow some point 

nights xx


----------



## Steff

MOrning all lol Andy i did 


Right well had a good sleep so thats a relief, had brekkie and now waiting for son to get up, off to walk dog first then drop lad to school then on the bus to work woooo feels good saying that lol xx

Have a good day all


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,

Hope everyones well 2day, catch you all later off to W.X


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

I've just surfaced. (Got back from *W* at 2am).

Now it's time for a nice cup of tea.


----------



## twinnie

morning hope everyone is doing okay sorry not been on for a while will write post why later 
steff hope you are enjoying your new job


----------



## Steff

morning all  xx


ty  twinnie nice to sdee u on, excuse my spelling its worse then udsusl i expect, our lsptop has been attacked my a virus so im an old notebook x

catch u all later


----------



## margie

Good afternoon Andy - has your doppelganger put all the regulars in jail ? I suppose it gives you a chance to have a good clean out.


----------



## AlisonM

He's away counting his collection of miniatures. He nicks them from his day job as a host on the BA flight from Telford International to Watford International. He's almost got the whole set but doesn't know yet that the Tanqueray is missing (who me, would I do somethintg like that?).


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off to wade home. Back later, can I place and order for a large hot choc with all the fixings for when I get there please? You do deliver don't you?


----------



## chrismbee

Forget the "Tequila Sunrise" or the "Sex on the Beach" - there's a few on line at the mo that need a "Slap on the Face", or perhaps a "Bang on the Head".
If you could serve with a side order of "Humility" and some "Chill Pills" so much the better.

Me? Just make it a megagrossscotch, and go easy on the ice


----------



## AlisonM

I really need that hot choc. I just took off my boots after wading home through the downpour and found two trout and a salmon in them. At least I know what's for tea.


----------



## Steff

Dear me i go bk to work and it all goes mad, poor alan goes off for a break  and the place desends into chaos


----------



## chrismbee

Steffie said:


> Dear me i go bk to work and it all goes mad, poor alan goes off for a break  and the place desends into chaos



Ah, I see now - it's all Steffie's fault 

How has the new job been, BTW?


----------



## Steff

Chris i have sent you a PM deary

Yes it is going so well not tempted by a single thing x


----------



## Steff

Careful moi? haha,,,, 

Seriously im not yet selling to the public maybe thats why im being so well behaved


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm having a break again from this place. bye all.


----------



## Steff

bye................


----------



## margie

Bye Sam.

Let us know how you get on work wise - and if the anti-ds help.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> bye................



I don't know why you are saying bye Steff, because I know for a fact that alot of people here universally dislike me, despite the fact that I sent apologies around.

nevermind. There is life beyond the internet.

See ya


----------



## Steff

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I don't know why you are saying bye Steff, because I know for a fact that alot of people here universally dislike me, despite the fact that I sent apologies around.
> 
> nevermind. There is life beyond the internet.
> 
> See ya



Im saying bye cause you said your off to have a break Sam.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steffie said:


> Im saying bye cause you said your off to have a break Sam.



*shrug* a break that might be forever. Dark places.


----------



## Steff

Right waterloo road is calling.. me thinks a little nibble of toblerone is called for


----------



## lucy123

Ladies, would your discussion not be better through PM's. Its been a tiring day today and the Island is just the place to get away from it all?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Ladies, would your discussion not be better through PM's. Its been a tiring day today and the Island is just the place to get away from it all?



What discussion? im away now Lucy?


I cant see where i have said anything to add to the tiresome day???????


----------



## margie

And so another day draws to an end. The natives have been restless today - but with any luck the peace and tranquility of the island will calm the surrounding troubled waters, and a beautiful sunrise will herald a new dawn.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x

Hope today the forum is a little less uneasy today x

catch u all later.


----------



## chrismbee

Methinks a post-night-hypo coffee is in order - make it tall, dark and strong please.
Oh, no side biccies today ta.


----------



## Mark T

/me stops for a snack and passes through with a wave


----------



## rossi_mac

.....boo


----------



## alisonz

Aaaagggggghhhhhhh


----------



## chrismbee

You women are so jumpy!

El Presidente - quick, a "slow comfortable screw" for the lady


----------



## Steff

afternoon all xx


----------



## Steff

Ah nice and peaceful in here shall make myself a pina colada and chillax x


----------



## Mark T

waves from his fishing spot   chuck me a cold one please


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> waves from his fishing spot   chuck me a cold one please



Heads up Mark here you go


----------



## margie

I could have sworn there was a party thread around here somewhere. I must have been hallucinating.............


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> I could have sworn there was a party thread around here somewhere. I must have been hallucinating.............



Really? ............


----------



## margie

margie said:


> I could have sworn there was a party thread around here somewhere. I must have been hallucinating.............





Steffie said:


> Really? ............



It must be something that EL Presidente has been adding to the coffee - affecting my eyes


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

hope everyones manages to have a good day 
xx


----------



## margie

Morning Steffie. I am wondering if your shop will be quieter or busier today. People going to the pub rather than buying snacks - or people stocking up for the weekend.


----------



## Steff

hi all 

well first week over guna have a nice spicy curry tonight m m m xx


----------



## alisonz

Andy please tell me the men weren't hula dancing in grass skirts and no gussets?  Scarred for life now, I need a holiday.


----------



## Steff

evening all im so stuffed


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' is due to make a speech at 21:00hrs.
> 
> There has been some unrest in the men's changing rooms for the swimming pool. Apparently, there are a group of protesters there who want to see an end to his 4 month rule over the island.
> 
> He did send a group of his personal body guards into the changing rooms disguised as bar staff to try and evict the protesters, but they felt a little exposed given that Gail had gotten to them first and replaced their normal attire with grass skirts (with no supporting gusset).
> 
> BBC World News has reported that 'El Presidente' may be trying to organise an escape route to S. Bucks where there is some bloke he knows willing to give him bed and breakfast for a bit (as well as access to a Lloyds TSB Bank Account for his ill-gotten gains).



I will be here at 21.00 between corry and the wrestling, this best be good Andy x


----------



## margie

Is 21:00 on St Bedeia the same as it is in the UK ?
Has El Presidente done a runner (I thought he denied knowing Andy - now he's his friend)
Was it all a ruse as he has 21:00 on the 4th Feb in the when will we next have the most people on line sweep stake. .....

Will we get any answers?


----------



## Steff

Well its now half past....


----------



## margie

He's either building suspense or fallen asleep .....


----------



## Hazel

He justs like winding us up


----------



## am64

hi folks !!!


----------



## Steff

he just wanted to see this place filled up i reckon


----------



## lucy123

I am sure he will be with us shortly when he has sorted other things out. Maybe he got delayed or missed the bus.


----------



## lucy123

am64 said:


> hi folks !!!



Hi Am - how are you?


----------



## margie

Any minute/hour/day soon he will arrive on his presidential yacht (or is that a raft).


----------



## Klocky

I'm only still here cos was waiting for the annoncement, tis way past my bedtime!


----------



## lucy123

Just thought i would point out he never said which day! You know Andy!


----------



## margie

lucy123 said:


> Just thought i would point out he never said which day! You know Andy!



That's why I queried the time as to whether its the same here and in St Bedeia.....


----------



## am64

lucy123 said:


> Hi Am - how are you?



hi lucy im fine aching all over but fine ...didnt get to shut the shop till 6pm today as i had 2 ladies in trying everything ...still they spent over ?100 between them so it was well worth it and they went away VERY happy bunnies ...with loads of silks and fine clothing !! hehee 
my collegaue now only need to make ?100 tomorrow to meet target for this week ...so im a happy fishy as well 
you ?? 
hows things folks ...I ll make the Rum Punch ....and set up the intrvinous drip on the hammock for those that need it


----------



## Steff

ZzZZZzZzZ getting very impacient noe lol


----------



## Steff

am you nawty gal your inbox is full


----------



## alisonz

Steffie said:


> am you nawty gal your inbox is full



I know someone else that had that problem


----------



## margie

alisonz said:


> I know someone else that had that problem



Some people seem to run into that problem nearly every day.


----------



## Steff

alisonz said:


> I know someone else that had that problem



oi alison my inbox issues are private u promised u wud say nothing


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> oi alison my inbox issues are private u promised u wud say nothing



You have given it away yourself - Alison only hinted that it was you.........


----------



## am64

ok pm cleared !!  but im off to bed shortly x  LIE IN TOMORROW


----------



## lucy123

Oh yes I will be joining you Am with the lie in - er not literally - my hubby would object! 
Have a good night sleep Am - hoping I wiill,

I am off to bed now all - its been a long emotional day!


----------



## Steff

nighty night am



right im having a nice drink and a nibble on some salted nuts


----------



## Steff

nighty night hun x


----------



## Steff

Right bed is calling me im another member of the lie in club lol, well unless the dog starts or my son starts one of them is bound to wake me x


Night all xx


----------



## twinnie

hi all large coffee please not feeling my best today


----------



## Steff

morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Right off into asda and then chemist hope my strips are there if not then i dunno lol xx

have a good day all, 

hope i survive this vicious gale force wind lol


----------



## bev

Andy HB said:


> I'm just praying the wind is behind me cycling into town and then it decides to blow the other way when I come back home!
> 
> Off to see the PC doctor about my poor poorly PC No.2. Hopefully, it's on the way to being fixed now (dodgy motherboard apparently).
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. Tummy's better now!



Hi Andy,
Glad to hear your tummy is better.Bev


----------



## Steff

Wooooooooooo daisy chains are us lovely 



anyways off to get sum grub x


----------



## Monica

LOL, Steffie, your photo made me chuckle.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> LOL, Steffie, your photo made me chuckle.



hehe just changed it hun, maybe knickers on my head is abit silly


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> hehe just changed it hun, maybe knickers on my head is abit silly



LOL, Knickers??? I thought it was a towel


----------



## Monica

I like your new pic too


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> I like your new pic too



well towel knickers they both about the same size pmsl xx


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> well towel knickers they both about the same size pmsl xx



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



did you ever got to the bottom of that RRP malarky hun with the gluco tabs you got for your daughter?


----------



## Monica

No, I couldn't be bothered to go into town especially, but I'm tempted to go in again and order another one just to see if they'll charge me the same.

BTW. I put glucotabs on my email prescription order and when I picked it up from the pharmacy it miraculously turned into a glucagon kit!!! Just shows that the prescription ladies at the docs don't think. They just pick what sounds similar.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> No, I couldn't be bothered to go into town especially, but I'm tempted to go in again and order another one just to see if they'll charge me the same.
> 
> BTW. I put glucotabs on my email prescription order and when I picked it up from the pharmacy it miraculously turned into a glucagon kit!!! Just shows that the prescription ladies at the docs don't think. They just pick what sounds similar.



LOL id be so tempted too.... dnt talk to me about scripts had a nightmare getting strips was down to 3 this morning they decided i had asked for 200 lancets instead of 50 strips grr


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> LOL id be so tempted too.... dnt talk to me about scripts had a nightmare getting strips was down to 3 this morningm they decided i had asked for 200 lancest instead of 50 strips grr



Yes, I saw your thread on that. It's just ridiculous! Maybe you could order some extra to have at home and when you're down to a certain number order more. I always have 100 of everything at home. When the open lot is finished I order more. With the insulin I always have a full packet and an open packet. That way I never have to stress IF the pharmacy doesn't have something in. So far it rarely happened.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Yes, I saw your thread on that. It's just ridiculous! Maybe you could order some extra to have at home and when you're down to a certain number order more. I always have 100 of everything at home. When the open lot is finished I order more. With the insulin I always have a full packet and an open packet. That way I never have to stress IF the pharmacy doesn't have something in. So far it rarely happened.



once when i tryed to order extra i got questioned as to how many im using and they thought i was going through them to fast so that put me off ordering ahead hun x


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> once when i tryed to order extra i got questioned as to how many im using and they thought i was going through them to fast so that put me off ordering ahead hun x



Oh yes I see, I don't have that trouble at all. Type 1 child!! I order as and when and even order double for the holidays. Nobody's ever questioned it.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Oh yes I see, I don't have that trouble at all. Type 1 child!! I order as and when and even order double for the holidays. Nobody's ever questioned it.



Yeah it can be bloody annoying last time i was happy to explain my regime but next time i wont x


----------



## Monica

Sorry, had to go, Fiona was making a cake and needed help. In our house you can't leave the PC unattended for one minute without anyone else going on it 
I'd be seething to if I had to justify my/Carol's needs every time!


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Sorry, had to go, Fiona was making a cake and needed help. In our house you can't leave the PC unattended for one minute without anyone else going on it
> I'd be seething to if I had to justify my/Carol's needs every time!



pmsl yeah thats why i have the pc he has a laptop in this house x 

Yeah your telling me, its none of there business as far as im concerned, im not abusing any system


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> pmsl yeah thats why i have the pc he has a laptop in this house x
> 
> Yeah your telling me, its none of there business as far as im concerned, im not abusing any system



No, it isn't. I complained about the 1ltr bins being too small and that I'd like a bigger one. Doc said not possible unfortunately, but he immediately changed the prescription to 2 bins, which was an enormous help. He also suggested I ask the in-house pharmacist about bigger bins and why we couldn't have one, as he didn't know. The pharmacist said it was the government's idea. But I know of other mums who get bigger bins from their docs.


----------



## Monica

Anyway, How's your job going?? Still enjoying it?


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Anyway, How's your job going?? Still enjoying it?



Yeah it is going brill hun ty, 1 week down many to go i hope 

I get to serve the public this week last week i was being trained on the baking side of things x


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> Yeah it is going brill hun ty, 1 week down many to go i hope
> 
> I get to serve the public this week last week i was being trained on the baking side of things x



That's brilliant. I'd be very nervous. Mike came home and told me that they wanted someone at Lakelands, but I've never done a job like that and I'd think they wanted Saturday workers too. Am thinking about it though. Nothing will probably come of it.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> That's brilliant. I'd be very nervous. Mike came home and told me that they wanted someone at Lakelands, but I've never done a job like that and I'd think they wanted Saturday workers too. Am thinking about it though. Nothing will probably come of it.




well fingers crossed if you do go for it hun x


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> well fingers crossed if you do go for it hun x



Thanks Steffie, but I'll probably chicken out of applying in the first place. Maybe I should go and work in a charity shop to get the confidence.


----------



## Steff

Yeah i reckon so hun ask am about it she will give you plenty feedback as to what its like in charity shop x


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> Yeah i reckon so hun ask am about it she will give you plenty feedback as to what its like in charity shop x



will do. got to go now. We're having cheese fondue tonight. Don't know what Carol will have, she hates that stuff.


----------



## Steff

MMM sounds nice, catch you soon well done on 1000th posts as well x


----------



## am64

ha did someone call my name ??? off to bed now so catch ya when i can ..monica pm me if you want x steffie ....love ya hun xx


----------



## Steff

love you xxxxxxxxxxxx mwah


----------



## Steff

Mornin  all xxx


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Morning Steffie,
> 
> You're looking particularly radiant this morning (re: avatar)



Ty thats the damage two glasses of zambuka do


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Ha Ha. Does look like your head's just exploded!
> 
> Anyway, the toons did you proud yesterday (and I even felt a little sorry for the oik that is Joey Barton!!).



oh dear dont say a word pmsl ,living with 2 gooners was not pleasent yesterday, but i smirked to myself lol..


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Oh yes! I'd forgotten about that. Still, they had ample opportunity to complain about the ref and linesman too!



Shocking linesman and the ref i think was the 12 player for newcastle, Andy carroll is a distant memory lol...

Right got to get going here xx bbl


----------



## Steff

Love Sundays there so boring lol, have a nice bit of lamb in the oven smelling lovley,m  m m


----------



## runner

Hi all - got chicken in the oven (no, not one of mine!)

Steff, sundays boring!!  Have done the weekly shop, gone to B&Q for some spoltlight bulbs, Boots for contact lense care pack, Homebase for 15% of cushions, hung out and brought in 3 loads of washing, cleaned out the chickens, set some bantam eggs in the incubator, prepared sunday roast, and about to cleaqn out and light the fire!

Now looking forward to chilling over sunday roast, and watching 'got to dance', wild at Heart and Skyping with son and his family


----------



## Steff

lol@not one of mine 

oooh another wild at heart fan love it myself..


----------



## Steff

Anyone causing any mischief tonight no well im here now lol x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I heard that some idiot caused an electrical overload in S.Bucks!
> 
> Half the county was blacked out as a consequence. Tut, tut!



Does not sound good, hmmmm


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## margie

Morning Steffie. 

It's blowing a gale here, I am watching trees sway and listening to the wind whistling around the chimney.


----------



## Monica

margie said:


> Morning Steffie.
> 
> It's blowing a gale here, I am watching trees sway and listening to the wind whistling around the chimney.



SNAP margie, my washing was dry within a couple of hours, if not less. Had to bring it in, as it was on the verge of flying away!!


----------



## Steff

hi all xxx


----------



## Steff

zxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> BBC World News has reported that 'El Presidente' may be trying to organise an escape route to S. Bucks where there is some bloke he knows willing to give him bed and breakfast for a bit (as well as access to a Lloyds TSB Bank Account for his ill-gotten gains).




Andy - based on the above I thought he was coming to see you....


----------



## margie

Steffie are you bored or tired?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Steffie are you bored or tired?



frisky


----------



## margie

I am confused ? what was with all the zs?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> I am confused ? what was with all the zs?



there kisses....


----------



## margie

ps Steffie - you do know that when you speak to your Drs tomorrow they will say they never had a script from the chemist....

I think there is an issue with the chemist as if they ordered it they should have a record of when they put it in and should have requested it on their daily trips.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> ps Steffie - you do know that when you speak to your Drs tomorrow they will say they never had a script from the chemist....
> 
> I think there is an issue with the chemist as if they ordered it they should have a record of when they put it in and should have requested it on their daily trips.



thanks margie i guess hey passed the book, but i shall get to the bottom of it


----------



## margie

I am back - the wireless router just reset itself.

I think I should get my eyes checked I saw the z before all the xs and somehow thought they were all zs. That'll teach me to speed read.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> I am back - the wireless router just reset itself.
> 
> I think I should get my eyes checked I saw the z before all the xs and somehow thought they were all zs. That'll teach me to speed read.



lolol.... im getting myself all aireated.. the doc might pass the blame onto the chemist


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> lolol.... im getting myself all aireated.. the doc might pass the blame onto the chemist



Or he might blame the bar in here - what have you been drinking. Do you think Andy's drink was spiked he has gone very quiet after saying he was sipping a drink...............


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Or he might blame the bar in here - what have you been drinking. Do you think Andy's drink was spiked he has gone very quiet after saying he was sipping a drink...............



he has been slipped alot more lately so he tells me


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> he has been slipped alot more lately so he tells me



You mean El presidente's ill gotten gains?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> You mean El presidente's ill gotten gains?



LOL yes...


----------



## Steff

Yes i hit the 3000th mark with this thread god im good


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Yes i hit the 3000th mark with this thread god im good



Do you get a prize ?

oops too late


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Do you get a prize ?



Free drink says he who must be obeyed

Ill take a glass of cabernet survignion then please


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Clink, clink!
> 
> <passes wine glass>
> 
> "1986! A fine year!"



yes it was i started playgroup then


----------



## margie

I can't believe how bad the local newpaper is, part of the main shopping area was closed due to high winds causing a window to be blown out - and I can find nothing on the newspaper web-site. Though I suppose the fact its no longer printed here explains that.


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> yes it was i started playgroup then



I started the sandwich part of my degree in that year. oops that might give my age away.........


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> I started the sandwich part of my degree in that year. oops that might give my age away.........



40ish?


----------



## Steff

Right im away to my bed now, goodnight Margie and Andy....


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> Can you actually find any news in it at all? That would be quite something.
> 
> I tend not to read papers much these days and am getting very disillusioned with TV news too (Grumpy Old Man syndrome is starting to kick in!).



Well they did cover the death of a local radio presenter and author. 

I have noticed with some of the national tabloids that some of their items have been written weeks or months before - as they publish an article and I think didn't I see that somewhere last week.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Good night Steffie, I'm joining you I think.
> 
> Er ......



Ok ive left the hot blanket on on your side.. cya in 2


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Right im away to my bed now, goodnight Margie and Andy....





Andy HB said:


> Good night Steffie, I'm joining you I think.
> 
> Er ......



Good night both


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x 

hope everyones well


----------



## chrismbee

After a spell of outrageous bed-time flirting on the back of copious virtual alcohol consumption, methinks you should all be nursing virtual hangovers and guilt-trips


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> You're not wrong! I virtually can't remember anything from last night and my other virtual head is thumping something rotten.



You have different heads? Who are you, Worzel Gummidge?


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> I hope I didn't say anything inappropriate?
> 
> Oh well, it's a nice day today and I've managed to persuade 'El Presidente' to move in with his Aunt in Scotland. So we're all free at last.
> 
> Bad news is that the bar prices have gone up by 750%



No you didn't say anything inappropriate ...

Oh no now we have a power vacuum - are we having an election or is Steffie going to proclaim herself Queen .....


----------



## margie

AlisonM said:


> You have different heads? Who are you, Worzel Gummidge?





Andy HB said:


> More akin to Kryton I think.
> 
> "Grind those balls, sir! Grind those balls!"
> 
> (p.s. I'm referring to a TV programme called Red Dwarf, Kryton is an android and the balls are worry balls!)



I think I might call you Zaphod (though that may not be the right way to spell it)


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> You're not wrong! Bad news is that the bar prices have gone up by 750%



Hmm, let me see 750% of zero is um.....


----------



## Mark T

I still think we should call a general strike over the price raise and picket the bar.


----------



## chrismbee

Andy HB said:


> Ye babe! I'm so cool I can keep a side of beef in me for a week. I'm so hip I have difficulty seeing over my pelvis.
> 
> I'm such a cool frood, I definitely know where my towel is!
> 
> Hand me that Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster, pronto barman!!


.
3 pints of ale immediately, Herr Beeblebrox


----------



## Steff

Hi all x////x


----------



## Steff

Nighty nights all xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x hope alls well bloomin freezing out there 2day brrr.


----------



## Mark T

Morning.  <sups on a decaff>


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning.  <sups on a decaff>



Morning Mark


----------



## chrismbee

Perhaps if you went to work, Steep-Olney, the bar staff might be more inclined to put the full-fat, caffeine brew on! I'm gasping .....


----------



## Steff

stfu 

right im off now have a good day everyone x


----------



## Steff

Early evening to one and all xx

fish and chips for tea tonight been hankcering for some pickled onions for ages to go with it so treat myself god i love to spoil myself hehe


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'm not allowed any until March. I had two lots in January and I only permit myself one a month --> I have rules, but they're complicated to explain!



we still on about fish and chips?


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'll get back to you on that one .......... I need to consult my little black book .....



Dont take to long pacience is not a strong point of mine x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Well, according to my copious notes it's once on a Friday and almost twice on a Wednesday.
> 
> Which Wednesday and Friday it was, though, I'm not prepared to divulge.



well it cant of been this wednesday (today) id of been notified pmsl x


----------



## Mark T

fish and chips sounds nice, with pickle gherkin and onion rings - but hold the mushy peas.


----------



## am64

we got ham and eggs, salad and oven chips


----------



## Steff

hmm am you ignoring my mail for a reason??


----------



## Steff

Tez xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All,

I hope you are all well.

I feel a really bad sin coming on instead of my planned grilled chicken breasts for din dins.

A whole packet of Tesco Light choices hot cross buns. They looked so lonely on their own on the shelf I just had to take them home. So I guess I'll have to force myself to eat all six of em with low calorie butter substitute. And a cup of tea to wash them down with.







There is no hot cross bun monster so he'll have to do...

No walkies to burn them off as it's an early night as I am the mug who said yes to an early start at *W* tomorrow....


----------



## Steff

hahah love the piccy Tez, oooh cant stomach hot x buns but if they were crossiants id be alot more tempted hehe x

p.s lovely to see you popping in


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks Steff.


----------



## Steff

Gawd im stuffed really am no pud either x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Another restless night Andy?


----------



## chrismbee

Barman - I need caffeine!
A large espresso-trippio-con-ristretto-mocha-latte-americano if you please and go easy on the water!


----------



## AlisonM

Can I have my coffee intravenously please? And got any match sticks?


----------



## Mark T

Can I have decaff please?  Caffine makes me a bit edgy, especially in the afternoons.  And a nice chocolate croissant to go with it?


----------



## chrismbee

Andy HB said:


> One cup of coffee powder coming up (sorry for the delay, I had to get it dried).


.
Ughhh - disgusting! You 4got the chocolate sprinkles


----------



## Steff

One frappacino please dond hold back of the cream i beg, such a bad day today, wet through getting to work and same coming home, then while at work i hypered about 11 and dealt with it alone bigggggggggggggggggg mistake


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> One Al Pacino coming up (strange request! Did I hear you right?).



Sumit like that you narna x


----------



## gail1

JUST FIND ME A corner to hide in please


----------



## alisonz

Awwwww Gail you ok hunny? xxx


----------



## Steff

Battered sausage tonight............... im feeling bad so shall have 3 wooooooooo.there small ones from morrisons btw not fish shop ones... cant handle anymore then 3


----------



## chrismbee

Down from the ceiling now - woah barman, that powder certainly hit the mark.  Can you line up some Horlicks for later please.


----------



## gail1

alisonz said:


> Awwwww Gail you ok hunny? xxx


all the old feelings/fears are back with a vengeance, will be ok off again on monday another weeks respite 



Andy HB said:


> Hello Gail, welcome back. The usual place is reserved. The cocktails and nibbles are just how you like them, I hope.
> 
> Enjoy!


So thats large bottomless glasses of drink and plates of fat laden cream cakes mmmmmmm is it andy


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> For you? Absolutely anything and everything is on the menu. The alcohol is 90% proof and the cream cakes are nothing but cholesterol. The waffer thin mints are complementary too (or is that complimentary? I can never remember!).
> 
> Andy



90% proof is that all lol


----------



## Steff

i can offer you 110% prrof gail m but i dare not tell u hear wat u have to do for it lol xxx hugs


----------



## Steff

Hmm was dissapointed with my battered sausage tonight, danger is im still hungry mmmm hehe x


----------



## rossi_mac

alllllllllllllllreeeeeeeeeet geeeeeeezers and laideeeees?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> alllllllllllllllreeeeeeeeeet geeeeeeezers and laideeeees?



hellloooooooooo rossi you stranger lol, how r u


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> 'Ere. He's sodded off again!
> 
> Hurrumph.
> 
> Got a drink ready and everything! Now, what shall I do with it?



water the weeds with it?


----------



## rossi_mac

eye is non sparkling ear


----------



## rossi_mac

eye = I
is = am
non sparkling = still
ear = here

hope you're all well


----------



## Steff

rossi lol .. 

yes all is good here, hows you doing


----------



## rossi_mac

good actually had a haircut and feel liberated!

Also got 5 tons of soil to move on saturday so if you can pass any energy down the wires please do!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Andy HB said:


> That's the benefit of having an agile mind!
> 
> <wanders into corner and sobs>



hey not my corner go to the other corner!

agile mind = occasional fruitcake?


----------



## rossi_mac

and he's out of the corner dancing on his toes with that one!

No sods are done, although may lift some later and rearrange them, hell it gives me something to do move the grass around a bit!

less hair less sweat even if it is cold february with me!

But I must say my reception to the outside world has be significantly reduced since the snip this afternoon (ask Danny if you're no sure)

you still playing that game of chess? Who won?


----------



## rossi_mac

fair do's used to play a bit myself but not for years dad used to have the lewis chess set in the front room and we would have a game that would take all week, but I would always forget who's go it was!!

Anyway my cell awaits shut I required 

tar tar my friendly friends
until the next time, who knows when but we all know where (here!)

PS I am 100% sober honest


----------



## Steff

nighty nights Rossi lol 

 x


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please


----------



## Steff

Morning Vickie 
on its way hun x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Morning Vickie
> on its way hun x



thanks steff hows the new job going ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thanks steff hows the new job going ?



fine thx hun, on the tills now so serving the gr8 british public haha, not poisioned no one yet so result i say lol x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> fine thx hun, on the tills now so serving the gr8 british public haha, not poisioned no one yet so result i say lol x



lol i been working it seems none stop since xmas fingers crossed i can get a holiday soon are your schools off ? ours are untill thursday aarrrggghhhh lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol i been working it seems none stop since xmas fingers crossed i can get a holiday soon are your schools off ? ours are untill thursday aarrrggghhhh lol



no hun mine dnt break up yet for another 2 weeks lol x

hows things with dianetes?


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> no hun mine dnt break up yet for another 2 weeks lol x
> 
> hows things with dianetes?



rubbish high numbers upping my insulin again 
and still there will not put me on dafne course going to see my nice gp to see if he can do anything still on my anti dression tablets 

hows that new drug victoriza {not sure if it spelt right lol} working out for you?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> rubbish high numbers upping my insulin again
> and still there will not put me on dafne course going to see my nice gp to see if he can do anything still on my anti dression tablets
> 
> hows that new drug victoriza {not sure if it spelt right lol} working out for you?



ahh sorry to hear about the numbers, hope something can be sorted to help u out hunx

yeah the victoza going well seems to be keeping me in single figures, have the odd hyper but nothing like i used to x

Anyways i best get going my bus is in 4 x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> ahh sorry to hear about the numbers, hope something can be sorted to help u out hunx
> 
> yeah the victoza going well seems to be keeping me in single figures, have the odd hyper but nothing like i used to x
> 
> Anyways i best get going my bus is in 4 x



good enjoy your work i am on nite shift tonite


----------



## Mark T

the wheels on the bus go...


----------



## alisonz

beep beep beep


----------



## Mark T

Thats an interesting bus you take Alison   I won't ask what the wipers do


----------



## Steff

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> eeeeee'll be the very model of a modern major-general ...... ?



yeah


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat ???


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> eeeeee'll be the very model of a modern major-general ...... ?



listening to a little opera andy ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat ???



dont mind me am im so effed off at min what comes out of my mouth and what u type is ribbish


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please about to go to work


----------



## Steff

bbl ...................


----------



## am64

well you are living in the wild west edge of Lannnden now ...
steff whats up ???


----------



## Tezzz

I've just realised I've got a week off *W*...

Man I feel happy.

Um... Spring holiday...

Record player warmed up and I'm gonna stick on *I Feel Love  *by Donna Summer. With plenty of welly...


----------



## Tezzz

Mark T said:


> the wheels on the bus go...



Um... Lemmme see...?

Screech...?

Yep, I've done a wheel spin in a bus...

Bet yer never thought of that one!!!

PS I drive em for a living!


----------



## am64

oooooooohhh totally deserted  ...maybe i should set up a charity shop here!! DSF international !! hehee we could keep the virtual bar going and complementary sunloungers with full intrvinous facillities


----------



## twinnie

morning feeling soooo much better today  large coffee please 
hows everyone doing ?


----------



## Steff

happy valentines hun glad u better xx


all well here x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> happy valentines hun glad u better xx
> 
> 
> all well here x



thats good to hear steff are u working today?

happy valentine to you too


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thats good to hear steff are u working today?
> 
> happy valentine to you too



yes u remind me i gtg now lol xx

road works outside my house this wekk woop woop 

tc hun x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> yes u remind me i gtg now lol xx
> 
> road works outside my house this wekk woop woop
> 
> tc hun x



you too


----------



## Steff

Morning all x


----------



## Mark T

Mornin Steffie


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Mornin Steffie



Morning Mark, you making a brew.


----------



## Mark T

I can offer Arabica, Java or Kenyan.  Or I have a selection of herbal teas.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> I can offer Arabica, Java or Kenyan.  Or I have a selection of herbal teas.



Abit late but if the offer of java is still going then yes please x


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Abit late but if the offer of java is still going then yes please x


Here is a nice hot javan coffee, with a side plate of cinnabons and little pots of milk and cream.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Here is a nice hot javan coffee, with a side plate of cinnabons and little pots of milk and cream.



Wow Mark your spoiling me thank you x


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> 'Ere! Who hired you? I hope you don't expect to be paid!
> 
> Mine's a decaff please.
> 
> Andy


I'm looking for tips 

Ok, one decaff Rooibos tea, a plate of ginger snaps?

Oh, I forgot to say, I sold a couple of the boats moored on the waterfront to pay for the supplies - hope you don't mind!


----------



## Mark T

Hic


----------



## Steff

You are nawty getting drunk on java


----------



## am64

evening all ...mines a large rum ....


----------



## Steff

coming up my ikkle fluffy bun x


----------



## am64

heee heeee that s the rum we have been secretly stashing away


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> coming up my ikkle fluffy bun x



d'you say that to all your customers....


----------



## am64

well 'el presidentie' wasn't looking


----------



## am64

well soz but ive got to go now ....thanks for the rum x


----------



## Steff

good night both of you sleep well xxxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, something strong aould go down lovely so ill make myself an expresso coffee x


----------



## Mark T

I'm having my mid afternoon drop, is there anything in the bar to wake me up?


----------



## Tezzz

If you're still droopy, I'll stick summat on 't jukebox and crank up the volume...

Like some Slade...


----------



## AlisonM

I want a large slice of Mississippi (is that enough esses?) Mud Pie with whipped cream and a pint of full fat hot chocolate with marshmallows, sprinkles and cinnamon please. That should get my BGs up again. Oh, and I'll have a Brandy Alexander while I'm waiting.


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Hang on, we're a bit short-staffed at the mo.
> 
> A Mississippi Alexander and a Brandy Mud Pie coming up with all the trimmings!



Yum, sounds lovely. Ta.


----------



## Steff

Anybody gonna offer me something wet im parched


----------



## chrismbee

Flannel around the chops?  That should wake you up .....


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> Flannel around the chops?  That should wake you up .....



go on then take your best shot


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## Steff

rofl just about x

you ok ?


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Yes thanks. Another pretty good night and I can now walk up and down the stairs in a sensible fashion.
> 
> Still need a few more days rest before I have a proper walk though.
> 
> I see you were in and out of bed a bit last night. Hopefully you got some sleep in between!



Yeah no bother with the sleep just the up and down that seemed like it was every hour lol.....you should get yourself a walking stick


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> What a champion idea! I can poke the local oiks as I stride along!



pmsl see im full of them sometimes....gotta say i cam imagine you with it and a stoop lol


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Say things like that again and I might have to give you a good poke with my walking stick too!



Andy gosh its too early for promises like that


----------



## Mark T

/mark throws a bucket of cold water


----------



## AlisonM

I have a couple of sharp pointy sticks that I used to use for hill walking. I'd be willing to lend them to the effort. Mind you, we don't have oikls up here, or chavbs either. We do get the odd 'ned' escaped from Glasgow, complete with 'burglar's dug' and a few nyaffs here and there. May one be allowed to poke them too?


----------



## Steff

Go ahead lol

One thinks she may partake in some light beverage with her home made soup, er cranberry juice please


----------



## Steff

Knock knock anybody there hehe xxx


----------



## Mark T

shuuush, it could be a double glazing salesman


----------



## Steff

get me a cuppa


----------



## Mark T

cuppa? do you mean copper?  I'm afraid there doesn't seem to be a constable on the island, nor a piccasso either.

Hear is a nice hot cappuccino whilst you wait - sprinkles?


----------



## Steff

Just do as your told


----------



## Steff

Right if ive got to strip to get this place busy i will


oooh yeah that would have the opposite effect hehehehe x


----------



## Mark T

Well, the wallpaper on the far wall does need replacing.  The bar could really do with some new paint in places too.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Well, the wallpaper on the far wall does need replacing.  The bar could really do with some new paint in places too.



tut tut thats a mans job


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Ok! Roll-up, roll-up!
> 
> Tickets ?25 each for the star attraction for tonight!!
> 
> Roll-up, Roll-up!
> 
> (they don't call me opportunistic for nothing!)



God greif your under cutting there i said at least ?50 earlier...


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I thought you were saving THAT for the 'special' customers!



 SHUSHHH X


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Hang on, I think we need some extra bar and security staff. There's quite a queue  building up outside.
> 
> And what's all this I hear about a coronation? There's been loads of leaflets floating about saying that there are going to be some changes made around here?!
> 
> I think we should be told!!



Nothing to do with me onest guv!


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Hmm, maybe 'El Presidente' hasn't left after all??!



 I guess this security needs to be vigilent, beefy and on the ball, cant think of anyone to suggest


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> An image-enhanced bull with keepy-uppy skills? Shouldn't be too hard to find. It is a small island after all.



pmsl groan groan groan


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Coo eee! I can see you! You're out of stealth mode!!



coo eee yeah just for you haha..........


----------



## margie

Steffie I was just going to wish you and everyone else (none of us have declared Birthdays today) a very merry unbirthday to you .....

cue for a song I think.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Steff

Mark? Andy? anybody got my green tea ready yet lol x


----------



## Mark T

Sorry, It will be a while - it takes time to paint each individual tea leaf green you know.


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> I barge Mark T out of the way .......
> 
> Here you go Steffie, sorry it's a bit cold but I made it 2hrs ago (it's probably a bit strong too).
> 
> Also, I have no idea where the green paint floating on the surface came from!
> 
> Enjoy!



Steffie will probably have it iced when she gets back from work.


----------



## Steff

haha Margie its going down a treat x


----------



## Steff

Ello all 

crab sticks are going down very nicely, hated these things pre diagnosis lol x


----------



## margie

Where has everyone got to - is there a farewell el presidente party somewhere that no one has told us about.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Where has everyone got to - is there a farewell el presidente party somewhere that no one has told us about.



goodness knows might be the fishy smell ive left behind


----------



## rossi_mac

alreet peeps

how's it hanging?

Whats occuring??

I'm listening to the streets new album, drinking lager and watching the football and feeling cream crackered, so who say I can't multi task!??


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> alreet peeps
> 
> how's it hanging?
> 
> Whats occuring??
> 
> I'm listening to the streets new album, drinking lager and watching the football and feeling cream crackered, so who say I can't multi task!??



Have you finished shovelling your 5 tons of dirt?


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> alreet peeps
> 
> how's it hanging?
> 
> Whats occuring??
> 
> I'm listening to the streets new album, drinking lager and watching the football and feeling cream crackered, so who say I can't multi task!??



come on crawley !!!! hehee ..
having a small belvennie (birthday pressie ummmm) well im entering my 48 year on this planet tommorrow ...and no work till tuesday !! and IM NOT TAKING STATINS anymore .... ....*celebrate good times ...come on*


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Have you finished shovelling your 5 tons of dirt?



Hell that was a doddle, I've ordered another 5 tons for next weekend!
Had me me dad and me bro and all 5 bags emptied in about 3.5 hrs, then a bit of raking it all around

How's Al doing? Enjoying a bit more daylight!?


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> come on crawley !!!! hehee ..
> having a small belvennie (birthday pressie ummmm) well im entering my 48 year on this planet tommorrow ...and no work till tuesday !! and IM NOT TAKING STATINS anymore .... ....*celebrate good times ...come on*



Pork Crackling!

Happy day-de-berth pour the morrow 

Hope it isn't too small 

PS Building reg drawings now completed! Waiting approval and finding a builder now!! 

Good to hear from you AM you about at the 3 circle d thingmyjigg?


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Enjoying a bit more daylight!?


definately ...brilliant off to wales in a month it will be equalibrum by then ...onwards and upwards x sorry folks who might be still having snow ..but who has been noticing the warmth of the sun when we manage to see it ?


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Pork Crackling!
> 
> Happy day-de-berth pour the morrow
> 
> Hope it isn't too small
> 
> PS Building reg drawings now completed! Waiting approval and finding a builder now!!
> 
> Good to hear from you AM you about at the 3 circle d thingmyjigg?



might have to work ?? ...but be good to meet...my BIL is very good ..did our friend bunglelow ... loft conversion in Shamely Green (very nice) pm me if you want any info ..


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers but we have loads of recommendations and had a handful round already.

Catch up soon enough no doubt! In the meantime, Cheers!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers but we have loads of recommendations and had a handful round already.
> 
> Catch up soon enough no doubt! In the meantime, Cheers!



thanks !!! hehee


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x

Hope everyones well, no more snow today phew


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff.

Time for a cup of tea me thinks...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi Steff.
> 
> Time for a cup of tea me thinks...



thank you Tez milk no sugar plz x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Off to *W*... 

I couldn't eat a whole early turn...


----------



## Mark T

Morning Tez

ugh that four-letter word.

Now where is that coffee pot been hidden?


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx have a good day off to W x


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> Morning chaps and chapesses.
> 
> Just so that you know, I understand that its 50% off day today in the bar. As well as buy one get one free, so there's no reason not to indulge yourselves.
> 
> Andy


In that case, can I order the following;

- 2x Coke with Jack Daniels (not Paul Daniels)
- Medium Latte with Vanilla
- a glass of dehydrated water
- packet of cashew nuts
- packet of hedgehog flavour crisps (anyone remember those?)
- Jacket Potato with Prawns and a lobster tail
- 3 pints of unreal ale
- Cheese sandwitches that don't make ducks drown when you feed it to them


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> Right, that'll be SB$1,473,295.12 please. (SB$ = St Bedeia Dollar)
> 
> If you don't have the cash, there is a bureau de change just round the corner. I believe that the current exchange rate is ?0 = SB$1.45225



OK, here is 1014492 x ?0, don't forget the change.  I'll be out on the deck fishing when you have it all prepared.


----------



## AlisonM

We would like 1 jug of Sangria, one of Pimms and two of lager please. With cheese sticks, potato skins, nachos and some more of the wonderful Mississippi (I'm still not sure I've got enough esses in there) Alexander Pie you made for us last week. Send the tab to Northe.


----------



## shiv

My boss and the other admin girl are both out of the office. They are the ones that have the log-ins to download all our financial information off certain websites etc. I have literally nothing to do today. I've filled up the morning with a couple of little jobs, but I have no idea what the heck I'm supposed to do to keep me going this afternoon! I've done everything I can think of and still I'm left with nothing to do!


----------



## Steff

Good afters all xxxx


----------



## Steff

Evening all xx

Bloomin cold more snow but again not sticking around for to long phew x


----------



## Tezzz

Da ya fancy a virtual snowball fight Steff...?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Da ya fancy a virtual snowball fight Steff...?



Come on then Tez show me what you got


----------



## gail1

Andy HB you have a dirty little mind

Morning everyone
gail


----------



## Mark T

gail1 said:


> Andy HB you have a dirty little mind
> 
> Morning everyone
> gail


morning gail


----------



## chrismbee

gail1 said:


> Andy HB you have a dirty little mind



Sorry Gail, I don't understand where you're coming at with this; I presumed Andy was merely querying whether Tez had hot-footed it up to Tyneside to satisfy his (snowball throwing) urges - can you explain? 

El Presidente - a little clean libation for the lady; how bout a virgin mary?
Whilst you're at it, can I have an American-con-trippio-espresso with a little of the white stuff, just for colour please


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Andy HB you have a dirty little mind
> 
> Morning everyone
> gail



Hi Gail! Nice to hear from you again


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> 'Ere! Why does everyone keep copying the bit about my "dirty little mind"!
> 
> Granted, it may be true, but really!


Well, you did it too!


----------



## gail1

snowball fight it is then


----------



## alisonz

gail1 said:


> Andy HB you have a dirty little mind
> 
> Morning everyone
> gail




If the cap fits Andy............


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> We are still talking virtual snowballs here?
> 
> Good morning all!



I reckon you're talking the wrong kind of snowballs. They mean these:


----------



## alisonz

Oh my word!! I remember those along with Cherry B, Pony and Babycham


----------



## gail1

alisonz said:


> Oh my word!! I remember those along with Cherry B, Pony and Babycham



i can remember feeling very grown up when allowed to drink these at family partys when i was about 14


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all xx what a day


----------



## novorapidboi26

Steffie said:


> Afternoon all xx what a day



Afternoon, full of excitement was it...........


----------



## Steff

novorapidboi26 said:


> Afternoon, full of excitement was it...........



morning was o/h was sick all night looked after him then nearly 45 mins late to work coz of gas leak


----------



## chrismbee

Steffie said:


> then nearly 45 mins late to work coz of gas leak



Good grief - wot's wrong with him? Bloated, constipated? Still, hope the "leak" has offered him some comfort


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> Good grief - wot's wrong with him? Bloated, constipated? Still, hope the "leak" has offered him some comfort



far from constipated ha ha ha your so bloody funny Chris


----------



## Freddie99

And I've opened up a bottle of Port. All's well that ends well!


----------



## Steff

Woo love it Tom ive just had a sneaky pinch of tia maria x


----------



## rossi_mac

problem with opening a bottle of port is it doesn't last long I believe you only have 74 minutes to drink it before it goes off! 

Why is it some eejits always answer a question with the answer then "why" serious got on my wick today, grrrrrrrrrrrr!

evening all hope we all doing allreet 

Keep smiling

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Morning all xx



Hi Steffie  - looks like your Cornish Pasties are Cornish no more (unless they are being made there and delivered to you). Just pasties.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Hi Steffie  - looks like your Cornish Pasties are Cornish no more (unless they are being made there and delivered to you). Just pasties.



LOL xx

Margie how are you


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> LOL xx
> 
> Margie how are you



Could be better (but not too bad). There have been many hassles with the house (caught between builders) and with my computer - can you believe the support people say my computer is not registered but the company is sending me offers because I am .......  Other than that all is OK. My Dad is funny he always expects me to troubleshoot his apple mac problems even though I haven't got one.

Have your headaches cleared up ?


----------



## gail1

i would like a very very large McDs bannana milk shake please
Im feeling very restless and have let myself down and my rock of a gp a bit
Hope every one is doing well
gail


----------



## Northerner

Coming right up Gail  You'll just have to do your best to make it up to your  GP - what would make him smile?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Could be better (but not too bad). There have been many hassles with the house (caught between builders) and with my computer - can you believe the support people say my computer is not registered but the company is sending me offers because I am .......  Other than that all is OK. My Dad is funny he always expects me to troubleshoot his apple mac problems even though I haven't got one.
> 
> Have your headaches cleared up ?



Sorry just spotted this hun, sorry about all the headaches at the minute grr..

Yeah headaches seem to have deminished which is good... 

best get to bed now day off tomorrow but still im knackered

xx nights


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 

Well thats lads bedroom and living room cleaned, next the bathroom, that can wait im knackered lol... hope everyones having a good day so far x


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steffi,

I've been quite here for a couple of days, someone locked me St Bedeia's broom cupboard for a couple of days.

Now I've got a nasty sore throat and a nose that's starting to feel like someone has stuck several small fruits up it.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steffi,
> 
> I've been quite here for a couple of days, someone locked me St Bedeia's broom cupboard for a couple of days.
> 
> Now I've got a nasty sore throat and a nose that's starting to feel like someone has stuck several small fruits up it.



Right well i reccommned warm lemonade, or if you have them were you are a black bullet which is a small anaseed hard boiled sweet and drop it into a small pinch of whiskey and let the bullet soak then drink after 30 mins, id not recommned that though at this time of the day


----------



## alisonz

I swear by warm lemonade mmmmmm


----------



## Steff

Very quiet agen so i will take this oppurtunity to sneak a tia maria and coke and a bag of scampi fires 

ill leave the money under the filing cabinets


----------



## alisonz

Scampi Fries my favourite not had any in ages I just might be tempted to join you but mines a Morgans Spiced please


----------



## Steff

alisonz said:


> Scampi Fries my favourite not had any in ages I just might be tempted to join you but mines a Morgans Spiced please



Coming up sweety, on this occasion the round is on me x

i also love frazzles as well lol x


----------



## gail1

Steffie said:


> Very quiet agen so i will take this oppurtunity to sneak a tia maria and coke and a bag of scampi fires
> 
> ill leave the money under the filing cabinets



Gail  nicks the money and buys herself a very big Bacardi with it
Night all
gail


----------



## Steff

night gail love your latest thread x


----------



## alisonz

Oh no Frazzles make me burp bacon flavour all day lol


----------



## Steff

alisonz said:


> Oh no Frazzles make me burp bacon flavour all day lol



hahaha better then eggy burps there rank


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Gail  nicks the money and buys herself a very big Bacardi with it
> Night all
> gail



Goodnight Gail, sleep well


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> Andy checks the money and finds it was fake anyway!
> 
> G'night Gail.


HA HA tHAT WAS THE FAKE MONEY I LEFT IN ITS PLACE



Steffie said:


> night gail love your latest thread x


Glad you like it hunnie thought i would give it a whirl and see what peeps think


----------



## Steff

right off to bed now, eyes are heavy x

nights all


----------



## runner

Phew!  thought I'd drop in here  for a breather and cocktail after all this heated debate on the forum!  Hello peeps!

Night Steffie x


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> right off to bed now, eyes are heavy x
> 
> nights all



Night Night Steffie


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Phew!  thought I'd drop in here  for a breather and cocktail after all this heated debate on the forum!  Hello peeps!
> 
> Night Steffie x



runner just off to bed x so hi and bye lol take care

night margie and andy x


----------



## Steff

Good after all hope alls well xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff,

Can I have a coke and rum please..?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> Can I have a coke and rum please..?



Abit late but here goes sweety x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hello all. Phew, heated debate it is then

I am in love with the ignore button on this forum, why did I never notice it before?  

Well, after a tough afternoon at work I have a few hours to myself before the boy gets back from Eastbourne. So, bath and The Tudors I think


----------



## Steff

Right time for phone call to big sis........no doubt i will have a few hints from her as its her birthday on Tuesday  

brb


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Right time for phone call to big sis........no doubt i will have a few hints from her as its her birthday on Tuesday
> 
> brb



My brother and a friend from my degree days also have Birthdays on Tuesday and my sister celebrates on Wednesday. Hope you had a good chat.


----------



## margie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hello all. Phew, heated debate it is then
> 
> I am in love with the ignore button on this forum, why did I never notice it before?
> 
> Well, after a tough afternoon at work I have a few hours to myself before the boy gets back from Eastbourne. So, bath and The Tudors I think



Hope you enjoy your bath and watching/reading the Tudors.


----------



## Steff

was a gr8 chat and not a mention of her birthday lol


----------



## Northerner

It's my Dad's birthday on Tuesday too, although he was actually born on February 29th, so I've had more birthdays than him!


----------



## Steff

wooo seems a popular day then lol x


----------



## margie

My brother and sister were both born the same number of days into the year as he was born in a leap year, and my parents didn't call him David.


----------



## twinnie

morning all


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> morning all



Good morning Vicki! Nice and sunny here in Southampton, how is it where you are?


----------



## Mark T

Morning Vicki and Alan


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Morning Vicki and Alan



Morning Mark


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Good morning Vicki! Nice and sunny here in Southampton, how is it where you are?



well in the glasgow area chilly but some sun is trying to get though lol cant moan the last couple of days have been quite warm here i even manged to get out into the garden and give it a good clean


----------



## twinnie

Mark T said:


> Morning Vicki and Alan



morning


----------



## Steff

Good  morning all x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Good  morning all x



morning steff


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning steff



vickie hi how are u x


----------



## Northerner

Morning Steffie! Well, I have been out for a nice run up and down some huge hills - weather was fine and sunny, but a bit on the cold side. I soon warmed up though!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steffie! Well, I have been out for a nice run up and down some huge hills - weather was fine and sunny, but a bit on the cold side. I soon warmed up though!



morning al nice one, ive only been up 25 minutes so done as much as put toast in toaster lol x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> vickie hi how are u x



not bad thanks bs still on the high side phoning dsn again tomorrow 
how about yourself?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> not bad thanks bs still on the high side phoning dsn again tomorrow
> how about yourself?



yeah im fine kids go bk tuesday so cant wait for that lol x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

after 2 months, the leak in out bathroom is fixed. The landlord has been dealing with it personally because the agency are a bit pants and bless him, today he presented me with a massive bunch of flowers as an apology and gave the both of us ?25 towards the electric bill because we've had to have a dehumidifier on for weeks and weeks. What a lovely gesture.

I'm trying to look for new jobs. But there's nothing out there for me  I guess its trawling the council job site then  I actually cannot stay where I am for much longer, to cut a long story short I hate it and I have decided that the place is what has caused my anxiety issues.


----------



## Steff

bloody day started off lovely now peeing it down grr


----------



## gail1

im watching come dine with me then im off to bed im so tired


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> im watching come dine with me then im off to bed im so tired



enjoy hun hope its not this weeks, theres an awful man on it he is vile!

xx


----------



## Steff

nighty nights all xx


----------



## gail1

find me a corner please where i dont have this hypo hang over or better still put me under the bar optics
Hope everyone is ok
take care all
gail


----------



## Steff

hi all hope everyones had a good monday so far xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all hope everyones well x



Good morning Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie!



Morning Alan hope your good xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning Alan hope your good xx



Fine thanks - you working today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Fine thanks - you working today?



Yup i sure am 8.30 sharp as always x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Yup i sure am 8.30 sharp as always x



Hope you have a good day!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a good day!



And yourself best go and walk this mutt before i do anything else ,toodle pip... x


----------



## gail1

Morning all, hope work goes well Steffie. 
Im not 100% today, Im having a I want to be left alone day, feel like for some reason that things are going to go t*ts up again. Feel very down I hate this 
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Morning all, hope work goes well Steffie.
> Im not 100% today, Im having a I want to be left alone day, feel like for some reason that things are going to go t*ts up again. Feel very down I hate this
> gail



Hi Gail, hope the day turns out better than you fear and good things happen


----------



## gail1

thankyou alan
ps happy birthday to your dad, you look like twins
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> thankyou alan
> ps happy birthday to your dad, you look like twins
> gail



Thanks Gail! Haha! He'd love that!  He lives in Holland so I won't see him, but will call him later - he needs some time to 'get with it' in the mornings (oh dear, I am like him!)


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x

Gail sorry to hear your low hun, i did txt you this morn with my number ok hunix xx


----------



## gail1

am very tired have taken the extra termazepam and am gonna go to bed so tired


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> am very tired have taken the extra termazepam and am gonna go to bed so tired



Sleep well Gail i hope you do xxx nights babe


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones good x


----------



## Steff

Wish me luck people, gotta get through today and friday mums anniversary and her birthday, least I got work to keep my mind off it, oh and mum in law coming to stay with us till Sunday  x

Laters all have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Wish me luck people, gotta get through today and friday mums anniversary and her birthday, least I got work to keep my mind off it, oh and mum in law coming to stay with us till Sunday  x
> 
> Laters all have a good day



Take care Steffie. keep busy


----------



## chrismbee

Steffie said:


> oh and mum in law coming to stay with us till Sunday




Roast sausage roll & fresh bread for Sunday lunch?


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steffie and good luck 



Steffie said:


> mum in law coming to stay with us till Sunday


Ahh, the advantages of having a small house, the only sleeping space for visitors is the sofa.


----------



## gail1

hello all
i didst get up till 830, have got art thearpy this morning


----------



## Steff

Thanks all everything is going ok so far xx

wont be about as much


----------



## gail1

Evening all how are we? have had busy day
take care
gail


----------



## Steff

Hope everyones well, im taken some time out for next 2-3 days had a bit of news today at a hosp appt thats knocked me xxx


----------



## Donald

Steffie said:


> Hope everyones well, im taken some time out for next 2-3 days had a bit of news today at a hosp appt thats knocked me xxx



OK Steffie hear from you when you get back take care


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone is okay 
steff hope everything is alright hun


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Hope everyones well, im taken some time out for next 2-3 days had a bit of news today at a hosp appt thats knocked me xxx



Hi Steffie, I will be thinking of you, take care my dear


----------



## alisonz

Good Morning fellow islanders, up and about fairly early this morning as I'm taking my #2 child to the vets (along with her self mutilating cat) in Milton Keynes where #3 child works if that makes any sense. Rather contented today


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> Good Morning fellow islanders, up and about fairly early this morning as I'm taking my #2 child to the vets (along with her self mutilating cat) in Milton Keynes where #3 child works if that makes any sense. Rather contented today



Good morning Alison  Hope the cat behaves!


----------



## Mark T

Morning Alison and Alan.  I'm fairly happy because I recorded my lowest ever fasting reading of 7.9 mmol/L


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Morning Alison and Alan.  I'm fairly happy because I recorded my lowest ever fasting reading of 7.9 mmol/L



Excellent Mark! Hope the day goes well for you


----------



## Mark T

Opps, and I spiked up to 12.2 at 1-hour after breakfast - that wiped the smile off my face!

Think I'll have to start looking at different breakfasts.  Up to now I've been analysing lunch and dinner.


----------



## gail1

morning all busy day today and my bs was 8.9 this morning hows that for good news
you all take care
gail


----------



## am64

feeling very bruised and battered this morning, phoned in sick so the shop will probably not open today ...hopefully i'll get in tommorrow ...

stefie hope alls ok hunny email me if you want x hugs x


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all busy day today and my bs was 8.9 this morning hows that for good news
> you all take care
> gail



Very good news Gail - hope the good levels continue through the day


----------



## am64

yep ditto ..well done gail those realy are good figures ..have a lovely day x


----------



## chrismbee

A good wake-up BG makes the day seem especially rosy, dunnit?
I took our randy rabbit to the vets this morning for .... well, let's just say he won't be quite the man he was, later on
Good BG means extra strong coffee in celebration - I even managed to turn down the offer of cold pizza from one of my colleagues.
Good lunch and evening BG = celebratory beer later


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you all have the same sunshine we have here near Bristol.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you all have the same sunshine we have here near Bristol.
> 
> John.



Good morning John! No sunshine here yet, and it's rather nippy too! Hopefully the sunshine will spread east!


----------



## chrismbee

Nice and sunny in Gloucester, albeit a bit on the chilly side.
Reckon we may just hang on to the sun in the south west


----------



## alisonz

Well the sun has decided not to come out play here, it did show its face earlier but obviously decided to stay in, having said that its not at all cold and I will have a lovely clean bed as my washing is out on the line


----------



## gail1

i had a late night last night got up early this morning, had some breakfast then thought s*d this and went back to bed, Have now got up again I promise this time it will be for keeps. Am going to have a very lazy day. i had some news from the job center trhis morning my income support is going up by 54p a week WHOO HOO the days of being a big spender are here
Hope everyone is ok
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> i had a late night last night got up early this morning, had some breakfast then thought s*d this and went back to bed, Have now got up again I promise this time it will be for keeps. Am going to have a very lazy day. i had some news from the job center trhis morning my income support is going up by 54p a week WHOO HOO the days of being a big spender are here
> Hope everyone is ok
> gail



Wealth beyond your wildest dreams! Spend it wisely


----------



## twinnie

morning all hows everyone


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

I've recovered from yesterday's overtime at *W*. 03.15 to 12.55...

I've got some 70's vinyl giving it some welly...

*Does Your Mother Know* by Abba for starters.


----------



## gail1

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> I've recovered from yesterday's overtime at *W*. 03.15 to 12.55...
> 
> I've got some 70's vinyl giving it some welly...
> 
> *Does Your Mother Know* by Abba for starters.



Play it nice and loud please so i can hear it i love that song

Morning al, hope we are all ok.
gail


----------



## Steff

hope everyones well


----------



## gail1

i have whilst looking at cp user just discovered the ignore funtion good news for me
take care all


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> i have whilst looking at cp user just discovered the ignore funtion good news for me
> take care all



Hope it's not me!


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Hope it's not me!


Alan my sweet I never take any notice of what you say 

im off to the laundry this afternoon to do my drying o wot joys
take care all
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Alan my sweet I never take any notice of what you say
> 
> im off to the laundry this afternoon to do my drying o wot joys
> take care all
> gail



Just for you, my dear 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT4DR_ae_4o


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Just for you, my dear
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT4DR_ae_4o


Drool Drool if only have put it off til tomorrow just a few more things to wash

PS Alan are you saying you would reenact it????


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Drool Drool if only have put it off til tomorrow just a few more things to wash
> 
> PS Alan are you saying you would reenact it????



If I did, at least I'd have the place to myself very quickly!


----------



## gail1

Alan tell me where and when and i will be there could do with a good laugh.
Had another snooze this afternoon. I need to see gp tomorrow am having visual hallucinations. My anti psychotic was cut by 1mg a couple of weeks ago at my request, my rock of a gp is off so am hoping to be able to see Dr Munn hes ok.
Am now going to watch Come Dine With Me I love the commentary of Dave Lamb
Take care all 
Gail


----------



## margie

Oh Gail - hallucinations must be distressing - I hope you Doc can sort you out. 

Hope you enjoyed come dine with me.


----------



## Steff

Evening all seems like an age, so i will have some scampi fries and i reckon a flaming zambuka


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Suffering from deaf barman syndrome again, Andy passes over a Stephen Fry in shorts and a flaming bazooka and ducks for cover immediately.



tut tut barman your skills are sadly lacking tonight 


Right im off to bed nights all x


----------



## am64

hello all ...is this place save now after the coup ?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 

hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all
> 
> hope everyone has a good day x



Good morning Steffie, Sun is already shining here, but a bit chilly! I'm looking forward to a morning when it is sunny AND warm!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie, Sun is already shining here, but a bit chilly! I'm looking forward to a morning when it is sunny AND warm!



 Morning Alan Same its very sunny but the chill in the air spoils it, the dog didnt even fancy going out lol


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning Alan Same its very sunny but the chill in the air spoils it, the dog didnt even fancy going out lol



You should have got him that coat!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You should have got him that coat!



rofl....Right im offski gotta drop son off and then hand his photograph money in also, bfn x


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> There are rumours that 'El Presidente' has been rejected in all sorts of places. So, he's spending some time liaising with Prince Andrew and his entourage of ne'er-do-wells instead!
> 
> How does this work? Price Andrew persuades a 'friend' of his, linked with child abuse, to give his ex-wife money to pay of her debts??! They're a bunch of twonks aren't they!! Thank goodness he's not next in line for the throne.
> 
> Anyhow, good morning all.



The younger sibling of the first in line is often errant, look at the life of Princess Margaret in comparison to the Queen. It was the other way round with Edward VIII and George VI though...


----------



## gail1

been to GPs saw DR **** he was so nice Agreed to increase my anti psychotics for a week until i see my own gp next monday and discuss it with him
All i want is for the hallucinations to stop, hopefully going back to what I was on will nip it in the bud. 
Then I had the joys of taking all my wet stuff up to the laundry . Got home and had a real treat for dinner sauteed some mushrooms off, then added some cream cheese and some tagliatelle I had left over from last night YUMMY 
Hope everyone is ok
gail


----------



## Mark T

gail1 said:


> ...a real treat for dinner sauteed some mushrooms off, then added some cream cheese and some tagliatelle I had left over from last night YUMMY
> Hope everyone is ok
> gail


Mmm, that sounds very nice!  I'd be half tempted to throw in some bacon as well.


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> The younger sibling of the first in line is often errant, look at the life of Princess Margaret in comparison to the Queen. It was the other way round with Edward VIII and George VI though...



I don't think Phil the Greek is/was any great shakes either, some of his pals don't bear close inspection. It's also no great secret that the OMO box was in the window when Lizzie got young Eddie. The whole family is umm, a bit odd.

G&T anyone?

Glad that doctor was a help to you Gail, let's hope the increased dose works.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> I don't think Phil the Greek is/was any great shakes either, some of his pals don't bear close inspection. It's also no great secret that the OMO box was in the window when Lizzie got young Eddie. The whole family is umm, a bit odd...


A number of the royal marrages are a little too closely related to each for my liking.  Phil the Greek is Her Majesty's 3rd Cousin I think, or was it forth?  Diana had some commen ancestors with Charles.  I didn't really go poking around much after that, but I wouldn't be surprised to find some more.

G&T?  Ah, you want G&T!?


----------



## AlisonM

I say Barkeep, you'd better stock up on the Hot chocolate and fixings for hot toddies, my local weather forecast is for heavy snow and gales* later in the week and I'm going to need defrosting.

*That's gales not Gaels BTW.


----------



## Steff

afternoon all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> afternoon all xx



Good afternoon Steffie, how has your day been?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good afternoon Steffie, how has your day been?



hot and sweaty hun x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> hot and sweaty hun x



Have you been baking the steak?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Have you been baking the steak?



Yeah and baking me face at the same time lol, ever so hot all day but cant complain, the sunshine makes me feel so much brighter x


----------



## twinnie

hi all feeling better today hope everyone is okay?


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hi all feeling better today hope everyone is okay?



Hi Vicki glad to hear that you are feeling brighter!


----------



## Steff

Nice to hear it vikki me too xxx


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all away to bed Xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all! Nice and sunny again, but cold! Brrrr!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning all! Nice and sunny again, but cold! Brrrr!!!!



Good morning Alan same here brrr, dog went out took one sniff and came back in lol x


----------



## Mark T

Morning all, yes very Brrrr!

Hopefully it won't be too slippy as I'm off to do my c-peptide today.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning all, yes very Brrrr!
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too slippy as I'm off to do my c-peptide today.


Good morning Mark
Good luck with test x update us wont you ..


----------



## Steff

Right all im away now hope everyone has a good day, catch you all later byeee xx


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Morning all, yes very Brrrr!
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too slippy as I'm off to do my c-peptide today.



Hope the test goes OK Mark


----------



## Mark T

It shouldn't be too bad, they are doing this test:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Research/Research-matters/Archived-articles/2010/Simple-urine-test-identifies-diabetes-type/

The most difficult bit is holding for a couple of hours and then waiting 2 weeks for the result to come back from Exeter.


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyones had a good day so far x


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> It shouldn't be too bad, they are doing this test:
> 
> http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Research/Research-matters/Archived-articles/2010/Simple-urine-test-identifies-diabetes-type/
> 
> The most difficult bit is holding for a couple of hours and then waiting 2 weeks for the result to come back from Exeter.



That's really interesting - thank you Mark


----------



## Steff

well im 3 pancakes in and no diasasters x 

im good


----------



## twinnie

happy pancake day 
well i have done the same as i do every year and brought them from asda and told the kids and hubby i made them haha


----------



## Steff

haha wish i had hun the tops are a mess batter everywhere x

hope ur well


----------



## runner

Hi all - hope you're enjoying your pancakes.  Lemon and dark soft brown sugar - yum!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi all - hope you're enjoying your pancakes.  Lemon and dark soft brown sugar - yum!



Hi runner nice to see you on , just a touch of lemon juice it was for me im afraid, ,my lilun had sugar on his though


----------



## rossi_mac

I heard lime is supposed to be nice but we only had a wrinkly lemon.

evening all all well I hope, (me trying to keep chin up!)

Rossi


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I heard lime is supposed to be nice but we only had a wrinkly lemon.
> 
> evening all all well I hope, (me trying to keep chin up!)
> 
> Rossi




I looked at lime juice in morrisons it was 50p more then the jif x

Hope alls well Rossi x??


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> I heard lime is supposed to be nice but we only had a wrinkly lemon.
> 
> evening all all well I hope, (me trying to keep chin up!)
> 
> Rossi



Evening Rossi, how are things going? Have you secured a caravan yet?


----------



## rossi_mac

50pence more! Thats half a quid man!! and limes are smaller??? I'd quiz them aboot that one Steff!

No caravan yet Al, not dismissed the idea but inlaws only 1 mile away so some might say it'd be rude not to crash at theirs, lot sgoing on in my head and next step is to fix said builder, by end of month I hopes!!

You back running yet Al?

I haven't done anything apart from aquire a yoga div-e-dee!!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> 50pence more! Thats half a quid man!! and limes are smaller??? I'd quiz them aboot that one Steff!
> 
> No caravan yet Al, not dismissed the idea but inlaws only 1 mile away so some might say it'd be rude not to crash at theirs, lot sgoing on in my head and next step is to fix said builder, by end of month I hopes!!
> 
> You back running yet Al?
> 
> I haven't done anything apart from aquire a yoga div-e-dee!!



Yup, out for a circuit of the local hills this morning!  Currently on 25 beerless days too! I'm a health freak!


----------



## rossi_mac

thats great going sir, no wonder your bp is so dam good!!

So when we next meet will it be 2 soda waters!! Kodak moment!


----------



## runner

Hi Rossi!  good to hear you are still running Northe. Steffie, you are so good not having the sugar


----------



## Steff

Urghh no work for me today feel so rough got 3 hours sleep..tummy is killing me ..Hope everyone else is feeling good today x


----------



## Mark T

I hope your tummy stops misbehaving and you get to feel better soon Steffie


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> I hope your tummy stops misbehaving and you get to feel better soon Steffie



Thanks Mark away to drop son off and back to bed for me....t/c


----------



## Northerner

Hope you are feeling better soon Steffie


----------



## runner

Yes, hope you feel better soon Steff - have you tried slightly cooled boiled water with lemon in it?


----------



## AlisonM

Is that the Victoza causing that Steff? Hope you're better soon.


----------



## Steff

not sure Alison if it is its the worse ive been since i started on it

Runner i have no lemon in accept jif


----------



## runner

Steffie said:


> not sure Alison if it is its the worse ive been since i started on it
> 
> Runner i have no lemon in accept jif



Jiff will do!  May not help, but always seems to help when I have bad tummy


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Jiff will do!  May not help, but always seems to help when I have bad tummy



Thanks runner at the mo cant keep anything down x


----------



## chrismbee

Steffie said:


> Thanks runner at the mo cant keep anything down x




That's some effect you have on OH, Steffie


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> That's some effect you have on OH, Steffie



??? ?


----------



## chrismbee

can't keep anything _down _- think about it .....


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> can't keep anything _down _- think about it .....



I am but what im thinking is rude


----------



## chrismbee

see, I know how your mind works - before you do!


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> see, I know how your mind works - before you do!



Aha too poorly to be on level parr with your wittisisms today 

Now back to your fantasy nearly 7 minutes


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Well got some toast down me, one thing about being poorly its kepy my BS in the 5s


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Get better soon Steff.

Just poped in to say Hi.

I've just got a Little House On The Prairie DVD. The first episodes were made over 30 years ago in 1974....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just poped in to say Hi.
> 
> I've just got a Little House On The Prairie DVD. The first episodes were made over 30 years ago in 1974....



hi tez ahhh mary/laura inglis and the lot lol x

enjoy

Thanks Tez xx


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Get better soon Steff.
> 
> Just poped in to say Hi.
> 
> I've just got a Little House On The Prairie DVD. The first episodes were made over 30 years ago in 1974....



You're making me feel old Tez! I was 16 in 1974!


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> You're making me feel old Tez! I was 16 in 1974!



I was 8 so that makes you errrm...... older!


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I was 8 so that makes you errrm...... older!



And I was erm..not even thought of


----------



## Tezzz

I'd better sneak out. Up at 4am. Somebody needs a bus at some un earthly hour...

Night night.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> I'd better sneak out. Up at 4am. Somebody needs a bus at some un earthly hour...
> 
> Night night.



Night Tez, hope you sleep well!


----------



## am64

hey folks well i have spent most of my day in bed feeling like i ve had a few rounds with frank bruno ...ooouch my jaw is so sore  still it can only get better now  off to wales in 10days to watch the tides and all the birdies


----------



## Tezzz

Morning,

Time to go to *W*...

I finish at noon...

Have a good day peeps.


----------



## Northerner

Hope your day went well Tez!


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning all xx



Good morning Steffie! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie! How are you feeling today?



Tummy is better but not completely right, problem now is my burps are so gassy Alan but im happy cause im off to docs and hoping she can pinpoint whats up


----------



## gail1

just popped in to say hi did national gallery this morning hope ur all well


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> just popped in to say hi did national gallery this morning hope ur all well



hi Gail hun, aww hope you enjoyed it glad you have popped in xxx


----------



## gail1

went to see 1 painting a Stubbs (Whistleblower) its a horse and its great


----------



## mrsjaja

Hi all

Never been in here before - looks like a fun place to be.

Have an impromptu day off today and am supposed to be tackling ironing mountain but have sat in the sunshine in my garden reading my books, and been shopping for St paddy's day ties on e-bay.


Have a good day all.

Gail - glad you are enjoying your break.

Steffie - Good luck with the doc hun.  xxxxx


----------



## Steff

mrsjaja said:


> Hi all
> 
> Never been in here before - looks like a fun place to be.
> 
> Have an impromptu day off today and am supposed to be tackling ironing mountain but have sat in the sunshine in my garden reading my books, and been shopping for St paddy's day ties on e-bay.
> 
> 
> Have a good day all.
> 
> Gail - glad you are enjoying your break.
> 
> Steffie - Good luck with the doc hun.  xxxxx



hi mandy lovely to see you in here hun .......docs went ok hun results in a week


----------



## Tezzz

Watcha!

The hours whizzed by Northerner.

Guess who got volunteered for overtime....

Now for a nice cup of tea...

And some *Slade* on the record player...


----------



## Steff

Good evening all thought i would pop in for some painkillers and a glass of sparkling water woooooo x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Certainly. madam!
> 
> We have a variety of painkillers available .....
> 
> aspirin
> cocodamol
> anadin
> anadin extra
> panadol
> panadol extra
> bottle of whisky
> 
> Andy



Ill take the cocodamol but no alcohol please im abstaining


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Abstaining? Don't you need ropes for that?



ropes and clampons 

PMSL brillaint


----------



## Steff

Nighty nights all off to me bed x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all! Nice and sunny start here, and not quite so cold as recent days


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## Mark T

Morning, yes, the temperature was even into double figures yesterday


----------



## Steff

Yes it is a lovely start to the day, if a little windy though


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Yes it is a lovely start to the day, if a little windy though



That'll be the metformin Steffie


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That'll be the metformin Steffie



Ha ha Alan your on form lol x

Catch you all later ...have a good day


----------



## twinnie

hello all well its sunny here the now but we are expecting snow tonight and tomorrow  just had met office weather warning e mail


----------



## chrismbee

As always, it's absolutely splendid here, in sunny Gloucestershire - God's own county 

Sat here contemplating whether to go for another Pimms, an ice-cold chardonnay or a drop of the hard stuff ..... BARMAN, your advice, please?


----------



## Northerner

chrismbee said:


> As always, it's absolutely splendid here, in sunny Gloucestershire - God's own county
> 
> Sat here contemplating whether to go for another Pimms, an ice-cold chardonnay or a drop of the hard stuff ..... BARMAN, your advice, please?



Southern Comfort and Canada Dry...


----------



## chrismbee

or perhaps a cool pint of west country scrumpy, with which to enjoy the spring sunshine?


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyones well x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Hi all hope everyones well x



Hi Steffie, good day?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steffie, good day?



Yes thanks Alan got through it without a visit to the toilette  you?


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon all.

Enjoying a nice cup of tea.

And music care of you tube....

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiuHdUkuRi0*


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Enjoying a nice cup of tea.
> 
> And music care of you tube....
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiuHdUkuRi0*



OOOoOo Lovely vibrant tune Tez xx

have a good weekend hun


----------



## twinnie

hello all the usual please  still no sign off the heavy snow yet fingers crossed it will miss us


----------



## am64

coffee coming right up x hows that twinnie ? x im glad you not got the snow Ailson M had a terrible time coming back from aberdeen the other day ...


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> coffee coming right up x hows that twinnie ? x im glad you not got the snow Ailson M had a terrible time coming back from aberdeen the other day ...



lol just checking ,had met office weather warning e mails all day today for north lanarkshire for heavy snow  its supposed to hit us in the early hours of the morning aaarrrrggghhh at least the kids are off school for the weekend as it was a nightmare last time trying to get them home from school


----------



## smile4loubie

I would live a huge slab of warm chocolate fudge cake with lots of extra fudge sauce and ice cream and a cocktail of your choice lol


----------



## am64

ive got a good rum punch on the go !! not realy havent had a sip for near 2 weeks !! hi loubie lou xx hope you feeling a bit better now x huggs xx not long now x
hope if the snow comes its gone by monday twinnie good luck X


----------



## Steff

hi all gd eve xxx


----------



## smile4loubie

am64 said:


> ive got a good rum punch on the go !! not realy havent had a sip for near 2 weeks !! hi loubie lou xx hope you feeling a bit better now x huggs xx not long now x
> hope if the snow comes its gone by monday twinnie good luck X



Not feeling too great. bloods been high all day and took over an hour for the diabetic clinic to answer their phone! Just to tell me what they've been telling me all along that my levels need to be lower without giving me much help. they've stopped my levemir in the evenings too as was hypoing at 3am every day... heres hoping tomorrow is a great day.. for everyone.


----------



## Northerner

smile4loubie said:


> Not feeling too great. bloods been high all day and took over an hour for the diabetic clinic to answer their phone! Just to tell me what they've been telling me all along that my levels need to be lower without giving me much help. they've stopped my levemir in the evenings too as was hypoing at 3am every day... heres hoping tomorrow is a great day.. for everyone.



I hope that the change means you don't get any hypos Loubie, and that you have better levels tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Dont you just hate it when you reply to a thread and get completely ignored wooo twice today lol.......Reckon i must start changing tact im obviously far too nice

night


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Dont you just hate it when you reply to a thread and get completely ignored wooo twice today lol.......Reckon i must start changing tact im obviously far too nice
> 
> night



Sorry if I didn't spot your posts Steffie, you know I try my best! Hope everyone is well this morning and looking forward to the weekend


----------



## am64

Steffie said:


> Dont you just hate it when you reply to a thread and get completely ignored wooo twice today lol.......Reckon i must start changing tact im obviously far too nice
> 
> night



oops i didnt spot you either hun ...


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Dont you just hate it when you reply to a thread and get completely ignored wooo twice today lol.......Reckon i must start changing tact im obviously far too nice
> 
> night



steff sorry if it was me  one of my friends is in  hospital and was switching from here over to facebook so that i could speak to her


----------



## Steff

mwahhhhhhhhh tis ok xxx

have a gd saturday all


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> mwahhhhhhhhh tis ok xxx
> 
> have a gd saturday all



you too hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## alisonz

You have a good saturday too hunny. Me I'll be in heaven 2 Six Nations matches today wooooooo


----------



## Steff

alisonz said:


> You have a good saturday too hunny. Me I'll be in heaven 2 Six Nations matches today wooooooo



pmsl,hate it so much! loved it when jeremy guscott was around though


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

The sun is out. Been for a walk and had a cup of coffee on the sea front. I feel cheered up for a change.

Now I'm home and guess who will be doing the washing and hoovering to *I Want To Break Free...? 

*No I'm not in a frock before you ask! 

I've had to give the amplifier some welly coz the hoover is noisy...


----------



## Northerner

Morning Tez! Had some worrisome images there before you put me straight! 

I miss my runs along the seafront in weather like this, from when I lived in Folkestone.


----------



## Mark T

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> The sun is out. Been for a walk and had a cup of coffee on the sea front. I feel cheered up for a change.
> 
> Now I'm home and guess who will be doing the washing and hoovering to *I Want To Break Free...?
> 
> *No I'm not in a frock before you ask!
> 
> I've had to give the amplifier some welly coz the hoover is noisy...


Lol, I've done this too! (but again not in a frock)

My little boy was serious unimpressed.

But yes very nice, It's good to go to the park not dragging the weight of my winter coat.


----------



## chrismbee

When called upon to fulfill my "dad's taxi" duties, I delight in playing some classic rock, such as Led Zep - keeps your average teen quiet for the journey and they can't wait to get out of the car, on arrival.  Result


----------



## Steff

deffo a result load of trash


----------



## Freddie99

Just settled in on the sofa with beers and a bag of Kettle chips for an afternoon of rugby.


----------



## Steff

TomH said:


> Just settled in on the sofa with beers and a bag of Kettle chips for an afternoon of rugby.



Enjoy the ruggers Tom, those kettle chips are very tempting as well sour cream and onion MMM


----------



## Mark T

The suns gone in and it's just chilled right down - although that's probably not bad as I'm just about to attack the garden with a blunt mower (pfft, they don't sell the blades anymore).


----------



## Freddie99

BG of 30. Not amused. Corrected with twenty units. Fifteen via syringe and five via pen. Temp basal of 200% over four hours. I may also be sick but this isn't good at all. I migh add this has all been * up by me ordering a pizza.


----------



## Steff

TomH said:


> BG of 30. Not amused. Corrected with twenty units. Fifteen via syringe and five via pen. Temp basal of 200% over four hours. I may also be sick but this isn't good at all. I migh add this has all been * up by me ordering a pizza.



god Tom hun 30 is mahoosive, hope your numbers come down drastically xx keep us updated


----------



## Freddie99

BG now 10. Temp basal taken off. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Steff

TomH said:


> BG now 10. Temp basal taken off. Fingers crossed.



Indeed Tom fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*hic*

drinking the wine I was rewarded at work for catching a nasty piece of work  catching the bad guys is always worth it


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> *hic*
> 
> drinking the wine I was rewarded at work for catching a nasty piece of work  catching the bad guys is always worth it



Well done Sam!  Hope they rewarded you with quality wine!


----------



## Steff

Right washing up is calling me and then 45 mins on the wii 

bfn


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Well done Sam!  Hope they rewarded you with quality wine!



it is very nice   and all gone *hic*

I got a certificate too! Friday was an awesome day, i couldn't stop smiling when my manager told me!!1


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> it is very nice   and all gone *hic*
> 
> I got a certificate too! Friday was an awesome day, i couldn't stop smiling when my manager told me!!1



Good stuff! And now you're on holiday aren't you?


----------



## Tezzz

I hope your numbers aren't gonna yo yo on you Tom.

Sam Well done!

I got a strange look in the chip shop tonight. I ordered a large cod and no chips. I didn't eat the batter. 

I'm now getting *hic* slowly pickled on Vodka and diet coke coz it's low carb...

I think I';; watch another lottle house on the trarie. hic...

Laters


----------



## Freddie99

I'll raise a glass to you Tez. Well, I would have had I not drunk everything earlier. Numbers are steady in the sixes at the moment.


----------



## Tezzz

Well done 6s Tom! I have plenty of voddy here if youre shoryt. evertthing is soinning. spinning whoo hoo. i like piockled.


----------



## Steff

nice one tom


----------



## Mark T

I'm glad everyone is having a good evening 

I'm going for a nice glass of wine, hopefully it won't do anything nasty to me.

Unlike my caffeine containing diet coke from earlier which managed to push my post meal up.  I guess that should teach me for drinking a caffeinated drink with my meal!  (does it really push you that high?)


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> I've been having the odd glass of Pastis. It's been sitting in my cupboard, unloved for years (literally!) and now that my whisky supply is almost gone, I have turned to it instead.
> 
> Not sure how one is supposed to drink it, but I've been having it straight. I guess I could be 'cultured' and have it on the rocks?
> 
> (also not sure how it will react with statins! But hey!!)



I believe the French drink it with water and ice


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> I think you may be right. I have a memory that it goes cloudy when water is added. Might give it a try because it does seem a little on the strong side!
> 
> One gets a little squiffy if one drinks it too quickly (which I try not to being a 'responsible adult').



That's right, I used to drink it after my grape picking stints at the end of a long day! It was actually introduced to replace absinthe, that contains wormwood and therefore hallucinogenic - and therefore banned many years ago (although they have reintroduced a version in recent years apparently)


----------



## Steff

Boys Boys! please theres a lady entering the building 

One large vodka and diet coke and dont hold back on the ice

Snappy !


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Boys Boys! please theres a lady entering the building
> 
> One large vodka and diet coke and dont hold back on the ice
> 
> Snappy !


Ok, one glacier fresh from the arctic coming up.  Was that shaken or stirred?


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Ok, one glacier fresh from the arctic coming up.  Was that shaken or stirred?



Shaken please kind sir x


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Shaken please kind sir x


OK, give me a minute for the washing machine to get to the spin cycle.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> OK, give me a minute for the washing machine to get to the spin cycle.



pmsl right i can wait,


----------



## Mark T

OK, spin cycle finished, one vodka and coke 1600!

Now I'm off to collapse in a corner of the bar, night all.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> OK, spin cycle finished, one vodka and coke 1600!
> 
> Now I'm off to collapse in a corner of the bar, night all.



well on your way out pay for my drink x

night sleep well


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Good stuff! And now you're on holiday aren't you?



I am indeed, and enjoying it immensley!  Spent the whole day playing video games today  And it has been awesome! Not in now until like...21st! Which is agggesss


----------



## shiv

I've had a headache ALL DAY!

Buuut, I managed to wangle a HTC Desire & free internet out of T Mobile, so I'm happy!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 

hope everyone has a splendid Sunday x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all
> 
> hope everyone has a splendid Sunday x



Good morning Steffie!  A bit damp and grey here in Southampton this morning!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie!  A bit damp and grey here in Southampton this morning!



Its the same here, but im feeling so good that the weather could be thunder and lightening xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff and Northerner.

I'm off to church. Kick off is 10am. Laters.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff and Northerner.
> 
> I'm off to church. Kick off is 10am. Laters.



Morning Tez x

Ok, Have a good day and be good


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Its the same here, but im feeling so good that the weather could be thinder and lightening xx



That's great to hear Steffie! 

Good morning Tez!


----------



## am64

heelo all happy sunday bit dull here but mild and we've got our heating back !! just walked the doggies ...now for brekfast


----------



## Mark T

We have got drizzle now


----------



## Tezzz

I'm back.

I've put a quid in the jukebox so someone stick a record or two on.

I just saved ?43 on my AA breakdown renewal. I said I was quoted ?69 by the RAC for roadside assistance and recovery and they matched it.


----------



## Steff

hi all xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Yo! Steff...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Yo! Steff...



Yo Tez good day?? x x


----------



## Steff

Me thinks its time to be brave and order a pint of snakebite i fancy something tarty though....hmmm g&t lol xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope alls well x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steffie! Chilly this morning - frost outside! Brrrr!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie! Chilly this morning - frost outside! Brrrr!



Yea same, wowzers, cant say im looking forward to the school run this morning x


----------



## Steff

Right im offski

Catch everyone later have A good day xx


----------



## Northerner

You too steffie!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Happy Monday morning folks let's hope we all have a good week ahead


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Sheilagh! Sun is shining now so it looks as though it might warm up a bit - hope so!


----------



## margie

Its cold frosty and bright here too.

Hope you have a good day Steffie


----------



## Mark T

It was Brrr here this morning too with plenty of car scrapping action going on - although nice clear blue sky 

Hopefully it will warm up later as I'm planning to add to my routine a 10-15 minute walk after lunch to help with bringing my levels down

(means I don't get to read books at lunchtime now, since I only get 45 minutes).


----------



## AlisonM

Plenty driech and Brrrr here, not much snow in town but tons around us. There's more due tomorrow too, oh joy. 

On the plus side we've heard from our two main contributors and we're getting the same funding as last year. So I'm celebrating because we had been led to believe there would be significant cuts and were really worried we'd have to shut the place down, which would have meant me being out of a job. 

I hope you stocked up on Hot Choc because I want a really, really, really big one with all the trimmings: cinnamon, sprinkles, marshmallows, whipped cream (not necessarily in that order). And another slice of that Mississippi Mud Alexander Pie you concocted for me. Pretty please.


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Coming right up. Along with a complementary (and even complimentary) pair of ear mufflers, wooly hat, scarf and gloves ..... not that you need those here on the island of course.



Of course not, I'm a Highlander, I don't even put on a cardy till it reaches 40 below.  But it's a kind thought all the same.


----------



## Steff

hi all xxx


----------



## Steff

Im so dry think il order 2 pints of shandy and be daring and have a straw

self service i see


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing ? large coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone doing ? large coffee please



hya vik hun you okies


coming up sweet and i think ill join you but ill have a frappacino xx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> hya vik hun you okies
> 
> 
> coming up sweet and i think ill join you but ill have a frappacino xx



ohhh posh lol yeah i am okay steff


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> ohhh posh lol yeah i am okay steff



dnt do hot drinks hun so thats why im posh hehe

glad your ok, hows kids hun? easter sooon boo more time for kids to be at home x


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> dnt do hot drinks hun so thats why im posh hehe
> 
> glad your ok, hows kids hun? easter sooon boo more time for kids to be at home x



the kids are driving me up the wall as usual lol dont know how it like down there but up here the kids are in school for a grand total of 7 days in the month of april aarrrggghhhh hows your wee boy doing?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> the kids are driving me up the wall as usual lol dont know how it like down there but up here the kids are in school for a grand total of 7 days in the month of april aarrrggghhhh hows your wee boy doing?



your joking

ohhh yes your right just checked my calender, plus they get an extra day off here for the royal wedding too x

he is fine thanks hun had all his hair cut off last night mummy balded him xx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> your joking
> 
> ohhh yes your right just checked my calender, plus they get an extra day off here for the royal wedding too x
> 
> he is fine thanks hun had all his hair cut off last night mummy balded him xx



aawwww lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> aawwww lol



Well gotta be done hun dnt want him turning into noel gallagher xx


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> Well gotta be done hun dnt want him turning into noel gallagher xx



i know my wee boy hair grows really quickly he got my type of hair  really thick  his sister got her dads  thin i wish it was the other way about cant do anything with her hair


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i know my wee boy hair grows really quickly he got my type of hair  really thick  his sister got her dads  thin i wish it was the other way about cant do anything with her hair



snap hun mine is so bloomin thick hate it in hot weather sons is the same 

right tea wont cook itself catch u son hun xx t/c


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> snap hun mine is so bloomin thick hate it in hot weather sons is the same
> 
> right tea wont cook itself catch u son hun xx t/c



see u later hen off to work tonight so prob be back on tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Steff

Catch everyone later xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steffie, have a great day


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

not in a good placce right now


----------



## Steff

Hi all long day today tummy is still not quite 100% really tight chest today at 
work but got through it xxx


----------



## margie

Sam and Steffie sorry you are both under par.

Sam is there anything anyone can help you with ?
Steffie - have you had a tight chest before - is there anything you can take inhaler etc. I'm glad your tummy is improving but sorry its not completely back to normal.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Sam and Steffie sorry you are both under par.
> 
> Sam is there anything anyone can help you with ?
> Steffie - have you had a tight chest before - is there anything you can take inhaler etc. I'm glad your tummy is improving but sorry its not completely back to normal.



no never hun,got nothing to take, but i seeing doc on thursday so shall add it to the ever growing list of woes xx


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> no never hun,got nothing to take, but i seeing doc on thursday so shall add it to the ever growing list of woes xx



Are you feeling any better now ? 

Hopefully this period of every increasing symptoms will stop for you soon.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Are you feeling any better now ?
> 
> Hopefully this period of every increasing symptoms will stop for you soon.



Yeah me too....

Got a bottle of water with me on the couch hun so if tat dnt make me feel better ill be worried  lol x


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Yeah me too....
> 
> Got a bottle of water with me on the couch hun so if tat dnt make me feel better ill be worried  lol x



Hope you feel better soon - take it easy this evening.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Hope you feel better soon - take it easy this evening.



Will do think ill skip tea x and maybe have some dry toast at 9ish


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

margie said:


> Sam and Steffie sorry you are both under par.
> 
> Sam is there anything anyone can help you with ?
> Steffie - have you had a tight chest before - is there anything you can take inhaler etc. I'm glad your tummy is improving but sorry its not completely back to normal.



thanks but no. I;ve not taken my citalopram yet so perhaps that something to do with it? I should probs take it...but not feeling well so scared i'll chuck it up


----------



## margie

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> thanks but no. I;ve not taken my citalopram yet so perhaps that something to do with it? I should probs take it...but not feeling well so scared i'll chuck it up



Can you call your Dr - they may still be open or have an Out of hours service. They could talk through any consequences of missing a tablet or chucking it up. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## twinnie

hi all hope the both of you feel better soon


----------



## Steff

Morning all x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning all x



Good morning Steffie  I hope you are feeling better today


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie  I hope you are feeling better today



thanks was up in the night knew i would be, chest was painful, but slept till alarm...Brr cold out there today x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> thanks was up in the night knew i would be, chest was painful, but slept till alarm...Brr cold out there today x



Aw  Hope you feel better as the day goes on. It's quite mild here, but cloudy.


----------



## Steff

I'll make sure when the dog takes me for a walk i have gloves and scarf on me thinks x


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> thanks was up in the night knew i would be, chest was painful, but slept till alarm...Brr cold out there today x


Hope your chest starts to feel better soon Steffie.

It's a bit misty here this morning, either that or my brain is fogged


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Hope your chest starts to feel better soon Steffie.
> 
> It's a bit misty here this morning, either that or my brain is fogged



im sure a drink would help Mark


----------



## Steff

Right in off catch you all later 

HAGD xx


----------



## margie

Steffie - hope by the time you get home you are feeling better - your Dr's appointment can't come fast enough. 

Take care


----------



## AlisonM

Hypo, Hypo, Hypo! 3.2!! Just scarfed a cheese & ham toastie which I hope will do the trick cos I'm here on my own today though I suppose I can call the OH if it doesn't work. Feeling very shaky and weak, it came on so fast I tested less than an hour ago and was 6.0 and feeling fine. Should I have one of those gluco thingemies too?


----------



## margie

You should take some fast acting carbs - glucotabs or the like - it would have been better to have had that first. 

Call OH anyway - he can check on you and make sure you have recovered.


----------



## AlisonM

margie said:


> You should take some fast acting carbs - glucotabs or the like - it would have been better to have had that first.
> 
> Call OH anyway - he can check on you and make sure you have recovered.



Can't. I got a new kitbag* thingy yesterday and transferred all my stuff into it... Except of course, the glucotabs. OH is bringing them round now.

* It's actually a Boots travel wallet sort of thingy, with loads of pockets to hold meters and needles and pills and wipes and a pen space in the bottom that fits my Byetta injector perfectly.

I'm babbling, sorry.


----------



## margie

Don't worry about babbling. When you recover think about where at work you could keep a spare supply of glucotabs. I used to keep a small jar of jam (the catering size) in my desk drawer for emergencies.

Hope your OH gets there soon.


----------



## chrismbee

Keep an eye on the BG's - cheese doesn't necessarily make for timely correction.  Fast acting carbs can help to prevent Mr. Liver from dumping his load, so to speak.
In the absence of Glucotabs or summat else (I've managed to leave my JB's at home today and feel quite lost without them in my pocket ), you could try some sugar, dissolved in warm water (from kettle - DON'T drink water from a hot tap!).
Perhaps the barman could fix you up a quick, thick-sweet-cocktail, assuming he's not legless, at the mo


----------



## AlisonM

He's here, my hero! It's only a couple of minutes from my house to the office, so it didn't take him long as he was on his way out the door anyway. I'm still feeling very strange, I'm nauseous and my legs have gone all wobbly.

Why on earth didn't I think of that, there's jam in the fridge!


----------



## Mark T

chrismbee said:


> Perhaps the barman could fix you up a quick, thick-sweet-cocktail, assuming he's not legless, at the mo


We will just whip you up a cadburys chocolate rum with a chocolate bannoffee cheesecake, followed by some of this nice lemon green tea I discovered in Sainsbury's on my lunchtime walk.

Would you like fries with that?


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> We will just whip you up a cadburys chocolate rum with a chocolate bannoffee cheesecake, followed by some of this nice lemon green tea I discovered in Sainsbury's on my lunchtime walk.
> 
> Would you like fries with that?



Sounds good. I'm down to 2.8 now and starting to panic. Mind you, so is he which isn't helping. I've had two of the tabs though, so they should start to work soon. That should be enough shouldn't it?


----------



## margie

The normal rule is take 15g fast acting carbs, wait 15 minutes retest - if still low have another 15g wait 15 minutes.

I don't have glucotabs - I have dextrose tablets so I don't know how much is in a single glucotab.


----------



## AlisonM

I just checked and they're 4g each. It seems to be working though, or the toasty is, I'm back up to 3.3 now. I'll test again in another 15 minutes.


----------



## margie

AlisonM said:


> I just checked and they're 4g each. It seems to be working though, or the toasty is, I'm back up to 3.3 now. I'll test again in another 15 minutes.



or your liver has kicked in .....

Hope you will be OK  now


----------



## AlisonM

4.5 and feeling almost human again. Which is a good thing as I'm trying to do this month's wages and calculate the tax.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all xx


----------



## margie

Sorry I disappeared Alison - hope you are back to normal now. I thought others were checking the thread before I vanished.

Are you feeling better Steffie?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Sorry I disappeared Alison - hope you are back to normal now. I thought others were checking the thread before I vanished.
> 
> Are you feeling better Steffie?



managed to eat half a fishcake so yeah im better x


----------



## margie

I hope it was a large fishcake -half doesn't sound like it would fill you up.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> I hope it was a large fishcake -half doesn't sound like it would fill you up.



it was large made it myself x


----------



## Steff

Nights all sleep well xx


----------



## Andy HB

And in honour of the 42,001th view of this thread, 'El Presidente' wishes it to be known that his applications to the various recent vacancies have all been rejected. It appears that democracies are now the 'in thing'. As an incompetent despot, it wasn't felt that he was 'up to snuff'.

So, he has decided to return and wishes to know where all his favourite luxury cruisers have gone. Also, he wishes to know how well the bar has been attended and whether Andy HB has been causing any trouble recently.

Anyway, he has brought with him a copious cornucopia of consumables and so for the remainder of this week only, everyone can request absolutely anything and it will be made available (almost) instantly (depending on who's behind the bar at the time).

He has also brought with him a container full of beach paraphernalia. So! Get those trunks and bikinis on and get playing!! 

p.s. And before the rush starts, I'm off to bed too. G'night all!!


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie!



Hay Alan are you well x


----------



## Andy HB

Morning Alan and Steffie!

What's it like outside? (I haven't opened the curtains yet!).


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Morning Alan and Steffie!
> 
> What's it like outside? (I haven't opened the curtains yet!).



Dull,frosty,overcast  

Morning btw


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Dull,frosty,overcast
> 
> Morning btw


Morning Alan, Steffie and Andy.

We have misty/drizzle and a bit cold this morning.  Hopefully it will brighten up a little later.


----------



## Steff

Mark do i get a drinky winky off you this morning


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Mark do i get a drinky winky off you this morning


I'm sure I can assist.  I've got a selection of Green and Rooibos teas from the recent Low GI thread.  Or if you want something stronger, I've got Javan, Kenyan, and Columbian coffee.  Or a selection of alcoholic mixes.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> I'm sure I can assist.  I've got a selection of Green and Rooibos teas from the recent Low GI thread.  Or if you want something stronger, I've got Javan, Kenyan, and Columbian coffee.  Or a selection of alcoholic mixes.



ill have hot lava java instead

tanks


----------



## Mark T

Ok, one hot javan coffee with added pumice stone

One javan with sausage and mushrooms floating in it.  Unfortunately I couldn't fit the bacon, white pudding, black pudding, haggis and fried egg into the cup - will on a skillet do?  Oh, and some fried bread and fried tomato halves as well.  Ketchup or brown sauce?


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Ok, one hot javan coffee with added pumice stone
> 
> One javan with sausage and mushrooms floating in it.  Unfortunately I couldn't fit the bacon, white pudding, black pudding, haggis and fried egg into the cup - will on a skillet do?  Oh, and some fried bread and fried tomato halves as well.  Ketchup or brown sauce?



Yuk yuk yuk good luck Andy 

thanks for drink Mark although the wait was abit long


----------



## margie

Mark T said:


> Ok, one hot javan coffee with added pumice stone
> 
> One javan with sausage and mushrooms floating in it.  Unfortunately I couldn't fit the bacon, white pudding, black pudding, haggis and fried egg into the cup - will on a skillet do?  Oh, and some fried bread and fried tomato halves as well.  Ketchup or brown sauce?



That sounds as appealing as my onion coffee the other week.


----------



## Steff

Morning Margie x


----------



## margie

Morning Steffie - how's your tummy today - and what time are you off to the quacks ?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Morning Steffie - how's your tummy today - and what time are you off to the quacks ?



in 10 minutes, churning abit but thats coz of me im already thinking the worst x


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> in 10 minutes, churning abit but thats coz of me im already thinking the worst x



99% of worries come to nothing (I think that's the statistic). Even if its not what you want to hear the sooner you are diagnosed the better - as you can start whatever meds are needed and at least you will know where you are.

Good luck and don't forget to mention the chest issues you have had this week.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> 99% of worries come to nothing (I think that's the statistic). Even if its not what you want to hear the sooner you are diagnosed the better - as you can start whatever meds are needed and at least you will know where you are.
> 
> Good luck and don't forget to mention the chest issues you have had this week.



Yes your right thank you 

Bye for now x


----------



## margie

Bye Steffie xx


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely sunny day here, perishing cold though. Waking BG was 6.1, brill. I'll have a double shot Jamaica Blue Mountain with whipped cream please barkeep. No pumice for me, but, can I have the added carbs on a skillet please and hold the eggs?


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all...i think I will partake in a kiwi smoothie xx


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Afternoon all...i think I will partake in a kiwi smoothie xx



Did you help yourself the barmen seem to be AWOL - I think Andy may be hiding from el-presidente.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Did you help yourself the barmen seem to be AWOL - I think Andy may be hiding from el-presidente.



yea as always lol


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> yea as always lol



Are you a bit frustrated after seeing the Dr? Will they change you to another type of AD? I guess you have to wean yourself off the current ones so there may be a couple of rough days.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Are you a bit frustrated after seeing the Dr? Will they change you to another type of AD? I guess you have to wean yourself off the current ones so there may be a couple of rough days.



annoyance more then anything, just more weeks to go by and an unknown diagnosis xx

yeah it may well get hard but ill get through it always do x

thanks for asking Margie your such a nice lady


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> thanks for asking Margie your such a nice lady



Ah Thank you Steffie. You know what they say - it takes one to know one.

Warn your OH about the possibility of feeling rough in the next few days and explain why - so he's prepared.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Bad night last night finally dozed off at 4 to be woken at 5 with chest pains x 

x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Steffie, don't hang around, get back to your GP if the pain is bad.



Im fine now fell asleep on chair stiff neck though hehe...x


----------



## margie

Steffie did you mention the chest pains to the GP - I agree with Andy get them looked in to.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Steffie did you mention the chest pains to the GP - I agree with Andy get them looked in to.



off to docs aT 2 Margie, unfortunetly could not make it into work, so im off now to feed dog then go bk to bed x

have a gd day


----------



## margie

Steffie - have a good rest and good luck with this afternoon's appointment.


----------



## Northerner

Well, it's more like November here today - cold, wet and miserable! Glad I went for my run yesterday!


----------



## mrsjaja

Same sort of weather here on my part of the coast Northerner.

Steffie - good luck with the doc hun - make sure you mention the chest pains!!!!!  Please xxxxx


----------



## Monica

Northerner said:


> Well, it's more like November here today - cold, wet and miserable! Glad I went for my run yesterday!



(Gloat) It's sunny and warm up here in Yorkshire!!!!


----------



## Steff

Will do hun xx guna get lovely and wet gr, rained since about 5 this morning x


----------



## Mark T

It's wet here too, so I missed my lunchtime walk 

Although instead I used my lunch break to do a bit more family research and found yet another case of one of my ancestors marrying someone with the same surname!


----------



## Monica

Steffie said:


> Will do hun xx guna get lovely and wet gr, rained since about 5 this morning x



oops- good luck with your appointment Steffie xx


----------



## Steff

Hi Mon lovely to see you on hun xx you ok

Mark wow amazing what you can uncover


----------



## Steff

Evening all

woo the weekend is here........ got a bottle of vodka here wondering if i cud get through it by sunday hehe x


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx

Hope everyone will be waking up to a great day later


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steffie, hope you managed some shut eye before you read this  Frosty here this morning!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie, hope you managed some shut eye before you read this  Frosty here this morning!



dont be silly northey lol xx u ok


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> dont be silly northey lol xx u ok



Aw! Feeling a bit frustrated at no weight loss despite being very good. Think I'll stop weighing myself for a month!


----------



## twinnie

Steffie said:


> dont be silly northey lol xx u ok



hi steff sorry havent been on for a while just catching up the now 
{{[hugs}}} sorry you are having problems with your stomach i hope you manged to get some sleep hun


----------



## margie

Morning all. 

Has your stomach calmed down yet Steffie - hopefully in a day or too you will feel a difference from the meds change.

Alan - sorry that you have had no more weight loss - not sure how often you weigh - but maybe all those hypos over the last couple of weeks and subsequent treatment have played their part.

Didn't get to sleep till night woke at 6 back asleep. I have a stiff neck this morning - I think I was lying awkwardly.


----------



## Steff

thanks vik hun xx

yeah margie abit better thx, maybe the bottle of whiskey i downed helped x


----------



## gail1

morning all im going back to bed feel crap


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all im going back to bed feel crap



Good morning Gail  Hope you feel better after a nap


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> morning all im going back to bed feel crap



gail hope u feel better after a nap babes xxx take are


----------



## gail1

have just got up needed that kip


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> have just got up needed that kip



works wonders hun abit of shut eye xxx


----------



## gail1

still tired back off to bed again


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> still tired back off to bed again



Ok hun

Catch you later on sweety xx


----------



## alisonz

Sleep well Gail xxxx


----------



## Steff

Strawberry dakari please Barman and ill have a bag of salted nuts too


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> In the absence of the bar staff (they must have finished their meeting by now!).
> 
> Here you go. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> <A crossed-eyed lion walks past the bar>
> 
> (Oh, hang on that's Daktari!)



A gil could die of thirst you know but thank you for sorting me out i was bloomin ready collapse through dehydration


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> Yes, I know, you just can't get the bar staff these days.
> 
> Ooops! I AM the bar staff now.



Is this part of El Presidente's austerity drive ?


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> 'fraid so. I only get paid the equivalent of one dry roasted peanut per week.
> 
> Still, it's better than what Northey was offering!



Do you get lodgings or are you sleeping on the beach ?  I hope Steffie is giving you big tips for all the drinks you serve her.


----------



## Steff

Steffie is always generous with her tips


----------



## Tezzz

Following on from Northey's post about the moon I've just put The Streak by Ray Stevens on the record player!


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> Whadya mean? I'd hardly call
> 
> "Plant your dry roasted nuts out back to grow a whole tree of them"
> 
> a 'good' tip!!



Will you and Steffie be performing a cabaret routine of songs and jokes later ?

Thought this could be your first song

http://bussongs.com/songs/found_a_peanut.php


----------



## Steff

nighty night fellow islanders xx 

sleep well


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx

Nice day for it, reckon I will make it to the park today i want to play on the slide weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Steff

right im off to play foooty over the park, when i say play i mean stand there and watch xx


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> Andy is unhappy



What's wrong Andy - are you feeling lonely or is it something else ?

If the former I am sure El Presidente can find something for you to do.


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> It's something else!
> 
> I've just finished downing 4 litres of adulterated water for my appointment with a medical type with a tube tomorrow. It wasn't the nicest of experiences and I'm f'lup!!
> 
> (but not for long!)
> 
> Andy



Sounds horrid - hope that's as bad as it gets.


----------



## Steff

evening all xx


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> evening all xx



Evening Steffie


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> I hope so too. In theory I should be on happy stuff for the procedure and may not have much memory of it (no bad thing, I suspect!)



Hoping all goes well for you today Andy


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steffie


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie



Morning Alan how are you


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Morning Alan how are you



Fine thank you - how's your tummy now?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Fine thank you - how's your tummy now?



yes better then it has been in 13 days so relief for now x

Son has his cycling preficiency(sp?) this week he is so excited, had to buy him a helmet he hates wearing it but has to be done..


----------



## Steff

Right im offski, catch everyone later xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Right im offski, catch everyone later xx



Have a good day!


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> Andy is unhappy


 
Hi Andy,

Really sorry I missed this and hope everything goes really well for  you today and you can get on with things without it hanging over you then

Morning all.


----------



## Steff

hi all xx

sons bike did not pass it was too sall, he has to share with another kid, he was not at all phased i was more upset for him


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> hi all xx
> 
> sons bike did not pass it was too sall, he has to share with another kid, he was not at all phased i was more upset for him



Ah Steffie but did your son pass as that's more important ?

The tumbleweed seems to be blowing across the island today, maybe tomorrow will be bright and sunny and the island community will come out in force.


----------



## Steff

Morning all  xx

Margie its a week of testing so he will find out friday he knows whos bike he wants to share 
xx


----------



## Steff

I know you meant to say decades


----------



## Steff

Laters all,have a good one xx


----------



## Mark T

Morning all, now where is that coffee?

I think I left my brain behind somwhere, probably left with all the sleep I lost with my little boy having a mild fever and a nasty cough (and driving a 130 mile round trip for a funeral).

I hope you son does well on his bike tests Steffie.  When I first read thread I thought you were all talking about the CBT!


----------



## AlisonM

Speaking of bananas (yes I admit it, I am). I would very much like a mega industrial sized banana split, with chocolate sauce, cherries, chopped nuts and anything else that's appropriate to such a gooey treat. And, while I'm at it, I'd like a equally large industrial sized banana milkshake too. Ta.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Speaking of bananas (yes I admit it, I am). I would very much like a mega industrial sized banana split, with chocolate sauce, cherries, chopped nuts and anything else that's appropriate to such a gooey treat. And, while I'm at it, I'd like a equally large industrial sized banana milkshake too. Ta.


How about a special warn Banana split on a mapel waffle with a lattice of hot chocolate and caramel sauces.  Fresh clotted creme with strewberries and cherries.  With artistically arranged walnut, pecan and cashew nuts.

A banana milkshake with a whipped cream topping and a pecan.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all hope everyones well xx


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> Try four of them! That's probably about right. Still got the certificate too!
> 
> Along with my 25 and 50m swimming certificates!!
> 
> Andy



Did you get any of the BAGA Gymnastics certificates ? Did you keep the sew on badge that you got for your swimming ?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Good morning all xx


Morning Steffie


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steffie



Morning Mark must be a good week since you made me a drink

Ill have a glass of lemon and lime water please


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Morning Mark must be a good week since you made me a drink
> 
> Ill have a glass of lemon and lime water please


Coming right up, did you want ice and a slice in that?


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> How about a special warn Banana split on a mapel waffle with a lattice of hot chocolate and caramel sauces.  Fresh clotted creme with strewberries and cherries.  With artistically arranged walnut, pecan and cashew nuts.
> 
> A banana milkshake with a whipped cream topping and a pecan.



Sounds great, but hold the waffle, I'm allergic to eggs!


----------



## AlisonM

Is this the Cycling Proficiency Test Steffie? I still have my badge. Hope your boy does well.


----------



## Steff

Well im home at lunch time knew id not make it through the day but tryed my best, off to quacks at 5 see wtf can be done with my tummy (well apart from a new one)

Mark cheers ill have ice and il add a large voddy in with it now


Alison-Yeah it is he wont be doing it till next tuesday now along with the rest of the kids whos bikes did not pass..


----------



## Northerner

Ah, sorry Steffie, hope the doctor can do something for you, good luck with the appointment


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ah, sorry Steffie, hope the doctor can do something for you, good luck with the appointment



Thanks Alan pleased to be out of there tbh too hot today, even turned my nose up at a toffee donut.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all a lovely day, nice to wake on my day off to the lovely sun again x


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> Good morning all a lovely day, nice to wake on my day off to the lovely sun again x



The birds are singing - a squirrel has been sitting on the bird bath munching a nut. Haven't seen the fox (but then I haven't seen it for a while).

Hope it stays nice.


----------



## Mark T

Morning margie and Steffie.

Was a little bit chilly where I am this morning, but it's supposed to warm up nicely later.


----------



## margie

Morning Mark


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning margie and Steffie.
> 
> Was a little bit chilly where I am this morning, but it's supposed to warm up nicely later.



In the north pole again are we


----------



## AlisonM

Steffie said:


> In the north pole again are we



It certainly feels like it here. Brr!


----------



## chrismbee

They were talking "cider" on the radio yesterday evening and exploring why it is such a popular drink, when the sun appears.
As a confirmed fan of most alcoholic brews, be it from grain, malt, apples, pears it was certainly stirring _desires _in me 

I wonder, Barman, if you would be so kind as to fix me a glass of your finest, imaginary ale to help my enjoyment of such clement weather


----------



## Steff

chrismbee said:


> They were talking "cider" on the radio yesterday evening and exploring why it is such a popular drink, when the sun appears.
> As a confirmed fan of most alcoholic brews, be it from grain, malt, apples, pears it was certainly stirring _desires _in me
> 
> I wonder, Barman, if you would be so kind as to fix me a glass of your finest, imaginary ale to help my enjoyment of such clement weather




Im stand in barwoman today Chris im afraid........
Your request is coming right up if a little late  xx
ill join you in a glass of something cold and clear and go for lemonade


----------



## Steff

Evening all xxx


----------



## Northerner

Evening Steffie, how are you feeling now?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steffie, how are you feeling now?



Evening feeling ok, hope tomorrow i wake feeling the same would be good to have 48 hours where im feeling ok x

How are you


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Evening feeling ok, hope tomorrow i wake feeling the same would be good to have 48 hours where im feeling ok x
> 
> How are you



Fine thanks Steffie  I've been working on the Forum Newsletter


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Fine thanks Steffie  I've been working on the Forum Newsletter



oooh yes how is it coming along x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> oooh yes how is it coming along x



I'm going to send it out at the weekend I think, just trying to decide who to send it to!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm going to send it out at the weekend I think, just trying to decide who to send it to!



Oh well i hope im on the hit list


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Oh well i hope im on the hit list



Of course you are!


----------



## Steff

Good, id of stamped my feet if not 

Right im away to bed now, nighty night Alan..


----------



## rossi_mac

morning all! Woops I mean evening, how goes it? 

Ce soir I only had the one, well chuffed! I needed a bucket more but in a way I'm 'appy.

Knackered as ever finding less time to pop on here and converse with you the D crew as work is quite simply flamming crazy, which is good seeing as it has been slow to say the least!

Hope all tickety boo

Rossi 

PS looking forward to tomorrow nights tipple !!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good, id of stamped my feet if not
> 
> Right im away to bed now, nighty night Alan..



Nighty night! Sleep well!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> morning all! Woops I mean evening, how goes it?
> 
> Ce soir I only had the one, well chuffed! I needed a bucket more but in a way I'm 'appy.
> 
> Knackered as ever finding less time to pop on here and converse with you the D crew as work is quite simply flamming crazy, which is good seeing as it has been slow to say the least!
> 
> Hope all tickety boo
> 
> Rossi
> 
> PS looking forward to tomorrow nights tipple !!



Are you coming to London Rossi? Today is 41 days without a tipple, might be on fizzy pop at teh next meet!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Are you coming to London Rossi? Today is 41 days without a tipple, might be on fizzy pop at teh next meet!



41 thats brill Al, you feeling better for it I hope?

Had a bootle plus of vino a week night last week I didn't feel rough just felt really annoyed grr!

You should make it to your age, thats 21 woops you've passed it!

Yes I hope to make i to London if not hungover or cream crackered from work, I'll go see when it is and put it on the diary so wifey can remind me!! Be good to catch up! I hope you don't have a lie in this time pal!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## margie

Morning Steffie - how's the tummy today ?


----------



## Steff

hey all my son got star pupil yayy well chuffed xx

Margie its ok today ty x


----------



## Steff

Thanks Andy proud mummy mo

I will push the boat out and have a glass of brut


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> (Images of Henry Cooper and Kevin Keegan flash through my mind)
> 
> Er, Ok. One glass of brut coming up.
> 
> Andy



have i got that mixed up with the green smelly thing for men in a bottle

oops, not a drinker u see


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I suspect you may be. Anyhow, I quickly take back the glass I've just given you and replace it with a flute containing Moet & Chandon brut champagne.
> 
> (p.s. I'm no drink expert either!).



Ah thanks you kind gentleman, thats going down a treat


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> So pleased.
> 
> Can of peas?
> 
> oh sorry
> 
> Canapes?




Yes please im very hungry..


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> The pineapple and cheese sticks are over there.
> The ritz 'surprises' are on the bar.
> Sausages on sticks are available on request from 'El Presidente' who is currently hoarding the entire stock for tax purposes.



Eww dnt like pineapples or ritz surprises so your gunna have to pull something else out of your locker x


----------



## Steff

ill havr the sweet potatoes and ginger parcels please


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I guess 'El Presidente' won't mind if one or two go missing.




Im sure you wont mind this once


----------



## margie

You had better watch out he never forgave you for sending him to stay with his aunt.


----------



## Steff

Good morning my little guys and dolls xxxxxx


----------



## margie

Morning Steffie - it seems quiet around here - I think some of the Formula One fiends may have been up watching the qualifying rounds.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Morning Steffie - it seems quiet around here - I think some of the Formula One fiends may have been up watching the qualifying rounds.



I think so too

Margie would you have any idea why my reply box has shrunk in size by half, have i pressed something by accident?


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> I think so too
> 
> Margie would you have any idea why my reply box has shrunk in size by half, have i pressed something by accident?



I don't know - I was going to say that quick reply is half the size as Advanced - but you are using Advanced so I don't know - more people are appearing now - one of them might have an idea.


----------



## Steff

Thanks Margie Alan you about ?? x


----------



## Steff

Panic over its all sorted theres 2 little arrows one to enlarge one to make things smaller i guess i must have hit the downsize one without knowing it.xx


----------



## am64

woooooooooooo hellllloooooo i be back ...well rested...well fed....and slightly sunburnt !!! 
i'll be having a rum punch please and i brought welsh cakes back for all


----------



## Steff

great to see you back,most of us have had the gorge sun all week been lovely xx


----------



## am64

it was great and we spent so much time just being OUTSIDE  !!! in a normal day i only spend about 1hr outside ....what a difference !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> it was great and we spent so much time just being OUTSIDE  !!! in a normal day i only spend about 1hr outside ....what a difference !



I bet always nice to get away from familier surroundings, back to the grindstone monday??? x


----------



## am64

yep ...but back in wales in 5 WEEEKSSS ...but for 2 weeks next time  i ll post a photo soon x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep ...but back in wales in 5 WEEEKSSS ...but for 2 weeks next time  i ll post a photo soon x



WOOO sounds lovely gal xx


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope alls well, one bottle of smirnoff for me me thinks wooo xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Evening all hope alls well, one bottle of smirnoff for me me thinks wooo xx



Evening Steffie  We've run out of Smirnoff, but have some lovely Russian Stolichnaya - will that do?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steffie  We've run out of Smirnoff, but have some lovely Russian Stolichnaya - will that do?



oh ive got some in real life Alan so ill struggle on with it lol x

how newsletter going??


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> oh ive got some in real life Alan so ill struggle on with it lol x
> 
> how newsletter going??



I must admit I spent the afternoon outside enjoying the sunshine rather than doing it!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I must admit I spent the afternoon outside enjoying the sunshine rather than doing it!



Shock horror your lack of dedication offends me


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Shock horror your lack of dedication offends me



I know, I felt soooo guilty!


----------



## am64

evening folks gets dark quick around here ?? remember clocks change tonight ...has anyone put up a thread ?


----------



## Steff

yeah donald has x


----------



## am64

good ole donald ....


----------



## Donald

Huh what what did someone call just moved mine central heating clock watch and normal mantle clock the rest shift themselves.

Howdies AM how you doing


----------



## am64

Donald said:


> Huh what what did someone call just moved mine central heating clock watch and normal mantle clock the rest shift themselves.
> 
> Howdies AM how you doing



hahhaa hi donald im very well thanks to a week off in sunny pembrokeshire ...loving your new piccie ...


----------



## Donald

am64 said:


> hahhaa hi donald im very well thanks to a week off in sunny pembrokeshire ...loving your new piccie ...



glad you had a good holiday its great when you have a good break oh the piccie That's me first thing in the morning.


----------



## Steff

Well im being a little scamp and munching on dry ryvita come on dont shoot me I got to im feeling hungry, xxxxxxxxxxxx woooo


----------



## am64

well folks im off for my kip ....catch y'all soon x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well folks im off for my kip ....catch y'all soon x



Am nighty night sleep well hun xxx


----------



## Steff

Ahhh everyones gone and ive got no one to play with hehe, my eye spy game will be coming out soon


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon fellow islanders x

A splendid day for it, been to park with son again place was heaving xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 

Morning Andy im so pleased you put of cash after your piles xx


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steffie and Andy 

Anyone got a nice strong drink to get me going in the morning?


----------



## Steff

Yeah Mark ive got some weed killer, that will sure start your day xx


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Yeah Mark ive got some weed killer, that will sure start your day xx


My only response to that is


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> My only response to that is



lol not that im saying your a weed either ...

Right im offski, have a good day all x


----------



## am64

evening all ....im up bright and early to get hubbys car to garage for MOT now as i have a while before i leave for work i thought id come in for a large coffee with a few shots of rum to get the party going !


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Poured and coming your way fast along the bar! I hope your reactions are good in the morning.
> 
> Or do you need a strong coffee first?
> 
> Andy



naaa just stick to the rum ....


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> Morning Mark,
> 
> I've prepared an extra strong espresso with macaroon for you.
> 
> Is a pint enough?


ta Andy.  Now do you have anything to wake up my computer this morning?  That's a bit slow as well.


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> I'll send a triple down the bar. Ready!! Steady!! Now!!!!



very nice ...now better get down the shop and start earning my crust xxx catch y'all later x


----------



## margie

Morning all. 

I don't understand how so many people can't tell Andy and El Presidente apart.


----------



## AlisonM

I had a horrendous weekend, relatively speaking. My BGs were almost all in the low teens and the nausea was the worst it's been. I spent most of it curled up under the duvet feeling sorry for myself. Things are back on track this morning though, waking BG was 8.5 and I'm now 5.7 just before lunch. I need some comfort food though, to cheer me up. Something rib sticking like a good rich Beef stew and dumplings maybe, served with a pint of your best ale please barkeep.


----------



## margie

AlisonM said:


> I had a horrendous weekend, relatively speaking. My BGs were almost all in the low teens and the nausea was the worst it's been. I spent most of it curled up under the duvet feeling sorry for myself. Things are back on track this morning though, waking BG was 8.5 and I'm now 5.7 just before lunch. I need some comfort food though, to cheer me up. Something rib sticking like a good rich Beef stew and dumplings maybe, served with a pint of your best ale please barkeep.



Ah Alison - sorry you had such a rough weekend. Glad you are feeling better today.


----------



## Steff

Sorry to hear you had such a bad weekend Alison xx


----------



## Steff

Good evening all anybody allowed out to play hehe...

2 glasses of elderflower water and im gone


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Sorry, I'm busy.



Tut I can  make enough trouble on my own anyway


----------



## gail1

nite nite all i fancy a nice big fat pint of normal cola mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> nite nite all i fancy a nice big fat pint of normal cola mmmmmmmmm



Gail sleep well , yuk that stuff is horrid lol xxx


----------



## margie

gail1 said:


> nite nite all i fancy a nice big fat pint of normal cola mmmmmmmmm





Steffie said:


> Gail sleep well , yuk that stuff is horrid lol xxx



Providing its a virtual pint you'll be fine. 
Have a good night Gail - its good to see you posting.


----------



## am64

hey all im still awake ...even after the clocks change ...and a very early start getting hubbys car to MOT ..yes it passed with a bit of work ?175 for an anothers year cheap motoring ....car cost us ?250 intially 2 1/2 years ago !!! haha so i reckon we are quids in  
good day in the shop ...all my regulars well pleased to see me ...especially as i have a SUNTAN from the wondeful weather !!!


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Sounds like you should be able to sell that car on for a grand atleast?!
> 
> Sounds like a gem!
> 
> I'm finally getting into that book I bought from you. Won't be too  much longer before I'm bringing it back!



hahhaaa told you it was a good one ...maybe we should pass it to Northe next ???


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Well, if I'm quick, I could pass it across for a fee at the meet in London! How much should I charge him, a tenner?



woooo you are rating it that much ....good book eh ??? i charge only a quid a paperback in the shop ...that way i sell loads ..and get loads back !! eehhh...
lemel lo orchard ....have you passed that bit yet ?


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Talking of which, I'm off to the reading room now (well, bed!!).
> 
> Nights all!!



night andy happy reading !!


----------



## Tezzz

*Mini rant coming on.*

Mini rant.

I've just got in  from *W*. Bummer of a day. Ticket machine kept jamming up. Drat.

Still no results from the docs re HbA1c.  They did me last Monday.

AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! 

This is torture.

OK, Low carb voddy and  coke time. And I'll stick Supernature by Cerrone on the record player and think of Hot Gossip doing naughty bits.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

poorly son today, was supposed to be the start of his cycling grr, been on the sofa since 2 neck is killing me grr x


----------



## margie

Hi Steffie hope your son recovers soon.

Hope your neck recovers too. Have you a hot water bottle or similar that you can put on it to sooth it a little?

Good luck with your meeting with the GP and DSN - it is still today isn't it ?


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Steff - I hope  you and the nipper feel better soon.

Time for a cup of tea and then off for nice walkies before I scare the travelling public at 3pm.


----------



## Steff

hi margie ty, son seems abit brighter he did not want to play out though so must be bad 

Yes it is indeed tonight at 5 o clock x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Steff

Alan you need a cuppa you must be knackered giving out all those birthday wishes lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all hope everyone has a good day x



Good morning Steffie! Hope you are well this morning and have a great day! Looking a bit gloomy outside here today


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steffie! Hope you are well this morning and have a great day! Looking a bit gloomy outside here today



Yeah im fine Aln hope you are too, same here atm very cloudy and overcast


----------



## am64

hey ho hey ho its off to work i go ..........


----------



## AlisonM

I see there's lots of birthdays among us today so I've been out and made a virtual birthday cake for you all. Here it is:







Many happy returns of the Yum.


----------



## gail1

having seen that i have just changed my birthday to today can i have a big slice please


----------



## margie

Just for you Gail - A very Merry UnBirthday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdsZT7WKjW8


----------



## gail1

i love it thankyou


----------



## AlisonM

gail1 said:


> having seen that i have just changed my birthday to today can i have a big slice please



Happy unbirthday Gail and of course you can have a nice big gooey slice. I made two!


----------



## AlisonM

Right, I'm off to get virtually drunk and high on virtual chocolate cake. I have a battle to fight tomorrow so I may not be in till later on. Send me vibes everyone.


----------



## lucy123

Lots of vibes coming your way Alison.
Will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

All positivity coming your way Ali xx


----------



## am64

home from another day hard selling and im sooooo tired ...its probably all the early mornings with the clock changing


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope all finds you well today x

Catch everyone later.


----------



## twinnie

morning all  hows everyone not been on for a bit just feeling a bit low


----------



## Steff

Hi Vickie abit late but hope things get better for you, ill join you on the sad step had an unexplained hyper of 23.2 about an hour ago and feel really teary atm! xx hugs from me to you


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Hi Vickie abit late but hope things get better for you, ill join you on the sad step had an unexplained hyper of 23.2 about an hour ago and feel really teary atm! xx hugs from me to you



Hi Steffie, haven't seen you around today, hope things are OK my dear  And Vickie - sorry I missed this yesterday, hope things are better for you today and that you have a good weekend


----------



## runner

Hi all, 'fraid i'm joining you on the sad step too - am in Staffs looking after my 2 grandaughters while their mum and dad are in hosptial with seriously ill baby brother.  We are all just willing him to pull through.


----------



## Steff

Hi Alan
Having some family issues at the moment with my nan and aunt, dont mean im gonna neglect the forum though but ill just do my pop in and out like i sometimes do x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Hi Alan
> Having some family issues at the moment with my nan and aunt, dont mean im gonna neglect the forum though but ill just do my pop in and out like i sometimes do x



OK Steffie, hope things work out for the best  Take care.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi all, 'fraid i'm joining you on the sad step too - am in Staffs looking after my 2 grandaughters while their mum and dad are in hosptial with seriously ill baby brother.  We are all just willing him to pull through.



Oh Runner, I am sorry to hear this. I hope he makes a good recovery soon, my thoughts will be with you.


----------



## runner

Thanks Alan,  I've missed you all and always seem to come back here for some emotional support.  He has whooping cough, pnuemonia and bronchialitus - too young for the vaccination.  although his sisters have both had the vaccine, I guess someone he was in touch with hasn't....

Might pop back in here for large whiskey and ginger when girls have gone to bed!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Just off to *W*. Somebody has to scare the travelling public...


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Just off to *W*. Somebody has to scare the travelling public...



Hope the day goes well Tez


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> p.s. 'El Presidente' has now got issues with his wardrobe. He can't decide whether to go for green combats or uniform dress for his welcome home parade. He apologises for the continued delay. Meanwhile, he's left a consignment of rum and cigars on the bar for those who like to indulge in such things.



Have fun with the bathroom (if you can). 

Sounds like El Presidente may be trying to buy friends.

Steffie sorry you are having family trouble - hope it blows over soon.
Runner sorry about your little grandson - hope he makes a full recovery - sending you hugs thoughts and prayers.


----------



## runner

Thanks Margie,  and morning all.  Just came home to Norfolk overnight while grandaughters with parents at hosptial.  today's task - cleaning out chickens - a nice large hot coffe much appreciated!

Good luck with the floor andy!


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> Well, the 'Welcome Home El Presidente' ticker tape parade along the beach went without a hitch yesterday.
> 
> He decided to keep it low key and not tell anyone. Apparently, the turtles and beach crabs were extremely impressed with his pink show uniform with light blue braid.
> 
> To celebrate, he's halving the bar prices for today only, so tuck in!!



You mean its not all free ....... or if it is half of free is now let me think.

Did any catch sight of this parade and take photos ?


----------



## Mark T

margie said:


> You mean its not all free ....... or if it is half of free is now let me think.
> 
> Did any catch sight of this parade and take photos ?


I did have spy shots taken with an extra long range lens.  However, El President provided me with suitable brown bag inducements to destroy the evidence.

Although I must say that the tassels were a nice touch


----------



## margie

I do hope El Presidente isn't too upset on the very poor uptake on his offer of half price food. The natives must be suspicious of his motives or worried just what is in the seafood surprise...............


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> It's probably because the buffet was prepared by his trained troupe of island macacs.
> 
> Whilst they're quite efficient now, their hand washing techniques leave a little to be desired.



Now why do I suddenly feel glad that I didn't eat any of the steamed clams or smoked salmon.


----------



## twinnie

hi all hows everyone can i have a large voddy before i have to go to work  thanks


----------



## am64

hi twinnie !!!! nice to see you ...heres the bottle ....


----------



## am64

ummm no one about again ...this is truely a desert (ed) island .... 
well im off to bed got to sell loads tomorrow to make up for todays poor showing


----------



## AlisonM

Having a hypo! 3.2 and falling. Chocolate, need chocolate... Need banana. Ooh, can I haz nana split pliz?


----------



## margie

Alison - chocolate is quite slow - have you any juice, full sugar lemonade type drink or dextrose to hand ?

When you are back up you can have your virtual banana split with chocolate syrup and 100s and 1000s.


----------



## AlisonM

margie said:


> Alison - chocolate is quite slow - have you any juice, full sugar lemonade type drink or dextrose to hand ?
> 
> When you are back up you can have your virtual banana split with chocolate syrup and 100s and 1000s.



Just had some soup and a roll and have a banana to hand just in case. I want something to get the BGs up and keep them up. Luckily I have a diabetic colleague with me and he's watching me closely (I'm at work).


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to bed. Up at 4.30am as doing park and ride tomorrow. 

It's the Brighton marathon!

Night night!


----------



## Corrine

Thought I'd pop in and say Hello....not been around for a while but am back now!  Hope everyone is OK.....xx


----------



## Steff

welcome back


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> Thought I'd pop in and say Hello....not been around for a while but am back now!  Hope everyone is OK.....xx



Hi Corrine! Lovely to hear from you again!  I hope that all is well with you


----------



## Corrine

Steffie said:


> welcome back



thanks.....


----------



## Corrine

Northerner said:


> Hi Corrine! Lovely to hear from you again!  I hope that all is well with you



All good thanks Alan - first check up next week (can't believe its been a year ).  And have recently become a lady of leisure - well for a while at least  xx


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> All good thanks Alan - first check up next week (can't believe its been a year ).  And have recently become a lady of leisure - well for a while at least  xx



Hope the check up goes well - I'm surprised it's a whole year too! You've picked some good weather to spend your leisure time in!


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> As I survey the empty island
> The absent, silent steel band
> The wind swept beach is quiet now
> I wipe a tear from my brow (I'm upside down, ok!)
> 
> When will we hear the sound of chatter?
> Tables, chairs all of a clatter
> The chime and tinkle of many glasses
> The loud voices of lads and lasses!
> 
> Good morning everyone. Nice day so far (could do with some rain though, I'd rather not have to water the lawn myself).
> 
> Three quarters of the way thru my book now am64! Good grief, what had you sold me! It's gruesome!!
> 
> Andy



i did nt sell you the book andy ...it was yours already ...excellently written tho !!


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> I haven't started the other book I brought in and then took away again.



That reminds me of my Dad - whilst at school he was a voracious reader and he donated several books that he had read to the school for their raffle, then yes you guessed it he won them back. It was the only time he had won a raffle too.

Has Tez not been in for his Birthday drink yet ?


----------



## AlisonM

That nice sun you've all been crowing about is finally shining here too today. So by way of a celebration, I'll have a nice summery Pimms and lemonade please.


----------



## Mark T

It's nice and sunny, but it's a bit chilled in the breeze.

My fingers were frozen to the point that I could not type properly when I came back after a 20 minute lunch time walk!


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Certainly! Here's a jug full of the stuff! I've even cut up some fruit and cucumber into it for you.
> 
> I'm just going to have a little whisky before going on my lunchtime walk.



Thank-hic-you shir, hic. I really appre, apres, enjoyed that. Hic!


----------



## Tezzz

What a lovely day. 

Barbara Streisand is belting out *Woman In Love* on the record player. Volume is seriously high for a change.

*You Don't Have To Take Your Clothes Off* by Jermaine Stewart is on next... _That_ should get the neighbours going.


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> What a lovely day.
> 
> Barbara Streisand is belting out *Woman In Love* on the record player. Volume is seriously high for a change.
> 
> *You Don't Have To Take Your Clothes Off* by Jermaine Stewart is on next... _That_ should get the neighbours going.



happy birthday Tez xxx


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> I'm talking about the big hardback book by Tom Clancy - Without Remorse.
> 
> I haven't started the other book I brought in and then took away again.



well im not surprised ..Tom Clancy !! 
you should read the Clive Barker that YOU did own .....and still own


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> Fortunately, it's calmed down now. He's just concentrating on a bit of military shenanigins now! You know the kind? US marines kicking **** kind of thing!
> 
> Mr Clive Barker will be my next read I think!


You should try some Steven Erikson if you can read fantasy.  I swear the guy is trying to depopulate his entire planet.


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Not really into fantasy though. Well, unless it's proper Sci Fi (Asimov, Philip K Dick, Arthur C Clarke, Frank Herbert .... that sort).
> 
> Andy



Not so keen on Frank Herbert, but I'm with you on the others, plus Ray Bradbury. I've been re-reading Farenheit 451 and The Martian Chronicles. Mind you those two Erikson and Deaver sound like my kind of writers, I quite like loads of mayhem. I may give them a spin next.


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> ...Not really into fantasy though. Well, unless it's proper Sci Fi (Asimov, Philip K Dick, Arthur C Clarke, Frank Herbert .... that sort).
> Andy


I can read Sci-Fi, although I haven't really read any of the more classic stuff except War of the Worlds which I more read because the town where I first lived has a martian roaming through it.  The books I would categories as Sci-Fi in our private collection is primarily Anne McCaffery (Pern ultimately is Sci-Fi, but she wrote much more then just that) but we have some odd books here and there.

I do prefer fantasy, which I can blame on my wife for introducing me to it many years ago (the Deverry series by Katherine Kerr).


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Not so keen on Frank Herbert, but I'm with you on the others, plus Ray Bradbury. I've been re-reading Farenheit 451 and The Martian Chronicles. Mind you those two Erikson and Deaver sound like my kind of writers, I quite like loads of mayhem. I may give them a spin next.


Erikson is the Malazan series, it's about 10 books not counting spinoffs 

In the first book he decides to kill a few thousand people and seems to progressively decimate more until he's removing tens and hundreds of thousand at a time.  It gets very gruesome in the middle with mass crucifixion, an army of cannibals and people being torn apart by magic.


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> Erikson is the Malazan series, it's about 10 books not counting spinoffs
> 
> In the first book he decides to kill a few thousand people and seems to progressively decimate more until he's removing tens and hundreds of thousand at a time.  It gets very gruesome in the middle with mass crucifixion, an army of cannibals and people being torn apart by magic.



Ooh, charming man! I must read him.


----------



## Mark T

To be honest some of our fantasy collection is just a little bit dark.

One series features incest, buggery, rape, murder, dismemberment and cannibalism along with the usual assortment of politically and religiously motivated wars.

Another has rape and murder, males being controlled by a pain-giver attached to their member and a bunch of sicko uncles who fortunately get their comeuppance multiple times over (the fantasy series allows you die twice, after the first death you become demon-dead, and you can be killed painfully yet again).  Although that series does also feature a giant kitty chasing down one of the enemies, disembowelling him and defecating in the void space before lopping the head off.

LoTR is a fairly light read comparatively.


----------



## AlisonM

I got through Dune and started Dune Messiah but gave up half way through. I just couldn't get into it. I've read and enjoyed a lot of Anne McCaffery, but would classify her as fantasy rather than hard science fiction (I like both). People like Clark, Asimov and Heinlein were all respected scientists in their day as well as writers and their stories often contained ideas that have or may yet become a scientific reality in some form.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> I got through Dune and started Dune Messiah but gave up half way through. I just couldn't get into it. I've read and enjoyed a lot of Anne McCaffery, but would classify her as fantasy rather than hard science fiction (I like both). People like Clark, Asimov and Heinlein were all respected scientists in their day as well as writers and their stories often contained ideas that have or may yet become a scientific reality in some form.


Anne just seems to write a blur of genres, sometimes I think she is trying to confuse people intentionally.

You will be reading one series and it will start off a bit fantasy, move on into romantic fiction and end up being a boy?s adventure.  I think a few of her readers pulled there hair out when Pern started as fantasy and went slightly Sci-Fi towards the end.  I personally find her a nice light read when I don?t want to engage my brain too much.  If I was to try pigeon holing her in just one area then I?d probably go with romance (but I?ve only read about 50% of the stuff she has published, so who knows what the rest does).


----------



## AlisonM

Right, that's me done for the day. I'm off home to my science faction and a virtual wee tipple. What's good today barkeep?


----------



## runner

Andy HB said:


> Oh yes, forgot about Ray Bradbury! The Illustrated Man was one of his, I think. But that's more a collection of short stories connected by a common theme (i.e. the 'tattoos' on the body of a man!)
> 
> I think it's the Dune books for Frank Herbert that I like most (up to and including God Emperor .... although even that wasn't as good as the first three ... Dune, Dune Messiah and Children of Dune)



Used to read sci fi a lot - read all the Dune books and have the series on DVD (but haven't watched it yet - not so keen on the film.  Don't read so much sci fi these days....

PS  morning all - haven't managed to sleep tonight, which more or less garauntees I will tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac

evening folks,

Been a bit crazy busy and crazy knackered, not finding time to pop on here much but soon will, also not got much to say, what do I know aye!

Hope all well see you around.

Over and out....

Rossi 

PS the D ain't such a swine at the mo!


----------



## am64

evening rossi ...and all who maybe around ...day off today from selling ..phew ! hows the building work going rossi ??

re the books review ...my son has just read dune and loved it !! anyone read any herman hesse or Kurt Vonnegut ?


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Am hope you're all good, day off can't be bad, got next week off, needed!
Yeah build begining shortly chosen builder, should start mayish, looking forward to it, just sorting out everything so we know what is going to be done and have a price for it all at the begining as the pot has a limit!!

Dune, I have no idea I'm not a big reader, one of my (who said many!?) shortcomings! Can't concentrate enough really to read more than a couple of pages before falling asleep!


----------



## Steff

woo a fortnight not being in here nawty gal me x


----------



## rossi_mac

Wowser whats been going on Steff, you found a secret little den of your own??

Hope you're all to the good


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Wowser whats been going on Steff, you found a secret little den of your own??
> 
> Hope you're all to the good



LOL no just been spreading myself aboot the net 
Alls well here chuck x nice to see you pop in


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> LOL no just been spreading myself aboot the net
> Alls well here chuck x nice to see you pop in



spread the love Steff! 

I'm off now, catch yous later.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> spread the love Steff!
> 
> I'm off now, catch yous later.



Toodle pip Rossi, dont be a stranger for too long x


----------



## am64

soz folks looked like i missed y'all ...??? well i walked the dogs ...did the shop ...started clearing Daughters room .. cooked a lasange did 3 loads of washing and cleared the garden of dog p***p...and now ...relax ! off to bed x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> soz folks looked like i missed y'all ...??? well i walked the dogs ...did the shop ...started clearing Daughters room .. cooked a lasange did 3 loads of washing and cleared the garden of dog p***p...and now ...relax ! off to bed x



nighty night  miss poppins xxxxxxxx


----------



## am64

whats with all theses old film stars steffie ?? im surely not that old    ..although work has been making me ache all over !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> whats with all theses old film stars steffie ?? im surely not that old    ..although work has been making me ache all over !!



you young baby girl xxxx your a mum you never grow old


----------



## am64

hahhhaa had a customer the other day saying the old thing of " well at our age" stuff and i had to remind myself i must be looking a 'grey' again !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahhhaa had a customer the other day saying the old thing of " well at our age" stuff and i had to remind myself i must be looking a 'grey' again !!



pmsl xx hav a few drops of the ol alcoohool at the wkend hun xx


----------



## am64

working now till sat night ....so might be having a few then  sadly even one rum these days makes me feel soooo crap the next day its just not worth it ..unless i can have a goooooooood lie in ...hows it all going Dad around ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> working now till sat night ....so might be having a few then  sadly even one rum these days makes me feel soooo crap the next day its just not worth it ..unless i can have a goooooooood lie in ...hows it all going Dad around ?



going pops crazytastical huni pie thank u  xxxx booze is a bloody pain aint it, i stick to elderflower these days aboot as strong as i can manage


----------



## am64

right defo bedtime ...andy im working sat if you fancy a bike ride with books ...


----------



## Steff

nights hun sleep well xx


----------



## Steff

Right bed time for me 

night night x


----------



## gail1

just find me a corner to chill out in please


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> just find me a corner to chill out in please





Steffie said:


> Hi all hope everyones well



Hope all is well with you ladies too! Can't believe it's already a week since London!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope all is well with you ladies too! Can't believe it's already a week since London!



i know so pleased it was not tomoz with all thats going on in london with the m1 being closed all weekend xxx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> i know so pleased it was not tomoz with all thats going on in london with the m1 being closed all weekend xxx



Good point Steffie, it would have been very difficult!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good point Steffie, it would have been very difficult!



indeed it would x

Right im offski for the night now. xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> indeed it would x
> 
> Right im offski for the night now. xx



Is your Dad over at the moment Steffie? Hope all is going well


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Is your Dad over at the moment Steffie? Hope all is going well



yeah he is goes back on 27th hun xx
alls going grand


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> yeah he is goes back on 27th hun xx
> alls going grand



Ooh! A nice long visit then!


----------



## gail1

morning all i feel like sh+t to much sleep after a few days of to little sleep. hows everyone doing?
gail


----------



## Steff

morning all 

yes al his usual 2 week stay x im sure we will get on perfect for all of it hehe


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all feeling good today amazing wat some retail threapy can do x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Afternoon all feeling good today amazing wat some retail threapy can do x



Hiya Steffie! Very quiet on here today!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hiya Steffie! Very quiet on here today!



I know hun, cant imagine what it was like last Saturday


----------



## gail1

Thinking of booking a hotel break for upcoming bank holiday weekend there are some good deals around


----------



## gail1

Am i the only one on this island  never mind all the more booze for me and i do hope theres easter egg as well
Hope everyone is well and happy. My waking bs this morning was 11.00 which is good for me
Take care everyone you all mean a lot to me
gail


----------



## Steff

hey all xx


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Am i the only one on this island  never mind all the more booze for me and i do hope theres easter egg as well
> Hope everyone is well and happy. My waking bs this morning was 11.00 which is good for me
> Take care everyone you all mean a lot to me
> gail



Good morning Gail and ANdy ill have a few slurps with you hun xx 

so hot today i fancy a chew on my pork sausage in the fridge its been glaring at me for ages


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> We all piled in at the same time it seems.
> 
> I'll just go and wind up the juke box ........
> 
> Shakin' Stevens anyone?!!



Dam I hate it when that happens all going for it at same time...

Wind it up Andy ill have abit of wham while your there


----------



## AlisonM

Can we have "I can see clearly now" once Shaky has gone back behind the green door? And how a bit of Santana after that? Black Magic Woman ought to do it.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Can we have "I can see clearly now" once Shaky has gone back behind the green door? And how a bit of Santana after that? Black Magic Woman ought to do it.


I need to have a chill, followed by some pacey stuff when I go for my lunchtime walk in a few minutes.  How about some Pink Floyd?


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> I need to have a chill, followed by some pacey stuff when I go for my lunchtime walk in a few minutes.  How about some Pink Floyd?



Gonna hit the wall, huh?


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Gonna hit the wall, huh?


More thinking of heading to the dark side, but I'm quite happy to get comfortably numb as well.

Although I was being nicely Satriani'd on the return portion of my lunchtime walk.


----------



## Steff

Good evening all 

hope everyones well xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning Andy and everyone,
Looks like i have picked 2 great days to be off, so we are off to the pool now well son is ill be watching from the side, x hope everyone is well


----------



## novorapidboi26

My wee man is off swimming for the 1st time today and I am working.....

Off for 12 days straight come Friday though...........


----------



## AlisonM

Hmm, what's on the menu today barkeep? I need inspiration and defrosting. The temp is a whacking great 55f here today and no sun.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Hmm, what's on the menu today barkeep? I need inspiration and defrosting. The temp is a whacking great 55f here today and no sun.


Hey, maybe we should swap!  My office is running at 80F yet again and I'm sweltering.


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> Hey, maybe we should swap!  My office is running at 80F yet again and I'm sweltering.



That's what you get for living dahn Saff! I get great scenery... when you see it through the rain.


----------



## gail1

have had a crappy day things are falling apart.
i need a drink a Big ONE wheres the bar staff when you need them


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> have had a crappy day things are falling apart.
> i need a drink a Big ONE wheres the bar staff when you need them



Coming right up Gail!


----------



## Steff

Ill join in too could do with a big one x
Nice rum for me


----------



## gail1

thanks alan make sure you keep it coming


----------



## Northerner

Can I join you both for a tumbler of pepper vodka? That should perk me up!


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Can I join you both for a tumbler of pepper vodka? That should perk me up!


A TUMBLER? no a pint glass at least
im loging off for night am very tired and very depressed
take care all


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> A TUMBLER? no a pint glass at least
> im loging off for night am very tired and very depressed
> take care all



Take care, Gail, hope you can get some nice restorative sleep


----------



## rossi_mac

yellow

hope all well I'm off work so having a wee drink!

Also seem to be coughing my guts up after a mouth full or 4 of salty nuts!

hope all well

Rossi


----------



## twinnie

morning all  sorry not been on for a while think my work is trying to kill me with all the shifts i have been doing lol


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> morning all  sorry not been on for a while think my work is trying to kill me with all the shifts i have been doing lol



Good morning! Hope you are managing to get a glimpse of the sunshine and that you'll get a bit of time off with all the upcoming bank holidays


----------



## alisonz

Could I just have a hammock strung between the trees please. I'd love to just soak up the sun and feel better


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> Could I just have a hammock strung between the trees please. I'd love to just soak up the sun and feel better



Consider it done! We'll send round an instructor/palm frond wafter so you know how to get in and out and stay cool


----------



## Steff

morning all xx


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> morning all xx


morning steffie


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steffie  Hope your appointment goes well today


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine and looking forward to the long week-end

John.


----------



## Mark T

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine and looking forward to the long week-end
> 
> John.


Morning John, I'm definitely looking forward to not being at work for an extra 2 days 

Hopefully the weather will hold so that I can get some gardening done - we have warnings for isolated thunderstorms


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Steffie said:


> Good morning all xx



Morning back Steff

Whats the crack?

just in from watering my seed


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Just got in from church.

I'd have stayed there till midnight but I have to be up early in the morning. 

Got passengers to scare!!


----------



## rossi_mac

heading in myself Tez, hope you not scaring them too much! I was down Worthing way t'other day, sat on the beach chilled with the wife, good day.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Off to *W*...


----------



## AlisonM

I'm going to borrow that plane again, I'll be there in the morning. Up the Republic!


----------



## Mark T

and I was going to hang some bunting up around the bar


----------



## Tezzz

Well, 

What a lovely day. The record player is on with the volume cranked up. I feel really cheerful.

Slade is on with *Give Us A Goal*. The video was filmed at the old Goldstone ground... Donna Summer is after that and she's gonna belt out *I feel Love*...

I won't be in the pub when Wills gets spliced... I'll be scaring the public between Brighton and Eastbourne...

Andy, I'm worried about you - wearing a dress under your uniform...


----------



## AlisonM

Guess what, it's gorgeous here too. AT LAST!! 

I'm about to go out and make the most of it as I'm nearly done here and then I'll have a nice walk down the riverside to the pharmacy to pick up my strips that they didn't have last week when I got the new pen. Darn! I forgot my camera, I've only got the one on the phone. Oh, well, it's worth a go anyway.


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> 'Ere! Give us our nice weather back!!
> 
> It's dull and pretty chilly here now (although it is all relative! I'm assuming that you'd kill for what I've got at the mo!)
> 
> Andy



 Shan't!  After all, it's a positively tropical 54f here at the moment. Brilliant sunshine though.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Shan't!  After all, it's a positively tropical 54f here at the moment. Brilliant sunshine though.


It's a bit chilly here right now but nice and sunny  Hopefully it stays that way as I'm thinking of a walk down to the river and back during my lunchtime (a 2 - 3 km round trip).


----------



## AlisonM

Another lovely day here, just right for my walk back to the pharmacy to collect a working pen (I hope!). I'm going to need reviviing after that though. Can someone put the Sangria in the fridge for me please?


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Another lovely day here, just right for my walk back to the pharmacy to collect a working pen (I hope!). I'm going to need reviviing after that though. Can someone put the Sangria in the fridge for me please?


I've prepared some sangria with crimson grapes, blueberries, blackberries, various melon slices and a few cinnamon sticks.  Would you like some of the little umbrella's too?

Hopefully you get a fully working pen!


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> I've prepared some sangria with crimson grapes, blueberries, blackberries, various melon slices and a few cinnamon sticks.  Would you like some of the little umbrella's too?
> 
> Hopefully you get a fully working pen!



Wot, no cherries!

Nope, it's a dud too. But I'm stuck with it for now as they didn't have another one.


----------



## AlisonM

So, where is everyone today then? Out topping up your tans are you?


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> So, where is everyone today then? Out topping up your tans are you?


I've been down to Cuton Lock in my lunch break, unfortunately my phone camera only does 640x480 so the pictures are not worth posting.


----------



## AlisonM

Ooh, nice. I think I may head down to ours once I escape from here today. I haven't been down there in ages.







That hill in the background is the local cemetary where all my rellies have been buried for the last 200 years or so and my house is on the other side of it. Thanks for reminding me it was there - the canal I mean - I can see the hill from my back garden.


----------



## AlisonM

Puts Nerd hat on. Ahem, listen carefully for I shall say this only once. 

It's the Caledonian Canal; the Inverness stretch runs from the Moray Firth to Lochend (the shore of Loch Ness) and then continues at the other end of that loch from Fort Augustus across Loch Oich (bet you can't say that!) and Loch Lochy to Fort William and the West Coast. It was designed and built by Thomas Telford, it has 29 locks including Neptune's staircase at Banavie (a series of 8 stepped locks) and four aqueducts. (Isn't Wikipedia wonderful? )

We used to go brambling there every autumn, which is where my love of berries comes from. I used to eat more than I put in the baskets. Brambles are not friendly plants, we used to have to wear leather gloves to protect our hands from the thorns.

Some horrid person has been playing a violin piece (Czardas, by Vittorio Monti) on the radio and I was trying to type in time. Impossible as that piece is bloomin fast!

Oh, yes, the answer to your question is it's a stand alone not connected to any network, it was made to connect the East and West Coasts and provide work for hungry Victorian Highlanders. It still does, as a tourist attraction. You couldn't take a narrow boat on it though as the lochs, especially Loch Ness are very restless bodies of water. They do have boat hire though.


----------



## chrismbee

Do you have a little notebook Alison, in which you write down boat numbers?  Perhaps a canvas shoulder bag / satchel and a tartan flask?


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> Ooh, nice. I think I may head down to ours once I escape from here today. I haven't been down there in ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hill in the background is the local cemetary where all my rellies have been buried for the last 200 years or so and my house is on the other side of it. Thanks for reminding me it was there - the canal I mean - I can see the hill from my back garden.



What a lovely sense of connectedness and history.  


Feeling very low in circumstances, An absolutely huge and mind-numbing G & T or bottle of red wine please....


----------



## Mark T

runner said:


> What a lovely sense of connectedness and history.
> 
> 
> Feeling very low in circumstances, An absolutely huge and mind-numbing G & T or bottle of red wine please....


Please help yourself to anything you like from the special red wine crate, the blended varieties are particularly nice.

I'll ask the pianist to play something suitable soothing and reflective.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning...

Just got back from babysitting...

Yawn!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.Hope everyone is well...Have a good day one and all..off out for the day now got a hair appt and getting nails done a nice little treat to myself..xx


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Good morning all.Hope everyone is well...Have a good day one and all..off out for the day now got a hair appt and getting nails done a nice little treat to myself..xx


Mornin Steffie, enjoy your treat


----------



## AlisonM

OK you horrid people, fess up. Which one of you has pinched my sunshine? Not that anything can rain on my parade today my nemesis is off sick so I won't have to put up with her little digs.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> OK you horrid people, fess up. Which one of you has pinched my sunshine? Not that anything can rain on my parade today my nemesis is off sick so I won't have to put up with her little digs.


Not me!  Ours had been stolen as well 

I think it's all gone to the west country for a trip to the seaside.


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> Not me!  Ours had been stolen as well
> 
> I think it's all gone to the west country for a trip to the seaside.



As we say here in Scotland when underwhelmed by something: Hmmph!


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Mornin Steffie, enjoy your treat



Thanks Mark it was good,didnt bother with nails just had hair done...guna go in the garden and sort some plants/weeds out in there, its like a jungle


----------



## gail1

need a nice corner to chill out in please, have just been up to the ward to see crisis team and pick up 3 days worth of meds, another appointment tomorrow. would like a nice big fat drink please
hope everyone is ok
take care all
gail


----------



## Catwoman76

gail1 said:


> need a nice corner to chill out in please, have just been up to the ward to see crisis team and pick up 3 days worth of meds, another appointment tomorrow. would like a nice big fat drink please
> hope everyone is ok
> take care all
> gail



Yes gail, under a palm tree looking out at the beautiful sea and surroundings.  Sipping something exotic ( mine would be a cup of tea ) and then we get invited to a celebration party by a bunch of construction workers and firefighters 
Aaaaaahhhhhh heaven gail.  Sheena xxxx


----------



## shiv

Where's my birthday thread guys?! It was my birthday yesteday!


----------



## Northerner

OK, I know it's a big story that OBL is dead, but the BBC have managed to turn 5 minutes of details into a 4 hour programme this morning  Constantly wheeling in people to ask them the same questions and constantly repeating Obama's speech. Is nothing else happening in the world?


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> OK, I know it's a big story that OBL is dead, but the BBC have managed to turn 5 minutes of details into a 4 hour programme this morning  Constantly wheeling in people to ask them the same questions and constantly repeating Obama's speech. Is nothing else happening in the world?



watch the snooker man!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> watch the snooker man!



I am now! Hope they don't interrupt it for a news report! (I can remember that happening once! )


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> I am now! Hope they don't interrupt it for a news report! (I can remember that happening once! )



it's a cracker! haven't managed to watch too much over the last week or so but I booked the sofa from 7pm ce soir!!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> it's a cracker! haven't managed to watch too much over the last week or so but I booked the sofa from 7pm ce soir!!



Could be another Davis/Taylor-esque classic if the boy can pull one back!


----------



## Hazel

Yeh, my man won - what a final frame - brilliant stuff


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Yeh, my man won - what a final frame - brilliant stuff



He took some real risks with the final few shots, but very entertaining!  I liked the way he did the opposite of what the commentators said he would do!


----------



## Steff

Apparently Hazel Irvine was insensitive


----------



## Hazel

That would be very unlike Hazel Irvine, as she is so professional and a fellow Scot.

Young Judd will be a force to be reckoned with in coming years


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> That would be very unlike Hazel Irvine, as she is so professional and a fellow Scot.
> 
> Young Judd will be a force to be reckoned with in coming years



Something about Johns late father so I heard, it is second hand of course as I did not watch the final


----------



## Northerner

I can't believe it! Because the snooker finished early they've put on an OBL newsnight special!  For goodness sake!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I can't believe it! Because the snooker finished early they've put on an OBL newsnight special!  For goodness sake!



Ive got coast on here


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Ive got coast on here



Coast just finished - must be a timewarp in Newcastle!


----------



## Mark T

I'm trying to be very good and not call my GP surgery to see if my results are back in yet (the bloods were taken last Thursday)...  must resist temptation.... must resist temptation....


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> I'm trying to be very good and not call my GP surgery to see if my results are back in yet (the bloods were taken last Thursday)...  must resist temptation.... must resist temptation....



Resistance is futile.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Resistance is futile.


Pffft 

I'm not permitted to call before 2pm in any case.  Else I get nagged by the receptionist.


----------



## gail1

With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"

NOT a good day bs cack feeling bad so tired
take care all


----------



## Mark T

I've got a delivery for a S, apparently it's a crate of El President's finest cabernet sauvignon, a large Tia Maria Torte, a couple of bottles of full fat coke and some vodka.

Can any one sign for it?


----------



## Steff

me me me  xx


----------



## Steff

Well what a day of boozing all curteousy(sp?) of Mark.I just hope I get Jennys right too altho her prize is a gold star


----------



## gail1

took all my night med now my eyes are in my feet so am going to bed. Good night all sweet dreams take care
gail


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> took all my night med now my eyes are in my feet so am going to bed. Good night all sweet dreams take care
> gail



Gail sweetdreams huni xx


----------



## Tezzz

*W* just phoned me...

I'm suddenly up at some unholy hour tomorrow...

They must have been beyond desperate...

Night night all!


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> *W* just phoned me...
> 
> I'm suddenly up at some unholy hour tomorrow...
> 
> They must have been beyond desperate...
> 
> Night night all!



Aww nighty night Tez sleep well x


----------



## Tezzz

Mark T said:


> Pffft
> 
> I'm not permitted to call before 2pm in any case.  Else I get nagged by the receptionist.



Don't you mean dragon...?


----------



## Mark T

brightontez said:


> Don't you mean dragon...?


If I don't meet their rules - then yes.  But phoning up after 2pm I got a dormouse instead.

Have a fun day scaring the British public Tez


----------



## Steff

Good morning all have a good day


----------



## margie

Andy HB said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm taking myself orf for a little while. Playing around on canals, living life at a ridiculously slow pace and stopping off at pubs! Because I don't do any of this mobile electronic stuff, you won't have me breathing down your collective necks for a bit!
> 
> Meanwhile, 'El Presidente' is instituting martial law and a curfew on the island between the hours of 00:00 and 23:59. No-one is allowed to leave the pub and must enjoy themselves at all times.
> 
> ttfn
> 
> Andy



Hope you have a lovely break Andy.

I was half watching the one show last night and it seems that back in the 60s El presidente had a night club names after him - or maybe he named himself after it.


----------



## gail1

hope you have good break Andy


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xxx


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steffie, Gail, margie and Andy 

Hopefully it's going to stop raining here as I have a two year old tearing up the house I need to get out for some exercise as well.


----------



## Steff

ive been praying for rain for 3 days now and at last i get some yayy


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,

Hope everyone is well,I think I will have a nice glass of goats milk and scrambled egg on toast x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Hope everyone is well,I think I will have a nice glass of goats milk and scrambled egg on toast x



Good morning Steffie  I'm 52 and I've never ever had goat's milk! Is it nice?


----------



## Mark T

Mornin' Steffie


----------



## Steff

Afternoon guys, yeah Alan it is very rich so its only something I have very rarely its on the expensive side too but i threw caution to the wind lol...


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Afternoon guys, yeah Alan it is very rich so its only something I have very rarely its on the expensive side too but i threw caution to the wind lol...



I probably wouldn't like it then, as I have been drinking only skimmed milk for years now - even 1% milk is too creamy for me!


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon all,

I had a goats cheese risotto once. It was an interesting taste.

I am off to *W* soon.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I probably wouldn't like it then, as I have been drinking only skimmed milk for years now - even 1% milk is too creamy for me!



Ahh well then no good for you lol x


----------



## Natalie123

Steffie said:


> Ahh well then no good for you lol x


I am with you Northerner, a nice cold glass of skimmed for me too please! Goats cheese is totally delicious though, excellent on top of large roasted field mushrooms with salad ... yum ... 

My first trip to the island


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steffie, I hope you have a good one to and your photo's appear.

I've got a trip to visit my GP practice nurse (not a DSN) for my 3-monthly review this afternoon.  Not expecting anything special out of it since I already know the test results.  Hopefully my blood pressure will stay down.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is bright eyed and bushied tailed xxx


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steffie, although I'm not so sure about the bright eyed and bushy tailed bit.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steffie, although I'm not so sure about the bright eyed and bushy tailed bit.



Haha,im trying to order a mug online from snappy snaps you would think it would be so easy grr...

Anyways i best get gone, have a nice day


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, I'm procrastinating....  I think I need a nice cuppa before I can get back to doing some work rather than posting here.

Hope you have a good day too Steffie.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Oh dear, I'm procrastinating....  I think I need a nice cuppa before I can get back to doing some work rather than posting here.
> 
> Hope you have a good day too Steffie.



Hi Mark good day thanks, hope you have too


----------



## Steff

Morning all, day off woooo, nice day today x


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Morning all, day off woooo, nice day today x


Sooo unfair.... Saying that not long till the weekend.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Sooo unfair.... Saying that not long till the weekend.



Very true hun, off to garden centre now, ttfn x


----------



## twinnie

BIG HELLO ALL I AM BACK XXXXX  hi guys sorry not been on missed u all but had a lot to deal with but i am back fitter and stronger then ever so make mine a large coffee please


----------



## Steff

Hey Vickie a BIG  hello from me hun, sorry to hear about your issues with strips and all not nice for you and another stress you could do with out 

A large coffee on its way and a sneaky biccy too xx


----------



## twinnie

Steff said:


> Hey Vickie a BIG  hello from me hun, sorry to hear about your issues with strips and all not nice for you and another stress you could do with out
> 
> A large coffee on its way and a sneaky biccy too xx



is it a choccy hob nob steff ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> is it a choccy hob nob steff ?



Of course it is hun,,,, infact theres 2 for you..


----------



## twinnie

Steff said:


> Of course it is hun,,,, infact theres 2 for you..



you are spoilting me i should come here more often lol 
how you doing hun?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> you are spoilting me i should come here more often lol
> how you doing hun?



You should hun your missed x

Im fine thank u


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone has a great day even though the date is abit scary xx


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Good morning all hope everyone has a great day even though the date is abit scary xx


Morning Steff, all you need to do is assume that absolutely everything is going to go wrong today and then you will be pleasantly surprised and relieved by the end of the day


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff, all you need to do is assume that absolutely everything is going to go wrong today and then you will be pleasantly surprised and relieved by the end of the day



PMSL good thinking Mark, have a nice day x


----------



## Steff

WOW just watched a brillaint deal or no deal , the woman won 250k a young irish girl it was amazing i was in tears.


----------



## tracey w

Heeeeeloooooo! 


Brilliant not been here in months and looks like no ones been here in days? Very dusty.  Off i go again then


----------



## Steff

B***y hell just came in on way back I found a tenna by the bus stop thats my lunches for the week sorted then


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> Heeeeeloooooo!
> 
> 
> Brilliant not been here in months and looks like no ones been here in days? Very dusty.  Off i go again then



Hi Tracey! I think the desert island has become a largely deserted island! We'll have to see what we can do to liven things up  Hope you are well, I have missed you around the forum


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> B***y hell just came in on way back I found a tenna by the bus stop thats my lunches for the week sorted then



Hope it was dropped by someone too rich to notice it has gone! I found two pounds in an old coat pocket the other day, enought for two bags of half price jelly babies from Tesco!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope it was dropped by someone too rich to notice it has gone! I found two pounds in an old coat pocket the other day, enought for two bags of half price jelly babies from Tesco!



Sorry for language i consider myself ashamed 
Well I say it will go on my lunches it will more then likely go on son


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Sorry for language i consider myself ashamed
> Well I say it will go on my lunches it will more then likely go on son



Don't you get free steak bake seconds?  Please don't ever tell me what goes in them, I luv 'em!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Don't you get free steak bake seconds?  Please don't ever tell me what goes in them, I luv 'em!



Because there so good for me aint they Alan lol

I have tuna crunch on brown usually i just forget that the mayo is in there


----------



## rossi_mac

Hi, just checking in...

Tired as ever but that's me! 

Take care peeps, not much to say (must be sober!) 

The D is okay got fasting blood test end of month which will no doubt result in Doctor having a moan if hba1c is over 7 which it could easily be!

Hey ho

Cheers 

Rossi


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Hi, just checking in...
> 
> Tired as ever but that's me!
> 
> Take care peeps, not much to say (must be sober!)
> 
> The D is okay got fasting blood test end of month which will no doubt result in Doctor having a moan if hba1c is over 7 which it could easily be!
> 
> Hey ho
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi



Hi Rossi nice to see you popping in hun x


----------



## rossi_mac

Thanks Steff, hope all is well with yous too


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is in fine form xx


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff



Morning Mark,hope you have had a good weekend


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff , Mark and all members. Enjoy your day, only 2 weeks till another long week-end break 

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff , Mark and all members. Enjoy your day, only 2 weeks till another long week-end break
> 
> John.



Good morning John  Just been out for a run this morning - lovely weather again here, but it can rain at night if it wants as my garden is looking a bit parched!  Say hi to Rosie for me!


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon all hope everyones well, thought i was on my way home mid shift but managed to hold on, felt funny all day specially my head and eyes, but came in had an hour and feel better now xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please 
hows everyone doing?


----------



## Steff

hey vik all good got tea on the go stroganoff tonight xx

coffee coming up x


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff, hope you are having a good one.  Think I need something strong to get going.


----------



## Freddie99

So, after a near melt down I've found my passport. It was in my sock drawer. Typical that really. Now to wait for the forms to come to renew it. Costs nearly eighty quid to do that! Not fair!


----------



## lucy123

Are you going anywhere nice Tom? Or is it just for ID purposes?


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff, hope you are having a good one.  Think I need something strong to get going.



Hi Mark hope you ended up getting going lol


----------



## Freddie99

lucy123 said:


> Are you going anywhere nice Tom? Or is it just for ID purposes?



ID purposes. That and I will need a new one for university, even before I get there as I have to have one for a CRB check. The fun of going into nursing.


----------



## Northerner

My passport is due for renewal this year. Eighty flippin' quid!


----------



## Freddie99

If you want to argue the toss, it's seventy seven punds and fifty pence. Still. B**** expensive. Money that will be hard to find. To put it in perspective I'll have to do one bank night shift to earn the cash to pay for it. Given my paltry salary it's alot. I can't do without it though as it's an essential when doing a CRB which will dog the rest of working life.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> My passport is due for renewal this year. Eighty flippin' quid!



Mine ran out sept 10 and it will need renewing soon as im despo to go and see my sis


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Mine ran out sept 10 and it will need renewing soon as im despo to go and see my sis


I think my wife's is next year, mine the year after.  We have both driving license photo-cards to do as well.  Plus if we want to take little boy abroad we will need one for him


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> I think my wife's is next year, mine the year after.  We have both driving license photo-cards to do as well.  Plus if we want to take little boy abroad we will need one for him



Yeah and me, luckily to travel to ireland where my sister is he does not need one but i do so i must do it in the next 6 months, but its so bloomin expensive grr


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone on this dull wednesday morning x hope everyone is good


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff.

I'm leaving for *W* in 5 mins.

Oh what joy awaits me.... Got to take the little ******** from the grammar school home this afternoon.

And when I get back home I can play with my new  toy.. An ironing board!


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff and Tez.

Hope you enjoy your new toy Tez, I don't think we have seen one of those in my household for a number of years


----------



## Freddie99

Now I'm wading through all the CRB forms and Occupational Health forms that my uni has decided to send to me. I am seriously losing the will to live doing this. Looks like I've got to go and have a chat with the GP and my previous job's occupational health mob to fill them out. Looks like I've got Friday sorted out then.


----------



## Casper

TomH said:


> So, after a near melt down I've found my passport. It was in my sock drawer. Typical that really. Now to wait for the forms to come to renew it. Costs nearly eighty quid to do that! Not fair!



Ha!  All our passports have always been kept in my sock drawer


The price is scandalous, even if it does last 10 years.  Its the initial outlay.


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon everyone 

Ive had sore cheekbones all day i aint got as clue whats going on there  xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all day off and sunshie yayyy, xx


----------



## margie

Enjoy your day of Steff. Hope your cheek bones are better today.


----------



## Mark T

Mornin Steff and margie.  Hope you have a good one Steff.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Enjoy your day of Steff. Hope your cheek bones are better today.


Thanks Margie all seems fine now x


Mark T said:


> Mornin Steff and margie.  Hope you have a good one Steff.



Will do Mark off to but cushion covers wooo lol


----------



## AlisonM

S'awfully quiet in here today, where is everyone? Is the sun shining or something?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, on this lovely friday morning, hope all is well n catch everyone later x


----------



## Mark T

I've just learnt something new  apparently V*agra is also a weight loss pill!


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> I've just learnt something new  apparently V*agra is also a weight loss pill!



Very thoughtful of that person from Mumbai to let us know! Shame they won't be posting any more gems like that...


----------



## Mark T

Afternoon all.  It's nice out there, shame I'm stuck by a desk for the next few hours.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Afternoon all.  It's nice out there, shame I'm stuck by a desk for the next few hours.



It was glorious when I was out for my run this morning here, but has clouded over now and there's quite a chilly breeze - which I actually would have preferred on my run as I got very hot! Never happy, eh?


----------



## Freddie99

So passport forms have got here, a second contract to do over time on the bank at work has arrived and occupational health forms have arrived from Oxford Brookes. Looks like I'm stuck inside filling out forms for bloody England. Excellent. My blood pressure has already gone to kidney destroying levels thanks to that. Have also had to part with twenty quid going shopping. Buying decent tea bags is bloody horrendously expensive. Thankfully it's pay day in four days. Now to book some over time.


----------



## tracey w

Northerner said:


> Hi Tracey! I think the desert island has become a largely deserted island! We'll have to see what we can do to liven things up  Hope you are well, I have missed you around the forum



Im well thanks, just been a lot going on, hope to be around more very soon! x


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon everyone so stressed arghh, lad needs yet more new school shoes,eyes have been killing most of the day and came in and found the dog had chewed his way through one of my sons school books grrr.
Very large tia maria and coke barman and keep um coming xx


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All,

I hope everyone's day has gone well.

The public need scaring again at some unholy hour tomorrow morning so I am heading off to bed to get some beauty sleep.

I wonder if my Lotto tickets are winners? 

I'll have something to look forward to in the morning at tea break.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Evening All,
> 
> I hope everyone's day has gone well.
> 
> The public need scaring again at some unholy hour tomorrow morning so I am heading off to bed to get some beauty sleep.
> 
> I wonder if my Lotto tickets are winners?
> 
> I'll have something to look forward to in the morning at tea break.



Sleep well Tez - hope your numbers come up big time!


----------



## rossi_mac

weekend! Yay, and the sun has it's hat on, off to talk to some trees in the garden, catch you all later,

keep on smiling



Fasting test next week


----------



## Tezzz

Hi gang,

I've just got back from *W*...

No winning lotto tickets... 

I've got tomorrow off...

I feel a low carb cauliflower and chicken curry moment coming on...


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I've just got back from *W*...
> 
> No winning lotto tickets...
> 
> I've got tomorrow off...
> 
> I feel a low carb cauliflower and chicken curry moment coming on...



Shame about the lotto Tez, hope you enjoy the curry and day off though!


----------



## Steff

Well off to watch peirs morgan now he has des o conner on and for some reason i really wanna watch it so offski x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## margie

Morning Steff - are your eyes better ?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Morning Steff - are your eyes better ?



Hi yeah thanks there fine


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff and margie.

Apart from having to go into work (that should be banned) I'm fairly happy because I woke up with a 5.8 for the first time ever 

Looks like it will be a nice day as well.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff and margie.
> 
> Apart from having to go into work (that should be banned) I'm fairly happy because I woke up with a 5.8 for the first time ever
> 
> Looks like it will be a nice day as well.



Great numbers there Mark well done a good start to the week


----------



## margie

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff and margie.
> 
> Apart from having to go into work (that should be banned) I'm fairly happy because I woke up with a 5.8 for the first time ever
> 
> Looks like it will be a nice day as well.



Hi Mark - Thats a good level. Hope you do have a nice day. High winds and rain is forecast for here. It looks rather gloomy right now.


----------



## Northerner

Morning all! Great numbers Mark, beats mine by 0.1 mmol/l!  Rather windy out on my run this morning (the weather, not me! )


----------



## gail1

can i have a quiet corner of the island and a hug please


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> can i have a quiet corner of the island and a hug please



Of course you can Gail, I've set up a little hammock in a shaded spot, away from the hullaballoo  And here's your hug {{{{{{Gail}}}}}} Hope you have a nice, relaxing day


----------



## ukjohn

Good Morning everyone, hope you all have a nice week ahead.

Big hug for Gail ((((((((((HUGsssssss))))))))))

John.


----------



## gail1

thankyou both


----------



## AlisonM

Here's a hug from me too. Kan I haz a hot chocolate in return... with all the trimmings too please? We seem to have gone straight from spring to autumn up here and skipped summer altogether. Brrr!


----------



## Freddie99

Just had a ten minute shouting session on the phone with some halfwit on the staff bank. Bloody woman had to have my surname spelled out for her a good ten times and was seemingly incapable of using a computer to find me on the system they have. I now have one extra shift on a different ward for ?11.26 an hour. Good job I'm working alot of weekends which gives a bit of extra money. I may well give up on trying to pay off my overdraft.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Just had a ten minute shouting session on the phone with some halfwit on the staff bank. Bloody woman had to have my surname spelled out for her a good ten times and was seemingly incapable of using a computer to find me on the system they have. I now have one extra shift on a different ward for ?11.26 an hour. Good job I'm working alot of weekends which gives a bit of extra money. I may well give up on trying to pay off my overdraft.



To be fair Tom, it is an unusual surname - not sure if I have ever found out how to pronounce it properly!


----------



## Freddie99

True I'm normally a man of great patience when spelling my name is the object however, when I have to shout it down the phone on the tenth attempt using the phonetic alphabet because the fool couldn't understand the phonetic alphabet the first five times.


----------



## AlisonM

You should have mine Tom, Marnoch is a real test for some folk. The furthest anyone has ever got from the real name (so far) is Mallett. I'm still trying to figure out how they got there from here. Marnock is the most common mispelling as some folk seem to have a hard time with the 'Och' sound. The funniest so far was Manic. Hmm... Close! 

I imagine some people have almost as much fun trying to pronounce your name as spell it eh?


----------



## Freddie99

The good thing is that all the Eastern Europeans where I work get it the first time! That's something to do with my name being Czech. So, the on up side all the Eastern European nurss, HCA's and most of the housekeepers can pronounce it. Shame none of the desk pilots can.


----------



## AlisonM

I've found myself spelling mine out with words that have the same initial letter, like M for Mad, A for Apple, R for Rabbit, N for Nutcase and so on. I have one Polish pal, his last name is Poczwyrdywski... I reckon I'll stick to Marnoch.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I've found myself spelling mine out with words that have the same initial letter, like M for Mad, A for Apple, R for Rabbit, N for Nutcase and so on. I have one Polish pal, his last name is Poczwyrdywski... I reckon I'll stick to Marnoch.



Having studied Russian for my degree, and dabbled in several related Slavonic languages I can usually work out Polish names etc. I don't have a problem getting people to spell my surname, but the name of my road - Macnaghten - is a bit of a challenge! Named after Sir Steuert Macnaghten (yes, I've spelt Steuert correctly too!)


----------



## AlisonM

[Nerd hat on]The Steuert probably goes back to the days when spelling was very much a matter of choice and Scots speakers (of Gaelic extraction mostly) often used U instead of W as there was no W in the Gaelic alphabet. Thus, my dad's name was spelled Uilleam in that language.[/Nerd hat off]


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> [Nerd hat on]The Steuert probably goes back to the days when spelling was very much a matter of choice and Scots speakers (of Gaelic extraction mostly) often used U instead of W as there was no W in the Gaelic alphabet. Thus, my dad's name was spelled Uilleam in that language.[/Nerd hat off]



Thanks Ally! I will be able to impress my neighbours with that and they will once again regard me with awe and wonderment!


----------



## AlisonM

Ooh, I just found ?2.15 in my pocket and I'm *still* not going to buy that strawberry tart. I'm hiding in the office until 3pm because I have to go past the shop to get home. Can I have a virtual one to go with the virtual hot choc I'm still waiting for? Garkon? Where is that boy?


----------



## Steff

Blimey first time in ages ive needed to catch up in here lol, nice to see the place moving xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Blimey first time in ages ive needed to catch up in here lol, nice to see the place moving xx



The whole place has been a lot busier today!


----------



## AlisonM

Someone, somewhere is extracting the Michael. The weather thingy at the top of my browser says, 50 degrees (f), sunny spells and light rain when in fact it feels like -50, there's a force 10 gale blowing and the monsoon rain is blowing sideways. I took a wee jaunt to Tesco's and got there in 60 seconds flat with the gale at my back. In contrast, it took nearly 15 minutes to get home going the other way with the hurricane blowing in my face. Thank heavens for my water proof coat, all I need now is windscreen wipers for my specs.

And where's my hot chocolate? The service around here is really going to the dogs. I think I'll complain to the management.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The whole place has been a lot busier today!



good, :


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Mark T

Mornin Steff, hope it's a nice one for you


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Mornin Steff, hope it's a nice one for you



And you Mark x


----------



## AlisonM

Cor Blimey, that was some night. Gusts up to 118 miles per hour, rain still going sideways and power cuts as well. Our garden is a total shambles this morning with bits of the new shed he built all over it (I told him he should have got help from someone who knew what they were doing.  Twit!). Found our recycling bin in a neighbour's garden two doors down and theirs was in a garden round the corner. That'll teach us to weigh the thing down next time. Everyone out there looks a bit shell shocked this morning, we're used to the outlying districts getting hit by such thing, but it's rather rare in the town.


----------



## Mark T

That is a pretty impressive gust speed!

I've pretty impressed that my neighbours fence has managed to stay up in all these gusts.  It used to fall down at the slightest gust.

The people who originally installed the fence had made the posts about an inch too far apart (it's concreted in so not easy to move)


----------



## AlisonM

We've got a wee wind speed thingy on the roof of the garage and it's that that measured the gales we had yesterday. Amazing it's still there considering it was something 'he' put up when he got interested in weather systems a few years ago.


----------



## Steff

Any takers, some nice jerk chicken in the pot , enuf for a small army lol x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff



Morning Mark hope your well today x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Mark and Steff! Just been out for my run - lovely day here, but quite chilly first thing! I was literally steaming when I got back!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Mark and Steff! Just been out for my run - lovely day here, but quite chilly first thing! I was literally steaming when I got back!



LOL and not in a good way Alan 

Right im offski now shall catch everyone later x be good


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone from a dull dark and wet Bristol.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone from a dull dark and wet Bristol.
> 
> John.



Good morning John - I'm guessing that dullness and wet stuff is heading my way before long...


----------



## Mark T

Despite rain being a pain because it would make it difficult/uncomfortable to do my usual lunchtime exercise, my garden could do with it too.

Looking at the Met office weather radar  it's a fairly big lump coming across. 

And yes Alan, if you haven't had a soaking yet - you soon will be


----------



## AlisonM

Had a quick trip into the garden first thing this morning to disentangle a bird that caught up in my fruit net and there was frost on the grass!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all pouring down xx


----------



## AlisonM

*Yes! Oh Yes!*

No, I haven't won the lottery. My BGs are down to 6.3 and I haven't been that low (with the exception of the fun Friday I had last week) since this darned ulcer started playing up. Shall I have that strawberry tart now?


----------



## AlisonM

Sadly, I left it too late. I just popped next door for some more coffee and they'd sold out. I ended up with a wee square of tablet (Scottish fudge, sort of, made from sugar and condensed milk and really, really bad for you) that they're trialling instead. Oh Boy!


----------



## AlisonM

"When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping." So I'm going shopping. If I find a strawberry tart that needs a home, I may adopt it... Briefly!


----------



## Steff

Lovely day for the ducks


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> And my grass.



It needs to be moist to grow


----------



## Steff

Gone from miserable to mischeivious in less then an hour mmm what can I do  x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Where's DizzyDi and Klocky when you need them?



I know neither have the stamina


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Lightweights obviously!



Too right I hope the mods are aware when im bored and mischevious things could turn nasty


----------



## Mark T

Morning all.

I seem to be doing a bit of sweeping up, was there a party on the island last night?


----------



## Steff

Good morning Mark, my head says yes they was lol,x

have a good day


----------



## Paul

*photo*

is there a link anywhere to the photo of the island I would like to set it as my desk top ?


----------



## Mark T

Paul said:


> is there a link anywhere to the photo of the island I would like to set it as my desk top ?


I'm guessing you might be like me and have configured to show latest posts first - have you looked at the very first post, on the last page?


----------



## Paul

*?*

I cannot find a link I have looed on line and found the photo in a few places but none are of good enough quaility to enlarge to dek top size thank anyway


----------



## Mark T

Paul said:


> I cannot find a link I have looed on line and found the photo in a few places but none are of good enough quaility to enlarge to dek top size thank anyway


I guess we will have to ask Andy HB to get higher resolution spy shots


----------



## Paul

*ta*



Andy HB said:


> I will look into this matter for you post-haste ......
> 
> Andy



thankyou  andy


----------



## Freddie99

I tell you what, having four days a week off is horrendously boring. I am going up the damn wall. Thankfully I'm working all weekend and my highlight next week is seeing the DSN. Oh how good is my life? Note sarcasm.


----------



## Klocky

Andy HB said:


> Lightweights obviously!



Oi you two, I saw that!  and lightweight - I wish!


----------



## Klocky

I dont come in here often, I'd forgotten how wonderfully silly it is


----------



## Steff

Lol :d:d:d:d


----------



## Klocky

Paul said:


> I have looed on line



Is that called cyber pooing Paul?


----------



## Klocky

Steff;260387 :d:d:d:d[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Eh? what does that mean?


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> Is that called cyber pooing Paul?



Karen pmsl!!! ohhhh god when your here you do make me laugh


----------



## Klocky

Steff said:


> Karen pmsl!!! ohhhh god when your here you do make me laugh



And I bet you tittering is an awesome sight


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> And I bet you tittering is an awesome sight



Well if you  want a repeat of last night on webcam you know you only gotta say


----------



## Klocky

Steff said:


> Well if you  want a repeat of last night on webcam you know you only gotta say



I say, I say, I say


----------



## Klocky

Steff said:


> Well if you  want a repeat of last night on webcam you know you only gotta say



Will you be able to fit it all in in 20 minutes?


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> Will you be able to fit it all in in 20 minutes?



I will fit in in within 20 seconds, with plenty room down the sides


----------



## Klocky

Steff said:


> I will fit in in within 20 seconds, with plenty room down the sides



You know how to sweet talk a girl lol


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> You know how to sweet talk a girl lol



Not the talking you were after last night x


----------



## Klocky

Steff said:


> Not the talking you were after last night x



Hope Alan isnt watching Stephanie, he'll probably smack your bottom


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> Hope Alan isnt watching Stephanie, he'll probably smack your bottom



Please dont call me that i dislike it muchly


----------



## Klocky

Soz Steff, didnt know, I shan't do it again xx


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> Soz Steff, didnt know, I shan't do it again xx



Good now on the floor and give me 20 press ups

a thanks hun you helped me get to my 25,000th posts xx


----------



## Klocky

Steff said:


> Good now on the floor and give me 20 press ups
> 
> a thanks hun you helped me get to my 25,000th posts xx



Will you be on the bottom?

25,000 POSTS YE GODS ARE YOU HERE ALL THE TIME


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> Will you be on the bottom?
> 
> 25,000 POSTS YE GODS ARE YOU HERE ALL THE TIME



I will be just how you like it 

Ha I used to be...


----------



## Klocky

Steff said:


> I will be just how you like it



Its not that, I'd just prefer someting soft to land on lol


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones good

my lie in did nto go as planned but they never do hehe..hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## ukjohn

Morning Steffie, Good morning everyone from a dull and breezy Bristol.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Morning Steffie, Good morning everyone from a dull and breezy Bristol.



Good morning John xxx


----------



## Steff

Sleep well everyone im off to play............ with my DS


----------



## Dizzydi

Morning steffie, did you have a good play on your ds....... I'm still in bed, I slept from 11 last night till 10 this morn, must have been the shock horror of having to watch football last night.... No !


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Morning steffie, did you have a good play on your ds....... I'm still in bed, I slept from 11 last night till 10 this morn, must have been the shock horror of having to watch football last night.... No !



lol Hay nice to see you slumming it in here ahaah

yeah i was in bed had good 8 hours, was soooooo boring last night on the box wernt it


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> lol Hay nice to see you slumming it in here ahaah
> 
> yeah i was in bed had good 8 hours, was soooooo boring last night on the box wernt it



Id rather have sat and watched paint dry, than footy, its kinda difficult to not watch what you want in someone's house lol. I'm gonna drag myself out of bed now , hubby is nagging me to get up xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Id rather have sat and watched paint dry, than footy, its kinda difficult to not watch what you want in someone's house lol. I'm gonna drag myself out of bed now , hubby is nagging me to get up xxx



lol let him nag x


----------



## Steff

Hope everyone had a nice evening 


good night


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hope everyone had a nice evening
> 
> 
> good night



You off Steff? Have a lovely evening and sleep well


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Yayy! I've just entered the 20th Century (not up to the 21st just yet!).
> 
> My home now has a wireless broadband network. I can keep up to date on the forum from the comfort of my own boudoir without the need of bulky cables winding around down the stairs!
> 
> Right! I'm off to browse the internet!
> 
> Night all.



Er, we're on the wireless interweb too!  Congratulations, still haven;t quite got my head around wireless/wifi etc., but managed to set my network up about a year ago


----------



## am64

congratulations andy ...we only managed it 2 years ago cos my stepson sorted it all out for us ...
decided to start a new ginger plantation on the island to satisfy my requirements for ginger beer ..tescos doing a diet brand that im seriously addicted to ..thinking i could make a killing ...


----------



## am64

haha we had them too.... my kids never beleived me that it came from a plant and boy it did explode!!!...looking at buying equipment again to make elderflower beer ...


----------



## am64

some music as it is a bank holiday and positively tropical here on the island !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1TPU2i6nnA&feature=related


----------



## am64

now listening to a bit of eric dolphy so wont link it as im sure none of you would appriciate it !


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Sounds like pure unadulterated jazz to me. Never heard of him before (sorry! ) but it sort of grows on me (listened to a bit on Youtube just now).
> 
> Andy



you want the album 'out to lunch' ....
now on the zappa ....


----------



## Steff

Popping in to say goodnight guys and gals, my weary body is just about guna manage t make my bed lol..

Sleep well my freinds xx


----------



## am64

night hunnybun xxx


----------



## am64

moving on now to general kane Buffaloes .... 1986 ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mty-Y_BpHGg


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone on this lovely bank holiday

Hope everyone has a nice day x


----------



## AlisonM

Steff said:


> Good morning everyone on this lovely bank holiday
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice day x



Well, I don't know about that, the sun has just disappeared behind some *very* black clouds and I have my consultant's appointment this afternoon. I hope it's not the one who wanted me to go back on Metformin last time we spoke.

Still, I'm hoping my HbA results will be much improved this time round, should know later today.


----------



## Steff

Good luck Alison


----------



## AlisonM

Right, I'm off to see the 'ologist. fingers are crossed, I'm not holding my breath for a great result. Hopeful but.


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Morning!
> 
> I'm worried about am. She's hasn't posted anything since listening to those buffaloes. I hope there wasn't a stampede!



been well busy all day .....did you like the buffaloes song ??
ally i hope all went well
steffie xxx thanks hunny for sorting the meter stuff xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> been well busy all day .....did you like the buffaloes song ??
> ally i hope all went well
> steffie xxx thanks hunny for sorting the meter stuff xx



no bother chick xxx


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> no bother chick xxx



did ya have the weekend off ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> did ya have the weekend off ?



every weekend is off for me lol, dnt do um x


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> every weekend is off for me lol, dnt do um x



i got the monday off aswell so felt like a mini hol ...caught up with jerrys brother and family and grandkids !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i got the monday off aswell so felt like a mini hol ...caught up with jerrys brother and family and grandkids !!!



aww did you , bet that was nice xxx


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> aww did you , bet that was nice xxx



it was ...the little kids were so lovely but have just realised it makes me a great aunty !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> it was ...the little kids were so lovely but have just realised it makes me a great aunty !!



err I will get your rocking chair ready now


----------



## Steff

Right im off to bed BS is 16 so nto great 


slewell all


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Right im off to bed BS is 16 so nto great
> 
> 
> slewell all



me too ...16 doesnt sound to fun steff hope you ok in morning x


----------



## Mark T

Morning all 

I hope everyone is having a better morning today.


----------



## Steff

cheers 

they are


----------



## ukjohn

Good Morning Mark, Andy, Steff and all members and Guests from a very nice sunny Bristol.

Enjoy your day
John


----------



## AlisonM

Phew, I'm out of breath running all over the forum chasing down these dot.injuns. One got past me there and managed to post a message about buying cheap smokes. Naughty, naughty! I need a nice big cuppa and a sit down. Can I have a big slice of Black Forest Gatyoox too please?


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Phew, I'm out of breath running all over the forum chasing down these dot.injuns. One got past me there and managed to post a message about buying cheap smokes. Naughty, naughty! I need a nice big cuppa and a sit down. Can I have a big slice of Black Forest Gatyoox too please?


You must be doing very well Alison, I haven't spotted a thing 

Oh, here is a big slice of black forest gateaux with extra cherries and a dollop of clotted cr?me


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> You must be doing very well Alison, I haven't spotted a thing
> 
> Oh, here is a big slice of black forest gateaux with extra cherries and a dollop of clotted cr?me



Yumm, I Lu-u-ur-ve cherries, and clotted cream of course. 

Just call me speedy.  It only happens once in a while that I'm fast enough off the mark. My braincell must be firing well today.


----------



## Mark T

Afternoon all.  I've only got just over a couple more hours to do at work then I'm off for a couple of weeks vacation - Yay!


----------



## Steff

Have a good time Mark


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Have a good time Mark


Thanks Steff, although you haven't got rid of me yet - only going a away for a few days not the whole fortnight.

Now I have to try remember where all the more likely to be diabetic/toddler friendly eating places around Poole, Bournemouth and the New Forest are likely to be.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Thanks Steff, although you haven't got rid of me yet - only going a away for a few days not the whole fortnight.
> 
> Now I have to try remember where all the more likely to be diabetic/toddler friendly eating places around Poole, Bournemouth and the New Forest are likely to be.



aww pop to hamworthy while your there will ya


----------



## twinnie

hi guys large coffee please at work its 3 15 in the morning ggrrrrr
hows everyone sleeping i am guessing lol


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
what a horrible 2 days weather wise,kids go back to school today anyways so yippee lol 

hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Mark T

morning Steff, yes it's wonderful weather for the first day of my holiday 

To add to it, it seems that half the internet isn't working correctly today - I can't get google, or half a dozen other web sites - anyone else having this issue.

Edit: Of course as soon as I post this, everything starts working again!!!


----------



## Klocky

am64 said:


> congratulations andy ...we only managed it 2 years ago cos my stepson sorted it all out for us ...
> decided to start a new ginger plantation on the island to satisfy my requirements for ginger beer ..tescos doing a diet brand that im seriously addicted to ..thinking i could make a killing ...



I've got visions now of lots of ginger folk planted in a field


----------



## Klocky

Andy HB said:


> Mmmm nice ..... now where's that bottle of bourbon?



Ooooh one bourbon, one scotch and one beer hic, scuse me


----------



## am64

Klocky said:


> I've got visions now of lots of ginger folk planted in a field



opps had 2 bottles of crabbies alcholic ginger beer tonight ...sugars shot to 11.4  ...


----------



## Klocky

huh typical, I seem to have arrived early for the party - never mind I'll just skulk in this corner nursing my voddy


----------



## Mark T

Klocky said:


> huh typical, I seem to have arrived early for the party - never mind I'll just skulk in this corner nursing my voddy


Is there anything strong around for me?  I'm a bit worn out.


----------



## Steff

Klocky your the wallflower again i see, now if you bought the round in im sure we will all come out to play


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Is there anything strong around for me?  I'm a bit worn out.



How about a krepkaya vodka? It means 'strong' in Russian  We used to reckon it's what they used to fuel the Soyuz rockets!


----------



## Steff

Well just a Quick visit off to watch abit of army doco on bbc3 then geordie shores at 10 woo x


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Luckily for everyone here I have lost my voice,totally kills to cough im drugged up with rubitisson and honey and gliceirine,kinda not sure what will happen when i get to work i shall have to do alot of pointing and stuff .


----------



## Mark T

morning Steff, hopefully you find you voice again.  You haven't accidentally hoovered it up whilst cleaning?


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> morning Steff, hopefully you find you voice again.  You haven't accidentally hoovered it up whilst cleaning?



lol more then likely, have a good day Mark im off now x


----------



## Steff

Aftrnoon all hope your good.

Grr so annoyed at my local supermarket special deal this week 6 boxes of cornettoes for a quid how could i resist there my sons fave, ive had a lick off his so far woooooooo lol... x


----------



## Klocky

Mark T said:


> morning Steff, hopefully you find you voice again.  You haven't accidentally hoovered it up whilst cleaning?



Cleaning!!!! Steff!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> Cleaning!!!! Steff!!!!!



tut tut ill have you know im good at hoovering, theres something about how i hold the nozzle while i blow


----------



## AlisonM

Going to take my aching carcase back home to bed for some much needed sleep. If I could have someone to mop my fevered brow and peel my grapes please, that would be very nice.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Going to take my aching carcase back home to bed for some much needed sleep. If I could have someone to mop my fevered brow and peel my grapes please, that would be very nice.



Me too just recovering from a cold myself, so any handsome men around to help out us damsils would be appreicated


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Me too just recovering from a cold myself, so any handsome men around to help out us damsils would be appreicated





YOU CALLED ?


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> YOU CALLED ?



Yes but you were engaged again john


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please  the shifts i am working this week i will need coffee in a i.v drip come saturday


----------



## Steff

Anyone want to volunteer to cyber knock me out, this loose tooth is causing me no end of gip


----------



## runner

Hello peeps, hope you're all good.  Shall I tie a piece of string to the door handle Steff?


----------



## Northerner

Hi runner, nice to hear from you  Steff might prefer a qualified dentist, although your method has merit


----------



## Steff

morning all

no alan i would prefer runners methord hehe x


----------



## Steff

Right im off now catch everyone laters x


----------



## runner

Morning all - sun is shining here - hope it's shining where you are too.


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> Yes it is! ..... No it isn't. ...... Yes it is! ......... No it isn't.
> 
> A bit showery today.
> 
> Andy



am i the only one posting tonight ??? 
listening to the beatles tomorrow never knows


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a3NcwfOBzQ&feature=related


----------



## Steff

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooof


----------



## am64

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! no work tomorrow and i exceeded my target by nearly ?200.....GINGERBEER AND VODKA ALL ROUND ME THINKS ...where has the el president hidden the key to the gingerbeer cupboard???


----------



## Steff

hey huni mwah you superstar, if i was giving out medals for dedication u wud get the gold xxxxxx


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> hey huni mwah you superstar, if i was giving out medals for dedication u wud get the gold xxxxxx



thanks hunny bun im soooo knacked ! but hubbys boiling up the articokes them we got some wraps and steak strips in hot sauce with watercress and spinach salad and light greek yoghurt avocardo guacamole .... i am truely spoilt !!


----------



## Steff

tryed carribbean stew but was not keen so i the bin for me x


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please feeling very tired after today i am such a lightweight lol


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> tryed carribbean stew but was not keen so i the bin for me x



soz to hear that how did the lads get on ??


----------



## am64

night night folks off to MIL and FIL tomorrow for sunday lunch catch ya when i can x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> night night folks off to MIL and FIL tomorrow for sunday lunch catch ya when i can x



have a good time hun xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

Hope everyone has a good day x

ttfn


----------



## Steff

Woo ive come over all a quiver ive won a pringles competition,luckily it was not a years supply of pringles that would of been just awful, instead ive won a box set of DVD's,no idea what box set though lol x shall wait with intrepidation


----------



## twinnie

Steff said:


> Woo ive come over all a quiver ive won a pringles competition,luckily it was not a years supply of pringles that would of been just awful, instead ive won a box set of DVD's,no idea what box set though lol x shall wait with intrepidation



well done steff lets us know what dvds you get


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well done steff lets us know what dvds you get



will do if its blood and gore ill be sending back lol x


----------



## Steff

Nights all away to my bed, rotten mood and BS of 19.3 grr

 x


----------



## tracey w

Steff said:


> Nights all away to my bed, rotten mood and BS of 19.3 grr
> 
> x



Probs missed you  but soooooo know how you feel, bless you, sleep well xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nights all away to my bed, rotten mood and BS of 19.3 grr
> 
> x



Hope you slept well and feeling better this morning Steff.


----------



## Steff

hey trace x sorry hun that i missed u x

good morning alan thanks took abit to get to sleep but got there in end


----------



## tracey w

Hope you feeling better this morning Steff? the sun is out, makes a change


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Hope you feeling better this morning Steff? the sun is out, makes a change



Thanks hun i had a better day levels been between 7 and 10 not perfect but better x sun has been good here too, how are you?


----------



## Steff

Mark hope your enjoying your hols


----------



## gail1

nice quite coner please under the bar will do


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> nice quite coner please under the bar will do



Well it's certainly very quiet in the forum tonight Gail, did I miss the announcement of the cure?


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Well it's certainly very quiet in the forum tonight Gail, did I miss the announcement of the cure?



quiet quiet ???? whats happening ..tell andy to hold a half price sale  whilst im here i@ll have a ginger beer and rum please ....anyone around ???...or is it self service again tonight ...hehee guess whose has finally got the whole weekend off work !!


----------



## Jennywren

Ohhhh never been here before thought id come and dip my toes in the water and have a nice cocktail , not having a good time at work at mo so need a break lol


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, I'm back to work and back to my bad habits 

I've been really good the last couple of weeks and only eating at meal times and snack times.  But the second I get to my desk I start getting cravings to snack (OK, I'm snacking on vegetables, but still).


----------



## lucy123

At least you are nibbling healthy things Mark. Are you eating enough brekkie, lunch? Maybe you are exercising more than when off. It might be worth upping the cals a bit if it continues..are you  bored??

I wouldn't worry too much - just enjoy the massive amount you have lost already.


----------



## Mark T

lucy123 said:


> At least you are nibbling healthy things Mark. Are you eating enough brekkie, lunch? Maybe you are exercising more than when off. It might be worth upping the cals a bit if it continues..are you  bored??
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much - just enjoy the massive amount you have lost already.


I'm not so worried about my weight (maybe it might slow my drop a little) but I'm more concerned about my BG levels.  Being very active and good during the 2 weeks I was off mean I was dipping into the low 5's, even a 4.7 on one occasion.  Going back to a desk job means that I'm already in the high 5's.

But yes, I think boredom is mostly the cause unfortunately - but this isn't the climate to do something about that.


----------



## lucy123

It just shows how important the exercise and being active part is doesn't it Mark? 5's are still good though!


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Oh dear, I'm back to work and back to my bad habits
> 
> I've been really good the last couple of weeks and only eating at meal times and snack times.  But the second I get to my desk I start getting cravings to snack (OK, I'm snacking on vegetables, but still).



My 2 weeks start as yours finish hope I behave myself now and after the 2 weeks lol, very jealous of the bar of galaxy in the fridge at the minute but i'll resist.


----------



## gail1

I have just had the biggest baked potato you have ever seen in your life. I now need a nice comfity hammock to have a good rest in
gail


----------



## Freddie99

My God! I'm in the black for the first time in about ten months! Sweet! Now some of that will be gone thanks to me splashing out on a very nice new fob watch for work but I can't get over the fact I'm no longer in my over draft! It was very nice to see that I've made an extra two hundred quid ontop of the usual, measly thousand pounds a month that I normally earn!


----------



## Mark T

TomH said:


> My God! I'm in the black for the first time in about ten months! Sweet! Now some of that will be gone thanks to me splashing out on a very nice new fob watch for work but I can't get over the fact I'm no longer in my over draft! It was very nice to see that I've made an extra two hundred quid ontop of the usual, measly thousand pounds a month that I normally earn!


Yay Tom! Congrats


----------



## Freddie99

Mark T said:


> Yay Tom! Congrats



I'll soon be back in it after my rent and council tax have been paid. Throw in other things and well, you know how it goes. By the time I leave this job I'll be sorted for having paid off my over draft.


----------



## gail1

hold me tight hear me believe in me


----------



## am64

gail1 said:


> hold me tight hear me believe in me



hearing you gail ...all ok ...?


----------



## gail1

am64 said:


> hearing you gail ...all ok ...?



Not really struggling a bit things going a bit Pete tong
thanks for asking
gail


----------



## am64

gail1 said:


> Not really struggling a bit things going a bit Pete tong
> thanks for asking
> gail



i saw on you other threads the other day but hang on in there hun ...tell all those nastys to GO AWAY or your mate amanda will be paying them a visit !!!


----------



## gail1

thank you so much


----------



## am64

gail1 said:


> thank you so much



your welcome hunny ...ive arranged a beautiful hammock with the finest silk cushions and softest velvet throws and the intravenous vodka drip is available ...


----------



## gail1

am64 said:


> your welcome hunny ...ive arranged a beautiful hammock with the finest silk cushions and softest velvet throws and the intravenous vodka drip is available ...


That sounds so good especially the intravenous vodka drip


----------



## am64

heheeee and on the island you can have as much as you 'vitually' need !!  take care sweetie i gotta go to bed ..off to work in morning ..catch you when i can ..x


----------



## AlisonM

What's all this about a heatwave? It's flippin' perishin' here and I need a nice big hot choch with all the trimmings to warm me up.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> What's all this about a heatwave? It's flippin' perishin' here and I need a nice big hot choch with all the trimmings to warm me up.



Coming right up! When I was up in Glasgow it was sunny, but very chilly (for me) early on in the morning, but the day did get a lot warmer (I think, I was in the pub for most of it!). I suppose Glasgow is quite a long way south from you though!

Well, it's still very hot here but no sign of the sun behind all those clouds. Some of them are looking a bit dark too - must remember to unplug the telly if the storms come so it doesn't blow up again!


----------



## Mark T

Looking at the Met Office weather site, it looks like the warm weather has stopped at the border - most of Scotland is in the teens.  We are being hammered by 30 in the South East.  Would love to export some of that up to Alison 

You might be OK Northerner, looking at the rainfall radar those heavy storms seem to be destined for the Midlands or the home counties.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Looking at the Met Office weather site, it looks like the warm weather has stopped at the border - most of Scotland is in the teens.  We are being hammered by 30 in the South East.  Would love to export some of that up to Alison
> 
> You might be OK Northerner, looking at the rainfall radar those heavy storms seem to be destined for the Midlands or the home counties.



Thanks Mark - just wondering if it's worth putting my washing out!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Thanks Mark - just wondering if it's worth putting my washing out!


Oh, you are going to get wet I think, just you may avoid the worst of it.

Click "rainfall" on here: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/pws/invent/weathermap/


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Oh, you are going to get wet I think, just you may avoid the worst of it.
> 
> Click "rainfall" on here: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/pws/invent/weathermap/



Useful site Mark, thank you  Think I'll do the washing another day, it's not urgent!


----------



## KateXXXXXX

Kent has been steam baked and is now being dried in the sun for storage...


----------



## Northerner

KateXXXXXX said:


> Kent has been steam baked and is now being dried in the sun for storage...



Hottest place in the country apparently at 33c!  

I'm now wishing I'd done my washing - no rain at all today!


----------



## Freddie99

Just watched that Sirens thing on Channel four. Loved it. I seemed to identify so easily with that! A few pints with a mate this afternoon and some more drinking arranged later on with another mate. Now watching a little Rambo before I retire to my pit to watch Silent Witness. I don't think I've laughed so hard in a long time.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Just watched that Sirens thing on Channel four. Loved it. I seemed to identify so easily with that! A few pints with a mate this afternoon and some more drinking arranged later on with another mate. Now watching a little Rambo before I retire to my pit to watch Silent Witness. I don't think I've laughed so hard in a long time.



At Sirens or Rambo?


----------



## Steff

Sleep well all 

Nights


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Sleep well all
> 
> Nights



Goodnight Steff, I hope you sleep well


----------



## Steff

My brothers been on the phone asking me what flowers i wanted to put on a posie for my nan , i went with pink spray chrisanthumums hope it was a good choice


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> My brothers been on the phone asking me what flowers i wanted to put on a posie for my nan , i went with pink spray chrisanthumums hope it was a good choice



Sounds beautiful Steff


----------



## Steff

Thanks Alan,all plans are in place now, my sister has booked her plane tickets ouch ?250


----------



## am64

the choice of flowers sound lovely steff x


----------



## am64

well goodnight one and all ....xxx


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> well goodnight one and all ....xxx



Good night m'dear, sleep well!


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!


----------



## Steff

Morning early riser Alan


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff and Northie


----------



## Steff

Morning Mark


----------



## Freddie99

Cars washed, dogs soaked to cool down, grass cut in both garden and back massively sun burned. Looks like I'll be wandering around in shorts in the back garden tomorrow. Now to even the tan out over the front! I suppose walking the dogs on the downs will be a good idea tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Cars washed, dogs soaked to cool down, grass cut in both garden and back massively sun burned. Looks like I'll be wandering around in shorts in the back garden tomorrow. Now to even the tan out over the front! I suppose walking the dogs on the downs will be a good idea tomorrow.



Sounds energetic Tom! Do you want someone to help you off with your back?


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Sounds energetic Tom! Do you want someone to help you off with your back?



All applicants send photos to me. Blonde females preferred.


----------



## gail1

TomH said:


> All applicants send photos to me. Blonde females preferred.


There you go Alan I have a blond wig you cam borrow and a pair of high heels


----------



## am64

hey folks ...what a lovely day ...


----------



## Tezzz

What a lovely day.

I've helped some friends polish off a very large bottle of Bordeaux red wine after a nice low carb meal.

Luckily I won't have to drive home tonight!!


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> What a lovely day.
> 
> I've helped some friends polish off a very large bottle of Bordeaux red wine after a nice low carb meal.
> 
> Luckily I won't have to drive home tonight!!



Sounds like you had a great day Tez! Hope your head isn't suffering today!  Looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks time - hope you're not down for frightening the public that day


----------



## Tezzz

I didn't suffer too much Alan. 

Tonight we'll attack a bottle of Merlot...


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, seems like weeks since I have been in here.
Well last day of r&r today back to *W* tomorrow.Hope everyone has a good day its lovely an sunny atm.


----------



## Mark T

Welcome back Steff   Oh no, you don't want to be doing the dreaded *W*!


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Welcome back Steff   Oh no, you don't want to be doing the dreaded *W*!



lol thanks,well gotta get back to routine sometime soon .


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Well back to the grind stone today,least the sun is shining x 
have a good day all


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff, hopefully the first day back isn't too laborious


----------



## AlisonM

We're back to normal here, pouring rain.


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, the wifi in my works canteen has died yet again - so I'm facebook-less at work yet again.  Not that I do look at facebook when at work of course - that would be naughty


----------



## Klocky

TomH said:


> All applicants send photos to me. Blonde females preferred.



Brunettist!


----------



## am64

day off tomorrow .....


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> day off tomorrow .....



any plans?


----------



## Steff

Nights all


----------



## Northerner

Night Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Night Steff!



Hope you get a godd nights sleep Al x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hope you get a godd nights sleep Al x



I'm sure I will once I get my levels up!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x  hope the levels behaved overnight alan


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all x  hope the levels behaved overnight alan



Good morning Steff - yes thanks, I was 5.9 this morning


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff - yes thanks, I was 5.9 this morning



Good man beat me by point one lol


----------



## Steff

Right thats me off now 

Morning btw Andy.

take care all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Right thats me off now
> 
> Morning btw Andy.
> 
> take care all



Have a good day Steff


----------



## Mark T

Morning Andy, Alan   Hope you have a good day Steff


----------



## AlisonM

Turn about is fair play eh? I hear it may be raining down there today and we've got brilliant sunshine... At least for the next few minutes. I'm sure it won't last, but I'm going to make the most of it so I'll have a Pimms please barkeep, lots of fruit salad and a wee umbrella if you would be so kind.


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Coming up (darn it, I just had to drink it before serving)!
> 
> Don't worry, I've left the cucumber slices in the bottom of the glass.
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. I enjoyed a glass of Pimms while watching Warwickshire stuff Sussex at Arundel the other week, in amongst all the pints of Seafarer ale, that is.



Hmmph! As we Scots are wont to say when underwhelmed. 

The standard of service round here is really going down hill, I think I shall complain to the management.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all, bloomin weather has had a right cob on one minute rain next minute sun,had my lunch outside then had to dash back in haha.


----------



## Steff

Right well im pooped,so gonna delve into a book for half hour then off to peepies.

Good night all xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, dull and damp this morning x hope alls good with everyone


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff.  We have got sunshine here right now - but I don't think it will be for long.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff.  We have got sunshine here right now - but I don't think it will be for long.



lol knew it must of been quite bad as it was hammering of the window at about 6.


----------



## Steff

Right i off now catch all later

Just had a frantic 5 minutes of looking for my bank card phew thank god i found it


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Off into town football shopping,son has changed his mind about 15 times on which one he wants, im sure he is female haha

hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> 
> Off into town football shopping,son has changed his mind about 15 times on which one he wants, im sure he is female haha
> 
> hope everyones well



Have fun! Do you mean you are buying a football, or a football strip? I'd go for a Brazilian...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Have fun! Do you mean you are buying a football, or a football strip? I'd go for a Brazilian...



buying a football lol


----------



## Steff

God that was tiring would not think buying a fottball would be so hard, but son could not choose, and when he did he wanted the one right at the bottom of the basket so the guy had to get about 25 balls out onto the shop floor all very embarrising lol x


----------



## rossi_mac

hello there....

vino rouge doing werry vell...

tired two

hope you all groovie


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> hello there....
> 
> vino rouge doing werry vell...
> 
> tired two
> 
> hope you all groovie



Hi Ross, how's the shed building going?


----------



## Steff

Penn and Teller is always good,the mind boggles as to how some do there tricks,amazing


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Penn and Teller is always good,the mind boggles as to how some do there tricks,amazing



Just caught the end of it - very impressive!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Just caught the end of it - very impressive!



Yeah only 1 guy fooled them this week, and i thought his trick was the worse as well lol, well now for have i got news for you x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
lovely lie in this morning could not believe it was 10 when i woke could of been something to do with going to bed at 1.30 i reckon lol x
Son is dying to go to the footy field with dad so reckon today ill be have p&q


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all x
> lovely lie in this morning could not believe it was 10 when i woke could of been something to do with going to bed at 1.30 i reckon lol x
> Son is dying to go to the footy field with dad so reckon today ill be have p&q



I was up at 6 am and have been out for a 5 mile run!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I was up at 6 am and have been out for a 5 mile run!



Well done clever clogs your so dedicated to your cause lol x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones good, yesterdays trip to the park ended in tears, o/h managed to kick the ball so it ended up stuck up a tree so after 2 hours of trying to get it out they came home, nevermind he is getting him a new one today.I laughed really cause its ended up costing him lol

Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff 

You could always point out that you are supposed to control the ball with the side of your foot and not punt it with your toes (my brother in law was semi-pro at one stage).  That might help avoid sending it into the tree


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff
> 
> You could always point out that you are supposed to control the ball with the side of your foot and not punt it with your toes (my brother in law was semi-pro at one stage).  That might help avoid sending it into the tree



LOL well he is suffering today cause they came home for lads other 2 footy balls to try and get the said ball out but did not work, so o/h has a very angry looking foot at the minute all red and puffed up, i said well thats what happens when you break sons heart ha x


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> I have two alternative routes to get to my new local Tesco. I have been wondering for a long time which was the quicker (I never wear a watch these days).
> 
> I have struggled to decide simply by thinking about it and so today timed myself there by one route and back by the other.
> 
> The reason why I couldn't decide which was the quicker is because they take pretty much the same time.
> 
> Such is the excitement of my life!
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. Nice sunny day for it though.



eeek they've opened another one ???!! or were you at my local one ????
yes the weather was lovely today ...not that i saw alot of it from the shop !!


----------



## am64

not been about so much cos the local offy has chilled gingerbeer ...


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Goodness me had the bath from hell but shall not go into details hehe


----------



## am64

steff ....!! we on line at same time !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steff ....!! we on line at same time !!



who said that..........................


----------



## am64

hahhhaaa hun ...fancy a ginger beer ...me picked the lock to el presidenties fridge !!


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> There's another one! Right on the Grand Union Canal in West Drayton. It's really handy for me to walk to and from along the tow path, keeping an eye out for the local kingfishers.
> 
> I only have to suffer cars for the little bit between me and the canal.
> 
> Andy



nice walk !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahhhaaa hun ...fancy a ginger beer ...me picked the lock to el presidenties fridge !!



pmsl as you asked nicely go on then xx


----------



## am64

hehheeee ....me had great weekend away from the woods ...we went south to the hills and saw daylight and sunsets and shooting stars !!! off to cornwall on Sat ..back on Sunday ...we are getting very brave with venturing out and about >>> hows you ?


----------



## Steff

right flying visit as theres a pile of ironing has my name on it 



avoir x x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hehheeee ....me had great weekend away from the woods ...we went south to the hills and saw daylight and sunsets and shooting stars !!! off to cornwall on Sat ..back on Sunday ...we are getting very brave with venturing out and about >>> hows you ?



aww sounds amazing hun so jel haha

im fine thx hun, strong as an ox x


----------



## am64

too right !!  we going to cornwall to a 'wedding' in a 'cave' !!  colleague of O/H ...who's a pagen so its a 'Handfastening'  ....and we're all camping


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> too right !!  we going to cornwall to a 'wedding' in a 'cave' !!  colleague of O/H ...who's a pagen so its a 'Handfastening'  ....and we're all camping



Sounds fascinating!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Sounds fascinating!



should be a bit different !! sons playing his guitar for them and apparently there will be fire eaters !! rumour has it the druids maybe about aswell  heheee


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> right flying visit as theres a pile of ironing has my name on it
> 
> 
> 
> avoir x x



awww catch ya when we can x


----------



## am64

well thats me folks off to bed ...have fun x


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to bed too... 

On my own before tongues start wagging...

Someone's gotta be up at Sparrows fart tomorrow...


----------



## am64

night Tez


----------



## Tezzz

Night Amanda.

Hopefully the hot milk I just dinged will send me to sleep. Yawn!


----------



## Steff

Night am and Tez


----------



## Freddie99

I'm busy sitting up all night in preparation for a set of night shifts having slept through most of today. Bizarre thing is I swear I just saw a damn mouse scuttle into the cupboard under our stairs. Thank Christ I'm only in this place another two weeks. That and I need to write a letter of resignation. Never done that before.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All...

Off to *W*...


----------



## Steff

morning tez,have a good day


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff nHope you have a good day at W Tez


----------



## Steff

Good morning Mark

Yes I will indeed, you have a good day x


----------



## Freddie99

Trying to redo my student finance again. Joy of joys, my original application hasn't been cancelled yet. Looks like I'll be cracking on with the NHS bursary forms instead. Those are just as bad.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Trying to redo my student finance again. Joy of joys, my original application hasn't been cancelled yet. Looks like I'll be cracking on with the NHS bursary forms instead. Those are just as bad.



Have fun with the bureaucracy Tom!


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Have fun with the bureaucracy Tom!



AH that thing. I had to get my old application cancelled as I now want to do an income assessed application to get hold of a bit of grant money given that I can't ask Mum to help out. My little sister has netted herself a nice chunk of grant money. My old application wasn't income assessed and has had to be be cancelled. I got them to do that last week, or so I thought. It hasn't been done yet. The buggers.


----------



## Steff

Im absolutly beaming inside and out, sons report is utterley brillaint wooooo i shed a tear when i read it im bursting with pride.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Im absolutly beaming inside and out, sons report is utterley brillaint wooooo i shed a tear when i read it im bursting with pride.



Brilliant news Steff, he's done you proud, and you should be very proud of yourself fr bringing him up so well!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Brilliant news Steff, he's done you proud, and you should be very proud of yourself fr bringing him up so well!



Thanks Alan I am, when I found out at 18 i was expecting I dreaded having someone needing me for so much, but reckon if it was not for the way I was brought up so brillaintly by my dad i would not have managed half as well.x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thanks Alan I am, when I found out at 18 i was expecting I dreaded having someone needing me for so much, but reckon if it was not for the way I was brought up so brillaintly by my dad i would not have managed half as well.x



Well, I'm sure your dad is very proud of both of you, as am I for all you do for others as well


----------



## am64

ho ho anyone about ?????


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> ho ho anyone about ?????



Hiya! All set for camping in Cornwall?


----------



## Steff

Alan your a sweet guy, i keep saying wheres your damsel hiding hahaha


----------



## am64

nooooo thats friday nights task !!! hehee should be a good laugh though a long drive...


----------



## am64

off to bed lots of selling to do tomorrow ....had BBC filming in next door shop today for John Kirshaw comedy programme ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> off to bed lots of selling to do tomorrow ....had BBC filming in next door shop today for John Kirshaw comedy programme ...



Did you not try and get your face in hehe

Sleep well hun xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all eww feel rough this morning hope it passed throughout the day x

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff, hope you start to feel better later.  I've got one of these stinking head colds 

I've been doing a little bit of experimentation this morning, decided to have peanut butter on burgen bread and test it (usually I'm yoghurt and nuts in the morning).  The delta between before and 1 hour after was 1.7 mmol/L.  That was exactly the same as I measured when I previously did this 3 months ago.  The absolute levels are lower because over time my fasting has come down.

It's nice to see that I get exactly the same result when I eat the same things.  Although a tad annoying because I was wondering/hoping if my response would improve with less weight/lower fasting levels, etc.


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely day here. Brilliant sunshine and mich fresher after another thunderstorm last night. I'm just hoping I wont be traumtised by the sight of Dabid Hasselhoff again, once in a lifetime is quite enough. I think I need a stiff gin to chase away that image. G&T please garkon, quick as you can.


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Yay! It's me to serve again. Unfortunately G&T is one of my all time favourites ........... here's a cherry on a stick in a glass!
> 
> Andy



You sir, are no gentleman!


----------



## Steff

WIsh I had not gone in  today felt vile,but plastered a smile on my chops and got on with, tomorrow is my day off but no time for relaxing gotta book train tickets and pick a new ironing board up


----------



## Tezzz

Right, I'm off to the Vets - Spelt D O C T O R S to find out the blood test result...

I'll post the numbers in my Guess the HbA1c test thread.

Fingers crossed....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Right, I'm off to the Vets - Spelt D O C T O R S to find out the blood test result...
> 
> I'll post the numbers in my Guess the HbA1c test thread.
> 
> Fingers crossed....



Good luck xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

evil ipscH and ishF feel oatedbL


----------



## am64

ooowww poor rossi ...you going to have to avoid that van ....was down in you neck of woods last sat/sun ...lovely


----------



## am64

ummm no one around ??? off to put out the recycling then ... take care one and all ...


----------



## Steff

nighty night am x


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> ummm no one around ??? off to put out the recycling then ... take care one and all ...



Our binmen have been on strike for the last 8 weeks, lucky you!


----------



## Steff

Right im off to bed now 
night all xx


----------



## Mark T

Morning everyone


----------



## Steff

Good morning mark x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Mark and Steff (and anyone else reading!). Nice and sunny here at the moment, but they are threatening rain over the weekend. It's supposed to be the middle of summer! Hope it is saving up all the lovely hot sunshine for Brighton a week on Saturday!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, from a bright and sunny Bristol.

Talking about bright and sunny, hows our Steff this morning..

John.


----------



## Steff

Good morning Alan lovely here think skirt is in order today woo hoo

Morning John you smooth talker haha, lovely today thank you all signs of iffy tummy have gone x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Come on Alison!
> 
> I'm staring longingly at this line of G&Ts on the bar that I so carefully poured for you the other day.
> 
> Andy



While the cats away


----------



## AlisonM

Andy HB said:


> Come on Alison!
> 
> I'm staring longingly at this line of G&Ts on the bar that I so carefully poured for you the other day.
> 
> Andy



I snuc-hic-k in while you were hic, changing the barrels of coke and ale (are you aware you linked them to the wrong taps?) and drun-hic-k the lot.


----------



## Steff

Well its lovely, hair up in a bun and skirt on been a while, x nice weather for carrying an ironing board home lol.


----------



## Steff

V.quiet in here tonight,guess I will help my self to some razzlers and a bottle of bourbon 

Not really I have put the ?5 behind the bar guv


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff said:


> V.quiet in here tonight,guess I will help my self to some razzlers and a bottle of bourbon
> 
> Not really I have put the ?5 behind the bar guv



crackling I'm with you Steff, I'll bring some monster munch and taboo!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> crackling I'm with you Steff, I'll bring some monster munch and taboo!!



Spooky Rossi just had a bag of pickled onion MM an hour ago lol x
Taboo will go down nicely though.


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff said:


> Spooky Rossi just had a bag of pickled onion MM an hour ago lol x
> Taboo will go down nicely though.



haven't had either for ages Steff, glad you enjoying the boo-ta, off now catch you soon missie 

R


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> haven't had either for ages Steff, glad you enjoying the boo-ta, off now catch you soon missie
> 
> R



Catch you soon Rossi hun xx night


----------



## Steff

*Right im off to bed now, nights all sleep well xx*


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope alls good
Sons sports day today so hope the sun stays


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you all have the same nice sunshine as we have in Bristol this morning.

John


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x

well had a lovely day the weather was amazing for sports day and sons blue team won ,back off i go now ,catch everyone later


----------



## gail1

so tired.....


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> so tired.....



Early night my dear xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi,

I was going to see Harry Potter tonight. Cinema full...

So I watched some Little House on the Prarie DVD instead...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was going to see Harry Potter tonight. Cinema full...
> 
> So I watched some Little House on the Prarie DVD instead...



My mate is just back from watching it said it was amazing

LHOTP is a good second choice though Tez


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Early night my dear xx



i wish im a wee bit heading for a mixed spell


----------



## Steff

Good morning boys and girls, hope all is well , dull and damp start to the day, alas tesco waits for no man lol x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone from a very wet Bristol.

I hope you all enjoy your day in whatever you are doing, and remember this.

Never put off 'till tomorrow what you can do today
Because, If you do it today and you like it
You can always to it again tomorrow 

John.


----------



## Steff

Good morning John,very true indeed x

have a good day


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff and John 

Let's hope that rain stays in the west country because I need to finish off the gardening that got rained out yesterday.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff and John
> 
> Let's hope that rain stays in the west country because I need to finish off the gardening that got rained out yesterday.



Good luck I need to get to homebase as well for some lighting and i dnt weanna get wind swept on a bike


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well, think iv'e seen more rain in the last 3 days then in my life lol x

have a good day all


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Good morning all hope everyones well, think iv'e seen more rain in the last 3 days then in my life lol x
> 
> have a good day all


Morning Steff 

I suppose I shouldn't really complain that I haven't needed to water any plants for a few days.


----------



## gail1

morning all
take care
gail


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Mark, Gail and everyone else that pops in, hope you all have a nice day.

John


----------



## gail1

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, Mark, Gail and everyone else that pops in, hope you all have a nice day.
> 
> John



And you to hun
gail


----------



## AlisonM

I'VE WON THE EUROMILLIONS!

What on earth will I spend it all on? There's so much you can do with that kind of cash eh?  I mean, ?2.90, what will I do?


----------



## Steff

LOL happy spending Alison maybe get yourself 2 single line lotto tickets seen as your lucks in x


----------



## am64

hi folks ...well we had an amazing trip to cornwall this weekend for the handfastening (pagen wedding) it was truely beautiful in the caverns on the edge of Bodmin moor .....wow the main cavern where the ceremony took place by the wise women from lands end, was huge just like a cathedral and lit by probably 1000 candles !!  the term 'tying the knot' originates from this ceremony as the betrothed hands are tied during the event  
we had fire eaters and dancing by the wise women and the lands end 'obby 'oss which was a real horse skull !!! it was very different but so personal to the happy couple it was truely wonderful x
my son played music for them and stepson joined in with the percussion drumming x
the drive was 5hrs each way  the weather threw everything at us and we camped on bodmin moor very windy ..But the campsite had a pub  and did full brekfasts ..yummy ...i left my D back home but was careful only had a 'taste' of all the naughty stuff ...


----------



## Steff

sounds positivly excellent am xxx


----------



## am64

it was quite a daring road trip for us to take  we usually fit a week or two week holiday in between the journeys but it was well worth it !!
so mines a virtual black sambucca   never had it before but the pub stayed open to 12.30 so the wedding guests could continue the party a bit x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> it was quite a daring road trip for us to take  we usually fit a week or two week holiday in between the journeys but it was well worth it !!
> so mines a virtual black sambucca  never had it before but the pub stayed open to 12.30 so the wedding guests could continue the party a bit x



Coming up you road tripper you hehe xx

Ill have a black russian


----------



## rossi_mac

hiya folks hope everyone is hunky dorie, or near as damn it, off to shropshire for a few days, all is good just never seem to have the time these days to pop in and find I have nowt to say except hi! so here goes,

Hi.

Catch you all soon 

might log in later this week if anyones aboot!

take care and enjoy the ride

Rossi


----------



## Northerner

Have a great time up in Shropshire Ross!  If you spot any diabetics whilst you are up there, point them in our direction!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> hiya folks hope everyone is hunky dorie, or near as damn it, off to shropshire for a few days, all is good just never seem to have the time these days to pop in and find I have nowt to say except hi! so here goes,
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Catch you all soon
> 
> might log in later this week if anyones aboot!
> 
> take care and enjoy the ride
> 
> Rossi



Catch u soon rossi, hav a nice time x


----------



## Hazel

ah, does that mean you can't manage Brighton Rossi?


----------



## Steff

Right im off to bed to watch abit of tele.Night all sleep well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Right im off to bed to watch abit of tele.Night all sleep well



Sleep well Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sleep well Steff



Ditto Alan

Got my trusted friend to take to bed with me.........hot water bottle lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ditto Alan
> 
> Got my trusted friend to take to bed with me.........hot water bottle lol



I'm still switching my electric blanket on and it;s supposed to be the middle of summer!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope alls well x


----------



## rossi_mac

cheers guysngals, 

No fear I should be back home friday and down with y'all saturday.

Enjoy the week, and do a sun dance!

Rossi


----------



## Hazel

Brill news Rossi

Weather forecast for Saturday is sunny - yey!!!


----------



## AlisonM

Staff, what is that your Aviator is chewing on? It looks like a ferret from here.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Staff, what is that your Aviator is chewing on? It looks like a ferret from here.



Its a sock with ikkle piggies on it


----------



## rossi_mac

mmm post drive beer, maybe I went a bit too off road, but I is here, and the beer est lovely.

up early gonna have bacon and egg (low carb I think) and have a great day on a roof!

anynews, apart from steff eating socks, don't denie it steff there's photos!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x

Hope everyones well, dad arrives today cant wait x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

Steff enjoy your time with your Dad

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Steff enjoy your time with your Dad
> 
> John



Cheers John he will be arriving in a few hours x


----------



## rossi_mac

morning, John, Morning Steff hope you have a good day


----------



## hyper-Suze

rossi_mac said:


> hiya folks hope everyone is hunky dorie, or near as damn it, off to shropshire for a few days, all is good just never seem to have the time these days to pop in and find I have nowt to say except hi! so here goes,
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Catch you all soon
> 
> might log in later this week if anyones aboot!
> 
> take care and enjoy the ride
> 
> Rossi



Oh dear Ross...you poor thing! Fancy being in Shropshire, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! It is sooooo boring here. Yep, lovely views, lovely country pubs and blah de blah ...but DULL!!!!

I keep trying to escape, moved away but like a damn boomerang, this stupid place keeps pulling me back here! 

If you are after some nice pubs, Ironbridge is by the river and has a fab strip of pubs and great places to eat!! 

After all that dissing of Shropshire I hope it was your work that has brought you in this area and not your choice of a place to visit! Oops!

Oh, sorry, nope we do have something ace....Telford Town Centre has a ...MAZE!!!  ...amazing!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well x


----------



## Hazel

Steff - hope all goes well with your Dad - have a blast

Will raise a glass to you both on Saturday - cheers


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Steff - hope all goes well with your Dad - have a blast
> 
> Will raise a glass to you both on Saturday - cheers



Ahhh thank you Hazel x hope its a full glass


----------



## Freddie99

Feeling really lazy at the moment. Clearing out my kitchen as I'm moving out on Monday so I'm off to Sainsburys to buy a load of crap. Pizza day is today it would seem. I'm rather hungry.


----------



## am64

woooowwoooooowwooooooo...my ancient 15year old car has just passed ite MOT !!!! no work needed .....yaaahoooo another years cheap motoring !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> woooowwoooooowwooooooo...my ancient 15year old car has just passed ite MOT !!!! no work needed .....yaaahoooo another years cheap motoring !!



great news, wonder if i wud pass an MOT


----------



## rossi_mac

hyper-Suze said:


> Oh dear Ross...you poor thing! Fancy being in Shropshire, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! It is sooooo boring here. Yep, lovely views, lovely country pubs and blah de blah ...but DULL!!!!
> 
> I keep trying to escape, moved away but like a damn boomerang, this stupid place keeps pulling me back here!
> 
> If you are after some nice pubs, Ironbridge is by the river and has a fab strip of pubs and great places to eat!!
> 
> After all that dissing of Shropshire I hope it was your work that has brought you in this area and not your choice of a place to visit! Oops!
> 
> Oh, sorry, nope we do have something ace....Telford Town Centre has a ...MAZE!!!  ...amazing!



Back a day early, but lovely, might bring the wifey for a holiday later this year! But yes it was work and had no real time to explore, just home now so knackered, catch up laters!  

Really a maze in a town centre, you sure it's not a one way system or shopping centre your getting it confused with!!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## hyper-Suze

rossi_mac said:


> Back a day early, but lovely, might bring the wifey for a holiday later this year! But yes it was work and had no real time to explore, just home now so knackered, catch up laters!
> 
> Really a maze in a town centre, you sure it's not a one way system or shopping centre your getting it confused with!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi



There are 2 great pubs/inns next to each other in I'bridge, owned by same couple. One plays live bands(not dodgy ones) and they both have amazing hotel rooms. 

One hotel is themed after colours so the 'white room' is like a beach holiday shack, and the 'red room' is well red...hope you catch my drift with the theme there! 

The other pub/inn is also fab, the rooms have massive 4 post beds, dark wood and most have jaquzzi baths(stayed there after one too many..dont ask about the jaquzzi bath...naughty story!)

A few years later, me and o/h stayed at their feature suite for a special anniversary(not linked to the jaquzzi story!!!!!) and our room had a glass floor which under it had an old mill that you could see right down, it was ace!
The pubs are also reknowned for great food, maybe I'm just bias as o/h proposed that night on the Ironbridge!

Ha ha...yes I know Telford is reknown for its many roundabouts(think Have I Got News For You made Telford the butt of a joke about it!) but nope, not confused with the 1way system. It is a proper full size maze! Honest!

Glad your back and there is nothing like have creature comforts from your own place...shrops ain't that bad I suppose!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all,

Hope alls well, all spent up now on lads birthday pressies and ?60 aid out for new specs, so off out for a meal now that i dnt have to pay for x 

hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Hope alls well, all spent up now on lads birthday pressies and ?60 aid out for new specs, so off out for a meal now that i dnt have to pay for x
> 
> hope everyone is well



Hi Steff, enjoy your meal!


----------



## Steff

Thanks al i did, had a lovely rump steak with mushrooms and baked spuds x 

no pud despite my son sitting there having neopolten ice cream x

anyways im off to bed 

sleep well all


----------



## Steff

Morning all

hope everyone has a goood weekend, another day if sun shining woop woop x


----------



## Tezzz

It's sunny here in Brighton Steff! 

I think it's time to go diabetic spotting...


----------



## Mark T

brightontez said:


> It's sunny here in Brighton Steff!
> 
> I think it's time to go diabetic spotting...


Your going to be painting spots on diabetics?


----------



## Steff

Ive been a bad girl,had a macdonalds brekkie its only a one off until the next time my dad is here lol x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

lovely day here sun is shining washing is hanging out hoovering and cleaning done, so all ready to go out for yet another meal this afternoon, a nice lamb roast m mm x


----------



## ukjohn

Hope you enjoyed your Lanb roast Steff, having my roat at 5pm and its my favourite Rib of Beef.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend, and those that went to Brighton are recovering 

John


----------



## Freddie99

House packed up and I'm tired and fed up. I don't want to move right now with all the hassle that's coming from it. Need to get a new passport sorted ASAP. Joys.


----------



## Hazel

Hope all goes well for you Tom

best wishes


----------



## Freddie99

Cheers Hazel. Sorry I didn't reply to your text yesterday evening. Was a tad the worse for wear.


----------



## Northerner

Wishing you all the best for the move Tom, take care.  I need a new passport too, but I suspect I'm a few replacements on from you!


----------



## Freddie99

I need it for my student finance and NHS bursary. Forms have gone walkies somewhere. Oh I hate this shit.


----------



## Hazel

No probs Tom - so long as had fun


----------



## Tezzz

Hi gang,

I had a pleasant few hours this afternoon chatting with Gail this afternoon. She's a really nice lady.

Then I went out for a Chinese buffet where you can eat as much as you like. 

I wasn't that naughty. One levelish desert spoon  of rice. Low carb chicken with cashews and some sir fried veg. 

Now off to bedski as I'm back to *W* in the morning...


----------



## Tezzz

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to *W* I go...


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyone is well 

off to w also tez catch u later


----------



## Steff

nighty night all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning!

Off to *W* again...


----------



## Steff

Same S diffirent day Tez lol xx

have a good one x


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off home to get some sleep, catch you all later.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I'm off home to get some sleep, catch you all later.



Have a good rest Ally


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Have a good rest Ally



Nice thought but it ain't happening. I can't settle.


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon all hope everyones well, cant complain at the weather at the minute just brill, xx


----------



## Steff

Nights all off to bed watch abit of tele x 

Sleep well


----------



## Dizzydi

Night steffie..... can I have a bottle of rose to help me relax and sleep..... please x


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> Watch out for the thorns though.
> 
> Andy



My poor tuttsis feel like I've been walking on thorns lol x


----------



## am64

hi all ...and goodnight all .....working all week BUT have got weekend off !!!


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> hi all ...and goodnight all .....working all week BUT have got weekend off !!!



Right i really am off to bed ..... night all !


----------



## Steff

Good morning all lovely sunshine again 

Catch everyone later no rest for the wicked


----------



## am64

morning folks ....x


----------



## Steff

Evening me ducks xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening me ducks xx



Evening Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff!



hope you like my current head wear Alan hehe xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> hope you like my current head wear Alan hehe xx



Can't quite make it out Steff (maybe that's a good thing? ) Not a pair of boxers is it?


----------



## Steff

hehe
not its my dads flat cap x


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> Reet! Where's the whippet?
> 
> I said whippet, not whip, pet!!
> 
> Andy


You are after a whipping?  Surely that should be a spanking?


----------



## Tezzz

Eh Up!

It's 26 Deg C in my flat... 

Time to put the air con on...


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone...its a little bit cooler here this morning.
Enjoy your day

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone...its a little bit cooler here this morning.
> Enjoy your day
> 
> John



Good morning John  It was rather warm here by the time I had got back from my run this morning (or perhaps it was the running that did it, hmmm... )


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well

my sons 10th birthday 2day so he has had us up since 6 but we still love him haah


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyones well
> 
> my sons 10th birthday 2day so he has had us up since 6 but we still love him haah



Ooh! Happy birthday to him!  Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Happy birthday to him!  Hope you all have a great day



Thank you he is away out with his dad for the day gives me and my dad time to arrange an afternoon party for him, of course the cake wont be touched by me x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thank you he is away out with his dad for the day gives me and my dad time to arrange an afternoon party for him, of course the cake wont be touched by me x



You might have to try a bit, just to make sure it tastes OK...


----------



## shiv

Just found out a CWD friend's little girl has just been diagnosed with leukemia.


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Just found out a CWD friend's little girl has just been diagnosed with leukemia.



Oh no  How cruel life can be to deal such a blow to a family who already have much to cope with.


----------



## rossi_mac

fank the flamingos it's friday, drained!

sorry to hear the sad news above 

hope all well and chins are mainly elevated!

Take care and play safe peeps

Rossi


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> fank the flamingos it's friday, drained!
> 
> sorry to hear the sad news above
> 
> hope all well and chins are mainly elevated!
> 
> Take care and play safe peeps
> 
> Rossi


Rossi nice to see you 


have a nice wkend hun xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers Steff yous too. I'll be boxing tings up and moving them into shed (blue shed thats not blue yet)  so builders can breakthrough and cause CHAOS!!

oh and watching vettle crash and button pip hamilton for a win at hungry GP!!


----------



## Steff

nights all xxx away to bed


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> nights all xxx away to bed



Goodnight Steff - has the birthday celebration tired you out?


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx

Alan my dads still here and he sleeps down stairs so he predicts when i go to bed lol x


----------



## am64

lovely day here ....and I am not at work  large gingerbeer plaese ole presidenty and dont spare the rum ....
off to read my book ..hehee kindle..i am loving the large print ....Andy Have you read any Robert Rankin ?


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> He sleeps down stairs!? Doesn't he find the treads dig into his back?
> 
> Andy



He sleeps on a sofabed cheeky so & so


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> One aims to be as cheeky as possible!



LOL you do it so well


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> lovely day here ....and I am not at work  large gingerbeer plaese ole presidenty and dont spare the rum ....
> off to read my book ..hehee kindle..i am loving the large print ....Andy Have you read any Robert Rankin ?



I read the Brentford Triangle years ago


----------



## Steff

Night all x


----------



## Tezzz

I'm yawning after watching more Little House on The Prarie DVD with a Labrador licking my feet. (Don't ask - I'm looking after it tonight!)

Time for Bedski. I think its Russian for sleepy time... 

Some of us have to be up at some un forsaken hour on a Sunday to take the drunks home.

I hope the dog does not snore or fart...

Nite...


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> I read the Brentford Triangle years ago



hahaa the brentford trilogy was in fact 5 books long me thinks ... i am reading the witches of chiswick ...heheee its great ...however i did live in Isleworth once and totally understand that its the centre of the universe ..... ask those who know..

andy it is defo your type of humour ...allotment golf and all that ..??!!
start with the first three

 1. The Antipope (1981)
2. The Brentford Triangle (1982)
3. East of Ealing (1984)


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well on this sunny sunday x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all hope everyones well on this sunny sunday x



Good morning Steff  Hope your Dad had a peaceful night's sleep last night


----------



## Mark T

Morning everyone 

Although we have already had several stomping sessions and intransigence with the 2.25 year old - so hopefully the day only gets better from here.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Although we have already had several stomping sessions and intransigence with the 2.25 year old - so hopefully the day only gets better from here.



You should video it to embarrass them in the future


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Hope your Dad had a peaceful night's sleep last night



Yes thanks Alan i nice undisturbed sleep was had by all x


----------



## Steff

Well ts been so quiet today, my son and o/h are off to the flicks to see horrid henry the movie, he has never been to the piccies before my lad so will be an experience for me x 

So me and my dad popped off to the pub for a few light ones hehe


----------



## am64

heeee i be trying out posting from my kindle ... hope it works


----------



## am64

yippeee it worked ....!!! ginger beer all round


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Steff

A very stiff drink please barman after an emotionally charged day x

Dont stop them coming neither


----------



## Dizzydi

Can I have a rather large one as well..... non alcoholic tho! Just corporation pop


----------



## AlisonM

I'd like a bottle of Bolly please. I'm celebrating a friend's new job. She's spent the past two years working for a really nasty piece of work and is so-o-o-o looking forward to telling him where to shove it. I wish I could be a fly on the wall, but she's going to record it on her moby for me.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I'd like a bottle of Bolly please. I'm celebrating a friend's new job. She's spent the past two years working for a really nasty piece of work and is so-o-o-o looking forward to telling him where to shove it. I wish I could be a fly on the wall, but she's going to record it on her moby for me.



Love it! Many congratulations to your friend, I know the feeling well!


----------



## Paul

AlisonM said:


> I'd like a bottle of Bolly please. I'm celebrating a friend's new job. She's spent the past two years working for a really nasty piece of work and is so-o-o-o looking forward to telling him where to shove it. I wish I could be a fly on the wall, but she's going to record it on her moby for me.



I dream of the day I can do that good luck to her.


----------



## am64

i have a virtual GB please ...very busy day took bonkers amount of dosh for the charity .... boy it was soooo hot tho
watching a werid programme about a bloke being a turkey !


----------



## am64

well its beds for me 5 more sleeps till devon ...yipeeeee


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All,

Just poped in for a virtual quickie.

Coke and rum please.

S**t day. Somebody spilt a whole tin of paint on the floor of the bus. It went all over the place.


----------



## Steff

Have a gd day all


----------



## shiv

A couple of things: I am working from home today as my computer at work decided to deny me access to everything (word, internet, database, etc) even when I changed computers. Our so called IT support system haven't even started looking at the problem and so there's no point in me going in.

A family I know whose little girl was diagnosed with leukemia on Friday. The CWD community has rallied round and set up a Paypal account people can donate money to, to give to the family and help with things like cost of travel to and from hospital, carparking, etc etc etc. Anyway - in just over 24 hours it has raised ?1150. Amazing.


----------



## AlisonM

Oh Boy, I've got the munchies big style. I could eat a cow still mooing and I don't think my little cup-a-soup is going to do the job. What have you got in today that's good for Hollow Leg Syndrome?


----------



## Casper

AlisonM said:


> Oh Boy, I've got the munchies big style. I could eat a cow still mooing and I don't think my little cup-a-soup is going to do the job. What have you got in today that's good for Hollow Leg Syndrome?



Just had my creamy broccoli & cauliflower cup a soup - not sure if that's going to hit the spot though.  Tempting to walk up street for a Geordie dummy.  Hmmmm..........


----------



## AlisonM

OK, I'll bite, what's a Geordie Dummy? I never came across one of they when I was stationed in Geordieland.


----------



## Casper

AlisonM said:


> OK, I'll bite, what's a Geordie Dummy? I never came across one of they when I was stationed in Geordieland.



Ha! Reeled you in!

Its a Greggs pasty, so called because of all the kids in pushchairs that are given one to keep them quiet while the (usually) young mothers natter on the street corner.

A pasty in its paper bag can also be called a Geordie handbag


----------



## AlisonM

Ah-hah! I'm with you now. A Geordie Handbag I *have* heard of though.


----------



## Casper

Going to resist the dummy though - I shall take a stroll by the seafront instead. Much healthier 

Lovely out there, hazy sunshine, warm, smell of beach/seaweed/sea water, reminds me of holidays


----------



## AlisonM

Cold and wet here... Again!


----------



## Klocky

AlisonM said:


> Cold and wet here... Again!



Ha, and that's just you Alison


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All,

I've just got home from the madhouse. (*W*)

Hot milk and straight to bed me thinks.


----------



## rossi_mac

morning crew, wednesday mid week madness?!!

Did anyone watch DIT SOS last night, it was great TV, not much of a DIY programme but more of a tear jerker! Yes I had wet eyes at the end!

PS Any of you got or recommend any Sat Nav systems? I'm gonna get one fed up with going to places I've never been to and have no idea where they are!!

Cheers all have a good day...


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah I offten look at google maps and just write down road names on a scrap of paper or hand or post-it notes, but lately I've been going round the houses/towns getting to places a bit late to make the day a bit longer! I think I would just use it to use at the very end of the journey when I am more likely to get lost, but fill in the destination at the begining of the journey!!


----------



## Steff

Weather is hacking me off everything is hacking me off , im so looking forward to the weekend im off to get hammered on Saturday


----------



## Paul

rossi_mac said:


> morning crew, wednesday mid week madness?!!
> 
> Did anyone watch DIT SOS last night, it was great TV, not much of a DIY programme but more of a tear jerker! Yes I had wet eyes at the end!
> 
> PS Any of you got or recommend any Sat Nav systems? I'm gonna get one fed up with going to places I've never been to and have no idea where they are!!
> 
> Cheers all have a good day...



I have a garman and find it dead easy to use and has saved me loads of times


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Weather is hacking me off everything is hacking me off , im so looking forward to the weekend im off to get hammered on Saturday



Sorry to hear this Steff  I thought you didn't drink? Hope things brighten up for you soon


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Steff  I thought you didn't drink? Hope things brighten up for you soon



Im changing the habit of a lifetime Alan and letting my hair down, i sick of being just  a mum, a general dogsbody etc etc so im doing stuff for me hun xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff said:


> Im changing the habit of a lifetime Alan and letting my hair down, i sick of being just  a mum, a general dogsbody etc etc so im doing stuff for me hun xx



Hey Steff,

Mum's are never just mum's, and I'm sure you're no exception! ie probably a supermum!

Enjoy the wee tipple, but believe you me the answer ain't at the bottom of it, I've looked enough time!!

Take care hun,

Rossi


----------



## Paul

the only problem with mums is you only ever get one.


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off to get my wing unstrapped. Garkon, I'd like a stiff G&T with ice and lemon ready when I get back please.


----------



## AlisonM

Cheers garkon, much appreciated. Especially as I'm still effectively flying on one wing. They removed the torture device only to replace it with enough strapping to mummify an elephant. There's no way I can do owt for myself yet, I'll talk to the physio tomorrow to see if all this is really necessary.

The slices of lemon are essential BTW, when the glass is full of them, I know I've had enough gin. If there's cherries (or indeed olives) I'll just scarf them and lose count.

I'm 007, shaken not stirred is fine for me thanks.

"September in the Rain" please Sam and I'll do my best impression of Dinah.


----------



## Steff

Alan you would love pointless on bbc right now, they want to know hits by kate bush i got 4 lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Alan you would love pointless on bbc right now, they want to know hits by kate bush i got 4 lol



Haha! Saw it Steff, I got 8 of the 9 pointless ones!  I knew they weren't going to win with the 3 they picked.


----------



## Northerner

I was just watching Celebrity Eggheads and wondering why I didn't know any of the 'celebrities'. They've just mentioned they are all from 'The Apprentice' - that would be why!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Haha! Saw it Steff, I got 8 of the 9 pointless ones!  I knew they weren't going to win with the 3 they picked.



LOL all I knew was the one they left till last would be the best but guessed none would be pointless.


----------



## gail1

very very bad day just wanna curl up in the corner like a beaten dog and just wimper with pain
keep the booze coming put a drip into me please


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> very very bad day just wanna curl up in the corner like a beaten dog and just wimper with pain
> keep the booze coming put a drip into me please



I am sorry to hear this Gail, put your arm out. I hope you are feeling brighter soon, do you have anyone you can talk to?


----------



## Steff

Cheer me up food of sfc and 2 lots of garlic bread.....be quiet though dont want the diabetic police on my back.


----------



## Freddie99

Is it me or does everyone working for student finance happen to be an overly nosey, work shy gobs****? Seriously, it's bloody awful getting anything done. They want people to train as nurses so make getting the damn bursary easier. It's like the Spanish inquisition. Gits.


----------



## rossi_mac

sound shocking, hope you get what you need/deserve

To throw the spanish I always ask for 33 stamps. (Don't ask long story!)


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' has decided to run a beach volleyball tournament in an attempt to re-invigorate the island mo jo.
> 
> Apparently Lucy123, Steff, DizzyDi and Klocky have agreed to take on all-comers as the resident champions from 2010 ..... allegedly ..... (cough).
> 
> 'El Presidente' has kindly agreed to oggle, er, officiate the matches.
> 
> Tickets are available from the island bar at StB$5.99 each plus a free bottle of island rum.
> 
> What are you all waiting for?



One cant play alone,I shall wait for the 3 amigoes


----------



## gail1

i think befor you hand out the free bottles of rum there should be a taste testing of them may i put myself forward for this job


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> 'El President' doesn't mind. He'll just watch you warm up if that's OK?



Yeah ok keep your specs on at all times though.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' would never been seen in anything but his diamond studded gold rimmed sunglasses.
> 
> Well, he might keep his speedos on too.



Well of course I would expect nothing less boss


----------



## gail1

need a corner to curl up in just running on empty


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> need a corner to curl up in just running on empty



Well it's very quiet in here tonight Gail, so just help yourself to whatever you want and put something relaxing on the jukebox  I'll turn the lights down low.


----------



## gail1

have just got up have to go up to the ward to see crisis team this afternoon


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> have just got up have to go up to the ward to see crisis team this afternoon



Hope you had a good night's sleep Gail, and I hope everything goes well this afternoon, take care my dear


----------



## Steff

Hope it goes ok Gail x

Morning all not a good idea to go to bed at 02.30 lol im bushed


----------



## gail1

tired yet very wide awake at same time feeling hyper. so glad i found this site the love and support i contine to get from it amazes and comforts me so much
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> tired yet very wide awake at same time feeling hyper. so glad i found this site the love and support i contine to get from it amazes and comforts me so much
> xxxxxxxxx



It's a two way thing Gail, you give great support and friendship to us too!  I've been tired all week, but can't seem to sleep at night - only feel really comfy and sleepy when it's time to get up! Hope you manage to get a good night tonight


----------



## Steff

Nights all

oOoO not long now till I go to the sunny sights of Dorset can you tell I dont get out much haha....


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nights all
> 
> oOoO not long now till I go to the sunny sights of Dorset can you tell I dont get out much haha....



It's been nice down here today, but they are threatening rain and thunderstorms for the rest of the week!


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Nights all
> 
> oOoO not long now till I go to the sunny sights of Dorset can you tell I dont get out much haha....


Hopefully it's nice down there for you.  There has been a bit of flooding in the Bournemouth area (one of my friends was completely flooded out )


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Hopefully it's nice down there for you.  There has been a bit of flooding in the Bournemouth area (one of my friends was completely flooded out )



Yeah it was same last week at m.i.l.s she was stuck in doors all wednesday cause of flooding at the end of her road x


----------



## AlisonM

I hope you lot down there don't all end up having to swim home tonight, that weather report looks really gruesome.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I hope you lot down there don't all end up having to swim home tonight, that weather report looks really gruesome.



Seems to have eased off a bit - heavy drizzle (dreicht?) here now. They do say it will clear tonight, stay dry tomorrow, then rain again thurs/Fri. Flipping summer!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Seems to have eased off a bit - heavy drizzle (dreicht?) here now. They do say it will clear tonight, stay dry tomorrow, then rain again thurs/Fri. Flipping summer!



Driech is the right word. Mind you, that covers everything from just a bit grey to monsoon, typhoon or hurricane weather.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,

Hoping for abit of sunshine was to much I guess....
Well off to the train station in half hour to catch early train to Poole...
Catch everyone later.(remember i will be back tonight im only dropping son off).x
Hope everyone is well..

Laters.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Hoping for abit of sunshine was to much I guess....
> Well off to the train station in half hour to catch early train to Poole...
> Catch everyone later.(remember i will be back tonight im only dropping son off).x
> Hope everyone is well..
> 
> Laters.



Have a good journey Steff! It's supposed to be brighter later


----------



## gail1

crying need someone to hold  bit of a black dog day.
Hope everyone is ok 
love and hugs to all
xxxxxxxxx
PS will some nice kind barman put me on a  drip of the strongest booze you have wanna get blind roaring drunk


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Hoping for abit of sunshine was to much I guess....
> Well off to the train station in half hour to catch early train to Poole...
> Catch everyone later.(remember i will be back tonight im only dropping son off).x
> Hope everyone is well..
> 
> 
> Laters.



Hope you have a good week hunnie as much as you love son you need to have some you time, hope hubbie is gonna take you out to dinner. take care
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AlisonM

Fallng BGs again, just had a can of coke and a strawberry tart and I'm still sitting here shaking and can't see straight. I'll have a large slice of Mississippi Mud Pie and a Brandy Alexander please.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Fallng BGs again, just had a can of coke and a strawberry tart and I'm still sitting here shaking and can't see straight. I'll have a large slice of Mississippi Mud Pie and a Brandy Alexander please.



Oh my! What is happening with you? Do you have any appointments due to try and work out a better meds regime for you?

Help yorself to the mud and brandy! The island has been designated a landfill site and will be closing to the public before too long...


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Oh my! What is happening with you? Do you have any appointments due to try and work out a better meds regime for you?
> 
> Help yorself to the mud and brandy! The island has been designated a landfill site and will be closing to the public before too long...



I'm waiting to for an appointment with the Counsultant again! Should be next week sometime. I suspect they'll take me down to the 5mcg pen and scrap the Glic till things ramp up again. I doubt they'll take me off the meds altogether because it's only a matter of time till the engine packs up again.

Oh no! what are we going to do now.? Is there another island in the chain we can colonise? But wait, I do know of a small Italian town caled Bedestia, maybe we can move in there. Lovely fishing port with a great selection of cafes and bars. Shall I contact them?


----------



## Steff

Hi all x

Very odd readings today,dont feel particularly funny barr a slight headache but tested and i was 4.0, actually pleased tbh thats better then the 10 plusses


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I'm waiting to for an appointment with the Counsultant again! Should be next week sometime. I suspect they'll take me down to the 5mcg pen and scrap the Glic till things ramp up again. I doubt they'll take me off the meds altogether because it's only a matter of time till the engine packs up again.
> 
> Oh no! what are we going to do now.? Is there another island in the chain we can colonise? But wait, I do know of a small Italian town caled Bedestia, maybe we can move in there. Lovely fishing port with a great selection of cafes and bars. Shall I contact them?



There's a new pub opening soon - watch this space! 



Steff said:


> Hi all x
> 
> Very odd readings today,dont feel particularly funny barr a slight headache but tested and i was 4.0, actually pleased tbh thats better then the 10 plusses



Goodness! Is that the lowest you've been? I wonder why so much lower?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> There's a new pub opening soon - watch this space!
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness! Is that the lowest you've been? I wonder why so much lower?



No idea I did do the hoovering up and down stairs and that has got me in the 4s in the past lol


Andy HB said:


> Shh! keep it quiet, the fairy might hear you and do her 'thing'!


LOL oops I forgot about her


----------



## AlisonM

Just had word, OH has managed to get airline tickets so he and his nephew will meet me in Edinburgh on Saturday morning for the weekend. Yippee!! 

I'll be packing plenty of hypo supplies of course.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Just had word, OH has managed to get airline tickets so he and his nephew will meet me in Edinburgh on Saturday morning for the weekend. Yippee!!
> 
> I'll be packing plenty of hypo supplies of course.



Aww have a lovely time Alison..


----------



## AlisonM

Steff said:


> Aww have a lovely time Alison..



Thx Steff, I'm all packed and will be of at Oh-dark-thirty tomorrow morning. BGs are running a lot higher today, how long do the effects of glucagon injections last?


----------



## am64

off to bedski ...work tomorrow ...loads going on will catch up with you all soon ...x some night time music 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXZanbZ6PWs


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> off to bedski ...work tomorrow ...loads going on will catch up with you all soon ...x some night time music
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXZanbZ6PWs



Sleep well am, hope work goes well tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Goodnight all xx


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Nighty night. Sleep well.
> 
> Can't say I was a fan of the night time music though!



I thought it was great!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Andy, got any plans for the day?


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Well, I might be going out to Hampton Court or might stay home and finish decorating my bathroom (well starting to finish! There's quite a bit to do including filling and sanding cracks in the wall!).
> 
> Decisions, decisions!
> 
> How about your good self?



Off out for a run then might get some gardening done later if the weather stays fine - nice and sunny at the moment 

If I were you I'd plump for Hampton Court!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all x



Morning? I've been up 4 hours!  Good morning Steff, hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning? I've been up 4 hours!  Good morning Steff, hope you have a lovely day.



Lol no son to get me up you see Alan 
I see a yellow thing in the sky so I can at last mow my lawn


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Got back from a camping trip with the family yesterday. Feeling pretty damn good and have gained weight. Joys.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Got back from a camping trip with the family yesterday. Feeling pretty damn good and have gained weight. Joys.
> 
> Tom



Sorry Tom, just seen this! Did you get wet? I've still got loads of camping gear, but when I sat and thought about it I haven't actually been camping for about 20 years!


----------



## Freddie99

Got soaked a few times. Turns out my family aren't overly practical when it comes to camping and that sort of thing. Nice to be back in my own pit. Time to get cracking on my Band Of Brothers boxed set and packing up my room prior to moving. Still got loads to sort out for my student finance. Seems they want every piece of paper I own. It's stupid how much everyone wants. I'm fed up with forms.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> ..Seems they want every piece of paper I own. It's stupid how much everyone wants. I'm fed up with forms.



I'll bet! You seem to have had so many to deal with lately!  Have you got somewhere lined up in Oxford? When does term start?


----------



## Freddie99

They do halls allocation at the end of this month. Should hear back from them soon. Put it this way, I'll be giving them a call on Tuesday. I've had far too much to deal with of late. I don't need bolshie pen pushers to add to that.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> They do halls allocation at the end of this month. Should hear back from them soon. Put it this way, I'll be giving them a call on Tuesday. I've had far too much to deal with of late. I don't need bolshie pen pushers to add to that.



Quite. I hope you get into the hall of your choice  Ah, reminds me of my time in halls...34 years ago! Gulp!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon chucks xx

well had 2 hours of sun and managed to mow the lawn and do some weeding...thats what saturdays are made for lol


----------



## Steff

Evening 

had my yearly bath so suitably refreshed x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening
> 
> had my yearly bath so suitably refreshed x



I hope you've saved the water for next year


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I hope you've saved the water for next year



rofl,well of course im all about recyling me


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> rofl,well of course im all about recyling me



Did you share xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Did you share xxx



only with my rubber ducky im afraid xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> only with my rubber ducky im afraid xx



I can't believe I've not had a shared bath in my new bath yet, it is massive. My sis did ask if my nephew could get in with me, but I declined. Didn't think me having a bath with a 4 year old was me lol, its ok for him to have with his mum but the though with his auntie freaked me out x

Ps I've got a rubber duck. And on that note I'm of to bed, take care and sleep well


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I can't believe I've not had a shared bath in my new bath yet, it is massive. My sis did ask if my nephew could get in with me, but I declined. Didn't think me having a bath with a 4 year old was me lol, its ok for him to have with his mum but the though with his auntie freaked me out x
> 
> Ps I've got a rubber duck. And on that note I'm of to bed, take care and sleep well



lol yeah i must admit i dont like company in my bath, well ok if it was danny dyer i may change my mind on that lol x

You sleep well hun x night


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> lol yeah i must admit i dont like company in my bath, well ok if it was danny dyer i may change my mind on that lol x
> 
> You sleep well hun x night



Good night steffie x


----------



## runner

Night all - just come back from village beer festival - taking deep breath before I check BS!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Night all - just come back from village beer festival - taking deep breath before I check BS!



hi runner hope BS is not too bad x sleep well hun


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all, hot blanket is sufficiently hot so im off

xx


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Sunshine down here. I'm about to clear out a few cupboards in preparation for a move. That and I'm struggling to avoid the urge to shave as I'm in the mood to grow a beard or something resembling a Mexican 'tache.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Sunshine down here. I'm about to clear out a few cupboards in preparation for a move. That and I'm struggling to avoid the urge to shave as I'm in the mood to grow a beard or something resembling a Mexican 'tache.
> 
> Tom



Good morning Tom  If I tried to grow a beard it would probably take me about 30 years, but remembering your impressive sideburns in the past I imagine you can achieve success much quicker! Why not go for an Amos Brearley?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope alls well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all hope alls well



Good morning Steff! Lots of athletics on the telly at the moment so I'm happy!  Mind you, I have to record the night sessions, I'm not that dedicated!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff! Lots of athletics on the telly at the moment so I'm happy!  Mind you, I have to record the night sessions, I'm not that dedicated!



Yes on channel 4 ive got it on myself x 

Treating myself to a crossiant this morning for brekkie


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Good morning Tom  If I tried to grow a beard it would probably take me about 30 years, but remembering your impressive sideburns in the past I imagine you can achieve success much quicker! Why not go for an Amos Brearley?



Sadly the Mutton Chops a la Amos Brearley are not an option. After a week of not shaving it's getting itchy but bearable. A few more days and it'll be past the itchy stage.
If I could grow something in the style of Colour Sergeant Bourne from Zulu then I would. That is epic, empire building facial hair. Sort of makes me want to conquer Africa.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Sadly the Mutton Chops a la Amos Brearley are not an option. After a week of not shaving it's getting itchy but bearable. A few more days and it'll be past the itchy stage.
> If I could grow something in the style of Colour Sergeant Bourne from Zulu then I would. That is epic, empire building facial hair. Sort of makes me want to conquer Africa.



Indeed!


----------



## shiv

Wheeeeee it's a lovely day here in Birmingham, I have been out blackberry picking with my mum...dreading the train journey back to London though because of the engineering works  I have to come back tonight though because of the week I've got ahead of me - got to do loads for work tomorrow despite being the bank holiday!!

I can't wait for some time off...I booked a load of AL the other day and I can't WAIT!


----------



## Freddie99

Ah annual leave. A nice thing. I've got three weeks ish until I start at uni. Good thing about working for the NHS is they work a month behind on the salaries. I worked three weeks before leaving this month and got twelve hundred quid. Looks like I'll be getting this month's wages next month. That'll be a nice thing as student finance and NHS bursaries are taking their sweet time with anything. 
As for face fungus, well, a good moustache is a necessity.


----------



## Steff

I hate to bring footy onto the forum

but have a very unhappy other half right now,arsenal just got hammered 8-2 by man u x ive hidden upstairs lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I hate to bring footy onto the forum
> 
> but have a very unhappy other half right now,arsenal just got hammered 8-2 by man u x ive hidden upstairs lol



Goodness! Didn't Arsenal's keeper turn up?


----------



## Steff

And of course Newcastle beat Fulham so bad day all round for Southerners


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> And of course Newcastle beat Fulham so bad day all round for Southerners



Highlights of ManU and Arsenal if OH switches on quick Steff!


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Highlights of ManU and Arsenal if OH switches on quick Steff!



Oh my! And Arsenal missed a penalty too!


----------



## Steff

had celeb bb on alan lol

now im watching a good game tho lol


----------



## Steff

Nighty nights all x x


----------



## Dizzydi

I've decided I'm having a totally lazy day today - was gonna go for a bike ride but quite frankly cant be bothered. Will go for a run in a while instead - maybe 

Hope your all having a nice bank holiday!!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I've decided I'm having a totally lazy day today - was gonna go for a bike ride but quite frankly cant be bothered. Will go for a run in a while instead - maybe
> 
> Hope your all having a nice bank holiday!!



Sounds good i have been as far as tesco and thats it lol x


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Ah annual leave. A nice thing. I've got three weeks ish until I start at uni. Good thing about working for the NHS is they work a month behind on the salaries. I worked three weeks before leaving this month and got twelve hundred quid. Looks like I'll be getting this month's wages next month. That'll be a nice thing as student finance and NHS bursaries are taking their sweet time with anything.
> As for face fungus, well, a good moustache is a necessity.



Hi Tom I might be wrong on this, but I think they pay your full wage at the of the month - ie what you worked in August you get paid at the end of August for - but you do get your extras (ie unsociable hours pay) the following month - when I left the NHS I got a very nice surprise at the end of February when I got paid a couple of hundred I wasn't expecting.


----------



## AlisonM

So far so good today, I haven't gone below 4 or over 5. Have also had a call from the consultant and been given an appointment for Friday am. What are the odds I may get some answers this time?


----------



## Freddie99

Been getting about twelve hundred for the past two months or so. Might as well call the useless idiots in pay roll. As I understand it, the NHS works a month behind itself.


----------



## Steff

Hi all,

Hope everyone is good,son is back tomorrow cant wait really missed my little guy.Got a lovely postcard from his this morning


----------



## Freddie99

Got my accomodation for uni sorted now. I'll be living on the Crescent road in Oxford. Bloody miles from where I need to be but hey, it's home. Shared bathrooms and that so a bit of a downgrade on my halls last year but fingers crossed I'll be with other nurses.


----------



## Hazel

Tom, hope everything works out well for you, in your new digs


----------



## gail1

gail sits back and thinks maybe it was not a good idea to get that jar of pickle onions out.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> gail sits back and thinks maybe it was not a good idea to get that jar of pickle onions out.



Please don't breathe out in the direction of Southampton!


----------



## shiv

gail1 said:


> gail sits back and thinks maybe it was not a good idea to get that jar of pickle onions out.



YUM I have just ordered a jar in my online shop


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> gail sits back and thinks maybe it was not a good idea to get that jar of pickle onions out.



Picked onions are wrong - yuk - now if you was to talk peanut butter I'd be with you.

ps think I might get withdrawl symtoms tomorrow if I cant come and skive on here while I'm supposed to be working ...... HELP !!


----------



## Steff

mmmm pickled onion sandwitches with fish fingers


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

We've just found out my partners sister has been diagnosed with type 1. She's currently in hospital in a pretty bad way  I hate it so much when new people are diagnosed with this horrid yucky condition because I (and we all) know exactly what they're going through.

I hope she's ok. And she's got plenty of help from me if she wants it


----------



## Dizzydi

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> We've just found out my partners sister has been diagnosed with type 1. She's currently in hospital in a pretty bad way  I hate it so much when new people are diagnosed with this horrid yucky condition because I (and we all) know exactly what they're going through.
> 
> I hope she's ok. And she's got plenty of help from me if she wants it



Oh sorry to hear this, she will be able to get lots if help from you. Hope she gets well enough to leave hospital soon x


----------



## am64

sorry ive not been around so much busy times at moment lots going on and still squeezing in work  today is my daughters bestest friends funeral which is going to be tough but the family want a celebration


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> sorry ive not been around so much busy times at moment lots going on and still squeezing in work  today is my daughters bestest friends funeral which is going to be tough but the family want a celebration



Will be thinking of you all today am.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> sorry ive not been around so much busy times at moment lots going on and still squeezing in work  today is my daughters bestest friends funeral which is going to be tough but the family want a celebration



am you will be in my thoughts all of you xxx t/c


----------



## Freddie99

Sorry to see you're having a little of a rough time Am.

On good news, I've just spoken with NHS bursary folk, seeing as they received my stuff on the twenty third of last month, I should be getting my bursary sorted by the twentieth of this month. Nice. Now to deal with student bloody finance.


----------



## Steff

Just had a nice surprise in a email, a survey company i do surveys for gave me a ?5 votchur for amazon,meant i could get my lad a new ps2 controller for ?3 yay,and ?2 left for me for a candle hehe.


----------



## runner

am64 said:


> sorry ive not been around so much busy times at moment lots going on and still squeezing in work  today is my daughters bestest friends funeral which is going to be tough but the family want a celebration



Hope you were able to celebrate your daughter's friends life - but heart-rending all the same.  My thoughts are with you x


----------



## am64

thanks my friends it was sad but beautiful at the same time ....they had a 'humanist' who dealt with the whole service...Alice arrived in a black horse drawn glass carridge, she was laid in a wicker coffin with wild flowers many folk wore bright colours and it was lovely to catch up with some of the kids we hadnt seen for years ...boy they have all grown !  
http://www.youtube.com/user/abird64?feature=mhsn#p/u


----------



## am64

has this place closed ??? 
thanks for leaving all the ginger beer ...well appreciated xx


----------



## Steff

No but it just goes quiet from time to time


----------



## Tezzz

No. The landlord is in the cellar listening to KB....

I've just got back from a nice little ride in the car. I went all the way to Worthing to get a suppressor for the fridge thermostat. It started chucking it down with heavy rain - cats and dogs. So I got all the dried on sea gull doo doo off the car in the car park!

Now I'm about to take a friends Scottie dog for a nice drag!

Steff what do you fancy drinking? My shout.


----------



## gail1

nice to see you posting again Tez.
Its peeing down with rain here
Barman i would like as much full fat cola as you have please, dont bother putting it in a glass just hook me up
gail


----------



## am64

beautiful evening here ...gail your usual hammock is ready and waiting hun x


----------



## gail1

am64 said:


> beautiful evening here ...gail your usual hammock is ready and waiting hun x


Thankyou now thats what i call service lol

hope everyone is well
take care


----------



## am64

im well nice day off today x

off to eat catch y'all soon xxx


----------



## Jennywren

Steff , you know what this island needs remember the other night ........ lets dance


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm late joining in again here, but I'm in need of some voddies and a massage. Hard ride today and ache everywhere 

Love the dancing Jennywren! I'd join in but I've got lead weights for legs x


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Steff , you know what this island needs remember the other night ........ lets dance



woooooooooooooo hehehehe x

evening all


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> thanks my friends it was sad but beautiful at the same time ....they had a 'humanist' who dealt with the whole service...Alice arrived in a black horse drawn glass carridge, she was laid in a wicker coffin with wild flowers many folk wore bright colours and it was lovely to catch up with some of the kids we hadnt seen for years ...boy they have all grown !
> http://www.youtube.com/user/abird64?feature=mhsn#p/u



That was beautiful Am


----------



## Mark T

Phew warm!

Someone made a mistake with the environmental controls in my office this morning.  When we came in the temperature was a sauna like 27?C!  By 9am this had hit 29.9?C 

It seems both the facilities manager and his deputy might be on vacation.  Fortunately someone has now switched the air con on so it might start to cool down!


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Phew warm!
> 
> Someone made a mistake with the environmental controls in my office this morning.  When we came in the temperature was a sauna like 27?C!  By 9am this had hit 29.9?C
> 
> It seems both the facilities manager and his deputy might be on vacation.  Fortunately someone has now switched the air con on so it might start to cool down!



I used to hate stuffy offices! Mind you, I also worked in an office where my desk was below one of the aircon outlets and it was freezing!  Hope you get a nice comfortable temperature soon!


----------



## gail1

can i move to this island permanently and never have contact with the outside world again


----------



## Freddie99

Mark T said:


> Phew warm!
> 
> Someone made a mistake with the environmental controls in my office this morning.  When we came in the temperature was a sauna like 27?C!  By 9am this had hit 29.9?C
> 
> It seems both the facilities manager and his deputy might be on vacation.  Fortunately someone has now switched the air con on so it might start to cool down!



The lab I used to work in would hit thirty degrees every afternoon last summer. That was with the air conditioning on. I had to wear a lab coat too.


----------



## rossi_mac

September! What next October??


----------



## Mark T

TomH said:


> The lab I used to work in would hit thirty degrees every afternoon last summer. That was with the air conditioning on. I had to wear a lab coat too.


I'm one of those people who just can't cope with heat - anything above 25?C in a closed environment and I start to droop.

If work regularly hit 30 I'd have my CV out at the speed of light.  One of my friends is the opposite.  Anything below 25 and he would be wearing a jumper.


----------



## Steff

Evening all x

Things must be bad im watching something on the NHS on bbc lol x

Tonight I fancy being a daredevil ill have a neat vodka please barman


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all x
> 
> Things must be bad im watching something on the NHS on bbc lol x
> 
> Tonight I fancy being a daredevil ill have a neat vodka please barman



Coming up! Ooh! Gerry Robinson - he's great! Did a thing on care homes a while ago.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Coming up! Ooh! Gerry Robinson - he's great! Did a thing on care homes a while ago.



Thank you barman lol.
Yeah I heard him say at the start about that.....so far so good ive not switched over


----------



## Jennywren

Malibu and lemonade please oh and some dry roasted peanuts


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thank you barman lol.
> Yeah I heard him say at the start about that.....so far so good ive not switched over



I do wonder about the angiogram I got given in hospital, would be most annoyed it it was just for money as it has potentially severe health risks


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Malibu and lemonade please oh and some dry roasted peanuts



Jenny well hello there do you come here often....your eyes are like two stars they shine so bright


----------



## Freddie99

Mark T said:


> I'm one of those people who just can't cope with heat - anything above 25?C in a closed environment and I start to droop.
> 
> If work regularly hit 30 I'd have my CV out at the speed of light.  One of my friends is the opposite.  Anything below 25 and he would be wearing a jumper.



My ward used to get to that sort of temperatures too when it was really hot. Air con never really worked. I would have killed to be in scrubs then.


----------



## Jennywren

Steff said:


> Jenny well hello there do you come here often....your eyes are like two stars they shine so bright


 Steff ive never heard this one i thought the line was , your teeth are like stars they only come out at night


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Steff ive never heard this one i thought the line was , your teeth are like stars they only come out at night



rofl i make up my own x


----------



## Steff

Well im off to face the elements its pouring down and very windy 
Catch everyone later hope everyones well.. x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well im off to face the elements its pouring down and very windy
> Catch everyone later hope everyones well.. x



Same here Steff, don't get blown away! Is the lad going back to school today? Hope it goes well for him


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Same here Steff, don't get blown away! Is the lad going back to school today? Hope it goes well for him



Sorry alan just spotted this
Yes he went back today, came out looking very jolly, said he didnt do much work so that was more then likely why he was so happy lol x


----------



## am64

Jennywren said:


> Steff , you know what this island needs remember the other night ........ lets dance



is that the new owner of the island now el presidenty has gone to ground ??? haha


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> That was beautiful Am



thanks northe x


----------



## Steff

eve all

bag of beef monster munch and a half a lager pleaseee barman


----------



## Dizzydi

What's on the menu tonight..... footy is on & I ain't watching it


----------



## gail1

let me hide in a corner. Anyone who comes near me better be very carefull


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> let me hide in a corner. Anyone who comes near me better be very carefull



Whats up duck, is there anything I can do to help? get you a large G&T, order a foot massage? do a little jig to help you smile


----------



## gail1

Dizzydi said:


> Whats up duck, is there anything I can do to help? get you a large G&T, order a foot massage? do a little jig to help you smile



thankyou dizzydi a g&t without the t would be nice and the rest just feeling a wee bit crap thats all
take care


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> thankyou dizzydi a g&t without the t would be nice and the rest just feeling a wee bit crap thats all
> take care



sorry to here you feel of.... hope you feel better soon - I'm sending you a virtual tripple G and a big Hug - and I'm gonna join you on a tripple VAT x


----------



## gail1

thank you you are so kind


----------



## Northerner

Big hug from me too Gail {{{Gail}}}


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Big hug from me too Gail {{{Gail}}}



And me Gail a tight squeeze to but dont let on to Alan xxxxxxx(((((hugs))))


----------



## rossi_mac

optics running low, and I'm needing topping up!

hope all good or getting better I need a weekend fish & chip van and booze, any variety!

Off to noddy land catch y'all laters!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> optics running low, and I'm needing topping up!
> 
> hope all good or getting better I need a weekend fish & chip van and booze, any variety!
> 
> Off to noddy land catch y'all laters!



Sleep well Rossi, there are sheds to be built in the morning!


----------



## Steff

nights all xx


----------



## am64

hi andy ....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ....

Rossi ...i wanna design a SHED .....Thats it Lets abandon the island and all move into Rossis new SHED !!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well 

Nicer start to the day then yesterday at least, catch you all later xx


----------



## rossi_mac

morning crew, don't feel to bad this moaning, hell yeah designer sheds are the future! I want one to chill in and look at the stars, (maybe also do a bi tof potting, and store garden furniture bbq etc, I like the pic above, the one it would be replacing is 3.6m by 2.7m, answers on a postcard!


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
Homemade burger and salad tonight im trying paul newmans ranch salad dressing it best be good at ?2 a bottle lol x


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Homemade burger and salad tonight im trying paul newmans ranch salad dressing it best be good at ?2 a bottle lol x


At that price i would hope Paul Newman comes with the bottle

Hope everyone is well. Still struggling but i managed to have a nice soak in the bath, brush my hair and that was my lot today.
take care all
xxxxxx
gail


----------



## Steff

LOL it was very tasty i the end so it will remain in the fridge for now lol xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all its absolutly frrrreeezing this morning,made sure son had his school jumper on weather he liked it or not lol.
Anyways have a good day all bye for now x


----------



## Steff

Yeah i know im just here


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'll just call you Ray then!



Andy please weekends only


----------



## am64

well finally ive got a weekend off from the shop and my mum is still in hospital but going to a nursing home tomorrow so she'll be safe...I will see her Monday ...so  Ill have a few virtual ginger beers with double Rums ...no one here ??? self service ....  

but all my boys have got the drums out and it nice to be at home with my family with NO work tomorrow....


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> well finally ive got a weekend off from the shop and my mum is still in hospital but going to a nursing home tomorrow so she'll be safe...I will see her Monday ...so  Ill have a few virtual ginger beers with double Rums ...no one here ??? self service ....
> 
> but all my boys have got the drums out and it nice to be at home with my family with NO work tomorrow....



Enjoy your weekend am, I hope that your mum likes the nursing home


----------



## Steff

Ditto am xx

Im going to order a bottle of cider please x


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Enjoy your weekend am, I hope that your mum likes the nursing home



thanks northe ..ive checked out its creds online and their last registration seemed fine they got a 'GOOD' ...she wont be there too long ..but i want to make sure she be good and fit to be in her home cos once they out the system its more difficult to get them back in ....


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Ditto am xx
> 
> Im going to order a bottle of cider please x



specalist' Katys' comming up ...heheeh but im off to bedski xxcatch yall soon x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well x 
those weekends dont half go quick lol grr.


----------



## Dizzydi

Can I please have a quiet corner with man Friday  to keep me cool and supply me with chilled water and then a body and head massage ? 

Or am I in the wrong place ......


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Can I please have a quiet corner with man Friday  to keep me cool and supply me with chilled water and then a body and head massage ?
> 
> Or am I in the wrong place ......



Ill do the head and Andy body ok?


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'm Man Sunday. I don't start until ..... Sunday. Which being a day of rest means I can put my feet up.



Thats ok then il take on  the mantre, Di is used to my hands


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All,

Sorry I've not popped in here lately. I've been a bit low dreading a blood test.

I could quite happily get smashed while waiting for the results... 

Bottle of Rum please barman.

[Luckily it'll be virtual]


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Ill do the head and Andy body ok?



I like this idea...... same time tonight and andyhb you need to be man Thursday for today... he he he 



Pesky headache is still here


----------



## Steff

Good morning Di and Andy and all x

Sorry to hear about your headache still lingering Di I hear it can be a symptom when you miss me too much hun .No seriously hope your doctor can suggest what could be the cause at tomorrows appointments x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'm working on my finger exercises as I type!
> 
> But wait! I'm off to see the 'mighty' Fulham crush 'lowly' FC Twente tonight.
> 
> I hope Steff can soothe your aching head instead. If it is a head cold, just make yourself a hot toddy or something and take it easy.
> 
> Andy



Enjoy the game Andy


----------



## Dizzydi

Thanks Steff and Andy

your right Steff I've been missing you and Andy make sure your available next time - its all about me you know and my needs not football (he he)

Hope your both well on this fine morning x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I have weakened and had three choccy biccies for breakfast...

I feel a long walk to *W* coming on!


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> Just three? I'd have scoffed the entire packet!



I'll second that 

I'm supposed to be working from home and I can't get on internet with laptop. Forgot we had a new router while back and I dont know the key or how to do it.

Good job I've got my phone lol


----------



## Steff

Hiya Di hi Tez all good here ty xx


----------



## gail1

my usual booze and pizza drip please and a corner to hide in please
Hope you are all keeping well
take care all
gail


----------



## am64

I am K*********erd went back to work today after rough few days battling a coldy throaty lergy ....been rushing around too much ....roll out the ginger beer !


----------



## Steff

Coming up cuz 

all in a days work hehe xxxxx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Time to go to *W*...


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Hope everyone is well, catch everyone later


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Morning Steff and all.
> 
> It was an entertaining (apart from the last 15mins when Fulham just switched off) 1-1 draw with FC Twente last night.
> 
> The moon also helped my cycle home. I could take a short cut which is usually too dark to consider!
> 
> Andy



I saw the result, same for spurs as well i think 1-1 x


----------



## Tezzz

Off to bed. Night everyone!


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Off to bed. Night everyone!



Night Tez, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Steff

sleep well tez enjoy tomorrow x


----------



## am64

ummmm no one around ....heheeheeee....???? ! 
night all ......


----------



## gail1

morning all hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all hope everyone is ok.



Good morning Gail, just settling down to watch the Great North Run on telly!  Have you got any plans for the day?


----------



## gail1

suffering very much from the black dog aat moment Alan so am coasting along watching tv am watching The Waltons love this programe that family is so full of love. nice kind mr tesco should be delivering my shopping soon they beter have the sushi and fresh fruit i ordered i fancy a good blow out s*d the diabetic fairy
take care all


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> suffering very much from the black dog aat moment Alan so am coasting along watching tv am watching The Waltons love this programe that family is so full of love. nice kind mr tesco should be delivering my shopping soon they beter have the sushi and fresh fruit i ordered i fancy a good blow out s*d the diabetic fairy
> take care all



Hope the sushi helps lift the clouds Gail, you take care {{{Gail}}}


----------



## am64

off *to* the dump ......
that is the place you take rubbish to 'dump' it


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> off to the dump ......



I read that wrong the first time lol


----------



## Steff

me to paul pmsl


----------



## ypauly

Steff said:


> me to paul pmsl



Great minds think alike lol


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> Great minds think alike lol








Dont think am would be so uncooth though


----------



## Steff

Good evening all 
A quick glass of cool lemonade would be sufficent ty barman xx


----------



## am64

heheeeeheeeeehheeeeeheeeee..... hows the smoking going pauly ?????


----------



## Steff

Ahem Ahem are you not joining me am in a drinky poos x


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> heheeeeheeeeehheeeeeheeeee..... hows the smoking going pauly ?????



It isn't i'm still stopped


----------



## am64

well done ..!!!


----------



## Steff

Hmm am I typing in invisible type??


----------



## ypauly

Steff said:


> Hmm am I typing in invisible type??



Who said that? lol


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> Who said that? lol



Oh Paul I didnt know that was coming LOL x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Oh Paul I didnt know that was coming LOL x



I see you! But then I have special powers


----------



## ypauly

Steff said:


> Oh Paul I didnt know that was coming LOL x



Aye you set'em up I'll knock'em doon pet.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope alls well in diabetic land x x 
Bloomin freeeeeezing this morning brrr.


----------



## am64

hello steffie xxxxx


----------



## Mark T

Morning all, been a while since I was last in the bar


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Morning all, been a while since I was last in the bar



Good morning Mark! Blimey, the sun's shining here! Yesterday we had rainstorms and it was COLD - I could see my breath as I breathed out!


----------



## Steff

Evening all x

MMM home made fish pie with green beans tonight xx,spare plate going if anyone wants it hehe


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Evening all x
> 
> MMM home made fish pie with green beans tonight xx,spare plate going if anyone wants it hehe




Me please lol x


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Hope everyones good,dam the next door neighbour shouting at her son at 6 this morning and waking me . x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Well, look on the bright side? Atleast you don't need an alarm clock?
> 
> Apart from that, Good Morning Steff.



LOL yes never thought of that side of it 

Good morning Andy hope your well


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I am indeed! Just finishing off brekkie before I go for my morning walk.
> 
> I hope I find you well too?



Yes I am good thanks,got flu jab in an hour my favourite lol x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Eeek!
> 
> Did you know it doesn't hurt as much if you actually watch them inject? I pass out every time!
> 
> (No I don't!)



ROFL,well I never ever look,i do prefer tehm to blood tests though cause at least there not looking for a vein


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I've just noticed that we're just 6 days away from the 1 year anniversary of the sudden arrival of this island.
> 
> It's amazing that it's lasted that long!



Well I was gonna say hehe.
Its absolutly flown over I remember when you were flapping around about opening it 

Right im off now catch you later Andy x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Yep, me too. Have a good day.



Well jab went ok, feeling tired now like but dunno if thats the jab LOL.

Hope everyone is well, xx


----------



## am64

hello steffie ....fancy a gingerbeer ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hello steffie ....fancy a gingerbeer ?



Yes please hun, straw as well xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Vodka please so I can cry into it  and make it neat


----------



## am64

larrrrrge one comming dizzy ....off to read your thread hunny


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Vodka please so I can cry into it  and make it neat



Its on me huni so have the bottle xx x x  x ill offer to do some kind of dance but u may throw the bottle back at me hehehe big hugs ((((( ))))


----------



## am64

hey steffie !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steffie !!



HEY AMANDA LOL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dizzydi

Have you two started on the vodka before me ?? Can you please attach the bottle to my arm with a drip ??

Failing that one large straw will do


----------



## am64

got a third straw here ...special magic never ending bottle !!


----------



## Dizzydi

am64 said:


> got a third straw here ...special magic never ending bottle !!



I'm liking this!!

Right I'm packing up my desk and going home - got a date with a treadmill!! wish me luck lol !!

Hopefully catch ya all later and if your gonna have any drunken games - give me a shout so I can join in x


----------



## am64

catch ya later dizzy xx 
steff ..hows your jab ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> catch ya later dizzy xx
> steff ..hows your jab ??



Yeah its ok am, like i say just very tired atm, just dozed off with dog on my lap x


----------



## Dizzydi

Done 3 k run, now where's me vodka !


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Done 3 k run, now where's me vodka !



Ahh here you go Di ive been waiting for you to come back LOL xx

*passes the bottle and a sparkley pink straw*


----------



## Dizzydi

Mmm mmm mm loving the voddy and esp the pink straw - thanks steff.

I really now should be in the kitchen cooking tea..... on my way husband


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Mmm mmm mm loving the voddy and esp the pink straw - thanks steff.
> 
> I really now should be in the kitchen cooking tea..... on my way husband



Hope hubby enjoyed his food lol x


----------



## am64

Im am so lucky chicken curry and dahl on its way in kitchen ...cooked by my Daughter (under instruction from Dad) who is desperate to be able to cook cheaply and save money to be able to survive living in London ...so my yellow straw in the voddy bottle is doing very nicely !! 

glad you gals are enjoying aswell ...what clours your straw tonight steff ???


----------



## Dizzydi

mmm chicken curry.

We had chicken fajitia, veg and brown pasta, quick and simple.

Steff straw is bright orange. 

I'm off again, must had a shower and wash my mad mop.

Enjoy the evening x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> mmm chicken curry.
> 
> We had chicken fajitia, veg and brown pasta, quick and simple.
> 
> Steff straw is bright orange.
> 
> I'm off again, must had a shower and wash my mad mop.
> 
> Enjoy the evening x



eww does it have to be orange i prefer purple 

enjoy Di x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> eww does it have to be orange i prefer purple
> 
> enjoy Di x



Think you should have purple lol right defo of for shower.

Laters x


----------



## am64

purple and orange stripes ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> purple and orange stripes ??



Ahh yes that sound accomodating LOL xx


----------



## am64

spirals with glittery bits inbetween ...


----------



## am64

BTW ....done x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> BTW ....done x



LOL xxxxxxxxxx speical lady


----------



## am64

thks steff you too xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Back again have I missed anything. Is it time for bottle number 2 ?

& ladies thanks for the brilliant cheers tonight .... love to you both x


----------



## am64

bottle no 2 went 10 minutes ago ..and 3 ithink steff and i are just about on 4 ...hehheee


----------



## Dizzydi

am64 said:


> bottle no 2 went 10 minutes ago ..and 3 ithink steff and i are just about on 4 ...hehheee



Omg ladies.... bet they are 75l as well....... lushes lol

I can feel a bit of alcoholic twirling coming on


----------



## am64

1 + 1/2 litres .....no lightwieghts around here  ...and my vertigo effects make it 2x as bad ! hey ho ..but is off to work tomoorowwww ..nighty nighty xx


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all im dead on my feet.

Sleep well all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nighty night all im dead on my feet.
> 
> Sleep well all xxxxxxxx



Sleep well Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sleep well Steff!



You too Alan.....hows things going with the dongle now BTW? x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> You too Alan.....hows things going with the dongle now BTW? x



Back on the home broadband now, thank goodness!  Useful to have the back up though


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone brrr its chilly this morning all right x


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Back on the home broadband now, thank goodness!  Useful to have the back up though



Pleased to hear it Alan I thought i was seeing you not just at 1 in the morning 

Right im off now catch everyone later xx


----------



## Steff

Evening all whos up for abit of burger with home made coleslaw,if theres no takers ill just have to eat it all hehe x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Evening all whos up for abit of burger with home made coleslaw,if theres no takers ill just have to eat it all hehe x



me me me but no vodka tonight - had a right hangover all day (imaginary mind)!!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> me me me but no vodka tonight - had a right hangover all day (imaginary mind)!!



Oh god best put those 4 bottles back in my cabinet xx


----------



## gail1

steffie pass them 4 bottles my way hunnie i feel like some serious drinking tonight Yes i wanna get well and truly drunk tonight


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> steffie pass them 4 bottles my way hunnie i feel like some serious drinking tonight Yes i wanna get well and truly drunk tonight



On there way to you right now huni xx   make sre i get the bottles back i get paid for recycling glass


----------



## Steff

If theres no takers im gonna open this bottle of armingyak ok


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Any of it left, hun? It has been at least 17mins!



Theres about a glass and a half full left, knew you would want it


----------



## Steff

lol

here you seen the carling cup results?


----------



## Steff

Yeah very very unlucky indeed for Fulham the way Ruiz's penelty just missed crossing the line was a cruel way to go out


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Actually, I think it's not so bad for Fulham. Being in a European competition this year, it's probably best they get knocked out of the Carling and FA Cups pretty quickly!



weirdly my fulham devoted BIL said exactly that


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x hope everyones well,Gr yesterday I go in to pick a script up for statins and needles,statins fine needles er wrong size cant be sorted yesterday so have to make an extra trip to surgery cause of there mistake,least its keeping me fit LOL x


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all hope everyones well, been a lovely day so far ,the neighbour just came out berating the kids for playing out, this is the same neighbour i told you all about on here who kept my dad awake that time,suffice to say I had to be held back


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all hope everyones well, been a lovely day so far ,the neighbour just came out berating the kids for playing out, this is the same neighbour i told you all about on here who kept my dad awake that time,suffice to say I had to be held back



Typical - self-centred and ignorant. Doesn't work shifts does he, might explain the late night music and wanting quiet during the day?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Typical - self-centred and ignorant. Doesn't work shifts does he, might explain the late night music and wanting quiet during the day?



no they now have a baby in the house though which is shock to us as we have never seem it before,so she said your keeping the baby awake, thats when  lay into her for all those noise she has made we had to put up with.


----------



## gail1

hi all
i have a smile on my face today I have been asked to be godmother to Andy who was born 2 days ago, im walking on a cloud he is so cute, o those tiny little fingers.


----------



## Steff

Aww lucky Andy I say thats gr8 news x


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all , off on a nice long walk now, son on bike and dog on the end of my arm should be good, the sun is shining and the birds singing so I should make it back in one piece LOL. x


----------



## gail1

hi all i had a kerbab last night SO NAR NAR STEFFIE LOL it was so yummy


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all early start tomorrow, and a meeting with the head of another choice of my sons for secondary school @ 08.15  xx

Sleep well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nighty night all early start tomorrow, and a meeting with the head of another choice of my sons for secondary school @ 08.15  xx
> 
> Sleep well



Hope all goes well Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope all goes well Steff



Thanks Alan 

good night sleep tight xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,very damp and miserable today x 
Hope everyone is well have a good day


----------



## Steff

Hey all hope everyones well,on my thirs day off feeling off grr,well its raining outside and the TV is playing up so im ready for action today LOL


have a gd day all


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well, at last the curse is broke my tummy feels ok today, why i hear you ask, because I injected even lesser then the smallers dose of my Victoza grr. x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Glad the tummy is better Steff, but not sure what to say about the Victoza other than the standard see your GP about it!
> 
> In the meantime, a belated good morning to you and a good afternoon to everyone!
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. The island just recently celebrated it's 1yr birthday. Did anyone notice?!



Hiya Afternoon, Yeah I did notice but I was my usual suttle self about it


----------



## Steff

OoOO its October lol, ive been devilish and chopped 4-5 inches off my hair, cant stand it in this heat, i may regret it wen i said myself in the light tomorrow hehe.Anyway night all sleep well xx


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> OoOO its October lol, ive been devilish and chopped 4-5 inches off my hair, cant stand it in this heat, i may regret it wen i said myself in the light tomorrow hehe.Anyway night all sleep well xx



 Better put out a news alert that there will be a lack  of spuds in your area then due to the fact that you will no longer be able to grow them on back of your neck as you will now have to wash it 
love you hun


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Better put out a news alert that there will be a lack  of spuds in your area then due to the fact that you will no longer be able to grow them on back of your neck as you will now have to wash it
> love you hun



MMM this sushi is absolutly gorgeous


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> MMM this sushi is absolutly gorgeous



would you be washing it down with fresh orange juice  you cow you LOL
methinks me may have a nice big fat juicy kebab tonight so put that where the sun dont shine missy


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> would you be washing it down with fresh orange juice  you cow you LOL
> methinks me may have a nice big fat juicy kebab tonight so put that where the sun dont shine missy :



No afraid im more demure then that its pomegranite juice x

You order that kebab and see what u get pmsl


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all hope everyones well xx



Good morning Steff  Pretty hot here. Managed to go for my run earlier though when it was quite a bit cooler. What's happeneing? April and October seem to be the new July and August!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Pretty hot here. Managed to go for my run earlier though when it was quite a bit cooler. What's happeneing? April and October seem to be the new July and August!



Morning Alan, i know its mad ive watered all my plants,cut half of the lawn and washed and walked the dog  and its not even afternoon yet hehe

like your new avatar


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning Alan, i know its mad ive watered all my plants,cut half of the lawn and washed and walked the dog  and its not even afternoon yet hehe
> 
> like your new avatar



Busy day! Does Woody like being washed? Like yours too


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Busy day! Does Woody like being washed? Like yours too



Well he does now yes, he hated it to start with,its quite difficult with him being small as he is fast and if he tryes to get out the bath he usually succeds lol x


----------



## Donald

Steff said:


> Well he does now yes, he hated it to start with,its quite difficult with him being small as he is fast and if he tryes to get out the bath he usually succeds lol x



Hi steff who gets the most wet you or woody


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> Hi steff who gets the most wet you or woody



Well I do it naked so not to get my clothes wet


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Well I do it naked so not to get my clothes wet



Steff you are not supposed to do that when you bath him outside


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Steff you are not supposed to do that when you bath him outside



Well you said you wanted to see photographic proof


----------



## Donald

Steffi said:


> Well I do it naked so not to get my clothes wet



Oh dear that is a thought that is going to run through my mind all day now


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> Oh dear that is a thought that is going to run through my mind all day now



rofl you must be warped then


----------



## Donald

Steff said:


> rofl you must be warped then



HeeHee yes a little


----------



## am64

night all ...im locking up now ..the key is in the palm tree xx


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> night all ...im locking up now ..the key is in the palm tree xx



Gah! You forgot to say which coconut! Luckily, I have a spare


----------



## Steff

Good morning all ope alls good xxxx


----------



## gail1

hello hope you are all doing well
black dog days are well and truly here tired of being like this. Wish i could hibernate  until panel have decided if they are going to fund my placement at unit


----------



## Steff

Gail big hugs huni xxxxxxx love u


----------



## Dizzydi

Gail fingers crossed for the funding xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all finally a break from that horrible sun, nice and breezy this mornig,hope everyone is well, catch you laters x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Well I hoped everyone topped up on their vitamin D levels! Cue the snow?!!
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Andy



Its no fair im blue eyed and fair skin, i take enough tablets, is it gonna be mandatory?


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone hope alls well x very nasty day today rain and wind wooo im pleased about it secretly hehe.Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning everyone hope alls well x very nasty day today rain and wind wooo im pleased about it secretly hehe.Have a good day all



It's cloudy here, but still very mild - just got back from my run and can't cool down! It's all supposed to change tomorrow though


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It's cloudy here, but still very mild - just got back from my run and can't cool down! It's all supposed to change tomorrow though



Ive suggestions to cool you off haha,, sorry im going 

catch you all later xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ive suggestions to cool you off haha,, sorry im going
> 
> catch you all later xx



I've already tried that Steff, hasn't worked!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I've already tried that Steff, hasn't worked!



Oh er misses

Can I please order another week of glorious sunshine - need it to prepare for my up coming adventure in just over a weeks time...... Sunshine come back.

& to also prepare me for my adventure I will order 5 triple voddies for this evening to get me in practice and the swing of lots of alcohol - cocktails here i come


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Oh er misses
> 
> Can I please order another week of glorious sunshine - need it to prepare for my up coming adventure in just over a weeks time...... Sunshine come back.
> 
> & to also prepare me for my adventure I will order 5 triple voddies for this evening to get me in practice and the swing of lots of alcohol - cocktails here i come



I'm guessing you are off to sunnier climes?  Have lined up the triple Krepkayas (krepkaya=strong in Russian )


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I'm guessing you are off to sunnier climes?  Have lined up the triple Krepkayas (krepkaya=strong in Russian )



I am - of to Mexico and doing the Yucantan Mayan 4 day tour - lots of old temples and pyramids whooo hoooo - so need to practice my sun dance and drinking lol


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> By the way Alan.
> 
> You've just received the prize for making the 5,000th post on the island thread.
> 
> A photocopy of a picture of a gold statuette is on its way to you!
> 
> Well done!!
> 
> Andy



Hehe! Yes, I noticed it was coming up 



Dizzydi said:


> I am - of to Mexico and doing the Yucantan Mayan 4 day tour - lots of old temples and pyramids whooo hoooo - so need to practice my sun dance and drinking lol



Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## Steff

Woo well done Alan x
Di hope you have a lovely time on your hols hun


----------



## Dizzydi

Is ma drinks ready lol - I'm coming in head first lol x


----------



## am64

tequila stammers all lined up ... sold loads of stuff today !


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Is ma drinks ready lol - I'm coming in head first lol x



They evaporated due to the alcohol content! Fortunately, there are some bottles of 'Starka' and 'Pertsovka' still unopened 



am64 said:


> tequila slammers all lined up ... sold loads of stuff today !



Well done am! You seem to have really taken to retail!


----------



## am64

thanks northe ..only wish it was for DUK or JDRF....


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> They evaporated due to the alcohol content! Fortunately, there are some bottles of 'Starka' and 'Pertsovka' still unopened
> 
> Did they evaporate down your throat Northy ?? lol - stack them up again ready for tonight


----------



## rossi_mac

pass me a large one


----------



## ypauly

rossi_mac said:


> pass me a large one



Me too, it's been a long long day.


----------



## rossi_mac

ypauly said:


> Me too, it's been a long long day.



and it's only tuesday man!


----------



## Dizzydi

Were has everyone been ..... I've been itching for a voddie or two for days !


----------



## rossi_mac

Dizzydi said:


> Were has everyone been ..... I've been itching for a voddie or two for days !



Hey if the bar is unstaffed then go help yourself!!

It may be early but I fancy another!

Hope everypeeps is well got my fasting and annual weeview next month not looking forward to it!


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well, eee been over a week since i was last in here  bloomin freezing today by eck x


----------



## twinnie

hi all sorry not be here for a while hope everyone is well


----------



## rossi_mac

frydee, not sure if I need sleep of alcohol!!?

Hope all well


----------



## Northerner

It seems the island has lost its appeal so it will be sold off to developers on Sunday and turned into a quarry. Stay tuned to the forum for news of the new venue!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It seems the island has lost its appeal so it will be sold off to developers on Sunday and turned into a quarry. Stay tuned to the forum for news of the new venue!



The anticipation is almost unbearable


----------



## rossi_mac

what about squatters rights can we refuse to leave this place?

PS Maybe a more simple one liners type thing would be more obvious/useful to passing trade?


----------



## gail1

may i just say i still have some of the barmen in a shed behind the second tree on the left. Free to a good home first come firstserved.


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> may i just say i still have some of the barmen in a shed behind the second tree on the left. Free to a good home first come firstserved.



Before you free them can i have them for 1 hour? xx


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Meanwhile, I'm going to be busy for 800mins over the next few days watching my recently  acquired DVD of "A Very Peculiar Practice" both the original series and "A Very Polish Practice".
> 
> Wooo Hooo! I've been waiting a long time to re-see this!!
> 
> Andy



Joanna Kanska *sigh*


----------



## Donald

I  remember first seeing Barbara Flynn in A Family at War back in 1970 still lovely


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Before you free them can i have them for 1 hour? xx



of course you can but some of them are a bit worn out round the edges


----------



## gail1

thanks to a nice tin of prunes i had last night all is well with the world this morning (sorry bit to much information there)
have done well so far been up shop and chemist to collect meds, ok did it by taxi due to how i feel about the world . Its a nice brisk day out there
hope everyone is ok
take care all
gail


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> thanks to a nice tin of prunes i had last night all is well with the world this morning (sorry bit to much information there)
> have done well so far been up shop and chemist to collect meds, ok did it by taxi due to how i feel about the world . Its a nice brisk day out there
> hope everyone is ok
> take care all
> gail



Good start to the day Gail, hope things continue to improve for you!


----------



## am64

this place is deserted ...oh well off for my tea and early night gotta drive to droitwich spa tomorrow


----------



## gail1

all night party tonight drink the bar dry time. i bet i can drink any of you under the table


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


safe drive today am 

Gail I wont even doubt you on that one LOL

hAVE a good day all xx

Alan for you my dear

happy birthday x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xckBwPdo1c


----------



## Northerner

Ah! Superb - thank you Steff


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> this place is deserted ...oh well off for my tea and early night gotta drive to droitwich spa tomorrow



I used to work there.


----------



## ypauly

I better have a large one (tea that is) as I'm wide awake after just a couple of hours sleep.

I will be tired agin soon no doubt


----------



## AlisonM

Haven 't been in for a while but need sustenance, brain food especially as I'm trying to balance the books (always a challenge). Hmm, what do I fancy? I think I'd like a large garbage pizza and a litre of coke please.


----------



## AlisonM

Snow, rain, hail, sleet. HELP!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Snow, rain, hail, sleet. HELP!



Oh no! It's cold here, but the sun is shining! Hope none of it sticks!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Oh no! It's cold here, but the sun is shining! Hope none of it sticks!



Nah, it's stopped again and the sun is struggling through.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ah! Superb - thank you Steff



Your welcome Alan hope your having a good day x


----------



## AlisonM

It didn't stick thank heavens, but it sure is freezing this morning. The puddles left from yesterday's deluge are mostly frozen. I'll have the biggest hot chocolate you can manage please garkon.


----------



## gail1

AlisonM said:


> It didn't stick thank heavens, but it sure is freezing this morning. The puddles left from yesterday's deluge are mostly frozen. I'll have the biggest hot chocolate you can manage please garkon.



One pint sized hot chocolate with cream, chocolate flakes coming up

Morning all hope everyone is ok. im debating weather to go swimming or stay at home lay on the sofa and do my best impression of a dieing duck
take care all


----------



## gail1

well good swim i did 20 lengths of a 25 meter pool so im happy with that and celebrated with a nice hot chocolate afterward s


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> well good swim i did 20 lengths of a 25 meter pool so im happy with that and celebrated with a nice hot chocolate afterward s



Excellent Gail well chuffed, i love swimming x 

im off to parents evening in an hour first since kids went back x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx 

I think I can safely say this weather has got me now i tryed to hold out but even for me its cccccold , sent lad off with gloves wooly hat scarf and big coat on today, its certainly nearly November


----------



## gail1

hi all its cold this morning im off for another swim this morning
take care all


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> hi all its cold this morning im off for another swim this morning
> take care all



Hope you enjoy/yed the swim huni x

Hope your tummy is full of marmite


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Hope you enjoy/yed the swim huni x
> 
> Hope your tummy is full of marmite



have yet to get off my backside and go out lol have to go get my meds 
PS Marmite mmmmmm not only did i have 2 rounds of marmite on toast i also had a good slurp out of the jar


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> have yet to get off my backside and go out lol have to go get my meds
> PS Marmite mmmmmm not only did i have 2 rounds of marmite on toast i also had a good slurp out of the jar



Oh good grief your beating me on that then lol i could never have it str8 from the jar hahah


----------



## gail1

back from swimming 24 lengths and then i ruined all that good work by having a hot chocolate out of the machine after wards mmmmmmmmmm
Does anyone know how many meters are in a mile as would like to swim at least half a mile each time


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> back from swimming 24 lengths and then i ruined all that good work by having a hot chocolate out of the machine after wards mmmmmmmmmm
> Does anyone know how many meters are in a mile as would like to swim at least half a mile each time



one of the lads will now gail x

well done again though x


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> 1,600 metres to a mile (approx).
> 
> It used to be 4 laps around a running track I believe.
> So approx 32 lengths thats i can do i think
> 
> 
> By the way, I've a sneaking suspicion that I can see some frilly knickers billowing gracefully on the horizon. 'El Presidente' may be on the way back to the island given that it hasn't been shut down yet!
> 
> Andy



o they look like this? if so can I have them back pleased


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> Sorry Gail, it appears 'El Presidente' took a liking to those particular ones. He's wearing those and can't return them for a couple of weeks (and he hasn't turned them inside out yet, so make that four weeks).



you can tell him i shall be on the island today to claim them back


----------



## gail1

sorry but there have been cutbacks on the island. A we can offer EI Presidente is a mini bottle of rum and he will have to share it with the bar staff


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> Aha! So you've given them their freedom then?



i have been very generous they are allowed one whole hour off a day


----------



## Steff

Andy your hour is wel over now

Ill have a small shot of tequlia please


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'd have served you on time but have been hiding underneath this here table ...... hang on ..... <ducks again>



LOL well i will certainly expect a free drink for your bad time keeping


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> I'd have served you on time but have been hiding underneath this here table ...... hang on ..... <ducks again>



Andy sooner or later I will find you and claim back my knickers
Hope everyone is ok, special hugs to anyone on their own or who are feeling down
love you guys
xxxxxxxxxx
gail


----------



## Steff

Well I never typical I have bought myself a new lipstick came onto the island and its deserted, who am i gonna show off to now.Guess that barman lying at my feet will have to listen to me prattling on 

pass me the bottle of malibu m8


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> That's no barman! That's me with a towel wrapped around my head (I'm in disguise). Here's the bottle .... enjoy!!
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. Nice lippy by the way .... sparkly black suits you.



best you stay covered up with remarks like that lad


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all all groovy I hopes, knackered as ever in shedville!

Annoyed wont make it to london for 3rd year meet grrrrr! Wanna have a drink with you  guys!

Need sleep just popped into say hi, catch you all soon.

Rossi


----------



## gail1

I need a alcoholic drink via drip now and where have all my hunky barmen gone. I told them that they could have an hour off and that was two hours ago


----------



## gail1

I want NO I DEMAND pizza from Dominoes with a side order of chicken strips a tub of ice-cream and a bottle of full fat coca cola. I would kill ok may be inflict  a flesh wound for this right now. Can you image the bs levels after that lot, I know my head would be over a bucket (TMI)


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> If it's a bucket you want, wouldn't it be better to go for a KFC?
> 
> By the way, the bar staff have been hunted down and recaptured. The key to the back room where they are being stored can be found under the fourth beer mat from the left on the bar under the large bottle of vodka.
> 
> Andy



O dear me it was a large bottle of vodka still it went down a treat. Barmen have been restored to personal duties for me and me only


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

im in stitches at my silly dog fireman sam is on and the dog is going mad at the voices, I must say its come on along way from when i watched it as a kid i love it so gotta admit its on for me not my son hehe.

Not a nice day here wet and windy.x


----------



## gail1

morning all hope everyone is well today. I have been awake since 3am yes im going to be a well grumpy bunny today. I think 40 winks is in order when i get back from doctors. 
So Ell Presendente i want a nice comfortable hammock and woe betide anyone who trys to wake me up


----------



## gail1

Its very quiet on island now Has 'El Presidente' deserted us, he was last seen wearing frilly underwear and striding away towards the sea. 
I hereby announce a hunt for El Presidente, first one to bag him can have the bar all to themselves for two hours. I might even throw in a couple of hunky bar staff as well


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> Actually, I think 'El Presidente' quite liked the bar staff too!



So that may be why they looked so tired all the time


----------



## Klocky

gail1 said:


> So that may be why they looked so tired all the time



They look a lot less tired that El Presidente


----------



## gail1

I think EL Presidente should be pensioned off

VIVA LA REVOLUTION


----------



## Klocky

Evening all, I'm in dire need of a stiff one ...


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> Evening all, I'm in dire need of a stiff one ...



theres a punchline to that but alan would ban me if i broadcast it


----------



## Klocky

Steff said:


> theres a punchline to that but alan would ban me if i broadcast it



Coward lol


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> Coward lol



just cause you aint been on the forum for weeks  coz of some illness dnt mean i wana be thrown off here


----------



## Klocky

Steff said:


> just cause you aint been on the forum for weeks  coz of some illness dnt mean i wana be thrown off here



I'm pretty sure Alan wont toss you off Steff


----------



## gail1

Klocky said:


> I'm pretty sure Alan wont toss you off Steff



Now theres a double meaning worthy of A Carry On film.


 ok ok i will get me coat and go


----------



## Steff

Klocky said:


> I'm pretty sure Alan wont toss you off Steff



Never know what will happen Saturday


----------



## gail1

Was that the sound of Alan running out the door


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Was that the sound of Alan running out the door



reckon it was hun lol


----------



## gail1

I bet you would be there to trip him up before he got to far

Hope everyone is well
take care all
gail


----------



## am64

cooooooo ..this place still open?? I thought northe was shutting in down permanently as it was deemed unsafe and condemned a few weeks back....


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' is banging in the "Closed for business" signs as we speak. He's found a better offer elsewhere .... Libya here he comes!


/me sneaks in and starts stealing the roofing materials to sell on eBay


----------



## Steff

If you gonna auction off any of the hunky bar staff i want first dibs b4 gail ok


----------



## gail1

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' is banging in the "Closed for business" signs as we speak. He's found a better offer elsewhere .... Libya here he comes!


But tell EL Presidente i want my frilly underwear back or else I will rip it off his body if needbe



_If you gonna auction off any of the hunky bar staff i want first dibs b4 gail ok_
Sorry Steff Gail has already had first dibs and second and third


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> But tell EL Presidente i want my frilly underwear back or else
> 
> 
> 
> If you gonna auction off any of the hunky bar staff i want first dibs b4 gail ok
> Sorry Steff Gail has already had first dibs and second and third



Oh well im ok for thirdsies ,kinda desperate these days


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Oh well im ok for thirdsies ,kinda desperate these days



Well did you not see the Ann Summers branch that opened on the island. RABBIT RABBIT need I say more. That will be your electric bill going up then LOL. Mind you I did hear that certain El presentle had cornered the over 18 section


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> Well did you not see the Ann Summers branch that opened on the island. RABBIT RABBIT need I say more. That will be your electric bill going up then LOL. Mind you I did hear that certain El presentle had cornered the over 18 section



oh er misses I only popped in to see if there are any pinacolda's going begging....... quite fancy one


----------



## gail1

Dizzydi said:


> oh er misses I only popped in to see if there are any pinacolda's going begging....... quite fancy one



Dizzydi just the one, on here you can have as many as you like. One giant sized pinacolda coming up


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> Dizzydi just the one, on here you can have as many as you like. One giant sized pinacolda coming up




Been missing them since I got back of my jollies, had a few while sunning myself on the beach. 

Mmm giant sized, think ill have another thanks.

Ps been looking out of the fluffy bunnies, not seen any yet !


----------



## Steff

Evening all x

got loads of candles and bath stuff arriving tomrrow cant wait hehe, i get so excited easily these days


----------



## gail1

Dizzydi said:


> Been missing them since I got back of my jollies, had a few while sunning myself on the beach.
> 
> Mmm giant sized, think ill have another thanks.
> 
> Ps been looking out of the fluffy bunnies, not seen any yet !




Have had words with bar staff and they are now having just for you gallon sized ones you have a lot to get though now

As for the fluffy bunnies  according to shop staff a certain person going under the name of Mrs burlesque  Steffi  has cornered the market by buying the lot


----------



## am64

hehheee with you special vouchers ...champagne all round for our steffie i be thinking ...


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Evening all x
> 
> got loads of candles and bath stuff arriving tomrrow cant wait hehe, i get so excited easily these days



I hope the fluffy bunnies dont drown misses

Gail thanks for the gallon pina - yummy yummy in my bloated tummy


----------



## Steff

im off to the broom cupboard then hehe


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Please form an orderly queue outside the broom cupboard door until called in. Meanwhile the bouncers can entertain you.



Can you not entertain me tut


----------



## Steff

Ahh you spoil me


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm in need of a mid afternoon drink - and quite frankly I cannot hold out until tomorrow - rack them up please !!


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> Sorry! You have to hear a blast on my ukulele first. It's a rule in the broom cupboard that Steff (the new 'Elle Presidente') has come up with.
> 
> Andy



Bring it on - I'm all ears !!

Then a rather large stiff one please - on the rocks


----------



## am64

for you all ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIg0o9COmN0


----------



## am64

well till the next time .....cheers !


----------



## runner

am64 said:


> for you all ....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIg0o9COmN0



Hi there all - long time no see!  Am, thank you for the wonderful Cream - had the album....

Hope you are all well and good.


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> It appears that the sea levels have risen further.
> 
> The broom cupboard has sailed into the distance with 'El Presidente' and his faithful-to-the-last pet mouse.
> 
> The Island is dead, long live the ...........
> 
> (suggestions on a post card)
> 
> Andy



Gah! Yes, I keep forgetting to close all routes into the island!


----------



## runner

Like the sound of the Banting and Best bitter - I'll pour a 1/2 pint,  awww go on then, make it a pint!  whose joining me?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Like the sound of the Banting and Best bitter - I'll pour a 1/2 pint,  awww go on then, make it a pint!  whose joining me?



I'll raise a glass with you runner!


----------



## Steff

WOAH
shock horror they was action in this place LOL

Well xmmas has officially started tree has gone up lights and all and the door has a lovely wreathe and xmas reindeer sock hanging on it


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> SHUT UP AND KEEP BAILING!!



EXCUSE ME,ILL IGNORE THOSE SORT OF COMMENTS I KNOW YOUR UNDER ALOT OF PRESSURE LATELY


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> WHY ARE WE SHOUTING.
> 
> We're both in the same inflatable boat after all.
> 
> Anyway, I kept a special bottle just here for you (just in case the baying hordes tried to get their hands on it).



your a gent and a scholar Andy x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Don't think that'll get you off bailing duties though!
> 
> (really useful in an inflatable dinghy)



I never sherk my duties, well i do if theres no nice reward afterwards


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon all.

I'm just popping in for a quickie (pint of best bitter) before I go for walkies...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I'm just popping in for a quickie (pint of best bitter) before I go for walkies...



Hi Tez,
Not had much of a chat since the meet it was lovely to meet you again, been ages x


----------



## Dizzydi

I need a drink


----------



## runner

Cheers then!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Cheers then!



Bottoms up!


----------



## runner

Oo err Mrs!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Oo err Mrs!



Runner, your signature is making me want to go and dig out my Northern Exposure videos - I loved that show, so quirky and unusual (not to mention the lovely Janine Turner )


----------



## Steff

Booze on the loose here, just nabbed my fifth bottle of barcardi


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Woo hoo! Party time is one the cards ..... just make sure the dancing is restrained and not too rocking.



Its k my partner in crime aint about so im very restrained


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Runner, your signature is making me want to go and dig out my Northern Exposure videos - I loved that show, so quirky and unusual (not to mention the lovely Janine Turner )



I knew you had good taste - it was a brilliant series - I have the lot on DVD too!  Janine - well she did have short hair after all!!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> I knew you had good taste - it was a brilliant series - I have the lot on DVD too!  Janine - well she did have short hair after all!!



So she did!


----------



## runner

Ah Northe, go watch and be spiritually uplifted!

Andy - don't push me over the side - I've done my lyric (now you really will wan't to push over the side)


----------



## Steff

Evening all x

Just sat down with a nice cold glass of highland spring haha

all the hard stuff earlier gave me a squiffy head


----------



## Steff

Hi all x

a nice selection of finest belgian choccies are on display in the island anyone mind if i grab the soft ones

that must of been that andy last night he crept in and left us some little tempters


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> Coming up (rummages under the weather proof cover). What's your poisson?
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. Your turn for the bailing. It's getting a bit crowded in this here dinghy!



God I'm late again - sorry found another little hideawy last night and fell into a vat of Vodka & Tonic - sorry playing away from here he he he

Now is there room for me in da rock da boat tonight - I feel like a good party !!

Steff save me any coffee creams - ppplllllleeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> God I'm late again - sorry found another little hideawy last night and fell into a vat of Vodka & Tonic - sorry playing away from here he he he
> 
> Now is there room for me in da rock da boat tonight - I feel like a good party !!
> 
> Steff save me any coffee creams - ppplllllleeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee



No Dizzydi - you can't have them, they're mine, all mine......


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> Only if you're really good with the hand pumping. The inflatable dinghy has now sprung a leak!
> 
> Also, have you added your limerick yet? I wouldn't want you tossed over the side to make space. I've done mine already so I'm in no danger of such a fate!
> 
> Andy



What sort of limerick Andy?

I've got one which springs to mind and here is a little sneak preview until approval is given for all of it

Arty farty went to a party....
Everyone was their...


Ps got my hand at the ready for the pump lol 

Pps runner ill fight you for them..... see you on the dry dock in the mud ring... tonight !


----------



## runner

Arrrgg Mud Wrestling!  No!  How about arm wrestling  (these coffee creams better be worth it!)  

Steff, you'd better do the judging as you discovered the choccies.


----------



## Dizzydi

runner said:


> Arrrgg Mud Wrestling!  No!  How about arm wrestling  (these coffee creams better be worth it!)
> 
> Steff, you'd better do the judging as you discovered the choccies.



Not to sure about the arm wrestling I've got peanut sizes muscles lol - but then again yeah why not I'm up for it ......

I'm drooling thinking about coffee creams mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## runner

Perhaps we should just steal them away and secretly share them


----------



## Dizzydi

runner said:


> Perhaps we should just steal them away and secretly share them



That sounds a better idea !! yay


----------



## Steff

Yes yes ill be here refereeing no worries

ive been out and bought my reindeer costume


----------



## runner

Andy - if you saw me in a swimming costume, covered in mud, you'd throw yourself over the side!!

'Fraid the fight's off and the er, coffee creams seem to have disappeared


----------



## runner

[Quick dizzydi, have a pint of Banting and Best to get rid of the coffee breath ]


----------



## am64

PIRATES on the starboard side !


----------



## Dizzydi

runner said:


> [Quick dizzydi, have a pint of Banting and Best to get rid of the coffee breath ]



Sorry one pint turned into 10 runner - and who is supposed to be bailing I'm soaking wet through and who has nicked me swin suit - didnt think it was a birthday suit party today!!

err and andy did you nick my last coffee cream after I passed out ?


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> I await your limerick with keen anticipation!
> 
> Meanwhile, keep that hand pumping hard, I have a suspicion that it's deflating ever so slightly. To help keep the inflatable dinghy on an even keel, I will deign to start bailing, whilst supping on this here pint of Banting and Best real ale (yum).
> 
> Andy



Lost the pumping while out cold


----------



## am64

yo ho ho and a bottle of rum and ginger beer sent the PIRATES on their way !!!


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> Sorry! I had to stop bailing because my newly acquired bikini is too tight.
> 
> I continue to look nonchalantly for pirates......
> 
> Andy



So andy not only did you nick me last coffee cream you nicked me bikini as well - good job those pirates had a spare wench's dress other wise I'd have had to keep hiding behind the paddle which is reat difficult since they keep moving.

Bikini back now !!

OOps I thought the bottle of rum and ginger beer was for me - must get new beer goggles !!


----------



## runner

Well done Am - think we need another drink after all that excitement, then we can use the empty glasses to bail out the dingy


----------



## am64

heheheeeeeee x thanks for making me smile !


----------



## runner

Andy HB said:


> Sorry! I had to stop bailing because my newly acquired bikini is too tight.
> 
> I continue to look nonchalantly for pirates......
> 
> Andy



Ahh, that's why the pirates legged it!


----------



## am64

yep andy HB the new PIRATE  deterant ....!


----------



## Dizzydi

am64 said:


> yep andy HB the new PIRATE  deterant ....!



Here Here - now for Drinks!!

I'll start bailing first but I need a large V&T please


----------



## am64

there must be a poem in this 

Andy HB went out to sea.....


----------



## runner

All on a summer's day


----------



## am64

he took a bikini ...


----------



## Dizzydi

am64 said:


> he took a bikini ...



without any pay....


(i'm rubbish at poems)


----------



## Steff

bleeding heck you go and lie down an hour and come back to 3 pages worth of island wow


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> bleeding heck you go and lie down an hour and come back to 3 pages worth of island wow



Come on girl it's party time....

I've opned a bottle of white Granache care to join? Got a spare straw


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Come on girl it's party time....
> 
> I've opned a bottle of white Granache care to join? Got a spare straw



Sorry im out, bottle of orangina for me thx


----------



## am64

hey steffie xxxxx !! you missed johnny depp ...andy fought him off in dizzy bikini and i drank all the rum .....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steffie xxxxx !! you missed johnny depp ...andy fought him off in dizzy bikini and i drank all the rum .....



Sounds a hoot.....LOL@rum, you shock me


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> without any pay....
> 
> 
> (i'm rubbish at poems)



And trebled his Vodka Martini


----------



## Steff

evening islanders x 

anyone got a spare set of ear plugs next door is doing her weekly kareoke killing


----------



## runner

Oh dear Steff, you could try howling like a dog every time she starts up and see if it helps!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Oh dear Steff, you could try howling like a dog every time she starts up and see if it helps!



ive tryed to get my dog to do that but he just fell asleep on me ha


----------



## ypauly'snurse

(in wardrobe looking for my bikini) 
Wooly jumper on the floor.

Now where's the bar penacalada here I come.


----------



## am64

very large gingerbeer please ...and what the **** thro in a bottle of rum ...had to open shop today ...it being december and nearly xmas ... ....i took ?9.00 ....did a lot of cleaning tho


----------



## runner

I'll join you - similar story LOL


----------



## Steff

Yeah im join you had the worst weekend ever so someone just hold my mouth open and pour the barcardi in ta


----------



## runner

Sorry to hear that Steff - big hugs for you {{{{}}}}}}


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Sorry to hear that Steff - big hugs for you {{{{}}}}}}



while your hugging me slip me a bottle  xx ty


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Sorry chaps, the inflatable dinghy has now deflated and sunk.
> 
> The island has perished.
> 
> I've nabbed the empty barrels of Banting and Best and have struck out for the mainland!
> 
> Andy



Land ahoy captain


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Who said that?
> 
> Steff!
> 
> That's a fine front crawl you have there!



Ive heard it called some things but never crawl


----------



## runner

Hope you're wearing your inflatable bikini HB


----------



## runner

Ohhh I've come over all faint - Steff, can I hang on to that driftwood with you? Are we nearly there yet?


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Dunno! I managed to send out an SOS to the good ship "The Northerner" before the dinghy went down, but am not sure it was received.
> 
> Andy



Sending a school of diabetic-friendly porpoises over to guide you through the fog to our boat... Just don't follow the one called Nigel, he's not very good.


----------



## runner

Hang on to that barrel of Banting and Best Andy, and lets hope those porpoises swim with a purpose - hot toddies, here we come.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Ohhh I've come over all faint - Steff, can I hang on to that driftwood with you? Are we nearly there yet?



Sorry had to make a 7hr detour to greggs mucker, im here now though lol


----------



## runner

Hang on tight then, I think we're nearly there - 'Ship Ahoy!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hang on tight then, I think we're nearly there - 'Ship Ahoy!



Can we be there now im dying for a lie down on shore and a bottle of rum would be nice to


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'm not sure ...... what's "Nigel" in dolphin speak?



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Ah! Thought so, I'm afraid we've been following eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee then!
> 
> Fortunately, eeeeeeeeeeeeeEEe has also been tagging along and so we could follow her instead for a bit.
> 
> Shouldn't be too long now.
> 
> Andy (definitely losing it) HB



You lost it long before now Andy


----------



## Steff

Evening all

A batch of biscuits are cookin nicely in the oven ,theres an offer open till 7.30 for the first one to say and ill give them half hehe xx


----------



## Steff

Well luckily no one bothered claming there half so ive had 2 and the rest are n the side cooling


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> That's what you think!



rofl Andy double posting there


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Timing is everything (plus extra edit on my post!).
> 
> It's difficult posting and extracting the biscuits from your property without making a noise!



lmao , well if you turned up with a bottle of red, i would be easily distracted


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Right, mission complete and almost identical (but nutritionally neutral) biscuit copies have been left.
> 
> Mmmmm, mnom, mnom. Yep, very nice indeed.
> 
> When's the next batch due?



thats it now till my 29th haha


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> thats it now till my 29th haha



I thought it was your 39 th ? (whoop whoop you can give me a kick up the butt in Jan  for being very cheeky - I know 29 really lol )

Not long to go now 5 sleeps ? Xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I thought it was your 39 th ? (whoop whoop you can give me a kick up the butt in Jan  for being very cheeky - I know 29 really lol )
> 
> Not long to go now 5 sleeps ? Xxx



Ive still got a long time till i catch up to your tender 50 years Di


----------



## Dizzydi

59 next steff, stop being polite lol x

Anyhow is there any drink tonight ? I'm in need again lol


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> 59 next steff, stop being polite lol x
> 
> Anyhow is there any drink tonight ? I'm in need again lol



Im just back form BOGOF offer at asda ive got crabbies,barcardi and WKD sorry thats all he said my body was worth


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Im just back form BOGOF offer at asda ive got crabbies,barcardi and WKD sorry thats all he said my body was worth



Crack open the crabbies love, got some nuts to share as well


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Crack open the crabbies love, got some nuts to share as well



You asking or telling ?


----------



## rossi_mac

crabbies is someone making me a whisky mac?

Hi all hope you are all well, I'm allreet, bit stressed with builders still not out the house!

Take care folk, I'll try and be around more in new year.

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Hope everyone is well x

Have a good weekend


----------



## Dizzydi

When's the party starting steff! 

I'm all alone tonight,  been abandoned 

Where's the rose!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> When's the party starting steff!
> 
> I'm all alone tonight,  been abandoned
> 
> Where's the rose!



Awww ill have to purspone for now one of my infamous headaches off for an early night...dnt want to be poorly for my burfday  x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Awww ill have to purspone for now one of my infamous headaches off for an early night...dnt want to be poorly for my burfday  x



No you don't misses,  hope you have a good night sleep xxx 

Bottle of rose has been calling me all evening, saying drink me! But I have resisted lol saving myself for tomoz.  Gonna ave 1 or 2 for you x


----------



## Dizzydi

Omg my 1 or 2 ended up with 5 bottles of wine (between 3) , 4 voddies and 3 sloshed women!  

Why oh why,  I have suffered all day. Think I need an hair of the dog...... Not!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Omg my 1 or 2 ended up with 5 bottles of wine (between 3) , 4 voddies and 3 sloshed women!
> 
> Why oh why,  I have suffered all day. Think I need an hair of the dog...... Not!



oh dear dear us mear mortals where in bed at this time lol 

Sounds like a very worthwhile weekend hun


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> oh dear dear us mear mortals where in bed at this time lol
> 
> Sounds like a very worthwhile weekend hun



It was sweetie, had right scream with the girls lol, good job we dont do it all the time.

Hubby told me of as well 

How was your birthday meal?


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> It was sweetie, had right scream with the girls lol, good job we dont do it all the time.
> 
> Hubby told me of as well
> 
> How was your birthday meal?



Told off by hubby how dare he 

Meal was fab thanks hun had a naughty diabetic day lol, went for steak and kidney pudding with pear and apple tart for pud, it was all washed down wth diet coke though


----------



## AlisonM

I is frizz, having just been out to fetch a pint and a loaf. I took me five minutes against the gale to reach the shop and ten seconds to get home with a following wind - no Brussels Sprouts were involved in this journey. I'd like a full on Irish coffee please, with a Hot Toddy chaser and then I think I'll go for a big mug of mulled wine. That should both defrost and pickle me at the same time.


----------



## runner

One mulled wine coming up - even if a bit late - but worth waiting for Am.  I will join you.


----------



## Steff

Happy bleated xmas to the island xx

Hope everyone had a great day

I got it all to do tomorrow again with my other halfs family so more pressies and more crackers and turkey woo hoo


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone...enjoy your day with whatever it is that you are doing today.

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone...enjoy your day with whatever it is that you are doing today.
> 
> John



Good morning John! Just got back from my run - hard work after two days of lassitude and inebriation!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Its a dull very cloudy day in Bristol today.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Its a dull very cloudy day in Bristol today.



Good morning John  It's bright here in Southampton, a bit colder than yesterday but still pretty mild for the time of year. Hoping my energy bills won't be as huge as last year!


----------



## runner

Morning.  Cloudy with a chance of meatballs here 

Love the avatar by the way Northe.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
very dull and dreary here


----------



## runner

Nice tree Steff - good Morning


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Nice tree Steff - good Morning



Why thank you for your lovely comments on my tree 

Hope your ok Runner


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey ladies and fellas, hope you're all good, and have had a relaxing happy time, I've generally been doing the dishes, but enjoyed having wifeys family round, numbers been a bit wild but under wraps now I hope!

Catch up soon,

stay safe,

Rossi


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Hey ladies and fellas, hope you're all good, and have had a relaxing happy time, I've generally been doing the dishes, but enjoyed having wifeys family round, numbers been a bit wild but under wraps now I hope!
> 
> Catch up soon,
> 
> stay safe,
> 
> Rossi



Evening Rossi hope all is well apart from crazy numbers x 

Nice to see you popping in


----------



## runner

Hi Rossi!  glad you having a good time.  Had a great relaxing Christmas Day and enjoying the 12 days of Christmas, although beginning to come back to reality with a bump


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, dull and cloudy again in Bristol. I hope you all have a trouble free day and an enjoyable one

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, dull and cloudy again in Bristol. I hope you all have a trouble free day and an enjoyable one
> 
> John



Good morning John  Cold but calm here in Southampton, not the wind and rain that was forecast (maybe later!). Just got back from my run where I decided to do an extra mile because I was feeling good - only to discover that the postie had been 5 minutes before I got home and left a card  Won't get the parcel until Tuesday now - if I hadn't run that extra mile I would have been home just before the postie called!


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> Good morning John  Cold but calm here in Southampton, not the wind and rain that was forecast (maybe later!). Just got back from my run where I decided to do an extra mile because I was feeling good - only to discover that the postie had been 5 minutes before I got home and left a card  Won't get the parcel until Tuesday now - if I hadn't run that extra mile I would have been home just before the postie called!



Hi Alan..We have been promised rain today as well. Glad you enjoyed your run, isn't it typical with the postie, they seem to pick their moments  If I tried to run a mile, the postie would be retired by the time I got there


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, dull and cloudy again in Bristol. I hope you all have a trouble free day and an enjoyable one
> 
> John



Morning John same here very yukky x 

Off to do the mundane job of paying bills now (yawn)


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Hi Alan..We have been promised rain today as well. Glad you enjoyed your run, isn't it typical with the postie, they seem to pick their moments  If I tried to run a mile, the postie would be retired by the time I got there



I now have a 3 mile round trip to get the parcel!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> I now have a 3 mile round trip to get the parcel!



Are you going to run


----------



## runner

Afternoon - actually sunny here in Norfolk.  Had yukky morning taking back the wrong pills to the pharmacy, then having to persuade the pharmacist at the GP surgery that I really did need the rest of the prescription I ordered, even if it was not long after my last one - what do they think I'm going to do with it all - sell it!!  Now got to go back up the road to collect it later...


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Are you going to run



Quite possibly! Hope it's not a big parcel though! 



runner said:


> Afternoon - actually sunny here in Norfolk.  Had yukky morning taking back the wrong pills to the pharmacy, then having to persuade the pharmacist at the GP surgery that I really did need the rest of the prescription I ordered, even if it was not long after my last one - what do they think I'm going to do with it all - sell it!!  Now got to go back up the road to collect it later...



What a pain! It's very annoying whenever I have to go back to my local pharmacy - it's up a very steep hill and nowhere near any of the other shops so always a big diversion from my visit to the shops  Hope they have everything in for you!


----------



## AlisonM

It's black as pitch up here and flippin' snowing! Brrrr!


----------



## runner

Yay, snow!  Hope you're not too cold x


----------



## Steff

Alan those pesky posties grr.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Alan those pesky posties grr.



It's annoying because the post van brought it and that arrives around 8am, whereas my postie doesn't get to me until around 2pm. I know what it is and it's not particularly big and heavy so suprised it came in the van, unless amazon have done their usual trick of putting it in a huge oversized box!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It's annoying because the post van brought it and that arrives around 8am, whereas my postie doesn't get to me until around 2pm. I know what it is and it's not particularly big and heavy so suprised it came in the van, unless amazon have done their usual trick of putting it in a huge oversized box!



Yeah I know that one its the same around here as well, the driver in the van is often seen around here from 8 onwards but theres never a sign of a posty till well after 10,


----------



## Dizzydi

So who's up for a end of year virtual party tomorrow night ??

I'll swing by with a big VAT and lots of mojito's and throw in some smelly cheese and biscuits !!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> So who's up for a end of year virtual party tomorrow night ??
> 
> I'll swing by with a big VAT and lots of mojito's and throw in some smelly cheese and biscuits !!



You're on!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

One good thing with having a dog is he keeps you company on those morning when you feel poorly  x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff....Is that why you are up so early, because you feel poorly, I hope you feel better soon.

Morning everyone. Try and be a little quiet please, Steffs not well, thank you 

John


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! Hope you are feeling better by now Steff 

Just been to collect my parcel - as expected, huge box with tons of packaging containing two items that would easily have fitted through the letter box individually!  Still, it got me up and about!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone.

Steff hope you feeling better.

Think I'm getting a cold, but no rest for the wicked today, of to have a cut & colour ready to party later.


----------



## runner

Morning everyone - I've turned down the music Steff - hope you and Dizzyd feel better as the days go on - Hmmm, think I might have a virtual cut and colour Dizzy - I fancy some blue streaks!

Glad you got your parcel Alan, our postie comes anytime between 12 and 4pm!  Luckily he is able to leave parcels under our carport if we're out.

Going to friends tonight, but have a good party you all - have a drink  on me!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning runner! Hope you have a lovely evening with your friends, and a great 2012!


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff....Is that why you are up so early, because you feel poorly, I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Morning everyone. Try and be a little quiet please, Steffs not well, thank you
> 
> John


Ahhh John so considerate thats what i love about you xxx 


Northerner said:


> Good morning! Hope you are feeling better by now Steff
> 
> Just been to collect my parcel - as expected, huge box with tons of packaging containing two items that would easily have fitted through the letter box individually!  Still, it got me up and about!


Thanks Alan woke with a stiff neck as i dozed off on floor x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Steff hope you feeling better.
> 
> Think I'm getting a cold, but no rest for the wicked today, of to have a cut & colour ready to party later.


 Cheers Di I am thank goodness x


runner said:


> Morning everyone - I've turned down the music Steff - hope you and Dizzyd feel better as the days go on - Hmmm, think I might have a virtual cut and colour Dizzy - I fancy some blue streaks!
> 
> Glad you got your parcel Alan, our postie comes anytime between 12 and 4pm!  Luckily he is able to leave parcels under our carport if we're out.
> 
> Going to friends tonight, but have a good party you all - have a drink  on me!



Runner thank you but i can just about cope with some barry white


----------



## Dizzydi

Hair done, and gonna do my nails and ready to party.... Not tonight at my ma and pa's tomorrow. 

I'm being a boring fart tonight, staying in with hubby, can't be bothered to go out!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Hair done, and gonna do my nails and ready to party.... Not tonight at my ma and pa's tomorrow.
> 
> I'm being a boring fart tonight, staying in with hubby, can't be bothered to go out!



Snap Di xx lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Snap Di xx lol



Nye is just so over rated..... Last Nye I went out I was in interlarken with hubby and inlaws


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Nye is just so over rated..... Last Nye I went out I was in interlarken with hubby and inlaws



Interlaken is gorgeous!


----------



## Jennywren

Stef fare you feeling better now ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry couldnt resist x


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Stef fare you feeling better now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldnt resist x



rofl Jen yes haha xxx you lil terror

HNY hun xx


----------



## Jennywren

You know me Steff  getting in paaaarty mood x


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> You know me Steff  getting in paaaarty mood x



And to right, have a good time at your sisters xx


----------



## Jennywren

Will do


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Interlaken is gorgeous!



It is for sure and it snowed NYE and after our extravagant evening meal we all went for a walk and made snow angels - this was my first NYE after being diagnosed and if i remember right I ate lots of naughty desserts lol (still no change there )


----------



## Steff

Well my dad had a good start to 2012 4 numbers on the lotto woo,probs about ?40 these days mind you  nevertheless all counts


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well my dad had a good start to 2012 4 numbers on the lotto woo,probs about ?40 these days mind you  nevertheless all counts



Always nice to start the new year with some good news!


----------



## runner

Brilliant steff - hope the good luck continues for you!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone

Its a new year but nothing has changed, still cloudy and dull here in Bristol

Rosie woke with a headache after our party. I told her to have something in that water, but no, she had to drink it straight 

John


----------



## runner

Morning John - water? Leathal stuff!  Dull here too, but off for traditional New Year's Day walk with friends at 11ish.  Hope you all have a relaxed day.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Dull and dreary here as well, not alot planed today woo.


----------



## Jennywren

Morning Steff , very grey here too


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Morning Steff , very grey here too



Hi Jen

Did you have a good time last night


----------



## Dizzydi

Its dull here to and raining !!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Its dull here to and raining !!



Well least its sharing out the bad weather to all of us lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Well least its sharing out the bad weather to all of us lol



lol yeah it is - not that I want to wish 2012 to go quickly but come on weather give us some sun and warmth plllleeeeaaasssseee


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> lol yeah it is - not that I want to wish 2012 to go quickly but come on weather give us some sun and warmth plllleeeeaaasssseee



haha,Yes agree totally, we need more sun and less cloud.


----------



## Jennywren

Steff said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> Did you have a good time last night



Yes thanks a good time was had by all x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone...Its a change to report a bit of sunshine from Bristol, only problem is theres also a shower with it 
Enjoy your day
John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone...Its a change to report a bit of sunshine from Bristol, only problem is theres also a shower with it
> Enjoy your day
> John.



Same here thank goodness,means I can hang the washing on the line and give the radiators a rest lol x

You have a good day John


----------



## runner

Sunshine here too - looks like there will be washing fluttering all over the UK!  Off to see baby seals on beach later on.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone....Its raining quite heavy in Bristol this morning, also very windy, (But I can take Bi- Carb for that) 

Whatever your doing enjoy your day and stay safe..

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone....Its raining quite heavy in Bristol this morning, also very windy, (But I can take Bi- Carb for that)
> 
> Whatever your doing enjoy your day and stay safe..
> 
> John



Hi John
Think if anyone has escaped the rain today they have been very lucky indeed, I saw on the news some bus driver who had a tree fall on his vehicle in Surrey it looked bad.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx

Nice to wake up to the dog lying on my head literally lol.....

Nice and dry at least this morning but still zub zero temps.
Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff xx. Weather in Bristol very much the same as yours.

Good morning everyone. soon be the weekend then you can have a break


----------



## runner

Morning all - nice sunny day on the east coast here.  Hope you are feeling good.


----------



## Dizzydi

Wish this rain would sod off, getting boring now 

Think I need a drink lol


----------



## ukjohn

Glass of fresh rainwater be OK Di..


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> Glass of fresh rainwater be OK Di..


]


It will do for tonight thanks john..... Saving myself for a glass or 2 of vino in Oxford!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, its a very windy morning here in Bristol, just found part of the back garden fence blown down, and now its starting to rain as well.

Stay safe

John


----------



## Steff

Evening all

John same thing happened to my neighbour we dislike her though so did have a snide laugh, we saw what had happened this morning her fence had been completely blown off, came home and it had all been smashed up and you can see right into her house now 

Andy it looks like a new year has brought us all out of our shells again,heres hoping

Seen as if the bar staff are back in business ill have a cheeky half of lager top


----------



## runner

Hi all, sorry to hear about your fence John, hope it won't take too much to fix it.  I'll have a 'last day of Christmas' Brandy Highball please.


----------



## runner

Brandy, dash of Campari, or Angastura Bitters, dash of Quantreau or similar, topped up with lemonade (diet, of course!)


----------



## Steff

Cheers Andy glad your not as greedy as i thought


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Fresh pot of coffee on the hob waiting for you all.
Enjoy your day.

John


----------



## runner

Ahhh, just the thing - morning all - trying to be sunny at the moment (me and the weather!)


----------



## Steff

Afternoon Runner ad John

Was nice to have the sun today even though it was only for an hour lol. x

Nice weekend planned of nothing haha


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x

Quick trip into town to exchange one of my sons xmas pressies, so nothing turned into a trip to town ahah.
Hope everyone is well and has a good weekend


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff...Good morning everyone, like steff says, have a nice weekend everyone.

John.


----------



## runner

Morning all - hope it's not too busy Steff and your son gets what he wants.  Sunny here, now off to get dressed!  and clean out the chickens.  Have a nice weekend one and all


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all - hope it's not too busy Steff and your son gets what he wants.  Sunny here, now off to get dressed!  and clean out the chickens.  Have a nice weekend one and all



All quiet made sure I left well early to avoid the rush lol, plan worked and i got home 20 mins ago x

Have a good wkend runner and John x


----------



## Steff

Good going, did you get a trike?


Pimms is being passed around but im drinking from the jug so you will have to be very quick


----------



## Steff

It is always pimms a clock time lol..


----------



## runner

Andy HB said:


> Well, today I have cycled 12.324 miles. On the return journey my max speed was 19.4 mph, the average being 11.4 mph (mainly due to towpath cycling). Guess what I got as a birthday pressie in December?!!
> 
> Anyway, I now have sufficient polyfiller to fill the nasty cracks in my bathroom, just as soon as I've finished scraping all the nasty swirly paint off the ceiling. You never know, I might actually finish decorating my house this year. It's only been around 5 years since I started!
> 
> Andy



Very impressive with the bike riding!  I think it took us 15 years at least to go through the house - our bedroom being the last.  We had to scrape 'rustic' type plaster off some of the walls - good luck with the ceiling!


----------



## Tezzz

I could murder a coke and rum (think about it...) but I've got to go back and scare some more passengers soon. (I'm at *W*)


----------



## runner

Hi Tez!  A coke and rum will be waiting at the bar for when you finish


----------



## Steff

Mince and dumplings with veg for tea tonight, feel like I wanna treat so 2 small dumplings for me


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone...Nothing like a bit of sunshine for a nice start to the day, I hope you are all enjoying some nice weather as well.

Have a nice day whatever you are doing.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning John and all x
Nice day today so washing out blowing nicely on the line


----------



## Monica

Steff said:


> Morning John and all x
> Nice day today so washing out blowing nicely on the line



Sunny here too. No washing out though, as my back is hurting. I didn't put a wash on, as I couldn't bend down to sort one out


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Sunny here too. No washing out though, as my back is hurting. I didn't put a wash on, as I couldn't bend down to sort one out



oh no what u done


----------



## Jennywren

Grey and gloomy in London


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Grey and gloomy in London



No good Jenny, how are you gonna top that tan up eh


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Morning John and all x
> Nice day today so washing out blowing nicely on the line



My washing can't go on the line here, it's well drab lol don't envy hubby going to the football!


----------



## Jennywren

Steff said:


> No good Jenny, how are you gonna top that tan up eh



No tan here Steff , English rose me lol


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> No tan here Steff , English rose me lol



LOL snap mate, me and a lobster are sepearated at birth only by pincers


----------



## Monica

Steff said:


> oh no what u done



Don't know, my back's been aching for a while, but yesterday it was extremely painful. It's not too bad now, but if I bend my head forward it doesn't hurt my neck, it hurts my middle back. Well, it'll teach me to sit up straight.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Don't know, my back's been aching for a while, but yesterday it was extremely painful. It's not too bad now, but if I bend my head forward it doesn't hurt my neck, it hurts my middle back. Well, it'll teach me to sit up straight.



Monica you should invest in a tube of biofreeze its not cheap at about ?9 but it lasts ages and does the trick, i use it on a prologned shoulder pain i have and it works wonders..


----------



## Monica

Steff said:


> Monica you should invest in a tube of biofreeze its not cheap at about ?9 but it lasts ages and does the trick, i use it on a prologned shoulder pain i have and it works wonders..



Thanks Steff, I'll have a look


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Thanks Steff, I'll have a look



No bother, if you do get it one warning always wash your hands straight after applying it hun, cause it causes havoc if you get it in your eyes,mouth etc .


----------



## Monica

I had a warm pack (can't remember the name, it was the last one) on it all afternoon and evening. That helped a lot.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> I had a warm pack (can't remember the name, it was the last one) on it all afternoon and evening. That helped a lot.



Yeah there good those things,I often try having a nice warm bath but 9 times out of 10 the dog or my son have other ideas, and the bath gets wasted lol


----------



## Monica

lol - I hate baths, I prefer showers
When in labour I tried having a warm bath, but only stayed in for about 5 minutes


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> lol - I hate baths, I prefer showers
> When in labour I tried having a warm bath, but only stayed in for about 5 minutes



They made me have one in hospital to try and bring things along and it did work, only trouble was they could not get me out the dam bath lol.


----------



## Monica

Steff said:


> They made me have one in hospital to try and bring things along and it did work, only trouble was they could not get me out the dam bath lol.



lol


----------



## Steff

Anybody wanna join me for a limited offer for one hour only its buy one get one free on any spirit,so im having  a G&T ....

Dont tell Andy im doing this though cause im not really authorised


----------



## Steff

Good morning one and all xx

Hope everyone is well this morning, woke after having a lovely 8 hour sleep so cant be to bad.
Its my dads birthday tomorrow wish i was guna be there to see him open his card it has this huge 65 badge on it hahah..

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning one and all xx
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning, woke after having a lovely 8 hour sleep so cant be to bad.
> Its my dads birthday tomorrow wish i was guna be there to see him open his card it has this huge 65 badge on it hahah..
> 
> Have a good day everyone



Good morning Steff  Hope your Dad has a good birthday - does he have anything planned?


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, Good morning Steff, Wish your Dad a happy birthday from an  OAP to a new one 

Morning to everyone that follows, enjoy your day

John


----------



## Steff

Thank you guys

Alan to my knowledge he has nothing planned, he has recently started getting into bingo which just so happens to be Tuesdays so he my go up to his local WMC and sink a few and play a game or 2 .x


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> And as soon as he arrives, he departs again!
> 
> Meanwhile, may I wish Steff's Dad many happy returns of the day.
> 
> Andy



Thank you Andy.
A nice pot of stew on the go here, I was wondering if rosti was a good idea?


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> If I knew what a rosti was, I would probably say yes!



Init some kind of potato, i just thought no cause of carbs


----------



## ukjohn

Rosti, is shredded cooked potato squeezed together into a patty then fried..

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Rosti, is shredded cooked potato squeezed together into a patty then fried..
> 
> John



Oh my so its wrong in so many ways


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all x 

Been a very tiring day today.......


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nighty night all x
> 
> Been a very tiring day today.......



Sleep well Steff  I seem to have developed a cold today, grrr!


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx

hope all is well, hope the cold goes as quick as it arrived Alan gr x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all xx
> 
> hope all is well, hope the cold goes as quick as it arrived Alan gr x



Good morning  Thanks Steff, still got a fuzzy head this morning


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Thanks Steff, still got a fuzzy head this morning



My sister is currently suffering a strain of swine flu  had it since 1st jan, she said if it wernt for the hot sweats it would not be so bad grr x.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, Steff and everyone. Hope your  muzzy head clears soon Alan.

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Alan, Steff and everyone. Hope your  muzzy head clears soon Alan.
> 
> John



Thanks John, feeling slightly better than yesterday


----------



## rossi_mac

fuzzy head, you on the sauce last night Sir A of the North?


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> fuzzy head, you on the sauce last night Sir A of the North?



Would have been nice, instead of this head cold!  How's the new shed/extension looking now?


----------



## rossi_mac

I can now at least walk in the shed and use it as a shed all furniture and boxes are back in the hoose, so that a relief!

Builders have moved out and all good, just a small fact of decorating fitting kitchen etc etc to be done! I've said to wifey it'll take 3 years! She kind of agrees!

PS Also buying a pair of trainers to get on the road, you doing the great sout next autumn? Might aim for that one!??

Just need to sort BP out now bought a monitor and looking better than I thought so thats good.

Hope you and yours are all groovy

and to everyone else


----------



## Steff

Hi Rossi, 

Nice to see you posting mucker 

hope to see you at Oxford soon....


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm in the mood to do a little jig!! Anyone care to join me 

Then bring on the vat's!!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I'm in the mood to do a little jig!! Anyone care to join me
> 
> Then bring on the vat's!!



Ok what we jigging to  x


----------



## rossi_mac

hey Steff et all 

yeah that would be cool, I probably owe you a pint  Loked at prices and train times sixteen nicker to get there, and an hour n 'arf to get there, never look at how to get home, as who knows!

Is it a jig-saw?? Helped a mates kid do one on an ipad? Weird sensation, and no missing pieces


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Ok what we jigging to  x



Bit of lady Gaga or Rihanna lol!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Bit of lady Gaga or Rihanna lol!



Yeah deffo rhianna found love in a hopeless place and lady gaga born this way


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Yeah deffo rhianna found love in a hopeless place and lady gaga born this way



Both great song..... Love running to them and a bit of of j-lo! 

My sister has just ordered me to make a brew.... What's that all about lol... Pass the wine


----------



## ukjohn

John comes in with a quick step, and falls over the front step....nice music girls..


----------



## Steff

lol John

come over here ive got a hand and it needs taking for the first dance


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Both great song..... Love running to them and a bit of of j-lo!
> 
> My sister has just ordered me to make a brew.... What's that all about lol... Pass the wine



u got your sis over for company hun?

get her told tea is for wimps


----------



## ukjohn

If your gentle with me ok , Waltz, Quickstep or Cha Cha


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> If your gentle with me ok , Waltz, Quickstep or Cha Cha



Quickstep, ill promise not to step on your tues , as for kneecapping you cant quite give the same guarentee im afraid


----------



## ukjohn

MMmmmm this is nice, your quite light on my feet 
Holding you in my arms for this dance has set my heart on fire..either that or its heartburn after that damn pizza.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> MMmmmm this is nice, your quite light on my feet
> Holding you in my arms for this dance has set my heart on fire..either that or its heartburn after that damn pizza.



it'll be that 14 inch you had John


----------



## Dizzydi

Can i jump in for the next dance, just put me lycra leggings ready


----------



## ukjohn

Theres no answer to that steff..

I'm outa here, going to play or fight with Rosie for a while

Night Steff sleep tight xxx


----------



## Steff

Di you will have to do with me ive knackered john out


Sleep well john hope you win the battle


----------



## ukjohn

Dizzydi said:


> Can i jump in for the next dance, just put me lycra leggings ready



Sorry Di to late anyway I prefer you without the lycra 

nite nite..x


----------



## Dizzydi

Oh no gutted I missed out on the dancing night john, Come on then Steff lets boogie woogie


----------



## Dizzydi

New song just come on

'There's a duck in my kitchen what am I gonna do'


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> New song just come on
> 
> 'There's a duck in my kitchen what am I gonna do'



I dnt know that one pmsl


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> I dnt know that one pmsl



It always comes on when my sister is round, just as she goes into the kitchen and I hear am almighty quack (aka parp)


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> It always comes on when my sister is round, just as she goes into the kitchen and I hear am almighty quack (aka parp)



Rofl, have u started on the wine without me lovvie


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Rofl, have u started on the wine without me lovvie



No my love - sober as!!

Got to pop out in 10 and get hubby from train station.....must test blood before I get in car....been having a low day today!!

Right then misses, gonna love ya and leave you and I promise saving myself till 28th for vino. Good night and dream of Alan Partridge xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> No my love - sober as!!
> 
> Got to pop out in 10 and get hubby from train station.....must test blood before I get in car....been having a low day today!!
> 
> Right then misses, gonna love ya and leave you and I promise saving myself till 28th for vino. Good night and dream of Alan Partridge xxx



excellent pmsl at alan 

Hope hubby is ok hun, catch you soon xx night


----------



## Steff

Good morning fellow islanders x 
I trust all is well, Sorry to see you had such a rubbish night Alan hun, ended up having my son in bed with me at 4am this morning could not stop coughing so I reckon theres something doing the rounds..


----------



## David H

Steff said:


> Good morning fellow islanders x
> I trust all is well, Sorry to see you had such a rubbish night Alan hun, ended up having my son in bed with me at 4am this morning could not stop coughing so I reckon theres something doing the rounds..



Morning Steff, I'm not a happy camper this morning!
'Gurriers' 'Curs of Hell' set fire to my plastic recycle bins in my front garden at 5am, Fire Brigade were called to extinguish them.
Of course it was the one night I forgot to set the record on the Video for my CCTV. Grrrrr!

Anyway life must go on.


----------



## Steff

David H said:


> Morning Steff, I'm not a happy camper this morning!
> 'Gurriers' 'Curs of Hell' set fire to my plastic recycle bins in my front garden at 5am, Fire Brigade were called to extinguish them.
> Of course it was the one night I forgot to set the record on the Video for my CCTV. Grrrrr!
> 
> Anyway life must go on.



Oh no David thats terrible, is this a regular thing then? seen as u have CCTV.
P.s Lovely to see you in here X


----------



## David H

Steff said:


> Oh no David thats terrible, is this a regular thing then? seen as u have CCTV.
> P.s Lovely to see you in here X



No had CCTV when I parked the Minibus from the Childrens Charity in my driveway, and late night drinkers were forever throwing empty vodka, beer bottles in my garden as they passed.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, David and everybody.

Sorry to hear about your problem David. that sort of thing really gets my back up.


----------



## Steff

Well I must be losing it LOL

I was sure I posted in here about 5 o clock and said good evening all hope everyones well.

Anyways Im definetly here now, 
Alan how are you feeling?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Hope everyones well, day of today so will spend it doing housework and waiting on the delivery of a new watch 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## David H

Steff said:


> Good morning all x
> Hope everyones well, day of today so will spend it doing housework and waiting on the delivery of a new watch
> Hope everyone is well



Good Morning Missy, I too am Spring Cleaning (probably the effects of the Steroids, giving me renewed energy) and waiting for a Digital cable box, phone and Broadband modem, was paying €63.23 per month for Basic 17 channel cable TV + broadband.

Managed to re-negotiate terms for 170 Digital TV channels, Fibre-optic Broadband 54 mps, phone free evening, weekend and free calls to 21 worldwide destinations all for ...... wait for it ....... €39 Per Month.

Threats work!... I threatened to dump the cable company and use a FTA sat reciever + freeview box and get another provider for broadband and free phone for €40.60 Per Month, they weren't long coming back with what I consider an excellent deal.

I'm one happy camper this morning.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning steff, enjoy yourself with the housework 

I'm off in about half an hour for my eye screening.

Good morning everyone, have a nice day.

John


----------



## Northerner

Hope everything goes well with the screening John, and that David and Steff get their things on time  Sounds a great deal David! I can't imagine what 54 mbps is like!  Mine is about 2 at most!


----------



## David H

Northerner said:


> Hope everything goes well with the screening John, and that David and Steff get their things on time  Sounds a great deal David! I can't imagine what 54 mbps is like!  Mine is about 2 at most!



2 Mbps ... OMG ... when you switch on in the morning you have to come back at lunch 'cause the system would only then have booted up. 

That's as bad as Dial-up (the bad old days)

Fibre Optic 54Mbps downloaded Cowboys & Aliens (1 hr 34min running) in high compression (whatever that is in 20 mins)


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning steff, enjoy yourself with the housework
> 
> I'm off in about half an hour for my eye screening.
> 
> Good morning everyone, have a nice day.
> 
> John



Hope it all goes smoothly John i have mine on the 30th had the letter yesterday.

David pleased your morning has started better you tough negotiater you .
Alan hope your cold is clearning


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 
Hope alls well in the island
Catch everyone later x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> Hope alls well in the island
> Catch everyone later x



Good morning Steff! Best of luck for later!


----------



## ukjohn

Morning Steff, Alan and everyone..Crisp white frost in Bristol this morning.

Good luck later Steff

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Morning Steff, Alan and everyone..Crisp white frost in Bristol this morning.
> 
> Good luck later Steff
> 
> John



Good morning John, very frosty here in Southampton too - a real contrast to the past few days!


----------



## Steff

Thanks guys,
Drinks are on meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, my dream job is now mine I love working in a kitchen hehehe,so so happy


----------



## Northerner

Brilliant Steff, absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Brilliant Steff, absolutely brilliant!



Thank you Alan, luckily my doc appt is at 9 so that wont be affected monday, that was my first worry lol. x pleased it dnt effect me coming to oxford either x

How are you feeling now?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thank you Alan, luckily my doc appt is at 9 so that wont be affected monday, that was my first worry lol. x pleased it dnt effect me coming to oxford either x
> 
> How are you feeling now?



I'm fully recovered now thanks Steff, although my 2 pound weight loss might have been due to not having much appetite I guess!  Good news you are not working saturdays!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm fully recovered now thanks Steff, although my 2 pound weight loss might have been due to not having much appetite I guess!  Good news you are not working saturdays!



I was thinking that when i saw you had written that on there, but you know a loss is a loss x


----------



## Northerner

Brrrrrr!!!!! Good morning everyone! It's -6 this morning!


----------



## Steff

Morning Alan, yet to step out but  need to go to town later so will find out just how cold it is lol


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, Steff and everyone.

Weather conditions the same in Bristol as Southampton Brrrr 

Hope you all enjoy your weekend whatever you may be doing, take care.

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Alan, Steff and everyone.
> 
> Weather conditions the same in Bristol as Southampton Brrrr
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your weekend whatever you may be doing, take care.
> 
> John



And you John xx t/c


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Much warmer here in Southampton this morning i.e. not freezing!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.  No frost in Bristol this morning, looks nice but cloudy outside. Hope you all enjoy your Sunday.

John


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Bit dull and damp on the East coast here.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

hope everyone is well x


----------



## runner

Yes thanks Steff - you too - have you taken up darts??


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Yes thanks Steff - you too - have you taken up darts??



yeah ages ago lol


----------



## Steff

Good evening all x
Hope everyones had a good wkend


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good evening all x
> Hope everyones had a good wkend



Good evening Steff, are you all set for tomorrow?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good evening Steff, are you all set for tomorrow?



Yes Alan everything is ironed to within a inch of its life lol.

got my son a key cut yesterday he was so proud, so pleased his dad finishes at 2 though coz means he will have someone in when he gets home


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Been up since 5.45 bloomin home phone went but was a with held number hmm.
Anyway hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all x
> Been up since 5.45 bloomin home phone went but was a with held number hmm.
> Anyway hope everyone is well



Good morning Steff  I was up at 5:45 too, sleep is overrated  Pretty chilly again here in Southampton, although not as bad as Saturday.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Alan and everyone. Frosty start to the day in Bristol.
Enjoy the day ahead 

John


----------



## Steff

Evening all
been a lonnnng day 7 hours on my feet,food bath then bed for me x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> been a lonnnng day 7 hours on my feet,food bath then bed for me x



More gruelling than Greggs, eh?  Have a nice relaxing evening Steff, I imagine that the OH and son have been catering for your every whim since you got home?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> More gruelling than Greggs, eh?  Have a nice relaxing evening Steff, I imagine that the OH and son have been catering for your every whim since you got home?



Er nearly Alan, I had a bisto shepards pie in the oven for me so ate within 15 minutes so cant ask for much more lol....

Nighty night anyways in off to bed Xx


----------



## Mark T

Brrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Steff

My sentiments exactly Mark lol


----------



## Northerner

It's a bit chilly here in Southampton too, minus 5C according to my thermometer


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Don't expect it will make you feel any better, but its a white frost in Bristol as well 

Winter draws on as they say 

Have a nice day

John


----------



## Steff

And you John

behave yourself x


----------



## Northerner

Hope you have a good day John, give Rosie a kiss from me!


----------



## Dizzydi

By god my garage is cold..... Just forced myself to do a 30 mins weight loss run! I now I think I need an hot toddy


----------



## Steff

evening all xxxxxx


----------



## ukjohn

Evening Steff, how did today go?


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Evening Steff, how did today go?



John,
It was good, the place is so bad though, theres tape keeping everything together and im contending with a leak by the dish washer thats been there 10 days, so spend half my duties mopping up water grrr x

never mind it wnt bother me im still smiling lol

You ok John?


----------



## ukjohn

Yea, I'm ok Steff. Looking forward to the Oxford meet now, be great to meet up with some new faces.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Yea, I'm ok Steff. Looking forward to the Oxford meet now, be great to meet up with some new faces.



I'm excited about it too - not long to go now!


----------



## Dizzydi

Andy HB said:


> Sorry, Tod isn't available but I hear that Luke is quite warm at the moment!
> 
> Greetings all.
> 
> Andy



I'm nice and warm now, and who will be available on Thursday! I he he he


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I'm excited about it too - not long to go now!



Me too!. Hope everyone is having a nice evening x


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Yea, I'm ok Steff. Looking forward to the Oxford meet now, be great to meet up with some new faces.





Northerner said:


> I'm excited about it too - not long to go now!





Dizzydi said:


> Me too!. Hope everyone is having a nice evening x



me 3 cant wait lol.I will be ready for it i tell ya


----------



## David H

Morning All!

I'm back sorta!

Long story short, updated Fibre optic broadband to 100Mbps - Wow!
From desktop click to ready to use browser 5 - 7 sec !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Downside they tell me my TV set-top box is faulty and I'm to get a replacement Thurs, + the phone handset doesn't match properly to existing Router/Modem, so that needs changing too.

At least I can my daily fix of internet again.

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Northerner

Hi David! As long as you have the interweb, that's the main thing! Wow! 100mbps! My phone line is down at the moment and my internet connection keeps dropping. Have reported the fault and it's at the exchange - could be 3 days to fix! And I had to call them on my mobile and therefore pay for the call on their so-called 'freefone' number  I'm seriously contemplating cable!

Cool and drizzly here in Southampton this morning - hasn't really got light yet!


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope evereyones well, bloomin got soaked coming back from school arghhh.Hope everyones well

Welcome back David


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

Welcome back David.

Steff sorry you got soaked , would you like me to rub you down with a warm towel 

I'm convinced that Alan is sending Southamptons rubbish weather this way, thats about 5 days now that our weather has been the same


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Welcome back David.
> 
> Steff sorry you got soaked , would you like me to rub you down with a warm towel
> 
> I'm convinced that Alan is sending Southamptons rubbish weather this way, thats about 5 days now that our weather has been the same



Since it's coming in from the West, I rather think it's the other way round John!


----------



## Steff

Good morning Alan x how are you now


----------



## Steff

Right im off now.
Catch everyone later on, enjoy the rest of your day all Xx


----------



## Steff

Woo im now officially on the pay roll,signed my contract today to.Get my first wage 26th, other halves birthday as well haha xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Woo im now officially on the pay roll,signed my contract today to.Get my first wage 26th, other halves birthday as well haha xx



Nice feeling eh Steff?  Don't worry, we won't expect you to foot the bill for everyone in Oxford


----------



## ukjohn

Quiet message to Di, leave your purse at home on the 28th, Steff will be loaded


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> Quiet message to Di, leave your purse at home on the 28th, Steff will be loaded



No danger of that, my friends all say I'm like the queen! Never got any cash he he he so steff make sure you've got a big wadge! 

Hope everyone has had a great night. 

Good night and catch ya all later


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Nice feeling eh Steff?  Don't worry, we won't expect you to foot the bill for everyone in Oxford ;





ukjohn said:


> Quiet message to Di, leave your purse at home on the 28th, Steff will be loaded



Ill be skint by then again lol, plan on getting him a watch for his birthday 

John you told me you were buying my drinks for the day


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, drizzly and cloudy again in Bristol, hope you all have a nice day..

I'm off out now to find a weeks work to help pay for Steffies Drinks on the 
28th 

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, drizzly and cloudy again in Bristol, hope you all have a nice day..
> 
> I'm off out now to find a weeks work to help pay for Steffies Drinks on the
> 28th
> 
> John.



Well get going then you wnt do it while your on here 

Morning John btw


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! It's grey but dry here in Southampton - very mild though!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning! It's grey but dry here in Southampton - very mild though!



Same here,bloomin cold with it though


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Same here,bloomin cold with it though



It's wet now here - looks like John has got himself a job blowing all the rain clouds over here from Bristol!


----------



## Dizzydi

Is it home time yet , could do with a vino or two to wind down and a bit of a jig


----------



## Steff

Well thats my first week over, phew,nice warm bath with my name on it


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well thats my first week over, phew,nice warm bath with my name on it



You survived! Hope you are enjoying the new job Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You survived! Hope you are enjoying the new job Steff



Yeah enjoying it, still peeing me about with hours, boss says im 12 to 6 rta says im 1 to 7 gr


----------



## Mark T

Yuk, soggy here today and it of course it happened to be the day that the person I lift share with is on holiday - so I cycled in it.

The good think is I only need to log a few extra kilometres in RunKeeper this month and I'll beat my previous best total monthly mileage total!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all x hope everyones well



Good morning Steff! Cool and a bit cloudy here in Southampton, but not bad at all for mid-January  Day off Steff?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff! Cool and a bit cloudy here in Southampton, but not bad at all for mid-January  Day off Steff?



Yes x
Unfortunetly at the doctord with my lad though


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes x
> Unfortunetly at the doctord with my lad though



Aw. I hope he gets well soon


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Aw. I hope he gets well soon



ty.

catch everyone later


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Alan and everyone. Cloudy and dull here in Bristol, mild but looks like rain.

Hope the lad is ok steff.

John


----------



## lucy123

Good morning all.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, Alan and everyone. Cloudy and dull here in Bristol, mild but looks like rain.
> 
> Hope the lad is ok steff.
> 
> John



Thanks alan and john.he has just been told he has eczyma but it runs in his side of the family we did suspect it was but needed confirmation x


----------



## Steff

Well im gonna be a naughty girl tomorrow and have a fry up in a local cafe with my FIL and son hehe why not eh 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well im gonna be a naughty girl tomorrow and have a fry up in a local cafe with my FIL and son hehe why not eh
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend



You deserve a treat Steff, enjoy!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan and everyone. Its a bit windy in Bristol this morning with some blue sky peeping through the fast moving clouds.

Enjoy your fry up Steff........That gives me an idea Steff, my daughter is working until 8pm tonight, think I might sneak myself a fry up 

John.


----------



## lucy123

Good morning all


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

No fry up im afraid got cancelled was no trains from where FIL lives, so we went to mcds instead lol


----------



## Steff

Dear me I cant stay awake today, dozed off to a terade of texts from my BIL chastising me about todays footy results hehe.Hope everyones having a good weekend


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Weather in Bristol very much the same as yesterday.

Hope you all enjoy your Sunday.

John


----------



## Steff

morning john nice day so far here, took dog out at 8 and he wernt so keen mind you lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John, Steff, and anyone else looking in  Just got back from my run - weather is cool here, but dry and nowhere near as windy as it was yesterday thankfully!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning John, Steff, and anyone else looking in  Just got back from my run - weather is cool here, but dry and nowhere near as windy as it was yesterday thankfully!



Yeah to true, left my apron out overnight and looks like it would now fit my son oops


----------



## Dizzydi

Good night forum buddies. 

Hope you all have a great week. X


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good night forum buddies.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week. X



You too Di, sleep well


----------



## Steff

And you Di sleep well x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all hope everyones well x



Good morning Steff  Hope you have a good day at work today! Weather here is cool but dry at the moment


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Hope you have a good day at work today! Weather here is cool but dry at the moment



Thank you Alan shift has moved again back to 12-6 now boss said ignore the rota, can bet your bottom doller the lass from behind the bar will say something to me but way i see it you do your hours i do mine gr.


----------



## Mark T

Mornin' Alan and Steff


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Mornin' Alan and Steff



Morning Mark hope u have a good day


----------



## lucy123

Morning!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning!



Morning Lucy, hope your feeling better


----------



## lucy123

Steff said:


> Morning Lucy, hope your feeling better



Morning Steff - Not really - waking bs now 10.7 and feel very sick, but just going to ride it out for now.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Morning Steff - Not really - waking bs now 10.7 and feel very sick, but just going to ride it out for now.



Sorry I just read your other thread after I has asked hope your well grr ..

I know how it is to get higher readings very disheartening but when your sick or poorly things cant be helped, I hope the sickness passes soon and your not poorly for to much longer.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, bit late today, I've been to see the nurse to give some blood for tests for my check up on 6th February.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, bit late today, I've been to see the nurse to give some blood for tests for my check up on 6th February.
> 
> John.



Hello John,
You timed it well im just off to work hehe..wow nice and early for the samples aint she lol

Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Steff

Feel urghhh dnt know where this cold has came from i was fine when i went to bed last night and now my head to neck is dead grrrrrrrr.
Luckily had an italian chef in with me today so helped some what hehe


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Feel urghhh dnt know where this cold has came from i was fine when i went to bed last night and now my head to neck is dead grrrrrrrr.
> Luckily had an italian chef in with me today so helped some what hehe



It wasn't Gino was it?  Hope the cold goes as quickly as it came Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It wasn't Gino was it?  Hope the cold goes as quickly as it came Steff



His name is Enrique lol, he was introducing me to this italina meat it was yum lol...


----------



## Dizzydi

I've got gino again in July....... Do you want to meet him steff? 

So how was your Italian meat lol xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I've got gino again in July....... Do you want to meet him steff?
> 
> So how was your Italian meat lol xxx



very chewy in bits i must say
oh depends when in July im chopping tomatoes with james martin


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> very chewy in bits i must say
> oh depends when in July im chopping tomatoes with james martin



I've got James Martin, gino and jean christope nouvelle on the 25th July would you like tickets xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I've got James Martin, gino and jean christope nouvelle on the 25th July would you like tickets xxx



Well if you got um is they room for me even


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Well if you got um is they room for me even



There is my love lol.... They are doing cooking demos at an event i work on, but if you can make it I'll get you tickets. I'll tell you more Saturday, xxx 

Ps of to bed now sleep tight xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> There is my love lol.... They are doing cooking demos at an event i work on, but if you can make it I'll get you tickets. I'll tell you more Saturday, xxx
> 
> Ps of to bed now sleep tight xxx



Ok hun x

Catch you soon ,nights xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 
Death warmed up sums me up well today, cant believe how worse I am throat like a cheese grater atm,certainly dont want to stay off work after 8 days though grr,pplenty lemsip for me x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> Death warmed up sums me up well today, cant believe how worse I am throat like a cheese grater atm,certainly dont want to stay off work after 8 days though grr,pplenty lemsip for me x



Aw! Hope you manage to get through the day OK Steff, and feel better soon


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Aw! Hope you manage to get through the day OK Steff, and feel better soon



Ta.
Much planned today Alan? x


----------



## Mark T

Hopefully you are feeling better soon Stef.

My little boy and wife have a nasty cold right now too and I think my other half only managed 4 hours sleep last night because she was so blocked up


----------



## David H

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> Death warmed up sums me up well today, cant believe how worse I am throat like a cheese grater atm,certainly dont want to stay off work after 8 days though grr,pplenty lemsip for me x



Old Home Remedy:

An old home remedy for sore throat is tea made with lemon, apple cider vinegar, cayenne, and honey. A typical recipe would be made by adding one teaspoon of apple cider vinegar, a tiny pinch of cayenne pepper, the juice of 1/4 lemon, and one teaspoon of honey to a cup of hot water and then stirring. Typically, up to four cups a day is suggested. Honey is also used to soothe a cough.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..Not a very nice morning in Bristol, its pouring down with rain.

Stef, sorry your not feeling to good, when I have a sore throat I always suck cherry flavour Strepsils extra strength, the pharnasist recommended them when I told him I was diabetic.

John.


----------



## Steff

Thanks guys,
John I have those got one in at the minute lol
David thanks for that got all that stuff in bar cayenne,sounds like a good remedy so will get some cayenne


----------



## Steff

Right im off got my thermals on hehe oh and my brolly horible day here.
Catch everyone after 7 X


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Right im off got my thermals on hehe oh and my brolly horible day here.
> Catch everyone after 7 X



Vile weather here as well! Have a good dat Steff!


----------



## muddlethru

It's a right dreickit day here, but shouldn't complain as it's not so great in the north I hear.  Roll on Spring.


----------



## Northerner

muddlethru said:


> It's a right _dreickit_ day here, but shouldn't complain as it's not so great in the north I hear.  Roll on Spring.



Hehe! Your Scottish roots are showing through!


----------



## Steff

Good evening all hope everyones well


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening Steff, Hope the throat is a little better and that you have had a good day..

John xx


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good evening Steff, Hope the throat is a little better and that you have had a good day..
> 
> John xx



Got through it John kept a bottle of water with me lol.
Hope your well


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, grey cloudy sky but dry in Bristol this morning.
Hope you all have a good day and enjoy it.

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, grey cloudy sky but dry in Bristol this morning.
> Hope you all have a good day and enjoy it.
> 
> John



Morning John.
Wish I could take the day off today bloody body is aching i hate all this moaning ffs......
Least its dry thank god x


----------



## muddlethru

Oh drat Northerner, you caught me out on that. I put my hands up I was born and bred in Glasgow but came to England many moons ago. I'm told my accent only comes back when I'm angry which is rare as I'm quite a cool dude, or when I meet a fellow Scot. Lang may yer lum reek.


----------



## Steff

evening all


----------



## Dizzydi

Elo everyone.... Anyone up to much! I feel a bit of tonight, think I'm tired....


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Elo everyone.... Anyone up to much! I feel a bit of tonight, think I'm tired....



Hi Di, it's very quiet tonight, I think everyone's been cured! Hope you have a good night's sleep


----------



## Steff

Away t bed


night


----------



## ukjohn

Dizzydi said:


> Elo everyone.... Anyone up to much! I feel a bit of tonight, think I'm tired....



Come on Di, I'm dying to know, what are you feeling a bit of


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Away t bed
> 
> 
> night



Goodnight Steff, sleep well!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hi Di, it's very quiet tonight, I think everyone's been cured! Hope you have a good night's sleep



I'm definitely not in the cured category today 3.4 this morn and now 3.9.... Good night to you too Alan and everyone else x


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> Come on Di, I'm dying to know, what are you feeling a bit of



Feathered duck down........ Lol


----------



## rossi_mac

ellow folks, trying to finish me glass!

Hope all peeps are grand  Visited the chip van today, tis tasty fodder!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> ellow folks, trying to finish me glass!
> 
> Hope all peeps are grand  Visited the chip van today, tis tasty fodder!



i must be wednesday night !!


----------



## rossi_mac

the only way I know for sure is when I see him! The weeks he doesn't appear really throw me! Or when I get home and think it's wednesday and it's not!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Broken cloud and showers in Bristol this morning.

Hope you are all well and that you have a nice day.

John


----------



## runner

Morning all - same here John, so Marmalade making today!


----------



## ukjohn

Morning Runner...Mmmmmmm home made marmalade, miss my gran making jams and marmalade when I was a kid. Not many people seem to do it these days Runner 

John


----------



## runner

Hi John, if you like chunky marmalade and it turns out OK (haven't made it for years!), I'll send you a sample, with some Apple and Quince Jelly, if I've any left, if you want to PM me your address.  Then perhaps you can give me some feedback - hoping to get my kitchen approved so I can add selling preserves to my self-employed businesses! I already sell them at the 'garden gate' and make for family and friends - my Zing Zing Chutney was a big hit this year!


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening everyone. Been very quiet in here today 

John


----------



## ukjohn

Looks like no one wants to talk to me tonight..I'll go chat with Rosie instead.
Good night all.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Looks like no one wants to talk to me tonight..I'll go chat with Rosie instead.
> Good night all.



Sorry John, have been flipping about all over the place today and forgot to pop in here to say hello! Hope Rosie doesn't miss you too much on Saturday!


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Looks like no one wants to talk to me tonight..I'll go chat with Rosie instead.
> Good night all.



Hi John sorry not feeling to chatty but hope you get more sense from rosie then u wud me haha


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  Clear skies, cold with some sunshine here in Southampton 

Hope the retinopathy scan goes OK this morning Steff, might be a bit bright when you come out!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, our weather is pretty much the same as yours here in Bristol, except that we have just had about 10 minutes of drizzle to add to it.

Good morning everyone, I hope you all enjoy your day.

John


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John! Still very sunny here - I've had to close the curtains to see the screen!  The weather forecast is suggesting it will be dull but dry in Oxford tomorrow


----------



## runner

Hi alan, john,  lovely and sunny here too, so off to clean out chickens in a mo.  Saw a lovely double rainbow yesterday eve.  Things are not too clever on the Marmalade front john - it hasn't set too well, so I might go and get a bottle of certo and have another go, but will be in touch.


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon all busy morning but then spent hour in the bath it was heaven lol x


----------



## runner

Sounds nice and relaxing.  I'm off for a shower after cleaning chickens out!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Sounds nice and relaxing.  I'm off for a shower after cleaning chickens out!



When you say 'cleaning the chickens out', is this some sort of poultry enema? Just wondering...


----------



## runner

Ha ha - it might save a lot of little manure heaps around my garden!  I'm sure they'd love to spend a day relaxing at the spa after a 'clean out'.  (Whoever thought that as a wholesome and good idea??)


----------



## Steff

well kebab  has been put on back burner going for home made meatball pizza instead with naughty cheesy garlic bread woooooooo why not eh x


----------



## Mark T

I'm feeling a bit forum deprived - for some reason the forum has been tagged as "games" by the corporate firewall and it''s getting blocked. 

and sadly, i'm nowhere near important enough to get them to modify the firewall settings...


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> I'm feeling a bit forum deprived - for some reason the forum has been tagged as "games" by the corporate firewall and it''s getting blocked.
> 
> and sadly, i'm nowhere near important enough to get them to modify the firewall settings...



Oh no! Can't you persuade them that diabetes is no game, it's serious business! Perhaps someone spotted David H's quizzes!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Oh no! Can't you persuade them that diabetes is no game, it's serious business! Perhaps someone spotted David H's quizzes!


Unfortunately not.  I've actually had my hands slapped once for being on the forums too much in work time - so maybe not a bad thing 

It's all done on automatic word analysis, so when ever what ever trigger word that caused it dissapears I'll be able to access it again.  In the past when it has happened, it's only been a couple of days.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Bloomin excitement must of took over been up sinnce 5.15 lol by time i get home at 8 tonight reckon il be in bed within minutes haha.

Anyway this place gonna be quiet 2day but hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, cold crisp morning in Bristol today.

I hope you all have a great day today.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, cold crisp morning in Bristol today.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day today.
> 
> John.



Mornig John,
Lovely crisp morning here to,no cnace of a lie in today bloomin neeeeeedd one hehe


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon all,  hope you're all having a lovely relaxing day. 

John I owe you a drink or two for your help yesterday xxx 

Steff so sorry you had to witness the you know what... I tell you that is a sign of true friendship xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon all,  hope you're all having a lovely relaxing day.
> 
> John I owe you a drink or two for your help yesterday xxx
> 
> Steff so sorry you had to witness the you know what... I tell you that is a sign of true friendship xxx



Di its ok I expect you would be the same if it had been the other way around xxxxx


----------



## ukjohn

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon all,  hope you're all having a lovely relaxing day.
> 
> John I owe you a drink or two for your help yesterday xxx
> 
> Steff so sorry you had to witness the you know what... I tell you that is a sign of true friendship xxx



Di, You owe me nothing at all lady, the important thing was your health and safe journey home, that was the only concern of us all.

John.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.Its been trying to snow here in Bristol, but comming to nothing. Wrap up warm everyone and stay safe.


PS: Looks like time has stood still for me, just noticed yesterdays posts from me are numbered 770 and this mornings is also numbered 770. I wonder if I've stopped getting old...ok older if you insist


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone.Its been trying to snow here in Bristol, but comming to nothing. Wrap up warm everyone and stay safe.
> 
> 
> PS: Looks like time has stood still for me, just noticed yesterdays posts from me are numbered 770 and this mornings is also numbered 770. I wonder if I've stopped getting old...ok older if you insist



Oh yeah how weird 

Morning John by the way lol x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Oh yeah how weird
> 
> Morning John by the way lol x



Morning Steff, you fit and ready for work.

I just posted on General board which came up as 771, and now these messages above have changed to 771


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Morning Steff, you fit and ready for work.
> 
> I just posted on General board which came up as 771, and now these messages above have changed to 771



Wel least you have me as a witness to say at least you aint got mad haha.

Yup all ready John up with the lark this morn x


----------



## AlisonM

I need something comforting. After a sleepless night I've struggled all day to keep up and it's absolutely Arctic out there today. Plus, the office is being repainted and it stinks. It's starting to look really good though. I think a large mulled wine should do the job.


----------



## Steff

Well decided to have the bottle of non alcoholic cider that haS  sat in my fridge since friday I need it bloody feet are killing, and cleaning 2 industrial size fryers means i need this drink


----------



## alisonz

Think I just might join you with an alcoholic one  I've had an exhausting day doing absolutely nothing


----------



## Steff

alisonz said:


> Think I just might join you with an alcoholic one  I've had an exhausting day doing absolutely nothing



LOL
Oh nawty


----------



## Steff

Morning all dodgy tummy today not going anywhere if this dont pass wow not good.
its damp and cold as usual but on the bright side saw 3 squirrels this morning lol x
Hope every1 has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all dodgy tummy today not going anywhere if this dont pass wow not good.
> its damp and cold as usual but on the bright side saw 3 squirrels this morning lol x
> Hope every1 has a good day



Good morning Steff, I hope your tummy is feeling better soon  It's sunny and very cold here in Southampton, brrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Mark T

Hope your tummy gets better soon Steff.

We have got cold and dry, although if the metoffice radar is to be believed, we might get something wet this morning.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Alan, Mark and everyone. Cold frosty start to the day in Bristol.

Steff, hope your tummy soon feels better.

John


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
My god even the brass monkeys are nowhere to be seen by eck its cold


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff,

I?m glad my life-share was prompt today ? walking up to the meeting point I didn?t warm up this morning.

I was planning to go out for some exercise this lunchtime, but I think I?ll need a lot of willpower to get out the door.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff,
> 
> I?m glad my life-share was prompt today ? walking up to the meeting point I didn?t warm up this morning.
> 
> I was planning to go out for some exercise this lunchtime, but I think I?ll need a lot of willpower to get out the door.



Morning Mark,
You excited about this fantasy league darts event lol


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.no white frost in Bristol this morning, quite a pleasant morning but still cold.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone.no white frost in Bristol this morning, quite a pleasant morning but still cold.
> 
> John.



So you will be wearing clothes this morning then John x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> So you will be wearing clothes this morning then John x



Just a light thong and some socks steff, I know you like me to dress up


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Morning Mark,
> You excited about this fantasy league darts event lol


It would be nice for a few more people to throw there hats in, else I'm going to have to grab an entry for my little boy too


----------



## twinnie

hi all long time no see  large coffee please {no change there }


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hi all long time no see  large coffee please {no change there }



Hehe! How did I know that was coming?


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Hehe! How did I know that was coming?



haha i am a women of habit


----------



## Steff

Large vodka plz peeps


----------



## twinnie

Steff said:


> Large vodka plz peeps



coming right up


----------



## ukjohn

Goodnight everyone, think I'll have a rare early night for a change and hope my dream is a good one. 

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Goodnight everyone, think I'll have a rare early night for a change and hope my dream is a good one.
> 
> John



Sleep well little one!


----------



## Steff

Ty Vick

Nights John it will be good ill be in it hahah


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone hope alls well x
Woo one more shift then im done for the week, bloody cant wait my hands are in agony especially my knuckles il need the weekend just to recover hehe.


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff



Morning mark 

Looking like you might not have to get lad to sign up to darts, we got a couple of novices onboard now haha


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, weather here in Bristol is pretty much the same as yesterday bright but cold, have a nice day and wrap up warm.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, weather here in Bristol is pretty much the same as yesterday bright but cold, have a nice day and wrap up warm.
> 
> John.



Morning John, its ever so cold gonna must remember to wear shoes today wooo


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Morning John, its ever so cold gonna must remember to wear shoes today wooo


Just shoes only?


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Just shoes only?



Well a scarf as well


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Morning mark
> 
> Looking like you might not have to get lad to sign up to darts, we got a couple of novices onboard now haha


Well there are 8 players in total and, so far, 5 people taking part.  So my little lad might yet get to sign up.


----------



## Northerner

Brrrr!!! Minus 4 here at the moment and is going to get colder through the night! Not looking forward to tomorrow's run!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Brrrr!!! Minus 4 here at the moment and is going to get colder through the night! Not looking forward to tomorrow's run!



It really cold here to. 

Steff has asked me to say goodnight to you all.. So here goes good night everyone hope you all sleep well 

From steff and i x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> It really cold here to.
> 
> Steff has asked me to say goodnight to you all.. So here goes good night everyone hope you all sleep well
> 
> From steff and i x



Have I missed something? Has Steff lost her connection? Goodnight my dears, sleep well!


----------



## ukjohn

Goodnight Steff and Di, sleep well.

John


----------



## Dizzydi

Think steff's connection is ok. She text me and asked if I was on the forum and then asked me to say goodnight to you all. 

I'll say goodnight again, I'm defo of to bed now... Sleep well john and alan xxx


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

ty for that  last night di, Alan connection is ok just 1 laptop between us now though as my one has bust so he had it last night for darts thats all x


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Well there are 8 players in total and, so far, 5 people taking part.  So my little lad might yet get to sign up.



And that might make me jealous so may sign my lad up to


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, hows my girl this morning 

Good morning everyone, bright blue sky in Bristol this morning, but very cold.
Keep warm.
John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, hows my girl this morning
> 
> Good morning everyone, bright blue sky in Bristol this morning, but very cold.
> Keep warm.
> John



Good morning im good, always am on my day off hehe, been out and treated myself to some norwegian hand cream my hands are really suffering with this job xx 

I hope your good john


----------



## ukjohn

That Norwegian hand cream is very expensive but brilliant stuff.my daughter has sensitive skin which cracks between the fingers etc, and that cream is the only one that works for her.

I'm doing ok thanks.


John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> That Norwegian hand cream is very expensive but brilliant stuff.my daughter has sensitive skin which cracks between the fingers etc, and that cream is the only one that works for her.
> 
> I'm doing ok thanks.
> 
> 
> John.



Well as long as it works I wont mind paying the ?8.99 i paid for it .
Im off to have a lonnggg soak x enjoy your day John


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you are all ready for the snow today, wrap up warm if your going out.

John


----------



## Steff

Morning John, should you not of set off for oxford yet??  im ready for the snow i challenge it to a duel heehe


----------



## Freddie99

Well I'll be damned. Snow in Oxford.


----------



## Steff

Well i never we have snow at last x

Im just having fun with my new toy ipad 2 how lovely wooooo.


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please before i go to work no snow yet up here but we do have a amber alert for snow


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> large coffee please before i go to work no snow yet up here but we do have a amber alert for snow



Yeah its hit us my son is practically ready to get out there with his sledge ha

Large coffee and a smile coming up V xx


----------



## Mark T

We have no snow here yet either.

Not sure if I want it or not.  It would be nice to take the little boy out on a sledge, but on the other hand he has an appointment at the hospital early next week.


----------



## Steff

Shall be interesting to walk the dog tonight he will go out brown and come back white at this rate


----------



## Paul

I don't like the cold weather at all in a couple of weeks I am off for some sun and sea do you think it would be a good idear to to to one of them sun tan shops and get a bit of a start so i can go straight out full time as soon as i get there rather than spend 2 or 3 days acclimatising.


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyone's well,well I've been roped into taking son out in the snow woo lol x x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> good morning all hope everyone's well,well I've been roped into taking son out in the snow woo lol x x




Good morning Steff, enjoy your time in the snow, build a snowman for me please.x

Good morning everyone, the little dusting of snow we had in Bristol yesterday is gone today, and its quite bright.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, enjoy your time in the snow, build a snowman for me please.x
> 
> Good morning everyone, the little dusting of snow we had in Bristol yesterday is gone today, and its quite bright.
> 
> John.



I wont build you onw il get my lad to though lol, i wont be touching it only my shoes will be doing that x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone,weather looks pretty decent in Bristol, no frost. I'm off to see the nurse this morning for my 6 month check up.

John


----------



## margie

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone,weather looks pretty decent in Bristol, no frost. I'm off to see the nurse this morning for my 6 month check up.
> 
> John



Good Luck with the check up John


----------



## Mark T

Good luck with your appointment John.

We still have snow on the ground here - it's not really warm enough to melt it.


----------



## David H

*Not been a great week!*

Had a very eventful week, what with main computer locking up leaving data hard to retrieve.

Grandson had 2nd birthday on Thursday spent the day at a family get together come party.

Then youngest daughter had to go have blood tests they think she may have glandular fever and menningitis.

Then Sat I found out that my 59yr old first cousin type 2 had died.
She had refused a thyroid operation in November because she wanted to come to Ireland with her daughter and mother this April.

It's suggested she may have died from calciification of arteries, brain, heart and other organs.

She was told her body wasn't handling calcium (it wasn't going to the bones and in turn the body was extracting it from her bones and depositing that also into the blood stream)

It's not known whether the operation in November would have made any difference. RIP


----------



## margie

Gosh David - you have had a bit of a week.

I hope your daughter gets some good news - you must be quite worried. 

Sorry for your loss, may your cousin rest in peace.

Hope this week is a better one for you.


----------



## Steff

Morning john mark David and Marie,
Good luck with results John mate

P.s David wow a week and a half there sorry to hear about cousinnxx


----------



## Steff

Right I'm off to work now I do hope I get there before 12 lol.
Catch everyone later on t/c xx


----------



## margie

Steff said:


> Right I'm off to work now I do hope I get there before 12 lol.
> Catch everyone later on t/c xx



Good luck in getting to work despite the weather.


----------



## Steff

Large feel sorry for myself lager plz barman


----------



## ukjohn

Whats up with my girl, why you feeling sorry for yourself. You sure you need larger and not something stronger  xxx


----------



## am64

hi all and night xx


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Whats up with my girl, why you feeling sorry for yourself. You sure you need larger and not something stronger  xxx



Had my eye results bk found signs of background retinopathybx


----------



## runner

Sorry to hear that Steff - you going to have any treatment for it?  (Hope the larger helped temporarily!)


----------



## Steff

Thanks runner x

Morning all so glad all the snow disappeared as quick as it came .

Off to sort out a new dog bed for woody the rock and roll lifestyle eh lol.
Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff. Dont go spoiling that dog with a comfy new bed, next thing you know he'll want breakfast in bed 


Good morning everyone, its dull and cloudy in Bristol today, enjoy whaterever you are doing, if its something nice try and keep some for later.

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff. Dont go spoiling that dog with a comfy new bed, next thing you know he'll want breakfast in bed
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone, its dull and cloudy in Bristol today, enjoy whaterever you are doing, if its something nice try and keep some for later.
> 
> John



Lol the one he has is far to small lol,so feel bad for continuing to keep it,I've seen one in pets at home quite cheap as well


----------



## runner

Morning all!  Nice sunny day.  Snow melting but still plenty around.  Our dog bed is worn out Steff, and she tends to kick bits of it out of the way.  Might go back to using old quilt folded up - just bulky to ut in washing machine, but nice and comfy.

Managed to find some Certo (liquid pectin) so, Marmalade the sequel today - keep fingers crossed John!


----------



## ukjohn

runner said:


> Morning all!  Nice sunny day.  Snow melting but still plenty around.  Our dog bed is worn out Steff, and she tends to kick bits of it out of the way.  Might go back to using old quilt folded up - just bulky to ut in washing machine, but nice and comfy.
> 
> Managed to find some Certo (liquid pectin) so, Marmalade the sequel today - keep fingers crossed John!



lol Runner, I'll keep everything crossed, as chief tester I'm feeling unemployed

John


----------



## ukjohn

Andy HB said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Thought I'd give the 'island' a quick visit and ask for a coffee with a sniff of whisky!



Good morning Andy

Sorry run out of coffee blends, can offer a whisky with a sniff of coffee.


----------



## Mark T

Morning everyone 

We have nice sunny weather, hopefully it will melt some of the ice since little one is going to hospital this morning to be assessed for food allergies.

Although, I suspect little boy doesn't want it to get too warm since his snowman had a rather alarming tilt this morning.


----------



## Steff

eve all need a massage bloody feet killing


----------



## Dizzydi

Wine please for me tonight....... My kettle has broken so no coffee for Me 

Hope your all having a mighty fine evening!

Steff I order you to have a pedicure!!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Wine please for me tonight....... My kettle has broken so no coffee for Me
> 
> Hope your all having a mighty fine evening!
> 
> Steff I order you to have a pedicure!!



lol did hot soapy water and a bowl


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> eve all need a massage bloody feet killing




Got quite excited, booked a train ticket packed all my fragrant oils in a little case, thought you wanted a body massage then noticed it was your feet


----------



## ukjohn

Dizzydi said:


> Wine please for me tonight=





Specially for Di.....WHIIIIIIIIINNNE


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> Specially for Di.....WHIIIIIIIIINNNE



Cheers john will sip it slowly after I've had a shower x


----------



## Mark T

Hey ukjohn, you could always come massage me - my legs are feeling very sore tonight 

Di - have you tried making coffee in a microwave.  I can't remember the exact timings but it can be done!


----------



## Steff

ROFL Mark 

Well im off for a lush bath need this tonight may even lie in there and dream of being covered in toffee sauce


----------



## ukjohn

Mark T said:


> Hey ukjohn, you could always come massage me - my legs are feeling very sore tonight !



Hey Mark, you'll get us talked about.    What time.


----------



## Paul

I prefer Radox !


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> ROFL Mark
> 
> Well im off for a lush bath need this tonight may even lie in there and dream of being covered in toffee sauce



Toffee sauce? I have you got something to tell us now lol? 

Mark I put a pan on hob in the end. 

Think my kettle has thrown its toys out the pram as I was weighing up a new one in copper to match colour in my kitchen


----------



## Northerner

I bought my kettle in 1989 and it's still going strong  Russell Hobbs traditional chrome.


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Toffee sauce? I have you got something to tell us now lol?
> 
> Mark I put a pan on hob in the end.
> 
> Think my kettle has thrown its toys out the pram as I was weighing up a new one in copper to match colour in my kitchen



lol oops i did say that for all to see


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.Its cold but dry in Bristol this morning.
Enjoy your day.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning John you 2

its snowing here x


----------



## Northerner

Morning all! Just very chilly here, cloudy but dry


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning all! Just very chilly here, cloudy but dry



Good morning Alan, I just dnt want the snow to get to heavy or il be leaving for work about 10 o clock lol x


----------



## Steff

Right thats me off now, 

catch everyone later have a good day whatever your doing X


----------



## runner

Oh dear, marmalade still not setting well, never had this problem before with Marmalade, but a long time since I've made it.  but if you'll take the risk John, I'll send one along for taste-testing!


----------



## Steff

eve all what a day x

40 people came in at once it was carnage , complaning like idiots grrr, im absolutly knackered


----------



## runner

Here, have a Hot Toddy or a Mulled wine to warm up and chill out


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Here, have a Hot Toddy or a Mulled wine to warm up and chill out



hot toddy ty x


----------



## Casper

Oh, a mulled wine for me please, love the stuff


----------



## Steff

Casper said:


> Oh, a mulled wine for me please, love the stuff



Casper theres just enough to go round


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> eve all what a day x
> 
> 40 people came in at once it was carnage , complaning like idiots grrr, im absolutly knackered



Tut! I bet it's like those times when dozens of diabetics turn up unannounced at a pub and take it over for the day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all lol@alans comment last night

Hope everyone is good, thank goodness that snow never came to much yesterday x
Its my last shift today wooooooo I cant wait been a busy old week at work x


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope it's not as busy as yesterday Steff.  Ditto LOL!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope it's not as busy as yesterday Steff.  Ditto LOL!



Well one thing runner if it is as busy the day will flyyyyyyyyyy 
Hope your well runner


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff and runner


----------



## runner

Morning Mark T, hope you are well.   Yes, I'm fine thanks Steff, busy preparing for a couple of craft stalls I'm doing this year, before the growing season begins.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Runner, Mark and everyone who may follow. Cold but pleasant day in Bristol, but weather forecast says we may get snow tonight and tomorrow morning.

Enjoy your day and wrap up warm.

John


----------



## Steff

Morning john and mark x


----------



## runner

Morning John, bit dull here, but haven't been outside yet.  Will wrap up when take dog for walk.  Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Mark T

It's all a bit too cold here, it would be nice for it to lift above freezing such that the ice will melt.

Apparently we are getting snow again tonight.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> It's all a bit too cold here, it would be nice for it to lift above freezing such that the ice will melt.
> 
> Apparently we are getting snow again tonight.



yup 8 inches according to the headlines of 1 paper


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I bought my kettle in 1989 and it's still going strong  Russell Hobbs traditional chrome.



Roll on 5 - way to tired to be in work today.

Guess what I bought as well Northy??

A New Russel Hobbs kettle - came today so I can go home and have a proper brew 

Hope everyone is well and being good


----------



## runner

That's some kettle! Hope yours lasts as long Dizzy. Just had comfort food for cold weather, bubble and squeek, fried eggs, bacon and beans!  Hope all of you in the snowy areas are ok.


----------



## Steff

Wow well if i thought it could not get asd bad as yest well it did today, 100 bloody covers on a 50th birthday party 100 x fish and chips and muggins was last to know


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Wow well if i thought it could not get asd bad as yest well it did today, 100 bloody covers on a 50th birthday party 100 x fish and chips and muggins was last to know



You've got to love those 50-somethings!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
hope alls well, well ive seen son off to school so im now back to bed i was so tired last night as i poured his coffee i dozed off and spilt it all down me bad eh x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> hope alls well, well ive seen son off to school so im now back to bed i was so tired last night as i poured his coffee i dozed off and spilt it all down me bad eh x



Enjoy your snooze Steff!  We had a dusting of snow last night, but just remaining on the shed rooves this morning. Flipping cold though!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Alan and everyone.

We also had a light dusting of snow in Bristol Alan, but most of it is now washed away with the light drizzle.

Steff enjoy your extra sleep, I hope you wake refreshed

Enjoy your day everyone.

John


----------



## runner

Mornin peeps.  No snowfall, but still some lying around from before.  Hope you feel better after your sleep Steff and don't suffer from the dream fairy!


----------



## imtrying

hope you're enjoying your sleep Steff, and not dreaming of fish and chips!! 

we had about 2cm of snow yesterday evening and night...had to take all the snow off the car this morning only to be greeted with a bobbly layer of ice underneath!! my hands were frozen!!!


----------



## Steff

Hi again,
Do you think i could sleep nahhhhhhhhhhhhh! never can lol x


----------



## imtrying

If I don't get a chance before, i hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> If I don't get a chance before, i hope everyone has a good weekend



You too Katie!


----------



## Steff

You to Katie xx


----------



## Steff

God some people just all me me me.
Anyway just opened a bag of pastachios and wondered where ive left my tooth pick hehe x
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! It's ffrrrrrreeeeeeeezzzzing here in Southampton this morning, minus 8 according to my thermometer outside and not much warmer inside!


----------



## David H

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone! It's ffrrrrrreeeeeeeezzzzing here in Southampton this morning, minus 8 according to my thermometer outside and not much warmer inside!



Good Morning Alan, I've just come down to switch of my heating, I was perspiring in the bed.

Very mild here in Dublin, though we haven't suffered the artic/Siberian weather the UK has experienced, well not yet anyway.

Get out the thermals.

I used to visit Canada each Christmas and New Years and it was cold on the Lake shore rd in Burlington (Lake Ontario) with the wind chill -20 deg.

Remember once went to local shop for cigarettes (that's when I was smoking) and when I got back my jeans were frozen solid took them off and they cracked (the ice did) legs were red raw from the abrashive action of walking though didn't feel it till I thawed out.


----------



## Mark T

Brrrr, we hit -10 last night.

Apparently it's still -8 and we are heading into town this morning!  Time to find my scraper for the car


----------



## Steff

morning all x

hope everyone has a good saturday x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, David and everyone, its also -8 here in Bristol.

David, I know what you mean about Canada, Ive been throught the same thing in Otowa, but it was worth it to see the ice and snow sculptures made by the men using chain saws, it was so cold that at night they sprayed the sculptures with water so that they lasted for weeks for the festival.


John


----------



## Steff

oops missed alan and david 

good morning all x

im doing very well i have no specs at the minute so its just my pure genuis that im getting away with no spelling mistakes


----------



## Northerner

Very quiet on the forum today - is everyone cured/frozen?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Very quiet on the forum today - is everyone cured/frozen?



I cant get on unless the laptop is free, so on and off today as he has footy via this is 10 boo hoo.


----------



## runner

My brain is frozen - trying to do some maths to price up some crochet lace I've made


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> My brain is frozen - trying to do some maths to price up some crochet lace I've made



I read that real fast and thought you said crotch lace


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> I read that real fast and thought you said crotch lace



Ha ha, now there's a thought!


----------



## ukjohn

I'm feeling crotchedy today, anyone know if theres any crotch lace about


----------



## runner

Hmmmm not sure this would work 







[/IMG]


----------



## ukjohn

runner said:


> Hmmmm not sure this would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Shame, its a bit to long for me, and the ribbing is to scratchy


----------



## Steff

Eeeee ive been a little devil,

Found a sweet shop online that does retro sweets and soon as i saw toffee cinder i had to order some  xx


----------



## Steff

Good morn all 
I had a bad night but still ended up with 5.3 quite shocked tbh up since 3 being sick at one point was up to 14.3 but im off back to bed now hopefully for the day lol.
Hope everyone else is well enjoy your Sunday x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morn all
> I had a bad night but still ended up with 5.3 quite shocked tbh up since 3 being sick at one point was up to 14.3 but im off back to bed now hopefully for the day lol.
> Hope everyone else is well enjoy your Sunday x



Sorry to hear that Steff, hope you are feeling better now. It was clearly so cold here last night that my heating was on when I got up -even though the thermostat was at zero! (basically switched off!). Surprised because it isn't actually as cold as it was yesterday, must be draughtier!  Overcast and dull here. Still stunned by the news about Whitney


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Good morn all
> I had a bad night but still ended up with 5.3 quite shocked tbh up since 3 being sick at one point was up to 14.3 but im off back to bed now hopefully for the day lol.
> Hope everyone else is well enjoy your Sunday x





No wonder you were sick, it was drooling over all the sweets in that online shop you found 

Good morning Steff, Alan and everyone. Cold but dry in Bristol. Enjoy your Sunday

John.


----------



## Steff

lol John yes never thought of that 
well had 2 hours so not to bad feel a bit better had some dry toast and water X
Same here Alan about Whitney very sad


----------



## runner

Morning all. We had snow last night, but slightly above freezing and sunny now.  Also stunned by whitney's death Northe....


----------



## Dizzydi

Good night everyone hope you all sleep well and have a great week x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good night everyone hope you all sleep well and have a great week x



You to Di im off to bed myself now xx t/c


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Half term round here and im sitll up at usual time rofl x
Hope everyone has a good day im off to buy brekkie now fancy some fruit and fibre this morn


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff! Much warmer here this morning - shorts and tshirt for the run!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning steff, Alan and everyone. Cloudy but warmer in Bristol today.
Hope everyone has a bright start to the week.

John


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well.
Just off to get him indoors some choccies i wonder what i get haha x
dull and dreary here but enough about me pmsl x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff (Did you get my card and roses) 

Good morning everyone, cloudy but bright in Bristol this morning, happy Valentines day to you all.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff (Did you get my card and roses)
> 
> Good morning everyone, cloudy but bright in Bristol this morning, happy Valentines day to you all.
> 
> John.



Good morning! Did you get a card from Rosie, John? 

Just got back from my monthly expedition to purchase Burgen (they don't sell it locally) - felt a hypo coming on and sure enough when I got in I was 2.5


----------



## gail1

morning all cold day here


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all cold day here



Yayyy!!! Hiya Gail, hope you are well


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff, John, Alan and Gail


----------



## ukjohn

Hi Gail, nice to see you happy Valentines day.

John


----------



## Steff

morning john,alan mark and gailllllllllll hehe xx

no john not yet tut tut


----------



## imtrying

morning all!! Happy Valentines Day you lovely lovely people


----------



## Steff

imtrying said:


> morning all!! Happy Valentines Day you lovely lovely people



And you Katie x x


----------



## gail1

imtrying said:


> morning all!! Happy Valentines Day you lovely lovely people



and you hunnie Happy valentines day to everyone


----------



## Steff

hi all x hope everyones day went wel


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> hi all x hope everyones day went wel



Have you been wined and dined Steff?


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> hi all x hope everyones day went wel




Mine did'nt, but with the fantastic friends that I have on here, its soon put behind me, thank you my friends for your messages.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Mine did'nt, but with the fantastic friends that I have on here, its soon put behind me, thank you my friends for your messages.
> 
> John.



Good to hear John


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Have you been wined and dined Steff?



Ive been given a box of heroes lol x


----------



## Steff

Morning everyone  x

Hope everyones ok, im abit worried about myself tbh i seem to be poorly with something diffirent everyday lately, the eyesight issue is the main worry seeing green etc and struggling to read, I am to scared to make appt with GP coz of retinopathy results the other week...help!


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Morning everyone  x
> 
> Hope everyones ok, im abit worried about myself tbh i seem to be poorly with something diffirent everyday lately, the eyesight issue is the main worry seeing green etc and struggling to read, I am to scared to make appt with GP coz of retinopathy results the other week...help!



Morning Steff, sorry your feeling under the weather, but firstly don't scare yourself by building up something that might not be there, secondly don't be afraid to see the doctor because of that letter for if there is something minor that needs treatment better to get it done now than let it drag on.
take care hun

John x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone rather cloudy in Bristol today but not cold.

Enjoy your day

John.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning everyone  x
> 
> Hope everyones ok, im abit worried about myself tbh i seem to be poorly with something diffirent everyday lately, the eyesight issue is the main worry seeing green etc and struggling to read, I am to scared to make appt with GP coz of retinopathy results the other week...help!



Steff, I would very much doubt that the problems with your sight have anything to do with the retinopathy results, more likely that it is something to do with your high levels and whatever is causing them. Do get it checked out - far better than sitting there thinking all sorts and worrying  Hope you feel better soon!

Cool and breezy here in Southampton, and was sunny until about 5 minutes ago, when it seems to have clouded over. Still, it's a whacking 14c higher than Saturday!


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff, John and Alan.  We are a bit warmer here too.

I'm hoping that the weather will stay dry as I'd like to go for a walk today since I've been resting my leg for two days (I pulled a muscle on sunday).


----------



## imtrying

morning all 

woken up in a great mood and feeling positive...just hope it lasts and D results don't ruin it!

bartender - I'll have a cocktail with an umbrella please


----------



## Steff

Thanks Guys, im there on 22nd so shall see GP then 
Will see how i feel before work as ive just come back from shop and feel dizzy


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> morning all
> 
> woken up in a great mood and feeling positive...just hope it lasts and D results don't ruin it!
> 
> bartender - I'll have a cocktail with an umbrella please



Nice to see such a positive message in the morning Katie - hope the feeling lasts all day! 

Mark - hope you get your walk in


----------



## gail1

hi all its a bit cold here in Norfolk. Party tonight as much as you can drink at the iland bar


----------



## alisonz

gail1 said:


> hi all its a bit cold here in Norfolk. Party tonight as much as you can drink at the iland bar



I'll be there celebrating Gail (good to see you again hunny)  I don't think anything can put a damper on my day today!


----------



## gail1

you are on girl i fancy getting a wee bit rat arsred


----------



## Steff

Hi all cx

boohoo im all bandaged up hehe cut myself with a knife argh, but least i made it in


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Hi all cx
> 
> boohoo im all bandaged up hehe cut myself with a knife argh, but least i made it in



Think you need a stiff drink to help with the heeling misses?!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Think you need a stiff drink to help with the heeling misses?!



barcardi str8 xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> barcardi str8 xx



Think I need a vat!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Think I need a vat!



vet? .....................


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> vet? .....................



Needed one at work today to try and stop me from ripping someone's head of..... They are very lucky.... I might have needed to be put down, the little kitty changed into a roaring tiger lol. 

No silly a vodka and tonic


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Needed one at work today to try and stop me from ripping someone's head of..... They are very lucky.... I might have needed to be put down, the little kitty changed into a roaring tiger lol.
> 
> No silly a vodka and tonic



pmsl@ kitty tiger line

im off in bath footy on tele so shall be a long one hehe xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> pmsl@ kitty tiger line
> 
> im off in bath footy on tele so shall be a long one hehe xx



Oh have a nice long soak.... I'm all alone tonight and gonna get In bed and read.. Night lovie xxx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, nice day in Bristol this morning, blue sky and sunshine.

Enjoy your day

John


----------



## Mark T

Morning John, it seems we have all your cloud over this side of the country - I'll do my best to send it back to you!  Hope al is well


----------



## runner

Mornin' all.  Yep Mark T - cloud has spread up the East coast too, and all the snowmen are melting away....


----------



## ukjohn

Mark T said:


> Morning John, it seems we have all your cloud over this side of the country - I'll do my best to send it back to you!  Hope al is well



All is fine here thanks Mark, dont be in any rush to send the cloud back ,please keep it a little longer.

Have a good day Mark.


----------



## imtrying

morning all  slightly overcast here, but the sun is doing it's very best to try and push through! 

hope you all have great days!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. I see Mark managed to blow those clouds back down to Bristol, but at least its warm today.

Enjoy your TGIF day.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. I see Mark managed to blow those clouds back down to Bristol, but at least its warm today.
> 
> Enjoy your TGIF day.
> 
> John.



Good morning John  Dull and cloudy here, but mild also


----------



## Mark T

Morning Alan and John.

I didn't do a very good job as I still have some of it here


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.  Cloudy but warm again in Bristol today,

Hope you all have a nice weekend 

John.


----------



## AlisonM

I just fought my way through a howling blizzard and a blowing gale* to the pharmacy to collect my prescription. Got back in the door and the blessed sun came out. Someone up there has a very twisted sense of humour. I'd really like a large mulled wine please, to chase out the cold.


* Or should that be a blowing blizzard and a howling gale? It was blowing razor blades anyway.


----------



## gail1

one large glass of mulled wine coming up


----------



## AlisonM

gail1 said:


> one large glass of mulled wine coming up



Ooh ta, maybe now I'll stop shivering.


----------



## gail1

2nd glass coming up to stopp you shivering


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  A cold and frosty start here, now blue skies and very bright sunshine!


----------



## Steff

Belated weekend wishes to all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Belated weekend wishes to all



Hiya Steff, I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hiya Steff, I hope you are feeling better



Getting better thanks Alan


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Getting better thanks Alan



Very pleased to hear it


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Very pleased to hear it



Me to, Also I now finish work at 5 which is so much better for me for so many reasons


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, Steff and everyone. Blue sky and some clouds but nice sunshine in Bristol this morning.

Nice to see you Steff, missed you xx


John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Alan, Steff and everyone. Blue sky and some clouds but nice sunshine in Bristol this morning.
> 
> Nice to see you Steff, missed you xx
> 
> 
> John.



Ahh thanks John and you xXx


----------



## David H

*Don't feel right this morning!*

Got up about 4.30, completely disorientated, unable to walk, head felt full, like I was drunk.

Thought low BS, ate some chocolate - didn't help, tested 8.2 not too bad.

Thought I need to go for a walk in the cold air to clear my head, it did help a bit.
Met another early walker (a neighbour) and told her how I was and said it sounds like the way i am when i get VERTIGO.

To say it frightened the S**t out of me when I woke is putting it mildly, I was thinking Stroke or brain hemorrhage (God forbid).

Got to cancel hospital appointment.

Fingers crossed it will go away.


----------



## Northerner

David, very sorry to hear this, I hope that you feel much better soon, take care.


----------



## Steff

David so sorry to hear this love xxx


----------



## runner

David, hope your feeling better.  My OH had this and was prescribed sea-sick pills which helped.  Worth getting it checked out?


----------



## am64

David H said:


> Got up about 4.30, completely disorientated, unable to walk, head felt full, like I was drunk.
> 
> Thought low BS, ate some chocolate - didn't help, tested 8.2 not too bad.
> 
> Thought I need to go for a walk in the cold air to clear my head, it did help a bit.
> Met another early walker (a neighbour) and told her how I was and said it sounds like the way i am when i get VERTIGO.
> 
> To say it frightened the S**t out of me when I woke is putting it mildly, I was thinking Stroke or brain hemorrhage (God forbid).
> 
> Got to cancel hospital appointment.
> 
> Fingers crossed it will go away.



i suffer from it David and have to take buccastem ..also my GP does a EPLAY manoeuvre which involves maniputaling my head into various positions to make the little crystals in the tubes settle back where they should ... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epley_maneuver
i totally understand how scary it is ...its very distressing when i get a bout of it but usually passes within a few days after having the manoeuvre done
good luck x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone,cloudy and a bit nippy in Bristol this morning.

Sorry you are feeling unwell David, hope the problem soon clears up.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone,cloudy and a bit nippy in Bristol this morning.
> 
> Sorry you are feeling unwell David, hope the problem soon clears up.
> 
> John.



morning John, x
Lovely sunny start to the day here , been out to morrisons and came back sweating haha


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> morning John, x
> Lovely sunny start to the day here , been out to morrisons and came back sweating haha





I was always told by my mum that ladies did not sweat, they perspire. 


John.


----------



## David H

ukjohn said:


> I was always told by my mum that ladies did not sweat, they perspire.
> 
> 
> John.



They don't even perspire John, they Glow!


----------



## Steff

Eve all hope every1s well x


----------



## ukjohn

David H said:


> They don't even perspire John, they Glow!




lol, I like that even better David, nothing nicer than a glowing lady


----------



## ukjohn

I'm ok Steff. How did you get on at work today, everything ok.

John xx


----------



## Steff

Hi John,
All good thx yes  xx


----------



## Mark T

Evening John and Steff.  Hope you are feeling better too David.

I'm feeling like a bit of a fraud right now - got my diabetes checkup tommorow so decided to add an extra couple of readings since I only test a couple times a week now.

4.0 before dinner, 5.3 one-hour after - and no, it wasn't an ultralow carb meal (at least 40gC I would think).  Not sure what is going on  Would yesterdays 6km bike ride still be having an effect?


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Evening John and Steff.  Hope you are feeling better too David.
> 
> I'm feeling like a bit of a fraud right now - got my diabetes checkup tommorow so decided to add an extra couple of readings since I only test a couple times a week now.
> 
> 4.0 before dinner, 5.3 one-hour after - and no, it wasn't an ultralow carb meal (at least 40gC I would think).  Not sure what is going on  Would yesterdays 6km bike ride still be having an effect?



hmm strange, ive been the same lately Mark apart from my cold when my readings are 10+ my day time readings have been exceptional and nothing over 6.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Evening John and Steff.  Hope you are feeling better too David.
> 
> I'm feeling like a bit of a fraud right now - got my diabetes checkup tommorow so decided to add an extra couple of readings since I only test a couple times a week now.
> 
> 4.0 before dinner, 5.3 one-hour after - and no, it wasn't an ultralow carb meal (at least 40gC I would think).  Not sure what is going on  Would yesterdays 6km bike ride still be having an effect?



It's quite possible Mark - I am more sensitive to insulin for up to 40 hours after any significant exercise. Great numbers, hope the check up goes well, it sounds like it will!


----------



## David H

*Morning All I feel much better today!*

Up reasonably early going into town to do grocery shopping.

No peculiarities this morning (TG) Head still bunged up though (allergies)

Not so cold here this morning and forecast is for a mild day!

Need new water pump and valve for my heating €270 + (it's better than a new boiler at €3,000)

Talk later.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning David, glad to hear you are feeling better this morning, and that the damage to the CH isn't as bad as feared  Hope you have a good day!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all david plzd to hear you feel better x


----------



## Mark T

Morning Dave, Alan and Steff.

I'm of to see my consultant this morning - not sure what to expect.  Possibly he might return me to the care of my GP (that has pro's and cons).


----------



## Steff

Morning mark,alan

off to see nurse get bloods done for hbA woo good luck mark


----------



## Mark T

Steff, hope your trip to the nurse goes well.

Don't forget to take the garlic with you


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

David, Glad your feeling better, 180 euro better than 3000 but still an expense you could do without 

Mark, Good luck with your consultant today.

Steff, You seeing the nurse today ?? if so, good luck hun.


John.


----------



## Steff

LOL Mark twas not needed


Yeah John ive been and come back now, for once she got blood str8 away wooo

have a good day


----------



## imtrying

morning all you wonderful people  the black cloud I had over the weekend and yesterday has lifted and I'm back to positive, happy Katie  Thanks to all!

have great days everyone!


----------



## Northerner

imtrying said:


> morning all you wonderful people  the black cloud I had over the weekend and yesterday has lifted and I'm back to positive, happy Katie  Thanks to all!
> 
> have great days everyone!



Hurrah! Good to hear Katie!


----------



## Steff

imtrying said:


> morning all you wonderful people  the black cloud I had over the weekend and yesterday has lifted and I'm back to positive, happy Katie  Thanks to all!
> 
> have great days everyone!



Glad to hear that Katie xx


----------



## Mark T

Morning katie 

I'm just going to say Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## imtrying

Mark, I'd be 'arrggghhhh'ing too!!! 

now...about your avatar info....! lol


----------



## Steff

hi all hope every1s well


----------



## Steff

Reckon i should take the hint dozed off 3 times now hehe so im off to bed guys 

Nighty night xX


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Reckon i should take the hint dozed off 3 times now hehe so im off to bed guys
> 
> Nighty night xX



Sleep well!


----------



## ukjohn

Good night Steff, sleep well

John.xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 
Hope everyones bright eyed and bushied tailed today x


----------



## runner

Mornin' Steff - nice to see you all chirpy!  Hope you have a good day.  Dull and overcast here.

Mornin' all.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Mornin' Steff - nice to see you all chirpy!  Hope you have a good day.  Dull and overcast here.
> 
> Mornin' all.



snap here hun,just been to walk dog and its freezing


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff and Runner 

I'm not sure about the bright eyed and bushy tailed bit.


----------



## imtrying

Morning all 

Mark, why not so bright and bushy tailed? Or is that just because it's the morning?!

Cold here today...and just grey and dull!! Hope the sun manages to poke through somewhere!


----------



## Mark T

imtrying said:


> Morning all
> 
> Mark, why not so bright and bushy tailed? Or is that just because it's the morning?!
> 
> Cold here today...and just grey and dull!! Hope the sun manages to poke through somewhere!


Morning Katie.  I've always been more of night person then morning.  I think the Boomtown Rats missed an opportunity to make a few more songs


----------



## Steff

lol mark im the same i hate mornings il snap your head off rather then look at you for about the first hour on a morn haha


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning all you early birds, its cloudy dull and breezy in Bristol this morning, looks as if its going to rain any minute now.

Enjoy your day.



John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning all you early birds, its cloudy dull and breezy in Bristol this morning, looks as if its going to rain any minute now.
> 
> Enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> 
> John.



morning sugar xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning!  Went out for a run earlier, cool, but not freezing and I soon got warmed up. Cloudy here too - looking forward to the tropical heat promised for tomorrow!


----------



## gail1

its raining here just wanna curl up on sofa. Am going to do some more of a drawing i started the other day


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> its raining here just wanna curl up on sofa. Am going to do some more of a drawing i started the other day



Raining here now Gail, still apparently we need it! But it ought to come at night!  Enjoy your drawing!


----------



## Steff

Hi all x nice chicken salad for tea been very busy x


----------



## am64

hi ! i am so tired been sooo busy at work sorting the shop out after my colleagues changed everything around when i was away !


----------



## Dizzydi

Elo peeps hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Elo peeps hope everyone is ok xxx



Elo Di all good here, sat on sofa with a bag of nuts lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Elo Di all good here, sat on sofa with a bag of nuts lol



That's no way to talk about your other half!


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Elo Di all good here, sat on sofa with a bag of nuts lol



I'm waiting for hubby to get home so we can have tea, city had a early kick off x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I'm waiting for hubby to get home so we can have tea, city had a early kick off x



oh god think theres footy on tele tonight as well


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> oh god think theres footy on tele tonight as well



Just checked toven and dinner is ruined I've burnt tea oops


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Just checked toven and dinner is ruined I've burnt tea oops



naughty girl its not like someone has been texting you haha xx
hope it can be saved


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> naughty girl its not like someone has been texting you haha xx
> hope it can be saved



Not a chance could break windows with me tatties lol cant believe I forgot the food in toven - even set timer, but closed kitchen door and it had been pinging for ten minutes before I recon i remembered - sent hubby for chips x


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Nighty night all xx





Nite nite darling, sweet dreams xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! Cloudy but very mild here


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x hope alls well


----------



## runner

Monrnin' Steff, Northe,  hope you are both well.  Cloudy here too.


----------



## Mark T

Morning Runner, Steff and Alan 

Nice here today - hopefully it stays like this as we are planning to take the little boy to the zoo this weekend.


----------



## Steff

Morning runner mark alan x
they said it has to be as hot as Hawaii here today I doubt it like lol x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Drizzle and grey cloud here in Bristol this morning.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Drizzle and grey cloud here in Bristol this morning.
> 
> John.



Oh John il huff and ill puff till the sum comes over to you lol xx


----------



## ukjohn

Hi Steff,

I like your new Avater pic, looks sexy 

John.


----------



## Steff

John lol you have me blushing xx


----------



## runner

Huh erm, think I better move off to the next cove.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Huh erm, think I better move off to the next cove.



Hiya, my chicken-loving friend! How's things going?


----------



## ukjohn

Steff, I think its the long hair draped over your shoulder on one side that does it, I've always loved long hair on a lady 

John.


----------



## ukjohn

runner said:


> Huh erm, think I better move off to the next cove.




Runner, no need to run off my friend  I bet your just as sexy 


John


----------



## runner

Hiya Alan,  it's all chickalicious here thanks, after a lovely sunny day.  How's the Kindle?  Is that you on the bike?

John, don't let Northe hear you say that, or he'll be posting pictures of short-haired lovely ladies again!


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Steff, I think its the long hair draped over your shoulder on one side that does it, I've always loved long hair on a lady
> 
> John.



rofl John your terrible


----------



## runner

ukjohn said:


> Runner, no need to run off my friend  I bet your just as sexy
> 
> 
> John



It's the long hair falling over my shoulder John


----------



## runner

Steff, are you avoiding the football again like me?


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Steff, are you avoiding the football again like me?



Yeah no way would i watch that lot though


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hiya Alan,  it's all chickalicious here thanks, after a lovely sunny day.  How's the Kindle?  Is that you on the bike?
> 
> John, don't let Northe hear you say that, or he'll be posting pictures of short-haired lovely ladies again!



Kindle is wonderful! Only thing I'm finding a little frustrating is that not every book I want to read has a kindle version! 

It is me on the bike  I am actually wearing a long haired wig, otherwise I would be too gorgeous to contemplate!


----------



## runner

Nice pair of pins - why is it that when men dress as women, their legs always look better than ours!

shame about the Kindle books, but guess it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Nice pair of pins - why is it that when men dress as women, their legs always look better than ours!
> 
> shame about the Kindle books, but guess it's only a matter of time.



It's true, my legs are magnificent! 

Now I have a Kindle I can't believe that the world's publishers are missing out on my custom...only 1m to choose from! Also trying to get used to the fact that some Kindle editions cost nearly the same as 'proper' books - without the physical book! Great that anything you want arrives in seconds though, and love ll the free classics!


----------



## runner

Wish I was reading my current book on iPad or Kindle - it's enormous - 'The Way the Crow flies' - it was one of those 20p bargains from the local charity box I could't resist.


----------



## ukjohn

I'm off to sort myself out and get ready for Question Time 


Goodnight everyone.


John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> I'm off to sort myself out and get ready for Question Time
> 
> 
> Goodnight everyone.
> 
> 
> John.



Give 'em hell John!  Sleep well !


----------



## Steff

Sleep well John xx


----------



## runner

Night night


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope all is well in the world, was having a nice sleep until the dog woke me up haha. x x no plans for today but doubt it will stay that way x


----------



## runner

Hi Steff - naughty dog!  Dull here.  My 'baby' is 20 today!  So, baking a birthday cake today.


----------



## David H

Hi All,
Overcast some mizzle (mist & drizzle) very mild. 
Yahay! the heating's fixed, all rosy cheeks again.

Loads of bills arrived today  they'll all go in the hat and however is lucky enough to be picked out will get paid. (only joking, will pay a bit of each, keep everybody happy)


----------



## Mark T

Morning David, Runner and Steff 

We are overcast today but it is fairly warm.  Hopefully it stays like this - the heating didn't kick in at all last night.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, Grey cloud but warm in Bristol today.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning guys and gals

Happy birthday runner to your baby xx


----------



## imtrying

morning all  (well, afternoon now)...

hope you all have great days...last day at work for the week. Can't help but wish the day away so it's the weekend!


----------



## Steff

imtrying said:


> morning all  (well, afternoon now)...
> 
> hope you all have great days...last day at work for the week. Can't help but wish the day away so it's the weekend!



Hya Katie x
TFIF eh lol


----------



## imtrying

Steff said:


> Hya Katie x
> TFIF eh lol



oh god yeah!! roll on half 5!!! woooo!  (so long as the weekend doesn't go as quickly! lol)


----------



## Mark T

imtrying said:


> oh god yeah!! roll on half 5!!! woooo!  (so long as the weekend doesn't go as quickly! lol)


Roll on 3:45pm   Starting early definitely has it's advantages


----------



## Steff

Eve all x 
Benidorm is back yay lol


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning guys and gals
> 
> Happy birthday runner to your baby xx



Thanks - he just got back from working away, this eve.

Evening all - glad to see that sherlock is bing repeated as from tomorrow, as I missed the final episode of the last series.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all , 
Well the lie in i was hoping for was crushed by the annoying little so and so who lives next door blasting out her songs and singing along to them woke me the dog and my son at 8am.Im now off to town earlier then expected lol x
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## runner

Mornin all - have a good trip Steff.  We're also of to town for weekly shop.  Sunny here!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, those that are shopping enjoy you day. I shall be watching my home country Wales wallap the English today 

Have a nice weekend everyone.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, those that are shopping enjoy you day. I shall be watching my home country Wales wallap the English today
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone.
> 
> John.



And you John I stood in a que wanting to buy a birthday card for my sis for 25 mins arghhh, was really becoming quite irate lol


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> And you John I stood in a que wanting to buy a birthday card for my sis for 25 mins arghhh, was really becoming quite irate lol




Thats the difference between a man and a woman.
A woman will stand and wait, A man will go somewhere else.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Thats the difference between a man and a woman.
> A woman will stand and wait, A man will go somewhere else.



LOL thought for the day extra  x x


----------



## gail1

can i have a nice corner please just wanna curl up and whimper not feeling great


----------



## Pumper_Sue

gail1 said:


> can i have a nice corner please just wanna curl up and whimper not feeling great



Aww, whats up Gail?


----------



## ukjohn

gail1 said:


> can i have a nice corner please just wanna curl up and whimper not feeling great





Aaah, sorry your feeling down, hope it clears up soon.

Big hug ((((((((((((((((((((((HUGG)))))))))))))))))))))) For Gail

John xx.


----------



## gail1

thanks guys having a black dog day thats all


----------



## runner

Here's a nice big squishy cushion Gail,  a HUGE bar of choc, with no carbs of course, and a nice slushy film on the TV - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## gail1

runner said:


> Here's a nice big squishy cushion Gail,  a HUGE bar of choc, with no carbs of course, and a nice slushy film on the TV - hope you feel better soon.



that sounds devine thankyou runner


----------



## Steff

nighty night all just woke up from the sofa after 2  half hours hehe x


----------



## runner

Night, hope you dream of tropical islands....


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..Its warming up nicely in the sunshine now after a cold start.
John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all another lovely day here woo


----------



## Steff

Gawd one boring afternoon 1 footy match after anova im off over the park, swings anyone?


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Gawd one boring afternoon 1 footy match after anova im off over the park, swings anyone?



count me in on the swings


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> count me in on the swings



Got very brave and even pushed myself on the swing


----------



## gail1

did u go on the slide as well


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> did u go on the slide as well



Unfortunetly due to some no good hoodlums the slide is out of action at the minute


----------



## runner

gail1 said:


> count me in on the swings



Know what you mean Steff - spent the day in the garden - pruning, moving 2 trees, more pruning!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all well the weekend sunshine seems to have left us and we are now left with spits of rain x Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, grey cloud over Bristol today and we have had some drizzle.

Enjoy your day


----------



## Casper

Morning folks, haven't been in here for ages, but its just soooooooo quiet here at work


----------



## Steff

eve all hope everyone had gd day x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> eve all hope everyone had gd day x




Evening Steff, your home early?, everything ok

John xx


----------



## Mark T

Evening John and Steff 

Hope all is well.  I'm enjoying a day off from work and helping myself to a couple of barrels I found around here.


----------



## Steff

Hi John, mark

John my hours changed week ago hun x


----------



## Steff

Well think this lil lady is off to bed now, feeling tired and need to gear up for mad italian stand in chef tomorrow lol x

Night all sleep well


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff  and everyone, grey cloud but warm today.

Enjoy your day


John.


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff and John 

I'm enjoying my second day off.  It's a shame I have to go back to work tommorow 
Have to go out and pick up my little boy from preschool in a little while.

I'm stumped on what to do for tommorow.  Traditionally on your birthday you bring cakes into the office (or the first work day after your birthday).  But I don't fancy the idea of going out and buying some nice cakes and watching other people eating them.

Last year I also had my birthday off work but I popped in and dropped in some cakes on my day off rather then on the next day.

Half tempted to opt for "lower carb" savories and low GI fruit.  But that might be mean (need a evil face smilie here)


----------



## ukjohn

Mark, how about some cheese and pineapple on cocktail sticks, you can make a load of those, with a small block of cheese and small can of pineapple, then add a bowl of crisps or something , nice snackies 


John


----------



## Steff

hope everyone is well x


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening Steff, did you have a good day at work ?x


----------



## Steff

Yeah John ty, i love the itlalian chef wen he comes in coz is laid back attitude rubs back on me x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Yeah John ty, i love the itlalian chef wen he comes in coz is laid back attitude rubs back on me x



I'll fight him off if he rubs you back Steff, let me get at him.


----------



## Steff

LOL 

Night all xx


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Woke with a headache so going back to bed once i see lad off to school gr x
Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff 

Hopefully your headache gets better quickly.  I woke really tired since I was having trouble sleeping


----------



## ukjohn

Morning Steff, Mark and everyone. Grey cloud but still warm here today.


Hope your headache soon clears up Steff. xx



John.


----------



## Steff

eve 

hope every1 well


----------



## Steff

Well as exciting as this place has been, im off to bed.nyt


----------



## Mark T

Morning everyone  I hope everyone is feeling well today.

I should be a exciting day for us today.  My wife was looking for something to do such that she could earn a little of her own money and wanted to do something that she could do from home.  So she took up the hobby of making jewellery.

Sometime today she will be opening her storefront on the website she is planning to sell her creations through.  Hopefully there will be lots of interest as she has been working very hard on this over the last few months.

If it doesn?t work out then she has acquired lots of new jewellery and we have lots of Christmas presents to give to people for the next few years


----------



## Steff

I wish her every sucsess Mark,hope the business gets off to a flyer


----------



## runner

Mark T said:


> Morning everyone  I hope everyone is feeling well today.
> 
> I should be a exciting day for us today.  My wife was looking for something to do such that she could earn a little of her own money and wanted to do something that she could do from home.  So she took up the hobby of making jewellery.
> 
> Sometime today she will be opening her storefront on the website she is planning to sell her creations through.  Hopefully there will be lots of interest as she has been working very hard on this over the last few months.
> 
> If it doesn?t work out then she has acquired lots of new jewellery and we have lots of Christmas presents to give to people for the next few years



I wish her all the best Mark - my daughter makes jewellery too!  Is she going to sell at craft fayres and markets too? She might find some useful, friendly groups on FB.  If she makes anything relating to chickens, smallholding,Home Farming, she's welcome to sell them through my Chicken and Hen website too.  Good Luck!

Mornin' all, sunny and blueish sky here today.  Hope to finish my online Food Hygiene course today, then it's spring clean the kitchen for when the EHO comes to visit next week!


----------



## ukjohn

Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## Mark T

She hasn?t decided whether to do any markets or craft fairs yet.  The problem is that she had damaged tendons in her feet and can?t stand for long periods of time.  This was why she wanted to work from home.

Mmm, don?t think she has anything really chicken yet ? but if she ever gets the inspiration to wire bend a chicken shape (the last I looked she was trying a butterfly) then I?ll let you know


----------



## ukjohn

Mark. I wish your wife every success in her venture. I once knew a lady making and selling jewellery from her own website, she was making a fortune out of it mostley by exporting to the USA.

John


----------



## Mark T

Steff, I was thinking about the April forum meet that's in the events calender 
and found the following website:

http://www.justinirwin.com/london-darts-pubs/
and map
http://www.justinirwin.com/london-darts-pubs/map.asp?lat=51.495118&long=-0.137801

I'm not sure if any of those pubs are child friendly though - let alone do decent food.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Steff, I was thinking about the April forum meet that's in the events calender
> and found the following website:
> 
> http://www.justinirwin.com/london-darts-pubs/
> and map
> http://www.justinirwin.com/london-darts-pubs/map.asp?lat=51.495118&long=-0.137801
> 
> I'm not sure if any of those pubs are child friendly though - let alone do decent food.



I would rather stick to weatherspoons which is good prices then have a dartboard.


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> I would rather stick to weatherspoons which is good prices then have a dartboard.


Thought I would open the option.

There is one pub on the list that I have been in and does have Wetherspoons like prices - which is the (Sam Smiths) Lyceum on the Strand.  However, I'm definitely not sure about the food there.

I'm happy with the pub that was used last time, especially since this time little boy is old enough for a trip to London and there was a nice model shop (someone rob my cards off me before I get there please ) just up the road from it!


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Thought I would open the option.
> 
> There is one pub on the list that I have been in and does have Wetherspoons like prices - which is the (Sam Smiths) Lyceum on the Strand.  However, I'm definitely not sure about the food there.
> 
> I'm happy with the pub that was used last time, especially since this time little boy is old enough for a trip to London and there was a nice model shop (someone rob my cards off me before I get there please ) just up the road from it!



Yeah thanks for looking into it, im more then happy that the venue stays the same as it was last time.


----------



## ukjohn

Steff, I tried to PM you, but your not accepting PMs or email, are you ok, or is it just me 

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Steff, I tried to PM you, but your not accepting PMs or email, are you ok, or is it just me
> 
> John.



John,

Its everyone sorry x

But ask anything you need here if you like


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> John,
> 
> Its everyone sorry x
> 
> But ask anything you need here if you like



No its ok Steff. you take care. xx


----------



## Steff

Morning everyone 
Off to lads assembly it about WW11 he has been learning all term so this should be good today looking forward to it he is playing one of the children how apt lol.
Have a good day all


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Mark and everyone, hope you all have a nice day.



Steff, hope everything goes well for the lad's performance and he makes you proud.  WW11, he could have asked me questions about that  I was in the donkey serenade brigade


John.


----------



## runner

Hi Steff, Mark and John.  Getting more and more misty here - can actually see it swirling about.  Hope your boy's show goes really well Steff x


----------



## ukjohn

runner said:


> Hi Steff, Mark and John.  Getting more and more misty here - can actually see it swirling about.  Hope your boy's show goes really well Steff x




Good morning runner, I got worried for a moment, thought I could see that East Anglian mist coming down my screen, then realised I didn't have my glasses on. Have a nice day my friend

John.


----------



## Steff

Aww it went well John very proud x


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Aww it went well John very proud x



a very proud mum then thats good to hear


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening all - hope everyone is in fine spirits.

I've had a week from hell again with work and am absolutly shattered - think I might have over done the running this week as well lol 

Was hoping for a nice quiet weekend, but somehow and I'm not quite sure how it happened, but I have been roped into taking my 5 year old nephew to a childrens party on saturday grrrrrr it was bad enought last weekend with going to his party with 15 screaming kids.

OMG she says what am I getting myself in for with my up coming adoption 

I wouldn't not do it for the world  bring my little one's on


----------



## Steff

Aww Di have a good time love x 

Its nice and quiet here lads on xbox and im in soap heaven


----------



## ukjohn

Is it to late to say good evening, been having trouble with my internet again..


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Is it to late to say good evening, been having trouble with my internet again..



John whats been happening with the internet, can you not ring your internet provider to sort it out for you


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, nice sunny day here.

Steff, my service provider were having problems and said when its back it might be running slow until they sort it properly.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning John

Opposite here rain rain rain x


----------



## Dizzydi

Hope everyone has had a good day. 

Talk about being scared earlier today, took my 5 year old nephew to a birthday party...... 

30 kids stuffing there faces with sweets full of sugar & e numbers is an eye opener ::


----------



## Steff

Least ur here and survived it lol x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Least ur here and survived it lol x



Yeah but only just lol I'm traumatised and they made me do the okie cokie at the end xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Yeah but only just lol I'm traumatised and they made me do the okie cokie at the end xxx



Hay no pics to accompany that then


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Hay no pics to accompany that then



What so you can blackmail me? Lol defo not. 

Of to bed now.... Good night sleep tight xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> What so you can blackmail me? Lol defo not.
> 
> Of to bed now.... Good night sleep tight xxx



Pmsl moi .

Same here night Hun xx


----------



## runner

Mornin' all.  Was sunny, now dull.  Gutted I didn;t see the meteorite last night - did anybody else see it?   Had dreadful night with vivid dreams, so glad to be awake.  Why can't I dream about being on a desert island, or on a canal boat floating up the beautiful Oxford canal????


----------



## Steff

Gd morning horrible day here yuk x


----------



## Steff

Well rain had now turned to sleet and ive to go and get some gas on yet woooo x


----------



## David H

In God's own country it's sunny, cool but sunny.

Thanks Steff for the birthday wishes earlier much appreciated.

Back on Steroids - as high as a kite, now I know why they test athletes for steroids.


----------



## gail1

its raining here matchs my mood


----------



## Steff

David H said:


> In God's own country it's sunny, cool but sunny.
> 
> Thanks Steff for the birthday wishes earlier much appreciated.
> 
> Back on Steroids - as high as a kite, now I know why they test athletes for steroids.



Your welcome mate x x


----------



## Mark T

Afternoon all   It's all very soggy around here.

We have just got back from taking our little boy for a trip to the local swiming pool.  He told us this morning that he facied splashing in the puddles but didn't fancy getting wet.  I think he got a surprise when he found out where we were taking him.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Afternoon all   It's all very soggy around here.
> 
> We have just got back from taking our little boy for a trip to the local swiming pool.  He told us this morning that he facied splashing in the puddles but didn't fancy getting wet.  I think he got a surprise when he found out where we were taking him.


Awww, did you get to go to the zoo was it last week i saw it mentioned Mark?


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Awww, did you get to go to the zoo was it last week i saw it mentioned Mark?


Yes, it was the zoo last weekend (a treat for my birthday weekend).

We have been meaning to get him back in the water since we went to centreparcs last September, but not got around to it until now.


----------



## runner

Hi Mark - it's a great skill to give him.  We took all 5 of ours swimming - they didn;t have swimming lessons, except at school, but each decided when it was time to give it a go without the water wings, and they were and are, all water babies now - confident adult swimmers. - Hope your little lad enjoyed it


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi Mark - it's a great skill to give him.  We took all 5 of ours swimming - they didn;t have swimming lessons, except at school, but each decided when it was time to give it a go without the water wings, and they were and are, all water babies now - confident adult swimmers. - Hope your little lad enjoyed it



Agree totally, our son used to go swimming in year five in school every Wednesday and loved it..it really helped me as well as I started taking him to the baths to, I was very self conscious but that soon wavered when I saw how much my lad was getting from it x


----------



## runner

Good for your Steff!  I remember still taking them swimming when I was 8 months pregnant with my last son - not a pretty sight - I think some people found it quite alarming!


----------



## Mark T

It's a real shame that not all primary schools offer swimming, but I guess if they are in a town that doesn't have the facilities then it's understandable.

Quite a few of our friends started swimming when their children were still babies with special classes - the result being that their children can swim before they start school.  Unfortunately the times and places of those lessons never worked for us (let alone the cost).

But then, I never had lessons till I started school and I would consider myself a proficient swimmer - but then I am a pisces!


----------



## am64

I am a fishy too but cant stand swimming pools ...the chlorine etc ..discovered that is was a trigger also for sons asthma ...only swim in lakes rivers and the sea now ..Bliss but cold !!


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> It's a real shame that not all primary schools offer swimming, but I guess if they are in a town that doesn't have the facilities then it's understandable.
> 
> Quite a few of our friends started swimming when their children were still babies with special classes - the result being that their children can swim before they start school.  Unfortunately the times and places of those lessons never worked for us (let alone the cost).
> 
> But then, I never had lessons till I started school and I would consider myself a proficient swimmer - but then I am a pisces!



I can only swim on my back guess it comes in handy for sumit lol x right I'm off now bye for now x


----------



## am64

hey steffy just tried to pm you !
empty you box young lady !!!


----------



## runner

Mark T said:


> It's a real shame that not all primary schools offer swimming, but I guess if they are in a town that doesn't have the facilities then it's understandable.
> 
> Quite a few of our friends started swimming when their children were still babies with special classes - the result being that their children can swim before they start school.  Unfortunately the times and places of those lessons never worked for us (let alone the cost).
> 
> But then, I never had lessons till I started school and I would consider myself a proficient swimmer - but then I am a pisces!



Me too - and I learnt to swim in the sea!  Your little one will learn to swim when he's ready - the less pressures and the more enjoyment and natural confidence in the water, the better.


----------



## Steff

Night night all xx


----------



## runner

Night Steff and all


----------



## Steff

Good morn all very dull but at least it's dry x
John I hope your ok not seen you about yesterday hope it's your net playing up and that your ok. X x x


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff 

I was expecting a rainy day - but it seems clear here right now!  Possibly we get a soaking later on.


----------



## runner

Morning Mark and Steff - no the rain is all here!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, nice and warm here in the bright sunshine.

Enjoy your day

John.


----------



## gail1

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, nice and warm here in the bright sunshine.
> 
> Enjoy your day
> 
> John.


its raining here will send it up your way john



wood like a nice spot on the beach and unlimitted booze please


----------



## gail1

black dog days have bitten me on the rear truly in the grips of it


----------



## ukjohn

gail1 said:


> black dog days have bitten me on the rear truly in the grips of it




Easy for me to say I know, but, don't let it get to you hun, you know you can fight it, you have proved that, any chance of some company where you are if only to chat about the weather. Or take a trip down here, and we can have a dirty night....hey, what were you thinking, I meant help me with my dirty washing..

Take care sweetie..

John. xx


----------



## gail1

ukjohn said:


> Easy for me to say I know, but, don't let it get to you hun, you know you can fight it, you have proved that, any chance of some company where you are if only to chat about the weather. Or take a trip down here, and we can have a dirty night....hey, what were you thinking, I meant help me with my dirty washing..
> 
> Take care sweetie..
> 
> John. xx



A Dirty night wih john mmmmmm my mind bogges Let me just pack me marigolds and im on my way


----------



## Steff

Eve all what a longggg day served 1 custumer all day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all what a longggg day served 1 custumer all day



It's horrible when days drag like that, hope you have a better day tomorrow (but no huge fish and chip parties like the other day! )


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It's horrible when days drag like that, hope you have a better day tomorrow (but no huge fish and chip parties like the other day! )



ha no i seem to miss all them lol weekend they was 2


----------



## Steff

Woo im off to bed happy OH has just won his singles comp in the darts beat 88 other men and he also won ?48 last night at his local monthly grad prix  of darts all cause I told him to buy some news darts Friday which arrived Saturday so im key to all this hehe 

Night all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Woo im off to bed happy OH has just won his singles comp in the darts beat 88 other men and he also won ?48 last night at his local monthly grad prix  of darts all cause I told him to buy some news darts Friday which arrived Saturday so im key to all this hehe
> 
> Night all xx



Wow, well done to your Dad Steff! Sleep well


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wow, well done to your Dad Steff! Sleep well



he will not like you for calling him that Alan its my other half not my dad haha xx ill let you off though


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> he will not like you for calling him that Alan its my other half not my dad haha xx ill let you off though



Oops! Don't know why I read that wrong!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, after a frosty start its now nice bright sunshine here this morning. Hope you all enjoy your day.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morn

have a gd day all


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff and John


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff and John



Morning Mark,
Hope your good, off to work now laters all Xx


----------



## Steff

Good eve all hope everyone has had a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good eve all hope everyone has had a good day x



Hi Steff, how was W today?


----------



## Steff

Hay alan,

Well we had customer so was some what better ,funnily enuf we had seven in and they al had burger x

Are you ok


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hay alan,
> 
> Well we had customer so was some what better ,funnily enuf we had seven in and they al had burger x
> 
> Are you ok



Feeling a bit better thanks Steff  I even indulged in a session with Gay Gasper this afternoon!


----------



## runner

Evening all, hope all is well.  completed my Food hygiene certificate last night and been cleaning kitchen and starting to decorate today - knakkerrreeddd!
 Pull over a lounger so i can watch the stars on this balmy, tropical island night please!


----------



## Steff

Consider it pulled over x


----------



## ukjohn

Well done runner, you've worked hard, you want a cuppa or something stronger brought to your lounger.

John.


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening Steff..

John.x


----------



## runner

Ta Steff.  Hmmm, large glass of red wine please John.  Hope you both OK


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Ta Steff.  Hmmm, large glass of red wine please John.  Hope you both OK



Yup all good,off to bed now so nights runner x x x


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope alls well

Well only 48 hours to the big chop now x x


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff 

Oh no, I'm being sent to Coventry today!


----------



## Steff

Morning Mark

I wish you luck lol


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Mark, Steff and everyone. Nice weather for the ducks its raining here today.

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Mark, Steff and everyone. Nice weather for the ducks its raining here today.
> 
> John



Hi John, it was dreadful here - managed a short run before it really started, but very blustery, which I hate! Have been desperately following the forecasts for the weekend in Bath and Bristol - so far it's looking as though it will be mild, calm and sunny, so I'll probably just boil in my frock!


----------



## Steff

Eve all been a long day but feet r up and I'm happy lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all been a long day but feet r up and I'm happy lol



Good to hear Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good to hear Steff



I even smiled when i got into work soaked through


----------



## Mark T

Evening all, glad you had a good day Steff

I saw plenty of rain on the drive up to coventry.  Fortunately they let me come back home 

My wife was tired because I was back later then usual and little boy has been grumpy today.  But she was happy because she made her first sale!


----------



## ukjohn

Goodnight everyone, hope you all sleep well and wake with lots of energy


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Well i needed those 10 hours sleep thats for sure x 
Cloudier start to the day but no rain as yet x


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning Steff



Morning mark you staying on home turf today ?


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Morning mark you staying on home turf today ?


Yes, although it seems I'll be visiting Coventry once a month for the foreseeable future.

I don't mind so much, but it is a long day and I spend more time travelling then I do working.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Yes, although it seems I'll be visiting Coventry once a month for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I don't mind so much, but it is a long day and I spend more time travelling then I do working.



Yes I imagine it becomes quite minnotenus.
Well the sun is poking through so best walk the dog now


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff and Mark, hope your both well.

Sunny day here again, enjoy your day everyone.

John


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff and Mark, hope your both well.
> 
> Sunny day here again, enjoy your day everyone.
> 
> John



Good morning John, big chop tomorrow hun getting the hair hacked off heeh x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Good morning John, big chop tomorrow hun getting the hair hacked off heeh x




You going to make yourself even prettier for me


----------



## Steff

LOL is that possible ? 

Catch everyone later im now leaving 1hr 15 mins before i actually start work as I  am sick of getting stuck in all that traffic gr

Ctch everyone later xX


----------



## Steff

Eve all hope every1 well


----------



## ukjohn

Evening Steff, you have a good day at work x


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Evening Steff, you have a good day at work x



Yeah my dear I did xx


----------



## Mark T

Morning everyone


----------



## Steff

Morning mark all ok x


----------



## ukjohn

Late visit today, been busy
Good afternoon everyone.Cloudy but warm here today.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Late visit today, been busy
> Good afternoon everyone.Cloudy but warm here today.
> 
> John.



Good afternoon John  Warm enough for a dress?


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyones well , well the hair has came off all 6 inches hehe x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Hi all hope everyones well , well the hair has came off all 6 inches hehe x



Hey Steff. Like the new you 

everything ok here x


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Hey Steff. Like the new you
> 
> everything ok here x



Hey ty John, seriously she said she could of created a brand new wig off all the hair that was on the floor lol x


----------



## ukjohn

Goodnight everyone...I'm off to see a fairy tomorrow. 


John.


----------



## Steff

Sleep well John have a great day tomorrow x x x


----------



## runner

Night - good luck tomorrow john and alan


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny here - the garden beckons.


----------



## Steff

morning all hope everyone is good


----------



## ukjohn

Where are you Steff, I hope your not cheating on me, I came rushing home to be with you  xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. The sun is now out and has burned all the mist away in the South West, I hope you all enjoy your Sunday.

John


----------



## Steff

Morn all misery guts 2day, hope its jut cause the weather is poor at the mo gr


----------



## gail1

been great weather today here shame im not in mood to enjoy it


----------



## runner

Sunny here too - oh dear, hope you both cheer up as the day goes on.


----------



## Steff

Hi all after a bit in the park with lad I'm abit cheerier xx


----------



## Steff

Eve all bath n bed for me in about an hour me thinks the tele is horrific again x


----------



## ukjohn

Enjoy your bath Steff, hope it relaxes you for a good sleep xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones is well, gonna be as high as 17 degrees here if im to believe the weather report woo x


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff 

We have mist here - which apparently is going to hold the temperature down a bit.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Mark and everyone. We have grey cloud here but it's warm again. Hope everyone has a great start to the week.

John.


----------



## Steff

morning wooooooooooooooooo x happy start to the day my sore throat wont ruin my day x hehe


----------



## Mark T

I noticed that the results for the Half Marathon are up.  Alam came in at 2hrs 56 mins 57 seconds in 10349'd place 

Well done Alan


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> I noticed that the results for the Half Marathon are up.  Alam came in at 2hrs 56 mins 57 seconds in 10349'd place
> 
> Well done Alan



Wooo well done that man a drink will be on ice at the next meet


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, Weather here same as yesterday grey cloud but warm. Enjoy your day.

Not seen our steff this morning, hope she's ok.


John.


----------



## runner

Morning John - same here weather-wise.  where is Steff?

congratulations alan!


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, Weather here same as yesterday grey cloud but warm. Enjoy your day.
> 
> Not seen our steff this morning, hope she's ok.
> 
> 
> John.



Typical! Sunday was baking hot sunshine in Bath, cold and cludy in Bristol yesterday, and the same here in Southampton!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..Grey cloud with a cold breeze in the air today.

Hope you all have a nice day.

John.


----------



## Mark T

Morning john


----------



## Steff

Eve all a large glass of port and lemon plz


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Eve all a large glass of port and lemon plz



Port and lemon for the lady.. coming up


----------



## runner

Coming up Steff!  Evening all


----------



## runner

wow John, we both just posted at the same time, an d Steff has a double port and lemon!


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Port and lemon for the lady.. coming up


Thank you John, one for yourself to


runner said:


> Coming up Steff!  Evening all


Good evening Runner


----------



## ukjohn

runner said:


> wow John, we both just posted at the same time, an d Steff has a double port and lemon!



She did ask for a large one runner


----------



## Steff

Hehe it never touched the sides 

I now will move onto vodka i think x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Hope alls well today,woke at 7 with such a stiff neck but its eased now x 
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## runner

Morning Steff.  Hope neck gets better.  Really misty/foggy here, and seems to be getting worse!  Have a good day all.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Runner and everyone, hope you all have a good day.

Runner , we have the same weather as you very misty

Steff, nice to see you back where you belong, first on the board with morning greetings 



John.


----------



## Steff

Morning guys john and runner x
Ahh John you say the sweetest thing


----------



## runner

Hair looks nice Steff.  the sun came and burnt off the mist, but dissappeared now


----------



## Steff

oh cheers runner lol x

nice easy 3 days now off work woo xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening all, hope you have all had lovely days. Hubby was trying to get me to go and watch mcfc tonight, but way to cold for me and couldn't interupt my training night


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening Runner, Steff and Di. nice to see three lovely ladies at the same time.xx

John.


----------



## Mark T

evening John, Steff, Runner and Di


----------



## Steff

John its the 3 degrees hehe x x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> John its the 3 degrees hehe x x



I like that 
Evening john, Mark, Steff and runner. 
Feeling mighty tired and got achy knees


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I like that
> Evening john, Mark, Steff and runner.
> Feeling mighty tired and got achy knees



OoOOo i prescribe rest and relaxation


----------



## Steff

Night all away to my bed now 
Sweetdreams x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Hope alls well , dull and dreary start to the day, but the 5 day forecast i read Monday had it spot on so knew today would be abit duller x

Today shall be spent nagging my OH and making up for the fact i had to work Weds/Thurs lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all x
> Hope alls well , dull and dreary start to the day, but the 5 day forecast i read Monday had it spot on so knew today would be abit duller x
> 
> Today shall be spent nagging my OH and making up for the fact i had to work Weds/Thurs lol



Aw, poor lad!  Dull here too and they've been threatening rain. Oh how lucky I was to run a half marathon on the hottest day of the week in brilliant, searing sunshine and blue skies all the way!


----------



## Mark T

Morning Steff and Alan 

Apparently its going to be a stormy weekend for us.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Alan, Mark and everyone. Nice morning here, but rain forecast for Saturday and Sunday.

John


----------



## runner

Mornin' All.  Dullish here, but off shopping to get some locally produced stout to experiment with my Christmas Puddings, and get supplies for tomorrow's dinner - making a christmas dinner for friends - don't ask!

Love the picture John,  he's gorgeous


----------



## Steff

Hya all, well went into town got some new make up and bath smelliest yay gave him a rest from me haha


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, Alan, Mark and everyone. Nice morning here, but rain forecast for Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> John



Good morning all - hope your having good days.

I wish that was me in the picture.

What a day I am having so far - got in work early for a meeting re client work - came to me and they jumped to someone else - I asked if I was invisible and walked out. Found out one of my suppliers has invoiced my client direct !! I'm wearing a red shirt today and told everyone my shirt reflects my mood so approach with caution!!


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyone has a good weekend, and if anyone has anything nice planned then enjoy x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  Raining here in Southampton, I suppose we need it!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone!  Raining here in Southampton, I suppose we need it!



Morning Alan same here very damp, off to do weekend shop now hope alls well with everyone bye for now x X  x x


----------



## runner

Morning Alan and Steff - drizzly and alternately overcast here too. Large coffee please, methinks I had a glass too many of wine last night!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, steff, Runner and everyone..We were forecast for heavy rain today, but not seen any yet 

One large strong coffee coming up for runner.


John.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, dull and wet here too. 

I'm back of to bed with a cup of coffee. 

Hope you all have a great day xxx


----------



## runner

Hi John and dizzydi - thanks for coffee John.  Good idea dizzydi.


----------



## Steff

morning di run and john x the rain has hit us now boo


----------



## Dizzydi

Still very grey here! 

Been to the farm and picked up my fresh bread and meat for the week. Just run 4 km in 30.01 minutes with only a 30 second walk at 23 mins. Wanted to do it in less than 30 mins! 

I'm now collapsed on the couch lol. 

Got to go out for a 60th birthday curry later and don't want to go grrrrr 

Anyone got any exciting plans for rest of the weekend xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Still very grey here!
> 
> Been to the farm and picked up my fresh bread and meat for the week. Just run 4 km in 30.01 minutes with only a 30 second walk at 23 mins. Wanted to do it in less than 30 mins!
> 
> I'm now collapsed on the couch lol.
> 
> Got to go out for a 60th birthday curry later and don't want to go grrrrr
> 
> Anyone got any exciting plans for rest of the weekend xxx



collapsed on the couch sounds good,im agreed my sons best mate can come over till 5 i must be bonkers the wkend is supposed to be my relax time hehe x


----------



## Mark T

Afternoon Alan, Steff, Di, Runner and John 

Been in and out of the town (nee City) centre this morning.  Unfortunately it's now started raining


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Afternoon Alan, Steff, Di, Runner and John
> 
> Been in and out of the town (nee City) centre this morning.  Unfortunately it's now started raining



Yup just got back from local shop and im soaked the lenghts Ill go to get some hot dogs


----------



## Steff

Good eve all well what a horrible day it turned out to be none stop rain and a blazing row with my son over homework...
But a lovely pork roast will be greeting me inn 10 mins MMM.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
lovely start to the day sun is shining x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> lovely start to the day sun is shining x



Morning Steff 
It was very cold and frosty when I went out for my run earlier, but blue skies and sunshine!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff
> It was very cold and frosty when I went out for my run earlier, but blue skies and sunshine!



Hope it stays that way , well had a homemade card and son made me breakfast well half made it lol x 

Got the feeling i might go back to bed for an hour still feel abit dozey lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Morning everyone, nice and bright here, slept in a bit late and now about to have my podge before I hit the road on the bike. 

Happy mothers day to all you yummy mummy's!!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Morning everyone, nice and bright here, slept in a bit late and now about to have my *podge* before I hit the road on the bike.
> 
> Happy mothers day to all you yummy mummy's!!



I presume that's Stockport-speak for porridge?  Have a good bike ride!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I presume that's Stockport-speak for porridge?  Have a good bike ride!



Hi Alan it is lol, hubby is cooking it now as I type, im still in bed


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, Steff, Di and everyone.


John.


----------



## runner

Afternoon all, drizzly day here (what drought?)


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Afternoon all, drizzly day here (what drought?)



We've had a few showers after the sunny start, dull and cloudy now!


----------



## Steff

same here now, had to rush to get my pinny in off the line hehe

x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> same here now, had to rush to get my pinny in off the line hehe
> 
> x



Me too!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Me too!



pinnys and fairy wings,im beginning to change my attitude towards you Northey


----------



## Steff

Catch everyone later away for a lie down


----------



## Dizzydi

Finally sat down, did 22 km bike ride. Been to ma Huxley, saw ma Lofthouse yesterday. 

I seem to have developed the sniffs and sneezes and got a temperature! I can't get a cold


----------



## Steff

oh dear Di i do so hope it goes quick, had mine a week now

any1 fanct abit of pie, ham chick and leek x


----------



## ukjohn

Dizzydi said:


> Finally sat down, did 22 km bike ride. Been to ma Huxley, saw ma Lofthouse yesterday.
> 
> I seem to have developed the sniffs and sneezes and got a temperature! I can't get a cold




Sounds like the hillbillys 

If it is a cold, hope it soon clears for you Di.

John. x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> oh dear Di i do so hope it goes quick, had mine a week now
> 
> any1 fanct abit of pie, ham chick and leek x




Ham chicken and leek sounds nice, x


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Ham chicken and leek sounds nice, x



Carrots and green beans to boot so your gonna be well filled 


Evening BTW x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Carrots and green beans to boot so your gonna be well filled
> 
> 
> Evening BTW x



I'll have the carrots please and Rosie will have the green beans if you take them out of the boot 

Good evening to you too xx.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> I'll have the carrots please and Rosie will have the green beans if you take them out of the boot
> 
> Good evening to you too xx.



rofl @boot, green bean fiend eh, love the things cold myself lol x

Hope your well John


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> rofl @boot, green bean fiend eh, love the things cold myself lol x
> 
> Hope your well John



If your prepared to soothe my brow if I' not well...then I've never felt so ill

But if the answer is no, then I'm fine thanks never felt better  x


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> If your prepared to soothe my brow if I' not well...then I've never felt so ill
> 
> But if the answer is no, then I'm fine thanks never felt better  x



Soothe it with a wet flannel eh never felt better we must sort that one out hehe x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Soothe it with a wet flannel eh never felt better we must sort that one out hehe x




Forget the wet flannel, just sort me out sounds more fun. x


----------



## Dizzydi

Stop flirting and having so much fun you two 

Gone right down hill have I.... Need some tea and symphony. 

Can't have a cold this week, got my first prep day Thursday


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Stop flirting and having so much fun you two
> 
> Gone right down hill have I.... Need some tea and symphony.
> 
> Can't have a cold this week, got my first prep day Thursday



WELL IVE got loads of sympathy but not tea cant stand the stuff c
do you fancy a a piece of chicken pie Di  x


----------



## ukjohn

Say no to the chicken oie Di. your being cheated there was ham and leek in the piece she gave me.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Say no to the chicken oie Di. your being cheated there was ham and leek in the piece she gave me.



Yes but I know how parcial Di is to chicken on its own John


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Yes but I know how parcial Di is to chicken on its own John



oops steff I had forgoten that


----------



## Dizzydi

Oh you two do tease - still partial to chicken lol, but only home cooked. 

As for tea steff I don't drink it either lol gross stuff - need a new line instead of tea and symphony!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Oh you two do tease - still partial to chicken lol, but only home cooked.
> 
> As for tea steff I don't drink it either lol gross stuff - need a new line instead of tea and symphony!



lol@tease sorry Di just feeling abit clucking mad 2night x

mmm we could have tea and tantrums mabbe


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> lol@tease sorry Di just feeling abit clucking mad 2night x
> 
> mmm we could have tea and tantrums mabbe



I like the clucking mad - rofl 

I'm on chicken tomoz when I'm home alone..... Sean is abandoning me for London over night (big sulk with bottom lip out) x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> lol@tease sorry Di just feeling abit clucking mad 2night x
> 
> mmm we could have tea and tantrums mabbe



If 2 of you are going start tantrums, I'm going.


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I like the clucking mad - rofl
> 
> I'm on chicken tomoz when I'm home alone..... Sean is abandoning me for London over night (big sulk with bottom lip out) x



Aww and while your poorly shocking Sean tut tut x 

what ever happened to these parties with me you ad klocky eh x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Aww and while your poorly shocking Sean tut tut x
> 
> what ever happened to these parties with me you ad klocky eh x



No tantrums really john - promise 

Think the parties stopped cause we caused to much trouble ! only joking! 

Not seen klocky for ages. Have you heard from her x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> No tantrums really john - promise
> 
> Think the parties stopped cause we caused to much trouble ! only joking!
> 
> Not seen klocky for ages. Have you heard from her x



John you would never leave us beauties haha

Not for yonks Di no, hope she is doing well x x

Right im off now guys, laters


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> John you would never leave us beauties haha
> 
> Not for yonks Di no, hope she is doing well x x
> 
> Right im off now guys, laters



Laters steff - I'm having a early one I feel like poop. 

Good night folk, sleep tight xxx


----------



## ukjohn

Goodnight Di and Steff xx

I have to go take my night insulin, and spend some time with Rosie before bed 

John


----------



## Steff

Hi all good morning a lovely start to the day today sunny and calm x

John I notice you have a lovely sequence of 1234 of your post count lol x


----------



## runner

Mornin' Steff - same here - nice and sunny.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, nice bright sunshine here as well x

That 1234 count looks nice, I like to keep things tidy  xx

Good morning runner, hope you are well.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, nice bright sunshine here as well x
> 
> That 1234 count looks nice, I like to keep things tidy  xx
> 
> Good morning runner, hope you are well.



Good morning Runner and John, well morning jobs already done, shopped,mut exercised and porriadge gobbled up in my tummy lol x


----------



## Steff

Right im off all now have a good day x  t/c


----------



## gail1

that black dog is still chasing me so am gonna hideon the island Steff dont lead meinto you bad ways in April


----------



## Steff

haha gail x x

hi all


----------



## Mark T

Evening Gail and Steff


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Evening Gail and Steff



how u mark


----------



## Mark T

Not bad thanks Steff 

Although I'm being sent for another trip to Coventry again.  It wouldn't be so bad but I only ever see the inside of the car I'm traveling in and the meeting room


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff,  Good morning everyone, nice bright and sunny day again. Enjoy your day 

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff,  Good morning everyone, nice bright and sunny day again. Enjoy your day
> 
> John.



Nice start here as well, wont be wearing my coat today thats for sure, seems as hot as yesterday.

Have a good day all im away now x


----------



## Mark T

Afternoon Steff and John   Nice day for a walk out at lunchtime

Enjoying getting a groove on to the music whilst I was walking as well


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

Hi Steff, have you had a good day at work?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff, have you had a good day at work?



Yeah Alan thx so quiet though stood around for ages just cleaning raminkins lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening all, not had much chance to post today busy bee at work. 

Did a quick 3k run tonight would have done more but a hypo hit me grrrrr 

Hey ho plenty of time for more lol. 

Proud to say mum is now joining me on the 5 k run! Need to check she is not going to over do her treadmill work outs, but make sure she is doing enough  don't want any injuries 

Hope you all have had good evenings x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all I hope everyone is well x dull start to the day but supposed to get better later on x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all I hope everyone is well x dull start to the day but supposed to get better later on x



Good morning Steff  It was still dark when I got up at 4:45 - I woke up and felt wide awake so thought I may as well get up. Been out for a run and it was cool but calm and a bit cloudy, but seems to be brightening up now.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  It was still dark when I got up at 4:45 - I woke up and felt wide awake so thought I may as well get up. Been out for a run and it was cool but calm and a bit cloudy, but seems to be brightening up now.



Hya Alan,

You sound like my dad he gets up anywhere from 4 to 5 am he has to get up coz he cant get bk to sleep without getting a headache x

The sun has came out now its lovely x


----------



## Steff

Right all im away now so have a good day Xx.


----------



## Steff

Good eve all x 

nice home made burgers with salad with mint and pea dressing mmm x


----------



## Steff

Morning all ,

Hope everyone has had a good nights sleep x 

Sun is breaking through nicely been a great week weather wise


----------



## Steff

So pleased i dnt get paranoid hehe 

Hope you all had a good day


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening all, hope you're all well. 

I've finished my homework and am about to have my home made turkey lasagna made with green pasta for tea and i might have a cheeky glass of rose!


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening Steff. x and Di. x Hope you both enjoyed the sunshine today.

John.


----------



## Steff

tea was broadbean sauce with chicken breast yummy 

eve john and di


----------



## Dizzydi

Good night john and steff, I'm of to bed now for an early night. Unfortunately busy day ahead at work tomorrow xxx


----------



## Steff

Late buy goodnight Di 

Im off myself now sleep well all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good night Di, hope tomorrow goes easier than you thought xx

Good night Steff, sweatdreams xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x

Another fantastic day weather wise, off into town in abit,some banking to do and swimming hat shopping for sun..

Hope everyone is well


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff nice bright warm day here today, enjoy you day in Town , 

Good morning everyone, have a nice day

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff nice bright warm day here today, enjoy you day in Town ,
> 
> Good morning everyone, have a nice day
> 
> John.



Thank you setting off at 9 x


----------



## Mark T

Morning steff and john


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all xx  just sooo beautiful today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone - hope your having nice days.

Just been for a lunchtime wonder and my word how lovely is it out today !! Was quite dull here this morning when I set of for work.


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon everyone - hope your having nice days.
> 
> Just been for a lunchtime wonder and my word how lovely is it out today !! Was quite dull here this morning when I set of for work.



Hya Di its sooo good im off out in garden lol x

Been into town came back with swimming cap pair of jogging bottoms and a hair clip wooo xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Hya Di its sooo good im off out in garden lol x
> 
> Been into town came back with swimming cap pair of jogging bottoms and a hair clip wooo xx



Wish I was at home sat in the garden .......*sigh* sat in an open plan stuffy office.

Oh and shopping !! I've been banned lol - got to save them pennies for when I stop work for 6 to 12 months 

PS I really want one of these today !! http://www.heylittlecupcake.co.uk/cupcakes.html


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Hya Di its sooo good im off out in garden lol x
> 
> Been into town came back with swimming cap pair of jogging bottoms and a hair clip wooo xx




Bet you look good in your swimming hat and jogging bottom


----------



## ukjohn

Good afternoon lady Di and lady Steff.. xx


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> Good afternoon lady Di and lady Steff.. xx



Good afternoon sir John, hope you are having a nice relaxing day and enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Bet you look good in your swimming hat and jogging bottom



hahaha you bet



oohhh we are ladies today im honoured, your a catch John xxx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> hahaha you bet
> 
> 
> 
> oohhh we are ladies today im honoured, your a catch John xxx



I thought what Ladies at first or where ??    but I like the sound of Lady Di lol 

PS steff have you got your new hair clip - clipped to your swimming hat ??


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I thought what Ladies at first or where ??    but I like the sound of Lady Di lol
> 
> PS steff have you got your new hair clip - clipped to your swimming hat ??



no tis my sons swimming hat he ripped his old one so had to replace it he is off swimming at wkend lol x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> no tis my sons swimming hat he ripped his old one so had to replace it he is off swimming at wkend lol x



Nice - are you going swimming as well ? 

I really want to go to one of these water parks - been promising myself since April 2008 after I had laser eye surgery that I would go cause I would be able to see without glasses or contacts and I still aint been!!  Maybe I should wait until I have my little ones and we can all go as a family Yay !!


----------



## Steff

Well tryed to have a kip but my neuropathy had diffirent ideas grr


no Di im not lost my confidence for the minute but i will walk my son there lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Well tryed to have a kip but my neuropathy had diffirent ideas grr
> 
> 
> no Di im not lost my confidence for the minute but i will walk my son there lol



Aw never mind hopefully you can soon xxx 

Managed to get an early dart, one of my colleagues should have took something to a clients and then couldn't do it so volunteered and boss said I might as well go home after,so good result for me there


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Aw never mind hopefully you can soon xxx
> 
> Managed to get an early dart, one of my colleagues should have took something to a clients and then couldn't do it so volunteered and boss said I might as well go home after,so good result for me there



Nice one Di now get that booze poured will ya x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Nice one Di now get that booze poured will ya x



funny you should say that work have bought me a bottle of rose for Monday . I'm currently debating on doing a run or staying sat on my backside! Think backside is gonna win


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> funny you should say that work have bought me a bottle of rose for Monday . I'm currently debating on doing a run or staying sat on my backside! Think backside is gonna win



Correct desicion


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Correct desicion



Yeah I think so as well. Tomorrow I will do a 5k run and sunday I will cycle 40 k! Think that will make up for being a lazy bag tonight


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Yeah I think so as well. Tomorrow I will do a 5k run and sunday I will cycle 40 k! Think that will make up for being a lazy bag tonight



Your plan is a cunning one


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Your plan is a cunning one



One tries my love . 

Have you got anything else planning for the weekend?


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> One tries my love .
> 
> Have you got anything else planning for the weekend?



Off out for lunch sund with FIL x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Off out for lunch sund with FIL x



Oh nice.... I'm out for tea sat with family x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Oh nice.... I'm out for tea sat with family x



you have a good time hun

im off on ebay now roller blind shopping lol xx t/c


----------



## Steff

Good morning all best laid plans n that ever had my lie in was too worried about getting all my bedding n nets washed lol 
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## runner

Afternoon all - been cleaning out the chickens and quail again and planting up some jerusalem artichokes for chutney at the end of the year.  Chickens laying eggs stopped play - must go and finish cleaning out now before lunch!


----------



## Steff

Hi Sarah x hope ur ok.had eggs for my lunch today got them from work on Thursday were lovely poached on burgen x


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Hi Sarah x hope ur ok.had eggs for my lunch today got them from work on Thursday were lovely poached on burgen x



sounds nice i love poached eggs

am having a day where i feel wheepy so would like a nice hammock on the beach please and and endless supply of drinks got to pratise for the meet need to keep up with Steff so i need a lot of pratise LOL


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> sounds nice i love poached eggs
> 
> am having a day where i feel wheepy so would like a nice hammock on the beach please and and endless supply of drinks got to pratise for the meet need to keep up with Steff so i need a lot of pratise LOL



Hammock was coming up till i saw that last remark missie hahaha x x x


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Hi Sarah x hope ur ok.had eggs for my lunch today got them from work on Thursday were lovely poached on burgen x



MMMmmmm love poached, boiled and fried eggs.  so glad the British Heart foundation has changed its advice about eggs - I get through quite a lot a week.


----------



## runner

Have a  {{{{hug}}}} gail, and here's a nice drink and fresh cream cake


----------



## gail1

yummy yummy


----------



## Steff

eeeeeee loads of us are still online even though its 12 minutes after midnight 


p.s runner i tryed to PM you but you have a full inbox


----------



## runner

Haved clocks gone back already or is St Bedeia in different time zone


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, nice bright sunny day today

John.


----------



## gail1

morning all hope you all have a great day


----------



## runner

Morning gail and John - still overcast and a bit misty here - mist came down very quickly about 6'ish last night. Washing out my potato barrel and herb planter today, and planting up the tatties, and cooking Sunday roast of course!


----------



## Steff

morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all! Just got back from my 7 mile run, was feeling quite hot towards the end! Very sunny here with clear blue skies.


----------



## runner

Morning Steff, Northe - large glass of water then Northe?  Join me in a coffee Steff?


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning Steff, Northe - large glass of water then Northe?  Join me in a coffee Steff?



For sure xx


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning Steff, Northe - large glass of water then Northe?  Join me in a coffee Steff?



All topped up now!


----------



## Steff

Eve all grr just had to tell my lad off, he has to be in by 17.30 wanders in at 17.45 poor dog been waiting for a walk and this idea of him with a mobile for this very thing to be avoided well he leaves that as  he is in shorts with no pockets grr gonna be grouding him if it keeps happening.

Large barcardi and coke please


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all grr just had to tell my lad off, he has to be in by 17.30 wanders in at 17.45 poor dog been waiting for a walk and this idea of him with a mobile for this very thing to be avoided well he leaves that as  he is in shorts with no pockets grr gonna be grouding him if it keeps happening.
> 
> Large barcardi and coke please



Make sure he knows who's boss Steff, before he becomes too rebellious!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Make sure he knows who's boss Steff, before he becomes too rebellious!



To right Alan he has been told many times before but he just makes excuses today it was cause his mate had something to tell him


----------



## runner

Oh dear!  Good luck Steff - Bacardi and coke coming up!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Oh dear!  Good luck Steff - Bacardi and coke coming up!



Thanks runner its going down far to easy lol


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Eve all grr just had to tell my lad off, he has to be in by 17.30 wanders in at 17.45 poor dog been waiting for a walk and this idea of him with a mobile for this very thing to be avoided well he leaves that as  he is in shorts with no pockets grr gonna be grouding him if it keeps happening.
> 
> Large barcardi and coke please




i seeu have started the drinking a;ready mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff

Lol I was pushed to it hun


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Lol I was pushed to it hun



getting pratise more like it


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> getting pratise more like it



practice makes perfect huni xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone. 

Hope you have all had good days and enjoyed the sun. 

I managed a walk to the local park and took some sarnies. There was no way I could have cycled today after my dreadful night time episode 

I still feel a bit rubbish. 

Sleep well all and i will catch you at some point tomorrow x


----------



## Steff

All good the sun is making my head hurt lol always get headaches in the heat 
I hope you have a better night Di sleep well xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> All good the sun is making my head hurt lol always get headaches in the heat
> I hope you have a better night Di sleep well xx



You can't beat a bit of sunshine lol... I've got a pink tint to my face.. You need a sun hat steff might help stop the headache in the sun. 

I sure hope I have a peaceful night tonight, got day 2 of course tomorrow. 

Sleep well my love xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> You can't beat a bit of sunshine lol... I've got a pink tint to my face.. You need a sun hat steff might help stop the headache in the sun.
> 
> I sure hope I have a peaceful night tonight, got day 2 of course tomorrow.
> 
> Sleep well my love xxx


I know I tryed my sons NY hat on hehe not gr8

x hope it goes ok with the course 2moz hun


nights


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

Lovly day abit chilly at the minute but the sun is still trying to break through, my stupid """ of a neighbour woke me with the smell of cannibis coming through my window grrr.


----------



## runner

Morning all - sunny here today - yeah!


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Lovly day abit chilly at the minute but the sun is still trying to break through, my stupid """ of a neighbour woke me with the smell of cannibis coming through my window grrr.



Good morning Steff, I take it you woke on a high this morning then  x

Good morning runner and everyone, nice blue sky here today.

John


----------



## Steff

good morning runner and john
haha John yes suppose I did lol


----------



## gail1

hello allhope everyone is ok


----------



## ukjohn

Hello Gail, how you doing my friend, you got nice sunny weather like us down here in Bristol.. x


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyones well xx


----------



## Mark T

Evening everyone   A nice sunny day today!


----------



## Steff

Eve Mark snap, 2 pint glasses of ice cold water have bee downed since i came in lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope you have all had lovely days and lots of sunshine. 

Had day 2 of the adoption prep course, very intense and gone very well. 

Had a great birthday as well.. Hubby took me to pizza express for tea!


----------



## Steff

Hope everyone sleeps well


Night


----------



## Steff

Morning all x abit of sun peeping through at the minute, not long till kids break up now got a easter assembly to attend friday then kids finish at 2 x


Have a good day all


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, nice bright sunny morning here, looks like its going to be another hot one, got some lovely pink blossom on my 3 year old pear tree..first time since it was planted.

Enjoy your day whatever you plan to do.

John.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all okay. 

I'm in the garden relaxing after a very intense day.. Final training day is Thursday. I'm glad I've a day inbetween as it's been very emotional today!


----------



## Steff

Hi all


Had no net nine thirty till two grr 

Hope alls well x


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> Had no net nine thirty till two grr
> 
> Hope alls well x



Thought it was nice and quiet on here lol


----------



## Steff

Lol didn't bother me I was working cheeky u


----------



## gail1

Cheeky you wait till Arpril for cheeky lol


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> Cheeky you wait till Arpril for cheeky lol



I might disguise myself away from you lot


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> I might disguise myself away from you lot




Gee a fancy dress party..


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> I might disguise myself away from you lot



so Steff wot are you coming as an old tart per chance LOL


----------



## Steff

I was thinking of coming as a lady of the night so you would,nt feel so left out x


----------



## Steff

Evening John hope your well X


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> I was thinking of coming as a lady of the night so you would,nt feel so left out x



i have a pair of fishnets you can borrow but you cant have my lampost


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> i have a pair of fishnets you can borrow but you cant have my lampost



PMSL deal .............


----------



## Mark T

Evening Steff, Gail and John 

I'm just back from an open day at one of the local primary schools since we will have to apply for a school later this year.  The had all the usual displays and presentations but the school kitchen was advertising school meals with trays of..... cookies, brownies and flapjacks!!!  Now I thought they had a healthy eating policy


----------



## ukjohn

Mark T said:


> Evening Steff, Gail and John
> 
> I'm just back from an open day at one of the local primary schools since we will have to apply for a school later this year.  The had all the usual displays and presentations but the school kitchen was advertising school meals with trays of..... cookies, brownies and flapjacks!!!  Now I thought they had a healthy eating policy




 Hi Mark

I wonder if those cookies , brownies and flapjacks were just laid out for the open evening, nevertheless, I would have been inclined to ask if they could show you a weekly menu of school meals.


----------



## Mark T

Oh they did provide a weekly menu too   They also post the menus on the school website.

But she was being quite insistent that I should try one until I asked what the carb count and the sat fats for the brownies were 

To be honest she was just trying to push school meals as being healthier then packed lunch, but I'm pretty sure I could develop a packed lunch that isn't too bad.

The weird thing is, I can't recall whether I did or didn't have meals at school when I was in infants.  Definitely packed lunch in secondary.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, the sunshine continues, but forcast is cooler for Saturday,

Have a nice day


John


----------



## Steff

Morning all xxx


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you are all well.  Sunny here at the moment.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope you are all well.  Sunny here at the moment.



Morning Runner,
same here got washing on the go hope it stays  nice so i can get it on line x


----------



## gail1

hi all im off foir a nice cooling swim later mmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff

hope u enjoyed your swim gail xxx


----------



## Mark T

Evening Steff 

Ive just go back for a (work related) trip to Coventry - I got back later then usual so I've been naughty and grabbed fish and chips from the takeaway.  Suspect I'll be paying for it later!


----------



## David H

*Charity shop update!*

Morning all, well the official opening yesterday didn't happen!

Assistant manageress, who is Bipolar, ADHD lost it completely, and cracked under the strain, threw a 'hissy' and said she couldn't cope.

She was told to go home and take a few weeks off to settle down, 
big day is today, brother has taken over as manager, yours truly is doing collections and doing P.R.

So fingers crossed everything runs smoothly (2 hopes of that happening - Bob Hope and No Hope)


----------



## Steff

Morning all x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning David, Hope things go well with the shop opening this tim



Good morning Steff, hope you slept well. Lovely day again.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning,
slept well ty John hope u did to x


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening everyone, hope you've all had a good day..

John.


----------



## Mark T

Evening John   Hopefully you have had good weather today.

But you wouldn't think with this nice weather that you would acquire a cough would you?!


----------



## Steff

STRESSED tonight guys need a pick me up


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> STRESSED tonight guys need a pick me up





We have an area in Bristol which is noted for being picked up 

Hope you can relax and help to reduce the stress Steff..take care my friend x




John


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> STRESSED tonight guys need a pick me up


How about a nice stress relieving massage?  Maybe given by 4 tanned and oiled guys?


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone,some grey cloud about today, but still warm, enjoy your day and the weekend.


John.


----------



## David H

Good morning all (UKjohn etc) charity shop is flying, queue to get in before opening.

Place packed, loads of sales, maybe not especially good as shops go but we topped €570 for the day.

Probably slow down now the novelty of a 'New' charity shop has passed.

I put together a video to be shown in the shop about the charity, now they want subtitles, so it can be played at night in the shop window, this is going to be a mammoth task believe me.


----------



## Steff

morning all well new glasses have been ordered, son has new school shows i have a greggs sub roll and my dog has been and had his nails cut lol xx


----------



## gail1

afternoon all hope all is well im well tired just had a nap


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> afternoon all hope all is well im well tired just had a nap



hya hun x

just bk from picking son up,  now relaxing for hour on my own


----------



## gail1

hi steff hope ur ok hunnie


----------



## Steff

Yer R you ok hun xx


----------



## gail1

yes phone not allowing me to send txtx at al grrrrr


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> yes phone not allowing me to send txtx at al grrrrr



oh no have u ran out x


----------



## Mark T

Evening Steff and Gail.

Hope all is well with both of you.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you all have a nice weekend. The sunshine has gone, not even a glimmer of blue sky, just cloud.


John


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well, had a lovely lie in so unusual for me on Saturday x
nice weather seems to have gone bye byes lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyones well, had a lovely lie in so unusual for me on Saturday x
> nice weather seems to have gone bye byes lol



Morning Steff  Yup, went out for a run this morning and it is overcast and MUCH cooler - no tshirt and shorts in the garden this afternoon!


----------



## gail1

hello alll hope ur all ok


----------



## Steff

hi gail you ok xx


----------



## Steff

Ello all x
Been to shop trying my luck on 3 lucky dips 2night aint done the lottery since January,picked up the local paper to find OH in it as well yayy thats gone str8 o his facebook lol.
Fancy meatballs tonight with spegehtti mm


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ello all x
> Been to shop trying my luck on 3 lucky dips 2night aint done the lottery since January,picked up the local paper to find OH in it as well yayy thats gone str8 o his facebook lol.
> Fancy meatballs tonight with spegehtti mm



Good luck Steff, don't forget your friends!  What is OH famous for then? I'm supposed to be in our local paper sometime, but I doubt it's going to happen now.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good luck Steff, don't forget your friends!  What is OH famous for then? I'm supposed to be in our local paper sometime, but I doubt it's going to happen now.



I'll always remember them lol x


He won in the finals of the singles in darts in our borough x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, our Sunday after a cold start has turned out brifgr and sunny again, hope your all enjoying the same weather


John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all woo sun is back so washing back on line hehe x


----------



## runner

Morning all - just collapsing in a heap after the children and grandchildren have left after staying for a couple of days, but so sad that I won't see them again for a while....


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all - just collapsing in a heap after the children and grandchildren have left after staying for a couple of days, but so sad that I won't see them again for a while....



Morning hun,

I know the feeling when my dad goes im always sad for a few days afterwards x


----------



## Dizzydi

runner said:


> Morning all - just collapsing in a heap after the children and grandchildren have left after staying for a couple of days, but so sad that I won't see them again for a while....



Aw bless - when will you next see them ?


----------



## Steff

Eve all xxx


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> Aw bless - when will you next see them ?



Not sure - hopefully we can manage to go and see them before next baby is due early July!

Evening Steff - nice evening here.


----------



## Steff

Same here three loads of washing in now lol x


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening Steff & Runner.

Been a nice day again today.

Did lunch with my old school girly friends and kids.

I'm hoping I've not passed my germs onto them x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Evening Steff & Runner.
> 
> Been a nice day again today.
> 
> Did lunch with my old school girly friends and kids.
> 
> I'm hoping I've not passed my germs onto them x



Evening Di x
Sounds nice,im home alone tonight yay


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Evening Di x
> Sounds nice,im home alone tonight yay



I'm gonna switch the computer of and go sit down stairs ans let Sean make me a sarnie x

Enjoy your night xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I'm gonna switch the computer of and go sit down stairs ans let Sean make me a sarnie x
> 
> Enjoy your night xxx



Let him I say get him to make you one haha


Catch u later hun xx


----------



## Steff

Have a good day all hope everyone's well


----------



## runner

Morning all - nice day here so far.

Did loads of washing too yesterday Steff!  Hope you got your sandwich dizzy


----------



## Steff

Morning all washing on the line,dog walked son fed, dad arrives about 2 but my son is stopping in today which is a miracle in itself, x I wont be about just as much but il get on when i can x


----------



## runner

Morning Steff - hope you enjoy your dad's visit and don;t have to work too hard!


----------



## Steff

hya well da arrived ok x x hope everyones ok


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> hya well da arrived ok x x hope everyones ok



Morning Steff, glad your dad arrived safely, hope you all enjoy his visit x


Good morning everyone, its bright at the moment but very dark clouds rolling in.



John.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all very cold here today but at least it's dry x

Enjoy your day John xx


----------



## runner

Morning - rain started last night - wet and windy here.


----------



## gail1

its raining here Hope all of you are well


----------



## Steff

Rained earlier but missed it thank goodness, x


----------



## Steff

Morning all very dull n dreary here x 

Off to town t pick my glasses up,good thing with it being easter u get paid early yay lol . Hope everyones well


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone very dull and cloudy here today.


Good morning Steff, xx When you pick your glasses up and now that you've been paid early, can you " See your way clear to lend me a quid or two " 


John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all lovely day off to park then into town xx lv to all


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, nice day here, enjoy your holiday weekend..



Morning Steff, enjoy your time in the park, don't spend to much shopping 


John


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you have lovely weekend. 

I'm about to go out on my bike and then collect my nephew, he is staying with us over night tonight.... Getting some practice in Lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Bright and sunny here, but cold! Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Dizzydi

Back from cycling and Omg how cold was it.... 22 km done, just a short cycle today. 

Going to parsley hay Monday morning and cycling to Tissington. Then meeting margb for early tea and catch up!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Back from cycling and Omg how cold was it.... 22 km done, just a short cycle today.
> 
> Going to parsley hay Monday morning and cycling to Tissington. Then meeting margb for early tea and catch up!



Aw, jealous! Love Tissington!  Please say hi to MargB for me!  Well done on the ride!


----------



## Steff

Off for walk by the river with doggy now x laters all


----------



## Steff

Morning all very dull here, doing overtime later 4-9 big thing on for the boat race hog roast and all,off shopping first thought, hope everyones well xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all very dull here, doing overtime later 4-9 big thing on for the boat race hog roast and all,off shopping first thought, hope everyones well xx



Hope things go well Steff  Dull and cool here too, but been out for a nice run through the park. Keep thinking today is Sunday, also thought yesterday was Saturday! I think I have lost a day somewhere!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan. cloudy and dampish here today, I'm like you confused what day it is.

Morning Steff, have a nice day, dont work to hard x

Good morning everybody.

John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Just been out for my run, weather is overcast and cool, and a bit damp but not raining - would have been ideal weather for the Bath half! 

Hope everyone is well! What have you got planned for today?


----------



## smile4loubie

Morning Alan,
Hope your well.  I've got nothing planned but spending time with the family,eating easter eggs and having a roast later.  Pretty average Sunday apart from the addition of easter eggs lol. What about you xx


----------



## Northerner

smile4loubie said:


> Morning Alan,
> Hope your well.  I've got nothing planned but spending time with the family,eating easter eggs and having a roast later.  Pretty average Sunday apart from the addition of easter eggs lol. What about you xx



It's pretty much an ordinary day for me too Lou. I hope that Imogen and Alan enjoy their eggs - and you of course!


----------



## Dizzydi

Morning everyone I'm of to in- laws at lunch for roast beef and all the trimmings .

Then back home for some relaxation and not a lot else x


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Aw, jealous! Love Tissington!  Please say hi to MargB for me!  Well done on the ride!



Tissington is lovely can't wait and I will say hi to margb for you x


----------



## Steff

Morning all x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Morning all x



Morning my lovely, how's your day so far?


----------



## Steff

Only been up ten minutes lol

Overtime yest knackered me out 

The dam boat race meant customers at pub wer immense lol,you okm


----------



## runner

Morning all - off to sing with choir this morning, and I'm doing first verse solo for first time   Hope they've got their ear muffs he he.  Then home, cook roast, make sure the Easter Bunny's visited, and chill out.


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Only been up ten minutes lol
> 
> Overtime yest knackered me out
> 
> The dam boat race meant customers at pub wer immense lol,you okm




Fancy all them customers how inconsiderate Lol 

Runner I bet you're solo will be amazing.... I can only dream of singing, got a terrible voice xx

Got to confess still in bed at the moment, just debating on getting up!


----------



## Northerner

Good luck with the singing Runner! I too have a terrible voice - I was in the 'non-musician's class' at school for music lessons, although I did come top in music in my first year because I aced the exam!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Fancy all them customers how inconsiderate Lol
> 
> Runner I bet you're solo will be amazing.... I can only dream of singing, got a terrible voice xx
> 
> Got to confess still in bed at the moment, just debating on getting up!



Wel it was incosiderate really, i had to tackle the bleeding hog roast inches of cold greast to slop out how lovely eh lol x  

morning sarah and alan x good luck with the singing runner


----------



## runner

Afternoon all - we all sang well today.  I can sing in key, but apart from that just have an ordinary voice - which is why it's nice being in a choir, so I can just enjoy signing.  there are 1 or 2 of the choir with amazing voices.  You'd be surprised how many people were put off singing at school, but with a bit of encouragement, can actually hold a tune and enjoy singing again.

Hope you're all enjoying easter and the Easter bunny came!


----------



## gail1

Morning all its raining here. Hope you all have a good day, Take care


----------



## Steff

Morning all. Xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Gail and Steff  It's gloomy here too. Just been out for a run and it was in a light shower, but not too bad. Hope you have a good day in prospect!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Gail, Steff, Alan and everyone. bit damp with showers here today.

Enjoy your day.

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Gail, Steff, Alan and everyone. bit damp with showers here today.
> 
> Enjoy your day.
> 
> John



Hi John, typical Bank Holiday eh?  Means I don't have to do the gardening today - too muddy


----------



## runner

Morning all - drizzly here too.  Today I shall be mainly pickling Quail's Eggs - too damp to clean out chickens!


----------



## Dizzydi

Oh what a miserable day today - didnt manage Parsley Hay would have been to wet and winding on the open ground and no fun - so did a 5 k run instead.

I'm of out to meet MargB for dinner now and hope everyone enjoys the rest of the day x


----------



## Steff

hey all never again grr working on BH soooo boring


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Oh what a miserable day today - didnt manage Parsley Hay would have been to wet and winding on the open ground and no fun - so did a 5 k run instead.
> 
> I'm of out to meet MargB for dinner now and hope everyone enjoys the rest of the day x



hope u had a good time with Marg Di x


----------



## runner

Yes, hope you had good time.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well sun is back today woo x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all hope everyones well sun is back today woo x



Good morning Steff! Yes, lovely and sunny here too, just got back from my run  Might be able to get my washing out today! (What an exciting life I lead! )


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff! Yes, lovely and sunny here too, just got back from my run  Might be able to get my washing out today! (What an exciting life I lead! )



I felt weird yesterday never went to the supermarket lol but now the rain has stopped im off out now lol


----------



## runner

Morning all - sunny here too - no excuse for not cleaning out chickens today!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, Steff, Runner and all other members.

I hope you all enjoy your sunshine, but spare a thought for us with a mixture of sun, cloud and showers, what a mix 

John.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone - hope all are well today.

I'm in work and there is still no heating on and it is chilly in here. The heating was turned of week 26th March cause of the sun and they have not put it back on !! The building owners are apparently monitoring the weather - err elo its cold. (Muppets)

Had a great time with MargB yesterday - we had a right good chin wag and some lovely food.

ps no chicken on the menu yesterday lol


----------



## Steff

Hi morning all x 

back from shops off to get ready for work

pleased you had a good time Di


----------



## Steff

Eve all wish this weather would make its mind up lol. 

Fish and chips for tea woo xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, weather is dull but dry.
enjoy your day.


John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, weather is dull but dry.
> enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> John



Godd morning John, everyone  The Sun is shining here, but it was very cold when I stuck my nose out of the door! Hope your day goes well


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Dizzydi

Morning everyone - very dull and wet here. 

I'm staying toasty warm curled up on the couch x


----------



## Steff

hi all lovely sunshine today wooo


----------



## Dizzydi

Hi Everyone hope you are all ok - I need a drink!!  But cant have one boo hoo 

Feeling sorry for myself and in dire need of food, but scared to eat !!

Anyway I must go and find something to eat - I'm home alone again and having to fend for myself


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Everyone hope you are all ok - I need a drink!!  But cant have one boo hoo
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself and in dire need of food, but scared to eat !!
> 
> Anyway I must go and find something to eat - I'm home alone again and having to fend for myself



Aw Di, what a night and a day you have had, it's so unfair when you work so hard to look after yourself . I hope you have a peaceful night. Remember, you can have any virtual drink you want here


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Aw Di, what a night and a day you have had, it's so unfair when you work so hard to look after yourself . I hope you have a peaceful night. Remember, you can have any virtual drink you want here



I know it just seems like sometimes everything is out to get you. This has got in the way of my training again. I want an easy life !!

But if I can have anything virtual tonight I'll have a Triple VAT please


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Nice bright sunny day here, hope you are all enjoying the same weather.


John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Nice bright sunny day here, hope you are all enjoying the same weather.
> 
> 
> John.



Good morning John! Same here - bright and sunny, although it was (literally!) freezing when I went out for my run earlier. I seem to remember that this time last year we had really hot weather - thought we'd seen the back of the frost! 

Hope everyone has a good day!  Just off to strangle my neighbour's kid who seems to be playing a game of 'throw the medicine ball across the room and listen to it bounce'...


----------



## Dizzydi

Tis bright and sunny here now - I'm lounging on the couch again - forced myself to go to work for a few hours this morning!! Managed to get away at 1 pm - dont know why I tired to kid myself a few hours !!

Anyhow - I've brought my laptop home and am supposed to be working but sod that, I'm gonna spend the rest of the afternoon surfing lol x


----------



## Northerner

Well, we've had thunderstorms here on and off all afternoon - a real doozy has just passed overhead with lots of thunder and lightning and has dumped a load of ice over my back garden (and everywhere else around, of course! )


----------



## Steff

wow just missed a massive hail stone stint by about 1 sec phew in safe and dry hehe


----------



## Dizzydi

Still sat with work laptop on my knee and not done any work.

I need to have something to eat, but dont know what to have ? Any suggestions which include egg ??


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Still sat with work laptop on my knee and not done any work.
> 
> I need to have something to eat, but dont know what to have ? Any suggestions which include egg ??



scrambled egg on toast and il have half ta  or maybe an omlette


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> scrambled egg on toast and il have half ta  or maybe an omlette



Your on - problem is I'm supposed to be having egg but I dont really fancy it - not eaten much yesterday and today.

Was thinking of chucking a tatty in toven - but what to have with it ? Tuna ? maybe - not really feeling very inspirational lol


----------



## Steff

Nights all im off to bed x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nights all im off to bed x



Early Steff? You OK? Hope you sleep well


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Yeah Alan my dad n I are starting t clash so I went to bed early lol 

Off to doctors at ten about all my problems with my fingers and wrist x looking like a dreary day


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone - bit dreary here to.

I'm working from home again this morn then got to I go for some blood tests - then off to work I go 

Tonight depending on how I feel I might attempt a little run !!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Bright and sunny here this morning, although it was freezing again on my run - only started to warm up over the last mile, brrrr!!!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Nice bright sunny morning again here.

Enjoy Friday 13th


John.


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Nice bright sunny morning again here.
> 
> Enjoy Friday 13th
> 
> 
> John.



Morning John & Alan,

Still dull here - and I'm still sat skiving lol 

Have a great day xxx


----------



## imtrying

morning all....

Can't believe all the nice weather you are all having - it's grey, cold and miserable in Colchester at the moment!! Was really foggy this morning but cleared up now. 

Hope you all have great days!


----------



## Northerner

And you Katie, don't work too hard


----------



## Steff

Wooo a week off work bk Thursday


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> And you Katie, don't work too hard



lol you can tell by how many posts I do on here how hard I'm working haha

Lots to get ticked off before the weekend so best get back to it!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Wooo a week off work bk Thursday



Woohoo! Got any plans?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Woohoo! Got any plans?



Lots of r n r hun x


----------



## Steff

Dark clouds tonight next weekend can't come quick enough everything is getting on top of me at present....need to be amongst you good people getting blottoed


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> Dark clouds tonight next weekend can't come quick enough everything is getting on top of me at present....need to be amongst you good people getting blottoed



never mind hunnie next saturday will soon be here hun once us two are together everybody better watch out lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all having a good night. 

I've got a hectic day planned tomorrow.... It is hubbys birthday and I have booked a double super car racing event for him! 

He will get to drive a ferrari and lamboghini (not sure spelt this right)! Hope he likes it 

Tomorrow is also my 4th diaversary  how time flys


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope you're all having a good night.
> 
> I've got a hectic day planned tomorrow.... It is hubbys birthday and I have booked a double super car racing event for him!
> 
> He will get to drive a ferrari and lamboghini (not sure spelt this right)! Hope he likes it
> 
> Tomorrow is also my 4th diaversary  how time flys



Hope you both have a wonderful day Di!  I was just thinking how you said you were diagnosed on his birthday! Your 4th diaversary is about 6 weeks before mine!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hope you both have a wonderful day Di!  I was just thinking how you said you were diagnosed on his birthday! Your 4th diaversary is about 6 weeks before mine!



Makes you wonder were the time goes doesn't it and boy how things are so different now! For the better health wise etc (ish) ... Makes me wonder what I would have been like without the D!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Makes you wonder were the time goes doesn't it and boy how things are so different now! For the better health wise etc (ish) ... Makes me wonder what I would have been like without the D!



I;m with you there Di, I think my diagnosis stopped me from quite a bit of self-destruction - I'm a lot fitter and healthier now than I would have been, I'm sure. And I've met lots of wonderful people because of it!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I;m with you there Di, I think my diagnosis stopped me from quite a bit of self-destruction - I'm a lot fitter and healthier now than I would have been, I'm sure. And I've met lots of wonderful people because of it!




Definitely same here - in a way the D was a God send and through it like you say meeting all the other wonderful people x


----------



## Steff

Morning off out to lose myself today and spend abit of cash to cheer myself up,have a good day all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning off out to lose myself today and spend abit of cash to cheer myself up,have a good day all x



Morning Steff!  Hope you have a lovely day and get yourself a few bargains


----------



## gail1

morning all its a lovely day here


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all its a lovely day here



Good morning Gail  Brightening up here after a dull start!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Dull and cloudy here today, but thats ok, it matches my mood at the moment.

Have a nice weekend.

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Dull and cloudy here today, but thats ok, it matches my mood at the moment.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.
> 
> John



Hope you're feeling a bit cheerier by next Saturday John, or we might have to make you sit over in the corner  

Hope your day gets better!


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> Hope you're feeling a bit cheerier by next Saturday  we might have to make you sit over in the corner




That might be a good choice Alan


----------



## Steff

Good eve all 

Had a lovely day out bought some new clothes for next week and spent. Good half hour looking around my favourite shop lush and buying some lovely stuff hehe,feel a lot better now amazing what spoiling yourself for once can do

I hope your feeling better John x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good eve all
> 
> Had a lovely day out bought some new clothes for next week and spent. Good half hour looking around my favourite shop lush and buying some lovely stuff hehe,feel a lot better now amazing what spoiling yourself for once can do
> 
> I hope your feeling better John x



Glad to hear you had a good day Steff


----------



## Dizzydi

We're back! 

What an amazing day, Sean loved the driving! Think he wants a Lamborghini now ...... Will have to sell my body and soul lol. 

Hope everyone else has had a great day x


----------



## Steff

glad u had a good time di both of you 

off to bed now night all x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> We're back!
> 
> What an amazing day, Sean loved the driving! Think he wants a Lamborghini now ...... Will have to sell my body and soul lol.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a great day x



Great stuff! Glad you enjoyed the day  Did you have some cake for your diaversary too?


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> We're back!
> 
> What an amazing day, Sean loved the driving! Think he wants a Lamborghini now ...... Will have to sell my body and soul lol.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a great day x


Mmm, I think I would prefer the Ferrari.  I'd love for my wife to buy me a present like that (maybe I can hint for a birthday with a zero in it).

Glad you both had a great day


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Great stuff! Glad you enjoyed the day  Did you have some cake for your diaversary too?



No cake for me boo hoo - not allowed until we know what is going on with the stomarch !! 

I might and it is a little might have some tomorrow (pinch a bit of sean's) I've booked lunch with Sean at a restaurant called Earle by Simon Rimmer (naughty i know) but it is his b'day - I promised him a posh restaurant for tonight and lied saying I had booked it (place called Olivers but looking at menu now I wouldn't be able to eat there at the mo) - knowing we physically could not go due to where the racing was and the distance back lol - so it was a good lie in a way he he he  and he gets to stretch his b'day out another day.

Mark, Sean thought he would prefer the ferrari but he sai the Lamborghini was amazing compared - something to do with four wheel drive and sticking to the track mopre that the 2 wheel drive ferrari  - took a gamble on the cars picking them myself. Think both where amazing tho !! Defo hint Mark !!

PS he was upgraded in the Ferrari from a 360 to a 420  (Sure thats the model) for free !!

Good night everyone of to bed for me now xxx


----------



## Northerner

Sleep well Di, I hope you both enjoy your lunch tomorrow


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Good eve all
> 
> Had a lovely day out bought some new clothes for next week and spent. Good half hour looking around my favourite shop lush and buying some lovely stuff hehe,feel a lot better now amazing what spoiling yourself for once can do
> 
> I hope your feeling better John x



Ahhh Lush xxxx


----------



## runner

Mark T said:


> Mmm, I think I would prefer the Ferrari.  I'd love for my wife to buy me a present like that (maybe I can hint for a birthday with a zero in it).
> 
> Glad you both had a great day



Did get my OH a Motorbike for his 50th - albeit a very 2nd hand one, and with a lot of help from family and friends -first time I've ever seen him speechless LOL  And yes, he had been used to riding before....


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Lovely day weather wise line of washing getting dry very quick x

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Nice blue sky and lovely sunshine here today.

Steff, I have some washing , if you want to keep your line full  x

John.


----------



## Steff

Oh John go on then this once x


----------



## Northerner

Nice and sunny here too, although really cold on my run - a very cold breeze blowing from the North, brrrrr!!!!


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Oh John go on then this once x




Nice here today as well 

Steff I've also got a pile of washing I can send your way......... It will need ironing as well Rofl ..... Pretty please 

Hope everyone has a great day today x


----------



## Northerner

I've just got this morning's running kit and a couple of towels Steff - can you squeeze them in?


----------



## runner

Morning all,  just hung all mine out Steff, but there is some ironing?

Needless to say it's sunny here too at the mo.  

Hope you're having a break between runs Northe


----------



## Steff

Lol your all taking advantage I cn tell xx


----------



## runner

Now would we do a thing like that Steff


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Now would we do a thing like that Steff



Some would lol x


----------



## gail1

steff if its notto late can i send you mine as well its sunny but cold here Take care all


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> steff if its notto late can i send you mine as well its sunny but cold here Take care all



Pmsl Gail depends if it's your socks u got no chance xxx


----------



## runner

Just got soaked, and_ hailed_ on getting in my four loads of washing!


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all away to bed x


----------



## runner

Night Steff,  having a cup of tea, then off to watch Silent Witness - hope I can make sense of it this week!


----------



## ukjohn

Goodnight steff, sleep well x


----------



## Northerner

Night Steff, I hope you've brought our washing in


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> Night Steff, I hope you've brought our washing in





I got mine back all nicely ironed


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> I got mine back all nicely ironed



Tut! Favouritism!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good Night everyone x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good Night everyone x



Goodnight Di, I hope you and Sean had a nice lunch today


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Goodnight Di, I hope you and Sean had a nice lunch today



It was very nice thank you, had my sneaky little bit of diaversary sweet lol x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Bright and sunny start here, but freezing again - as cold as winter for goodness sake! When am I going to be able to switch the heating off, costing me a fortune!


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all xx



Morning Steff  Is your Dad still with you?


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Dull here this morning.  Know what you mean Northe,  one minute I've got back door open, next minute, fleece on, heating on and lighting a fire!

Hope you got a good night's sleep Steff and all that washing and ironing didn't wear you out.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff  Is your Dad still with you?



Morning Alan x yes he leaves tomorrow


----------



## ukjohn

Good afternoon everyone. been out to our local shopping mall this morning.had a nice cup of coffee and a split doughnut  well it was more a deep cavern than a split, and filled with cream.


----------



## Steff

Wear me out runner not at all I'm ready for today's load as well haha x

John I take it you have nothing going spare then


----------



## Steff

Morn all very bad night so pleased im off work tummy has had me doubled over gr, xx love to all


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you are all well. 

It is freezing here and throwing it down as well, weather not looking good for my trip to Ireland. 

Got to ring for my blood test results this afternoon, hopefully these will indicate what is wrong.


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Morn all very bad night so pleased im off work tummy has had me doubled over gr, xx love to all




Oh dear Steff, hope you're OK lovie x


----------



## runner

Morning Steff and DizzyD.  Dull weatherwise here.

Sorry to hear your feeling poorly Steff - keep warm and hope you feel better soon. {{{hugs}}}

Dizzy - hope your trip goes well and blood results OK. x


----------



## Steff

Thanks girls,

Horrible weather will stay in have a warm bath and chill 
X

Good luck Di with results


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Thanks girls,
> 
> Horrible weather will stay in have a warm bath and chill
> X
> 
> Good luck Di with results



Oh wish I could be at home having a warm bath and chilling - me no like work 

I have not worked a full week these past 5 weeks with everything that has been going on - how will I survive when I have to work 5 days a week again boo hoo x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning to you lovely ladies and everyone. Raining here this morning.

 Steff, sorry your not well, hope it soon clears up, and that your feeling better for Saturdays meet.x


John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning to you lovely ladies and everyone. Raining here this morning.
> 
> Steff, sorry your not well, hope it soon clears up, and that your feeling better for Saturdays meet.x
> 
> 
> John.



I will be feeling better by then for sure John x


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening everyone, nice evening after the rain today.


Steff good to hear you will be ok..



John.


----------



## runner

Night all.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Night all.



Goodnight S sleep well x

Night all off myself


----------



## Northerner

Goodnight! Sleep well


----------



## Dizzydi

Good Night everyone, sleep well. 

I'm of to Ireland tomorrow and will try to check in while I'm away. 

Hope you have a brilliant meet in London, and catch you when I get back x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good Night everyone, sleep well.
> 
> I'm of to Ireland tomorrow and will try to check in while I'm away.
> 
> Hope you have a brilliant meet in London, and catch you when I get back x



Have a lovely time Di!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x hope everyone's well

Hope u have a good break away Di try and keep positive to hun xx


----------



## runner

Morning everyone - have a nice trip Di


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff and runner, hope you ladies are fit and well.

Morning everyone, weather not at all nice, its cold with showers.

John.


----------



## gail1

morning all hope everyone is ok Take care all


----------



## Steff

morning john,gail

All good here pity the weather was not so good lol x


----------



## runner

Morning - weather keeps changing from sunny to stormy looking - no rain as yet, but expect it's on it's way.  

Yes, well thanks John - just had hair done by our mobile hairdresser, so feeling relaxed.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Yes, well thanks John - just had hair done by our mobile hairdresser, so feeling relaxed.



Shocking pink with blue highlights I hope runner


----------



## runner

Funny you should say that Steff - I still have some blue colour in a draw that I never opened - was thinking of blue streaks!  Have gone 'au natural' for last few years - am growing hair and trying to keep condition - just use Lush's 'Marilyn' now & again


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Funny you should say that Steff - I still have some blue colour in a draw that I never opened - was thinking of blue streaks!  Have gone 'au natural' for last few years - am growing hair and trying to keep condition - just use Lush's 'Marilyn' now & again




OoOo U say Lush lol x im still to try there shampoo products yet.You should open the drawer up and get the blue on asap i say lol


----------



## runner

One day!  Love the Lush Cocoanut conditioner - got some for Christmas - quite light, but the smell afterwards is gorgeous - also use 'Tramp' on my hair now and again.


----------



## Steff

A lovely tuna past bake with purple sprouting brocolli and petit pois a strange mix but tastes lovely, well that was my tea all gone hehe.The weather has been awful here today rained none stop, good job my washing was all done at weekend


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well, well back to work today 11 till 7 to so a nice long one. Catch everyone later tc xxx


----------



## ukjohn

Morning everyone, still wet and cold here..

Morning steff. What did you do to desrve life sentance at work, 11 till 7, Gee,,


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Morning everyone, still wet and cold here..
> 
> Morning steff. What did you do to desrve life sentance at work, 11 till 7, Gee,,



Could be worse John,all money in my back pocket tho xx


----------



## Steff

hi all survived my work wow what a horrid day 

lay me down and feed me wine haha


----------



## Steff

Right bed f me just had to fight a 15.4 hyper since coming out the bath so a tiring day just got more tiring 

Night all xx tc


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Right bed f me just had to fight a 15.4 hyper since coming out the bath so a tiring day just got more tiring
> 
> Night all xx tc



Sleep well Steff, I hope things are better in the morning.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all well. 

Spent the last couple of days in The Burren and Ballyvaughan, such a beautiful place. Been eating a few naughties as well! 

Of to Dublin tomorrow evening via offaly and then gonna do a two day tour of Dublin


----------



## Northerner

Hope you have a brilliant time Di!


----------



## Steff

Night all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Nice sunny day here at the moment.

Enjoy your day

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Nice sunny day here at the moment.
> 
> Enjoy your day
> 
> John.



Moring john hope your well 

seems like ive been up forever 2 hours now lol done all my jobs as well


----------



## Steff

Right off shopping now fridge is bare 
back later TTFN xx


----------



## runner

Afternoon - sun has turned to showers here.  this afternoon I shall be mainly watching recording of the voice and BGT, and crocheting!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Afternoon - sun has turned to showers here.  this afternoon I shall be mainly watching recording of the voice and BGT, and crocheting!



The voice is on in two parts remember runner x enjoy


----------



## Steff

Well rain it us about 40 minutes ago so washing was abruptly brought in lol x x


Off for a wee nap now x x


----------



## alisonz

Steff said:


> Well rain it us about 40 minutes ago so washing was abruptly brought in lol x x
> 
> 
> Off for a wee nap now x x



No rain here and the towels are dry yayyyy. Off for a warm bath hmmmmm wonder if I can stay awake for this one


----------



## gail1

been raining on and off all day sky is now looking very dark


----------



## Catwoman76

We got very wet on the way home this afternoon, had to change our clothes    Sheena


----------



## Steff

Shee xxxxx lovely to see u on the island


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

Not a nice start to the week, its cold and raining here this morning.


John.


----------



## Steff

morn all dam builders back again arghhhhhh


----------



## Andy HB

Steff said:


> morn all dam builders back again arghhhhhh



Do you want me to call up 617 Squadron?

(think about it! )

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Do you want me to call up 617 Squadron?
> 
> (think about it! )
> 
> Andy



Ive thunk  lol

617? RAF? dambusters? hahahhaha very quick Andy lol


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone,another cloudy damp day today.

Hope you all have a good day.


John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone,another cloudy damp day today.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day.
> 
> 
> John.



Morning John,
Same here dont stop the builders starting at 8 though gr, could do without it cause my head is sore probs the repercussions of last nights fun and games x


----------



## runner

Morning John, Steff and all.  Wet, wet, wet here, and I've got 20 minute walk to dentist


----------



## gail1

morning all its cold and miserable here take care all


----------



## Steff

wish id never gone for a nap feel worse now

bs at last gone down to 7.3 better then hurrendous bs,s last night


----------



## Steff

Nights all away to bed x

Up early tomorrow got council here sorting guttering early on


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, not a very nice morning, its pouring down.

Appart from the weather, I hope you have a good start to the week.


John


----------



## Steff

Morning all chucking it down here grr, dog will have to wait for his walk lol
Have a good day all back to the grindstone today


----------



## runner

Morning all - didn't sleep too well last night - today is the 1st anniversary of the death of grandson Oliver.  Thinking about my 'Little Ray of Sunshine' a lot today, but with smiles for the lovely little baby he was too.

Life, as it does, goes on, so also off to town to replace iron, ironing board cover and laundry basket - drizzly here too.


----------



## gail1

runner said:


> Morning all - didn't sleep too well last night - today is the 1st anniversary of the death of grandson Oliver.  Thinking about my 'Little Ray of Sunshine' a lot today, but with smiles for the lovely little baby he was too.
> 
> Life, as it does, goes on, so also off to town to replace iron, ironing board cover and laundry basket - drizzly here too.



hugs and kisses to you runner

raining here been for a swim did 20 lengths


----------



## Steff

Hi all x

Alan will be pleased i have KB blasting out 

"If i only could id make a deal with god"


----------



## runner

gail1 said:


> hugs and kisses to you runner
> 
> raining here been for a swim did 20 lengths


Thanks Gail.

Was that 20 lengths up and down the street


----------



## Steff

have a good day every1


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Weather here is dull, cloudy and damp.

enjoy your day


John.


----------



## gail1

morning all skys looking very dark here Im off clothes shopping today


----------



## runner

Morning all - cloudy with showers here too.  Enjoy your shopping trip Gail.


----------



## gail1

morning all. dark rain clouds out there yes its gonna p** down well im off swimming again today Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Dry but overcast here at the mo.  Looking forward to QI Shakespeare edition tonight!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning all, dry and dull here at the moment.

I'm in work and trying to concentrate but feel really ill today !!

Hope everyone else is good and having nice days x


----------



## gail1

Hope you feel better soon Dizzydi
just got back from swimming did 20 lengths had baked beans on toast for dinner They were yummy. Booked hotel for Brighton meet making a real weekend of it. Traveling up on the friday and coming back on the monday. Have now also booked hotel for London meet in November staying near convent garden


----------



## runner

Night all - when is November meet?


----------



## gail1

Runner its in the events section
Morning all its a damp miserable morning here Hope you all have a good day
Take care all
gail


----------



## Mark T

Runner, see http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22971

But it's proposed for 10th Nov in London.  Last year we did the Shakespear's Head but would I be shot for suggesting that the Pendral's Oak was a much nicer place?

We have had an up and down day today.  I had little boy for most the day since my wife was doing a "pamper" event to try sell some of her jewlery.  Unfortunately we sold none  (possibly not helped by the fact that only 20-30 people passed through the doors).

The up side is that she did get to do some networking to find other events to go to and does have about 10 or so extra items to add into her online shop that she had made prior to the event.  Unfortunately will all this grey weather she can't photograph any of the items


----------



## Tezzz

Evening Gang.

What a s**t day I've had at *W*....

Dipsticks were out in force today....

Time for some serious drinkie poos as I'm off tomorrow...

One cola and vodka in a pint glass please barman. (Think of the proportions...) I wanna get smashed... 

Edit: Feeling pickled now.. on the real stuff ha ha ha...


----------



## runner

Thanks Gail and Mark T.   Know the problem with photographing in our light - a pain!  Using the flash isn't a substitute for a good pic.  sorry she didn't sell anything, but don't give up hope.


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> Evening Gang.
> 
> What a s**t day I've had at *W*....
> 
> Dipsticks were out in force today....
> 
> Time for some serious drinkie poos as I'm off tomorrow...
> 
> One cola and vodka in a pint glass please barman. (Think of the proportions...) I wanna get smashed...
> 
> Edit: Feeling pickled now.. on the real stuff ha ha ha...



Sorry you had a bad day Tez.  Don't get too smashed x


----------



## Northerner

Well it's a rotten start to the day here - cold, very wet and very windy


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Absolutely throwing it down today and I wanted to go to parsley hay today  to cycle.... Not a chance xxx


----------



## gail1

morning all its bit of a damp start here


----------



## Northerner

Afternoon all  Can't believe it, after shiveringly cold incessant rain and howling winds all day yesterday, this afternoon I went to deliver a letter in my tshirt and shorts in warm sunshine under blue skies! Then I mowed the lawn for the first time in living memory (can't remember the last time it was dry enough to do it, probably when they announced the hosepipe ban and drought). Of course, I then promptly had a hypo afterwards!


----------



## AlisonM

It's positively arctic up here and there's still a lot of snow on the hills around us. It got down to -3 last night. Brrr! I think I need a nice hot mulled wine.


----------



## runner

Ahhh, mulled wine - shame I'm tea-total tonight!  Sunny and warm here today too - actually managed to get some washing out.


----------



## vince13

Oh God - when is this rain going to stop ? (Rhetorical question - don't point me towards the weather forecasts - they only say more rain).  Luckily we're on high ground here but the rivers around are all atop their banks....drought, don't make me larf !


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Oh God - when is this rain going to stop ? (Rhetorical question - don't point me towards the weather forecasts - they only say more rain).  Luckily we're on high ground here but the rivers around are all atop their banks....drought, don't make me larf !



Good morning Faith, chucking it down here too! I have just got back from my run looking like a drowned rat  Thankfully though, at least it's a bit warmer and there was no wind


----------



## runner

Raining cats and dogs here - I shall have to be getting wellie boots for the chickens if it carries on much longer.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Raining cats and dogs here - I shall have to be getting wellie boots for the chickens if it carries on much longer.



"Ou vrouens met knopkieries reen" 

(Afrikaans = "it's raining old women with knobkerries"


----------



## gail1

its raining down here as well


----------



## vince13

Sorry everyone - where ARE my manners ?!  Good morning all - have a nice day whatever the weather...


----------



## Northerner

Perfect blue skies now!


----------



## runner

Hope it's heading this way....

Afternoon all - hope you are all well and enjoying the day.


----------



## gail1

have been for my daily swim did 20 lengths i feel good after doing that


----------



## runner

Thanks for sending it this way Northe - it's sunny here now!  Used to like swimming Gail, but it's too expensive to go anywhere near here now, except the sea, but that's definitely a summer sport!  20 lengths is good.


----------



## Northerner

20 lengths is great Gail! I don't think I ever managed more than 2 

Well, the weather has been transformed so much that I've been out in my shorts doing some gardening and been dripping with sweat! Whoever would have thought it? Happy to share runner


----------



## vince13

20 lengths ! Wow Gail - respect...

Lovely weather here this afternoon - after I got soaked going down the village shopping this morning.  Of course, as luck would have it, the temperature has soared and I've made a casserole for tonight's meal.  Can't get things right today !


----------



## gail1

Thanks guys it was a very slow 20 lengths Had the treat of the spa bath afterwards


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..


----------



## runner

Morning John - hope it's not soggy there as it is here - horrible weather for getting out to vote, but make the effort I must.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John, runner  Pretty gloomy weather here, gets me off doing the gardening today though, woop!


----------



## runner

No gardening for me either - been out to feed chickens check Quail etc. but having a chill day - didn't sleep at all last night.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..enjoy the long weekend..


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone..enjoy the long weekend..



Hope you do too John  The sun is just poking through here, but the forecast says it's going to be wet over the weekend - well, it is Bank Holiday!


----------



## gail1

morning all busy day depot clinic then sw then im meeting cousin for lunch Take care all


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all busy day depot clinic then sw then im meeting cousin for lunch Take care all



Hope your day goes well Gail


----------



## J.Y.Kelly

Been out on the bike, but the weather is closing in so back to the workshop.I'm not going to answer the 'phone at all today, even though I might miss a call for the sale of said bike. Just fancy shutting the world out today.
Kelly.


----------



## AlisonM

Arrggghhhh! It's brass monkeys here, not even 4pm and it's already headed towards freezing, we've had snow today too. A huge hot choc with all the trimmings please garkon and best get the chicken soup on I reckon we're headed for an epidemic of colds, flu, pleurisy and pneumonia up here. Probably all at once.


----------



## runner

Oh dear Alison - wrap up warm.  Singing with choir at wedding tomorrow, then going to wedding reception in the eve.  Crashing out over weekend - might try and watch Lord of the rings that I slept fell asleep during the last 2 attempts!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Oh dear Alison - wrap up warm.  Singing with choir at wedding tomorrow, then going to wedding reception in the eve.  Crashing out over weekend - might try and watch Lord of the rings that I slept fell asleep during the last 2 attempts!



Hehe! I nearly fell asleep when I went to the cinema to see it 

Hope the singing and the reception go well!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, nice day today.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, nice day today.



Good morning John! Lucky you - it's cold and miserable here


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Tis a lovely day here today, hope everyone has a great bank holiday weekend xxx


----------



## Northerner

It's more like November than May here!


----------



## J.Y.Kelly

Terrible day here, it's freezing cold, (well, 5 degrees!). It's just started raining, the dog's filthy and the cats are in a bad mood. What's more, I've just sold my motorbike, so today has been eventful to say the least.
Kelly.


----------



## Northerner

Another very cold day here - just been out for a run and it took me a good 2 miles to get warmed up!


----------



## Steff

Morning Alan same here


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, the sun is out at the moment and we are gonna load the bikes onto the car and go to parsley hay, nice long ride on the cards! 

Just hoping pebbles aka gall stones behaves it self 

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, the sun is out at the moment and we are gonna load the bikes onto the car and go to parsley hay, nice long ride on the cards!
> 
> Just hoping pebbles aka gall stones behaves it self
> 
> Hope you all have a great day x



Enjoy yourselves!  Pebbles, lol


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, Steff , Di and everyone, nice morning here again warm and sunny. enjoy your ride Di, hope everything goes well for you..


John.


----------



## Steff

Morning John and Di hope you manage to enjoy your ride Di


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Enjoy yourselves!  Pebbles, lol



I'll report back later today lol.... It's a long hard ride today just hope I can do it


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Very bored night ahead place to myself,unheard of might have to bug my sister later on 

Hope everyone had a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all
> 
> Very bored night ahead place to myself,unheard of might have to bug my sister later on
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day



Well, you've got two hours of BGT to keep on the edge of your seat!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well, you've got two hours of BGT to keep on the edge of your seat!



Oh yeah Alan I forgot bout that


----------



## Steff

How did it go di


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Sunny start to the day which is surprising as bank holiday weekends are usually wet.

Plans for today food shop n then back off to work at 11
Hope everyone is well


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, enjoy the Bank holiday at work.

Good morning everyone, heavy rain here (well its the same weight as always, but you know what I mean) looks as if its in for the day.

John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff and John  Overcast here, supposed to be brightening up later on - I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## Steff

Morning guys x
Wel i must be lucky just hung the washing out but I bet it rains on it before i get back home later lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning guys x
> Wel i must be lucky just hung the washing out but I bet it rains on it before i get back home later lol



It's now chucking it down here - probably on the way over to you soon Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It's now chucking it down here - probably on the way over to you soon Steff!



LOL no I got my fingers  toes crossed, this bloomin lark of having the heating on for drying clothes is costing a fortune lol


----------



## Steff

Alan grr u sent the rain to me lol x

Catch everyone later


----------



## gail1

morning a all hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning a all hope everyone has a good day



Good morning Gail! Hope you have a lovely day too!


----------



## runner

Morning all, we're having sunny intervals, and it's dry, so washing out today.  And those of you with rain can keep it to yourselves, thank you very much, especially your heavy variety john


----------



## ukjohn

runner said:


> Morning all, we're having sunny intervals, and it's dry, so washing out today.  And those of you with rain can keep it to yourselves, thank you very much, especially your heavy variety john




No problem from me runner..I'm hanging on to our heavy rain, we are under flood and drought warnings down here 

and its still raining as I type.

John


----------



## Casper

Dry & cloudy here in (not) sunny Whitley Bay.  The Bank Holiday crowd are out up and down the drinking strip - don't know how they afford the higher prices! 

Make mine a virtual G & T please, with ice and lemon


----------



## Steff

eve all x

so hacked off with work not only has the dish washer packed in but we had no hot water today sooooo bloody sick of the kitchen falling apart on me lol x


----------



## runner

Sorry to hear that Steff - hope its all fixed soon.  rain came our way eventually, just as I was about to hang out 2nd lot of washing.  Radiators now covered!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Sorry to hear that Steff - hope its all fixed soon.  rain came our way eventually, just as I was about to hang out 2nd lot of washing.  Radiators now covered!



Yer same here very bad spell for about an hour but was safe in the kitchen then lol


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is well, feel abit lazy this morn but cant afford to me, docs bank and town beckon x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff  Much milder here today, but overcast. Just got back from my run so feeling rather hot!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Much milder here today, but overcast. Just got back from my run so feeling rather hot!



oh yeah 

Well im pleased to say i finally pulled a tooth out that had been loose for 6 month so i ca at last eat in comfort I cryed when it came out cause it caused that much pain so off for a latte to celebrate  lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> oh yeah
> 
> Well im pleased to say i finally pulled a tooth out that had been loose for 6 month so i ca at last eat in comfort I cryed when it came out cause it caused that much pain so off for a latte to celebrate  lol x



Aw, sorry to hear about your tooth Steff. I hope that the gum heals quickly, lots of mouthwash to keep it free of infection


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, nice morning here today.

Steff....Make sure that latte is not to hot if you just pulled a tooth, hope the pain has eased for you.


John.


----------



## Steff

Thanks lads

Morning John, u were right latte was abit to hot for me lol but had it o bus so was cooler x


----------



## Northerner

Just tempted fate by hanging my washing out under some very dark clouds... We're supposed t be dry today, with sunny intervals...


----------



## Northerner

Looks like I made a good call - the sun has come out!


----------



## Steff

its bloomin lovely here has been since 11
and now the builders have finally taken the dam scaffolding down thats been outside my place for a month yay


----------



## ukjohn

Good night everyone, sleep well.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well.



Goodnight John, you too


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well.



Night John sleep well


----------



## Steff

Morning all quick hello back off to bed really dont feel well at all, woke with a pain down the middle of my head,seeing green spots and when i walk feel like im gonna fall over all very odd so off for an hour before work, weather is rubbish rain atm.

Hope everyone feels better then me x


----------



## Northerner

Hope you feel much better after your kip Steff


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, steff and everyone. grey cloud here today with some drizzle.

Hope you feel better after your snooze Steff.


John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John  We had a brief afternoon of warm sunshine yesterday, but back to dreary gloom and dampness here (the weather's not looking much better either! )


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening everyone.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good evening everyone.



Evenin' all!


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> Evenin' all!





Jack Warner I believe...Dixon of Dock Green. I was a fan of that program..


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Jack Warner I believe...Dixon of Dock Green. I was a fan of that program..



Me too - I was surprised to see that it ran until 1976, always thought of it as an early 60s programme


----------



## Donald

Here we go it ran from 1955 to 1976

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...59iuCQ&usg=AFQjCNFrvkixNk8JeTOx6EvCuggJyX9cWA


 And I'm sure you will remember the film The Blue Lamp in which Dixon Dies from 1950

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc..._NmMBA&usg=AFQjCNG862nE09GcEQe-Fq7Xw7_URH_UoQ


----------



## ukjohn

Good night everyone, sleep well..


Thanks for the info Donald, very interesting.


John


----------



## Northerner

Good night John, has Rosie been tucked in for the night as well?


----------



## Steff

Eve x

Pleased today is over still no hot water at work gr doing my head in big time now

Luckily felt better from one o clock

Sleep well John night


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve x
> 
> Pleased today is over still no hot water at work gr doing my head in big time now



Evening Steff, that must be really horrid and tricky working where you do  Hope they have it sorted by tomorrow!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff, that must be really horrid and tricky working where you do  Hope they have it sorted by tomorrow!



Me to, you would think the plumber would understand an urgent appointement is not 48 hours after the phone call, will be more from tomorrow if he ain't been x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 
A wet and miserable day so far,hope it brightens up have a party of 20 booked in to the garden of the pub at noon so dnt wanna have weather spoiling it x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Hope you are feeling better today.

Good morning everyone, Grey windy day here but at least its dry at the moment.


John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> Good morning everyone, Grey windy day here but at least its dry at the moment.
> 
> 
> John.



 Good morning John yes better ty woke bright eyed this morning


----------



## Northerner

Good morning! Another damp and dreary day here  No gardening for me today, but I bet those weeds are happily growing and growing and growing...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning! Another damp and dreary day here  No gardening for me today, but I bet those weeds are happily growing and growing and growing...



Morning Alan x

I had a plant box on my balcony and they got soaked overnight big time


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you are all well. 

I had a good night last night, plenty of painkillers before sleep and slept till 5.50 this morning which is a miracle. 

I was moved to another ward last night and was told I might have to stay in until next Tuesday , not happy about that grrrrr, but the new stronger antibiotics have kicked in thank goodness. Tuesday night /yesterday I got worse, secondary infection and was prodded and poked again and on the morphine lol... I like morphine 

So fingers crossed I improve massively and they decide I can go home early with the oral antibiotics instead of staying on the intravenous ones!


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> Good morning! Another damp and dreary day here  No gardening for me today, but I bet those weeds are happily growing and growing and growing...




I've declared my garden a conservation area for a wildlife habitat, its much less work


----------



## ukjohn

Hello Di, nice to hear from you, in spite of you problems, you sound quite bright. I hope things turn out well for you and you can go home when you want to.You take care.


John xxx


----------



## Steff

Hi Di
Lovely to hear from you hun, dont do things by half eh, how is Sean coping being man of the house lol?
Hope you manage to get out before Tuesday hun x


----------



## Dizzydi

Hi john & Steff, I'm keeping my chin up and behaving want to get rid of infection asap so I can go home and then hopefully have operation I need within 6 weeks. 

I'm feeling very bright this morning, wasn't yesterday felt rotten. 

Think sean feels a bit lost at home on his own bless him. All the family have rallied round and are doing whatever is needed xxx


----------



## Steff

Eve all finally had enough at work gonna be venting my spleen when my boss is back Monday im sick to death of being the dogs body for people cleaning up after them, im not there to clean THERE personal dishes grrrrrr.

Anyways I have this wkend to vent when I go to see my mate in Crystal Palace.


----------



## Steff

Looks like I been used by more then people at my workplace haha.

Hope everyone has had a good eve, off to make myself some crackers n cheese


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Looks like I been used by more then people at my workplace haha.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good eve, off to make myself some crackers n cheese



Enjoy! Hope you boss gets everything sorted for Monday Steff


----------



## ukjohn

Sorry to hear that you are being used by people outside your workplace Steff, why not put them straight and put it behind you. enjoy your cheese and biscuits, and sleep well x


Good night everyone.


John.


----------



## Northerner

Goodnight John, sleep well


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Enjoy! Hope you boss gets everything sorted for Monday Steff





Northerner said:


> Goodnight John, sleep well





ukjohn said:


> Sorry to hear that you are being used by people outside your workplace Steff, why not put them straight and put it behind you. enjoy your cheese and biscuits, and sleep well x
> 
> 
> Good night everyone.
> 
> 
> John.


I definetly will needs to be said and il deal with the consequences..

Night John sleep well


----------



## Dizzydi

Good Night everyone hope you all sleep well. I need to get some shut eye got a busy day lazing around and reading and doing buggar all xxx


----------



## vince13

Morning All,  there's a funny yellow ball in the east this morning, peeping thru the trees.  Aliens ? MOD exercises ?  couldn't be the sun could it ?

Hope you all have a good (and healthy) day.  xx


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Morning All,  there's a funny yellow ball in the east this morning, peeping thru the trees.  Aliens ? MOD exercises ?  couldn't be the sun could it ?
> 
> Hope you all have a good (and healthy) day.  xx



Good morning Faith  We have that too, and the sky has gone a funny blue colour - not sure what's going on


----------



## Steff

morn all lovely start to morning sun is shining


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Faith, Alan, Steff and everyone.. No blue sky here, its grey clouds and very windy. Hope you all have a nice day in preperation for a nice weekend.


Steff, if I don't catch you, have a nice time with your friend at Crystal Palace tomorrow.

John.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning Faith  We have that too, and the sky has gone a funny blue colour - not sure what's going on



Morning all - we seem to be experiencing this strange phenominem (phew, that's a big word for first thing in the morning!)too


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all - we seem to be experiencing this strange phenominem (phew, that's a big word for first thing in the morning!)too



Unfortunately, the sky is now the more familiar grey and overcast


----------



## ukjohn

I miffed that you are all reporting sunshine and I've got none. I can only put it down to global warming all around me 


John.


----------



## runner

Yes I think so John.  Trouble is it causes such a dilemma - do I get some new wellies, or invest in some sandals?


----------



## Steff

morning run n john x

thank you john


----------



## Dizzydi

I've finally looked out the window today and it is dull and raining. 

I'm well fed up, temperature high again, still got infection and liver and kidney tests not great ggggrrrrrrr. 

However if today's blood tests come up trumps they may let me home tomorrow with oral antibiotics. 

Then I have to have a mri for my gall bladder and bile duct and another ultrasound scan on my ovary in 6 weeks. 

Gall bladder removal won't be for at least 8 weeks. But I can continue to run and cycle in the meantime.... So at least 1 plus there. 

Just waiting for nurse to insert another canula... This is gonna hurt, my arms are a right mess 

Anyway enough of my moaning..... Hope everyone is well today x


----------



## ukjohn

Goodnight everyone, sleep well.


John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Goodnight everyone, sleep well.
> 
> 
> John.



Goodnight John, hope you have a good night's rest


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> I've finally looked out the window today and it is dull and raining.
> 
> I'm well fed up, temperature high again, still got infection and liver and kidney tests not great ggggrrrrrrr.
> 
> However if today's blood tests come up trumps they may let me home tomorrow with oral antibiotics.
> 
> Then I have to have a mri for my gall bladder and bile duct and another ultrasound scan on my ovary in 6 weeks.
> 
> Gall bladder removal won't be for at least 8 weeks. But I can continue to run and cycle in the meantime.... So at least 1 plus there.
> 
> Just waiting for nurse to insert another canula... This is gonna hurt, my arms are a right mess
> 
> Anyway enough of my moaning..... Hope everyone is well today x



OOO Dizzy - I feel for you.  I have poignant memories of my son going in to hospital for chemo and them having difficultly after a while trying to find a vein.  Hope all goes well  x


----------



## runner

Night to those who have gone up the wooden mountain.  Just woken up from dozing in front of telly and deciding whether to stay up for joules, or give in and go to bed!


----------



## vince13

Morning All,    sunshine in Somerset !!    The cows are wandering across the moor opposite our house (looking for their breakfast I suppose), the birds are singing - hope it's a great day for us all (especially you Di !).


----------



## Northerner

Clear blue skies and bright sunshine here too, but it's flipping cold! Brrrr!!! Been out for a run and only started to get warmed up about 2 miles in! I can't remember the last time it was this cold so far into May


----------



## Steff

Morn all have a gd day


----------



## gail1

Morning all hope you all have a good day


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, Nice blue sky and bright sunshine, hope you all have a nice weekend.


John.


----------



## runner

Morning all - sun and showers here.  Cat has brought mouse into house again and let it go arrgggg.  Hope things are good for you dizzy and you can go home. x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! Looking like another bright start here today, but very chilly outside


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. Looks a nice sunny day here to. Finally got a undisturbed night sleep last night! 

Another day of snuggling on the couch for me planned I think


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well. Looks a nice sunny day here to. Finally got a undisturbed night sleep last night!
> 
> Another day of snuggling on the couch for me planned I think



Good morning Di, hope you're feeling back to full strength soon


----------



## Steff

morning all have a good day off for the day to CP to see my mate x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morning all have a good day off for the day to CP to see my mate x



Hope you have a lovely time Steff


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> morning all have a good day off for the day to CP to see my mate x



Oh have a great time my love x


----------



## Steff

Fanks guys x

I will be busy though she wants me up in her loft  we are taking old insulation out ready for her new to be put in


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Fanks guys x
> 
> I will be busy though she wants me up in her loft  we are taking old insulation out ready for her new to be put in



Be careful if you're going up any ladders!


----------



## ukjohn

Morning everyone, nice day here, not a cloud in the sky at the moment.enjoy your Sunday .

Di.. nice to see your home, look after yourself, don't get overdoing things , the washing can wait ...   till tomorrow  xx


----------



## runner

Morning everyone - sunny day here so far.  Steff, have a nice time, but be careful if insulation is fibreglass - wear mask and gloves (I'm a grandmother, so I'm allowed to teach people to suck eggs!!)


----------



## vince13

Morning All,  just been for a lovely walk along the river and heard the cuckoo for the first time this year.  Swallows skimming over the river - oh to be in England now that May (should be April, I know !) is here !!


----------



## gail1

Morning all nice sunny day here take care everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all - well, it was lovely and sunny here half an hour ago, but now it's clouded over  It looks like that suncream I bought back in March is going to last well into next year!


----------



## runner

vince13 said:


> Morning All,  just been for a lovely walk along the river and heard the cuckoo for the first time this year.  Swallows skimming over the river - oh to be in England now that May (should be April, I know !) is here !!



Isn't it lovely - we saw lots of swallows while walking the dog yesterday, and OH thought he heard a cuckoo last week


----------



## Steff

Hi all had a good day and no accidents woo lol, had a lovely meal in weatherspoons near CP and now back with feet up x


----------



## ukjohn

Evening everyone, still got a nice blue sky here.

Steff glad you had a good time and back safely. I'm looking forward to the end of this month when a new Weatherspoons opens at our local shopping mall, about 15 minutes from me. 

John.


----------



## ukjohn

Guess people are busy.. 

Goodnight everyone, I'm off to spend some time with my girl...sleep well.


John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Guess people are busy..
> 
> Goodnight everyone, I'm off to spend some time with my girl...sleep well.
> 
> 
> John.



Goodnight John  Sorry I missed your post earlier.


----------



## Steff

Night John x night all


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone hope alls well, shock of horrors t.v is not working this morn nothing serious just batteries run out my son nearly had a breakdown at the fact lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning everyone hope alls well, shock of horrors t.v is not working this morn nothing serious just batteries run out my son nearly had a breakdown at the fact lol x



You have batteries in your TV? 

Good morning! Lovely and sunny start here, but every weather forecast is telling me that it's going to start raining in about 2 hours


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. Sunny here at the moment, rain forecast for later. 

Another day on the couch for me. Think I might have over done it a bit yesterday. So definitely not moving. 

Got my youngest sister coming round later to keep me company x


----------



## vince13

Morning All,  Rain here as forecast.  Another long day stretches ahead.  Hope you are all OK.


----------



## runner

Morning all - raining here, supposed to clear up later.  Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You have batteries in your TV?
> 
> Good morning! Lovely and sunny start here, but every weather forecast is telling me that it's going to start raining in about 2 hours



rofl oops i meant the batteries for remote have ran out 

Morning al faith, run,di x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> rofl oops i meant the batteries for remote have ran out
> 
> Morning al faith, run,di x



Ah! Makes sense now!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan and all you lovely ladies, Steff, Faith, Di and runner.
 Dull, dark, wet and windy here this morning, but still, enjoy your day.




 Steff, glad you explained the mystery of the batteries and TV. I was on the point of sending you my spare TV, it works off electricity.


 John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Alan and all you lovely ladies, Steff, Faith, Di and runner.
> Dull, dark, wet and windy here this morning, but still, enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steff, glad you explained the mystery of the batteries and TV. I was on the point of sending you my spare TV, it works off electricity.
> 
> 
> John.


Morning John lol was very early my batteires had not started working either  x


----------



## J.Y.Kelly

Post removed.


----------



## vince13

ukjohn said:


> Steff, glad you explained the mystery of the batteries and TV. I was on the point of sending you my spare TV, it works off electricity.
> John.



John,    They've discovered ELECTRICITY in your part of the country ?  Wonders will never cease !!   xx


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> John,    They've discovered ELECTRICITY in your part of the country ?  Wonders will never cease !!   xx



I imagine it's only since he moved into England - aren't the TVs still coal-fired in Wales?


----------



## ukjohn

vince13 said:


> John,    They've discovered ELECTRICITY in your part of the country ?  Wonders will never cease !!   xx





Northerner said:


> I imagine it's only since he moved into England - aren't the TVs still coal-fired in Wales? :eek




Thats Faith removed from my lovely ladies circle 

And as for Northerner, well don't be surprised to find a ton of laverbread at your front door, delivered by one of our new coal fired dumper trucks


----------



## Northerner

Mmmmmm!!! Laverbread!!! Droooool  (never actually tasted it! )


----------



## vince13

ukjohn said:


> Thats Faith removed from my lovely ladies circle



Oh John - I love it when you get stroppy with me


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Oh John - I love it when you get stroppy with me



Faith, I suspect you've been promoted to his 'Naughty Ladies' circle...


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Faith, I suspect you've been promoted to his 'Naughty Ladies' circle...



Whit whooo - spill who else is in the naughty ladies circle ?? 

I'm bored !! this sitting around malarky is now driving me nuts - I've decided I'm popping into the office on Thursday to have a meeting with my boss for an hour and then gonna bring my laptop home and do some work.


----------



## vince13

Northerner said:


> Faith, I suspect you've been promoted to his 'Naughty Ladies' circle...



Well, Alan, YOU should know !!


----------



## vince13

I just KNEW you wouldn't do as you were told - but do take care of yourself (or you'll probably end up in the "naughty ladies" circle).


----------



## gail1

had bit of a hide under the duvet day Whoops didt get up untill nearly 3pm i feel rough that black dog has struck again
Hope everyone is ok


----------



## vince13

Gail, sorry to hear you're feeling very down - look after yourself please.  Hope to see you posting more positively soon.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> had bit of a hide under the duvet day Whoops didt get up untill nearly 3pm i feel rough that black dog has struck again
> Hope everyone is ok



Sorry to hear this Gail, big {{{{hugs}}}} for you my friend


----------



## Steff

hi all hope everyones well 
had words with boss so got things off my chest , take it from there i guess


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> hi all hope everyones well
> had words with boss so got things off my chest , take it from there i guess



Hope he sorts things out Steff!


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> hi all hope everyones well
> had words with boss so got things off my chest , take it from there i guess



Good evening everyone.


Steff...Take it from there doesn't sound to positive, but hope he sorts it out for you. x


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> 
> Steff...Take it from there doesn't sound to positive, but hope he sorts it out for you. x



Well he has had some issues with this particular person over the weekend over there lacksidazicle attitude over work and slap dashiness so I don't need to say anything cause they seem to be able to dig them selves in a hole all by then selves
I was right tho the dish washer was broke again when I went back this morning grrr


----------



## ukjohn

Goodnight everyone, sleep well.

John.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Heard the alarm clock first time and got up straight away...

BG 6.2...

Just off to *W*...

Have a fab day everybody...


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Yucky day atm x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all okay. 

Very dull here, must have rained during the night. 

Another day of lazing on the couch 

If I feel better tomorrow I might get dressed and have a little walk...... Note the might!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all okay.
> 
> Very dull here, must have rained during the night.
> 
> Another day of lazing on the couch
> 
> If I feel better tomorrow I might get dressed and have a little walk...... Note the might!



when are u back to work di x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> when are u back to work di x



Morning Steff, 

My sick note officially runs out tomorrow. My boss called me Saturday to say don't rush back take my time etc, so I could wait till next Monday. I am gonna pop into office Thursday morning and speak to boss about working part time next week till I'm fully fit again.

I'm kinda seeing how I am each day, still on pain killers and antibiotics so work this week is not a good idea. 

A work colleagues popped round yesterday and there face said it all when they saw me. They where like i can't believe how ill and gaunt you look and I was like yes I know I have been really ill!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Morning Steff,
> 
> My sick note officially runs out tomorrow. My boss called me Saturday to say don't rush back take my time etc, so I could wait till next Monday. I am gonna pop into office Thursday morning and speak to boss about working part time next week till I'm fully fit again.
> 
> I'm kinda seeing how I am each day, still on pain killers and antibiotics so work this week is not a good idea.
> 
> A work colleagues popped round yesterday and there face said it all when they saw me. They where like i can't believe how ill and gaunt you look and I was like yes I know I have been really ill!



yes sometimes work collegues forget the people they work with are not robots and do actually get ill from time to time lol x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> yes sometimes work collegues forget the people they work with are not robots and do actually get ill from time to time lol x



Tell me bout it...... 

Think they were shocked at how much weight I've lost, even my sister said on the phone yesterday I look awful! Charming! I explained i will probably lose more and I can't help it, but it will only be temporary x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Tell me bout it......
> 
> Think they were shocked at how much weight I've lost, even my sister said on the phone yesterday I look awful! Charming! I explained i will probably lose more and I can't help it, but it will only be temporary x



Well it aint your'e fault we know that weight loss of course will happen with what you have been thorugh,hay we can always rely on sisters to hit us with the truth lol x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. What a mixture again, sun cloud and wind.

Morning Di, can't believe you would look awfull at anytime Di., Just take care of yourself and get better soon.

John x


----------



## Steff

Good morning John.

Hope u are well


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. What a mixture again, sun cloud and wind.
> 
> Morning Di, can't believe you would look awfull at anytime Di., Just take care of yourself and get better soon.
> 
> John x



Aw thanks john and this is not me after sympathy.... But I do look bad! As the old saying goes Gopping ha ha ha 

Hope you're OK today xxx


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Hope u are well




Good morning Steff.....Enjoy your day.


----------



## Steff

Thanks John,

Heading off to work now catch every one later t/c x


----------



## Dizzydi

Been naughty...... Done all the ironing..... Did it in 3 standings!!! 

How rubbish is day time tv.......... 

Bored! 

My gp's have called me twice today. 
1. My diabetic dr to see how I am and to say he will squeeze me in Saturday morning for my adoption medical. 

2. Dr b who has been looking after me re the gall stones to see if I need anymore meds or sick note and to ask what happened. Bless him he was so nice! 

I'm going to have a piece virtual chocolate fudge cake followed by a vat! I'm in need. 

Now of for a soak in a bubble bath


----------



## Tezzz

Dizzydi said:


> I'm going to have a piece virtual chocolate fudge cake followed by a vat! I'm in need.



A vat of what Di...?  

Hope you feel better soon. Have a hug {{{hug}}} just in case.

I hope everybody is OK.


----------



## Steff

Tez hi u ok 

Oi any chance of uploading the photos from the meet in April u took lol


----------



## Northerner

Hi tez, nice to see you posting  Hope things are going OK with you


----------



## Dizzydi

brightontez said:


> A vat of what Di...?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon. Have a hug {{{hug}}} just in case.
> 
> I hope everybody is OK.




Vat of vodka and tonic  he he he!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Looks bright but breezey here today. 

I'm actually gonna get dressed for the first time in 10 days and go to my sister's for a couple of hours!


----------



## Steff

morn all lovely start to day washing machine packed in on me but luckily got the clothes out with  no damage grr x

Hope all is well with all


----------



## Steff

Right im offski, hope you and your sis have a good chin wag Di x 

catch everyone later


----------



## Andy HB

Thought I'd just give a little wave to everyone as I pass through.

Weather is slightly overcast here with blue patches. Air temperature is a little low, but bearable. Perfect for my walk after lunch!

Andy


----------



## Steff

Eve all x hope everyone is well


----------



## gail1

have had a death by duvet day am very much in the grip of that black dog. Hope everyone is ok take care all


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Eve all x hope everyone is well



Hi Steff,  really good day here.  Got lots of housework done while OH was at his retinopathy screening and all was well with him so that was OK.  Then I did quite a lot of cooking to go in the freezer - so feel a little halo of goodness around me today (won't last, of course).  

To top it all, my daughter came round so happy to tell us about a little free-lance project she has going which has taken off better than she could have hoped for ("Sign and Sign" for babies franchise: she's a primary school teacher and has gone part-time to fit in the baby classes she's now running with the rest of her teaching days).  Lovely to see her so positive - school teaching isn't much fun these days but she loves working with the children so puts up with the "politics" side of things.


----------



## vince13

gail1 said:


> have had a death by duvet day am very much in the grip of that black dog. Hope everyone is ok take care all



Oh Gail - please let me send you lots of hugs.  Hope you are feeling brighter soon.


----------



## gail1

thankyou hunnie hugs right back at yer


----------



## Steff

Wonder if John is ok not seen him about today
Great news faith about your daughter x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

It's raining here today. 

Gonna pop to the office for quick meeting with boss, grab my laptop and come home again. 

All being well I will be back to normal for working next week! (part time hrs tho )


----------



## Steff

morning all 

dull but dry for now woo, OH dnt half know how to worry me text to say u have a letter from hosp but aint opened it told him to the took him 15 mins to get back to me was worrying like mad lol x
Hope everyone is well


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Di and everyone..Dull and cloudy here but at least its dry.


Di.. Take things steady, don't go overdoing it. x

Steff.. Hope you've got over your shock. x


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, Di and everyone..Dull and cloudy here but at least its dry.
> 
> 
> Di.. Take things steady, don't go overdoing it. x
> 
> Steff.. Hope you've got over your shock. x



Good morning John,
sun is trying its best to show itself but struggling lol

hope you have a good John x


----------



## Dizzydi

Hi John, I'm defo gonna take things easy.

Popped into office this morning and everyone was really shocked when they saw me - half a stone loss is a lot - boss said he is gonna buy me a meat pie lol told him he needs to wait till after my op.

Did a couple of mega urgent things and grabbed some paperwork and came home.

Just done a little bit of work today and will do a little more tomorrow. Then providing I'm ok back into work on Monday - cant believe it will have been 2 weeks of work!!


----------



## J.Y.Kelly

gail1 said:


> have had a death by duvet day am very much in the grip of that black dog. Hope everyone is ok take care all



Hope things are better with you today. Don't forget, even the longest journey starts with one step in the right direction, followed by another.
Best wishes, Kelly.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening all - hope you have all had nice days.

I'm just pondering what to have for my tea - hubby is in London and wont be home till late


----------



## Steff

Get him t pop over Di lol

All good ere x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Get him t pop over Di lol
> 
> All good ere x



I will my love !! Be gentle with him tho he he he


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I will my love !! Be gentle with him tho he he he



Lol my middle name is gentel


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is well today, off to launderette then do some food shopping take care all x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

It's raining here 

I'm ready for another pj day with a little work mid morning  (maybe). 

Steff hope the launderette doesn't stress you out x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> It's raining here
> 
> I'm ready for another pj day with a little work mid morning  (maybe).
> 
> Steff hope the launderette doesn't stress you out x



ive changed my mid gonna go totmorrow once i get lads school uniform tonight off him x
its dull here can see rain on the horizon here


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Dull here, but sun is trying its best to put it's hat on!  Doing bits and pieces today - OH going away for weekend, so have house and TV to myself - will be watching recording of BGT final, although I know who won, and The Voice, then it's the films......


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all.  Dull here, but sun is trying its best to put it's hat on!  Doing bits and pieces today - OH going away for weekend, so have house and TV to myself - will be watching recording of BGT final, although I know who won, and The Voice, then it's the films......



hope u have a good peaceful wkend hun xx


----------



## Steff

hi all 

lauderette was cancelled ordered the broken part online 25 nicker it set us back but hay cheaper then new washing machine x

Ive got parpedelle pasta with sundried toms and pesto for tea mm x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good Evening everyone - hope you have all had nice days!!


I didnt do much work today as planned - one of my sisters called and asked if I fancied going to her's for a couple of hours - so of I popped, showered and dressed and went to sisters. Beats working lol. Think I can get used to this life of lady of leisure  wonder if hubby will agree and let me stay at home 

Hope everyone has a great weekend x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> hi all
> 
> lauderette was cancelled ordered the broken part online 25 nicker it set us back but hay cheaper then new washing machine x
> 
> Ive got parpedelle pasts with sundries toms and pesto for tea mm x



mmm tea sounds nice - I'll be with you shortly !!

(Actually Sean is cooking Spag Bol for ours - just gotta wait till he gets home in an hour or so)


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good Evening everyone - hope you have all had nice days!!
> 
> 
> I didnt do much work today as planned - one of my sisters called and asked if I fancied going to her's for a couple of hours - so of I popped, showered and dressed and went to sisters. Beats working lol. Think I can get used to this life of lady of leisure  wonder if hubby will agree and let me stay at home
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend x



lol Di i like the cut of your jib there reckon i could get used to that life to x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> lol Di i like the cut of your jib there reckon i could get used to that life to x



Oh if only lol - will be taking at least 6 months leave when we get the little people but I don't anticipate that to happen till after March next year


----------



## gail1

am very much still in the middle of black dog days saw sw today and that helped, also had my depot it hurt as needle went in today still at least i can have it in my arm instead of the indignity of in the backside
Hope everyone is ok, take care all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hi Gail sending you a ((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))) hope tomorrows better for you.


----------



## Northerner

Black dog biting me too Gail, take care my friend


----------



## Steff

Good morning all dull start to the day but hope it gets out nice later.

Much love to my dear freinds Alan and Gail at the moment ((((hugs))) xxxxxx


----------



## runner

Hi Steff,  dull day here too - to do the washing or not to do, that is the question, whether it is nobler in the mind to suffer the smell and crushedness of dirty linen, or forever clean them (whatever the weather).  (Suffering from Shakespeare season and about the only quote I remember from school )

Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi Steff,  dull day here too - to do the washing or not to do, that is the question, whether it is nobler in the mind to suffer the smell and crushedness of dirty linen, or forever clean them (whatever the weather).  (Suffering from Shakespeare season and about the only quote I remember from school )
> 
> Hope you have a nice day.



well im just bk from launderette 4 quid for half hour lol bit steep but needs must


----------



## Dizzydi

Alan & gail hope you start to feel better soon, I'm sending you my love. 

Been for my medical this morning and Dr was impressed with how quick I have recovered from my stint in hospital, he was shocked when I said I'm back to work Monday .. He told me to take it easy. 

I'm of to next & john lewis after lunch for a bit of retail therapy! Realised the weight I have lots has gone from my face and chest! So in need of some new smalls 

Hope everyone else has a lovely day x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Alan & gail hope you start to feel better soon, I'm sending you my love.
> 
> Been for my medical this morning and Dr was impressed with how quick I have recovered from my stint in hospital, he was shocked when I said I'm back to work Monday .. He told me to take it easy.
> 
> I'm of to next & john lewis after lunch for a bit of retail therapy! Realised the weight I have lots has gone from my face and chest! So in need of some new smalls
> 
> Hope everyone else has a lovely day x



what did the medical entail hun?
enjoy your shopping lucky gal xxx


----------



## gail1

Alan my hunnie sorry you are suffering black dog days as well you will come though this. we are all here to help you


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> what did the medical entail hun?
> enjoy your shopping lucky gal xxx





Hi Steff, medical was blood pressure, pulse, urine test, quick look in eyes, ears, checked stomach and listened to back and chest. Measure height & weight. He also looked through medical history and filled in relevant info on form. 

Shopping was an eye opener  - i know I've lost weight but Omg I've well shrunk 

How's your day been x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Steff, medical was blood pressure, pulse, urine test, quick look in eyes, ears, checked stomach and listened to back and chest. Measure height & weight. He also looked through medical history and filled in relevant info on form.
> 
> Shopping was an eye opener  - i know I've lost weight but Omg I've well shrunk
> 
> How's your day been x



Yeah been ok slept most of it getting up at ten past six has had me pooped all day

X


----------



## J.Y.Kelly

gail1 said:


> Alan my hunnie sorry you are suffering black dog days as well you will come though this. we are all here to help you



Winston Churchill used to suffer in the same way, and I believe it was him that coined the term "black dog days". He also said "If you're going through hell.............................. keep going". People who don't suffer from this debilitating illness cannot begin to understand how devastating it can be. 
Kelly.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Dull here again.  Woke up at 5, got up at 6 and took dog for a walk.  Lovely and peaceful, but dull and fine spotting of rain now and again.  Hope you all have a peaceful day.


----------



## gail1

morning all had a bad nights sleep nitemares have just had brekkie am then going back to bed for a death by duvet day


----------



## Steff

morn all hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening everyone. Hope you have all had a good day.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope you have all had a good day.
> 
> John.



evening john x hope your well nice to see you pop in

Usual quiet day here made a roast did abit of ironing gonna relax i front of the box now though xx


----------



## Casper

Steff said:


> evening john x hope your well nice to see you pop in
> 
> Usual quiet day here made a roast did abit of ironing gonna relax i front of the box now though xx



Ironing- grrrrr........ You've just reminded me. Have done full breakfasts, full scale Sunday lunch, now need to sit down with feet up. Pffffft the ironing!


----------



## Steff

Casper said:


> Ironing- grrrrr........ You've just reminded me. Have done full breakfasts, full scale Sunday lunch, now need to sit down with feet up. Pffffft the ironing!



im watching that vera casper, some very bad geordie accents on here lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, been nice and sunny here today. 

Hubby and I went to look at a new car for him and it was just supposed to be looking, but we ended up buying a large family car  (plenty of room for when we get the small people) 

Then popped to my ma & pa's came home did the ironing and roasted a chicken, sweet potato and veg! 

I'm now sat cabbaging wishing I didn't have to go to work.


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, been nice and sunny here today.
> 
> Hubby and I went to look at a new car for him and it was just supposed to be looking, but we ended up buying a large family car  (plenty of room for when we get the small people)
> 
> Then popped to my ma & pa's came home did the ironing and roasted a chicken, sweet potato and veg!
> 
> I'm now sat cabbaging wishing I didn't have to go to work.



oooh you big spenders you to lol x
Been dull here all week but if im to believe the weather we are set for 23-24 degrees here this week


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> im watching that vera casper, some very bad geordie accents on here lol



Aren't they just - Oh now home and waiting to watch recording of casualty.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is well x
Dull atm hope it gets out.Got my brand spanking new taps to go back to to work  aint i lucky eh


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all hope everyone is well x
> Dull atm hope it gets out.Got my brand spanking new taps to go back to to work  aint i lucky eh



Good morning Steff, dull here too although they are promising some sunshine later  New taps eh? Luxury!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff, dull here too although they are promising some sunshine later  New taps eh? Luxury!



I know lol im more pleased that after 2 weeks ive got hot water had to rely on filling a stock pot heating it up on stove etc etc.x
Still no dishwasher but think there gonna get a new one


----------



## runner

Mmorning steff, Northe.  dull here too - hope it makes life a bit eaier Steff


----------



## Steff

Good eve all x 

Hope everyone is well turkey burger for tea not that hungry

been very humid at work today but nice and cool in the garden now x


----------



## Northerner

Good evening Steff, the sun finally made an appearance here and it warmed up a bit - not quite the 21 degrees we were promised though. Still, it's supposed to be good for the rest of the week


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good evening Steff, the sun finally made an appearance here and it warmed up a bit - not quite the 21 degrees we were promised though. Still, it's supposed to be good for the rest of the week



20.6 degrees at work today bloomin hot when i had my head int oven


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 20.6 degrees at work today bloomin hot when i had my head int oven



I have to have mine at least at 175 degrees to cook anything!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I have to have mine at least at 175 degrees to cook anything!


hahahaha very quick Alan I like it


----------



## Steff

eve faith u ok x


----------



## vince13

Cool at first but then lovely and sunny here - enjoyed our first Cornetto ice-cream of 2012 sitting in the garden


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> eve faith u ok x



Yes thank you - hope you are OK too and that work isn't getting you down too much.

Anyone else around (like that sexy UK John for example ?)


----------



## Steff

vince13 said:


> Yes thank you - hope you are OK too and that work isn't getting you down too much.
> 
> Anyone else around (like that sexy UK John for example ?)



sorry just me at the minute i can be sexy for you if you like but it will have to be in PM as usual ok? x


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> sorry just me at the minute i can be sexy for you if you like but it will have to be in PM as usual ok? x



I've warned you about stalking me in pms !!!  Oh OK, go on then  

(Off now to watch the Chelsea Flower Show - heyho, it's all go when you're retired you know.)


----------



## Steff

vince13 said:


> I've warned you about stalking me in pms !!!  Oh OK, go on then
> 
> (Off now to watch the Chelsea Flower Show - heyho, it's all go when you're retired you know.)



Ok hold on il just go and get that PVC peice you like me to wear

enjoy the show F xx


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Ok hold on il just go and get that PVC peice you like me to wear



NOT with the feather duster again


----------



## Dizzydi

Oh my you to flirting again, john will be sorry he missed this 

So as the story goes.... 

Good evening everyone hope you're all well and have had a lovely day.. Mines been hectic. I'm hoping tomorrow will be more relaxed x


----------



## vince13

Hope you can get a bit of rest and relaxation tomorrow, Di.  Sunshine is forecast all round I hear....summer at last ?


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones well x


----------



## vince13

Lovely morning here in sunny Somerset - bright-eyed and bushy-tailed this morning Steff ?  xx


----------



## Steff

vince13 said:


> Lovely morning here in sunny Somerset - bright-eyed and bushy-tailed this morning Steff ?  xx



always up at 7 lol so always busied tailed x


----------



## vince13

Hope the day is kind to you Steff - and good morning all (nearly forgot my manners there...).


----------



## Steff

vince13 said:


> Hope the day is kind to you Steff - and good morning all (nearly forgot my manners there...).



And you Faith x 
Be good


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Woken by the blackbirds at 5 this morning. Bright and sunny and already getting warm - just been out for my run


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Well I hope we get the nice weather you all had yesterday - it was colder than usual here all day!!  Sun is out now though.  glad you had a good run Northe


----------



## vince13

runner said:


> Morning all.  Well I hope we get the nice weather you all had yesterday - it was colder than usual here all day!!  Sun is out now though.  glad you had a good run Northe



Where in East Anglia are you Runner ?  We used to live in Terrington, near King's Lynn for a lovely few years (wide Norfolk skies, oh yes !).


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> And you Faith x
> Be good



I'm always good, Steff - old age makes you that way !!  but I have my memories


----------



## Steff

morning runner and northey x


----------



## runner

vince13 said:


> Where in East Anglia are you Runner ?  We used to live in Terrington, near King's Lynn for a lovely few years (wide Norfolk skies, oh yes !).



Right over the other side, on the East coast, about 8 miles up the coast from Great Yarmouth.  We have the most amazing sunsets and cloud formations with our wide norfolk skies.  Have been to Terrington and around KL a few times in previous job.  where are you now?


----------



## runner

Lucky enluth not to have much 'light pollution', so some good star gazing skies at night too.


----------



## runner

Morning Steff.


----------



## vince13

runner said:


> Right over the other side, on the East coast, about 8 miles up the coast from Great Yarmouth.  We have the most amazing sunsets and cloud formations with our wide norfolk skies.  Have been to Terrington and around KL a few times in previous job.  where are you now?



Just outside Taunton in Somerset -  our house looks out over the moor which leads on to the Somerset Levels.  We get good sunsets but not like Norfolk.  We would have stayed there but my daughter lost her baby and, when she became pregnant again, I couldn't be that far from her (emotionally I mean) so we moved here - about 11 miles from her.  OH's daughter lives in Paignton, so we are now nearer to both of them - but we still yearn for those skies and our lovely garden up there.


----------



## runner

vince13 said:


> Just outside Taunton in Somerset -  our house looks out over the moor which leads on to the Somerset Levels.  We get good sunsets but not like Norfolk.  We would have stayed there but my daughter lost her baby and, when she became pregnant again, I couldn't be that far from her (emotionally I mean) so we moved here - about 11 miles from her.  OH's daughter lives in Paignton, so we are now nearer to both of them - but we still yearn for those skies and our lovely garden up there.



Lovely part of the country too - have been on hols near Paignton and love that whole area - somewhere in Somerset, Devon or Cornwall would be my next choice to live.


----------



## Steff

Right im offski now work is beckoning 

Hope everyone has a good day x

t/c


----------



## vince13

runner said:


> Lovely part of the country too - have been on hols near Paignton and love that whole area - somewhere in Somerset, Devon or Cornwall would be my next choice to live.



Yes BUT what we got for our lovely bungalow in Norfolk 4 years ago only buys a semi or terraced house in this region and in some adjoining areas barely that.  Still I've a lovely grand-daughter now and she makes up for leaving Norfolk (most of the time !).


----------



## runner

vince13 said:


> Yes BUT what we got for our lovely bungalow in Norfolk 4 years ago only buys a semi or terraced house in this region and in some adjoining areas barely that.  Still I've a lovely grand-daughter now and she makes up for leaving Norfolk (most of the time !).



It's great that you can be near her - I do miss my grandaughters - they now live in the Midlands 

Bye Steff, have a good day.x


----------



## Steff

Eve all day from hell just far to warm from kitchen grrrr,head pounding x


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Eve all day from hell just far to warm from kitchen grrrr,head pounding x



Hi Steff,  can you take a few minutes out now for yourself ?  Lavender oil on the forehead, cool drink, feet up ?  Look after yourself, lass. xx


----------



## Northerner

Hope you're feeling nice and chilled by now Steff


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening every one.

Hope your feeling better Steff, or as they say, you cool babe 

John


----------



## vince13

Morning All - a little misty here today but sunshine forecast - is this our Summer at last (probably 3 days and a thunderstorm ?).  Enjoy it (or endure it if you hate the hot weather) while it's here ?  Hope everyone is OK today.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Faith and everyone, sorry I missed your post last night John. 

It's bright and sunny here - cloudless skies. It was very warm in the night and I couldn't sleep so was up around 4 am, went for my run at 6:15 and it was already very warm  I think I have grown so used to the cold weather that this is a real shock to the system - supposed to last through the weekend, but get slightly cooler


----------



## runner

Morning all. Sunny here and warmish too.  Off to get some seed compost for 2nd attempt at tomatoes and others that came up then died off!


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone hope you have all had lovely days. 

I'm well down in the dumps at the moment cause of pebbles


----------



## vince13

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone hope you have all had lovely days.
> 
> I'm well down in the dumps at the moment cause of pebbles



Have the stones been playing up again today or is it a leftover feeling from the last attack ?  Either way I hope you get a good night's sleep, painfree.


----------



## Dizzydi

vince13 said:


> Have the stones been playing up again today or is it a leftover feeling from the last attack ?  Either way I hope you get a good night's sleep, painfree.



Hi vince thanks, no playing up so far today. But I've got the heavy feeling I keep getting in my chest. Which usually comes before an attack.


----------



## vince13

Oh you poor love.  Hang on in there - you must get moved up the list for the op surely if this keeps on ?  There isn't any infection there now is there ?  I seem to recall you said it was all under control now or have I got that wrong ?  All I can do is send my sympathy but that doesn't seem much good somehow.


----------



## Northerner

Hope things calm down for you Di, and that you can get a good night's sleep


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Very warm again last night here, and cloudy but humid this morning. Hope all are well


----------



## runner

Morning all, same weather same here.

Hope you managed to get a good night's sleep Di and are feeling better today.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.

Good morning Alan..Same weather here as you have, left my bedroom fan on all night, and no covers on the bed.

John.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning runner, I must have been typing my greeting as you were posting  have a nice day.

John


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Bit dull here, but put loads of washing out on the line. 

Slept ok last night thanks runner & Northy. Feel ok ish so far today. Trying to keep my chin up. 

Agreed with boss i can work part time till I'm back to full health, so going into work about 12 ish today x


----------



## vince13

Morning All, dull and misty and very muggy here today.  I've done some washing and it's out on the line  so it will probably rain !

Special thoughts to you Di and hoping your day is better.


----------



## Dizzydi

vince13 said:


> Morning All, dull and misty and very muggy here today.  I've done some washing and it's out on the line  so it will probably rain !
> 
> Special thoughts to you Di and hoping your day is better.



Aw thank you Vince.

Hope everyone's day is going well x


----------



## runner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning runner, I must have been typing my greeting as you were posting  have a nice day.
> 
> John



Afternoon John.  having frustrating time looking for car insurance quotes for son!


----------



## vince13

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Good morning Alan..Same weather here as you have, left my bedroom fan on all night, and no covers on the bed.
> 
> John.




Hiya John, (Be still my beating heart  !! )   VERY muggy indeed here now.  We've just been for a walk along the riverbank but it's almost too sultry to be comfy.  Hope you've had a good day - love to Rosie.


----------



## ukjohn

vince13 said:


> Hiya John, (Be still my beating heart  !! )   VERY muggy indeed here now.  We've just been for a walk along the riverbank but it's almost too sultry to be comfy.  Hope you've had a good day - love to Rosie.




Hello Faith...You really must control yourself darling,, I know just how you feel with a fast beating heart, I also get it when I catch sight of myself in the mirror 

I bet it was nice walking along the river bank with Ian, in spite of the hot weather. I don't like hot weather, I stayed indoors, and got on my treadmill, I might even switch it on tomorrow


John


----------



## vince13

ukjohn said:


> Hello Faith...You really must control yourself darling,, I know just how you feel with a fast beating heart, I also get it when I catch sight of myself in the mirror
> 
> I bet it was nice walking along the river bank with Ian, in spite of the hot weather. I don't like hot weather, I stayed indoors, and got on my treadmill, I might even switch it on tomorrow
> 
> John




Idiot !! xx


----------



## ukjohn

vince13 said:


> Idiot !! xx





Hey Mrs... I resemble that remark  xx


----------



## vince13

Morning virtual friends all,  very foggy here this morning - shan't be going far if this keeps up as there's no breeze to move it on.  Hope everyone has a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Morning virtual friends all,  very foggy here this morning - shan't be going far if this keeps up as there's no breeze to move it on.  Hope everyone has a happy and healthy day.



Good morning Faith, everyone  Brightening up here after a misty start, with a bit of a breeze


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Lovely sunny bright day, it's gonna be hot hot hot


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Lovely sunny bright day, it's gonna be hot hot hot



It's too hot here already - just been out for a run and had to cut it short because I was finding breathing a little difficult


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Di, Faith, Alan and everyone.. hot and very muggy here, I hate this weather. Hope you all enjoy your day.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Di, Faith, Alan and everyone.. hot and very muggy here, I hate this weather. Hope you all enjoy your day.
> 
> John.



Better sit in a darkened room John, and stay away from the treadmill  Have you trained Rosie to be a punkawallah yet? Or perhaps just flap her wings gently to cool your fevered brow?


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm in a coolish office - but might have to finish about 3.30 ish


----------



## vince13

Morning All,  wall-to-wall sunshine today but a nice breeze with it.  Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Morning All,  wall-to-wall sunshine today but a nice breeze with it.  Hope you all have a good weekend.



Good morning Faith, same here minus any hint of a breeze!  Remember your factor 30 if you're out in that bikini again today


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Good morning Faith, same here minus any hint of a breeze!  Remember your factor 30 if you're out in that bikini again today



Thanks for the heads-up Alan! 

Andy (cross-dresser supreme, but only on a Saturday) HB


----------



## runner

Morning all - had day trip to see outlaws in Sussex yesterday - got back around 12.30, went to bed then got up again - couldn't sleep, been awake all night _again_ Seems to happen regularly about once a month!  Hey Ho - off shopping and singing at a wedding later, and barbecue tonight at friends - reckon I'll sleep tonight!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all - had day trip to see outlaws in Sussex yesterday - got back around 12.30, went to bed then got up again - couldn't sleep, been awake all night _again_ Seems to happen regularly about once a month!  Hey Ho - off shopping and singing at a wedding later, and barbecue tonight at friends - reckon I'll sleep tonight!



Hope you have a lovely day Runner


----------



## vince13

Northerner said:


> Good morning Faith, same here minus any hint of a breeze!  Remember your factor 30 if you're out in that bikini again today



You've been peeping over the wall here again haven't you ?  Bikini  - these days the world isn't ready for a 65 year old body !!


----------



## runner

Dn't you believe it Faith - my MIL used to wear one in her late 70s!

thanks Northe, hope you all have a good day too.


----------



## Steff

Hi all

seems ages since i been in lol hop everyone is well, the heat was the reason i not been about its bad enuf at home but with work temps hitting 31 plus ive been feeling just so lethargic x
hope every1 is well


----------



## vince13

runner said:


> Dn't you believe it Faith - my MIL used to wear one in her late 70s!  QUOTE]
> 
> I'd like to say I have the body of a 45 year old (occasionally - but don't tell hubby !!) but I'd be lying !!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone.... What a glorious day! 

Been up and out early this morning and picked up hubbys new car. 

Spending rest of the day in the garden with family and food later (no bbq tho)


----------



## Andy HB

Hall door frames and skirting has just received it's first gloss coat yesterday (strewth just realised it's almost 1am!).

Only taken me three or four years to get round to it.

Lovely day for watching paint dry though!

Andy


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone has a good day

could be a interesting day here today MIL.s knee joint popped out of place last night and she can hardly walk anywhere so trip to hosp could be on cards x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyone has a good day
> 
> could be a interesting day here today MIL.s knee joint popped out of place last night and she can hardly walk anywhere so trip to hosp could be on cards x



Good morning Steff  Oh no! That sounds nasty, I hope she can get it sorted quickly and that she's not in too much pain.

Very warm here again - went for a run but breathing quite difficult, think it must be due to pollutants in the air as I'm not normally prone to problems. Supposed to be staying nice, but getting a bit cooler over the next few days, which will suit me


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Oh no! That sounds nasty, I hope she can get it sorted quickly and that she's not in too much pain.
> 
> Very warm here again - went for a run but breathing quite difficult, think it must be due to pollutants in the air as I'm not normally prone to problems. Supposed to be staying nice, but getting a bit cooler over the next few days, which will suit me



Yeah me to she is due to go back to Poole tomorrow on the coach cant see that happening right at this minute x 

Very warm here to I hoped it would go down to about 18 but not looking like it atm.


----------



## Steff

Well the unfortunate happened MIL just been took off in ambulance with OH im waiting here with baited breathe for any news x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well the unfortunate happened MIL just been took off in ambulance with OH im waiting here with baited breathe for any news x



I am sorry to hear this Steff , I hope they can fix things up for her without too much delay and that she isn't too restricted by it.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I am sorry to hear this Steff , I hope they can fix things up for her without too much delay and that she isn't too restricted by it.



still waiting for news, cant see what they can do either maipulate the knee back to place or inject her with something in the knee dunno


----------



## runner

Afternoon all - hope MILs knee gets sorted Steff and you get some news soon.

It must be hard running in the heat Northe, particularly when its been quite cool for some time.  Does the pollen count make any difference?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> ...It must be hard running in the heat Northe, particularly when its been quite cool for some time.  Does the pollen count make any difference?



I'm not keen on the heat, although it wasn't that hot as I set off at 6:45 for the run, but it was quite humid and I just seemed to be unable to suck the air in as much as I needed to! I've never been affected by pollen etc, althought they do say it's particularly high at the moment. Maybe recent lack of sleep is also a factor - it's frustrating though!


----------



## J.Y.Kelly

vince13 said:


> runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dn't you believe it Faith - my MIL used to wear one in her late 70s!  QUOTE]
> 
> I'd like to say I have the body of a 45 year old (occasionally - but don't tell hubby !!) but I'd be lying !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the body of a 21 year old.....................................but he wants it back as I've ruined it!
> Kelly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

Thank you runner she is on her way home now her youngest son came to pick her up from ours,she has a brace on and some crouches,the X-rays showed no breaks at least x


----------



## runner

Phew, hopefully she will recover quit quickly then.  what a way for you all to spend your Sunday!


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Thank you runner she is on her way home now her youngest son came to pick her up from ours,she has a brace on and some crouches,the X-rays showed no breaks at least x



Gosh Steff, even your weekends aren't peaceful are they ?  Hope all is well now and that you can start the (much cooler forecast) week at a slightly more leisurely pace.  Keep well, hunny xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all well and have had lovely days. 

Steff I hope you're mil recovers quickly x 

What another glorious day it has been today.


----------



## Steff

cheers bab

she rang me about 5.15 to say she was home ok, goodness knows how she is gonna manage there both in there late 60s her and hubby, times like this i wish i was just up the road


----------



## Steff

vince13 said:


> Gosh Steff, even your weekends aren't peaceful are they ?  Hope all is well now and that you can start the (much cooler forecast) week at a slightly more leisurely pace.  Keep well, hunny xx



yeah i know not how we wanted to end the wonderful few days she had with us but alas she made it home safe x


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear she made it back OK Steff  

I've been lucky today, the noisy neighbours have been out all day, so I was able to sit outside in peace and quiet to read stuff on my kindle


----------



## Steff

Ty al

Lucky you just discovered my horrible neighbour is expecting good grief poor wee thing 

Anyways longggg day so off to bed 

Night all x


P.s all change at work this week so il be around tomoro and tues x


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone's well

Off to get the dogs nails cut then do some shopping x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Cooler here today, but very sunny and still pretty warm! Just got back from my run, managed a bit better than yesterday, perhaps fewer pollutants in the air from Sunday.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone  Cooler here today, but very sunny and still pretty warm! Just got back from my run, managed a bit better than yesterday, perhaps fewer pollutants in the air from Sunday.



Morning Alan,seems abit more bearable here today as well


----------



## vince13

Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyone's well
> 
> Off to get the dogs nails cut then do some shopping x



Morning Steff (Morning All)  gosh, you DO know how to live eh ? !


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Morning Steff (Morning All)  gosh, you DO know how to live eh ? !



Me too, have just done the washing up and now going to hang my washing out


----------



## vince13

Northerner said:


> Me too, have just done the washing up and now going to hang my washing out



Oh Alan - you cute little house-husband you !


----------



## Andy HB

Morning all.

My pile of dishes isn't high enough to consider washing yet. I've still got another two or three plates available for use anyway. And even after they've been used I can still recycle the odd used one.

Andy (doing all he can in this drought as well as being a lazy so-and-so) HB


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Oh Alan - you cute little house-husband you !





Andy HB said:


> Morning all.
> 
> My pile of dishes isn't high enough to consider washing yet. I've still got another two or three plates available for use anyway. And even after they've been used I can still recycle the odd used one.
> 
> Andy (doing all he can in this drought as well as being a lazy so-and-so) HB



Kate would never forgive me if she woke up to dirty plates!


----------



## Steff

Morning x

well trip to get dogs nails done was pursponed dog was sick twice this morning gr


----------



## Andy HB

Steff said:


> Morning x
> 
> well trip to get dogs nails done was pursponed dog was sick twice this morning gr



I recommend a sparkly purple nail varnish! It's all the rage this year. 

I hope his sickness is just temporary .... get well soon Woody.

Andy


----------



## Steff

Dog seems fine now muching on his grub

Hope everyone has had a good day, been boring would prefer to be in work but thats another story x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone - hope you have all had good days.

I forced myself to work a full day today - the first in 3 weeks. Boy am I ready for my pit.

Took a couple of tops back today I had ordered online and the shop did not have 1 top my size grrrrr so I exchanged for a dress instead!!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> ..Took a couple of tops back today I had ordered online and the shop did not have 1 top my size grrrrr so I exchanged for a dress instead!!



Happens to me all the time, so annoying! 

Hope you don't suffer after your full day Di


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Happens to me all the time, so annoying!
> 
> Hope you don't suffer after your full day Di



What having to buy another dress ?????

Think I'm ok after my full day - had a nice hot shower and about to turn the puter of and snuggle up on the couch with his nibs, bat my eyelids and get him to make me a nice cup of coffee mmm mmm


----------



## Steff

Morning all alls well I hope x

Still seeing the Sunni the sky arghh go away lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff, everyone  Warm and sunny here again, so a bit on the hot side for my run this morning. It was a bit cooler last night though, so I got a bit more sleep


----------



## vince13

Just put the washing out - should dry nicely.  We are out on a trip with the 
U3A tomorrow to Bourton-on-the-Water - just as the weather breaks it seems as lots of showers are forecast for that area.  Oh well,  we'll just have to find a pub and stay there .  I did want to go back to Birdland but not if it's pouring down.

Hope all are well and happy


----------



## Steff

Yes still up in the mid 20s here hope to god tomoro wen im in work its cooler lol

Hope you have a good time tomorrow Faith xx


----------



## runner

Morning all, just had my blds done for upcoming diabetes appointment. Now enjoying nice cup of tea.  Very dull here and much cooler than yesterday.  hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all well. 

Been a nice day here today again. 

I'm just debating on tea, poached egg on toast or jacket tatty and beans!


----------



## Steff

Scampi for us x

Glad it's been a nice day Di about to rain here yay


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Scampi for us x
> 
> Glad it's been a nice day Di about to rain here yay


]

Still nice here!

Ended up eating one of the emergency hospital meals my sister cooked for me that I froze cause she cooked loads


----------



## Steff

Lol good ol sis x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Mild and overcast here this morning, although I was still pretty hot at the end of my run!


----------



## Steff

Morning Alan,,

no sign of the sun yet yay overcast here like where you are

been on sofa since 04.30 though for some reason i was boiling overnight lol x


----------



## Dizzydi

Morning everyone - hope you're all well.

Overcast here as well today - but still warmish.

I'm in work till 11.00 this morning and then dashing home for my home assessement number 2


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Morning everyone - hope you're all well.
> 
> Overcast here as well today - but still warmish.
> 
> I'm in work till 11.00 this morning and then dashing home for my home assessement number 2



Morning Di, hope all goes well


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Morning everyone - hope you're all well.
> 
> Overcast here as well today - but still warmish.
> 
> I'm in work till 11.00 this morning and then dashing home for my home assessement number 2



Morning Di best of luck with assessment hun let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Steff

Catch you all later on x 

Bring on the onslaught of the kitchen !


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Catch you all later on x
> 
> Bring on the onslaught of the kitchen !



Hope your day goes/went well Steff!


----------



## Steff

Eve all hope everyones had a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all hope everyones had a good day



Evening Steff, how have things gone today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff, how have things gone today?



abit more bearable yes, hoping tomorrows predicted rain comes lol x


----------



## gail1

Steff said:


> abit more bearable yes, hoping tomorrows predicted rain comes lol x



if tomorrows rain does not come Im doing my naked rain dance i cant stand much more of this heat its sending my blood sugar so HI


----------



## J.Y.Kelly

gail1 said:


> if tomorrows rain does not come Im doing my naked rain dance i cant stand much more of this heat its sending my blood sugar so HI



Should we all steer clear of Norfolk on Thursday if it doesn't rain?
Kelly.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Cooler and overcast so far this morning. Might be able to have a garden fire without upsetting the neighbours this morning - have got loads of weeds etc. that are all dried out and ready to go!


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all have a good day x



You too Steff


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone - very cool here today and a bit drizzly boh hoo

Assessment went well yesterday - we were looking at our support network and who would be in that.

I told them I had a whole host of baby sitters lined up - hope Steff, Northy, Runner, John and the rest of you dont mind lol 

Got homework to do as well - want to know in's and outs of child hood, family things and also school and work etc!! I'm gonna be busy writing at the weekend.

Good news as well is that I am officially in charge of all finance within the business I work for since we have been bought out. I will have the support of a Chartered Accountant who will help out in the intrium and then offer support 1 day a week. (I must remember to talk money with them at some point !!)


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone - very cool here today and a bit drizzly boh hoo
> 
> Assessment went well yesterday - we were looking at our support network and who would be in that.
> 
> I told them I had a whole host of baby sitters lined up - hope Steff, Northy, Runner, John and the rest of you dont mind lol
> 
> Got homework to do as well - want to know in's and outs of child hood, family things and also school and work etc!! I'm gonna be busy writing at the weekend.
> 
> Good news as well is that I am officially in charge of all finance within the business I work for since we have been bought out. I will have the support of a Chartered Accountant who will help out in the intrium and then offer support 1 day a week. (I must remember to talk money with them at some point !!)


All sounds brill Di hun and of course I dont mind my name being added to babysitting thats a given lol x


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyone's well


Good day today cause wether is back to normal in the kitchen wooo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi all hope everyone's well
> 
> 
> Good day today cause wether is back to normal in the kitchen wooo



Ah, that's good Steff  It's looking decidedly ominous outside at the moment - think we're in for some rain!  Still, I managed to have my garden fire this morning, so I don't mind.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's good Steff  It's looking decidedly ominous outside at the moment - think we're in for some rain!  Still, I managed to have my garden fire this morning, so I don't mind.



what were u burning


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> what were u burning



A huge pile of dired out weeds and some bits of tree that I cut down last year  All gone now! The weeds were a bit smoky, but they didn't last long and no-one had their washing out


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones well x

I have sorted things with work about my hours at last and my day off has moved from fridays to mondays as of today woo, least it means i wont be back till tuesday after today woo x


----------



## Northerner

That's good that you've got it all sorted Steff  Weather is overcast and a lot cooler here this morning. A shame about all the rain they are forecasting for the weekend, hope it doesn't spoil people's street parties


----------



## runner

Morning all, hope you all have a lovely BH weekend whatever you're doing.  I'm of to exhibit my crochet cabin lace at The Crick Boat Show, Northants.  If you're going along, please come and say 'Hello' - i'll be in the Watervole Food and Craft Marquee as Crochet & Cabin Lace. x


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all, hope you all have a lovely BH weekend whatever you're doing.  I'm of to exhibit my crochet cabin lace at The Crick Boat Show, Northants.  If you're going along, please come and say 'Hello' - i'll be in the Watervole Food and Craft Marquee as Crochet & Cabin Lace. x



Hope it goes well runner!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That's good that you've got it all sorted Steff  Weather is overcast and a lot cooler here this morning. A shame about all the rain they are forecasting for the weekend, hope it doesn't spoil people's street parties



bloomin sun here atm gr, go away nowwwwwwwww  lol

Hope it all goes well Runner x


----------



## Steff

Eve all hope everyones well, phew what a day so so busy gr x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all hope everyones well, phew what a day so so busy gr x



Hiya Steff, a few days off now to enjoy the Jubilee!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hiya Steff, a few days off now to enjoy the Jubilee!



yup back Tuesday, get tomorroe to myself to lad and OH off to england match x


----------



## Steff

Good day all 

hope all is well today, had a nice lie in yes till 8 hehe,

plan for today is eat,bath and back to bed for a few hours to catch up, son and oh will be out for at least 6 hours, bliss x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good day all
> 
> hope all is well today, had a nice lie in yes till 8 hehe,
> 
> plan for today is eat,bath and back to bed for a few hours to catch up, son and oh will be out for at least 6 hours, bliss x



Enjoy your lazy day Steff!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x

Hope everyone is good,lads had a great time at the England match yesterday son was smiling all night long 

Rain has come with a vengeance here not stopped all day,heading off out tonight for a few drinks and throw a few darts,at the board hopefully hehe xx


----------



## Northerner

Have a lovely evening Steff  It's been quite decent weather here - even warm and sunny at one point!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Have a lovely evening Steff  It's been quite decent weather here - even warm and sunny at one point!



Thanks Alan,we had that yesterday was really sunny in the afternoon


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all having lovely weekends so far. 

Weather looks better here today. I'm hoping it stays nice. Got family round for a bbq. Turkey steak for me only tho. 

Had my 5 year old nephew staying with me. Had to call his mum last night to come get him cause bloody pebbles struck


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope alls well
had a great night out last night, now off to have meal with FIL at Victoria x


----------



## Dizzydi

Hope everyone is well and had a great day.

Had a quiet day with mum until the rabble came back (the boys from the cinema), then both sisters turned up and nephew so whole place turned into a mad house.

I promised I would sit and not run around after everyone - who was I kidding!!

One sis and friend had hang overs and walked in demanding I make drinks (that didnt go down well to start with and she is not normally like that and then I think she realised whoops maybe not to boss me around), other sis did my reference for the adoption (she asked me to read it - and It made me cry - such a loving and beautiful reference), ate and then went and lay down bless her - Baby no 2 on the way - this threw me yesterday when she told me - but I'm really pleased for her and it didnt make me to sad for long - feeling sorry for myself again i was- just a momentary kick in the gut - but she knows I'm really pleased for her.

Now everyone has buggared of home - time to relax and chill out x


----------



## Steff

Morning one and all hope everyones good

Well back off to work today boo hoo someone gotta do it I guess x

bfn x


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

VERY quiet in here lately hope it was just cause it was a long weekend x 

well work was quiet yesterday even tho we made pimms jelly and 100 cup cakes shaped into the union jack it all looked great but the weather was rubbish


----------



## Northerner

Hi Steff, it has been exceptionally quiet, hope it's because everyone was out having fun


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening all hope you have all had lovely days. 

I'm so tired today and feel incredibly sick  I'm having a nightmare with clothes at the moment and just look like a right baggy Annie


----------



## Steff

Yes hope so to Alan

lovely at work today best day think ive had since i started fun atmos etc etc


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes hope so to Alan
> 
> lovely at work today best day think ive had since i started fun atmos etc etc



Ah, that's really good to hear Steff, glad you are enjoying it, it makes the day go quicker and feels less like work


----------



## runner

Morning all - looks a bit brighter here today, although it started off like this yesterday before the flood!  Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

It's thoroughly wet and miserable here and the heating's come on again this morning


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> It's thoroughly wet and miserable here and the heating's come on again this morning



Oh no!  It'g getting more overcast here by the minute too.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all lovely morning here damp and cool x
hope everyone has a good day


----------



## runner

Hi Steff.  Yes, actually managed to get out in garden and clean out quail  sun came out again


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi Steff.  Yes, actually managed to get out in garden and clean out quail  sun came out again



Here it has just got progressively darker and gloomier and chucking it down  Thanks goodness I'm off up to Glasgow where I'm sure it's going to be bright and sunny - better pack my shorts!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Here it has just got progressively darker and gloomier and chucking it down  Thanks goodness I'm off up to Glasgow where I'm sure it's going to be bright and sunny - better pack my shorts!


Hope you have a lovely time Northerner - sure you won't scare the natives if don your shorts


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hope you have a lovely time Northerner - sure you won't scare the natives if don your shorts



Thank you  I think I should probably leave the fairy outfit at home though...


----------



## Steff

You leaving tomorrow alan?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> You leaving tomorrow alan?



All being well, I will be leaving London at bedtime and arriving in Glasgow for breakfast


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> All being well, I will be leaving London at bedtime and arriving in Glasgow for breakfast



Leaving London?


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Leaving London?


Have Virgin killed the cross country service these days?  I used to ride it from Hampshire up to Lancashire and I'm sure it went into Scotland.

Actually I suppose the direct train out of Euston will be on faster lines.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Leaving London?



Yes, but have to get there first! 



Mark T said:


> Have Virgin killed the cross country service these days?  I used to ride it from Hampshire up to Lancashire and I'm sure it went into Scotland.
> 
> Actually I suppose the direct train out of Euston will be on faster lines.



Going on megatrain from Soton (?1), megabus from London (?12!). Train from Soton is about ?250!  Could fly, but that's about ?180


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> ...Train from Soton is about ?250!  Could fly, but that's about ?180


Ouch 

It definitely wasn't that expensive when I used to take the train down from Preston to visit my parents.  Although, that was 10 years ago...


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Ouch
> 
> It definitely wasn't that expensive when I used to take the train down from Preston to visit my parents.  Although, that was 10 years ago...



It's ridiculous really, and makes it unviable for short-duration trips.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Have Virgin killed the cross country service these days?  I used to ride it from Hampshire up to Lancashire and I'm sure it went into Scotland.
> .



So sorry I don't have an Indepth knowledge of the train system,next time il keep my big fat gob shut
Ask no questions Stef from now on


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> So sorry I don't have an Indepth knowledge of the train system,next time il keep my big fat gob shut
> Ask no questions Stef from now on


It was a fair question Steff.

I'm just gobsmaked that it costs so much for that route these days.  I remember a few years ago going to a job interview where I had to use all the backcountry tracks because going through london cost soo much more!

Sorry for being a former trainspotter too


----------



## Steff

Bedtime for me nights


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Bedtime for me nights



Night Steff! Sleep well


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Horrible night strong winds n gale still going now


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Horrible night strong winds n gale still going now



Same here Steff, really noisy and windy last night  Supposed to be improving as the day goes on though


----------



## rossi_mac

trees been blown over onto train tracks this morning doon here! Strangly quiet too, I guess it's the bank holidays people taking a few days off work to get a week off and school hols?


----------



## Steff

Hya guys

Rossi lovely to see you on here x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Hope the meet goes brilliantly today. 

How bad is this weather? 

I'm not feeling great today and gonna spend the day in bed


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Hope the meet goes brilliantly today.
> 
> How bad is this weather?
> 
> I'm not feeling great today and gonna spend the day in bed



Hi all late morning for me slept till 10 very unusual for me lol x
Weather is so unpredictable atm no rain today but very windy

Di I hope you day in bed does you good and that you can get things speeded up with GP xx


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone had a good weekend
Hope you get/got home ok Alan.

Well its been none stop rain since early eve last night and still going strong now grr, day off tomorrow this week hoping for abit less rain then lol x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Bright here today. 

Putting call into drs this morning, been really ill all weekend, can barley move. 

Got another adoption assessment as well


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Bright here today.
> 
> Putting call into drs this morning, been really ill all weekend, can barley move.
> 
> Got another adoption assessment as well



Hi Di,
Sorry to hear you have had such a crap weekend hun
Hope you can get through to the doctors, let us know what happens x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Hi Di,
> Sorry to hear you have had such a crap weekend hun
> Hope you can get through to the doctors, let us know what happens x



Hi Steff, Dr asked me to go see him. 

Not the best... Posted what happened in my poorly sick thread. 

I'm so upset I now want to cry, but that might be just pure frustration xx

Pain pain go away


----------



## runner

Hello all, sorry to hear you're feeling unwell dizzy.  Hope everyone else is OK.  Dull day here, and feeling rotten about Hba1c going up - damn!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all hope everyone is ok, Di how are you ?

Alot of poo poo at home atm so forgive me for not being around as much as often for the minute, stress gets to me quicker then most other things gr x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Afternoon all hope everyone is ok, Di how are you ?
> 
> Alot of poo poo at home atm so forgive me for not being around as much as often for the minute, stress gets to me quicker then most other things gr x



Good afternoon everyone , hope your all ok and having nice days.

Nice to see you back Runner - missed you recently.

Hope you manage to sort your poo poo steff and dont get to stressed.

I'm still the same today - think this is me now there wont be any improvement till after op. Papa has TOLD me to ask about a private operation when I go on Friday and by hook or by crook papa will fund - bless him. (I'll see what they say re timescale first).

Got my jury service defered. at first they said April 13 but I have asked them to bring forward to Dec - quiet at work and before the sprogs will arrive


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all hope everyone is ok, Di how are you ?
> 
> Alot of poo poo at home atm so forgive me for not being around as much as often for the minute, stress gets to me quicker then most other things gr x



Hope things get better fr you soon Steff {{{hugs}}} my friend.

It's dry here today! Hurrah! Just been for a run and meant to run it slowly, but it turned out to be the fastest run of the year so far (for me, that is, not by International standards!)! Must be all that Scottish air I've been breathing


----------



## runner

Morning everyone.  Nice and sunny here today.  How was Scotland Northe, and where's John?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning everyone.  Nice and sunny here today.  How was Scotland Northe, and where's John?



Scotland was fabulous Runner - well worth the arduous journey (but a bargain at ?29 return from Southampton! ) Not sure where John is, hope he's OK. Perhaps he's bailing out, it's been a bit wet up west!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Scotland was fabulous Runner - well worth the arduous journey (but a bargain at ?29 return from Southampton! ) Not sure where John is, hope he's OK. Perhaps he's bailing out, it's been a bit wet up west!


That was a bargain.  Yes, hope john and family are OK.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew, 

Di sounds awful what you're going through hope you get proper fixed quick sharp.

I will make it to a Scotland meet one day!

Hope everyone is good, I saw the quack today and had a good chat, he was a good guy!

In the mood to listen to tunes and drink a bottle of whisky (in a good way) but am being good and not!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  the sun is shining and I've woken up feeling the best I have in ages (despite my BG being 21). I'm really happy. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

I'm of to work soon, but would rather spend the day doing nothing!!.... If only!!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  the sun is shining and I've woken up feeling the best I have in ages (despite my BG being 21). I'm really happy. Hope you all have a good day.



Terrific news Amanda! Long may it continue! 



Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm of to work soon, but would rather spend the day doing nothing!!.... If only!!



Hope you find something interesting to do at work Di! 

I've just been out for my run - in warm sunshine! It won't last, although I am gambling on putting my washing out...


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  the sun is shining and I've woken up feeling the best I have in ages (despite my BG being 21). I'm really happy. Hope you all have a good day.



That's really lovely to hear - long may it last 

Morning all.  Hope work isn't too much of a pain Di.

If you're having the weather we had yesterday Northe, it's worth a try!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> That's really lovely to hear - long may it last
> 
> Morning all.  Hope work isn't too much of a pain Di.
> 
> If you're having the weather we had yesterday Northe, it's worth a try!



Well, I pegged it out, but it's not looking promising!


----------



## runner

I did the same, and it's sunny here now - perhaps it's working it's way along the coast!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> I did the same, and it's sunny here now - perhaps it's working it's way along the coast!



Well, it never brightened up again, but there was a good breeze and I managed to get everything dry  Oh, what an exciting life I lead!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Well, it never brightened up again, but there was a good breeze and I managed to get everything dry  Oh, what an exciting life I lead!



Oh no - now for the ironing


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Oh no - now for the ironing



What's that then?


----------



## lucy123

Not sure you can iron a fairy outfit Runner


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Not sure you can iron a fairy outfit Runner



I know, I tried...


----------



## runner

Ha, ha, perhaps you should just leave the ironing and the faries

 might do it overnight for you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Glimpses of sunshine this morning after torrential rain last night - I was half expecting my bins would be washed away this morning!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  sunny intervals here after rain - very humid.  Hope you are all well and good.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning all - bit late posting was in work at 8.00 this morning for a meeting and then straight into another at 9.30 !!

Was nice bright and sunny this morning and now it is legging it down 

I want sun sun sun please

Hope everyone is well and having a good day xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning all - bit late posting was in work at 8.00 this morning for a meeting and then straight into another at 9.30 !!
> 
> Was nice bright and sunny this morning and now it is legging it down
> 
> I want sun sun sun please
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a good day xxx



Good morning Di. Who booked meetings at that time of the morning?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  sunny intervals here after rain - very humid.  Hope you are all well and good.



Good morning Runner. We're getting fleeting glimpses of Sun, but very windy and lots of black clouds!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning Di. Who booked meetings at that time of the morning?



I did, I know its madness  - but it was for a sensitive HR issue. Also I need to leave the office at 2.00 so I can get home and meet hubby before pre op appointment, to much work and not enough time lol x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Warm, sunny and breezy on my run this morning. I don't like running in blustery weather, always seems such a battle.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Looks dull here, can just about see out the window from bed. 

I'm thinking of dragging myself out of my pit and going out to do the shopping, but I'm not really in the mood for it


----------



## runner

Morning everyone.  Dullish with patches of sunshine today, but garden swamped with weeds beckons.

A few of you asked me to let you know when my foodie website is up and running.  don't know if it's appropriate to give link here, but if you google chutney pickle and pudding, you'll find it!  Still building up stock at the mo - strawberry picking Monday, weather permitting.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

I'm gonna spend the day catching up on things that need doing , I'm also gonna attempt a brisk walk / jog on the treadmill. 

Of to see fil & papa later. 

Got a confession! I ate a mini magnum last night! Which was brave considering pebbles had been twinging all day.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning everyone.  Dullish with patches of sunshine today, but garden swamped with weeds beckons.
> 
> A few of you asked me to let you know when my foodie website is up and running.  don't know if it's appropriate to give link here, but if you google chutney pickle and pudding, you'll find it!  Still building up stock at the mo - strawberry picking Monday, weather permitting.



Ooh! Good luck with the website runner, will go and check it out - hope the rain holds off, I have a similar date with the brambles and bindweed! 



Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm gonna spend the day catching up on things that need doing , I'm also gonna attempt a brisk walk / jog on the treadmill.
> 
> Of to see fil & papa later.
> 
> Got a confession! I ate a mini magnum last night! Which was brave considering pebbles had been twinging all day.



Hope pebbles stays chilled Di and you have a good day  It's sunny here at the moment and far less windy so the challenge of the unplanned greenery in my garden beckons!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Good luck with the website runner, will go and check it out - hope the rain holds off, I have a similar date with the brambles and bindweed!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope pebbles stays chilled Di and you have a good day  It's sunny here at the moment and far less windy so the challenge of the unplanned greenery in my garden beckons!



Pebbles has behaved so far !! 2 k in 16.58 mins - only managed to run a full 10 mins but at least it is something!! No more waiting around for me - need to get my strenght up and fitness back otherwise I wont beable to run my 5k for charity. Hopefully the op will only take me out temporarly again 

I'm gonna check out your website as well runner !! sounds amazing x


----------



## Northerner

Runner, the website and products look great - only comment I would make is that it might be an idea to clarify how the P&P is calculated


----------



## runner

Thanks for feedback Northerner - I'll check it out.


----------



## Dizzydi

runner said:


> Thanks for feedback Northerner - I'll check it out.



The website does look great and yeah the only thing that popped into my mind was like Northerner the P&P x

PS I have clicked the like for facebook as well !!


----------



## Northerner

Cool, calm and damp here for my morning run. The sun did come out a bit about an hour ago, but now there are black clouds looming 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Northerner I hope that you have a great day as well.  I've just taken a positive step by asking for a referral to an occupational health advisor at work - I'm initially asking to return for one hour a day three days a week.  It may not seem a lot but to me it is as it will also involve the getting ready, travelling etc.  But I'm making progress by trying to arrange some kind of return to work  This time last week I was doubting whether I would be able to return in the next six months!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hi Northerner I hope that you have a great day as well.  I've just taken a positive step by asking for a referral to an occupational health advisor at work - I'm initially asking to return for one hour a day three days a week.  It may not seem a lot but to me it is as it will also involve the getting ready, travelling etc.  But I'm making progress by trying to arrange some kind of return to work  This time last week I was doubting whether I would be able to return in the next six months!



That will be great Amanda, hopefully you will be able to work something out, I know how much it means to you  Very different, but when I was recovering from breaking my leg I was exhausted much of the time but my work were (on the whole!) very accommodating, with shorter hours, late starts/early finishes etc. At the time I was getting barely an hour's sleep a night so it all tended to build up. Also, I remember how big the offices seemed when I went back - because of my mobility problems I had to plan a visit to the loo 20 minutes before I needed to go!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone - hope your all well.

Has anyone heard of Steff recently ?

Well my day has been, frustrating, mad as hell and hectic. Considering I'm supposed to be taking things easy I didn't leave the office till 6.45 !!


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm in the mood to be a rebel tonight and would like to order a rather large 


VAT followed by 3 bottle of rose to be drunk threw a straw with a steak and ale pie, chips and mushy peas.

Please can our virtual waiter sort me out asap  it's been a while and I need all the above now !!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> I'm in the mood to be a rebel tonight and would like to order a rather large
> 
> 
> VAT followed by 3 bottle of rose to be drunk threw a straw with a steak and ale pie, chips and mushy peas.
> 
> Please can our virtual waiter sort me out asap  it's been a while and I need all the above now !!



Coming right up! Might even join you!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Coming right up! Might even join you!



Think you should and then we can see what the morning damage is together lol .......

I tell you if I could I would down a few tonight - I'm well in need x


----------



## am64

for pud...coconut cream pie for dizzy di ....just caught up with your thread and whats been going on...(((hugs)))) x


----------



## Dizzydi

am64 said:


> for pud...coconut cream pie for dizzy di ....just caught up with your thread and whats been going on...(((hugs)))) x




Mmm loved the virtual pud am! 

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Looks nice and bright out today, hopefully it is warm. 

Need to be in work early again, so I better get a wiggle on x


----------



## runner

Morning Di - don't work too hard today!  Hope there's not too much damage from last night's pies and pints


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Bright and sunny here today so it looks like Barry Bindweed and Brian Brambles are going to find themselves relocated to the council compost heap! 

Runner, I was having a thought about your website, not sure if you've considered it, but might it be an idea to offer 'sample' packs - a selection of small jars (like those miniature jars you get in gift shops ) so people can try the various products, and then maybe offer a small discount of purchases of the proper jars?


----------



## am64

morning folks ...lovely day here


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning all!  Bright and sunny here today so it looks like Barry Bindweed and Brian Brambles are going to find themselves relocated to the council compost heap!
> 
> Runner, I was having a thought about your website, not sure if you've considered it, but might it be an idea to offer 'sample' packs - a selection of small jars (like those miniature jars you get in gift shops ) so people can try the various products, and then maybe offer a small discount of purchases of the proper jars?



Morning Northerner.  yes, i had been thinking about this - I actually expect to make most sales at Farmer's Markets and other events and shows, where people will be able to sample everything.  I am also working on some Christmas Pudding kits, so people can make their own without all the bother of buying in and weighing out dried fruit etc. and having lots left they may not use.  I will be in full swing when all the fresh produce comes into it's own, and might do the sample jars then.  Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## runner

Sorry Am - morning!  Lovely day here too - might see if I can rediscover some of the asparagus under the weeds!


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyone is well


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Hi all hope everyone is well



hello steffie x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi all hope everyone is well



Hiya Steff, nice to 'see' you again  Hope all is OK


----------



## Steff

Hi Alan hi am

Yes thought i would pop my head in for a week while


----------



## runner

Hi Steff - lovely to see you again.


----------



## Steff

Ty

Hope everyone has a gd day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ty
> 
> Hope everyone has a gd day



Good morning Steff  Hope your day goes well!

Just got back from my run - feeling pretty warm already and looking like it will be a hot day here


----------



## am64

morning folks ...lovely day here again sure to be busy in the shop


----------



## runner

Morning all, sunny here too - really _must_ get out into garden and weed - too many things to do arrggg


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone - hope your all having great days.

Nice and warm here today - wish I was at home in the garden 

Pebbles is being a little monkey today - doing some right twinging - hopefully she will behave tho lol.


----------



## Steff

hi all

got my new blackberry today woo love it been hounding OH for 3 hours and finally know wat im doing hehe


----------



## Northerner

Hi Steff, always fun to get a new gadget!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff, always fun to get a new gadget!



yup been waiting 24 months have been sick of my old about 12


----------



## rossi_mac

I want a gooseberry!

On vino blanco with sis in law, don't want work in the morning


----------



## am64

hello folks  am a proud mum at moment ...son got distinctions for his assessment today ...and step son got best learner in fine art award ! however a celebratory ginger beer wasn't so good ..hey hum going to have to frequent the virtual bar for a while me thinks !


----------



## rossi_mac

sounds good AM! Ginger beer not good thats a shame, still it's all good here, I'm wishing I had no work tomorrow if you know what I mean, right in the mood to drink till the wee hours and listen to some good musaic,


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hello folks  am a proud mum at moment ...son got distinctions for his assessment today ...and step son got best learner in fine art award ! however a celebratory ginger beer wasn't so good ..hey hum going to have to frequent the virtual bar for a while me thinks !



Great news well done to both


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> sounds good AM! Ginger beer not good thats a shame, still it's all good here, I'm wishing I had no work tomorrow if you know what I mean, right in the mood to drink till the wee hours and listen to some good musaic,



your still working ??? thought construction stuff had stopped all together well done ...  i got day off from shop tomorrow loads to do of course but going to stepsons foundation art show in eve in BIG SMOKE !!


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Great news well done to both



thanks steffie hows ya doing hunny ?


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> your still working ??? thought construction stuff had stopped all together well done ...  i got day off from shop tomorrow loads to do of course but going to stepsons foundation art show in eve in BIG SMOKE !!



not been to many but always enjoy art stuff...

yeah work picking up now been up and down but good for a while really, covers the bills well so long as I don't go crazy! Luckily wife earns, although that'll stop soon as stork delivering package later on!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> not been to many but always enjoy art stuff...
> 
> yeah work picking up now been up and down but good for a while really, covers the bills well so long as I don't go crazy! Luckily wife earns, although that'll stop soon as stork delivering package later on!



woop i wondered if something like that was going on re your thread ...all the best rossi you be a great Dad x


----------



## rossi_mac

cheers, here's hoping! Lots to learn on the way...Glad there is a pub at the end of the road


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> cheers, here's hoping! Lots to learn on the way...Glad there is a pub at the end of the road


its been sorted out then ...
re dad stuff its very natural


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> cheers, here's hoping! Lots to learn on the way...Glad there is a pub at the end of the road



Huge congratulations to you and the missus Rossi!


----------



## runner

Morning everyone - what lovely news Am and Rossi, yesterday - congratulations to you both 

Here comes the rain....

Have a good day all, I'm off to 6 monthly appointment today.


----------



## Steff

Rossi that's great news congrats to you and oh x

Morning all heavy rain today well I did wish forint last night lol


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning everyone - what lovely news Am and Rossi, yesterday - congratulations to you both
> 
> Here comes the rain....
> 
> Have a good day all, I'm off to 6 monthly appointment today.



Good luck with the appointment! 



Steff said:


> Rossi that's great news congrats to you and oh x
> 
> Morning all heavy rain today well I did wish forint last night lol



Rained overnight here, but just grey and overcast at the moment. Pity the folks who went to Stonehenge to see the non-existent sunrise on the longest day!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good luck with the appointment!
> 
> 
> 
> Rained overnight here, but just grey and overcast at the moment. Pity the folks who went to Stonehenge to see the non-existent sunrise on the longest day!



Was that not yesterday this time around ?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Was that not yesterday this time around ?



You're absolutely correct Steff! Early this year!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You're absolutely correct Steff! Early this year!



Only knew cause guy on radio 2 said yesterday...


----------



## AJLang

Congratulations Rossi and Rossi OH.  Yesterday I was unable to do much at all but today is a new day.  I did a very slow Susie walk for forty minutes on my own - I'm thrilled with that Keeping fingers crossed because OH has an interview in Southampton today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Congratulations Rossi and Rossi OH.  Yesterday I was unable to do much at all but today is a new day.  I did a very slow Susie walk for forty minutes on my own - I'm thrilled with that Keeping fingers crossed because OH has an interview in Southampton today



Ooh! Does that mean you might be moving here? Good luck to OH! It's a nice city - I have lived here for 13 years now


----------



## AJLang

We've been googling Southampton a lot since we knew about the interview.  We're not making any plans until we know if he has the job.  It will be a balancing act because my job is here so OH may commute. If he is successful please can we use some of your local knowledge?


----------



## AJLang

If we moved you'd be able to meet Susie


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> We've been googling Southampton a lot since we knew about the interview.  We're not making any plans until we know if he has the job.  It will be a balancing act because my job is here so OH may commute. If he is successful please can we use some of your local knowledge?



Of course! 



AJLang said:


> If we moved you'd be able to meet Susie



I would so love to meet the wonderful Susie!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you. Susie would love to meet you as well


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Congratulations Rossi and Rossi OH.  Yesterday I was unable to do much at all but today is a new day.  I did a very slow Susie walk for forty minutes on my own - I'm thrilled with that Keeping fingers crossed because OH has an interview in Southampton today



I wish him good luck!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Runner


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening all. 

My lots happening on here.. Rossi congrats on the little nipper on the way, aj good luck to your oh &  nice to see you back Steff. Runner good luck with your review. Sorry if I've missed anyone else's news. 

I've had a day from hell with work -so stressed and busy not even tested all day till now, 12.8 god knows where that came from. Not happy. 

Pebbles is giving me some right jip today as well! 

Got lovely text of sister showing here little peanut in her belly. She is 10 weeks pregnant and she thought she was about 5 to 6 weeks - bless her.


----------



## Steff

hi all hope every1 well, dam bus strike tmoz here grrrrr x


----------



## Andy HB

Just sending greetings from the shores of the Black Sea in Romania!

How's about 33 degrees anyone (and the water is 26 degrees too)?! 

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Just sending greetings from the shores of the Black Sea in Romania!
> 
> How's about 33 degrees anyone (and the water is 26 degrees too)?!
> 
> Andy



Watch out for those Transylvanians!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. Looks dull here at the moment and we are expecting lots of rain. 

Ive been ordered to have a pj day today! Hubby is gonna go get my prescription and then do the farm and supermarket run. Then he is going to wait on my all day


----------



## runner

Morning everyone - Yay Di - sounds good to me - a foot massage thrown in would be just perfect


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all 

Busy morning spent all my wages on sons trip to Devon next week easy come easy go eh lol x x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Weather is very wet here, absolutely threw it down during the night. 

Another pj day for me today, im exhausted due to pebbles misbehaving during the night. 

We have got the Olympic torch going past us later today and wanted to go cheer it on - but I don't feel up to it . I want this all to stop


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Weather is very wet here, absolutely threw it down during the night.
> 
> Another pj day for me today, im exhausted due to pebbles misbehaving during the night.
> 
> We have got the Olympic torch going past us later today and wanted to go cheer it on - but I don't feel up to it . I want this all to stop



Morning Di we got the torch coming our way on 23rd of next month 
Same weather here as well rained big time during night stopped now but still very windy 

Sorry to see you wont be up for cheering along the torch hun  x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you have all had lovely days. 

Been sat playing on my phone while football has been on.

 Also be surfing the tinternet.... Dangerous.... Just booked a spa night Dinner, bed & breakfast and treatment for 2 friends, sister and me for 18th August. Its to replace dinner date we had booked for 21st July which ive had to cancel cause of pebbles 

Im of to bed soon, really tired after being awake in pain during the night.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Dull and dreary here today-couldn't sleep at all last.... Gonna be a long day!


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Dull and dreary here today-couldn't sleep at all last.... Gonna be a long day!



  Morning Di - hope you get chance to put your feet up today.    Dullish with sunny interval here.


----------



## Steff

morning all

lovey day here expecting 23 degrees by tomorrow grrrr.
Well son has week of cycling preficinecy at school this week que lost of kids and bikes at school gates x

hope everyone has a good day


----------



## runner

Morning Steff.  Hope son's cycling proficiency goes well.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning Steff.  Hope son's cycling proficiency goes well.



Me to he loved it last time x 

Have a good day all off to work now


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hot and sunny here so far  and today I shall mainly be making Rhubarb and Orange chutney!  Hopefully get out in the garden later.


----------



## Steff

morning  Runner

lovely day here to hope it dnt last dnt want the kitchen to be hot , especially atm


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone.

I'm working from home today - need a little bit of peace and quiet - plus I had my ATI interview with my social worker 

Runner your rhubarb and orange chutney sounds delicious. Does your website show the ingredients ? Quite fancy some of this x

ps it has just started to rain here


----------



## Dizzydi

It's Friday !!

Last day of work for me this week - working from home again this morning but will probably show my face in the office this afternoon.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> It's Friday !!
> 
> Last day of work for me this week - working from home again this morning but will probably show my face in the office this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.



Good morning Di, hope you have a nice relaxing weekend ahead  Dull and windy here after yesterday's afternoon sunshine. Outlook: rain


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Hope everyone has a good wkend mine will be spent packing ordering new shoes and lots of sleep lol

tc all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> Hope everyone has a good wkend mine will be spent packing ordering new shoes and lots of sleep lol
> 
> tc all x



If you don't count trainers, the last time I bought a pair of shoes was 1996!  

Hope you have a nice restful weekend Steff


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Looks dull here today, hubby is banning me from moving again lol. 

Got a dear friend coming for lunch, not seen her for 12 months, she's been fighting a few demons in her life and is starting to come out the other side. Can't wait to see her. We normally meet in in Leeds for lunch, but bless her she is coming to me cause of pebbles x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Looks dull here today, hubby is banning me from moving again lol.
> 
> Got a dear friend coming for lunch, not seen her for 12 months, she's been fighting a few demons in her life and is starting to come out the other side. Can't wait to see her. We normally meet in in Leeds for lunch, but bless her she is coming to me cause of pebbles x



Hope you have a nice time catching up Di  I've managed to get the washing out and been for my run - sun keeps appearing then disappearing and quite windy! I've got some friends doing the 'Round the Island' yacht race today so hope they are OK! (Isle of Wight - 16,000 yachts/dinghies! )


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a nice time catching up Di  I've managed to get the washing out and been for my run - sun keeps appearing then disappearing and quite windy! I've got some friends doing the 'Round the Island' yacht race today so hope they are OK! (Isle of Wight - 16,000 yachts/dinghies! )



Hi Northy did you not fancy joining your friends on the round the Island race? Is it something you would like to do? 

My friend arrived early which was great, but when pebbles kicked of again we decided it was probably best to cut our afternoon short . We are going to get together once I've recovered from the op, bit of shopping and lunch x


----------



## Steff

evening all


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> evening all




Evening Steff, how are you my love xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Northy did you not fancy joining your friends on the round the Island race? Is it something you would like to do?
> 
> My friend arrived early which was great, but when pebbles kicked of again we decided it was probably best to cut our afternoon short . We are going to get together once I've recovered from the op, bit of shopping and lunch x



Not for me Di  My friends finished 18th in their class, although I'm not sure how many were in the class! There were 1600 boats, not 16,000 like I said earlier!

Sorry to hear that Pebbles messed up your afternoon, hope that's the last you hear from her - EVER!!!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> evening all



Evening Steff!  I can't believe I managed to find some live BBC coverage of the Athletics so have been watching that. Trouble is, you can't plan to watch it as it randomly gets replaced with tennis


----------



## Steff

Night all off to bed


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Night all off to bed



Sleep well


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone. 

Managed a great night sleep last night! I've woken up without the heavy attack feeling so fingers crossed today is gonna be a good day. 

Spending today with youngest sister, nephew and a few hrs with granny (it's been weeks since I last saw her cause of feeling so poorly at the weekends). 

Hope everyone has a great day x


----------



## Northerner

Hope you have a lovely, stress-free day Di, I bet your gran will be really pleased to see you 

I've been out for my run on a beautiful sunny morning with perfect blue skies - and now it's turned cloudy and grey!


----------



## Steff

Morn hope everyone has a good day

Oh had the bonus ball on lotto with work last nite so 40 not t shabby


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morn hope everyone has a good day
> 
> Oh had the bonus ball on lotto with work last nite so 40 not t shabby



Morning Steff - better than a poke in the eye!


----------



## Steff

Morning all bright enough start to the day but forecast ain't good for here or Devon x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all bright enough start to the day but forecast ain't good for here or Devon x



Good morning Steff  Hope the weather improves for him, I think the rain is moving east towards you (it's looking very gloomy here at the moment!). If he's doing lots of watersports it probably won't matter to him too much and cooler than hot sunshine


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Hope the weather improves for him, I think the rain is moving east towards you (it's looking very gloomy here at the moment!). If he's doing lots of watersports it probably won't matter to him too much and cooler than hot sunshine



Very true bought him thes beach shoes online very different to what he is used to He put them on and said they felt like elastic bands hehe.

Will you be going on a run this morn Alan x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Very true bought him thes beach shoes online very different to what he is used to He put them on and said they felt like elastic bands hehe.
> 
> Will you be going on a run this morn Alan x



Yes, no sign of rain yet, although a bit windy!


----------



## Steff

Well no sign of rain until now here which weather forecast did say about 9 is would start.

Well son got away ok about 07.20 so well on there way now x  I was ok till i saw other mums crying eeeek lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well no sign of rain until now here which weather forecast did say about 9 is would start.
> 
> Well son got away ok about 07.20 so well on there way now x  I was ok till i saw other mums crying eeeek lol x



Awww! I got hit by the rain about half way round my run, but it wasn't too bad, I survived


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Awww! I got hit by the rain about half way round my run, but it wasn't too bad, I survived



Yeah I guess its only rain lol, i was moaning last week when it was 26 degrees so im to blame cause i wished for rain Friday lol x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Completely grey and featureless sky this morning


----------



## MeganN

Same here. I'm stuck at work too  least its quiet enough for me to check up on here every now and again. They should never give me internet access  hehe


----------



## robofski

MeganN said:


> Same here. I'm stuck at work too  least its quiet enough for me to check up on here every now and again. They should never give me internet access  hehe



My IT department doesn't allow access to non work related discussion forums during the work day   Lucky I am the IT department so no such restriction for this IP address


----------



## Steff

Morn all wet and yuk here same for my son who is away in Devon he is white water rafting today woo

off to work now tc all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morn all wet and yuk here same for my son who is away in Devon he is white water rafting today woo
> 
> off to work now tc all



Have a good day at work Steff  At least your son won't mind if it's wet!


----------



## MeganN

robofski said:


> My IT department doesn't allow access to non work related discussion forums during the work day   Lucky I am the IT department so no such restriction for this IP address



That's good news for you then!!

I only work in a little family run business, no such technology as computer monitoring going on here. I do work when we are busy though ... honest


----------



## Andy HB

Back in good old Blighty!

From sunny skies to rainy skies, but it's now turned out nice (even managed to have tea in the back garden).

It's good to be home!

Andy


----------



## Steff

alan no he wont

off work tomoro now coz of strikes but found out bus strike been suspended now but boss said leave it as is woooo


----------



## Andy HB

Steff said:


> alan no he wont
> 
> off work tomoro now coz of strikes but found out bus strike been suspended now but boss said leave it as is woooo



Well, I assume it's good to be home!


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Back in good old Blighty!
> 
> From sunny skies to rainy skies, but it's now turned out nice (even managed to have tea in the back garden).
> 
> It's good to be home!
> 
> Andy



Whereabouts have you been Andy? Did I see you mention Romania?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all well. 

Been and had more blood tests done today. 

Good to see you back Andy!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Been and had more blood tests done today.
> 
> Good to see you back Andy!



Good evening Di! Can't believe that after an absolutely dire, wet, gloomy day the flipping sun has decided to come out! What's the betting it's raining again tomorrow when I go for my run?


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Whereabouts have you been Andy? Did I see you mention Romania?



Yep, Romania it was. Shifted around quite a bit between a place called Braila (the original home town of my new partner), Vadu (a wonderful self built house of one of my partners friends near the Black Sea), Iasi (where I was able to watch a plane land from the air control tower!) and finally Bucarest. Regularly over 30degrees C and constantly sunny and I barely have a tan despite wearing tee shirts and shorts!! 



Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Been and had more blood tests done today.
> 
> Good to see you back Andy!



Thanks Di! I hope things are improving for you (I'm sorry, I haven't been keeping up with the news ) 

Anyway, it's a bit warm and humid tonight and I'm getting some minor leg cramps, hence my late night internet activity. But, I've had my fruity tea now and they've settled so I'm back off to bed.

Nighty night all.

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Yep, Romania it was. Shifted around quite a bit between a place called Braila (the original home town of my new partner), Vadu (a wonderful self built house of one of my partners friends near the Black Sea), Iasi (where I was able to watch a plane land from the air control tower!) and finally Bucarest. Regularly over 30degrees C and constantly sunny and I barely have a tan despite wearing tee shirts and shorts!!
> ...Andy



Sounds terrific, it's a country I've always wanted to visit  Forgive me for asking, but your new partner isn't a Cheeky Girl, by any chance?


----------



## lucy123

You didn't go over there to ask your partners father something did you Andy?
Its about time I say!

Morning everyone - dull and gloomy here today.


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Sounds terrific, it's a country I've always wanted to visit  Forgive me for asking, but your new partner isn't a Cheeky Girl, by any chance?



I think if you go there without any pre-conceptions (unlike what I did the first time in 1985!), then it's not too bad. Clearly, because it isn't a rich country there are good and bad points. Some of the roads are truly awful, but if you stick to the main routes and touristy places, it isn't too bad. One thing you do have to be careful of are the dogs. There are strays EVERYWHERE (mostly because some foreign busy body, whose name currently escapes me, raised a stink about them doing anything about it). Fortunately, most of the time, the dogs just lounge around sleeping. But they can be 'a little active' in the morning and evening.

Anyway, I find my partner 'quite cheeky' thankyou! 



lucy123 said:


> You didn't go over there to ask your partners father something did you Andy? Its about time I say!



Slow down there, it's only been 11 months!


----------



## lucy123

Andy HB said:


> I think if you go there without any pre-conceptions (unlike what I did the first time in 1985!), then it's not too bad. Clearly, because it isn't a rich country there are good and bad points. Some of the roads are truly awful, but if you stick to the main routes and touristy places, it isn't too bad. One thing you do have to be careful of are the dogs. There are strays EVERYWHERE (mostly because some foreign busy body, whose name currently escapes me, raised a stink about them doing anything about it). Fortunately, most of the time, the dogs just lounge around sleeping. But they can be 'a little active' in the morning and evening.
> 
> Anyway, I find my partner 'quite cheeky' thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> Slow down there, it's only been 11 months!



But I have a new hat!


----------



## runner

Evening everyone - nice to read some interesting news Andy.  I'm sitting on tenterhooks waiting to hear when next grandchild is going to be born - any day now


----------



## lucy123

Crikey runner - I thought I had missed another post from Andy then!
Just going to have a cold glass of water and calm down again!

Nice to hear a grandchild will soon be with you


----------



## Northerner

Hope the little one arrives safe and well soon Runner


----------



## runner

I'll be sure to let you all know, don;t worry!


----------



## runner

Morning all - Yay - woke up to pictures of my new grandaughter, Rosie Jessica, on my phone!  Will post some later.  9.56 lb - I'm so excited and can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Crikey runner - I thought I had missed another post from Andy then!
> Just going to have a cold glass of water and calm down again!
> 
> Nice to hear a grandchild will soon be with you



You think you have problems! I was worried some unknown 'love child' had popped up from my past and that I'd have some explaining to do (not least to myself)! 

Anyway, congrats runner. Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer for the 'little bundle' to arrive!

Andy


----------



## Andy HB

runner said:


> Morning all - Yay - woke up to pictures of my new grandaughter, Rosie Jessica, on my phone!  Will post some later.  9.56 lb - I'm so excited and can't wait to meet her.



Great!!!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all - Yay - woke up to pictures of my new grandaughter, Rosie Jessica, on my phone!  Will post some later.  9.56 lb - I'm so excited and can't wait to meet her.



Many congratulations runner, to you and all involved  Lovely name


----------



## runner

Thanks Andy and Northerner







[/IMG]


----------



## Northerner

Awwww! She's beautiful!


----------



## lucy123

Beautiful runner - congratulations!


----------



## runner

Thanks Lucy and Notherner - going to see her on Monday.  

Morning all - dry and sunfish at the mo, but who knows what the day will bring - I like living on the due - haven't looked at a forecast yet


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Thanks Lucy and Notherner - going to see her on Monday.
> 
> Morning all - dry and sunfish at the mo, but who knows what the day will bring - I like living on the due - haven't looked at a forecast yet



Sunfish?  Good morning everyone - vile weather here this morning, very sad I am not on a train to York


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Sunfish?  Good morning everyone - vile weather here this morning, very sad I am not on a train to York



for sunfish read sunnyish  autocorrection playing up again!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> for sunfish read sunnyish  autocorrection playing up again!



I like sunfish - fish would be very happy with the weather here today, they could go anywhere they please without having to leave water!


----------



## Steff

Hi all hav a gd day x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi all hav a gd day x



Hi Steff, when does the lad come back? Looking pretty poor weather-wise in the SW today


----------



## runner

Hi steff.  No longer raining fish here northerner, it's sunny


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff, when does the lad come back? Looking pretty poor weather-wise in the SW today



Bk yest all ok


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Bk yest all ok



Good news  Did he enjoy himself/miss you?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good news  Did he enjoy himself/miss you?



Yeah to both lol

Came bk with a few bruises and a chipped tooth but all in all had a great time. He said he missed us lol


Not happy with the school we were supp to get a fone call wen they got bk so we could go get him but ended up coming home alone with a v heavy bag so words will be had Monday


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah to both lol
> 
> Came bk with a few bruises and a chipped tooth but all in all had a great time. He said he missed us lol
> 
> 
> Not happy with the school we were supp to get a fone call wen they got bk so we could go get him but ended up coming home alone with a v heavy bag so words will be had Monday



Oh, that's not good Steff  Give 'em a good tongue-lashing! Glad to hear he enjoyed it, I bet he's proud of his 'war wounds'


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

Looks nice and bright out today, hopefully it will stay like this. 

Yesterday I had a pj day and did nothing but washing and sticking stuff on the line....... Boring! Today is gonna be a pj day again with a little bit of ironing thrown in. 

I feel really apprehensive today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all well and have had a great day. 

I'm about to have a slice of toast, cup of coffee and then bed. Got to be up at 5.45 in the morning. 

Hope you all have good days tomorrow and the weather behaves. 

Runner congrats on the birth of your new grand daughter, truly beautiful x


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone's well, should be an interesting week work wise the main road I use is closed as the road has cracks in it that need t be repaired so god knows what route the buses are taking grr


----------



## Andy HB

Good morning everyone.

What's happened to the sun? Oh hang on, I'm back in good ol' Blighty aren't I. I must get used to the gloom again!

Andy


----------



## Casper

Gloom is forecast for at least the next 10 days

Haven't got any hols to look forward to either! Bah!


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good day


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

I feel so much better today, got pain in my abdomen still, but at least I know it is healing pain and also gas lol, my tummy was blown up with gas while they did the operation. 

I think I nearly split my stitches as well last night laughing. I happened to trump while lay on the couch and im sorry cause its not really funny, but that is the first time in 9 years I've done this in front of hubby.... I was horrified 

My mil is coming to baby sit me this morning, then ma & pa. Hubby has to go to work bless him.


----------



## cazscot

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> I feel so much better today, got pain in my abdomen still, but at least I know it is healing pain and also gas lol, my tummy was blown up with gas while they did the operation.
> 
> I think I nearly split my stitches as well last night laughing. I happened to trump while lay on the couch and im sorry cause its not really funny, but that is the first time in 9 years I've done this in front of hubby.... I was horrified
> 
> My mil is coming to baby sit me this morning, then ma & pa. Hubby has to go to work bless him.



Lol lol Di, I was erm very trumpety for a few days after my op - so much so that it woke the cat up from her snooze! Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Feeling poorly today so off work away bk to bed now tummy is growling at me gr

Lv to all


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feeling poorly today so off work away bk to bed now tummy is growling at me gr
> 
> Lv to all



Aw hope you're feeling better soon Steff. 

I'm still laid up, swollen and in pain, another day on the couch for me.. Got ma here looking after me today. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

I'm on day 4 of recovery and still feel very tender - slept well last night.

Got no baby sitters today - so gonna have to fend for myself before hubby comes home!!

I'm going to try and sit up a little bit more today. Hubby and I where planning on going out for lunch tomorrow, but at this rate it might not happen.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone's well 
Off bk to work today don't wanna but bored at home lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well x


----------



## rossi_mac

peekaboo!


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a gd weekend


----------



## Andy HB

rossi_mac said:


> peekaboo!



Long time no see!

Good afternoon everyone. Tried to drive up to North of England yesterday evening but car decided that it'd had enough of the rain and conked out. Had to call recovery and go all the way back home again. Got back at 3am!

Oh well, gives me more time to do a bit of decorating this weekend rather than messing about on a canal boat! (boooooo hoooooo).

Meanwhile, I hope everyone is ok?

Andy


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is well the sun is out woo


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

I'm about to attempt a proper shower on my own! My sister is coming down to check and change my dressings. 

I'm also going out for tea tonight I feel up for it...... Steak pie and sticky toffee pudding here I come :

Hope you all have lovely days today x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm about to attempt a proper shower on my own! My sister is coming down to check and change my dressings.
> 
> I'm also going out for tea tonight I feel up for it...... Steak pie and sticky toffee pudding here I come :
> 
> Hope you all have lovely days today x



Ooh yummy Di enjoy Hun u deserve it x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm about to attempt a proper shower on my own! My sister is coming down to check and change my dressings.
> 
> I'm also going out for tea tonight I feel up for it...... Steak pie and sticky toffee pudding here I come :
> 
> Hope you all have lovely days today x



I'll get me brolly Di, I'm on my way  make sure there's plenty of pie, I'm hungry!! 

Hope everyone's day is going well


----------



## Steff

Goodness me for second wkend running the tele has been so so poor on all channels grr makes you wanna to out and drink lol 


Tea is Di,s fault steak pie but no sticky toffee I'm afraid hehe


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Goodness me for second wkend running the tele has been so so poor on all channels grr makes you wanna to out and drink lol
> 
> 
> Tea is Di,s fault steak pie but no sticky toffee I'm afraid hehe



You're right, there's nothing on except 'Once Upon a Time' on C5 at 8pm - I got into it right at the start and it's very clever, but probably very confusing if you missed the earlier episodes.

I've just consumed a vast quantity of sausage, mash and mixed vegetables and will soon have some ice cream and bananas  Well, I've been gardening most of the afternoon whilst the rain held off and I was starving!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You're right, there's nothing on except 'Once Upon a Time' on C5 at 8pm - I got into it right at the start and it's very clever, but probably very confusing if you missed the earlier episodes.
> 
> I've just consumed a vast quantity of sausage, mash and mixed vegetables and will soon have some ice cream and bananas  Well, I've been gardening most of the afternoon whilst the rain held off and I was starving!



Ooh what a feast Alan x

I take it your connection problems are sorted now ?

It's been dry here all day been lovely 

My dads imminent arrival will bring rain with him he usually does


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ooh what a feast Alan x
> 
> I take it your connection problems are sorted now ?
> 
> It's been dry here all day been lovely
> 
> My dads imminent arrival will bring rain with him he usually does



Got a new router yesterday Steff. My old one was resetting every couple of minutes back to factory settings so I kept having to re-enter all my connection details. Got fed up of that very quickly 

How long is your Dad visiting for?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Got a new router yesterday Steff. My old one was resetting every couple of minutes back to factory settings so I kept having to re-enter all my connection details. Got fed up of that very quickly
> 
> How long is your Dad visiting for?



Was it costly?

Arrives 17th goes 31st so usual 2 week stay x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Was it costly?
> 
> Arrives 17th goes 31st so usual 2 week stay x



It was ?33 - TP-Link TD-W8961ND 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router.

My last one cost ?15 so I'm hoping this one will last twice as long 

I'll make sure I have my brolly for 17th-31st


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It was ?33 - TP-Link TD-W8961ND 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router.
> 
> My last one cost ?15 so I'm hoping this one will last twice as long
> 
> I'll make sure I have my brolly for 17th-31st



lol @ twice 

I was sad to see the meet had to be cancelled penned in for 21st, seems July was not a good month for meets


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> lol @ twice
> 
> I was sad to see the meet had to be cancelled penned in for 21st, seems July was not a good month for meets



I know I didn't like having to cancel but I got zero response on FB in addition to a couple of definitely/maybes here. Really sorry to let down the ones who wanted to come along but I think you need at least half a dozen so people get a variety of other people to talk to


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I know I didn't like having to cancel but I got zero response on FB in addition to a couple of definitely/maybes here. Really sorry to let down the ones who wanted to come along but I think you need at least half a dozen so people get a variety of other people to talk to



Yeah Alan its totally understandable it was such a sucsess last year though,but I wonder if its the decline in the regs posting here these days that has meant the meets are now suffering


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah Alan its totally understandable it was such a sucsess last year though,but I wonder if its the decline in the regs posting here these days that has meant the meets are now suffering



There were quite a few people that hadn't been before that said they had already got other plans otherwise would have come, but yes - many of the people who used to post here more regularly seem to have moved on, like the Circle D people and North London Young Diabetics. I'm sure the bad weather has played a part in people deciding whether they want a day out at the seaside!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> There were quite a few people that hadn't been before that said they had already got other plans otherwise would have come, but yes - many of the people who used to post here more regularly seem to have moved on, like the Circle D people and North London Young Diabetics. I'm sure the bad weather has played a part in people deciding whether they want a day out at the seaside!



Yes im sure, well il be there in November at London meet thats for sure .I do hope the Brum one and Manc go ahead


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes im sure, well il be there in November at London meet thats for sure .I do hope the Brum one and Manc go ahead



Yes, I'm sure they will! The Brum one is only about 8 weeks away!


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Goodness me for second wkend running the tele has been so so poor on all channels grr makes you wanna to out and drink lol
> 
> 
> Tea is Di,s fault steak pie but no sticky toffee I'm afraid hehe




No steak pie boo hoo only massive sunday roast in the pub on a sunday! I had roast pork loin and then sticky toffee pudding!!!! Mmm mmm 

Ps gonna have to go back mid week sometime soon, let you know when Northy x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> No steak pie boo hoo only massive sunday roast in the pub on a sunday! I had roast pork loin and then sticky toffee pudding!!!! Mmm mmm
> 
> Ps gonna have to go back mid week sometime soon, let you know when Northy x



Ooh! Roast pork! Sluuuuurrrp! Glad you got your treat Di


----------



## Steff

ooooh just as good Di hehe, sounds yummy


----------



## Dizzydi

Was well scrummy guys! 

Suffering a bit now as in a bit of wound pain, think it is from sitting up for a few hrs plus car journey...... First time out of house today since getting home from hospital! 

Just can't believe how normal I can eat again 

Northy your tea sounded well scrummy as well mmm mmm mmm need to put sausage on next week's menu!


----------



## Steff

Hope you be ok tomoz Di


Off to watch some film on 4 now till bed so night all x sleep well


----------



## Northerner

Nighty night Steff, and anyone else off for the night. I'm watching Wallander - it's putting me right off ever going to Latvia!


----------



## robofski

Northerner said:


> Nighty night Steff, and anyone else off for the night. I'm watching Wallander - it's putting me right off ever going to Latvia!



Hot Tub Time Machine on channel 4 stupid but does make me laugh!


----------



## Steff

Morning all wet and miserable today gr hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all wet and miserable today gr hope everyone has a good day



Good morning Steff  Just started raining here as I finished my run


----------



## Dizzydi

Good day everyone - hope your all well.

Had a morning of adoption assessment and then a few hours working this afternoon - bloody office just cannot leave me alone - supposed to be sick for 2 weeks gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I also went and had my wounds cleaned and re dressed - and I have to admit - I fainted lol!!

Looking at the one below my belly button tipped me over the edge - they are all (4) nicely healing and clean. But my belly button cut has not been put together very neat (glued and then stera stripped) and it has got a slight bobble on it - not impressed with that - nurse said it would flatten out - it better lol.

So it is official I'm a woss.

No painkiller either today so far !!


----------



## lucy123

Hi Di,

It will flatten believe me.

After my big op that was stapled right around my body just about, I cried for ages when I saw the scar, but now 6 years on its barely visible - thanks to BIO OIL.  Its definitely worth buying some - works on all sorts of scars and stretch marks too.

My gall bladder op scars have practically gone - just the one between the bust that i can still see - but in a strange way I kind of like it now.


----------



## Dizzydi

lucy123 said:


> Hi Di,
> 
> It will flatten believe me.
> 
> After my big op that was stapled right around my body just about, I cried for ages when I saw the scar, but now 6 years on its barely visible - thanks to BIO OIL.  Its definitely worth buying some - works on all sorts of scars and stretch marks too.
> 
> My gall bladder op scars have practically gone - just the one between the bust that i can still see - but in a strange way I kind of like it now.



Hi Lucy,

Thanks for the re assurance - think i was just a bit shocked at seeing the wound - they are tiny really - just looked odd cause of the bobble.

Will be getting some Bio Oil - just keep forgetting lol like a dope x


----------



## Steff

hi all hope everyone is well

x


----------



## cazscot

Dizzydi said:


> Good day everyone - hope your all well.
> 
> Had a morning of adoption assessment and then a few hours working this afternoon - bloody office just cannot leave me alone - supposed to be sick for 2 weeks gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I also went and had my wounds cleaned and re dressed - and I have to admit - I fainted lol!!
> 
> Looking at the one below my belly button tipped me over the edge - they are all (4) nicely healing and clean. But my belly button cut has not been put together very neat (glued and then stera stripped) and it has got a slight bobble on it - not impressed with that - nurse said it would flatten out - it better lol.
> 
> So it is official I'm a woss.
> 
> No painkiller either today so far !!




Glad yours are healing well Di, I am not squeamish in the slightest (in fact I usually watch all these medical programmes) but when it's your own skin you look at it differently...  Well done on no painkillers .


----------



## cazscot

Steff said:


> hi all hope everyone is well
> 
> x



Eventing Steff


----------



## lucy123

Hope you heal quick Di.  I know the Bio Oil is expensive but worth it!

Hi Steff and Carol - awful weather here today - its JULY!!!


----------



## Steff

Evening gals 

Lucy it is horrible aint it thought yesterday was gonna continue but nope


----------



## Northerner

Evening all! Too much chicken vindaloo for me tonight, tummy is sore!


----------



## AJLang

Poor you Northener. Mark, Susie and I are enjoying homemade Shepherds Pie.  It's Susie's favorite lovingly made before tomorrow vet's appointment


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Poor you Northener. Mark, Susie and I are enjoying homemade Shepherds Pie.  It's Susie's favorite lovingly made before tomorrow vet's appointment



Now then, Shepherd's Pie, haven't had that for ages and I have mince in the freezer! 

I hope everything goes well for little Susie, tickle her behind the ears for me and tell her I'll be thinking of her


----------



## AJLang

Susie says thank you very much Northener and that she loved the tickle behind the ears thank you very much


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Evening all! Too much chicken vindaloo for me tonight, tummy is sore!




Mmm vindaloo - I'm having a madras on Saturday..... Another naughty treat  must be careful I don't put weight back on lol! 

Hope everyone Is having a lovely evening, I'll be of to bed soon, terrible restless night sleep last night my legs had a mind of there own and couldn't get comfy!


----------



## Steff

Yes I had a nice beef curry Saturday night m m m m


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Yes I had a nice beef curry Saturday night m m m m



I LOVE CURRY! 

Had a home made curry tonight which I made months ago from the freezer 

Maybe we should have a forum curry meet!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I LOVE CURRY!
> 
> Had a home made curry tonight which I made months ago from the freezer
> 
> Maybe we should have a forum curry meet!



Haha brill idea Di


----------



## runner

Hi all - I make very good curries myself!


----------



## Andy HB

Mmmmmmm ...... fish curry!


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Mmmmmmm ...... fish curry!



Don't think I've ever had a fish curry! Although I did once have a 'chicken' curry when a teenager and was enjoying it until I found a piece of meat with fur on it...


----------



## runner

Morning all.  I have made prawn curry with creamed cocoanut


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good day


----------



## runner

You too Steff - wet on the ground here, but brightish and dry at present.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> You too Steff - wet on the ground here, but brightish and dry at present.



Morning runner just seen your comment to me in olympics thread small world I work with a girl frm green ford don't know it but heard of it


----------



## gail1

hope everyone has a good day take care all


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> hope everyone has a good day take care all



Morning Gail nice to see you hun have a good day

Im off to work now but will come home to daddio being here woooo x

And then darts tonight bring it on hehe


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well. 

I'm having a couch day again today, think I over did it yesterday a little. 

It's raining here again surprise surprise!


----------



## Steff

morning all hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morning all hope everyone is well



Good morning Steff  How did the darts night go?


----------



## Steff

Morning Alan ty f asking we won 8 5 I won my first leg then played really rubbish xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning Alan ty f asking we won 8 5 I won my first leg then played really rubbish xx



Well done! I'm sure you'll more confident - you've obviously got it by winning your first leg  Have you been given a darts nickname yet?


----------



## runner

Morning all.  congrats on the darts win Steff   Bit overcast here.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  congrats on the darts win Steff   Bit overcast here.



Good morning runner  A bit grey here too


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well done! I'm sure you'll more confident - you've obviously got it by winning your first leg  Have you been given a darts nickname yet?



Not yet no lol


----------



## gail1

well done on the win steff
morning all


----------



## Steff

Eve all hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> well done on the win steff
> morning all



Hi Gail, sorry I missed you earlier! How are things going with you?



Steff said:


> Eve all hope everyone is well



Evening Steff  Nowt on telly again, I'll be glad when the Olympics start!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Gail, sorry I missed you earlier! How are things going with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Steff  Nowt on telly again, I'll be glad when the Olympics start!



Ohhhh no the soaps are on so plenty for me heheh u ok al


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ohhhh no the soaps are on so plenty for me heheh u ok al



Yes thanks Steff, managed to get a bit of gardening in today before the rains came!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes thanks Steff, managed to get a bit of gardening in today before the rains came!



Yes we got the rain about 11 here grr just got on the bus to work in time hehe


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nighty night all x



Ah, early night tonight I see  Sleep well!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Yes Alan dads visit means early nights xx


----------



## runner

Morning all - very wet and soggy here after yesterday and overnight deluge - the place is covered with cats and dogs


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Been out for my run - quite bright, mild and humid. At the moment the weather can't decide between dark clouds and bright sunshine!


----------



## robofski

Rain here AGAIN, what a washout this summer has been so far, let's see if the promised good weather get's here!  On a brighter note, last day in the office then a 4 day weekend for me   Stag Do in Bournemouth, BG control might be difficult this weekend!!


----------



## runner

robofski said:


> Rain here AGAIN, what a washout this summer has been so far, let's see if the promised good weather get's here!  On a brighter note, last day in the office then a 4 day weekend for me   Stag Do in Bournemouth, BG control might be difficult this weekend!!



Have a good time!  Having a BBQ Saturday   Daughter and partner coming up from Portsmouth to visit


----------



## gail1

morning all damp soggy day here


----------



## runner

Morning Gail - hope you are well rested and feeling good today.


----------



## Steff

Morn all still lovely here
Have my sons leavers assembly at 2 eeeee can't believe my lil lad leaving his primary school


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morn all still lovely here
> Have my sons leavers assembly at 2 eeeee can't believe my lil lad leaving his primary school



Oh my goodness! I hope his friends are moving to the next school with him


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh my goodness! I hope his friends are moving to the next school with him



some are yes his best mate aint though

day off today will be spent doing nada lol


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I wish the weather would make it's mind up.

Yesterday was bonkers at *W*. As soon as the heavens opened it got busy.

Oh well, it's sunny outside so I think I'll get a quick walkies in... 

Have a good day.


----------



## Steff

Well had a great time at sons leavers assembly held it together till the end when they sung this really poignent song


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everybody, hope your all well.

 Worked this morning and then hubby picked me up and took me home.

 Sis came down and we went out shopping, bought a couple of dresses for my hols.

Was then naughty and went to a Thortons indulgence cafe and had a huge ice cream sundae and latte mmm mmm mmm


----------



## robofski

Dizzydi said:


> Was then naughty and went to a Thortons indulgence cafe and had a huge ice cream sundae and latte mmm mmm mmm



Naughty but Nice


----------



## Steff

Evening all x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you all have lovely days.

 I'm working from home today, got lots to do and catch up on ready for Monday.

Let's hope the weather forecast of sun from tomorrow is right, I'm well in need of some sunshine, all this bad weather is depressing me.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hav a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Bright and sunny for my run this morning, but a bit overcast here now. Still, I'm being optimistic and have just bought some sun lotion!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone  Bright and sunny for my run this morning, but a bit overcast here now. Still, I'm being optimistic and have just bought some sun lotion!



Muggy start to the day just back from town got myself some new trainers and some food shopping x

Hope everye has a good day last shift today and I'm off till 31st woo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Muggy start to the day just back from town got myself some new trainers and some food shopping x
> 
> Hope everye has a good day last shift today and I'm off till 31st woo



Hope the day goes well for you Steff and it's not too hot in the kitchen


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope the day goes well for you Steff and it's not too hot in the kitchen



Yeah I'll be ok copious bottles of water in fridge lol


X


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Wet start but dry and sun trying to get his hat on.

Steff!  Your little man growing up. Hope you enjoy the leavers assembly.


----------



## Steff

Hya all hope u all have a good wkend


----------



## runner

You too Steff


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! Brightening up nicely here!  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Steff

Morning all lovely here very sunny 

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## AJLang

Blue skies here as well.....nice weather for my holiday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Blue skies here as well.....nice weather for my holiday



Have a lovely time!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you


----------



## runner

Morning all - sunny and warm here too.  Have a nice holiday AJLang.  Hope the rest of you have a lovely day too.  BBQ here!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all - sunny and warm here too.  Have a nice holiday AJLang.  Hope the rest of you have a lovely day too.  BBQ here!



Enjoy Amanda x

I'm on me way runner

Morning alan


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Enjoy Amanda x
> 
> I'm on me way runner
> 
> Morning alan



Ha ha - you would be most welcome Steff.  My daughter and her partner are here this weekend, so we've invited some of ours and her friends - hope the weather holds out!  Perhaps we should have a virtual BBQ on the Island - Sangria coming up!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well and enjoying your weekend plans.

 I've been food shopping with hubby this morning, first time in about 6 weeks.

I'm about to threat myself to a bath! Only been able to shower since operation and going to remove my last 2 dressings.

Of out for a curry with the family later x


----------



## Northerner

Enjoy your bath and your day Di! I've been out doing some jungle clearance aka gardening  Sun keeps coming and going, but at least it's not cold and it's not raining!


----------



## Steff

Enjoy Di x


----------



## runner

Have a nice time Di.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

 I've just woke up with bs of 11.7 and poor hubby feels I'll, my curry was really nice last night, hubbys chicken wasn't cooked properly and got sent back, they did a fresh one but I think the damage was done.

 Busy day for me today, I'm working away Monday to Wednesday and need to pack bags.

 I'm working with James Martin, jean-christophe novelle and Gino d'acampo -ive decided I'm not doing it again after this year.

 Lots of washing and ironing to catch up on.


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Apart from clambering about in the loft looking for daughter's lost uni art work, hopefully having a relaxing day, catching up on crochet lace commission!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I've just woke up with bs of 11.7 and poor hubby feels I'll, my curry was really nice last night, hubbys chicken wasn't cooked properly and got sent back, they did a fresh one but I think the damage was done.
> 
> Busy day for me today, I'm working away Monday to Wednesday and need to pack bags.
> 
> I'm working with James Martin, jean-christophe novelle and Gino d'acampo -ive decided I'm not doing it again after this year.
> 
> Lots of washing and ironing to catch up on.



Good morning everyone!

Hope hubby feels better soon Di. Exciting about meeting the chefs - of course, being from Yorkshire, James is the bast out of that lot 

Bright and sunny here, although it was surprisingly cool when I set out on my run earlier - was feeling pretty hot by the end though!


----------



## Steff

Morning runner oh no hope you find her art work eekk


----------



## Dizzydi

What a morning, hubby started to be violently sick (blood sick)! called emergency gp then had to whip him round........ food poisoning probably salmonella!

 Gp said to take lansoprazole (stops acid in the stomach) and domperidome (anti sickness drug) as he has now torn something inside. Lucky us we have a stash of these as they are what I was taking before operation. Poor hubby.

 Restaurant are going to be called as well as environmental health!


----------



## Northerner

Oh dear! I think the pair of you should go vegetarian! Hope he is feeling much better very soon!


----------



## runner

That's awful Di, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Steff

Oh no Di that's awful my oh had that when he was abroad not nice at all

Get well soon Sean xxx

Had a great afternoon out had a pub lunch Philly melt burger nd salad m m m x


----------



## Dizzydi

Thanks guys, Sean has been quiet since 3.30 hopefully sleeping! He keep being really sick etc before that. Gonna have a bite to eat and then wake him, make sure he is OK xxx


----------



## Steff

Good evening all x


----------



## Northerner

Good evening Steff, what are you up to next week - got any plans?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good evening Steff, what are you up to next week - got any plans?



Monday-birthday shopping for son evening time out with OH to darts
Tuesday-local high street to wait for torch fun kicks off at 945 with stilt walkers etc etc.
Wednesday-doctors in morn then out for meal in afternoon

thus and fri no idea yet hehe xx


----------



## Northerner

Hope everything goes to plan!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope everything goes to plan!




ty off to bed to watch some darts till 10 then sleep x

Night Alan


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> ty off to bed to watch some darts till 10 then sleep x
> 
> Night Alan



Goodnight, sleep well!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good night everyone, sleep well xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well xxx



And you Di, hope Sean is feeling better tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all! Bright and sunny again for my run this morning, but quite cool again (thank goodness!). Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## gail1

morning all nice and bright her going to be a great day


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all nice and bright her going to be a great day



Good morning Gail! Don't forget your factor 50 if you're going out in that bikini!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is well


----------



## Steff

I will say night now as I'm off out for night with oh so catch u all tomo x x tc


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I will say night now as I'm off out for night with oh so catch u all tomo x x tc



Have a good night Steff!


----------



## gail1

good day all


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> good day all



Good morning Gail, everyone  Looks like it's going to be another hot one. Still feeling a little self-conscious going shopping in the speedos, but I imagine that will wear off if we have a few more days of it...


----------



## Steff

Morning all off to watch the Olympic torch go through today stilt walkers and all sorts wooo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all off to watch the Olympic torch go through today stilt walkers and all sorts wooo



Enjoy!


----------



## Steff

Well had a great day real special occasion


----------



## Steff

Right I'm off to bed to try and sleep with this heat I reckon I'll struggle gr

Night all x


----------



## rossi_mac

peekabo, whats happenin'?

Me I is painting....


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone's well

Lovely day wow xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff, everyone  Got a bit hot on my run this morning!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff, everyone  Got a bit hot on my run this morning!



I bet it's just getting mad 32 here this afternoon that's unbearable anything above 21 and I'm cursing lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I bet it's just getting mad 32 here this afternoon that's unbearable anything above 21 and I'm cursing lol



We're just so unused to it - coldest winter for years, followed by all that miserable rain and low temperatures. My gas bill for the last quarter was enormous compared to previous years


----------



## gail1

dont like this heat 
morning all hope you are all well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Gail  Don't worry, the heat won't last long, the Olympics are about to start!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone - hope your all well.

 I'm just catching up on here, I've struggled to get online these last few days.


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Well had a great day real special occasion



What was your special occasion my love? XXX


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning Gail, everyone  Looks like it's going to be another hot one. Still feeling a little self-conscious going shopping in the speedos, but I imagine that will wear off if we have a few more days of it...



ROFL!!!

 I've missed this place these last few days!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> What was your special occasion my love? XXX



The torch going through our high st hun xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> The torch going through our high st hun xx



Doh I'm a bit dum at times lol,sounds brilliant. I missed it when it was in my area cause of pebbles xxx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good night everyone - hope you all sleep well x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all another night spent red hot grrr had to bring fan up to room at 4am


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all another night spent red hot grrr had to bring fan up to room at 4am



Good morning Steff  I was up and about at 4:45 - way too hot!


----------



## David H

Steff said:


> Good morning all another night spent red hot grrr had to bring fan up to room at 4am



I had to have both windows (back and front ) wide open for a cool breeze.

Sleeping recently in the all together on top of Duvet (not under)

I know a sight to behold, (especially if you haven't had a good laugh in ages.)

LOL


----------



## gail1

did the same thing last night im finding this heat is making me depressed as well


----------



## Andy HB

David H said:


> I had to have both windows (back and front ) wide open for a cool breeze.
> 
> Sleeping recently in the all together on top of Duvet (not under)
> 
> I know a sight to behold, (especially if you haven't had a good laugh in ages.)
> 
> LOL



Been there, done that ...... not laughing at you, sleeping on top of the duvet! 

Andy


----------



## Steff

Well day to myself today woo first of the week it includes heart fm an ironing board and an over heated dog


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well day to myself today woo first of the week it includes heart fm an ironing board and an over heated dog



Poor Woody in his fur coat he can't take off!

Gail - things are getting cooler from tomorrow - forecast says it will drop 10C by Monday


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone-hope your all well.

 Spending this eve catching up on soaps.


----------



## Steff

Me to Di no Eastenders till mond now tho grr


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Me to Di no Eastenders till mond now tho grr



Catching up with Corry and enders x


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Dam footy on grrr dad is fast asleep at minute though so I'm in Charge


----------



## Northerner

Just got my guide to the Olympic TV today - can't wait! So much to see!


----------



## runner

Evening all!  I too shall be watching the opening ceremony for the Olympics, then later, the Cambridge folk Fest.  Friends are going for the 1st time this year, but we could;t afford to join them, boo hoo.  Joan Armatrading on and Proclaimers!

Yesterday went Straberry and Gooseberry picking.  today, I have been on my feet all day making Hot Chilli Mama Strawberry Jam, Gooseberry Jam and Jelly - result - very stiff legs!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> ...Yesterday went Straberry and Gooseberry picking.  today, I have been on my feet all day making Hot Chilli Mama Strawberry Jam, Gooseberry Jam and Jelly - result - very stiff legs!



drooooooolzzzz


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> drooooooolzzzz



LOL you wouldn't be drawling at my legs if you could see them - they're not a patch on yours!  Oh, you mean the jam....


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is good x


----------



## runner

Morning Steff, hope you're well and not suffering too much in the heat.  Expecting rain today, but hot and sunny periods so far.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning Steff, hope you're well and not suffering too much in the heat.  Expecting rain today, but hot and sunny periods so far.



Hya runner seems a lot cooler today thank goodness I was off this week would of killed me in the kitchen this heat x


----------



## runner

Had horrible news today - my new granddaughter rosie is in hospital - she has a distended stomach, and the thinking is there may be a blockage.  she is breastfed and otherwise healthy, but all this after her brother died at 4 weeks old from whooping cough last year - I was beside myself this morning and cannot think what her parents are going through.


----------



## Northerner

Oh runner, I am very sorry to hear this  I hope that Rosie recovers well, and soon


----------



## gail1

runner hope she is better soon


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Oh runner, I am very sorry to hear this  I hope that Rosie recovers well, and soon



Thanks.  Just waiting to hear results of ultrasound scan.


----------



## Dizzydi

Oh runner, hope little Rosie is OK and gets well asap.

 Had busy day at work could have done without it. Still don't feel 100%, i'm hoping to have a good rest this weekend.

 Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the Olympic opening ceremony x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

Runner sorry to hear about Rosie my best wishes to her xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning never, hope your all well.

 I'm of for a mop chop today, but thinking I'd like a change! am I brave enough 

Still in bed waiting me porridge, was a late night for me x


----------



## Steff

ooooh new hair do u lucky ducky di x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> ooooh new hair do u lucky ducky di x



I'm thinking fringe, but not sure if I'm brave enough.

 Are you up to much steff x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I'm thinking fringe, but not sure if I'm brave enough.
> 
> Are you up to much steff x



i did that not long ago lasted 3 days was jus getting on my nerves its now held back by hair clips lol

not alot no been out buying birthday cake for lad how the heck do i hide a 16 portion caterpiller cake


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> i did that not long ago lasted 3 days was jus getting on my nerves its now held back by hair clips lol
> 
> not alot no been out buying birthday cake for lad how the heck do i hide a 16 portion caterpiller cake



I always had a fringe, new hairdresser got me to grow it out..... Sean said he thinks I should have it back like when we got married.

 I'll store the caterpillar cake for you. Got a large space in my tummy..... rofl.....


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> Oh runner, hope little Rosie is OK and gets well asap.
> 
> Had busy day at work could have done without it. Still don't feel 100%, i'm hoping to have a good rest this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the Olympic opening ceremony x



Just to let you know Rosie and Mum are home again - nothing serious - may be something Mum is eating and is passing through breast milk and making Rosie gassy!!  Phew!  They have been through mill emotionally after their last experience, so relieved everything is OK, and thanks for good wishes all x


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Just to let you know Rosie and Mum are home again - nothing serious - may be something Mum is eating and is passing through breast milk and making Rosie gassy!!  Phew!  They have been through mill emotionally after their last experience, so relieved everything is OK, and thanks for good wishes all x



Thanks for the update runner, great to hear that they are home  Hugs for Rosie and her Mum


----------



## Steff

Good to hear runner


----------



## Dizzydi

So glad everything is OK with Rosie. Runner you must be so releaved x

Wasn't brave enough for the fringe x

Also got caught short earlier, nipped to retail park to collect something. Had a 2.3 hypo and to my horror no glucose tabs in my handbag. very kind shop assistant ran of and brought me a can of fat coke. Another offered me a banana.

 I must remember to always check my bag in future! Stupid person I am!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> So glad everything is OK with Rosie. Runner you must be so releaved x
> 
> Wasn't brave enough for the fringe x
> 
> Also got caught short earlier, nipped to retail park to collect something. Had a 2.3 hypo and to my horror no glucose tabs in my handbag. very kind shop assistant ran of and brought me a can of fat coke. Another offered me a banana.
> 
> I must remember to always check my bag in future! Stupid person I am!


Di I'm happy  u had helpful people around you silly billy


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Di I'm happy  u had helpful people around you silly billy



I know what a plonker I am lol x

Have your young man had his party yet? Xxx


----------



## runner

Thanks all I have done the same Di - went to take dog for walk and had hypo - and no glucose - got home OK.  Now always make sure I have tabs.  Diabetes is sneaky tho' and likes to catch you unawares methinks!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I know what a plonker I am lol x
> 
> Have your young man had his party yet? Xxx



No Hun tomorrow xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> No Hun tomorrow xx



Oh I bet he is excited.

 I made a apple and pear crumble earlier...... yummy

 Of to bed soon, had a way to late night last night.

 Good night everyone x


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone..... finally got back home after doing the family rounds. just had lunch.

Gonna file and paint my nails..... not done them since I had my operation!


----------



## Steff

Loving the new avatar Di x

Anyways I'm off to bed early start tomorrow catching train at 7.44 to 
Chessington night all xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Loving the new avatar Di x
> 
> Anyways I'm off to bed early start tomorrow catching train at 7.44 to
> Chessington night all xx



AW thanks hun, me and middle little sister x

Good night all, hope you've all had great days xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all lovely day x 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## gail1

morning all hope everyone is well


----------



## runner

Morning, lovely day here so far.  Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope you have all had great days.

Been a busy bee at work all day!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope your all OK.

Have great days x


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone's well rain here yay

Bk to work for me


----------



## gail1

morning all rain here as well steff


----------



## Steff

Good eve all

well first day went ok 

off to play darts now home match yay catch everyone soon x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope you have all had great days.

 Good luck with the darts staff.

Had a right cloths trauma this morn on what fits or not, so went out at lunch shopping...... one shop nothing fitted, managed to get 3 tops from Benetton in the end!


----------



## Tezzz

Evening gang,

Just finished *W*...

Rum and Coke please barman...

Now it's time to put my feet up and watch a nice film...


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is well

darts was cancelled last night the other team did not have enough players so we had a muck about instead was fun.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.

Got another social worker visit this morning!


----------



## Steff

Morning Di

Good luck with the SW huni x


----------



## runner

Morning all.  sorry you missed out on your match Steff.

Hope the visit isn't too exhausting Di!


----------



## Dizzydi

Thanks steff

 Looking at children's profiles today and deciding what issues we will accept or discuss when deciding on suitable kids- sounds harsh but we have to be realistic x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks steff
> 
> Looking at children's profiles today and deciding what issues we will accept or discuss when deciding on suitable kids- sounds harsh but we have to be realistic x



Totally understandable hun x let us know how it goes

Good morning runner u ok


----------



## gail1

morning all hope everyone is ok


----------



## Dizzydi

Oh sorry runner didn't include you in my reply earlier, must have been posting while you was x

Visit was good lots to discuss and still to think about and re discuss. We have got another 3 assessments to do now xxx 

Hope everyone has had good days x



runner said:


> Morning all.  sorry you missed out on your match Steff.
> 
> Hope the visit isn't too exhausting Di!


----------



## Steff

Glad it went ok Di

morning all hope everyone is good
shocking day yesterday got to work in tears was so poorly but soldiered on till home time


----------



## runner

Morning all - yes I'm fine thanks Steff.  Dry this am, after rain yesterday.

Glad the visit went well Di.  Being realistic and thinking hard about what you can manage is very sensible and in the child's and your best interests, not harsh at all - all part of the 'matching' process with the aim of making it work for all of you - sound like you're doing really well


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Glad it went ok Di
> 
> morning all hope everyone is good
> shocking day yesterday got to work in tears was so poorly but soldiered on till home time



Oh no Steff - hope you're feeling better today x


----------



## Dizzydi

runner said:


> Morning all - yes I'm fine thanks Steff.  Dry this am, after rain yesterday.
> 
> Glad the visit went well Di.  Being realistic and thinking hard about what you can manage is very sensible and in the child's and your best interests, not harsh at all - all part of the 'matching' process with the aim of making it work for all of you - sound like you're doing really well



Thanks runner we are. We definitely want to make the right decisions. Quite exciting really.

How is little Rosie xxx

 Steff I hope your feeling better todayxxx


----------



## Steff

Eve all yes thanks gals I'm feeling ok
 Xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good night everyone, sleep well x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well x



Sleep well Di xxx


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks runner we are. We definitely want to make the right decisions. Quite exciting really.
> 
> How is little Rosie xxx
> 
> Steff I hope your feeling better todayxxx



Rosie is fine - turns out she needs  a piece in her mouth (can't remember the name) cutting, and this could have been the cause of excess gas!  We are all so relieved.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## gail1

Afternoon all hope everyone is ok


----------



## Northerner

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been posting much - have been glued to the Olympics  Really excited now the athletics have started - come on Jess!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening all, hope your all well.

 I'm fancying a vodka and tonic tonight! Am I brave enough got a bottle in the fridge.

 Off to see dark night rises on imax tomorrow afternoon and then wagamams after. Cant wait!


----------



## Steff

eve all thank goodens today over phew very busy x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> eve all thank goodens today over phew very busy x



Evening Steff  I thought London was supposed to be empty - you're not an Olympic venue are you?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff  I thought London was supposed to be empty - you're not an Olympic venue are you?



lol no just Friday is always mad its like the whole of Hammersmith gets hungry at 1300 hours and flock to us


----------



## Steff

Well time for a nice warm bath then a couple of becks think ive deserved it lol busy week today especially x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well time for a nice warm bath then a couple of becks think ive deserved it lol busy week today especially x



Enjoy your soak Steff, have a peaceful night!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good night everyone, hope you enjoyed your soak and becks steff, hope you've enjoyed tonight's Olympics North.

I'm of to bed, didn't have a voddy in the end, sleep well everyone x


----------



## robofski

One (or two/three) too many tonight, I really should stay clear of the pub, but while the kids are away


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 
Hope all is well, had a right downpour about 5 it was stotting down for about 20 mins x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope your all well. Rather dull looking here today.

 Gonna have me podge and then get ready to go out.


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope your all well. Rather dull looking here today.
> 
> Gonna have me podge and then get ready to go out.



Good morning Di  Very dodgy tummy for me this morning  Still, I have an exhausting day of sporting activity today - to watch, of course!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning Di  Very dodgy tummy for me this morning  Still, I have an exhausting day of sporting activity today - to watch, of course!



Hope you're tummy settles Northy, rest up and enjoy the games x


----------



## gail1

morning all hope everyone has a good day take care all


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all hope everyone has a good day take care all



Hi gail, I hope you are well


----------



## gail1

hi alan still black dog days but im getting there thanks


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> hi alan still black dog days but im getting there thanks



Hope the black dog goes out for a long walk and you get brighter times, take care my friend


----------



## Steff

hi alan hows the tummy 

Gail xxxhugs


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> hi alan hows the tummy
> 
> Gail xxxhugs



Fine now thanks Steff , I'm blaming last night's vindaloo


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Fine now thanks Steff , I'm blaming last night's vindaloo



oooh always a definate to blame that Alan mind you ive not got the bottle to try a jalfrezi so no chance of a vindaloo lol


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nighty night all



Goodnight Steff, sleep well!


----------



## Steff

Good morning lovely people hope all is well x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff, everyone!  Just been editing my recordings of yesterday's sport together so they'll make sense in the future to look back on


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff, everyone!  Just been editing my recordings of yesterday's sport together so they'll make sense in the future to look back on



Pooh Alan very good. What's happening today is it the gymnastics today I'll b looking out for Lewis smith


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Pooh Alan very good. What's happening today is it the gymnastics today I'll b looking out for Lewis smith



Women's marathon coming up soon!  Bolt tonight, possible sailing medals, Louis Smith on the Pommel Horse and Christine Ohurougu in the 400m final - hope she can wipe the smile of that smug Sanya Richards-Ross' face like she did in Beijing!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope you have all had lovely days.

 Been at it all day today. cleaning and ironing this morn. Then supposedly a few hrs work this afternoon which turned into 8 hrs grrrrrrrr.

Got another adoption assessment tomorrow!

 Oh and Dark Night Rises was brilliant yesterday. Went with Ma & Pa as well, then had something to eat in wagamamas afterwards.


----------



## Northerner

Good luck with the assessment Di  Oh, and you work too hard, it's Sunday!!!  I've been glued to the telly all day!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good luck with the assessment Di  Oh, and you work too hard, it's Sunday!!!  I've been glued to the telly all day!



I'm in a bit of a situation with work with no choice at mo. We got bought out and the person who did the same job as me for the other company threw there toys out the pram and walked out.so I've been left to pick up the pieces. also I'm introducing a new system.

 Once its all up and running and I tell them again I can't do it all myself. I'm going to tell them I want a rise plus an assistant or I give them notice! Enough is enough, it was bad enough with the hrs I was working and I ended up working while I was off sick. 

Just been watching a bit of the Olympics! so will bolt do it again?


----------



## Steff

Night all xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, have a great day x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Di, everyone  Hope things go well for you today Di


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope it all goes ok Di today x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hope it all goes ok Di today x



Morning Steff - did you know that your phone called me about ten minutes ago? Were you rummaging about in your bag, it sounded like it!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff - did you know that your phone called me about ten minutes ago? Were you rummaging about in your bag, it sounded like it!



Oh my did I oops yes sorry I was putting it in my bag ready for work lol

I usually call you at night don't i hehe


----------



## gail1

morning all take care everyone


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Oh my did I oops yes sorry I was putting it in my bag ready for work lol
> 
> I usually call you at night don't i hehe



I know! I was really surprised! 



gail1 said:


> morning all take care everyone



Good morning Gail  Hope you have a good day today


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Still excited about the fact I sold a Christmas Pud at the Norfolk Smallholders show yesterday, (and some jams and chutneys), and everyone who tasted some said how nice it was - yay - result - it's so nice to have some positive feedback about what you do.

Hope you all have a good day - Don't work yourself into the ground Di - it's not worth it - your company is responsible for your health & welfare and should consider an assistant for you.


----------



## Steff

Morning runner Gail have gd day x

Off to get ready for work first day of training me up yay x
Catch everyone later


----------



## robofski

Morning all, week off work   First one this year!!  

First job of the day, check email - Work
Second job of the day, VPN in to fix a problem - Work
Third job of the day, do very little


----------



## Northerner

robofski said:


> ...
> Third job of the day, do very little



... Work!


----------



## Steff

Evening all xx


----------



## Northerner

Evening Stedd  Good day?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Stedd  Good day?



Yes Alan and so did STEFF  x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes Alan and so did STEFF  x



Stupid keyboard!


----------



## Dizzydi

Finally home from that nasty place, tea is on...... quorn sausage,chunky chips and beans.

 Assessment went well....... 3 more to go!

 Got lots of reading to do this week, some is a refresh of what I have already read. Last assessment is 5th September. 

Then we get to read our whole assessment before it is submitted to panel by 6 th Oct, ready for when we go in front of the adoption panel mid Oct

Hope everyone has had a great day x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Finally home from that nasty place, tea is on...... quorn sausage,chunky chips and beans.
> 
> Assessment went well....... 3 more to go!
> 
> Got lots of reading to do this week, some is a refresh of what I have already read. Last assessment is 5th September.
> 
> Then we get to read our whole assessment before it is submitted to panel by 6 th Oct, ready for when we go in front of the adoption panel mid Oct
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great day x



Wow, things are moving along Di!


----------



## Steff

Gosh Hun all sounding all go xx


----------



## Steff

Night all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Night all x



Nighty night Steff  Can I expect another phone call in the morning?


----------



## runner

Morning all,  not looking too bad at the mo here.  Hope all is well with everyone.  Beginning to think about my next event, which is for people with anosmia - lack of sense of smell, and consequent very reduced sense of taste - can't imagine how awful it would be not to taste food very well.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all,  not looking too bad at the mo here.  Hope all is well with everyone.  Beginning to think about my next event, which is for people with anosmia - lack of sense of smell, and consequent very reduced sense of taste - can't imagine how awful it would be not to taste food very well.



Good morning runner  You're right, it's something that we really take for granted, and how different the world would be without it  I hope you can come up with an event that will help 

Been out for my run - weather was cloudy, but not dull, with a gentle breeze and coolish, so ideal weather for a run


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning runner  You're right, it's something that we really take for granted, and how different the world would be without it  I hope you can come up with an event that will help
> 
> Been out for my run - weather was cloudy, but not dull, with a gentle breeze and coolish, so ideal weather for a run



I'm just having a stall (with my chutneys, pickle, puddings) at the event which is being organised by an anosmia sufferer and our local hospital, which is apparently the only one in the country which has a smell and taste clinic.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope today finds u well good luck runner


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Nighty night Steff  Can I expect another phone call in the morning?



Lol Alan sorry not today


----------



## Steff

Right im off now so catch everyone later on have a good day all X


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyone has had a good day 

Off to darts tonight start of the comps got pairs tnite woo x


----------



## gail1

hope everyone has had a goo day t6ake care all


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> hope everyone has had a goo day t6ake care all



Been glued to the telly again Gail - I'm going to get withdrawal symptoms when the Olympics is over (good job I've recorded it all! )


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  A bit cloudy and dull here this morning, but another exciting day in front of the telly for me! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning northy, bright here at the moment.

 Think I'm gonna have another day from hell today with work, yesterday was horrendous


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning northy, bright here at the moment.
> 
> Think I'm gonna have another day from hell today with work, yesterday was horrendous



Ack! Hope things go better than anticipated Di


----------



## Steff

morning all 

wel me and my partner won the pairs last night so chuffed

anyway have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morning all
> 
> wel me and my partner won the pairs last night so chuffed
> 
> anyway have a good day all



Terrific! Well done Steff and OH!


----------



## gail1

well done steff Im now off for a good swim have a big decision to make and a good swim relaxes me


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> well done steff Im now off for a good swim have a big decision to make and a good swim relaxes me



Enjoy your swim Gail  Hope it helps clear your mind for the decision you need to make


----------



## Steff

thank you 

me and OH play on 21st in mixed pairs so hopefully can keep winning streak going my partner last night played well she got a 180 first ever x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> thank you
> 
> me and OH play on 21st in mixed pairs so hopefully can keep winning streak going my partner last night played well she got a 180 first ever x



Ah, sorry Steff I misinterpreted 'partner'  Wow! I've never had a 180, partly because I used to play boards with no trebles! Plenty of double tops though!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ah, sorry Steff I misinterpreted 'partner'  Wow! I've never had a 180, partly because I used to play boards with no trebles! Plenty of double tops though!



lol tis ok 
yeah best i got was a 114 but nerves were shot to bits soon as we got to semis .

Anyways im off to get set for work shall catch everyone later x


----------



## Northerner

Have a good day Steff


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Ack! Hope things go better than anticipated Di



Managed to keep quite calm today....... boss told me im high on the list of sorting out once I've got both company accounts sorted and merged into the new system!!

I flaming well hope so! I can't carry on as I am.

 Hope everyone else has had a great day x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Got a bit hot on my run this morning, lokks like it's going to be a scorcher today!


----------



## Steff

Morning all looks like another day of sweating at work arghh


----------



## runner

Hi all, feeling a bit low today, thinking about my boys, but off to catch up on a crochet work commission and watch a film, so hopefully will cheer up!

Hope the weather is making you all feel goos (sorry Steff, know you don;t like the heat )


----------



## Steff

Morning runner xxxhugsxxx to you Hun enjoy your day xx


----------



## gail1

been 4a nice swim this afternoon did 24 lengths im knackered now lol hope everyone is ok


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> been 4a nice swim this afternoon did 24 lengths im knackered now lol hope everyone is ok



Wow! Well done Gail!


----------



## Steff

Hya all well today was best day of all did 4 orders on my own wen boss was on break and got a comment back that the food was awesome hehe. x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hya all well today was best day of all did 4 orders on my own wen boss was on break and got a comment back that the food was awesome hehe. x



That's wonderful Steff!  Good for you!!!!


----------



## Steff

Ta Alan

Chopped half my middle finger nail off mind you the blood was immense lol but luckily i was away from food stuff


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ta Alan
> 
> Chopped half my middle finger nail off mind you the blood was immense lol but luckily i was away from food stuff



Ouch! Did you et to wear one of those blue plasters?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ouch! Did you et to wear one of those blue plasters?



Yeah took it off about an hour ago lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Well, it was incredibly gloomy when I got up, but now it's blue skies and bright sunshine! Think it's going to be a hot one!  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all another scorcher arghh


----------



## Steff

Right off to work now catch u all later x


----------



## gail1

im off for my depot clinic then im off swimming mmmmmm lovely cool water here i come


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyone's well


----------



## Dizzydi

Working week from hell over! Think its gonna be mad early next week, but hopefully not as bad.

 Got my 5 k run for charity tomorrow and then looking after my niece and nephew tomorrow night.

 Hope everyone has had a great day x

Can't believe that missing little girl has been found dead. poor thing there are some monsters out there.


----------



## Steff

Right I'm off to bed busy day tomorrow off uniform shopping with lad

Good luck tomorrow Di for your run 


Nights


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Well, it's going to be another hot one today! Hope everyone has a lovely day planned


----------



## runner

Afternoon all - have just come down off the flat roof at back of house after undercoating barge boards.


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyones well
very productive morning all sons uniform sorted bar blazer gotta get that tomor


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone hope your all well and have had a great day.

I'm sat sunning myself in my bikini in the garden. Think I deserve a rest lol x

 Baby sitting my 4 year old niece and 2 year old nephew tonight x


----------



## ukjohn

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon everyone hope your all well and have had a great day.
> 
> I'm sat sunning myself in my bikini in the garden. Think I deserve a rest lol x
> 
> Baby sitting my 4 year old niece and 2 year old nephew tonight x






I've been sat here since 5pm trying to write a message but fell into a trance thinking of the lovely Di in her Bikini. Oh well, theres always tomorrow.

John


----------



## Dizzydi

He he he John 

How are you my lovely friend xxx


----------



## Steff

Well sat watching the diving now tom daley is doing ok


----------



## ukjohn

Dizzydi said:


> He he he John
> 
> How are you my lovely friend xxx




I'm fine thanks Di, hope you are feeling much better now. xx


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> I'm fine thanks Di, hope you are feeling much better now. xx



Oh so much better thanks john, I feel really great now xxx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Well sat watching the diving now tom daley is doing ok



Love your new picture Steff, what a handsome chap xxx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Pretty hot on my run this morning, and that was at 6:45, so it's going to be hot for those marathon runners at 11:00! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all have a good day



Morning Steff. Is that your lad in your avatar? Looking very smart!


----------



## runner

Morning all  hope you all have a relaxing day.  Off to Hemsby Lifeboat Day today, after painting 2nd coat of gloss on bargeboards at back of house.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope your all well.

 Still in my jimmies.... just about to eat me podge then I'm of food shopping.

 Boy have I got tight thighs today

 I'm hoping the sun is gonna come out x


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff. Is that your lad in your avatar? Looking very smart!



Yup Alan it is ll in his uniform hehe

Morning runner n Di x

Enjoy your day runner


----------



## ukjohn

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope your all well.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy have I got tight thighs today




 No, I'm not going to say it, its Sunday, I'll be a good boy 


John


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Son has a good week ahead some lady approached him in the park with some forms to bring home it's all to do with a youth club that's being started up down the road all this week 10 till 3 first day is multi sports then art and graffiti then Friday is a trip round Wembley stadium it's all free to all he has to do is bring a packed lunch ech day happy days huh


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> Son has a good week ahead some lady approached him in the park with some forms to bring home it's all to do with a youth club that's being started up down the road all this week 10 till 3 first day is multi sports then art and graffiti then Friday is a trip round Wembley stadium it's all free to all he has to do is bring a packed lunch ech day happy days huh



Wow, that sounds brilliant


----------



## Steff

I know had nothing like this when I was his age lol


----------



## gail1

had a good day went swiming


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> had a good day went swiming



In training for Rio Gail?


----------



## J.Y.Kelly

*........and on a different note....*

I went to the garden centre today to look for some plants. I couldn't believe my eyes...............  a whole section had been screened of and the staff were putting Christmas goods out; artificial trees and ornaments, preparing Santa's Grotto and putting up posters saying "It's nearly here, are you ready?" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kelly.


----------



## Steff

J.Y.Kelly said:


> I went to the garden centre today to look for some plants. I couldn't believe my eyes...............  a whole section had been screened of and the staff were putting Christmas goods out; artificial trees and ornaments, preparing Santa's Grotto and putting up posters saying "It's nearly here, are you ready?" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kelly.



Oh no way!! every single year without fail xmas comes about around july/august time sickining


----------



## Steff

Morning everyone dull but very muggy here so hot pants won't be getting aired today ha

Have a good day all


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

 Still got achy legs this morning 

I have assessment 9 this morning and then into the hell hole of work this afternoon!

 Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Steff

Hi all evening veryyyyy long day today


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> In training for Rio Gail?



I wish, i love my swimming alan it just make me feel so good and at my size there are not many sports i can say that about


----------



## gail1

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Still got achy legs this morning
> 
> I have assessment 9 this morning and then into the hell hole of work this afternoon!
> 
> Have a great day everyone x



hope your assessment went well I think what you are doing is wonderfull


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> hope your assessment went well I think what you are doing is wonderfull



AW thanks Gail.

 All went well, we had some really good feed back yesterday and saw talked us through her recommendations and thought behind it which is great. Next one in a couple of weeks now.

 Hope everyone is well - enjoy your days xxx


----------



## gail1

morning all hope you are all well its hot and muggy here


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all have a good day



Good morning Steff  hope you had a good day at work yesterday, I know it can be tough going full time after a while away from it 

Hope everyone has a good day today. It was a little (but not much!) cooler on my run this morning, sunshine and showers predicted here. I'm lost without the Olympics!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone,cloudy, dull but dry here this morning, rain promised for the afternoon. Hope you all have a good day today.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone,cloudy, dull but dry here this morning, rain promised for the afternoon. Hope you all have a good day today.
> 
> John.



Good morning John - better get all that gardening done this morning then!


----------



## gail1

hi all im now off for a good swim


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> Good morning John - better get all that gardening done this morning then!



That was all done on Sunday Alan, it was very hard work, I remember the sweat on my Grandaughter and her boyfriend, I shouted to them from my recliner to have a break and a cool drink. 

John.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> hi all im now off for a good swim



Enjoy your swim Gail!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Enjoy your swim 

Alan your right I was knackered yesterday lol


----------



## Steff

Good evening people xx
Made my first hake fillet with accompanying salad today I'm really loving the new responsibilities at work 

Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good evening people xx
> Made my first hake fillet with accompanying salad today I'm really loving the new responsibilities at work
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day



Terrific Steff! Nothing better than loving your work!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Terrific Steff! Nothing better than loving your work!



Yes the curse is Friday a staff meeting scheduled for 2 hrs befor I start and all staff have to go


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes the curse is Friday a staff meeting scheduled for 2 hrs befor I start and all staff have to go



That will be a long day!


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone 

A muggy start to the day but raining the cards for noon


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> A muggy start to the day but raining the cards for noon



Morning Steff  It's already chucked it down here!


----------



## gail1

afternoon all hope you are all well Went swimming again this morning


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> afternoon all hope you are all well Went swimming again this morning



Good for you Gail!  

Goodness, it's incredibly gloomy here today, more like November than August!


----------



## Steff

Evening one and all 

Blooming pouring with raine one minute sunny the next grrr


----------



## gail1

did 30 lenghts this morning im tired now


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> did 30 lenghts this morning im tired now



Well done Gail! You're the forum's Becky Adlington!


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Well done Gail! You're the forum's Becky Adlington!



cut me into 3 and i just maybe lol


----------



## Steff

eve all hope everyone had a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> eve all hope everyone had a good day



Evening Steff, how are you keeping up with the new hours?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff, how are you keeping up with the new hours?



Yes surviving it well atm alan.

Got out of the staff meeting anyways turns out it was saturday anyway and i dont even work then so no way am i guna go in got plans with my lad


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes surviving it well atm alan.
> 
> Got out of the staff meeting anyways turns out it was saturday anyway and i dont even work then so no way am i guna go in got plans with my lad



Ah, good news Steff


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, Its raining in Bristol......again 

Whatever your doing enjoy your day.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all v gloomy here 

Sonia's off on a Wembley tour today with his youth club lucky duck I saynx


----------



## gail1

went swimming again did 24 lenghts today


----------



## Steff

Well done Gail x


----------



## Steff

Nights all off to watch some WWE then bed x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, so glad it is the weekend.

 Of to a spa for gym, swim, dinner lots of wine, overnight stay, breakfast, treatments and afternoon cream tea. Been looking forward to this for ages. It is with my girl friends who I went to school with. We cancelled our July outing we had planned as I was to I'll.

Hope everyone is well. Got a few days to catch up on,on here. Work has been hectic. Realised yesterday I have been working 55 hr weeks for the last  weeks !


----------



## Steff

have a good time di x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, its cloudy but very humid in Bristol this morning.
Hope you all have a nice Sunday.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well, struggled with sleep last night grr 21 degrees hmm not nice .


----------



## Andy HB

Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyones well, struggled with sleep last night grr 21 degrees hmm not nice .



I switched to a single sheet last night. Decided that leg-dangling out from under duvet had to stop! 

Going to be another hot one today, but it looks like it might switch starting from Friday (assuming one can believe the BBC weather forecast ... which I don't!).

Oh! And good morning everyone!!

Andy


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone. Hope your all well.

Had an amazing time with the girls at the spa, nice food, lots of wine and bubbly. I was sensible and stopped drinking at 9.30 last night. 2 of the girls were extremely dunk  

I've managed to stub my toe this morning and it has turned dark purple and is throbbing like hell! Don't think it is broken tho!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Hope your all well.
> 
> Had an amazing time with the girls at the spa, nice food, lots of wine and bubbly. I was sensible and stopped drinking at 9.30 last night. 2 of the girls were extremely dunk
> 
> I've managed to stub my toe this morning and it has turned dark purple and is throbbing like hell! Don't think it is broken tho!



extremely dunk?? that a new play on basketball


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> extremely dunk?? that a new play on basketball



Lol no, but I'm sure if they were to say I'm drunk last night it would have come out as dunk


----------



## Steff

right lee evans celeb bb and bed for me 

night all x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is well
Abit cooler yesterday and this morning so far 

Got mixed pairs tonight with OH so hope it goes well for us


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Just been out for my run and it was very pleasant - not too hot, overcast but not dull. Apparently that's not going to last into the Bank Holiday weekend though - anyone got any plans?


----------



## Steff

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Have a good day all



You too Steff  Do you get Monday off?


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff Alan and everyone, Cloudy and breezy here in Bristol today.

Hope you all have a nice day in the build up to the weekend.

Alan.. Ever since my days as a Sales Rep travelling the country, my plans for Bank Holidays were "STAY AT HOME" 


John


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.
Tis a tad wet and dark here


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff Alan and everyone, Cloudy and breezy here in Bristol today.
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day in the build up to the weekend.
> 
> Alan.. Ever since my days as a Sales Rep travelling the country, my plans for Bank Holidays were "STAY AT HOME"
> 
> 
> John



Wise advice! 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all.
> Tis a tad wet and dark here



It's getting gloomier here too! Really noticing how much later it stays dark in the mornings now - I usually get up at around 5 am and it was light not to long ago, now it's around 5:45 before it starts to get light  Not a fan of shortening days, considering getting myself a SAD lamp this autumn/winter - last year was very depressing.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You too Steff  Do you get Monday off?



No lov.....


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> No lov.....



Ah well, the weather is going to be rubbish anyway


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ah well, the weather is going to be rubbish anyway



change that i am off bank holiday wooo first one ive had since i started soo cant wait 3 days of p and q


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all in fine spirits.

 So glad another working week from hell is over..... I need to seriously consider a change of job! My boss text me last night to say what a great job I'm doing and promised it will get easier...... I really don't think it will

 He's on holiday now for two week and has invited me out to lunch on his first day back..... I'm gonna give him a sort it or I'm out .....its gonna break me otherwise and I'm not far of breaking point. 55 + hrs a week is to much.

Anyway enough moaning- its weekend! And a long weekend as well.

 Anyone got any exciting plans? I wanted to do some running and cycling, but that depends on toe lol x

First it was pebbles..... now its toe..... think I need wrapping in bubble wrap


----------



## Northerner

Hope you manage to get some of your activities in and the toe doesn't bother you Di - and NO WORKING!!!! Where I used to work I once did several weeks working from 7am to 9pm, 6 days a week. My boss asked me to work Sundays as well, I said I needed at least one day off and he told me I had no commitment! From then on, I've done reasonable overtime that I am happy to do, but not let myself be put under such ridiculous pressure, they don't really appreciate and probably take most of the credit for it themselves by thinking what good managers they are (NOT!!!)

Steff, good to hear you've got an extra day as well!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hope you manage to get some of your activities in and the toe doesn't bother you Di - and NO WORKING!!!! Where I used to work I once did several weeks working from 7am to 9pm, 6 days a week. My boss asked me to work Sundays as well, I said I needed at least one day off and he told me I had no commitment! From then on, I've done reasonable overtime that I am happy to do, but not let myself be put under such ridiculous pressure, they don't really appreciate and probably take most of the credit for it themselves by thinking what good managers they are (NOT!!!)
> 
> Steff, good to hear you've got an extra day as well!



Definitely not working left laptop at work!

 Got nephew over night tomorrow, visit to park to feed the ducks is in order


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Definitely not working left laptop at work!
> 
> Got nephew over night tomorrow, visit to park to feed the ducks is in order



Great! Sounds like fun!


----------



## gail1

not a bad day went swimming again


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> not a bad day went swimming again



Hi Gail, good for you, do you have a swimming pass? I haven't been swimming since I was in Sheffield where I could swim in the University pool. Often considered it when a member of the gym here in Southampton, but never got round to it and no longer a member. They say you never forget though, so maybe one day I'll get round to it! Now that Phelps is giving up I might get myself for Rio 2016!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning folks  Mild but light rain here this morning. The rain started the moment I stepped outside the door for my run and stopped the moment I got back! At least it kept me cool! 

Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## Steff

Good morning all having a chilled weekend only going as far as my local supermarket today, good choice seen as the weather is preety dire x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Bright sunshine and blue skies so far here today!


----------



## Steff

Morning all sun is out woo watching junior bake off then ironing xx


----------



## Steff

Hmmm I want cheese scones now but London don't seem to know they exist lol


----------



## runner

Evening all,  just picking self up off floor after having 3 and 5 year old grandchildren to stay for week - great fun, but tiring.  Been salting runner beans today, haven't tried that method of preservation before, but it's supposed to preserve the flavour well.  Still sunny here in spite of a few very very light showers earlier.


----------



## Steff

Good early evening all 

Steak, sweet potato and chiritzo with onion rings and beans for tea hehe x


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Evening all,  just picking self up off floor after having 3 and 5 year old grandchildren to stay for week - great fun, but tiring.  Been salting runner beans today, haven't tried that method of preservation before, but it's supposed to preserve the flavour well.  Still sunny here in spite of a few very very light showers earlier.



ahh just how my mil and fil feel after they have had my son for a week but unfortunetly my mil did her knee in april time so lad missed out this year x 

hope the beans turn out well Runner x


----------



## runner

hope he gets to stay with gp's later!  When we picked up grandaughters, n way back oldest was saying"I want mummy" and we worried if it was the yes thing t do. Apparently, on first night back home, it was 'I want Grandpa"   Bless em!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> hope he gets to stay with gp's later!  When we picked up grandaughters, n way back oldest was saying"I want mummy" and we worried if it was the yes thing t do. Apparently, on first night back home, it was 'I want Grandpa"   Bless em!



Yeah there popping up in October but goodness knows when mil is havin knee surgery consultant being very slow


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  It was quite nice this morning when I went out for my run, but now it's starting to look quite gloomy  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## gail1

its a nice looking day out there am golng swimming this morning


----------



## runner

Morning gail and Northe,  sunny here at the moment.  Cleaning out chickens and quail day and emptying paddling pool with watering cans over the garden!

Hope you have a nice swim Gail and it doesn't rain on you Northe.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, enjoy your swim Gail, hope you had a good run northy, and runner you need to put your feet up today.

 I've just had me podge in bed, I need to do the ironing and I'm debating on setting up the treadmill, had to move it Saturday due to rain coming into garage. 

Had my 5 year old nephew sat and sun, he's developed a 5 second memory span little monkey!

 Got assessment no 10 tomorrow morning, then just one more to go


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Wish I had stayed in bed lol go to tesco to get my shopping get to till to pay n totally forget my pin grr had t go all the way back home 

Anyways hope everyone has a good day enjoy swim Gail x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Wish I had stayed in bed lol go to tesco to get my shopping get to till to pay n totally forget my pin grr had t go all the way back home
> 
> Anyways hope everyone has a good day enjoy swim Gail x



What a nightmare steff, little trick for you make up a phone number with the last 4 digits being your pin and add as a phone contact in your mobile I.e.aunty Pam .

Managed all the ironing today and that's about it for me. Stayed in my pjs all day


----------



## gail1

had a good swim just wish i could swim faster thats all. take care everyone


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> had a good swim just wish i could swim faster thats all. take care everyone



Glad you enjoyed it Gail  I feel the same about my running these days.


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> had a good swim just wish i could swim faster thats all. take care everyone



Oh I love swimming as well Gail, don't go enough. promised to take my nephew next time he stays.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone is well lovely day so far mind u only been up 20 mins lol


----------



## runner

Morning Steff - sunny here too at the mo.  Have a nice day all.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning steff, runner and everyone. Its bright out but nippy..... think I'll be getting me jumpers out soon.

 Just waiting for sw to turn up.

Then of to work 12 ish


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Sunny here too and hoping it stays that way as I've got my washing in the machine!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  Sunny here too and hoping it stays that way as I've got my washing in the machine!



Weather forecast is supposed to be better today....... this rain is getting boring now!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Weather forecast is supposed to be better today....... this rain is getting boring now!



How are you feeling now Di, are you recovered from the op now?


----------



## Steff

morning all x 

yes im in an hour earlier today cause my boss is at a funeral so im in charge  so off at 11 today 

take care all


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> How are you feeling now Di, are you recovered from the op now?



I feel pretty much 100% - no tenderness and I need to get myself into gear re exercise - I've turned lazy !! - this wet weather this weekend was a hindrance.

I did pick my 5 year old nephew out of the bath on Saturday and thought i'd pulled something in the vacant pebbles area but no lasting twinges thankfully!!

I've got 3 weeks to get a bikini body so I must get running and cycling lol - jelly belly and legs no thank you he he he x


----------



## Northerner

Ah, that's good to hear Di  Get working those abs!


----------



## gail1

another day another swim did 40 laps of pool today im knackered now


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> another day another swim did 40 laps of pool today im knackered now



Well done Gail!  You can put your feet up for the night now


----------



## Steff

Eve all veryy long day bank hol blues at work i reckon

darts tonight x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all veryy long day bank hol blues at work i reckon
> 
> darts tonight x



Hope the darts goes well Steff!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's good to hear Di  Get working those abs!



I will lol.

 Sounds like a great swim again Gail x

Hope darts went well steff x

I confessed to sw we are going to Rome for 5 days in march and she looked horrified. 

I did point out to her she had said she takes about 12 weeks working on looking at matches which would take us to mid Jan. Then it can take that again to get adoption panel approval on match! I'm not being funny but we have been in this process nearly 2 years so far and a couple of extra weeks won't make a difference, we have patently waited. also it could take longer for a match ......and breath, she should have not told us worse case and should understand we have to keep living while waiting.

 In my head I had accepted it would be April before we got the children


----------



## Northerner

Quite Di, it would be unnatural to not be able to take a few days during the period when decisions will still be being made! Perhaps it's because Cameron's decided the whole process should be speeded up and the sw is now expecting timescales to shorten?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Quite Di, it would be unnatural to not be able to take a few days during the period when decisions will still be being made! Perhaps it's because Cameron's decided the whole process should be speeded up and the sw is now expecting timescales to shorten?



Yeah it could be, I'm not moaning really but we have been jumping though hoops and are preparing ourselves for major life changes, they can't have it all there way,considering the time scale, we waited over 12 months for the prep course which we had to do before the assessments. We are however prepared to cancel if a match comes though quickly.

 I'm still really excited and scared, just one more assessment left, then we get our profiles and assessments to read and sign off before panel x


----------



## Steff

Nights all xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

 We've got rain again

 I've woke up tired, got full day in work today boo hoo


----------



## Steff

Morning people 

Dull morning had run but none at minute


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  I reckon it will just about start pouring down as I set out for the doctor's. It's not my normal surgery, but one across town that's quite tricky to get to, so no doubt I will be soaked on the way out and soaked on the way back


----------



## SeN10eL

*Good afternoon all*

I gotta share... 
I got into work this morning sat at my desk, colleague came in my office looked at me funny and grabbed my cup went off and came back with tea... a few users walked my office with in IT issues to solve all looking rather odd at me.. something was deffo wrong. So 10 minutes ago I goes to the gents and catches a glimpse of my reflection in the mirror.... 

I didn't do anything with my hair this morning... I look like the undead fashion victim with a hang-over....

JOY!


----------



## Northerner

SeN10eL said:


> I gotta share...
> I got into work this morning sat at my desk, colleague came in my office looked at me funny and grabbed my cup went off and came back with tea... a few users walked my office with in IT issues to solve all looking rather odd at me.. something was deffo wrong. So 10 minutes ago I goes to the gents and catches a glimpse of my reflection in the mirror....
> 
> I didn't do anything with my hair this morning... I look like the undead fashion victim with a hang-over....
> 
> JOY!



Oops! They could have said something!


----------



## Steff

Evening all 

hope everyones ok, had one heck of a downpour earlier woosh glad i was indoors x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> hope everyones ok, had one heck of a downpour earlier woosh glad i was indoors x



Just managed to escape the big rain this morning at the doc's


----------



## Steff

Good morning all another wet day so far, hoping to leave work early today got appt at docs for son at 6.15 gotta be flexible to me surely now they have took my day off off me x

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Steff

Eve all hope all is well amongst us


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all hope all is well amongst us



Evening Steff  We just had a massive downpour/thunderstorm - lots of hailstones! So much for the summer!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff  We just had a massive downpour/thunderstorm - lots of hailstones! So much for the summer!



I know Alan has been horrible here as well, luckily most of it happened while i was in the kitchen


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone hope your all well .... I really fancy a glass of Ros


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone hope your all well .... I really fancy a glass of Ros?!



Then by all means have one!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Then by all means have one!




Had to pick hubby up from station boo hoo now to late....... I dare not drive after 1 small glass 

Think its gonna be on the menu tomorrow!


----------



## Steff

waterloo road bad cop celeb bb then bed for me


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> waterloo road bad cop celeb bb then bed for me



I'm recording bad cop! I've just watched first episode of 'a touch of cloth'....one or two funny bits but not for me

 I'm gonna have a piece of toast, inject and then bed for me..... well got munchies today!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I'm recording bad cop! I've just watched first episode of 'a touch of cloth'....one or two funny bits but not for me
> 
> I'm gonna have a piece of toast, inject and then bed for me..... well got munchies today!



yes very weird show i laughed when suranne jones was jumping over walls and doing bac flips lol


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope alls good

should be a good day today usual guy that helps out is off today so our boss is helping out in the kitchen so thats my boss and my bosses boss in with me today hehe x


----------



## Andy HB

Steff said:


> Morning all hope alls good
> 
> should be a good day today usual guy that helps out is off today so our boss is helping out in the kitchen so thats my boss and my bosses boss in with me today hehe x



Promotion on the cards then? Show them how good you are!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope you're all well.

Feels chilly today. 

I'm of out to meet my sister's this afternoon and hubby is at the football. 

Was naughty and ordered 3 dresses for my holiday from Asos sales last night..... At a staggering cost of........ ?35


----------



## Steff

Good morning all stop the press my M is off shopping with me and son today and I will be getting photo evidence 

Hope everyone has a good day

Enjoy your day Di


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Good morning all stop the press my M is off shopping with me and son today and I will be getting photo evidence
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day
> 
> Enjoy your day Di




Lol that's well funny..... Clothes or food? I xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Lol that's well funny..... Clothes or food? I xxx



Mixture of both


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm off to meet sisters soon.

Just spent the morning clearing out dresses for charity bag! 12 x dresses going boo hoo, 5 x jeans, countless tops and old holiday clothes.... I've been quite brutal. Some stuff new never worn and quite new 

Hubby is gonna do the same!......... his old dresses are way to big he he he


----------



## Steff

Well survived the shopping but bloody hell was it busy lol


----------



## SeN10eL

Evening guys.

Just got back from the Cinema with Tom. Watched Total Recall.... Total Pants more like. Tom sorta liked it so not a total loss.

Beautiful sky tonight with a huge full moon. 

Laters all

Andy


----------



## Steff

SeN10eL said:


> Evening guys.
> 
> Just got back from the Cinema with Tom. Watched Total Recall.... Total Pants more like. Tom sorta liked it so not a total loss.
> 
> Beautiful sky tonight with a huge full moon.
> 
> Laters all
> 
> Andy



So not to be recommended then


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx

Busy day today going on a tour of London with fil and gang should be hectic but fun hehe 


Have a gd day all xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff and everyone. Weather not looking to good today dull and cloudy, looks like rain pretty soon.

Enjoy your Sunday.

John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff and everyone. Weather not looking to good today dull and cloudy, looks like rain pretty soon.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.
> 
> John.



Morning John

Same here was coming back from supermarket n it was spitting on


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, very dull here. quiet day planned after a run!

Enjoy your tour steff x


----------



## Steff

Thanks Di 

Was great

Had this posh nosh by st Katherine docks and it was yuk lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Hope everyone has had a great day. I'm shattered and of to bed.

 Good night everyone


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone is well lovely 24 degrees today woo x


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyones had a good day 

Weather has been stunning but not for the kitchen hehe x


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Hope everyone is good

Well thats lad off to his first day at high school had a wobble last night got very upset but dad spent half hour talking through all his worries, so i took him in this morning to help but told him wont be happening again but he went off fine in the end.Ive got to get through my shift now lol but ill worry cause im a mum but he will be fine x

Its a lovely day anyways so hope whatever your all upto take care


----------



## gail1

morning all im off for a swim


----------



## Monica

Hi Steff

First day back for my 2 as well. Last year for Carol.

Also I'm going back to my casual job full time for the time being.


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> Hi Steff
> 
> First day back for my 2 as well. Last year for Carol.
> 
> Also I'm going back to my casual job full time for the time being.



Ahh hope they both have a good return to school Monica 

Hope job goes well what is it you do?

Gail good morning enjoy your swim x


----------



## Monica

I'm a Kitchen assistant at our local infant school. Just before half term one of their ladies had a stroke and unfortunately passed away. So I stepped into the breach.
Silly school hasn't even made any effort to find a replacement yet They did ask if I was interested, but I said no


----------



## Monica

gail1 said:


> morning all im off for a swim



Enjoy your swim


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> I'm a Kitchen assistant at our local infant school. Just before half term one of their ladies had a stroke and unfortunately passed away. So I stepped into the breach.
> Silly school hasn't even made any effort to find a replacement yet They did ask if I was interested, but I said no



kitchen assistant huh similier to me then cept im in a pub lol
Poor lady and stupid school leaving it all that time to sort out a replacement tut.


----------



## Monica

yes, but I'm not doing any cooking or washing up.
I have to get all the tables and benches out in the hall. I dish out the dinners, then wash all the tables and benches before putting them away. Last, sweep the floor and spot mop if necessary.
I actually only do half of what the job entails. Some of it should be in the kitchen making sandwiches, which was a shared job. Now, my colleague makes the sandwiches every day


----------



## Steff

Monica said:


> yes, but I'm not doing any cooking or washing up.
> I have to get all the tables and benches out in the hall. I dish out the dinners, then wash all the tables and benches before putting them away. Last, sweep the floor and spot mop if necessary.
> I actually only do half of what the job entails. Some of it should be in the kitchen making sandwiches, which was a shared job. Now, my colleague makes the sandwiches every day



I am to shy to work in a school dinner hall i dunno why but i prefer a kitchen in pub with just 3 of us lol.

Im off to get ready now so TTFN x


----------



## Monica

Bye bye, I'm not going till 11.15


----------



## runner

Morning all - hope your children enjoy their first days back Monica and Steff.  Wouldn't mind working in a school kitchen - will have to keep my eyes peeled.  Have just taken on BT Phone book delivery


----------



## David H

Morning all,
got over my Diabetic eye test, boy those drops sure aggravate the eyes.
When I came out I literally couldn't see, like looking into a spotlight and colours were so vivid had to don sunglasses but that only helped marginally.

Spent the rest of the day in bed (lucky me).

Back to normality today, packing a case at the moment away to Inishbofin Island off the Galway coast on Saturday for a weeks break, hope the weather holds out.

*http://bofinislander.wordpress.com/*


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Well all went ok yesterday lad was fine full of it infact They get there timetables today and the rest of the school return eeek,
.

Anyways a chilly start to the day but de to be 22 later


----------



## runner

Morning all.  glad your lad's day went well Steff.  Hope you have a nice break Dave.  Never been to Ireland or Islands - on my 'to do' list.

Today I shall mainly be painting barge boards and making Blackberry and Apple Jelly!


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening everyone, its a lovely evening here in Bristol.

David, just tool a look at Inishboffin Island, looks a nice quiet and relaxing place, hope you have a great time there.

John.


----------



## David H

ukjohn said:


> Good evening everyone, its a lovely evening here in Bristol.
> 
> David, just tool a look at Inishboffin Island, looks a nice quiet and relaxing place, hope you have a great time there.
> 
> John.



It is and I will. That's why I keep going back year after year 
(coupled with the fact my brother has a few holiday cottages on the beach at East End )

Just one more day, now counting the hours, leaving early Sat morning, hopefully the weather will stay for the week.

Morning all.


----------



## Northerner

David H said:


> It is and I will. That's why I keep going back year after year
> (coupled with the fact my brother has a few holiday cottages on the beach at East End )
> 
> Just one more day, now counting the hours, leaving early Sat morning, hopefully the weather will stay for the week.
> 
> Morning all.



Good morning David, hope you have a lovely time  Morning everyone!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Lovely day again here so far.  No run this morning Northe?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Lovely day again here so far.  No run this morning Northe?



Good morning runner  No, had a poor night's sleep so stayed in bed a bit too long - I like to run as the sun is coming up when it's cooler and less traffic/pollution  Might do a few km on the exercise bike later to stop it rusting up!


----------



## runner

Sorry you didn't sleep well, but please pass on my congrats to Kate for being nominated as a prog rock god in the first prog rock awards: http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...the-wilderness-prog-rock-is-back-8057365.html


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 

hands are hurting me this morning not alot of grip and very tingly grr

anyways hope all is well have a good friday


----------



## David H

*Here we go, here we go, here we go!*

It's 4 in the morning and once more the dawing (well not quite).

It's actually 3.50 and dawn is a bit away yet, up showered and eager to get on the road, it's only a 4 and a half hour journey and the ferry is not till 11.30, I'm so delighra and excira (Terry Wogan saying).

Last minute check through (have I brought everything).

Lappy is coming too, so I can still keep an eye on the board.

Back in a week, mind me place like, ya know what i meanz.


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good day


----------



## gail1

morning all hope everybody has a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all. Very hot here yesterday, and I think again today - I'm out delivering BT Phone Books   Nevermind, frined's 50th birthday party tonight - perfpect weather for them too


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, sorry I've neglected you all this week. Mad buy.

Had final sw visit this week,now waiting for our file to be sent to us and independent visit before we go to the adoption board!

 Work is still a nightmare will be working from home at various points this Weekend 

Got 2 group meets as well, one I'm of to shortly to meet people who have already adopted, then lunch tomorrow with some of the people we did the prep course.

 Hope you all have a great weekend and love to you all xxx


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope alls well, a lovely consecutive 7 days with the sunshine and its been not to uncomfy either 

Di I hope yesterday went well and also today you busy bee x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Up in sunny Skipton with my dad and stepmum. Dad had a fall yesterday in town and gashed his knee and scratched his face with his glasses. Fortunately nothing broken, and the nice lady in Boots dressed his knee for him, so a rare thank yo to Boots from me! 

Di, don't work too hard - hope everything goes well re: adoption meetings!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  Up in sunny Skipton with my dad and stepmum. Dad had a fall yesterday in town and gashed his knee and scratched his face with his glasses. Fortunately nothing broken, and the nice lady in Boots dressed his knee for him, so a rare thank yo to Boots from me!
> 
> Di, don't work too hard - hope everything goes well re: adoption meetings!



Morning Alan,
Sorry to hear about your dad but pleased it was nothing to serious, as you say a very rare moment of gratitude to Boots .

Enjoy your stay


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning Alan,
> Sorry to hear about your dad but pleased it was nothing to serious, as you say a very rare moment of gratitude to Boots .
> 
> Enjoy your stay



Thanks Steff  He's feeling a bit battered and bruised today - not the best start to his holiday


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all well. 

Hope you're pa is on his way to recovery after his fall.


----------



## Steff

Early night for me feeling poorly, felt like this about 3 weeks now but tonight was sick blood included so sorry for rather dull post guys

Hope all sleep well

nights x


----------



## runner

Morning all - ooo Steff, shouldn't you see a doctor?  Hope you feel better today.

sorry to hear about your dad Northe,  hope he's on the mend.

Good luck Di!


----------



## David H

Morning all, from a sunny and warm Inishbofin Island off the Galway Coast (bet you're all jealous).

Blue skies and sunshine forecast for today, off to take some photos a bit of video footage and then harvest some organic veggies from the brothers land to supply the local hotels.

I hope it's not too wet where you are (snigger, snigger)


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

 I'm finally feed, watered and showered.

 Had meeting with my boss yesterday to look at what needs doing work wise etc. He pointed out I'm holding all the strings. Told him I want an assistant and a pay rise. Failing that I will give them notice.

 He spoke to new company owner earlier today (he got a half hour slot) and sorted the go ahead for an assistant..... now got to find someone when I get back of my hols. He has another 2 hr meeting tomorrow to discuss the bigger issues. Told him I've only stuck round due to loyally to him .


----------



## gail1

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I'm finally feed, watered and showered.
> 
> Had meeting with my boss yesterday to look at what needs doing work wise etc. He pointed out I'm holding all the strings. Told him I want an assistant and a pay rise. Failing that I will give them notice.
> 
> He spoke to new company owner earlier today (he got a half hour slot) and sorted the go ahead for an assistant..... now got to find someone when I get back of my hols. He has another 2 hr meeting tomorrow to discuss the bigger issues. Told him I've only stuck round due to loyally to him .



good to hear you standing up for yourself you go for it


----------



## David H

Morning All,
dull and overcast here on the island, skies expected to clear mid-morning.

Another bright sunny day I hope (yesterday was glorious).

It's 7am have just had 'Brekkie' looking out the cottage door at the Lobster fishermen going out to check their pots.

Totally relaxing.


----------



## runner

David H said:


> Morning All,
> dull and overcast here on the island, skies expected to clear mid-morning.
> 
> Another bright sunny day I hope (yesterday was glorious).
> 
> It's 7am have just had 'Brekkie' looking out the cottage door at the Lobster fishermen going out to check their pots.
> 
> Totally relaxing.



Sounds wonderful - I shall be floating on the canals from Friday for a week - bliss!


----------



## runner

Morning everyone, hope you all have a good day and weather is kind to you.  Wll done di - hope your job gets sorted and a py rise is in the offing.


----------



## ukjohn

Good evening everyone, hope you all had a good day.

Was looking forward to the 20/20 match against South Africa at 6pm, but its been raining in Edgebaston.

John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Cool and sunny out on my run this morning, but I soon got warmed up! Should be a good day for the Great North Run tomorrow as it's going to be similar but less sunshine.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Just been for my run. Weather was good, mild and overcast - hopefully will be similar fr those running in the Great North Run today. As I have done my run today I will be settling back and watching it on the telly!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  First day of my new life! Looking forward to walking Susie and planting bulbs and pansies into tubs


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  First day of my new life! Looking forward to walking Susie and planting bulbs and pansies into tubs



Hope your day is going well Amanda! Enjoy!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Calm and mild on my run this morning. I was pushed for quite a fast time due to the fact that there was a woman running about 300m in front of me in the park, so I _*had*_ to catch up and pass her (whilst pretending not to puff and wheeze )


----------



## AJLang

Good morning.  Had a lovely walk with Susie in the sun.  Now enjoying starting my creative writing course.  I must get myself into the garden this afternoon to plant some bulbs.  I could get used to my new life


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning.  Had a lovely walk with Susie in the sun.  Now enjoying starting my creative writing course.  I must get myself into the garden this afternoon to plant some bulbs.  I could get used to my new life



Good news  I must get some bulbs or it will be too late to plant them!


----------



## AJLang

You can have some of my bulbs - I got a bit enthuastic when I bought them.....never thought about how long it would take to plant them all


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> You can have some of my bulbs - I got a bit enthuastic when I bought them.....never thought about how long it would take to plant them all



Hehe! You sound just like me!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good day everyone hope your all well.

Quick pop in for me - at work and got 2 1/2 hrs to go before I finish for my hols - god I hate this place - still been working all the hrs etc - I got tipped over the edge big time on Thursday.

I've been promised an assistant 1st Oct and if there is no one ready to start - I'm walking!!

Anyway enough of that droll - I wont be popping in now till end of next week - Have a great time at the Birmingham meet on Saturday - and sorry I cant make it.

Take care everyone x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good day everyone hope your all well.
> 
> Quick pop in for me - at work and got 2 1/2 hrs to go before I finish for my hols - god I hate this place - still been working all the hrs etc - I got tipped over the edge big time on Thursday.
> 
> I've been promised an assistant 1st Oct and if there is no one ready to start - I'm walking!!
> 
> Anyway enough of that droll - I wont be popping in now till end of next week - Have a great time at the Birmingham meet on Saturday - and sorry I cant make it.
> 
> Take care everyone x



Di, I hope you have a wonderful holiday and anniversary!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  A bit chilly this morning here! Brrrrr!!!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning.  Feeling a bit down at the moment but hoping to cheer up soon


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning.  Feeling a bit down at the moment but hoping to cheer up soon



Hope your day gets brighter Amanda. Try not to dwell on things that are making you unhappy, distract yourself with something you enjoy. Here's the famous Chicken in a Jumpsuit to cheer you up!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan for making me smile


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! Good run this morning - managed 6.5 miles at quite a good pace for me these days, so looking good for the Great South Run in a few weeks time  Autumn is nearly upon us though (equinox looming on Saturday ) - pretty cold this morning and only starting to get light around 6:20. Think I will need to ditch the summer duvet and resort to the autumn one from tonight. Really not keen on the approach of winter  Roll on March 21st and longer days!


----------



## Steff

Morning all seem ages since i was last in here lol

Hope everyone has a good day its starting to feel nippy these early morings brrr x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all seem ages since i was last in here lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day its starting to feel nippy these early morings brrr x



It certainly is - I could see my breath when I went out for my run this morning!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Glad to say that I'm feeling more positive today.  I'm pottering round the house starting the major tidy up that is really needed. Planning to do some studying and then going to an Abba tribute show tonight. I hope you are all having a good day


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Glad to say that I'm feeling more positive today.  I'm pottering round the house starting the major tidy up that is really needed. Planning to do some studying and then going to an Abba tribute show tonight. I hope you are all having a good day



Good to hear Amanda!  Hope you enjoy your night out!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan I hope that you have a great time in Birmingham


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan I hope that you have a great time in Birmingham



I'm sure we will!  Just been checking my tickets and I have to set off at 6am


----------



## Monica

Northerner said:


> I'm sure we will!  Just been checking my tickets and I have to set off at 6am



LOL rather you than me - we have to set off at about 8.15. Or slightly earlier if I have to get some magazines first. I might go and get some later today instead


----------



## Monica

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Glad to say that I'm feeling more positive today.  I'm pottering round the house starting the major tidy up that is really needed. Planning to do some studying and then going to an Abba tribute show tonight. I hope you are all having a good day



OOOH jealous!!!! I love ABBA. I hope the tribute band is good


----------



## Northerner

A bit of a gloomy day here after the sunshine of yesterday - started drizzly, now chucking it down  And it's cold. Autumn is definitely here...

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Steff

Morning Alan,

Same here started mizzling on about an hour ago luckily i got all my washing out and dried yesterday.

Not alot planned half my chores are out the way so for the next hour its sunday brunch on channel 4


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Thought I'd got away with it this morning on my run but the heavens opened and I got drenched about half a mile from home!


----------



## Steff

Morning all well timed that right just back from tesco half hour ago and rain came down as iwas getting in sorry Alan lol x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you have a good day.

Think I might be on flood watch today, must have been quite a night of rain, my front garden and that of my neighbours either side of me is under water, and running down the walkways like a river, I've lived here 30 years and have never seen it like this.

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you have a good day.
> 
> Think I might be on flood watch today, must have been quite a night of rain, my front garden and that of my neighbours either side of me is under water, and running down the walkways like a river, I've lived here 30 years and have never seen it like this.
> 
> John



Hope it doesn't get any worse for you John. Apparently it's going to be a wretched week of rain - as if we hadn't had enough of it this year!


----------



## twinnie

hello all not been in for a bit work family and other issues but i have really missed you guys mine a large coffee xxxx


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hello all not been in for a bit work family and other issues but i have really missed you guys mine a large coffee xxxx



Hi Vickie, lovely to hear from you again  I see your drinks order hasn't changed!  One large coffee coming right up!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ♥


----------



## Northerner

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ♥



Hi Sam  I see from FB you had a great time in Rome - where next?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Hi Sam  I see from FB you had a great time in Rome - where next?



We're planning to head to Germany next. I want to go back to Hannover and Berlin, cuz I was born there =]


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Vickie lovely to see you back hun xxx


----------



## twinnie

Steff said:


> Eve all
> 
> Vickie lovely to see you back hun xxx



cheers its great to be back just trying to catch up with everything hows you and the family?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> cheers its great to be back just trying to catch up with everything hows you and the family?



Yeah huni all is grand kids ok ?


----------



## twinnie

Steff said:


> Yeah huni all is grand kids ok ?



there doing great thanks steff my wee girl just started high school feel soooo old lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> there doing great thanks steff my wee girl just started high school feel soooo old lol



ahhhh same here my lad started 3 weeks back he is loving it xx


----------



## runner

Morning all,  just came back last Friday from a week on the canals - didn't want to come home to the point of actually being a bit weepy.  Good news is, won the lottery 3 times in row - to the tune of ?23.50, so sorry - no handouts 

But I will buy a round - coffee for me this morning please


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone is well

Seen the floods in Leeds etc goodness looks bad

Hope my dad has managed to avoid the floods


----------



## runner

Morning Steff - arghhh, my brother and his family are in Leeds - I'll have to check.  Hope you're dad's OK.


----------



## Dizzydi

Elo everyone, hope your all keeping well and safe, seen the weather is terrible in places.

 Last day of my hols today and my 3rd wedding anniversary....... my time flys

 Done nothing but sit in the sun and relax, well nearly. SW emailed yesterday to say she had posted our first draft report for submitting to panel and wanted to come over 
Thursday night to sign of! I had to get her to email so we could read as we wouldn't get report till Thursday and not enough time to read.

 I must say that I am impressed with how well she has got to know us and the report is a true reflection of us.

Second officer visit 1st Oct to establish that we are who SW says we are. Report to panel  on 5th. Then D day 19th !never thought the day would arrive...... excited and scared.

PS my D has been terrible while away......no brown bread to be found and to much ice-crem 

Love to you all and take care xxx


----------



## Northerner

Wow Di, that's great news! Happy anniversary to you both, I hope you enjoy the remainder of your stay  Good luck for Thursday and the meetings to come!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Wow Di, that's great news! Happy anniversary to you both, I hope you enjoy the remainder of your stay  Good luck for Thursday and the meetings to come!



Thanks Alan x


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing ?


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone doing ?



Hi Vickie! Shivering at the moment, but I refuse to put the heating on until October!


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Hi Vickie! Shivering at the moment, but I refuse to put the heating on until October!



lol dont think my heating been off all year


----------



## Steff

Hya all xxx


----------



## Steff

Well my dad cant get out the house so tues night bingo is cancelled rained since Sunday there grrr.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well my dad cant get out the house so tues night bingo is cancelled rained since Sunday there grrr.



Oh no! Hope his house is OK and the water isn't getting in


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope alls well

Still very dark here rained most of the night grr 

Alan no its not at that point yet well it weren't at 7 last night but who knows now x


----------



## Mark T

/me pops my head around the door

Morning all.  Day off work to go visit the local primary schools with my little boy today!


----------



## Northerner

Morning all! Just about managed to avoid the worst of the rain this morning on my run!  

Hope your little one likes the schools Mark! Exciting!


----------



## Steff

Morning boys

Hope it goes well mark I remember those days lol


----------



## twinnie

hello all large coffee please was working last night


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

 Back home to this miserable weather. Had a nice relaxing holiday doing nothing!

 Back to work tomorrow boo hoo.

Now I need to get back to being a good diabetic and start my running and cycling again properly!!!


----------



## Steff

eve all hope everyone well


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> eve all hope everyone well



Evening steff hope you and the boys are well x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Evening steff hope you and the boys are well x



yeah mate ok thanks x glad to see u back


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Back home to this miserable weather. Had a nice relaxing holiday doing nothing!
> 
> Back to work tomorrow boo hoo.
> 
> Now I need to get back to being a good diabetic and start my running and cycling again properly!!!



Nice to see you Di, but sorry you had to come back from your lovely holiday! You sound like it has done you well though, and you are raring to go!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Brrrrr all I can say


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, Nice day here lovely blue sky and sunshine.
Have a nice day.

John.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

Very tired today and feel a bit of.

 Signed of my adoption report last night ready for submission to panel


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone has/had a good weekend lovely sunny day yesterday for one


----------



## Northerner

Grr! Got a nasty head cold, probably the worst I've had since diagnosis.  I make a miserable patient when I am ill, especially since I can't go running...


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Alan sorry to hear about your head cold mate not nice hope the rest you take means it clears ASAP 


Well sun is out today so much different to yesterday when it rained till mid afternoon.


----------



## Northerner

Thanks Steff - I'm overdosing on Olbas Oil at the moment!  A bit variable here, going from gloomy to sunshine to rain!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Grr! Got a nasty head cold, probably the worst I've had since diagnosis.  I make a miserable patient when I am ill, especially since I can't go running...



Sorry to hear about your cold Alan, hope you are soon feeling better.
If it's of any use I found the Karvol vaporiser helped no end when I had a cold last year.

I'm off for an ultra sound scan this afternoon. As it says not to eat for at least 6 hours before the apt, I am now starving hungry and want to eat.  Which is silly as I never eat breakfast anyway


----------



## Steff

Sue lovely to see you here x

Hope the scan goes ok mate


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Sorry to hear about your cold Alan, hope you are soon feeling better.
> If it's of any use I found the Karvol vaporiser helped no end when I had a cold last year.
> 
> I'm off for an ultra sound scan this afternoon. As it says not to eat for at least 6 hours before the apt, I am now starving hungry and want to eat.  Which is silly as I never eat breakfast anyway



Thanks Sue. I hope your ultrasound goes well  Isn't it always the case when you are told you can't do something that's exactly what you find yourself wanting to do?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

I'm having an early night..... so tired I need another holiday.

 Hope your cold goes asap Alan


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I'm having an early night..... so tired I need another holiday.
> 
> Hope your cold goes asap Alan



Thanks Di, sleep well  Hope they've given you the promised help at work


----------



## Steff

U sleep well Di hun sweetdreams x


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Thanks Di, sleep well  Hope they've given you the promised help at work



It starts Monday, but I'm past caring now! Roll on when I can have 12 months leave .....yay.

 I'm defo of to bed now. Good night x


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> U sleep well Di hun sweetdreams x



Thanks my love and u 2 xxx


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope all is good, just made my day by finding diet cherry coke been looking since dx for it lol I'm easily pleased


----------



## Northerner

Morning Steff! Just done my washing but it's not looking hopeful to peg it out, think I might just opt for the dryer instead!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff! Just done my washing but it's not looking hopeful to peg it out, think I might just opt for the dryer instead!



morning Alan,

Yeah its dull here definetly not putting my washin out lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all 
Very wet and windy here. It's also a lot colder than normal so autumn is here.

Scan yesterday was all clear so thats good news for me.
Hope your cold is better this morning Alan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy your cherry coke Steff.


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all
> Very wet and windy here. It's also a lot colder than normal so autumn is here.
> 
> Scan yesterday was all clear so thats good news for me.
> Hope your cold is better this morning Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your cherry coke Steff.



Great news Sue x
 and thanks love the emoticon thingy


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all
> Very wet and windy here. It's also a lot colder than normal so autumn is here.
> 
> Scan yesterday was all clear so thats good news for me.
> Hope your cold is better this morning Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your cherry coke Steff.



Thanks Sue  Glad to hear your scan went OK. It's breezy and sunny here now so have pegged out the half of my washing not in the dryer - am expecting heavy rain in the next 10 minutes or so...


----------



## Steff

eve all x
chucking it down here atm

son had food tech today and it was cous cous mixed with peppers and cucumber dead scrummy so im taking it into work tomoz hehe only i like it


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is fine and dandy, end of the week woo not looking forward to work today got to chip a stock pot full of chips for a fate the church are having tmoro woo my poor hand hehe


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all well x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Very misty in Bristol this morning.

Enjoy your weekend.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely sunny day today


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all

Another sunny day here down south so made most of it and went out for family meal at our local Weatherspoons all was good accept the broken speakers in the pub they could not stop from making the most dreadful fuzzy sound lol


----------



## runner

Hi all.  glad you had a nice day Steff.  Went for lunch with my friend as OH away for weekend.  Been enjoying watching DVDs in peace!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well.

 Was hoping to get out the bike this morn, ended up working 10 hrs! not impressed! What a waste of my day..... grrrrrr

 Got a new starter in with me tomorrow! Finally decided what I'm doing now if we get approved as adopters........... 2 weeks till decision day


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing?


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone doing?



Hi Vicki, I'm fine thank you - how are things going for you?  Large coffee?


----------



## runner

Hi vicki, Northe, hope all's well.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi vicki, Northe, hope all's well.



Hi Runner, it was a bit of a miserable day here today - I don't think it ever got light!  Still, only about 10 weeks to go before the days start getting longer again!


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi all hope everyones well



Hi Steff, how are you?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff, how are you?



Im so so Alan mate work seem to be taking the P outta me atm so will be having words with boss weds Other then that im fine u ? xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Im so so Alan mate work seem to be taking the P outta me atm so will be having words with boss weds Other then that im fine u ? xx



I'm feeling a lot better after having a rotten cold all last week. I hope you can resolve the problems at work


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm feeling a lot better after having a rotten cold all last week. I hope you can resolve the problems at work



Glad to hear it Alan x
And thank you I vowed a while back I wont be made a mug of cause of my good nature


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Glad to hear it Alan x
> And thank you I vowed a while back I wont be made a mug of cause of my good nature



Good for you!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good for you!



I second that Steff


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Hi Runner, it was a bit of a miserable day here today - I don't think it ever got light!  Still, only about 10 weeks to go before the days start getting longer again!



Sorry to hear it was so miserable - we at least had a bit of sunshine.  there is a big C event around that time too


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Sorry to hear it was so miserable - we at least had a bit of sunshine.  there is a big C event around that time too



No, surely that 'C' thing happened months ago, I remember seeing it advertised back at the beginning of August! 

Dark and overcast when I set off for my run this morning  Another couple of days and it will still be dark when I get back, stupid tilting Earth!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..Weather is dull and overcast in Bristol today as well


John


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Very murky here as well. Looks as if someone forgot to switch the lights on outside it's so dismal


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Sorry to hear it was so miserable - we at least had a bit of sunshine.  there is a big C event around that time too



Morning all have a good day all


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> No, surely that 'C' thing happened months ago, I remember seeing it advertised back at the beginning of August!
> 
> Dark and overcast when I set off for my run this morning  Another couple of days and it will still be dark when I get back, stupid tilting Earth!



Hi Northe - do you always run at the same times or adjust to the seasons?  Hope you're wearing something reflective (sorry, it's the mothering instinct coming out in me - I'll be asking if you've got a clean vest on next


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi Northe - do you always run at the same times or adjust to the seasons?  Hope you're wearing something reflective (sorry, it's the mothering instinct coming out in me - I'll be asking if you've got a clean vest on next



I've got a reflective bib and there are reflective strips on my running shoes  Yes, I try to go out early so that I don't have all the cars and pollution of rush hour. Before I was diagnosed I used to go running at around 5:45, but now it's usually 30-60 mins later as I have to let my insulin get working and breakfast digesting  Fortunately, when the clocks go back at the end of the month dawn should be back to around 6:20.


----------



## Steff

Right im off to get dressed for work then go weather is lovely yay 
Have first secondary school parents eve tonight woo expecting great things lol

Take care all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Right im off to get dressed for work then go weather is lovely yay
> Have first secondary school parents eve tonight woo expecting great things lol
> 
> Take care all



Have a good day/evening Steff  Chucking it down here now, so take your brolly you might need it later!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Have a good day/evening Steff  Chucking it down here now, so take your brolly you might need it later!



Thanks Alan umbrella in bag now lol


----------



## Steff

good morning all 
Turned out to be a nice day yesterday so fa so good today to 

Well all went well at parents evening as expected all good comments


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.  Weather is overcast again here.

Steff, Glad things went as you expected at parents evening.

John.


----------



## Steff

Thank you John x

Eve all hope alls well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thank you John x
> 
> Eve all hope alls well



Evening Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff



Evening Alan are you ok x 

Docs tomorrow for flu jab chat about Victoza and hba


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening Alan are you ok x
> 
> Docs tomorrow for flu jab chat about Victoza and hba



Hope all goes well Steff


----------



## Steff

Cheers Alan

Morning all


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone x


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please its raining cats and dogs here looks like we are going to have it all day


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is well its friday wooooppee early finish at work hehe

Rain has preety much stayed around since midday yesterday gr


----------



## gail1

afternoon all hope everybody is well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> afternoon all hope everybody is well



Hiya Gail!  A bit chilly here today, but still resisting putting the heating on!


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Had a lovely night seeing family mil was up from Poole so we went over to my bil for tea x

Now back in time of good cop

So nights all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> Had a lovely night seeing family mil was up from Poole so we went over to my bil for tea x
> 
> Now back in time of good cop
> 
> So nights all x



Glad to hear you had a good night Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you had a good night Steff



Night Alan x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Night Alan x



Sleep well


----------



## Steff

I'm sure I said night over an hour ago lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I'm sure I said night over an hour ago lol



What are you doing still up? Get some sleep!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What are you doing still up? Get some sleep!



Well knew you would be on and can't have you being lonely x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well knew you would be on and can't have you being lonely x



I never sleep!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I never sleep!



Your a machine Alan 
I have no plans tomorrow so will be a lie in for sure so no need to rush off


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Your a machine Alan
> I have no plans tomorrow so will be a lie in for sure so no need to rush off



I'm up at 5 for a run before watching the Korean Grand Prix


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm up at 5 for a run before watching the Korean Grand Prix



Dedication impresses me


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

 I'm up early today for a change. I'm of out for some retail therapy and lunch will a girly friend!

Have a great day all x


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope u re good

I celebrate my 12 year anniversary with oh today I'm sure he has forgotten mind you hehe

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ukjohn

Good afternoon everyone. After a frosty start its turned out to be a nice day.


Congratulations on your 12th Anniversary Steff.


John.


----------



## gail1

Afternoon all just got back from pub [weatherspoons]had steak for dinner yum yum in my tum. hope you are ok take care now


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good afternoon everyone. After a frosty start its turned out to be a nice day.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your 12th Anniversary Steff.
> 
> 
> John.



Many thanks John


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope u re good
> 
> I celebrate my 12 year anniversary with oh today I'm sure he has forgotten mind you hehe
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day



Just spotted this! Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Just spotted this! Happy Anniversary!!!!



Thanks Al


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thanks Al



Hope you have been spoiled rotten!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope you have been spoiled rotten!



well a free pass to spend what i like online at lush and a lovely afternoon tea at a posh cafe will suffice xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Morning all hope u re good
> 
> I celebrate my 12 year anniversary with oh today I'm sure he has forgotten mind you hehe
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day



Happy anniversary steff.

 Hope everyone has had a great day.

 I'm of to bed now, hard day shopping new dresses,jacket and shoes...... I'll have to stop this soon.

 Got my 6 month gp review at 7.30 in the morning 

Good night x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Happy anniversary steff.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great day.
> 
> I'm of to bed now, hard day shopping new dresses,jacket and shoes...... I'll have to stop this soon.
> 
> Got my 6 month gp review at 7.30 in the morning
> 
> Good night x



Thanks hun

ohhh all that shopping must of been hell 

you sleep well mate x good luck at docs


----------



## Steff

Right bed time beckons
night all sleep well x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Right bed time beckons
> night all sleep well x



Sleep well!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone has a good start to the week x


----------



## runner

Sorry I missed your anniversary STeff. 

Afternoon all - drizzly and dismal here.


----------



## Steff

That's ok runner x

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all well. 

Mad day at work again, very tired as I had to get up early for appointment at drs for 7.30. I'm of to bed now. 

Good night and sleep well x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Mad day at work again, very tired as I had to get up early for appointment at drs for 7.30. I'm of to bed now.
> 
> Good night and sleep well x



Sleep well Di


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

 I actually finished work at 5 tonight..... on time!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I actually finished work at 5 tonight..... on time!



Blimey! Did you sneak out when no-one was watching?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Blimey! Did you sneak out when no-one was watching?



Lol no.....just grabbed my bag and coat and walked out. Cause I got home at a decent time I jumped on the treadmill........ its been ages since I ran ( just before I broke my toe). Managed a 10 main none stop plus 10 min walk.......hopefully won't be long till I'm back to 5 k


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Darts was back tonight we lost but hay I got a bad arm but still managed. 100


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Good ton in the darts Steff, not bad at all for a wounded soldier! 

Well, it absolutely chucked it down all through the night (I know because I couldn't sleep!), but now it's dry and sunny - that's the way to do it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.
Lovely sunny day at the moment, Weather alert has been issued for later this afternoon though. 

Managed to cut the grass yesterday as such a lovely afternoon.


----------



## Steff

Morning Alan ty hehe, twas same here overnight carried on raining till about 7 then stopped and sun is out now.

Morning Sue hope your well


----------



## Northerner

Just been out to get my Burgen and noticed that the packaging is different - different colour. Sainsbury's have also upped the price to ?1.50 from the ?1.40 I paid a month ago. Noticed they also have bags of Jelly Babies at 74p, although I didn't get any as my stocks are good currently


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, cloudy but not to bad a day, its cool which is my kinda day.

Just made up a nice beef stew in the slow cooker, that will cook nicely on a low setting until 5 pm ready for tea/dinner.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

tempted to stay off and look after OH today but im not allowed.
heavens opened about 8 but dry again thank goodness


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone.. very overcast but it looks like a nice day, no wind.
Have a lovely day.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone.. very overcast but it looks like a nice day, no wind.
> Have a lovely day.
> 
> John.



Good morning John  Couldn't believe what time it was when I woke up this morning as it was still so dark! Such a gloomy morning here  Hopefully we'll get a bit of that lovely autumn sunshine soon!  

Hope your day is going well


----------



## Dizzydi

I need a voddy!


 Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> I need a voddy!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well x



Have a double and put your feet up!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Have a double and put your feet up!



Feet are up, gave the voddy a miss lol, nice cup of coffee instead.......


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  Just got back from a 7.5 mile run, quite pleased as I think I should be able to limp round the final 2.5 miles when I do the Great South Run next Sunday!  Decided not to ask for sponsorship for this one, people have been so generous in the past and you can only go to the well so many times.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan and everyone. Very overcast here again but quite pleasant have the windows open for some fresh air.

Alan well done on the 7.5 mile run, every confidance in you completing the  10 miles next week.


John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Alan and everyone. Very overcast here again but quite pleasant have the windows open for some fresh air.
> 
> Alan well done on the 7.5 mile run, every confidance in you completing the  10 miles next week.
> 
> 
> John.



Thanks John. It was a good morning for a run: mild, overcast and virtually no breeze, just enough to cool you a little - hoping for similar next week!


----------



## AJLang

All the best with you run next week Northener.  It's cold but clear here so planning a nice walk with Susie wearing my nice new warm zip up cardigan


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> All the best with you run next week Northener.  It's cold but clear here so planning a nice walk with Susie wearing my nice new warm zip up cardigan



I think you should be wearing the cardigan, not Susie  Enjoy your walk!


----------



## Steff

Morning all sorry for lack of posting lately, been very stressed out at home, was so ill friday but stll dragged myself into work 
Dull here today glad im not going out anywhere today.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all sorry for lack of posting lately, been very stressed out at home, was so ill friday but stll dragged myself into work
> Dull here today glad im not going out anywhere today.



Hope you are feeling better Steff, and OH too


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope you are feeling better Steff, and OH too



Thanks Alan having my first proper meal this evening in 3 days just not had th stomach to eat alot


----------



## Dizzydi

Hope you get well steff and oh is recovering well.

 Attempted the ironing earlier, didn't get very far with my dodgy back. 

Making a curry in a it  for tea with she paratha's mmm mmm mmm 

PS northy your joke about ajlang's cardigan made me chuckle


----------



## AJLang

It wasnt a joke Susie was wearing the cardigan - the dark pink was a perfect match for her tri coloured fur and she does get a bit cold nowadays Susie has now decided that she can't be bothered to jump into the back of the car so her slave has to lift her in


----------



## AJLang

Steff all the best to you and OH


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  Gloomy and misty here but I've got a busy day Susie walk, blood tests at the hospital, OU studies and I also hope to write another 300 words for my book.  Definitely getting used to my new life


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  Gloomy and misty here but I've got a busy day Susie walk, blood tests at the hospital, OU studies and I also hope to write another 300 words for my book.  Definitely getting used to my new life



Great, hope you have a good day Amanda  Very gloomy here too and doesn't look as though it is going to get any brighter!


----------



## Steff

Morning all dull and foggy here today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope you're all OK.

Mad day at work again, but ran out the door at just gone 5 ! I managed to do the'square route of not a lot" (my polite version) of what I needed to do again 

 Tea is in the toven and I've got my feet up,think a glass of rose needs to be on the menu


----------



## Steff

Hi Di hi all x


Well hope all is well nice day at work for onc today lol x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope you're all OK.
> 
> Mad day at work again, but ran out the door at just gone 5 ! I managed to do the'square route of not a lot" (my polite version) of what I needed to do again
> 
> Tea is in the toven and I've got my feet up,think a glass of rose needs to be on the menu



Congratulations on escaping the clutches of the work demons!  Enjoy your ros?


----------



## gail1

hope you are all well. went swimming twice today total of 92 lengths thats about a mile and 3/4s Totally knackered now o my poor aching hands lol Take care all


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> hope you are all well. went swimming twice today total of 92 lengths thats about a mile and 3/4s Totally knackered now o my poor aching hands lol Take care all



That's amazing Gail! Well done!  Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Andy HB

gail1 said:


> hope you are all well. went swimming twice today total of 92 lengths thats about a mile and 3/4s Totally knackered now o my poor aching hands lol Take care all



I probably haven't swum THAT distance in my entire life put together! 

Nice one.

Andy


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> hope you are all well. went swimming twice today total of 92 lengths thats about a mile and 3/4s Totally knackered now o my poor aching hands lol Take care all



Great swim there Gail your putting us all to shame hehe


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Bit better today damp but no rain, off to work now so hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> 
> Bit better today damp but no rain, off to work now so hope everyone has a good day



Have a good day Steff  Pretty much the same here at the moment - dull and a bit damp!


----------



## Steff

Hay all hope everyone has had a good da

darts tonight home game phew x 

love the new avatar Al


----------



## gail1

only managed a 32 lenght swim today. anyone know how many meters in a mile? as pool is 25 meters long and i want to know in good old fashioned miles or part theroff how far im swimming cheers


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> only managed a 32 lenght swim today. anyone know how many meters in a mile? as pool is 25 meters long and i want to know in good old fashioned miles or part theroff how far im swimming cheers



There are 1609 metres in a mile gail  Well done, you are doing so well with your swimming - I haven't been in a pool for about 20 years and probably couldn't manage a length!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hay all hope everyone has had a good da
> 
> darts tonight home game phew x
> 
> love the new avatar Al



Good luck with the game Steff  Hope the throwing arm is getting better!


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all well.

Great swimming Gail. Hope you have a good game tonight steff.

Feeling a little apprehensive tonight , sleepless night last night and think I will be in for the same tonight!


----------



## rossi_mac

peekabo, tired levels alreet need a drink but makes me too tired

hope all well


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Great swimming Gail. Hope you have a good game tonight steff.
> 
> Feeling a little apprehensive tonight , sleepless night last night and think I will be in for the same tonight!



Hope it goes well Di!  I'm sure it will


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> peekabo, tired levels alreet need a drink but makes me too tired
> 
> hope all well



Hi Rossi, I suspect it's something/someone else that's making you tired,eh?


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Hi Rossi, I suspect it's something/someone else that's making you tired,eh?



Yep you guessed it, but all good, will try and see you on 10th Nov but can't promise...


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Yep you guessed it, but all good, will try and see you on 10th Nov but can't promise...



It will be great to see you if you can


----------



## am64

helllooooo all just a flying visit.... see all the regulars are sleeping it off under the bar ...


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> helllooooo all just a flying visit.... see all the regulars are sleeping it off under the bar ...



Hi Am, busy in the shop? Have you got all your Christmas displays out yet?


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Hi Am, busy in the shop? Have you got all your Christmas displays out yet?



business picking up ...have got last new goods years stock out 1/2 price in a small section of shop ...havent sold any ....stuff/donations Ive been stashing over the year will come out early November ...folk around here find it vulgar to start pushing it too early ...however local rivals have had cards out since sept


----------



## Steff

Hi all won darts woo

well hello am and rossi hope your both ok xx


----------



## Northerner

Congrats Steff!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Ty alan


----------



## Andy HB

am64 said:


> business picking up ...have got last new goods years stock out 1/2 price in a small section of shop ...havent sold any ....stuff/donations Ive been stashing over the year will come out early November ...folk around here find it vulgar to start pushing it too early ...however local rivals have had cards out since sept



Hello there!

Long time no see. I'm afraid it'll be even longer now that I have moved to sunny Maidstone!

Mind you, I suppose that you're still trying to sell off the stuff which I had left with you!

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Another gloomy day here, but at least it isn't cold! Wondering how things will be on Sunday for the Great South Run - they are predicting very cold, and either sunshine or rain! I'd much prefer to be running it today, conditions are ideal! 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Steff

Same Alan very overcast as well but dry.Hope you have a good day


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone from a very happy dizzydi............

Hope Sunday gives you your perfect running weather Alan.

Congrats on our I'm Steff

 Think a glass of bubbly is in order tonight


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone from a very happy dizzydi............
> 
> Hope Sunday gives you your perfect running weather Alan.
> 
> Congrats on our I'm Steff
> 
> Think a glass of bubbly is in order tonight



Very well-deserved Di  I'm off for my last training run tomorrow morning - about 6.5 miles - then resting till Sunday


----------



## gail1

i cant sleep its 1am in the morning and im wide awake despite my nighttime meds. is the bar open at this time if so just hook me up to the Bacardi. Did 32 lengths today at swimming thats half a mile Am gonna go for the full mile tomorrow Maybe that will tire me out for tomorrow night and let me sleep a full night


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope alls good


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope alls good



Morning Steff  Fairly mild here today, just off for my run


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> i cant sleep its 1am in the morning and im wide awake despite my nighttime meds. is the bar open at this time if so just hook me up to the Bacardi. Did 32 lengths today at swimming thats half a mile Am gonna go for the full mile tomorrow Maybe that will tire me out for tomorrow night and let me sleep a full night



Hi Gail, I hope you managed to get some sleep, sorry we were short-staffed here last night 

Hope you manage your mile, they would be dredging me up from the bottom if I attempted that!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff  Fairly mild here today, just off for my run



Morning Alan hope run went ok x


Ahh jus clocked your cyclist post grr silly women and rather self centred for trying to put any blame at your door


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning Alan hope run went ok x
> 
> 
> Ahh jus clocked your cyclist post grr silly women and rather self centred for trying to put any blame at your door



She's lucky I didn't call the cops! Or wrap her bike round her neck!


----------



## runner

Hello all.  think I'll have nice glass of red wine.  what can I get you?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hello all.  think I'll have nice glass of red wine.  what can I get you?



Six double Stolichnayas please!


----------



## runner

Erm,  Stolichnayas??  Sounds like you may have had one or two already - pain relief is it


----------



## Steff

hi all hope everyones well

oh no ive heard bad reviews on skyfall


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Erm,  Stolichnayas??  Sounds like you may have had one or two already - pain relief is it



Hehe! Even though I'm in my 50s I still love the fact that I can buy and consume alcohol without question!


----------



## Steff

2 x strawberry dakaries for me ta


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 2 x strawberry dakaries for me ta



On the fancy stuff eh?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> On the fancy stuff eh?




lol warming up for the 10th


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> 2 x strawberry dakaries for me ta



coming up Steff.  No, can't believe there's been bad reviews.  Heard today that the song actually brought a tear to Bond's eye.  I like it - think it's perfect


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> lol warming up for the 10th



Know we can rely on you for the sophistication Steff


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> coming up Steff.  No, can't believe there's been bad reviews.  Heard today that the song actually brought a tear to Bond's eye.  I like it - think it's perfect



Love Adele and the song
just hope i dont come out dissapointed when i go see it


Alan you know i miss reliable when its comes to sophistcation


----------



## runner

Morning all 1  Think I might make the effort to go and see the film too Steff!

How's the bumps and bruises this am Alan?


----------



## Steff

Morning all up since bleeding 545 on the road by 615 shattered now but things we do for love long story but off back to bed till 10 lol


----------



## lucy123

BBrrrrrr ...its fffreezing this morning!
Wrap up warm everyone!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Lucy and everyone.

Hope things are ok and settled now Steff.

Lucy, move to Bristol, its not cold here, but there is some drizzle 

Enjoy the weekend, and don't forget to put your clocks back one hour tomorrow night (Saturday)


----------



## ukjohn

Runner, Sorry I missed you..Have a nice day.x

John.


----------



## Catwoman76

J hope everyone is having a good day,despite the weather, with my very best wishes to all


----------



## Steff

Hi 

Hope everyone is well had a busy day and have a Particularly pain in the butt working with us at min while our boss is on jury service


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope your all will.

Have a great weekend.

 Northy hope your OK to do your run still tomorrow x

PS I got a letter in the post which says

'We are pleased to confirm the recommendation of the adoption panel. Panel unanimously recommends that you are approved as adoptors for one or two children, aged 0-4 years'

Whoop whoop I'm still reeling in excitement


----------



## runner

Morning all - very wet here.

That's lovely Di 

Good luck tomorrow Alan


----------



## Steff

Morning all


F F f freezing today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope your all will.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Northy hope your OK to do your run still tomorrow x
> 
> PS I got a letter in the post which says
> 
> 'We are pleased to confirm the recommendation of the adoption panel. Panel unanimously recommends that you are approved as adoptors for one or two children, aged 0-4 years'
> 
> Whoop whoop I'm still reeling in excitement



Fantastic news Di.


Lovely day here bright and crisp.
I'm off to be a vandal this afternoon  Mum wants her potting shed insulated with bubble wrap, so I'm going to do the deed with a stapple gun. Managed to do the green house the other day for her.


----------



## Steff

Woo day to myself oh and son are off to watch sky fall at the flicks


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Woo day to myself oh and son are off to watch sky fall at the flicks



Hope you enjoyed Your day.

 Of swimming with Nathaniel, then got a mountain of ironing to do....... gonna do it while watching Madagascar 2 ! We watched the first one last night.

 Then of to sister 1 who is cooking for the clan lol x


----------



## Steff

morning all x

have a good day di enjoy swimming  , your diet coke cake sounded intriguing yesterday


----------



## gail1

morning all black dog days have well and truly hit me hope you are all well take care


----------



## runner

Gail, hope the day gets better as it goes on, for you x

Morning all - good Luck Alan


----------



## Steff

gail hun hugs to you and lots of them xx

good morning S hope your well


----------



## Dizzydi

Gail I hope you feel better Asap I'm sending you love and hugs.

 Swimming was great, Nathaniel managed to swim a little on his own. we just took his float in instead of ring and armbands. So well done to big boy.


----------



## Steff

Good on nathaniel I still struggle swimming on my front at my age lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Hes getting there,few more weeks and i think he will be able to swim without his float properly.

I told Nathaniel yesterday that uncle Sean and I are going to have 1 or 2 children who are going to come and live with us and we will be there new mummy and daddy. 

He said maybe we should just take 1 because it wouldn't be fair on there other mummy and daddy to take both. Bless him. I explained these children cannot be looked after properly and need to stay together. He thinks we should have a boy and girl and is excited about having new cousins.

Baby sitting Annabel and Thomas tomorrow night lol, I'm in demand plenty of practice x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Damp start earlier, but nice bright blue sky at the moment.
Hope you all have a nice start to the week..

Been teasing my Daughter today, its her Birthday and next year will be her 50th..lol

John


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  I feel about 80 - not a good gastrooparesis or CFS day.  I'm not going to do much today in the hope that I will have more energy tomorrow.  I hope that you all have a great day


----------



## Steff

Morning all

The perks of half term means a lie in till 830 x


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  I feel about 80 - not a good gastrooparesis or CFS day.  I'm not going to do much today in the hope that I will have more energy tomorrow.  I hope that you all have a great day



Hope you feel better as the day progresses Amanda. 

Good morning everyone, dull and chilly here today - decided to skip my run this morning


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Hope everyone had a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day



Hi Steff, have been hobbling around today after yesterday's run! I'm getting old!


----------



## Steff

Ohhh dear anywhere I can rub for you


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ohhh dear anywhere I can rub for you



Nowhere exciting!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Nowhere exciting!



Lol

Rained lasts 4 hrs here grr


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Lol
> 
> Rained lasts 4 hrs here grr



Yes, it's been raining here too - really feels like autumn now, with the cold, wet and dark  Still, the days will start getting longer again in about 7 weeks!


----------



## Steff

Night All 
Sorry For Caps Lock It Wont Switch Off Grr X


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. I hope you all have a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all,  hope you're feeling better today Amanda and Alan - very wise to rest yesterday (and today?) after your run - congrats by the way


----------



## runner

Better put some chamagne on ice to celebrate Northe's run, then he can use the ice on the bruises!


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well.

 I've got a right stinking cold!


----------



## Steff

night alll


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> night alll



Goodnight Steff, sleep well


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Goodnight Steff, sleep well



shall try dnt fell reet clever atm, x night Alan


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> shall try dnt fell reet clever atm, x night Alan



Hope you are feeling better this morning Steff, and that you managed to get a good night's sleep 

Good morning everyone!  Just been out for my first post-GSR run. Knees still sore from Sunday and started to tire after a mile or so, but not too bad


----------



## runner

Morning all - blimey Alan, there's no stopping you!  Hope you feel better today Steff x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  A bit chilly here today and not sure if it will stay dry. We had a lot of rain overnight!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  A bit chilly again this morning for my run, but otherwise pleasant and I soon warmed up. Practically recovered from the accident/GSR now, but still sporting some impressive bruises  Since diagnosis, bruises seem to take much longer to fade.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all 
It's cold, wet, and windy today and oh did I say it was wet?


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, Sue and everyone.

I think Sue has diverted some of her rain up the M5 to Bristol, it started raining here about an hour ago. 

John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Alan, Sue and everyone.
> 
> I think Sue has diverted some of her rain up the M5 to Bristol, it started raining here about an hour ago.
> 
> John



Hmm.. it's starting to look a bit gloomy here now too! Still, I suppose we need it. Hang on! No we don't!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Hope everyone has a good week, I'm off into work 2 hours early long story ,nice bright start to the day at least.


----------



## twinnie

hello everyone hope you are all well large coffee please xxxxx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

I've still got a cold with a very irritating cough .......


----------



## runner

Morning all, quite bright but cold here. Hope all is good with everyone.   Bit worried as haven't seen Nelly (our cat) this morning, as she usually sleeps on sofa or appears for breakfast.


----------



## runner

Typical - cat's just turned up - reckon she's been for a wild night out with the girls on the catnip!

Hope you're feeling better today Di.


----------



## Dizzydi

Morning runner, glad your kitty has turned up.

Still feel really bad,had this cold over a week now. Working from home today

 Have a great day x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Runner, Dizzy and everyone, dull and cloudy here today.

Runner ..glad your cat is home ok.

Di.. Hope you soon feel better, you should be resting, working from home is not resting, take care xx


John


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## cazscot

Morning all I don't usually pop in here but I need the biggest virtual coffee I can lift please .  

Runner glad your cat is home. 

Di big (((hugs))) I had it at the beginning of October and it took me a good couple of weeks to shake it. X


----------



## Steff

Hi all

Nice little victory in darts tonight happy days

Off to bed now nights all


----------



## runner

Congratulations Steff.  Likewise (off to bed)  Night all.


----------



## cazscot

Well done Steff  - night all


----------



## Northerner

Well done Steff!  I'm planning on staying up a while to see how the US elections go - hoping Obama wins through, I can't imagine why anyone would vote for Romney


----------



## Steff

morning thanks all 

Hope everyone slept well and has a good day x


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. I'm planning on having a very relaxing day to recover from last night


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Well done Steff!  I'm planning on staying up a while to see how the US elections go - hoping Obama wins through, I can't imagine why anyone would vote for Romney



He did it!


----------



## runner

Morning all - another day in the kitchen today - Artichoke Relish and Apple Chutney.  

Hopeyou're all well - what you been up to AJ?


----------



## gail1

hi all hope everyone is ok. went swimming and did 40 lengths today i know its over half a mile but was a bit disappointed with only doing that but still its not to bad i guess. aim to do a mile tomorrow to makeup for fact that will not be able to swim over weekend due to being in London for meeting


----------



## Steff

well done gail 

Hope everyone had a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Fairly bright here at the moment - hope your fingers and tosies are toasty warm!


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is well x


----------



## gail1

hope everybody has had a good day. swam 42 lengths today am gonna fit in a early sesion tomorrow morning b4 i set off for hotel


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> hope everybody has had a good day. swam 42 lengths today am gonna fit in a early sesion tomorrow morning b4 i set off for hotel



Great swim again Gail.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## gail1

morning all was in swiming pool at 8am this morning will see you all tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all was in swiming pool at 8am this morning will see you all tomorrow



Hope you have a good journey to London Gail, and have a nice evening - see you soon!


----------



## Steff

Evening all well I'm pleased this week is over,work is beyond a joke at the minute and I'm spending all my weekends warn out lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all well I'm pleased this week is over,work is beyond a joke at the minute and I'm spending all my weekends warn out lol



Hope you have enough strength to drag yourself along to the pub tomorrow!


----------



## Mark T

Oh well, I've sunk myself in a vat of red wine to finish off a busy week.

Four days in Germany (which wasn't so bad, at least the colleagues I went over with were good to socialize with).  Followed by our final school visit today.

The schools is the more difficult thing to sort out.  I'm reality it's an easy decision, just put down the nearest primary school!  However, we have 3 more choices and it's not guaranteed you get into your nearest school (over subscribed) and the "default" school they assign the overflow to is under-subscribed for very good reasons...


----------



## Steff

thanks alan
away to bed now head is pounding


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Oh well, I've sunk myself in a vat of red wine to finish off a busy week.
> 
> Four days in Germany (which wasn't so bad, at least the colleagues I went over with were good to socialize with).  Followed by our final school visit today.
> 
> The schools is the more difficult thing to sort out.  I'm reality it's an easy decision, just put down the nearest primary school!  However, we have 3 more choices and it's not guaranteed you get into your nearest school (over subscribed) and the "default" school they assign the overflow to is under-subscribed for very good reasons...



Hope you get the school you are hoping for Mark


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Hope you get the school you are hoping for Mark


Thanks Alan, I hope so too.  But it's really annoying that you put in for the school now, but don't hear back until April next year 

Although it's been fairly interesting to the contrast the different schools approaches to things.  I'm assuming that some of the head-teachers are just too close to realise how poorly their schools come across sometimes.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope your all well and not to many hangovers.

 I've still got a stinking cold 2 weeks on ggrrrr


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone hope your all well and not to many hangovers.
> 
> I've still got a stinking cold 2 weeks on ggrrrr



Good morning Di  Hope you are feeling much better soon, that sounds miserable


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx

Gws Di huni xx


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone is well,gloomy day today rain just started grr

X


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning Steff,
                   only just started raining with you  you is lucky it's been tipping down here since the early hours  It's very warm though.


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all well.

 Been interviewed today for the sun and just had a photographer round to take pictures to go with the interview  think the piece is gonna be in Thursday or Friday's paper!


----------



## Steff

Eve all x all ok


How come Di!?


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Eve all x all ok
> 
> 
> How come Di!?



Article on t2 , how I found out and what I have done since to help myself. There are going to be 2 other people in the piece x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Article on t2 , how I found out and what I have done since to help myself. There are going to be 2 other people in the piece x



Ahh nice one think il make special effort to get paper then


----------



## am64

hey folks just to say im lurking behind the bar with the gin and slimline tonic ...hubby dx today as T2 ...no idea of results ..GP only told him to stop drinking beer and drink G&T instead ....hence my situation at the mo ..hey ho.... got day off tomorrow and dealing with HA surveyors and plumbers as our heating pipes have sprung a leak and ceiling threatening to collapse .....anyone need to join me behind the bar ???

ps dizzy i was in the daily mirror once ....but that was a long time ago


----------



## Steff

Sorry to hear of hubby's diagnosis Amanda at least he has a supportive wife who knows her stuff regarding diabeites maybe a new member for this place huh


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Sorry to hear of hubby's diagnosis Amanda at least he has a sportive wife who knows her stuff regarding diabeites maybe a new member for this place huh




ummm not sure about all that hun knowing the stuff ...Im due a HbA1c and had to cancel my eye photo the other day due to work ...but hey ho here we go ... maybe it will be the kick up the ole ***** that we need


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ummm not sure about all that hun knowing the stuff ...Im due a HbA1c and had to cancel my eye photo the other day due to work ...but hey ho here we go ... maybe it will be the kick up the ole ***** that we need



Well it's better then it being totally new to the house hold and you knowing nowt at all lol..

Off t bed now nity nights x


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Well it's better then it being totally new to the house hold and you knowing nowt at all lol..
> 
> Off t bed now nity nights x



true hun ...very true ....im going for a kip too...behind the bar ...wake me up when you pop in tomorrow


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone,grey but otherwise a pleasant looking day here.

Hope you all enjoy your day.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good one


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely day down here bright and sunny plus very warm


----------



## runner

Morning - Bit dull here, but busy getting ready for stall at Christmas Fayre over the weekend!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning - Bit dull here, but busy getting ready for stall at Christmas Fayre over the weekend!



Blue skies and brilliant sunshine here now after the gloomiest of mornings! 

Hope the fayre goes well and you sell lots!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Blue skies and brilliant sunshine here now after the gloomiest of mornings!
> 
> Hope the fayre goes well and you sell lots!



Thanks - staying in a caravan at Banham Zoo, where the Fayre is, so hope its not too cold! (No jokes about getting mixed up with monkies - I know you lot!) Made this headband to keep my ears warm, although the Fayre is indoors.

Glad it's sunny there at least


----------



## Steff

eve all hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> eve all hope everyone has had a good day



Hiya Steff, how has your day been?


----------



## runner

Hi Steff, how's you?


----------



## Steff

Long day Alan really ready for my weeks holiday next week now 

Runner hi im good how r u x


----------



## runner

Yeah, fine thanks.  Hope you have a nice week off - got anything special planned?


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Yeah, fine thanks.  Hope you have a nice week off - got anything special planned?



Good to hear it 

My dad is here from the Tuesday of my week off reason i took it off so i can spend some time with him


----------



## Steff

Night night one and all

X


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone is well, fog took a while to go but all away now

Hope today is good for you all


----------



## runner

Morning Steff - lovely here - just walked to GP's and back, for Hba1c test etc.  Boiling now!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well.

I made it in The Sun today! Article is a good read, some errors in what has been written and a copy change made to a word I told them specifically not to use.

I'm of work for a few days now- yay


----------



## Steff

Yay I'm off for a week last day tomo wooo

Forgot about Getting the sun arghhhh di


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Yay I'm off for a week last day tomo wooo
> 
> Forgot about Getting the sun arghhhh di



Hi steff, you can see it online if you search, The Sun, Diabetes' x

Enjoy your week off x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Hi steff, you can see it online if you search, The Sun, Diabetes' x
> 
> Enjoy your week off x



Thanks Di seen it ten mins back went to reply and sis rung me

You did a good piece ad lovely lovely picc of you


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Thanks Di seen it ten mins back went to reply and sis rung me
> 
> You did a good piece ad lovely lovely picc of you



Thanks steff x


----------



## Steff

Morning all anyone got match sticks t keep me awake M is poorly I'm gettin about 3 hrs sleep and this morning I missed a step on stairs cause I'm that shattered  suffice t say I could do without work


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all anyone got match sticks t keep me awake M is poorly I'm gettin about 3 hrs sleep and this morning I missed a step on stairs cause I'm that shattered  suffice t say I could do without work



Hope you have a quiet day at work Steff and that you can get some well-needed rest and relaxation tonight  I've been struggling with sleep this week because of my op, which makes it difficult to get comfortable as it keeps placing stress on the wound. Getting better though!


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all well.

I've spent the day litterly going nothing.

 Looking forward to the Manchester meet tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all

Well managed to treble hours sleep I been getting last night woo

Hope all is well and Alan and Di hope your keeping order at the meet


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening all, hope  your all well.

We behaved ourselves today steff.

I cannot believe I drank 4 glasses of wine! I blame Alan he he he


----------



## Steff

Yeah I blamed alacrity when I drunk 2 jeagerbombs last week to ha


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Yeah I blamed alacrity when I drunk 2 jeagerbombs last week to ha



I've never sampled jeagerbombs! Next meet you can introduce me to them lol x

Oxford?


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I've never sampled jeagerbombs! Next meet you can introduce me to them lol x
> 
> Oxford?



I would rather avoid them ha no only jokin it would be my pleasure


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> I would rather avoid them ha no only jokin it would be my pleasure



Cool can't wait! Xxx

I've got a wine head now


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all

Well lovely quiet day today the boys are out with fil and I opted to stop in and play nurse to woody , sun is lovely so second lot of washing on line x 

Hope everyone is good


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

Of to the garden centre soon to buy a tree or new plants for the garden.

I'm doing roast pork for tea cooked in cider followed by apple and pear crumble 

Got my sw coming tomorrow to officially kick of the search for our children.... Yippee


----------



## Steff

Hey Di ill jut get my coat and jump on train food sounds deliteful mmm

Happy garden shopping hun, i would got for a tree if it were me


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Hey Di ill jut get my coat and jump on train food sounds deliteful mmm
> 
> Happy garden shopping hun, i would got for a tree if it were me



Be ready for 6 ish!

Need quite a bit as we took more than half the shrubs out last week.... Few more to put in and with lots of colour x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's been a lovely day down here as well frosty start lovely sunshine though. Managed to wash the car this morning, Forgot to put my lunch on though so missed out on cooked lunch.
Planted my raspberry canes in their pots and then went over to my parents and did some hedge trimming for them. (That bush will never look the same )


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Grey looking day and a bit windy in Bristol this morning.
Hope everyone has a good week.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Lovely lie in to start the week well I was up at 5 like lol

Have a good day all


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Sw has cancelled meeting today she is not well..... Gggggrrrrrr!


----------



## Steff

Ahh sorry to hear that Di gotta be pacient huh


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Ahh sorry to hear that Di gotta be pacient huh



I know but so god dam annoying. Using rest of my work hols today & tomorrow and was perfect timing.

I have to confess to having done most of my Christmas shopping online today


----------



## Steff

lol Just sent my xmas list off to MIL she has been asking for ages funny when someone asks you never know but you moan all year saying oh i need this i need that


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> lol Just sent my xmas list off to MIL she has been asking for ages funny when someone asks you never know but you moan all year saying oh i need this i need that



I know what ya mean lol........told my lot to not go mad if they must just do body stuff! Can't go far wrong with it.

I must remind Sean to ask his ma to not buy chocolate and biscuits.... Miss Piggy here has no will power


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I know what ya mean lol........told my lot to not go mad if they must just do body stuff! Can't go far wrong with it.
> 
> I must remind Sean to ask his ma to not buy chocolate and biscuits.... Miss Piggy here has no will power



rofl

ive thought about it this year asked for curling tongs, baylis and harding lavender gift set or a kath kidston hand bag I really want the hand bag but i can play it crafty as my birthday is a week before so can add it to that list to hehe


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> rofl
> 
> ive thought about it this year asked for curling tongs, baylis and harding lavender gift set or a kath kidston hand bag I really want the hand bag but i can play it crafty as my birthday is a week before so can add it to that list to hehe



Sounds like a plan lol. Great ideas there.

 I've told Sean I want a baking set  been making cakes recently and practicing using sugar and butter substitutes. Some are quite nice mmm mmm 

Ps made my crumble with plain wholemeal flour and bertoli and sugar substitute was really nice


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Sounds like a plan lol. Great ideas there.
> 
> I've told Sean I want a baking set  been making cakes recently and practicing using sugar and butter substitutes. Some are quite nice mmm mmm
> 
> Ps made my crumble with plain wholemeal flour and bertoli and sugar substitute was really nice



OoOooOh it must be brought with u to oxford haha x


baking set sounds marvellous I think thats something my son might want he has really taking to food tech at school and is starting to pitch in so much more with me in kitchen


----------



## runner

Morning all, bit wet here this morning.  Hope you're all well.

Steff, I've just bought a Children's First Cookery Book for my grandaughter from Lidls - think it's great when kids like cooking - such a useful skill.

Di, I always get chocs and biscuits from PILs, but just can't say n,  n,   n...   just can't do it!

Christmas list, hmmmm  Lush Tramp, Potion, Karma Cream......


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone.

Went out for tea last night and rt then had work text and phoning me for some urgent info. Ended up working till 11.30 after I got in......not happy

Of to see Madagascar 3 this afternoon.

Think its great kids cooking with parents and grand parents xxx


----------



## Steff

Morning all Ahh thanks runner sounds interesting 

Enjoy the film Di x


Well dad arrives in about 3 hrs so won't be on all that much x x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Not sure if I should take the canoe out today or the cabin cruiser.Its been raining all night and still going strong.

Hope everyone has a nice day.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all rained all night boo

Won darts last night 10 3 so all good


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. It's now stopped raining here. Listening to the radio it seems as if many places are flooded in Devon and Exeter is hard or imposible to get into.
Guess who's waiting for a delivery and guess where it's coming from


----------



## Steff

Did ur delivery arrive yet sue


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Did ur delivery arrive yet sue



No not yet, Suspect it will be after 6pm as that's his usual time at this time of year.
I'm also waiting for a collection as well from a different courier.
Mind you I wouldn't blame them for not turning up the weather has been awful and lifes more important than a parcel.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Collection was picked up mid afternoon and the delivery arrived at 6.30 pm.
Hats off to boh of them as the roads are very bad in some areas.


----------



## Steff

Well done those drivers


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Dry day according to weather but still windy at present

Off to Kingston upon Thames today have a go at spending my Xmas money hehe


----------



## runner

Morning Steff, sunny here this am - hope it's nice for your day out in Kingston.  I used to know it well, but expect it has changed in 30 years! I dare say Bentalls is still there?  There used to be a great shop, I think it was Import Cargo.


----------



## Steff

Yer bentalls still there lol

Was in lush at the market place came out and Robson green was there filming so my dad went and shook his hand lol.
Oh yer managed to spend 30 quid in lush btw lol


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is well

It's been wild winds n heavy rain all night but luckily today it's quite ok

Jus bk from supermarket,how to spend ?125 take ur da with u lol.


----------



## runner

Evening all.

sounds like a good day shopping yesterday Steff!  Hope weather isn't too bad for you.  OK here so far.


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone hope your all well.

I need a drink ......


----------



## runner

Morning all, niceish day here today, he no-one is affected by the terrible floods in other part of the country...

Large coffee please!  Apart from taking dog for walk, I have NO PLANS for today - might make some chutney, might not, might do a bit of knitting/crochet and chill.  Will definitely watch Merlin and Cash.  What you all up to?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all, niceish day here today, he no-one is affected by the terrible floods in other part of the country...
> 
> Large coffee please!  Apart from taking dog for walk, I have NO PLANS for today - might make some chutney, might not, might do a bit of knitting/crochet and chill.  Will definitely watch Merlin and Cash.  What you all up to?



Good morning runner  Wet and miserable here. Been out for a run though and been reading my book about the London Olympics, recently bought in an amazon 'Black Friday' deal for half-price!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Tis very wet and dark here and the wind is begining to howl  Popped out this morning for a few bits and the roads are starting to flood again. Just hope someone remembers to turn the tap off up there


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Tis very wet and dark here and the wind is begining to howl  Popped out this morning for a few bits and the roads are starting to flood again. Just hope someone remembers to turn the tap off up there



Stay safe Sue


----------



## Steff

Morning all currently sat with morello cherry hair dye on my head so shall see how that turns out hehe

Nasty wet day but got not town at least x


----------



## runner

Woo Steff - don't forget to post pick.  Wondering whether to re-do my temp mahogany red colour, or a lighter brown.

Northe, did you get it for the `kindle - how's that all working out?

Hope you survuve it all OK Sue - it's on it's way East to us


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Northe, did you get it for the `kindle - how's that all working out?



No, it's the 'proper' official London 2012 book, thought I'd treat myself  Wouldn't be as good on kindle as it has lots of pictures in it and they don't really work well on the kindle. Love my kindle for text-only books though 

Weather has got worse here as the day's gone on, now much wetter and much gloomier...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The rain has become heavier as the day has gone on, very dark as well. Wind has dropped down. Just checked the BBC weather site and it looks as if the gales will hit here at 1 AM tomorrow morning


----------



## ukjohn

Good afternoon everyone. Weather not to good here, our front gardens were under water earlier this week, if it gets as bad again tonight as they say, then it could happen again.
Take care all.

John.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Woo Steff - don't forget to post pick.  Wondering whether to re-do my temp mahogany red colour, or a lighter brown.
> 
> Northe, did you get it for the `kindle - how's that all working out?
> 
> Hope you survuve it all OK Sue - it's on it's way East to us



I will runner later on, it's turned out ok tho

Afternoon john al and sue x


----------



## ukjohn

Afternoon Steff, looking forward to seeing the new hair colour, I've never seen you cherry, only after a few pitchers of cocktails


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Afternoon Steff, looking forward to seeing the new hair colour, I've never seen you cherry, only after a few pitchers of cocktails



ROFL cheeky


----------



## gail1

evening all hope you are all well. i went swimming today as normal and did 52 lengths (25meter pool)  i know its doing me good as skirts are getting loose. hope my diabetic docter is happy with waite loss see him in a few days for my 6 monthly check up 

im now swimming 7 days a week 40 lengths or more not bad for someone at last way in was 25 stone i just love swimming its so good for me and my mental health as well. Sunday swim i go swimming then go straight to the bell pub(weatherspoons) and have a big old Sunday roast then roll home by taxi


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> evening all hope you are all well. i went swimming today as normal and did 52 lengths (25meter pool)  i know its doing me good as skirts are getting loose. hope my diabetic docter is happy with waite loss see him in a few days for my 6 monthly check up
> 
> im now swimming 7 days a week 40 lengths or more not bad for someone at last way in was 25 stone i just love swimming its so good for me and my mental health as well. Sunday swim i go swimming then go straight to the bell pub(weatherspoons) and have a big old Sunday roast then roll home by taxi



That is absolutely terrific Gail, you put me to shame - I've been very lazy of late! I'm sure it will be helping with your blood sugars too - hope all goes well at your check up


----------



## runner

gail1 said:


> evening all hope you are all well. i went swimming today as normal and did 52 lengths (25meter pool)  i know its doing me good as skirts are getting loose. hope my diabetic docter is happy with waite loss see him in a few days for my 6 monthly check up
> 
> im now swimming 7 days a week 40 lengths or more not bad for someone at last way in was 25 stone i just love swimming its so good for me and my mental health as well. Sunday swim i go swimming then go straight to the bell pub(weatherspoons) and have a big old Sunday roast then roll home by taxi



Wow Gail, that's brilliant - I think you deserve a good old sunday roast!


----------



## Steff

Mornings all had a great night got my trophy standing proud with rent of oh,s 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Mornings all had a great night got my trophy standing proud with rent of oh,s
> 
> Hope everyone is well



Trophy? Darts? Excellent!


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Mornings all had a great night got my trophy standing proud with rent of oh,s
> 
> Hope everyone is well



Morning Steff, Your OH paying rent then.
Like your new picture, but to small to see new hair colour 



Good morning everyone


----------



## Steff

Hi Alan

Yes sorry darts lol won the mixed pairs and my partner was picking up her 180 trophy to

John rofl perils of predictive text I meant rest


Sowwi about piccy it can't off my mobile


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Afternoon all.
Deluge has eased off at last. Ready now for the next lot promised by the met office 
Just thankfull nothing like other people have had.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Afternoon all.
> Deluge has eased off at last. Ready now for the next lot promised by the met office
> Just thankfull nothing like other people have had.



We had a sunny morning here, but now it's looking ominous...


----------



## runner

Hi all.  Congrats Steff!  Sunny here at the mo.  Just been to local fund-raising craft fayre (buying, not selling).  Now to cook Sunday Lunch!


----------



## gail1

hello all hope everyone is ok did 42 lengths today then straight to the bell for Sunday roast o my poor full belly lol


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> hello all hope everyone is ok did 42 lengths today then straight to the bell for Sunday roast o my poor full belly lol



Well done Gail - you earned it! 

Raining and windy all night, and still bucketing down here. Looks like another damp day


----------



## Steff

Morning al


Same here dads worried about uncle Durham keeps being mentioned for bad wether today


Back to work for me boooo lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning al
> 
> 
> Same here dads worried about uncle Durham keeps being mentioned for bad wether today
> 
> 
> Back to work for me boooo lol



Aww! Hope it's a good day for you Steff - not too busy, but busy enough not to get bored  Hope your Uncle is OK and stays dry and safe


----------



## Steff

Me to 

Anyways how's it going since u got the stitches out x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Me to
> 
> Anyways how's it going since u got the stitches out x



Healing well thanks Steff, and far less itchy!  Still waiting for letter to confirm they cut all the tumour out


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Healing well thanks Steff, and far less itchy!  Still waiting for letter to confirm they cut all the tumour out



Oh Northe, I've obviously missed something here - hope everything's OK x


Same wet weather here.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Oh Northe, I've obviously missed something here - hope everything's OK x
> 
> 
> Same wet weather here.



It was only a minor op to remove a skin cancer (basal cell carcinoma) runner, I'm fine


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.
Surprise surprise it's raining again and very dark


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everybody, hope you are all well

What a lovely bright blue sky, not a cloud to be seen its a beautiful morning, sun shining bright and about 28c, wish you could all see it, its a picture I have in Florida 

Steff, hope work goes well first day back.

Sue. is that right that Cornwall council are offering snorkel lessons in the park


----------



## Pumper_Sue

ukjohn said:


> Sue. is that right that Cornwall council are offering snorkel lessons in the park



I doubt that very much they so tight they don't even clean the gutters and drains out 
I told my MP when he asked if I thought the village had a good deal from the council and highways dept, that I thought the council took my council tax under false pretences


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Well work went fine the bookings for December are up on kitchen wall now.

The week off the 11th we have bookings 4 days in row average 25 people arghhh , pub is open xmas day but I've nt been asked to work yet I'm anticipating it though


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Eve all
> 
> Well work went fine the bookings for December are up on kitchen wall now.
> 
> The week off the 11th we have bookings 4 days in row average 25 people arghhh , pub is open xmas day but I've nt been asked to work yet I'm anticipating it though



yep my shop has to be open 7 days a week in Dec roll on January !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep my shop has to be open 7 days a week in Dec roll on January !!



My only issue is commitments I.e spending day with son and I can't gt there no public transport and I ain't walking ( Xmas day )


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> My only issue is commitments I.e spending day with son and I can't gt there no public transport and I ain't walking ( Xmas day )


simple requirements .. negotiating points ... should they ask you 
loads of dosh (at least triple time )  required up front ...free xmas meal for family ...and taxis for you all to get home .... ps and free jagerbombs for steff


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> simple requirements .. negotiating points ... should they ask you
> loads of dosh (at least triple time )  required up front ...free xmas meal for family ...and taxis for you all to get home .... ps and free jagerbombs for steff



Lmao can see that going down well


----------



## am64

just catching news re weather ....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> just catching news re weather ....



Tucked up in bed

What's happened


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Tucked up in bed
> 
> What's happened



river parret on news re flodding made me think of elliejones ?

me off to bed ..public to meet tomorrow ..take care x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> river parret on news re flodding made me think of elliejones ?
> 
> me off to bed ..public to meet tomorrow ..take care x



Oh noo hope she is ok 


U sleep well am night xx


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Managed to go back to bed for half hour needed it lol

Hope everyone is at there best today and weather is not effected you to much


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Managed to go back to bed for half hour needed it lol
> 
> Hope everyone is at there best today and weather is not effected you to much



Morning Steff  It's cool here, but calm and dry, so good weather for my run this morning! Off to see my consultant for my review in a bit.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff  It's cool here, but calm and dry, so good weather for my run this morning! Off to see my consultant for my review in a bit.



Good luck at your review Alan


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good luck at your review Alan



Cheers Steff. Must remember to take my wee


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. very overcast and drizzle this morning.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, have been for a nice walk this morning tis cold but dry. Mr Frost is on his way tonight acording to the weather chart.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, have been for a nice walk this morning tis cold but dry. Mr Frost is on his way tonight acording to the weather chart.



Glad to hear it was a walk and not a paddle or a wade!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear it was a walk and not a paddle or a wade!



Me too and it's been dry all day long


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Hit my first 140 last night woo

Hope all is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Hit my first 140 last night woo
> 
> Hope all is well



Wow! Well done Steff!  Windy and cold here today, but dry


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, cold but dry here this morning.


Steff. congrats on the 140....next week 180 ?


----------



## Steff

My next goal hehe 

Morning boys x cold here brrr


----------



## LeeLee

Hmff... got lumbered with the nursery run again this morning.  Daughter said no rain was forecast.  Clouds disagreed.  Walking 50 minutes in drizzle driven into my face by a freezing wind did nothing for the mood!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Hmff... got lumbered with the nursery run again this morning.  Daughter said no rain was forecast.  Clouds disagreed.  Walking 50 minutes in drizzle driven into my face by a freezing wind did nothing for the mood!



Well, at least you got your daily exercise in!  Hope you have a good day to make up for it!


----------



## gail1

mornin all hope you are all well im now off for my daily swim its looking dark out there


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> mornin all hope you are all well im now off for my daily swim its looking dark out there



Hope you enjoy your swim Gail, and that things brighten up!


----------



## gail1

thanks im knackered now did 40 lengths then went to the bell for steak and chips yummy


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope your all well x



Good evening Di  Hope you are tapering down at work


----------



## Steff

evening all

mad day at work xmas prep is well and truly on


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> evening all
> 
> mad day at work xmas prep is well and truly on



Evening Steff - I don't envy you!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good evening Di  Hope you are tapering down at work



No chance!

Eve steff are you dreading the silly season at work x


----------



## Steff

eve di and al 

Yes Di im dreading it mate seen the bookings and theres alot


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  A wee bit chilly on my run this morning, but I soon warmed up! Very bright full moon to light my way too, with Venus twinkling alongside


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is good


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan, Steff and everyone. White frost here this morning, with a clear blue sky.Enjoy your day.


Alan, I hope that was the planet Venus twinkling along by the moon, or are you keeping something from us 

Steff, take things steady at this busy time for you, as I fear things will be busier in the next few weeks.x


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone completely wiped out today so it's settee and duvet all day


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hi everyone completely wiped out today so it's settee and duvet all day



Hope you have a relaxing and trouble-free day Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. I hope that you have a good day as well


----------



## gail1

evening all it was so cold in pool today still did my normal 40 lengths
hope everybody is well take care all


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> evening all it was so cold in pool today still did my normal 40 lengths
> hope everybody is well take care all



Brrr! I went for a run this morning, but was well warmed up by the time I got home - hope you didn't get too chilly in the pool! Well done on your 40 lengths!


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Did 25lb of sprouts today had to peel um grrr was shattered


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> Did 25lb of sprouts today had to peel um grrr was shattered



Blimey! I'm not surprised! Put your feet up now Steff, you've earned it!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Blimey! I'm not surprised! Put your feet up now Steff, you've earned it!



I am shall never eat um again lol sick of sight of them


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> Did 25lb of sprouts today had to peel um grrr was shattered



LOL  feeling a bit the same way about Christmas puds and Choc Christmas puds!


----------



## runner

Missing my two boys like crazy....


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Missing my two boys like crazy....



Bless you my dear {{{runner}}}


----------



## Steff

Morning all ffffffreezing today hehe x

Hugs to u runner Hun xxx


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  I hope you all have a good day today.  I've been naughty and nearly gave up my degree.  But after four weeks of not studying I'm going to pull my books out today and try to start catching up.


----------



## runner

Morning all, wrap up warm!  

Thanks Northe and Steff.

Good for you - don't give up AJ


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Runner


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  I hope you all have a good day today.  I've been naughty and nearly gave up my degree.  But after four weeks of not studying I'm going to pull my books out today and try to start catching up.



Glad to hear it, good for you!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan.  After a few difficult weeks I think that I've now adapted to my new life, thankfully


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, another white frost morning here. Stay safe and warm.

John.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan.  After a few difficult weeks I think that I've now adapted to my new life, thankfully



You've had a lot of change to deal with Amanda, and dealt with everything admirably


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, another white frost morning here. Stay safe and warm.
> 
> John.



Same here John, very frosty  I chickened out and opted for the exercise bike instead of the Great Outdoors 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Steff

Same here but still ok for me

Have a gd day all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Very frosty this morning, lovely still day and a pleasure to be out in it.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Well I must be mad off into work tonight 5 till close 2 bookings so need a hand I'm far to soft lol

Have a gd day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well I must be mad off into work tonight 5 till close 2 bookings so need a hand I'm far to soft lol
> 
> Have a gd day all



Hope you have a good day Steff!  It's freezing here - literally, temp outside is -4C  Brrrrr!!!!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Alan and everyone. Its very frosty here again today, but beginning to thaw out a little with patches of sunny blue sky and white fluffy cloud.

Steff. Take things steady , don't overdo things with Christmas in just over 3 weeks time. x


----------



## Dizzydi

Morning everyone, hope your all well.

I've got another cold  and I'm looking extremely fugley with a cold sore and I need to now find a paper bag to put on my head

I'm of out for a walk into the village my sis this afternoon.


----------



## ukjohn

Dizzydi said:


> Morning everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I've got another cold  and I'm looking extremely fugley with a cold sore and I need to now find a paper bag to put on my head
> 
> I'm of out for a walk into the village my sis this afternoon.



Di, your to beautiful to wear a bag over your head,A blemish would not be noticed. Take care on the icy village roads on your walk.

John x.


----------



## Dizzydi

ukjohn said:


> Di, your to beautiful to wear a bag over your head,A blemish would not be noticed. Take care on the icy village roads on your walk.
> 
> John x.



Aw thanks john x

Got me wellies and hiking boots at the ready x


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 

Afternoon I mean


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff, Alan and everyone. Its very frosty here again today, but beginning to thaw out a little with patches of sunny blue sky and white fluffy cloud.
> 
> Steff. Take things steady , don't overdo things with Christmas in just over 3 weeks time. x



Thanks John I will, I've told myself I'm not gonna stay there any later then 930 that's late enough cause I've got 25 mins bus ride to endure to get home.


----------



## Northerner

Brrrrrr!!!!! Flipping freezing out on my run this morning!  Looks like being a bright and sunny morning though  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all feeling urgh lol

Last night was utter utter madness I will never say yes again to work Saturday and at Xmas x

Hope all is well


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone.

Northy stop being a good D and go into hibernation....... Its way to cold to be out running.

Steff let's hope you don't get to much madness at work.

I feel like pants and am having a duvet day, hubby is making my podge as we speak!

 One week before jury service starts. Work have thrown another temp at me for this week so I can complete Nov accounts by Friday...... The penny finally dropped


----------



## Steff

Hope u get well soon Di huni can't have u been I'll over xmas


----------



## Northerner

Have a nice, relaxing day Di, hope you are feeling much better soon  Good to hear you are getting some help at work, hope they are up to scratch!


----------



## AJLang

Good evening everyone. Hope you all had a great day.  We put the tree up and then discovered that the lights don't work so it was a mad dash to Argos.  I will dress the tree tomorrow


----------



## am64

first day sunday trading 4 me ...got the xmas stock on shelf's and got covered in glitter and took a bit more dosh toward the unachievable targets !!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> first day sunday trading 4 me ...got the xmas stock on shelf's and got covered in glitter and took a bit more dosh toward the unachievable targets !!



Well done am - when do you get a day off?


----------



## Northerner

About 14c warmer than yesterday for my run this morning - much better! 

Hope everyone is well and has a great day


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone it's pouring with rain here but I have no intention of leaving the house.  Happily decorating the Christmas tree


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone it's pouring with rain here but I have no intention of leaving the house.  Happily decorating the Christmas tree



Might have to dig out my sad little specimen!


----------



## AJLang

I sense that you are warming up to Christmas. My living room will become a grotto.  I've been collecting Christmas decorations for over 20 years and despite the tree nearly touching the ceiling it doesn't have enough branches for all of the baubles and decorations. I love Christmas (in case you hadn't guessed)


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I sense that you are warming up to Christmas. My living room will become a grotto.  I've been collecting Christmas decorations for over 20 years and despite the tree nearly touching the ceiling it doesn't have enough branches for all of the baubles and decorations. I love Christmas (in case you hadn't guessed)



I, on the other hand, am still using the decorations my Mum bought 20 years ago, and have purchased practically none since! 

I think you are going to have a good Christmas this year Amanda


----------



## AJLang

I think you're right Alan I'm much happier this year than I was preparing for Christmas last year


----------



## gail1

im looking forward to xmas this year going to enjoy respite and being surrounded by people it will do me good


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> im looking forward to xmas this year going to enjoy respite and being surrounded by people it will do me good



Excellent Gail, really pleased for you


----------



## gail1

would the bar staff do me a margarita plus a nice dripping with fat bacon sarnie mmmmmmm


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> would the bar staff do me a margarita plus a nice dripping with fat bacon sarnie mmmmmmm



Certainly madam, coming right up! Don't move, we'll bring it over to your table


----------



## gail1

yummy she said wiping off the fat from her chin i fancy a bacon sarnie so much think when i go out again will have to get some bacon


----------



## Steff

Evening all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all x



Evening Steff, how are you now? Any plans for the evening?


----------



## Steff

Hi I'm ok Alan can't afford not to be lol

Nothing planned no my dads last night so feet up in front of the box


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi I'm ok Alan can't afford not to be lol
> 
> Nothing planned no my dads last night so feet up in front of the box



Have a relax then  Hope your dad has a good journey back


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Have a relax then  Hope your dad has a good journey back



Thanks alan 

I did watched footy and Newcastle win so two rarities us winning and me relaxing


----------



## am64

hello folks ...still lurking


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hello folks ...still lurking



Hiya am, have you been busy in the shop today? Or was everyone buying online? Have you thought of doing a website for the shop - not to actually sell things, but advertise anything special you get in? I know you often get quite classy stuff


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Son is off poorly today throat is killing him,first day off in any school primary or  senior in over 4 years so he must be bad , luckily my oh has his day off today so he can be looked after .

Hoe everyone has a good day,leaving to drop dad off at station soon x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Son is off poorly today throat is killing him,first day off in any school primary or  senior in over 4 years so he must be bad , luckily my oh has his day off today so he can be looked after .
> 
> Hoe everyone has a good day,leaving to drop dad off at station soon x



Sorry to hear about your lad Steff - hope he feels much better very soon, and that the rest of you don't fall victim!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear about your lad Steff - hope he feels much better very soon, and that the rest of you don't fall victim!



Well m has been I'll for yonks with it cough as well, and my throat ain't to clever lol grr.
Need to walk around with masks on


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well m has been I'll for yonks with it cough as well, and my throat ain't to clever lol grr.
> Need to walk around with masks on



Oh dear  Might explain your higher than usual waking levels. Hope you all recover soon! 

Another chilly day today, but not quite as cold as a couple of days ago, looks like there might be some sunshine later


----------



## Steff

Just bk from shops and yes it's fffffreezing


----------



## Steff

eve all

darts tonight nice short walk phew x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> eve all
> 
> darts tonight nice short walk phew x



Enjoy Steff!


----------



## Steff

Lost 7 6 but good game


----------



## Steff

Morning guys x
Second day off for lad but bk tomorrow I said lol

Slight smattering of snow but nothing special


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning guys x
> Second day off for lad but bk tomorrow I said lol
> 
> Slight smattering of snow but nothing special



Good morning  Hope he feels better by tomorrow Steff  A bit cold on my run this morning, but soon got warmed up. Having to set off later each day so I can see where I'm going in the park!

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## gail1

that pool was cold this morning still did 42 lengths its so cold today Hope everybody is well and safe take care all


----------



## Steff

hi all hope everyones well


----------



## Steff

Well sat with cup of Lem sip hoping it soothes throat x

Seen the updated calender for Xmas bookings from 12th dec we have one or ometimes 2 every day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well sat with cup of Lem sip hoping it soothes throat x
> 
> Seen the updated calender for Xmas bookings from 12th dec we have one or ometimes 2 every day



Better build up your strength then Steff!  Hope the throat feels better by the morning


----------



## Steff

Yer well I'm not gonna work them all,they seem to be forgetting I have a son I wanna see at weekends


----------



## Casper

Lots of snow in Whitley Bay today, took me hour n half to get home (usually 45 mins) even though snow melted. 

Had 6 month diabetic review at hospital tonight. Hmmmm.......next appt.  May.


----------



## am64

no snow here ...but oh so cold ...did xmas night tonight so worked 12hrs 
but good sales


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Casper my dad had some in ch le st to, he was pleased to get home Tuesday though cause they was nothing to serious at that point


----------



## Steff

Well son is back to school so that's a relief

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well son is back to school so that's a relief
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day x



Ah, good news Steff  Are you working today?

Very cold here today - they say it's going to rain later, but wouldn't be surprised if we got snow instead


----------



## Steff

hiya al yer work every week mond to fri x


u ok ?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> hiya al yer work every week mond to fri x
> 
> 
> u ok ?



Too cold!  That Southern Comfort is looking very tempting!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Too cold!  That Southern Comfort is looking very tempting!



My goodness Alan your supposed to be northern lol


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Its a bit nippy in Bristol this morning but a nice clear blue sky, all I can see from my window are two small fluffy white clouds.


Hope you all have a nice day..

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Its a bit nippy in Bristol this morning but a nice clear blue sky, all I can see from my window are two small fluffy white clouds.
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day..
> 
> John.



Good morning  Cold, but not freezing here today. Looking a bit cloudy. with rain potential! Don't like the way they are predicting the 'coldest week fr 20 years' next week!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning I haven't done much for the past few days so making up for it today!  Working on my assignment at the moment (nearly gave the module up earlier this week).  I'm then going to the Citizen's Advice Bureau for a presentation about volunteering for them and then coming home to make a moussaka from sratch


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning I haven't done much for the past few days so making up for it today!  Working on my assignment at the moment (nearly gave the module up earlier this week).  I'm then going to the Citizen's Advice Bureau for a presentation about volunteering for them and then coming home to make a moussaka from sratch



Hope you have a great day Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan, I hope that you have a great day as well


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Well n truly in realms off flu arghhh


----------



## AJLang

Morning Steff, I hope that you feel better soon


----------



## gail1

cold wet day am really having to kick myself to go swimming today Hope u r all well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> cold wet day am really having to kick myself to go swimming today Hope u r all well



Hope you enjoy the swim Gail - it will make you feel good, so well done for not wimping out!


----------



## Steff

Ty aj



I've had to take the day off 2nd time in a year and the guilt of lettin people down is making me worse 
Off bk to bed


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ty aj
> 
> 
> 
> I've had to take the day off 2nd time in a year and the guilt of lettin people down is making me worse
> Off bk to bed



Can't be helped sometimes Steff, better to take the day off than prolonging the illness. Hope you can get some rest


----------



## ukjohn

AJLang said:


> Good morning I haven't done much for the past few days so making up for it today!  Working on my assignment at the moment (nearly gave the module up earlier this week).  I'm then going to the Citizen's Advice Bureau for a presentation about volunteering for them and then coming home to make a moussaka from sratch




Amanda..Hope the presentation goes well. Do you have room for a visitor for tonights dinner, Moussaka is my favourite Greek meal, I drool thinking of it. My Daughter makes the dish also from scratch, but not often enough 

John.


----------



## am64

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Its a bit nippy in Bristol this morning but a nice clear blue sky, all I can see from my window are two small fluffy white clouds.
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day..
> 
> John.



that arrived here about 2pm ...lovely and clear following waking up to sleet and winds ...i went for a walk with son to a remembrance tree for a dear friend and re hung all the chimes that had blown down and re tied all the ribbons and left some berry twiggs and then watched the low sun through the woods ...bless her x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone..Bit nippy but no frost this morning very cloudy.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning death warmed up has arrived lol

just back from town tho did some xmas shopping, cause no one else will basically lol, earliest ive ever started 

have a good wkend all


----------



## Northerner

Hi all, it's very quiet here today! Been a nice day here, lots of sunshine and blue skies, not too cold - just wish the days were longer!


----------



## Steff

Eve all 
managed to lie down for about an hour thank god, having some home made broth for tea been cooking since 8am


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Got a barrage of very foul-mouthed abuse from a dog walker on my run this morning  He and his partner and dog were coming towards me so I kept right to the left edge of the path as it was difficult to predict where the three of them might decide to move (plus, I thought in this country it was the convention to drive on the left). Bloke decides to walk straight at me then abuses me when I don't move. I didn't hit him or anything, but I thought it would have been obvious to him where I intended to stay. Totally uncalled for, and I almost turned back to give him a piece of my mind, but decided it just wasn't worth it. I'd say he was probably in his early-mid 60s.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Apologies for not being around all week, I had a working week from hell. But its over now. (Toys out the pram, absolute fit in the office.... Shouting I ain't taking this anymore)

Jury service starts tomorrow for 2 weeks! 2 weeks of work, then finish food Christmas.

Still no news re my Bambino's. Emailed sw for update this morn.

Northy folk ain't worth having a go at. He is probably just an iguranus


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear about your rotten week Di, hopefully they've got the message and your last two weeks won't feature a build-up from your absence due to jury service. Hope the JS goes well and you get some easy cases  And I bet you are on tenterhooks waiting for 'THE NEWS'! 

Have a great day! Kharma will reward the ignorant dog-walker, I am sure


----------



## Steff

Morning 

Watch that jury service Di my boss was going for 2 weeks ended up 5 weeks and kitchen was hell.

Sorry u had to endure those imbeciels Alan grr


----------



## AJLang

morning.  Alan I'm sorry to hear about the stupid dog walker.  when we are out with Susie we always make sure that the three of us move out of the way of runners and cyclists. Steff glad to hear that you're beginning to feel a bit better.  Di sorry to hear that you had a bad week at work.  I've walked Susie and put in my application form for yolunteering at the Citizens Advice Bureau.  I now plan to spend the day sitting on the settee supervising the Christmas wrapping


----------



## gail1

didt go swimming yesterday or today feeling very down will go tomorrow Hope everybody is well take care everyone


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> didt go swimming yesterday or today feeling very down will go tomorrow Hope everybody is well take care everyone



Hope tomorrow is much brighter for you Gail - do go for your swim it will lift your spirits


----------



## gail1

dear bar staff put me under the optic connect me up and im sure i will feel better soon


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> dear bar staff put me under the optic connect me up and im sure i will feel better soon



Vodka??

Hope you feel brighter asap gail xxx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Gail I hope that you feel able to go swimming today.  I've got my first WI meeting this evening and it's a Christmas party


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Frosty start to the day with a nice clear blue sky.

Good morning Amanda, what a nice way to start your meeting with a Christmas party  Hope you enjoy.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good day


----------



## mcdonagh47

will you be doing one of those WI calendars ;-)


----------



## AJLang

OMG I'd forgotten about the WI calendars  What am I letting myself in for?!


----------



## AJLang

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Amanda, what a nice way to start your meeting with a Christmas party  Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Thank you John


----------



## Steff

Eve all ....


----------



## Northerner

Evening Steff. how are you feeling now?


----------



## Steff

Cough is hounding me Alan but made it through shift


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Cough is hounding me Alan but made it through shift



Well done  Hope things get better as the week goes on  Try not to cough on the food


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone hope your all well.

Day one of jury service done, started on  jury this afternoon.

Also got a meeting booked with sw next week. She wants to see if we would like to consider her first initial link  and give us details of others ..... Yay


----------



## Steff

I know Alan lol gotta keep running to the corner of the kitchen


----------



## Dizzydi

Brrrrrrrr good morning everyone...... How cold is it?

Just taken hubby to the train station, hes of to London for the day.

I've just had breakfast and will be getting the train into MCR soon.

Thick woolies today I think, was cold all day yesterday 

Have great days and catch you all later x


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  Di that is great news. Steff I hope your cold disappears very soon.  It's icy and misty here.  I don't have to leave the house until Friday when I'm going to see my friends in the pub. In the meantime I might just hibernate


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Rare lie in as son has teacher training day 

Have a good day all


Ps thanks Amanda x


----------



## Dizzydi

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  Di that is great news. Steff I hope your cold disappears very soon.  It's icy and misty here.  I don't have to leave the house until Friday when I'm going to see my friends in the pub. In the meantime I might just hibernate



Morning Amanda, wish I could hibernate. Was - 4 when I took hubby to train station. Enjoy your day x

Morning steff x


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Its actually quite bright here for a change - think chickens can remove their wellie boots!

Hope you all have an easy-going day.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Nice brigfht but very cold frosty morning here today.

I hope the day goes well for everyone.

John


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, tis lovely and sunny with a very cold frost. Looks very pretty outside.


----------



## gail1

Di thats great news
had bad night last night bad nightmares about being back in hospital then the nightmare continued when i was awake


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Rare lie in as son has teacher training day



I hope son manages to train his teacher to not dish out home work


----------



## am64

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone hope your all well.
> 
> Day one of jury service done, started on  jury this afternoon.
> 
> Also got a meeting booked with sw next week. She wants to see if we would like to consider her first initial link  and give us details of others ..... Yay



great news di xx


----------



## am64

gail1 said:


> Di thats great news
> had bad night last night bad nightmares about being back in hospital then the nightmare continued when i was awake



sorry to hear your having it tough at moment gail ...stick in there you going on respite soon x


----------



## am64

runner said:


> Morning all.  Its actually quite bright here for a change - think chickens can remove their wellie boots!
> 
> Hope you all have an easy-going day.



hope you've knitted them 'wellie' socks


----------



## Steff

Evening all x

Jus a quick hi I'm away to bed


----------



## Steff

Morning all x


Busy day today booking for 32 in for Xmas lunch urgh 32 times starter main course and dessert plates 

Have a good day all


----------



## gail1

morning all i sleep better last night now off for swim. hope all are ok take care everyone


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone I hope that you've all had a good day.  Gail I'm really pleased that you slept better.  I'm feeling rather relieved that my assignment is now at the proofing stage - once that's finished the early Christmas celebrations can start - hooray


----------



## Steff

Donald ducked all i can say


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Donald ducked all i can say



quack quack ..me toooo


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Donald ducked all i can say



Is that the same as cream crackers?

Hard day again today in court will be glad when its done, I hope I don't get on another case.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Steff

Same as cream crackered lol
My boss loved his jury service as it turned into 5 weeks ..


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Same as cream crackered lol
> My boss loved his jury service as it turned into 5 weeks ..



I hope to god I don't end up with 5 weeks  im exhausted with this case and its only been 3 days. 

Enjoying break from work ever tho they have been bombarding me with calls and emails !


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope all is well


----------



## runner

Morning Steff and all - hope all's well with everyone.


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Mad day at work no bookings but whole of f and h decided to walk in pub

Now watching panorama and some poor people who are being evicted


----------



## runner

Evening Steff.  I'm watching silly christmas films


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Evening Steff.  I'm watching silly christmas films



Well I'm a sucker tonight it seems watching some show about a man who killed his gf tut


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  Going to submit my Assignment this morning then frantically trying to get ready before mum and dad arrive tomorrow......then a 4pm rare trip to the pub. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Good lck aj and hope ur parents have a good visit


----------



## gail1

morning all hope you are all well


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all It's raining cats and dogs here. Making up for the no rain days when it was -5 for a couple of mornings.


----------



## Steff

Morning girls


Wet here so far


----------



## runner

Afternoon - wet here now too.  

Large hot chocolate with frothy cream and cocoa powder sprinkle please - oh, and can you work out the carbs for me please!


----------



## Andy HB

runner said:


> Afternoon - wet here now too.
> 
> Large hot chocolate with frothy cream and cocoa powder sprinkle please - oh, and can you work out the carbs for me please!



Simple! This is a carb-free zone. 

Extra LARGE hot chocolate on the way with extra cream topping.

"El Presidente" (Oh no!) 

p.s. Fear not, this is just a brief return. He's wearing a large red and white outfit with accompanying white beard and is saying "Ho, ho, ho" a lot!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

Boy am i looking forward to the weekend!

What a week


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope your all well.

I'm off to have my hair done this morning


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a good weekend

I will it's my birthday weekend guna get mortal


----------



## Steff

Well what a morning I go from Ealing to Chiswick to uxbridge all for sme bleeding cricket book for my fil I was done in by 11am.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well what a morning I go from Ealing to Chiswick to uxbridge all for sme bleeding cricket book for my fil I was done in by 11am.



That's dedication!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That's dedication!



Ain't it just il make sure I tell him tomorrow just how much blood sweat and tears I put into it lol


----------



## am64

you were so close to the woods !!! eek ...i get loads of ole fashioned cricket books in ..let me know in future what you be looking for !!


----------



## Steff

Well he wanted a book published in may by phil tuff nell.


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning all have a good weekend
> 
> I will it's my birthday weekend guna get mortal



Morning all - Happy Birthday Steff - hope you're enjoying your weekend


----------



## Steff

Hya runner day early but thanks your the first to with me it hehe x hope ur well


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you all have a great days.

Happy b'day Steff (am I right in thinking it as special big 30 this time). Hope you've had a brilliant weekend celebrating xxx


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx

Hi Di thank u for birthday wishes yes indeed big 30 lol
Been great weekend Ta shame I gotta work later lol

Hope your well


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Morning all xx
> 
> Hi Di thank u for birthday wishes yes indeed big 30 lol
> Been great weekend Ta shame I gotta work later lol
> 
> Hope your well



Aw shame you have to work. Hope they have got a b'day cake for you 

I'm good, back in for jury service again today grrrrrr


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Di, Steff and everyone, hope you all have a good week.

John.


----------



## gail1

good morning all hope everybody is well It must be getting near xmas i have my xmas carol cds on


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Aw shame you have to work. Hope they have got a b'day cake for you
> 
> I'm good, back in for jury service again today grrrrrr



They don't know Hun lol

Morning John and gail


----------



## Dizzydi

Home and curled up on the couch ..... Yay 

No court case for me today


----------



## gail1

home from swimming 42 lengths today im tired


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Hya runner day early but thanks your the first to with me it hehe x hope ur well



Oops, hope you have a great evening!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Mwah runner you fine and I did lol


Have a gd day all


----------



## runner

Morning all,

Feeling sad today - daughter told me her friend from school, who used to come and stay with us, died of cancer over the weekend - yet another young life taken by that horrible disease.  I just feel for her family - such lovely people.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Feeling sad today - daughter told me her friend from school, who used to come and stay with us, died of cancer over the weekend - yet another young life taken by that horrible disease.  I just feel for her family - such lovely people.



So very sorry to hear this news runner,deepest sympathy lay with her family

Hugs to your daughter to xx


----------



## gail1

morning all hope all are well. feeling a wee bit tired still in pjs and its 1050. will go swimming in little while. take care all


----------



## Steff

hay all hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

Hi Steff, only a week to go!  Just did all my shopping online


----------



## Steff

Well done al

Night all xx


----------



## runner

Night Steff and all


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

Hope everyone is well, had a gd night last night at darts we lost but the girls surprised me with a birthday cake aww.

Hope everyone has a gd day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Hope everyone is well, had a gd night last night at darts we lost but the girls surprised me with a birthday cake aww.
> 
> Hope everyone has a gd day



That was nice of them Steff  Nice to have some relatively mild weather after that cold spell - last couple of days have been lovely here, but I think there's a lot of rain on the way


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everybody.

Alan, that nasty rain arrived here in Bristol early morning, looks like its in for the day.


Steff. nice thought from the girls.


John.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone hope your all well xxx


----------



## Steff

morning di john and alan

All good here,got painters in at the minute so the place is stinking soon as u come down the stairs it turns you sick grrrr.

Hope you all have a good day im off to work now


----------



## Dizzydi

Yay been released from jury service!

Can now make saw visit tomorrow 

I've got my fingers crossed for some good news !


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Yay been released from jury service!
> 
> Can now make saw visit tomorrow
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for some good news !



Ah, terrific news Di!  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## AJLang

Good evening everyone.  All the best for tomorrow Di x


----------



## Steff

Good luck Di

Well OH just had a nice little ?60 win on works lotto his number was drawn, every little helps


----------



## runner

Good luck Di and congratulations Steff!


----------



## runner

Morning all, still dark and rainy here - hope the day brings brightness and cheer to the rest of you


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all, still dark and rainy here - hope the day brings brightness and cheer to the rest of you



Good morning runner  Same here, and rained all night. According to the weather forecast the entire country is going to be wet all day  Much better than snow though in my books!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning runner  Same here, and rained all night. According to the weather forecast the entire country is going to be wet all day  Much better than snow though in my books!



Oh no - give me snow!  How's the running going?


----------



## gail1

morning all hope ur all well take care


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Oh no - give me snow!  How's the running going?



Not at the moment - fighting an infection 



gail1 said:


> morning all hope ur all well take care



Good morning Gail!  Are you going swimming today? Hope you have a good day


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Runner, Gail and Alan. Lovely day for ducks here, morning everyone.

Hope whatever your fighting clears quickly Alan. I'm just about at the end of my Bronchitis, still need the aches and pains to clear up from the constant coughing.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Runner, Gail and Alan. Lovely day for ducks here, morning everyone.
> 
> Hope whatever your fighting clears quickly Alan. I'm just about at the end of my Bronchitis, still need the aches and pains to clear up from the constant coughing.
> 
> John.



Ack! Hope you're feeling much better soon John


----------



## gail1

its raining and im now off for a swim


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> its raining and im now off for a swim



Enjoy!


----------



## gail1

back from swim only did 24 lengths but enjoyed it all the same


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> back from swim only did 24 lengths but enjoyed it all the same



Well done Gail, it will have done you good!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Good luck Di and congratulations Steff!



many thanks runner.
So so knackered through work this week hardly been on, lest i found out im not in xmas day but am xmas eve and boxing day.


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> many thanks runner.
> So so knackered through work this week hardly been on, lest i found out im not in xmas day but am xmas eve and boxing day.



all the best steff i do really understand the xmas working wind up ...have you got time off new year ?
im off for a week in january ...roll on january x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> all the best steff i do really understand the xmas working wind up ...have you got time off new year ?
> im off for a week in january ...roll on january x



no working it


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> no working it



eekk... stay sane if you can xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> eekk... stay sane if you can xx



ill try, lol


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> ill try, lol



i got day off tomorrow ...phew ...sleep me thinks x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i got day off tomorrow ...phew ...sleep me thinks x



my day tomorrow is the backlash of 32 sit down starters mains and dessers from a xmas booking, that dnt include usual friday mad rush cannot wait, saturday cant come quick enough


----------



## runner

Feel really sorry for you Steff having to work over Boxing Day etc.  Hope you get loads of tips!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Looking a bit brighter/drier outside today


----------



## Steff

Yeah first one being don't work boxing day lol x

Morning all


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Yeah first one being don't work boxing day lol x
> 
> Morning all



You'llneed your sense of humour to survive it no doubt!


----------



## runner

Morning Northe, yes, looking the same here - the wind has definitely dropped (no sprout jokes p-lease!)


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Runner, Steff, Alan and everyone. Hope you all have a nice day. I'm helping my daughter to write some cards  for the residents of the nursing home where she works, poor girl has to work Christmas Day and Boxing Day, thats 13 years now without Christmas off.


John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Runner, Steff, Alan and everyone. Hope you all have a nice day. I'm helping my daughter to write some cards  for the residents of the nursing home where she works, poor girl has to work Christmas Day and Boxing Day, thats 13 years now without Christmas off.
> 
> 
> John.



Good morning John  It's a shame that there's no rota so she could at least have one of the days off  I'm sure all the residents appreciate her being there for them though


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well.

I'm nursing a whooping hangover today  works do 

Bit of exciting news Sean and I have said maybe to a baby  just waiting more info. If this one does not turn out to be suitable there are as couple more in the pipeline !!!!


----------



## Northerner

Ooh! Great news Di!  Hope the hangover doesn't last long!


----------



## Steff

Hallajulah day is over thank goodness


----------



## AJLang

I'm so really pleased for you Di.  Steff I hope that you have a nice evening now that you've finished work


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Great news Di!  Hope the hangover doesn't last long!



It is great news !

Felt minging all day lol .......I need food and sleep


----------



## Dizzydi

AJLang said:


> I'm so really pleased for you Di.  Steff I hope that you have a nice evening now that you've finished work



Thanks Amanda x


----------



## Steff

Di xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Di xxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Thanks my love, hope you've got your feet up xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks my love, hope you've got your feet up xxx



Yeah Hun stuffing face with pizza x


----------



## Mark T

Well done Di   I hope it's good news when you see more information


----------



## gail1

di thats great news


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Gail, everyone!  Looking rather wet outside here this morning! Hope everyone has a good day and manages to get that last minute shopping out of the way


----------



## gail1

its wet here as well im all packed and ready to go for respite later Im like a child on xmas morning lol


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> its wet here as well im all packed and ready to go for respite later Im like a child on xmas morning lol



We will miss you whilst you are offline Gail, but I know you will have a lovely time!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Off to do end of Xmas shop in abit then relax rest of day

Hope all is good

Gail keep in touch via text Hun


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

No more shopping trips for me. I am meeting my sisters this afternoon to wrap all there presents ready for Santa to collect.

Omg this time next year I'm gonna have little one(s) all excited 

Gail take care and have some nice r&r xxx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Raining here in Bristol.


Di, its a pity you didn't have the children at Christmas, but keeping my fingers crossed that you can hunt the Easter Bunny at Easter with them.

John.


----------



## gail1

just been to local cafe and had scrambled egg on toast yummy hope you are all well


----------



## runner

Afternoon everyone - great to hear your news Di!  Sad your relative has to work over Christmas John, - my friend's daughter is in the same position this year - she also works in a residential care home - they generally have a nice atmosphere and visiting relative this time of year though.

Finished Christmas shopping and wrapping - today is cleaning day - just cleaned the oven, now going out in the rain to clean out the chickens and quail, then a nice hot shower.  Carol concert and meal tonight with the local singers, then off to Stafford for the day tomorrow to see son, DIL & grandchildren - yea!

Have a nice weekend all - catch up with you Christmas Eve.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Afternoon everyone - great to hear your news Di!  Sad your relative has to work over Christmas John, - my friend's daughter is in the same position this year - she also works in a residential care home - they generally have a nice atmosphere and visiting relative this time of year though.
> 
> Finished Christmas shopping and wrapping - today is cleaning day - just cleaned the oven, now going out in the rain to clean out the chickens and quail, then a nice hot shower.  Carol concert and meal tonight with the local singers, then off to Stafford for the day tomorrow to see son, DIL & grandchildren - yea!
> 
> Have a nice weekend all - catch up with you Christmas Eve.



Hope you have a lovely time tomorrow runner


----------



## Steff

Hav a lovely time runner


Well blown wages on last of Xmas pressies but hay most of it was on soN x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hav a lovely time runner
> 
> 
> Well blown wages on last of Xmas pressies but hay most of it was on soN x



You can relax now until next year Steff  Well, apart from all that working you are doing!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You can relax now until next year Steff  Well, apart from all that working you are doing!



Lol yeah 
I'm excited about tomorrow tho whereas we usually meet on 27th with marts bro and mum etc we r seeing them tomoro cause of work commitments.kids will hav an early xmas lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Lol yeah
> I'm excited about tomorrow tho whereas we usually meet on 27th with marts bro and mum etc we r seeing them tomoro cause of work commitments.kids will hav an early xmas lol



Ooh! Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all OK. 

I'm finally relaxing after a frantic day.

Read the CPR report today of the potential match and I want him ! Fingers crossed Sean agrees. We have to give our decision to our sw by the 30 th December


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all OK.
> 
> I'm finally relaxing after a frantic day.
> 
> Read the CPR report today of the potential match and I want him ! Fingers crossed Sean agrees. We have to give our decision to our sw by the 30 the December



Eek! Is there still a possibility of two children, even if they are not siblings? Or are you settled on one?

Good luck in making your decision


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Eek! Is there still a possibility of two children, even if they are not siblings? Or are you settled on one?
> 
> Good luck in making your decision



We would still like 2, if the bm has another child we would be asked if we would like that one. If we took another which is not blood related we would have to be careful with contact (letter box or direct) as they could be different and cause sibling rivalry. Lots to consider still xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> We would still like 2, if the bm has another child we would be asked if we would like that one. If we took another which is not blood related we would have to be careful with contact (letter box or direct) as they could be different and cause sibling rivalry. Lots to consider still xxx



Life's never dull for you is it?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Life's never dull for you is it?



Oh no lol ! What a year, I don't do things by half ha ha ha x


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Hope you all have a lovely day



Sorry alan just spotted this

Thank u x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Oh no lol ! What a year, I don't do things by half ha ha ha x



And just think how different 2013 will be for you!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> And just think how different 2013 will be for you!



I know I'm so excited

I'm of to bed now as I think a 5 year old is gonna get me up early in the morning. 

Good night and sleep well x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I know I'm so excited
> 
> I'm of to bed now as I think a 5 year old is gonna get me up early in the morning.
> 
> Good night and sleep well x



Sleep soundly Di night xx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. still raining. I hope Pumper Sue and others in Devon and Cornwall are ok, I know the water levels down there were still rising last night. Take care all.

John.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

hope everyones well best lie in ive had for yonks, must of needed it mind you 

have a good day all off over to the bil's about 12 x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> 
> hope everyones well best lie in ive had for yonks, must of needed it mind you
> 
> have a good day all off over to the bil's about 12 x



Good morning! (Just!)  First lie-in I've had in living memory! Woke at around 6 am then next time I looked it was 10:30! Sunshine here today


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone hope your all well.

Busy day so far today, took nephew home been to mil & fil .

Now gonna do nothing for the rest of the day xxx


----------



## Steff

Well had a great afternoon, fine food company and pressies lol, back with some sausages my mil brought us from bournemouth lol strange pressies we get at times


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well had a great afternoon, fine food company and pressies lol, back with some sausages my mil brought us from bournemouth lol strange pressies we get at times



Ah yes, those famous Bournemouth sausages!


----------



## Steff

Nights all x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. We still have the rain in the West Country.

Well the big day is almost here, so I will wish every single one of our members (and married ones of course ) A very Merry Christmas and prosperous New Year.


John


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. We still have the rain in the West Country.
> 
> Well the big day is almost here, so I will wish every single one of our members (and married ones of course ) A very Merry Christmas and prosperous New Year.
> 
> 
> John



Merry Christmas to you, your daughter, and of course the lovely Rosie! 

Very dull here, although no rain, but it is very mild so no white Christmas this year I think!


----------



## Steff

Merry Xmas John xxx

Morning all well boxing day shopping done so no shopping now till thur woo x


----------



## runner

Morning all - have a lovely Christmas John and everyone.

Hope you enjoyed your lay-in Northe - may there be many more of them!

Well, I have stocked up on cuddles and kisses with grandchildren, and hugs with son and DIL. Cleaning out last chicken house, doing last few bits housework, then preparing tomorrow's dinner as far as poss, then putting out the carrots for Reindeer and Pie for FC


----------



## Dizzydi

Merry Christmas eve everyone,  hope your all well.

Diet coke cake made and sticky toffee pudding.

Been looking on the internet at cots, bedding, prams, car seats etc ! Omg

I'm now watching the Muppets


----------



## ukjohn

Dizzydi said:


> Merry Christmas eve everyone,  hope your all well.
> 
> Diet coke cake made and sticky toffee pudding.
> 
> Been looking on the internet at cots, bedding, prams, car seats etc ! Omg
> 
> I'm now watching the Muppets




Di just a reminder, childrens programs will be switching from BBC1 in the New Year to CBBC channel. 

John.


----------



## Steff

well place was dead today thank goodness i did come home with 2 fullers xmas puds all very poshly wrapped so shall enjoy them tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone, I hope you are all well  It's bucketing down outside here this morning - I hope all our members are safe and dry in their houses!


----------



## Ellie Jones

Hi all

Merry Christmas.

Nortnerner, the actually now stopped phew


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, Seasons Greetings. Its still raining here, but not heavy . I hope everyone has a great day today.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all happy xmas, not to bad up at 8

Have an enjoyable rest of the day all


----------



## runner

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Happy Christmas everyone!



Happy Christmas runner! Have you picked out a chicken for dinner?


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Happy Christmas everyone!



Happy Christmas runner xx


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Happy Christmas runner! Have you picked out a chicken for dinner?



Strictly Turkey Northe


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Dull and grey this morning, more rain expected.

Hope you all enjoyed your Christmas Day, and now gearing up for your Boxing Day pigout 


And for those who have had family members that have been taken ill this past few days, I send comfort and peace, hope things have improved.

John.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Hope alls well

Heading f shower then work boo hope it's dead


----------



## runner

Morning steff, John and all.  Lovely and sunny here today, and here I am still in dressing gown!  Hope everyone's OK and enjoying the day.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Sshhh, its just stopped raining, but not looking to promising.

Have a nice day.

John.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.
Tis raining so hard I can't see out of the window. Looking on the bright side though there surely can't be a lot left up there to come down


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Rain is tanking it down at the mo grr


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  We've actually got sunshine at the moment


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Raining here at the moment  Hope everyone has a good day planned!


----------



## Steff

Work is planned so not good lol x

Just back from morrisons got wet but dryed off now.
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. I thought I had a nice tan,  but just discovered its rust from all this rain, yes its raining here again 


Steff..Hope things are getting easier at work after the Christmas rush. x


John.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. I thought I had a nice tan,  but just discovered its rust from all this rain, yes its raining here again
> 
> 
> Steff..Hope things are getting easier at work after the Christmas rush. x
> 
> 
> John.



Morning john x

Yes this week has been a lot diffirent thank goodness.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. Dull and cloudy here so I'm hibernating again


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Very windy but dry here 

Off to hit the next sale this morning son got some vouchers for Xmas then off to replace broken fryer 

Have a good day all


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. It is pouring down with rain again here. hope you all have better weather.




John.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, after raining all night and most of the morning it's now dry. For how long is anyones guess


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Its been raining again all night and just stopped about 10 minutes ago, but heavy showers forcast throught the day.

Enjoy your Sunday.
John.


----------



## Steff

Morning guys

Hope everyone is tip top, just back from shopping nice and quiet so nice easy job for a Sunday morning.

Hope everyone has a good day, the sun is actually shining im in shock lol


----------



## Steff

Morning

Pouring down here grr, off t get shopping in for next 2 days

Be good all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

hiya Steff, it's raining here as well  Them showers is holding hands again 
Very mild though roses are still blooming in the garden.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope you have all had a great Christmas.

Mine has been very nice, few lazy days. I now can't wait for next Christmas and the extra joys it will bring.

I'm waiting for the next step re the little baby ............impatient mother in waiting! I knew nothing would happen over Christmas.

I hope everyone has as great evening whatever your doing x


----------



## Steff

Hya sue rained till about 4 now stopped phew


Di have a gd evening sweet


----------



## runner

Hi all, hope you have a lovely evening.  Large mulled wine please!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi all, hope you have a lovely evening.  Large mulled wine please!



Coming right up! Enjoy, and have a wonderful 2013!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi all, hope you have a lovely evening.  Large mulled wine please!



Have a great New year runner x


----------



## am64

happy new year to you all x let it be a good one x


----------



## Steff

Well I'm first post fr 2013 hehe

Fireworks been goin crazy about an hour now lucky woody is heavy sleeper 



*Happy 2013 diabetessupport and all who sail in it *


----------



## runner

Happy New Year Steff and all in St Bedia!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Coming right up! Enjoy, and have a wonderful 2013!



Thanks NOrthe, I've had a few now HIc!  Have a great 2013 too (oh how that date feels like science fiction!)


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone and a happy new year.
The sun is shining as well this morning so things off to a good start for the new year.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Well I'm shattered neighbours decided to have an almighty fight went on for 2 hrs grrrr. Work will be a nightmare 
Sun is out at least tho


----------



## Steff

Right off to work,please pray for me that it's gonna be quiet like we all do at work lol.could do with least customers the better the tired levels I'm feeling at mo lol

Have a good day all x


----------



## Dizzydi

Happy New Year everyone!

I'm feeling a little delicate today, family party last night 007 themed. Dad got me ratted.


----------



## Steff

Well so much for being a quiet day totally manic grrr im shattered


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope you've had great days.

I finally managed to east some tea at my sisters house, but boy am I still hungover! Hare of the dog ? .........nnnooooooooooo


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope you've had great days.
> 
> I finally managed to east some tea at my sisters house, but boy am I still hungover! Hare of the dog ? .........nnnooooooooooo



Hope you're feeling better tomorrow Di!


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is fine

Dry but cold so far today.off to work now so have a good Wednesday all x


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hope you're feeling better tomorrow Di!



Good evening everyone hope your all well.

Still felt a little minging today !

Didn't sleep at all last night and have been very tired today! Better get used to not much sleep he he he


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope your all well.
> 
> Still felt a little minging today !
> 
> Didn't sleep at all last night and have been very tired today! Better get used to not much sleep he he he



The era of responsibility is almost upon you!  Hope you are firing on all cylinders soon!


----------



## Steff

Lol do I have b.o or sumit in this room every time I post in here I'm ignored


----------



## runner

Hi Steff, I've brought you some deodorant


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi Steff, I've brought you some deodorant



Rofl as long as its dove I'll accept gracefully


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Lol do I have b.o or sumit in this room every time I post in here I'm ignored



Big apologies Steff, I haven't meant to ignore you


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Very mild today, if it wasn't so gloomy I'd almost think it was spring!


----------



## runner

Sad day - been to funeral of daughter's old school friend.  Yet another victim of cancer and such a lovely and talented young woman too.  I feel so sorry for her poor family adjusting to life without her....  Nice to see my daughter though who came up from Portsmouth to attend.  Large hot cup of tea please.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Sad day - been to funeral of daughter's old school friend.  Yet another victim of cancer and such a lovely and talented young woman too.  I feel so sorry for her poor family adjusting to life without her....  Nice to see my daughter though who came up from Portsmouth to attend.  Large hot cup of tea please.



Very sorry to hear this runner  One hot cuppa coming right up.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone,  hope you're all well.

Runner how sad for your daughter's friend and family.

Steff I love you xxx

God im tired I haven't slept properly for a week! !!!


----------



## Northerner

Hope you slept well Di 

Good morning everyone, very mild again here this morning - was tempted to switch to the spring duvet last night as it was too warm, plus I noticed quite a few houses with their bedroom windows open as I was out on my run - too stuffy for them!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hope you slept well Di
> 
> Good morning everyone, very mild again here this morning - was tempted to switch to the spring duvet last night as it was too warm, plus I noticed quite a few houses with their bedroom windows open as I was out on my run - too stuffy for them!



Good morning northy, I actually did manage to sleep! 

Of to see consultant at hospital this morning,  gonna have to admit to bs being horrendous for the last 4  to 5 months. .......


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning northy, I actually did manage to sleep!
> 
> Of to see consultant at hospital this morning,  gonna have to admit to bs being horrendous for the last 4  to 5 months. .......



Hope things go better than expected!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hope things go better than expected!



Thanks northy x


----------



## Steff

Have a gd day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Have a gd day all



You too Steff, are you working today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You too Steff, are you working today?



Work every week day x


----------



## Dizzydi

Seen the consultant,  he thinks im to hard on myself.  He has offered me the Dafne course!   

Ive accepted,  6 month waiting list and me being a T2


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Seen the consultant,  he thinks im to hard on myself.  He has offered me the Dafne course!
> 
> Ive accepted,  6 month waiting list and me being a T2



That's good news Di


----------



## runner

Yes Di, great news.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone. Hope your all well.

Have a great weekend x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope your all well.
> 
> Have a great weekend x



And you Di  Anything planned?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> And you Di  Anything planned?



Quick trot on the treadmill sat morn, shopping and ma and pa coming for tea. Gonna get bike out on Sunday not been on it since day I ended up in hospital!

R u up to much x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Quick trot on the treadmill sat morn, shopping and ma and pa coming for tea. Gonna get bike out on Sunday not been on it since day I ended up in hospital!
> 
> R u up to much x



Going to try and get a couple of runs in myself whilst the weather's good for it  Have a good 'un!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all

how is john does anyone know not seen him on for abit,maybe getting over the new years celebrations lol 

hope everyone is good, the place is a mess at the minute cardboard bottles of paint pvc glue bottles struned all over , we had to make a dash to get 4 tubes of pringles to use as the trivets on the sides of the castle for sons project haha, of course the idea of 4 tubes worth of pringles did not sway me at all


----------



## Northerner

Sounds like quite a project Steff!  Good fun though!  Hope he gets an A!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sounds like quite a project Steff!  Good fun though!  Hope he gets an A!



Yes it has to be in for the 14th but rather then leave things to the last minute we started it today, i say we as yet son ha done nothing but chose the paint lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes it has to be in for the 14th but rather then leave things to the last minute we started it today, i say we as yet son ha done nothing but chose the paint lol



You should make some diabotics whilst you're in creative flow!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

Nice lie in for me 1040 woo gotta make most of it as sons back to school tomo so bk to 6am starts

Hope everyone has a good Sunday x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Nice lie in for me 1040 woo gotta make most of it as sons back to school tomo so bk to 6am starts
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Sunday x



Good morning  Is he looking forward to going back Steff?

Been out for a nice run and had 15 minutes with Gay Gasper, washed up, laid mouse trap, collected all glass jars, bottles etc. to take to recycling. Flipping mouse scared me half to death this morning by scurrying across my living room and disappearing under gap in skirting board!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Is he looking forward to going back Steff?
> 
> Been out for a nice run and had 15 minutes with Gay Gasper, washed up, laid mouse trap, collected all glass jars, bottles etc. to take to recycling. Flipping mouse scared me half to death this morning by scurrying across my living room and disappearing under gap in skirting board!



Yeah think the boredom hit on about day 3 lol, all hi class mates live a bus ride away and as yet im not at that stage to let him go on bus alone .

OoHHHHH mouse again al is that the same one u started a thread about ?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah think the boredom hit on about day 3 lol, all hi class mates live a bus ride away and as yet im not at that stage to let him go on bus alone .
> 
> OoHHHHH mouse again al is that the same one u started a thread about ?



I think it probably is. Hard to keep them out generally as my house is pretty old and there are little gaps everywhere and they don't need much. Looked too dark to be a wood mouse like I've had in the past, and looked bigger too - hope it wasn't a little rat!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon Steff and Alan.

Been out in the bike. Now sat in my jimmies with a huge mug of coffee. Hot bath is on the cards and re painting my nails.

Steff your sons project sounds fun. Alan I hope you sort the mouse soon.


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon Steff and Alan.
> 
> Been out in the bike. Now sat in my jimmies with a huge mug of coffee. Hot bath is on the cards and re painting my nails.
> 
> Steff your sons project sounds fun. Alan I hope you sort the mouse soon.



Glad to hear you got out on the bike Di, have a relaxing afternoon and evening 

I'm guessing the mouse trap will be sprung overnight...


----------



## Steff

Afters Di xx nice going lady for a Sunday


----------



## AJLang

Afternoon everyone.  Tomorrow is my first day training to be a Citizens Advice Volunteer also the first day since I've been on the pump that I will be away from home for several hours!  I'm also hoping that they will have the equipment sorted out for my eyes....so I'm feeling a combination of nervous and excited


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Afternoon everyone.  Tomorrow is my first day training to be a Citizens Advice Volunteer also the first day since I've been on the pump that I will be away from home for several hours!  I'm also hoping that they will have the equipment sorted out for my eyes....so I'm feeling a combination of nervous and excited



Hope everything goes really well for you Amanda, it's great of you to volunteer your time to help others in this way


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Well all kinda back to normal, son starts at 1035 for whatever reason today.hope everyone is good x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well all kinda back to normal, son starts at 1035 for whatever reason today.hope everyone is good x



Morning Steff  Probably to give the teachers a chance to have a last lie-in! 

Have a great day everyone, very mild here again.


----------



## Northerner

Well, trap was sprung when I got up this morning, but no Mr Mouse inside - hope it's not because he's too big to fit in!


----------



## Steff

ooooohhh scary alan 

Well good day ended badly son has broke his bed grrr, no way it can be replaced so oh guna work his magic on it some time in weel


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> ooooohhh scary alan
> 
> Well good day ended badly son has broke his bed grrr, no way it can be replaced so oh guna work his magic on it some time in weel



Oh no! Hope it can be fixed OK!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Well, trap was sprung when I got up this morning, but no Mr Mouse inside - hope it's not because he's too big to fit in!



Watch out Alan:  "But it's all in a mouse's night
To take on all those who would fight
There I was with my back to the wall
Then comes this monster mouse, he's ten feet tall
With teeth and claws to match
It only took one blow"


From: GENESIS - ALL IN A MOUSE'S NIGHT LYRICS


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh no! Hope it can be fixed OK!



Thanks Alan, no point getting him a new one even if we cud afford it, won't learn him a lesson gr


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Watch out Alan:  "But it's all in a mouse's night
> To take on all those who would fight
> There I was with my back to the wall
> Then comes this monster mouse, he's ten feet tall
> With teeth and claws to match
> It only took one blow"
> 
> 
> From: GENESIS - ALL IN A MOUSE'S NIGHT LYRICS



Ah, thanks, I feel much better now


----------



## Steff

Nighs all 6am start tomo


X


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nighs all 6am start tomo
> 
> 
> X



Are you up yet Steff?  Hope you slept well! 

The trap has sprung again, and there's definitely a resident this time  Trip to the park later...


----------



## Steff

Morning Alan yes lol

Oooh at last the little bugger is caught lol


----------



## runner

Morning Steff, Alan.  Well done alan - hope it doesn't have homing instincts!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning Steff, Alan.  Well done alan - hope it doesn't have homing instincts!



Morning runner  That's why they get taken to the park - I read somewhere that a mouse will find its way home from up to half a mile away, so I take it a bit further than that to let it go.  I'll put the trap down again tonight though in case there's more than one or it comes back!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning Steff, Alan.  Well done alan - hope it doesn't have homing instincts!



Morning runner x

Blooming cold this morn


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning runner x
> 
> Blooming cold this morn



It was good weather for my run this morning though - cool, calm, dry and a bit misty. Lovely sunrise as I was getting back!


----------



## runner

Dull here this morning Steff - haven't been outside yet.  Stay warm!


----------



## Northerner

Mr Mouse has now been safely released back into the wild  Disappeared in a flash! It was actually quite small - hope it doesn't find its way back!


----------



## AJLang

I'm glad that Mr Mouse has been released.  I've just completed my First two days of CAB training.  Also got my creative writing grade back although it wasnt great it was far better than the last assignment grade which was awful.  Now got three days to focus on learning poetry techniques and online CAB training. I still miss my job but I really am enjoying my new life


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I'm glad that Mr Mouse has been released.  I've just completed my First two days of CAB training.  Also got my creative writing grade back although it wasnt great it was far better than the last assignment grade which was awful.  Now got three days to focus on learning poetry techniques and online CAB training. I still miss my job but I really am enjoying my new life



Well done Amanda  Have you read Stephen Fry's The Ode Less Travelled? Excellent and entertaining guide to all things poetry!

Good luck with the training!


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Darts season bak tonight the fours comp is on 

Hope alls well


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northener I have the Ode Less Travelled on my Kindle ready to read after I've gone through the study chapters. I've been told that I need to widen my vocabulary so have decided to get a food glossary so that I can write a poem about cooking in my kitchen


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Mr Mouse has now been safely released back into the wild  Disappeared in a flash! It was actually quite small - hope it doesn't find its way back!



As it's quite small are you sure it not one of a family?
Best leave the mouse catcher down for a few days or more.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> As it's quite small are you sure it not one of a family?
> Best leave the mouse catcher down for a few days or more.



It's all set up again!  It was the same size as mice that I've caught in the past, just looked bigger when it ran across the floor the other night - probably my imagination!


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Northener I have the Ode Less Travelled on my Kindle ready to read after I've gone through the study chapters. I've been told that I need to widen my vocabulary so have decided to get a food glossary so that I can write a poem about cooking in my kitchen



Evening all.  don't forget to post it on here when you've done it AJ


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all
> 
> Darts season bak tonight the fours comp is on
> 
> Hope alls well



Evening Steff, hope you've had a good day


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Miracle how I'm up darts finished t 12.45 last night to bed at 01.30 anyways got to semis but were runners up x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Miracle how I'm up darts finished t 12.45 last night to bed at 01.30 anyways got to semis but were runners up x



Morning Steff Well done on getting to the semis! Finals next time 

Looks like I have now caught Mrs Mouse, so another trip to the park is on the cards...


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Well done Northe and Steff on Mouse-catching and Darts.  Strong coffee Steff?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Looks like I have now caught Mrs Mouse, so another trip to the park is on the cards...



Lol I suspect you will have a few more yet to catch.
I suspected a mouse in my previous house as heard somenoises one night from the kitchen.
So I set the traps and was suprised to have 5 mouses in the end 2 adults and 3 younger ones. One mouse was found fast asleep nice and warm in the dogs bed, with the dog I might add


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff Well done on getting to the semis! Finals next time
> 
> Looks like I have now caught Mrs Mouse, so another trip to the park is on the cards...



Ohh my Alan your never alone in your house lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ohh my Alan your never alone in your house lol



Now released in the park - little b*gger went scampering off in the direction of home!  Hopefully, it's not possible it could find its way back to my house, is it? I took this one even further away! Will set the trap again tonight though...


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol I suspect you will have a few more yet to catch.
> I suspected a mouse in my previous house as heard somenoises one night from the kitchen.
> So I set the traps and was suprised to have 5 mouses in the end 2 adults and 3 younger ones. One mouse was found fast asleep nice and warm in the dogs bed, with the dog I might add



Yes, I rather suspect I may have more to transport! I have two traps, so may try setting both of them.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Now released in the park - little b*gger went scampering off in the direction of home!  Hopefully, it's not possible it could find its way back to my house, is it? I took this one even further away! Will set the trap again tonight though...



you need to stop eating all those green jelly babies the smell is attracting them back lol 

Catch you all later off to work


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> you need to stop eating all those green jelly babies the smell is attracting them back lol
> 
> Catch you all later off to work



Hope you have a good day Steff


----------



## LeeLee

Alan, wasn't there a trial last year that proved snails can find their way home?  Maybe mice also have a well-developed homing instinct.  And if your mouse is a Mummy...


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Alan, wasn't there a trial last year that proved snails can find their way home?  Maybe mice also have a well-developed homing instinct.  And if your mouse is a Mummy...



I've read that you need to take mice at least 800 metres away, but goodness knows how they manage it if any of my mice find their way back, several streets to cross and changes of direction! Perhaps I should tag them!


----------



## LeeLee

The snails trial involved a blob of red nail varnish to identify them.  Not sure a mouse would sit still long enough for it to dry!


----------



## gail1

morning all hope you  are all well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all hope you  are all well



Morning Gail! Are you back into your swimming yet?


----------



## gail1

yes started back yesterday


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> yes started back yesterday



Good for you - well done!


----------



## LeeLee

The sun has now put in an appearance.  This afternoon I'm going to walk to the town centre, which is a 20-minute bus ride away.  I have my weekly weigh-in tonight, wish me luck!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> The sun has now put in an appearance.  This afternoon I'm going to walk to the town centre, which is a 20-minute bus ride away.  I have my weekly weigh-in tonight, wish me luck!



Good luck LeeLee! Enjoy the walk in the sunshine - sun is shining here too!


----------



## gail1

good luck lee lee Im just back from swimming managed 40 lengths which im pleased with


----------



## Steff

Good luck lee lee

Hi all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good luck lee lee
> 
> Hi all



Evening Steff, have you had a good day?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff, have you had a good day?



Tiring lol but luckily place was quiet
X


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening all you lovely people.

Quick pop in for me.

Just waiting for a firm date 16 or 21st Jan for baby's sw and family planner to visit and hopefully agree we are the right parents for baby !!!!

Also sister is booked in for as c-section on the 16 th baby is breech xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening all you lovely people.
> 
> Quick pop in for me.
> 
> Just waiting for a firm date 16 or 21st Jan for baby's sw and family planner to visit and hopefully agree we are the right parents for baby !!!!
> 
> Also sister is booked in for as c-section on the 16 th baby is breech xxx



Eek! What a special time for your family Di! All happening at once!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  No more mice in the trap this morning!


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## David H

Northerner said:


> Good morning all!  No more mice in the trap this morning!



Field mice tend to make their way indoors for warmth, happened me last year during a cold spell.

I burnt toast under the grill (had disconnected the smoke alarm in adjacent sitting room it was always going off) so I smelt it before I saw the black smoke.

Left the front and back doors open to clear the air and reckon that's when they got in.

Glad you've got rid of yours (hate those meeces to pieces)


----------



## Northerner

David H said:


> Field mice tend to make their way indoors for warmth, happened me last year during a cold spell.
> 
> I burnt toast under the grill (had disconnected the smoke alarm in adjacent sitting room it was always going off) so I smelt it before I saw the black smoke.
> 
> Left the front and back doors open to clear the air and reckon that's when they got in.
> 
> Glad you've got rid of yours (hate those meeces to pieces)



I thought that too David, but it's been really mild here lately, so surprised to see them coming indoors. Perhaps finding refuge from the hundreds of cats that roam the area!


----------



## LeeLee

Well, the walk into town took an hour and 10 mins, but I went a bit wrong so could probably shave off the 10 mins.  Will try it again soon.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Well, the walk into town took an hour and 10 mins, but I went a bit wrong so could probably shave off the 10 mins.  Will try it again soon.



That's a decent walk!


----------



## gail1

morning all its a bit misty here. hope you are all well


----------



## Steff

morning gail its abit foggy here atm, hope you are ok x


----------



## gail1

im well thanks steff


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> im well thanks steff



good huni, hows swimming going x


----------



## Steff

Evening all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all



Evening Steff, how was your day?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff, how was your day?



Hiya Alan was good, yours


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hiya Alan was good, yours



Good thanks Steff, it's getting cold again though!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good thanks Steff, it's getting cold again though!



Yer sick of hearing about the reports of snow coming Sunday,usually a flash in the pan


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yer sick of hearing about the reports of snow coming Sunday,usually a flash in the pan



It'll be chaos! Chaos I tell you!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  No more meeces, unless they've got wise to the trap!


----------



## gail1

morning all take care everyone


----------



## Steff

Morning all woo its Friday and takeway night hehe god im easily pleased


hope all is well


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Steff, enjoy!  My takeaway night is Weds AFTER my weigh-in - gives me longer to undo the damage before my next encounter with the scales.


----------



## Steff

LeeLee said:


> Hi Steff, enjoy!  My takeaway night is Weds AFTER my weigh-in - gives me longer to undo the damage before my next encounter with the scales.



hehe well done on your slimmer of the week accolade LeeLee

Its been about 5 mnth since i had a takeaway so this really is a treat lol


----------



## gail1

hope you enjoy take a way steff i fancy one now still i had the treat of scrambled eggs on toast at our local cafe this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your well.


----------



## Steff

cheers gail was ok accept the wait so we got ice cream and a drink thrown in for inconvinience


----------



## gail1

morning all its cold here this morning Hope everyone is well take care


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all its cold here this morning Hope everyone is well take care



Good morning Gail  Very cold here too and the wind is howling outside - debating whether to go for a run or leave it until tomorrow! Will you be going swimming today?


----------



## gail1

no not swimming today to cold out


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> no not swimming today to cold out



I was just getting ready for my run and a huge thunderstorm with hailstones has just started!  Not sure I'm that brave!

Stay warm and cosy Gail, and have a nice relaxing day


----------



## Northerner

Well, I took the plunge and managed 5 miles in rather 'challenging' conditions!  Always hard to set foot outside the door when the weather is terrible, but feel better for it now


----------



## AJLang

Well done Northener.  Flurries of snow have been spotted in Northampton but not the part where we live.  It's very cold.


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Hope u all had a gd day


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well. 

Currently babysitting for my niece and nephew.  Took me ages to get the little monkeys into bed lol !


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope your all well.
> 
> Currently babysitting for my niece and nephew.  Took me ages to get the little monkeys into bed lol !



A large tot of whisky each would have calmed them down Di. No need to thank me, I'm full of parenting tips, you only need to ask


----------



## runner

Morning all. Very fine snow/hail occassional showers here today.  Sky looks heavy.  Apart from walking dog, a relaxing day indoors methinks.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all. Very fine snow/hail occassional showers here today.  Sky looks heavy.  Apart from walking dog, a relaxing day indoors methinks.



Morning runner, everyone  Much colder this morning here, but bright and dry - nice contrast to yesterday's heavy rain for my run!  Hope the white stuff stays away, looks like we might escape it here on the South coast


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## gail1

morning all take care all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all





gail1 said:


> morning all take care all



Good morning ladies, hope you have a lovely day in store!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all well. 

Managed a 16 km bike ride today.  Dismantled bed in my guest room ready for decorating and turning into a computer room/playroom. 

Gone hypo 4 times in 2 days!  Worst one being 3 o clock this morning.  Think my Pancras is back from having a long long holiday!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope you're all well.
> 
> Managed a 16 km bike ride today.  Dismantled bed in my guest room ready for decorating and turning into a computer room/playroom.
> 
> Gone hypo 4 times in 2 days!  Worst one being 3 o clock this morning.  Think my Pancras is back from having a long long holiday!



Hiya Di  Well done on the bike ride. Maybe because you are getting more active you need to lower your insulin doses? Plus, there may be a lot of truth in the pancreas recovering - you've had quite a lot to deal with in recent months so maybe it's taken until now to recover fully


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hiya Di  Well done on the bike ride. Maybe because you are getting more active you need to lower your insulin doses? Plus, there may be a lot of truth in the pancreas recovering - you've had quite a lot to deal with in recent months so maybe it's taken until now to recover fully



Hi Alan been lowering novorapid,  even forgot to have with lunch today,  which I hsd about an hr after cycle doh! I'll be keeping my beedy eye on things. 

Hope you're well xxx


----------



## Steff

Evening all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all



Evening Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff



Hi Alan hope ur well

Lucky m had 2 weeks off work grr jealous


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi Alan hope ur well
> 
> Lucky m had 2 weeks off work grr jealous



Don't you ever get any holidays? Even after working Christmas and New Year?


----------



## runner

Ah, spent evening watching Bullet Proof Monk and Mr Selfridge and am now having an early night!  Night all, hope you all sleep well.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Ah, spent evening watching Bullet Proof Monk and Mr Selfridge and am now having an early night!  Night all, hope you all sleep well.



Good night runner  I watched BPM too! Good film


----------



## Steff

Sleep well runner night


Alan I was off wen dad here in nov, but I'm planning on taking week in feb when he is nt here so I can relax


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Sleep well runner night
> 
> 
> Alan I was off wen dad here in nov, but I'm planning on taking week in feb when he is nt here so I can relax



Ah yes, I remember now  Roll on February eh?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ah yes, I remember now  Roll on February eh?



To right gotta ask first but can't see a problem. ....

Have no snow here yet but on its way apparently


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> To right gotta ask first but can't see a problem. ....
> 
> Have no snow here yet but on its way apparently



Hoping the blooming stuff stays away from here!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hoping the blooming stuff stays away from here!



Yup was texting shirley frm the forum earlier she says it's snowing there, NBC London news said we r expecting it from 9am tomoro


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Well awoke to find the roofs and cars covered in snow but thats about it,if thats  our snow spell ill be chuffed lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well awoke to find the roofs and cars covered in snow but thats about it,if thats  our snow spell ill be chuffed lol



Morning Steff. No snow here, hurrah! Flipping cold though!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Just a few light flurries of fine snow again.  Apparently more is to come this eve.
A week off in Feb to relax sounds like a good plan Steff!

Looking forward to Miranda and Lewis tonight after singing practice.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. Tis very wet and and cold here.
So wet even the birds haven't come to the feeders this morning.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all.  Just a few light flurries of fine snow again.  Apparently more is to come this eve.
> A week off in Feb to relax sounds like a good plan Steff!
> 
> Looking forward to Miranda and Lewis tonight after singing practice.



hya runner

yay love Lewis myself second of a 2 parter aint it


----------



## LeeLee

A light dusting this morning, but the sun has come out now.


----------



## gail1

light dusting of snow here. feeling very blue today had a bad weekend crying a lot. managed to force myself to go out this morning as had to pick meds up. think i may go back to bed feel so tired Hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> light dusting of snow here. feeling very blue today had a bad weekend crying a lot. managed to force myself to go out this morning as had to pick meds up. think i may go back to bed feel so tired Hope everyone is well



Hi Gail, very sorry to hear you are feeling so down still  Well done for venturing out, I hope that you are feeling brighter and stronger very soon {{{{{Gail}}}}} Big hugs, my friend


----------



## runner

Hope you're feeling more upbeat now, it's so horrible feeling low.  {{{{{hugs}}}}  from me too x


----------



## LeeLee

Big fat white flakes falling - the good news is that they're melting as soon as they hit the ground, bad news is that they'll freeze overnight.

When I went out this morning, the sewage drain for all six flats had overflowed so badly that it lifted the drain cover.  Anglian Water sent someone out to clear it and clean up within 2 hours of my call.  How's that for service?

I applied for two jobs today.  SOMEBODY wants me, they just don't know it yet!


----------



## Northerner

Fingers crossed for the job applications LeeLee!


----------



## gail1

good luck with the jobs LeeLee


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening hope your all well.

Been a busy day today.

Also got confirmation of sw visit Wednesday morning! I'm just praying we are all agreed and can get the ball rolling properly


----------



## gail1

that sounds good to me Di. Its laying snow here Thank goodness i don't need to go out tomorrow


----------



## Dizzydi

gail1 said:


> that sounds good to me Di. Its laying snow here Thank goodness i don't need to go out tomorrow



How you feeling now Gail? Hope you feel better asap xxx


----------



## Northerner

It'll be Wednesday before you know it Di! Hope all goes smoothly! 

Gail, keep wrapped up in your onesie tomorrow!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> It'll be Wednesday before you know it Di! Hope all goes smoothly!
> 
> Gail, keep wrapped up in your onesie tomorrow!



I know ! I'm so glad its this week, I'd go up the wall waiting another week 

Hope your well today Alan xxx


----------



## Steff

eve all a veryyyy long day here


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> I know ! I'm so glad its this week, I'd go up the wall waiting another week
> 
> Hope your well today Alan xxx



Yes, fine thanks Di 



Steff said:


> eve all a veryyyy long day here



Evening Steff - busy, or bored? Hope you cna have a nice relaxing evening


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes, fine thanks Di
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Steff - busy, or bored? Hope you cna have a nice relaxing evening



bored then at 545 had 3 fish and chips and a whitebait typical lol x


----------



## Steff

Pleased to say m was able to fix lads bed thank god for that lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Pleased to say m was able to fix lads bed thank god for that lol



Ah, good news Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ah, good news Steff



Yes exciting breaking news really excites me these days hehe


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes exciting breaking news really excites me these days hehe



That's what happens when you turn 30 Steff - wait until you're my age!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  So cold in my house this morning that I got a 'too cold to work' error on my meter!


----------



## Steff

Morning allx


----------



## gail1

morning all snow has layed here


----------



## runner

Morning all.  No snow or frost here this morning, but freezing temps expected tonight.  Cleaned out quails yesterday and gave them plenty of straw in anticipation, but I often went out at night in the snow last year to see them, and they were sitting in it looking out at the world instead of in their snug house!

Have a good day all, stay snug as bugs in rugs.  How's the little intruder situation Northe?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  No snow or frost here this morning, but freezing temps expected tonight.  Cleaned out quails yesterday and gave them plenty of straw in anticipation, but I often went out at night in the snow last year to see them, and they were sitting in it looking out at the world instead of in their snug house!
> 
> Have a good day all, stay snug as bugs in rugs.  How's the little intruder situation Northe?



No more sightings runner! Hopefully the pair I caught have rediscovered each other and are now happily invading one of the houses near the park!


----------



## Steff

No more snow here


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well.

Finally finished my month end and year end accounts!

Really anxious about meeting tomorrow....... I've got everything crossed for a go ahead


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope your all well.
> 
> Finally finished my month end and year end accounts!
> 
> Really anxious about meeting tomorrow....... I've got everything crossed for a go ahead



I have my fingers crossed too Di! Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight! 

Well done on getting those accounts done!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I have my fingers crossed too Di! Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight!
> 
> Well done on getting those accounts done!



Thanks northy, had quite a few sleepless nights


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good luck Di.


----------



## Dizzydi

Pumper_Sue said:


> Good luck Di.



Thanks Sue x


----------



## runner

Yes, good Luck Di.


----------



## Steff

All the best Di


Had a hammering at darts tonight best I managed was a 72 finish


----------



## am64

hey folks just a quickie brandy please .... all the best Di xx keep warm all 
...im still warm from a week in tenerife got back yesterday ...last minute decision to sort out those winter/christmas retail madness blues xx bliss


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hey folks just a quickie brandy please .... all the best Di xx keep warm all
> ...im still warm from a week in tenerife got back yesterday ...last minute decision to sort out those winter/christmas retail madness blues xx bliss



Not jealous at all!


----------



## Steff

Hav a gd day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hav a gd day all



Morning Steff, everyone  Caught another little beggar!


----------



## Northerner

Brrrrr!!!!!! VERY cold for my run this morning -5C


----------



## AJLang

All the best Di.  Morning everyone.  Thought it was cold when I got up this morning....then discovered that the heating had stopped working  Fortunately OH was able to fix it


----------



## Steff

Nasty situation in central london helicopter crash 2 dead


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nasty situation in central london helicopter crash 2 dead



Awful


----------



## runner

Morning, er Afternoon all!  Sad news about the 'copter crash.  Snowing ans settling here today - looks like we're joining the rest of the Norfolk.

Glad you had a good time Am - what weather to come back to!

Oh dear Northe,  do you think they're finding their way back - I think you should write them a warning poem to put them off


----------



## LeeLee

Oh dear Runner, you need to come south... it's a beautiful but chilly sunny day here in LaLaLand (Essex).  I'm off for the hour-long walk into town shortly, wearing lots of layers (some of which will be peeled off for my weigh-in).


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff, everyone  Caught another little beggar!



Sounds as if you have nest of them  Best to keep the trap down for a few weeks until all are cought. As Mum has been rehomed in the park the youngsters will need food so out they will come.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Sounds as if you have nest of them  Best to keep the trap down for a few weeks until all are cought. As Mum has been rehomed in the park the youngsters will need food so out they will come.



I was a little surprised as I had seen nothing for three nights, then this one, which appeared fully grown (not that I'm an expert!). I have two traps so will put them both down tonight and see if I capture a brace!


----------



## gail1

so cold and snowy here in Norfolk im only going out to my corner shop for the basics to slippery to go any further. Im supposed to be seeing my social worker tomorrow but may well have to cancel it due to snow


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> so cold and snowy here in Norfolk im only going out to my corner shop for the basics to slippery to go any further. Im supposed to be seeing my social worker tomorrow but may well have to cancel it due to snow



Take care Gail  Can you speak to your SW on the phone instead?


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Take care Gail  Can you speak to your SW on the phone instead?


 thats a good idea Alan think i may do that


----------



## Steff

Evening all


----------



## Northerner

Evening Steff  Bah! The weather forecast is showing blue for tomorrow


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well on this fine day.

I'm in need of champaign......

I'm so so happy !!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all well on this fine day.
> 
> I'm in need of champaign......
> 
> I'm so so happy !!!!!!!



Brill news Di!!! So happy for you all!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Brill news Di!!! So happy for you all!



Think I'm in a little bit of shock hubby brought home the paint for the nursery lol he only ordered it after lunch.

Painting party anyone ?


----------



## Steff

yeah seen it alan not looking good


DI so pleased for you mwahh xxxxxxx pass my congrats on to sean


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Snow has settled here, but only light covering so far.  chickens and quail seem to be coping with it all, as usual.  Just have to empty the ice from their drinkers and re-fill!

Hope everyone else is OK with it all.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all.  Snow has settled here, but only light covering so far.  chickens and quail seem to be coping with it all, as usual.  Just have to empty the ice from their drinkers and re-fill!
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK with it all.



Fancy looking after some mice?


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Fancy looking after some mice?



LOL - have enough already thanks.  Nelly (our cat) is very good at catching them, but she very kindly brings them indoors and lets them go if I don't manage to catch her and chase her out again first. She _sometimes_ catches them again if I don't manage to get to her first, but the other night we were chasing one around the bedroom at 1am and finally found it in one of my boots   Managed to rescue it and take it outside.


----------



## Steff

Eve runner x


----------



## runner

Evening Steff - hope you're warm and snug!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Evening Steff - hope you're warm and snug!



Yer to warm lol x


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> LOL - have enough already thanks.  Nelly (our cat) is very good at catching them, but she very kindly brings them indoors and lets them go if I don't manage to catch her and chase her out again first. She _sometimes_ catches them again if I don't manage to get to her first, but the other night we were chasing one around the bedroom at 1am and finally found it in one of my boots   Managed to rescue it and take it outside.



Cat fail! I'll stick with the traps then!


----------



## am64

very cold here brrrrrrr day off tomorrow  happy news di  xxx


----------



## Steff

Off to bed nighty nyt


----------



## am64

night steff xx


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Have a shockingly large spot on the end of my nose, of course im getting sympathy galore at home im currently going by the name rudolph hehe x

Hope all is well, very very cold here shiny coating of mist on roofs but nothing more


----------



## gail1

very cold snowy day here cancelled my social worker appointment went to my local corner shop by the time i got back i couldt feel my fingers Hope everybody is well especially  rudolph Take care all


----------



## LeeLee

Still no snow in LaLaLand, but due tomorrow.  Glad the trip to the doc was today!  

I really need to get my bike out of storage now that I've found somewhere to park it, but there's no way I'm going to attempt it in snow as I quite like my bones unbroken.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Has been and is very cold here today. The wind is now howling, blizzards have been threatened and or flooding depending which comes first rain or snow.


----------



## Steff

Ive been igonoring my diabetes again and its caught up with me came home frm work hour early head was hurting made me cry in front of people had a hyper, eyes r sore left eye is killing me dreading tomorrows retionpathy screening dnt wanna go if truth be told. ........


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ive been igonoring my diabetes again and its caught up with me came home frm work hour early head was hurting made me cry in front of people had a hyper, eyes r sore left eye is killing me dreading tomorrows retionpathy screening dnt wanna go if truth be told. ........



Aw Steff, sorry to hear this  A little lapse shouldn't impact on your screening, hopefully so get it over and done with and then try and get back on track with things - remember we are here to help you! 

{{{{{Steff}}}}}


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Aw Steff, sorry to hear this  A little lapse shouldn't impact on your screening, hopefully so get it over and done with and then try and get back on track with things - remember we are here to help you!
> 
> {{{{{Steff}}}}}



Ditto - hope you feel better tomorrow x


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Aw Steff, sorry to hear this  A little lapse shouldn't impact on your screening, hopefully so get it over and done with and then try and get back on track with things - remember we are here to help you!
> 
> {{{{{Steff}}}}}



Ditto too.......hope your feeling better.

Didn't sleep last night way way to excited cant wait to meet our son Harry George !!!!!!!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Ditto too.......hope your feeling better.
> 
> Didn't sleep last night way way to excited cant wait to meet our son Harry George !!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well x



When do you meet him?


----------



## Steff

Thanks u 3


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> When do you meet him?



We won't meet H until around 8th March  still things to do boo hoo but only another 7 weeks!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> We won't meet H until around 8th March  still things to do boo hoo but only another 7 weeks!



It'll come in no time Di


----------



## Steff

Eve all just quick hi, stella on sky then wrestling for me, i just slept through corry on sofa wow i must of been tired lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> It'll come in no time Di



I know lol and tbh I've got loads to get ready. Supposed to start painting nursery next Sunday, now got visitors. I'm otherwise engaged on Saturday...... Something to do with oxford.

Just ordered the nursery furniture 

Hi Steff, hope your well.

I'm hoping I sleep tonight he he he

PS Sean did easy he would start setting the alarm for every 4 hrs during the night so I can practice


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Eve all just quick hi, stella on sky then wrestling for me, i just slept through corry on sofa wow i must of been tired lol



I'm a Stella fan too - recorded it while I watched Pt 2 of silent Witness.

Mornin all.  Snow clearing slightly, but not for long I understand


----------



## Steff

Nights all x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, Tis cold and dark even at 8.30 AM. - 4 overnight.


----------



## Steff

morning all


----------



## runner

Morning Steff, Sue.  Snow beginning to melt here, but expecting heavy snowfall this evening....

Have a nice day x


----------



## Steff

Morning Runner

Been snowing here since about 9 a preety heavy covering.


----------



## gail1

morning all just been to shop for veg have put all in slow cooker with sausages in a pasta sauce they will be yummy tonight. its very cold out there Can i just ask people to think of the birds and put food and water out for them please. Take care all and wrap up warm


----------



## runner

Night all - about another 4" of snow tonight after it had begun to clear.  

Gail, I have put out food and water for birds, but no takers yet - am doing the RSPB birdwatch next weekend!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Night all - about another 4" of snow tonight after it had begun to clear.
> 
> Gail, I have put out food and water for birds, but no takers yet - am doing the RSPB birdwatch next weekend!



Same here runner grr

Sleep well hun xx


----------



## Steff

Morning all, well no more snow since last night phew, sons school is open and im off to work boo hoo lol................ Have a good day all xx


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning all, well no more snow since last night phew, sons school is open and im off to work boo hoo lol................ Have a good day all xx


Hi Steff, hope it wasn't too bad a day at work.  No more snow here today either.


----------



## Steff

Hiya S

yes all ok v quiet in fact x


----------



## runner

Morning all, another light covering of snow from last night.  Back to clearing  stuff accumulated over 10 - 25 years and 2 careers from our 'office', so I can decorate it and swap it for a bedroom and keep my new work stuff in some sensible order!  8 bookshelves and 1 filing cab done, 2 desks, 2 cupboards, 2 more filing cabs 3 more bookshelves and 4 small shelves of computer disks to go!  I'm dreading starting on the loft!


----------



## Steff

Morning ll


----------



## gail1

morning all just put nice load of veg and sauce in slow cooker for tea tonight yum yum. hope every body is well. another cold day today cant decide if to go swimming today or not


----------



## Steff

Wow quite a mission runner good luck x

Oh Gail will take me a while but il be there by tea time


----------



## gail1

you are welcome will save a big plateful for you


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> you are welcome will save a big plateful for you



Drinkypoos as well ??


----------



## gail1

of course need you ask such a question of me


----------



## gail1

im now off swimming


----------



## Steff

Enjoyed swimming I hope Gail x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

I've spent the night cuddling brandy bear ready for him to go to H.

Cot arrived yesterday! I desperately want to start decorating but haven't got time for a few weeks.

I'm now only got 6 weeks and 2 days left to work


----------



## Steff

Hya all good hit a 125 tonite n we won 9-4 woo


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyone is well, met new boss today nice guy


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all hope everyone is well, met new boss today nice guy



Evening Steff  What happened to the last one? Didn't end up in any 'specials' did he?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff  What happened to the last one? Didn't end up in any 'specials' did he?



he has stepped down to sous chef


----------



## runner

Morning all


----------



## Steff

morning all hope your well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Still flipping cold for my run this morning - bring back the mild weather! I don't mind if it's wet!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well.

Meet H's foster mother today !! seen a little video of him and it looks like he will move in permanently on the 11th March !! I will need to finish work on the 4th yipee!!

Oh I'm so excited !!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope your all well.
> 
> Meet H's foster mother today !! seen a little video of him and it looks like he will move in permanently on the 11th March !! I will need to finish work on the 4th yipee!!
> 
> Oh I'm so excited !!



***does the DizzyDi celebration dance***!!!


----------



## Steff

hi all x.............


----------



## runner

Brilliant news Di!


----------



## runner

Hi Steff - posting at the same time nearly!


----------



## Dizzydi

Can I pls have a large VAT to go with my dance !!!!

My mother in law has just popped round with a present for H hes gonna be well spoilt !!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a gd weekend

Leaving this place for few days getting me down my posts being ignored again etc so wanna take a step back as its really erking me off now

Tc


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Steff, have a good weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all have a gd weekend
> 
> Leaving this place for few days getting me down my posts being ignored again etc so wanna take a step back as its really erking me off now
> 
> Tc



Hi Steff, sorry you are feeling this way, I know it can feel that way at times but I'm sure people aren't doing it deliberately. Hope you have a good weekend and a good birthday celebration with M  We'll miss you in Oxford, but hope to see you soon {{{Steff}}}


----------



## LeeLee

Cold and grey here in LaLaLand, but I don't think we'll have snow until this evening, if at all.  I'm going to walk the route to my new job so that on Monday I'll know what time to leave.  At 1.6 miles, I reckon 35 minutes (plus a bit for the getting lost part!).


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  Freezing here still got snow on the ground with more forecast this afternoon and it is very  icy.  I am curled up in the house with the heating on AND the living room fire. I can't get warm.


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Morning all have a gd weekend
> 
> Leaving this place for few days getting me down my posts being ignored again etc so wanna take a step back as its really erking me off now
> 
> Tc



Aw steff we're not ignoring you my love. 

Have a great weekend and wish m a very happy bday from me, lots of love xxx


----------



## am64

hugs steff xx your fine hunny come back when you be ready hugs  xx
sun tan rapidly fading folks ...


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> ...
> sun tan rapidly fading folks ...



You'll have to hope someone brings a sunlamp into the shop!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> You'll have to hope someone brings a sunlamp into the shop!



thinking of booking a few sessions in local tanning shop  seriously the light did be soooooo much good !


----------



## LeeLee

After some rain before daybreak, it's now a beautiful sunny day in LaLaLand.  My lovely granddaughter Eleanor is coming over this afternoon so Mummy and Daddy can go shopping in London.  I think some cake-making is on the cards.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> After some rain before daybreak, it's now a beautiful sunny day in LaLaLand.  My lovely granddaughter Eleanor is coming over this afternoon so Mummy and Daddy can go shopping in London.  I think some cake-making is on the cards.



Nice and sunny here now after a lot of overnight rain 

Have a lovely day with Eleanor, LeeLee!


----------



## runner

Morning all,  sunny here at the mo.  Hope you have a nice weekend and Birthday celebration with M Steff x


----------



## LeeLee

Heavy rain and wind lashing my windows.  So glad it waited until after dark.  With luck, it will be finished before I venture out in the morning.  If not, I do have wet weather gear, but it's a bit big these days!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well.

Mad day today ! Friends came for lunch with there little girls oh so cute they are.

I dragged hubby to toysrus and bought pram, high chair, vests and sleep suits.

Then went to mil and had a hour with niece and nephew x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope your all well.
> 
> Mad day today ! Friends came for lunch with there little girls oh so cute they are.
> 
> I dragged hubby to toysrus and bought pram, high chair, vests and sleep suits.
> 
> Then went to mil and had a hour with niece and nephew x



Hope you've recovered! Building up your little-person stamina I see! 

Calm and mild here today - hope that it stays this way until Spring now!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny and snowless here today.


----------



## gail1

just got back from swimming im knackered and i didt do as much as i normally do. hope everyone is ok


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> just got back from swimming im knackered and i didt do as much as i normally do. hope everyone is ok



See, you've been out of training all weekend Gail! Hope you don't ache too much tomorrow!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope your all well.
> 
> Mad day today ! Friends came for lunch with there little girls oh so cute they are.
> 
> I dragged hubby to toysrus and bought pram, high chair, vests and sleep suits.
> 
> Then went to mil and had a hour with niece and nephew x





gail1 said:


> just got back from swimming im knackered and i didt do as much as i normally do. hope everyone is ok



Such energy from the pair of you 

It's been raining cats and dogs today, flooding is threatened for tonight and tomorrow


----------



## LeeLee

gail1 said:


> just got back from swimming im knackered and i didt do as much as i normally do. hope everyone is ok



Cup of cocoa and an early night then? 

Wet and very windy here.  The walk to work this morning was OK, and I was lucky to get a lift home.  Not looking forward to the walk in the morning.  My wet weather gear is a bit too big, but I'll have to wear it anyway.  I need a new belt or a hole punch!


----------



## Northerner

Morning All! 

A bit grey and miserable here - not really raining, but heavy drizzle  Still, at least it's not cold!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, looks like a repeat of yesterdays weather. With the exception it's warm.


----------



## gail1

hello all been swimming and did my normal 40 lengths so im a happy bunny. hope everyone is ok


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> hello all been swimming and did my normal 40 lengths so im a happy bunny. hope everyone is ok



Well done Gail!


----------



## gail1

thanks Alan Am looking at hotels for London meet will stick with Premier Inn as usual. Going to cost little bit but am going to travel up on the friday and back on monday might stay near the London eye so i can go on it again


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> thanks Alan Am looking at hotels for London meet will stick with Premier Inn as usual. Going to cost little bit but am going to travel up on the friday and back on monday might stay near the London eye so i can go on it again



Sounds like a good plan Gail  I keep thinking I might like to go on the Eye - is it really scary?


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Just quick hi from me off to darts tonight x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all
> 
> Just quick hi from me off to darts tonight x



Hope you throw straight and true Steff!


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone,  hope you're all well. 

Good luck with the darts steff. 

Seen H's medical advisor today and a psychologist.  5 weeks today will be my last day in work for 12 months. .........I can't wait xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone,  hope you're all well.
> 
> Good luck with the darts steff.
> 
> Seen H's medical advisor today and a psychologist.  5 weeks today will be my last day in work for 12 months. .........I can't wait xxx



Do you mean to say you are still excited?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Do you mean to say you are still excited?



Oh yeah


----------



## Hazel

what age is H?


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> what age is H?



6 months Hazel 

Good morning everyone!  Nice and mild here, was sunny earlier but clouding over a bit now. Had a nice run this morning, but there are some very big puddles in the park so was having to improve my hurdling technique (and in some instances, my long jump! )


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Very dissapointed about last night darts were dreadful felt like walking out I do hope i improve soon lol

Hope everyone has a good day sun is lovely today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Very dissapointed about last night darts were dreadful felt like walking out I do hope i improve soon lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day sun is lovely today



Ah, shame about the darts Steff, I'm sure you'll get your mojo back soon!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope you're all well.

Sorry to here bout the darts steff, hope things turn around for you.

Alan thanks for letting Hazel know how old H is.

Got a friend coming for tea so catch you all later x


----------



## Steff

tis ok try again next week

new boss is lovely im pleased to say and my holiday is booked in for 8th woo


----------



## runner

Morning all.  _Still_ sorting through all old paperwork/books/staionery/junk from 'office' prior to decorating and changing it back into bedroom.  Have filled recycling bin and rubbish about twice over and 2 large boxes for charity shop!

So glad your new boss is nice Steff - long may it last


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  _Still_ sorting through all old paperwork/books/staionery/junk from 'office' prior to decorating and changing it back into bedroom.  Have filled recycling bin and rubbish about twice over and 2 large boxes for charity shop!
> 
> So glad your new boss is nice Steff - long may it last



Morning Runner  I shudder to think how long it would take me to sort out everything in my 'spare bedroom', so well done!  

Great to hear you have a good boss Steff, helps the working day go by a lot  Hope you are starting to feel a bit better.

Nice and sunny and mild here today (so far!)


----------



## Steff

Morning runner Alan

Very windy here rain was Absolutly tanking down during night stopped about 7 

Off to work in abit have a good day all


----------



## runner

Have a good day Steff.

How embarrassing - why does somebody always knock at the door when I'm still in my dressing gown!  Now showered and drssed and decided to be a webel for the day - put on a green 'Thursday' sock and a pink 'Friday' sock


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Have a good day Steff.
> 
> How embarrassing - why does somebody always knock at the door when I'm still in my dressing gown!  Now showered and drssed and decided to be a webel for the day - put on a green 'Thursday' sock and a pink 'Friday' sock



It's even worse when someone knocks at my door and I'm still in my dress!  

Have a great day Steff


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> It's even worse when someone knocks at my door and I'm still in my dress!
> 
> Have a great day Steff



ROFL  Especially the Tu-tu   Oooohhh think I need a stiff drink!


----------



## gail1

been swimming did 40 lengths as usual feel good for that. hope everyone is ok


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> been swimming did 40 lengths as usual feel good for that. hope everyone is ok



Hi Gail, well done again  I've been a bit lazy today as my legs feel sore after yesterday's run - shame really as the weather has been nice (although rather windy!). Hope you are having a good day


----------



## Steff

Lmao at Alan n runner 

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone third day wrapped up under my duvet because of my cold.  Due to bunged up nose kept OH and Susie up all night with my snoring. They're not impressed with me.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone third day wrapped up under my duvet because of my cold.  Due to bunged up nose kept OH and Susie up all night with my snoring. They're not impressed with me.



Ah, so that's what I could hear!  Hope you are feeling much better soon Amanda!

Rain here, so hasn't quite got light yet, but it's supposed to be brightening up later! 

Hope everyone has a good 1st of February!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Yuck weather here


----------



## Steff

Evening all what a day 71 covers today all in 30 mins ran outta most stuff lol but glad to be home no plans for wkend lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all what a day 71 covers today all in 30 mins ran outta most stuff lol but glad to be home no plans for wkend lol x



Wow, that does sound busy Steff - I only managed one cover today, two boiled eggs and toast soldiers for 1


----------



## gail1

hi all hope everybody is well.. been swimming and am tired out now had a fizzy drink after i finished feel sick now


----------



## Northerner

Hi Gail, well done on the swim - hope your tummy is feeling settled very soon!


----------



## Steff

Wd Gail Gws missie xxx


----------



## runner

Morning all, hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all, hope you all have a good day.



Good morning runner, everyone!  Went out for a nice run earlier - a bit on the chilly side to start with, but soon got warmed up!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Off out to lunch with lad today m has a rearranged darts match so I'm not sitting in lol

Hav a gd day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off out to lunch with lad today m has a rearranged darts match so I'm not sitting in lol
> 
> Hav a gd day all



Hope you enjoy your lunch Steff - especially since you don't have to make it yourself!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope you enjoy your lunch Steff - especially since you don't have to make it yourself!



Yes bonus Alan lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes bonus Alan lol x



Hope son chooses something appropriate for a budding athlete!  Did you find out what event/events he'll be competing in?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope son chooses something appropriate for a budding athlete!  Did you find out what event/events he'll be competing in?



He wants a knickerbocker glory lmao ..

Never fOund out no he said he will find out Tuesday so we we all be kept in suspense


----------



## gail1

been swimming then lunch then clothes shopping guess whos a happy bunny


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> been swimming then lunch then clothes shopping guess whos a happy bunny



Sounds like a productive day Gail!


----------



## AJLang

Good evening everyone.  Finished my initial training at the Citizens Advice Bureau so tomorrow is my first day "live" so feeling rather nervous


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good evening everyone.  Finished my initial training at the Citizens Advice Bureau so tomorrow is my first day "live" so feeling rather nervous



Well done Amanda! Good luck tomorrow - I'm sure you will be fine, just be yourself and ask for help yourself if there is something you are not sure of


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan they are really,really lovely and helpful people who work there.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan they are really,really lovely and helpful people who work there.



You'll fit right in then!


----------



## Steff

Evening all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all x



Evening Steff! Did your lad enjoy his Knickerbocker Glory?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well.

I could do with a still vat! I'm shattered.

Friends 40th birthday meal last night. Didn't get home till 1 this morning sober! I was driving.

Painted the nursery yesterday and finished the wood work today. Just need the blind fitting and then we can build the cot and wardrobe ..........


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope your all well.
> 
> I could do with a still vat! I'm shattered.
> 
> Friends 40th birthday meal last night. Didn't get home till 1 this morning sober! I was driving.
> 
> Painted the nursery yesterday and finished the wood work today. Just need the blind fitting and then we can build the cot and wardrobe ..........



Sterling work Di! I'm sure little H will appreciate it!  Pour yourself a large one!


----------



## Steff

Didn't have one Alan was so stuffed with wat he had for mains


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Sterling work Di! I'm sure little H will appreciate it!  Pour yourself a large one!



I ain't got any ros? in boo hoo 

Eve Steff x


----------



## Steff

Evening Di x

Last week before my week off yay


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Evening Di x
> 
> Last week before my week off yay



Bet you can't wait, have you got much planned x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Bet you can't wait, have you got much planned x



Nt a lot I want it to recharge batteries mainly x


----------



## Steff

Goodnight all .. Sweetdreams


----------



## runner

Night all.  Good luck Amanda and sounds like your lad had a good meal out Steff - Knicker bocker glory reminds me of my Nan, bless her x


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Nice day today woo,hope everyone is well


----------



## runner

Morning Steff - yes sunny here too - might try hanging out washing before i go clean the chickens and quail out


----------



## AJLang

Evening everyone.  Cold and windy here. We're expecting snow tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Evening everyone.  Cold and windy here. We're expecting snow tomorrow



Brrr!!! How did things go at CAB?


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Brrr!!! How did things go at CAB?



Thank you for asking Alan. CAB was great and very interesting.  I was exhausted at the end but it was well worth it.   I can now chill for the rest of the evening because Mark cooks for me and makes my drinks when I get home on CAB days. I'm spoilt


----------



## AJLang

I meant to add that seeing the CAB clients makes me feel so grateful for everything that I have


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear Amanda!


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all hope everyone is well



Good evening Steff  Have you had a good day?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good evening Steff  Have you had a good day?



Hi Alan yeah was fine nice and quiet
the special at the minute look so yummy, mini toad in the hole with roasties honey glazed carrotts and curly kale mmm


----------



## LeeLee

Steff said:


> Hi Alan yeah was fine nice and quiet
> the special at the minute look so yummy, mini toad in the hole with roasties honey glazed carrotts and curly kale mmm



Why is it that stuff I never really ate much of before D suddenly seems so much more appealing?


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny here, but apparently snowing in Stafford!


----------



## AJLang

Evening everyone.  Had a lazy day today trying to get back my energy after spending yesterday at CAB.


----------



## LeeLee

Blimey that was cold walking home this evening!


----------



## Steff

Hi all .....

Off to darts tonight hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Good luck tonight Steff.

After sunny start, snowing here this evening.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Evening all.  Good luck tonight Steff.
> 
> After sunny start, snowing here this evening.



All good we won tonight yay 

No snow here phew just rain 


Night all


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Congratulations Steff   Rain followed snow, so bag to soggy weather


----------



## Steff

Morning runner

Ty x lovely start to day sun out


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening hope your all well.

Counting down the days till I meet H xxx


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening hope your all well.
> 
> Counting down the days till I meet H xxx



Hope the preparations are going well - get as much sleep and rest as you can now!

Morning everyone.  A little snow here last night an this am, but not settling on road.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope alls well


----------



## runner

Morning Steff, hope all's well.  More snow!


----------



## gail1

hi all hope everybody is well take care all


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  Went to a WI meeting last night and won a bottle of wine. Hope you all have a good day


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  Went to a WI meeting last night and won a bottle of wine. Hope you all have a good day



Nice one!  Afternoon...


----------



## Steff

nice one amanda 

Well hope people have had a good day its sleeting here atm woo


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Runner and Steff.  Got to try and do five hours of CAB studying today but I'm in the mood to curl up with a chicklit book


----------



## Steff

Morning all nt a happy bunny today v unhappy with work but I shall carry on 


Hope everyone had a gd day


----------



## AJLang

Hi Steff sorry to see that you are having problems, I hope that things get better for you


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Sorry to hear work not good Steff.  Hope sorts itself out.


----------



## Steff

Thanks girls weeks hols now woo


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Thanks girls weeks hols now woo



Morning all.

Hope your OK steff and have a nice week of.

Aj hope you enjoyed the wine.

I'm about to scrape myself out of bed and start decorating computer room/play room x


----------



## Steff

Morning all seems snow is on the way booo 

Hope everyone has a good wkend dont over do it Di x


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Have a lovely week off Steff, and I second what Steff said Di!

Hope Northe is recovering {{{hugs}}}

I'm a happy bunny - have just booked tickets for Fairport convention's Cropredy Festival (in August).  My first time there and to hell with the expense!


----------



## runner

Just seen that you're not well either Steff  {{{hugs}}} to you too.  Hope you didn't get it from Northe - I told him he needs to wear more than a Tu-tu in this weather


----------



## Steff

Hiya all

bloomin net went down at 645 last night was still off when we went to bed at 1245 luckily its back now tho 

Thank you runner x


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope all you poorly people are starting to feel better.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope all you poorly people are starting to feel better.



Morning Runner thanks again, feeling urghh but what are sundays for lol


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone's wll, snow here but not a lot lying as we had 15 hrs of rain yesterday.


----------



## runner

Morning Steff.  Actually dry here for once, but cold.  Working indoors today.


----------



## Steff

Evening hi runner had massive flakes of snow but thankfully nothing al all stook around x 

well been a long day actually , can now see why i got a job day time tele is ruuubish


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Evening hi runner had massive flakes of snow but thankfully nothing al all stook around x
> 
> well been a long day actually , can now see why i got a job day time tele is ruuubish



LOL - yeah, things are getting serious when you get excited by Bargain Hunt - guess who kicks her leg in the air at the end 'Yes'.

Looks cold outside - taking son to physio this am (bad back - recovering from protruding disc - ouch!)

PS Like your pic - you look snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## Steff

Morning runner lol at leg x
Hope psycio goes ok for lad..

I'm just up ekkk bad gal


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning runner lol at leg x
> Hope psycio goes ok for lad..
> 
> I'm just up ekkk bad gal



Good for you!   Yes, he's on the mend thanks.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Good for you!   Yes, he's on the mend thanks.



Good good.

Well its very gray here but no rain as yet x

Just debating weather to try out a pancake before lad gets in from school lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good good.
> 
> Well its very gray here but no rain as yet x
> 
> Just debating weather to try out a pancake before lad gets in from school lol



Practice makes perfect!  Grey and very cold here


----------



## Steff

there aunt Bessies finest im afraid so if i muck these up I really am a plonker


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> there aunt Bessies finest im afraid so if i muck these up I really am a plonker



Good old Bessie!  A lot of people appear to have an aunt Bessie...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good old Bessie!  A lot of people appear to have an aunt Bessie...



Yes she comes in very handy at times, she helps me out when I'm doing roasties to


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes she comes in very handy at times, she helps me out when I'm doing roasties to



Me too!


----------



## Steff

Gosh sad times indeed, one lady of my darts team lost her mum last week and now today another lass about my age has lost her dad


----------



## Steff

Goodnight all sleep well x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Goodnight all sleep well x



Good morning  Hope you had a good sleep Steff


----------



## Steff

Morning Alan,

Slept good Ta, son has no lessons today st johns ambulance are in all day with them x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning Alan,
> 
> Slept good Ta, son has no lessons today st johns ambulance are in all day with them x



Morning Steff! That should be interesting for them


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff! That should be interesting for them



Yeah it's a good thing I think for him to learn.

Tis pouring down here today


----------



## AJLang

Morning Steff, Northener and everyone else.  2.5 this morning put me in a very bad mood.  Feeling better now and looking forward to going out for lunch with a friend.  Have a good day everyone


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning Steff, Northener and everyone else.  2.5 this morning put me in a very bad mood.  Feeling better now and looking forward to going out for lunch with a friend.  Have a good day everyone



Good morning Amanda  Sorry to hear about the hypo  Hope you have a nice lunch with your friend!

The Sun is putting in an appearance here now, after lots of rain earlier - a lot warmer too! Stay like this please!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone's well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all hope everyone's well



Morning Steff, everyone  I thought it was supposed to be getting milder? I couldn't pull myself from under my duvet this morning! Brrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff, everyone  I thought it was supposed to be getting milder? I couldn't pull myself from under my duvet this morning! Brrrrrr!!!!



Morning al

Yes agreed waited 10 mins last night for a bus and was stiff when it arrived brrr x

Son has finished school now inset day today so off into town


----------



## gail1

morning all hope you are all well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all hope you are all well



Good morning Gail  How's the weather where you are? Lovely and sunny here now, but still a bit nippy!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Just finished cleaning out chickens and quail - recovering with a cup o coffee, then off for a nice hot shower.  Hope you are all well - glad you're on the mend Northe


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Just finished cleaning out chickens and quail...



Why is it the image of chicken/quail enemas springs (unwelcomed!) to mind when you say that?


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all sun is out and washing on line woo


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone,  hope you're all well. 

Sorry i haven't been around this week.  Busy bee

I've got 12 working days left at work.  I'm finishing 2 day before i meet H for the first time. 

My first meeting with H is 3 weeks today. 

Few more bits in the house to sort and we will be as ready as we can be x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone,  hope you're all well.
> 
> Sorry i haven't been around this week.  Busy bee
> 
> I've got 12 working days left at work.  I'm finishing 2 day before i meet H for the first time.
> 
> My first meeting with H is 3 weeks today.
> 
> Few more bits in the house to sort and we will be as ready as we can be x



Very exciting Di! Hope everything goes smoothly, I'm sure you will be very well-prepared, except for maybe the moment when you get to hold H for the first time (gulp!) 

Good morning all  Started chilly but sunny this morning - much better than the utter misery of last weekend! Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Why is it the image of chicken/quail enemas springs (unwelcomed!) to mind when you say that?



Ha ha, actually it smelt a bit like that (too much information??)


----------



## runner

Morning all - bet you can't wait Di!

Off to see daughter and partner in Portsmouth for the weekend - yay!

Have a nice weekend all - see yu Monday


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all - bet you can't wait Di!
> 
> Off to see daughter and partner in Portsmouth for the weekend - yay!
> 
> Have a nice weekend all - see yu Monday



Have a nice time - lovely weather in this part of the world at the moment!


----------



## Dizzydi

runner said:


> Morning all - bet you can't wait Di!
> 
> Off to see daughter and partner in Portsmouth for the weekend - yay!
> 
> Have a nice weekend all - see yu Monday



Enjoy your weekend runner.

Morning Alan.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all



Good morning Steff  Any plans for today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Any plans for today?



Done already went to town then tesco making beef bergiuone for tea mmm


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Done already went to town then tesco making beef bergiuone for tea mmm



Sounds delicious, I'm on my way!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. I can't believe that OH and I tried to drink two pitchers of cocktails yesterday....we failed to finish the second one  So far life this year is so much better than last year.  Today is Susie walk followed by homemade scones then swimming later in the afternoon. I hope you all have a great day


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. I can't believe that OH and I tried to drink two pitchers of cocktails yesterday....we failed to finish the second one  So far life this year is so much better than last year.  Today is Susie walk followed by homemade scones then swimming later in the afternoon. I hope you all have a great day



Bet you got some disapproving looks from Susie!  Have a lovely day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all.. Boo back to work tomorrow time flies x

Hope everyone enjoys the sun


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Bet you got some disapproving looks from Susie!  Have a lovely day!


She tapped her paw when we got in asking what time it was - it was only 5.30pm. I hope that you have a lovely day as well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.. Boo back to work tomorrow time flies x
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the sun



Enjoy your last day of freedom from servitude Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Enjoy your last day of freedom from servitude Steff!



lol I will 
Ive saved you a portion of beef bourginion lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> lol I will
> Ive saved you a portion of beef bourginion lol



Slurp!!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Have a nice time - lovely weather in this part of the world at the moment!



Evening all.  It was Northe!  On the way home it got cloudier and colder


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all.  It was Northe!  On the way home it got cloudier and colder



Afraid I can only influence the local climate!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Afraid I can only influence the local climate!



I think you should be a bit more generous with your magic!


----------



## Steff

Managed a full day of sun here was in shock


----------



## runner

That's great Steff, for your last day before back to the grind!  Hope you had a lovely day x


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> That's great Steff, for your last day before back to the grind!  Hope you had a lovely day x



Yes weather Was kind to me lol, did some washing ironing and cleaning was super hehe


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Yes weather Was kind to me lol, did some washing ironing and cleaning was super hehe



Tut tut, you should be putting your feet up on your last day off 

Night!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Tut tut, you should be putting your feet up on your last day off
> 
> Night!



Lol never x

Off to bed myself now sleep well


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Well sun is out again but still chilly
off to work now shall see what chaos has been caused without me there hehe 

tc all xx


----------



## runner

Morning   Hope you have a good day at work Steff.


----------



## Steff

Thanks runner , twas ok nice to be back


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening steff and runner hope your both well.

Been to work today and done the square route of knowt lol. Think my brain has ceased to function in the work place. Baby brain only now x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening steff and runner hope your both well.
> 
> Been to work today and done the square route of knowt lol. Think my brain has ceased to function in the work place. Baby brain only now x



Hehe! I hope you have trained your disciples well Di!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I hope you have trained your disciples well Di!



Evening Alan.

I have trained them well lol ........ Once I'm out of there they are on their own


----------



## runner

Night all. It's a stange place to be in Di when you are leaving, and everyone else is carrying on - won't be long now!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Night all. It's a stange place to be in Di when you are leaving, and everyone else is carrying on - won't be long now!



Night runner sleep well x


----------



## runner

Morning all, cold frosty mist this morning.


----------



## Steff

mORNING rUnner x hope your well


----------



## runner

Fine thanks!  Don't know what I was doing in my sleep, but I had a fringe cut into my hair yesterday and when I woke up, all my hair was smooth except for the fringe which was going in every direction possible - been licked by a cow!

Hope you're OK and toasty warm.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Fine thanks!  Don't know what I was doing in my sleep, but I had a fringe cut into my hair yesterday and when I woke up, all my hair was smooth except for the fringe which was going in every direction possible - been licked by a cow!
> 
> Hope you're OK and toasty warm.



lmao@image in my head x

I am fine yeah like tuesdays cause i dont have to go shopping so can lie in till 8 lol x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Very cold here this morning, but bright sunshine. Wondering what is to come when the weatherman says, 'From Wednesday on the weather will start to get cold again' - what part of the UK is he in???  Brrr!!!!


----------



## Steff

lol morning Alan, here its to turn cold by end of week.

OH is suffering atm man flu has set in so he is off work bloomin cheek i had it to but went in still, such a bairn he is


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone hope your all well x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone hope your all well x



Good evening Di  Hope you are well too! The big day is getting closer!


----------



## Steff

Hi all 

Hope everyone is well had a headache all day ain't shifting 

Managed to win darts tho woo

Night all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope everyone is well had a headache all day ain't shifting
> 
> Managed to win darts tho woo
> 
> Night all



Congratulations! Hope you are feeling better when you wake this morning Steff


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good evening Di  Hope you are well too! The big day is getting closer!



Good morning everyone. 

Alan I'm good thanks. ...The big day is definitely getting closer  it can't come quick enough 

Well done on the win steff. 

Runner i recon the bed time gorilla struck and mopped the floor with your head while you was sleeping I used to get terrible bed head with shorter hair. 

Hope everyone has a great day xxx


----------



## runner

Morning all.  It's happened again Di - just the fringe  - damn Gorilla!  Congrats on the darts win Steff.  Yep, I think we're going to have to wrap up warm again Northe.


----------



## Steff

Belated thanks guys 

Well headache carried on till about 4 work wernt great as lots of banging and crashing can be heard lol..

Son is off out with grandad tomorrow for a tour of london with his new camera, ooo trusting him to get bus and a tube, yikes he is getting older  (son) not grandad lol


----------



## runner

Morning all - _snow_ here today!!  Looks like very fine stuff - probably won't settle.

Hope you survived son's trip to London - remember when my daughter went on her first trip to Norwich by train with her friend.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Brrrr! Flipping perishing here today, but bright sunshine, so at least it's not gloomy and perishing!


----------



## Steff

Morning guys x

Hope everyone is good, wow snow runner dnt wanna see that today lol


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning guys x
> 
> Hope everyone is good, wow snow runner dnt wanna see that today lol



It's stopped and gone already, but skies look heavy.  Morning Northe - it was bright but bitterly cold here yesterday.


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Busy day today ran off feet .


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all
> 
> Busy day today ran off feet .



Hope you have a good sleep tonight!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a good sleep tonight!



Will do 12 o clock start tomorrow so can have a lil lie in x


----------



## runner

Night all, sleep well.


----------



## Steff

Morning all .. Lie in pfft who needs um lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all .. Lie in pfft who needs um lol



I slept in - didn't get up until nearly 6 am!  Fed up of this cold weather


----------



## lucy123

Well don't mention lie ins to me today!!!
I have booked today off as I have a problem with my leg and was planning on a bit of a lie in for first time in years!  I though I could lie in until 9am as having a new bed delivered today!  

So wasn't best pleased when I was awoken by constant ringing of door bell at exactly 4.30am this morning.

Being a bit cautious I shouted through the letter box and got the response 'I have your delivery'.  I asked him to repeat it twice as couldn't believe my bed was being delivered in the middle of the night.

I then grumbled to him to hold on and struggled back upstairs (with bad leg) to get key, got husband up to help with bed (yes he slept right through the bell ringing) and we both went to collect the bed and give the driver what for for his ridiculous delivery time.....only to find some young indian guy with a takeaway in his hand...for next doors young lad who seems to get hungry at weird times. I didn't knwo they delivered at this hour!

I will laugh one day...but not today! Grr.


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Yay weekend is here x

Took injection tonight no bother like I'd never stopped lol....


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Well don't mention lie ins to me today!!!
> I have booked today off as I have a problem with my leg and was planning on a bit of a lie in for first time in years!  I though I could lie in until 9am as having a new bed delivered today!
> 
> So wasn't best pleased when I was awoken by constant ringing of door bell at exactly 4.30am this morning.
> 
> Being a bit cautious I shouted through the letter box and got the response 'I have your delivery'.  I asked him to repeat it twice as couldn't believe my bed was being delivered in the middle of the night.
> 
> I then grumbled to him to hold on and struggled back upstairs (with bad leg) to get key, got husband up to help with bed (yes he slept right through the bell ringing) and we both went to collect the bed and give the driver what for for his ridiculous delivery time.....only to find some young indian guy with a takeaway in his hand...for next doors young lad who seems to get hungry at weird times. I didn't knwo they delivered at this hour!
> 
> I will laugh one day...but not today! Grr.



The company should be in trouble, and why would any employer agree to deliver at that time they would get so much stick, stupid people.... I would imagine if e took 6 beds out with him 5 would come back cause people would not answer the door


----------



## lucy123

Steff said:


> The company should be in trouble, and why would any employer agree to deliver at that time they would get so much stick, stupid people.... I would imagine if e took 6 beds out with him 5 would come back cause people would not answer the door



Hi Steff - it wasnt the bed company deliverying - we just thought it was as we were expecting a bed delivery that day and he said he had our delivery. 

It was actually a young lad delivery an indian take away for next door  - and not the first time he has woken us by mistake - sorry should have made it clearer.

Have a good day today.


----------



## Steff

I'm with u now

Morning all brrr so cold


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  My meter told me it was too cold to function this morning


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Got the final push this weekend to ensure all is in place  door locks and glass coating on cabinet.

Next weekend relax before the fun begins well ish.

Have a great weekend xxx


----------



## LeeLee

Is there a word for light drizzle when it's snow?  Teeny tiny flakes floating on a gentle (cold) breeze.  A bit like flakes of bonfire ash.  I used to have a copy of The Meaning of Liff but lost it in one of my house moves.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Is there a word for light drizzle when it's snow?  Teeny tiny flakes floating on a gentle (cold) breeze.  A bit like flakes of bonfire ash.  I used to have a copy of The Meaning of Liff but lost it in one of my house moves.



We had that here earlier on too!


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all



Good morning Steff  Got any plans for the day?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Got any plans for the day?



Nope a pile of ironing to get though is about it al lol


----------



## LeeLee

Ironing?  What's that?  Before I buy anything, I scrunch it up.  If it creases badly, it goes back on the rail!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, been for a walk and pruned the fushias back to ground level in the garden.
Was going to wash the car, note the was, it so flipping cold suspect fingers will freeze.
Sun is out and all looks lovely in the garden.


----------



## LeeLee

Family visited yesterday, so I'm slobbing round in my pyjamas this morning!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

Got whole family coming for dinner !! last time until we get H settled. I must be mad - 2 huge beef stews in toven.

I'm just ploughing my way through a mountain of ironing before they all arrive !!

Baby dinners done yesterday ready and waiting - yummy I must say


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Di, getting the family thing out of the way before H arrives is a good plan.  However much you love them, they do interfere... unintentionally for the most part.  Enjoy your day, and the stew, and the waving goodbye!


----------



## Northerner

Hope all goes well Di


----------



## Dizzydi

We've had an amazing day with the family. 

Showed of H's room. Got lots of cuddles of Aurora, every time I have hold of her she sleeps on my chest. Hopefully it's the magic touch and will work with H. Nathaniel was his usual over excited self and said he can't wait to meet H.

We were at official matching panel on Thursday to get the final seal of approval........ Nervous or what


----------



## Steff

Evening all, goodness me the tele is rubbish this eve, im at watching the fabulous baker brothers there food is making me drooooool lol,


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Evening all, goodness me the tele is rubbish this eve, im at watching the fabulous baker brothers there food is making me drooooool lol,



Eve steff, we have top gear on, but I ain't really watching it as I'm currently on the tablet. Only just switched TV on today as had a house full.

Hope your OK xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Eve steff, we have top gear on, but I ain't really watching it as I'm currently on the tablet. Only just switched TV on today as had a house full.
> 
> Hope your OK xxx



Just sat through top gear which is saying sumit as i detest car shows.

I am fine coping well being back on injections, abit of tummy trouble tonight but had that when i first started last time round


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Just sat through top gear which is saying sumit as i detest car shows.
> 
> I am fine coping well being back on injections, abit of tummy trouble tonight but had that when i first started last time round



Oh hope thing settle down for you x


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Still clearing 'office' ready to start decorating it as bedroom, and off to buy a bed.  We has tiny snow - like tiny polystyrene beads all over the weekend.  Is it in Lapland they have hundreds of words for snow?


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> We've had an amazing day with the family.
> 
> Showed of H's room. Got lots of cuddles of Aurora, every time I have hold of her she sleeps on my chest. Hopefully it's the magic touch and will work with H. Nathaniel was his usual over excited self and said he can't wait to meet H.
> 
> We were at official matching panel on Thursday to get the final seal of approval........ Nervous or what



You'll be fine - I'm sure they want it to work as much as you do at this stage and it will be as much about them doing what they can to make it work for you too!  x


----------



## Steff

EVENING all bus ride home from hell got on the bus at 18.10 got off it at 19.31 should of took 24 mins grrr x


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Steff, I do sympathise - I used to travel a lot by bus.  

Coming home was a bit of a disaster for me walking back this evening.  I tried to take a shortcut that didn't exist and had to backtrack a LONG way.  The walk home usually takes 40 minutes... tonight it was an hour and a half.  Sitting on sofa now, with hot water bottle on cold aching legs.


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone hope your all well.

I'm sat having a nice relaxing evening........ 3 more sleeps till panel day.

Bet you guys will be glad when its all complete lol. Have I driven you all mad


----------



## Steff

Well LL it was useless, the driver was telling us nothing was so annoying


----------



## Steff

Right im off to bed now need sleeeeeeep lol, night all


----------



## gail1

morning all hope everybody is well


----------



## Steff

Evening all single comps tonight woo wish me luck flu is tiring me out grr


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all single comps tonight woo wish me luck flu is tiring me out grr



Good luck Steff  Get well soon!


----------



## Steff

Morning thanks Alan, got knocked out second rounds but my team mate did get to semis .


----------



## runner

Morning all - sunny so far today   will be able to put the dog and cat beds ut to dry that I washed yesterday  i know how to live!


----------



## Steff

Evening all


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all well.

I feel sick and tightly wound up tonight


----------



## LeeLee

Tot of brandy in your cocoa to help you sleep tonight?  All the best for tomorrow. X


----------



## Dizzydi

LeeLee said:


> Tot of brandy in your cocoa to help you sleep tonight?  All the best for tomorrow. X



Thanks leelee......... Don't think there will be any sleep for me tonight

Got champagne on ice for tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Well early night for me throat is killing me grr, night all


----------



## Dizzydi

Night steff


----------



## runner

Night all - hope you feel better tomorrow Steff.  Hope all goes well tomorrow Di


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Looks like another 'hanging out washing' day today!


----------



## Dizzydi

Morning everyone.

Can't believe you have what looks like a nice hanging the washing out day. It frosty here, cars all frozen.

I'm of to panel soon to hopefully get my official mummy status 

Update later......... I've got everything crossed


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Thanks runner rough sleep but throat is better


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Can't believe you have what looks like a nice hanging the washing out day. It frosty here, cars all frozen.
> 
> I'm of to panel soon to hopefully get my official mummy status
> 
> Update later......... I've got everything crossed



Morning - how did it go Di?


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## Dizzydi

runner said:


> Morning - how did it go Di?



Hi Runner, 

Things were not very straight forward. The day was a nightmare. We did get matched however it has to be ratified but there could be a re referral back to Panel (very very slight possibility- there are some very difficult circumstances surrounding H)

We both feel very flat and sick - we have to wait until next Thursday 

I'm not gonna be around now for a while - as I'm rather upset and flat - but I promise once we know for certain what is happening I'll post xxx


----------



## AJLang

Di I'm so sorry to hear that this has happened.  I hope that you have a very successful outcome and that H is with you very soon xx


----------



## runner

Oh Di, hope it all turns out right x


----------



## Tina63

Oh Di, how awful for you.  I was just thinking (haven't been on for a few days) that March is here so things must be happening for you now.  What an awful blow.  I can relate to how things like that make you feel sick to the stomach.

Anyway, fingers crossed it's only a minor hitch and it doesn't have to be referred back to Panel.  No matter what, as they have matched you, it sounds like it's going to be all systems go, it just might take a little bit longer.  Let's hope not though.

Good luck, thinking of you all.

Tina xx


----------



## Northerner

I hope things turn out well for you Di, how awful to get something like this at the very last moment  Keeping my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## runner

Morning all.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.



Good morning runner


----------



## LeeLee

Hello all, I'm on my desert island listening to the photographer Rankin's discs.  I don't recall ever seeing his photos, but like some of his music choices.  Lovely cooking smells from the kitchen - I'm preparing some of this week's low-carb dinners so I'm not tempted to stray too far off-plan when too tired to cook.


----------



## runner

Sounds good Lee Lee.  Good afternoon Northe.  Just heard Petula Clark singing on her new album on the radio - quite stunning - wouldn't have known it was her.

As its virtual with no calories or carbs,  I think I'll have a large fruit juice - maybe Mango and orange.


----------



## AJLang

I discovered my yoga DVD this weekend.  Decided that I'd had enough of hallway needing decorating so started taking wallpaper off to encourag OH unfortunately  I had a hypo so he had to take over


----------



## LeeLee

Tee hee!  Glad the plan worked.  Hope you're OK after hypo.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks LeeLee.  Plan didn't fully work because I've got to continue stripping wallpaper tomorrow. Hypo was fun - BG was lower 15 minutes after eating the jelly babies but some Vienetta and a snooze sorted me out


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Finally cleared 'office' - off to the tip and charity shop today, then decorating at last!


----------



## gail1

morning all hope you are all well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all hope you are all well



Sorry Gail, didn't look in here yesterday! Hope your day went well, and that today goes better 

It's lovely and sunny here, and although it was really cold earlier it actually looks as though it might be quite a decent day! Hope everyone is well and enjoys their day


----------



## runner

Morning all - feeling a bit rough with a cold.  Must clean out chicken and quail coops though, then on to decorating - what fun!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all - feeling a bit rough with a cold.  Must clean out chicken and quail coops though, then on to decorating - what fun!



Sorry to hear that runner, hope you feel better soon  Well, it actually feels like Spring here today - even went out without a coat on!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear that runner, hope you feel better soon  Well, it actually feels like Spring here today - even went out without a coat on!



Yes it was lovely and warm in the garden.


----------



## LeeLee

In my experience, the only thing that smells worse than pig poo is chicken poo.  Even with the heaviest of head colds the odour seems to filter through.


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> In my experience, the only thing that smells worse than pig poo is chicken poo.  Even with the heaviest of head colds the odour seems to filter through.



LOL  it's not too bad in a garden or free range flock, but there's nothing fowler eek than the smell from intensively farmed and previous battery systems - often spread on fields as fertiliser.

The dog led me to a nest of eggs hidden in the garden - that's where they went!


----------



## LeeLee

Hasn't it been a glorious day (at least for those of us in the South)?  I wish I could bottle how I feel right now and share it with everyone, keeping a small stash for myself for use in the dark dreary days next winter!


----------



## gail1

its been a lovely day here went out to my coffee group this afternoon


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> its been a lovely day here went out to my coffee group this afternoon



Sounds good Gail, good to hear you got out and about  It's really felt like Spring today. They are threatening cloud and rain for the rest of the week, but at least it will be warmer and my tulips are coming up!  And my Camelia is already blooming lovely!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning rainy day here.  Wonder why I decided it was Mark's turn to walk Susie whilst I stay wrapped up inside


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning rainy day here.  Wonder why I decided it was Mark's turn to walk Susie whilst I stay wrapped up inside



Hehe! Dull and rainy here too - such a shame after the lovely weather we've had for the past couple of days  And now they're telling me it's going to get cold again next week! 

Hope everyone has a good day, despite the weather!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Been ages since popped my head in , its a horrible day rain rain rain, typical hope it improves have the mil stopping tomorrow till Monday and an 18th birthday party Saturday, dnt wanna get my new chinos wet hehe x

Have a gd day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Been ages since popped my head in , its a horrible day rain rain rain, typical hope it improves have the mil stopping tomorrow till Monday and an 18th birthday party Saturday, dnt wanna get my new chinos wet hehe x
> 
> Have a gd day all



I wouldn't plan too many outdoor activities Steff! Hope you have a good week with the MIL


----------



## LeeLee

It's grey and foggy this morning, but it doesn't appear to be getting the birds down... they're chirping merrily away.  I nearly said tweeting, but I can't see their mobiles so can't vouch for that!


----------



## Northerner

Still waiting for it to brighten up!


----------



## LeeLee

You're optimistic!  Forecast here is for me to get wet on my walk home after work.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> You're optimistic!  Forecast here is for me to get wet on my walk home after work.



Hope there's a gap in the deluge!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Well damp but no rain yay
Off out in abit for day tc all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well damp but no rain yay
> Off out in abit for day tc all xx



Very mild here - was very foggy earlier. Snow forecast and plummeting temperatures for tomorrow, grrr!!! I'm sure it's been cold practically since that nice week we had in March 2012! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## gail1

im stuggerling right now crisis team are involved care team trying to get me emergency respite am having a death by duvet day


----------



## LeeLee

Aw Gail, I hope you get the right care for you quickly.  (((HUG)))


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> im stuggerling right now crisis team are involved care team trying to get me emergency respite am having a death by duvet day



Gail, take good care my friend, I hope that you are feeling brighter and stronger very soon {{{{{Gail}}}}} Hope you get the emergency respite


----------



## gail1

thank you both you are to kind


----------



## LeeLee

gail1 said:


> thank you both you are to kind


Well I can't speak for Northey, but I'm after a slurp of your cocktail at the London meet!  Take care.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone hope your all well.

Popped a bottle of bubbly last night but was to tired to consume it all. Gonna finish it of tonight.

Hope you get your respite Gail xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone hope your all well.
> 
> Popped a bottle of bubbly last night but was to tired to consume it all. Gonna finish it of tonight.
> 
> Hope you get your respite Gail xxx



Enjoy your bubbly Di!


----------



## David H

It's a real pea souper here this evening, had a look out the hall door and cant see the house opposite.

Just finished putting the final touches to Wednesdays Eclectic Mix of quiz items.

You wont know what your're looking for unless you can work out the clue.

Guess I won't win any popularity stakes this week.


----------



## Northerner

David H said:


> It's a real pea souper here this evening, had a look out the hall door and cant see the house opposite.
> 
> Just finished putting the final touches to Wednesdays Eclectic Mix of quiz items.
> 
> You wont know what your're looking for unless you can work out the clue.
> 
> Guess I won't win any popularity stakes this week.



Bring it on!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Enjoy your bubbly Di!



Tastes better than last night.  Really nice moet compliments of work.

Popped to pizza express for tea yesterday, pepperoni pizza and a huge chocolate sundae, think it finished me off. Champagne didn't quite taste right lol


----------



## Steff

morning all hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## runner

Morning Steff.  Had a good start with breakfast in bed courtesy of son!  Still got cough & cold, but is wasn't a nasty one, just feel washed out.  Hope you are all OK.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Just got back from my run - snowing, with a very strong,icy headwind, not pleasant! Snow is heavier now but not settling except on cars. Hope you all have a safe and pleasant day in the Spring weather!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Very cold here today.

Don't you go slipping on the ice Northe, when you're running in this weather!

Nice hot cup of coffee methinks.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Very cold here today.
> 
> Don't you go slipping on the ice Northe, when you're running in this weather!
> 
> Nice hot cup of coffee methinks.



Morning runner  No run today, hoping for better weather tomorrow so saving myself 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. I'm wrapped up in the warm with Susie


----------



## Steff

Morning all sun is shining woo


----------



## Andy HB

Steff said:


> Morning all sun is shining woo



Not here it ain't!


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Not here it ain't!



We've got sunshine, but just been to the shops and it is absolutely perishing in that wind!


----------



## runner

Morning Amanda, Steff Andy.  sunny here too, but as you say Alan, cold wind!


----------



## Andy HB

runner said:


> Morning Amanda, Steff Andy.  sunny here too, but as you say Alan, cold wind!



Afternoon all,

I'm now up to speed here too. Nice sunshine and the snow is melting away.

Andy


----------



## runner

Afternoon.  All snow is gone here, yet it's piling up in suffolk, and the PILs are snowed in in Sussex!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Very cold here but lovely sunshine as well. Snow fell this morning didn't settle though.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

I've spent another amazing day with our son. He pooped 4 times today  and Sean ran a mile lol.

The weather has been great here today as well, we went for a walk and were out 2 1/2 hrs and H slept the whole time.

And best of all, after a meeting this morning with all the social workers, family placement team, foster carers and us, it was decided 'H Moves In Officially Tomorrow' a day early......yippee

I'm so relieved after all the fuss last week! Talk about keeping you in a state of anticipation


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I've spent another amazing day with our son. He pooped 4 times today  and Sean ran a mile lol.
> 
> The weather has been great here today as well, we went for a walk and were out 2 1/2 hrs and H slept the whole time.
> 
> And best of all, after a meeting this morning with all the social workers, family placement team, foster carers and us, it was decided 'H Moves In Officially Tomorrow' a day early......yippee
> 
> I'm so relieved after all the fuss last week! Talk about keeping you in a state of anticipation



Fantastic!!!!  Brilliant news, you have had such a wonderful day, and many, many more in store! Sean will have to get trained up quickly though!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Fantastic!!!!  Brilliant news, you have had such a wonderful day, and many, many more in store! Sean will have to get trained up quickly though!



He will lol - he has promised he will


----------



## Tina63

Dizzydi said:


> And best of all, after a meeting this morning with all the social workers, family placement team, foster carers and us, it was decided 'H Moves In Officially Tomorrow' a day early......yippee
> 
> I'm so relieved after all the fuss last week! Talk about keeping you in a state of anticipation



Truly fantastic news.  Bet you are over the moon.  Don't suppose we will see half as much of you on here any more -  I have this slight feeling you might find your days/evenings rather full from now on   Give it a week, and you won't be able to imagine life without H.  Give it a year, and you won't _remember_ a week without him.

Wishing all three of you (and your extended family) a wonderful long, happy and healthy life together.  Special hugs to little Harry.

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! !

Love Tina xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I've spent another amazing day with our son. He pooped 4 times today  and Sean ran a mile lol.
> 
> The weather has been great here today as well, we went for a walk and were out 2 1/2 hrs and H slept the whole time.
> 
> And best of all, after a meeting this morning with all the social workers, family placement team, foster carers and us, it was decided 'H Moves In Officially Tomorrow' a day early......yippee
> 
> I'm so relieved after all the fuss last week! Talk about keeping you in a state of anticipation



Fantastic news Di. Hope everything goes smoothly for you and each and every day is full of joy for you, Sean and Harry.


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a gd day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all have a gd day



Good morning Steff, everyone  It's still cold here, but at least that flipping horrible icy wind has dropped!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff, everyone  It's still cold here, but at least that flipping horrible icy wind has dropped!



Sun is shining here but that chill is still there


----------



## runner

Morning all - sunny here again and definitely warmer in spite of snow shower this am.  Hope you are all OK.


----------



## lucy123

Morning all,

Di - I am so chuffed for all of you. Hope today goes well and hubby gets the hang of it soon!  Maybe a peg would help to start with!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Left some meat defrosting in fridge last night and it's leaked everywhere, so, first job of the day.....

Have a nice day all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning runner, everyone  -5C here this morning when I got up  Bright and sunny, so hopefully it will warm up in a bit!


----------



## Steff

Morning all yikes just re woke again and leave for work in 20 oops lol

have a gd day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all yikes just re woke again and leave for work in 20 oops lol
> 
> have a gd day all



Oops! Hope your day goes well!


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> Morning all yikes just re woke again and leave for work in 20 oops lol
> 
> have a gd day all



Eek Steff, nothing worse than sleeping in. I fortunately have a day off today. Lucky enough to have flexi time and am able to build up enough time to have the odd day off. However, I still have to get up to get my daughter up and out in the mornings. So although I didn't need to get up at 6am I needed to be up by 7am so I didn't bother to switch on my alarm. If it wasn't for my hubby accidentally kicking me at 7.20am, we might well have slept in too. It's Red Nose Day tomorrow and my work are fundraising. I am spending today making Scottish Tablet....and I can't even sample it anymore.....all that sugar!!!! Everyone in my work is looking forward to the tablet so hopefully I can raise a good bit of money.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope the tablet goes down well Cat (what is it?)

A Happy Red Nose day to you all O


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope the tablet goes down well Cat (what is it?)
> 
> A Happy Red Nose day to you all O



Good morning runner!  A bit warmer here today, Happy Red Nose day to everyone!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Happy red nose day x

Hav a good one all


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning runner!  A bit warmer here today, Happy Red Nose day to everyone!



That's better Northe than my pathetic attempt LOL


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyone is good, rained all day today grrr, but weekend is upon us so no work till Monday yay x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all hope everyone is good, rained all day today grrr, but weekend is upon us so no work till Monday yay x



Good evening Steff  Raining here too, but at least it's a bit warmer!


----------



## David H

Steff said:


> Evening all hope everyone is good, rained all day today grrr, but weekend is upon us so no work till Monday yay x



Working tomorrow in charity shop but off Sunday and Monday, Yay!

Living in Ireland has it's advantages (we get more bank holidays than you do in the UK)


----------



## Steff

David H said:


> Working tomorrow in charity shop but off Sunday and Monday, Yay!
> 
> Living in Ireland has it's advantages (we get more bank holidays than you do in the UK)



Boo hoo

In other good news I'm off 27th till 4th which means I get my first bank hol off since starting work


----------



## Cat1964

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope the tablet goes down well Cat (what is it?)
> 
> A Happy Red Nose day to you all O



Hi Runner, Traditional Scottish Tablet is made with sugar and condensed milk. Very nice. It's a bit like fudge but so much nicer. Everyone in my work falls over themselves to buy the tablet off me. Unfortunately yesterday events in my family overtook and I ran out of time to make it. I am going to try and make tablet this weekend and take it in on Monday, that's still enough time to make the donation to Comic Relief


----------



## David H

Steff said:


> Boo hoo
> 
> In other good news I'm off 27th till 4th which means I get my first bank hol off since starting work



Is April Fools Day a bank holiday in the UK ?????


----------



## Steff

David H said:


> Is April Fools Day a bank holiday in the UK ?????



Aye it sure is


----------



## Northerner

David H said:


> Is April Fools Day a bank holiday in the UK ?????



Easter Monday this year!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all start of the wet weekend brrr it's nippy ...


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all start of the wet weekend brrr it's nippy ...



Good morning Steff, everyone  Very wet and very windy here, but not as cold as it was yesterday so at least that's something!


----------



## David H

Morning all, a sunny, bright but cold start to the day here in God's country.

We have a flock of Canadian geese landed in the park opposite, it's amazing seeing so many in flight (300+)


----------



## Lauras87

Cat1964 said:


> Hi Runner, Traditional Scottish Tablet is made with sugar and condensed milk. Very nice. It's a bit like fudge but so much nicer. Everyone in my work falls over themselves to buy the tablet off me. Unfortunately yesterday events in my family overtook and I ran out of time to make it. I am going to try and make tablet this weekend and take it in on Monday, that's still enough time to make the donation to Comic Relief



That sounds sooooo nice!!!!
*looks guilty* I'm a bad diabetic


----------



## runner

Morning all - _still _raining here


----------



## runner

Cat1964 said:


> Hi Runner, Traditional Scottish Tablet is made with sugar and condensed milk. Very nice. It's a bit like fudge but so much nicer. Everyone in my work falls over themselves to buy the tablet off me. Unfortunately yesterday events in my family overtook and I ran out of time to make it. I am going to try and make tablet this weekend and take it in on Monday, that's still enough time to make the donation to Comic Relief



Ahhh sounds so nice!  Love fudge and condensed milk, but staying away from the sweet stuff at the mo.  Hope you raise some money - good luck!


----------



## Steff

Sun was lovely now back to rain lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Sun was lovely now back to rain lol



Just had massive hailstones here - wondered what all the noise was!


----------



## Cat1964

It's been raining here all day. Not even the slightest hint of sun. I've just been pottering around the house. I'm going to try and get out tomorrow....weather permitting.


----------



## LeeLee

The sun keeps peeping out between showers, wish it would make its mind up!


----------



## Cat1964

LeeLee do you think cheese, onion and courgette frittatas would work?


----------



## LeeLee

Go for it!  Frittata is a great way to use up bits of veg that's been lurking in the fridge, and I've never found a bad combination.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Just had massive hailstones here - wondered what all the noise was!



You lot down south have stopped paying your rates again haven't you!


----------



## Cat1964

LeeLee said:


> Go for it!  Frittata is a great way to use up bits of veg that's been lurking in the fridge, and I've never found a bad combination.



Just have some extra courgettes in the fridge and was wondering if they'd work in mini muffin sized frittatas


----------



## AJLang

Must be a good afternoon Summer Holiday is on. Still can't believe that I've met Hank Marvin and had my photo with him


----------



## Steff

Well had a nice surprise had a text from work, my holiday has changed as off monday im off till the 4th wooooooo. i had 13 days to take before the new financial year so taking out sat and sund which i dont work, means i can spend a week relaxing then my dad turns up


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well had a nice surprise had a text from work, my holiday has changed as off monday im off till the 4th wooooooo. i had 13 days to take before the new financial year so taking out sat and sund which i dont work, means i can spend a week relaxing then my dad turns up



Great news Steff! Let's hope the weather perks up a bit!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Great news Steff! Let's hope the weather perks up a bit!



Me to just gotta plan sumit to do now lol, might do some decorating


----------



## runner

Good news Steff - just Relaxxxx


----------



## Steff

good morning all, 
brr sooooo cold and just starting to rain.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.

Just catching up on here.

H meet all my close side of the family last night. We had a meal for dads 60 th and an early 40 th for me. Hubby sorted cakes and they are amazing. ( look on my Facebook)

H has had us up all night. He wouldn't eat yesterday (poor mite was constipated and teething). Massive welcome to motherhood  Its passed now and he is in his cot sleeping bless him xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.
> 
> Just catching up on here.
> 
> H meet all my close side of the family last night. We had a meal for dads 60 th and an early 40 th for me. Hubby sorted cakes and they are amazing. ( look on my Facebook)
> 
> H has had us up all night. He wouldn't eat yesterday (poor mite was constipated and teething). Massive welcome to motherhood  Its passed now and he is in his cot sleeping bless him xxx



Aw!!!  Are you still pinching yourselves?  Those cakes are fantastic!!!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Aw!!!  Are you still pinching yourselves?  Those cakes are fantastic!!!



We are indeed. Its going really well, even with the teething. 

PS the figure on my cake is of a photo Sean sent to the lady who made them. Gonna enjoy eating it. It is chocolate mmm mmm mmm


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> We are indeed. Its going really well, even with the teething.
> 
> PS the figure on my cake is of a photo Sean sent to the lady who made them. Gonna enjoy eating it. It is chocolate mmm mmm mmm



Would you like me to put the pictures on here so those without FB can see them?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Would you like me to put the pictures on here so those without FB can see them?



Oh yes please that would be great thanks x

PS can you take of facebook or do I need to email ?


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Oh yes please that would be great thanks x
> 
> PS can you take of facebook or do I need to email ?



I can take them off FB


----------



## Northerner

Dizzy Di's birthday cakes 

Dad's cake:




Dizzy Di's cake:


----------



## Steff

So life like Di


----------



## runner

Afternoon all - the cakes look fantastic.

Wasn't too bad here 1st thing Steff and now, but some rain in between.  Hope you've warmed up!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I can take them off FB



Thanks for posting the pictures Alan.

Steff hubby wanted them life like. He did a good job sorting them x

Had a very happy baby today. Bless him. He did suffer during the night. I'm going to bed at 9 tonight


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
had a lovely meal out the pub was packed with irish people wonder why lol, my lad is cock a hoop grandad got him a blackberry eeekk now the fun begins lol


----------



## runner

Glad you had a good meal Steff.  Lucky son 

Going to make a cup of tea, watch Ghost, then probably to bed,  night all.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Glad you had a good meal Steff.  Lucky son
> 
> Going to make a cup of tea, watch Ghost, then probably to bed,  night all.



Goodnight runner, sleep well!


----------



## Steff

Night  runner sleep well watching salt on four here xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Hope everyone is well off to nursey at 9 wants to check progress on Victoza, should of maybe waited till the most depressing month of my whole year due to various anniversaries before I started it I think grrrr. But I'm positive underneath.

Have a gd Monday all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> Hope everyone is well off to nursey at 9 wants to check progress on Victoza, should of maybe waited till the most depressing month of my whole year due to various anniversaries before I started it I think grrrr. But I'm positive underneath.
> 
> Have a gd Monday all



Hope the appointment goes well Steff


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope appointment goes well Steff.  Was Salt any good?


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope appointment goes well Steff.  Was Salt any good?



Morning runner,

The film was good yeah I'm not a film lover so for me to sit for 2 hrs was a achievement lol,


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning runner,
> 
> The film was good yeah I'm not a film lover so for me to sit for 2 hrs was a achievement lol,



I noticed it was a long film, but I love watching a good film and getting totally drawn into it.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  When, oh when is the weather going to get drier/warmer??

Hot coffee for me please!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  When, oh when is the weather going to get drier/warmer??
> 
> Hot coffee for me please!



Coming right up!  Cold and misty for my run this morning, not bad weather for a run though so didn't mind


----------



## Steff

Morning guys, woo went Bk to bed for a lie in x

Nt a lot planned today,son off to get hair cut at 4


----------



## Dizzydi

*whole family down with a bug*

Youngest sister was sick Saturday during the day.

Family meal Saturday eve. Middle sister heald h and nephew wad holding h hands.

Bil, middle sis and nephew sick both ends all say Sunday,  mum starts yesterday.  H vomited violently late yesterday and now got bottom problems. Mil was feeling ill yesterday and I now don't feel great !

Ps good morning everyone - sorry i thought I'd started a new thread!


----------



## Steff

Oh no Di sorry to hear that Hun Gws all of your beloved xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Oh no Di sorry to hear that Hun Gws all of your beloved xx



I know.  Thought we were getting back on track with h. He was grisly Fri and Sat.  Then the sick yesterday all down his brand new coat, me and then again on our bed.  Poor baby x

How are you misses xxx


----------



## Northerner

Aw  Hope H all the family are fully recovered very soon Di!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> I know.  Thought we were getting back on track with h. He was grisly Fri and Sat.  Then the sick yesterday all down his brand new coat, me and then again on our bed.  Poor baby x
> 
> How are you misses xxx



Yeah I'm ok Hun off till the 4th had days I had to take before end of finicial yer x


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> I know.  Thought we were getting back on track with h. He was grisly Fri and Sat.  Then the sick yesterday all down his brand new coat, me and then again on our bed.  Poor baby x
> 
> How are you misses xxx



Oh dear, poor little man!  Hope you're family start to feel better and you donlt come down with it too x


----------



## David H

Morning all, this is sent from my mobile phone
My internet is down at the moment, 
So the picture this quiz will be late starting today.

Circumstances beyond my control and all that.

Since so many had difficulty with the collages being 
Mixed up, the good news is that they are in order for this quiz.

Hope to post from my pc soon.


----------



## gail1

morning all a misty day here  off to see consultant this afternoon about getting my insulin back


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all a misty day here  off to see consultant this afternoon about getting my insulin back



Good morning Gail  I hope all goes well with your appointment


----------



## David H

David H said:


> Morning all, this is sent from my mobile phone
> My internet is down at the moment,
> So the picture this quiz will be late starting today.
> 
> Circumstances beyond my control and all that.
> 
> Since so many had difficulty with the collages being
> Mixed up, the good news is that they are in order for this quiz.
> 
> Hope to post from my pc soon.



Internet back, quiz appearing shortly.


----------



## Steff

Hi all hammered at darts last night boo

But son is off out with a girl later on, he is taking her for something to eat, I saws the message he sent her on bb and it said I'll pay awww


----------



## Dizzydi

runner said:


> Oh dear, poor little man!  Hope you're family start to feel better and you donlt come down with it too x



Good afternoon everyone,  hope you're all well. 

We have now all been struck down by the bug!  Had to get my mil to come and take H this morning. Talk about palming him of at the first hurdle.  I was sick from midnight till mid morning.  H covered our bed again poor baby.

I need to let everyone know who has been in contact with us and warn them. 

Gail good to see you posting again.  I hope you're feeling better xxxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon everyone,  hope you're all well.
> 
> We have now all been struck down by the bug!  Had to get my mil to come and take H this morning. Talk about palming him of at the first hurdle.  I was sick from midnight till mid morning.  H covered our bed again poor baby.
> 
> I need to let everyone know who has been in contact with us and warn them.
> 
> Gail good to see you posting again.  I hope you're feeling better xxxx



Oh such a shame  I do hope you are all feeling well and strong again very soon!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

I think we are all over the worst of the sick bug.

We have cancelled the big extended family get together on Saturday for dad and my bdays.

Instead we are having a lunch time gathering at my house (ma, pa, sisters, bil and children) with a walk to the park.


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I think we are all over the worst of the sick bug.
> 
> We have cancelled the big extended family get together on Saturday for dad and my bdays.
> 
> Instead we are having a lunch time gathering at my house (ma, pa, sisters, bil and children) with a walk to the park.



Good to hear you are recovering Di  A shame that you have had to change your plans because of the illness  Hope you have a good day and that the weather is decent for your walk in the park!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  glad to hear you are all recovered Di and hope the weather is good for you on Saturday.


----------



## Steff

Morning all have a gd day


----------



## gail1

Afternoon all hope you are all well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Afternoon all hope you are all well



Good afternoon Gail  It's a bit of a horrible day here today - cold, wet and windy! Where is Spring?


----------



## Steff

Afternoon Gail and all x
Glad to say its been dry the last 2 days, but seen a snow warning on the news yikes


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon Gail and all x
> Glad to say its been dry the last 2 days, but seen a snow warning on the news yikes



Looks like we might just escape the snow down here, but it does look as though it's going to be bad for most this weekend


----------



## LeeLee

The LaLaLand forecast is for a little snow on Saturday, but we never got the last lot we were promised (though towns around us did) so there is hope!


----------



## gail1

we are supposed to be getting some snow hope we miss it this time


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone, how are things where you are today? We seem to be escaping the worst of it at the moment - it was cold and with an icy breeze on my run this morning, but dry and no signs of snow. We've even just had a few rays of sunshine!  Weekend not looking good though


----------



## runner

Morning Northe.  Haven't been outside yet, but it looks very cold, but dry at present.


----------



## Steff

Morning all its fffreezing here and the wind is weild, so far so good re snow x


----------



## Steff

Wow just watching news, west yorks looked awful and some poor woman in Cornwall was found dead in her colllasped home


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Wow just watching news, west yorks looked awful and some poor woman in Cornwall was found dead in her colllasped home



Yes, my family are in West Yorks and weren't happy when they got up this morning!  Very sad about the Cornish lady  They've had far beyond their share of rain in recent years.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Very windy here but no snow. Gotta cancel our mini get together as my family are snowed in! They only live 18 miles away!

Quite day for us now. H is finally better and so am I. This week has been a baptism of fire.

Keep warm and well everyone xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Very windy here but no snow. Gotta cancel our mini get together as my family are snowed in! They only live 18 miles away!
> 
> Quite day for us now. H is finally better and so am I. This week has been a baptism of fire.
> 
> Keep warm and well everyone xxx



Glad to hear you are well again! Hope the weather improves so you can all get together soon! 

No snow here, just rain.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all

Lots of rain overnight and snow this morning but not lying thank goodness


----------



## gail1

afternoon all snows beginning to lay here  its cold enough to freeze the proverbials off the brass monkey


----------



## Steff

Well about 20 mins ago snow stopped nothing at all lay, my dad has been lucky to up north


----------



## runner

Morning.  We had a lot yesterday afternoon, but didn't settle.  Quite bright but cold today.  Out with the paint brushes and roller today!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning.  We had a lot yesterday afternoon, but didn't settle.  Quite bright but cold today.  Out with the paint brushes and roller today!



Good morning  Freezing wind out on my run this morning - I'm getting really fed up of having to set out in such cold weather  It started snowing here briefly but only a few flakes and seems to have stopped now.

Hope everyone is safe and snug out of the bad weather!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Freezing wind out on my run this morning - I'm getting really fed up of having to set out in such cold weather  It started snowing here briefly but only a few flakes and seems to have stopped now.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and snug out of the bad weather!



Good morning everyone.

This bad weather is getting boring now. Must be hard running in this northy?

I can't believe how bad the weather is. This time last year it was roasting! I was also doing my preparing to adopt training xxx


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Rather cold all round here went to bed on a massive argument with o/h last night, so weather outside is nothing compared to ice cold indoors lol x

Have a relaxing Sunday all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Rather cold all round here went to bed on a massive argument with o/h last night, so weather outside is nothing compared to ice cold indoors lol x
> 
> Have a relaxing Sunday all



Oh dear! Hope you can clear the air and make up before the day is out Steff 

Di, it isn't particularly nice running in this weather because cold muscles are more prone to injury and I'm decrepit enough as it is!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone,  hope you're all well. 

H slept from 6.30 last night till 6 this morning. 

We are of to see my sisters this morning, they have only briefly meet him so far.

Ps northy you are far from decrepit x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone,  hope you're all well.
> 
> H slept from 6.30 last night till 6 this morning.
> 
> We are of to see my sisters this morning, they have only briefly meet him so far.
> 
> Ps northy you are far from decrepit x



Thanks Di xx  Great to hear that H slept so well, he must be really at home now!  Hope you all have a brilliant day - I bet you still feel glowing with pride and happiness!


----------



## Steff

Thank u Alan peace been restored now x
Well dad arrives tomorrow so place is sparkling lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thank u Alan peace been restored now x
> Well dad arrives tomorrow so place is sparkling lol



Good to hear  Hope you have a lovely time with your Dad, and that he doesn't have any travel problems coming down


----------



## Steff

Thanks Alan bought him his favourite cheese so he will be happy lol


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Hope you have lovely days tomorrow with all your plans!


----------



## Steff

Evening all x


----------



## runner

Morning all.  think the sun sneaked out this morning!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  think the sun sneaked out this morning!



Good morning  No sign of it here  It was so cold last night that I kept getting woken up by it with a frozen nose!


----------



## newbs

Morning everyone. 

It's only 1C here at the moment but it is sunny, a beautiful day at least, hope it lasts for the funeral later, makes things seem a little better if the sun is shining.


----------



## Steff

Morning all brr cold today


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning  No sign of it here  It was so cold last night that I kept getting woken up by it with a frozen nose!



 who nose when this cold front will end


----------



## Northerner

newbs said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It's only 1C here at the moment but it is sunny, a beautiful day at least, hope it lasts for the funeral later, makes things seem a little better if the sun is shining.



I think so too, hopefully the brighter weather will help you remember the good memories of your friend


----------



## Steff

Woo nurse got blood first time for my hbA was in shock


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Woo nurse got blood first time for my hbA was in shock



Nursie or you?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Nursie or you?



Rofl me....


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Woo nurse got blood first time for my hbA was in shock



Fingers crossed for results - got my test on Thursday


----------



## runner

newbs said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It's only 1C here at the moment but it is sunny, a beautiful day at least, hope it lasts for the funeral later, makes things seem a little better if the sun is shining.



Hope your friend had a good send-off, so to speak, and it wasn't too overwhelming for you all. x


----------



## Steff

Morning all xx

Hope all is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all xx
> 
> Hope all is well



Good morning Steff, hope your Dad arrived safely  It's another flipping freezing day here in Hampshire!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well x


----------



## LeeLee

Morning all.  Sunny at the moment in LaLaLand.  It's my last day in my temp post.  I start my new job on Tuesday.


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all we've got snow again!!!


----------



## runner

Morning all, hope you are all OK in this weather.  sunny here today.  Good luck in your new job Lee Lee


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  Very cold again for my run this morning  Apparently, I was 4 years old the last time it was this cold in March!

Sunny here now, perhaps it will raise temperatures a bit. Congratulations on your new job LeeLee, hope your last temp day goes well


----------



## Steff

Morning all lovely sun here


Ll all the best for tuesday


----------



## LeeLee

Got a loverly bunch of pink rosebuds.  They'll look beautiful among the big bunch of scented lilies that's already gracing my lounge.


----------



## rossi_mac

thank the cheese mongers of lands from yonder that the 4 day weekend has arrived and I am here to enjoy it, or at least I will try!

Hope all are well and my glass gets filled up soon...

Rossi


----------



## rossi_mac

what is everyone up to over the weekend? I'm going down the shed the morrow!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> what is everyone up to over the weekend? I'm going down the shed the morrow!



Which shed?  Hope you've installed some heating!


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone as a good Easter wkend


----------



## runner

rossi_mac said:


> what is everyone up to over the weekend? I'm going down the shed the morrow!



Its not one of the 50 Sheds of Grey is it?


----------



## runner

Happy Easter and Morning all.  Sunny here at the mo.  Wallpapering one wall to finish off son's room today, out for meal (Planet Spice MMMMmmmm)  for my delayed Birthday Pressy tomorrow, singing on Sunday. would like to go out somewhere on Monday, weather permitting.  what you all up to?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Happy Easter and Morning all.  Sunny here at the mo.  Wallpapering one wall to finish off son's room today, out for meal (Planet Spice MMMMmmmm)  for my delayed Birthday Pressy tomorrow, singing on Sunday. would like to go out somewhere on Monday, weather permitting.  what you all up to?



I've just mowed my lawn for the first time since last October! Blooming hard work! (I have a manual lawnmower ) I think that's probably me done for the rest of the day now! 

Hope you have a nice weekend and enjoy your meal!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> I've just mowed my lawn for the first time since last October! Blooming hard work! (I have a manual lawnmower ) I think that's probably me done for the rest of the day now!
> 
> Hope you have a nice weekend and enjoy your meal!



wow!  Watch out for a hypo.  I no longer have a lawn - the weather and chickens have seen to that.  Hope you enjoy a well earned rest.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> wow!  Watch out for a hypo.  I no longer have a lawn - the weather and chickens have seen to that.  Hope you enjoy a well earned rest.



3.9 afterwards, but just in time for lunch!  That's my gardening out of the way for the year!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all, hope all is well,spent today purse shopping town was sooo empty and no ques yay x


----------



## LeeLee

Steff said:


> Afternoon all, hope all is well,spent today purse shopping town was sooo empty and no ques yay x


They're all in Basildon!  Town was heaving.  On the plus side, I managed to find three items of scaffolding in my new size on sale in Ann Summers and M&S.  Result!


----------



## am64

HELLO !! HELLO !!! HELLOOOOO woo the echo in here ...nobody been around all day ...sorry not been here so much ....but still nice to come and have a read and catch up ...happy easter to you all


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> HELLO !! HELLO !!! HELLOOOOO woo the echo in here ...nobody been around all day ...sorry not been here so much ....but still nice to come and have a read and catch up ...happy easter to you all



Hi am, hope you are having a good Easter  Glorious sunshine here, but waaaaaaay too cold again


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Have a good Sunday,


----------



## runner

Morning all - snowing here.  Happy Easter all - nice to see you here Am!


----------



## gail1

morning all hope you are all well


----------



## LeeLee

Morning all, another busy cooking day.  Family coming round for Easter lunch, and the lovely Eleanor wants to bake some cakes with Nana.  Eating one will be compulsory.


----------



## runner

Hi Gail and Lee Lee.  Happy Easter to you both and everyone.


----------



## Steff

eve all

well my hols nearly over now go back thur, jus been told one of chefs broke his rist yesterday argh he only jus came bk to work last thursday poor guy


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone has a chillaxed bank hol, off to town later see whats open n what's not lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyone has a chillaxed bank hol, off to town later see whats open n what's not lol x



Good morning Steff, everyone  I've been out for another run in the cold - please get warmer soon!!!! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny here today.  Hope you enjoy the bank holiday and 1st of April!


----------



## AJLang

Evening everyone hope you all have a relaxing evening


----------



## Steff

Hi Amanda,runner Alan

Hope everyone is well, very chilly brrr reckon abit of Robson green then bed for me x


----------



## AJLang

Hi Steff and everyone else.  Sunny here but cold.  Gastroparesis still playing up so going to have a gentle walk with Susie but not planning on doing much else


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny here too AJ  Hope you feel better after your walk.


----------



## Steff

Morning all sun is lovely, washing been blowing in the wind past hour but still so nippy


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

Today is my first day on my own with h. Sean has gone back to work after 3 weeks.

Walked to the park this morning and walked to the village. 7.2 miles so far today.

Still realing from the shock of grandma dying xxx


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Hope you've all had a god day so far. 

Di, you must miss her very much.  I hope the shock eases with time, and your little man brings you some joy x


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Well last day off work today so taking it easy x

Had a great win at darts last night never beat this team yet woo.

Have a gd day all


----------



## runner

Morning all - congrats on the win Steff

Finished decorating son's room last week - Thought this pattern would be easy t hang - not!


----------



## Annette

That looks a difficult one to hang - getting all the little squares to line up! I much prefer no-pattern paper myself.


----------



## runner

Hi Annette - it was hard, using a long ruler and trying to hold the paper and slide it up and down to fit!  I haven't papered for some years, except polystyrene insulating sheeting and lining paper - which is what this is covering, to cover up marks where there was previously shelving.  We found paint more practical when the kids were growing up - and I like bright colours (son is much more conservative LOL)


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening all.

Love the paper runner. ......I stay well clear of all wall paper!  Painting only for me.

Congrats on the win steff. 

H has been on laughing mode all day, keep saying cheeky to him and he thinks it is hilarious.Must admit I've been in stitches laughing at him. Little giggle box x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Love the paper runner. ......I stay well clear of all wall paper!  Painting only for me.
> 
> Congrats on the win steff.
> 
> H has been on laughing mode all day, keep saying cheeky to him and he thinks it is hilarious.Must admit I've been in stitches laughing at him. Little giggle box x



How lovely!


----------



## LeeLee

There's NOTHING that can lift my spirits like a baby laughing.  It truly is a blessing.  There was one on my bus home tonight, and all the passengers were smiling.


----------



## runner

Puts things into perspective again Di after all the horrible news today.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi Annette - it was hard, using a long ruler and trying to hold the paper and slide it up and down to fit!  I haven't papered for some years, except polystyrene insulating sheeting and lining paper - which is what this is covering, to cover up marks where there was previously shelving.  We found paint more practical when the kids were growing up - and I like bright colours (son is much more conservative LOL)



Top wallpapering runner! Something I have never attempted as I know it would end in tears! 

Good morning everyone  Flipping freezing cold again for my run this morning. Spring used to be my favourite season, but it doesn't look like we're getting one this year


----------



## runner

Morning all!  Thanks Northe - no, and although the forecast is we're getting a warm front over the weekend, it's bringing the dreaded rain with it!  I guess that will melt the snow that people still have, but might cause floods - hope not.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Early 10.30 start at work today, can see me doing my first sat and sund this wkend dan broke wrist other chef is best man at a wedding I'm scared il b asked to b in charge arghhh 

Anyway have a gd day all


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Early 10.30 start at work today, can see me doing my first sat and sund this wkend dan broke wrist other chef is best man at a wedding I'm scared il b asked to b in charge arghhh
> 
> Anyway have a gd day all



Oh dear - in at the deep end after your holiday - You can do it Steff - just make sure they pay you for being in charge!


----------



## Northerner

You'll be great Steff!


----------



## gail1

you will be wonderful steff


----------



## Steff

Hi all

phew it went ok no work at wkend and not left in charge hehe

gosh snow was bad today

thx for kind words peeps


----------



## runner

Result Steff!  We had tiny polystyrene beads for about 10 mins again.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone has a good day


----------



## runner

Morning Steff and all.  Just had a commission for some Narrowboat crochet lace, so will be re-plotting the pattern to fit the size requested.  Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## AJLang

Evening everyone I hope you had a good day. I've had a quiet day relaxing and now feel ready for the weekend


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Evening everyone I hope you had a good day. I've had a quiet day relaxing and now feel ready for the weekend



Good to hear Amanda  Hope you have an enjoyable time after yesterday's shock


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan Yesterday reminded me (again) about how short life is so I've just sent an email withdrawing from my PhD application - I don't need that stress. Instead I will enjoy studying for my history degree and remember that I will be studying for fun


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan Yesterday reminded me (again) about how short life is so I've just sent an email withdrawing from my PhD application - I don't need that stress. Instead I will enjoy studying for my history degree and remember that I will be studying for fun



These things can hit home Amanda. Maybe (hopefully!) some time in the future you will feel strong enough to take up your PhD again, but for now enjoy your history!


----------



## Steff

Evening all

hope all is well, well today went better then i thought phew been bk 2 days but  blimey im pooped


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  Weather is dull and cold here. Looking forward to walking Susie and then going out for lunch


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Lad is off for a mornings coaching with Chelsea, goalkeeping coaching at that hope he gets on ok,gone with his dad x


----------



## LeeLee

Morning all, it's a beautiful sunny day hare.  I'm currently struggling to write my weekly shopping list before venturing out for my long walk to the shops.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone,  hope you're all well. 

Im of out for a day at Derwent Valley with the boys. 

What a mission it was to get stuff ready and out the door. Don't know who needed most.  Baby or me lol xxx

Ps had my hair shorted yesterday!  Hubby thinks i look completely different lol


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Hope everyone has a good day, very nice here again, paper says next week it will be 20 degrees


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Lad is off for a mornings coaching with Chelsea, goalkeeping coaching at that hope he gets on ok,gone with his dad x


Hope your lad had a good session with Chelsea Steff.


Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone,  hope you're all well.
> 
> Im of out for a day at Derwent Valley with the boys.
> 
> What a mission it was to get stuff ready and out the door. Don't know who needed most.  Baby or me lol xxx
> 
> Ps had my hair shorted yesterday!  Hubby thinks i look completely different lol



Have a lovely day Di, hope being a Mum is all and more than you could have wished for.


Today is the day.
I've turned the heating off.


----------



## Steff

Morning sue 

He had a lovely time really pleased he got the oppurtunity


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning sue
> 
> He had a lovely time really pleased he got the oppurtunity



Lucky lad, so pleased he enjoyed his day.


----------



## LeeLee

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day, very nice here again, paper says next week it will be 20 degrees


Twenty?  TWENTY?  Maybe if you set light to the paper and hold the thermometer next to it!  Telly said 10 in central London, which would constitute a heat wave compared to what we've had.  I'll be grateful for whatever degrees we can get!


----------



## AlisonM

Is that centigrade or fahrenheit? It's 30F here and snowing!


----------



## Steff

LeeLee said:


> Twenty?  TWENTY?  Maybe if you set light to the paper and hold the thermometer next to it!  Telly said 10 in central London, which would constitute a heat wave compared to what we've had.  I'll be grateful for whatever degrees we can get!



Yeah just read it in Sunday sun so it is true


----------



## LeeLee

AlisonM said:


> Is that centigrade or fahrenheit? It's 30F here and snowing!



Well if you absolutely MUST live so close to the Arctic!! 

In the remote bit of Quebec where I spent a great deal of my childhood, the snow was usually mostly gone by May, to return in October.  In the deep dark forest, patches of unmelted snow could still be there after a forest fire!


----------



## AlisonM

LeeLee said:


> Well if you absolutely MUST live so close to the Arctic!!
> 
> In the remote bit of Quebec where I spent a great deal of my childhood, the snow was usually mostly gone by May, to return in October.  In the deep dark forest, patches of unmelted snow could still be there after a forest fire!



I know, it wasn't well planned was it? If I had my choice, I'd be somewhere like 90 Mile Beach.


----------



## Steff

Good evening all, well M has seen his weeks hol come and go and im back on a full week from tomorrow, dad goes back Tuesday so nearly all bac to normal.Hope everyone has had a good Sunday x


----------



## gail1

morning all hope you are all well and have a good day


----------



## AJLang

Morning Gail I hope that you have a good day as well


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all, it's not oo bad a day here. Might get a washing out if I'm lucky. Just back from my doctors appointment he thinks my nosebleeds are possibly an infection in the lining of my nose and the pain I have in my left hand is RSI. Pharmacy have ordered a splint for me. He also told me that from my last blood test my cholesterol was high so put me on Simvastatin. I was so annoyed about it I forgot to ask what my HbA1c and FBC were! Oh well, lets hope he Simvastatin works. I'm off work his week so will be doing some Spring cleaning and pottering around the house. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  AAww Cat, sorry to hear that - hope it doesn't spoil your time off.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning/afternoon all.
Very dull and overcast herewith a few odd showers about. Have a stinking cold so not to impressed with that


----------



## Cat1964

runner said:


> Morning all.  AAww Cat, sorry to hear that - hope it doesn't spoil your time off.



Oh no Runner, defo wont spoil my time off. Just put another washing out there, I was shaking out the clothes and a sock either belonging to hubby or daughter flew over the fence into the other back. So unless hubby or daughter feel like climbing a fence, that's a sock lost!!! It made me laugh though at he thought it could have been some other type of their undies!!!!


----------



## Steff

Evening all 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Well dad has gone now and left us with the rain  lol x


----------



## Highlander

Afternoon all.   Well I was very good today, walked past the jam donuts in Tesco without buying one!


----------



## LeeLee

Highlander said:


> Afternoon all.   Well I was very good today, walked past the jam donuts in Tesco without buying one!


Well done!  Whilst I can usually resist, I'd never consider buying ONE if I'm giving in to temptation... don't they always come in packs of 5???


----------



## Highlander

LeeLee said:


> ... don't they always come in packs of 5???



Yes but in the local Tesco they also sell them loose - so it is easy just to buy one.    Nice for a treat sometimes.


----------



## LeeLee

I know they sell them, but when I'm in that particular mood the 5-packs launch themselves into my trolley and it would be rude not to pay!


----------



## Highlander

If I bought the five pack, there would be none left by the time I got to the checkout.  Then where would I be!


----------



## LeeLee

Ooh!  At least I manage to get them home first.  Then I have access to soap and water to wash the evidence from my face.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening peeps,

Hope you is all well and groovy. It's been a while since i did more than a random hello on here, finding more time for you guys of late which I think is good, but I wont ask!... The D thang is alreet with me had a dodgy numbers for a few weeks or maybe more, normally takes me a few weeks to realise things aren't as good as they should be! But got it under wraps again I think now (probably spoken too soon)

Attacked a shed at the weekend, was nice to be able to be outside with a tee shirt only! Will we have a summer this year? 

Cheers, might have a wee snifter in a bit, and will toast good health to you all

Take care, 

Rossi


----------



## Andy HB

Highlander said:


> If I bought the five pack, there would be none left by the time I got to the checkout.  Then where would I be!



Donut know!

Andy 

p.s. I can do worse than that, believe me.


----------



## Steff

Evening all last darts match of season saw us lose but had a gd night anyways


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  Glad it's cloudy here because that means that I'm not missing out whilst I'm wrapped up in my duvet.  I still don't feel well but I'm better than yesterday which is good


----------



## Steff

Morning all



It's wet and miserable today..


----------



## Cat1964

Morning, it's wet and miserable here too.


----------



## Dizzydi

Afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

Apologies for not popping in more, but baba is keeping me busy.

Baby splash this morning after an hrs walk. Just about to walk to the park before stopping of at Mil's.

Granny's funeral is going to be the 24th April - keep having little watery moments every time I think of her x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Afternoon everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Apologies for not popping in more, but baba is keeping me busy.
> 
> Baby splash this morning after an hrs walk. Just about to walk to the park before stopping of at Mil's.
> 
> Granny's funeral is going to be the 24th April - keep having little watery moments every time I think of her x



He must be keeping you fit Di! 

Hope all goes smoothly and Granny gets a good send off.


----------



## runner

rossi_mac said:


> Evening peeps,
> 
> Hope you is all well and groovy. It's been a while since i did more than a random hello on here, finding more time for you guys of late which I think is good, but I wont ask!... The D thang is alreet with me had a dodgy numbers for a few weeks or maybe more, normally takes me a few weeks to realise things aren't as good as they should be! But got it under wraps again I think now (probably spoken too soon)
> 
> Attacked a shed at the weekend, was nice to be able to be outside with a tee shirt only! Will we have a summer this year?
> 
> Cheers, might have a wee snifter in a bit, and will toast good health to you all
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Rossi


Only a t-shirt??


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  sorry you lost your last darts match Steff.  Son and OH lost their last Snooker match too.

Glad your feeling a little better AJ.  Hope all goes well on 24th Di.  It's a significant day for me too and I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> He must be keeping you fit Di!
> 
> Hope all goes smoothly and Granny gets a good send off.



H is definitely keeping me fit. Clocking up between 5 & 8 miles a day !

Thanks northy and runner re 24th, its gonna be an emotional day xxx


----------



## Steff

That's ok runner ty x


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Runner I'm feeling back to "normal" for me today.  Raining lots here. Excited because I'm going to start on my new OU module today - once I've finished this module in October, provided I pass it, I will have completed a third of my degree


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Seething today only been paid 2 days wages my face is beetroot red at the min so maybe someone can attach me to a vodka drip


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Seething today only been paid 2 days wages my face is beetroot red at the min so maybe someone can attach me to a vodka drip



That is so annoying  Hope they can get you the rest quickly Steff, and a big apology too.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> That is so annoying  Hope they can get you the rest quickly Steff, and a big apology too.



Be third time I've had issues Alan so today when I walk in there I will lose my cool I have plans with son this wkend and at the min they int happening


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Be third time I've had issues Alan so today when I walk in there I will lose my cool I have plans with son this wkend and at the min they int happening



Poor show  Hope you can get it sorted so you can go forward with your plans!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Poor show  Hope you can get it sorted so you can go forward with your plans!



Thank u xx


----------



## AJLang

Hi Steff I hope you got it sorted out.  Evening everyone.  I've started calming down now after the eye letter. Mark has been trying to make me laugh and Susie is relaxing in the garden whilst I drink my wine.  Can't believe Susie has now been around four weeks longer than the vet expected and, thank goodness, is still doing well.  Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Steff, I feel your pain.  I was supposed to get my final (holiday) pay and P45 today from Adecco.  It hasn't arrived, so bank balance is zero... until my shopping goes through when I'll be in the red.  I'm in transition between weekly and monthly pay, so won't get anything from the new company until the end of the month.  Good thing I have an overdraft allowance that I normally never use!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Supp to be 20 degrees today shall see lol


----------



## Steff

This footy match is causing bs no end of bother


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Supp to be 20 degrees today shall see lol



It was shockingly pleasant here this morning  Haven't experienced an air temperature like that since last September!


----------



## gail1

just got back from sunday lunch at the pub roast chicken yorkshire pudding carrots peas broccoli and roast spuds yum yum not going to test bs for a while lol


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> just got back from sunday lunch at the pub roast chicken yorkshire pudding carrots peas broccoli and roast spuds yum yum not going to test bs for a while lol



Sounds great Gail, slurp!


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Sounds great Gail, slurp!



it was I was good and went swimming beforehand


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> it was I was good and went swimming beforehand



Then your reward was well merited!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It was shockingly pleasant here this morning  Haven't experienced an air temperature like that since last September!



Yup son went out in shorts and t shirt today


----------



## Steff

Well back to usual routine tomorrow up early kids go back to school yay 

Hope everyone has had a gd day

Nights xxx


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Actually had the back door open this morning, it was so nice.  Getting colder now...


----------



## runner

Morning all, watery sun here today at the mo.  Can't believe how many birds there are in the garden - when I did the RSPB Spring Bird Watch - saw 2 over the whole hour!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone,  hope you're all well. 

Lovely bright day here today.  Little h hws got a cold.  No baby club for him today. 

My thoughts are with the people of Boston especially the family and friends of the people killed and injured.  Why do people do this sort of thing? Heartless monsters!


----------



## Steff

Mornn all have a gd day


----------



## AlisonM

Get everyone their favourite tipple please Garkon. The DWP are paying.  And I'll have a strawberry daquiri, ta. A LARGE one.

I just realised I've been doing something this afternoon I haven't done in months, singing along with the radio. It used to drive my colleague nuts, I don't often realise I'm doing it and I only do it when I'm happy.


----------



## Steff

Ohhh great news. Slurp


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, 

Can I just say I hate playing with electrics, when speaking with the wife it sounds so easy!

grrr.


----------



## AlisonM

rossi_mac said:


> evening all,
> 
> Can I just say I hate playing with electrics, when speaking with the wife it sounds so easy!
> 
> grrr.



Umm, where did you hide the body?


----------



## rossi_mac

as it happens we are also digging for a patio so space for many!!

PS If you're having a strawberry Daquiri, line some up for me too please!


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> Get everyone their favourite tipple please Garkon. The DWP are paying.  And I'll have a strawberry daquiri, ta. A LARGE one.
> 
> I just realised I've been doing something this afternoon I haven't done in months, singing along with the radio. It used to drive my colleague nuts, I don't often realise I'm doing it and I only do it when I'm happy.



LOL, can I join in?  I'll have a Pims and lemonade to celebrate slightly warmer weather, please.


----------



## AJLang

Is is too early for cocktails this morning? Cloudy here. Feel like a mum with a newborn because Susie keeps getting up several times each night and wants fuss - I guess it is because of the steroids.  Got to get my head down and do lots of studying today


----------



## runner

Morning Aj and all.  Hope you all have a chilled or productive day


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## AlisonM

arrgghhh!!!! Has anyone invented a hot daquiri? It's freezing here today and flipping snowing again. I think we had spring yesterday, skipped summer and autumn and have gone straight back to winter.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well xxx


----------



## runner

Night.  Hope you have a good day tomorrow


----------



## gail1

morning all hope everybody is well. its a lovely day today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Summer is here, it's p**ing down with rain and cold


----------



## Highlander

Just had a Cream Donut, couldn't resist them in Tesco!  Delicious!


----------



## LeeLee

Highlander said:


> Just had a Cream Donut, couldn't resist them in Tesco!  Delicious!


I'll just sit here with my sugar free jelly and polish my halo!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Raining here today, but the garden does need it.  Back lawn is actually beginning to look green with brown patches!  Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Raining here today, but the garden does need it.  Back lawn is actually beginning to look green with brown patches!  Hope all is well with everyone.



Good morning runner, everyone  Absolutely chucked it down here in the night, now just gloomy!


----------



## Highlander

Morning all, well we have hail stones at the minute.  Been raining most of the morning and is quite windy.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone,  hope your all well.


----------



## Steff

Hi di hope ur well. The meet is going well drinks are being sunk nice and easily lol


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Hi di hope ur well. The meet is going well drinks are being sunk nice and easily lol



Omg completely forgot about your meet today. Hope your all having a fantastic time x

(Baby brains strike again)


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Omg completely forgot about your meet today. Hope your all having a fantastic time x
> 
> (Baby brains strike again)



Hi Di,

Was a great day ..


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all

Off to dye my hair ultra violet in bit woo. In other news my bs was fine after cocktails lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Off to dye my hair ultra violet in bit woo. In other news my bs was fine after cocktails lol



Ha, good to hear it Steff  Surprised I didn't get into double figures yesterday. I think the hypo when I got home may have been down to the Stella though! 

Chilly here again, brrr!


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Off to dye my hair ultra violet in bit woo. In other news my bs was fine after cocktails lol



My hair has been dyed ultra violet since they brought that colour out. I love it. I haven't dyed it for ages though and someone took a photo of me on Friday night at my night out from the back. I noticed I really need to dye it again....lots of grey showing!!!! need to do it sometime this week. I just hate how messy dying my hair can get.


----------



## Steff

Cat1964 said:


> My hair has been dyed ultra violet since they brought that colour out. I love it. I haven't dyed it for ages though and someone took a photo of me on Friday night at my night out from the back. I noticed I really need to dye it again....lots of grey showing!!!! need to do it sometime this week. I just hate how messy dying my hair can get.



I've seen 2 strands of Gray hair and I'm nt amused lol


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> I've seen 2 strands of Gray hair and I'm nt amused lol



Well Steff you should see mine you'd be horrified....I was.


----------



## shambles

Cat1964 said:


> My hair has been dyed ultra violet since they brought that colour out. I love it. I haven't dyed it for ages though and someone took a photo of me on Friday night at my night out from the back. I noticed I really need to dye it again....lots of grey showing!!!! need to do it sometime this week. I just hate how messy dying my hair can get.



I make my husband help! hahaha! It is so messy and he still gets it all over my ears and things!


----------



## Steff

nt the best piccy but new hair is looking ok lol

if u view my profile pic rather then avatar it looks better


----------



## Cat1964

shambles said:


> I make my husband help! hahaha! It is so messy and he still gets it all over my ears and things!



No I wouldn't risk hubby helping.....it would get messy. Usually my daughter helps when she can. I'm trying to wait till she does have time. I think I'll try nd pin her down to a date when she comes in tonight. I have had the dye for ages.


----------



## Steff

Well i got it on my neck shoulders and bathroom mirror this time


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> Well i got it on my neck shoulders and bathroom mirror this time



I get it usually all over the bathroom sink and taps and on the floor. Last time I managed to get it on the white shower curtain too!


----------



## Steff

Cat1964 said:


> I get it usually all over the bathroom sink and taps and on the floor. Last time I managed to get it on the white shower curtain too!



rofl, well i smirked at myself cause OH is next in bathroom tonight, it will serve him right all the times ive had to chuck his used razor away or sumit else equally yukky


----------



## Cat1964

I bought a new showe curtain last week. A PVC one so that if I get dye on it it will wipe off. It is a clear one with bright yellow ducks on it. I don't have a problem with that but my daughter has....lol


----------



## runner

Hope the meet went well, looking forward to November!

Morning all, hope you're all enjoying a bit of sunshine today.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hope the meet went well, looking forward to November!
> 
> Morning all, hope you're all enjoying a bit of sunshine today.



Good morning runner  Yes, the meet went very well - amazing how you can sit chatting for 7 hours and hardly notice the passage of time! I look forward to meeting you after all these years 

Beautiful day here - went out for a nice run this morning, thought I should make a start as I've entered the ballot for a London Marathon place!


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope alls well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi all hope alls well



Good morning Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff



Lovely day here plzzzzzz rain lol.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning runner  Yes, the meet went very well - amazing how you can sit chatting for 7 hours and hardly notice the passage of time! I look forward to meeting you after all these years
> 
> Beautiful day here - went out for a nice run this morning, thought I should make a start as I've entered the ballot for a London Marathon place!



Wow, that would be fantastic - good luck - hope you get a place.  Are you applying to run for a particular organisation?


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Lovely day here plzzzzzz rain lol.



Awww, Steff, you old spoil-sport - Let's see the hair then!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Wow, that would be fantastic - good luck - hope you get a place.  Are you applying to run for a particular organisation?



Haven't decided yet - possibly DWED, but don't really expect to get a place - won't find out until October!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Awww, Steff, you old spoil-sport - Let's see the hair then!



lol its my new profile piccy hun


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Haven't decided yet - possibly DWED, but don't really expect to get a place - won't find out until October!



Aww that's a long wait!  Are you doing any other runs in between?


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> lol its my new profile piccy hun



Nice!  I was expecting bright blue!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Aww that's a long wait!  Are you doing any other runs in between?



Possibly Great South Run in October, but baulked at the cost - ?44  Bit of a rip off really


----------



## Steff

lol runner

well a nice 430 finish today cant beat it x


----------



## Steff

Morning all.

Another day of not wearing my coat woo.
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Another day of not wearing my coat woo.
> Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.



You too Steff - beautiful day here, was very chilly earlier but actually WARM now!  Might even have to put some sun cream on!


----------



## Casper

Northerner said:


> You too Steff - beautiful day here, was very chilly earlier but actually WARM now!  Might even have to put some sun cream on!



Sun cream? *scratches head in wonder* What new-fangled thing is this? Up north we do not need such witchcraft lotions.


----------



## Northerner

Casper said:


> Sun cream? *scratches head in wonder* What new-fangled thing is this? Up north we do not need such witchcraft lotions.



Ah yes, I forgot - the Sun probably hasn't broached the horizon yet has it?


----------



## Steff

Great win tonight at darts 11 2 

Night all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Great win tonight at darts 11 2
> 
> Night all x



Excellent Steff! Well done!

A bit chilly again here this morning, but promising to get warm and sunny later. Off to get my feet checked today, hope they are all OK!


----------



## Steff

Morning ty Alan x

Cloudy here but due to be 17 later


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Possibly Great South Run in October, but baulked at the cost - ?44  Bit of a rip off really



Eek, that's a bit steep - must put a lot of people off.

Morning all.  2 degrees this morning, but sunny and warming up now.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Eek, that's a bit steep - must put a lot of people off.
> 
> Morning all.  2 degrees this morning, but sunny and warming up now.



It was flipping freezing on my run this morning - beautiful apart from that! 

They will always manage to get enough people willing to pay, but this is ?9 more than the London Marathon is asking, and the GSR is only 10 miles! They have rubbish facilities as well, the changing room isn't secure - you just leave your stuff in a big room. There are guards on the doors who only let runners in, but that doesn't stop a runner nicking your stuff - they're not all saints  The Bath Half was ?40, but much better organised, with scouts looking after your stuff.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> It was flipping freezing on my run this morning - beautiful apart from that!
> 
> They will always manage to get enough people willing to pay, but this is ?9 more than the London Marathon is asking, and the GSR is only 10 miles! They have rubbish facilities as well, the changing room isn't secure - you just leave your stuff in a big room. There are guards on the doors who only let runners in, but that doesn't stop a runner nicking your stuff - they're not all saints  The Bath Half was ?40, but much better organised, with scouts looking after your stuff.



That's ridiculous and not very considerate of the runners


----------



## AJLang

Good morning the sun is out so if it warms up I will sit in the garden and read my book.  With my poor Vitamin D levels it's good for me to be in the sun - that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning the sun is out so if it warms up I will sit in the garden and read my book.  With my poor Vitamin D levels it's good for me to be in the sun - that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it



There is a bit of a chilly breeze still, but it is warming up here in the sunshine  Have a lovely day!


----------



## AJLang

I hope you have a lovely day as well


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I hope you have a lovely day as well



Thank you - I'm off to get my toes tickled by the podiatrist


----------



## AJLang

Ooh enjoy yourself I must arrange to get mine done soon but May already has four medical appointments which is far too many so feet will have to wait to June


----------



## Steff

Evening all x
wow very hot day today not bad wore a coat twice in week and half one was to meet Saturday lol.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Looks like being another lovely day here - still a bit cool, but if the last couple of days are anything to go by then it'll be pretty warm by the afternoon - actually caught a bit of sun yesterday out doing some gardening!  

Hope everyone enjoys their day


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone, it's sunny here as well have a lovely day


----------



## rossi_mac

glad it's friday!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> glad it's friday!



Hell yeah to that had a usual massively busy Friday at work


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

I'm trying to catch up with the posts, someone is keeping me very busy and I'm sorry I've not been able to be around more xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I'm trying to catch up with the posts, someone is keeping me very busy and I'm sorry I've not been able to be around more xxx



Who might that be?  Good to hear from you Di, hope all is going well and the ducks are getting well fed!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny here after downpours o the way to sussex and back yesterday.  Now getting ready for Craft Fair tomorrow.  Hope you all have a relaxing day.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Sunny here after downpours o the way to sussex and back yesterday.  Now getting ready for Craft Fair tomorrow.  Hope you all have a relaxing day.



Good morning runner, everyone  It was cloudy here earlier but now the sun is breaking through. Hope things go well for you at the craft fair!


----------



## shambles

Can you send a bit more of that sunshine this way Northerner? It's definitely trying to be sunny but not quite there yet and I have piles of washing to do so can pack! 

Baking cookies today for a Fayre tomorrow so busy busy weekend  Nearly ready for holiday finally though!


----------



## Northerner

shambles said:


> Can you send a bit more of that sunshine this way Northerner? It's definitely trying to be sunny but not quite there yet and I have piles of washing to do so can pack!
> 
> Baking cookies today for a Fayre tomorrow so busy busy weekend  Nearly ready for holiday finally though!



It's gone from here, I thought it must have already gone over to you - wonder where it's gone?  

No licking the bowl clean making those cookies!


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## shambles

It's not particularly sunny here either - but I have put the washing out as it's not raining! I've made 2 dozen chocolate cookies, 4 dozen vanilla shortbread biscuits, 1 dozen fairy cakes, and 1 dozen butterfly cakes ... but not eaten one  Not so much as a licked finger! 

Hubby has had the breakages!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Who might that be?  Good to hear from you Di, hope all is going well and the ducks are getting well fed!



Ducks are getting plump lol.


----------



## Steff

Nights all sleep well


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> It's gone from here, I thought it must have already gone over to you - wonder where it's gone?
> 
> No licking the bowl clean making those cookies!


I think that I might have stolen the sun, sorry 


24 degC here!


----------



## shambles

At least you gave it back today - can feel the heat of it through the skylight already


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Well no work today yay, weather is  tad to warm for me at 24 arghh


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well no work today yay, weather is  tad to warm for me at 24 arghh



Good morning Steff  Already hot and sunny here  We're just not used to this!


----------



## runner

Evening all.  can't believe how the garden is letting rip all over the place.  I am als excessively pleased because I have achieved Journeyman status in the art of Cabin Crochet!


----------



## Cat1964

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Already hot and sunny here  We're just not used to this!



It's been dull and cloudy here today. Not one hint of sunshine for us. Apparently tomorrow has to be sunny here.


----------



## shambles

We are forecast another hot one tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Yup so are we ...


----------



## AlisonM

I could do with some of that, but I'll just use my imagination instead and pretend I'm on the beach, lounging around with a tall cold mojito in hand. Care to join me?


----------



## Steff

Please Ali

Peed off now my darts match tomorrow been called off so bang goes my night out this week so pour me a large one!


----------



## AlisonM

Steff said:


> Please Ali
> 
> Peed off now my darts match tomorrow been called off so bang goes my night out this week so pour me a large one!



Righto. Tarbender, another mo-hic-hic-jito please, and one for my friend.


----------



## Steff

And when that's been downed ill have a cosmopolitan pluuurse


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you haven't got hangovers Steff and Ali!  sunny here today - off to turn and move the compost heaps and clean out chickens and quail


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope you haven't got hangovers Steff and Ali!  sunny here today - off to turn and move the compost heaps and clean out chickens and quail



Bright and sunny here too, although it was a bit chilly when I started my run - soon got warmed up though! 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## runner

Morning Alan, hope the running's going well.


----------



## Cat1964

Morning, it's nice and sunny here too and I have a day off. Lots to do today so won't get to see much of the sun. I put a huge washing out at 9.30pm last night and have more in the machine waiting to go out. Lots to do in the house and a meeting at 2.30pm today to finalise and balance these daft books....busy, busy busy......no rest for the wicked!!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hot again back to work and very bad traffic grrr..


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone,  hope you're all well. 

Who's nabbed the sun ?

Im absolutely shattered today I've walked over 30 miles since Friday and think i need a feet up day!  H's swing has ran out of batteries and im hoping i will be able to rock it so he gets his naps.  Failing that I'll be out trotting again until I get the batteries 

We have all really settled into family life and i can't imagine life without our little boy!  We are going to start the process again early next year for baby no 2 (hubby would like a little girl) xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone,  hope you're all well.
> 
> Who's nabbed the sun ?
> 
> Im absolutely shattered today I've walked over 30 miles since Friday and think i need a feet up day!  H's swing has ran out of batteries and im hoping i will be able to rock it so he gets his naps.  Failing that I'll be out trotting again until I get the batteries
> 
> We have all really settled into family life and i can't imagine life without our little boy!  We are going to start the process again early next year for baby no 2 (hubby would like a little girl) xxx



That's fantastic news Di, I knew you would be a natural  It would be so lovely for H to have a little (or big!) sister!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> That's fantastic news Di, I knew you would be a natural  It would be so lovely for H to have a little (or big!) sister!



Aw thanks alan. Small person no 2 has to be younger than h. If it is not a sibling there has to be a 2 year age gap x

Just given h a small piece of toast after his porridge and it didn't touch the sides lol.

Ps if I email another picture will you post for me as a happy 8 weeks since he arrived x


----------



## rossi_mac

Looking great Di, happy for you all, our little fella had some cheese on toast the other day loved it, I think we have hungry little boys!! Wifey read an article the other day saying you need to take boys out twice a day regardless of weather to tire them out, okay maybe not yet as still small but I can see the logic in it already!


----------



## Dizzydi

rossi_mac said:


> Looking great Di, happy for you all, our little fella had some cheese on toast the other day loved it, I think we have hungry little boys!! Wifey read an article the other day saying you need to take boys out twice a day regardless of weather to tire them out, okay maybe not yet as still small but I can see the logic in it already!



Aw thanks. How old is your little one now?

Didn't get my day of peace, my bossy youngest sister came down and I ended up on a 3 mile hike with the babies, she is trying to lose weight.

Today however I ain't going anywhere I'm exhausted, all the walking has caught up with me! Done about 30 miles since last Sunday.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## rossi_mac

8 months and time is flying by already! Oh and I'm still decorating, but at least his room was sorted before he was 5 months so we got our room back to some normality!

PS Teething sucks!


----------



## Casper

rossi_mac said:


> 8 months and time is flying by already! Oh and I'm still decorating, but at least his room was sorted before he was 5 months so we got our room back to some normality!
> 
> PS Teething sucks!



Don't you have all yours by now?


----------



## Dizzydi

rossi_mac said:


> 8 months and time is flying by already! Oh and I'm still decorating, but at least his room was sorted before he was 5 months so we got our room back to some normality!
> 
> PS Teething sucks!



Your baba is a month behind h. H has one rug rest tooth so far and a right red cheek dribble chops but no problems for him so far (hope I dont jinks him now).

I had a few mad weeks before h arrived to make sure him room was all sorted.


----------



## Dizzydi

Casper said:


> Don't you have all yours by now?



Lol - that's funny.

PS up until 5 years ago I still had 2 baby teeth!!!!


----------



## runner

Night all, have a nice weekend.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Night all, have a nice weekend.



And you runner


----------



## Steff

Night runner


----------



## Mark T

Afternoon all


----------



## runner

Morning all, except Mark T - afternoon - I always knew it was a different time zone in Essex!

Sunny day today so far.  Realised recently that January was my 5 year anniversary of discovering I had an underactive thyroid and the big D - think I'm getting close to getting the hang of it now LOL


----------



## Steff

LOL Runner

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Mark T

Morning all 

Sadly I'll be back in my regular timezone soon


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sadly I'll be back in my regular timezone soon



How is Canada mark


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> How is Canada mark


Today is cloudy and only in the mid teens, but up to now its been very sunny and 20-24 degC.

its been a nice time, the only weak point has been the hotel - but nothing major.


----------



## Steff

Nights all have a good week


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Wet and dull here and I've got a pile of wet washing


----------



## Steff

Evening all


----------



## Highlander

Hi all, feeling knackered after spending most of yesterday hanging around Gatwick waiting for a flight to Inverness.  Had to be up a 5am for flight back to London from Malta.   Serves me right for going on holiday.

Night all - tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Steff

Ouch early times 


Sleep well highlander x


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you got home safely Highlander - expect you're fast asleep now!

Lovely start to day mopping up doggy wee accident on carpet and ironing at 7am!  I ask you!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Oooh runner had that delight many a times re doggy lol x


----------



## Steff

Evening all, lovely day rained most of it

off to darts tonight feel awful woke with a runny nose and bad throat been doing my head in alllllll day


----------



## Highlander

Hope you are feeling OK today.

Still a bit tired from the travelling.  Blood pressure still up, BG all over the place, as usual.   Went back on the water tablets and can't keep out of the loo.  I leave them off when traveling.  Other than that I ache just about everywhere and it is cold and wet.

Other than that I'm fine.

Hope you all had a good day.  I'm retired so don't have to get up too early.


----------



## Steff

Well good night at darts for me anyways, teams lost but I won my singles and 3s x


----------



## runner

Glad you won your singles and 3s Steff!  Night all


----------



## Highlander

Well done Steff.  Night all.


----------



## Casper

It's a beautiful calm evening here, wind has dropped, steff has won her darts, I am full of red wine, and ready for zzzzzzzzzzzzzz..............followed by work in the morning. Happy days.


----------



## Steff

All is well in the world casp lol

Morning all wild wild wind during night(not me I add) but outside, dropped now tho


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Still suffering with flu but to rubittison this morning so hope that helps.oh well weekend is nearly here x 

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Still suffering with flu but to rubittison this morning so hope that helps.oh well weekend is nearly here x
> 
> Have a good day all



Hope you feel much better soon Steff, and that you can have a good weekend


----------



## Highlander

Get well soon Steff, hope the flu clears up over the weekend.   Hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Mark T

Hope you get well soon Steff and you have the rest of your family waiting on to your every need 

A general question to bounce off of peoples thoughts, my wife is getting close to selling her 100th item on Etsy (her His&Her's macrame bracelets have been a bit of a hit) and I was thinking I should either buy or do something nice for her as I'm proud of her achievement 

What would others do or get?


----------



## LeeLee

Mark T said:


> Hope you get well soon Steff and you have the rest of your family waiting on to your every need
> 
> A general question to bounce off of peoples thoughts, my wife is getting close to selling her 100th item on Etsy (her His&Her's macrame bracelets have been a bit of a hit) and I was thinking I should either buy or do something nice for her as I'm proud of her achievement
> 
> What would others do or get?


Need a babysitter?  I'm not far away.  I might be a bit busy this weekend though, if grandchild no.2 decides to say hello.


----------



## Mark T

LeeLee said:


> Need a babysitter?  I'm not far away.  I might be a bit busy this weekend though, if grandchild no.2 decides to say hello.


Tempting!  Although I suspect it will be next weekend when she hits the magic figure at the current rate


----------



## LeeLee

Mark T said:


> Tempting!  Although I suspect it will be next weekend when she hits the magic figure at the current rate


PM me if you decide that a night out is what you want to do to mark the occasion.  Liam is a lovely lad, it would be a pleasure.


----------



## Steff

Thanks guys,
Got through this week,wkend will entail relaxing and abit of vegetating lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thanks guys,
> Got through this week,wkend will entail relaxing and abit of vegetating lol



Hope you have a good chill out!  The weather will no doubt be a help, it's more like November than May here!


----------



## Steff

Morning all off sock shopping today males of the house seem to go through them at a fast rate lol.... Have a good Saturday all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all off sock shopping today males of the house seem to go through them at a fast rate lol.... Have a good Saturday all



Buy them a darning needle and some wool!  Have a good time 

Sun's just come out here, but still cool for my run earlier.


----------



## AlisonM

Cold, wet and miserable here. I need something sunny to warm and cheer me. Let me think now...

Cuba Libre maybe? Banana Daquiri? Hmm, I dunno. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cat1964

AlisonM said:


> Cold, wet and miserable here. I need something sunny to warm and cheer me. Let me think now...
> 
> Cuba Libre maybe? Banana Daquiri? Hmm, I dunno. Any suggestions?



Pi?a Colada sounds good


----------



## Steff

Banana daiquiri sounds intriguing il have 2 Ta


----------



## LeeLee

Make mine a Woo Woo, cheers!


----------



## AJLang

Singapore Sling and some sun please


----------



## AlisonM

Yay! There's a Party on the beach tonight and I'm buying! All we need now is some BBQ and some tunes.


----------



## AJLang

I'll bring burgers and my copy of Dancing Queen


----------



## Steff

I'll bring the bangers


----------



## ypauly

I'm going to sneak in empty handed.












Well somebody has to


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> I'm going to sneak in empty handed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody has to



Tut and I've always believed that rumour u loved a handful Paul :


----------



## Mark T

So what are we using for entertainment at the party?

I know!  The Eurovision Song contest!


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> So what are we using for entertainment at the party?
> 
> I know!  The Eurovision Song contest!



Pfft no way lol


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> So what are we using for entertainment at the party?
> 
> I know!  The Eurovision Song contest!



Not at MY party!


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Pfft no way lol


Oh it's not so bad - Romania is the only song I've felt obliged to mute after about 30 seconds


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Oh it's not so bad - Romania is the only song I've felt obliged to mute after about 30 seconds



Eurovision is rubbish these days - they nearly all sing in English. I used to like listening to all the foreign languages!  This is more like XF auditions!


----------



## am64

we decided to keep the visuals on the tv ..but listen to our own choice of music

at present listening to Run DMC ...its like that ....


----------



## Mark T

So will we get nil points?

Suspect not, but can't see us far off the bottom of the table.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning all you party peeps. Hope your all well.

I've been a busy bee with h. I've prepared our paperwork to submit for going to court to legally adopt h. On Wednesday he will have been with us 10 weeks! Friday he will be 10 months old. My how time fly's.

H is doing really well. His first animal noise was  bok bok ! Sean calls him little chicken x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning all you party peeps. Hope your all well.
> 
> I've been a busy bee with h. I've prepared our paperwork to submit for going to court to legally adopt h. On Wednesday he will have been with us 10 weeks! Friday he will be 10 months old. My how time fly's.
> 
> H is doing really well. His first animal noise was  bok bok ! Sean calls him little chicken x



Bless!  Hope all goes smoothly with the legal stuff. How are your feet now?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Bless!  Hope all goes smoothly with the legal stuff. How are your feet now?



Hi Northy, hope your well.  Shoe inserts have only just arrived. Been using them for last couple of days! So I'm hoping to see some fast improvement x


----------



## Steff

hi all hope everyones well x

nervously watching newcastle atm ekkk doing ok


----------



## Highlander

Hi all, it is a lovely day up hear in the Highlands.   The sun is out, it is not raining and it is 17c.    What could be better, then Ross County beat Inverness Caley Thistle FC for the first time this season.  Brilliant.


----------



## Steff

Highlander said:


> Hi all, it is a lovely day up hear in the Highlands.   The sun is out, it is not raining and it is 17c.    What could be better, then Ross County beat Inverness Caley Thistle FC for the first time this season.  Brilliant.



was a good game indeed


----------



## Mark T

I guess it was a important day for football today then?  I had someone in the play park telling me something which went right over my head this afternoon whilst our kids played.

All I know is that a few relations on my wife's side are happy - which is good.  They are mostly Arsenal supporters due to having a grandparent born within sight of the (original) ground.


----------



## Steff

yes arsenal beat there bitter rivals tottenham to a spot to play in the champions league


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> yes arsenal beat there bitter rivals tottenham to a spot to play in the champions league


Thanks Steff   Yes, he did mention Tottenham and I just nodded sagely so that explains what I was being told


----------



## runner

afternoon all sun has finally come out this afternoon


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> afternoon all sun has finally come out this afternoon



No sign of it here yet, and the woman on the telly just tried to persuade me that this could be the warmest day of the year so far! Not likely, I went out earlier and it felt more like October than the middle of May!


----------



## Highlander

It was quite nice here earlier, very mild, now the wind has got up, it has turned cold.


----------



## Steff

Evening all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all x



Good evening Steff, have you had a good day?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good evening Steff, have you had a good day?



Evening Alan,
Was ok work was slow and had some lazy ass agency guy in grr


----------



## rossi_mac

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
inlaws


----------



## LeeLee

Go on, I'll bite... what have they done now???

Oh and by the way, I'm a mother-in-law!


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm keeping quiet, they do soo much I am soo grateful and if I moan about the smallest thing it'll seem like I am ungrateful and we can't upset them so I have to be the sod who is pee'd off, want to go and drink myself stupid sod it all...oh no got a room to paint, grrr, I'll be calm in an hour or so thanks Lee Lee.


----------



## Mark T

rossi_mac said:


> I'm keeping quiet, they do soo much I am soo grateful and if I moan about the smallest thing it'll seem like I am ungrateful and we can't upset them so I have to be the sod who is pee'd off, want to go and drink myself stupid sod it all...oh no got a room to paint, grrr, I'll be calm in an hour or so thanks Lee Lee.


Sometimes you have to grim and bear it in good humour.

Although I've been known to throw my toys out the pram when the topic of a visit gets mentioned.

I'm just glad that we funded our own wedding


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers Mark,

Yes I have thrown toys out of pram to try and explain what I mean, never demanding the unreasonable, they are just too helpful sometimes...


----------



## rossi_mac

painting with a bottle of beer and all is well, although not half way round the room yet, migt be a late one!


----------



## Steff

Evening all,

Good darts tonight took it right to the wire, but we won 7-6 . .


----------



## Cat1964

*Sunshine and hayfever*

Morning all another nice day out there and my hayfever has already started for the day. I was so miserable with it yesterday sneezing, runny nose and sore eyes. And it looks like today is going to be much more of the same!!


----------



## Northerner

Cat1964 said:


> Morning all another nice day out there and my hayfever has already started for the day. I was so miserable with it yesterday sneezing, runny nose and sore eyes. And it looks like today is going to be much more of the same!!



You should be down here where it appears to be October...!  Hope you don't suffer!


----------



## LeeLee

I feel for you Cat.  Hayfever hasn't started for me yet.  Over-the-counter medicines don't work very well for me, so I get Fexofenadine on prescription.  It's a similar drug to the one in the old Triludan (Terfenadine) that was taken off the market a few years ago, but without the potentially fatal grapefruit interaction.  Works to get rid of the worst of the sneezing for me.


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  Cold and cloudy today.   I've got mum and dad here today - they live a three hour drive away so haven't seen them since February because of Susie being ill. I will also be babysitting their mad labradoodle whilst they see my brother


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  Cold and cloudy today.   I've got mum and dad here today - they live a three hour drive away so haven't seen them since February because of Susie being ill. I will also be babysitting their mad labradoodle whilst they see my brother



Hope everyone has a great day!  Hope the labradoodle isn't too overwhelming for Susie!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northener.  Last night labradoodle came on the settee for cuddles whilst Susie stayed on the floor...she's too weak now to get onto the settee


----------



## Cat1964

LeeLee said:


> I feel for you Cat.  Hayfever hasn't started for me yet.  Over-the-counter medicines don't work very well for me, so I get Fexofenadine on prescription.  It's a similar drug to the one in the old Triludan (Terfenadine) that was taken off the market a few years ago, but without the potentially fatal grapefruit interaction.  Works to get rid of the worst of the sneezing for me.



I have Fexofenadine too LeeLee. I have already taken it and put in the eye drops a few minutes ago. My eyes are so red rimmed today, they look as sore as they are. It's to be another lovely day here which I love but am so miserable because of he hayfever. I can't win!


----------



## AlisonM

*It's Effin Snowing Out There!!!!!*

A verrrrrry large hot chocolate please.


----------



## Northerner

Unbelievable!  Hope it doesn't settle! 

The weather here has been annoying this week - dull, cold and miserable during the day and then all lovely bright and sunny in the evenings when I'm less inclined to go out and do some gardening.


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Have a mammoth day tomorrow at work pub is closed to regs as we have a 120 guest wedding we are catering for 

Hope everyone is well Gray skies as I'm about to leave grr.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> Have a mammoth day tomorrow at work pub is closed to regs as we have a 120 guest wedding we are catering for
> 
> Hope everyone is well Gray skies as I'm about to leave grr.



Wow! Hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow Steff  

It was bright and sunny for my run this morning, but blooming freezing!!!!  Now it's cloudy and freezing


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wow! Hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow Steff
> 
> It was bright and sunny for my run this morning, but blooming freezing!!!!  Now it's cloudy and freezing



Same here went to bus stop with lad at 645 and it was lovely x


----------



## rossi_mac

Nice day for being outside! Luckily I wasn't. But hell am I knackered, and off home for painting 2nd coat of walls in front room! Levels been good today not above 7!

Hope you are all winning...

Rossi


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Nice day for being outside! Luckily I wasn't. But hell am I knackered, and off home for painting 2nd coat of walls in front room! Levels been good today not above 7!
> 
> Hope you are all winning...
> 
> Rossi



I think that house of yours sounds a bit like the Forth Rail Bridge Rossi - I don't think you've stopped working on it since you bought it!


----------



## rossi_mac

we didn't do much in the first year as we were getting planning, but then we were out in the garden hacking the trees and bushes back. When this room is done I'm on strike to live life and do little jobs out side for a few months, then come the autumn it's the hallway to do and the one bedroom upstairs, but still got the outside of the house to paint and the wood work outside, 1 more year all done then we can get serious with garden, so in 2-3 years I'm either dead or able to relax!!


----------



## AlisonM

I'm buying a lottery ticket tomorrow and jetting off to Maui or some such sunny spot with the winnings. This place is just too darned cold! I'll have a hot toddy please barkeep.


----------



## LeeLee

AlisonM said:


> I'm buying a lottery ticket tomorrow and jetting off to Maui or some such sunny spot with the winnings. This place is just too darned cold! I'll have a hot toddy please barkeep.


Make mine a port & brandy.  Warms the throat and keeps on going!


----------



## Steff

eve all mediterrenean cous cous with chicken skewers tonight mm


----------



## Steff

well the weddig is over for me phew im shattered been in 10 till 630 today ready for my be, so pleased im off monday x 

hope alls well peeps x


----------



## gail1

evening all i will have a brandy to celebrate my lowering bs levels please


----------



## LeeLee

gail1 said:


> evening all i will have a brandy to celebrate my lowering bs levels please


Mmmmm brandy (drools).    I daren't keep the stuff in the house - just one disables my off switch and I suffer monster hangovers if I overindulge these days.


----------



## Highlander

Well what a lovely day it has been up here in the Highlands of Scotland today.  It was 22.6c this afternoon in my garden.   So we have both been busy in the garden for most of the afternoon.   Even managed 40 winks in the conservatory with a cuppa later on.

Sorry if you have had rain etc elsewhere.


----------



## Steff

hi all, wow been glorious today


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> hi all, wow been glorious today



Been a good one here too Steff. I did 4 loads of laundry and have an empty laundry bin. A rarity in my house


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone. Hope your all well.

I've had a cheeky crabbies alcoholic ginger beer tonight and really could have drunk a few more!


----------



## LeeLee

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope your all well.
> 
> I've had a cheeky crabbies alcoholic ginger beer tonight and really could have drunk a few more!



The reason I seldom drink is because one just isn't enough!  Glad you enjoyed your tipple.


----------



## Mark T

LeeLee said:


> The reason I seldom drink is because one just isn't enough!  Glad you enjoyed your tipple.


hic hic

(maybe I shouldn't admit to what number of small red wine glasses I'm on right now)


----------



## LeeLee

Mark T said:


> hic hic
> 
> (maybe I shouldn't admit to what number of small red wine glasses I'm on right now)


Reminds me of that South American language where the numbering system goes one, two, three, many - except that for me it goes straight from one to MANY!


----------



## Steff

Evening x...


----------



## rossi_mac

evening y'all and goodnight, cream bloody crackered...


----------



## LeeLee

Morning peeps, another sunshiny day here in the Southeast. Can we really cope with the shock of two consecutive sunny Bank Holidays?


----------



## Steff

Morning all, 
well another bank hol where im not at work, perks to having a relativly new boss ha , have a good one all


----------



## Cat1964

It's a horrible day here, raining as usual. Don't think I will be venturing out today.


----------



## rossi_mac

gorgeoose day here's and a circular saw is my new favourite power tool, and I 've check I have all my body parts in tact!

and levels behaving too, what next!


----------



## AlisonM

It's positively springlike here, hope it lasts a while.


----------



## LeeLee

Have you seen the forecast for tomorrow??


----------



## Steff

Oh well looks like my prayers were answered lots of rain from am tomorrow


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Oh well looks like my prayers were answered lots of rain from am tomorrow


I guess that saves me having to water the garden tonight


----------



## rossi_mac

Circular saw after work now that's fun, a bit noisey so not much done but wowser that is a power tool of power tools!

Is it only Tuesday, feels like a week past Friday!

Hope you are all good in D land...


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Beat 7 -6 this week but hay ho


----------



## AJLang

Hi Steff well done.  I've just made plans to go to my first ever beer festival tomorrow


----------



## LeeLee

AJLang said:


> Hi Steff well done.  I've just made plans to go to my first ever beer festival tomorrow


I once volunteered to work the Oxford beer festival, and managed to bag a spot on the cider/cidre stall.  Of course the volunteers HAD to sample the goods so in order to make recommendations (slurp)!


----------



## AJLang

LeeLee I now wish that I had volunteered Hic


----------



## Steff

Hya all wkend is here yay x


----------



## rossi_mac

Defo a big YAY to that Steff

Yay


----------



## Mark T

rossi_mac said:


> Defo a big YAY to that Steff
> 
> Yay


I'm with Steff and rossi_mac here - Yay!


----------



## Highlander

AJLang said:


> Hi Steff well done.  I've just made plans to go to my first ever beer festival tomorrow



Hope you have a good time.  Don't drink too much and keep snacking.


----------



## Steff

Enjoy Amanda and ty x


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Highlander and Steff.....I wimped out of going to the beer festival...think it might be because I have a hangover from yesterday!  Weather here is beautiful and I'm being very "homely" walking Susie, cooking scones, vegetable gardening and reading the latest issue of Good Housekeeping! Such a rock'n' roll life style I hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Steff

morning all

weather is lovely, pleased as for some reason my washing machine decided to not entirely dry my clothes proper they wer sopping wet grrr. x 
hope everyone has a good day


----------



## spiritfree

It's been a lovely day here in the midlands. Hopefully another tomorrow and I can go shopping in my little mini cooper convertable.


----------



## Mark T

A nice day here and we went geocaching down a local nature reserve.

But, it looks like little boy has come down with Chickenpox (nope, it's not insect bites).  So now I get to wonder how long it will take for me to come down with it as I never had them as a child.


----------



## Steff

eve all

was scorching today, have no work tomorrow tis a staff party, the pub won a comp best presented garden so a trip round garden centre as part of the prize then off to pub for meal and drinks


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> eve all
> 
> was scorching today, have no work tomorrow tis a staff party, the pub won a comp best presented garden so a trip round garden centre as part of the prize then off to pub for meal and drinks



Enjoy  x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> eve all
> 
> was scorching today, have no work tomorrow tis a staff party, the pub won a comp best presented garden so a trip round garden centre as part of the prize then off to pub for meal and drinks



That sounds great Steff, I hope you have a lovely time


----------



## Steff

thanks guys x


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Hope everyones well, another scorcher of a day, shall be leaving in abit hot to be walking around a garden centre like but ill survive il just think of the pub afterwards hehe x


----------



## Highlander

Hi All, hope everyone is having a good day.   A bit overcast up here in the Highlands, but a pleasant 18c.   The sun might come out later.

Hope you had a good day Steff.


----------



## Steff

Thanks Highlander I did,
Im burnt t a crisp on my arms though ouch, but still managed to get through darts in 1 piece


----------



## runner

Morning all.  dull here.  Hope everyone is feeling good


----------



## Steff

morning all goodness me another hot one, kitchen will be hell today but friday its guna be 25 degrees so why moan lol x
tc all


----------



## AJLang

Morning Steff and everyone else. Cloudy here.  Having a lousy day health wise but being taken out for lunch - not going to let anything spoil that


----------



## AJLang

Morning Runner


----------



## runner

Morning steff, Aj - enjoy your lunch, and hope you fell better later


----------



## shambles

Hope you manage to enjoy your lunch AJ 

Can't complain about the weather too much - not so long we were all moaning about winter


----------



## Highlander

Hope you are all well.   Had a good day today, baked two loaves of bread part white flour part wholemeal.   Tastes great, even though I say it myself.  Used Rape seed oil in the bread instead of either butter of olive oil.

Planted a copper beech tree, in the garden later in the day.

Take care folks.


----------



## Steff

Ouch been a painful day with sunburn was fine till i got to work starting using dishwasher and oven etc arms were on fire lol thank heavens for cocoa butter


----------



## Highlander

Well it is a lovely day, up here in the Highlands. 21c in my back garden.

Hope everyone is well.

Steff hope the sunburn is a bit better today.


----------



## Steff

Thanks highlander it's getting there..

Hope every1 is ok


----------



## Northerner

Absolutely chucking it down at the moment!


----------



## shambles

Grey here in reading too - hoping the sun will burn it off! they promised more sun!


----------



## AJLang

Very sunny here but a slight chill in the air


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your enjoying this wonderful weather.

I'm of to the village to buy fresh bread and fruit with H .

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Northerner

Now there's thunder!  What's going on BBC weather?


----------



## rossi_mac

not good weather here either, but good for the garden lawn and veggies and I'm not outside today so not so bad, hope it's a bit brighter on sunday having a family bbq...normally means high winds and rian whenever I do a planned bbq!

hope all good in D world.


----------



## Steff

Another one here for crap weather even tho it said 25 degrees here thankfully it was rain instead hehe


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Another one here for crap weather even tho it said 25 degrees here thankfully it was rain instead hehe



It's eventually brightened up here but quite windy! I wonder what season we will get tomorrow?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's scorching hot here and has been for day's. Had to water the garden today as it's parched.


----------



## shambles

Apparently a few snow flurries in Portsmouth today - did you see any Northerner? It did rain here a bit but about 4 warmed up into the warm day we were promised


----------



## Northerner

shambles said:


> Apparently a few snow flurries in Portsmouth today - did you see any Northerner? It did rain here a bit but about 4 warmed up into the warm day we were promised



Thunderstorms and it was pretty cool when it was raining, but no sign of snow here in Southampton!


----------



## Mark T

It's been nice and sunny here, although the temperature has been more muted then it has been of late.  Probably could have got away without a sun-hat.

Supposed to be a nice weekend for us too


----------



## Highlander

It has been a lovely day here today.  This afternoon we went to the Garden Centre - had a big scone and butter with my cuppa!   Paying the price now though.


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Usually still fast asleep but seeing lads off there going up town to watch practice run of trooping the colours and then it's off to a sausage shop for brekky 

I'm away bk to bed like lol.

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hope you enjoyed your extra snooze Steff 
It's been a fantastic day here wall to wall sunshine again. Managed to cut mine and neighbours grass before it became to hot.


----------



## runner

shambles said:


> Apparently a few snow flurries in Portsmouth today - did you see any Northerner? It did rain here a bit but about 4 warmed up into the warm day we were promised



Ooo, my daughter lives in Pompy.  spoke to her yesterday and she said there'd been thunder and lightening and heavy rain.


----------



## runner

High all, very dull and got colder through the day here in Norfolk - had a stall at a craft fair today, brrrr.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> High all, very dull and got colder through the day here in Norfolk - had a stall at a craft fair today, brrrr.



Sweltering all day here! British weather, eh!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Sweltering all day here! British weather, eh!


I was being very changeable for me - my little one had a birthday party to go to today.  So after dropping them off I went for a walk to try find some geocaches.

One minute it would be sweltering and I'd be worrying if I should of grabbed a hat, the next the sun would go behind a cloud and I'd be reaching to grab my top.  At least it didn't rain though!

Tomorrow looks like we will be going out with jumpers and coats on in the morning.  Hope it's nice in the afternoon as our pre-school is holding it's annual fair.


----------



## Steff

Bloooomin boiling here


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Who has hidden the sun today.

Been out walking for 2 hrs this morning with happy h. He's started to say mummy x


----------



## Steff

Hi all glad days over today


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Who has hidden the sun today.
> 
> Been out walking for 2 hrs this morning with happy h. He's started to say mummy x



Oh Di, that's lovely - I bet it's one of the best feelings


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Yay, the sun has got his hat on.  Boo - our resident mole/s is now building mole mountains, not hills, and the 2 chickens whose wings I clipped (painless) are still managing to fly out of the pen, which means I daren't plant the bean plants yet


----------



## Dizzydi

runner said:


> Oh Di, that's lovely - I bet it's one of the best feelings



It certainly is runner x

Hope everyone is well today.

Rained here a little today! I want the sun back so I've got an excuse to crack open the crabbies!!!!


----------



## Steff

Evenin,
Well darts was good we won, but managed to get chilli powder put down my back, all I asked for was some mayo with chips lol 


Nites all


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Congrats on the darts Steff.  Chilli??


----------



## Northerner

Well, what a dreary, damp and gloomy day - actually tops the dreary, damp and gloomy day we had here yesterday  Anyone got any sunshine to spare?


----------



## shambles

It managed to not absolutely chuck it down here till 4pm so after the funeral and most of the wake so I have a lot to thank the weather for as since then it's been vile!

Supposed to be miserable tomorrow as well


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Well, what a dreary, damp and gloomy day - actually tops the dreary, damp and gloomy day we had here yesterday  Anyone got any sunshine to spare?



Afraid not it been damp and miserable all day here as well. Only interesting part of the day has been watching a female woodpecker coming to the peanut feeder.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all.  Congrats on the darts Steff.  Chilli??



yeah runner he has a weird thing for me, reckon he thought if he did it down my back id wip off my bra hahah.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> yeah runner he has a weird thing for me, reckon he thought if he did it down my back id wip off my bra hahah.



Doesn't sound like the darts you see on the telly!


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> yeah runner he has a weird thing for me, reckon he thought if he did it down my back id wip off my bra hahah.



LOL, perhaps you should try putting some down his front - he'll have to cool off then!


----------



## gail1

hope you are all well im feeling a lot better


----------



## Mark T

Glad to read you are feeling better gail 

I'm feeling really cold and I ache all over


----------



## Steff

Evening all,
Goodness me a rather quiet week a work turned into madness when nut members turned up for a 3 course meal at 5.30 I finish at 6 grr, hence to say I'm glad to be home tonight ....


----------



## Steff

hi all hope you have a good wkend


----------



## Mark T

Anyone got any suggestions for what you can do when housebound? (other than DIY please)

It looks like I'll have to stay in this weekend because I've gone a bit spotty


----------



## LeeLee

Mark T said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for what you can do when housebound? (other than DIY please)
> 
> It looks like I'll have to stay in this weekend because I've gone a bit spotty


Crochet a giant doily from inch-thick nylon cord to hang under a bridge?


----------



## Mark T

LeeLee said:


> Crochet a giant doily from inch-thick nylon cord to hang under a bridge?


Unfortunately I don't have an inch think nylon.  My wife's macram? cord is all 0.5mm and 1mm.

Although we do have lots of tape of various forms.  Maybe I could make a version that might actually trap people?


----------



## LeeLee

Might stick to the hook, but feel free to have a go.  Make sure you post a photo of the results!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Rain Rain go away  A light shower is fine a deluge nooooooooooo.


----------



## LeeLee

Fine but windy here in LaLaLand.  Managed to get the shopping done on my bike this morning... but now I have a dilemma.  Heavy showers are forecast for later, and I have a haircut booked in town 3 miles away.  Do I cycle and take a chance and risk a wet ride back (with the accomanying steamed up glasses), or wimp out and catch the bus?


----------



## Steff

Windy and indifferent here sun one minute clouds the next


----------



## Mark T

Hope you didn't get too soggy today LeeLee - that rain was pretty heavy when it hit


----------



## LeeLee

Mark T said:


> Hope you didn't get too soggy today LeeLee - that rain was pretty heavy when it hit


A bit damp but not soaked through - I got the bus.  Hope to get on the bike tomorrow if the weather gods agree with the forecasters!


----------



## Steff

God what's been going on ad no forum for hours


----------



## Steff

Morning all x


Wow this heat is unbearable sweated all morning lol x


----------



## Steff

Morning all, 
Well yesterday was hell at work i sweated from when i arrived till when i left was just horrid grrr, and today looks much the same so not happy, also having issues with someone as well so if they start today ill pop my cork so to speak dont need it.

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was hell at work i sweated from when i arrived till when i left was just horrid grrr, and today looks much the same so not happy, also having issues with someone as well so if they start today ill pop my cork so to speak dont need it.
> 
> Have a good day all



Hope things go OK today Steff - it should be cooler and less humid they are saying  Count to ten before you take the potato peeler to anyone!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope things go OK today Steff - it should be cooler and less humid they are saying  Count to ten before you take the potato peeler to anyone!



I was thinking of the cheese grater al


----------



## LeeLee

*Is it raining EVERYWHERE?*

Just noticed the number of people viewing... 120 on the General Messageboard alone.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Just noticed the number of people viewing... 120 on the General Messageboard alone.



Not all real people unfortunately - the majority of them have the same (Russian) IP address


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> Not all real people unfortunately - the majority of them have the same (Russian) IP address


Selling Ray-Bans?  Watches? Gucci handbags? Nike trainers?


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Selling Ray-Bans?  Watches? Gucci handbags? Nike trainers?



All essential items if you have diabetes!


----------



## Steff

So pleased with today wind and showers, now why couldn't it do that week days for me


----------



## runner

Hi y'all,  hope you all having good weekend x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Just taken a chance and hung my washing out. The weather lady said no rain today, but looking at the sky I'm not sure I believe her now! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Not such a bad day today getting new canopies and extractor fan put in kitchen so it's closed, I'm in at 1 to do some bits so  wooo

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> 
> Not such a bad day today getting new canopies and extractor fan put in kitchen so it's closed, I'm in at 1 to do some bits so  wooo
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day



Ah, hope that improves things for you Steff  I'm hoping to get some gardening done today as the weather is supposed to be nice


----------



## AJLang

Morning Steff, Northener and everyone else Looks like we might have a sunny day today so I've given myself a list of gardening jobs which I've already started


----------



## shambles

Did you get your washing dry yesterday then?? 

It looked so threatening all day I didn't dare do mine - but today it looks glorious so I'll be getting a load in asap


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Hope everyones good, looks like its guna be decent weather today, well it would be when we have 45 aussies in at 3.30 lol shocked they are having a buffet and not a BBQ


----------



## Monica

Hi Steff

Weather is overcast here today. I've hung the washing out. Then 15 minutes later I thought I could hear the rain on the conservatory roof, but it turns out it's someone working/sawing on something outside


----------



## Northerner

Nice and sunny here  Hope the Aussies behave themselves Steff, and hope your washing dries OK Monica!


----------



## Monica

Northerner said:


> Nice and sunny here  Hope the Aussies behave themselves Steff, and hope your washing dries OK Monica!



I'm sure it will, the sun has come out now


----------



## runner

Morning all, bright here but not exactly sunny, but getting loads of washing done and out!  Also going shopping...


----------



## AJLang

Time for a party with cocktails and champagne  what would everybody like?  I'm going to be greedy and have a Bellini and a Cosmopolitan


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Time for a party with cocktails and champagne  what would everybody like?  I'm going to be greedy and have a Bellini and a Cosmopolitan



Can't do with these fancy drinks, I'll have a pint of Stella and a Krepkaya chaser please!


----------



## AJLang

What on earth is a Krepkaya chaser?


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> What on earth is a Krepkaya chaser?



Krepkaya is a brand of Russian vodka, the name means 'strong'!  And it is!


----------



## AJLang

I could really do with some of that right now


----------



## Steff

well aussies turned out to be yanks grr can we have more of this extra that bloomin shattered


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Dull and wet this morning, hope it lasts lolol.

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Dull and wet this morning, hope it lasts lolol.
> 
> Have a good day all xx



Same here Steff, very gloomy!


----------



## AJLang

Morning Steff, Northener and everyone else. We got soaked walking Susie this morning. It is very gloomy here but very good for the plants


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

Just a quick pop in for me today. This nasty rain has kept h & I in all day.

H has learned 2 new words today! Toes and two. Hes a clever little boy. 

I'm so sorry I'm not around much but little master h is keeping me busy xxx


----------



## LeeLee

It's almost sunny!  I'll do the shopping on my bike today (3 mile round trip), then ride into town to take the latest batch of baggy clothes to the charity shop (a further 3 miles each way).


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Just a quick pop in for me today. This nasty rain has kept h & I in all day.
> 
> H has learned 2 new words today! Toes and two. Hes a clever little boy.
> 
> I'm so sorry I'm not around much but little master h is keeping me busy xxx



No need to apologise Di, it's lovely to hear how H is coming on


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
hope everyone is ok, wow such lovely sun here today wooo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> hope everyone is ok, wow such lovely sun here today wooo



Morning Steff  It can't quite make its mind up here - sunny one minute, cloudy the next!


----------



## Northerner

Well, the weather lady was wrong and today has turned into the hottest scorcher of the year so far!  Bonus waa that the normally noisy neighbour was out all day, so able to relax and chill in the garden in peace and quiet 

How has your day been?


----------



## LeeLee

We had perfect cycling weather, with a light breeze to keep me cool.  I really enjoyed my 9-mile total today.


----------



## Steff

25 for us tomoro woop


----------



## Northerner

Looks like another murky day here...


----------



## AJLang

Where has the sun gone?  I want an excuse to water my vegetable garden but with the amount of rain that we've had it doesn't need anymore water.  Susie wasn't impressed when I sent out in the rain at 2am!!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Where has the sun gone?  I want an excuse to water my vegetable garden but with the amount of rain that we've had it doesn't need anymore water.  Susie wasn't impressed when I sent out in the rain at 2am!!



Poor Susie!  Well, the sun is breaking through here, so hopefully you will have some by tomorrow and then it's supposed to just get hotter and hotter over the weekend  I wonder if I can finally unpack my summer duvet? I've been using the autumn/spring one for the past couple of months.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Mild and drizzly here this morning for my run, thought I'd get one in before the promised heatwave starts!


----------



## Royston46

Good Morning all Im hoping the heatwave does actually happen !!! knowing the UK it probably will snow


----------



## Northerner

Royston46 said:


> Good Morning all Im hoping the heatwave does actually happen !!! knowing the UK it probably will snow



I'm guessing a hosepipe ban will be in place by Sunday!


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon everyone.  Well I've just deferred my studying so I can do whatever I want - and as the sun has just come out that means that I can download a new chick lit book to my Kindle and sit in the sun reading it  Life is great


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  Well I've just deferred my studying so I can do whatever I want - and as the sun has just come out that means that I can download a new chick lit book to my Kindle and sit in the sun reading it  Life is great



Hope you have a relaxing afternoon! I'm having to clear a load of ivy and bindweed, plus a compost heap, at the back of my garden because a neighbour has complained that it's pushing through his garage roof and he's got mice because of the compost heap being up against the wall  Hot work and lots of spiders!


----------



## AJLang

That sounds like a lot of hard work, make sure you don't have a hypo!  I've come in for a snooze...my bed is calling me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> That sounds like a lot of hard work, make sure you don't have a hypo!  I've come in for a snooze...my bed is calling me



Surprisingly no hypo! Just tested at 5.4 so must have fluked/got the insulin right at lunchtime!


----------



## AJLang

That is good news


----------



## Mark T

Yay, I get to watch darts for the first time in ages as the European championships are on ITV4.

My wife is not so impressed!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Gorgeous day here again. I've already watered the plants!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. Gorgeous day here again. I've already watered the plants!



It's already 25 C in my front room, which gets the sun in the mornings. This compares to around 12 C during winter (and autumn/spring recently!). No cloud cover this morning, just clear blue skies, going to be a scorcher!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  the usual coastal overcast this morning, but still warm.  Hope you're all OK.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Well peed off as u can expect as you know i hate this weather 42 degrees monday 34 yesterday at work jut crazy grr.

hope everyone is well, sorry im not about much lately have felt very unsociable


----------



## runner

Hi Steff, I thought of you because I know you hate the heat.  Pitty you're not here - it's been in the 20's.  Stay cool!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone - hope your all well.

I'm loving this weather. However poor little H is suffering a little. He's currently living in just nappies and vest bless him. But he is staying happy Harry.


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon everyone - hope your all well.
> 
> I'm loving this weather. However poor little H is suffering a little. He's currently living in just nappies and vest bless him. But he is staying happy Harry.



Aw! Glad to hear he is happy  Hope the temperatures ease a bit for him


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi Steff, I thought of you because I know you hate the heat.  Pitty you're not here - it's been in the 20's.  Stay cool!



Thanks runner,
Even since boss got floor fans it's done nowt x


----------



## Steff

Have a gd wkend all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Have a gd wkend all



You too Steff!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope your comfy with the weather wherever you are. Dusting the mothballs off the BBQ tomorrow.


----------



## LeeLee

Off on the bike shortly, going to give blood.  Should be easier to extract the red stuff this time, my veins are visible now that most of the flab is gone.  Nice gentle ride, 4 miles of flat cycle lanes, before it gets too hot.  Loads of iced tea in the fridge for when I get back.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Off on the bike shortly, going to give blood.  Should be easier to extract the red stuff this time, my veins are visible now that most of the flab is gone.  Nice gentle ride, 4 miles of flat cycle lanes, before it gets too hot.  Loads of iced tea in the fridge for when I get back.



Enjoy your day LeeLee!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope the bike ride was good Lee Lee. BBQ will have to stay in mothballs.  OH developed tooth abcess over weekend - we were at emergency dentist this am!  Feeling better but both washed out after fitfull night's sleep.  And I woke with a 3.8.  Mist has cleared though - looks like nice day.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope the bike ride was good Lee Lee. BBQ will have to stay in mothballs.  OH developed tooth abcess over weekend - we were at emergency dentist this am!  Feeling better but both washed out after fitfull night's sleep.  And I woke with a 3.8.  Mist has cleared though - looks like nice day.



Sorry to hear your plans were scuppered  Hope you can both relax in the sunshine


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny and hot here this am.  Thanks Northe - had a chilled out day after visit to emergency dentist!  Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Steff

evening all wow what a day worse then ever, my god sweated from morn till night been vile, and alwas hottest day of year pub was heaving grrr, bed for me now , nites xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> evening all wow what a day worse then ever, my god sweated from morn till night been vile, and alwas hottest day of year pub was heaving grrr, bed for me now , nites xx



Aw Steff, I really feel for you, can't imagine how hot it must be  Hope you manage to get some sleep.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  You'd love it here today Steff, overcast and a cool breeze!  Hope you've recovered from yesterday.

Have a nice day all.


----------



## Steff

Runner grrr lol xx


----------



## Northerner

My day lilies are blooming now


----------



## Steff

Morning,

Cannot wait to get work out the way, weeks holiday starts at 5 woo, so pleased to see when it hits 35 next week ill not be in a baking hot kitchen


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning,
> 
> Cannot wait to get work out the way, weeks holiday starts at 5 woo, so pleased to see when it hits 35 next week ill not be in a baking hot kitchen



Ah that's great news Steff!


----------



## Highlander

Have a nice break Steff.  Chill out.


----------



## Highlander

Nice sunny day 29.5c.   Cricket on the TV and Australia 94 for 6.


----------



## LeeLee

Cool and cloudy in LaLaLand today.  Anyone coming round for a glass of iced tea?


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Cool and cloudy in LaLaLand today.  Anyone coming round for a glass of iced tea?



Yes please! Hot and sunny here in Soton  I've topped up my tan for this year now, let's have some more normal 'British' weather!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely breeze blowing here still very hot though. Depending on my energy levels I might have a go at making some ice cream for mum this afternoon. Mum's lactose intolerant so can't eat milk products. I found some lactose free milk and cream whilst out the other day so have the main ingredients.

The milks very low carb as well and tastes no difference than ordinary milk.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lovely breeze blowing here still very hot though. Depending on my energy levels I might have a go at making some ice cream for mum this afternoon. Mum's lactose intolerant so can't eat milk products. I found some lactose free milk and cream whilst out the other day so have the main ingredients.
> 
> The milks very low carb as well and tastes no difference than ordinary milk.



Sounds good Sue!  There's actually a nice cool(ish) breeze here and quite a bit of cloud! Nice respite


----------



## LeeLee

Still a bit cloudy and breezy, with the sun peeping out occasionally.  Perfect weather for chasing a 3-year-old around the park 

Home now, with blackcurrant jelly in an ice cube tray in the freezer for later.  Play-Doh castles under construction.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely day with plenty of breeze 
Made the ice cream last night and had a quick taste this morning whilst checking to see if it had frozen. No chance is mum having it  It's rather yummy. Only joking will deliver later on today.


----------



## Steff

Morning wall

Have a gd sunday


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning wall
> 
> Have a gd sunday



Good morning Steff, everyone  Have a great day


----------



## LeeLee

I've run out of hayfever tablets, and I can only get them on prescription.  I asked for an urgent prescription on Thursday (I had enough to take me through to Sunday), and cycled into town this morning to pick them up.  Not there yet.  The nice lady in Boots rang the practice - it's in the bag for today's pick-up, so I should be able to collect at 2pm.  That will mean another sneezy bike ride in the heat.  On the plus side, the miles are adding up... today's total will be 14 miles!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evenings everyone, hope your all well.

Harry, Sean and I are all doing good.

Harry is 1 on Wednesday and will have been with us 19 weeks xxx


----------



## AJLang

Hello Di, Sean and Harry. Happy birthday to Harry I hope you have a great time celebrating xx


----------



## Dizzydi

AJLang said:


> Hello Di, Sean and Harry. Happy birthday to Harry I hope you have a great time celebrating xx



Thanks Amanda. We are going to the zoo and then I'm letting Harry loose on a cup cake version of my chocolate cake after his tea xxx


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> My day lilies are blooming now



Beautiful - I love lilies of all descriptions, especially the perfumed ones.  Mine aren't out yet, but the jasmine is Mmmmmm


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Just back from a weekend away on the IOW, celebrating friends' 30th Wedding anniversary - boy was it hot!  Lovely trip on the ferry and walks on the beach with sea breeze etc.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> My day lilies are blooming now



Beautiful colour!


----------



## runner

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks Amanda. We are going to the zoo and then I'm letting Harry loose on a cup cake version of my chocolate cake after his tea xxx



Happy Birthday to Harry


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all,
crappy storm this afternoon lasted 10 mins and hardly no big bangs grr


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Beautiful - I love lilies of all descriptions, especially the perfumed ones.  Mine aren't out yet, but the jasmine is Mmmmmm



Yes, I have lots of jasmine too


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all,
> crappy storm this afternoon lasted 10 mins and hardly no big bangs grr



We've just had a few drops that barely managed to last as far as the gound before they evaporated! My garden is parched!


----------



## Monica

It's raining again.....


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Monica said:


> It's raining again.....



No such luck here ;(


----------



## runner

Afternoon.  no storms here today, and like others, a thunderclap or 2 and a bit of rain yesterday.  Now a bit overcast but muggy still.


----------



## Steff

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well, cooler today have had fan off all morning so must be cooler lol.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is well, cooler today have had fan off all morning so must be cooler lol.



Hi Steff, I bet that's a bit of a relief for you!  I think it's going to be down as low as 20 tomorrow!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff, I bet that's a bit of a relief for you!  I think it's going to be down as low as 20 tomorrow!



Yay I know we are in for thunder etc tomorrow afternoon


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Still feels hot and clammy here, but I think we are in for a big one - Willow (the dog) is panting like mad and won't leave my side, even though storm is predicted for about 4 pm onwards!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Still feels hot and clammy here, but I think we are in for a big one - Willow (the dog) is panting like mad and won't leave my side, even though storm is predicted for about 4 pm onwards!



Good morning  Although it is bright here, I can see some dark clouds looming up from the South, so I think we are finally going to get splashed on!


----------



## runner

Hi Northe.  I think dog knows better than weather forecast, I can actually see a sea mist wafting in - thought someone was having a bonfire at first. It's getting quite dull and darker.  Poor local football tournament.


----------



## twinnie

hi guys can i have my usual


----------



## Steff

Yay first post in August hehe

Hope everyone is well, sun still blessing us in the smoke but nowhere near as hot as thur phew.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yay first post in August hehe
> 
> Hope everyone is well, sun still blessing us in the smoke but nowhere near as hot as thur phew.



Hi Steff, same here, nice cool breeze and more tolerable temperatures at night


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

Think I needs a few vat's tonight!


----------



## Steff

Eve all

Had a gd day went up town to watch red 2 last of sons birthday pressies,all was going well till we realised ride London effected us grr but never mind we made it with seconds to spare


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eve all
> 
> Had a gd day went up town to watch red 2 last of sons birthday pressies,all was going well till we realised ride London effected us grr but never mind we made it with seconds to spare



Glad you made it OK!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Looking a bit grey here at the moment...


----------



## Mark T

Got a little surprise here today, it turns out that the father of the little boy my little one is friends with is a Type 1 on Pump!


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Got a little surprise here today, it turns out that the father of the little boy my little one is friends with is a Type 1 on Pump!



It's a small world!  Is he a member of the forum yet?


----------



## Steff

evening all 
hope everyone is well, nice cool day and some rain yay so happy bunny


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> evening all
> hope everyone is well, nice cool day and some rain yay so happy bunny



Yes, it made a nice change - first time I've had to go out in a raincoat for weeks! Supposed to be cooler for the next few days too, so might get some sleep at night!


----------



## Northerner

Somebody's car alarm has been going off for the last 15 minutes. Either that or it's someone's smoke alarm, but I can't see any flames...


----------



## Steff

Annoying Alan indeed

I had to ring the council out of hours number Friday night well midnight Saturday actually to complain about a neighbour who was having a 21st birthday party in garden very loud music and shouting


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Annoying Alan indeed
> 
> I had to ring the council out of hours number Friday night well midnight Saturday actually to complain about a neighbour who was having a 21st birthday party in garden very loud music and shouting



The alarm's stopped now  There was a huge party near me too a couple of weeks ago - music was so loud it was like being at an arena concert!  Actually, it was a live band, and when they were tuning up I thought it was some kids practising, but once they got going they were actually really good, playing lots of old rock covers really well! Looked up what might have happened later and found out it was a group called The Bittles at aprivate party. Same place had a very loud party last year at the same time, so presume it is somebody rich's birthday party


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The alarm's stopped now  There was a huge party near me too a couple of weeks ago - music was so loud it was like being at an arena concert!  Actually, it was a live band, and when they were tuning up I thought it was some kids practising, but once they got going they were actually really good, playing lots of old rock covers really well! Looked up what might have happened later and found out it was a group called The Bittles at aprivate party. Same place had a very loud party last year at the same time, so presume it is somebody rich's birthday party



blimey ! thing is these people have lived here since Wednesday so found that quite rude, dnt think anything was done as these people were supposed to ring me back but never did useless, only cause i said i dont know them grr.


----------



## LeeLee

I once spent an evening going out with the Environmental Health officer who was on callout duty for noise complaints after 11pm.  Very interesting!  They can confiscate equipment... but not shut up unamplified voices.  The police have to get involved to break up rowdy behaviour if it doesn't stop after a warning.

P.S. Beware of callouts for noisy neighbours if you own your home - complaints come up on the searches done by buyers' solicitors.


----------



## Steff

LeeLee said:


> I once spent an evening going out with the Environmental Health officer who was on callout duty for noise complaints after 11pm.  Very interesting!  They can confiscate equipment... but not shut up unamplified voices.  The police have to get involved to break up rowdy behaviour if it doesn't stop after a warning.
> 
> P.S. Beware of callouts for noisy neighbours if you own your home - complaints come up on the searches done by buyers' solicitors.



phew dont own my home , if i complain a further 2 times on same person the policd will become involved


----------



## Northerner

I did complain about the party near me last year on the non-emergency police line, cops said they couldn't do anything. They did stop at around 11:15, this year and last. I just think it's immensely rude to basically impose your idea of an evening's entertainment on a whole neighbourhood without warning, and at such loud levels. It was at  least three streets away from me and it drowned out my TV for over 4 hours - must have been awful for anyone with young kids. If there is a big concert at St Mary's or the Rose Bowl (both a couple of miles away, and thus not really too bad for me), we usually get a leaflet through the door apologising and giving details - seems anyone can have a private party whenever they like!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  a bit cooler here this morning after yesterday's and overnight rain.    sunny at the mo.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  a bit cooler here this morning after yesterday's and overnight rain.    sunny at the mo.



Good morning  Sunny here too and much fresher earlier, but starting to warm up now!


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Have a gd day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Have a gd day



You too Steff, hope it's a cooler one for you!


----------



## Steff

Morning peeps x
Hope everyone is fine after serving what seemed like the whole of Hammersmith yesterday i was pleased to get home, got to wait in today for Argos arriving getting a new bed frame for lad so shall be very bored until it gets here.

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning peeps x
> Hope everyone is fine after serving what seemed like the whole of Hammersmith yesterday i was pleased to get home, got to wait in today for Argos arriving getting a new bed frame for lad so shall be very bored until it gets here.
> 
> Have a good weekend all



Good morning Steff  Hope you aren't left hanging around too long! Have a great weekend, and chill after your hard work!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Hope you aren't left hanging around too long! Have a great weekend, and chill after your hard work!



Thank you its just arrived so all good, although i had to help him carry the bloody boxes bleeding pooped lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thank you its just arrived so all good, although i had to help him carry the bloody boxes bleeding pooped lol



Great that you don't have to wait in though - have a lie down now!


----------



## Steff

Nights all.



Just seen heat Sandra bullocks new film was hilarious.off to bed now

Night all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nights all.
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen heat Sandra bullocks new film was hilarious.off to bed now
> 
> Night all x



Ooh! Love Sandra Bullock  Hope you've had a good sleep Steff  A bit gloomy and grey here this morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning Alan i did thanks hope you did to, got into a bad habit though when it was soo hot i was sleeping on the sofa with the fan on all night, now im back in bed i cant help waking in the night coming down on sofa and putting fan on lol x


----------



## Steff

Don't you just love it when you put your head to the pillow and some moron starts beeping there horn outside inssessintly grrrr.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you are all feeling good.  I'm still buzzing from the Fairport Convention Cropredy Festival - Alice Cooper was dynamite! Some brilliant folk/rock band too: Medieval Babes, Peatbog Faeries, the Dunwells, and there was a surprise session by Jasper Carrot - hysterical!  I'm hooked now.


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Have a good wkend


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> Have a good wkend



And you Steff


----------



## ypauly

Hellooooooo, what's occurring?


----------



## runner

Morning all.  How bizzar - just had to log in for the first time in ages!  Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  I'm about to delve into the depths of the freezer, clean it and see what's still lurking there, before this year's veggies come full-on!

So, large coffee to keep me going please!


----------



## Steff

Morning Runner,, ohh good luck I did that with my freezer a few weeks back, usually i always seem to find a stray fish finger lurking lol x 

Off school shoe shopping in abit shops dont open till 11 around here so nice easy start to the day


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning Runner,, ohh good luck I did that with my freezer a few weeks back, usually i always seem to find a stray fish finger lurking lol x
> 
> Off school shoe shopping in abit shops dont open till 11 around here so nice easy start to the day



Oh goodness, I remember those days!  Always had a dreadful time finding boy's trousers - they were always too short for the waist size, except found BHS did different leg lengths, but had to get them at beginning of summer otherwise they never had the right size!  Good Luck!


----------



## LeeLee

I took Eleanor to the park this morning, and found a wild plum tree on the way.  There were a few ripe ones within reach, so we're munching our way through them now.


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> I took Eleanor to the park this morning, and found a wild plum tree on the way.  There were a few ripe ones within reach, so we're munching our way through them now.



Nice one!  We're waitng for the bullaces to ripen where we walk our dog Willow.  Then it's the elderberries and sloes - sloe gin mmmmm


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Woo sun is back grr, up into ther 30s over bank hold weekend ohh cant wait 3 hours on a train there and 3 hours on a train back on Saturday coming grrr.


----------



## LeeLee

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Woo sun is back grr, up into ther 30s over bank hold weekend ohh cant wait 3 hours on a train there and 3 hours on a train back on Saturday coming grrr.



Woo sun is back YAY!  I won't get wet on my bike this week.  

With a bit of luck your train will have functioning aircon.


----------



## Steff

hay all sheesh weather was bearable just today at work lol 

hope everyone is well


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone. Hope you are all well.

Firstly let me apologise for not being around much.

My brilliant baby had been with us 23 weeks this week. I'm waiting for the final court date which will mean , hubby and I are legally H's parents ( this should be within 3 weeks)

I still feel out of sorts! My HbA1c done by my consultant was 7.1 again - cgm time at next appointment.

& Can you believe it the company I work for asked me if I would consider a compromise agreement, I said yes and they came back and said it his very expensive! Hello did they not do the maths ? If they back out, I have grounds for discrimination, not following tupe through properly and all sorts of other naughty stuff since they bought the original company out  - who might I ask used to do the company HR before the buy out ........oh yeah ME they have picked on the wrong person.

Anyhow enough of my moaning vodka & tonic please


----------



## Northerner

Sorry you're having to go through this Di, hope you can bring things to a successful conclusion soon, and that you begin feeling better soon too!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Sorry you're having to go through this Di, hope you can bring things to a successful conclusion soon, and that you begin feeling better soon too!



Thanks Northy.

I'm not an unreasonable person or nasty but I have to say my works are bang out of order and if they try and back out now I will take them to tribunal......solicitor all lined up ready. I was really angry at first now I'm just really disappointed in them !

So glad I have Harry to keep me smiling xxx


----------



## runner

Morning all - what a Pig's Ear Di.  Hope work come to their senses and you start feeling better soon.  I hope my Hb1ac is as good as yours in October!

Hope your journey will be Ok Steff.  We will be helping son, DIL and grandchildren move back to Norfolk from Staffordshire (Yay ).  Doing it all ourselves, so hope weather is good.

Hi Northe!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Have a good day


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Have a good day



Morning Steff - hope it's not too hot for you today x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone - hope your all well.

I've just walked to the village and back (long way round - extra sleep for H)

Didn't expect it to be as warm as it is today.

How exciting runner that you family are moving back x


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
Well another hot 25 today , off out to darts now could be 6 straight wins in a row tonight wooohooo.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Well another hot 25 today , off out to darts now could be 6 straight wins in a row tonight wooohooo.



Good luck Steff!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Did you win Steff?

Can't wait Di!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all.  Did you win Steff?
> 
> Can't wait Di!



Morning Runner,

Yeah we did 9-4 x

Are u ok


----------



## Steff

RAIN RAIN where the eck did that come from gr washing was out


----------



## Casper

It came out of the sky - pfft - bring me sunshine,


----------



## Steff

Casper said:


> It came out of the sky - pfft - bring me sunshine,



Cheeky  ... X


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Grr sumit on news riled me there, children with siblings are more rounded , im happy with 1 child and wont be having anymore, my lad has a step brother who obvs didnt come from me, does that count  x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Grr sumit on news riled me there, children with siblings are more rounded , im happy with 1 child and wont be having anymore, my lad has a step brother who obvs didnt come from me, does that count  x



Good morning Steff  I have many friends who have no siblings and they have all grown into great adults. From what you have said on here about your lad, he is bright, intelligent and enjoys his sport. He also has the big advantage of a loving and supportive family


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  I have many friends who have no siblings and they have all grown into great adults. From what you have said on here about your lad, he is bright, intelligent and enjoys his sport. He also has the big advantage of a loving and supportive family



Ahhh thank you Alan


----------



## gabriele

Morning all,

little bit of rain last night , all my dogs had to be cleaned this morning .
Is this the end of a good summer ?


----------



## Northerner

gabriele said:


> Morning all,
> 
> little bit of rain last night , all my dogs had to be cleaned this morning .
> Is this the end of a good summer ?



Sunny today and tomorrow, rain Saturday!  I noticed that it's still pretty dark at 5:30 am now, don't like getting up in the dark and hate winter. Hoping that we don't get the 6-8 months of relentless cold we got last year


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Grr sumit on news riled me there, children with siblings are more rounded , im happy with 1 child and wont be having anymore, my lad has a step brother who obvs didnt come from me, does that count  x



Morning all.  Yes it does Steff!  I hate it when they come out with these sweeping statements, sometimes based on very dodgy research.  He has your undivided attention too.


----------



## Annette

The trouble is, they say 'this child is more rounded because they have siblings', but they dont know how rounded or otherwise the child would be without siblings.


----------



## Northerner

Annette Anderson said:


> The trouble is, they say 'this child is more rounded because they have siblings', but they dont know how rounded or otherwise the child would be without siblings.



And are all the siblings equally 'rounded'?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone,  hope you are all well. 

I've been forced to see a solicitor today re work ! ! Watch this space


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone,  hope you are all well.
> 
> I've been forced to see a solicitor today re work ! ! Watch this space



Grr!!! Hope H keeps you smiling!


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Could nt believe the rain stayed till midday grrr still so muggy tho


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Grr!!! Hope H keeps you smiling!



Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

I'm hoping its a sunny day today.

H is definitely keeping me smiling x


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Oooh a lovely 27 degrees here by 3 grrr


----------



## Northerner

Well, it's very warm here, but no sunshine - very hazy instead.


----------



## gail1

its a lovely day here am looking forward to weekend


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> its a lovely day here am looking forward to weekend



Hope you have a nice time Gail! I think you are getting the best of the weather today, after seeing the weather forecast, it's a bit cloudy here.


----------



## AJLang

It's cloudy here today. Looking forward to walking Susie, working on crafts and going out for dinner Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> It's cloudy here today. Looking forward to walking Susie, working on crafts and going out for dinner Have a great Sunday everyone



Hope you (and Susie!) have a great day Amanda  It's raining here, but not heavily, just very gloomy and overcast. I'm sure I'll find plenty to do though! Should be nice tomorrow, although given that it is a Bank Holiday, that probably means a BBQ from my noisy neighbours


----------



## AJLang

Hope you have a great day Alan and that the noisy neighbours decide to go away for the rest of the weekend so that you have peace and quiet


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Bright and breezy down here today, feels almost like autumn


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hope you have a great day Alan and that the noisy neighbours decide to go away for the rest of the weekend so that you have peace and quiet



I can but hope!


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Well lovely long weekend but back to the grindstone today, have a good day all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Well lovely long weekend but back to the grindstone today, have a good day all x



You too Steff, hope it's not too hot for you


----------



## Steff

Was ok Alan...

Won tonight at darts to so all good


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Was ok Alan...
> 
> Won tonight at darts to so all good



Well done!


----------



## Steff

Thanks 
Well another sunny day, but comfy thank goodness.


----------



## Mark T

Oh no!

It's the last weekend before the little one starts school for the first time


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Oh no!
> 
> It's the last weekend before the little one starts school for the first time



So you'll be spending it sewing all the name tags into his PE kit then? 

Is he looking forward to it?


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> So you'll be spending it sewing all the name tags into his PE kit then?
> 
> Is he looking forward to it?


My wife has already applied said labels  fortunately we are not one to leave everything to the last minute.

I think he is looking forward to it, but I also think he is slightly nervous as he keeps on telling me he wishes he could go back to pre-school.


----------



## LeeLee

Last weekend I went through my sewing box and found a load of my daughter's name tapes.  She's 28 and married with two children!


----------



## jalapino

Misses jalapino will be spending this weekend ironing names into both of my little girls rags!!
They are growing up so quick!!!..........












WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

well had a lovely night out with other half and bro in law last night, he paid for everything all night woo oo. Son is not back till Monday so still relaxing and chilaxing hehe, have good wkend alll xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> well had a lovely night out with other half and bro in law last night, he paid for everything all night woo oo. Son is not back till Monday so still relaxing and chilaxing hehe, have good wkend alll xx



Glad to hear you had a nice evening and are getting some time to chill Steff  Not working today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you had a nice evening and are getting some time to chill Steff  Not working today?



Don't work weekends al x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> well had a lovely night out with other half and bro in law last night, he paid for everything all night woo oo. Son is not back till Monday so still relaxing and chilaxing hehe, have good wkend alll xx



Glad you had a great night out Steff and enjoying a child free zone for a few days


----------



## Steff

Thanks sue. X hope your well


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Thanks sue. X hope your well



I'm fine ta, did send you a couple of pm's but had no reply


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> I'm fine ta, did send you a couple of pm's but had no reply



You ave  .......


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> You ave  .......



Yep I ave at least twice.


----------



## Steff

Sorry I don't see them last pm I see between us is back in June hmm


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Sorry I don't see them last pm I see between us is back in June hmm



last one was on 14/7


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 

Sorry Sue do you have it in your sent box still maybe you could resend x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Autumn has arrived, still warm but a definite change in the air.
The garden birds are going nuts for the feed I have put out.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Well off to work I go, but will get home to having the lil man back gosh 10 days has seemed like forever x 
Gotta be 24 degrees here today, 

Morning sue x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well off to work I go, but will get home to having the lil man back gosh 10 days has seemed like forever x
> Gotta be 24 degrees here today,
> 
> Morning sue x



Morning Steff


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Well day off today taking lad to pick up his new uniform, now his school moved to an academy status in July the uniform has all changed, luckily all parents get 1 free set of uniform x

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Well day off today taking lad to pick up his new uniform, now his school moved to an academy status in July the uniform has all changed, luckily all parents get 1 free set of uniform x
> 
> Hope everyone is well



Morning Steff  Hope the uniform lasts - I grew 10 inches in height between the ages of 12 and 13!  

Have a good day!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you have a good day picking up the uniform Steff


----------



## Steff

Well that was nice and easy,paid to get there early cause as we were leaving the que was massive.Now got the rest of day off to have a chill x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well that was nice and easy,paid to get there early cause as we were leaving the que was massive.Now got the rest of day off to have a chill x



Job done!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

Harry and I have been to the village this morning to buy fresh bread. He is now walking (Frankenstein style so cute) can't believe how fast he walked properly after taking a few steps.

Sean and I will be Harry's legal parents from the 9th September!

I'm currently waiting for a response from my works re my accusations of

 'potentially amount to constructive dismissal and/or automatic unfair dismissal and/or breach of contract and/or sex discrimination and/or claims that I have suffered a detriment in relation to the fact I have  taken adoption leave and possibly due to the fact I have requested part-time hours'

I can't believe it has come to this after everything I have done for them. They have asked if I want to discuss on my next keep in touch day! I can't believe they expect me to go in and work again for them lol.

Catch you all again soon. Take care Di xxx


----------



## Northerner

Great news about H!  

Unbelievable about work - I remember clearly how much work you put in for them, some employers just don't seem to realise how much they owe to some employees. Hope you can get some resolution in your favour very soon 

And I hope that September 9th is celebrated in style!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Great news about H!
> 
> Unbelievable about work - I remember clearly how much work you put in for them, some employers just don't seem to realise how much they owe to some employees. Hope you can get some resolution in your favour very soon
> 
> And I hope that September 9th is celebrated in style!



Hi Alan, thanks work need to offer a sufficient amount in the way of compromise or I now see them in court. There initial offer was ?4k !!!! I said thanks for the insult . unless they offer notice 12 weeks plus compo, its tribunal time. They also did not follow tupe properly and have changed my contract without consultation, I've thrown the lot at them 

We get another court date after the 9 th for the celebration hearing - we attend this and harry gets his new birth certificate.

We are getting him christened and are going to combine it with a celebration party for everyone.


----------



## Hazel

Wow Di it is all happening for you.

Good luck with all the legal stuff and with the Christening

hugs always xxxx


----------



## Dizzydi

Hazel said:


> Wow Di it is all happening for you.
> 
> Good luck with all the legal stuff and with the Christening
> 
> hugs always xxxx



Awe thanks Hazel. Looking forward to seeing you in Nov xxx


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Another win for darts woo and a 140 from me happy days x


----------



## Steff

Morning guys 
Boo gonna be hotter today then it was yesterday, bring on tomorrows rain i say hehe, my lucky boss is off to Sweden with his gf tomorrow to celebrate there 5 yr anniversary lucky bugger.
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning guys
> Boo gonna be hotter today then it was yesterday, bring on tomorrows rain i say hehe, my lucky boss is off to Sweden with his gf tomorrow to celebrate there 5 yr anniversary lucky bugger.
> Hope everyone has a good day



Good morning Steff, hope it's not too bad for you at work today.  As you say, all change tomorrow!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff, hope it's not too bad for you at work today.  As you say, all change tomorrow!



Me to yesterday was bloomin stifling, spent half the time mopping sweat off me lol


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Taking Susie to the vet and provided that is ok planning to have my first "normal" day this week staying positive and pottering around the house doing everyday normal things. That will be nice


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Taking Susie to the vet and provided that is ok planning to have my first "normal" day this week staying positive and pottering around the house doing everyday normal things. That will be nice



It's been quite a week - hope you can get some well-needed, no-pressure realaxation today  Fingers crossed for Susie


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan and Susie says a woofing thank you as well


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. I'm trying out the Valium today to see what it will be like when I have my eye injection. I'm not sure what to expect....


----------



## pav

Hope all goes well this morning and you don't feel nice and relaxed when it come to the injection time.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Pav


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Have a good day


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Lat game of season tonight we are playing team at the top, if we win we have won the league if they win they win so alll to play for wooo x


----------



## AJLang

Hi Steff did you win?


----------



## Steff

Nope got beat 

Ty for asking Amanda x


----------



## AJLang

That means you will win next time x


----------



## Steff

Evening all 

I see theres no strictly tonight hehe. Still why dont u all tune into X factor itll be the worst decision you have made for a while lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> I see theres no strictly tonight hehe. Still why dont u all tune into X factor itll be the worst decision you have made for a while lol



I think it's another couple of weeks before Strictly starts in earnest as they all need some time to practice 

I think I'll stick with watching XF on catch-up and FF through the guff and adverts


----------



## am64

hello folks  few changes in my work life means i will be around a bit more


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hello folks  few changes in my work life means i will be around a bit more



What's occurred?  Not that we're not happy to see you of course!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> What's occurred?  Not that we're not happy to see you of course!



hahhaa ! got a new job ...only 14 hrs a week ....:


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hahhaa ! got a new job ...only 14 hrs a week ....:



Congratulations! Does that mean we might actually get to see you again after 4 years?


----------



## am64

not sure as less hours means less money !! but you never know


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> not sure as less hours means less money !! but you never know



Forum's 5th birthday is 9th November in London - book now for a cheap fare!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Forum's 5th birthday is 9th November in London - book now for a cheap fare!



hahhaa no such thing from where i live in rip off britain !!! but its in the diary !!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hahhaa no such thing from where i live in rip off britain !!! but its in the diary !!



What's the new job? They'll miss you at the charity shop


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> What's the new job? They'll miss you at the charity shop



im the volunteer coordinator for the local Leonard Cheshire dis ABILITY home  been training all week ...start for real Monday !


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> im the volunteer coordinator for the local Leonard Cheshire dis ABILITY home  been training all week ...start for real Monday !



Excellent  Good luck for Monday!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Excellent  Good luck for Monday!



thanks should be good ..the folk who live there are great and I know quite a few as they would come into the shop so should be an interesting job and a good field to be involved in


----------



## Steff

Blimey just watched a horror tame even for I jumped twice , still I'm nt sleeping down here tonight tho lol


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all

Very windy here today nt me the weather I mean...


----------



## LeeLee

I'm having a duvet day.  Not really ill, but fighting the virus that the family succumbed to.  Sinuses are a bit achey, but that's about it.  I'm just feeling bone idle. So there!


----------



## jalapino

LeeLee said:


> I'm having a duvet day.  Not really ill, but fighting the virus that the family succumbed to.  Sinuses are a bit achey, but that's about it.  I'm just feeling bone idle. So there!



That is so funny leelee I tried that this morning then I was pulled out of bed by 3 females 

Oh and in case anyone has any funny idea's that is 2 kids + 1 wife


----------



## Steff

LeeLee said:


> I'm having a duvet day.  Not really ill, but fighting the virus that the family succumbed to.  Sinuses are a bit achey, but that's about it.  I'm just feeling bone idle. So there!



Ahh the good ol virus always makes sure it leaves no one out.

Hope your feeling tip top soon LL


----------



## Northerner

Well, feeling exhausted after (watching) the Great North Run - now got (to sit through) the London triathlon world final!  

Come on The Brownlee Brothers!!!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  It's lovely and sunny here. I'm hoping for a stress free week.  Planning to carry on reading, pottering around the house and crafting - and of course an afternoon nap


----------



## LeeLee

The duvet day worked, sinuses are fine today.  Time to tackle the housework I've been neglecting.


----------



## Steff

Glad to hear it LL
Hi Amanda same here atm lovely and sunny yay


----------



## jalapino

I am having a duvet day today leelee....right on the sofa!!! no kids for 5 hours yay!!!!.....so you gunna cook me some grub today head chef steff?


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> I am having a duvet day today leelee....right on the sofa!!! no kids for 5 hours yay!!!!.....so you gunna cook me some grub today head chef steff?



OoOoo well its seafood on the menu today, so abit early for brekkie Ant lol


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> OoOoo well its seafood on the menu today, so abit early for brekkie Ant lol



Crikey I think so!!!


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> Crikey I think so!!!



LOL be adventerous


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
Well just 6 hrs of work left and then im off for 10 days I cant bloody wait ive had no time off in over 6 month 

Hope everyones well


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Well just 6 hrs of work left and then im off for 10 days I cant bloody wait ive had no time off in over 6 month
> 
> Hope everyones well



Ooh enjoy your time off, have you something nice lined up?


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Ooh enjoy your time off, have you something nice lined up?



Going to Port Isaac for 2 days with Mother in law should be good x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Going to Port Isaac for 2 days with Mother in law should be good x



I shall wave as you go past  Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Steff

G'day all

Back from town been football boot shopping with lad blimey pocket feels alot lighter now hehe


----------



## Steff

Morning all

On my own today C has his first footy match, his reg card came in time to make todays match so papa and grand papa are off with him, felt i should let it be a boys day ill be there next week tho x 

hope everyone has a good sunday


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Hope everyones well , well got up went for coffee and cake then food shop, now back relaxing woo x x


----------



## Steff

Evening guys x
Well back to work tomorrow boo hiss lol, went to see C play today at footy ended up being 12 0 yay


----------



## gail1

is the bar still open here if so hook me up i wanna get truly wasted ah if only it was that simple in real life


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Evening guys x
> Well back to work tomorrow boo hiss lol, went to see C play today at footy ended up being 12 0 yay



Wow Steff you need to go more matches, you is obviously a lucky mascot. 



gail1 said:


> is the bar still open here if so hook me up i wanna get truly wasted ah if only it was that simple in real life



Gail, that sure is an expensive way to pee


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Wow Steff you need to go more matches, you is obviously a lucky mascot.
> 
> 
> ............


 LOL Sue/.............................


----------



## Steff

Hi All
Hope everyone is well, hope you all have a good start to the week x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi All
> Hope everyone is well, hope you all have a good start to the week x



Morning Steff - hope it's not too traumatic going back to work!


----------



## AJLang

Morning Steff and Northener.  I've been out on the Susie walk, done some knitting and now plan pottering around the house and garden - got loads of bulbs and pansies to plant and crafty things to do


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff - hope it's not too traumatic going back to work!



Ahh ill be sure to be welcomed by a bag of spuds needing peeling lol x


----------



## LeeLee

I'm also pottering about today.  After a lie-in until nearly 9 this morning , I've made spicy butternut squash soup for my lunch today and crustless quiche for tomorrow.  

My fridge and cupboards are bare, so I'll be off to do a food shop on my bike as soon as I can be bothered.  

This afternoon I'll be working on my latest charity shop purchase, a nice pair of Principles jeans that cost me all of ?1 - they're labelled Petite but are still 2 inches too long!  There's a tiny hole halfway down the back of one leg which I'll patch with fabric cut from one of the bits I'll be chopping off.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> This afternoon I'll be working on my latest charity shop purchase, a nice pair of Principles jeans that cost me all of ?1 - they're labelled Petite but are still 2 inches too long!  There's a tiny hole halfway down the back of one leg which I'll patch with fabric cut from one of the bits I'll be chopping off.



Reminds me of when, years ago, I went shopping for some jeans with a friend of mine. He tried some on and they were around 6 inches too long for him in the leg. He asked if they had some with a shorter leg and was told, "I'm sorry sir, they are making them for the taller person these days."

He was 6' 2"!!!!


----------



## runner

Hi y'all!  Haven't been around because been on holiday and computer broke down when i got back, then been to Yarndale festival at Skipton.  All fixed now.  Hope you're all well.  Catching up with all the computer/admin today after being out of action for over a week.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi y'all!  Haven't been around because been on holiday and computer broke down when i got back, then been to Yarndale festival at Skipton.  All fixed now.  Hope you're all well.  Catching up with all the computer/admin today after being out of action for over a week.



Hi runner, nice to see you back again -I did wonder where you had gone!  I was in Skipton a couple of weeks ago!

Glad to hear problems fixed


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi y'all!  Haven't been around because been on holiday and computer broke down when i got back, then been to Yarndale festival at Skipton.  All fixed now.  Hope you're all well.  Catching up with all the computer/admin today after being out of action for over a week.



Hi Runner good to see you back aboard x x


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Hi runner, nice to see you back again -I did wonder where you had gone!  I was in Skipton a couple of weeks ago!
> 
> Glad to hear problems fixed



Hi Northe!  What a coincidence.  It's a lovely area of the countryside (ish).  didn't get chance to see much of the canals.  Stayed with my bother and SIL in Farsley.


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Hi Runner good to see you back aboard x x



Hi Steff - nice to 'see' you all again


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  I had another lovely walk with Susie and Mark this morning before he went to work.  First time since I've been on the pump that I've done the early morning walks because there isn't enough time between waking and walking to alter the basal - but I've found that 2 jelly babies is just the right amount.  Mark said that Susie walks faster when I'm with them


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi Steff - nice to 'see' you all again



U 2 x

Well seems muggy out there today coat or no coat hmm


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> U 2 x
> 
> Well seems muggy out there today coat or no coat hmm



It's only October Steff, what's a Geordie like you doing even considering a coat?


----------



## Northerner

Well, I put my washing on earlier, fully expecting to have to use the dryer given the overcast skies. However, the sun then came out and there were blue skies! Now, just as the program finishes, it is gloomy and dark! 

Flipping weather!


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope alls good

had a lovestruck moment last night Ant walked in the pub i was in from Ant and Dec woo i was as close to him as can be when we went out to the beer gardenm he had his wife and ever so cute pedigree dalmation curly with him which i stroked woooo hehe x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope alls good
> 
> had a lovestruck moment last night Ant walked in the pub i was in from Ant and Dec woo i was as close to him as can be when we went out to the beer gardenm he had his wife and ever so cute pedigree dalmation curly with him which i stroked woooo hehe x



Wasn't Dec with him then? I thought they went everywhere together!  It's weird when you see someone you've only ever seen on the telly - bet he looked smaller than you expected!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wasn't Dec with him then? I thought they went everywhere together!  It's weird when you see someone you've only ever seen on the telly - bet he looked smaller than you expected!



Thats what we said lol they were aprt for once, we all saw him go past window to get into pub and pointed tut, he did look smaller yeah and so did his forehead, my mate was lucky enough to hold door open for him and he said thanks twice she was chuffed


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thats what we said lol they were aprt for once, we all saw him go past window to get into pub and pointed tut, he did look smaller yeah and so did his forehead, my mate was lucky enough to hold door open for him and he said thanks twice she was chuffed



I don't know Steff, mixing with the rich and famous - hope it doesn't go to your head!


----------



## twinnie

hi all


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hi all



Hi twinnie, how are things? Large coffee?


----------



## twinnie

lol yep coffee the drink of gods  lol i am doing okay thanks


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Hope everyone is well have a good wkend whatever your plans x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> Hope everyone is well have a good wkend whatever your plans x



Good morning Steff  Nothing much planned beyond the usual, hard to believe it's already a week since Birmingham - it'll soon be London and Manchester!


----------



## runner

Hi all, beautiful day today and lovely to see the grandchildren but sad because of the circumstances (their mum and dad (my son) have split up)


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi all, beautiful day today and lovely to see the grandchildren but sad because of the circumstances (their mum and dad (my son) have split up)



Aw, very sorry to hear that runner


----------



## Steff

Hi runner
Sorry to hear that x x 

Ps happy grandparents day to all


----------



## twinnie

hi all very large strong coffee please


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hi all very large strong coffee please



Coming up! You deserve it!


----------



## runner

Thanks Northe and Steff.  It's all very difficult at the moment and my concerns are with the grandchildren especially as my son was their main carer until they split and now only sees them for 1 evening a week and every other weekend while a childminder has been employed!!!  So difficult not to intervene!


----------



## Steff

eve all been a longgg daynext time i decide to stay up till 2 am someone hurt me haha


----------



## LeeLee

I'm starting my new job today, and I seem to have swallowed a golf ball in the night.  Rotten timing!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I'm starting my new job today, and I seem to have swallowed a golf ball in the night.  Rotten timing!



Good luck with your new job LeeLee!  I hope that you don't feel too poorly, that really is bad luck


----------



## AJLang

Good luck with your new job LeeLee. I hope that you feel better when you get there


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Good luck today LL


----------



## Northerner

Bah! The sniffles I had when I got up this morning have turned into a full-blown cold!


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> Bah! The sniffles I had when I got up this morning have turned into a full-blown cold!


Bad luck Northey .  My throat is a lot better now .


----------



## Steff

Get well soon Alan xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Get well soon Alan xx



Thanks Steff, think I'll get worse before I get better, but hopefully be OK in a couple of days


----------



## Steff

Evening all xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone. I'm sorry it has been way to long since I last posted (I'm hanging my head in shame).

We have got Harry's celebration hearing on Friday - I still have to pinch myself everyday - I can't believe he is legally my son. It is also this christening on Sunday.

Runner I'm sorry to hear about your son, hopefully they can work things out and get back together.

Northy sorry to hear your full of a cold - I've got the lurgy as well. I can barely talk without coughing.

I hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Well not a happy bunny this morning once again third time it's happened my wages are short,paid for 4 days so basically worked a day for nowt as i work 5 ,this morning won't be pretty because I'm Absolutly fuming grrr.

Anyways rant over hope everyone has a Good Friday x


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> 
> Well not a happy bunny this morning once again third time it's happened my wages are short,paid for 4 days so basically worked a day for nowt as i work 5 ,this morning won't be pretty because I'm Absolutly fuming grrr.
> 
> Anyways rant over hope everyone has a Good Friday x



Lets hope things get better for you this weekend steff.....im working all weekend!!!


----------



## jalapino

Well as we can do what ever we want in this virtual world I am going to bask in the swimming pool with a very ickle cocktail!!! any idea's what cocktail??....I used to have a cocktail called Baltimore zoo!!! whooooo!!! that used to hit the spot!!


----------



## Steff

Hope so ant rain predicted all weekend


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Hope so ant rain predicted all weekend



That is just lush!!!.....Booo!!! to bad weather!! 

Might have to do some cooking with the kiddies when I get home tmr!!


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> That is just lush!!!.....Booo!!! to bad weather!!
> 
> Might have to do some cooking with the kiddies when I get home tmr!!



Sounds good to me x. Save me a crumb


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Sounds good to me x. Save me a crumb



I can do better than a crumb please!!! 

How about I bring some when we all meet up???......mind you ya may want to have a phone handy for 999 as ma kids will be cooking!!!


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> I can do better than a crumb please!!!
> 
> How about I bring some when we all meet up???......mind you ya may want to have a phone handy for 999 as ma kids will be cooking!!!



Oh noo that's not exactly bigging them up lol x

By all means bring as much food as u wnt ha


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Oh noo that's not exactly bigging them up lol x
> 
> By all means bring as much food as u wnt ha



I got it!! I will bring some of my famous chilli bread!! it is lush.......just like me!! << coff coff >>....it is well nice I reckon every one will want more!!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x
Woo just won 100 quid on horses hehe not often that happens x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all x
> Woo just won 100 quid on horses hehe not often that happens x



Excellent Steff! Mine's a Stella!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Excellent Steff! Mine's a Stella!



Whom is this Stella you speak of al lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Afternoon all x
> Woo just won 100 quid on horses hehe not often that happens x



Well done you Steff. 

I spent the afternoon insulating my Mum's greenhouse with bubble wrap ready for the winter. All that's left to do is the potting shed now. Did hint rather loudly that some if not all the plants need to be moved before I tackled that.


----------



## am64

hello folks ........ mulled wine on tap ?


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone,  hope you are all well. 

Monday was my last official working day for the company i was working for.  We have had a scrap and they upped there original offer to a sensible amount and we agreed a pay off figure.  And made up . I've finished some work only i could do. 

I'm now in the process of setting up my own business  already got some work for the software company I was using to do training and project management for them !

I racked my brain for a company name that would look ok with a domain name d&d didn't work so have decided on 'Pebbles Projects' hee hee

Let's crack ooen a bottle of champagne xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone,  hope you are all well.
> 
> Monday was my last official working day for the company i was working for.  We have had a scrap and they upped there original offer to a sensible amount and we agreed a pay off figure.  And made up . I've finished some work only i could do.
> 
> I'm now in the process of setting up my own business  already got some work for the software company I was using to do training and project management for them !
> 
> I racked my brain for a company name that would look ok with a domain name d&d didn't work so have decided on 'Pebbles Projects' hee hee
> 
> Let's crack ooen a bottle of champagne xxx



Terrific news Di!  Goodness, you really have had an eventful time over the past few months, I am so pleased to hear how well everything has turned out for you  Love the company name!


----------



## Steff

great news Di x
hope everyone is well, lads off school today teachers are on strike grr x


----------



## Steff

God I'm feeling down today, work is dragging me down now, I took the job to wash pots and pans clean kitchen etc etc, now I'm under pressure doing loads i don't wanna do this course was pushed onto me nd I can't get out of it now, I'm so peed off came home sobbed for hour just cnt seem to get confidence to not let people walk all over me,,,,  

Please someone advise me


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> God I'm feeling down today, work is dragging me down now, I took the job to wash pots and pans clean kitchen etc etc, now I'm under pressure doing loads i don't wanna do this course was pushed onto me nd I can't get out of it now, I'm so peed off came home sobbed for hour just cnt seem to get confidence to not let people walk all over me,,,,
> 
> Please someone advise me



I'm sorry to hear this Steff  Your boss obviously recognised your potential, but you do need to be honest if you have found it's something you don't feel suited to. Is the pressure coming from the amount of stuff you are expected to do or learn? 

I know you to be a wonderful, caring and hard working person, and I have seen your self-confidence grow in the years I have got to know you, but I know it can take a knock every now and then. Try to think of all the positive things you have achieved that you are proud of, and also the times you have needed to be assertive and firm with people - and succeeded! 

I hope you can get a good night's sleep and have a bit of 'you time over the weekend to recharge your batteries and assess your situation


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Steff  Your boss obviously recognised your potential, but you do need to be honest if you have found it's something you don't feel suited to. Is the pressure coming from the amount of stuff you are expected to do or learn?
> 
> I know you to be a wonderful, caring and hard working person, and I have seen your self-confidence grow in the years I have got to know you, but I know it can take a knock every now and then. Try to think of all the positive things you have achieved that you are proud of, and also the times you have needed to be assertive and firm with people - and succeeded!
> 
> I hope you can get a good night's sleep and have a bit of 'you time over the weekend to recharge your batteries and assess your situation



Hi Alan that's what M said to me about my boss obviously saw potential, issues I have are pressure when it's busy I'm expected to churn out every sandwich on my own with no help like yesterday had orders thrown at me did 17 at one point one after other, thing is if they say stef do this do that I help so why am I not getting the same curtesy.

Second and major issue is I'm getting messed about with my wages, latest issue being I worked my usual 5 days last week and only got paid 4, who in there right mind works a day for nothing when supposed to get paid, I'm told it will be sorted for this week low and behold check my bank this morning and nope got paid my usual wages not with that extra cash included, 3 times now ive had this so today I'm gonnablow my top and ask wtf is going on and y my manager keeps lying to me, cud be a very interesting day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi Alan that's what M said to me about my boss obviously saw potential, issues I have are pressure when it's busy I'm expected to churn out every sandwich on my own with no help like yesterday had orders thrown at me did 17 at one point one after other, thing is if they say stef do this do that I help so why am I not getting the same curtesy.
> 
> Second and major issue is I'm getting messed about with my wages, latest issue being I worked my usual 5 days last week and only got paid 4, who in there right mind works a day for nothing when supposed to get paid, I'm told it will be sorted for this week low and behold check my bank this morning and nope got paid my usual wages not with that extra cash included, 3 times now ive had this so today I'm gonnablow my top and ask wtf is going on and y my manager keeps lying to me, cud be a very interesting day



I hope that you manage to get things sorted Steff, it's ridiculous that you are expected to do so much and for them not to keep their side of the bargain. Sounds like they are cutting costs by not providing enough cover for busy periods too 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I hope that you manage to get things sorted Steff, it's ridiculous that you are expected to do so much and for them not to keep their side of the bargain. Sounds like they are cutting costs by not providing enough cover for busy periods too
> 
> Good luck!!!!



Thank you Alan, M said you've got 2 options u either go in there say right just came in to tell u I'm not working today or sort my money in my account immediately and even tho my respect for my boss will dwindle even further at least I've got the cash,also he said do not cry which for me is hard as nails cause if I'm passionate it means something to me I will get upset, but guna try my best x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thank you Alan, M said you've got 2 options u either go in there say right just came in to tell u I'm not working today or sort my money in my account immediately and even tho my respect for my boss will dwindle even further at least I've got the cash,also he said do not cry which for me is hard as nails cause if I'm passionate it means something to me I will get upset, but guna try my best x



Deep breaths and be strong, nothing wrong with being passionate about something and I expect that is one of your qualities that is appreciated about you


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff I hope you sort all your issues today. 

Do the people you work for have a hr or payroll department ?  Contact them direct re the missing money.  Txt or call me and I'll call you back if you want further info.

 If the course is to much for you tell your boss you no longer wish to continue with it, you decide what is right for you. You can always re visit it when you are ready.

If you cry or get upset then so be it, it might make them take you seriously. Also document everything that has been wrong and when you have had to speak to your boss - you never know if you will need it.

Try and stay calm, but be clear and firm.

Di xxx


----------



## cherrypie

Steff said:


> Hi Alan that's what M said to me about my boss obviously saw potential, issues I have are pressure when it's busy I'm expected to churn out every sandwich on my own with no help like yesterday had orders thrown at me did 17 at one point one after other, thing is if they say stef do this do that I help so why am I not getting the same curtesy.
> 
> Second and major issue is I'm getting messed about with my wages, latest issue being I worked my usual 5 days last week and only got paid 4, who in there right mind works a day for nothing when supposed to get paid, I'm told it will be sorted for this week low and behold check my bank this morning and nope got paid my usual wages not with that extra cash included, 3 times now ive had this so today I'm gonnablow my top and ask wtf is going on and y my manager keeps lying to me, cud be a very interesting day



Hi Steff,

Look at your signature, "The year of me".

The money issue needs sorting asap because they have to get it right every week.  You have every right to be miffed about it.

As to people helping you when you are inundated with work, unless you ask for help then people are not going to give it.  You don't have to shout and swear at them, just ask if there is anyone who can give you some help and remind them that you always help others when they need it.

The course is something you should consider as you will be able to set your sights higher in the future and you need the qualification.  Have a talk to yourself and accept that you are as good as anyone else and have proved it at work over and over again.  I think you still have nagging doubts about your capabilities and need a confidence boost.  This could be just what you need Steff to show yourself that underneath all the self doubt you are as good as the next man/woman and just need a little push that has to come from yourself.  It might be worth writing down the pros and cons of doing the course.

Take care Steff.

Maisie.


----------



## Cleo

I'm sorry To hear you're having a hard time at work steff- there is nothing worse than stress at the work place and the fact that they can't even sort out your salary just adds to the stress.  Is there any way you can start documenting things on paper ? Ie send payroll an email copying in your boss ?  It's fair enough if they make a mistake once but to keep making the same mistake is ridiculous! 

Good luck with it all ... These things are never easy but be confident and put your foot down when you feel the need to !


----------



## Northerner

Bah! No sooner have I got rid of one infection than I get landed with another one!  Interestingly, the cold I had didn't seem to have too much effect on my levels (or rather, I was able to keep pace by increasing my insulin), this one seems to be having quite an effect  Last one was a full-blown cold and this one is more of a stomach bug combined with a lesser cold. Grrr! Haven't been able to go running for over a fortnight!


----------



## AJLang

Alan I'm really, really sorry to hear this.  I hope that you feel much better very soon.  Megga hugs from me and Susie


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Alan I'm really, really sorry to hear this.  I hope that you feel much better very soon.  Megga hugs from me and Susie



Thanks Amanda and Susie. It's just a whinge really, I'm not usually ill for long so have no patience with myself when I am!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Bah! No sooner have I got rid of one infection than I get landed with another one!  Interestingly, the cold I had didn't seem to have too much effect on my levels (or rather, I was able to keep pace by increasing my insulin), this one seems to be having quite an effect Last one was a full-blown cold and this one is more of a stomach bug combined with a lesser cold. Grrr! Haven't been able to go running for over a fortnight!



Oh dear Alan!! ....you really sound like you are having a really crappy time with being ill!!!

When I tend to get a cold it goes to my chest and end up with a chest infection being asthmatic that seams to be the way I always go....but having a tummy bug as well is going to make you feel even worse!!

Hope you get shot of it soon my Friend :0)

Have a virtual whiskey or the real thing lol might take the edge of it!!....hang on what am I saying alan....whiskey and a tummy bug!!! oopps!!

Stick with the virtual one!!


----------



## runner

Hi all,  hope you're feeling better Alan.  Boiled water with a slice of lemon!  Bug hugs anyway


----------



## Steff

Hope you feel well soon Alan Hun x 

Pleased to say net back now Blimey M thought it was end of world I coped well hehe


Ps Alan nice drop of whiskey with a black bullet in


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi all,  hope you're feeling better Alan.  Boiled water with a slice of lemon!  Bug hugs anyway





Steff said:


> Hope you feel well soon Alan Hun x
> 
> Pleased to say net back now Blimey M thought it was end of world I coped well hehe
> 
> 
> Ps Alan nice drop of whiskey with a black bullet in



Thanks guys  I am feeling quite a bit better today, apart from lack of sleep, so hopefully this latest infection is a short-lived one  Glad to see you have your interweb back Steff, and good to hear from you again runner


----------



## jalapino

Glad your feeling better alan ^5


----------



## Steff

Evening all, good news is half term has started early, C has inset day tomorrow, so I can go 10 days or more not having to get up earlier then 8 woooop x x

Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Evening all, good news is half term has started early, C has inset day tomorrow, so I can go 10 days or more not having to get up earlier then 8 woooop x x
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day



lie inns!!! sweet!!!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Glad you seem to be on the mend Alan. Took me two weeks to sdhift my lurgy.

Enjoy your lie ins steff.

On the D side - its all gone to rat poop! All over the show ! Casnt was it for my next consultant appointment as im right out of ideas!!

But heyho it will get sorted. Maybe I've took my eye of the ball with baba arriving


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Di  I hope that your consultant can help you to sort things out. You've experienced a lot of disruption, excitement and stress lately, plus the illness won't have helped, so hopefully now much of that is sorted you'll be able to bring things under better control. Knowing you though, I very much doubt that the excitement about H will ever subside!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Good morning Di  I hope that your consultant can help you to sort things out. You've experienced a lot of disruption, excitement and stress lately, plus the illness won't have helped, so hopefully now much of that is sorted you'll be able to bring things under better control. Knowing you though, I very much doubt that the excitement about H will ever subside!



Awe bless Alan, your probably right. I am a very excitable person at the best of times lol. Just imagine what I'll be like once we have number 2 as well hee hee x


----------



## jalapino

Well Friday is here yayyyy!!!....have a good one peeps!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Well at 8am this morning was painting lads face for his halloween party after footy traning, im far from arty but M said I did a good job lol x
Hope everyones well


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

I've seen your sons picture steff. Looks great x

Sat watching the rugby England v Australia. All I need now is a beer please


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I've seen your sons picture steff. Looks great x
> 
> Sat watching the rugby England v Australia. All I need now is a beer please



Aww thanks Di x


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Day's work done, grandchildren in bed, OH suffering from man flu, now about to collapse in a heap and watch Casualty.  Large whisky and ginger (diet of course) please.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Evening all.  Day's work done, grandchildren in bed, OH suffering from man flu, now about to collapse in a heap and watch Casualty.  Large whisky and ginger (diet of course) please.



Coming up ma dear, hope OH feels better soon hun  x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone. Hope you're all well.

I'm of to buy a new car today  I'm excited.

Then I'm going to do a roast chicken dinner followed by home made apple crumble. Mil stewed apples from her garden with no added sugar and crumble with cooking splender.


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm of to buy a new car today  I'm excited.
> 
> Then I'm going to do a roast chicken dinner followed by home made apple crumble. Mil stewed apples from her garden with no added sugar and crumble with cooking splender.



I'll be round in an hour!  Have a lovely day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's now raining heavily and the wind is picking up, tonight will be interesting 
My mum is becoming more worried about the situation due to dad's high medical needs which include a special bed and mattress plus his hoist which are all electric.
Have explained to mum about the priority needs scheme run by the lecci company so she's going to ring them this afternoon, so they are aware and any cuts can be fixed asp. Have told mum if she worried I will go and stay the night so I can lift dad if the power goes.


----------



## Northerner

I hope everything passes without incident Sue. We've had bright sunshine here this morning, although the breeze is picking up and the sky is clouding over now. I've lashed down the goat in the back garden though, and nailed my bins to the neighbour's fence, so everything should be OK


----------



## Steff

Sue,

Hope things stay as normal as possible for your parents sakes x

Sunn is here at the min but wind ain't half picking up


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> I hope everything passes without incident Sue. We've had bright sunshine here this morning, although the breeze is picking up and the sky is clouding over now. I've lashed down the goat in the back garden though, and nailed my bins to the neighbour's fence, so everything should be OK



Goat????
Hope the fence doesn't take off


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Goat????
> Hope the fence doesn't take off



I thought that had to re read lolol


----------



## runner

Hope all is OK Sue, and they don't have any problems.  OH is a bit better today thanks Steff.

Goat eh,  secret's safe with us Northe


----------



## runner

Hope you've all survived the storms.  think we just caught the edge of it, fingers crossed.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Apart from the odd fence down and 2-3 fallen trees we are now expereincing sunshine LOL.


----------



## Northerner

I've had to close the curtains, the sun's so bright!


----------



## Dizzydi

We just got rain here. Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Did end up over with my parents as mum was so obviously worried about the electric going and also the worry of carers not being able to get through in the morning to get dad up.
The electric did go 2 or 3 times but I slept through all the alarms going off  Mum said it didn't matter as the electric came back on before I was needed to hoist him anyway  The wind wasn't as bad for this area the rain was another matter though flood water and drive with caution was the name of the game for this lunch time wen I drove home.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Did end up over with my parents as mum was so obviously worried about the electric going and also the worry of carers not being able to get through in the morning to get dad up.
> The electric did go 2 or 3 times but I slept through all the alarms going off  Mum said it didn't matter as the electric came back on before I was needed to hoist him anyway  The wind wasn't as bad for this area the rain was another matter though flood water and drive with caution was the name of the game for this lunch time wen I drove home.



Glad to hear you all made it through unscathed  Let's hope it doesn't happen again for another 26 years


----------



## Northerner

Nice little run this morning. What a contrast to yesterday (when I didn't run!) - hardly a breath of a breeze, river as flat as a millpond. There were three trees brought down across the path through the park. I did contemplate hurdling the first two that were about the height of low hurdles, but thought better of it - didn't want to misjudge and end up falling (getting wiser in my old age  ). As I was taking a breather up the path out of the park a guy told me I should keep my legs warm (I was in my shorts). I told him I had been running for 30 years, and an expression of comprehension spread across his face, 'Ah! You're Northern'.


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> Nice little run this morning. What a contrast to yesterday (when I didn't run!) - hardly a breath of a breeze, river as flat as a millpond. There were three trees brought down across the path through the park. I did contemplate hurdling the first two that were about the height of low hurdles, but thought better of it - didn't want to misjudge and end up falling (getting wiser in my old age  ). As I was taking a breather up the path out of the park a guy told me I should keep my legs warm (I was in my shorts). I told him I had been running for 30 years, and an expression of comprehension spread across his face, 'Ah! You're Northern'.


I'll be glad to be back on the bike this morning.

Those of us from even colder climates appreciate the value of warm clothes!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

According to the local weather forecast Jack Frost is likely to visit tomorrow night, so I'm going to insulate my greenhouse this morning with bubble wrap.
First task is to move dozens of flowering fuchsia's and roses out of the way before I start. That's a task in it's self


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I'll be glad to be back on the bike this morning.
> 
> Those of us from even colder climates appreciate the value of warm clothes!



Temperature needs to drop about another 10C before I need my thermals!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Nice little run this morning. What a contrast to yesterday (when I didn't run!) - hardly a breath of a breeze, river as flat as a millpond. There were three trees brought down across the path through the park. I did contemplate hurdling the first two that were about the height of low hurdles, but thought better of it - didn't want to misjudge and end up falling (getting wiser in my old age  ). As I was taking a breather up the path out of the park a guy told me I should keep my legs warm (I was in my shorts). I told him I had been running for 30 years, and an expression of comprehension spread across his face, 'Ah! You're Northern'.



LOL, ARD - 'ard mate!  Glad you had a good run.  Weather is similar here, although there is a bit of a breeze.

Morning all.  Well, off to the Pop-up shop to try and sell a few more puds, preserves, crochet stuff etc!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> LOL, ARD - 'ard mate!  Glad you had a good run.  Weather is similar here, although there is a bit of a breeze.
> 
> Morning all.  Well, off to the Pop-up shop to try and sell a few more puds, preserves, crochet stuff etc!



Hope you have a fruitful day!


----------



## Steff

Good morning xx

Sun is shining lovely woo hoo.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope you're all well. 

Harry is a lot better today, my sister came down with her children and they have all had a good play. Harry just has a cough and runny nose now - thankfully.

Early night again for me I think x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon everyone, hope you're all well.
> 
> Harry is a lot better today, my sister came down with her children and they have all had a good play. Harry just has a cough and runny nose now - thankfully.
> 
> Early night again for me I think x



Great news about Harry  Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope you are all well.

I'm home alone tonight. Bath, books, bottle and bed for Harry. Then I'm gonna have a soak in the bath with a glass of ros? followed by some cocoa body lotion x


----------



## AlisonM

Hey! Where did everybody go? It's lonely rattling around in here by myself, and there's something creaking about upstairs in the attic, and I'm sure I just heard a cackle. If I see a clown, I'm off.

I think I need a stiff G&T.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Hey! Where did everybody go? It's lonely rattling around in here by myself, and there's something creaking about upstairs in the attic, and I'm sure I just heard a cackle. If I see a clown, I'm off.
> 
> I think I need a stiff G&T.



It is quiet isn't it? Wonder where everyone went? Do you think they got cured and didn't tell us?


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> It is quiet isn't it? Wonder where everyone went? Do you think they got cured and didn't tell us?



They wouldn't be that cruel would they? Perhaps they've been kidnapped by Freddy.


----------



## Dizzydi

Boo!

I'm still hanging around hee hee 

I could do with a stiff one! I've decided I need to go back to basic with my d........ Food diary and test test test like you wouldn't believe. What type am I again ?


----------



## LeeLee

Another day on the bus for me.  Last night as I was getting into bed I managed to twist my knee.  This morning it is excruciating if I bend it, so even sitting normally is painful.  There's no way I can subject it to cycling.  What a nuisance!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Another day on the bus for me.  Last night as I was getting into bed I managed to twist my knee.  This morning it is excruciating if I bend it, so even sitting normally is painful.  There's no way I can subject it to cycling.  What a nuisance!



Sorry to hear this LeeLee, I hope that you recover quickly


----------



## gail1

hi all hope you are all well. i will have a nice stiff drink please. Hope your leg is better soon LeeLee


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> hi all hope you are all well. i will have a nice stiff drink please. Hope your leg is better soon LeeLee



Hi Gail! Double Jagerbomb?   Hope you are well


----------



## am64

can i have one too ...please


----------



## Mark T

Can I have a nice whisky please, medicinal of course.

Enjoying watching darts on TV tonight 

Was surprised today when I popped into the local asda that they have a Christmas tree up in the entrance!


----------



## Dizzydi

Hot toddy please !

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Hot toddy please !
> 
> Hope everyone is well x



Coming right up! It sounds like you need it, poor Di  I'll make it a double


----------



## AlisonM

Dizzydi said:


> Hot toddy please !
> 
> Hope everyone is well x



I think I'll join you. I'm sniffling as well and it's cold out there.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I think I'll join you. I'm sniffling as well and it's cold out there.



Oh dear! It's spreading throughout the forum!  Might have to quarantine everyone in the bar until you are feeling better!


----------



## am64

i've had it so i'm immune ...anyone for hot coco and brandy


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> i've had it so i'm immune ...anyone for hot coco and brandy



Oi lady! Are you coming to the forum meet next Saturday?


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Oi lady! Are you coming to the forum meet next Saturday?



maybe ...maybe not


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> maybe ...maybe not



Hope you can make it


----------



## am64

will try what time are you kicking off ?


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> will try what time are you kicking off ?



Should be there around 10:45-11:00  Staying until about 5pm.


----------



## Dizzydi

Think that hot toddy knocked me out. Been snoozing in between everyone under the sun keep ringing me......... Omg I sound like a right ungrateful grouch ha x

I'm up for quarantine......... I feel dreadful and I ve abandoned the baby 

Bs 9.3 !


----------



## AlisonM

That's the general idea Di. You need the rest in order to get better. So on Doc's orders have another before bed.


----------



## Steff

URGHH long at work but made it through, M had the flu now and intends having tomrrow off work grrrr, said why do u need time off for the flu when i soildered on ha x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> URGHH long at work but made it through, M had the flu now and intends having tomrrow off work grrrr, said why do u need time off for the flu when i soildered on ha x



Yes, but for M it is MAN flu - you ladies just don't understand and should consider yourselves lucky it can't happen to you!


----------



## runner

Oh dear, you all sound very poorly.  I'm now on the mend and hope you all will be too!
  big {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Well dismal weather today been pouring down since about 7ish, Hope everyone has a good and dry day x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Well dismal weather today been pouring down since about 7ish, Hope everyone has a good and dry day x



Very gloomy all morning here as well Steff, glad I managed to get my washing done yesterday!  Hope you are feeling better soon and have a good day


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone hope you're all well. 

Got a house ful of sickness now ! Definitely all in quarantine xxx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone , hope you're all well. 

Still in quarantine and think i now hold the world record for the number of trips to the little room (sorry probably tmi).

Bring on the hot toddies again please x


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Very gloomy all morning here as well Steff, glad I managed to get my washing done yesterday!  Hope you are feeling better soon and have a good day



Morning al.

Certainly on the mend, M is now on third day off so must be serious poor little lamb lol. I'm sympathetic really  x

Sorry to see your suffering Di get well soon huni


----------



## runner

Morning Steff, hope he gets better soon x


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Have finally booked train tickets for London Meet - really looking forward to meeting you all!  Need a stiff drink now to get over the cost LOL


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Evening all.  Have finally booked train tickets for London Meet - really looking forward to meeting you all!  Need a stiff drink now to get over the cost LOL



hehe Runner, be great to meet you , see you Sat x


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all.  Have finally booked train tickets for London Meet - really looking forward to meeting you all!  Need a stiff drink now to get over the cost LOL



It's a shame we can't get Diabetes UK to sponsor these (I really think they should!). Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Hope everyone is well, dull start but dry this morning, got the rain coming here this afternoon looks likes its in oxford, southampton and all that area to blimey.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> Hope everyone is well, dull start but dry this morning, got the rain coming here this afternoon looks likes its in oxford, southampton and all that area to blimey.



Just got in from my run earlier when it started to rain - now it's turned really gloomy with heavy rain, on its way to you!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Think I'm over the worst of the bugs now! ;-) 

Very cold and dull here but no rain. Think I'm gonna go for a walk to the village after lunch. Its a 5 mile round journey and I think I'm recovered enough to attempt it. I've got cabin fever from being in all week !


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Think I'm over the worst of the bugs now! ;-)
> 
> Very cold and dull here but no rain. Think I'm gonna go for a walk to the village after lunch. Its a 5 mile round journey and I think I'm recovered enough to attempt it. I've got cabin fever from being in all week !



I know the feeling Di! Good to hear you are on the mend, I hope you enjoy your walk  It's bucketing down here!


----------



## runner

Hi all,

glad to hear you're on the mend d and hope you enjoyed your walk.  I've completed my 4 week stint in a pop up shop now - shattered after being there Mon - Sat, then coming home and making puddings, cakes, plaques etc. in the evenings!  Hope I don't fall asleep on the train tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> glad to hear you're on the mend d and hope you enjoyed your walk.  I've completed my 4 week stint in a pop up shop now - shattered after being there Mon - Sat, then coming home and making puddings, cakes, plaques etc. in the evenings!  Hope I don't fall asleep on the train tomorrow!



Don't miss your stop!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone,  hope you're all well. 

Have a great day at the meet those who are going.  Wish I could join you x


----------



## tracey w

Hi all long time i know , hope you all had fun at the meet xx


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> Hi all long time i know , hope you all had fun at the meet xx



Hi Tracey! Wonderful to hear from you  I hope that all is going well for you!

We had a good time at the meet thank you, lovely people one and all!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone. It's a lovely day in Cornwall, bright sunshine and not a drop of rain to be seen.


----------



## Steff

Morning all sunny here yay x

Hope everyone is well

Tracy good to see you


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all sunny here yay x
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Tracy good to see you



Beautiful blue skies and sunshine here also, but rather cold! Thought I'd better get a run in given that there is supposed to be more horrible rain from tomorrow!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Steff

Well bedding all out on line make hay and all lol x


----------



## LeeLee

The wind bit my ears as I cycled to Sainsbury this morning.  They're now red hot!

I was pleasantly surprised that not only did Sainsbury staff observe the 2 minutes silence, but most of the customers stopped shopping and stood still.


----------



## Steff

LeeLee said:


> The wind bit my ears as I cycled to Sainsbury this morning.  They're now red hot!
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that not only did Sainsbury staff observe the 2 minutes silence, but most of the customers stopped shopping and stood still.



It will still be held tomorrow won't it at 11?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> It will still be held tomorrow won't it at 11?



I'm sure I heard somewhere that it was now just the second Sunday in November, whatever date it falls. But perhaps that's just the Cenotaph thing.


----------



## Northerner

*Armistice Day to be marked in the UK with silence*



Steff said:


> It will still be held tomorrow won't it at 11?



Yes, it will:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24893272


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> It will still be held tomorrow won't it at 11?



Most definitely and so it should be


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Back to normal weather.......... tipping down with rain and has been since late yesterday evening 
It was such a lovely day yesterday wall to wall sunshine so plenty of gardening took place.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Back to normal weather.......... tipping down with rain and has been since late yesterday evening
> It was such a lovely day yesterday wall to wall sunshine so plenty of gardening took place.



Same here - hasn't really got light yet!  Still, a bit warmer, so can't complain for November, especially after what we had last year!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Same here - hasn't really got light yet!  Still, a bit warmer, so can't complain for November, especially after what we had last year!



Yes still dark here, but as you say very mild so no heating bills this winter yet


----------



## Steff

I was going to anyway, even though ill be at a bus stop, to me its always been the 11th day of the 11th month of the 11th hour.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Been raining here, think it's going to be showery all day.  Lots of catching up to do admin-wise and need to make a dough plaque for a customer.  And of course, clean out the hens and quail - a bit overdue


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Been raining here, think it's going to be showery all day.  Lots of catching up to do admin-wise and need to make a dough plaque for a customer.  And of course, clean out the hens and quail - a bit overdue



Lovely day for it!  Very dull here with that sort of drizzle that wets you through without you realising it - I think the Scots call it 'dreich'. Good job I put my washing out yesterday!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope you are all well x

GP appointment this morning re the pains in my arms  I'll start a separate thread on it! Not looking good boo hoo


----------



## AlisonM

It's been almost springlike here today, mild and sunny. Which is a relief given that yesterday was arctic and included snow flurries.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

Had my bloods taken this morning - 7 little vials worth ! Finally had my flu jab as well.

Im now cracking on with the ironing while Harry is having a nap! Boring xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Had my bloods taken this morning - 7 little vials worth ! Finally had my flu jab as well.
> 
> Im now cracking on with the ironing while Harry is having a nap! Boring xxx



Ooh! You're turning all domestic!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Ooh! You're turning all domestic!



I I know! Terrible init!!! Not figured out how to use the hover tho lol xxx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.

Harry and I are off out on our course this afternoon and Harry gets to go in the creche. He loves it. Think he is let loose in a sandpit there cause when we get home he throws the soil out of one of my plant pots everywhere =-O  little monkey x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.
> 
> Harry and I are off out on our course this afternoon and Harry gets to go in the creche. He loves it. Think he is let loose in a sandpit there cause when we get home he throws the soil out of one of my plant pots everywhere =-O  little monkey x



Aw! Have a great day Di! Harry sounds like a budding David Bellamy!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone.
It's a beautiful crisp sunny autumn day here.
I've been out and refilled the bird feeders yet again taken down the netting over my raspberry canes and cut them back ready for next year whilst scoffing the last of the raspberries on the canes 
The intention today is to try and remove some wallpaper in the hall way ready for painting at some point. Note the word intention


----------



## Steff

morning all 
hope everyone is well, lovely layer of frost on the roofs this morning .


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> morning all
> hope everyone is well, lovely layer of frost on the roofs this morning .



Morning Steff, hope you are well. I love the frosty weather so looking forward to Jack Frost visiting


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Been digging up jerusalem artichokes ready to make this year's batch of Zing Zing Chutney, and making the crochet bases for an Owl, a Christmas Pudding and  Pink Piggy toilet roll covers/cosies!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all.  Been digging up jerusalem artichokes ready to make this year's batch of Zing Zing Chutney, and making the crochet bases for an Owl, a Christmas Pudding and  Pink Piggy toilet roll covers/cosies!



Sounds great!


----------



## Steff

Morning 
Another Thursday off yay, well morning will be spent cleaning , dad arrives in few days so least gotta make the palce look half decent 

Have a good day all


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Have a nice day off Steff, even if you are cleaning! Cleaning down kitchen then Chutney and Hot chilli Mustard making today, plus painting commissioned wall plaque for customer, then back to the crochet...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. feels like the artic outside this morning. High Winds and hail stones galore  Off to take mum shopping this morning which should be a marathon in it's self as the main road is closed and a 10 mile detour has been set up along narrow country lanes


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, sounds like you all have busy days.

I've got a final social worker visit until we are ready for baby number 2!

Then Harry and I are of to Wakefield to see a really good old friend xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, sounds like you all have busy days.
> 
> I've got a final social worker visit until we are ready for baby number 2!
> 
> Then Harry and I are of to Wakefield to see a really good old friend xxx



Wow! Baby 2! Hope all is going well!  

Wakefield is near my old stomping ground, hope you have a nice day!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Wow! Baby 2! Hope all is going well!
> 
> Wakefield is near my old stomping ground, hope you have a nice day!



Oh we had a lovely time, we went for a walk after lunch and I literally had to carry Harry as the brake on the pram jammed on and it wouldn't come off!!! it wasn't suitable for Harry to walk xxx


----------



## Steff

Tanks runner made it through had a nap for about an hour must of took it out of me lol.

Btw the jam is scrummy my OH wanted you to know that also xxx


----------



## am64

hello all ...sorry i didnt make the big bash at weekend ...no dosh to splash out on ?16.50 travelcard + beer + food = at least ?25 
working less hours is great and im enjoying the job  but very poor now 

so i will just hang out here virtually instead


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.

Its blooming freezing here today - suppose I should be grateful its not raining.
Looking forward to the meet tomorrow x


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hello all ...sorry i didnt make the big bash at weekend ...no dosh to splash out on ?16.50 travelcard + beer + food = at least ?25
> working less hours is great and im enjoying the job  but very poor now
> 
> so i will just hang out here virtually instead



Sorry you couldn't make it am  Wish we could get Diabetes UK to pay travel, food and accommodation! We might have to come round your house one day!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.
> 
> Its blooming freezing here today - suppose I should be grateful its not raining.
> Looking forward to the meet tomorrow x



Cold here too Di, but lovely blue skies so I have put my washing out  See you tomorrow!


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Tanks runner made it through had a nap for about an hour must of took it out of me lol.
> 
> Btw the jam is scrummy my OH wanted you to know that also xxx



Glad you both enjoyed it Steff!

Afternoon all, having a lovely weekend with grandchildren, and actually going out tonight with friends (a rare occurrence), so good all-round.  wow Di, baby no.2!!  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Northerner

Hope you have a lovely evening runner


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

Forced to go into Stockport today as Harry's pram brake jammed (on the pram I use for long walks) and had to take it to be sent for repair. Got Harry's feet measured as well and bought him some news shoes - well cute but my god expensive!!!!

Feet up now for the rest of the day xxx


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all

Jus bk from Sunday football watching C Got beat 6 8 in end but good game


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.

Harry and I are going to walk into the village today at some point. I've also got a builder coming round to quote to add a conservatory/play room to the back of the house. I must be mad after the disruption of the extension we had drone 2 years ago x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.
> 
> Harry and I are going to walk into the village today at some point. I've also got a builder coming round to quote to add a conservatory/play room to the back of the house. I must be mad after the disruption of the extension we had drone 2 years ago x



Good morning! It's a bit damp here, but not as cold as it has been lately. Went out for a run earlier and it was ideal weather - cool, overcast and damp with no wind! 


Hope you and Harry enjoy the walk and that you get a decent quote from a reliable builder!


----------



## Steff

Morning enjoy the walk Di x

Damp start here but hay my dads due tomorrow and weathers always bad ha x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's very dark and overcast here looks as if someone forgot to turn the lights on this morning.


----------



## AlisonM

It's effing freezing here and it's effing snowing! Time for that extra large hot choc with whipped cream and sprinkles please... and don't forget the marshmallows... and just a wee splash of brandy too.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Yikes Ali snow !!
hope everyone is well, nice layer of frost here today. Dads arrival is today so he will more then likely bring the rain hehe x 

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Clear blue skies and blinding sunshine here. No frost when I went out for my run this morning (under a full moon! ), but an icy breeze!

Hope the snow doesn't hang around Ally, although the forecast isn't looking good for your end of the island


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Snow - ahhhh.  sorry, but I'm feeling christmassy already, which is nice because the 'feeling' didn't somehow come last year.  Hope you don't get too cold Ally.  Frost here this am, then sun and rain.

Stay snugs as bugs in rugs tonight - hot rum toddies all round?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope alls good x got my course at head office today seems to have took ages to get here x be safe all have a gd day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all hope alls good x got my course at head office today seems to have took ages to get here x be safe all have a gd day



Good luck with the course Steff! Hope things go really well for you today


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good luck with the course Steff! Hope things go really well for you today



Thanks Alan early start 9am


----------



## LeeLee

Aaaa-tish-ooooo.  I have my first cold for over two years.   Work will not be fun today, nor will cycling in the rain to get there.  Oh well, I'll live!  At least these days I can allow myself some Night Nurse capsules if it gets too bad.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Aaaa-tish-ooooo.  I have my first cold for over two years.   Work will not be fun today, nor will cycling in the rain to get there.  Oh well, I'll live!  At least these days I can allow myself some Night Nurse capsules if it gets too bad.



Hope it passes quickly LeeLee, get well soon! Not raining here (yet!) but very cold, brr!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

LeeLee said:


> Aaaa-tish-ooooo.  I have my first cold for over two years.   Work will not be fun today, nor will cycling in the rain to get there.  Oh well, I'll live!  At least these days I can allow myself some Night Nurse capsules if it gets too bad.



Hope you feel better soon LeeLee.
It's cold wet and very windy here. Hibernation mode is setting in.


----------



## Steff

Had a great time today only gal there to hehe


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Had a great time today only gal there to hehe



Glad to hear it went well Steff!  Were you the Nigella of the course then?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear it went well Steff!  Were you the Nigella of the course then?



Yes lol we ended up making leek and potato soup to end day x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yes lol we ended up making leek and potato soup to end day x



Perfect for a cold, wet and windy November evening!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope you're all well.

Could do with something to warm me cockles....... Its bloody cold !!!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope the cold is passing Lee lee.  Cold and wet here - eugh


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's not raining 
Very cold though.
I'm off after lunch to take mum shopping, so fingers crossed the rain will hold off for the day.


----------



## Northerner

Cold wet and windy for my run this morning  Winter duvet went on last night - good move, I think!  Currently debating whether to hang my washing out - very gloomy here  but it's supposed to brighten up later.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Cold n wet but no rain  x


----------



## Northerner

Well, have to hand it to the weather forecasters, gloomy all this morning but now bright blue skies and sunshine, just like they promised! Off out to see if my washing is dry!


----------



## AlisonM

It's been a nice day here today, freezing but quite sunny. The snow didn't hang around.


----------



## Dizzydi

Cold, cold, cold here today!

I'm off out on my leaving do tonight. There are 14 of us made up of old staff I worked with before my company was bought out (3 of which have also left) and MY 3 REPLACMENTS !!!! None of the company who bought us which I think is hilarious. If only they knew the real reason behind my departure .

Anyway onwards and upwards and here's to being self employed !!!!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Cold, cold, cold here today!
> 
> I'm off out on my leaving do tonight. There are 14 of us made up of old staff I worked with before my company was bought out (3 of which have also left) and MY 3 REPLACMENTS !!!! None of the company who bought us which I think is hilarious. If only they knew the real reason behind my departure .
> 
> Anyway onwards and upwards and here's to being self employed !!!!



Hope you have a brilliant night Di, and great success with the new challenges you have set yourself!  Better wear your thermals though!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a brilliant night Di, and great success with the new challenges you have set yourself!  Better wear your thermals though!



Word of the day is delicate!!!!

I really should still be inspecting the inside of my eyelids and not chasing baba around hee hee x


----------



## am64

hello Di x i saw on the other thread piccies of harry OMG  gorgeous so excited for you that no 2 is comming aswell


----------



## Dizzydi

am64 said:


> hello Di x i saw on the other thread piccies of harry OMG  gorgeous so excited for you that no 2 is comming aswell



Aw thanks am. He is gorgeous. He's such a lovely little boy x

I want no 2 now but have to be sensible and wait lol x


----------



## am64

i have 3 years between mine and they are great together ...my mum had 3 under 3yrs and it was hard work ...take your time and enjoy being with harry cos before you know it he'll be in school !


----------



## Steff

Morning all finish today for a week yay x


----------



## am64

morning Steff x im not in till thursday  and so am making a determined effort not to go back to bed


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's a lovely day here bright sunshine and a very hard frost as an extra bonus.
I've done my shopping, seen an old friend mechanic has given me a heart attack regarding the cost of a complete service for car and new brake pads and disks, which will be done on Wednesday for me.


----------



## Steff

evening all woo well thats me done now till next fri, hope everyone has had a good day, have a good wkend all xxxxx


----------



## am64

hav a lovely break steff ..do you work in a pub in the centre of the universe ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hav a lovely break steff ..do you work in a pub in the centre of the universe ?



No lol W6..........


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> No lol W6..........



ok ...hahaa thought for one moment you might be at the milford arms ..


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ok ...hahaa thought for one moment you might be at the milford arms ..



jst pmmed ya x


----------



## Northerner

Hope you have a nice time with your dad Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a nice time with your dad Steff



Thanks muchly Alan we are off to Morrisons tomorrow to spend the 100 pound stamp saving coupon he has saved for me lol all my xmas food can at least get got now x


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Thanks muchly Alan we are off to Morrisons tomorrow to spend the 100 pound stamp saving coupon he has saved for me lol all my xmas food can at least get got now x



like ....


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Enjoy your break Steff 
It's a lovely frosty morning here again with thick layers of ice on the cars and house roofs.


----------



## Northerner

No frost here, but still on the cold side. Been out for a run and amused by the soft Southerners out running, all wrapped up in their thermals and fleeces (shorts and t-shirt for me ). Sweating like a Swede in a sauna by the time I got back, although it has to be said that my hands and toes were frozen solid, might wear gloves next time! 

Lovely clear blue skies and that icy wind has gone


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Managed to get load of washing out still cold but suns out


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Managed to get load of washing out still cold but suns out



Would you be freeze drying the washing Steff?


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Would you be freeze drying the washing Steff?



Lol sue I invisgage it wil be dry by 4pm


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone,  hope you're all well. 

I've been up since 6 with h. Grabbing all the time I can before i go off for 3 days on a luxury pampering session with what will be too much wine! 

Bags packed.  But once hubby is up I need to jump on the computer and order some Christmas baubles with pictures of h in. 50% off runs out today!!! Final bit to my Christmas shopping - yes I have to confess I've done all the present shopping already


----------



## Steff

Morning 

Di have a lovely break Hun x is it u and S just going ? X


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Morning
> 
> Di have a lovely break Hun x is it u and S just going ? X



Im leaving both boys home alone.  Im going with a girl friend of mine x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Im leaving both boys home alone.  Im going with a girl friend of mine x



Aww even better then lol x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone. Di, hope you have a fabby time with no withdrawal symptoms from H 
It's a lovely day down in Cornwall with a lovely frost first thing again with very bright sunshine as an added bonus.


----------



## Northerner

Hope you have a great time Di!  

It was very gloomy here earlier, but is brightening up now. Cold again, but not intolerably so!


----------



## am64

very dull here off to cook shepherds pie for in laws today ...
have a fab time Di


----------



## AlisonM

I want solid food! Does this place do takeaway?

If it does can I please have tandoori prawns, chicken kashmiri, aloo gobi and a plain naan? And *** the carbs! Oh, and a mango lassi too.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I want solid food! Does this place do takeaway?
> 
> If it does can I please have tandoori prawns, chicken kashmiri, aloo gobi and a plain naan? And *** the carbs! Oh, and a mango lassi too.



Tuck in!, I'll be back with the mango lassi...


----------



## Northerner

Here you go, enjoy!  Don't let the nurses catch you with it!


----------



## AlisonM

Thanks, that looks so good!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Thanks, that looks so good!



And guaranteed carb-free!


----------



## Steff

Blimey I came on to here to get food out my head hehe x


----------



## AlisonM

Steff said:


> Blimey I came on to here to get food out my head hehe x



Sorry, but I'm not allowed solid food till after the op tomorrow so I'm obsessed.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Sorry, but I'm not allowed solid food till after the op tomorrow so I'm obsessed.



all the best for tomorrow ali ..when its over there will be a full virtual banquet for you here x


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Ali good luck for today x 

Is very frosty here to start the morning , but I'm away back to bed in abit then off to Kingston upon Thames later with dad so hope at least the sun pokes through x


----------



## Steff

Someone pour me a large whiskey a shopping trip with my dad is enough to turn me to the hard stuff , went somewhere neither of us knew and he needs the toilet 20 mins walking around like 2 dodos and eventually we find some urinals lol


----------



## AlisonM

As I'm still not allowed actual food could I please have another virtual takeaway? I'm obsessed with what I can't have at the mo. 

Let's see, tonight''s dream meal is:

A little pintxos (Basque for Tapas) followed by a nice big bowl of Piperrada with ham.


----------



## Northerner

Here you go 









Enjoy!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's - 4 here  I love cold frosty mornings


----------



## Steff

Me to hehe

I also love mornings where my dog decides to mess on my sons school trousers grr


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Me to hehe
> 
> I also love mornings where my dog decides to mess on my sons school trousers grr



Naughty Woody! 

It's not quite freezing here, just a slight frost when I went for my run earlier. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

Alison I hope you have enjoyed the virtual food and its not to long before you can eat it for real.

I've had a fantastic few days away with, champaign, wine, great food and an amazing facial and back massage....... I've drunk more in the last 9 days (startling with the MCR meet till yesterday) since well before diagnosis.

Hubby has had a time of it with h, he's had 2 teeth come through and more trying since I abandoned him on Sunday - poor baby. I walked back into hell xxx


----------



## Northerner

Glad you had a nice break Di  Which one is the poor baby - H or Sean?


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Glad you had a nice break Di  Which one is the poor baby - H or Sean?



Both lol. It took me over an hr to settle h and then he was crying in his sleep x


----------



## Steff

Glad u had a good time Di x hope h settles


----------



## AlisonM

The chicken thing was pretty blah, but it's stayed down. What can I imagine for myself tonight though?

I'm feeling carnivorous so, Beef Wellington please, with asparagus and a nice Chianti .


----------



## Northerner

Here you are modom 










Enjoy!


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.

H is still really suffering and was up most of the night. I've just give him some more calpol and managed to get him to sleep. I hope the teeth stop hurting him soon poor baby. 2 through and I think 2 more trying to come through.

Waiting for a builder to come and look at extending the back of the house and a delivery today which could be any time, so gonna be stuck in.

Think I'm having alcohol with drawal symptoms lol......only joking x


----------



## Steff

Morning all x well my hols nearly over boo x


----------



## am64

afternoon ..back to work tomorrow for me as well ....no food requests from Ali today ?


----------



## Steff

Aww u as well am tut time flies dont it lol x


----------



## AlisonM

I don't think I need a virtual treat tonight. I have Scotch Broth and a wholegrain roll with butter. 

Still, a nice big mug of mulled wine would go down a treat if the management is willing. It's arctic outside.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I don't think I need a virtual treat tonight. I have Scotch Broth and a wholegrain roll with butter.
> 
> Still, a nice big mug of mulled wine would go down a treat if the management is willing. It's arctic outside.



Here you are! Enjoy!


----------



## Steff

Yummy scotch broth my fave


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Here you are! Enjoy!



one for mee to northe ...Ali post up the reciepe for the scotch broth


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> ..Ali post up the reciepe for the scotch broth



OK, give me a few.


----------



## Steff

Evening all x been a miserable day here but dry, thanks for the recipe you put up for scotch broth to ali x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope you're all well.

Got a final visit of h's ex social worker this afternoon. She is bringing his life story book. I've had 2 versions done. One for the next few years and then a version with some info to help h understand a little bit more (hopefully), once he gets to 7 or 8 or when we think he is ready for the info.Then that's it unless we need any help for awhile xxx

My new car has come in as well. Picking it up before I watch the rugby at old Trafford on Saturday x


----------



## Northerner

Sounds like a full day ahead Di! Hope all goes well. I like the idea of H's two books, I am sure lots of happy times will be added in the years to come!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x

Hope all was ok am when u went back to work, been miserable all day here


----------



## am64

it was fine steff ...i only work 14hrs a week so its all a bit weird ...got our xmas fair this weekend so busy helping with that


----------



## Steff

Hope it goes well am 

X have a good day all


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Boring day at home for me today - really should get of my butt and walk to the village !! Maybe after lunch 

Hope work is going ok for you Steff and am - I could do with getting back into work - I need to drum up some business as I'm now able to work for myself.

Hope you all enjoy your days xx


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, OH not so excited  - ITV4 darts


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Oh dear, OH not so excited  - ITV4 darts



haha just brought the laptop to bed to watch it, 3 good games in a row coming up


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x
Nice day here stood watching Sunday league footy was a tad cold then mind u lol.
Hope everyone's having a good wkend, works starting to get hectic now all the Xmas bookings are coming in thick nd fast x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope you're all well.

Been to Dunham Massey walking with the boys today. Got to finally drive the new car as well.
I've started with another flaming cold! 

Can I please have something to take care of the sniffs xxx


----------



## Steff

Di triple tequila and coke on its way


----------



## Mark T

Nice and sunny, if cold here.  Managed to catch the back end or the Tailor match after taking little one out for exercise (although given I end up jogging after him, not sure who is getting most the exercise).


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Di triple tequila and coke on its way



Thanks steff that will keep the cold of my chest & hairs lol. Hope your joining me hee hee xxx


----------



## Mark T

Hope all are well.

More darts for me tonight!  The boss isn't complaining as she has received a flurry of orders for her jewellery business to make up.


----------



## Dizzydi

Mark T said:


> Hope all are well.
> 
> More darts for me tonight!  The boss isn't complaining as she has received a flurry of orders for her jewellery business to make up.



Oh how exciting! People ordering for Christmas ?


----------



## Mark T

Dizzydi said:


> Oh how exciting! People ordering for Christmas ?


Yes, I think so.  The new products (charm necklaces, braclets and keycharms) that my wife added in the last few months seem to be going well


----------



## Steff

hay mark u watching the final, predicted these 2 in final well was abit obvious lol


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> hay mark u watching the final, predicted these 2 in final well was abit obvious lol



Yep, watching the final.  It was looking like taylor might be about to steamroller it but mvg has turned the tables it seems.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Yep, watching the final.  It was looking like taylor might be about to steamroller it but mvg has turned the tables it seems.



big time won all the legs in that session woo


----------



## Steff

sensational performance from mvg just great, now off to bed


night all xx


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> sensational performance from mvg just great, now off to bed
> 
> 
> night all xx


Ni ni steff


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

Hope everyone's well lovely morning here, I see the mention of snow in the north hopefully it waits till my dads back home tomorrow night .


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Did the grotto last night for Harry - his face was so amazed this morning. He kept saying oohh. Now to try and stop him from taking the baubles of the tree lol.

Busy day playing ladies that lunch today x


----------



## Steff

Morning Di 
Aww thats sounds lovely , did u get sum piccies x


----------



## Mark T

I remember our first proper Christmas, the tree was in the playpen to prevent it from being attacked.  Although little one was 18 months so...


----------



## Steff

Morning all.

Hope lunch was good yesterday Di 

Well day 3 today outta about another 20 before Xmas day and so far so good 2 Xmas buffets done for 110 people and still got all my hair yay.
Hope everyone's well, no snow for us although dads neck of woods might not be so lucky


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Lunch was lovely steff even tho they had a choice of white bloomer, white roll or white wrap! It turned out allwhite 

Off to a adoption support drop in this morning and then meeting my old boss for coffee who has just left the same company as me x


----------



## AlisonM

For some odd reason I have the Lumberjack Song rattling around in my head - not quite as annoying as the Chicken Song, but almost. Maybe the snow froze my braincell or something and I need some serious calories to get it going again. 

So, may I have one mega large hot chocolate with whipped cream, marshmallows and sprinkles please? That ought to sort it.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny here today after last night's weather.  Hemsby lost it's old Lifeboat shed and 1 house to the sea?..


----------



## Mark T

Evening all.

It's a bit worrying looking at some of the pictures considering we are thinking about going to one of the Haven sites for our summer holiday next year - although I'm guessing they are fairly well protected.

It's a bit of a busy week, my wife has just made her 300th sale on her Etsy website and I've made my 4th visit to the post office this week to post things for her.  She is feeling a little tired out now.  Although I'm very proud of what she has achieved.


----------



## AlisonM

Phew! Finally got rid of the Lumberjacks... 

but they've been replaced by Mike Oldfield's "In Dulci Jubilo".

I think I need a stiff G&T. No ice, I've enough of that up here tonight.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone's ok, we'll first week of Xmas bookings out the way and still full head of hair lol.

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## LeeLee

Blimey!  It's quiet on the forum today.

I'm sitting in a country house hotel somewhere near Slough, on Nana duty later this evening while SIL and Daughter attend his company's Christmas bash.  Nice of the company to pay for a room for me, and it's warmer than my flat!


----------



## Steff

LeeLee said:


> Blimey!  It's quiet on the forum today.
> 
> I'm sitting in a country house hotel somewhere near Slough, on Nana duty later this evening while SIL and Daughter attend his company's Christmas bash.  Nice of the company to pay for a room for me, and it's warmer than my flat!



Ohhh nice.

Currently cooking a nix pot of stew for tea m m


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Blimey!  It's quiet on the forum today.
> 
> I'm sitting in a country house hotel somewhere near Slough, on Nana duty later this evening while SIL and Daughter attend his company's Christmas bash.  Nice of the company to pay for a room for me, and it's warmer than my flat!



Hope everyone has a lovely evening and that room service is good!


----------



## LeeLee

Room service??? I've had sandwiches from Tesco.  Lucas has just dropped off after an hour of the screaming abdabs.  Eleanor has decided she doesn't want to go to sleep.  Aaaaargh!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Room service??? I've had sandwiches from Tesco.  Lucas has just dropped off after an hour of the screaming abdabs.  Eleanor has decided she doesn't want to go to sleep.  Aaaaargh!



Minibar? A couple of vodkas should keep them quiet


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Minibar? A couple of vodkas should keep them quiet


First time I read that I saw "Mimbar" and thought Noooooo, keep them away from alcohol.

Hopefully LeeLee got them both off to bed.  Not wanting to go to bed at that age is usually a sure sign they are over tired and well over-due a trip to the bed.

LeeLee will be wanting a whisky now though


----------



## Steff

Evening all x
All set for a day to myself tomorrow boo, boys are off to Sunday league footy, I think I shall embark on making some bread and see how i get on lol. x 

Have a good evening all


----------



## Mark T

A bit of a busy day today.  Little boy was very excited as had my parents visiting today 

He was in tears when they left to go home though, as he wanted them to stay with us for a few days.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone - hope your all well.

Who was it that said never again to extending the house - oh yeah me!!

What rubbish I was talking decided to extend the back right hand side of the house - single story - Play Room . Cant believe we dont have much play space downstairs. Bursting at the seams and that is just with one x

Think I need a stiff drink please bar person


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Brrr very cold here woo. Works heating up doing an 8 hr stint tomorrow extra 2 hours all worth it for extra cash I guess.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Dizzydi

Afternoon everyone.

Tis very cold here as well steff! Extra hrs nice - but don't over to it misses.

Been out walking for 2 hrs this morning, to the post office , then back via bramhall park a good 6 mile trek.

Feet up in the warmth now xxx


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

GOsh ever so misty out there today, woo now even i say  its cold today LOL.
Luckily ill be in a warm kitchen for 8 hours so guess i cant moan. Hope all is well


----------



## runner

Hi all, sorry I haven't dropped in for a while, but things have been a bit manic!  Hope you are all OK.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven't dropped in for a while, but things have been a bit manic!  Hope you are all OK.



Good to hear from you runner, my you have been busy!  Hope you have a good fayre this weekend and sell lots!


----------



## Mark T

It's been a bit of a hectic week here with work a bit mad ahead of our christmas shutdown and my wifes business having a christmas rush.

Fortunately calming down for my wife - I've only been to the post office for her twice this week so far 

At least it's warmed up for a few days


----------



## Steff

Eve all have a gd wkend x runner good to see ya


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good to hear from you runner, my you have been busy!  Hope you have a good fayre this weekend and sell lots!



Thanks Northe.  Did a 3 -dayer a couple of weekends ago and only took a third of what I did last year - sadly people just have not got the money.  Haven't done this venue before - it's a National Trust property, so hope will be good.


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Eve all have a gd wkend x runner good to see ya



Hi Steff


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Well turkey bought lol and mine pies, but Xmas shopping nt done yet yikes lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well turkey bought lol and mine pies, but Xmas shopping nt done yet yikes lol



Hope you bag some bargains!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope you bag some bargains!



Me to Alan although the Xmas pot has just gone up abit marts lotto ball came out with work syndicate and he won ?250 yay


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Me to Alan although the Xmas pot has just gone up abit marts lotto ball came out with work syndicate and he won ?250 yay



Brilliant news! 

Well, it's a very gloomy day here today, hardly got light yet! At least it's mild, so it's not sucking money through my electricity meter 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Steff

Morning thanks Alan, same here tbh have a footy match to go watch later but its last one before xmas break now so can get back to having sunday to ourselves for 3 weeks x


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope alls well xx

Well the footy match went ahead the pitch was madness but hay nevermind all our gear has been thrown striaght in the wash lol.Chriss team won 7-3 in end even after going 1-0 in 20 secs lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all hope alls well xx
> 
> Well the footy match went ahead the pitch was madness but hay nevermind all our gear has been thrown striaght in the wash lol.Chriss team won 7-3 in end even after going 1-0 in 20 secs lol x



Great result!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Great result!



Indeed it was, could hardly see most of the kids after running around for 30 mins each half lol, gone from red and white stripes to mud all over LOL x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Indeed it was, could hardly see most of the kids after running around for 30 mins each half lol, gone from red and white stripes to mud all over LOL x



At least the goalies must have had soft landings!


----------



## AlisonM

Took delivery of my new loom this morning and have spent the day reading the instructions. Need a stiff g&t before I tackle the beast.


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Hope you've recovered from the football Steff and I expect you to have that loom up and working now alison!

Have now finished work and social commitments, so big sigh and relax!  Just house to clean and get ready foe Christmas, but don't mind that!


----------



## Steff

Hi all 
Runner happy relaxing hun I gotta wait too xmas eve before I get a day off work lol  x 
It finally stopped raining goodness me from when i woke up to when i went to bed it rained yesterday


----------



## AlisonM

Not quite Runner. I'm going south on Monday till 7th Jan and will set it up there. 

Out on the randan tonight to hear some friends who play for a group called The Truly Terrible Orchestra (and believe me, they are). Should be good for a laugh.


----------



## AlisonM

Well, as advertised, that was indeed truly terrible. Luckily, they play for laughs and it was great fun.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Well, as advertised, that was indeed truly terrible. Luckily, they play for laughs and it was great fun.



At least you knew what you were in for! Glad you enjoyed it  

Very bright moon this morning when I stuck my head outside.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Yikes got beat 11-2 last night at darts and i was a lil piddley, 4 bottles of Becks and im mad lol, reckon i was a tad annoying hehe, Ah well back down to earth with a bump work beckons, a buffet for 17 people who have ordered the whole entire buffet menu and thats a load of food  x 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yikes got beat 11-2 last night at darts and i was a lil piddley, 4 bottles of Becks and im mad lol, reckon i was a tad annoying hehe, Ah well back down to earth with a bump work beckons, a buffet for 17 people who have ordered the whole entire buffet menu and thats a load of food  x
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day



Hope it goes well Steff!


----------



## Northerner

Eek! Weather is really wild and windy tonight


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Eek! Weather is really wild and windy tonight



got my days wrong its tomorrow alan the buffet, weather is yuk here set to get worse guna be a very nasty night ahead here x


----------



## Steff

Morning all well the wind had brought down a few small trees that could not handle it, but seems calmer now and the sun is out .
Hope everyone has a good Thursday x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all well the wind had brought down a few small trees that could not handle it, but seems calmer now and the sun is out .
> Hope everyone has a good Thursday x



Nice and sunny here also, and much calmer! Hope things go well with the buffet today Steff!


----------



## LeeLee

Well, it's done... All the present-wrapping AND the Christmas food shop.  OK, it was really a slightly larger than usual weekly shop - the one after payday is always a bit heavy - plus a few extras.  I still managed to fill my backpack, two bicycle panniers and two carrier bags (one for each handlebar, to even out the weight).  I thought I'd have to walk the bike up the one gentle-but-long hill, but managed to make it without getting off.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Well, it's done... All the present-wrapping AND the Christmas food shop.  OK, it was really a slightly larger than usual weekly shop - the one after payday is always a bit heavy - plus a few extras.  I still managed to fill my backpack, two bicycle panniers and two carrier bags (one for each handlebar, to even out the weight).  I thought I'd have to walk the bike up the one gentle-but-long hill, but managed to make it without getting off.



Well done! On the shopping AND the hill!  Now relax


----------



## Steff

good work LL

Doing mine tomorrow shopping i mean ahah, so if u dnt hear from me again ive been squashed to smitherines lol


----------



## LeeLee

One of my purchases was a small bottle of port - I felt obliged to check that it tastes OK before Christmas.  Yes, of course it's lovely, but it had to be done as I'd have hated to be disappointed on the day.  Hic!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> One of my purchases was a small bottle of port - I felt obliged to check that it tastes OK before Christmas.  Yes, of course it's lovely, but it had to be done as I'd have hated to be disappointed on the day.  Hic!



Oh don't! I've been so tempted to open my bottle to 'test' it in case I'm left with a bad bottle on Christmas Day and no shops open to get a replacement!


----------



## LeeLee

The rest of the bottle is now safely hidden away.  Temptation is soooo much harder to resist when the naughty treats are visible!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner you have been a bad influence on me I didn't even realise that I wanted Southern Comfort until I saw your photo and now I've got a bottle AND tested it


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Just about to take Susie for her favourite walk. Then going to stay in decorating Christmas decorations with Decopatch and making Sushi for the first time


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Northerner you have been a bad influence on me I didn't even realise that I wanted Southern Comfort until I saw your photo and now I've got a bottle AND tested it



Oops! 



AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. Just about to take Susie for her favourite walk. Then going to stay in decorating Christmas decorations with Decopatch and making Sushi for the first time



Have a lovely day! I hope Susie enjoys her walk, and also that the weather is a bit better where you are - it's thoroughly miserable here!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Have a lovely day! I hope Susie enjoys her walk, and also that the weather is a bit better where you are - it's thoroughly miserable here!



I hope you have a lovely day as well Northerner.  Susie had a lovely walk and even did a bit of running Fortunately it didn't rain whilst we were out but it is very cloudy here.


----------



## Steff

afternoon all

well did it got the xmas shop done luckily got all but 1 thing in Debenhams so none to shabby, sat down w ith a pork and pickle pie now relaxing phew x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> afternoon all
> 
> well did it got the xmas shop done luckily got all but 1 thing in Debenhams so none to shabby, sat down w ith a pork and pickle pie now relaxing phew x



Well done Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well done Steff!



thanks al just spent last hour wrapping started so happily, by end i was covered in cellotape lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's official, I'm hibernating. It's wet windy and very wet, did I mention it's wet. Oh and it's still dark  Besides that it's a great day.


----------



## Steff

MMorning all

hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  It hasn't got light here yet, and it's sounding a bit wild outside


----------



## Mark T

Just a tad blustery out there!

Myself and the little one managed to escape into town this morning, which was good as we were both feeling a bit of cabin fever after being stuck inside due to a combination of the weather and the fact both of us have colds.  Overnight it's supposed to get really windy!

Although tomorrow my parents are driving from Dorset to Devon to spend Christmas in their Caravan


----------



## LeeLee

After my experience of cycling in a gale last week (the scariest journey I can remember) I got the bus to work this morning.  At the time I felt like a bit of a wimp, but I'm so glad I did!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> After my experience of cycling in a gale last week (the scariest journey I can remember) I got the bus to work this morning.  At the time I felt like a bit of a wimp, but I'm so glad I did!



Wise move!


----------



## Mark T

LeeLee said:


> After my experience of cycling in a gale last week (the scariest journey I can remember) I got the bus to work this morning.  At the time I felt like a bit of a wimp, but I'm so glad I did!





Northerner said:


> Wise move!


I remember cycling to school around the time of the 1990 storm and being blown sideways on my bike by a gust...


----------



## runner

Evening all - are we getting excited?

Ahhhhh,  turkey stuffed and dressed and ready to go into oven, ham marinading, Bread sauce marinading, potatoes, carrots and sprouts peeled, pigs in blankets in fridge ready to go into oven, cake marzipanned and iced, just need to dig up some parsnips tomorrow. ow just a couple of presses to wrap and it's chill time!

Have a lovely Christmas my good friends and a peaceful and healthy New Year to you all x  No doubt I'll see you in the weight loss forum next year!


----------



## Steff

Well turkeys thawed this it lol, rest il do tomorrow.

Have a lovely festive period runner x


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Have a lovely Christmas my good friends and a peaceful and healthy New Year to you all x  No doubt I'll see you in the weight loss forum next year!



Have a lovely Christmas runner


----------



## Northerner

Happy Christmas everyone! I hope that your numbers stay nice and steady, and that you have a brilliant day!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, a lovely frosty morning here.
My thoughts are with all those flooded and without power today.


----------



## Steff

Yes Alan hope the numbers behave.

A thought for all those who re alone at Xmas and who lost loved ones xx


----------



## runner

Happy christmas everyone, and likewise Steff and Sue, hope they manage to find some joy over the festive season.


----------



## Mark T

My poor wife - Father Christmas turned up with two Porcupine Tree double albums for me to blast her out with 

I've spent most the morning so far making Lego (we did buy it for him, honestly) whilst my little boy has been challenging my wife to his new board games.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> My poor wife - Father Christmas turned up with two Porcupine Tree double albums for me to blast her out with
> 
> I've spent most the morning so far making Lego (we did buy it for him, honestly) whilst my little boy has been challenging my wife to his new board games.



Those were the days mark,this year  mart had nothing to build and no batteries to insert anywhere it was bliss  for him, son got mainly clothes and Xbox games


----------



## Northerner

Christmas Day always used to be the time to see all the kids out on the street on their new bikes - I guess they've all got tablets this year, no sign of them!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, 

Hope everyone is well, I must be mad but off out to town, im sure it will be bustling buy hay ho, I was working today untill Monday when i found out i had it off so what better way to spend the day then getting vouchers off my had i got for xmas lol x

 xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's dark and dismal here this morning.
Hope everyone has recovered after yesterday's festivities


----------



## Carmina

Boxing Day greetings to all and I hope you had a lovely day yesterday! 

I'm being very brave and venturing into Solihull to do some sales shopping. We still need pressies for Max's family who we'll see sometime in the next week. I'll have a look at the knitting wool bargains in House of Fraser and the reduced body lotions in Boots for me


----------



## runner

Ha ha, remember the Lego-building Mark T!  We have threatened to get all the Lego out of the loft and build it into kits for grandchildren!  One toy that changes in appearance and themes with time, but the basic elements remain the same.

Hope those of you going shopping get some bargains.  Apart from going out for a walk today, I'm chilling with the Christmas spirit still.  Will get out the Christmas jigsaw puzzle I was struggling with last year and have another go!

Have a great day whatever you're doing!


----------



## runner

Morning all, hope you are all surviving the weather.  Off to collect son and grandchildren today for their second Christmas present opening!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all it's blowing like mad here but the rain has stopped. It's still dark outside and very cold.
The plan is to walk to the shop and back this morning, that plan could change as soon as it starts to rain


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Hope everyone is well and the weather hs not effected anyone to badly, well back to work for me boo. Hve a good day all


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all, hope you are all surviving the weather.  Off to collect son and grandchildren today for their second Christmas present opening!



We have that tomorrow at bro in laws kids all get together and mil travels from Dorset will be  a nice day x


----------



## AlisonM

It's a bit bleak and very windy here in Eye today. Having a nice time though.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you have all had a wonderful christmas.

We've not stopped! And we didn't cook christmas day. Had my lot boxing day and then hubbys parents yesterday.

Emergency dash to the chemist today as they have given me the wrong testing strips in my last repeat and I didn't notice until I tried to use last night 


Have a great day xxx


----------



## Steff

Morning all 


Off over to bro in laws today for our second Xmas, mil is up from Dorset to. 

Hope everyone's well


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. It's very wet and cold down in Cornwall today. Spent the night over at my parents as had a frantic call from mum to say dad was not very well at all and she feared the worst. February he was given 6 mths to live so he has beaten the odds. After picking up some powerful antibiotics for him yesterday he woke up this morning sounding and looking a lot better.
I have nick named him Tigger as he keeps on bouncing back.
Today is a special day though as it's mum and dad's emerald wedding anniversary (55 years) So as you can guess I'm very pleased he has survived to see that.


----------



## LeeLee

Having spent the last couple of days reading the trilogy of swords and magic books I was given for my birthday, it's time to venture out for a pint of milk and a few other things I've run out of.  

Later on, I'm going to the panto for the first time in my life!  It isn't a tradition where I grew up, and by the time I'd got to this country I felt too old.  When my daughter was growing up, she always went with the school.  I got discounted tickets via the union, so I'm going with a colleague who's also at a loose end today.  We got seats right in the middle of the second row  of the stalls.


----------



## delb t

We went to ghost -the musical on boxing day and off to see thrillar tonight


----------



## am64

hey folks back from a week in wildest wales wooow we had some storms  and the lanes got flooded  but christmas day and boxing day were beautiful even sat out on the patio in the sun ! batterys recharged !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey folks back from a week in wildest wales wooow we had some storms  and the lanes got flooded  but christmas day and boxing day were beautiful even sat out on the patio in the sun ! batterys recharged !



great your back in one peice though am, glad you mnaged a good xmas day xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Hope everyone's good. Enjoy your Sundays x


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Yikes very strong winds here at the moment, trying to rain as well by looks of it it's set for the day. Well work beckons hope everyone has a nice day whatever your doing xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, gale force winds and heavy rain here. Not impressed.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you're all well.

We are getting another battering by the wind as well x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Weather update, the sun is out the wind has dropped and it's stopped raining.
It's now a beautiful day


----------



## Steff

Blimey I need a drip line of vodka, what a day from hell arghhh x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Blimey I need a drip line of vodka, what a day from hell arghhh x



 What's up Steff?


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> What's up Steff?



Sorry sue I will get round to replying to ur mail xx

Ahh just work was a dam pain never got a break and seemed never ending line of customers


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Water water everywhere tis pouring down with gale force winds. Have just decided to open my back garden to the public for swimming sessions


----------



## Mark T

Considering the new year kicked off with a thunder storm, I'm surprised that I still heard fireworks at midnight!


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Well feel very lucky we had a lil rain satarted around 11 but still did not but anyone off setting the fireworks off . x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all  Guess what, yep you have guessed correctly it's still raining and more to come by the sound of it


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all  Guess what, yep you have guessed correctly it's still raining and more to come by the sound of it



Sue,

Saw forecast for down your way, hope you are safe and there's not to much effect on you and yours xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you are well.

How's everyone's start to the new year been.

I've put on weight over Christmas, consultant has advised me to go on statins even tho I have low cholesterol, he's stated I'm a type 2 but being treated as a type 1! and I've given a builder the nod to extend the back of the house.

Northy I hope you are on the mend now x


----------



## Steff

Hi all

Hope everyones well, booked my holiday at work yay off from the 24th Jan cant wait LOL. hope everyones had a good wkend, Alan ((((hugs)))


----------



## am64

going anywhere steff ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> going anywhere steff ?



Just bed Hun lol


----------



## am64

Steff said:


> Just bed Hun lol



hahhaaaaa xx


----------



## Steff

Morning all



Well day 1 of the 4 days of rain boo hoo. Anyways son is off to the Harry potter studios this morning with his grandsad,best bit is its all a surprise to him should be great. 

Hope everyone keeps as dry as poss x


----------



## LeeLee

Methinks I'll get to work in a sorry state this morning!

Steff, let me know what HP World is like - daughter plans to take her hubby for his birthday next month.


----------



## Steff

LeeLee said:


> Methinks I'll get to work in a sorry state this morning!
> 
> Steff, let me know what HP World is like - daughter plans to take her hubby for his birthday next month.



No bother LL will do


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> Well day 1 of the 4 days of rain boo hoo. Anyways son is off to the Harry potter studios this morning with his grandsad,best bit is its all a surprise to him should be great.
> 
> Hope everyone keeps as dry as poss x



What a lovely surprise - hope he enjoys it.

Morning all.  Time to put all my deccies away and put the tree outside for another year, then its helping to chop and move firewood and clean out the chickens and quail.  Oh well, good excuse to put off doing accounts and tax return!


----------



## Steff

Hey all well C had a great day, verdict from lad was amazing verdict from grandad was its a money machine and thats all its there for, but thats kids for u i guess him being an adult leelee then it might not be so bad. drinks were expensive a whopping ?2 for a 500ml bottle of sprite.

But if your a HP then  its the place to be


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Another wet start to the day again, luckily i managed to get to Morrisons and back in the dry though yay hehe x
Hope everyones well


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all well.

I've got my first day of work as self employed tomorrow!!!!

Steff I hope you dont mind me saying but your engagement ring is beautiful xxx


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> I've got my first day of work as self employed tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Steff I hope you dont mind me saying but your engagement ring is beautiful xxx



Aww thanks Di just put pic up of it on forum for people to see teehee.


----------



## LeeLee

Day off today, yippee!  Someone at work is selling a little girl's bike, so I'm going to collect it and hide it in the garage until Eleanor's birthday in June.  Then I'm going to bring her back with me.  We will be making Rice Crispy squares topped with Jelly Tots.


----------



## Steff

LeeLee said:


> Day off today, yippee!  Someone at work is selling a little girl's bike, so I'm going to collect it and hide it in the garage until Eleanor's birthday in June.  Then I'm going to bring her back with me.  We will be making Rice Crispy squares topped with Jelly Tots.



Sounds good LL have a good day off x 

By eck its cold out there went off to tesco at 7 so wishing id worm my gloves lol


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Can't believe it - there's actually a lot of prigs I'd like to see on telly today, so it's get the graph paper out and work out an adaptation of my Dragonfly crochet design for a door curtain for a neighbour, then start work on it while I watch The Go Between this afternoon, The voice, Casualty & Burke & Hare, if I'm still awake!

Have a nice day all - sunny here so far


----------



## Steff

Prigs? thats one word for them hehe, cant say I like any of them shows but shall give the voice i go now theres no jessie j lol


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Prigs? thats one word for them hehe, cant say I like any of them shows but shall give the voice i go now theres no jessie j lol



'prigs' LOL  My typing never improves!  Yes, think Kylie will be a better option.

Where's Northe?


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> 'prigs' LOL  My typing never improves!  Yes, think Kylie will be a better option.
> 
> Where's Northe?



have you not seen his thread he has been very ill hun x

heres the thread http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=43016


----------



## runner

OMG - just caught up with it Steff - thanks for the link.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope you are all well.

In off to my parents today with h.

Hubby is poorly and has been since last Thursday!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you are all well.
> 
> In off to my parents today with h.
> 
> Hubby is poorly and has been since last Thursday!



Morning Di

Sorry t hear about hub, what's up with him?
 Lovely sunny day but cold brrr


----------



## Dizzydi

Hi steff, he's got a ulcer on his tonsil  and throat infection. Gp is treating aggressively with high dose of penicillin so it doesn't turn into Quinsy which is nasty.

Have a great day x


----------



## runner

Hi Steff, Di.  

Hope you have anise day at your parent's and hubby feels better soon.
Same here Steff!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone. It sure is cold outside this morning. Heavy frost and hail stones frozen into the ground. It does look pretty though


----------



## Steff

Same here sue x

I'm getting taught how to pluck a pheasant today er yay not


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Same here sue x
> 
> I'm getting taught how to pluck a pheasant today er yay not



Hi Steff, plucking pheasant is very easy, it's an occupational hazard when living in the countryside


----------



## runner

Morning all.

Won't be so bad after the first one Steff.  Wearing rubber gloves helps.


----------



## Steff

Well didn't end up doing it in the end , my scared looking eyes were enough for boss to take pity


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Well didn't end up doing it in the end , my scared looking eyes were enough for boss to take pity



As long as the pheasant is dead it wont feel a thing when you pluck it  So don't worry about it.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Sue, the fact I'm squeamish don't really matter if its dead or alive lol. X


----------



## runner

Morning.  Phew, that was lucky Steff!

Wet, dark and miserable here.

Deciding whether to take part in the RSPB's Garden Watch - did it last year, on a very windy day and saw 2 birds!!  I've already seen several in the garden this morning - perhaps we'll be luckier this year?


----------



## Steff

Morning Runner,
Indeed it was lucky hehe, Just got for it Runner nothing ventured nothing gained x


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Rained heavily overnight, but dry now thankfully.
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> Rained heavily overnight, but dry now thankfully.
> Hope everyone is well



Good morning Steff, everyone!  A lot of rain here also. Nice to see the days getting longer now


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all it's raining again  Mr builder is meant to be here at 9.30 AM to quote on roof repairs as water is seeping in


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff, everyone!  A lot of rain here also. Nice to see the days getting longer now



Yeah that is nice,

Poor Son aint been able to play a game of footy yet, both Sundays so far they game has been called off cause of a waterlogged pitch,mind you  he gets more time out with mates so cant be too bad lol


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all it's raining again  Mr builder is meant to be here at 9.30 AM to quote on roof repairs as water is seeping in



Hope it gets sorted quickly Sue  Is the landlord paying?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Hope it gets sorted quickly Sue  Is the landlord paying?



Mr Builder has a very good reputation, so hope it does get done fairly quickly as know he has a lot of work on his books.
Landlord is most def paying. I rang him up the other day and passed on the news re the roof and asked if he wanted to inspect the damage. His answer was no not at my age please just find a builder and get them to send the bill.  Just hope it wont be more than ?1,500.


----------



## Steff

Oh well talking of water, just discovered a leak on the stairs coming from a pipe from the ceiling argh, for now its just a drip so left a pan there Mart said hell have a look when he comes in grrr.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Mr Builder came and very good quoted his price and said he would be back next week with his roofers as would have to take all the tiles off in two sections and re-felt the roof in that area. Quote was good so well pleased.


----------



## runner

Oh no Steff!  Good new Pumper Sue!

Hmmmm OH out and I'm recording silent witness later, so, is it P&P or HP on the DVD??


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Oh no Steff!  Good new Pumper Sue!
> 
> Hmmmm OH out and I'm recording silent witness later, so, is it P&P or HP on the DVD??



well it was very weird Mart got home to find the pan bone dry and no sign of a drip LOL. But at least the stair was still wet so he knew i had not lost the plot hehe, he said no good calling anyone out as theres no sign of a leak to show them ,so for now its a waiting game x 

Sue tryed to PM you but u have a full box lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> well it was very weird Mart got home to find the pan bone dry and no sign of a drip LOL. But at least the stair was still wet so he knew i had not lost the plot hehe, he said no good calling anyone out as theres no sign of a leak to show them ,so for now its a waiting game x
> 
> Sue tryed to PM you but u have a full box lol x



Are you sure it wasn't a Woody accident?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a Woody accident?



Now now Alan I did check for that and no it was not Woody .


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Hope everyones well, yay TFIF lol, been raining all night and still mizzling on now, fingers crossed means itll be a quiet day at work x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> well it was very weird Mart got home to find the pan bone dry and no sign of a drip LOL. But at least the stair was still wet so he knew i had not lost the plot hehe, he said no good calling anyone out as theres no sign of a leak to show them ,so for now its a waiting game x
> 
> Sue tryed to PM you but u have a full box lol x



Pm Box has been cleared Steff 

Builder rang this afternoon to say the weather was going to the best for the week on Monday and tues so he's pulled a couple of his roofers from another job so they can do my roof for me  How nice is that?


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Pm Box has been cleared Steff
> 
> Builder rang this afternoon to say the weather was going to the best for the week on Monday and tues so he's pulled a couple of his roofers from another job so they can do my roof for me  How nice is that?



That is very good of him Sue x 

ive just pmmed you


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Hope everyones well x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Hope everyones well x



Good morning Steff, everyone  Looking like another dull day today, but managed my first run in ages this morning!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff, everyone  Looking like another dull day today, but managed my first run in ages this morning!



Morning Alan,
Ah that is good news x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Very heavy rain all night and most of the morning, some rivers have broken their banks.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Very heavy rain all night and most of the morning, some rivers have broken their banks.



 Will it never end? At least the reservoirs should be full! Hope you're not having too many problems with the leaky roof Sue.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Will it never end? At least the reservoirs should be full! Hope you're not having too many problems with the leaky roof Sue.



There can't be a lot of rain left up top so in theory it will have to stop soon due to lack of supply 

The roof I dare not look at


----------



## runner

Evening all - been dry here today, thank goodness!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all - been dry here today, thank goodness!



Good evening ruinner  Just been watching 'Despicable Me' to find out what all the fuss is about - quite entertaining


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Evening all - been dry here today, thank goodness!



evening Runner, not an awful lot here really, Son managed traning and the match is actually going ahead tomo


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone. It's a lovely bright sunny day with a covering of frost.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good evening ruinner  Just been watching 'Despicable Me' to find out what all the fuss is about - quite entertaining



Haven't seen that yet, but will do at some point.

Like my new name


----------



## runner

Morning Pumper_Sue, was dry here 'till about 8am, now raining!


----------



## Steff

morning all, guna be a dry day here, son had first footy match in 3 weeks yay x 

have a gd sunday all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone. The sun is just waking up here and looking out of the window I can see my car window screen frozen solid.
I just hope the roofers have their thermals on


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning everyone. The sun is just waking up here and looking out of the window I can see my car window screen frozen solid.
> I just hope the roofers have their thermals on



Good morning everyone  I hope they can get everything sorted quickly Sue


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone  I hope they can get everything sorted quickly Sue



It's a 2 day job Alan, but they good lads so all will be well. They now need their brollies as well as it's raining


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Dry here so far!  Keep them sweet with tea and biccies Sue


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Dry here so far!  Keep them sweet with tea and biccies Sue



Dry and sunny here also, but cold this morning and lots of windscreen scraping going on from people!


----------



## Steff

Morning all, 

Very crisp cold morning here, in fact Alan saw about half the street battleling to get there windscreens frost free when I was out earlier lol x

Hope all goes smoothly today with builder sue


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The builders are doing a fab job coffee has been provided, they weren't so sure about gf ginger biscuits though  which is ok by me as means I can eat them myself 
The sun is now out so they are nice and dry again.


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> The builders are doing a fab job coffee has been provided, they weren't so sure about gf ginger biscuits though  which is ok by me as means I can eat them myself
> The sun is now out so they are nice and dry again.



did it go well Sue x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> did it go well Sue x



The builders have done a smashing job only thing left to do is put the ridge tiles on and cement them in. So need a couple of hours of no rain for that.
They even offered to clean out my guttering whilst here today, how nice is that?


----------



## runner

Pumper_Sue said:


> The builders have done a smashing job only thing left to do is put the ridge tiles on and cement them in. So need a couple of hours of no rain for that.
> They even offered to clean out my guttering whilst here today, how nice is that?



That's brilliant.  Hope they manage to get it finished.


----------



## runner

Freezing fog here today and ouch, ouch, ouch - I have bad back and having trouble sitting writing this!

Woke up with severe pain in hip during the night a couple of weeks ago.  It subsided over next couple of days.  flared up again last week, went away again.  Stupid me did some pruning/shearing/lopping yesterday and wham, it's back with a vengeance so couldn't do much at all yesterday.  did sleep last night, but bad today.  Off to docs tomorrow if it downs' improve, just to make sure it's not kidney infection, but methinks it is skeletal/muscular.  Have had sciatica in the past, but touch wood, cross fingers and anything else that helps, don't think it is that again!

Sorry to go on, I'll shut up now


----------



## Steff

Morning 

This is great news sue x very foggy here today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hope you feel better soon Runner.
The builders are working away roof finished they are now fixing the guttering and washing it all out for me. Glad it's my landlords bill and not mine


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Hope everyones well today, wet and cold start here, hope Wednesday is a good day for you all x


----------



## runner

Morning Steff - wet and cold here too.  Back feeling a bit better - bit of a challenge getting showered and dressed LOL, but it's better when I'm moving about, so attempting a small shop today (with help!)

Hope you have a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Brighter here today.  Still hobbling about a bit


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning all.  Brighter here today.  Still hobbling about a bit



Morning Runner,
Been raining here since about 9am very heavy atm hope it stops soon like in the next 5 mins as im off out before work, Aww Runner sorry to hear your still hobbling about, have u got alot to do today?


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Morning Runner,
> Been raining here since about 9am very heavy atm hope it stops soon like in the next 5 mins as im off out before work, Aww Runner sorry to hear your still hobbling about, have u got alot to do today?



Hope the rain stopped for you.  It's chucking it down here now.  always got a lot to do Steff!  It's actually better moving about than sitting - just doing everything in slow-mo and no twisting or heavy lifting!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Bbbbbbbbbbbrrrrrr freezing today, weather ain't looking to good at all for today or Sunday boohoo. Ah well just today's shift to get out of the way and then I'm on my hols yay x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bbbbbbbbbbbrrrrrr freezing today, weather ain't looking to good at all for today or Sunday boohoo. Ah well just today's shift to get out of the way and then I'm on my hols yay x



Hope your day goes well Steff  No, looking gloomy here and we are in for a damp day it seems, with Sunday looking horrible


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.
It's been raining hard all night long and I am well and truly fed up with it  Have not long since driven back from my parents, the roads are under water in places and rivers have broken their banks again. Driving conditions were dangerous to say the least.
Sleet showers are expected on Monday though as an added bonus


----------



## Steff

Evening all x
Well the rain hit us about 3 o clock wow it didnt half come down, had thunder and lightening to, ah well the plants got a good watering I guess.Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Evening all x
> Well the rain hit us about 3 o clock wow it didnt half come down, had thunder and lightening to, ah well the plants got a good watering I guess.Hope everyone has a good weekend


I'm not quite sure where it all went, but our cardboard recycling sack is completely empty


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> I'm not quite sure where it all went, but our cardboard recycling sack is completely empty



Oh my ! thats bad


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all well.

Had a busy day today, shopping, been to my sisters, then my parents. Harry has really enjoyed himself.

We are 1 week in on having our conservatory built............ I can't wait for it to be finished xxx


----------



## runner

Night all.  Rained, and thundered this afternoon.  Not sure what tomorrow holds.  a day in methinks!

Hope you all have relaxing sundays.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Well lovely day so far tbh though it would of been raining by now.
Its Marts birthday today so off up town for a meal later with his dad to, hopefully it stays dry i can hope lol,
Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Well lovely day so far tbh though it would of been raining by now.
> Its Marts birthday today so off up town for a meal later with his dad to, hopefully it stays dry i can hope lol,
> Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday



Well, it's arrived here, so hope it isn't too bad when it reaches you Steff. Hope you have a great day and a very Happy Birthday to Mart


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Oh my ! thats bad


Only found about three of our pieces of cardboard this morning.  Apparently we got away lightly as the band of thunderstorms triggered a tornado in Harlow!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hope everyone is safe and dry this wet soggy day. Hibernation is the order of the day for me.
It's car MOT day tomorrow so hope it improves before then.


----------



## Steff

Thanks Al
BIL sent us a text , showing his back wall in the garden has all been knocked down blimey theres only 30 mins between us and him travel wise and we have had nothing like as bad as that  hit us about hour ago very heavy rain


----------



## runner

Morning all.   sounds rough for some of you - hope you all survive the weather OK.  Happy birthday to Mart, staff and hope you get to have a nice meal out.  Dry here at the moment, but looking very overcast.  Just remembered - we need to birdwatch, but think weather will keep them all hidden!


----------



## Northerner

Well, not what I would call a storm, just the usual rain!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The world turned white at about 4 pm with the biggest hailstorm I have ever seen


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> The world turned white at about 4 pm with the biggest hailstorm I have ever seen



Eek! Hope the roof held out!


----------



## Steff

Evening all x
well hols start tomoz, reckon a nice lie in is called for, well after ive seen lad off at 645 .
rain didnt spoil our day in the end had a lovely meal and a treat of choccie sundae hehe.

Night all sleep well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all x
> well hols start tomoz, reckon a nice lie in is called for, well after ive seen lad off at 645 .
> rain didnt spoil our day in the end had a lovely meal and a treat of choccie sundae hehe.
> 
> Night all sleep well



Glad to hear you had a good day Steff! Enjoy your lie-in!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Glad you had a good day Steff, enjoy your lie in 
It's not raining which makes a change  Have fingers crossed for my car as it's MOT day for it.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope it goes ok with car Sue, tis a lovely morning so far what ive seen of it anyways lol x


----------



## runner

Morning all.  glad you had a lie-in Steff, and good luck with the MOT Sue - fingers crossed!  Dry here at the moment.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Car passed MOT no problem at all so very pleased with that 
The wind has picked up to gale force and it's absolutely freezing cold out. I'm now in hibernation mode.


----------



## Steff

Sue empty your box gal lol x, twice in a week grr


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Sue empty your box gal lol x, twice in a week grr



Tis done young lady


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all well.

Harry is booked in for his intro days for nursery. Can't believe my baby is starting nursery but he needs it .

I've managed to get 3 clients this month !!!! It's not been much but a start xxx


----------



## Steff

Aww hope it goes ok with Harry Di.

Im away for an early night, sticking around in here only guna wind me up, character assassinations I dont need.

Night all t/c


----------



## Dizzydi

Morning everyone, hope your all well.

I'm having a harry and I day today. Lots of play play play.

Hope your OK steff xxx


----------



## runner

Morning di and everyone!  Hope you have a nice play-day Di!  Wet, wet, wet here again


----------



## Steff

Hi all,

Wow rained solidly all day no let up at all, well I'm now starting to play darts 2 nights a week now Tuesdays and weds, first game was tonight very nervous I'm the only gal on the team but I did ok .

Anyway hope everyone is well, 

Nights


----------



## AJLang

Well done with the darts Steff.  Tried to snow here earlier but now just rainy. Had a nice walk with Susie and OH first thing this morning.  Planning to start tidying my craft room this afternoon


----------



## AlisonM

Wow, I've got the whole place to myself! I wonder what mischief I can get up to while nobody's looking.


----------



## Steff

hahahahah no you aint naughty girl lol

well been ffffreezing today, but none of the white stuff we were told we would get , the Thames is in danger of bursting its banks over the weekend and what we thought would never happen may do as its in the SW where we are yikes!!


----------



## AlisonM

We've had some flurries and it's totally freezing, but it hasn't stayed around. More due tonight though.


----------



## Mark T

We just have cold and drizzle here - no sign of any white stuff much to the little one disappointment.

I hope the Thames doesn't get too high.  My Uncle lives in near Walton on Thames and although he is some distance back from the river, the land is very flat around there !


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Blue skies and bright sunshine here this morning!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone  Blue skies and bright sunshine here this morning!



Can I come on a visit?
It's lashing down with rain sleet, snow and hail disguised as golf balls. Oh it's also very cold with gale force winds to add to the mix.
Just thankful my local town didn't flood due to the high tide and rains. People were moved from their homes last night as a precaution


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Can I come on a visit?
> It's lashing down with rain sleet, snow and hail disguised as golf balls. Oh it's also very cold with gale force winds to add to the mix.
> Just thankful my local town didn't flood due to the high tide and rains. People were moved from their homes last night as a precaution



Goodness! Hope you manage to stay warm and dry inside  A bit windy here also. I guess we will be getting the rain that's left over from your area before too long, better nip out for my paper!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Bright and sunny again here this morning


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  Bright and sunny again here this morning



Same here for all of 5 minutes


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone, hope you are all dry and warm.
Very wet and windy here this morning, so I'm staying in to do a bit of card making.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you are all dry and warm.
> Very wet and windy here this morning, so I'm staying in to do a bit of card making.



Hope all the wet stays outside! Looking gloomy here at the moment.


----------



## Steff

Morning guys,
Ah well back to the grind today, tomorrow shall be good im in charge in the kitchen I do hope it is very quiet .
Have a good Monday all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning guys,
> Ah well back to the grind today, tomorrow shall be good im in charge in the kitchen I do hope it is very quiet .
> Have a good Monday all



Hope all goes well Steff!  Just been to the shops to get some more Wispas and there is a really cold wind blowing!


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Dry here today.  Actually hung some washing out!  Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone, it's a lovely day here. Sun is shining no wind not even a breeze and it's sub zero temp outside.


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Yikes slept in but still time for here lol, long ol 8 hours today but first 2 hours is all mine on my own at work ha

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Yikes slept in but still time for here lol, long ol 8 hours today but first 2 hours is all mine on my own at work ha
> 
> Have a good day all



Morning everyone! I slept in too, unusual for me but must have needed it  Hope work is not too hectic on your own Steff!

Looks like we had a bit of snow earlier, still traces of it on the bins


----------



## runner

Morning all, sunny and bright here this morning. Hope you all feel refreshed with your sleep-ins!   I had a lay-in too, but to finish a book - luxury!  Now back to work.


----------



## Northerner

It's turned very wild and windy here this evening, looks like we're in for quite a night


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> It's turned very wild and windy here this evening, looks like we're in for quite a night



It's been hideous here. 80mph gusts of wind, rain to flood anything and everything plus a power cut which lasted about 3 1/2 hours.
Well done the boys from the power company for getting the electric back again.


----------



## Mark T

Looking at the rain radar, it looks like we are about to get the rain.  It's a bit gusty out, but not too bad.

Hopefully my neighbours brand new fence panels will stay in one piece.

If I was him I'd half be tempted personally to take them down!  It's not as if we are using the garden in this weather and he will get invaded by a little boy's toys (OK, he looses some privacy).

Hope it's not too nasty for everyone else.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> It's been hideous here. 80mph gusts of wind, rain to flood anything and everything plus a power cut which lasted about 3 1/2 hours.
> Well done the boys from the power company for getting the electric back again.



Hope you survive the next one unscathed Sue! Very windy here at the moment, waiting for the rain to hit.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's wet very wet and windy. I would suspect the wind has had an overdose of metformin  It's hideous here but nothing as bad what poor Dawlish has suffered.
Hope everyone is safe and well.


----------



## Steff

Morning all,dreadful rainfall last night but sun is shining at the mo.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,dreadful rainfall last night but sun is shining at the mo.



How did things go on your own at work Steff?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> How did things go on your own at work Steff?



Hi Alan,
All went ok thank you, dnt tell anyone but I quite enjoyed it lol.x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi Alan,
> All went ok thank you, dnt tell anyone but I quite enjoyed it lol.x



Great being the boss once in a while!


----------



## Mark T

Poor Dawlish 

I have many happy memories of family holidays there; paddling in the sea whilst watching the trains go by.


----------



## Steff

Thanks Alan loved it hehe x

Hope everyones well, had abit of rain then nothing for abit, wind is getting vert strong now


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you all survived the wind and rain yesterday.  Awful watching the news.  We had the wind and a bit of rain.  all dry and relatively calm so far today.

All my accounts up to date, filing almost completed, and the front piece of some Horses Ear Caps finished (I'm trialing the pattern for the Boat Museum Society.)


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Wow Runner looking good there hun, well its ok here at the mo back from chemist still dry yay

hope everyone is good

p.s Sue tryed replying to u last night but again your box is full


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Wow Runner looking good there hun, well its ok here at the mo back from chemist still dry yay
> 
> hope everyone is good
> 
> p.s Sue tryed replying to u last night but again your box is full



Morning everyone. wet here again with more to come.

Hi Steff had an email to tell me to empty box so I did


----------



## Steff

Ok Sue,
Just sent you a PM,off to work now so will not see it till tonight .

T/C x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone I'm making the most of having a hospital free day.  I've walked Susie and now plan to do some studying before catching up with the housework


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Bah! Rubbish weather starting just as I was about to go out for a paper! Hope everyone stays safe and dry. Got caught in a hailstorm earlier on my run - ouch!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  What you studying AJ?  Eeeuugh Alan - that must have been a sting!

Sunny here at the moment and the cockerel and one of his ladies has escaped into the garden again.  don't expect weather will hold, so plan for this weekend was to clear our 'little' room out and do some more de-cluttering.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Steff

Hey all x

Finally have my mobile back, a month without is grr.

Lovely sunny day here x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hey all x
> 
> Finally have my mobile back, a month without is grr.
> 
> Lovely sunny day here x



Hehe! I probably wouldn't notice!  Glad to hear you got it back 

Sunshine and (very heavy!) showers sort of day so far here. River close to flooding on my run this morning, but doesn't affect many properties here in Soton - much worse upstream in Winchester


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I probably wouldn't notice!  Glad to hear you got it back
> 
> Sunshine and (very heavy!) showers sort of day so far here. River close to flooding on my run this morning, but doesn't affect many properties here in Soton - much worse upstream in Winchester



Mil says its horrid in dorset


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The weather as promised by the met office, is absolutely dreadful high winds and rain. The coast is pilled high with sandbags waiting for the worst.


----------



## Steff

Yikes Sue! scary 
how you feeling x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Yikes Sue! scary
> how you feeling x



Thanks for asking, I feel dreadful can't get my bs over 3.6 even after turning my pump down and eating almost a whole bag of sweets and double steroids.
Going to sit it out a bit longer before I ask out of hours lot for IV steroids.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thanks for asking, I feel dreadful can't get my bs over 3.6 even after turning my pump down and eating almost a whole bag of sweets and double steroids.
> Going to sit it out a bit longer before I ask out of hours lot for IV steroids.



Hope things improve for you soon Sue


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> Morning all.  What you studying AJ?
> Have a nice weekend.


Hi Runnher thanks for asking. I'm studying for a history degree, a dream I've had since I was a child


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Hope everyone stayed safe and dry overnight. I'm up early to watch the Olympics. Love the snowboard slopestyle yesterday and it's the women's event this morning, plus the men's downhill


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Very unsettled night weather wise, lots of rain and a very strong wind  still present now, alan your always up posting befor 6 anyways that's without the Olympics


----------



## Steff

Good morning all. 

Bitter out there brrrr off for my rescheduled retinopathy appt today x


----------



## runner

Morning Steff. Looks cold and dull here, but wind seems to have dropped.  Hope appt goes well.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Morning Steff. Looks cold and dull here, but wind seems to have dropped.  Hope appt goes well.



Thanks runner x
Raining here at the mo


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone, hope the weather will be kind to you all. It's breezy with a little bit of rain, which is a massive improvement from what has been on offer


----------



## runner

Hi Sue,  yes we've had some rain now.  Feel so sorry for those with continous flooding


----------



## Steff

Well all went ok, results within nextv2 weeks


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Well all went ok, results within nextv2 weeks



Hope it's a good result Steff


----------



## Steff

Me to 

Sue ive seen your PM but ill reply later as i can only half see it atm with having drops and all x


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Wet start to the day wether forecast looks dire but nothing new for many lol x

Have a good Tuesday all x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. surprise surprise, it's raining again 
I need to go over to my parents at lunchtime so it will be interesting to see if the rivers have burst their banks again.


----------



## Steff

evening all nightmare trip home majot accident in chiswick, got in 10 mins ago, ah well guna have food then off to darts, have a gd eve all xxx tc

sue ill reply to u later tonight ok r.e pm x


----------



## runner

Morning all.  It's DRY here, but probably not for long?.

Hope you are all surviving the wet.


----------



## Steff

Morning runner and all
Dry here to ground damp but still dry.


----------



## Mark T

Nice and dry here now  Just a bit windy still.  My wife got wet for the second day running on the school run.  Unfortunately umbrella's just don't work in this weather (or not for long).

I saw my friendly vampire today to give my donation   Got nagged because I haven't seen the surgery nurse for quite a while.


----------



## Steff

Well my brolly works fine lol, brand new totes see through dome one,does wonders lol.

Lol mark I got the same nag


----------



## runner

Glad you're keeping dry Steff!  Hope the results are OK Mark.

I am soo excited - just got awarded a grant to attend an Irish Crochet course later this year, and a ticket to the Heritage Craft Awards Spring conference in March


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> I am soo excited - just got awarded a grant to attend an Irish Crochet course later this year, and a ticket to the Heritage Craft Awards Spring conference in March



Thats great on both counts, where in Ireland S xx


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Glad you're keeping dry Steff!  Hope the results are OK Mark.
> 
> I am soo excited - just got awarded a grant to attend an Irish Crochet course later this year, and a ticket to the Heritage Craft Awards Spring conference in March



Terrific news Runner!


----------



## runner

Morning all, dry here again at the moment, don't expect it will last!

Thanks Steff and Northe.  It's at the National Waterways Museum at Ellesmere Port, not Ireland Steff, although the trainer comes from Ireland.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Ahh ok runner lol x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good afternoon everyone, hope you are all well.

Just a quick pop in for me to say hello and to apologise for not being around again.

Ive been a busy bee - no excuses I know.


----------



## runner

Afternoon di and all!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Rain rain go away, I'm fed up with seeing and hearing it  Just for an added bonus there is a howling gale of 60/70mph. The navy has kindly come along to the town to shore up flood defences as homes are in danger of flooding again  I'm just so glad I'm a few miles inland from the coast.


----------



## LeeLee

I was very lucky coming home this evening.  After some quite heavy bursts of rain during the day, the major part of the storm held off until I was quarter of a mile from home on the bike.  Better to be a bit wet than downright soggy!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's raining again  Good news it isn't so windy. It's so dark now I can not see out of the window, yet earlier quite bright so no idea what's in store for us this morning.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good morning everyone, hope your all well.

Its tipping it down here, and very windy. We are lucky as we have not seen any severe weather unlike the storm damage in other areas.

Stay safe everyone xxx


----------



## LeeLee

It was really wild here last night.  I was concerned that my windows might blow out.  The patio door onto my balcony, which doesn't have any give in it when you push it, was bowing when the air pressure changed.  Still very breezy this morning, but no damage.  Phew!


----------



## Mark T

It was fairly wild here too.  I was wondering if we might of had to sleep downstairs given the creaks that were coming from the roof.  I swear at one point I felt the house shudder when a gust hit - but I suspect that was just a sound pressure wave coming through.

But all is OK here this morning.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Evening everyone, hope you all had a glorious day weather wise. It was almost as if we were on a different planet today. Woke to a lovely frost and wall to wall sunshine through out the day.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Evening everyone, hope you all had a glorious day weather wise. It was almost as if we were on a different planet today. Woke to a lovely frost and wall to wall sunshine through out the day.



Evening Sue  It was like Spring here today also, let's have more days like this!


----------



## runner

Morning all, frost and sunshine here today and it looks very still!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. Back to normal, it's raining again  The sunshine was nice whilst it lasted though.


----------



## runner

Morning all, dry here, but has rained overnight. Now have to make one of those life-changng decisions - to hang out the washing or not?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all, dry here, but has rained overnight. Now have to make one of those life-changng decisions - to hang out the washing or not?



Morning runner  I definitely won't be hanging mine out! Quite mild, but raining.


----------



## runner

Morning Northe - did you get caught in the rain running today?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning Northe - did you get caught in the rain running today?



No run today, rest day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone, bright and sunny with a few clouds in the sky.


----------



## runner

Hope you're enjoyng a relaxing morning out of the rain!  Let's hope it's dry tomorrow.  Ooo  sun is just coming out


----------



## runner

Morning Sue - sun getting stronger here too.  Hope you are well.


----------



## Steff

Evening all, just thought I'd pop my head in while I have ten minutes down time, hope all is well sue ill pm you sometime in week, at the moment I'm limited what I can do on mobile x


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

Today was the day to start decorating. Managed to do the feature wall in the Iiving room while Harry was in nursery. Gonna take me ages doing it as and when !!! But at least its started x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Today was the day to start decorating. Managed to do the feature wall in the Iiving room while Harry was in nursery. Gonna take me ages doing it as and when !!! But at least its started x



Good evening Di  Surely the solution is to let Harry help instead of sending him to the nursery?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another extremely dull, wet, windy and miserable day here. They've promised us sunny intervals for this afternoon, not looking at all likely at the moment!

Hope it's brighter wherever you are!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's a lovely day here a bit chilly but the sun is shining.
Have been told it's due to change this afternoon though, which is a b*mmer as it's Mum's shopping day plus dentist for me 
Our local agricultural store has a special offer on at the moment, 20kg sacks of sunflower hearts for ?25 instead of ?43 so going to collect a sack as well whilst out.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> It's a lovely day here a bit chilly but the sun is shining.
> Have been told it's due to change this afternoon though, which is a b*mmer as it's Mum's shopping day plus dentist for me
> Our local agricultural store has a special offer on at the moment, 20kg sacks of sunflower hearts for ?25 instead of ?43 so going to collect a sack as well whilst out.



Hope all goes well for your day  What do you use sunflower hearts for?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Hope all goes well for your day  What do you use sunflower hearts for?



To feed the birdies. All is eaten no waste so no mice or rats to contend with.
Even though it sounds expensive in the initial outlay, it works out so much cheaper in the long run.
Don't tell the rest of the blackbird population but I have a very tame and cheeky blackbird who loves sultanas and is almost at the stage of sitting on my hand to feed


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> To feed the birdies. All is eaten no waste so no mice or rats to contend with.
> Even though it sounds expensive in the initial outlay, it works out so much cheaper in the long run.



Ah yes, I remember you mentioning it now on Vic's thread!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I knew it as soon as I decide to walk out of the door, heavens have opened and down comes hail and heavy rain


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> I knew it as soon as I decide to walk out of the door, heavens have opened and down comes hail and heavy rain



And as soon as my washing has finished in the dryer the sun has come out here and there's a nice breeze! 

Hope you manage to dodge the hail - we had loads of it a couple of days ago!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Managed to get home safe and sound with only slightly damp clothes. Did have a nice afternoon with Mum though.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, have had a reasonably good nights sleep and have got up to very dark, rainy sky here in Scotland. I am going to try to dodge the rain and visit local charity run coffee shop for coffee and chat,hopefully wont fall off the pavement like last time !


----------



## AJLang

Morning TinTin I hope you don't fall off the pavement today I had a nice gentle walk with OH and Susie this morning however I've been feeling weak and light headed for two days so I will take things easy. It is nice and sunny here


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Bright sunshine here - I've had to close the curtains so I can see the screen! Cool at the moment, but should warm up soon then it'll be like Spring, yayyy!!!


----------



## AJLang

Your animation made me smile  it has been lovely walking Susie without getting wet


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. Between the heavy hail showers it's bright and sunny with a brisk breeze. Have just walked to the village shop and back. Intention was to buy a Birthday card for my Aunt. No such luck as someone was using the computer and had no intention of moving from the card display area. Would normally have had a go at making a card but eyes are so strained doing close work I didn't want the bother. 

At least I had a walk though.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Walked to coffee shop, no bother !. Had a very nice time but drank far too much coffee. Sorry Amanda that you are feeling not so good, hope things get better soon. Do you have a bp machine, I have one and its very handy. I buy most of my cards from Amazon, lazy but handy


----------



## Mark T

It nice and sunny here, but it's still cold - especially in the shade.

I've opted to use facebook instead of cards for many people these days   The intent is the same, just not lining someone else's pocket unnecessarily.

My sisters did baulk at this, but i did point out that my nephews/niece do anything different.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Its cold and rainy here. Mark my insecurities make me want cards, Io prove I am liked?loved ! Also I have always yearned to get the same number of caeds as my age, 49 next,its never going to happen


----------



## Mark T

I'm sure you are loved TinTin 

I've had a little bit of a distracted day.  We have a small union action ongoing at the moment over a the fact we have rejected the terms of the payrise the company has offered.

To give some background, as well as a small pay rise the company wants to remove some benefits from our contracts.

Some might say that we should be grateful to get any pay rise and should be thankful that we have a job - but the company is actually doing very well and I'm sure the managers got a nice payrise.

So the company decided to make an offer to the non-union members only...
It also threatened to de-recognise the union...

The union are not best pleased   I foresee lots of toys being thrown out the pram from both sides.


----------



## Northerner

I have no doubt that many companies are taking advantage of the economic climate to strengthen their hand and suppress pay rises, pleading poverty 

Hope everything gets sorted out soon Mark


----------



## Mark T

Well the last legal dispute the union had rumbled on for 5 years and managed to get it's way to the European Court of Justice before heading back 

Hopefully this one will take a bit less then that


----------



## HERE TINTIN

You have my sympathy Mark, legal dusputes between my husbands union and his work always tajes years to sort out ! Still chucking it down with rain here. I noticed your BMI had come down a lot, how did you manage that and did it take a long time ? TinTin


----------



## runner

Morning all, nice and sunny here - more washing out quick!  Hope you all have safe and sunny weekends!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all, nice and sunny here - more washing out quick!  Hope you all have safe and sunny weekends!



Very sunny here too, starting to feel like Spring is on the way! I even noticed some crocuses in my garden this morning and the other spring flowers are pushing through 

Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Very sunny here too, starting to feel like Spring is on the way! I even noticed some crocuses in my garden this morning and the other spring flowers are pushing through
> 
> Have a lovely weekend!



Yes, some of my crocuses are in flower, and I even noticed a strawberry on a wild strawberry plant!  don;t expect it will survive a frost though.    better get on with weeding and pruning from last season!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Yeah sunny here in Scotland, but cold and lots of showers. No flowers in my garden yet, but we had snow last friday briefly so maybe flowers staying in hiding !


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely day here, even insects have come out to play, so spring is on the way.


----------



## Steff

Evening all x very windy day here, goodness me forgot how cold It used to be up north brr only time I'm warm is when we are in visiting my dad in hospital lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all x very windy day here, goodness me forgot how cold It used to be up north brr only time I'm warm is when we are in visiting my dad in hospital lol x



Good evening Steff  I notice the cold when I go up North as well, turning into a Southern Jessie! 

Hope you are OK and Dad is comfortable


----------



## Steff

Good morning alan x yes dad seems ik, asking for crisps and a pek sandwitch which is like chopped pork but in a tin, he's allowed it I did ask the nurse last night lol. I'm looking at staying till the 2nd of march atm that will be a fortnight exactly. Hope everyone is well have a good sunday


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning alan x yes dad seems ik, asking for crisps and a pek sandwitch which is like chopped pork but in a tin, he's allowed it I did ask the nurse last night lol. I'm looking at staying till the 2nd of march atm that will be a fortnight exactly. Hope everyone is well have a good sunday



Good that he has his appetite back  I used to like grilled Pek sandwiches! Perhaps it's a Northern thing 

Hope you have a good weekend and that M is coping without you!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Dull and overcast this morning but no rain.... yet. 
Phone rang at just gone 8 my lovely neighbour checking to make sure I was ok as saw my lights on throughout the night. This lovely lady is 79 years of age, how kind is that?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Your neighbour sounds so lovely. I have to be honest we have had a proffesional couple in the house next door for the past 13 years and they are very polite but they would never dream of asking if I was okay even though they know my health problems and that husband works away ! Its been raining and blowing a galr here all night and continues to do so, definately a day not to venture out !


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Glad dad is doing OK Steff.  windy and overcast here - just decided it's time to light the fire!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Still raining here but at least the wing seems to have died down. Another bad night of sleeping, going to phonr diabetic nurse about strange shooting pain in foot. Staying in again today


----------



## runner

Morning all.  sunny here at the mo.  Good luck with DSN Tintin.


----------



## AJLang

I hope that the nurse can help TinTin


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely day here, sun is shining and very warm all windows wide open.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x hope alls good, weather warnings here in north east for next 48 hours, looking at coming home sunday 2nd atm, work been great but getting a tad tetchy which I can understand plus I have appts at chris school week of the 3rd , now mart is off work with a bad back probs cause he had no me there hehe x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, looks dry here at moment but that could easily change as its so early. Foots not hurting, yeah but no sleep as usual. Meeting with transplant co-ordinater this morning, very nervous about it. Hope you all have a good day TinTin


----------



## Pete H

Well hope all goes well for you later, nice day here for a change


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's a lovely day here, sun is shining and very warm outside. Even went out to fill the bird feeders with no sweatshirt on just Tshirt on top.
Off on a hospital visit today to see my surgeon. Hopefully some questions can be answered. ( I have a list)


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Good luck with surgeon Sue, can you give me a quick update as to why you are going to surgeon ?, if thats not too personal a question. Sun is out here as well, but chilly and forecast for sun and showers. I am being optimistic and venturing out of the house minus a coat !


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HERE TINTIN said:


> Good luck with surgeon Sue, can you give me a quick update as to why you are going to surgeon ?, if thats not too personal a question. Sun is out here as well, but chilly and forecast for sun and showers. I am being optimistic and venturing out of the house minus a coat !



Thanks for asking TinTin. I developed cataracts very suddenly, so went for a routine appt to get on the list and they decided to hold a freak show as I had been diabetic for so long with no sign of any complications they decided come hell or high water they would find something. So they did they have no idea what it is at the back of my eye so did loads more scans and specialist photos so now the surgeon wants to look before he operates. There is a worry that whatever it is they can see could rupture and cause me to loose my sight in that eye. (Whatever it is hasn't affected my sight so far)
They have to get it right as from birth I have had very little vision in one eye so if it goes wrong I'm in very big trouble.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I am sorry to hear that Sue. I had to have a cateract removed from my eye which was a very simple procedure apart from the fact it was my only remaining eye, so it was a bit daunting. I hope it all goes well today and maybe the surgeon will actually tell you what is wrong behind your eye, I have odeima behind eye and surgeon wont treat it as in his opinion it is too risky at the moment, basically hes waiting till I have no sight through it and then I have nothing to lose if it goes wrong. They wont operate unless they think it is safe for you, and its wonderful once the cataract has gone, I could see colours again after years of not, I was amazed. I also am a freak show at the eye clinic but for the opposite reason to you, I have had the most laser treatment most students have ever seen and was one of the worst cases of retinopathy my dr had seen. Not a good reputation to have ! Good luck.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Sue I hope that your appointment with the surgeon goes well.  I know that it can be worrying because my glaucoma surgeon has warned that when she does the surgery it carries the risk of me completely losing sight in the operated eye and as I can't read with the other eye, due to macula problems, that would cause me a lot of difficulty.  I


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning weather dreadful again, rainy and cold. How did visit to surgeon go Sue ? I am having a prob with bp today after taking a sleeping tab last night. Visit to transplant co-ord went well (its on my update thread). My dr said I am going yellow with my kidney failure, but I think I look like I have a sun tan (a rare thing in Scotland). Everyone have a nice day, I should be going out but am not sure I can stand up.


----------



## Northerner

Wow, first thunderstorm in a while  Big hailstones!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Very Heavy rain here after what was a promising morning, seems to be the same everyday !Husband returns tonight so I have done a wee bit of housework to appear the domestic goddess which I am not I look like death warmed up after all those nights of no sleep, hope he doesnt notice


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Very Heavy rain here after what was a promising morning, seems to be the same everyday !Husband returns tonight so I have done a wee bit of housework to appear the domestic goddess which I am not I look like death warmed up after all those nights of no sleep, hope he doesnt notice



I'm sure he'll be very happy to see you again


----------



## HERE TINTIN

The sun is trying to shine, but this could be a false alarm like most days. Managed 3 hours continuess sleep, woke up every hour after that but feel ok. Probably collapse in a heap later. Going over to my fave coffee shop CG for a blether today, have a nice day everyone TinTin


----------



## Pete H

Well it's wet snow here, think it should brighten up later in the day, enjoy your visit to the coffee shop


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Wet and drizzly here.  Hope you're al OK>


----------



## Pete H

Lovely sunny day here .. Shame I am at work all day :-( hope you all have a lovely day and more sunshine tomorrow please


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Went to visit in-laws today and went for a lovely walk along the burn in the cold but lovely sunny day  Absolutely hundreds off snowdrops out, stunning !


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's been lovely here all day until about 5pm when it started to drizzle as I drove back from my parents after looking after Dad for the afternoon, whilst little brother took Mum out to the local garden centre for a well earned break from looking after Dad.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Went to visit in-laws today and went for a lovely walk along the burn in the cold but lovely sunny day  Absolutely hundreds off snowdrops out, stunning !


I have been trying to grow snowdrops in my garden for years, i in them years must have put in over 100 or so plants or bulbs but with no luck, till last year when finally I cracked it now I have about ten or so which are now in flower, so hoping they will spread, it amazes me how such a delicate little flower is one of the first to show no matter how harsh the winter is.


----------



## am64

hello folks ...nice to see a few folks are using the island ....i ll have a virtually rum an coke please barman easy on the coke ...whos running the bar these days or is it self service ???


----------



## HERE TINTIN

am64 said:


> hello folks ...nice to see a few folks are using the island ....i ll have a virtually rum an coke please barman easy on the coke ...whos running the bar these days or is it self service ???



Self=service sounds good, free refills !!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> I have been trying to grow snowdrops in my garden for years, i in them years must have put in over 100 or so plants or bulbs but with no luck, till last year when finally I cracked it now I have about ten or so which are now in flower, so hoping they will spread, it amazes me how such a delicate little flower is one of the first to show no matter how harsh the winter is.



I have the same trouble in my garden, there is nothing showing at all so far this year. Your snowdrops will spread every year, you will have hundreds before you know it. They are beautiful little flowers. There was a whole carpet of them today climbing up a hillside next to river, maybe they like being by the water ?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> I have been trying to grow snowdrops in my garden for years, i in them years must have put in over 100 or so plants or bulbs but with no luck, till last year when finally I cracked it now I have about ten or so which are now in flower, so hoping they will spread, it amazes me how such a delicate little flower is one of the first to show no matter how harsh the winter is.



They wont seem to take hold in my garden either. You will have hundreds of them before you know it !


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> I have been trying to grow snowdrops in my garden for years, i in them years must have put in over 100 or so plants or bulbs but with no luck, till last year when finally I cracked it now I have about ten or so which are now in flower, so hoping they will spread, it amazes me how such a delicate little flower is one of the first to show no matter how harsh the winter is.



Gardener's Question Time suggested that the bulbs need to be planted really deep to flower, so possibly that's the problem if they are not flowering (suspect that's where I have been going wrong!)


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Might be better to buy potted plants and plant i garden or tub?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Gardener's Question Time suggested that the bulbs need to be planted really deep to flower, so possibly that's the problem if they are not flowering (suspect that's where I have been going wrong!)



Ooh thanks for that, will give that a go. Daffs have come up really well though.
I have been given some strawberry seeds so am going to pot them today and see if I can get them to grow.

It's very overcast here with the threat of gale force winds, sleet, snow and hail for an added bonus. It was so nice yesterday


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, heavy rain all night but after a dismal start the sun has come out ! I was going to catch up with some tv I have missed through the week and settle down to my new hobby ebay ! But now the suns out I feel honour bound to go for a short walk. Husband off to Edinburgh for an antiques fair, which is far too crowded for me. Everyone have a good day


----------



## Pete H

Well it's overcast here and looks like it's going to throw it down, and I ordered sunshine :-( oh well it looks like hovering through the house a nice Sunday dinner then two games of football on TV this afternoon, I think I can cope with that


----------



## AJLang

AFternoon everyone.  Been for the Susie walk and took her to her favourite toy shop where someone said how cute Susie is My first attempt at gluten free cakes today - madeleines with honey dipped in chocolate


----------



## Pete H

Just had a nice Sunday lunch so a plate of those would just Finnish the job off nice


----------



## Pumper_Sue

AJLang said:


> AFternoon everyone.  Been for the Susie walk and took her to her favourite toy shop where someone said how cute Susie is My first attempt at gluten free cakes today - madeleines with honey dipped in chocolate



I found a recipe book for gluten free foods in a small local shop a few weeks ago and thought fantastic there's a carrot cake recipe in it. 1st was a disaster as adapted it to lessen the carb content. So tried again the other day and took a large slice over to the lady opposite me as she is coeliac and wheat free. Both her and her husband demolished the cake before my eyes said how nice it was and would love me to make a chocolate cake for her next time to try, then to add insult to it all handed back the dirty plate 

I was pleased the lady liked the cake but was very peed off with the expectation I was going to be their chief cook and bottle washer. Told her fat chance as I didn't like chocolate that much and chocolate cake was not on the like list.


----------



## AJLang

Oh Sue that was awful, but great that they liked your baking so much I don't usually eat cake so these will mainly be eaten by my OH who can eat gluten.  However as they are gluten free it would be silly for me not to try one (or two)


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, its been raining most of the nightbut looks nice and bright at the moment. Going to look at a flat today for Christina (daughter) so hope the sun keeps shining and we like it. Been looking for awhile and nothingfg so far. Have a nice day everyone,


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Enjoy the flat hunting TinTin 

Very dark and wet here this morning, doesn't feel to cold though.


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyones good, got home ok now adjusting and getting back into the groove lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Evening all hope everyones good, got home ok now adjusting and getting back into the groove lol



Welcome back Steff


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening all - Hope everyone is well.

Apologies again for not being around again (last posted 19/02/14)

That was the evening it all started Harry was a little sick at tea time, on the Thursday 20th all hell let loose - I noticed Harry pulling at his ears first thing called drs and got an appointment for 11.25. At about 9 Harry was sick all over me and the kitchen. Dr confirmed inner ear infection in both ears really bad - started on antibiotics - harry continued to be sick throughout the day, a side effect of the infection - it got worse on the 21st (Fri) baby screaming in pain managed to do an emergency dash to drs with harry in nappy and vest only covered in a blanket covered in sick !! poor baby. Everytime he sipped water he was sick. We eventually managed to get pain relief and antibiotics to stay down later that day - it took us until the 23rd before the sick nearly stopped and 24th before Harry could eat again. No sleep all round and pure hell for baby. Harry had a really bad cold for two weeks before this and this was an after effect.

Harry is much better but still not right and now got another runny nose !! GP again today as ear pulling again - but no infection thank goodness.

I managed to paint the conservatory walls while harry was sleeping during the day On Sunday 24th and the conservatory skirting boards and dinning room in the evening of the 25th & 26th!! 

I've still not recovered from loss of sleep as Harry is now not sleeping though - dont quite know how I'm managing and still got living room to paint plus ceilings from water damage before christmas !!! Oh Joy

End of moaning - good news is I've managed to secure work with a software company training there clients (Ive used there software over the last 12 years) 1 1/2 hr car journey radius from me - plus London via train xxx


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, grey and dismal here. Had a hypo in night so feel a bit rubbish this morning. Never ming going to coffee shop and then waiting in for a plumber and a tiler. We are having the bath taken out and a walk in shower instead in readiness for me having surgery. But just getting the estimates done is taking ages, never mind maybe we will get a bit further on today. Feel a bit sick this morning is that the hypo do you think ? Have a good day .

DizzyDi congratulations on job. Sorry your wee boy has been ill, hope you catch up with your sleep soon.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x hope alls good 

congrats on job, hope harry is doing ok x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, its cold but clear skies so far, dont think the rains too far away though. I am going to my usual coffee shop (It must seem like I live there !) and later on going out for a pub lunch with friends. Worried I wont know what to eat to stick to diet, hoping theres a salad on the menu. Have a nice day .


----------



## HERE TINTIN

OMG just remembered I have the nurse this morning, getting bloods taken for renal clinic next week. Fingers crossed kidney function stable this time, better get a move on ! I did wonder why I had set my alarm for so early this morning !

p.s its raining now as well !


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. It's a lovely day here frosty but bright sunshine.


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Had a lovely Susie walk. Nothing else planned for today apart from the Tesco delivery so I'm going to chill and relax


----------



## Steff

Good morning all , well back to work today not to bad im off again tomorrow lol, hope everyone is ok, good lk this morning tintin x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. My online magazines come out today so going to enjoy reading them before going to the hospital for my second radioactive heart test.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all. Raining as usual ! Feeling a bit dizzy today so shall have an easy day. Have looked up my blood results and kidney function is the same as last time (six weeks ago), its still low. They are working at 16%,bad but stable so far !

Pete I managed to stick to diet at my lunch yesterday, I had a smoked haddock omelette, which was lovely


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin sorry to hear that you're feeling a bit dizzy. Good to hear that your kidney function has stayed stable


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, wet and soggy here. (there's a surprise) 
I'm off with Mum this afternoon for her weekly shop. Hope to find some bits and bobs to pop in the freezer so well stocked as wont be allowed to drive for a week from Tuesday   Have to remember to buy some more peanuts for the birds as well.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Sue, morning. Why wont you be able to drive ?, thats me being little miss nosey again ! Its horrible here not getting light at all, going to stay in and hibernate forever at this raate


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Sue, morning. Why wont you be able to drive ?, thats me being little miss nosey again ! Its horrible here not getting light at all, going to stay in and hibernate forever at this raate



Having my eye op on Tues morning and have been told not to drive for a week. Nurse did say with my sight I might get away with 3 days but not to bank on it


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Well I hope it all goes well and you can always get someone else to chauffeur you about for a week !!. I could pretty much see colours etc again immediately, it was wonderful.


----------



## Pete H

Well done by sticking by you diet especially with all that temptation round you when going out for a meal, hope you feel better as the day goes on with that dizziness, i have not been on here so much during the day been really busy at work, so all the best Tin Tin, and AJ all the best with your hospital appointments, and steff hope your dad's doing fine ....


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Pete


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I am just lurking about here today looking for folk, why so busy Pete ?, I guess thats a good thing but annoying if you have no time to nose around forum like I am


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> I am just lurking about here today looking for folk, why so busy Pete ?, I guess thats a good thing but annoying if you have no time to nose around forum like I am


I run a little butchers shop on my own and it's just been one of those weeks were I have had to make a load of stuff and the shops been busy ( which I like ) and every time I go to sign on to tex on here a customer has been coming in, never mind


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Well its good for business and you must have a popular shop !! Do you make speciality sausages ?, we have very good butchers here, venison and pork and mustard my faves


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Had a nice day off, went shopping for abit then just back from sons parents evening all very positive x Hope alls good here


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Had a nice day off, went shopping for abit then just back from sons parents evening all very positive x Hope alls good here



Evening Steff  Well done to your lad, you must be very proud of him


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff  Well done to your lad, you must be very proud of him



Indeed Alan, will have to up the pocket money now lol


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning weather grey and rainy as usual. Husband gone off to hospital for an operation and I fell out of the bed last night and have hurt myself !!! Not a good day so far, miserable


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Just an update, its now snowing !! Hubby has had operation and ok so far, I have to phone at 4pm to see if he can come home. Pain in back still sore but not quite as bad as this morning, so days on the up


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It started out wet and foggy but by lunchtime the sun came out and it became very warm. Missed the nice weather though as fell asleep for the afternoon. I picked up the dreaded virus/lurgy from parents house due to one of the daft carers bringing it in. So been left with a distinct lack of balance with earache to match.


----------



## Steff

evening all x
Well train tickets are booked for April to go up and see my dad, just gotta tell him now lol, wanted to book so he could not get out of it, he has already bought his tickets but alas I cant have him coming down here after his stroke .

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Northerner

What a lovely, sunny Spring day it is here! I hope it is the same wherever you are


----------



## AJLang

It's so lovely and sunny here that we're going to take Susie out for an extra treat today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> It's so lovely and sunny here that we're going to take Susie out for an extra treat today



Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Susie and I hope that you have a good day as well


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Its very cold here today, but the sun is making the odd appearance, feels like snow again. Have walked over to coffee shop and back again, stuck in for awhile. Husband not allowed to drive for 2 weeks so shall be relying on friends to take me out  Hope evreyone is ok and having a nice day !


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Its very cold here today, but the sun is making the odd appearance, feels like snow again. Have walked over to coffee shop and back again, stuck in for awhile. Husband not allowed to drive for 2 weeks so shall be relying on friends to take me out  Hope evreyone is ok and having a nice day !



I think the whole country is supposed to be getting warmer next week, so hopefully it will reach up as far as you!  I hope your husband recovers quickly from his op.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Northerner said:


> I think the whole country is supposed to be getting warmer next week, so hopefully it will reach up as far as you!  I hope your husband recovers quickly from his op.



Thank you Northener, some warmer weather would be great ! Husband is just recovering from a hernia op (hark at me JUST), not allowed to drive for 2 weeks and lift anything for 4, I kight have to do some hoovering at some stage, its usually his job but I guess I could come out of retirement for a spot of housework


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's a fantastic day here as well. Very warm all windows open. Hopefully spring/summer is on the way.


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
been a lovely day went to see Brentford play and they won yay, went with no jacket on it was that good x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> been a lovely day went to see Brentford play and they won yay, went with no jacket on it was that good x



I almost went out without a jacket today - wish I had, was boiling when I got back!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I almost went out without a jacket today - wish I had, was boiling when I got back!



Will be doing same tomorrow,gotta be 17 degrees here


----------



## HERE TINTIN

OMG are you all having some sort of heatwave ? Why on earth did I migrate to Scotland (love it really) and not down South, jealous Im still in my padded artic coat, and thats in the house


----------



## Steff

HERE TINTIN said:


> OMG are you all having some sort of heatwave ? Why on earth did I migrate to Scotland (love it really) and not down South, jealous Im still in my padded artic coat, and thats in the house



Lolol I was like that last week up north


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Lolol I was like that last week up north



I've just had a week in Skipton and it was woolly hat weather up there!  If I'd moved any further south I would practically be in France


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Fantastic morning here bright and sunny, dare I say Tshirt weather?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Well its still cold and its still raining here, I m Have a lovely sunny day you lot ay wear a t-shirt in protest, obviousley with a thermal vest underneath ! Have a lovely sunny day you lot down South


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Fantastic morning here bright and sunny, dare I say Tshirt weather?



Yup! Just been out in my t-shirt and it was actually warm! Best day of the year so far!


----------



## delb t

Guess whose mown both lawns....... me


----------



## Mark T

delb t said:


> Guess whose mown both lawns....... me


I could say that I've mown my grass, but that would be incorrect.  Most of what I just cut looks to be moss!


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> I could say that I've mown my grass, but that would be incorrect.  Most of what I just cut looks to be moss!



There's loads of moss on my 'lawn' this year, must be all that rain!


----------



## Hanmillmum

Northerner said:


> There's loads of moss on my 'lawn' this year, must be all that rain!



Yep, lots of moss her too, just had a rake of the back lawn then mowed and put some weed and feed down. Glorious sunshine here - lovely day


----------



## AJLang

Beautiful weather here. Just had fun buying seedlings and seeds for my vegetable garden We were planning to take Susie out for an extra treat but she was too tired to get up and greet us when we got back from the garden centre. That was a bit worrying because she ALWAYS greets us when we get home.  I will wait to see how she is before deciding whether to take her out.  She has already been for her favourite walk and enjoyed her trip to Pets at Home


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Beautiful weather here. Just had fun buying seedlings and seeds for my vegetable garden We were planning to take Susie out for an extra treat but she was too tired to get up and greet us when we got back from the garden centre. That was a bit worrying because she ALWAYS greets us when we get home.  I will wait to see how she is before deciding whether to take her out.  She has already been for her favourite walk and enjoyed her trip to Pets at Home



I hope Susie is feeling stronger soon


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I hope Susie is feeling stronger soon



Thank you Northerner Susie is a little toe rag - as soon as we mentioned the walk word she made an instant recovery. Strange how she perks up when she knows that she is going out


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner Susie is a little toe rag - as soon as we mentioned the walk word she made an instant recovery. Strange how she perks up when she knows that she is going out



Haha! Nice work Susie  My dog used to go crazy at the mention of the W word!


----------



## AJLang

Susie says woof woof


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> There's loads of moss on my 'lawn' this year, must be all that rain!



Put some sand on it, moss will die then


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Been a lovely day here, lad had first home match of the year this morning won 6-2 anorl, been up to 18 degrees at 3 this afternoon.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope it's another nice day today too!  Picking up my new glasses and contact lenses today


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, the suns actually trying to come out today, its feeloing promising ! I am going to renal clinic today, a bit nervous as usual, but they are all so kind there it will be fine.


----------



## AJLang

Morning Runner and TinTin.  I hope that your appointment goes well TinTin.  I'm cooking on gas at the moment.  Considering the CFS my energy levels have been good for the last three days. I've already walked Susie, planned dinner, done some washing and sorted out the dishwasher I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Steff

Morning,
Another fine day, ah well my first full week in work for nearly a month and I'm working the weekend wooo. Have a good day all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's been lovely here all day long with just a slight chill in the air now.
I've been playing with my new toy, a pressure washer. Mum said I could have it from the shed at home. Patio is a lot cleaner than it was


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Its been sunny but very cold here all day, went out just with a cardigan on and nearly froze ! Good on you Sue, my husband got pressure washer last year and loves it.


----------



## Mark T

Ooo Sue - can you come and do mine please? 
I was doing it the hard way with a brush and bucket on sunday.

Hopefully going to stay nice for a while.  My parents have just gone down to their caravan which was parked in Devon.  Fortunately it's still there and in one piece.


----------



## Pete H

Hi there TinTin hope all went well at the clinic today, had two good days weather wise here, yesterday cleaned the house from top to bottom and today all morning getting garden straight then shopping this afternoon, now bed then off we go work in the morning.. Hope your keeping on the straight and narrow with your diet .... I am JUST.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Pete it went fine at clinic, have put it on my update from TinTin thread, so I wont repeat all that happened. I have lost 1 kilo, so I am sticking to diet again, only managed 4 good days last week, I am hopeless but hoping to make it 5 days dieting this week !! You have been busy, weather still pretty cold up here. Enjoy your work, other half wants to know if you spesialize in anything in your butchers ? (hes very into his pies and sausages !!) TinTin


----------



## Pete H

Just do a lot of the things the old ways, like cure my own bacon, make my own burgers, make my own faggots, ( that's a bit like a haggis but smaller and made using pork ) and sausage, plus I cut everything fresh as the customer wants it ...


----------



## Pete H

Good morning to you all, it's a sharp one this morning but looks like it's going to be a nice day, hope you all have a good one


----------



## runner

Morning Pete and everyone.  Sunny here too.  Updating website, checking through Job application and practicing singing for Soundwaves Community Singers tonight  [sings] "Born, too late, for you to notice me…."  Come on then, who sang that?

Nice sparkling mineral water please barman - it's good for the voice , don't you know!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, its really bright here, not sure if its warm yet, as it looked lovely yyesterday and turned out to be very cold. Have a good day at wotk Pete


----------



## Pete H

runner said:


> Morning Pete and everyone.  Sunny here too.  Updating website, checking through Job application and practicing singing for Soundwaves Community Singers tonight  [sings] "Born, too late, for you to notice me…."  Come on then, who sang that?
> 
> Nice sparkling mineral water please barman - it's good for the voice , don't you know!


Was it somebody like the Beverly sisters ? ( man I so want to cheat and Google it )


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning all, its really bright here, not sure if its warm yet, as it looked lovely yyesterday and turned out to be very cold. Have a good day at wotk Pete


Well you in joy your walk and have one for me ( coffee no sugar )


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Dull start to the day, but by Thursday its gonna be up to 15 degrees.


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Had a lovely Susie walk but feeling very flat this morning. I need to get myself into gear to get some house jobs done and then find something nice to do


----------



## Dizzydi

Morning everyone, hope your all well. 

Been for a walk with Harry this morning ( only 5 mins walk from ours), Harry  walked. Ran around the play ground and played on the slide - he loved it. We spotted 9 aeroplane's ( he's obsessed with them). We did a long walk round the houses home. I ended up carrying him the last 5 mins back lol 

Its lovely here today. Beaming sunshine, too bright to sit in new conservatory - waiting for blinds to be fitted !!!

Enjoy your days x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Fantastic day here again, Chill wind though but can put up with that.
Saw the sunrise whilst driving up to the hospital today which was lovely to see.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

It has been llovely here all day, a little chilly but a great improvement. I have been walking for a total of 30mins today, not all at once but have been told that adding it all up is ok ! I am disappointed  how hard I found a 15 min walk, I know my renal function is bad now and that it would be harder than it was last summer. But never mind I shall persevere, hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> It has been llovely here all day, a little chilly but a great improvement. I have been walking for a total of 30mins today, not all at once but have been told that adding it all up is ok ! I am disappointed  how hard I found a 15 min walk, I know my renal function is bad now and that it would be harder than it was last summer. But never mind I shall persevere, hope everyone has had a good day


Well don't be to down on yourself, you got out had some lovely fresh air so that's the main thing, hope weather is the same tomorrow then you can get out again, and you never no you might pop into that coffee shop. Hope your husband is on the mend.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Thanx Pete, went to coffee shop today and may well end up there tom, will have a rew cups of coffee no doubt. I think weather set to stay same so should get a walk. Husband loads better, he went for a walk today, much further then me I might add ! I forgot to say I have tried faggots years ago, I was brought up mainly in Yorkshire and moved to Scotland when I was 19. I absolutely love Haggis, have you ever had it ? I think its pretty fattening unfortunately  Is work still as busy ?, your shop sounds really traditional and very popular


----------



## Pete H

You could say its traditional or I am stuck in my ways   I like the small shop because you really get to no your customers and they are more like friends than customers, with some of the family's I serve I serve the Nan's there daughters and there daughters, it's a shame the supermarkets are killing the small shop, but that's progress so they say.....


----------



## LeeLee

Pete H said:


> You could say its traditional or I am stuck in my ways   I like the small shop because you really get to no your customers and they are more like friends than customers, with some of the family's I serve I serve the Nan's there daughters and there daughters, it's a shame the supermarkets are killing the small shop, but that's progress so they say.....


If it's any consolation, there a few of us die-hard shoppers who are faithful to a good butcher when we find one.


----------



## LeeLee

It was a bit chilly today, but the sun did come out this afternoon.  I had the day off, looking after the grandchildren while my daughter did Day1 of mandatory training that will enable her to work.  All went well, but I'm utterly exhausted!  I only ever had one to look after.

My ex-husband was supposed to take over for Day2 tomorrow.  This evening he rang my daughter to say he can't/wont.  That's right, this evening!  With a bit more notice, arrangements could have been made with the nursery the Ellie goes to in the mornings.  I had to ring my line manager to beg for a second consecutive flexi day, which is technically against the rules and will leave me having to make up the time.  Fortunately she's a mum herself and was sympathetic.  Aaaargh!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> It was a bit chilly today, but the sun did come out this afternoon.  I had the day off, looking after the grandchildren while my daughter did Day1 of mandatory training that will enable her to work.  All went well, but I'm utterly exhausted!  I only ever had one to look after.
> 
> My ex-husband was supposed to take over for Day2 tomorrow.  This evening he rang my daughter to say he can't/wont.  That's right, this evening!  With a bit more notice, arrangements could have been made with the nursery the Ellie goes to in the mornings.  I had to ring my line manager to beg for a second consecutive flexi day, which is technically against the rules and will leave me having to make up the time.  Fortunately she's a mum herself and was sympathetic.  Aaaargh!



How selfish  Glad to hear your manager was accommodating


----------



## AlisonM

It was a lovely sunny day here, with just a tiny hint of spring. Lots of snow on the hills though and a cold wind. I had a Thai prawn curry with cauli rice to celebrate. 

LeeLee, I would suggest a voodoo doll for your ex.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning it's a cold foggy one this morning, think it will brighten up later, hope you all have a nice day, Tin Tin get ya down that coffee shop but gently does it .....


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Very chilly morning due to an overnight frost but things are looking good for the day.
I'm having a quiet day today as a bit shell shocked after my long day yesterday.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Sue did you have the cataract surgery yesterday? How was it?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

AJLang said:


> Hi Sue did you have the cataract surgery yesterday? How was it?



Hi Amanda,, yes had surgery yesterday morning. Arrived at 7.30 to be told first on the list. So no chance to worry. Had loads of different drops put in whilst I waited then walked into the anaesthetic room where my extra steroids were sorted then wheeled into the operation room 10 mins later all finished and sitting in the waiting area. Waited an hour then was allowed home with two lots of drops and told the steroids had to go in every 2 hours whilst I'm awake  other goes in 4 times a day. Eye is a bit sore this morning but otherwise ok.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Sue I'm glad that it went well but very annoying about the eye drops every two hours.  You're much braver than me.  I had a terrible time when they tried to do anaethetic injection with a local. I have very sensitive eyes so had to have a general anaesthetic each time.


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Hope alls well, sun is shining and birds are singing yay

Sue tryed to reply but your inbox is full x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Good morning it's a cold foggy one this morning, think it will brighten up later, hope you all have a nice day, Tin Tin get ya down that coffee shop but gently does it .....



Morning, its lovely and sunny here. I have slept in and feel a bit worn out, probably because I have had 2 busy days, my body cant cope. I am off to buy a microwave today, mines gone rusty (I dont think that should happen). We always try to support our local shops and have a lovely butchers, yours sounds lovely and friendly Pete no wonder your customers are now like your friends


----------



## Pumper_Sue

AJLang said:


> Hi Sue I'm glad that it went well but very annoying about the eye drops every two hours.  You're much braver than me.  I had a terrible time when they tried to do anaethetic injection with a local. I have very sensitive eyes so had to have a general anaesthetic each time.



Oh I chickened out and had a light sedative as hate anything nr my eyes. 

Was aware sort of as to what was going on but more than happy.
Presented my lovely neighbour with a huge bunch of flowers this morning as a thank you for being a fantastic taxi service.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> Hope alls well, sun is shining and birds are singing yay
> 
> Sue tryed to reply but your inbox is full x



Now empty  xx


----------



## AJLang

Well after a horrible eye appointment I've decided to have FUN!!!!  Not sure what I'm going to do but it must fit around Susie


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Well after a horrible eye appointment I've decided to have FUN!!!!  Not sure what I'm going to do but it must fit around Susie



Susie won't mind, I'm sure! Have some fun, you deserve it!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan I've just got to make sure that I don't bash the credit card too hard


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Now empty  xx



Cheers Sue, Replied now.


----------



## Pete H

Morning, it's a Foggy one today... Hope you all have a good day,  AJ hope you can have a chill out day and TinTin hope your feeling better ..


----------



## AJLang

Good morning to you Pete and thank you. I have nothing planned today so I will hopefully just chill


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's a lovely day today bright sunshine with a crisp white frost on the grass. No fog today.
Definitely feeling a lot better his morning body not so shell shocked so hope to be able to do a bit more than sit around all day.


----------



## Pete H

AJLang said:


> Good morning to you Pete and thank you. I have nothing planned today so I will hopefully just chill


Well just chill sounds Mighty fine to me


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning hope everyone ok. Its a bit dull and theres a chill in the air today. Hope you well and working hard Pete ! I am also having a relaxing day after yesterday. Feeling much better, I think it was a case of just needing to sleep all day and night to recover from 2 busy days. I forget as do other people that you look healthy with kidney disease but nothing on the inside is working properly !! Have a nice chilling day AJ


----------



## AJLang

Thanks TinTin but so far, apart from a good chat with a great friend on Facebook, I haven't enjoyed my chilling day.  I'm still very fed up after yesterday and don't seem to know what to do with myself.  I've just decided I'm going to put on a jumper and sit in the sunny garden with a chick lit book


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The sun is still blazing down here, after speaking to my GP about driving he said no problem so I popped into town all of 5 miles away and it's thick fog and cold there. 
I just can not believe the difference having a cataract removed makes.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Its still foggy and chilly here, horrible !

Sue I remember the clarity of the colors was amazing after my cataract was removed, it felt life changing at the time, now after a few years it feels normal.

AJ, hope you are enjoying the sun and your book.


----------



## Steff

evening all
had a course today a cheffing scholarship im doing, we did confit of duck ,salad nocoise and pea soup was intense but very informative.Pleased to be out though woah was it hot in the lil mini kitchen


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> evening all
> had a course today a cheffing scholarship im doing, we did confit of duck ,salad nocoise and pea soup was intense but very informative.Pleased to be out though woah was it hot in the lil mini kitchen



Sounds great Steff!  Hot though!


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> evening all
> had a course today a cheffing scholarship im doing, we did confit of duck ,salad nocoise and pea soup was intense but very informative.Pleased to be out though woah was it hot in the lil mini kitchen



Oh this sounds fantastic Steff.

Hope everyone is well.

I'm trying to keep my chin up and not burst into tears  - so far I have managed not too, but dont know how long it will take. (See post about mum)

My sisters and I have all changed our profile pictures tonight on facebook to show our strenght and togetherness for mum and dad.


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Thanks guys, well I'm off today need it lol, but I am working tomorrow and Sunday  x hope everyone is good.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> Thanks guys, well I'm off today need it lol, but I am working tomorrow and Sunday  x hope everyone is good.



Have a good day Steff  Very foggy here this morning. Off to London for my meeting at DUK


----------



## Pete H

Morning all, it's clear but frosty here, looks like it's going to be a nice day.. Have a good one..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning its looking grey and feels chilly, in fact its just about to rain ! Going for an hospital apt today so up early. Have a good day everyone, Pete you decided which oatcakes you are after ?, you could try both !!


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning its looking grey and feels chilly, in fact its just about to rain ! Going for an hospital apt today so up early. Have a good day everyone, Pete you decided which oatcakes you are after ?, you could try both !!


It's the staffordshire oat cake, the guy is bringing some in for me Tuesday ...all the best with your hospital appointment today..


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Have a good day Steff  Very foggy here this morning. Off to London for my meeting at DUK



Good morning everyone, hope you have a great day.

Hope the DUK meeting goes well northy.

I'm gonna walk to mil with Harry and leave him there till afternoon. Walk home and Mrs mop the whole house !!! Joy


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Dizzydi said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you have a great day.
> 
> Hope the DUK meeting goes well northy.
> 
> I'm gonna walk to mil with Harry and leave him there till afternoon. Walk home and Mrs mop the whole house !!! Joy


Hope you feeling better today Di, housework is a good de-stresser, or so they tell me  I am going for a bone density scan today, what an exciting life !!


----------



## Steff

Hope it goes well Alan xx


----------



## AJLang

Hi Northerner I hope that the meeting went well. I've had a very happy day and did not let anything worry me. Since walking Susie I've been immersed in a book with Susie next to me apart from when I had a midday snooze.  Perfect. Dinner is prepared and just needs to be put in the oven homemade gluten free pasta meatball bake topped with cheddar and Parmesan - I'm looking forward to it because all I've eaten today is three squares of chocolate


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hi Northerner I hope that the meeting went well. I've had a very happy day and did not let anything worry me. Since walking Susie I've been immersed in a book with Susie next to me apart from when I had a midday snooze.  Perfect. Dinner is prepared and just needs to be put in the oven homemade gluten free pasta meatball bake topped with cheddar and Parmesan - I'm looking forward to it because all I've eaten today is three squares of chocolate



I hope you have an equally happy evening!  The meeting went well, I'm pleased to report, looking very positive fr the forum's future


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner I hope that you have a lovely evening as well Great to hear that the meeting was so positive


----------



## Steff

Evening all 

Hope everything is good with you all


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Evening Steff its rained all day here with gusts of wind over 100mph  Hoping its better tom I am going out. Having a really boring evening so far, about to open a bottle of wine, just sent husband to shop for a pack of mini chedders (shock, horror ), they just go so well with a glass of red


----------



## Pumper_Sue

After yesterdays very foggy day it's bright sunshine this morning. I was off to the garden centre today, but have just realised it's 6 nations rugby to day so garden centre can wait


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Guna be a nice weekend according to the weather, 17 tomorrow yikes, as well off to work now please pray for me,the rugby means the place gets hammered but luckily that finishes today. X 
tc all


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, well its grey here, ready for rain as usual, not nearly as wild as yesterday though. Going out for coffee as usual and then out later to do some shopping. Not real shopping just food !!


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning all, well its grey here, ready for rain as usual, not nearly as wild as yesterday though. Going out for coffee as usual and then out later to do some shopping. Not real shopping just food !!



I hope some of the good weather we have been having makes its way up to you soon!


----------



## Steff

Evening fine people, hope everyone has had a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening fine people, hope everyone has had a good day x



Good evening Steff  How did work go today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good evening Steff  How did work go today?



All that fuss and it was nothing special Al lol x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, quite bright this morning but very little sunshine.
I'm having a few issues as to what I can do, as no heavy lifting allowed, no gardening either. Grass needs cutting so not sure if that's classed as gardening.
Have been eyeing up my neighbours ginormous camellia tree which has come quite a long way into my garden. It's beautiful but far to big to take over my small plot. So need to confer with the neighbours as to when best to trim it from my side so it isn't damaged in any way. Hopefully I can start some cuttings off and have some nice Camellias on my side of the fence


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, its warm but really windy and overcast here. I have a friend visiting today and thats about it. Sue I wouldnt mow the lawn, pushing is a bit like lifting and could pull at the lens they have put into your eye. If I were you I would stick to pottering around garden with no bending down, lifting or pushing heavy machinery !!! Have a nice day though 

Pete have a lovely time at caravan, hope the weather is clement for you


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HERE TINTIN said:


> Sue I wouldnt mow the lawn, pushing is a bit like lifting and could pull at the lens they have put into your eye. If I were you I would stick to pottering around garden with no bending down, lifting or pushing heavy machinery !!! Have a nice day though



Thanks TinTin, good advice I will be patient(unheard of)  I have a follow up apt in 2 weeks time to see if I can reduce the amount of drops going in my eye.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning all, its warm but really windy and overcast here. I have a friend visiting today and thats about it. Sue I wouldnt mow the lawn, pushing is a bit like lifting and could pull at the lens they have put into your eye. If I were you I would stick to pottering around garden with no bending down, lifting or pushing heavy machinery !!! Have a nice day though
> 
> Pete have a lovely time at caravan, hope the weather is clement for you


Hi there TinTin had a smashing day down my van, and it been a lovely day sunshine all day, walked just under five miles and really enjoyed the peace and quiet and the countryside, then tonight watched a lovely sunset then it's time for reality back home :-( the older I get the more I appreciate the peace and quiet of the countryside... May get to live out there one day ( in my dreams ) hope your day went well..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete that sounds like a lovely day, did you not fancy staying till tom ? You never know, maybe you will retire to countryside one day....  I have has usual boring day, my friend came over for an hour or so. The weather was far too windy and cold to go out. I am going to try a small walk again tom, 5 miles , did you see any wildlife ? We are in the countryside in a wee village, though did live in Edinburgh before we moved 20 years ago. We look onto a golf course and are surrounded by hills which aparantly is why it rains all of the time !! Hope you do something nice tom before work on tuesday


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Pete that sounds like a lovely day, did you not fancy staying till tom ? You never know, maybe you will retire to countryside one day....  I have has usual boring day, my friend came over for an hour or so. The weather was far too windy and cold to go out. I am going to try a small walk again tom, 5 miles , did you see any wildlife ? We are in the countryside in a wee village, though did live in Edinburgh before we moved 20 years ago. We look onto a golf course and are surrounded by hills which aparantly is why it rains all of the time !! Hope you do something nice tom before work on tuesday


We're you live sounds lovely, only saw woodpeckers and the usual smaller song birds, and buzzards riding thermals looking for food, I had to get back because our moms health is not so clever now days so I like to be close at hand incase she needs me, tomorrow is back to the real world, tidy round the house, shopping, then dentist.... Then going walking round the local nature reserve with our kid and his staffordshire bull terrier, it's ok but I love the countryside..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> We're you live sounds lovely, only saw woodpeckers and the usual smaller song birds, and buzzards riding thermals looking for food, I had to get back because our moms health is not so clever now days so I like to be close at hand incase she needs me, tomorrow is back to the real world, tidy round the house, shopping, then dentist.... Then going walking round the local nature reserve with our kid and his staffordshire bull terrier, it's ok but I love the countryside..



Sorry to hear about your mum Pete, that must be difficult for you, but it sounds like you have other family around as well. Tom sounds like a good day apart from dentist . I hope you have a nice walk with your brother (havent heard our kid for awhile !!) and his staffi, hope its friendly ! We have a loch here and they have made a walk all around it ,16 miles, there are hides built along the way for the bird watchers . Its very nice, theres also a bird sanctuary nearby. Have a nice walk


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum Pete, that must be difficult for you, but it sounds like you have other family around as well. Tom sounds like a good day apart from dentist . I hope you have a nice walk with your brother (havent heard our kid for awhile !!) and his staffi, hope its friendly ! We have a loch here and they have made a walk all around it ,16 miles, there are hides built along the way for the bird watchers . Its very nice, theres also a bird sanctuary nearby. Have a nice walk


That sounds like paradise were you are, you enjoy your walk, gently does it ...


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Well thats that over withm one and only full weekend ill ever work lol.Just off for a bath then early night ,

Sleep well all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Well thats that over withm one and only full weekend ill ever work lol.Just off for a bath then early night ,
> 
> Sleep well all x



Sleep well Steff


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, its a bit grey here, I think the sun is trying to peek out but the clouds are too thick. Got up late and have not got any plans for today, husband still not allowed to drive after operation, roll on saturday, freedom !!


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
lovely weather so far, sun is trying to peek through.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Dull and overcast all day, not very warm either.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Quite overcast this morning haven't ventured outside the door yet so not to sure how cold/warm it is.
Planning to start off some sweet peas this morning and pot on some tomato seedlings for Mum. Then off to visit my parents so Mum has a break from dad for a couple of hours as his dementia is very wearing on her as well.
I came to the conclusion a long time ago my mum should be mentioned in dispatches and given the highest award going for the care 24/7 she gives dad.


----------



## runner

Morning me hearties!  Hope it brightens up for you Sue - you'r mum and dad are lucky to have you too, to give your mum break   Not sure what to do today - it's dull, I'm on my own until tea-time, so perhaps indulge in some films or a bit of P&P therapy.  Anyhow, now I've had a cup of tea and coffee, think I'll have a nice virtual creamy hot chocolate drink with cocoa powder on top please.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Quite overcast this morning haven't ventured outside the door yet so not to sure how cold/warm it is.
> Planning to start off some sweet peas this morning and pot on some tomato seedlings for Mum. Then off to visit my parents so Mum has a break from dad for a couple of hours as his dementia is very wearing on her as well.
> I came to the conclusion a long time ago my mum should be mentioned in dispatches and given the highest award going for the care 24/7 she gives dad.



I hope your Mum enjoys her respite, it must be so difficult for her. She certainly did a good job when caring for you  Good that you live close enough to help 

A bit overcast here today, but only the threat of light showers later. We'll see. I looked over the garden yesterday and noticed (to my horror) bindweek springing up all over the place - the annual battle starts all over again


----------



## Pete H

It's overcast here but twelve months this weekend I had to move snowdrifts outside the shop so people could come in so I aren't moaning ...


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> It's overcast here but twelve months this weekend I had to move snowdrifts outside the shop so people could come in so I aren't moaning ...



Last year was horrible - we didn't get Spring at all, just a 6-7 month winter


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> I hope your Mum enjoys her respite, it must be so difficult for her. She certainly did a good job when caring for you  Good that you live close enough to help
> 
> A bit overcast here today, but only the threat of light showers later. We'll see. I looked over the garden yesterday and noticed (to my horror) bindweek springing up all over the place - the annual battle starts all over again



Eeeuugh, nasty stuff - noticed the same thing yesterday in the front garden in amongst the hedging roses - same problem and battle every year - if you find a good answer, please let me know. Perhaps I should try the Expelliarmus curse!


----------



## Pete H

Well it was bitterly cold till 25/5/13 then it picked up and it was a half decent summer, but the year before we had a nice spring like this year then it rained for most of the summer so see what happens this year.....


----------



## Steff

Have a good day all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Have a good day all



You too Steff, are you doing anything nice today?

It's now raining


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, its raining heavily here, but like you said Pete it was snow this time last year. We are going out for lunch today with friends, hope your mums ok Pete  Have a nice day


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> You too Steff, are you doing anything nice today?
> 
> It's now raining



Nah Sue work, im over it now,bring on my day off.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning, its raining heavily here, but like you said Pete it was snow this time last year. We are going out for lunch today with friends, hope your mums ok Pete  Have a nice day


Hi there Tin Tin hope you enjoyed your day out with your friends, your husband should be back on the road this weekend bet it can't come soon enough....


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Pete did you have a busy day ? I had a very nice lunch out, stuck to an omelette and salad but finished with a biscuit back at friends house , ggod day though. Then my daughter came home for her tea, I havent seen her for a couple of weeks so that was lovely. You are so right cannot wait for husband to be back on the road, its getting boring sitting here all of the time


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Pete did you have a busy day ? I had a very nice lunch out, stuck to an omelette and salad but finished with a biscuit back at friends house , ggod day though. Then my daughter came home for her tea, I havent seen her for a couple of weeks so that was lovely. You are so right cannot wait for husband to be back on the road, its getting boring sitting here all of the time


Sounds like you have had a full day, weather here is going back to the cool side but we had a cracking weekend so can't grumble, keep counting down the days you will soon be back on the road


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, hope everyone is fit and well today.
Weather doesn't look to bad at the moment so off to town I go later on to pick up my prescription.
I had a lovely afternoon with my dad yesterday and mum enjoyed her time in the garden so a good day was had


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is fit and well today.
> Weather doesn't look to bad at the moment so off to town I go later on to pick up my prescription.
> I had a lovely afternoon with my dad yesterday and mum enjoyed her time in the garden so a good day was had



Good to hear Sue 

Feeling cooler here, but this is supposed to be the last day for decent weather for a few days. Might try and tackle the bindweed springing up everywhere in the garden if it stays fine.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, its sunny here but doesnt look like it will last. You are all putting me  to shame with your gardening !!nI am heading over to coffee shop later and then out with a friend for lunch (I appear to go out for lunch everyday, thats not quite true ). Have a nice day in your gardens and have a good day at work Pete.


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Not been too well. Had 48 hours of tummy problems, including some extreme pain, but it seems to have settled now but I'm very tired. Going to have an easy day but must make myself go to the hospital to get some blood tests done which I've been putting off - I would rather just sleep and get back to feeling normal.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Amanda so sorry you are ill at moment. I was thinking about you and wondering where you had got to. Do you have to go to hospital today ?, it cannot be done tom ? If you are tired and after being so ill a day resting would be better for you. I hope you get back to normal soon have missed talking to you {{{hugs]]]


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin one of the tests is for coeliac so I thought that it was probably best to get it done today as my stomach has been bad and I'd been eating gluten quite a bit prior to the pain starting. My  Doctor doesn't think it is coeliac but my stomach has flared up after a bout of eating gluten so it might be connected. Whatever the test results I'm definitely going to make sure that I minimise gluten in the future - although I will have to make an exception sometimes eg afternoon tea at the Ritz I should avoid gluten completely but sometimes there has to be a trade off withe potential side effects. I've missed chatting to you as well


----------



## Steff

Morning everyone,
Hope all is well amongst you , have a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you feel better today Amanda.  My consultant asked for coeliac test for me last time round.  Had no symptoms, so asked why, and she said they will test every so often because it's fairly common in people with diabetes (T!?).  HOpe you're Okay.


----------



## Pete H

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. Not been too well. Had 48 hours of tummy problems, including some extreme pain, but it seems to have settled now but I'm very tired. Going to have an easy day but must make myself go to the hospital to get some blood tests done which I've been putting off - I would rather just sleep and get back to feeling normal.


AJ hope your feeling better soon..


----------



## gail1

i would like a large voddy please i may have some very good news about my living situacion soon


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Runner and Pete. Interesting what your doctor said Runner.  my doctor requested the test because I explained that I'd been having strangely low blood sugars and it only sorted itself after I cut out gluten. I also have other problems which I'd assumed were IBS but I've never spoken to any of my doctors about them and just treated them myself.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> i would like a large voddy please i may have some very good news about my living situacion soon



Coming up Gail!  I hope you get good news very soon!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

gail1 said:


> i would like a large voddy please i may have some very good news about my living situacion soon



Well if were having a drink mines a large gin and tonic, cheers Pete and a happy birthday


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Well if were having a drink mines a large gin and tonic, cheers Pete and a happy birthday


Can I really turn the clock back and have six or seven pints of Stella .. Good old days . Well it is my birthday


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Can I really turn the clock back and have six or seven pints of Stella .. Good old days . Well it is my birthday



Maybe not six or seven  but a can or two surely !!


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Maybe not six or seven  but a can or two surely !!


With me it's all I nothing, I pint would lead to five pints I square of chocolate leads to a block same with everything, called lack of self control or in my case just a greedy pig .


----------



## Pumper_Sue

AJLang said:


> Hi TinTin one of the tests is for coeliac so I thought that it was probably best to get it done today as my stomach has been bad and I'd been eating gluten quite a bit prior to the pain starting. My  Doctor doesn't think it is coeliac but my stomach has flared up after a bout of eating gluten so it might be connected. Whatever the test results I'm definitely going to make sure that I minimise gluten in the future - although I will have to make an exception sometimes eg afternoon tea at the Ritz I should avoid gluten completely but sometimes there has to be a trade off withe potential side effects. I've missed chatting to you as well



My test came back negative, even though I was obviously very gluten intolerant and had the rash to prove it. So my GP said you def do have a problem stay gluten free for life and the rest is history. I'm even given gluten free foods on prescription.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Well if were having a drink mines a large gin and tonic, cheers Pete and a happy birthday





Pete H said:


> Can I really turn the clock back and have six or seven pints of Stella .. Good old days . Well it is my birthday



Drinks have no negative effects here on the Island of St Bedeia, indulge yourself in as many (virtual) drinks as you wish!


----------



## Northerner

Well, I have paid the price of mowing the lawn - my legs have been ravaged by intolerably itchy insect bites!


----------



## AJLang

Pumper_Sue said:


> My test came back negative, even though I was obviously very gluten intolerant and had the rash to prove it. So my GP said you def do have a problem stay gluten free for life and the rest is history. I'm even given gluten free foods on prescription.


Hi Sue gluten also clearly causes problems for me so I'm going to avoid it whatever the test results.  Within a few days of stopping the gluten in November I felt much better - I only started having it recently because I was feeling sorry for myself after various upsetting hospital appointments and I just wanted to eat what I liked!  Not good but I'm now back to behaving


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Well, I have paid the price of mowing the lawn - my legs have been ravaged by intolerably itchy insect bites!


You poor thing. Susie sends lots of sympathy


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> You poor thing. Susie sends lots of sympathy



Thank you Susie  I hope you are starting to feel better now Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan. I'm feeling much better than I did yesterday, just very tired.  I think it's time to have an afternoon nap


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> With me it's all I nothing, I pint would lead to five pints I square of chocolate leads to a block same with everything, called lack of self control or in my case just a greedy pig .



Well that makes 2 of us (greedy pigs !), you certainly have some self control Pete you manage to stick to your diet without chewing your arms off  craving a sweetie, I just give in most days


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
Im happy to say I finally have a day off tomorrow, and its guna consist of lots of sleep lol x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Im happy to say I finally have a day off tomorrow, and its guna consist of lots of sleep lol x



You have a good kip Steff!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Drinks have no negative effects here on the Island of St Bedeia, indulge yourself in as many (virtual) drinks as you wish!


Well I had six (virtual ) pints last night amazing no headache this morning cheap as well .. Might try that again.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
blooming typical day off and cant get back to sleep, yet if i had work id be zonked out grr lol.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Tummy still not right and I'm shattered but I've had a good start to the day - had a nice Susie walk and I've discovered that gluten free hot cross buns are VERY nice - going back onto the erythromycin has given me a "normal" appetite again which I'm really pleased about.  Going to wrap myself under my duvet  for a while to recharge and I will then try a new knitting pattern which looks a bit complicated to me - the plan is to knit hearts to form a type of bunting for the living room


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> blooming typical day off and cant get back to sleep, yet if i had work id be zonked out grr lol.



That's called sod's law, Steff.

Weather isn't to bad here, well it's dry. I'm off food shopping this afternoon with Mum and the forecast is heavy rain  Tomorrow doesn't look that good either with frost and hailstorms with high winds for an added bonus


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny here at the moment - long may it last!  Must get off the computer and get some work done!!  Have a nice day off Steff.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Well I had six (virtual ) pints last night amazing no headache this morning cheap as well .. Might try that again.



Morning everyone, its tipping it gown with rain here and has been all night. This virtual drinking is great. I had one virtual packet of crisps last night and one real one !! Hope you enjoyed your birthday Pete and that the footie was good. I am suposed to be going out for a steak and wine lunch but we are trying to change it totom as I feel well rubbish today. Have a nice day off steff, hope the weather is dry for you, that or stay under your downie all day. Sorry you still a bit rough AJ, hope you improve soon. TinTin


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well.

Miserable day here today after sunshine yesterday and oh I feel dreadful. Got another blinking cold. Woke with a sore throat yesterday and by tea time full on runny nose. No sleep last night and feel worse today, coughing my flaming head off.......moan moan moan

Hot toddy anyone


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Evening all, it turned very wet cold and windy this afternoon more like a winters day. Must admit I was more than pleased to be home in the warm and dry as a certain someone forgot to take their waterproof coat with them this afternoon.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Evening its really horrible here, artic and sleety, bit if a miserable day still got pj's on , fancy an early night and maybe feel brighter tom


----------



## AlisonM

HERE TINTIN said:


> Evening its really horrible here, artic and sleety, bit if a miserable day still got pj's on , fancy an early night and maybe feel brighter tom



Same here. Hot chocolate all round I think, on me.


----------



## Pete H

Well it's a beautiful sunny frosty morning here, hope your all feeling well..


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Well it's a beautiful sunny frosty morning here, hope your all feeling well..



Good morning Pete  Same here - blue skies and bright sunshine, but a bit parky! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.
The sun is shining and it pouring down with rain at the same time 
Spring has sprung another leak.
Having a rest day today as worn my self out after yesterdays shopping trip with Mum.
Had plans to make a carrot cake but that can wait.


----------



## Steff

Morning,
Sun out for now but will be wearing a coat today  lol

Have a gd day all


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, dull, cold and miserable, thats me and the weather ! Feeling ill but not sure whats wrong.  We have a posh meal booked for today, changed it from yesterday. So I have to go out.


----------



## AJLang

TinTin sorry to hear that you are not feeling well.  I hope that you improve so that you can enjoy your posh meal. I'm still getting abdominal pain but I feel a bit better than yesterday.  I went on the Susie walk this morning and we're taking her for her review and vaccinations this evening.  I'm wanting them to say that she is doing really well and I don't want them to suggest that her cataract needs operating on.  She can see as well as she needs to and has been through so many procedures I don't want her to have anymore if at all possible.  She seems very happy with life and I want her to stay that way


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi AJ sorry you are still feeling uncomfortable. I am ready to go out but still feel rough, it doesnt help having severe back pain from when I fell out of bed 2 weeks ago, the thought of walking any distance is worrying me. Never mind, I hope Susie does well at her check up and doesnt need any further treatment, if she is happy they should leave her be ! Have a nice day


----------



## AJLang

I don't think Susie has quite forgiven them for when they took out all of her teeth in September! Sorry to hear that you back is still hurting a lot I hope that you can walk better than you thought.  Have a lovely day


----------



## Dizzydi

Afternoon everyone, hope your all well.

Lovely day here today and I'm stuck indoors working boo hoo - but one has a business to try and get of the ground !!

Little boy is with granny and grandpa - was gonna keep him home with me as he was sick again during the night, thinks he's got the same bug as me.

Anyway I must get, I need to start making some money


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon, just back from a lovely meal and have has half a bottle of red , but am so cold its artic. It feels like it could snow easily, my back is killing me might have to go to gp if it does not improve soon.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Afternoon, just back from a lovely meal and have has half a bottle of red , but am so cold its artic. It feels like it could snow easily, my back is killing me might have to go to gp if it does not improve soon.



Glad to hear you had a lovely lunch  I do hope your back pain eases soon.

It's turned pretty chilly here now after spoiling us last week!


----------



## Steff

Evening all

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> Hope everyone is ok



Good evening Steff, hope you have had a nice day, andhave a nice wekend planned  I'll probably be saving up for my KB ticket, so probably won't eat for a couple of months or so...


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Evening everyone, still cold, still tired. How are you Pete, busy at work as usual?. Have a nice night everyone


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good evening Steff, hope you have had a nice day, andhave a nice wekend planned  I'll probably be saving up for my KB ticket, so probably won't eat for a couple of months or so...



thanks al, dnt spend to much you have a ticket for London to buy lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> thanks al, dnt spend to much you have a ticket for London to buy lol



I might have to walk!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Northerner said:


> I might have to walk!



Thought you liked running Northy


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Evening everyone, still cold, still tired. How are you Pete, busy at work as usual?. Have a nice night everyone


Hi there TinTin sounds like you've had a nice day, I no you guys aren't  to keen on the weather going colder again but I does my trade a favour, weather turns cold people will have a Sunday roast if it turns nice people head out for the day so no cooking Sunday roast, so this weeks been a busy one.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Pete , good logic, if you moved to Scotland you would do a roaring trade, cold lots !!


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Pete , good logic, if you moved to Scotland you would do a roaring trade, cold lots !!


I like the sound of Scotland but don't think I would get on well with the midges, I get bitten to death cutting the grass so them bad boys would have a field day on me..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Oh midgies are nasty, but mostly further up North and near water, so maybe dont emigrate here just yet,  till they find a cure at any rate ! It sounds like your shop ticks along nicely as it is


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> I like the sound of Scotland but don't think I would get on well with the midges, I get bitten to death cutting the grass so them bad boys would have a field day on me..



I cut my grass the other day and got bitten 3 times - could hardly walk the day after because of the pain and the swelling  Fortunately they do seem to be healing today. I doff my hat to the Scottish lawn-mowers, because I'm sure their beasties are 100 times nastier than these soft southern ones


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> I cut my grass the other day and got bitten 3 times - could hardly walk the day after because of the pain and the swelling  Fortunately they do seem to be healing today. I doff my hat to the Scottish lawn-mowers, because I'm sure their beasties are 100 times nastier than these soft southern ones


You and me both Allan, I have tried everything possible to avoid getting bitten, took all the grass up at home but down my caravan it's a nightmare, in the summer my mate is there shorts flip flops no top on his mrs the same ( but with her top on ) and they never get bitten, me there scared to take my overcoat off  and get bitten to death... My blood must be sweeter....


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> You and me both Allan, I have tried everything possible to avoid getting bitten, took all the grass up at home but down my caravan it's a nightmare, in the summer my mate is there shorts flip flops no top on his mrs the same ( but with her top on ) and they never get bitten, me there scared to take my overcoat off  and get bitten to death... My blood must be sweeter....



That must be it Pete!


----------



## AlisonM

I'm lucky, the midges don't like the taste of me but I'm told lemon juice works well as a repellent.


----------



## Steff

Goodness me lads, for the first time in agessssssssssssss ive had to scroll  back a few pages on this thread lol, good job


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> You and me both Allan, I have tried everything possible to avoid getting bitten, took all the grass up at home but down my caravan it's a nightmare, in the summer my mate is there shorts flip flops no top on his mrs the same ( but with her top on ) and they never get bitten, me there scared to take my overcoat off  and get bitten to death... My blood must be sweeter....



Pete I am rolling around laughing at the idea of you mowing your lawn with your overcoat on at the height of summer  They love me as well, I reckon it is the sweet blood as well. Luckily I do not mow our lawn, if I did nothing would be in a straight line


----------



## AJLang

My gorgeous Susie had her review today. She now has arthritis in both legs, a poorly right eye and a cataract in her left eye.  He called her an old, old lady. Flipping cheek she is my little puppy he was happy that she stays on her painkillers and doesn't need to go back for six months:


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AJLang said:


> My gorgeous Susie had her review today. She now has arthritis in both legs, a poorly right eye and a cataract in her left eye.  He called her an old, old lady. Flipping cheek she is my little puppy he was happy that she stays on her painkillers and doesn't need to go back for six months:



Oh thats lovely, well maybe thats not the best news for your baby, but so long as she is a happy pooch that ia all that matters. I think I might have the same diagnosis as Susie


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> My gorgeous Susie had her review today. She now has arthritis in both legs, a poorly right eye and a cataract in her left eye.  He called her an old, old lady. Flipping cheek she is my little puppy he was happy that she stays on her painkillers and doesn't need to go back for six months:



Susie is wonderful. Great to hear that she doesn't have to go back for 6 months!  My little doggie lived to 18 and always looked (and acted!) like our puppy!


----------



## Pete H

AlisonM said:


> I'm lucky, the midges don't like the taste of me but I'm told lemon juice works well as a repellent.


Tried the lemon juice every morning out the shower head to toe sprayed in Lemon juice, cut the grass ( with out my overcoat ) they got me.. Tried taken garlic tablets nope Dow work, tried all them mosquito sprays nope Dow work, antihistamines nope Dow work..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Have you tried buying a house without a lawn, that might help


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Susie is wonderful. Great to hear that she doesn't have to go back for 6 months!  My little doggie lived to 18 and always looked (and acted!) like our puppy!



Mine too. Judy never did grow up.


----------



## AlisonM

Oh Northe... Northe... Oy, cloth ears! 

I have the solution to your jelly baby problem. It's easy, you just eat the green ones first.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Oh Northe... Northe... Oy, cloth ears!
> 
> I have the solution to your jelly baby problem. It's easy, you just eat the green ones first.



I've tried that, I've even been to support groups and classes, but my fingers just won't select them!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Northerner said:


> I've tried that, I've even been to support groups and classes, but my fingers just won't select them!



Dip them in chocolate, I will eat most things if chocolate is added


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, its a little brighter today and dry at the moment. I am heading over to coffee shop and later hopefully having visitors. My cousin and his wife are in Scotland right now and they may come and see us, I have not seen them for 19 years since my mums funeral so I am fairly excited to say the least. His wife is at some meeting and I shall be so disappointed if they cannot make it as they go home today. Have got husband cleaning and making soup as we speak, maybe I should go help, but being on here is more fun


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Wow last night the rain was lashing against bedroom window and the wind whoosh, luckily sunny now


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning, its a little brighter today and dry at the moment. I am heading over to coffee shop and later hopefully having visitors. My cousin and his wife are in Scotland right now and they may come and see us, I have not seen them for 19 years since my mums funeral so I am fairly excited to say the least. His wife is at some meeting and I shall be so disappointed if they cannot make it as they go home today. Have got husband cleaning and making soup as we speak, maybe I should go help, but being on here is more fun


Have a lovely day..


----------



## Pete H

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> Wow last night the rain was lashing against bedroom window and the wind whoosh, luckily sunny now


Love being in bed when the weather is lashing it down outside.. Icy this morning had to scrap car windows before coming to work..


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Woke up to a garden covered in hailstones  It's very bright and sunny now and a pleasure to walk to the village shop for a paper.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you for the lovely comments about Susie TinTin sorry that you think that you may have the same problem - do you mean arthritis in your legs? Been for a lovely Susie walk today and it is sunny.  Had a delicious meal out last night - gluten free and delicious


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AJLang said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments about Susie TinTin sorry that you think that you may have the same problem - do you mean arthritis in your legs? Been for a lovely Susie walk today and it is sunny.  Had a delicious meal out last night - gluten free and delicious



Hi AJ yes I was sort of joking but I do have bad arthritic pain in most joints due to kidney failure, bad eyes etc, if I went to the vets they may put me down !!! I have had the best day my cousin and his wife came to visit for a few hours. They were up from England and I hadnt seen him in 19 years, it was brilliant. She is a priest and they were staying with a bishop and they were looking at a couple of parishes and may move up here. I dont know any of my family so it would be so nice to actually have a family member up here. Hope everyone is also having a good day.

Pete you doing anything nice today ?


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi AJ yes I was sort of joking but I do have bad arthritic pain in most joints due to kidney failure, bad eyes etc, if I went to the vets they may put me down !!! I have had the best day my cousin and his wife came to visit for a few hours. They were up from England and I hadnt seen him in 19 years, it was brilliant. She is a priest and they were staying with a bishop and they were looking at a couple of parishes and may move up here. I dont know any of my family so it would be so nice to actually have a family member up here. Hope everyone is also having a good day.
> 
> Pete you doing anything nice today ?


Glad you have enjoyed your day so far, me working till 5 then home tea and try and keep awake till match of the day comes on


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Sorry Pete forgot you were working today. Have you any plans for tom and monday ? Its raining here now and very cold.  The days about over as far as I am concerned I am a bit worn out. I feel like that most of the time so I do ont know why it surprises  me every day !!


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin great to hear that you had a visit from your cousin and his wife. I went for a little nap at midday and was extremely surprised when I realised that I'd slept for three hours


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AJLang said:


> Hi TinTin great to hear that you had a visit from your cousin and his wife. I went for a little nap at midday and was extremely surprised when I realised that I'd slept for three hours



Well if you slept for 3 hours you must have needed it. I am contemplating stripping my bed, cleaning bedroom etc, it really must be spring


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x
well just ordered Mil some flowers and a helium balloon for Friday, early for mothers day but hay earlier the better . Hope everyone is well


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Steff said:


> Afternoon all x
> well just ordered Mil some flowers and a helium balloon for Friday, early for mothers day but hay earlier the better . Hope everyone is well



Thank you Steff for that timely reminder it's mil day next weekend, I shall have to send my other half out to his parents grasping a card and a gift. I am hoping my daughter remembers I am her mother and visits me, that would be lovely


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Sorry Pete forgot you were working today. Have you any plans for tom and monday ? Its raining here now and very cold.  The days about over as far as I am concerned I am a bit worn out. I feel like that most of the time so I do ont know why it surprises  me every day !!


Well tomorrow it's walking, housework, dinner, football followed by speedway then Monday shopping, dentist again.. Then walking a followed by football... And that will do me  had letter from hospital about my eyes my appointment has gone from 21/07/2014 to 09/02/2015 it must be all part of the cut backs I suppose.. Hope all is well up there in Scotland ..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Pete wow thats a lot of walking and sport !! Very good for you though, sounds like a very enjoyable couple of days. I hope the weather is a bit kinder for your walks. It has been raining quite heavily here since early afternoon. We are going away tom to a nice hotel in a wee fishing village on the east coast of Scotland. Mind you the weather could be so bad I may have to stay in the room for 3 days eating fish and chips  I am taking my laptop but if there is no wifi I will be absent for a few days from forum  But hey you lot will get some peace and quiet for a few days  Dont start celebrating too early though, theres always tom morning !


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Pete wow thats a lot of walking and sport !! Very good for you though, sounds like a very enjoyable couple of days. I hope the weather is a bit kinder for your walks. It has been raining quite heavily here since early afternoon. We are going away tom to a nice hotel in a wee fishing village on the east coast of Scotland. Mind you the weather could be so bad I may have to stay in the room for 3 days eating fish and chips  I am taking my laptop but if there is no wifi I will be absent for a few days from forum  But hey you lot will get some peace and quiet for a few days  Dont start celebrating too early though, theres always tom morning !


I will only be watching the football on TV not playing, but walking with our kid and his dog, but with him a four or so mile walk will end up being 6 or 7 miles he is fit and I aren't ... Hope you and your husband have a lovely time and the weather is kind, it will be strange with out your input on here every day because I for one look forward to it..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> I will only be watching the football on TV not playing, but walking with our kid and his dog, but with him a four or so mile walk will end up being 6 or 7 miles he is fit and I aren't ... Hope you and your husband have a lovely time and the weather is kind, it will be strange with out your input on here every day because I for one look forward to it..



Thank you Pete, you are really kind. I am hoping there is wifi as I will get withdrawal symptoms from this place. Enjoy your walks, I am in awe of the distances you walk !


----------



## Steff

Evening all,

Just bk from seeing need for speed at the flicks, was ok bum still recovering mind 130 mins without moving and all that lol


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, its sunny at the moment which is a good start. I dont think it is suposed to last and it is cold. I am off until tuesday to a lovely coastal village and a smart hotel. The fish and chip shop has had the award for Scotlands bsst fish and chip shop so guess what I will be guzzling on tonight !!!  Speak soon TinTin


----------



## Steff

Morning,
Showers here at the moment not very heavy but still want the sunshine cause got Sunday morning football with lad in an hour,need it to be dry


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.


After plenty of wind and rain during the night it's bright and sunny with a stiff breeze blowing this morning.
Have just potted up a load of pea seeds for my neighbour in the hope they grow by the time she comes back from her holidays. Just need to fix her fence as well esp after she told me she had managed to fix it. I had a look and it's tied up with a bit of string  so suspect a gust of wind will bring the panels down and onto her car.


----------



## Pete H

Just come back from a good long walk now it's Sunday lunch watching football followed by speedway .... My kind of Sunday


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin I hope that you are having a good time in your hotel and that everyone else is having a good weekend.  I made my first batch of gluten free cheese straws this afternoon and they taste naughtily nice.  I'm making Beef bourgione (sp) for dinner and I'm enjoying myself in the kitchen


----------



## AlisonM

I think you mean 'Bourguignon' Amanda. I'm having lamb chops done in the oven with yoghurt, mint and chillies and some mixed veg.


----------



## AJLang

Alison I'm genuinely impressed that you can spell it Your dinner sounds nice


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Managed to fix my neighbours fence for her then fell asleep for the afternoon as basal tested last night. What a waste of a lovely afternoon. 
It's now feeling very chilly outside so perhaps the -3 will arrive as promised.


----------



## Steff

Ahhhh did u have sweet dreams Sue lol x

Had a nice afternoon napped from 3 to 4 then watched mr bond


----------



## AJLang

Cold and frosty but beautifully sunny here.  I feel the best that I have in a long time  Already been out for the Susie walk - my plan this morning is to start tackling the huge pile of household chores that has built up whist I've not been feeling well this year.  But then it will be followed by fun - starting to knit hearts to make some bunting for the living room


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> I think you mean 'Bourguignon' Amanda. I'm having lamb chops done in the oven with yoghurt, mint and chillies and some mixed veg.



MMMmm that sounds nice!


OOoo me feet!  Spent weekend in that London  to attend a Heritage Craft Association conference on saturday, then walked for miles on Sunday.  Went to Kensington Gardens to see the Peter Pan statue that my Nan used to take me to see when l was a little girl, then Hyde Park, Picadilly Circus, Covent Garden, Leister Square, National Gallery etc.  Weather was nice except the hail on 2 occasions!


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Hope everyone has had a good weekend, and had a good week x


----------



## Pete H

AJLang said:


> Cold and frosty but beautifully sunny here.  I feel the best that I have in a long time  Already been out for the Susie walk - my plan this morning is to start tackling the huge pile of household chores that has built up whist I've not been feeling well this year.  But then it will be followed by fun - starting to knit hearts to make some bunting for the living room


Glad to hear your feeling well, don't overdo it on the household chores, but plenty of fun.


----------



## Pete H

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> Hope everyone has had a good weekend, and had a good week x


Same to you steff, don't work to hard


----------



## Pete H

runner said:


> MMMmm that sounds nice!
> 
> 
> OOoo me feet!  Spent weekend in that London  to attend a Heritage Craft Association conference on saturday, then walked for miles on Sunday.  Went to Kensington Gardens to see the Peter Pan statue that my Nan used to take me to see when l was a little girl, then Hyde Park, Picadilly Circus, Covent Garden, Leister Square, National Gallery etc.  Weather was nice except the hail on 2 occasions!


No wonder your feet are tired all that walking.. But a least it was to enjoy yourself,


----------



## Steff

Pete H said:


> Same to you steff, don't work to hard



Ill try my best Pete


----------



## AJLang

Pete H said:


> Glad to hear your feeling well, don't overdo it on the household chores, but plenty of fun.



Thanks Pete.  I hope that you have a good day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Frosty start this morning but soon changed to very windy and it's a bitter wind blowing  Rain has also appeared.
Carrot cake is now in the oven have been trying to make one for the last few days.
Just have to hope tea time hurries up so I can taste it


----------



## twinnie

hi all i am back


----------



## Pumper_Sue

twinnie said:


> hi all i am back



Hello and welcome back


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hi all i am back



Large coffee?


----------



## Steff

Hi Vik welcome back x


hope everyone is well, work was manic today very unusual already shattered only monday man lol


----------



## twinnie

lol no coffee for me thanks alan been told i have to cut back {was drinking too much} large water with a slice of lemon please 

hiii steff


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all well.

Lovely day here today. Us lot are still full of germs grrrrr xxx


----------



## Pete H

twinnie said:


> hi all i am back


Hello twinnie


----------



## Pete H

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Lovely day here today. Us lot are still full of germs grrrrr xxx


Think we all need some dry weather now to dry our bones out


----------



## AJLang

Welcome back Twinnie. Morning Pete and everyone. It rained here during the night.  Susie walk soon and then hairdressers and pottering. Have a good day


----------



## twinnie

morning all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all 
It's a lovely day here wall to wall sunshine with a frost. Weather man says it wont last as rain coming in later 
Hopefully off to town this morning to pick some bits up for my Mum.


----------



## Pete H

Pete H said:


> No wonder your feet are tired all that walking.. But a least it was to enjoy yourself,


Morning all, rained all night and raining now.. Hope you fitted a bit of fun in yesterday AJ and not all work ....


----------



## runner

Hi Twinnie!  Morning all - we have it sunny here at the moment.


----------



## AJLang

Pete H said:


> Morning all, rained all night and raining now.. Hope you fitted a bit of fun in yesterday AJ and not all work ....



Thanks Pete I fitted in some pampering and a midday sleep. It was a good day


----------



## Steff

Morning all, wet wet wet today x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all
> It's a lovely day here wall to wall sunshine with a frost. Weather man says it wont last as rain coming in later
> Hopefully off to town this morning to pick some bits up for my Mum.



Weather man was quite right


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely sunny day here. It was supposed to rain, but didn't. Yay!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Evening everyone I am back  I have had a lovely 2 days away, the weather has been cold but lovely and sunny. Been walking around St Andrews and it is as beautiful as ever. Non stop eating, a bit of drinking but no wi-fi . Missed posting and keeping up with all the news and gossip  TinTin


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Evening everyone I am back  I have had a lovely 2 days away, the weather has been cold but lovely and sunny. Been walking around St Andrews and it is as beautiful as ever. Non stop eating, a bit of drinking but no wi-fi . Missed posting and keeping up with all the news and gossip  TinTin


Nice to see your back, how were the fish & chips ?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Nice to see your back, how were the fish & chips ?



Hi Pete they were stupendous  I ate far too much, but couldnt resist !! The fish was really fresh, I had scallops and sea bass as well, oh and sticky toffee pudding, I am so bad but did lots of walking to make up for it  Hope you are ok.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Evening everyone I am back  I have had a lovely 2 days away, the weather has been cold but lovely and sunny. Been walking around St Andrews and it is as beautiful as ever. Non stop eating, a bit of drinking but no wi-fi . Missed posting and keeping up with all the news and gossip  TinTin



Glad to hear you had a lovely time  It was quiet here without you


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all fine and dandy.

My little sister has dragged mum to the dr's to get some more meal replacement stuff, she physically cannot eat anything now. Also kicked of because the hospotal failed to make a follow up appointment when mum had her tests. She will be called tomorrow with an appointment for asap - IT IS DISGUSTING!!! 

Ive got the clan decending on me tomorrow


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Pete they were stupendous  I ate far too much, but couldnt resist !! The fish was really fresh, I had scallops and sea bass as well, oh and sticky toffee pudding, I am so bad but did lots of walking to make up for it  Hope you are ok.


Glad you and your husband had a nice break, don't feel guilty about eating to much nice food for a couple of days you can live on lettuce leaves for the rest of the week


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone, hope your all fine and dandy.
> 
> My little sister has dragged mum to the dr's to get some more meal replacement stuff, she physically cannot eat anything now. Also kicked of because the hospotal failed to make a follow up appointment when mum had her tests. She will be called tomorrow with an appointment for asap - IT IS DISGUSTING!!!
> 
> Ive got the clan decending on me tomorrow



I'm so sorry to hear that they are dragging things out Di  Hope the appointment is soon and hoping for a positive outcome. Your poor mum must be feeling so distressed by the whole business, please send her my best wishes.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I'm pleased to say it stopped raining for the afternoon and the sun came out. Which meant as it's 2 weeks from cataract op I could do some gardening today.


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that they are dragging things out Di  Hope the appointment is soon and hoping for a positive outcome. Your poor mum must be feeling so distressed by the whole business, please send her my best wishes.



Awe thanks northy, I will give her your best wishes when I see her tomorrow. We should have a date tomorrow for the following up x


----------



## Pete H

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone, hope your all fine and dandy.
> 
> My little sister has dragged mum to the dr's to get some more meal replacement stuff, she physically cannot eat anything now. Also kicked of because the hospotal failed to make a follow up appointment when mum had her tests. She will be called tomorrow with an appointment for asap - IT IS DISGUSTING!!!
> 
> Ive got the clan decending on me tomorrow


It's such a worrying time for you all the last thing you need right now is added stress, hope thing get sorted and your mom has some positive news, stay strong for your mom..


----------



## AJLang

Di I hope that they sort things out for your mum very soon. Hugs to all of you x
TinTin great to hear that you had such a lovely holiday. Good to see you back.
Sue lovely that you can get back to the gardening.
It looks like we might get sun here today, fingers crossed.  Going for Susie walk soon and then pottering about


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning its lovely and sunny here. I am a bit tired had a bad night but too nice to stay in bed. Nice to be back, have a lovely walk with Susie Amanda, what you doing today ?. 

Morning Pete hope you have a good day at work and that the sun is shining where you are. Think the only thing on my list of things to do today are a possible walk over to coffee shop. Though I am in shock found out with kidney failure you should not drink coffee at all  Dont know what I am going to do, I seriously love my coffee  

Morning Northy you got your Kate Bush ticket yet ?, have a nice day.


----------



## Pete H

It's a nice sharp one here and looks like being a nice day, AJ enjoy your walk later with susie. And TinTin that's bad news about the coffee ! Especially when that's one of your treats of the day..... Take it easy sounds like you have not had a very good night so I would make today a chill out day..


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, very dull this morning with some rain.
I'm off this morning at some point for my eye check up. Hopefully I can reduce the amount of drops going in.
Some Dumbo managed to get some shampoo in their eye this morning and it isn't that happy about it


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning Sue hope all goes well with eye apt, shampoo ouch


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning Sue hope all goes well with eye apt, shampoo ouch



Thanks TinTin. Fingers crossed I wont make that mistake again


----------



## AJLang

Pete H said:


> AJ enjoy your walk later with susie.
> 
> Thanks Pete we had a lovely walk but Susie was struggling at the end, bless her. She has been quite slow for the last two or three days so hoping that it is just a blip


----------



## AJLang

HERE TINTIN said:


> Nice to be back, have a lovely walk with Susie Amanda, what you doing today ?.



Thanks TinTin. I'm not sure what I'm going to do today but I have a long list to choose from ranging from housework things to those that are more fun. I'm going to take it fairly easy today because I'm out tomorrow and Friday.  Sorry to hear about the coffee. I gave up caffeine at the beginning of the year because of the heart problems. I thought it would be difficult because I was completely addicted to Diet Coke but I've found that it hasn't been too bad


----------



## AJLang

Hi Sue I hope that the eye check up goes well.  Sympathy for the shampoo in the eye.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Can't believe over 1'000 posts in this thread


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well !!!!

Today has been a very good day, the sun has been shining even though its been cold. I was supposed to be doing a bit of work and probably managed an hr lol and we've had mums test results back....... Benign, best bday present ever , on par with Harry arriving  xxx


----------



## Pete H

Dizzydi said:


> Good evening everyone, hope your all well !!!!
> 
> Today has been a very good day, the sun has been shining even though its been cold. I was supposed to be doing a bit of work and probably managed an hr lol and we've had mums test results back....... Benign, best bday present ever , on par with Harry arriving  xxx


Di that is great news for you and your family,enjoy the rest of your special day..


----------



## Pete H

Morning it's a cold one today, but they have promised nicer for the weekend, hope your all feeling well and AJ thinking of you ..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning Pete you are probably off to work now but have a good day. Weather is really sunny here but raining !! I have a friend who also has sight problems coming to my house today, I have just sent husband out for rolls and erm a cake for us , so that will be no diet today 

What are you up to today Sue and how did eye apt go ?

AJ thinking of you and Susie {{{{ ...}}}}


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Pete and TinTin x


----------



## Steff

Morning all
hope everyone has a good day,im off so i will , was supp to be going to farm with lads school, but the trip was cancelled


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning Pete you are probably off to work now but have a good day. Weather is really sunny here but raining !! I have a friend who also has sight problems coming to my house today, I have just sent husband out for rolls and erm a cake for us , so that will be no diet today
> 
> What are you up to today Sue and how did eye apt go ?
> 
> AJ thinking of you and Susie {{{{ ...}}}}


Hi there TinTin, hope all ok, and you say your on the cake today .....  Definitely lettuce leafs for you for the rest of the week


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all , 
well just had a thunder storm that came out the blue, blooming towels were just on brink of getting dryed on line and boom rain came and soaked um lol .


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Steff said:


> Afternoon all ,
> well just had a thunder storm that came out the blue, blooming towels were just on brink of getting dryed on line and boom rain came and soaked um lol .



Same problem here Steff, thunder storms on and off and have given up on trying to dry washing outside, good exercise though in and out to line 

Hi Pete yes I have been on the cake and had a good old chat with friend. I think I may like all food too much and am useless at this diet malarkey  What do you eat for breakfast ?, I think I am in dire need of your words of wisdom !! Is the weather rotten with you as well ?, I feel so down about dieting a packet of crisps may be in order


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Same problem here Steff, thunder storms on and off and have given up on trying to dry washing outside, good exercise though in and out to line
> 
> Hi Pete yes I have been on the cake and had a good old chat with friend. I think I may like all food too much and am useless at this diet malarkey  What do you eat for breakfast ?, I think I am in dire need of your words of wisdom !! Is the weather rotten with you as well ?, I feel so down about dieting a packet of crisps may be in order


Hi there TinTin weather has been ok all day but going cold with wet snow showers now, glad you had a good old chin wag with your friend, my diet varies from day to day, keeping carbs down but have stopped snacking full stop, have tried that burgen bread this week for my sandwiches for work which I find very nice and seems to stop that spike I was getting eating white bread, also eating those staffordshire out cakes, but it's still trial and error...


----------



## Pete H

Pete H said:


> Hi there TinTin weather has been ok all day but going cold with wet snow showers now, glad you had a good old chin wag with your friend, my diet varies from day to day, keeping carbs down but have stopped snacking full stop, have tried that burgen bread this week for my sandwiches for work which I find very nice and seems to stop that spike I was getting eating white bread, also eating those staffordshire out cakes, but it's still trial and error...


That was oat not out.... Still using iPhone will have to start using laptop


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Pete, wet snow thats not good !! Do you ever eat porridge for breakfast or do you stick to toast ? I know its snacks with me, my will power is rubbish. I am wondering if I should eat my evening meal later each night so I am not tempted to snack ? What time do you eat your tea ? Have you got any plans for saturday and sunday?, Its mothers day on sunday so my daughter is coming to spend the day with me tomorrow. I am not sure what we will do, I guess some of it depends on the weather.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Pete, wet snow thats not good !! Do you ever eat porridge for breakfast or do you stick to toast ? I know its snacks with me, my will power is rubbish. I am wondering if I should eat my evening meal later each night so I am not tempted to snack ? What time do you eat your tea ? Have you got any plans for saturday and sunday?, Its mothers day on sunday so my daughter is coming to spend the day with me tomorrow. I am not sure what we will do, I guess some of it depends on the weather.


Porridge sends my sugar sky high but i haven't made my own, I get to work for seven this. Morning I had one of those oak cakes two links of sausage and a slice of steak, 11 o'clock I had one slice of burgen bread with egg mayonnaise, then at 2 o'clock another mayo sandwich, get home for 5-30 then I had a cottage pie gravy and peas, then to fix my sweet craving it's a low fat yoghurt then a pear about 8-30 and that's it...


----------



## Pete H

Pete H said:


> Porridge sends my sugar sky high but i haven't made my own, I get to work for seven this. Morning I had one of those oak cakes two links of sausage and a slice of steak, 11 o'clock I had one slice of burgen bread with egg mayonnaise, then at 2 o'clock another mayo sandwich, get home for 5-30 then I had a cottage pie gravy and peas, then to fix my sweet craving it's a low fat yoghurt then a pear about 8-30 and that's it...


Man I have done it again !!!!!!!!! Not out   Not oak it's pigging oat cake.....


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Steak for breakfast !!, well you are a butcher ! Maybe I need to eat more regularly, I tend to sometimes skip breakfast and go hours on end without food, maybe I am making myself too hungry and then when I eat I eat too much. I cannot get the same oat ckaes as you get but maybe the scottish ones would be ok. I shall try harder


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Steak for breakfast !!, well you are a butcher ! Maybe I need to eat more regularly, I tend to sometimes skip breakfast and go hours on end without food, maybe I am making myself too hungry and then when I eat I eat too much. I cannot get the same oat ckaes as you get but maybe the scottish ones would be ok. I shall try harder


Only cut my steak really thin and dry flash fry it, I eat more now than ever, before I would not eat out till 12 ish then snack all day on rubbish home tea then snacking all night, when working on your own it so easy to forget about eating and just keep working, but now I make a point of eating at regular times and no popping next door for a bar of chocolate or packet of crisps..... And on my iPhone app the my fitness pal it says I am eating on average about 1500 cals a day..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

That iphone app sounds really good,unfortunately I am stuck in the dark ages when it comes to phones. I use one with larger buttons and a large print screen, it is quite embarrassing but needs must. My husband carries an Iphone, an Ipad and he has 2 I touches as well, he is gadget mad  like most men I think  I have been having scrambled egg for B/Fast so may stick to that. I just have to sort the rest of the day, I find it really easy to go all day without food and then eat all evening.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> That iphone app sounds really good,unfortunately I am stuck in the dark ages when it comes to phones. I use one with larger buttons and a large print screen, it is quite embarrassing but needs must. My husband carries an Iphone, an Ipad and he has 2 I touches as well, he is gadget mad  like most men I think  I have been having scrambled egg for B/Fast so may stick to that. I just have to sort the rest of the day, I find it really easy to go all day without food and then eat all evening.


Mate if needs must that's they way it is it's nothing to be embarrassed about...I think we're all the same night time brings the worst out of us all TV .. Chocolate.. May be a beer or a bottle of wine, it's the way we chill out, it's early days for me this is the longest I have gone as in behaving myself where food is concerned so see how we go.... ( now we're was that pint and bag of crisps )


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Mate if needs must that's they way it is it's nothing to be embarrassed about...I think we're all the same night time brings the worst out of us all TV .. Chocolate.. May be a beer or a bottle of wine, it's the way we chill out, it's early days for me this is the longest I have gone as in behaving myself where food is concerned so see how we go.... ( now we're was that pint and bag of crisps )



Yep a few glasses of wine sounds about right with the telly now, but I shall decline, though its nearly the weekend and I have thought it was friday all day today. You are doing really well so maybe a virtual beer and crisps are in order, cheers anyway


----------



## Mark T

Can the weather just make up it's mind and either start turning nice or get on with it and dump some snow down.

I'm sure the little one wouldn't mind building snowmen at easter, or, a nice warm spring day.

At least we have had mostly dry.  I guess I shouldn't moan


----------



## AlisonM

I wish it would settle down too Mark. It's been a bit of everything here today, tiresome.

I'm tucked up with a nice big mug of Hazelnut Options and some sweet potato crisps I made in the microwave. Thinking about having an early night as I need to be at the hostilpile tomorrow for an appointment with the rheumatology bloke which was cancelled a couple of weeks back.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, its raining and cold, nothing new there ! I am in a bit of a rush as have hospital apt this morning, going to view another flat after that. Two of the flats I wanted to see have sold so the market must be on the up again. No plans after that,husband going for a check up later to make sure all is going well after op. Have a good day Pete. I hope Susie had a good night with you AJ.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning all, its raining and cold, nothing new there ! I am in a bit of a rush as have hospital apt this morning, going to view another flat after that. Two of the flats I wanted to see have sold so the market must be on the up again. No plans after that,husband going for a check up later to make sure all is going well after op. Have a good day Pete. I hope Susie had a good night with you AJ.


Hi there TinTin well best of luck  for you and your husband and best of luck with the flat hunting for your daughter...weather here cold and foggy... AJ hope things are ok...


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Lovely weather for now, rained during night


----------



## Mark T

We have cold, dry and cloudy - again.


The housing market near us is very fast right now, very little property is coming on the market so when it does it goes quickly.

The only downside is it's lifting up prices, which isn't so good when you live in what's considered to be a starter home (2 bed) as all the first time buyers are going for the larger houses.  If you are going to be paying stamp duty you might as well I guess.


----------



## AlisonM

Just back from rheumatology appt, confirmed Osteo as well as Rheumatoid arthritis but didn't offer much help beyond the pain killers I already have. Wants to see me again next year... Gee, thanks!

Hot chocolate all round I think.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Mark T said:


> We have cold, dry and cloudy - again.
> 
> 
> The housing market near us is very fast right now, very little property is coming on the market so when it does it goes quickly.
> 
> The only downside is it's lifting up prices, which isn't so good when you live in what's considered to be a starter home (2 bed) as all the first time buyers are going for the larger houses.  If you are going to be paying stamp duty you might as well I guess.



Hi Mark, well the flat was awful, they always seem to be. We could buy a 2 bedroom, there are loads on the market but a distinct lack of 1 bedroom ones. I know what you mean, property is definitely moving, well certain  types are. I should think property in Essex is a lot more expensive than in Perth where we are looking.

Thats a shame Alison, its hard to believe that apart from painkillers there is no help to be had. I am one point away from osteoporosis also have wear and tear and joint pain all over, it is awful and I am only allowed paracetamol because of kidney and bowel problems. Its a pain !!


----------



## AlisonM

It's a pain all right! I was thinking of getting a TENS machine but I don't know if they help at all. Anyone else use one? And, if yes, what do you think of it?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AlisonM said:


> It's a pain all right! I was thinking of getting a TENS machine but I don't know if they help at all. Anyone else use one? And, if yes, what do you think of it?



I had one when I was in labour and it was useless, but thats a different kind of pain. What about being referred to the pain relief clinic first to see what they suggest. I find arm and knee warmers do help a little, acupuncture helped another friend and it was on the NHS.


----------



## AlisonM

Down at the bottom of the vinyl pile I found some Etta James, so I'm going to curl up under the duvet with yet more Options (Belgian this time) and warm up while I chill out. Night all.


----------



## Steff

evening all 
well nice easy day tomorrow thank goodness, x x


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Down at the bottom of the vinyl pile I found some Etta James, so I'm going to curl up under the duvet with yet more Options (Belgian this time) and warm up while I chill out. Night all.



Sleep well!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> evening all
> well nice easy day tomorrow thank goodness, x x



Evening Steff  Day off tomorrow? Still can't believe I got a ticket so easily!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Evening everyone, so tired but watching a program me about Bermuda Triangle so have to stay up a bit longer. Looking forward to a good sleep and hopefully a nice day tom. Weather turned out nice today, well dry but cold.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Evening everyone, so tired but watching a program me about Bermuda Triangle so have to stay up a bit longer. Looking forward to a good sleep and hopefully a nice day tom. Weather turned out nice today, well dry but cold.



Sleep well and have a lovely day TinTin


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Evening Steff  Day off tomorrow? Still can't believe I got a ticket so easily!



I don't do weekend, unless special occasions remember lol


----------



## twinnie

morning all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning Twinnie  and everyone else.

It's raining but the sun is trying to shine so there's hope of a nice day


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, its raining and not a hint of sun, typical I am going for lunch and shopping with my daughter. Could be a long afternoon there are a lot of shops to get around


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning all, its raining and not a hint of sun, typical I am going for lunch and shopping with my daughter. Could be a long afternoon there are a lot of shops to get around



Enjoy your shop 
The sun is now out and it's very warm as well.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Strange sort of light outside - 1/2 sunny, but looks like threat of rain.  Legs still aching from walking round London last Sunday!


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Back from shopping, lovely day weather gonna oeek to 20 degrees tomorrow  yay x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I am just leaving for a refreshment in coffee shop !!, then shopping, so jealous of you lot with your sunshine and warm temps, have a lovely day basking in the sun while I go out with my boots and warm winter coat on


----------



## AlisonM

Morning all, my bit of Scotland is brass monkeys and no sign of the promised sunshine. Brrr. I'm trawling through my crochet patterns looking for a warm cardi to make for myself.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AlisonM said:


> Morning all, my bit of Scotland is brass monkeys and no sign of the promised sunshine. Brrr. I'm trawling through my crochet patterns looking for a warm cardi to make for myself.



Could youmake one for me as well, have been baltic all day  I am shattered, how can walking around shops for 4 hours be so tiring ?, I am done in but my duaghter has lots of things gor her holidays now, funny that it was my mothers day treat but she got new clothes from mum, how does that happen I wonder 

Hope you had a good day Pete and Steff in that sunshine !


----------



## Mark T

It's been fairly nice here - which is good.  Although since the little one was running a temperature yesterday and overnight (and still is slightly raised) we didn't do that much today.

Hope you all had good shopping trips.  I've had many a trip with my mother wondering up and down for a couple of hours looking in various shops.  Fortunately or unfortunately, depending how you consider it, with my wife's damage to her feet and the little ones interest span, generally I do quick targeted shopping trips or internet shopping these days.

Although, I wonder how long I would get stuck in Hamleys for if I ever went there...


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> .../Although, I wonder how long I would get stuck in Hamleys for if I ever went there...



Don't do it! You'll never find the way out again. Last time I went, I was the oldest kid in there.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Could youmake one for me as well, have been baltic all day  I am shattered, how can walking around shops for 4 hours be so tiring ?, I am done in but my duaghter has lots of things gor her holidays now, funny that it was my mothers day treat but she got new clothes from mum, how does that happen I wonder
> 
> Hope you had a good day Pete and Steff in that sunshine !


Hi there TinTin hope you have got your breath back after all that shopping, had a rough old day at work, my chip and pin machine decided to break down on the busiest day of the week so you can imagine the problems that causes especially when customers only have there cards and no cash..... Tried to sort problem but the provider were no help at all so had no chip and pin all day, still that's done now, need a good walk tomorrow to clear my head.


----------



## AlisonM

Been raiding the vinyl pile again and found mum's old dance records she used to teach Latin American and Ballroom. All I can say is UURRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!! 

Some of that stuff is terrible, most of it's worse. It's all strict tempo, Mantovani-like and piles horror upon horror. I think I need a double Cuba Libre (and a rum baba) to get over the shock.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete that must have been horrible for you, I am just as bad as your customers I rarely use cash just the chip and pin. You going to the Van tom ?, or for a walk with your brother ? I hope the weather is ok for you, what was  it like today ?

Glad you had a good day today Mark. I also like internet shopping, I am a bit of an ebay fanatic !!

Alison aside from duff music did you manage to find any crochet patterns ?


----------



## AlisonM

HERE TINTIN said:


> Alison aside from duff music did you manage to find any crochet patterns ?



Yup, I found two or three in my collection, now I have to raid the stash to see if I have enough yarn to make any of them.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AlisonM said:


> Yup, I found two or three in my collection, now I have to raid the stash to see if I have enough yarn to make any of them.



Sounds good, if the weather stays like this I will put my order in !!  I never got the hang of crocheting but used to knit before sight loss and arthritic hands. I used to find it nice and relaxing.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Pete that must have been horrible for you, I am just as bad as your customers I rarely use cash just the chip and pin. You going to the Van tom ?, or for a walk with your brother ? I hope the weather is ok for you, what was  it like today ?
> 
> Glad you had a good day today Mark. I also like internet shopping, I am a bit of an ebay fanatic !!
> 
> Alison aside from duff music did you manage to find any crochet patterns ?


Play it by ear tomorrow, might go to work to try and sort things out then come back and fit a nice walk in if possible,,see how things go, hope some of my customers enjoy there dinner and hope they come back next week and pay for it


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Play it by ear tomorrow, might go to work to try and sort things out then come back and fit a nice walk in if possible,,see how things go, hope some of my customers enjoy there dinner and hope they come back next week and pay for it



Crikey I hope your customers do come back and pay ! We are having a bit of Topside tom for mothers day dinner, lovely  I hope you get out for your walk, if not tom maybe Monday ? You deserve a nice restful evening after such a difficult day.


----------



## AlisonM

HERE TINTIN said:


> Sounds good, if the weather stays like this I will put my order in !!  I never got the hang of crocheting but used to knit before sight loss and arthritic hands. I used to find it nice and relaxing.



I get too relaxed knitting... it puts me to sleep. The arthritis is getting to as well, but I can still crochet as I've been given a wonderful set of hooks with broad bamboo handles.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Crikey I hope your customers do come back and pay ! We are having a bit of Topside tom for mothers day dinner, lovely  I hope you get out for your walk, if not tom maybe Monday ? You deserve a nice restful evening after such a difficult day.


It's days like today I realise I am getting old  still see what tomorrow brings.. Technology is great till it starts playing up, disappointed that the company who provides the chip and pin machine were no help at all, look forward to speaking to them, try and learn a few new swear words for then


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AlisonM said:


> I get too relaxed knitting... it puts me to sleep. The arthritis is getting to as well, but I can still crochet as I've been given a wonderful set of hooks with broad bamboo handles.



They sound really helpful , what colour you going for ? Enjoy your project


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> It's days like today I realise I am getting old  still see what tomorrow brings.. Technology is great till it starts playing up, disappointed that the company who provides the chip and pin machine were no help at all, look forward to speaking to them, try and learn a few new swear words for then



I could give you the odd Norwegian swear word, husband works in Norway on the rigs and has picked up a few over the years  I feel ancient tonight as well after all that pounding of the pavements.  Hope you get further with the provider company tom, stay calm !!


----------



## AlisonM

i'll use





HERE TINTIN said:


> They sound really helpful , what colour you going for ? Enjoy your project



The only yarn I have enough of is a variegated blend of gold, teal, purple and moss green, so I guess that's what I'll use.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AlisonM said:


> i'll use
> 
> The only yarn I have enough of is a variegated blend of gold, teal, purple and moss green, so I guess that's what I'll use.



OOH sounds lovely !!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone.
It's a lovely day here sun is shining, not a cloud in the sky. The plan of action is to cut the grass this afternoon.
I have been asked to make some cards by one of my Dad's carers, need to be in the mood to do them though an it's far to nice to be in this afternoon.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Weather pretty rubbish at moment, cannot see the golf course we look onto for the mist and a bit drizzly as well. Lucky we are not leaving the house today.

Pete I hope you get your chip and pin machine up and running again and get a walk.

Hope everyone else has a good day.


----------



## runner

Afternoon, bit overcast with occasional sun here.  Having a bit of a quiet day at the mo.  Deciding whether to watch a film, or do some gardening.  Perhaps I'll have a glass of beer while I'm making up my mind please barman, and as I see you stock a good range of real ale, I'll have some Nelson's Revenge please!


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Hope everyone is well, got to say wish some people in here would belt up at times, all about me me me, blooming annoying,*brethes* rant over.


Have a good day all x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, a lovely day here, washing in the machine, eyes are closed so can't see any housework needing to be done. If it stays nice I'm hoping to plant some pansies in the front garden later on.
Landlord did say he might turn up with some stones and rock so I can make a rockery at the far end of the garden. Wonder if I could stand and watch whilst he does all the work


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon yeah it is a bit sunny and I am washing the bedding !! It is really cloudy though. I am doing nothing today feeling a bit rough and so tired. Went to bed at 11pm and slept till 11am but feel no better.

Hi Pete what are you doing today ? Did you sort out your chip and pin machine out yesterday and get out for a nice walk ?


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Afternoon yeah it is a bit sunny and I am washing the bedding !! It is really cloudy though. I am doing nothing today feeling a bit rough and so tired. Went to bed at 11pm and slept till 11am but feel no better.
> 
> Hi Pete what are you doing today ? Did you sort out your chip and pin machine out yesterday and get out for a nice walk ?


Went to work yesterday but still no joy, phoned this morning and they say they will reboot from there end so see if working tomorrow.. Today housework, take old girl to dentist then shopping. You chill today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Managed a bit of gardening before a rain shower appeared  at least it was only a brief appearance.


----------



## Steff

Hope everyone has had a good day x work was very quiet.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, its raining here, very overcast and the radio said we might get to 7 degrees today, cannot imagine that in my village !! Husband going to his parents for a couple of days and I am not up to much. Might go to coffee shop but bp very high for some reason, so no coffee for me ! 

Pete I do hope your machine is working today, have a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  A bit dull here, but not cold and we are promised some sunny intervals later in the day. Hope so, because I am doing my washing! 

TinTin, I do hope things improve for you up there very soon!


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning everyone, its raining here, very overcast and the radio said we might get to 7 degrees today, cannot imagine that in my village !! Husband going to his parents for a couple of days and I am not up to much. Might go to coffee shop but bp very high for some reason, so no coffee for me !
> 
> Pete I do hope your machine is working today, have a good day


Good morning TinTin, foggy here but sun just poking through, chip and pin is STILL not working...... Got to wait till 9 o'clock to shout ( sorry ) talk to someone,  hope you feel better as the day goes on...


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Good morning TinTin, foggy here but sun just poking through, chip and pin is STILL not working...... Got to wait till 9 o'clock to shout ( sorry ) talk to someone,  hope you feel better as the day goes on...



Morning Pete, you must be at boiling point, can you threaten to change company ?, or are you tied in ?. It is very bad customer service and I would be tempted to complain bitterly once you have got it sorted out. I think I am just having a rough few days. My bp is getting higher and in turn that causes further damage to kidneys, but as kidneys get worse your bp goes up !!, its the chicken and egg problem. Anyway I am a moany old woman today, so just ignore me. If not too busy watch for me shall be lurking about forum all day, good luck with chip and pin people


----------



## Pete H

Contracted for another 8 months or so, what it's bugging me you can't get in touch with them, they should be there 9 till 5 everyday but Saturday there was nobody there after 12-30. Just served another two customers again IOU that's nearly £250 now :-( better go you guys don't want to keep hearing me moan all day on here.... Look after yourself .


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all fog has lifted and the sun is shining. Looks as if a fab day is in store.
I'm off to sit with Dad this afternoon as little brother is taking Mum out for a treat to the largest garden centre in the area. He has instructed her to choose something that she likes and he will buy it for her. Did suggest she went to the most expensive part of the centre 
Theory is whilst they out I can do some of the housework for Mum as Dad's care takes so much of her time she is exhausted by bed time and no time to herself.


----------



## Northerner

Hope your Mum enjoys her outing Sue


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hope your mum really enjoys her day out and gets a nice surprise to return home to a clean, tidy house. Have a nice day with your dad Sue


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Hope your Mum enjoys her outing Sue


Oh she will ty.


HERE TINTIN said:


> Hope your mum really enjoys her day out and gets a nice surprise to return home to a clean, tidy house. Have a nice day with your dad Sue



I suspect it's a case of dream on in that dept. It will be a quick dust over and wash the kitchen floor. I have a terrible allergy to housework 
Due to carers coming and district nurses etc, it's only possible for Mum to be taken out after lunch once she has fed Dad but a late tea wont hurt so have told brother to keep her out as long as possible. Unfortunately Dad refuses to allow anyone but Mum to feed him so Mum is well and truly tied to him.


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Very very foggy seems to b taken an age to lift


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pumper_Sue said:


> Oh she will ty.
> 
> 
> I suspect it's a case of dream on in that dept. It will be a quick dust over and wash the kitchen floor. I have a terrible allergy to housework
> Due to carers coming and district nurses etc, it's only possible for Mum to be taken out after lunch once she has fed Dad but a late tea wont hurt so have told brother to keep her out as long as possible. Unfortunately Dad refuses to allow anyone but Mum to feed him so Mum is well and truly tied to him.



Sorry Sue sounds like a difficult time all round. I too suffer from an allergy to housework and dust as it happens, not a good combination  Have a good a day as you can, I suspect you will be worn out by tonight


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Very very foggy seems to b taken an age to lift



It's not foggy here, but there is a dampness in the air and I've put my washing out!



HERE TINTIN said:


> Sorry Sue sounds like a difficult time all round. I too suffer from an allergy to housework and dust as it happens, not a good combination  Have a good a day as you can, I suspect you will be worn out by tonight



I watch The Hoarder Next Door - makes me feel much better about the state of my place!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

My place would be a lot tidier if only I put things away after use


----------



## AlisonM

Right then! I am officially fed up of winter now. The clocks have changed, it's meant to be spring but here I am huddled under the duvet with a flask of Options beside me, shivering and crocheting a winter cardi for myself. I want sun, and summer and warmth... Or else!


----------



## Steff

Evening all x

Darts tonight singles comp x hope u r all ok


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all x
> 
> Darts tonight singles comp x hope u r all ok



Good luck Steff, hope you are on form!  It's been a beautiful day here, once it got going!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good luck Steff, hope you are on form!  It's been a beautiful day here, once it got going!



been to blooming good here alm hit 19 about 3 o clock x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AlisonM said:


> Right then! I am officially fed up of winter now. The clocks have changed, it's meant to be spring but here I am huddled under the duvet with a flask of Options beside me, shivering and crocheting a winter cardi for myself. I want sun, and summer and warmth... Or else!



I have not got out from under a blanket on the sofa today and I refuse to get up and come out from hiding until the sun puts in an appearance 

Pete have you sorted out problems in shop today ?, I hope some of your customers from Sat came back and payed you as well. I have slept a lot of the day away feeling a bit rubbish, not sure whats wrong.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> I have not got out from under a blanket on the sofa today and I refuse to get up and come out from hiding until the sun puts in an appearance
> 
> Pete have you sorted out problems in shop today ?, I hope some of your customers from Sat came back and payed you as well. I have slept a lot of the day away feeling a bit rubbish, not sure whats wrong.


Got card machine working but still far from happy about the service a received, most of my customers have been and paid still got about £90 to go but that will be paid, but also the burger press as broken today so going through one of those phases at the moment were one thing breaks followed by others it happens, sounds you have had a off day today ..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Got card machine working but still far from happy about the service a received, most of my customers have been and paid still got about £90 to go but that will be paid, but also the burger press as broken today so going through one of those phases at the moment were one thing breaks followed by others it happens, sounds you have had a off day today ..



Youre not having a good time of it with things breaking, I am surprised you are not in a bad mood ! I feel a bit better now, probably the sleep helped. I shall watch a bit of telly then go to bed reasonably early. Have a good night Pete and hopefully a better day at work tom with nothing breaking


----------



## Steff

Got to semis ended up gettin beat 2-1 al


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Got to semis ended up gettin beat 2-1 al



Aw! Still, pretty good Steff!


----------



## Steff

Ty x

Morning all,
There's this dust in the air it's horrible coming over from the desert or sumit, really horrible it is gr.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, well it is grey and dismal, rain not far away. Slept for 3 hours yesterday afternoon and then from back of 11pm till 10 this morning. My hudband phoned and woke me at 10 or I think I would have slept on !! I am going out for lunch with a friend today, I havent left the house since saturday so it will do me good !. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning all, well it is grey and dismal, rain not far away. Slept for 3 hours yesterday afternoon and then from back of 11pm till 10 this morning. My hudband phoned and woke me at 10 or I think I would have slept on !! I am going out for lunch with a friend today, I havent left the house since saturday so it will do me good !. Have a nice day everyone.



Enjoy your lunch TinTin, glad to hear you had a good long sleep  It's pretty gloomy down here, although it is very mild.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Quite grey here with a few very light showers on and off very mild though.


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Enjoy your lunch TinTin, glad to hear you had a good long sleep  It's pretty gloomy down here, although it is very mild.


Hope you enjoyed your lunch today TinTin and hope all is well... It's been a quiet one for you on here today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Pete, yes it was nice to be out, but lunch was a sorry affair, a wee bowl of soup with no bread or more importantly cake after !! How has your day been ? I am starting a new thread any minute now (well 30 mins) catch up with me on there, we can chat on that one, TinTin


----------



## Steff

Good evening all,
Well officially started packing for trip up north, this time liluns gear got to fit in, but come on its only a week, last time i ended up staying 3 i took far to much lol.


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope you are well.

Hope you have a great trip steff.

I managed to secure some funding today towards new business start up!!! All my software knowledge is up to date and I've got a laptop from the company, just waiting for first booking. Talking to a few more companies re book keeping and admin work.


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone, hope you are well.
> 
> Hope you have a great trip steff.
> 
> I managed to secure some funding today towards new business start up!!! All my software knowledge is up to date and I've got a laptop from the company, just waiting for first booking. Talking to a few more companies re book keeping and admin work.



Hope things go well with the business Di 

Steff, how is your Dad now? Hope you all have a great trip up there, and that he's well on the mend


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope things go well with the business Di
> 
> Steff, how is your Dad now? Hope you all have a great trip up there, and that he's well on the mend



Morning,
Alan he is ok, only issue is his memory forgetting times etc, but all stroke related so I read anyways.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning,
> Alan he is ok, only issue is his memory forgetting times etc, but all stroke related so I read anyways.



Is he getting any help with that Steff? There are therapies that can be used to help him regain his abilities. My Mum had an undiagnosed stroke and it was two years before they realised what had happened, but by that stage she had developed something called aphasia where it meant she couldn't find the words for things. The Stroke Association may be able to direct him to sources of help if he's not already getting it


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, raining heavily at moment, feel a bit ill with hypo's.


----------



## Mark T

Hope you feel better soon TinTin.

I'm working from home today (honestly I am ) as my wife had a sleepless night and was feeling very unwell this morning.  So I get to do the school run too!

At least the weather isn't too bad here right now.  Although my car looks very dusty now.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Is he getting any help with that Steff? There are therapies that can be used to help him regain his abilities. My Mum had an undiagnosed stroke and it was two years before they realised what had happened, but by that stage she had developed something called aphasia where it meant she couldn't find the words for things. The Stroke Association may be able to direct him to sources of help if he's not already getting it



yeah he is in touch with them through the hospital he got the number, but i dont know, one of the reasons im up there is to get the low down on things, i know one thing he has stopped using that blooming stick he got, which ill be having words to him about.


----------



## Steff

Evening all.
Blooming red hot at work today, been hottest day in kitchen so far this week, couldn't even make some scotch eggs without having to use blue roll to mop my brow lolol.
Hope everyone's ok

About to watch a show on 4 and the people behind it are in pub were I work tonight watching it, yikes I made there risotto, falafel and cod fillets , hope I dnt in tomorrow and get bad reports


----------



## Mark T

Evening Steff 

If your work is featured on TV does that make you a famous TV chef now?


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Evening Steff
> 
> If your work is featured on TV does that make you a famous TV chef now?



It won't be lol, the shows about the adoption process , they just happen to be local to the Chiswick area and use the pub


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone, hope your all well. 

Just watched a programme on 15,000 children in care and waiting for adoption. Programme is about Stockport!!! This looked at children in care and assessment of parents. Next week is looking at potential adopters. I'm a Stockport adopter!!!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Good for you Di


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Evening everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Just watched a programme on 15,000 children in care and waiting for adoption. Programme is about Stockport!!! This looked at children in care and assessment of parents. Next week is looking at potential adopters. I'm a Stockport adopter!!!



That's the show where the producer is in our pub watching Di, I met her earlier lovely lady .. The show was very sad, that guy Matthew was a total idiot, that's putting it lightly, why it was not suggested to Emily his gf to leave him then she would have a better chance is beyond me


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> That's the show where the producer is in our pub watching Di, I met her earlier lovely lady .. The show was very sad, that guy Matthew was a total idiot, that's putting it lightly, why it was not suggested to Emily his gd to leave him then she would have a better chance is beyond me



Oh wow. It would have been suggested that is what she needed to do. Reading between the lines, I think she relies on him and yes manipulating her. Very sad x


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Oh wow. It would have been suggested that is what she needed to do. Reading between the lines, I think she relies on him and yes manipulating her. Very sad x



Yeah she's produced other stuff but for littler less known channels.

I do agree she was controlled by Matthew, even way she sat with him on the sofa near the end like a coiled spring . That Nicola really peed me off she was late to see her own baby and at the end didn't even say goodbye to him, I know it is a case of maybe that was easier for her, but from my point  of view I jut could not not turn up


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Yeah she's produced other stuff but for littler less known channels.
> 
> I do agree she was controlled by Matthew, even way she sat with him on the sofa near the end like a coiled spring . That Nicola really peed me off she was late to see her own baby and at the end didn't even say goodbye to him, I know it is a case of maybe that was easier for her, but from my point  of view I jut could not not turn up



I'm with you on both. Unfortunately these programmes only give you condensed version's. A lot more goes on to try and help the birth parents , but unfortunately they can't/don't/won't change/help themselves or are unable to help themselves. Its sad really.

Won't be long before I approach for baby no 2 !!!


----------



## AlisonM

[WHINGE]Another sleepless night. Over the last week or two I've been having trouble sleeping, it's often four or five in the morning before I finally drop off and I wake again within a couple of hours. I'm in a lot of pain and swallowing the Tramadol as if they were smarties. I'm wide awake now and feeling very sorry for myself.[/WHINGE].

Pliz can I haz some hugz? And a very large stiff G&T?


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> [WHINGE]Another sleepless night. Over the last week or two I've been having trouble sleeping, it's often four or five in the morning before I finally drop off and I wake again within a couple of hours. I'm in a lot of pain and swallowing the Tramadol as if they were smarties. I'm wide awake now and feeling very sorry for myself.[/WHINGE].
> 
> Pliz can I haz some hugz? And a very large stiff G&T?



I hope you're sleeping peacefully Alison and you did indeed have a large g&t. 

This is the second time I've been up now tonight. Harry woke me at 12.30 crying - gave him some milk can't get him to eat at moment while he's poorly so probably hungry. And hubby snoring woke me at 2.15 and I've been sat reading emails and reading posts on here since


----------



## AlisonM

Dizzydi said:


> I hope you're sleeping peacefully Alison and you did indeed have a large g&t.
> 
> This is the second time I've been up now tonight. Harry woke me at 12.30 crying - gave him some milk can't get him to eat at moment while he's poorly so probably hungry. And hubby snoring woke me at 2.15 and I've been sat reading emails and reading posts on here since



Nope, still wide awake, reading and browsing. I have a crochet commission for a friend so I'm looking for suitable yarn and sending her a blizzard of links so she can choose something.


----------



## Dizzydi

AlisonM said:


> Nope, still wide awake, reading and browsing. I have a crochet commission for a friend so I'm looking for suitable yarn and sending her a blizzard of links so she can choose something.



Awe there's knowt worse than not being able to sleep. I'm about the hit the sack again and hubby if he carries on snoring down my ear.

Night Alison x


----------



## AlisonM

Dizzydi said:


> Awe there's knowt worse than not being able to sleep. I'm about the hit the sack again and hubby if he carries on snoring down my ear.
> 
> Night Alison x



Earplugs!  Night.


----------



## AlisonM

Having the place to myself, I've been pottering about investigating some odd corners I rarely visit when I spotted this at the bottom of the main page:

"Most users ever online was *1,525*, 09-04-2013 at 10:49 AM".

How many!  What on earth was going on that day?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Having the place to myself, I've been pottering about investigating some odd corners I rarely visit when I spotted this at the bottom of the main page:
> 
> "Most users ever online was *1,525*, 09-04-2013 at 10:49 AM".
> 
> How many!  What on earth was going on that day?



I think we had a blitz of search engine bots that day from China! 

I do hope you can get some rest today Ally. I've been through a poor period lately with lack of sleep, but it is improving, managed about 3-4 hours last night. At least there's some quite interesting programmes on the World Service during the night to keep me entertained! 

It seems like quite a few people were up late last night, I hope everyone is able to catch up and get a better night tonight


----------



## Pete H

Well it sounds like it's been a long night for some of you guys with not being able to sleep, don't no how you will get through the day.. Weather here is a pea soup job, at work stopped paying for my radio license last week (play any sort of music in the background you have to have a license starts at £70 )  and they came round yesterday to check on me ( lucky enough I had just turned it off) so no cheating from now on.. He noticed the radio and warned me if I play it it's a two thousand pound fine  it's going to be a long day .......


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## AlisonM

My eyelids are finally drooping. I'm off to try sawing a few logs.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> My eyelids are finally drooping. I'm off to try sawing a few logs.



Hope you manage to get some zZZZz ali x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning weather horrible and rainy, not as bad as the pea soup though everyone else is having. Slept till 5am then woke up forever, possibly because bs had started to climb up then. Cancelled first viewing until monday as too tired to make it.

Pete have you got any music on your iphone ?, if you loaded some up you could play music in your shop. Have a good day, sounds really miserable weather wise.

Ally you sound like you have had a rough night so tuck in and have a restful day. Next time I am up all night I shall have a nosey round forum and see if anyone else is in the same boat !


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning weather horrible and rainy, not as bad as the pea soup though everyone else is having. Slept till 5am then woke up forever, possibly because bs had started to climb up then. Cancelled first viewing until monday as too tired to make it.
> 
> Pete have you got any music on your iphone ?, if you loaded some up you could play music in your shop. Have a good day, sounds really miserable weather wise.
> 
> Ally you sound like you have had a rough night so tuck in and have a restful day. Next time I am up all night I shall have a nosey round forum and see if anyone else is in the same boat !


Morning Tin Tin, got music on my phone but have to use earphones and not very gain while serving customers, used to have it on in the background but as I say unless you buy PRS license you are not allowed any music from any device at all :-(


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Morning Tin Tin, got music on my phone but have to use earphones and not very gain while serving customers, used to have it on in the background but as I say unless you buy PRS license you are not allowed any music from any device at all :-(



You can pick up docking stations for iphones at various prices and then sit iphone on it and can play music, they have speakers built in. Not sure of prices, but you could use it at home as well if you wanted to. Must go and get ready soon these flats wont see themselves, but am a bit like the walking dead at the moment, not a pretty sight


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> You can pick up docking stations for iphones at various prices and then sit iphone on it and can play music, they have speakers built in. Not sure of prices, but you could use it at home as well if you wanted to. Must go and get ready soon these flats wont see themselves, but am a bit like the walking dead at the moment, not a pretty sight


It's all to do with the customers hearing the  music, if you work on your own with out any members of the public passing or coming in or out that's ok, but if anybody else can hear it that's when you need the license, that's all trades, hairdressers, shops, workshops, watch how you go ...


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> It's all to do with the customers hearing the  music, if you work on your own with out any members of the public passing or coming in or out that's ok, but if anybody else can hear it that's when you need the license, that's all trades, hairdressers, shops, workshops, watch how you go ...



I never knew that, its a shame it is nice to listen to music it must help pass the time. Off flat hunting now


----------



## AlisonM

Steff said:


> Hope you manage to get some zZZZz ali x



Got a couple of hours which should keep me going till bed time. With any luck I'll sleep properly tonight.


----------



## AlisonM

I've been looking for something on the Haunted Fish tank to keep me awake... Over 100 channels and there's absolutely nothing I either want to watch or haven't seen a dozen times already. Why do I bother paying the licence fee? All I want is something cheerful, like say, a disaster movie or one with loads of mindless violence. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I've been looking for something on the Haunted Fish tank to keep me awake... Over 100 channels and there's absolutely nothing I either want to watch or haven't seen a dozen times already. Why do I bother paying the licence fee? All I want is something cheerful, like say, a disaster movie or one with loads of mindless violence. Is that too much to ask?



I know, it's atrocious!  As a last resort I usually turn to one of the music channels, but the last time I did that they were showing Spongebob Squarepants!  Really dislike the way some of these digital channels just show the same programmes day after day after day after day...


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, had a good bs this morning maybe today is going to be better. It is just raining here, no change. What about your pollution everyone, getting better ? 

Pete you will have to keep your iphone on, with one earplug in so you can hear the football !! Have a good day and hope it doesnt drag too much for you. I feell a bit ill today, I totally overdid it yesterday and I am suffering today. I think my kidney function has dropped the way I feel right now, my lack of energy is astounding.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning everyone, had a good bs this morning maybe today is going to be better. It is just raining here, no change. What about your pollution everyone, getting better ?
> 
> Pete you will have to keep your iphone on, with one earplug in so you can hear the football !! Have a good day and hope it doesnt drag too much for you. I feell a bit ill today, I totally overdid it yesterday and I am suffering today. I think my kidney function has dropped the way I feel right now, my lack of energy is astounding.



Hope you feel better as the day progresses TinTin  It's gloomy and damp here today. It was dry earlier so I put my washing on, but now it's low cloud/drizzle so no point in putting it out - the weatherman lied to me!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hope everyone's good



Good morning Steff, any special plans today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff, any special plans today?



Morning Alan,.

Nah already been out and bought supplies for train tomorrow. Rest of day be spent wondering if everything's packed lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning Alan,.
> 
> Nah already been out and bought supplies for train tomorrow. Rest of day be spent wondering if everything's packed lol



Hehe! I always panic even if I'm just out for the day!  I'm having a Kate Bush day today, playing all her albums and getting excited - sod the neighbours!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I always panic even if I'm just out for the day!  I'm having a Kate Bush day today, playing all her albums and getting excited - sod the neighbours!



Go for it!

Night everyone x


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Hope everyone's well, showery start to the day. 

I will catch everyone on 15th when I'm back.

Tc all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Hope everyone's well, showery start to the day.
> 
> I will catch everyone on 15th when I'm back.
> 
> Tc all



Have a great time Steff! I hope your Dad is in good spirits and recovering well when you see him  Take care and have a good journey upi


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Have a good time Steff.  Bit dreary here today.


----------



## Northerner

Weather dull, dreary, overcast, light rain, drizzle, mild, slight breeze - perfect weather for a run!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Weather dull, dreary, overcast, light rain, drizzle, mild, slight breeze - perfect weather for a run!


and a shower at the same time? 

Have a safe trip today Steff.  I'm looking forward to being deafened today.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, erm afternoon only just got up  April showers here. No plans for today, husband is decorating and has been up for hours. Had hypo from 3am till 6am wasnt very pleasant. Going to watch tv and veg out !

Steff have a safe trip and hope your dad is ok.
Pete enjoy your day worling , barn conversion sounds interesting.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Wet - very wet here 
I'm off to visit some baby moo's (calves)this afternoon  Seems as if I have been volunteered to help feed them as 11 is a bit too many until well trained. 
All I need is a few lambs as well and it will be 7th heaven for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Very wet, very windy, and very miserable here today  At least it's not that cold, but apart from that it's more like November than April!

Hope it's better where you are and that everyone has a good day!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, not raining just yet but very grey and looks quite windy. Going into town again today to look at yet another flat just in case we dont get the other one we saw, or this one may be even better. 

Hi Pete what you doing today ?, have a nice day ?

AJ how are you and Susie ?, have you had a nice weekend ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. Its damp but not raining. There was very heavy rain in the night though.
Hopefully the new tyre will be in for my car today so that can be changed and the tracking done at the same time.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is okay.  Arrived here safe and rain followed us on train lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyone is okay.  Arrived here safe and rain followed us on train lol



Glad you got there OK Steff, I hope the weather brightens up soon for you


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, the sun is shining and I cannot wait to put the washing machine on (that is so sad). Housework today and flat buying with any luck , hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning, the sun is shining and I cannot wait to put the washing machine on (that is so sad). Housework today and flat buying with any luck , hope everyone has a good day.



Good mrning TinTin, everyone  The sun is shining here this morning, although there are one or two dark clouds and it's decidedly nippier! Better than the gloom and rain we had yesterday.

Good luck with the flat-buying!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

It is still lovely here, a bit nippy as normal. Put an offer in on flat and waiting to hear back from solicitor . Not done a lot of housework got bored watching a film instead .


----------



## gail1

hi all hope the barman still works in this place i would like a pizza and a LARGE FULL FAT pepsi


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> It is still lovely here, a bit nippy as normal. Put an offer in on flat and waiting to hear back from solicitor . Not done a lot of housework got bored watching a film instead .



Wow! Hope you get it!


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> hi all hope the barman still works in this place i would like a pizza and a LARGE FULL FAT pepsi



Extra toppings?


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> Extra toppings?



yes please


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> yes please



There you go - get that down your neck!


----------



## gail1

excuse me while i have a Homer moment drooooooool
PS Could you pick off the olives for me please


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> excuse me while i have a Homer moment drooooooool
> PS Could you pick off the olives for me please



Sorry about the olives, I don't like them either! They're in the bin


----------



## gail1

yum yum happy tum now can i have my LARGE full fat pepsi please


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> yum yum happy tum now can i have my LARGE full fat pepsi please



Sorry Gail, it took me a while to bring it up from the cellar  Here you go!


----------



## Mark T

My throat is now playing me up (although my chest is a little better) so I'm on paracetamol and can't drink.

Barman, please can I have a real ale - preferably from Hall & Woodhoouse if you have any in.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> My throat is now playing me up (although my chest is a little better) so I'm on paracetamol and can't drink.
> 
> Barman, please can I have a real ale - preferably from Hall & Woodhoouse if you have any in.



Pint of Badger do you?


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Pint of Badger do you?


That will do nicely 

I've actually got 6 bottles of Blandford Flyer in the cupboard - but can't touch them.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> That will do nicely
> 
> I've actually got 6 bottles of Blandford Flyer in the cupboard - but can't touch them.



Has the wife got the key?


----------



## am64

Mark T said:


> That will do nicely
> 
> I've actually got 6 bottles of Blandford Flyer in the cupboard - but can't touch them.



Ooh just love the blandford flyer ...virtual one here please northe


----------



## HERE TINTIN

No idea about the weather it is too dark  I cannot sleep so as I have been awake since 4.30am thought I would get up, whats your excuse Alan ? I had terrible leg cramps  from way too much uric acid building up from kidneys. Why are the birds singing, do they not know its dark !


----------



## Northerner

Good morning TinTin, sorry to hear you can't sleep  I'm usually up at 5 am, I'm a bit of a morning person  It's a bit cooler here today, but expecting it to be dry. I love to hear the birds starting to sing just before the first light of dawn!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Northerner said:


> Good morning TinTin, sorry to hear you can't sleep  I'm usually up at 5 am, I'm a bit of a morning person  It's a bit cooler here today, but expecting it to be dry. I love to hear the birds starting to sing just before the first light of dawn!



I think I must be an afternoon person, want to strangle the birds (sorry birds). It's just not natural to get up in the dark, can you tell I don't get up early very often ? It is really chilly here at the moment as well. Thinking of visiting in laws with husband today if I am not in a stupor by 10am when he sets off.


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin sorry to hear about the sleeping problems.  We had a lovely sunny walk with Susie this morning at her favourite place. I've had fun dying my hair (and the bathroom) red this week and went out for a lovely gluten free dinner last night - on the drive home we let a baby rabbit cross the road and saw a Muntjack deer


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AJLang said:


> Hi TinTin sorry to hear about the sleeping problems.  We had a lovely sunny walk with Susie this morning at her favourite place. I've had fun dying my hair (and the bathroom) red this week and went out for a lovely gluten free dinner last night - on the drive home we let a baby rabbit cross the road and saw a Muntjack deer



Hi AJ, sounds like you have had a lovely morning with Susie. Your hair sounds fantastic, shame you need a new bathroom now . When I try and dye my hair red it goes bright orange, many a hairdresser has tried and failed as well !! I am feeling a bit sick since early start this morning, bs going haywire. It was between 4-5 all day yesterday, 7 at bedtime 7 at 6am then by 9am was 11 and I had had no food or drink , It has stayed at 11 with extra Humalog  and only a coffee, I wonder if I am ill but dont know it ?.Anyway I havnt gone to visit husbands family feel to sick for an hour long car journey. Have a nice day,lovely to hear from you .


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin sorry to hear that your BGs were misbehaving. I hope that you are feeling better now


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is well x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyone is well x



Good morning Steff  I hope you are having a good time up there! One of the things I always like when I go back up North is hearing all the people talk with the same accent as me, I bet you lapse back into full-on Geordie!


----------



## Steff

OOh yeah on day one lol. Chris has made some mates makes me laugh when he says they don't understand me and vice versa .


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I think I may have posted my good morning on another thread as it is not here and I know I did it, sorry, if anyone finds it you will think I am bonkers, which I am a bit anyway  So, good morning it is raining here as usual. I have a friend visiting me today, so I am having a nice easy day.
.
Morning all, Pete dont work too hard and AJ fingers crossed for Susie.


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> I think I may have posted my good morning on another thread as it is not here and I know I did it, sorry, if anyone finds it you will think I am bonkers, which I am a bit anyway  So, good morning it is raining here as usual. I have a friend visiting me today, so I am having a nice easy day.
> .
> Morning all, Pete dont work too hard and AJ fingers crossed for Susie.


Hi there TinTin you have your share of rain up there, cool but sunny here, you have a good chin wag later when your friend comes but not to much drinking of the old coffee


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Thanks Pete just posting as an experiment, tried to add an avator to my profile, first time ever with no help I might add, just want to see if it has worked


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Thanks Pete just posting as an experiment, tried to add an avator to my profile, first time ever with no help I might add, just want to see if it has worked



It has!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Yesterday was another fine day up north and today us guna be around 12 so not to bad. I seem to have grown an obsession for cheese scones since arriving back home gregg s ones lol.hope ever one has a good day xx


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, the birds are singing the blossoms on the trees and it's going to be a nice day (besides being at work all day  ) have a good one


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Beautiful start to the day here, bright sunshine and blue skies - hopefully it will get a bit warmer as the day progresses  Might have to do some gardening if it does!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, started sunny but a bit downcast now. I have put a skirt on, major mmistake warmer clothes required ! Going out for dinner tonight to a lovely old pub famous for it's folk music so that shpuld be fun .


----------



## Pete H

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning everyone, started sunny but a bit downcast now. I have put a skirt on, major mmistake warmer clothes required ! Going out for dinner tonight to a lovely old pub famous for it's folk music so that shpuld be fun .


Well that sounds like a good night out..hope you had a better night last night..


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Pete H said:


> Well that sounds like a good night out..hope you had a better night last night..



Had a much better night last , slept in this morning and no hypo's. Looking forward to tonight, thinking already I might have steak ! Have a good day


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, pelting down with rain here and turned colder. Having a lazy day stayed up till 2am and am feeling a bit useless today. 

Morning Pete, hope you managed to get some rest last night and have a better day at work today.

Everyone have a nice weekend


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  I'm finding it very difficult being in the house without Susie so I've made plans for the weekend - some of which we thought we were going to cancel when we were told about Susie operation. We're picking my mum up this afternoon and then staying in a hotel tonight.  Tomorrow OH will drop  us off for the coach when Mum and I will go to Fortnum and Mason and afternoon tea at The Ritz.  Monday we go to Harrods and the largest champagne bar in Europe  I'm due back about 5pm which will hopefully fit in with Susie being discharged as she should be coming home Monday/Tuesday.  If she is ready earlier in the day on Monday then OH will collect her.  Now that we know that Susie is ok I'm really looking forward to the weekend because I haven't had a night away for over a year and I haven't seen my mum since Christmas.  Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## AJLang

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning, pelting down with rain here and turned colder. Having a lazy day stayed up till 2am and am feeling a bit useless today


Hi TinTin I hope that you enjoy your lazy day


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  I'm finding it very difficult being in the house without Susie so I've made plans for the weekend - some of which we thought we were going to cancel when we were told about Susie operation. We're picking my mum up this afternoon and then staying in a hotel tonight.  Tomorrow OH will drop  us off for the coach when Mum and I will go to Fortnum and Mason and afternoon tea at The Ritz.  Monday we go to Harrods and the largest champagne bar in Europe  I'm due back about 5pm which will hopefully fit in with Susie being discharged as she should be coming home Monday/Tuesday.  If she is ready earlier in the day on Monday then OH will collect her.  Now that we know that Susie is ok I'm really looking forward to the weekend because I haven't had a night away for over a year and I haven't seen my mum since Christmas.  Have a great weekend everyone



What a lovely plan AJ, I love afternoon tea, but at the Ritz !!!  and champagne the next day, I am sure your mum will love her weekend. Have a lovely time, Susie will be back home before you know it.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks TinTin - the afternoon tea at The Ritz is on mum's bucket list so I'm really pleased that we're going to go there tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all very dull up north today can't stop Chris playing out tho lol xx


----------



## Steff

Hay all.

Back on home turf x hope everyone's well


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Hay all.
> 
> Back on home turf x hope everyone's well



Ello Steff, welcome back. Hope you had a good time with your Dad and Uncle.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi all been a lovely sunny day today. Had a good day,went to visit friends and ended up going out for dinner,lovely 

p.s havent seen Northener for days, is he away ? and was he running in the London marathon ?


----------



## AlisonM

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi all been a lovely sunny day today. Had a good day,went to visit friends and ended up going out for dinner,lovely
> 
> p.s havent seen Northener for days, is he away ? and was he running in the London marathon ?



Sunny here too but pretty cold.

Northe has connections problems from time to time. I think that's probably it, he has been in and out today but not for long.


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Ello Steff, welcome back. Hope you had a good time with your Dad and Uncle.



Thanks sue i did x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Good morning the sun is blazing down at the moment. I am away to Glasgow today to see James Blunt in concert. Staying overnight, so adios amigos have a lovely day


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyones well


----------



## AJLang

HERE TINTIN said:


> Good morning the sun is blazing down at the moment. I am away to Glasgow today to see James Blunt in concert. Staying overnight, so adios amigos have a lovely day



Have a lovely time TinTin.  After a great time in London with mum I'm easing myself back into studying.  The module starts in two weeks so I want to get ahead


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Beautifully sunny here. Hope to get some work done to the vegetable patch as well as Susie walk and some studying


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Such a lovely day


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon everyone, just back from 2 beautiful sunny days in Glasgow. James Blunt concert was fab and the shops and buildings in Glasgow are wonderful, had a great time


----------



## Redkite

Sounds lovely . I would love to see James Blunt, you lucky thing!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Redkite said:


> Sounds lovely . I would love to see James Blunt, you lucky thing!



He is really good live, he bounces all over the stage and is funny, not boring at all like some people think. Husband muttered a bit at the start comments like "this is womens music" (how dare he !!) but he got into it plus there were lots of men there. Now I am looking for more concerts just to go back to Glasgow


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, well the heating is well and truly turned back up and it is doing a good impression of rain out there !! Going to sign papers for flat today and apt with chiropodist, that will be my day, have a nice day everyone. Have got up with a sore throat, hoping it will just go away if I ignore it


----------



## Steff

Morning all. Always nice when payday comes a day early lol. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, a lovely day here frost on the car window screens though


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. TinTin I was really pleased to hear that you had a great time in Glasgow. OH is on holiday so he will be taking me to the garden centre after the Susie walk. I can't wait I'm hoping to buy both vegetable and flower plants


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I had a lovely time at the garden centre yesterday Busy day planned for today.  Susie post-op check-up - don't expect any problems as she is currently enjoying herself spread across most of the settee we are then going for Susie walk, working on the vegetable plot followed by watching 'Love Punch' at the cinema. I hope that you all have a lovely day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Sounds like you have a busy day planned Amanda. Hope all goes well with Susie's post-op, and she enjoys her walk


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner.  It's great to be able to relax again and not worrying about Susie being ill.  I hope that you have a lovely day


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Ah well no rest for wicked work today but hoping for quietness.got a ruddy cold but been out and got some nasel spray . Working at the min . Have a good Easter wkend all


----------



## Pete H

Well it's a lovely start to the day brilliant sunshine with just a nip in the air, got to work early this morning no traffic on the road because being a bank holiday... All you folks have a lovely day and don't work to hard in them gardens


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> Ah well no rest for wicked work today but hoping for quietness.got a ruddy cold but been out and got some nasel spray . Working at the min . Have a good Easter wkend all



Sorry to hear you're having to work today Steff, hope it's quiet, but not so quiet that you get bored!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, bright and sunny here with a nip in the air.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, bright and sunny here with a nip in the air.



Morning Sue  You're not kidding, I just hung my washing out and it's freezing!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Morning Sue  You're not kidding, I just hung my washing out and it's freezing!



I've heard of freeze dried food but not washing


----------



## Mark T

Morning all.

Still having trouble sleeping 

But today we are cake baking!


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> I've heard of freeze dried food but not washing



I remember frozen washing on the line a lot from my childhood!


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Still having trouble sleeping
> 
> But today we are cake baking!



Sorry to hear you are having trouble sleeping Mark, I have similar issues 

Do you have a little helper for your cake baking? You should try something strange like beetroot and chocolate cake or courgette muffins - they taste lovely and I bet he would be surprised!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, I am a little late up this morning. I am having trouble staying awake. Slept for 3 hours on sofa last night then straight through for another 10 hours and cried when husband made me get up  It is very sunny here and feels warm through the windows, the washing is on. Our daughter is coming out today for an early easter meal. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning all, I am a little late up this morning. I am having trouble staying awake. Slept for 3 hours on sofa last night then straight through for another 10 hours and cried when husband made me get up  It is very sunny here and feels warm through the windows, the washing is on. Our daughter is coming out today for an early easter meal. Have a nice day everyone.



Hope you perk up as the day progresses TinTin, have a lovely meal


----------



## Steff

Morning guys x
Thank heavens work was quiet, off to town today new school shoes are needed which will not last till July lol. Hope everyone has a good Easter weekend


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning guys x
> Thank heavens work was quiet, off to town today new school shoes are needed which will not last till July lol. Hope everyone has a good Easter weekend



Have a good day Steff  Growing fast is he? I grew 10 inches in height between ages of 12 and 13 and was one of the tallest in class, although I seemed to stop and everyone started going past me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.
Lovely day here again. I shall be cooking a roast beef dinner for my landlord today as it's his birthday. His family are rather mean to him and don't even acknowledge his birthday. So Mum bless her, has made time to make him a cake as well.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all.
> Lovely day here again. I shall be cooking a roast beef dinner for my landlord today as it's his birthday. His family are rather mean to him and don't even acknowledge his birthday. So Mum bless her, has made time to make him a cake as well.



How lovely of you and your Mum, hope you enjoy your day  If it warms up a bit I might do some gardening today, things (i.e. weeds!) are growing fast. 

It was literally freezing this morning for my run - zero degrees, colder than any of my Winter runs!  Lots of lovely daylight though, so I'm not complaining


----------



## AJLang

Well done Northerner for doing your run despite the cold. We slept in this morning.  Went for the Susie walk and then OH prepared lunch. Great retail therapy at the garden centre and we then bought some nice wine on the way home - our usual wine is usually very cheap boxed plonk. Going to do some weeding soon.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Apart from Susie walk and cooking a roast dinner not sure of my plans today.  I think I will chill with possibly a bit of garden pottering


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Apart from Susie walk and cooking a roast dinner not sure of my plans today.  I think I will chill with possibly a bit of garden pottering



Good morning  I doubt I will get much done in the garden today as it's looking very gloomy and they are threatening rain, so will probably try to do some more decluttering


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good morning  I doubt I will get much done in the garden today as it's looking very gloomy and they are threatening rain, so will probably try to do some more decluttering


Susie says good morning Northerner and woof I don't understand this word "decluttering" sounds scary to me


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Susie says good morning Northerner and woof I don't understand this word "decluttering" sounds scary to me



Woof Susie!  It is scary, that's why I've been putting it off for 30 years!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Hope everyones well, my sis gave birth to baby Leo at 1.13 this morning both are well, he weighed 8lb3 so real happy another proud aunty moment


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> Hope everyones well, my sis gave birth to baby Leo at 1.13 this morning both are well, he weighed 8lb3 so real happy another proud aunty moment



Lovely news Steff! Congratulations to all!


----------



## Pete H

Congratulations to you and your sister


----------



## HERE TINTIN

That's lovely news Steff


----------



## Steff

Thanks guys,
Well sunshine is back today, 18 degrees woooo, work today wont be to bad i suspect it will be quiet .
Hope everyones well


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, it is another sunny day here, Husband tackled garden yesterday and it looks lovely. Quiet day today, done the washing and maybe go out for lunch


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin have a lovely day today. Susie had her stitches taken out this morning and she was very good whilst it was being done  We've taken her for a lovely walk.  It is nice and sunny here so I might do some gardening or read in the garden


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AJLang said:


> Hi TinTin have a lovely day today. Susie had her stitches taken out this morning and she was very good whilst it was being done  We've taken her for a lovely walk.  It is nice and sunny here so I might do some gardening or read in the garden



Susie is very brave , have a lovely day reading or gardening, it has gone a bit dull here, but no matter have had a good few days of sun.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, its a bit rainy here and chilly, hope it gets better. We are going away to a lovely place called Dunkeld today for a couple of days. I will not be leaving the hotel if weather terrible, well maybe for food !!


----------



## Steff

Mornign all
Been raining since 8 last night still going even tho its still quite warm, well all back to normal now kids back to school etc etc x


----------



## AlisonM

I've just put the central heating back on again. It's brass monkeys up here.

Any of that hot chocolate left?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi I am in hotel in Dunkeld and I am so cold !! Its raining but not going far , maybe the hotel bar and that will be it. It is a lovely "historic" hotel, I presume that means draughty  , hope theres no ghosts going bump in the night


----------



## AlisonM

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi I am in hotel in Dunkeld and I am so cold !! Its raining but not going far , maybe the hotel bar and that will be it. It is a lovely "historic" hotel, I presume that means draughty  , hope theres no ghosts going bump in the night



Could be given the history of the area. It's probably Banquo's ghost.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AlisonM said:


> Could be given the history of the area. It's probably Banquo's ghost.



Whoever Banquo is he can just stay away , nothings coming between me and my glass of red


----------



## AlisonM

HERE TINTIN said:


> Whoever Banquo is he can just stay away , nothings coming between me and my glass of red



You need to brush up your Shakespeare m'dear, you're not far from Birnam Wood.


----------



## Steff

hya all x

ahhh nice 2 days off now wooooo. x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> hya all x
> 
> ahhh nice 2 days off now wooooo. x



And London on Saturday!


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> hya all x
> 
> ahhh nice 2 days off now wooooo. x



Lucky you steff!!!!....I sorter envy you....


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's hammering down here. The grass has grown and is nice and green. Only problem is I will have to cut it sooner rather than later.

Had planned to clean the car out today as it's going in for repair tomorrow and would like it that said car doesn't resemble a tip to much.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Just had a lovely breakfast and a good look around hotel, it is pretty amazing. Queen Victoria and Prince Albert stayed here in 1844, it is a very old hotel. They probably got a better room than us though !! Going for a walk in the drizzle now


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> And London on Saturday!


Well im in London every day Alan but i get ya lolol


jalapino said:


> Lucky you steff!!!!....I sorter envy you....



Well I did work good friday and bank hol monday so I see it as being only fair haha. x


----------



## gail1

morning all its a sunny day in Gorleston


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> morning all its a sunny day in Gorleston



It's been dull and raining here in Southampton  Where is everyone? It's very quiet in here today, has everyone been cured and no-one told me?


----------



## AJLang

Hi Northerner I'm here  Just brain dead after starting my studying and writing this morning - I think my brain cells have gone to sleep because I couldn't do the first activity that we were asked to complete!  Tomorrow is another day.  Going to prepare risotto for dinner now


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It's been dull and raining here in Southampton  Where is everyone? It's very quiet in here today, has everyone been cured and no-one told me?



been out buying the hot dogs for tonights tea Al


----------



## gail1

me and steff have been arguing over the cocktail menu alan we have to get some pratise for saturday


----------



## AJLang

Good morning feeling tired today. Walked Susie and then had an unexpected hypo - but guess it was a good excuse to eat a Creme egg Have a good day everyone


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, been a pig already today, full Scottish breakfast !! Which I might add was lovely. Going for a walk then home to pick up keys for flat, then daughter can move in. Will be glad when this is all done, am a bit worn out.

Hope you feel better later AJ after your hypo. I had a terrible night, had chronic cramps in legs everytime I lay down so ended up sat in a chair by bed until they stopped at about 4am. When alarm went off at 8am would have just gone back to sleep if wasnt checking out of hotel soon.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## AJLang

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hope you feel better later AJ after your hypo. I had a terrible night, had chronic cramps in legs everytime I lay down so ended up sat in a chair by bed until they stopped at about 4am. When alarm went off at 8am would have just gone back to sleep if wasnt checking out of hotel soon.



Thanks TinTin - I feel shattered so think I will see if having a sleep helps.  I'm so sorry to hear that you had a terrible night, especially as you were staying in a hotel.  I hope that you have a better night tonight


----------



## runner

Hello all,  haven't been on for a bit - been away and busy looking after grandchildren - don't know where the time goes!  Hope you all have a better night tonight.


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hello all,  haven't been on for a bit - been away and busy looking after grandchildren - don't know where the time goes!  Hope you all have a better night tonight.



hi S

lovely to se you posting, how is the family x


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> hi S
> 
> lovely to se you posting, how is the family x



Fine thanks Steff.  Dog-sitting now for a few days while son and daughter-in-law away, and she's bonkers!  Our cat has disappeared in disgust and our own dog has been laying down the law, so bit of a mad house!  Hope all is well with your family - how's your dad?


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Fine thanks Steff.  Dog-sitting now for a few days while son and daughter-in-law away, and she's bonkers!  Our cat has disappeared in disgust and our own dog has been laying down the law, so bit of a mad house!  Hope all is well with your family - how's your dad?



thanks for asking S
He is well thanks he got fully discharged from hospital on Tuesday so over the moon, luckily your only dog sitting i gotta look after a bonkers dog 365 days of the year lol.

Well back to work today, cant complian 2 days off have beebn lovely.
Have a good day all


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Evening all, been freezing and rained on all day ! Stressed up to ninety with flat  and bp really high today. Never mind after next week I can relax hopefully !


----------



## AlisonM

HERE TINTIN said:


> Evening all, been freezing and rained on all day !



Same here. Miserable, but it suits my mood. I'm still struggling with the BGs too low. Treated myself to a full on hot chocolate and some apple crumble with custard in compensation and it only got me up to 4.4 after a hour and a half. Plus had a letter from the surgery today to ask me to make an appointment to talk to Dr S as he's heard from the hospital. Can only be about the tests we're waiting on, but I don't know why they haven't written to me, unless they aren't going to do them. I'll find out I guess when I call on Monday.


----------



## Steff

rained all day here, finally stopped about 7pm, ahh well stopping with us in london till monday so the weather man says


----------



## Dizzydi

Good evening everyone, hope your all well. Apologies again for not being round much.

Business has been blooming, got 5 clients now and even had to get help in a few days. Think some of it is going to be seasonal tho. See another potential client on Thursday, but I've no capacity for them until June 

Hope the London meet went well. Wish I could have been there.

Catch you all again soon xxx


----------



## AJLang

THats great news Di. I'm really pleased for you


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone - busy day today for me.  Just about to start studying one course and then I've got my first class at evening school this evening.  I'm nervous about going but also looking forward to it


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, am just getting ready to go to hospital, very nervous. The sun is shining at least. Good luck with course and nightclass Amanda. Everyone have a nice day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Cool and drizzly here at the moment so the tumble dryer has been pressed into service for my laundry.

Hope all goes well TinTin, take a deep breath and try to stay calm 

Amanda - hope you enjoy your course and your class!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner and TinTin


----------



## AlisonM

*It's NOT Fair!*. One of my crochet resources has just turned up a lovely summer jacket and I even have the yarn to make it, but with my wing out of action, I can't do a thing. Grrr! Stiff G&T please and half a dozen Tramadol.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> *It's NOT Fair!*. One of my crochet resources has just turned up a lovely summer jacket and I even have the yarn to make it, but with my wing out of action, I can't do a thing. Grrr! Stiff G&T please and half a dozen Tramadol.



You stay right there madam, I'll bring your order over!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

C'mon everybody, get up !! Only joking, I am up at this ungodly hour because bathroom fitters are coming at 8am to start to take the bath out of my bathroom and replace it with a walk in shower. Which will be a great help but why oh why do workies always start so early ?, no 9 o'clocks like real people  So I am up and showered and waiting patiently for 10am when I am going for a coffee with a friend. I haven't been out for a coffee with a friend for weeks so this will be nice if I can muster up the energy to speak . My only other problem today is where can I erm go to the loo ,as mine will be occupied all day, problems, problems...... It is going to be sunny though


----------



## Northerner

Hehe! I've been up three hours!  Hope things get sorted quickly with the bathroom. Do you have a good neighbour who would let you use their loo? Or failing that, a friendly local pub where you can spend the day?  Enjoy your coffee with your friend


----------



## Mark T

We start at 7:30 

Although when I worked at BAe some started at 6:30


----------



## AJLang

I was up at 6am but only because my BG was 2.7. I've been back to sleep since then Tired today after the excitement of yesterday's evening class.  Going to chill out with Susie today so that I can recharge for tomorrow


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Mark T said:


> We start at 7:30
> 
> Although when I worked at BAe some started at 6:30



What is wrong with you ? 7.30am or maybe you really mean 7pm 

Have had a busy day. I actually had a sore eye so friend ran me up to Ninewells in Dundee to eye clinic. Turns out it is an allergy and have got steroid drops and go back in 2 weeks. Then we went for lunch and I got to use a loo !!. Then home and waited in for a new sofa to arrive (new but pre-loved) which I have to say looks lovely now my lounge has been re-arranged. Then sat on my hands until bathroom fitters left after 5pm. They will be back tom and hopefully finished, though as I am staying in tom the loo will be a problem, neighbours generally at work. Husband will have to drive me to a convenient convenience (made a joke !!) 

Amanda glad you enjoyed your studying and class, hope you and Susie have had a nice day .

Northey hope you can come to Glasgow and Edinburgh if there is a meeting there .


----------



## Mark T

HERE TINTIN said:


> What is wrong with you ? 7.30am or maybe you really mean 7pm ...



There is a method to my madness   Going in at 7:30am means I can go home at 3:45pm - which is really good as generally it means I can take my little boy for a play in the park before dinner.

I hope the building works isn't too much of a pain.  When we had our kitchen done it took 3 weeks but at least they left running water and electricity each night.  It was worth it in the end and I'm sure your's will be too.

Considering my wife's IBS, I'm sure that if I ever had our bathroom done, my wife would insist I put her up in a hotel/guest house for the duration!


----------



## runner

Evening all!  Suggest you sneak a bucket and disinfectant into another room for emergencies Here Tintin!  We had a similar problem when our sewers kept flooding and toilets were out of action. Hope they finish quickly tomorrow.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Mark T said:


> There is a method to my madness   Going in at 7:30am means I can go home at 3:45pm - which is really good as generally it means I can take my little boy for a play in the park before dinner.
> 
> I hope the building works isn't too much of a pain.  When we had our kitchen done it took 3 weeks but at least they left running water and electricity each night.  It was worth it in the end and I'm sure your's will be too.
> 
> Considering my wife's IBS, I'm sure that if I ever had our bathroom done, my wife would insist I put her up in a hotel/guest house for the duration!



Well ok Mark I concede, taking your wee lad out is a worthy reason for such an early start !

When we had bathroom completely done 10 years ago we were without a toilet for 2 weeks through the day, I spent 2 weeks sitting (I did say sitting) in various friends houses  There were times I politely told my husband I was moving out and into a hotel . We chose to get the kitchen done at the same time (2 weeks), it was a nightmare and I clearly remember saying never again and yet 10 years later ....


----------



## AJLang

HERE TINTINh
Amanda glad you enjoyed your studying and class said:
			
		

> Thanks TinTin the class was very enjoyable and Susie and I had a lazy day.
> Feeling very nauseous this morning but I hope that it will clear up because I'm going out for a rare midweek lunch with a friend that I haven't seen for ages


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AJLang said:


> Thanks TinTin the class was very enjoyable and Susie and I had a lazy day.
> Feeling very nauseous this morning but I hope that it will clear up because I'm going out for a rare midweek lunch with a friend that I haven't seen for ages



Have a lovely lunch, I have allready settled on cheesey toast for lunch, not that I am hungry or anything  Its a bit cold and very misty today. This could be a bad sign, hubby is meant to go up in a balloon ride tom morning at 6.30am, it wont be happening if it is misty. It was a 50th birthday gift and because of bad weather here in good old Scotland is he is now 51+ and still hasn't had his balloon ride !


----------



## AJLang

Morning TinTin. I hope that your husband has his balloon ride


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Just made it, it's still morning !! Got up early and had breakfast then back to bed. Plumbers still here, job taking much longer than anticipated, always does house is over 200 years old and has no straight lines anywhere !! Weather awful husbands balloon ride cancelled again. Feel so much better sleeping for 13 hours, maybe thats the trick get up at lunch time everyday


----------



## Mark T

Not nice weather here, and unfortunately there is more where that has been coming from.

Hopefully the plumbers finish up for you today TinTin 

At least my throat is feeling better today, have barely touched my throat sweets - which is good because they are all sugar free and thus contain polyol's - which are - laxatives!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Mark T said:


> Not nice weather here, and unfortunately there is more where that has been coming from.
> 
> Hopefully the plumbers finish up for you today TinTin
> 
> At least my throat is feeling better today, have barely touched my throat sweets - which is good because they are all sugar free and thus contain polyol's - which are - laxatives!



Well at least you have a toilet  Sorry your not well Mark hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Mark T

Did they finish your bathroom today TinTin?


----------



## AlisonM

Weather is pretty brrr here too. I've been on hot drinks only all day and put the heating back on... Again.

I'll treat everyone to a large hot toddy if we can find the barkeep. Kills all known germs... The toddy that is, not the barkeep.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Weather is pretty brrr here too. I've been on hot drinks only all day and put the heating back on... Again.
> 
> I'll treat everyone to a large hot toddy if we can find the barkeep. Kills all known germs... The toddy that is, not the barkeep.


Have we got one of those blow up emergency barkeeps somewhere - like the auto pilot in Airplane?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Mark T said:


> Did they finish your bathroom today TinTin?



Yes put the flags out !! 2pm precisely I could visit the toilet once more and I have to say it looks like a swanky hotel at the moment  Once all my rubbish is back in there it will not be the same , you feeling better ?

Freezing here as well Alison, heating well and truly fired up !


----------



## Mark T

HERE TINTIN said:


> Yes put the flags out !! 2pm precisely I could visit the toilet once more and I have to say it looks like a swanky hotel at the moment  Once all my rubbish is back in there it will not be the same , you feeling better ?
> 
> Freezing here as well Alison, heating well and truly fired up !


Glad you have a throne room now 

As usual my throat seems to feel worse as the day goes on, so now it's feeling uncomfortable.  Trying to decide between attacking a cold beer or being good so I can at least take paracetomol later.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Mark T said:


> Glad you have a throne room now
> 
> As usual my throat seems to feel worse as the day goes on, so now it's feeling uncomfortable.  Trying to decide between attacking a cold beer or being good so I can at least take paracetomol later.



Mmm, let me think about this. I know drink the cold beer now and take the paracetamol a lot later, either that or you will just sleep really well


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning it.s murky here and looks like rain again. We are going out for afternoon tea today in a cafe which is all set in the 3o.s style right down to the uniforms, music, china etc. So that will be a bit of fun. Oh my new shower is so lovely, I am a happy bunny today !! Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning it.s murky here and looks like rain again. We are going out for afternoon tea today in a cafe which is all set in the 3o.s style right down to the uniforms, music, china etc. So that will be a bit of fun. Oh my new shower is so lovely, I am a happy bunny today !! Have a nice day everyone



Have a lovely time TinTin  It's a bit gloomy here too, but supposed to be brightening up later


----------



## Northerner

I have just realised that it is Friday today - I have been convinced all day it was Thursday!


----------



## AlisonM

Nope, it's a cold, wet miserable day, but at least it's definitely Friday. Not that it makes much difference when you're not working.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Had a very nice lunch and the rain held off for most of the time. We went to Dundee after and there was a hippy type market on so walked around that but it was a bit cold. Pretty tired out now, but was a good day !


----------



## runner

Morning all!  Hope you're enjoying the bank holiday weekend - feels the same as every other at the moment!  Sun and cloud here, but good drying day, so better get dressed and hang out the washing!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Evening, been dry but cold here today. Visited the in-laws and lay on their sofa instead of my own ! Had a lovely day and mu-in-law made me lovely bran scones to bring home , hope you all had good day


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Evening, been dry but cold here today. Visited the in-laws and lay on their sofa instead of my own ! Had a lovely day and mu-in-law made me lovely bran scones to bring home , hope you all had good day



Glad to hear you had a nice day TinTin  It's been a lovely day here, sunny, but a bit on the cold side!


----------



## Mark T

It's been nice here - cold if the sun went behind the clouds but nice when it didn't.

Trying to decide if I should drag my little one off to a Classic Car show or just go there myself.  Last time (at a different show) he complained every time I tried to look at the cars and tried to take him away from the play area.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Mark T said:


> It's been nice here - cold if the sun went behind the clouds but nice when it didn't.
> 
> Trying to decide if I should drag my little one off to a Classic Car show or just go there myself.  Last time (at a different show) he complained every time I tried to look at the cars and tried to take him away from the play area.



You will probably think I am horrible Mark, but if he is not much older than last time and possibly won't enjoy it I would go on your own and take him somewhere child orientated that he will love another time. If not you are in danger of neither of you having a nice time together. You better now ?


----------



## Mark T

HERE TINTIN said:


> You will probably think I am horrible Mark, but if he is not much older than last time and possibly won't enjoy it I would go on your own and take him somewhere child orientated that he will love another time. If not you are in danger of neither of you having a nice time together. You better now ?


No you are absolutely correct, and it won't take me long to have a good nose around on my own.  I'll see how he feels next weekend.

I'm feeling a bit better - I haven't touched any throat sweets yet today or paracetomol.  Although my throat is still tender.

The interesting thing is that yesterday was also my last dose of omeprazole.  That does have the side effect that it can cause swelling of the mouth/throat - but I did come off it for a couple of days to see if that was the problem before and thought it wasn't.  Although I did have an throat infection which might of confused things.

Hope you are feeling good after a nice day


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Mark T said:


> No you are absolutely correct, and it won't take me long to have a good nose around on my own.  I'll see how he feels next weekend.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better - I haven't touched any throat sweets yet today or paracetomol.  Although my throat is still tender.
> 
> The interesting thing is that yesterday was also my last dose of omeprazole.  That does have the side effect that it can cause swelling of the mouth/throat - but I did come off it for a couple of days to see if that was the problem before and thought it wasn't.  Although I did have an throat infection which might of confused things.
> 
> Hope you are feeling good after a nice day



Well I am a bit confused after that {about the omeprazole that is !) Some would say I am always a bit on the confused side  I am tired and have just eaten my breakfast bran scone, yet I don't feel all that guilty


----------



## Steff

Evening all.
Been a couple of days this dam cold got the better of me had me down in the dumps, both ears have popped now and i aint been much further then bed today.
The suns been lovely as well.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Steff said:


> Evening all.
> Been a couple of days this dam cold got the better of me had me down in the dumps, both ears have popped now and i aint been much further then bed today.
> The suns been lovely as well.



Hi Steff was wondering where you were. Hope you feel lots better soon, stay in bed weathers not that good !


----------



## Northerner

Hope you are feeling much better very soon Steff


----------



## runner

Hope you're on the mend Steff.  Kept feeling like I was getting a cough and cold, then it seemed better today.  Just been to see the Pye Hill Male Voice choir, where one of our singers sang solo as a guest. Nice evening.


----------



## Steff

Thanks all ..
Managed to muster enough energy together to make a pie for tea, so reckon thats my work for the day done lol.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon all, weathers cold and rainy. Not doing anything apart from playing at being the boss, my worker (husband) is cleaning under my expert eye


----------



## Mark T

Evening all and Happy Star-Wars Day 

Been another nice day today, question is, what to do on the traffic mayhem day that is sure to be tommorow!


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> Evening all and Happy Star-Wars Day
> 
> Been another nice day today, question is, what to do on the traffic mayhem day that is sure to be tommorow!



And may the fourth be with you too. 

Sort of wet here, we even had a snow flurry earlier, but it's got a bit warmer now and is merely raining.

As to your question. Stay home and barbeque?


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> ...As to your question. Stay home and barbeque?


Good idea, need to buy one first though...

Can never make my mind up whether to get a portable tinfoil one, a safe but generally dirty charcoal one or to get a more effective gas BBQ (but then have to store a gas cylinder in my shed - not keen).


----------



## AlisonM

Or alternatively, liberate a few bricks from somewhere and build one using them, an old roasting tin and a cooling rack. There's nowt like a bit of  DIY.  A pal of mine made one a few years ago using an old catering sized can of cooking oil (empty of course) which he sawed in two halves and covered in some sort of steel mesh he got from a hardware store. He put the charcoal in the tin and the mesh over it. It actually worked.


----------



## Steff

A very large vodka please
3 and a bit hours in a and e and 1 son with a broken ulna and radius in his wrist grr..


----------



## runner

Ooohhh, nasty Steff.  Hope son is OK.  Spoke too soon about cough and cold - felt bad again yesterday and haven't slept a wink tonight, although not due to cough - just one of those nights.  I will sleep tonight!  Sunny here already, and loads of birds in the garden!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Sorry about son Steff, hope he is ok. 

Well it is warmer here today but sky is really grey and will rain soon I think. Not doing much for bank holiday, visiting daughter at her flat and then out for a meal tonight. So tired today, not from lack of sleep , just want more ! Soz you not well Runner and had a bad night, it's horrible when you cannot sleep. Have a nice day everone


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, I hope that its a simple break and there are no complications Steff.  Trips to A&E are not fun at the best of times.


----------



## AlisonM

Steff, I'm so sorry, I hope the wee soul is all better soon. And Runner, I know what it's like, hope you get a decent night's rest tonight.


----------



## Steff

Thanks all, we have appt at bone clinic for the 19th to get a more proper cast on at the minute he is in a temp cast and a coller and cuff sling, schooaint an issue as he is right handed and its his left wrist thats broke, only issue is PE and hes only just started athletics club but ive wrote various notes to the relevent people.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Evening all, had a nice day in Perth with daughter, shopping just for a change  Then out with husband for a lovely goodbye meal, he leaves for work wed afternoon . Never rained all day until 9pmish !


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Dull and dreary here this morning ,luckily the tube strike has been called off 3 days of misery on packed buses and heavier traffic would of cheesed me off for sure lol.   Had a fun morning getting lads uniform on but we got there.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, the sun is shining and house already warm !! Going to hospital to meet renal physciatrist to see if he thinks I am mentally ready to go on tx list, still waiting to see surgeon and aneathatist who get the final say so, but it should be a step closer, unless of course I am a crazy old bird after all (no insult to crazy people theyre the best kind !) Have a lovely day everyone TinTin


----------



## runner

Hope son gets better soon Steff and can carry on with sports etc.  Hope all works out well Tintin - fingers crossed x

I don't worry too much about loosing a night's sleep - In know it will catch up with me sooner or later - and it did, thanks Alison!


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Well Chris had a risk assessment and he is excluded from all practical lessons ie pe drama and now cookery which is unfortunate timing as its jut started up yesterday for 6 weeks, he has been nominated a buddy which is his best mate and must leave lessons 5 minutes early and have dinner 5 minutes early,to which his mate is overjoyed.

Thanks runner we will get there.. 

Lovely day so far


----------



## runner

Hi Steff, yep, sunny here too.  Still got sore muscles from gardening on sunday! Unfit or what!  How long has son been excluded from practical lessons, poor lad?


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi Steff, yep, sunny here too.  Still got sore muscles from gardening on sunday! Unfit or what!  How long has son been excluded from practical lessons, poor lad?



Well it'll be for a  good while, as he is getting a proper plaster of Paris one on on the 19th for 6 weeks gr


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, it's raining quite heavy here. Have had infuriating morning, computer wouldn't let me on forum (how dare it). Have been trying since before 9am and am now in a bad mood as is husband because have sat glareing at it refusing to get ready  Bad day all round, husband is returning offshore today, so will be on own for 2 weeks, hope it flies by. Have a good day everyone


----------



## AJLang

Morning all.  Sorry to hear about the problems with the computer TinTin.  I had a lovely walk with Susie this morning and then a lot of thinking about what I'm going to do and making decisons about my future.  After a few bad days I now think that I know my way forward now  - I just hope that I've made the right decisions this time


----------



## AlisonM

Ran out of tea in my flask just now, and no-one else is here at the mo, so I went on a wee adventure to the kitchen to refill it. Not a good idea, first I had to use a light plastic jug to fill the kettle and dropped it twice, then struggled to fill the flask and then, on my way back I dropped the flask as well (I had it in a little backpack thing I use to carry stuff around the house and it slid off my good shoulder). Luckily it hasn't broken though it did hit my stick pretty hard. Now I'm safely back in bed and exhausted after a long trek of at least 12 yards there and 12 yards back. Sigh. I am SO fed up of this. At least I have some tea.


----------



## AJLang

Alison I'm not surprised that you're so fed up, it must be horrible for you.  It's a long while ago now but when I broke my leg after a car crash I found it so frustrating that I couldn't get round. The same frustration when each hand was out of use after carpal tunnel release. Therefore I can partially understand how you're feeling. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all,

Nice to have got off at 3 today home wit feet up x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Have had a friend visit today and then out for a cuppa this afternoon with another one. So am now home and tired, it's been a lovely sunny day here. Hope you all having a good day !


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. TinTin it sounds like you had a lovely time yesterday I had a horrible day with BGs going up after corrections to 16 and then down to 3.2 by the evening alongside feeling yucky.  It wasn't nice but today is a much better day.  OH had to be in work early so we were up at 6am getting ready to walk Susie.  I'm preparing Duck A L'Orange for dinner and going to work on my creative writing this morning with some tidying planned for the afternoon or maybe some gentle pottering with the vegetables  Nothing structured I'm just going to go with the flow


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone. Hi Amanda I had a rrotten night, started going hypo at 2am and had to correct twice, it was 3am before it improved and settled with a bs of 5. Then like you I must have overcorrected as it was too high this morning. Feel awful and really anxious today. I think having to talk about my future tx with friends yesterday has upset me. I had to go through it all twice. Now today I was thinking of going to coffee shop, I havent been for over a month but am so nervous, everyone will want to know how I am and I am not sure what to say,and it is going to rain !! 

Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin
I'm sorry to hear that you had such a rotten night and that you are feeling anxious.  It probably will be difficult telling people in the coffee shop BUT you need to do it so that you are getting out of the house and have their support. In my experience the more that you talk about something that isn't nice the easier it gets to deal with.  As your OH is away please don't spend the day on your own. Make sure that you update us later as to how your trip to the coffee shop went xx


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Go for it Tintin!  Hope you all have a good day.

Had a great evening with the singers yesterday - am learning to be a 'musical director' in leaps and bounds, although it's beginning to take over my life 
Picking up our 'new' car today after our old Mondeo has just about given up the ghost - I shall miss it.  Also our dog Willow's 10th birthday today - so must do something special for her


----------



## AJLang

Happy birthday Willow. Woof woof from Susie


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi well made it to the coffee shop and there was only about 5 of us in. Chickened out of telling anyone anything so when asked stuck to the I am fine routine, which is ok. It made life easier although I have noticed I cannot concentrate all I am thinking about is the transplant op., which is ridiculous as it will be awile yet. I must learn to relax !! Hope you are having a good day


----------



## AJLang

I'm really pleased that you went to the coffee shop but I'm not surprised that you can't concentrate.  I'm a bit woolly headed day but I'm feeling positive. I tried studying this morning but found I couldn't do it because of my foggy head.  But having had some great advice from a friend last night  (online) and OH this morning I've decided to stop putting myself under pressure to study and to enjoy retirement.  So I'm trying to turn the spare room from a study into a fully functioning craft room


----------



## gail1

After noon all hope you are all well. have been out for a coffee with some of the other residents. As my bs was 12 this morning i was really good and only had diet coke everyone else had a cake as well. We all sat down opersite the counter and there were the most lovely looking starwberry tartlets on show they were screaming out to me EAT ME but i was good and didt get one but im telling you they will wander in and out of my mind all day now so i have come to this wonderful place and would like to place an order with the barmanof a full fat coke and the worlds biggust starberry tart and im not sharing it with anyone


----------



## AlisonM

Here you go. Enjoy


----------



## gail1

yummy yummy very happy tummy and no effect on the bs


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> Here you go. Enjoy



That is so not fair!!!!.....that looks lush!!!


----------



## Steff

Evening all.
Hope everyone's ok, have a gd wkend


----------



## runner

Morning all!  Damp start today.  Yum Gail and congratulations on willpower - can you spare any?  

Willow says 'Thank you Susie'.  

Oooo AJ, what you going to make?


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  The sun is trying to come out. Hi Runner I'm not naturally crafty but I've got several projects to try including patchwork hexagons and Decopatch


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  The sun is trying to come out. Hi Runner I'm not naturally crafty but I've got several projects to try including patchwork hexagons and Decopatch



Sounds lovely!  Nice thing about patchwork is you can take it anywhere until it gets too big to carry around!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, really wet here but feels mild (in my lounge with the heating on !!), going out for a couple of hours with a friend and after that will not be going out or seeing anyone until tuesday  Never mind , just roll on tuesday, sorry to all of you breathing a sigh of relief as it's the start of the weekend , have a good one


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning, the sun is out but clouds are full of rain from the look of them. I have got up with a, well actually half a sore throat, I don't know how that happens ! I am in for the day so it will be tv and housework probably . Have a nice day


----------



## Steff

Morning all,

Very windy here, been as far as the local shop and that's it for me, lads are off out and the sofa is mine hehe


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Very windy here, been as far as the local shop and that's it for me, lads are off out and the sofa is mine hehe



Wind has dropped off a bit here, was very windy yesterday and last night though  The odd glimpse of sunshine too, but rain threatened 

Enjoy your relaxing afternoon Steff!


----------



## Mark T

Was very windy last night - woke me a few times as we have the windows partially open to try get some heat out of the house.

Considering the forecast for this weekend was wall to wall rain, I've been quite pleased that it's not actually been that bad.

Found out today that my nephew is off to Australia for a gap year!


----------



## Steff

Wow nice one mark,hope he enjoys it.


----------



## Steff

Morning guys,
Dull start to the week but should be upto 19 bu thursday . Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, it's raining here and not so warm. Nothing on today apart from a gp apt this afternoon. Have a good day .


----------



## gail1

morning all im bored so have decided that on this island theres going to be a party tonight  you are all welcome we are going to drink the bar dry well i aim to anyway the first cream cake is on me


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi gail, totally bored here as well, mines a chocolate eclair and a gin if your asking !


----------



## Northerner

OK Ladies, I've laid on the food:




...and there's plenty behind the bar - all on the house, so help yourselves!




​
Enjoy!


----------



## AlisonM

Beam me over Scottie. NOW!


----------



## Mark T

MMMMmmmm, save some for me.

Although I'd kill for a nice chinese


----------



## Steff

Mmmmmm love it Alan


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Off to work...have a great day everyone. Suns shining here! x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all the sun is shining at the moment. I am up early as apt at Ninewells in Dundee at eye clinic. Then this evening going to a renal patient conference, it's always good so I am looking forward to it. Have a nice day everyone and have a good day at work Fluffyio.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning all the sun is shining at the moment. I am up early as apt at Ninewells in Dundee at eye clinic. Then this evening going to a renal patient conference, it's always good so I am looking forward to it. Have a nice day everyone and have a good day at work Fluffyio.



I hope things go well with the appointment TinTin  Sun shining here also - but for how long? Some dark clouds dotted about!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi all back from eye clinic and have been put on steroid drops until I go back in august. I have a severe allergy which flares up especially if dehydrated which happens a fair bit on all tablets I am on. When it does flare up that is when I get ulcers and I have to avoid this at all cost because after tx will be really dehydrated and ulcers will not heal up. On the other hand steroid drops can raise the pressure behind your eye which I do not want, it's a bit if a problem. Anyway it is thunder and lightening with heavy rain here, some bright bursts of sunshine inbetween. Going to set off back to Dundee in a couple of hours for conference, I am already a bit in the tired size, may snooze through it


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, it is going to tip it down with rain here, it has gone so dark I need a light on to see keyboard. I was planning to have a walk over to coffee shop as I havent left the house for a good few days. I still might go if it is not too windy to use an umberella, have a good day


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning all, it is going to tip it down with rain here, it has gone so dark I need a light on to see keyboard. I was planning to have a walk over to coffee shop as I havent left the house for a good few days. I still might go if it is not too windy to use an umberella, have a good day



Good morning TinTin  Goodness, it's blue skies and bright (warm!) sunshine here - wish I could send you some!

I hope the rain passes over and you can get out of the house


----------



## jalapino

Yep sunny..warm..Friday..6 hours till holiday starts woop woop!!!!

Have a nice day everyone!!!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

The rain did pass over and now the sun is shining quite nicely, still got the heating on though !! I have been to coffee shop and for a stroll to PO and chemist, thats me back in for the day. Happ holidays jalapeno, whats your first job on your list then ?


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> The rain did pass over and now the sun is shining quite nicely, still got the heating on though !! I have been to coffee shop and for a stroll to PO and chemist, thats me back in for the day. Happ holidays jalapeno, whats your first job on your list then ?



Well the very first one is...change door handles and hinges!!!

Then wash bike for a good cruise!!!


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear the weather cleared up TinTin, and that you were able to get out of the house. The good weather here enticed me outside and I am now knackered after spending two hours today clearing brambles and bindweed from the garden! That stuff grows blooming fast!  Bet I'm aching tomorrow!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear the weather cleared up TinTin, and that you were able to get out of the house. The good weather here enticed me outside and I am now knackered after spending two hours today clearing brambles and bindweed from the garden! That stuff grows blooming fast!  Bet I'm aching tomorrow!



Fancy doing my garden Alan? That would be another job of my list!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Fancy doing my garden Alan? That would be another job of my list!!



You're joking mate - I've hardly scratched the surface of mine! It's 100ft long and as soon as you've worked your way down to one end it's time to start back at the front again!


----------



## AlisonM

Like the Forth Road Bridge Northe.

It's a positively tropical 17c here today, bikini weather in the Highlands.  So I've rung the changes and made some Iced Green Tea with peach juice in. Yum. Got to the kitchen and back without any disasters this time too.


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> You're joking mate - I've hardly scratched the surface of mine! It's 100ft long and as soon as you've worked your way down to one end it's time to start back at the front again!



Ha ha!!! ......with a garden that long you should have a sports day!!!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Northerner said:


> You're joking mate - I've hardly scratched the surface of mine! It's 100ft long and as soon as you've worked your way down to one end it's time to start back at the front again!



That is a field not a garden Northener !


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> That is a field not a garden Northener !



Hence the sports day!!....I reckon Northerner could have a diabetes sports day? then he could lay on all the food and maybe win a trophy?....im good at the egg and spoon race ha ha!! 

P.s don't worry Alan we can bring are own grub lol


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> That is a field not a garden Northener !



No, next door's is a field  It used to be a really nice garden with all manner of shrubs and plants in it - when he bought the house he ripped them all out and turfed over the whole garden  

Mine still has some nice shrubs and plants in it (and a lot of 'wildlife habitat'! )


----------



## Steff

i dont get that i typed have a good weekend 10 mins ago,hmm not there till now


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> i dont get that i typed have a good weekend 10 mins ago,hmm not there till now



That is odd steff


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning everyone...another lovely morning here!! Summer has arrived at last...thank god ....maybe I can warm up now! Off to work again..zzz ..have a good day all x


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Morning everyone...another lovely morning here!! Summer has arrived at last...thank god ....maybe I can warm up now! Off to work again..zzz ..have a good day all x



Looking good here as well FJ!  Hope you have a good day!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, when the rain stops (looks like a shower) I am sure it will be sunny like yesterday. I saw the summer sun down south on the news last night, looks lovely. Going out with a friend today, have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning all, when the rain stops (looks like a shower) I am sure it will be sunny like yesterday. I saw the summer sun down south on the news last night, looks lovely. Going out with a friend today, have a great weekend everyone



Have a lovely day TinTin  There's quite a bit of cloud here at the moment, hopefully the Sun will poke through before too long!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's scorching hot here already, the plan is to use the pressure hose on an elderly ladies patio as it's a bit green and she is afraid of slipping. Told her to put the kettle on as would do the job for her after lunch today if convenient for her. At least it will keep me cool.


----------



## gail1

its a nice warm day here  just been out to the garden center for a drink rest of the day im planning to do sweet fanny adams


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> its a nice warm day here  just been out to the garden center for a drink rest of the day im planning to do sweet fanny adams



Makes sense on a day like today Gail  Have a lovely afternoon!


----------



## jalapino

Well been out in the garden all morning now!!!!! I am flippin knacked!!! 

So hot in the garden no breeze!!!! so I think time to put the feet up and chill with the still!!


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone it is gorgeous here. I've been supervising OH as we try to rescue the vegetable patch which has been consumed with weeds.


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Hi everyone it is gorgeous here. I've been supervising OH as we try to rescue the vegetable patch which has been consumed with weeds.



Good luck with the weeding Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Jalapino I'm very impressed with how well I've supervised the weeding


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Had a lovely sleep in this morning weather here is gorgeous. Going to take Susie for her walk and a food and craft fair. Then it's back to supervising the vegetable garden clear up - it should be finished today


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning AJ ...I have a dog called Honey and she loves the sun..shes laying out in the garden soaking up the rays 
Have a great day x


----------



## Northerner

Well it's a real scorcher here today - hours of unbroken sunshine, not clouding over in the afternoons like it has done for the past couple of days


----------



## AlisonM

It's raining here. Just for a change.


----------



## AJLang

Fluffy Jo said:


> Morning AJ ...I have a dog called Honey and she loves the sun..shes laying out in the garden soaking up the rays
> Have a great day x



Hi Fluffy Jo Susie says hello to Honey Until this year Susie used to lie in the garden most of the day not caring how hot she got. She doesn't do as much now because she sleeps for hours and hours after her walk - but that's not surprising as she will be 15 in October. What kind of dog is Honey and how old is she?


----------



## Mark T

Been really nice here today.

The fair was in town but all the rides where between £3 and £5 so only did a couple.  Although one of them I won't be trying again - came out feeling like I'd been in a washing machine on full spin


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> It's raining here. Just for a change.



Oh dear!!...it has been nothing but beautiful sunshine here..BBQ....not trying to rub it in


----------



## jalapino

Mark T said:


> Been really nice here today.
> 
> The fair was in town but all the rides where between £3 and £5 so only did a couple.  Although one of them I won't be trying again - came out feeling like I'd been in a washing machine on full spin



You have actually been in a washing machine??


----------



## Steff

Shockinly and uncomfortably warm lads went to the Arsenal parade up at Islington, so pleased i said i wasnt going , its been 24 here i hate it, and tomorrow yup if i aint hating work enough at the minute its gonna be 24 gr


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Shockinly and uncomfortably warm lads went to the Arsenal parade up at Islington, so pleased i said i wasnt going , its been 24 here i hate it, and tomorrow yup if i aint hating work enough at the minute its gonna be 24 gr


Yeah, I don't like it when it gets this warm either.  We at least have had a decent breeze today that kept the worst of it down.  Fortunately from tuesday it's supposed to drop back down again.


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> it's supposed to drop back down again.



23-22 then


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 23-22 then



Hope it's better than you fear Steff, that's the problem when you're a Northern Lass in the big smoke!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

AJ...Honey is a 6 year old fox red Labrador...il see if I can post a pic...bear with me 
 ...ok..no I cant haha ...I will change my profile pic to her for a couple of days so you can see her.
Susie is a good age and I don't blame her for wanting to sleep after her walk...bless her..they have a good life don't they!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

oo ok..i lied..it worked   im so sorry to admin that its such a large picture!
This is Honey and one of our cats Minty sunbathing


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Its messed your thread up..so as soon as AJ has seen it..i will delete it x


----------



## AlisonM

Fluffy Jo said:


> Its messed your thread up..so as soon as AJ has seen it..i will delete it x


Don't worry about it. Like the colour coordinated pets.


----------



## Northerner

Beautiful animals FJ, no worries nice to see them


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning it was quite bright a minute or so ago but is now a bit on the dark side. Lots of showers over weekend here but warm I think. Don't delete picture FJ its such a lovely photo I want to show it to my husband but he is still away and won't be back until thursday night. Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all, another lovely day here  I'm having cavity wall insulation installed at the moment - very noisy! Hope it doesn't take too long. Bloke is drilling holes in wall at the moment - sounds drastic


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Good morning all, another lovely day here  I'm having cavity wall insulation installed at the moment - very noisy! Hope it doesn't take too long. Bloke is drilling holes in wall at the moment - sounds drastic


They pump the stuff into your walls at high pressure, so keep an eye out for it emerging from odd places, like window frames!


----------



## Northerner

They're still at it....


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> They're still at it....



Have they done yet?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Have they done yet?



Yup! Finished about half an hour ago. They weren't supposed to be turning up until 12:30, they came at 9:00! Still, at least it's done and out of the way, and it cost me nowt


----------



## Pumper_Sue

There is the biggest thunder and lightening storm ever taking place here now  Poor little dog next door is going nuts she hates them as scare her so much


----------



## AJLang

Fluffy Jo said:


> AJ...Honey is a 6 year old fox red Labrador...il see if I can post a pic...bear with me
> ...ok..no I cant haha ...I will change my profile pic to her for a couple of days so you can see her.
> Susie is a good age and I don't blame her for wanting to sleep after her walk...bless her..they have a good life don't they!


Hi Fluffy Jo - Honey looks gorgeous and I love the way that she is laying with the cat.  They do have a good life, Susie is rarely on her own even though she now tends to ignore me during the day - but from time to time she looks up just to check that I'm there


----------



## AJLang

Well I've done something that I haven't done in ages on my own. I walked to the bus stop that is quite a walk for me and I went into town on my own!!! When I left the house I was 7.9 but by the time I got to the town bus station i was 5.2 so I needed some dolly mixtures for my walking. I bought my brother's birthday card and bought the Big Issue seller's last magazine - I offered to let him keep it to resell but he said that he was happy to finish for the day. He had two doggies sleeping next to him and they looked very cute Susie was very happy when I got home


----------



## AlisonM

Wide awake and bored out of my skull. I think I need a Mickey Finn.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AlisonM said:


> Wide awake and bored out of my skull. I think I need a Mickey Finn.



I really wish I had known that Alison, I could not sleep last night and was up until 5am then went to bed and slept for 4 hours. I should be dead on my feet but no still hyper !!


----------



## AlisonM

HERE TINTIN said:


> I really wish I had known that Alison, I could not sleep last night and was up until 5am then went to bed and slept for 4 hours. I should be dead on my feet but no still hyper !!


Me too. I had to get up by 9am to go for my physio session and thought I'd be a zombie, but I'm still wide awake.


----------



## AlisonM

Aybdy's affy quiet the day. Have yese aw gone tae hibernate an hide fae the cauld or what?


----------



## Mark T

Hibernation sounds like a good idea 

I was struggling sleeping last night as well.


----------



## AJLang

I've been hibernating for the last few days. Mum fell and broke her wrist in two places - we won't know until Tuesday if it needs operating on and she has other health problems so I'm feeling flat. She lives three hours away and I don't drive if OH takes me we're not sure if Susie is up to the journey. Mum doesn't want me getting the train up there but fortunately she does have dad to look after her. I'm going to try to be more positive today and do some pottering around the house


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I've been hibernating for the last few days. Mum fell and broke her wrist in two places - we won't know until Tuesday if it needs operating on and she has other health problems so I'm feeling flat. She lives three hours away and I don't drive if OH takes me we're not sure if Susie is up to the journey. Mum doesn't want me getting the train up there but fortunately she does have dad to look after her. I'm going to try to be more positive today and do some pottering around the house



Oh no!  Poor Mum, I hope she's not in too much pain and that it heals well, and quickly. 

Shocking weather here, more like November - very wet, very cold and very windy! I might be imagining it, but my house did feel much warmer than expected when I got in from my appointment, could the cavity wall insulation be making a difference?


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan I'm glad that your house is feeling warmer. The weather here isn't very nice either.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Northerner said:


> Oh no!  Poor Mum, I hope she's not in too much pain and that it heals well, and quickly.
> 
> Shocking weather here, more like November - very wet, very cold and very windy! I might be imagining it, but my house did feel much warmer than expected when I got in from my appointment, could the cavity wall insulation be making a difference?



Amanda sorry about your mum you must be a bit stressed out, hope she is fine.

Northener for once it has been nicer here weather wise than down south, so there  I think the cavity wall insulation does make a difference. We recently had proper draught excluders fitted to all of our doors whilst we were having our boiler replaced and that made a real difference. Though we do live in a draughty old cottage, you may not have that problem. TinTin


----------



## Steff

Evening all.

Off on works du tonight few drinks.. Hope everyone has a good wkend I'm working tomorrow x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Off on works du tonight few drinks.. Hope everyone has a good wkend I'm working tomorrow x



Enjoy the do Steff! Don't be 'fragile' for work tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Amanda sorry about your mum you must be a bit stressed out, hope she is fine.
> 
> Northener for once it has been nicer here weather wise than down south, so there  I think the cavity wall insulation does make a difference. We recently had proper draught excluders fitted to all of our doors whilst we were having our boiler replaced and that made a real difference. Though we do live in a draughty old cottage, you may not have that problem. TinTin



No, I do - I live in a very draughty old house!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Enjoy the do Steff! Don't be 'fragile' for work tomorrow



Moi never lol


----------



## AJLang

The weather here is awful. We had tickets to see Toyah at the Crick Boat Show this evening but it's raining outside and pouring with rain so we've decided to stay home. Susie is happy with our decision


----------



## HERE TINTIN

It's been cold here but no rain thankfully. Husband and his brother going to see "Genesis" band tonight (don't think Phil will be putting in an apearance at our local hotel !), anyway I get the tv remote to myself, bonus


----------



## AJLang

I saw Phil in concert once and he was brilliant


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, heavy rain here. Got up and bs was 3.4 but felt fine, had b/f as normal and still feel fine, strange normally thats a hypo for me. 

Amanda he enjoyed his concert, mama Genesis supposedly uk's best tribute band, concert lasted 3 hours ! He has seen the real Genesis as well. Hope you are well this morning, I have a bit of a sore eye again, cannot shake this allergy and don't even know what I am allergic to


----------



## AlisonM

Same here, it's pitch dark and pouring rain.


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone. TinTin I'm glad that hubby enjoyed his show. Sorry to hear about the sore eye and Alisonn sorry to hear about the weather. We got absolutely soaked when we walked Susie yesterday but today has been lovely.  I've had a really nice day. Lovely walk with Susie this morning. Went for a wine tasting at a local vineyard then discovered beautiful walled gardens at Castle Ashby - I never knew they existed despite living locally for all of my life. We then went to a craft show which had some wonderful items on display. Then back home to Susie and watering my vegetable plants. I need to plant them out very soon.


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Hi everyone. TinTin I'm glad that hubby enjoyed his show. Sorry to hear about the sore eye and Alisonn sorry to hear about the weather. We got absolutely soaked when we walked Susie yesterday but today has been lovely.  I've had a really nice day. Lovely walk with Susie this morning. Went for a wine tasting at a local vineyard then discovered beautiful walled gardens at Castle Ashby - I never knew they existed despite living locally for all of my life. We then went to a craft show which had some wonderful items on display. Then back home to Susie and watering my vegetable plants. I need to plant them out very soon.



Sounds lovely Amanda 

Especially the wine tasting!!!


----------



## AJLang

Jalapino it really was a lovely day, especially the wine tasting  I was hoping to start planting up the vegetable garden today but it is cloudy and chilly. Looking forward to wrapping up for the Susie walk and then curling up with a book encouraging my OH whilst he cleans the carpets with the heavy duty carpet cleaner that we are hiring


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, it's dull here, looks just like yesterday which was really rainy till late afternoon. Going to attempt some housework until leave for apt later, have a good day...TinTin


----------



## jalapino

Bah humbug!!! Wet n horrible here!!! and off to work!!! 

10 days off just want to stay home now!!! 

Have a nice day all!!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Bah humbug!!! Wet n horrible here!!! and off to work!!!
> 
> 10 days off just want to stay home now!!!
> 
> Have a nice day all!!!



Hope your day goes well Ant  A bit grey here at the moment, not holding out any hopes of doing any gardening/battling the bindweed monster today!


----------



## AJLang

Morning Jalapino and Northerner. Raining here as well so I won't be working on the vegetable gardening. I think some housework and hobbies such as knitting


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning Northener, jalapino and Amanda, it's raining here as well but must go out so it's brolly weather ! Have a nice day knitting Amanda and enjoy work lalapino, you will love it once you are there , don't trip up on anything today


----------



## jalapino

Wow that was a fun day!!!......NOT!! 

That was a shock to the system getting back to work!!!

Hope you all had a good day!


----------



## AlisonM

jalapino said:


> Wow that was a fun day!!!......NOT!!
> 
> That was a shock to the system getting back to work!!!
> 
> Hope you all had a good day!


So you didn't fall off, under, over or into anything then? This is good.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> So you didn't fall off, under, over or into anything then? This is good.



Ha ha!!.....nope as the day progressed I actually got quite confident going up and down the ladders!! 

The old noggin still hurt when I slipped on the bike helmet...sorter of a reminder to be carful!! 

That gives me an idea!! where the helmet in the garden!!


----------



## AlisonM

I've been there Jalapino, one day at work (before I joined the unwaged) I was trying to sort the photocopier and banged my head really hard on a shelf above it. I had the headache for days and a massive bruise on my forehead which had everyone convinced I'd been beaten up. I still have a small dent near my hairline where the injury was. And don't forget, I'm the twit who dropped a piano on her foot.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> I've been there Jalapino, one day at work (before I joined the unwaged) I was trying to sort the photocopier and banged my head really hard on a shelf above it. I had the headache for days and a massive bruise on my forehead which had everyone convinced I'd been beaten up. I still have a small dent near my hairline where the injury was. And don't forget, I'm the twit who dropped a piano on her foot.



OOOOO!!!! Ouch!!!....dare I ask...how the hell do you drop a piano on your foot?


----------



## AlisonM

We were trying to move it into a ball room ahead of a ceilidh and one of the wheels was stuck so we had to carry it. I lifted my end a bit higher to get it onto the low stage and it slipped out of my hands. As you say, OUCH! Result, one broken toe. The piano was fine though.


----------



## AlisonM

Ooh, treats! A neighbour has just been in give me four huge wholegrain cheese and onion baps to taste test it's a new recipe she's trying. Yum. So good. I iz happy.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> Ooh, treats! A neighbour has just been in give me four huge wholegrain cheese and onion baps to taste test it's a new recipe she's trying. Yum. So good. I iz happy.



Well pass them around then!!!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Ooh, treats! A neighbour has just been in give me four huge wholegrain cheese and onion baps to taste test it's a new recipe she's trying. Yum. So good. I iz happy.



Slurp!  

I still have a lump on my shin where I banged it moving a desk a couple of weeks ago, it's still sore as well  My own fault for not working out the geometry properly beforehand!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Slurp!
> 
> I still have a lump on my shin where I banged it moving a desk a couple of weeks ago, it's still sore as well  My own fault for not working out the geometry properly beforehand!



At least we all have something in common!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning , a bit grim here at the moment  but may improve like yesterday. Well folks off to relax at Peebles Hydro until friday, so hopefully a bit of swimming and no doubt eating will be done. Visiting the in-laws on the way there , can relax after that  Have a great day everyone...TinTin


----------



## AJLang

Have a lovely time TinTin


----------



## Northerner

Have a nice relaxing time after all the recent stresses TinTin  A bit gloomy and damp here currently - where did all that sunshine go?

Have a good day everyone


----------



## runner

Morning all!  Sorry haven't dropped in for a while - been busy and away BH weekend with a stall at a very muddy Crick Boat show - still clearing up the mess and it's not good drying weather here 

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Northerner

Nice to hear from you runner  Hope you managed to flog some stuff to make up for the mud!


----------



## runner

Yes I did thanks Northe, and met some lovely and talented people too.  Got a couple of commissions to work on with a bit of a challenge - nice!  Guess who left her wells outside the front door at home!


----------



## Northerner

Typical Bank Holiday!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Runner we had tickets to the Crick Boat Show because I wanted to see Toyah. But the horrible weather made me stay at home.


----------



## Mark T

We have just been there and back to visit my parents in Dorset for the weekend.  Coming back in the rain last night was just a bit tiring!

The weather was fortunately not too bad and we had some fun.  Although the little one did pick up a nasty cough.


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Hi Runner we had tickets to the Crick Boat Show because I wanted to see Toyah. But the horrible weather made me stay at home.



Hi AJ - she was great, although we had to go outside the marquee (stopped raining by then) to peer through the doorways to actually 'see' her.  The Roy Orbison/Travelling Willburies tribute band was good too. Also liked the last act on Sunday night - excellent musicians (didn't catch their name.)  Some recompense for the mud


----------



## Mark T

Slightly off-topic, but...

Anyone fancy playing some fantasy darts - http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?p=493276

I'll buy put some drinks and snacks on the bar for the winner


----------



## jalapino

Mark T said:


> Slightly off-topic, but...
> 
> Anyone fancy playing some fantasy darts - http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?p=493276
> 
> I'll buy put some drinks and snacks on the bar for the winner



Can I bypass the darts as I am rubbish and have the drinks and snacks?


----------



## Mark T

jalapino said:


> Can I bypass the darts as I am rubbish and have the drinks and snacks?


Nope, no free virtual food 

You could always choose randomly - after all it's the fun of taking part (but I'll give you a tip, make one of your selections Netherlands, based on current form).


----------



## jalapino

Mark T said:


> Nope, no free virtual food
> 
> You could always choose randomly - after all it's the fun of taking part (but I'll give you a tip, make one of your selections Netherlands, based on current form).



Oooooo!!! I will have to have a look!!


----------



## runner

Morning all - who won the darts?  I know Steff's good 

Large coffee please.


----------



## gail1

just after a corner to curl up in feeling blue so put me under one of the optics glug glug


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> just after a corner to curl up in feeling blue so put me under one of the optics glug glug



OK, nice drop of Southern Comfort, don't forget to breathe!


----------



## gail1

Northerner said:


> OK, nice drop of Southern Comfort, don't forget to breathe!



yum yum happy gail


----------



## runner

Hi Gail and Northe, nice to see you in the bar!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi Gail and Northe, nice to see you in the bar!



Hi runner - it's too soggy to be outside, we just had a right old downpour!  Won't be mowing the 'lawn' this afternoon


----------



## runner

Dry here at the mo. but think the rain is coming our way again.


----------



## Mark T

runner said:


> Morning all - who won the darts?  I know Steff's good
> 
> Large coffee please.


One Massimo latte coming up 

If you mean the fantasy darts, it doesn't start till the 6th June which is why I'm trying to collect in some entries.


----------



## jalapino

Evening all....glad to be back at home now! the boat I am working on is nearly done!!! WOOP WOOP!!!

Hope you all had a good day!!


----------



## Steff

Evening all

May I have a large white wine and lemonade please, keep the salted nuts coming to


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> May I have a large white wine and lemonade please, keep the salted nuts coming to



Here you go Steff:


----------



## Mark T

Whose nuts would you like salted Stuff?


----------



## AlisonM

It's been a mad day. First the choice of a visit from ATOS or a visit to the hospital (gee, that was a tough one ). Then, when I got home I found I'd lost my MiFi dongle while I was out. Queue frantic call to Three who have disabled it. Now I have to go in to their shop tmoz and buy a new on and they will knock 50% off the cost of it from my next bill so itcwill cost me £22.50 instead of £45. Deal! But you'll forgive me, I'll be off now till tmoz, I'm doing this on the phone and it's a bleedin nightmare. Be good now.


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear that Ally


----------



## Steff

Mark T said:


> Whose nuts would you like salted Stuff?



Stuff lol been called many things


----------



## jalapino

Good morning!....well a very groggy looking day!....where is the sun?

Well have a good day all  

Getting that Friday feeling!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Good morning!....well a very groggy looking day!....where is the sun?
> 
> Well have a good day all
> 
> Getting that Friday feeling!!



I doubt we'll see much of the sun today Ant! Hope you have a good day, don't work too hard


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> I doubt we'll see much of the sun today Ant! Hope you have a good day, don't work too hard



I think your right Alan  The boss is not in this morning so a nice steady pace for me 

Have a good one!!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Cloudy here. I'm beginning to feel better so will do some gentle pottering in the hope of being fully recovered for the weekend. Susie is being wonderful company


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all...a day off work today..yay! What to do.The weather was meant to be good but its not looking too promising so far.Hubby has the day off too but he sat up half the night watching films,so he hasn't surfaced yet 
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Stuff lol been called many things


Phone auto correct!  Or was my phone trying to write hot stuff?


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear that Ally


I'm Ba-a-a-a-ack!  Could have been logged in hours ago, but it's a lovely day out there, so I was abducted by my neighbour for a trip to Hopeman and the beach. Her whippet had pups last night, so we had a look at the five of them, three dogs and two bitches, beautiful wee things.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I'm Ba-a-a-a-ack!  Could have been logged in hours ago, but it's a lovely day out there, so I was abducted by my neighbour for a trip to Hopeman and the beach. Her whippet had pups last night, so we had a look at the five of them, three dogs and two bitches, beautiful wee things.



How lovely!  Glad to see you are back, and that you have had a nice day out


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon, I am back from a few days away at Peebles. Had a great time evan though weather wasn't too good. Had nails done at the spa in the hotel, now a bright purple colour  Sun came out as we travelled home, typical but hubby in garden planting now. Lovely to be back, missed you all


----------



## AlisonM

Ah well, that'll be the summer finished here, it's just started raining again.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Afternoon, I am back from a few days away at Peebles. Had a great time evan though weather wasn't too good. Had nails done at the spa in the hotel, now a bright purple colour  Sun came out as we travelled home, typical but hubby in garden planting now. Lovely to be back, missed you all



Glad to hear you had a good time TinTin


----------



## gail1

went back to the flat today it seemed so odd stepping in there this monday i will have been at stepping out 6 weeks this monday. i feel better in my self have had a couple of a+e visits but you cant change things straight away. even people at bridges today commented on how well i looked


----------



## AlisonM

Are you moving back to the flat then Gail?


----------



## AlisonM

Hey, where are you all? 9pm and I'm in here alone. Have you all decided on an early night?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Hey, where are you all? 9pm and I'm in here alone. Have you all decided on an early night?



NCIS season finale!


----------



## AJLang

I was in bed asleep by 8pm because I'd been very naughty having fun. OH unexpectedly had the afternoon free so we decided to go out...to the champagne and cocktail bar where we spent the afternoon. Absolutely scrummy cocktails, bubbly and tapas  it felt very good doing it because I hadn't left the house since Monday due to not feeling well.  Cloudy here today so after the Susie walk I'm going to curl up and read my book


----------



## AJLang

HERE TINTIN said:


> Afternoon, I am back from a few days away at Peebles. Had a great time evan though weather wasn't too good. Had nails done at the spa in the hotel, now a bright purple colour  Sun came out as we travelled home, typical but hubby in garden planting now. Lovely to be back, missed you all


Sounds lovely TinTin. We missed you too


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I was in bed asleep by 8pm because I'd been very naughty having fun. OH unexpectedly had the afternoon free so we decided to go out...to the champagne and cocktail bar where we spent the afternoon. Absolutely scrummy cocktails, bubbly and tapas  it felt very good doing it because I hadn't left the house since Monday due to not feeling well.  Cloudy here today so after the Susie walk I'm going to curl up and read my book



Glad to hear you had a good time Amanda, you deserved it after the time you've had! 

It's cloudy here too, but mild. Just done my washing so hoping we don't get any showers! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## gail1

AlisonM said:


> Are you moving back to the flat then Gail?



in about 6 months time i will be moving back to flat it depends on how long social services will fund me here for now


----------



## AlisonM

Ah, I see. I hope they fund you for as long as you need then.


----------



## jalapino

Afternoon everyone!!....having a BBQ today!!! woop woop!!


----------



## gail1

jalapino said:


> Afternoon everyone!!....having a BBQ today!!! woop woop!!



so i take it we are all invited


----------



## jalapino

gail1 said:


> so i take it we are all invited



Awwww sowie gail!!! it's been all cooked and done now!!!....but there is left overs?


----------



## Mark T

My neighbours are having a BBQ and party.

We had a note through the door a few days ago telling us they were having a party and apologising in advance for any noise and disturbance.  Although, you can barely here them and there is only a small smoke plume!

But nice of them to pop the note in considering some of the others have had parties where they have been playing loud music till 11.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. Beautiful weather here today. I'm planning to plant up the vegetable patch today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning. Beautiful weather here today. I'm planning to plant up the vegetable patch today



Good morning Amanda, everyone  It's started off bright here today also. What veggies are you planting? I really need to start growing my own, but I procrastinate so much that the growing season is always over before I get round to it!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner. I don't have anywhere to germinate the seeds so have to confess to buying them as small plants/seedlings from the garden centre.  I've got carrots, tomatoes, courgettes, lettuce, cauliflower, peas and sweet corn to grow in the garden - a small quantity of each, plus peppers and auberge plants in tubs. I think I may also have one pumpkin plant.  I always start out well but then the slugs come along


----------



## jalapino

Morning all (( waves )) 

I see sunshine!!.....I love planting veg but like Amanda says those pesky slugs!!!


----------



## Northerner

I used to know the word for slug in 30 languages!  It was a good ice-breaker when I was abroad and met many people from different countries, they were always highly amused that I knew the word for slug in their language!  I can only remember about ten now.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Thank you Northerner for my first laugh of the day! Why did you choose the word slug? 
My sore throat has turned into a cold...went to bed last night all shivery and horrible ( after watching the Froch n Groves fight..less said the better...) and woke up feeling slightly better ...but im not at work today so its all good


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Thank you Northerner for my first laugh of the day! Why did you choose the word slug?
> My sore throat has turned into a cold...went to bed last night all shivery and horrible ( after watching the Froch n Groves fight..less said the better...) and woke up feeling slightly better ...but im not at work today so its all good



Hope you start to recover as the day goes on  I chose 'slug' because I have had a lifelong aversion to them. When I was a student they used to come into the kitchen through gaps under the door and there would be slug trails over everything  Many of the words are similar, so easy enough to remember


----------



## Cat1964

Northerner said:


> Hope you start to recover as the day goes on  I chose 'slug' because I have had a lifelong aversion to them. When I was a student they used to come into the kitchen through gaps under the door and there would be slug trails over everything  Many of the words are similar, so easy enough to remember



When I lived with my mum and dad the slugs used to come in the back door you'd find them all over the kitchen and in the hall. Slime trails everywhere. My bedroom was the only bedroom downstairs so at night if I had to go to the loo I'd switch on all the lights to check for slugs. Mum and dad always kept their old ice cream containers. If I found a slug in the house I'd get a container and wait till the slug crawled in it and open the back door and chuck the container with slug into the garden! There was one morning I got up and dad was having a cup of tea. Every so often he'd comment his tea tasted funny. Mum went into the kitchen later and went to fill the kettle and found out why dad's tea tasted funny. There was a dead boiled slug in the kettle!!


----------



## Northerner

Cat1964 said:


> ...Mum went into the kitchen later and went to fill the kettle and found out why dad's tea tasted funny. There was a dead boiled slug in the kettle!!



Aagh!  That happened to a friend of mine! I get them in my current house. It's an old house and there are gaps in the floorboards and under the skirting so it's impossible to keep them out, although what they come in for I have no idea - surely there are better things to eat outside? They are usually gone in the morning, but leaving evidence behind. If I get up in the night then there is almost bound to be at least one in the front room, hideous creatures!

Actually, you've just reminded me, I wrote this a few years ago 



> It’s a little known fact that diabetics need to keep their distance from slugs. I read recently on the forum about a poor lady who chanced upon a slug that had crawled onto her cooker during the night and so distressed her that her blood sugar levels shot up and stayed high for several hours afterwards. I can only speculate that there is some form of chemical message that is given off by the noxious slime they leave in their wake, stimulating stress hormones in humans, and raising blood sugar levels.
> 
> Caution should therefore be observed when these creatures are in the vicinity, and the age-old defences of salt and beer should be administered immediately on sight, before any harm is done…
> 
> It may befall you, late at night, to wander through the house,
> But be beware of things that lurk, like spider, slug or mouse!
> What’s that you say? A mouse is known to scurry through the gloom,
> And spiders too may weave their webs in corners of the room…
> But slugs? You speak in jest my friend! What fears do they inspire?
> They’ll hardly leap from out the murk, or breathe on you with fire!
> 
> But slugs have powers little known – the slime that they exude
> Can raise the sugars in the blood, playing havoc with your mood!
> Emitting powerful pheromones, they signal to your brain
> To flood your blood with cortisol, until the slug is slain!
> So arm yourself with salt and beer, to keep the beasts at bay!
> And slay the ghastly gastropods – despatch them on their way!


----------



## AlisonM

We have to have a line of salt around the doors to stop the slugs getting in the house and it seems to work. Then I have little yoghurt pots full of Guinness by the veg that they drown in to keep them off my leafy things. I hate slugs, yeuch! They're not as bad as silverfish though, thank heavens we don't have them up here, they were rife in my first flat in London, disgusting.


----------



## Pete H

I know I word for slug but I won't say it.... Put five sunflowers out into the garden Thursday night ( and put slug bait down ) and today I see they have been eaten right down to the stem not a leaf to be seen ..... Bless them ....


----------



## AlisonM

Pete, I cut up a two litre water bottle to make cuffs about 4" high that sit around the base of any plant the little devils are likely to fancy. The plant grows up inside the cuff. Stops the slugs but doesn't stop the snails.


----------



## Northerner

I always thought 'The Slug and Saltpot' would be a great name for a pub


----------



## Pete H

Ok mate thanks for that, I have nursed them from seed put them out every day bring them in at night in case to cold, then out in the garden for three days and gone, there's a lot to be said about putting three ton of concrete down and painting it green


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> I always thought 'The Slug and Saltpot' would be a great name for a pub



ROFL! A sister chain to the Slug and Lettuce maybe?


----------



## gail1

i hate slugs i stood on one once had just stepped out of front door and wots worse i was bare footed


----------



## jalapino

Good morning all!!

Have a splendid day! I am orf to work now ......weekends just not long enough! ttfn!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Managed to get a bit of gardening in before the predicted rain, hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Cat1964

jalapino said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> Have a splendid day! I am orf to work now ......weekends just not long enough! ttfn!!



So true.....worst thing was I woke at 5.15am this morning. My alarm goes off at 6am. I now make it a rule that if I wake with less than an hour left to sleep I just get up because usually if I go back to sleep I wake up grumpy!! I didn't go to bed till 12:35am too.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all,
Day off and slept till 10.40 yikes over a month since I slept passed 545am ..
Hope alls well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all,
> Day off and slept till 10.40 yikes over a month since I slept passed 545am ..
> Hope alls well



Ah good, it sounds like you needed it Steff!


----------



## jalapino

I wish I could get a lie in like that Steff.....but you do deserve it!!!


----------



## AJLang

Well whatever my BGs do tomorrow I'm planning a nice day Susie walk, relaxing bath with my Lush bath bomb, reading Chicklit on my Kindle and cooking risotto


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Well whatever my BGs do tomorrow I'm planning a nice day Susie walk, relaxing bath with my Lush bath bomb, reading Chicklit on my Kindle and cooking risotto



Sounds like a plan! With the rain that's forecast I certainly won't be gardening!


----------



## AJLang

If it doesn't rain here tomorrow I'm delegating the vegetable watering to OH...although he needs persuading


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Raining here, but just a light rain and I didn't get too wet on my run. Can't believe it's a year since my Mum passed away, time flies.


----------



## Steff

Morning all.

Been raining but stopped for now, forecast says 26 degrees for London Saturday yikes .

(((((((Hugs)))))) Alan x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Been raining but stopped for now, forecast says 26 degrees for London Saturday yikes .
> 
> (((((((Hugs)))))) Alan x



Thanks Steff


----------



## AJLang

Thinking of your Northerner 
Rainy day here. Still don't feel great but managed Susie walk before a bath and going back to bed. Sitting here now with Susie laying at my feet - that's what I call complete happiness


----------



## Cat1964

Ah Northie thinking of you (((hugs)))


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Thanks for the hugs guys, much appreciated 

Looking brighter here today, blue skies and sunshine. Annoyingly though, after last night's thunderstorm, my broadband connection keeps dropping. To restart it I have to make a call on my landline to my mobile which seems to make it connect, but only for a short while before it drops again, grrr!!!  At least I don't have to 'answer' the call!


----------



## Northerner

Ha, excellent! I was expecting a delivery from John Lewis this morning, between 7am and 2pm - half expected it to be closer to 2pm, but they have just turned up bang on 7! Sorted!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone I'm glad that your delivery arrived early Northerner. Sunny here. Been for a nice Susie walk. Feel the best that I have all week.  Going to curl up with my new magazines and get some energy so that I can enjoy a long weekend with OH and Susie


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone I'm glad that your delivery arrived early Northerner. Sunny here. Been for a nice Susie walk. Feel the best that I have all week.  Going to curl up with my new magazines and get some energy so that I can enjoy a long weekend with OH and Susie



Have a lovely day!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner I hope that you have a lovely day as well


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Wow Alan that's good service For once lol.
Have a nice day all, sunny skies here at min


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Wow Alan that's good service For once lol.
> Have a nice day all, sunny skies here at min



Good morning Steff  I was shocked! Good job I get up early! 

Hope you don't get too warm if you're working.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning , having rubbish weather here, warm with torrential rain  Never mind I have a pal visitimg me today so hopefully will not have to venture out


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning , having rubbish weather here, warm with torrential rain  Never mind I have a pal visitimg me today so hopefully will not have to venture out



Ooh! Stay nice and dry indoors! Unfortunately, the forecast is for rain up there on Saturday also, so you'll probably have to spend most of your time in the pub...


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Stay nice and dry indoors! Unfortunately, the forecast is for rain up there on Saturday also, so you'll probably have to spend most of your time in the pub...



That will be such hard work, don't know how I will survive


----------



## AlisonM

It's been throwing it down here all day as well and it's getting dark already.  I'm creaking a bit today too, so staying under the duvet and recruiting my strength for the weekend. A Saturday afternoon spent in good company in the pub will be nice whatever the weather does. I hope it dries up a bit on Sunday though, I really want to go to the Mela.


----------



## jalapino

Good Morning All!!! 

Finally it's nearly the weekend!! 

Today is going to be a warm one here on the south coast, not looking forward to spending the whole day in a tent that is like a green house when that sun hits it!!

Have a lovely day every one!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Good Morning All!!!
> 
> Finally it's nearly the weekend!!
> 
> Today is going to be a warm one here on the south coast, not looking forward to spending the whole day in a tent that is like a green house when that sun hits it!!
> 
> Have a lovely day every one!



I don't envy you Ant, hope it's not too bad and you can get out for a break and some fresh air 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AJLang

Morning Jalapino, Northerner and everyone else. Sunny day here.  OH has a day off so got to sleep in until 8am. Susie walk soon, then pottering around the garden followed by doing some history studying - if it's still sunny I will do the reading in the garden


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning it.s just the same here, humid and rainy. Grey cloud everywhere ! Going out much later for a meal and then visiting daughter in Perth. 

Jalapino hope you survive the day in the heat, if not it will be fried chilliman tonight  I am just envious you said my 2 fave words sun and coasr in your post, none of that here. Does a Loch and rain count ?

Have a lovely day in garden Amanda and you have a good day as well Northener .


----------



## AJLang

Thanks TinTin. Have a good day


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning it.s just the same here, humid and rainy. Grey cloud everywhere ! Going out much later for a meal and then visiting daughter in Perth.
> 
> Jalapino hope you survive the day in the heat, if not it will be fried chilliman tonight  I am just envious you said my 2 fave words sun and coasr in your post, none of that here. Does a Loch and rain count ?
> 
> Have a lovely day in garden Amanda and you have a good day as well Northener .



Bloody hell what a day!!!

Well your right I am fried chilli man today!!!

Trust me it was a horrid day!!! I have been stuck in a tent and in this small hole ALL day!!!....it was sooo hot in there!! I am shattered and ma back is killing me!!!





Now where are those violins for me???


----------



## AlisonM

It's your own fault Ant. Instead of being an artisan you should have been an effete office worker like wot I was, then you get air conditioned offices and an endless supply of tea.

It's pretty damp and dreary here just now too. We did have some sun earlier though and it was nice then. The rain started about the time I put the washing out, so I've dumped it in the dryer instead.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> It's your own fault Ant. Instead of being an artisan you should have been an effete office worker like wot I was, then you get air conditioned offices and an endless supply of tea.
> 
> It's pretty damp and dreary here just now too. We did have some sun earlier though and it was nice then. The rain started about the time I put the washing out, so I've dumped it in the dryer instead.



My own fault!!! 

Hey some one has to get these boats done for the toffee nosed ermm folks!! 

We had the hamster down here today!! ( Richard Hammond )....and he had a Brand New Porsche delivered to Port Solent the other day!!

Talk about rub are noses in it!!


----------



## AlisonM

Can he even see over the steering wheel?


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> Can he even see over the steering wheel?



Ha ha!!!....there are very big gaps between the helms wheel!!


----------



## AlisonM

I didn't know Porsches had helms.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> I didn't know Porsches had helms.



Lol!!! I thought we were on about the boats!!! 

Maybe he should have a mini helm wheel for his new motor?


----------



## Steff

Have a good weekend all, im now off til Wednesday cannot blooming wait, M has decorated the living room was so kind of him to do it while i was at work cause i cant do decorating it stresses me out real bad, but came home to cookie dough walls left to mint green lol quite the change x


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Have a good weekend all, im now off til Wednesday cannot blooming wait, M has decorated the living room was so kind of him to do it while i was at work cause i cant do decorating it stresses me out real bad, but came home to cookie dough walls left to mint green lol quite the change x



Enjoy your days off Steff you deserve them!!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Have a good weekend all, im now off til Wednesday cannot blooming wait, M has decorated the living room was so kind of him to do it while i was at work cause i cant do decorating it stresses me out real bad, but came home to cookie dough walls left to mint green lol quite the change x



Well done M!  Steff, I hope you have a lovely break, you deserve it!


----------



## jalapino

Good morning all!!! got rid of the kids today!! woop woop!!!

So a nice weekend without no stress!! 

Now then what shall I do?.....it's flippin raining here! maybe a nice meal out later!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Hopefully the rain will clear North for us Ant and we have a nice day! Managed to get out for my run at 6:30 so missed the storms!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## gail1

we now have the rain as well


----------



## Mark T

We had a big thunderstorm and rain shower pass over, although fortunately we were sitting in a coffee shop when it hit.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Afternoon all 

What a wierd day it is weather wise. First rain, then sun, then thunder now sun. Good job i am still poorly and can't go out, i wouldn't know what to wear  

How's everyones day going so far? Anything exciting happening?

Although i'm not sure, i think Jalapino is abit excited to get rid of the kids, but i'm not 100% sure


----------



## jalapino

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> What a wierd day it is weather wise. First rain, then sun, then thunder now sun. Good job i am still poorly and can't go out, i wouldn't know what to wear
> 
> How's everyones day going so far? Anything exciting happening?
> 
> Although i'm not sure, i think Jalapino is abit excited to get rid of the kids, but i'm not 100% sure



You should be 100% sure!!! Woop Woop!!.......it's been a lush sunny day after the rain went!...had a bbq!! feeling very full!!.....chicken.. pork schnitzel..and salad was proper lush!!!! 

Hope you feel better soon.....a nice brisk walk is always good mrs mad to get those lungs full of good needed air!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Lovely sunny day here, with bright blue, cloudless skies 

Hope it's the same where you are, have a great day


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning everyone
Its the same here Northerner...think its going to be a hot one! 
Im feeling good today...my tooths all sorted and im happy that's over.Had a nice scale and polish and im looking very shiny and new


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy Jo said:


> Morning everyone
> Its the same here Northerner...think its going to be a hot one!
> Im feeling good today...my tooths all sorted and im happy that's over.Had a nice scale and polish and im looking very shiny and new



Ah, that's great news Jo, nothing better than getting something like that over and done with!


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Impressed I slept till 9 today yay, nice day and guna get nicer, taking myself to buy some plants today, hope everyones well


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Impressed I slept till 9 today yay, nice day and guna get nicer, taking myself to buy some plants today, hope everyones well



Hope you're having a nice day Steff. As much as I love plants I can't gave them in the house as Lucy just eats them!!! My garden is rubbish too. It's north facing so gets very little sunlight so no point in planting anything in there. I planted daffodils last year and it was May before they flowered and even at that they were the puniest looking daffs I've ever seen!


----------



## jalapino

Morning all 

Hope you all had a good weekend!

Off work today!!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon jalapino, what are you doing with your day off ? I had a great weekend in Glasgow, I posted some more photos in the Kelvingrove museum on the meet thread if anyone wants a look. I am so tired today, did not get up until 11 am . Have tidied round a bit and now it is time for a wee rest and a cuppa !


----------



## AlisonM

I'm the same, exhausted and having a lazy day. I really enjoyed the weekend though and will post a few more pics in an album on my page soon.


----------



## jalapino

Evening ladies!! 

Hayfever been so bad could not go to work as I looked like I had been beaten up!! 

Got some proper stuff now so feeling so much better!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Evening jalapino, sounds like you had a bad day but glad things are improving. I have spent the day between conking out on the sofa and going hypo, glad when tom arrives ....Tintin


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Hope everyone's well


----------



## runner

Evening Steff and all.  Beautiful day here, but was stuck indoors most of the day.  didn't sleep at all last night, so just got up and messed about, as you do!  Feel OK now but looking forward to crashing out tonight.  specially as DIL just rang to ask if I could look after grandaughter with sick-bug from 7.15 am tomorrow!  'Spect we'll both cosy up and watch a DVD or two.  got a sneaking suspicion her sister might 'develop' the bug overnight too if she knows she's having a day off school and coming here LOL

Hope you all have a nice evening.


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone hope you're all well. I've been a bit shattered today and have paced myself. Had lovely Susie walk and then went back to bed. Spent the rest of the day reading my Chicklit book and some pottering in the garden. A lovely day


----------



## jalapino

Nice to see you had a nice day Amanda.....well of to work we go!!!

Have a nice day everyone!!


----------



## Bloden

Morning folks. Well, they're promising sunshine here today, once the clouds have disappeared! Only a week to go till the end of term, and looking fwd to my holidays.  Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## jalapino

Bloden said:


> Morning folks. Well, they're promising sunshine here today, once the clouds have disappeared! Only a week to go till the end of term, and looking fwd to my holidays.  Hope you all have a nice day.



Bet ya can't wait!!!!

It was to hot at work felt proper ruff today....then had a nice cold shower!!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Jalapino, Bloden and everyone else. I've had a lovely day. Walked Susie and then watered the vegetable garden.  Spent time studying and I was introduced to the Open University's Disabled Students Facebook page - they're really lovely people. Had an afternoon sleep and now enjoying a glass of wine. Another perfect day


----------



## Bloden

jalapino said:


> Bet ya can't wait!!!!
> 
> It was to hot at work felt proper ruff today....then had a nice cold shower!!



Same here! My poor students were visibly melting. Even playing games was too much effort. Another hot one on the way today!


----------



## jalapino

Bloden said:


> Same here! My poor students were visibly melting. Even playing games was too much effort. Another hot one on the way today!



Hiya Bloden.....been another hot day working in the sun so glad it is the weekend now!!!.....had my 2 appointments yesterday and today and am hiding from the moderators


----------



## Bloden

Well hot here today. Phew! Roll on the weekend - beach, here I come.  What's everyone else up to?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Bloden , jalapino and everyone, I am just back from a lovely trip up North at a place called Aberfeldy. The weather was a bit rubbish, humid and torrential rain followed by bursts of sunshine, quite confusing !! It was beautiful and relaxing though  I have come back so exhausted. I am resting tom and going to see daughter on sunday for fathers day. Jalapino it must be difficult working in the heat but I am still well jealous, it must be beautiful by the coast, I am getting bored of constant rain now  I am trying to put a couple of photos up of trip so here goes...Tintin


----------



## jalapino

WOW!! Amazing views TINTIN!!!!! you look like you were enjoying yourself!


----------



## runner

Hi all, looks beautiful HereTintin!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

runner said:


> Hi all, looks beautiful HereTintin!



It was lovely , cannot wait to go back. How is everyone toight, I am busy trying not to watch the footie, just listening and looking up occasionally !!


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Well i popped on here to get away from footy, comes to sumit when im actually going to bed before my son on a Saturday lol, i have no interest in the world cup grrr x


----------



## Bloden

Looks fab, Tintin. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, yes it was lovely Bloden. It is a real drizzly morning here which is a shame. Hubby supposed to be golfing with our daughters boyfriend, first time !!! and it's for fathers day so I hope it dries up for them. House is cold today contemplating putting the heating on for a wee while but am being vetoed 

Morning Amanda and jalapino how you both this morning ?....Tintin


----------



## Cat1964

It's an overcast day in Glasgow but the sun is trying hard. I can hear someone cutting their grass and as yet I haven't taken my hayfever tablet, so my hayfever's gone a bit nuts just now. Sophie is working today, I have a mountain of washing to be done, then ironing to do. Hubby has popped out for the papers and something for breakfast and my Asda shopping is due to be delivered. A busy day for me then methinks.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Likewise Steff.  Luckily OH went to social club to watch it and I watched DVD Best Marigold Hotel - great!


----------



## AJLang

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning Amanda and jalapino how you both this morning ?....Tintin



Morning TinTin thank you for asking. After nearly falling down the stairs on friday and being light headed/sleeping lots yesterday I feel great after taking tablets that I'd been prescribed earlier in the year for similar symptoms which were diagnosed as a ear problem with a very long name just got back from Susie walk and a trip to Waitrose for ingredients to make a range of sandwiches for a savoury champagne afternoon tea. Soon going to the garden centre and Hobbycraft, I can't wait


----------



## Steff

Evening all,
Been a lovely let up in the sun today,a nice breeze, tomorrow is set to be 19 so im happy with that i can cope at work with that lol.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning Amanda, jalapino, steff and everyone, the sun is out, and it feels warm. This is a major improvement and maybe I can go out without a raincoat on today, hurray  Hope you are all well.


----------



## AlisonM

A stiff gin and a bottle of industrial strength valium would be useful right now. I'm having a wee fit of the willies ahead of the visit from the ATOS Grand Inquisition tomorrow. I have all the paperwork to hand, and I've got with the recording function on my phone all set, but heard today that the CAB lady can't be there and my neighbour pal is away at her dad's in Oslo as he's not well, so it's just me. I am really not looking forward to this at all.


----------



## jalapino

Good morning all 

Going to be a very nice day today.

Have a lovely day all......remember to put your sun tan lotion on, I burnt my neck at work and did not realize until I have my hair cut last night!!! ouch!!


----------



## Bloden

AlisonM said:


> A stiff gin and a bottle of industrial strength valium would be useful right now. I'm having a wee fit of the willies ahead of the visit from the ATOS Grand Inquisition tomorrow. I have all the paperwork to hand, and I've got with the recording function on my phone all set, but heard today that the CAB lady can't be there and my neighbour pal is away at her dad's in Oslo as he's not well, so it's just me. I am really not looking forward to this at all.



Hope it goes well, AlisonM.


----------



## AlisonM

Bloden said:


> Hope it goes well, AlisonM.



Nowt happening for now, she's late.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, it is not so nice here today, but quite humid  I think. I am not leaving the house today, husband off at 1.30ish to work Never mind I have 5 apts at the moment to keep me busy for the next 2 weeks 

Hope visit going well Alison .....Tintin


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Good luck Alison.


----------



## AlisonM

runner said:


> Morning all.  Good luck Alison.



Thanks everyone. It wasn't nearly as scary as I expected, let's hope I get the results I'm hoping for.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Thanks everyone. It wasn't nearly as scary as I expected, let's hope I get the results I'm hoping for.



Ah, that's good to hear  Hope there are no spanners cast into the works and you get the right result


----------



## AlisonM

Wow! It's a whacking great 72°f up here and I'm sitting in the jungle we laughingly call a garden, baking. Can I haz a Pimms pliz? With all the fruit on sticks and a wee parasol?


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x
Day off today, very nice indeed, made a nice mackeral salad for lunch mm


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all x
> Day off today, very nice indeed, made a nice mackeral salad for lunch mm



Yum! Oily fish, oily fish, by far and away the nicest dish!


----------



## Steff

LOL Alan.
How are you ?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> LOL Alan.
> How are you ?



I'm OK thanks Steff, just feeling a bit trembly about the eye laser tomorrow  But it'll all be over and done with soon


----------



## Bloden

Good luck with the laser, Northener.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Good luck with the laser, Northener.



Thank you


----------



## AlisonM

Good luck for tomorrow from me too. Do you have transport arranged for after?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Good luck for tomorrow from me too. Do you have transport arranged for after?



The bus!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> The bus!



!!!WOT?!!! Laddie, if you can afford it, at least get a taxi home. It'll be a LOT less stress.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> !!!WOT?!!! Laddie, if you can afford it, at least get a taxi home. It'll be a LOT less stress.



I'll see (!) how it goes. I've managed to get myself home after a bottle of vodka in the past, I have a good homing instinct


----------



## gail1

hope the laser goes well Alan. i meet my new support worker from Rethink for the first time today, it went really well she made me feel at ease Think im going to get on well with her. i was rather proud of myself i went down the hignstreet and to the library was a big couple of hours for me
Hope you are all well take care


----------



## AlisonM

Sounds like you've had a good day Gail. I'm glad you got on with her and it's great that you were able to get out and stuff. Well done.


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> hope the laser goes well Alan. i meet my new support worker from Rethink for the first time today, it went really well she made me feel at ease Think im going to get on well with her. i was rather proud of myself i went down the hignstreet and to the library was a big couple of hours for me
> Hope you are all well take care



Thanks Gail  Great to hear about your SW and trip out, well done you!


----------



## runner

Good Luck Alan, I'm sure it will all go well x

Gail, that's great, hope you feel proud!


----------



## runner

Oops, forgot to say morning all


----------



## Bloden

gail1 said:


> hope the laser goes well Alan. i meet my new support worker from Rethink for the first time today, it went really well she made me feel at ease Think im going to get on well with her. i was rather proud of myself i went down the hignstreet and to the library was a big couple of hours for me
> Hope you are all well take care



Glad you had a great day, Gail. I had a fab day too...jinx.


----------



## Northerner

In-ger-luuuuuund!!!! :d


----------



## Cat1964

Northerner said:


> In-ger-luuuuuund!!!! :d



Have to say at least when I am getting ready for work now they might just tell us about the news and not about England's World Cup 'efforts'


----------



## gail1

thanks everybody its another warm close day her hope you all are well


----------



## Steff

Evening all.. Been a bit, nice mojito sounds very appealing ty


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, it is already quite sunny here, so hopefully another good day. I didn't sleep as well last night but feel ok today. My brave thing today is I shall walk to the shop myself, I have a friend visiting and I want to get something nice for lunch. Have a lovely day everyone ....Tintin


----------



## Cat1964

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning everyone, it is already quite sunny here, so hopefully another good day. I didn't sleep as well last night but feel ok today. My brave thing today is I shall walk to the shop myself, I have a friend visiting and I want to get something nice for lunch. Have a lovely day everyone ....Tintin



Good for you Tintin. It's a lovely day in Glasgow too, a pretty cloudless sky. Hope you have a good day with your friend


----------



## AJLang

Have a lovely day Cat, TinTin and everyone. We had a lovely sunny walk with Susie but it is getting a bit cloudy now. Going to the garden centre today to buy the last lot of flowers needed for our summer tubs


----------



## Cat1964

AJLang said:


> Have a lovely day Cat, TinTin and everyone. We had a lovely sunny walk with Susie but it is getting a bit cloudy now. Going to the garden centre today to buy the last lot of flowers needed for our summer tubs



You too Amanda hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## Steff

Morning all been soo hot
been on sofa since 4 was to blooming hot in bed lol


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> Morning all been soo hot
> been on sofa since 4 was to blooming hot in bed lol



I think I spent all night Steff with the duvet kicked off me.


----------



## Steff

Cat1964 said:


> I think I spent all night Steff with the duvet kicked off me.



LOL well we had 2 duvets on up until about a month ago now down to 1, if it was down to me id just have a mattress but not to sure OH agrees


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> LOL well we had 2 duvets on up until about a month ago now down to 1, if it was down to me id just have a mattress but not to sure OH agrees



2 duvets Steff!!!  You must have been melting? My hubby's cold natured but certainly not that bad. Phew!!


----------



## Steff

Cat1964 said:


> 2 duvets Steff!!!  You must have been melting? My hubby's cold natured but certainly not that bad. Phew!!



It wernt down to me lol, I got plenty cushion to keep me warm whereas Martin is stick thin ha x


----------



## Mark T

My wife doesn't like to not have something over her, so we have a thin cotton sheet under the duvet and push the duvet down when it's warm.

Although the biggest problem with this time of year is the fact it's light in the bedroom at 4:30am and that's with blinds on the window and the curtains being lined.  Downstairs is worse as there is no blinds and no lining.

Also I'm going to throttle that blackbird(s) if I ever catch it.  You can hear the thing even when it's sitting on top of the house next to ours it's so loud.


----------



## Cat1964

I have blackout blinds and lined curtains in my bedroom and still some light gets in, not too much though. We only have a duvet on our bed. Hubby likes to be covered up and I start off covered up. Usually within ten minutes I have it half off then through the night I end up kicking it off me while hubby tries clinging on to it!!! A constant battle.


----------



## AlisonM

Hot chocolate please. We seem to have gone from the longest day to the shortest in less than 24 hours. It's pitch black out there, cold and wet. I need defrosting.


----------



## Cat1964

AlisonM said:


> Hot chocolate please. We seem to have gone from the longest day to the shortest in less than 24 hours. It's pitch black out there, cold and wet. I need defrosting.



That's a shame Alison, it's been a lovely day here. I've still got all the windows open and the fan on in the living room. Please don't send it down.....you can hang on to it if you like


----------



## AlisonM

Cat1964 said:


> That's a shame Alison, it's been a lovely day here. I've still got all the windows open and the fan on in the living room. Please don't send it down.....you can hang on to it if you like



Gee, thanks. You're so kind.


----------



## Steff

Phewweeee, goodness me cant take this heat, tomorrow will be yukky back in work and saying 25 degrees tomorrow, will feel like about 50 at work grr.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, ran out of steam yesterday and was in bed by 7pm. Feel a bit better today, but this going to bed really early every other night seems to have a really bad effect on bs, not sure why. Weather was grey and not so warm yesterday and so far feels the same today. Hope you all well and have a lovely day. I have an early apt at dentist for a root canal and a possible extraction


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Aww Tintin..don't envy you that one...that was me a fortnight ago.Hope all goes well x
Im off to Ikea...wish me luck...I may be some time....


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Fluffy Jo said:


> Aww Tintin..don't envy you that one...that was me a fortnight ago.Hope all goes well x
> Im off to Ikea...wish me luck...I may be some time....



Ah the mystery of how to get out of Ikea !! Have fun


----------



## AJLang

Morning TinTin, Jo and everyone.  Well I planned a range of household chores and garden pottering but so far it's not going to plan. Got back from Susie walk had a hypo, sorted that out and then fell asleep in bed for an hour because I was exhausted...loaded the dishwasher and thought that I felt wobbly...then the jelly babies didn't work so I've now had a total of 9 jelly babies today. All I want to do now is have a sleep


----------



## AlisonM

Break out the bubbly, I can do my crochet again!. My wrist is still strapped up, but so much better today that I'm fairly whizzing through the pattern. Yay!


----------



## gail1

hello all was having a nice nap listerning to cds and Mary knocked on my door to remind me that i was on dishwaser duty so i come downstars i have a load full before i begin so  dishwasher is working away and i can hear my bed calling me dont know if its the heat but i feel wosy today i just feel hung over hada bad night mental health wise so maybe its the hangover from that. the next person to wake me up is going to learn a few new words


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AJLang said:


> Morning TinTin, Jo and everyone.  Well I planned a range of household chores and garden pottering but so far it's not going to plan. Got back from Susie walk had a hypo, sorted that out and then fell asleep in bed for an hour because I was exhausted...loaded the dishwasher and thought that I felt wobbly...then the jelly babies didn't work so I've now had a total of 9 jelly babies today. All I want to do now is have a sleep



Hope you are feeling better now Amanda, I have had a hypo/sleepy day as well.

Glad you can crochet again Alison, I know how much you were missing it


----------



## jalapino

Sunny here at work......and yet again they have smashed another boat up!!!!!!
Have a nice day all!!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all, day off for me very nice indeed weather wise


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, not so nice here, only going to get to 15 degrees today if that !! Been out to local shop and feels like rain. Staying in waiting for my new bp monitor to be delivered, kind of bored already !

Have a nice day off Steff and a good day at work jalapino


----------



## AlisonM

Hah! My turn. It's a lovely sunny day here and warm too. I've been pottering a bit again though the veggies still need a few more days. I wish they'd hurry up.


----------



## gail1

its raining here have spent the day snoozing or online still feeling wee bit blue had a cry earer on felt better for that. Hope everybody is well and happy Take care all


----------



## AlisonM

Mourn with me. My favourite big (500ml) mug just died on the kitchen floor. I am bereft, heartbroken that it's gone to the big china midden in the sky, gone to join the kiln invisible, fallen off it's mug tree. How can I be a proper teawife without a big mug? They'll throw me out of the union. Sigh. I'll have to raid Poundstretcher for another one.


----------



## gail1

AlisonM said:


> Mourn with me. My favourite big (500ml) mug just died on the kitchen floor. I am bereft, heartbroken that it's gone to the big china midden in the sky, gone to join the kiln invisible, fallen off it's mug tree. How can I be a proper teawife without a big mug? They'll throw me out of the union. Sigh. I'll have to raid Poundstretcher for another one.



AlisonM you are hereby dismissed from the teawifes union until you get another mug


----------



## jalapino

OMG what a day!!!

Been so hot and muggy here and had no shade all day where I was working!!

But!!!.....4 days off after tomorrow!!!! WOOP WOOP!!!! 

And before anyone says anything!! aka Alan ( Northerner )  yes another 4 days off!!!


----------



## AlisonM

It's blowing a gale here now, still sunny but there's ice in that wind. Brrr.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> It's blowing a gale here now, still sunny but there's ice in that wind. Brrr.



Really?


----------



## AlisonM

jalapino said:


> Really?



Really, really.


----------



## Bloden

Rushing round today buying presents for family...ferry tomorrow to Plymouth...VERY excited...annual trip to UK to see mum and dad, friends, etc. Love living abroad but miss family loads. As jalapino says: Woop woop! 
See you all (?) at July 12 London meet.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Evening one and all. Well it's not been a great day here. All i have seen is police, forensic examiners and ambulances everywhere. A pensioner was murdered on the next street over. 2 mins away and it's just so shocking. I mean i know these things happen but right on my doorstep, it scares me it has to be said. Poor man 

Otherwise it's been a nice day, i'm relaxed and just been pottering about odd jobs that needed doing ie housework  but now i have my feet up, laptop on and just smiling


----------



## jalapino

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Evening one and all. Well it's not been a great day here. All i have seen is police, forensic examiners and ambulances everywhere. A pensioner was murdered on the next street over. 2 mins away and it's just so shocking. I mean i know these things happen but right on my doorstep, it scares me it has to be said. Poor man
> 
> Otherwise it's been a nice day, i'm relaxed and just been pottering about odd jobs that needed doing ie housework  but now i have my feet up, laptop on and just smiling



Crikey Mrs Mad!!!

That is awful!!!!


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> Really, really.



Really Really Really????? 

Well I would gladly swap sun for cloud during the day on my end Ally!!!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

jalapino said:


> Crikey Mrs Mad!!!
> 
> That is awful!!!!



Yes, you will be able to read it in the echo or its on the news. Just so sad 

It makes you think about life and everything.


----------



## jalapino

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Yes, you will be able to read it in the echo or its on the news. Just so sad
> 
> It makes you think about life and everything.



Absolutely!!! just terrible


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, very cloudy here and was really cold earlier but I think the sun is trying really hard to come out. I am off to have an echocardiogram done today, which will be a breeze after the last couple of tests and dentist visit ! I was cursing the dentist whilst lyeing in my bed in pain and shivering from the cold at 5am this morning. What you all up to today ?, have a good day...Tintin


----------



## AlisonM

I'm rocking the 70s this evening on Spotify (much better than Last FM) and the sun's come out. Prawn cocktail please, just as a snack and, how many dinner parties did you go to in the 70s where that was the starter? 

It wasn't back to Ninewells again was it TinTin?


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Well so much for it being cooler today pfft


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Evening, where is everyone ? I have had to put my heating on  (Hangs head in shame !), but I am so cold. Nobody tell my other half ever  I am a wee bit bored with football, cricket and tennis !, hence I am lurking around here.....Tintin


----------



## Cat1964

Evening Tintin, I accidentally fell asleep when I came in tonight from work and have woken up very grumpy!  That's not like me to be grumpy either, so because I am so grumpy I've barely said a word to hubby and he is probably thinking I'm annoyed at him for something. I've let him watch the football but to be honest I'm sooooo fed up watching football every day.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I know  Cat1964, the football is everywhere !, I have taken to watching old dvd's its that bad. I hate falling asleep in the vening because then generally I cannot sleep at bedtime. I woke up at 5 this morning and am very surprised I am still awake, I feel like it might be a no sleep night


----------



## Steff

Another in the footy widow camp, i love footy but i hate the world cup lol


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> Another in the footy widow camp, i love footy but i hate the world cup lol



Then there's the tennis.....and soon the Commonwealth Games....then the new football season.....need I go on


----------



## Steff

Oh hell yeah I can't stand tennis lol.. Mind u I can sit watching nadal for a considerable length of time hehe


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning everyone. Im off to Portsmouth for the day with hubby and the dog. 
Tintin...I just read your post out to my husband about you putting the heating on. He thinks its amazing that even when the suns shining im still cold!! So now he knows its not just me


----------



## Steff

Fluffy Jo said:


> Morning everyone. Im off to Portsmouth for the day with hubby and the dog.
> Tintin...I just read your post out to my husband about you putting the heating on. He thinks its amazing that even when the suns shining im still cold!! So now he knows its not just me



Hav a good day jo


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> Oh hell yeah I can't stand tennis lol.. Mind u I can sit watching nadal for a considerable length of time hehe



Well yes I suppose....I could sit for a long time watching Federer. It's t
The way he plays you see.....ahem!!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

We all love Federer!
Thanks Steff...I had a lovely day x


----------



## Steff

Fluffy Jo said:


> We all love Federer!
> Thanks Steff...I had a lovely day x



Glad to hear it hun x


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Hallajulah we had rain and its dull today, never been so happy to see a sunless sky haha x 
Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Mark T

Considering we had weather warnings, it was mostly nice today with nice warm (rather then hot) sun.  Me and the little one did manage to get caught out in a short shower though.

Tomorrow looks like being a bit of a wet and nasty day though


----------



## AlisonM

It's freezing up here. It's the end of June and I have the heating on plus, I've been drinking Options Belgian all day to keep warm.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> It's freezing up here. It's the end of June and I have the heating on plus, I've been drinking Options Belgian all day to keep warm.


I bet, there is a 10 degree C difference between where we are and certain parts of Scotland.  That's quite a temperature gradient.


----------



## Steff

Grr got my hopes up, blooming sun grr


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

AlisonM said:


> It's freezing up here. It's the end of June and I have the heating on plus, I've been drinking Options Belgian all day to keep warm.



Good grief, i know Scotland suffers but that is just bonkers. I feel for you


----------



## AJLang

I've been swimming First time since the CFS was diagnosed and first time with the pump. It felt great


----------



## Dizzydi

Evening everyone.........the stalker is popping in for a quick elo!!!

Hope your all well. Miss you all.

Life is still hectic, my business has set of at a fast pace and not showing any signs of slowing down yet!!!!! I'm sure it will.

Harry is 2 at the end of July and I'm now deciding on the best time to approach our local authority to get re approved for baby no 2.

I've started with my 4th bout of germs. Only just got over last ones which lasted 6 weeks! So glad I have my gp and consultant reviews this week.

I'm gonna catch up on everyone's news properly.

Take care everyone, and catch you all soon xxx


----------



## Northerner

Hope you recover soon Di, and that the reviews go well  Great to hear that the business has taken off, and good luck with Baby 2


----------



## HERE TINTIN

It is lovely to hear from you di, sorry you have not been too well. Hope all goes well for baby number 2 and glad business is going strong. Keep popping in, its good to catch up.

I am so not tired and I feel a bit er, sick. Dont think I am going to sleep too well, probably nerves about tom.  Never mind I shall potter about a bit plan my wardrobe depending on the weather and then maybe I will be able to relax and nod off...Tintin


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> It is lovely to hear from you di, sorry you have not been too well. Hope all goes well for baby number 2 and glad business is going strong. Keep popping in, its good to catch up.
> 
> I am so not tired and I feel a bit er, sick. Dont think I am going to sleep too well, probably nerves about tom.  Never mind I shall potter about a bit plan my wardrobe depending on the weather and then maybe I will be able to relax and nod off...Tintin



Hope you manage to get some sleep TinTin


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Hope everyone is fine


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Hope everyone is fine



Good morning Steff  I'm fine thanks, I hope you are too  How is your Dad doing now?


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, it's going to be a hot one....


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning all, it's going to be a hot one....



Certainly is! I'd keep nipping into the meat locker if I was you Pete!


----------



## Steff

Morning all



Sorry Alan just saw ur MSG, dads ok here in 20 days x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Alan just saw ur MSG, dads ok here in 20 days x



Ah, that's good news Steff


----------



## AlisonM

Curled up on the sofa this afternoon with yet another big mug of Options, shivering as a gale force wind howls around the house. Brrr! Light rain and wind at 37Km/H it says on the weather app. HAH!!! I've had to tie my plant barrel to the garage wall to keep it upright and got soaked doing it into the bargain.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Curled up on the sofa this afternoon with yet another big mug of Options, shivering as a gale force wind howls around the house. Brrr! Light rain and wind at 37Km/H it says on the weather app. HAH!!! I've had to tie my plant barrel to the garage wall to keep it upright and got soaked doing it into the bargain.



Oh dear! It's too hot to move here!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! It's too hot to move here!



Swap you?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Swap you?



It would be nice if we could arrive at a compromise!


----------



## runner

Evening all - hope you've cooled down/warmed up now!  Had a lovely time at Braunston Historic boat Rally (had a stall there) over the weekend.  Lovely example of British history and culture.

Here's Timothy West on Vulcan (he and Prunella opened the show.)


----------



## Northerner

Looks great runner!  Big fan of Timothy West, especially from his 'Brass' appearances


----------



## runner

Night all.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning it's another hot sticky day.. Hope you guys who love this weather are making the best of it... Me roll on autumn ....


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning it's another hot sticky day.. Hope you guys who love this weather are making the best of it... Me roll on autumn ....



Morning Pete  Went out for a run this morning - very hot already at 6am  Spring is my season


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Morning Pete  Went out for a run this morning - very hot already at 6am  Spring is my season



Love spring and autumn even like the winter as long a we can get about and not snowed in, but hot humid weather totally drains me don't eat or sleep right, but some people love it so it's good for them and the kids can get out and about


----------



## runner

Morning Pete, Northe,  a little overcast here, so not quite so hot as the rest of you.  Hope you all sleep better tonight.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning runner  It looks like the hot weather may be confined to the South East today, then getting cooler tomorrow. Actually it always annoys me the way they divide things up into the 'South East' and South West' - Southampton is bang in the middle!


----------



## Pete H

runner said:


> Morning Pete, Northe,  a little overcast here, so not quite so hot as the rest of you.  Hope you all sleep better tonight.



Good morning Runner hope all is well with you ...


----------



## runner

Fine thanks Pete.  Sun is out now Northe, and it's heating up!  Often find the weather changes as you get near the coast too - we often get a sea mist if it's very very hot.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, little bit fresher this morning and rain on the way.


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning all, little bit fresher this morning and rain on the way.



Good morning Pete, everyone  It was very sunny here, but it's clouded over quite a bit now, so I suspect a shower may be on the way.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Good morning Pete, everyone  It was very sunny here, but it's clouded over quite a bit now, so I suspect a shower may be on the way.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day



Morning Alan, need it to cool down a bit, got six fridge motors in the shop and they were on all day yesterday, they throw some heat out plus I had to throw a bucket of water over the electric meter to try and slow it down .. ( only joking )


----------



## Steff

Morning all,hope alls well, another 25 degree day looks in store x


----------



## runner

Morning Steff, Pete, Alan and all.  Hotter here last night and think we're in for a warm one today.  Yeah  I have a legitimate reason to go and buy some clothes for my youngest grandaughter as she's 2 on Sunday


----------



## AlisonM

Wet and windy here again so I'm staying indoors with my crochet. The scarf is coming on and I have two more commissions after that, one of which I only have a photo of and no instructions so that will be fun.


----------



## runner

Hi Alison,  it's been really hot here today (and still is).  I've just taken on a commission where I had to try and copy a piece of old crochet lace and make it a similar size.  Wrote it down as I went along!  Good luck.


----------



## Northerner

Raining here now - went outside and the rain smelled lovely  Had to go out to cool off after hefting a 6ft, 7-shelf bookcase down the stairs, it was HEAVY  I expect to see quite a few bruises on my shins tomorrow after using them as the chief means of guidance from step to step. Shan't do that again in a hurry!


----------



## runner

does that mean you've got rid of some of your books?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> does that mean you've got rid of some of your books?



Don't be silly!  I wanted them in my front room


----------



## runner

Phew,  was getting worried for a minute!


----------



## Steff

Hallajulah we have rain


----------



## runner

LOL Steff - I think you're sending it our way - today the heat you've all been talking about arrived. Rain forecast overnight.


----------



## stephknits

It was 30 degrees in our office today (it is in the attic of an old house), am enjoying the cool of the evening.


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> It was 30 degrees in our office today (it is in the attic of an old house), am enjoying the cool of the evening.



Me too, hopefully will get some sleep tonight (as longas the Brazil-Columbia match doesn't go to extra time!)


----------



## Steff

stephknits said:


> It was 30 degrees in our office today (it is in the attic of an old house), am enjoying the cool of the evening.



39 in the kitchen at 2pm at work today


----------



## runner

Morning all,  hope you all cooled down and slept well.  Phew Steff - I'm surprised you weren't all passing out!

Rained overnight and quite breezy but still hot!


----------



## jalapino

Hello all!! 

Very muggy here on the south coast!!! and very windy!!!

So today I am head chef Ant!!!

Got some lovely Rhubarb from the garden and I am going to make a Rhubarb and custard cake!!! should be good and a bit different to just doing a crumble!

And of coarse it has no calories and is Diabetes free of any nortyness!!!


----------



## Cat1964

Sunshine and showers here today and a lot cooler. I've been watching Saturday Kitchen and am starving now. Rhubarb and custard cake sounds lovely. You can send me up some Jalapino.


----------



## jalapino

Cat1964 said:


> Sunshine and showers here today and a lot cooler. I've been watching Saturday Kitchen and am starving now. Rhubarb and custard cake sounds lovely. You can send me up some Jalapino.



It would be rude not too!!!! 

Anyone else?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Sunshine here as well, rained all day yesterday. That cake sounds lovely jalapino, might have to stop and have a cup of tea and a piece of er, nothing , the cupboards are bare  Other half golfing and I am doing the washing and packing for holiday, something wrong with that equation .......Tintin


----------



## Steff

Head chef where 

Rained all night was lovely to lay below the window and get a breeze in bed.


----------



## AlisonM

Rhubarb and custard cake sounds wonderful Ant. Will you send me up a piece by the first available owl please?


----------



## jalapino

TINTIN at least you are going on holiday!!! lucky LUCKY you!!!

OI Steff!! me of coarse!!!! 

Ally!!! I will send you a slice on the first flight!!!


----------



## AlisonM

WTH!!! Hailstones!!! Bleeding hailstones. Doesn't him up there know it's flipping JULY!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> WTH!!! Hailstones!!! Bleeding hailstones. Doesn't him up there know it's flipping JULY!



Crikey!  Hope it clears up soon and you have a nice Sunday in prospect


----------



## AlisonM

Sun's out and the owl's been so I'm happy.


----------



## Northerner

Well, I said there would be a few bruises after shifting that bookcase:





...but the book case is now filled:




...along with the other 5 (not all in picture):






...and I still have 7 more upstairs!  At least none of the books are in boxes any more!


----------



## Steff

Alan piccies of your bruised and battered leg, be still my beating heart  x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Alan piccies of your bruised and battered leg, be still my beating heart  x



Sorry Steff, I should have put a warning on the post!


----------



## Pete H

Mate your supposed to move it not fight it..... By the way it looks like you lost


----------



## jalapino

Alan for god sake!!!! you must be like me with the shed!!!! 

Well the cake came out well!!..so well all the custard in the middle ooozzzeddd!!! out just wonderful!! so yes no dinner for me lol!!!


----------



## AlisonM

jalapino said:


> Alan for god sake!!!! you must be like me with the shed!!!!
> 
> Well the cake came out well!!..so well all the custard in the middle ooozzzeddd!!! out just wonderful!! so yes no dinner for me lol!!!



Oh my GOD! I'm drooling, it looks wonderful.


----------



## runner

jalapino said:


> It would be rude not too!!!!
> 
> Anyone else?



Yes please!  Haven't made that one before.


----------



## jalapino

runner said:


> Yes please!  Haven't made that one before.



On it's way to you via (DRM) Diabetes Royal Mail....


----------



## runner

Ooohhh  cake looks wonderful - recipe please!

Alan!!  thought I was bad, but you're far worse in both respects - books and bruises.  when I got from the Braunston boat show, I tripped over the trailer arm whilst unloading the car - bashed my knee and grazed my elbow.  You silly nana


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> Oh my GOD! I'm drooling, it looks wonderful.



LOL Ally!!!....I have a slice just for you


----------



## runner

jalapino said:


> On it's way to you via (DRM) Diabetes Royal Mail....



Thanks Jalapino - looks lush, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## jalapino

runner said:


> Ooohhh  cake looks wonderful - recipe please!
> 
> Alan!!  thought I was bad, but you're far worse in both respects - books and bruises.  when I got from the Braunston boat show, I tripped over the trailer arm whilst unloading the car - bashed my knee and grazed my elbow.  You silly nana



Here is the link:

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/10500/rhubarb-and-custard-cake

I just cooked it for half an hour and did the stick in the middle and it was cooked but it meant that the cake on the outside was cooked but the custard in the middle oozzzed out and was lush in my opinion.....lets face it the kids LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## runner

thanks - yours looks better!


----------



## AlisonM

runner said:


> thanks - yours looks better!



I think so too. The runny custard makes it special. I just wish I weren't allergic to eggs. Sniffle.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> I think so too. The runny custard makes it special. I just wish I weren't allergic to eggs. Sniffle.



Awww really? that sucks!!! 

I will make it my mission to think of a way without egs!!!


----------



## Cat1964

My piece hasn't arrived yet Jalapino


----------



## jalapino

Cat1964 said:


> My piece hasn't arrived yet Jalapino



That is not possible as I sent it via 24 hour courier? ....maybe the neighbors had it?


----------



## Cat1964

jalapino said:


> That is not possible as I sent it via 24 hour courier? ....maybe the neighbors had it?



Maybe so or Lucy may have intercepted its arrival. She was acting peculiar this afternoon, sitting staring at the front door when there was no one there. Hmmmm


----------



## Steff

oh my dazeee as my lad wouldsay, that looks utterley lush Ant


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I am not sure which is most dangerous, Alans bookcases or jalapinos lush cake  That cake would last about 2 minutes in my house looks braw as they would say in Fife


----------



## jalapino

Cat1964 said:


> Maybe so or Lucy may have intercepted its arrival. She was acting peculiar this afternoon, sitting staring at the front door when there was no one there. Hmmmm



But did she sign for it? 

Fanks Steff!!!...I got a special piece just for you!!! x

TINTIN You lot are talking funny language to me lol...eh???


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> But did she sign for it?
> 
> Fanks Steff!!!...I got a special piece just for you!!! x
> 
> TINTIN You lot are talking funny language to me lol...eh???



What about the cake Rofl...... Yikes


----------



## AlisonM

jalapino said:


> .../TINTIN You lot are talking funny language to me lol...eh???



Naw she's no, she's jist spikkin guid Scots.


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> Naw she's no, she's jist spikkin guid Scots.



Ehhh??....now that is not fair I have no idea what ya saying!!!......INIT!!!! lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Nice day for my run this morning - dry, fairly mild and no bright sunshine to squint through 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone else. A bit cloudy here but thankfully it's not raining. I hope that everyone has a lovely day


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Lovely breeze today very nice, lie in was a must


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all, it's a lovely day here. Nice and sunny, though there are lots of clouds about so who knows what today will bring. I actually managed a lie in till 11am  I have to be up about 5am for work tomorrow though  2 weeks tomorrow I start my 2 weeks annual leave, so happy.  Hubby on the other hand will be getting up at 5 am as he is working for the Commonwealth Games for a few weeks, 12 hour days....ouch! Ah well hope everyone has a lovely day today


----------



## AlisonM

Monsoon season still in full flood here today. Sigh.

I'm very shaky for some reason, but not hypo or high and not in much pain for a change. Also had a decent sleep so I've no clue why I feel so unsteady. Must be a chronic lack of rhubarb and custard cake.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, think this weather will suit everybody, sunny but not humid and a lovely breeze


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> Monsoon season still in full flood here today. Sigh.
> 
> I'm very shaky for some reason, but not hypo or high and not in much pain for a change. Also had a decent sleep so I've no clue why I feel so unsteady. Must be a chronic lack of rhubarb and custard cake.



Ha, ha, rclon that's it alison!

Afternoon all - been drizzling all day here, but still warm.


----------



## AlisonM

Bright light? Warmth? What can it be? I'm still curled up on my sofa where I've been almost all day and now there's something shining in on me and I feel all warm, I don't know what it is.


----------



## Northerner

Well, the sun is shining brightly at the back of the house and there's the blackest of black clouds at the front! Who will win?   At least it won't affect my landline any more - I don't have one!


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Its been lovely here today! I got up really early to get all the washing and housework done etc...so I could watch all the sport from lunch time. Of course I did bits inbetween..but mostly ive sat on my behind


----------



## jalapino

We have a massive hail storm right now!!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> We have a massive hail storm right now!!!



Probably that cloud I saw, it seems to have moved in your direction!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Probably that cloud I saw, it seems to have moved in your direction!



So it is all your fault Mr Northy lol


----------



## Steff

Had massive hail stones and sun shining same time


----------



## runner

Oo Oh, probably heading this way then - thanks a bunch!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Oo Oh, probably heading this way then - thanks a bunch!



It's good to share don't you know runner lol x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Had my first night kip in bed for a full night in a week, OH been off with flu and the snoring has been unreal from him I mean , but feeling nice and refreshed thank heavens.

Hope everyone is well and has a good start to the week x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all,
> Had my first night kip in bed for a full night in a week, OH been off with flu and the snoring has been unreal from him I mean , but feeling nice and refreshed thank heavens.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and has a good start to the week x



Glad to hear you had a good night Steff, nothing better!  I hope you have a great day today


----------



## runner

Morning Steff, Northe and all. Feels like it's going to be a bit warm again today - sun shining after the weekend rain.  Making preparations for my stall at the Association of Waterways Cruising Clubs 50th Anniversary this weekend in Knowle, Warwickshire - hope the weather's going to be kind to us this time.  OOoo more Narrowboats


----------



## AlisonM

There's that bright light again. I think I know what it must be, I think it might be the sun.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> There's that bright light again. I think I know what it must be, I think it might be the sun.



We had a shocker of a downpour earlier, but sunshine now and fluffy white clouds


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Morning all...looking like a nice day so far...maybe I can take my thermal vest off for a while today 
Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Jo, everyone  Looks like being a bit of a mixed day here, sunshine and showers. It was a bit cooler last night so I managed to get a bit more sleep.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Watery kind of sun here today.  Hope the rain holds off - got loads of washing to hang out.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning Jo, everyone  Looks like being a bit of a mixed day here, sunshine and showers. It was a bit cooler last night so I managed to get a bit more sleep.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day



Glad you managed to get some sleep!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning everybody, hope all is well, weather is fresher and that suits me.. Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Steff

Morning all.

Glorious day god dammit lol x

Hope alls well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Glorious day god dammit lol x
> 
> Hope alls well



Good morning Steff  Are you working today? Hope it's not too hot in that kitchen if you are!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Are you working today? Hope it's not too hot in that kitchen if you are!



Yup working al, all week Saturday included. I'm pleased the kitchen is having a shift around I'm going up the other end at the minute I'm between the stove and dishwasher


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Yup working al, all week Saturday included. I'm pleased the kitchen is having a shift around I'm going up the other end at the minute I'm between the stove and dishwasher



Oh no!  Hope it doesn't get too hot x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yup working al, all week Saturday included. I'm pleased the kitchen is having a shift around I'm going up the other end at the minute I'm between the stove and dishwasher



We'll miss you on Saturday Steff - perhaps we should have arranged to come to your pub!


----------



## AlisonM

It's awfully quiet in here today, where us everyone? And what are you all up to that's so much better than here? 

I'm doing my usual, busy crocheting and watching a gentle Highland rain beating the shed roof to a pulp as it thunders down on us.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> It's awfully quiet in here today, where us everyone? And what are you all up to that's so much better than here?



I was thinking that myself! Things have actually picked up quite a bit over the past month, but today things do seem very quiet.


----------



## gail1

im here i could liven things up by doing my old kiss a gram routine Thats right i used to work as a roly poly gram its a long time ago mind you Or do you think it might scare people off LOL


----------



## AlisonM

Careful there Gail, you'll get our fearless leader all excited and he's bad enough when he's just obsessing about Kate Bush.


----------



## gail1

AlisonM said:


> Careful there Gail, you'll get our fearless leader all excited and he's bad enough when he's just obsessing about Kate Bush.



i guess i could get a black wig and do a kate thats bound to freak Alan out LOL


----------



## AJLang

Gail that would be great well I've spent the day waiting for the gas man to bring the contract for me to sign so that the boiler can be fitted on Friday. He was meant to be here at lunchtime but hasn't turned up and isn't answering his mobile. The boiler is due to be delivered on Thursday and I've negotiated various discounts so I'm not going ahead without a contract.  In the meantime I've been planning my future (again!!) and have just confirmed with the OU that I will be studying for a Bsc (Hons) Psychology - hopefully that will keep me out of mischief for the next six years


----------



## gail1

psychology thats what my degree was in its hard work but you will enjoy it


----------



## AlisonM

That's where I got my psychology degree AJ, then followed it with a PhD at King's in London. The course at OU was really good and so were the lecturers plus, I loved the summer schools. What's best of all is you can take it at your own pace and study as many or as few units as you choose each year.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Gail and Alison that's great to hear that you've both done the same degree Alison the OU has become much more prescriptive very recently so each year I either have to study 60 credits or none at all - the degree doesn't have any smaller modules. It has changed a lot since the government introduced higher fees.  I will probably do it all online plus day schools, most of the modules don't have residentials.  Alison I didn't realise that you had a PhD as well - so we are both doctors  My PhD was business focused from Leicester


----------



## stephknits

I have a psychology degree too, we could jump to all sorts of ridiculous conclusions regarding psychology graduates and diabetes..  Spent the day with 60 year 2s learning about Gainsborough. Now supposed to be preparing to chair a committee mtg tonight.


----------



## AlisonM

Mine was Behavioural Psychology which followed on from my interest in the problems of dyslexics and autistic spectrum individuals. My family has a history of dyslexia and a couple of friends have children with either Autism or Aspbergers.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Steph there has to be a research project about studying psychology and diabetes Alison your PhD research sounds very interesting


----------



## AlisonM

I'm going to have an early night ahead of an earl start tomorrow. The plumber is coming to fix a problem with our boiler.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Bright sunshine and blue skies on my run this morning, have to say it was pretty chilly too when I set out! 

I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, weather nice and fresh, just the job to work in


----------



## Steff

Morning all very nice today lovely breeze,had a tonne of Rain last night from about 7 till 11 x 
Hope everyone has a good midweek day xx


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Very blustery here.  Hope my washing doesn't get blown away. 

Yesterday was busy getting ready for boat show this weekend and then went to see a venue my singing group has been asked to sing at (60th Wedding Anniversary) to see how many of us we can squeeze in.  

I've got an "ology too, but it's a sociology!  No Phd though.  Love the fact my now retired sister-in-law is a Doctor (psychiatrist) and also has a Phd in  a Psychotherapy, so I can call her Doctor Doctor LOL


----------



## gail1

morning all its a blustery day here. Think im going to have a day of doing nothing


----------



## runner

gail1 said:


> morning all its a blustery day here. Think im going to have a day of doing nothing



sounds like a good plan Gail


----------



## gail1

its a hard life i lead lol


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone - I can't decide what to do today.  Lots I could do but I'm not quite in the mood for doing any of them


----------



## AlisonM

Know what you mean. I'm busy avoiding everything I should be doing by crocheting a phone case for my new toy.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, weather nice and sunny and nice and fresh, hope you all have a good day, I am at work but can't get going this morning oh well I will get back in the shop and put my smiley face on..... ( even tho I don't feel like it )


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning all, weather nice and sunny and nice and fresh, hope you all have a good day, I am at work but can't get going this morning oh well I will get back in the shop and put my smiley face on..... ( even tho I don't feel like it )



Hope your customers can cheer you up Pete!  Bright and sunny here also, I'm wondering if the predicted rain in the East will come this far West later on.


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Hope your customers can cheer you up Pete!  Bright and sunny here also, I'm wondering if the predicted rain in the East will come this far West later on.


Well I might struggle for customers today, the school is on strike and they are starting major gasworks out side the shop so there is no were to park to use the shops, me thinks it's going to be a long day


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all it's a beautiful day in Glasgow ☀️with temperatures forecast to go up to 23 degrees. I'm off work today due to being a striking public sector worker. I have had a fairly good week so far with not a lot of pain. Maybe the Tramadol are finally working after 6 weeks. So as it's a nice day I am going to take myself into the city centre and have a wee wander round George a Square for a wee while. Apparently there's lots of stuff in the square for the Commonwealth Games. Might as well do it whilst I am feeling good and almost pain free


----------



## Northerner

Cat1964 said:


> Morning all it's a beautiful day in Glasgow ☀️with temperatures forecast to go up to 23 degrees. I'm off work today due to being a striking public sector worker. I have had a fairly good week so far with not a lot of pain. Maybe the Tramadol are finally working after 6 weeks. So as it's a nice day I am going to take myself into the city centre and have a wee wander round George a Square for a wee while. Apparently there's lots of stuff in the square for the Commonwealth Games. Might as well do it whilst I am feeling good and almost pain free



Love Glasgow  I bought a great book, The Heart of Glasgow, which describes the history of Glasgow and all the streets surrounding George Square - a really excellent read which brings it all to life 

Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Hope everyone's well


----------



## Cat1964

Northerner said:


> Love Glasgow  I bought a great book, The Heart of Glasgow, which describes the history of Glasgow and all the streets surrounding George Square - a really excellent read which brings it all to life
> 
> Hope you enjoy your day!



I must get a wee look at that book. I love Glasgow too and am very proud to be a Glaswegian. I love everything about my home city. I still live and work here. The rest of my family live in other Scottish towns. I take the bus to work every day and pass landmarks like the Kelvin Hall, Kelvingrove Art Galleries, Kelvingrove Park. The architecture is amazing and it really is the people who make Glasgow and I'm very excited about the Commonwealth Games. I got tickets for the Queens Baton Relay finishing line event at Victoria Park on 21st July. I put in for my summer leave at Christmas and without realising my leave coincides with the Commonwealth Games. The next few weeks are going to be an exciting time for Glasgow


----------



## AlisonM

They're at it again, those raucous birds. The gulls yelling "Mine, Mine, Mine", the doo cooing and I swear there's a wee joker out there mimicking the Angry Birds. Will I never get any peace? 

Lovely and sunny here today. Warm too.


----------



## Cat1964

I'm not long in from a nice afternoon in Glasgow city centre. I went to George Square where they've set up a Commonwealth Games Superstore. It's a huge marquee with lots of games merchandise. I bought a hat a key ring and some wristbands. Though the temperature in it was stifling because of the sun. I had beads of sweat running down the back of my neck...yuck! The girls at the till were feeling cooked. I spent the rest of the time sat in the sun watching the world go by.....bliss


----------



## Northerner

You should have nipped into the Counting House for a cool pint!


----------



## Cat1964

Northerner said:


> You should have nipped into the Counting House for a cool pint!



On the way back home I was walking past The Counting House. I was so tempted. But I don't drink pints Northie, so unladylike!!!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, weather has a touch of autumn about it misty with a nip in the air even tho it's only July.. Suits me


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning all, weather has a touch of autumn about it misty with a nip in the air even tho it's only July.. Suits me



Good morning Pete  Similar here, apart from the mist!


----------



## AlisonM

Blazing sunshine here. Warm and lovely.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Blazing sunshine here. Warm and lovely.



Same here now - clear blue skies and hot sunshine


----------



## Steff

Morning,
Lovely rain here


----------



## Mark T

Hopefully the rain will clear, sports day was rained off yesterday and this afternoon the little one is supposed to have bouncy castles!

Weather is at least looking ok for tomorrow, if a bit dull.


----------



## Cat1964

Good morning all, it's very overcast here this morning. Looks like the rain isn't very far away. I think it's a day for the house today. I've got some laundry needing done and other bits n pieces to do. Another wee day of sunshine would have been nice  Ah well best make good use of the time I have today just in case we get some sun tomorrow. Whatever you're all doing today have a good one.


----------



## AlisonM

Same here today, big black clouds hanging over us ready to unload.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x well afternoon lol
Hope everyone's well


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Morning all x well afternoon lol
> Hope everyone's well



Did you have a lie in steff?.....oh i so have no idea what that feels like anymore


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> Did you have a lie in steff?.....oh i so have no idea what that feels like anymore



man ant not having them at the mo, up at 6


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon all x
Very muggy here yikes been doing some h/work while the boys are out for lunch, and im now boiling hoy, nice glass of lemonade and some ham crackers for lunch me thinks x


----------



## AlisonM

Same here Steff, very humid and dank.


----------



## AlisonM

Woohoo! The sun has got his hat on... I've shifted out to sit in the garden under our brand new awning with a long cold peach iced tea.


----------



## Cat1964

It's nice n sunny here too. It's been bright here all day but the sun is definitely shining now. I haven't done a thing all day apart from lazing around watching TV  I should feel ashamed but I'm not. Back to work tomorrow and then stop on Friday for 2 weeks off during which the Commonwealth Games will be on.


----------



## gail1

its peeing down with rain here dark skys. hope everyone is well


----------



## Cat1964

That's a shame that you have rain Gail. I hope the weathers better for you tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

Same here Ali, blooming boiling I continued to clean and had to stop about 4 o clock was red hot.


----------



## AlisonM

Oh phooey! Did a load of laundry this morning then got all shaky and had to sit down for a while - not hypo. Now I'm ready to hang it out and guess what? It's throwing it down out there. Typical.


----------



## gail1

dear barman i would like the biggest cocktail you have having a crap day make sure it has a exotic name and lots of booze in it i wanna roll home Mind you my bs has been in the 7s last couple of days so thats something to be grafull for I HATE THE DIABETES


----------



## Cat1964

Alison I hope you're feeling better Alison. It's been chucking it down here too, not a nice day. Though the rain was kind enough to be off when I left work and when I was coming home from the doctors. Gail, sorry to hear you're having a rubbish day. A wee cocktail  would be just the ticket.  but well done too on the BG.


----------



## Fluffy Jo

Hi everyone.I am still about...just not enough hours in the day at the moment 
Hope everyones ok...take care x


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Day has been long and hot, and tomorrow guna be worse, thursday upto 30 degress woop woop


----------



## Pete H

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Day has been long and hot, and tomorrow guna be worse, thursday upto 30 degress woop woop



Roll on autumn, this weather definitely does not suit me being on my legs 10 - 11 hours a day at work


----------



## Steff

Pete H said:


> Roll on autumn, this weather definitely does not suit me being on my legs 10 - 11 hours a day at work



Nor me and i only do 8


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, pleasantly cool at the moment but don't know for how long, Steff don't work to hard in those kitchens .....


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all. I find myself with an unexpected day off work today. I came home from work and hubby said he'd been throwing up for most of the day.  This went on for a big part of the evening and I suggested he call NHS24 who would probably refer him to our local GP out of hours service at the hospital. He didn't do it  until I eventually lost my patience with him and told him how stupid he was being by not doing anything about it. Eventually he did and they didn't refer him to the out of hours service. They told him to go straight to A&E due to the severity of how sick he was. He was given a litre of fluid and an anti sickness injection. A&E was incredibly busy, at one point it was standing room only.  So they waited till he stopped being sick before they let him home at 3am. They said it was a sickness and diahorrea bug and that they'd treated 8 people that day. We got to bed at 4am and I phoned my work at 7am to tell them I wouldn't be in and went back to bed. We woke at 11am. Hubby's feeling a bit delicate and says he feels dehydrated. I've told him to take small drinks of water. He's just had a small breakfast of scrambled eggs and a slice of toast and fingers crossed he's keeping it down.


----------



## AlisonM

That's men for you Cat. You can't live with them and you can't shoot them. 

I hope he's feeling better now and the eggs haven't caused any trouble.


----------



## Cat1964

AlisonM said:


> That's men for you Cat. You can't live with them and you can't shoot them.
> 
> I hope he's feeling better now and the eggs haven't caused any trouble.



Hehe Alison. He really did really make me lose my temper with him. You point out the obvious solution and he ignores it!!! As you say, that's men for you!!  He's feeling a lot better now that the eggs are down and he's drinking coffee and water.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, it's going to be a hot one ! Have a nice day


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
I don't actually wanna go into work today it's horrible in the house and I got fan going, can't imagine what it's guna be like in kitchen grr.
Have a good day all


----------



## AlisonM

Muggy and wet here, lovely.


----------



## AlisonM

You know, this whole thing about men in uniform being *Phwoar-gimme* is totally ruined when the bloke in question is your brother. And, when the uniform he's wearing is his G4S rentacop outfit. It just doesn't work.


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, it's getting hotter


----------



## AlisonM

It's pretty warm here too today. Lovely sun shine, need Pimms.


----------



## jalapino

OMG!!!! It has been so hot here today!!! and yes I am moaning about the weather lol!!

I do not care if everyone says enjoy it!! but when your working on a boat with no shade all DAY!!! and no matter what you do you look like a grilled prawn on the barby end of the day I say bring on the thunder storms to clear the air!!! 

Been tuff at work so roll on the weekend!!


----------



## Pete H

jalapino said:


> OMG!!!! It has been so hot here today!!! and yes I am moaning about the weather lol!!
> 
> I do not care if everyone says enjoy it!! but when your working on a boat with no shade all DAY!!! and no matter what you do you look like a grilled prawn on the barby end of the day I say bring on the thunder storms to clear the air!!!
> 
> Been tuff at work so roll on the weekend!!


You and me both buddy, I do long hours and this weather kills me, roll on autumn..


----------



## Steff

Oh well work has been hidious i have been so effing hot been disgusting, i cannot cope with this, tomorrow 32 oh the joys, on the positive boss said if i feel light headed to sit on stairs, gee thanks


----------



## Cat1964

Just make sure you're keeping hydrated Steff. I know we don't have the same temperatures up here but it's still warm. I'd hate to be feeling that uncomfortable in the heat. Even a fan doesn't work in that heat, you're just blowing around warm air. I hope the weather breaks for you soon.


----------



## Steff

Cat1964 said:


> Just make sure you're keeping hydrated Steff. I know we don't have the same temperatures up here but it's still warm. I'd hate to be feeling that uncomfortable in the heat. Even a fan doesn't work in that heat, you're just blowing around warm air. I hope the weather breaks for you soon.



Yeah tryed the fan yesterday was even worse, so wont be doing thast agaibn anytime soon, i cant wait till i moved up other end of the kitchen at the minute, i work between the dishwasher chargrill and oven grr


----------



## Cat1964

Steff said:


> Yeah tryed the fan yesterday was even worse, so wont be doing thast agaibn anytime soon, i cant wait till i moved up other end of the kitchen at the minute, i work between the dishwasher chargrill and oven grr



Oh horrendous for you Steff.  Nice and cold at winter but right now.....melting!!!!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, had a rough night last night, first the magpies were still screeching till 10-45 went to sleep then the cats started making a racket, then we had the thunder and lighting but very little rain, next thing is the alarm goes off at 5-30 and I don't feel like I have been to bed


----------



## jalapino

Pete H said:


> You and me both buddy, I do long hours and this weather kills me, roll on autumn..



Ditto!!


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Yeah tryed the fan yesterday was even worse, so wont be doing thast agaibn anytime soon, i cant wait till i moved up other end of the kitchen at the minute, i work between the dishwasher chargrill and oven grr



Awwww steff not good!!! x


----------



## Steff

Evening all,
Bloody got hammered in work was so busy had to go on stairs today for a 10 min break was to hot x

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Mark T

Boom boom Boom!! 

Someone posted this link up on my facebook: http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en

Quite fun to watch.


----------



## AlisonM

The Inverness Highland Games are on today, I can hear them from my house. In the spirit of helping all those Canadian, American and Japanese Highlanders get the full benefit of a Highland summer, the heavens have opened and it's tipping down out there, plus we're all shivering. Brrr!


----------



## Cat1964

It's light rain here and just a horrible dreich day!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x
Very veryyyyy muggy here no sun but god so uncomfy x


----------



## jalapino

Been another hot day working on boats!!!....but just need to get this week done then finish next Tuesday for a nice long weekend!!! WOOP WOOP!!


----------



## jalapino

Anyone up for a virtual Beer in the sun?


----------



## Annette

That sounds nice. Ice cold lager please


----------



## jalapino

Annette Anderson said:


> That sounds nice. Ice cold lager please



One on it's way to you!!!....served on a platter with some nibbly food!!


----------



## Mark T

I think I need an ice cold drink as well - but I'm not supposed to be drinking alcohol for a while!

Just got back from having an endoscopy this morning, what a "pleasant" experience! (sarcasm is slightly difficult to get across in text)

I can see why several of my friends told me I should get sedated.  But I wanted to be back so that I could go pick up the little boy from his last day at school this year.  It's hard to believe he has has a whole year at school now and in September he will be Year 1.


----------



## AlisonM

I'm just glad somebody discovered coffee. I'm on my third and only now starting to wake up properly.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x
Hope everyones well, happy to say dad arrived Safely so although im not on much anyways lately ill be on even less now lol.
Hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all x
> Hope everyones well, happy to say dad arrived Safely so although im not on much anyways lately ill be on even less now lol.
> Hope everyones well



Glad to hear he's arrived safely Steff, it's a long journey and he's been through a lot lately. Hope you have a good time with your Dad


----------



## Pete H

Good morning everybody, it's been another hot sticky night and a hot one today, walked into shop at 6-45 and it's already 86 degrees fridge motors working overtime..... Roll on 5-30


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning everybody, it's been another hot sticky night and a hot one today, walked into shop at 6-45 and it's already 86 degrees fridge motors working overtime..... Roll on 5-30



Ouch! Gonna be a long day, hope it's not too oppresive. It was very hot again here last night so that's another night for me with barely no sleep. We need a thermostat for the atmosphere - 18-20C would do me


----------



## AlisonM

We're back to normal here again. Cold and wet. Sigh.


----------



## Pete H

AlisonM said:


> We're back to normal here again. Cold and wet. Sigh.



I want to live were you are....


----------



## runner

Evening all. sorry I haven't been on here much lately - life is hectic!  DIL and 3 grandchildren moving in with us for a month or two before they move back to Stafford with Dad.  Rapidly clearing rooms used for storage to accommodate them.  babysitting duties multiplying, but loving it!

Hope al is well with you all xx


----------



## jalapino

Morning all 

Can't believe how warm it is already 

Not looking forward to work today!!! 7.30am-4.00pm......then back home then back to work 5.00pm-9.0pm......and in that blasted hot sun!!! 

Well enjoy your day folks!!!


----------



## Northerner

That is a long day Ant  I hope you get plenty of chance to keep yourself hydrated and keep a good check on your levels. Can't they build a shed or something for you to work in?


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you end some shade Jalapino!


----------



## Pete H

jalapino said:


> Morning all
> 
> Can't believe how warm it is already
> 
> Not looking forward to work today!!! 7.30am-4.00pm......then back home then back to work 5.00pm-9.0pm......and in that blasted hot sun!!!
> 
> Well enjoy your day folks!!!



That's a long day buddy, 7 till 5-30 for me..


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope you end some shade Jalapino!



Good morning runner, I hope everything goes well with the DIL and children moving in - that's going to be a busy household for you! 

Looks like it might be a nice day today - again!


----------



## AJLang

Morning Northerner and everyone else The weather is hot here already.  Fortunately the Susie walk is mainly in the shade so she was happy  I think that I might do a combination of reading, knitting and sleeping  Having a lovely chilled out week because OH is on holiday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Another rubbish night of broken sleep and feeling worse after than before, but went for a short run earlier and it has made me feel much better 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely day here, blazing sunshine and hardly any breeze. I'm melting. Pimms please.


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all, I was woken at 3.30am by some thoughtless people messing about in the back court!! And then to add to that was woken at 5.45am by hubby's alarm going off for work. Then at around 5.30am was woken by him looking for something. I had a lie in till 9.30am. I've been pottering around and watching TV. Think I'll have some toast and coffee for brekkie and see if I can venture out somewhere in this heat. ☀️


----------



## Cat1964

Oh Allison, hope you're feeling a lot better today,


----------



## Mark T

We have storms due again today.

Hopefully no major damage this time.  The last couple of storms have hit and damaged buildings, including a family not so far from me who had their house set on fire.


----------



## gail1

have had a good day in Norwich looked in shops had hair cut. Its so hot and humid, we could do with a good storm to clear the air. Hope everybody is well.


----------



## jalapino

Evening all 

I am so tired...over worked after yesterday and can just about keep my eye's open!

Can't remember the last time I felt like this, just need to work tomorrow then crash....as I have already burned my candles out!!

Having to take pain killers as my muscles hurt so much!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend 

Need a virtual bottle of vodka lol!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Need a virtual bottle of vodka lol!



Take the lot Ant, it sounds like you need/deserve it!


----------



## runner

I'll join you - but can I have a G & T with ice and lemon please.  Taken grandchildren to the park, shop, out with dog for a walk, then went swimming in the sea for the first time this year.  Had 2 hypos today as a result!  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend ahead.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> I'll join you - but can I have a G & T with ice and lemon please.  Taken grandchildren to the park, shop, out with dog for a walk, then went swimming in the sea for the first time this year.  Had 2 hypos today as a result!
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend ahead.



They'll be keeping you fit!


----------



## AlisonM

I'll have what Runner's having please, minus the hypos. I've been low all day but managed to avoid the floor so far, I want to keep it that way.


----------



## AlisonM

Oh heaven! Went out to dump a box in the recycling bin and my next door neighbour handed me a big punnet of fresh blackberries, s-o-o-o-o good. I love these things.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> They'll be keeping you fit!



Yes, perhaps I'll stat loosing that weight I put on and can re-join the weight loss group   Already dropped background lantus in anticipation!


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Oh heaven! Went out to dump a box in the recycling bin and my next door neighbour handed me a big punnet of fresh blackberries, s-o-o-o-o good. I love these things.



What a treat! An unlikely event where I live (well, from one side, at least!)

Enjoy!


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> I'll have what Runner's having please, minus the hypos. I've been low all day but managed to avoid the floor so far, I want to keep it that way.



Bottoms up Alison!


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Take the lot Ant, it sounds like you need/deserve it!



Thanks Alan!!!  

Just finished work!!!...so no I can finally enjoy the rest of the weekend!!!

And drink all that vodka!!!^^^^^


----------



## Steff

Hi All,
Just thought id pop my head in, been abit manic since dad arrived he is being very stubborn and quite hard work, cant take my eyes off him grr.Ah well he's looked after me for 31 years time for me to do same to him xx

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Northerner

Hi Steff, I'm sure he's loving being looked after by you


----------



## jalapino

Morning all! 

Looks to be a wonderful day again!

And no work today!!! WOOP WOOP!!!


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Hi All,
> Just thought id pop my head in, been abit manic since dad arrived he is being very stubborn and quite hard work, cant take my eyes off him grr.Ah well he's looked after me for 31 years time for me to do same to him xx
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend



I think parents can be a bit like teenagers LOL.  Hope you all have a nice time together. x


----------



## AlisonM

Il est pleuring demain, chats et cheins. Le Sigh.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Il est pleuring demain, chats et cheins. Le Sigh.



Better night last night, still hot and muggy, but managed a couple of hours extra sleep  Just been watching the Commonwealth Games Marathon - bet the runners were glad that the weather has changed, nice bit of drizzle is just what you want!  Great run by the Aussie to beat the Africans!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x

Seems abit nicer here I mean a bit though lol x


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> 
> Seems abit nicer here I mean a bit though lol x



Still really muggy here steff!


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> Still really muggy here steff!



Yeah it's just 23 today here lol


----------



## runner

Hi all,  started off drizzling here, but sunny and hot now.  _Still_ clearing space for DIL and 3 grandchildren to move in for a month in between house moves!  Not only that, there was a mix-up with storage facility, so there are now loads of boxes on pallets and tarpaulined under our carport which we'll have to take via a few trips to storage on Monday as everyone else working! Think I'll need someone to scrape me off the floor by Tuesday LOL


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Yeah it's just 23 today here lol



Oh!!! just??? loll


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Hope everyone well, in today off tomorrow in Wednesday off thursday this week lol, lads 13th birthday tomorrow yikes x 

Have a good day all, thunder afoot


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> Hope everyone well, in today off tomorrow in Wednesday off thursday this week lol, lads 13th birthday tomorrow yikes x
> 
> Have a good day all, thunder afoot



Good morning Steff  Much better night her last night, finally got a bit of sleep! Hope it's not too hot for you at work today


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all, it's a sunny morning here but cooler than of late. I'm going to try and get something accomplished today before sitting down and watching the CWG . Have a great day all


----------



## Northerner

Cat1964 said:


> Morning all, it's a sunny morning here but cooler than of late. I'm going to try and get something accomplished today before sitting down and watching the CWG . Have a great day all



I'm trying not to get hooked in this morning as it's mostly heats!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Overcast here and amber weather warning, still feels muggy and hot though.  hope you all have a great day.

Oh Steff, your little lad is turning into a teen!  hope he has a great day tomorrow - got anything planned?


----------



## gail1

its a drizzy day here but a lot cooler thank goodness


----------



## Steff

Bit cooler today phew..



So far lads birthday going good x


----------



## jalapino

Well it has been roasting at work...no shade!! 

But now I have finished for 5 days!!!! WOOP WOOP!!!!

Single man for 5 whole days...no kids no wife!!!!.....arhhh!!! bliss!!! lol


----------



## AJLang

Enjoy your five days off. Will Tilly be with you?


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Enjoy your five days off. Will Tilly be with you?



Oh yes she will!!! .......Tilly and ant bonding time!!!!

Down the pub!!! 

Nooooo lol....lots of things to do and will take her for some lovely walks on the south coast!


----------



## AJLang

Have a lovely time bonding


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Have a lovely time bonding



Thanks Amanda!!....she is just soooooooo lush!!!


----------



## AlisonM

Don't know what's up with me today but my pain levels have been climbing since I got up and are almost unbearable now. I'm going to take a couple more pills and have an early night. Catch up with you all tomorrow, be good.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Don't know what's up with me today but my pain levels have been climbing since I got up and are almost unbearable now. I'm going to take a couple more pills and have an early night. Catch up with you all tomorrow, be good.



Hope you get some good rest and are feeling better by the morning


----------



## jalapino

AlisonM said:


> Don't know what's up with me today but my pain levels have been climbing since I got up and are almost unbearable now. I'm going to take a couple more pills and have an early night. Catch up with you all tomorrow, be good.



How are you today Ally?

I'm just getting ready to throw the family in the car!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Well it's a lovely morning here today  It was much cooler last night, so managed to get some sleep - well, until about 4:20 when I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep, so decided to get up. Been out for a run and the air was nice and cool but the Sun a bit bright and it was already starting to heat up by the time I got back (or was that just me, because of the running?)

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you're feeling much better today Alison.  We didn't get torrential rain the other day, hot yesterday and warming up fast today. Catching up on stuff while grandchildren going to cinema with childminder and out singing to Carer's Group this afternoon with my community singing group.


----------



## delb t

Fingers crossed the weather holds out 2day/night pre- drinks BBq for H's 18th!hes been ill with throat/ flu like stuff and on antibiotics now-by coincidence at the docs yesterday and it was the original one who dx us over 2 yrs ago- weve not seen her since as H is rarely ill. She was so pleasant to him and said she remembered the event so well [ me too] and often wondered how he was doing and she knew he would manage the condition well- was a nice touch
My daughter has gone to Cambodia - for 6 weeks on a uni charity project- my its quiet!


----------



## Northerner

Hope H recovers quickly and is able to enjoy his birthday!  You'll have to explain all about alcohol now that he's able to drink it


----------



## runner

delb t said:


> Fingers crossed the weather holds out 2day/night pre- drinks BBq for H's 18th!hes been ill with throat/ flu like stuff and on antibiotics now-by coincidence at the docs yesterday and it was the original one who dx us over 2 yrs ago- weve not seen her since as H is rarely ill. She was so pleasant to him and said she remembered the event so well [ me too] and often wondered how he was doing and she knew he would manage the condition well- was a nice touch
> My daughter has gone to Cambodia - for 6 weeks on a uni charity project- my its quiet!



Hi, that's really nice!  Hope he enjoys his 18th!


----------



## delb t

Well the trip for supplies has finished him off and now fast asleep!- he only tends to have a couple of ciders at events after a few hard lessons learnt! anyway had hoped to rope him in for a few chores but not looking  too hopeful now!


----------



## gail1

please find me a nice quite corner of this island so i can wheep in peace just feeling abit cack and run down for some reason


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> please find me a nice quite corner of this island so i can wheep in peace just feeling abit cack and run down for some reason



Aw Gail, I'm sorry to hear this, you were feeling so upbeat the other day. Think peaceful thoughts and relax, I'll bring you a nice cocktail


----------



## Northerner

Here you go Gail


----------



## runner

I'll join you Gail, feeling knackered!  Chin up girl


----------



## gail1

alan that looks rather yummy


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> alan that looks rather yummy



Only the best for you Gail!


----------



## AlisonM

Hasn't been all that great a day, pain is still considerable and I've spent most of it trying to catch up on the sleep I didn't get last night. I'll have one of what Gail's having please.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Hasn't been all that great a day, pain is still considerable and I've spent most of it trying to catch up on the sleep I didn't get last night. I'll have one of what Gail's having please.



Coming right up! I hope things settle down for you, and that you can have a better night tonight.


----------



## Cat1964

Can I have that drink Gail's having too???   I've not been feeling myself today, feeling run down and exhausted. So unfortunately I've spent most of today sleeping. Feels now like the day has just been wasted


----------



## Northerner

Cat1964 said:


> Can I have that drink Gail's having too???   I've not been feeling myself today, feeling run down and exhausted. So unfortunately I've spent most of today sleeping. Feels now like the day has just been wasted



Of course Cat, just sit back and relax  Sorry to hear you've had one of those days, I hope you get some good rest tonight and feel refreshed by the morning


----------



## AJLang

Please can I have a very alcoholic drink as well. Although have to admit that I've drunk a lot of wine since GP surgery phone call about medication problem


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Please can I have a very alcoholic drink as well. Although have to admit that I've drunk a lot of wine since GP surgery phone call about medication problem



Aww Amanda x.....thinking of you!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Please can I have a very alcoholic drink as well. Although have to admit that I've drunk a lot of wine since GP surgery phone call about medication problem



OK then Amanda, I'm sure all you ladies know how to behave yourselves - don't you?


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> OK then Amanda, I'm sure all you ladies know how to behave yourselves - don't you?


Ooh err missus!


----------



## Cat1964

Northerner said:


> OK then Amanda, I'm sure all you ladies know how to behave yourselves - don't you?



Um......no  Hubby's just in and I can't be bothered cooking so he's away to pick up some Chinese for dinner. I'm having salt and pepper chicken wings and a pancake roll. I've got a night out on Friday night. It's called The Grumpy Night Out. It used to be once a month on a Friday the 'older' men in our work went for a few drinks after work. Then one of them started taking his wife who in turn invited her friend. The a few months ago one of the guys invited me. So I go too now. I am the youngest There we are, all over 50 (well I'm nearly there) and we go to this nice quiet pub. You would think we would know better and behave. On more than one occasion I have commented we are actually worse than the young ones. We have a brilliant laugh although sometimes it gets a bit messy!!!  One of the guys said to me he couldn't remember getting home and Sophie told me last time I got home in the taxi, poured myself out of it and did a big jazz hands wave and curtsied. Roll on Friday


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Another warm sunny morning here, but the nights have got much better - slept in until 5:15 this morning, felt very lazy


----------



## runner

Good for you Northe!  Hot here at the moment.  Hope you all have a better day today!

Ice cream soda for me today please - nee to cool down.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi it is cooler here today and looks like rain yet again, I shall be taking my brolly to dental hospital with me today. Mostly to hit the dentist if he wants to pull all of my teeth out (ouch !)


----------



## AJLang

jalapino said:


> Aww Amanda x.....thinking of you!



Thank you Jalapino . Oops the wine did hit me last night I don't remember getting up to turn off the pump alarm when it said that I only had 20 units of insulin left But OH said that it definitely did alarm and that I turned it off


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Update, gnashers safe, well mostly ! Dentist also safe and sound 

You feeling ok now Amanda ?, wines so nice though


----------



## AJLang

Thank you TinTin for asking. I was really fed up until OH got home but he has really made me smile so I'm ok now


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, it is a bit on the chilly side here and rainy !! Two friends are visiting me today, though had to drag myself out of bed this morning and I went to bed at 8.30pm last night  Do you think the 1st of August is too early to put the heating back on ?, I am such a wuss, hate being cold  Have a lovely day and weekend everyone...Tintin


----------



## runner

Morning all, still warm here Tintin, hope it warms up for you.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Warm here still, but reasonable. It was rather humid out on my run this morning, a bit of cloud cover and there is supposed to be rain today. I was quite shocked at how parched the grass in the park looked - totally brown and dry.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Rain here at the mo, and I'm working this Saturday and next, I worked 1030 till 7 yesterday had a buffet for 75 was a tad hectic considering the sods upped the numbers by 15 the night before grr.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Rain here at the mo, and I'm working this Saturday and next, I worked 1030 till 7 yesterday had a buffet for 75 was a tad hectic considering the sods upped the numbers by 15 the night before grr.



Working hard Steff! I hope you get to have a lie-in tomorrow  Has your Dad gone home now? Hope today isn't too busy.


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all, it's been raining here already and a lot cooler. I have a habit of throwing the duvet off during the night but found myself waking up quite a few times looking for it as I was quite cold. A day for the house methinks to catch up on stuff I haven't got done this week due to sitting watching the games. Lucy's keeping me on my toes too. Hubby went away to work leaving the kitchen door open. Her wee box of treats were lying beside the kettle. She has the brains to figure out if you knock the treat box on the floor from a height sometimes the lid comes off!!!  I heard a noise and assumed it was the postman. Then I heard the bin lid fall on the floor so went to investigate. She had got the treat box of the surface and got them into the hall. We keep our bin in the hall as when they refurbed the kitchen they didn't leave a space for the bin. Anyway she must have been trying really hard to get the lid off and knocked the bin over too. I took them off her and righted the bin and she's gone off in a sulk.


----------



## Northerner

Aw! Nice try Lucy!


----------



## AJLang

Susie thinks that Lucy deserves a treat for trying so hard  Susie didn't used to ask for treats although she got them on a regular basis in the evening.  However she has recently decided that she will have treats after her walk so now she walks up to her food cupboard and looks at us until we've got the treats out for her


----------



## Cat1964

AJLang said:


> Susie thinks that Lucy deserves a treat for trying so hard  Susie didn't used to ask for treats although she got them on a regular basis in the evening.  However she has recently decided that she will have treats after her walk so now she walks up to her food cupboard and looks at us until we've got the treats out for her



Haha. Lucy tries at least once a day to get the treat box open. She did it once when she was about 5 months old. The day before she was due to be spayed, I had catnip milk chocolate buttons in the treat box and she threw it off the surface as usual and ate every last one of them!  On the morning of her operation I had to phone the vet and let them know that Lucy had a wee bit of a runny tummy. They checked her over and she was okay to have the op. After that we put the treats in a different container so the lid doesn't come off now but she still tries. She lives in hope. It's quite funny what they get used to, I usually give Lucy a couple of treats before I go to work and now when I am ready to go to work Lucy will jump up on my chair and wait for her treats. At night before I go to bed I give her a wee cat chew stick. I always go to the bathroom to put my jammies on and when I come out Lucy heads for the kitchen as she knows that's where the sticks are. Not daft our fur babies


----------



## AJLang

Our fur babies definitely know how to train us humans


----------



## Cat1964

AJLang said:


> Our fur babies definitely know how to train us humans



Oh how true Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Beautifully sunny here today.  Looking forward to Susie walk and Sunday lunch with the outlaws


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all, it's not a bad morning.....so far. It's not raining......yet!! I've been up since 8.15am watching the ladies road race. I'm going to head out shopping this morning as I'm back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks leave. I'm not as devastated about it as I thought I might be.  I've enjoyed my time off mostly watching CWG. I'm very proud to be a Weegie, I think I may have said that before, but I am. Glasgow's put on a good show and should give itself a huge pat on the back. Lucy has been up and around too, moaning at me to feed her which I did. She had a snuggle on hubby's lap then managed to persuade both of us to share a wee bit of our brekkie with her. She's now retired to the foot of our bed for a snooze


----------



## Steff

Morning akon

Sun is out and a nice breeze, perfect for my big fat load of washing lol


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Good morning, cold and looks like heavy downpours imminent ! Off to hospital for long drawn out blood tests, hoping my one useless vein will hold out. Have a good day everyone...... Tintin


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Good morning, cold and looks like heavy downpours imminent ! Off to hospital for long drawn out blood tests, hoping my one useless vein will hold out. Have a good day everyone...... Tintin



I hope things go well TinTin!  Sunny here, but the temperature overnight has dropped significantly - from around 20C last week to 9C this morning!

Bright and sunny here at the moment, I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## AJLang

Morning TinTin, Northerner and everyone. Had a lovely sunny walk with Susie today.  I need to decide what I'm doing today as I have no specific plans


----------



## Steff

Morning all.


Have a gd monday x


----------



## AJLang

Hope you've all been having a lovely day.  I've been chilling out - knitting, reading and preparing Boeuf Bourguignon with croutons and duchesse potatoes for dinner.  As there is a high chance that I won't be going to Uni I've "persuaded" M to buy some bubbles on his way home.  Looking forward to sitting in the garden eating dinner


----------



## Cat1964

AJLang said:


> Hope you've all been having a lovely day.  I've been chilling out - knitting, reading and preparing Boeuf Bourguignon with croutons and duchesse potatoes for dinner.  As there is a high chance that I won't be going to Uni I've "persuaded" M to buy some bubbles on his way home.  Looking forward to sitting in the garden eating dinner



Can I come to your for dinner Amanda. That sounds delicious.


----------



## AJLang

You're more than welcome Cat


----------



## Steff

Morning all 

Well dads safely on his way back home now, hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well dads safely on his way back home now, hope everyone has a good day x



Good morning Steff, everyone  I'm sure he's had a great time, must be a bit of a wrench to have to go back 

Had a good run this morning, air was nice and cool - well, to start with it was! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff, everyone  I'm sure he's had a great time, must be a bit of a wrench to have to go back
> 
> Had a good run this morning, air was nice and cool - well, to start with it was!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Yeah, but my uncle has enjoyed the rest not in a nasty way but u know what I mean x... Dads doing stuff so differently now but at least I know so when He come back in November ill have an idea of what he'll be like x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning Amanda, Northy, Bloden,Jalapino,Steff,Pete, well everyone really. The sun is shining and I am just waiting for my lift to eye clinic in Dundee. Got some really sore teeth and going to phone dentist to see if they can fit me in soon. Hope everyone has a nice day...Tintin


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning Amanda, Northy, Bloden,Jalapino,Steff,Pete, well everyone really. The sun is shining and I am just waiting for my lift to eye clinic in Dundee. Got some really sore teeth and going to phone dentist to see if they can fit me in soon. Hope everyone has a nice day...Tintin



Hope you have a better day than yesterday TinTin, and that you can get an early appointment with the dentist, take care


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  For some reason I cannot shake the feeling that it is Saturday today, no idea why! I have to keep reminding myself it's Wednesday 

Very heavy rain here last night, and a bit cloudy this morning but not cold. Hope everyone has a good day ahead of them


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Well rained from about one this morn and still damp now, set to rain most of day yay shame I gotta be indoors lol have a gd dy all


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, weather a lot fresher so trade should be ok today hope you all have a good day.


----------



## AlisonM

We're having a monsoon it seems. Sigh. 

But on the plus side one of the neighbours has swapped a punnet of plums for help later making plum jam. It seems I'm getting a reputation along our road for making great jams and pickles. Didn't their grannies teach them?


----------



## AJLang

It was cloudy when I woke up at 6.30 but started improving when we walked Susie.  This afternoon has been lovely and sunny - think this is the best summer that we've had in years - I consider myself very lucky to be able to enjoy it


----------



## runner

Yay, off to Fairport convention Cropredy Festival tomorrow with headliners Australian Pink Floyd.  see you all when I get back!  Have a nice weekend x


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Yay, off to Fairport convention Cropredy Festival tomorrow with headliners Australian Pink Floyd.  see you all when I get back!  Have a nice weekend x



Have a great time runner!


----------



## Steff

Morning.
Have a good time runner, I'm off today wooo, lads are off to watch arsenal train today and watch a question and answer session, o feet up for me.

I see hurricane Bertha is on her way Sunday..


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  Lovely day here.  I'm very excited because I will be having my first ever piano lesson this afternoon


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  Lovely day here.  I'm very excited because I will be having my first ever piano lesson this afternoon



Ooh! It's 51 years since I had my first piano lesson   Enjoy!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner - I'm getting excited about being taught to play...but don't think that Susie will be impressed with me practising every day


----------



## delb t

H has gone off to his festival in newquay- he has had a vomiting bug Tues/Wed so BG's have been dreadful but seems better today- all eventualities packed- except waterproof!!! oops .now OH has taken to his bed and not gone to work- this never happens. YIKES -will I be next?


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> H has gone off to his festival in newquay- he has had a vomiting bug Tues/Wed so BG's have been dreadful but seems better today- all eventualities packed- except waterproof!!! oops .now OH has taken to his bed and not gone to work- this never happens. YIKES -will I be next?



Oh dear, I do hope not! Stay well!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning, hope everyone is well  Had a good run this morning, although a bit disappointed at how slow I was. Still trying to get used to the idea that I can no longer run as fast or as far as I did 20 years ago (or even 10 years ago!). Sigh! Still, I suppose I'm pretty active for my age and lucky I can do it at all 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
I'm happy to 15 hours of work to go then I'm off from tomorrow for a week I can't wait, Chris is off to nans for a week on Monday to so heaven lol.
Have a Good Friday all x


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, sounds good Steff enjoy your week off ! Sunny and rain again here today, going to get ready and pop over to coffee shop as I don't go so much these days. Then meeting a friend for lunch, so a good relaxing day


----------



## AlisonM

Yipes, monsoon here again! It's really pouring down. But I'm sitting in the warm doing a double fishttail.


----------



## Steff

Thanks TINTIN I intend to after today i cannot wait till 6pm tomorrow lol x 

Have a good night all


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
After about 10 hours of rain seems the sun is back out to play today,good cause got a load of washing to dry lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> After about 10 hours of rain seems the sun is back out to play today,good cause got a load of washing to dry lol



Supposed to be dry and sunny all day Steff  Have a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. VERY dull and cloudy here...I think there's going to be a storm Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Well a very wet start been raining since i got up at 7 at least grr, burst water pipe up the road in the next town so choas ensues i reckon today ...


----------



## Cat1964

Morning all it's very windy here today. There's a very autumnal feel today. I'm not ready to let the summer go just yet. Have a good day all


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, theres a gale blowing here and very cold !! I have a hospital apt at renal clinic today, so hopefully will get some test results from last week. Hope you all have a good day....Tintin


----------



## Steff

Morning all ,

Setting off to Poole in ten mins drop lad off he's now stopping till the 21st yikes,, I'm prepping for a 6 hr round drip,, but least sun is out , catch everyone later xx


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning everyone, theres a gale blowing here and very cold !! I have a hospital apt at renal clinic today, so hopefully will get some test results from last week. Hope you all have a good day....Tintin



Hope things go smoothly and the results are good TinTin  It sounds like you're getting the kind of weather we had here yesterday  Things are much better here now - mild, sunny, with a bit of a breeze. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. TinTin I hope that the appointment goes well. Cat it is autumnal here as well but very sunny. Had a lovely walk with Susie. M told me to have another "holiday " week this week ha ha think I should do some housework but then again I could focus on hobbies


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Thanks Northener and Amanda, I am just waiting for my lift and it has gone really dark, the rain cannot be far away. Amanda stick with the hobbies, much more fun than housework, unless houseworks your thing of course


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, the weather is bright and windy, which suits me, hope all goes well for you today Tin Tin..


----------



## jalapino

Windy!!!! Wet.....and stuck under a boat!!!! Nice!!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Windy!!!! Wet.....and stuck under a boat!!!! Nice!!!



Have you got an appointment sorted with the doc? (Nag, nag, nag... )


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> Have you got an appointment sorted with the doc? (Nag, nag, nag... )



Lol....yes I have Alan, but the earliest I could get was September the 21st!!!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> Lol....yes I have Alan, but the earliest I could get was September the 21st!!!!



What???? Ant, you can't wait that long, that is ridiculous! Do they have an open surgery where you can just turn up and see any doctor? Or maybe even see the nurse or ask for a telephone appointment? You musn't wait over a month with the problems you are having


----------



## AlisonM

Howling gales and pouring rain! Sigh.


----------



## AlisonM

Ant! That's ridiculous. Did you tell them it's urgent? Or could you see another GP sooner maybe. I know at my practice, my GP is the senior partner and in huge demand, but even so I rarely have to wait more than a week to see him and less if I want a telephone appointment. If it's really urgent and I can't wait, I can always get in to see one of the others. There's also a 'duty doctor' at our surgery if something important comes up you can just turn up and wait, though you may have to wait for hours.


----------



## AJLang

Ant no way must you wait that long - get to the doctor (she says nicely but firmly).  Sometimes if I'm not sure if I need to see a doctor I phone 111 - and two or three times they've told me that I've got to see the GP that day - so I then phone the surgery and they fit me in with the duty doctor. I don't like doing it but I do base it upon the 111 advice.


----------



## AJLang

I normally do everything I can to avoid ironing and I've been even worse since I stopped needing clothes for work.  But today was a WOW moment. I spent the whole morning ironing and it felt so GOOD


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I normally do everything I can to avoid ironing and I've been even worse since I stopped needing clothes for work.  But today was a WOW moment. I spent the whole morning ironing and it felt so GOOD



I used to find ironing very therapeutic  Since I stopped working in an office though, I no longer wear things that need ironing and can't be bothered with things like sheets or pillow cases etc.


----------



## AJLang

OMG I don't know what M would think if I started ironing sheets and pillowcases - he would think I'd been taken over by an alien because it would be so unlike me


----------



## Steff

God long trek but back home thank goodness, hope alls well


----------



## Cat1964

Northerner said:


> I used to find ironing very therapeutic  Since I stopped working in an office though, I no longer wear things that need ironing and can't be bothered with things like sheets or pillow cases etc.



Should you ever decide you need some 'therapy' Northie, I have the biggest pile of ironing in the world to get done. Let me know


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Big thunderstorm yesterday eve but partial sunshine today!  Hope you are all feeling ok.


----------



## Steff

Morning all, 
Well after yesterdays adventures was happy to get a good lie in lol, was awoken by a big tongue licking me but enough about Mart lolol it was Woody of course


----------



## Cat1964

I'm just in from work to find picture hooks, curtain hooks, bits of paper, a picture frame and other stuff scattered all around the floor.  Heaven knows what Lucy's been up to today. She just looked at me and chirped at me as if to say how did that happen?!!


----------



## AJLang

Sounds like Lucy has been having a party whilst you were at work


----------



## Cat1964

AJLang said:


> Sounds like Lucy has been having a party whilst you were at work



Haha yes I think so. Every now and again I come home to something like today. One time she had even managed to get 2 slats from my vertical blinds down!!!


----------



## AlisonM

My first batch of new yarns has arrived. I'm already working with them and loving it. Happy, happy and sod the rain. 

Umm can I haz a hot chocolate pliz? With marshmallows and whipped cream and sprinkles? Oh and a wee slug of Kahlua maybe?


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> My first batch of new yarns has arrived. I'm already working with them and loving it. Happy, happy and sod the rain.
> 
> Umm can I haz a hot chocolate pliz? With marshmallows and whipped cream and sprinkles? Oh and a wee slug of Kahlua maybe?



Oooo I can feel the excitement - new yarns   What you making?  Morning ll.  Coffee, large for me this am please.


----------



## AlisonM

What am I making? Well, let me see: There's a lovely silk/wool mix for a hat/scarf/gloves set for a friend for Christmas. There's some great jewel coloured wool for a shawl for me and some 4-ply corded cotton (arrived this morning) to try out from a new supplier in a moss green and a cobalt blue. I don't know where to start.

But, I'll have a large coffee too please, I need a kick start today after a rough night.


----------



## Northerner

Thunderous, darkening skies here at the moment


----------



## AJLang

AlisonM said:


> What am I making? Well, let me see: There's a lovely silk/wool mix for a hat/scarf/gloves set for a friend for Christmas. There's some great jewel coloured wool for a shawl for me and some 4-ply corded cotton (arrived this morning) to try out from a new supplier in a moss green and a cobalt blue. I don't know where to start.
> 
> But, I'll have a large coffee too please, I need a kick start today after a rough night.



Sounds lovely Alison. I'm eventually getting round to sewing together squares that I've been knitting for the last two years - they're in shades of brown and will become a throw for our coffee coloured settee - 9 squares sewn more than 60 to go


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Thunderous, darkening skies here at the moment


The weather is changeable here but bad enough to cancel M's flying lesson so I get to spend the afternoon with him Now got to decide what to do...when this happened last week we ended up in the cocktail bar


----------



## Steff

Afernoon all,
Lazy day today, up at 1145 hehe.. Ah well its thundery and very wet here today..


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afernoon all,
> Lazy day today, up at 1145 hehe.. Ah well its thundery and very wet here today..



Hehe! I was up at 4:30 this morning  Non-stop thunderstorms here for the past few hours


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I was up at 4:30 this morning  Non-stop thunderstorms here for the past few hours



yup i noticed that in 7 day average thread, lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> yup i noticed that in 7 day average thread, lol



Problem is I am in training for a marathon, which means much longer runs. As I prefer to run before the rush-hour traffic gets going it means I have to get up almost before I've gone to bed! Not doing it every day though!


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> What am I making? Well, let me see: There's a lovely silk/wool mix for a hat/scarf/gloves set for a friend for Christmas. There's some great jewel coloured wool for a shawl for me and some 4-ply corded cotton (arrived this morning) to try out from a new supplier in a moss green and a cobalt blue. I don't know where to start.
> 
> But, I'll have a large coffee too please, I need a kick start today after a rough night.



Morning all.  Sounds lovely Alison.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Problem is I am in training for a marathon, which means much longer runs. As I prefer to run before the rush-hour traffic gets going it means I have to get up almost before I've gone to bed! Not doing it every day though!



No injuries this year please Alan!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Tired today but had a lovely Susie walk.. Hoping to go to the French cafe after the eye appointment. M starts his holiday today. Hooray


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all...

Went off to local butchers this morning very diffirent to up north that's for sure,.. Fancied steak for me and mart cost me 14 quid, good Job I got a bonus this week lol x


----------



## AJLang

Enjoy your steak Steff I think that it is party time


----------



## MacG3

Off out for a meal with 'she who must be obeyed' tonight. The red lobster in Drayton. I usually go for the spare ribs, really nice and Flintstones proportions. But I may try the lobster, are shellfish low carb, I'm guessing the sauce isn't.


----------



## Cat1964

I had a lovely 2 egg, bacon cheese and onion omelette for dinner it was great.


----------



## Steff

Steak went down a treat even better I didn't cook yay


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. A lovely day with Susie and M no plans but M is buying me bubbly  I think he thinks I need cheering up but I'm happy...but not going to say no to my favourite drink


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all 
Been into town sandwitch toaster shopping mart really fancied one other day but the current maker we had decided to blow a gasket and trip the switch well it is about 20 years old lol..

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Chucking it down outside today


----------



## gail1

morning all its a fine day looking a bit damp however


----------



## AlisonM

Ooh, Caramel Options. Yum, and warming since it's not exactly summery here today.


----------



## runner

Hi Gail,  did you get the rain?  It showered offend on most of the day until mid afternoon and looking dodgy now.

Looking forward to new season of dramas on TV.  Large creamy mocha coffee please!


----------



## jalapino

Flippin eck what a day!!!!

Spent most of it...well when i got home from work lol  trying to sort out my bloody computer!....it crashed!!! lost all my files photos etc!!! grrrrrr!!!!

Took me ages to get it back online and rebooted  and now my Microsoft account is not playing ball!!! PAHHH!!! 

Why the hell do not make these things simple!!......errmmm just like meee!!


----------



## runner

jalapino said:


> Flippin eck what a day!!!!
> 
> Spent most of it...well when i got home from work lol  trying to sort out my bloody computer!....it crashed!!! lost all my files photos etc!!! grrrrrr!!!!
> 
> Took me ages to get it back online and rebooted  and now my Microsoft account is not playing ball!!! PAHHH!!!
> 
> Why the hell do not make these things simple!!......errmmm just like meee!!



they do, it's called an apple mac LOL


----------



## runner

Where is everyone?  I've got 10 sun loungers to myself here and a barman waiting on me hand and foot - ahhh bliss!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, lovely morning a nice nip in the air autumn is definitely on it's way, hope you all have a nice bank holiday ..


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well. Chris back from nans now so peace shattered hehe, cloudy here think its guna rain yay


----------



## runner

Morning Pete, Steff and all.  Bit cloudy here, but hanging washing out just the same!  Off to stay with daughter and her partner in Hove to see their new flat this BH weekend while my DIL and 3 grandchildren move out to their new home in Stafford with my son (he's been working away in Stafford during the week.)

Hope you all have a nice weekend x


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Susie is at the vets for her monthly infusion.  She thought that she would hide under the chairs but wasn't impressed when M picked up one of the chairs and "found" her. Vet has promised to phone as soon as she is ready. Very quiet without her


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. Susie is at the vets for her monthly infusion.  She thought that she would hide under the chairs but wasn't impressed when M picked up one of the chairs and "found" her. Vet has promised to phone as soon as she is ready. Very quiet without her



Hope all goes smoothly for the brave little soldier


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northener Susie was very happy on her walk


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all another lovely day bright sunshine with a nip in the air, think today is the best day of the bank holiday with rain on the way..


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning all another lovely day bright sunshine with a nip in the air, think today is the best day of the bank holiday with rain on the way..



Yes, just put my washing on as I don't think I'll have much hope tomorrow! Went out for a run this morning and it was like November!  Breath misting in front of my face!


----------



## AlisonM

Had a really awful night, so much pain and couldn't even get out of bed much before 11am today. I've taken the full dose of Tramadol I'm allowed already and still I hurt.

Need some comfort, but not Southern Comfort. I think I'd like a great big ice cream sundae with everything on it please.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Had a really awful night, so much pain and couldn't even get out of bed much before 11am today. I've taken the full dose of Tramadol I'm allowed already and still I hurt.
> 
> Need some comfort, but not Southern Comfort. I think I'd like a great big ice cream sundae with everything on it please.



Very sorry to hear this, I hope that things improve as the day progresses {{{Ally}}}

Here you go, get this down yer neck!


----------



## Cat1964

Aaaw Alison, hope you feel better really soon. I'm a tad under the weather too this weekend. The sun was splitting the trees yesterday and I spent all of it feeling absolutely freezing. I sat up late watching rubbish until 3.30am this morning and then went to bed. I tossed and turned a lot and woke around 5.15am and stayed in bed until I got so annoyed at 6am I got up. I'm still feeling very cold even though it's another nice day. I'm also feeling a bit sniffly now so reckon I'm coming down with something. On the upside, someone nominated me for the ice bucket challenge, so it gets me out of that for a few days.


----------



## AlisonM

Oh wow! That really does have everything... except the kitchen sink perhaps. Thanks.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Oh wow! That really does have everything... except the kitchen sink perhaps. Thanks.



No pleasing some people! Here you go then


----------



## AlisonM

Still battling the pain, so I'm going to have some more pills and an early night. Thanks for the ice cream, much appreciated.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Still battling the pain, so I'm going to have some more pills and an early night. Thanks for the ice cream, much appreciated.



Hope you manage to get some rest Ally, sweet dreams  (Or should I rephrase that?  )


----------



## Northerner

Thoroughly miserable weather here today, grey and wet  At least it's not as cold! 

Hope you all find nice dry things to do today!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Hope you manage to get some rest Ally, sweet dreams  (Or should I rephrase that?  )



Sweet dreams would have been nice, even after overdosing on all that ice cream, but it wasn't to be. I did get a little sleep though and, while I'm still in considerable pain, I do feel a little better today.


----------



## AJLang

Sorry that you're having such a rough time Alison but glad to hear that you're feeling a little better today.


----------



## Steff

Hi all,
Seem to be neglecting the place but not felt like coming on, worked today and yesterday was bloomin dead so day dragged grr, its rained allll day and really badly to x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi all,
> Seem to be neglecting the place but not felt like coming on, worked today and yesterday was bloomin dead so day dragged grr, its rained allll day and really badly to x



Hope things brighten up for you Steff, you deserve it with all the hard work you've been putting in lately 

I don't think it got light here today, and things aren't supposed to improve much, so much for August!


----------



## Northerner

Another miserable, wet and gloomy start to the day here with no signs of improving  Quite pleasant for my run earlier though, so can't complain too much - if anything, it was a bit on the warm side!


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely sunny day here, which is annoying because I'm stuck in bed. The pain has ramped up again so I'm cuddled up with my heat pad and my laptop.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Lovely sunny day here, which is annoying because I'm stuck in bed. The pain has ramped up again so I'm cuddled up with my heat pad and my laptop.



Aw, sorry to hear that Ally, hope things ease for you soon  It's actually brightened up a bit down here now, don't think it will last though!


----------



## Cat1964

It's a beautiful day in Glasgow too. Shame you can't enjoy this lovely weather Alison. Hope you get the pain sorted out soon and begin to feel better x


----------



## Steff

Rain all day again boo hoo, ah well off tomorror and off to play darts now xx have a good night all


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all , blimey just back from shopping for school uniform, this made me laugh the stationery we bought was more then the actual uniform lol.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all , blimey just back from shopping for school uniform, this made me laugh the stationery we bought was more then the actual uniform lol.



Crikey, what have you bought? Sterling silver paperclips, hand-pressed vellum and Sheaffer pens?


----------



## Northerner

Overcast with a light drizzle here, but very warm and muggy out on my run  Supposed to be brightening up later. 

Hope everyone has a good day planned


----------



## runner

Morning Northe, hope you had a good run.  Warm and muggy here too.  Not supposed to be raining so hang out washing and just noticed it's pouring down!  Rainy all day monday when we were in your neck of the woods too!

Yay, I've got the part time job I've been looking for of the last year or two Parish Clerk (for a neighbouring village)!  Means we can keep our heads above water and maybe go on holiday again next year


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning Northe, hope you had a good run.  Warm and muggy here too.  Not supposed to be raining so hang out washing and just noticed it's pouring down!  Rainy all day monday when we were in your neck of the woods too!
> 
> Yay, I've got the part time job I've been looking for of the last year or two Parish Clerk (for a neighbouring village)!  Means we can keep our heads above water and maybe go on holiday again next year



Great news about the job runner!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, weather is warming up, I find out today the pub which is in spitting distance from the shop is to be knocked down and turned into a supermarket..... That's all I need


----------



## AJLang

congratulations on the job Runner. Morning Northerner and everyone.  Cloudy here. I've got a friend coming round with her toddler this morning and going out for my second piano lesson this afternoon


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Thanks Northe and AJ!  Hope the piano lesson goes well AJ - are refreshing old skills or is this a new venture?

Oh dear Pete, better get a pint in here then!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Runner I can read music from playing the flute until I was 13 (a long time ago!) and I know how to play the piano a little bit (badly!) but I've never had formal lessons so I guess that this is a new venture


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Good morning all, weather is warming up, I find out today the pub which is in spitting distance from the shop is to be knocked down and turned into a supermarket..... That's all I need



Bad news about the supermarket Pete  Will it be a small or large affair? There's a family butcher's where I live and it's right next door to the Co-op. Hope there won't be too much impact and you keep your custom 

Enjoy tinkling the ivories Amanda!


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Bad news about the supermarket Pete  Will it be a small or large affair? There's a family butcher's where I live and it's right next door to the Co-op. Hope there won't be too much impact and you keep your custom
> 
> Enjoy tinkling the ivories Amanda!



There has been bits and pieces saying it was going to be this then that, but it's definitely on the cards, pub and petrol station being sold and it's going to be a Morrison's, what size I don't know, the other worry is the pub allow the school to use it for parking for the school run, if they stop that you won't get near our shops anyway, as the have double yellow line all round us, so it will be chaos on this road. See what happens, this will be three times I have had this, the other two shops had to close because of the big boys


----------



## AJLang

I'm really sorry to hear this Peter, it's not fair


----------



## AJLang

Enjoy tinkling the ivories Amanda! [/QUOTE]
Thanks Northerner


----------



## Pete H

AJLang said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this Peter, it's not fair



It's life mate, they call it progress..... The guy next door has just brought it (newsagents ) and just totally gutted, brand new refurbished it and signed a 20 year lease on the place he has invested well over 100,000 pounds in the Business as his pension fund, he is stunned..


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Pete H said:


> It's life mate, they call it progress..... The guy next door has just brought it (newsagents ) and just totally gutted, brand new refurbished it and signed a 20 year lease on the place he has invested well over 100,000 pounds in the Business as his pension fund, he is stunned..



I suspect you will both be fine as A Morrisons meat is disgusting and B it takes for ever and a day to go into a supermarket for a few sweets and a paper so for convenience the small shop will be fine in that respect.


Had loads of rain the last few days and it's found it's way through the roof part that hasn't been redone. Builder has been contacted.


----------



## Northerner

Hope they get the roof sorted quickly Sue


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Hi Runner I can read music from playing the flute until I was 13 (a long time ago!) and I know how to play the piano a little bit (badly!) but I've never had formal lessons so I guess that this is a new venture



Hope it goes well.  My friend is just re-learning too!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Runner it was a really good lesson today and I learned some new tips - I've now got to practise them


----------



## runner

Morning all, hope all is well with you today.  Sunny/cloudy here at the moment.  It's a cleaning out chicken coop and quail hutch day today, then moving all the stuff from our bedroom back to the rooms in our house, now that DIL and grandchildren have moved to their new home with our son, in Staffs.  It's very quiet - I shall miss them!


----------



## AJLang

Morning Runner and everyone.  Got an appointment in half an hour to have my hair restyled - probably going to lose three inches from the back


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Well, it was sunny here, then it went dark, then the heavens opened, then sunny and now it's gone dark again!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Very nice day so far, boys are off to Portsmouth for the day Chris wants to see all the ships etc etc, so they left at 8 hoping its nice for them weather wise there. Hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Very nice day so far, boys are off to Portsmouth for the day Chris wants to see all the ships etc etc, so they left at 8 hoping its nice for them weather wise there. Hope everyones well



They'll really enjoy it Steff - the tour of the Victory is brilliant, and hopefully they'll do the tour of the Navy ships in the harbour too. I've yet to go on the Warrior.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> They'll really enjoy it Steff - the tour of the Victory is brilliant, and hopefully they'll do the tour of the Navy ships in the harbour too. I've yet to go on the Warrior.



They did and it was great, Mart is knackered his day off wiht lie in consisted of getting up at 6 lol x


----------



## am64

Well im on holiday !! Off to our favourite secret hide out in wales where I can swim in lagoons and totally chill ...and the weather forcast is totally brilliant


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> Well im on holiday !! Off to our favourite secret hide out in wales where I can swim in lagoons and totally chill ...and the weather forcast is totally brilliant



Have a splendid time!


----------



## am64

Thanks northe I m sure we will x


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all, totally pooped been suffering toothache since Tuesday doing me in cuminated in going to bed at 3.35 grr, hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all, totally pooped been suffering toothache since Tuesday doing me in cuminated in going to bed at 3.35 grr, hope everyone has a good weekend



Aw, that's so horrible Steff, I hope you can get it sorted soon


----------



## jalapino

Jesus man what a day!!!!!

Misses is gone for hen due weekend and I have been left to look after the little horrors!!! and they are giving me....errmmm....grief! lol 

Been trying to tier the little buggers out but they seam to have never ending battery's!!! swimming, walking, taken them to friends and now back home!

Now my battery's are drained!! 

Roll on 7.PM


----------



## jalapino

Steff said:


> Afternoon all, totally pooped been suffering toothache since Tuesday doing me in cuminated in going to bed at 3.35 grr, hope everyone has a good weekend



Sorry to here this steff


----------



## jalapino

Morning you sleepy heads!!! 

Well going to take the kids swimming again today, but going to romsey rapids! a lot more fun for the kids!....ermm and me lol 

Well enjoy your day everyone!!!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Jalapino the rapids sound fun. Apart from the Susie walk I have no specific plans for the day but I plan to enjoy it


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope your tooth is better today Steff and you have a great break Am.  Fell asleep during Casualty last night wso will 'catch-up' today.  Still sorting out and putting stuff back into other rooms after DIL and grandchildren's stay, then it's making new compost heap and starting work on the jungle that is out there!

Have a nice day all.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope your tooth is better today Steff and you have a great break Am.  Fell asleep during Casualty last night wso will 'catch-up' today.  Still sorting out and putting stuff back into other rooms after DIL and grandchildren's stay, then it's making new compost heap and starting work on the jungle that is out there!
> 
> Have a nice day all.



Hope you have a productive day runner, it looks like the weather will be good  It was quite chilly when I set off on my run this morning, but soon got very warm once the Sun had been shining for a while. About to put washing out, so hoping for no sudden showers! 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Steff

morning all.
Worst nights sleep in all my life, toothache had me up and in tears grr, ah well im not going to a dentist so i gotta semi grin and bare it lol.
Its a nice day here , hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> morning all.
> Worst nights sleep in all my life, toothache had me up and in tears grr, ah well im not going to a dentist so i gotta semi grin and bare it lol.
> Its a nice day here , hope everyone has a good day



Steff, you must get it seen to! It won't go away, unfortunately  Which tooth is it? Remember, infections can be bad news for us diabetics, so please get it looked at.


----------



## Pete H

Steff said:


> morning all.
> Worst nights sleep in all my life, toothache had me up and in tears grr, ah well im not going to a dentist so i gotta semi grin and bare it lol.
> Its a nice day here , hope everyone has a good day



Steff you need to get it sorted, nights are so long when your in pain and it will wear you down, and the longer you leave it the worse it gets.


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone.  Housework and hospital today.  New diabetic consultant that I've never met before - certainly won't understand that I'm playing with my basals at the moment because my insulin needs significantly changing at the moment due to impact of gastroparesis when dieting.  Should be fun!  Actually I'm dreading it...


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone.  Housework and hospital today.  New diabetic consultant that I've never met before - certainly won't understand that I'm playing with my basals at the moment because my insulin needs significantly changing at the moment due to impact of gastroparesis when dieting.  Should be fun!  Actually I'm dreading it...



Hope it turns out to be a good one Amanda, try not to worry. You know your body and how it works better than anyone, and no amount of book-reading can match that 

Grey, dull and drizzly here today.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan - I was "saying" to Karen that I find hospital appointments more and more stressful nowadays - I think it was made worse with the one in February when I totally didn't expect her to say that I should only have liquids/pureed food for the rest of my life.  Oh well I think that I will treat myself to flowers on the way home


----------



## AJLang

Afternoon everyone. Lovely and sunny here. I've just enjoyed myself spending time practising my piano


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Afternoon everyone. Lovely and sunny here. I've just enjoyed myself spending time practising my piano



Good afternoon Amanda  Nice and sunny here also now. I hope the neighbours appreciate your playing


----------



## AJLang

Hello Northerner.  Strange you should say that because the neighbours next door have disappeared and put their house up for sale - I checked on Rightmove yesterday and they've taken out all of the furniture - it does strangely coincide with when I started playing the piano


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hello Northerner.  Strange you should say that because the neighbours next door have disappeared and put their house up for sale - I checked on Rightmove yesterday and they've taken out all of the furniture - it does strangely coincide with when I started playing the piano



I don't think it was the piano Amanda, I heard that they finally cracked after putting up with the past three years of you practising the bagpipes!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner I think you're right


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I hope that you all have a good day. I'm looking forward to having my new washing machine delivered, practising my piano and going out for lunch with a friend


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, it's going to be a nice day plenty of sunshine but not to hot, just the job, well best get back to it I need a break now only had one week since last Christmas but never mind, have a nice day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  all  Nice and sunny here already, after being incredibly dull when I got up. Might have to do a bit of gardening today!

I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Steff

evening all hope everyones well x


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Off to have my final morning of induction as Parish Clerk today, then it's all down to me   Hope you all have a nice day - weather is feeling a lot better!


----------



## Pete H

Morning all it's a foggy one here but should be nice later, hope all goes well Runner, and hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Off to have my final morning of induction as Parish Clerk today, then it's all down to me   Hope you all have a nice day - weather is feeling a lot better!



Have a good day runner  Just been out for a run - quite mild, could have done with it being a bit cooler really as I was really hot after the first couple of miles!


----------



## AJLang

Hello everyone. This morning I went to a new WI that is being set up - having promised myself that I wouldn't volunteer for anything....now I'm the Secretary of the WI


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hello everyone. This morning I went to a new WI that is being set up - having promised myself that I wouldn't volunteer for anything....now I'm the Secretary of the WI



Crikey!  Well done you, I hope you enjoy it


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner, I was rather surprised but very pleased


----------



## Annette

If they mention calendars, run away very quickly...


----------



## AJLang

Good point Annette  That is something that I definitely wouldn't volunteer for


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Overcast and gloomy here this morning - not liking the rapidity of the shortening days  Roll on Spring! 

Hope everyone has a good day/weekend planned!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone else. Dull here.  M is on holiday for the weekend and mum and dad's labradoodle will be arriving soon for the weekend. Piano lesson this afternoon. Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope everyone is well, nice 4 hours at work today woo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Hope everyone is well, nice 4 hours at work today woo



Hiya Steff, haven't heard much from you lately, hope all is well  Enjoy work!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Staying in this weekend apart from doggy walks because we're babysitting mum and dad's labradoodle.  She's staying by my side 24/7 . Not sure what Susie thinks


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hi Alan yeah not about as much now, not really got alot to report but still pop my head now and again.
Not alot planned this weekend which is good sometimes x

Have a good weekend all


----------



## delb t

Morning all-only 2 weeks till H goes so busy organising OH Off to do commando challenge in Devon![ why?] H has a little job as a secret legal shopper its hilarious


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Staying in this weekend apart from doggy walks because we're babysitting mum and dad's labradoodle.  She's staying by my side 24/7 . Not sure what Susie thinks



Do they get on? Tell Susie she's still our favourite!


----------



## Steff

ooooooh sppoky 3 of us all messaged at 09,03


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> ooooooh sppoky 3 of us all messaged at 09,03



Hehe! It's a wonder the servers didn't break down! 

Hope you have a great weekend Steff


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Morning all-only 2 weeks till H goes so busy organising OH Off to do commando challenge in Devon![ why?] H has a little job as a secret legal shopper its hilarious



Busy, busy!  Which Uni is H off to? What does the commando challenge entail? I find ordinary runs challenging enough, without people putting obstacles in the way!


----------



## delb t

H is off to Plymouth to do Physiotherapy- Commando challenge is a marine training thing I think going through water /climbing general mad stuff- has done it before and its tough!


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> H is off to Plymouth to do Physiotherapy- Commando challenge is a marine training thing I think going through water /climbing general mad stuff- has done it before and its tough!



Good luck to them both  From what I have read about H I think he will make a fine physio, and with a certain specialist knowledge about just how exercise affects the body!


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Staying in this weekend apart from doggy walks because we're babysitting mum and dad's labradoodle.  She's staying by my side 24/7 . Not sure what Susie thinks



Morning Amanda! 

Tilly sends (((doggy cuddles))) 

Hope you have a nice weekend!

I am having a spring cleaning weekend!!! BORING!!....but have Monday off so nice long weekend!....seeing doctor Monday morning so we will see how that turns out! 

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> I am having a spring cleaning weekend!!! BORING!!....but have Monday off so nice long weekend!....seeing doctor Monday morning so we will see how that turns out!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!!



Aren't you a few months late with the Spring cleaning?  Hope the doctor's visit goes well and you can get sorted


----------



## AlisonM

Woah, monsoon! The heavens have just opened, big style.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Woah, monsoon! The heavens have just opened, big style.



Not a drop down here!


----------



## AJLang

jalapino said:


> Morning Amanda!
> 
> Tilly sends (((doggy cuddles)))
> 
> Hope you have a nice weekend!
> 
> I am having a spring cleaning weekend!!! BORING!!....but have Monday off so nice long weekend!....seeing doctor Monday morning so we will see how that turns out!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!!


Hello Jalapino!! Susie and Sammy Labradoodle send doggy cuddles back to you and Tilly We hope that the appointment with the doctor goes well for you


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Do they get on? Tell Susie she's still our favourite!


Oooh sorry just seen this!  They do get on very well but Sammy knows that Susie is in charge. Susie says that she is very,very woofilicious happy that she is still the favourite


----------



## Steff

Morning all ,
Hope alls well, todays plan getting through a 6ft pile of ironing grr, lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all ,
> Hope alls well, todays plan getting through a 6ft pile of ironing grr, lol



Bet you'd rather be doing the Great North Run!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Bet you'd rather be doing the Great North Run!



Al u read my mind ha


----------



## gail1

evening all hope you are all well and have had a good weekend take care love and hugs


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> evening all hope you are all well and have had a good weekend take care love and hugs



Evening Gail  I've had my head stuck in a book a lot of the time!  Hope you are OK and that you have a good week ahead of you.


----------



## gail1

evening alan i have been to the great yarmouth sea fare the shanty singers were good and i loved the herring we had nice fish but very boney


----------



## Steff

Evening Gail xx


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> evening alan i have been to the great yarmouth sea fare the shanty singers were good and i loved the herring we had nice fish but very boney



I'm too chicken to eat bony fish  I did have some salmon today, but the bones in that are soft 

The Sea Fare sounds very entertaining  Is it an annual thing?


----------



## runner

Morning all!  Glad you enjoyed the Sea Fare Gail, didn't manage to get there - always the same when it's on your own doorstep!

Sunny this morning - just about to start my second week of new job after last week's induction!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all!  Glad you enjoyed the Sea Fare Gail, didn't manage to get there - always the same when it's on your own doorstep!
> 
> Sunny this morning - just about to start my second week of new job after last week's induction!



Good morning runner, everyone!  Good luck with the job! Very frustrating start for the day for me - the forum was down! Makes you realise how quickly you miss these things!  Thankfully, came back around 7:15.

Looking like a sunny day here today, might get some gardening done.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is well


----------



## gail1

morning all hope you are all well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyone is well





gail1 said:


> morning all hope you are all well



Good morning ladies!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  Very cool out on my run this morning, but starting to look like a nice sunny day again. Yesterday was lovely!  

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Steff

Very nice here x 

Good news is I'm going for a new job sorting my cv out and hoping to get it off to the pub tomorrow, I dnt know much but it's just opened as a gastronomic pub up the road x


----------



## gail1

good luck steffie im sure you will do well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Very nice here x
> 
> Good news is I'm going for a new job sorting my cv out and hoping to get it off to the pub tomorrow, I dnt know much but it's just opened as a gastronomic pub up the road x



Good luck Steff, they'll be lucky to get you!


----------



## Steff

Thanks you two

I have known about it for a week or so but being me I would of proberbly let it go as to now let down my current boss, but he told me last night he will more then likey be moving on to so it made it some where easier to bring up my potential news x


----------



## Northerner

Makes sense Steff, if you are going to have a new boss, why not at a new place, in a new job!


----------



## Andy HB

I will make an infrequent post to the tropical island thread to wish you well in your new job quest, Steff!

Andy


----------



## gail1

im feeling better today


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> im feeling better today



Really pleased to hear that Gail - long may it continue!


----------



## Steff

Morning all.

Many thanks andy I appreciate that x

Ps Gail, pleased to see your well.
Have a lovely BBQ for 40 today hope weather stays good


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Many thanks andy I appreciate that x
> 
> Ps Gail, pleased to see your well.
> Have a lovely BBQ for 40 today hope weather stays good



Good morning Steff  The weather forecast is good for your BBQ, hope it goes well


----------



## AJLang

Evening everyone - first day since Friday that I haven't been maxing out on painkillers - been doing some fun things but kept having a  painful eye - spent yesterday morning in eye casualty and they thought it might be migraines - although M has also been unwell so maybe it is a virus.  Feeling a lot better today so I've been making plans to reorganise our second bedroom to make it more of a craft room with room for the dolls house - I'm still waiting for M to finish the roof but then I hope to spend hours playing around with putting furniture in it.  I will also have a table for an oil burner so that I can smell aromatherapy oils whilst I'm crafting - I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## Northerner

Sounds good Amanda  Sorry to hear you have both been unwell, but glad to hear you are on the mend


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Well cv done and mart posted it off for me so who knows this time next month could be all change,hope everyone well x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Well cv done and mart posted it off for me so who knows this time next month could be all change,hope everyone well x



Good morning Steff, I will keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Very chilly again out on my run, but looks like it will be warm again later - actually had to get the factor 30 out yesterday after thinking that was it for the year!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Northerner it looks like it is going to be warm here as well. Looking forward to going round to my friend's house to sit in the garden and share a bottle of champagne to celebrate her 70th birthday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone. Northerner it looks like it is going to be warm here as well. Looking forward to going round to my friend's house to sit in the garden and share a bottle of champagne to celebrate her 70th birthday



Ah, good that it is going to be  a nice day for it! Happy birthday to your friend!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. I hope that you have a lovely day as well


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner. I hope that you have a lovely day as well



Thank you  It started at 4:30 - I have been for a run, done a Gay Gasper and have done my washing and put it out on the line. Also written and posted a birthday card to my Aunt, who is 79 tomorrow and the last surviving relative of my Mum and Dad's generation.


----------



## AJLang

Wow you have been busy Happy birthday to your Aunt


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off on my aborted coffee run and, because it's a lovely day, we're off across the bridges to Cromarty.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Well boys are off to watch arsenal play man city yay nice Saturday with just me to think of x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> Well boys are off to watch arsenal play man city yay nice Saturday with just me to think of x



Pamper yourself Steff!  

It started off very gloomy here this morning, but now looks like it's turning into a nice day - hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all, it is a lovely warm day here. I am just waiting to get transport to dialysis. I have had a bit more energy yesterday so I am hoping today goes better than thursday did ! I have planned my tv viewing for the afternoon, just looking forward to a sandwich and biscuits at 3pm. Which they promptly dialise out of you but it tastes good at the time, and they always give you something tasty you are not allowed normally  Hope you all have a lovely weekend....Tintin


----------



## Northerner

I hope it all goes well TinTin


----------



## Flutterby

Hi all, I'm back from Cheltenham.  Bit exhausted and to top it all some rogue insecty thing has bitten my arm. Itch itch, scratch, scratch.  Don't know what bit me but it's under the surface - nothing visible but a lump can be felt.  Bg has been weirdly high all afternoon too.  Nasty insect.  Just felt like a moan!


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> Hi all, I'm back from Cheltenham.  Bit exhausted and to top it all some rogue insecty thing has bitten my arm. Itch itch, scratch, scratch.  Don't know what bit me but it's under the surface - nothing visible but a lump can be felt.  Bg has been weirdly high all afternoon too.  Nasty insect.  Just felt like a moan!



Hi Flutterby, I hate those insect bites, hope it calms down soon  Since I was diagnosed they seem to take longer to disappear - although it might just be my age!


----------



## Flutterby

Well everything is being blamed on my age at the mo so I expect the insect zoomed in and thought - yeah lets get the old gal!  At least it may explain the high bg, I hadn't eaten a thing, honestly your honour!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Very nice day so far


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> Very nice day so far



Lovely here too Steff


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Lovely here too Steff



Well hope it stays that way got all the whites on the line atm lol .


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well hope it stays that way got all the whites on the line atm lol .



My whites are more of a grey colour...


----------



## stephknits

have just about survived another Sunday at work, looking forward to eating out at Wagamama's tonight with family for husband's birthday.  Have tried looking on menu for lowish carb stuff, I thought they did a noodle made out of some sort of vegetable, but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Steff

stephknits said:


> have just about survived another Sunday at work, looking forward to eating out at Wagamama's tonight with family for husband's birthday.  Have tried looking on menu for lowish carb stuff, I thought they did a noodle made out of some sort of vegetable, but can't find it anywhere.



Hope u had a good time steph, never tryed there food yet x


----------



## stephknits

wagamama's was good and they were very accommodating - they made me a dish with half the amount of rice noodles and more veg.  I consequently overdid the insulin and woke up at midnight with a hypo    This was my first night time hypo and was therefore quite scary.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

It's a terrible day here, misty, coldish and raining. But folks having got some energy today I have been out shopping with a friend !! Had a bad weekend with neuropathy pain after dialysis and low bp yesterday, so I am dreading it tom but trying to stay posative, things can only get better....Tintin


----------



## gail1

have hit a bad patch crying there are bad things going though my mind i wish this iland was real then i could run away and nerver come back


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, horrible again here !  Dialysis today, Idont mind it but the neuropathy pain after is quite bad. Plus I cannot sleep evan though I feel exhausted after it. I am going to mention it today as it is becoming a problem. 

Gail sorry you are not feeling good at the moment. I hope you have someone you can turn to for suport ? Maybe today you will feel better, I hope so.....Tintin


----------



## Steff

Morning all.

A big hugs to everyone having it tough right now xxxx


----------



## AlisonM

Teehee. I love it when I have the place to myself, I can get up to all sorts of mischief and nobody will ever know.


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Chillax today and resting my reading eyes as much as possible.


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyones well, lovely to have 2 days off now shall do nothing more then walk to fridge and back haha


----------



## delb t

*Well...*

So H is finally off to uni tomorrow  he's pretty excited- accommodation is lovely and 2 of the flat mates are medical- always useful methinks! so exciting for him  sad for us- I do feel weve come a long way in nearly 3 yrs ! I remember totally stressing at the thought of the teenage parties! but now I see a confident young man who is starting a new chapter in his life training as a physio.


----------



## Steff

All the best to h deb x


----------



## AlisonM

All the best to H for a grand future Delb.


----------



## AlisonM

Wahoo! Finally got 5000 points on YouGov. £50 on it's way. I think I may spend it on crochet thread.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Wahoo! Finally got 5000 points on YouGov. £50 on it's way. I think I may spend it on crochet thread.



Excellent Ali had mine 2 year back remember getting some make up with mine lol xenjoy!


----------



## gail1

today has been a mixed day but im ok. hope you are all well


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Looking forward to taking Susie for her favourite walk. M will then be buying my birthday presents whilst I have a lovely Lush batH bomb bath.  Then we're going out for wine and a late lunch followed by snuggling up on the settee. Hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## stephknits

Aj have a fantastic day, the snuggling sounds particulArly lovely, especially if you have weather like we do here.  Me, I'm off to my local knitting cafe for great coffee, knitting and people.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all 
Hope everyones having a good weekend


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Hope everyone's ok, lovely day nice comfortable 17 degrees


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Hope everyone's ok, lovely day nice comfortable 17 degrees



Morning Steff  Weather much nicer now - must be better for you at work too! Any news on the job you applied for?


----------



## jalapino

What a bloody day!!!!.....so It is my round for some virtual cocktails!!!

And a big slap up meal!!! on the house of coarse!!! 

So I am going to have fillet steak with all the trimmings and a side order of onion rings and cheese garlic bread!!! mmmmmmm!!!! and a big fat green martini on the rocks!!....Boooooooommm!!!!!


----------



## AlisonM

I'm exhausted after all the excitement of the last few days so I'm having an early night. See you all tmoz.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I'm exhausted after all the excitement of the last few days so I'm having an early night. See you all tmoz.



Hope you had a good long sleep Ally  

Very misty here this morning, and pretty cold outside. I have to say, I'm impressed by the cavity wall insulation I had installed earlier in the year. I was very sceptical as to whether it would make any difference, given how draughty my old house is, but it really is noticeably warmer now the weather is chilly outside! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Pete H

Good morning, best time of the year for me, nippy mornings and sunny days but not to warm  have a good one


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Cold and sunny when we walked Susie. Warm and sunny today. Didn't do much yesterday because I didn't feel well so determined to get some things done today


----------



## Bloden

No walkies this morning - it was peeing it down! Not ready for a good soaking yet. It's only September! What's going on with the weather?


----------



## gail1

im exchaused went to see a show at Potters,had a five couse meal before show i let diabeties have the night off/ show was great called the show that never was it was jerry lee lewis, buddy holly, elvis, peggy lee They were great it was a 2.5 hours long show then we had a mignight meal finally went to bed at 1am Got up a nd had a full english breakfast and after all that pigging out my bs was 10.4 diabeties continues to amaze me


----------



## jalapino

gail1 said:


> im exchaused went to see a show at Potters,had a five couse meal before show i let diabeties have the night off/ show was great called the show that never was it was jerry lee lewis, buddy holly, elvis, peggy lee They were great it was a 2.5 hours long show then we had a mignight meal finally went to bed at 1am Got up a nd had a full english breakfast and after all that pigging out my bs was 10.4 diabeties continues to amaze me



Sounds like you had a blast Gail!!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I've had an up and down week.  Don't feel too bad today and had a lovely Susie walk. Making bread, playing piano and doing some patchwork are just three of the things on my list for today


----------



## AJLang

Time to make some bread for the first time in ages


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Time to make some bread for the first time in ages



What bread did you make Amanda?....I am no good at making bread but are co-op makes a cracking Jalapino cheese bread!!!! mmmmm!!!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Jalpino I made cheese and onion bread. It was from a packet but still involved quite a lot of work. I was really pleased with it we had it with cheese and cooked meats


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Hi Jalpino I made cheese and onion bread. It was from a packet but still involved quite a lot of work. I was really pleased with it we had it with cheese and cooked meats



My mouth is watering!!!! <<<drooling>>>


----------



## AJLang

Oh dear Jalapino I hope I wasn't responsible for your "craving" thread


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Oh dear Jalapino I hope I wasn't responsible for your "craving" thread



lol Amanda! but it did not help! ......I am treating myself to beef rib tonight!


----------



## AJLang

Beef rib sounds nice I'm just about to make a Spanish tortilla to eat with some other tapas food
I hope everyone has had a nice weekend.  We've walked Susie and planted bulbs in tubs.  Bought some champagne for next week's birthday but somehow it got opened


----------



## Steff

Evening all


----------



## jalapino

Hiya Steff! x


----------



## Steff

jalapino said:


> Hiya Steff! x



Hi ant u ok


----------



## AJLang

Afternoon everyone.  I've had a lazy day and think that I will make it even lazier by curling up with a book and glass of wine


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Afternoon everyone.  I've had a lazy day and think that I will make it even lazier by curling up with a book and glass of wine



Sounds like a good plan


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Sounds like a good plan


I hope that you are having a good afternoon as well


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I hope that you are having a good afternoon as well



Thanks Amanda, it's pleasant enough here in Southampton. Still stunned from seeing Kate Bush last week!  The last two concerts are tomorrow and Wednesday. Apparently they have filmed it so there will be a DVD coming out at some point - won't quite be the same as being there though!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Thanks Amanda, it's pleasant enough here in Southampton. Still stunned from seeing Kate Bush last week!  The last two concerts are tomorrow and Wednesday. Apparently they have filmed it so there will be a DVD coming out at some point - won't quite be the same as being there though!


It would be great for you to see aDVD. My biggest regret was never seeing Abba in concert...but partially mitigated when I met Benny and Bjorn and danced with Benny


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Sounds like an amzing time Northener !!

I have had a bad couple of days. My blood pressure is so low I am finding it too difficult to stand for long. I am taking such a high dose of medication for the neuropathy I keep falling asleep and feel confused all of the time. I really need to sort this out and feel a bit upset about my "days off dialysis" are ruined. Sorry I am on a real downer.....Tintin


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Sounds like an amzing time Northener !!
> 
> I have had a bad couple of days. My blood pressure is so low I am finding it too difficult to stand for long. I am taking such a high dose of medication for the neuropathy I keep falling asleep and feel confused all of the time. I really need to sort this out and feel a bit upset about my "days off dialysis" are ruined. Sorry I am on a real downer.....Tintin



Ah, I'm sorry to hear this TinTin  I hope that tomorrow is a much better day for you


----------



## AJLang

Sorry that you're feeling so down TinTin.  I think you are being incredible and I hope that today is a better day for you xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Very gloomy here at the moment, and quite cold outside - still impressed by how well the cavity wall insulation is working, there used to be little contrast between outside and in and now there is a big difference! Hopefully, it will save me something on the power bills this winter 

I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone glad to hear that the cavity wall insulation is working. Gloomy here but very mild on the Susie walk.  I've got so many nice things I can do today but I haven't decided which yet - planting bulbs and pansies, reading a new book, patchwork, piano and so much more I can do life is good


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Northerner and everyone glad to hear that the cavity wall insulation is working. Gloomy here but very mild on the Susie walk.  I've got so many nice things I can do today but I haven't decided which yet - planting bulbs and pansies, reading a new book, patchwork, piano and so much more I can do life is good



Plant the bulbs!  I always leave it (too!) late - haven't even bought mine yet!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Plant the bulbs!  I always leave it (too!) late - haven't even bought mine yet!


You're right I must do it this week if not today. We've planted 16 tubs with tulips and narcissi. I just need to add a layer of crocuses/irises/snowdrops to the tubs


----------



## Northerner

Hurrah! The sun is shining now!


----------



## AJLang

I did as you said Northerner and have just finished planting bulbs absolutely gorgeous day here


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I did as you said Northerner and have just finished planting bulbs absolutely gorgeous day here



Good to hear!  I wish I'd done my washing now today as it turned out very nice! I think tomorrow is supposed to be similar though  Better get those bulbs ordered!


----------



## AJLang

I hope you get the bulbs ordered. The short days never seem so bad to me when the bulbs start appearing


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Nice and sunny here, and still quite warm, so have got the washing out on the line


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Good morning, weather a bit chilly and a lot of rain ! Typical as I am going out soon.....Tintin


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Good morning, weather a bit chilly and a lot of rain ! Typical as I am going out soon.....Tintin



Aw! Hope it clears up for you TinTin  Have a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner, TinTin and everyone. Pleased to say that I'm having a better day energy wise than usual.  Walked Susie and have pottered around doing quite a few things for me.  Going to have rest/nap soon and then do some nice things - possibly planting pansies, doing patchwork and practising piano


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear Amanda  Have a restful/productive afternoon! Just brought my washing in as it was getting ominously dark - and then the Sun came out again!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good to hear Amanda  Have a restful/productive afternoon! Just brought my washing in as it was getting ominously dark - and then the Sun came out again!


Thanks Northerner sorry to hear that you brought your washing in too soon  I had a lovely snooze now debating pansies or patchwork or downloading a magazine - such tough decisions


----------



## AJLang

80 pansies have been planted in tubs by me I'm loving life.  Determined to be positive whilst waiting for the CT scan etc and next week's eye appointment. I'm feeling very happy


----------



## Steff

Early good evening all.
Nice to have today off chance to recharge batts, hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 80 pansies have been planted in tubs by me I'm loving life.  Determined to be positive whilst waiting for the CT scan etc and next week's eye appointment. I'm feeling very happy



Good to hear Amanda! Good work 



Steff said:


> Early good evening all.
> Nice to have today off chance to recharge batts, hope everyones well



Hi Steff, good to hear from you


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Good to hear Amanda! Good work
> Thank you Northerner


----------



## Pete H

Good morning all, nice morning with a nip in the air, got up this morning still dark, make our mom a cup of tea look up at the clock and perched there was another big spider, get the old glass to cart him off, reached up ( you know how it is half asleep ) yawning my head off, all of a sudden I mist him, he jumped off just mist going into my mouth as I was yawning ... Looked on the floor no were to be seen, got to work started chopping the meat up then in the mirror low and behold he came climbing over my shoulder.... I must say I did jump


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope alls good, nice bright day according to weatherman though all change Saturday. x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Hope alls good, nice bright day according to weatherman though all change Saturday. x



Good morning Steff  Nice and sunny here also, supposed to be getting colder at the weekend, hopefully no more hot sticky nights!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone - feeling very worn out today - even having a bath is going to be hard work. But I'm determined to have a flipping good time and I'm looking forward to the taxi collecting us at 1.30 to take us to the champagne and cocktail bar


----------



## gail1

hope u have a great time happy birthday hunnie


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Gail


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Steff

Weekend good morning from sunny south, hope everyone is well, I'm pleased to say after 9 hours of work yesterday I'm off today and tomorrow and I'm guna do as lil as poss lol xx


----------



## runner

Hi all, been away on the canals for a bit, then manic week back, then away again to wedding and Irish crochet course.  back now, Phew - Big coffee please.

Hope you are all well and feeling good!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Cold last night and wet this morning.  Back to the grind!


----------



## delb t

*Oooh canals*

Weve had some hilarious times on canal hols- Feeling bit flat H was back for a wedding last weekend - now not back till Christmas ! on  A Plus he's happy and settled which is the main thing


----------



## KookyCat

delb t said:


> Weve had some hilarious times on canal hols- Feeling bit flat H was back for a wedding last weekend - now not back till Christmas ! on  A Plus he's happy and settled which is the main thing



I remember my first Christmas back as an undergrad as one of my best ever, like being a kid again, so my bet is you'll have a fabulous festive period this year.  Glad he's settling in well


----------



## runner

delb t said:


> Weve had some hilarious times on canal hols- Feeling bit flat H was back for a wedding last weekend - now not back till Christmas ! on  A Plus he's happy and settled which is the main thing



Morning all!  Bit brighter today.  Love the canals.  Bet you're missing H, but really pleased that things are going well.


----------



## Mark T

/me waves from South Korea

(although I'm using the companies VPN, so no doubt my IP address is probably in Michigan instead)


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Hope everyone's well, had a down pour now suns out cnt win lol.


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> Hope everyone's well, had a down pour now suns out cnt win lol.


Evening Steff


----------



## Northerner

Wow! Wall to wall heavy thunderstorms throughout the night here!  Calm now, but some of those thunderclaps shook my house!

Hope everyone is OK, have a good weekend


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Good morning, I am just off to coffee shop and then away to dialysis. A rest tom for me and then we have visitors coming for lunch on Monday and then back to dialysis the next day ! 

Hi Northy I am still about and struggling a bit , hope you are fine and it was nice to hear from you....Tintin


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> Good morning, I am just off to coffee shop and then away to dialysis. A rest tom for me and then we have visitors coming for lunch on Monday and then back to dialysis the next day !
> 
> Hi Northy I am still about and struggling a bit , hope you are fine and it was nice to hear from you....Tintin



Hope you enjoyed your coffee shop visit!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi jalapino got back about an hour ago and now a bit on the tired side. It has been absolutely freezing here today. Ended up wrapped in blankets at dialysis, dreading the real winter. How are you doing ?, well I hope, take care ...Tintin


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope alls well, have a lovely sunday guys


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Hope alls well, have a lovely sunday guys



Good morning Steff, I hope you have a lovely day too  A bit colder here today, but dry


----------



## jalapino

One word for today at work.....WET! 

I am wet....my bike is wet....wet wet wet!!!....so yes all in all I got wet!!....I really do not like all this wet....you get the point now? 

Hope your all doing well on this very WET day!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> One word for today at work.....WET!
> 
> I am wet....my bike is wet....wet wet wet!!!....so yes all in all I got wet!!....I really do not like all this wet....you get the point now?
> 
> Hope your all doing well on this very WET day!



You should be OK in this weather, you work on BOATS!  Supposed to be a bit dryer tomorrow, but maybe not for long


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> You should be OK in this weather, you work on BOATS!  Supposed to be a bit dryer tomorrow, but maybe not for long



Arahhh!!! this is true Alan! ....but not nice trying to repair boats in the rain! ....I have seen it


----------



## Steff

Evening all 

Well today was well and truly a wash out rained from when i got up at 6am and still going strong now, ah well day off tomorrow and its my anniversary been with M 14 years my goodness they said it would never last hehe.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> Well today was well and truly a wash out rained from when i got up at 6am and still going strong now, ah well day off tomorrow and its my anniversary been with M 14 years my goodness they said it would never last hehe.



Hope tomorrow is a much better day Steff - it's supposed to be much dryer!  And I hope you have a very happy anniversary  Do you have anything planned?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

I am up at this ungodly hour as like you Northy I have had a hypo at 3am (cannot blame an eratic pancres like yourself though ). Then just before 5am was awoken with neuropathy pain yet again. I foolishly dropped my dose of gabapentin, just by 100mg at night and my feet and legs obviousley do not like this !! Which is a shame as my brain was much more alert and loved it.  Honest it sends me doolally, I forgot how to text in the middle of a text the other day and then couldnt use the remote control for the tv as well !!! Heaven forbid I cannot watch tv, it is quite worrying. Anyway now I am bored, it is too early to report on the weather here and other half refuses to get up so I am lurking on here.....Tintin


----------



## Northerner

Hi TinTin, sorry to hear about the hypo and neuropathy waking you up  I hope you manage to get back to bed and get some deep, restful sleep 

I really dislike this time of year, with the dark mornings. At least we get to put the clocks back in a couple of weeks and then it will be just a couple of months before the days start getting longer again - roll on Spring! 

I hope everyone had a great day


----------



## AJLang

TinTin I'm so sorry to hear about the problems that woke you up last night.  I hope that you get a better night's sleep tonight.  Northerner stop wishing your life away!!  Well as you know everything is going pear shaped at the moment but I've made a plan for the evening.  Curling up with Susie eating a TV dinner of macaroni cheese (yep I don't cook for myself when I'm on my own) and wine followed by Baileys watching the One Show and then Holby, followed by sleeping downstairs with Susie.  Nothing too exciting but if it goes to plan I will be very happy


----------



## Northerner

I hope your plan goes smoothly Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Hope you and Susie had a good night Amanda, and that you had a good anniversary Steff 

I went out for a run this morning fr the frst time in a month (been injured/lazy) and was actually quite surprised at how well it went, I'm not as unfit as I thought I was! Weather good for running - cool, damp/misty and calm. Had to wait until 7 am though, hate running in the dark these days!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Thank you Northerner for asking. Susie I had a good night but I don't think that she is happy that she is on bed rest Glad to hear that you had a good run.  Only two more days on my own - but I'm now getting used to it!!  Pottering around, hobbies and reading planned today. My brother and 8 year old twin nephews are coming round this evening, I haven't seen them in ages so it will be good have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Hope everyones well,got a nine hour shift to get through today helping out the new guy should be fun fun fun x 

Hope alls well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all,
> Hope everyones well,got a nine hour shift to get through today helping out the new guy should be fun fun fun x
> 
> Hope alls well



Have a good day Steff, don't be too hard on the newbie!


----------



## jalapino

Evening all! 

Hope you have all had a good day, I have finally finished a boat I have been repairing for the last 3 months! 

Such a relief knowing it is done....so onto the next job!!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> I have finally finished a boat I have been repairing for the last 3 months!
> 
> Such a relief knowing it is done....so onto the next job!!!



Good man, well done! Must give you a good feeling of satisfaction  Hope the next one is fun to work on!


----------



## AlisonM

Snort! I just got 50 points off YouGov for telling them I hate Tuna. Must have been the shortest questionnaire ever.


----------



## AJLang

Well done Alison Hello Jalapino and Northerner.
Please can I have the strongest most alcoholic drink that you have.  M was meant to text me when he got to the airport.  I've heard nothing and his mobile is not taking calls. The flight was due to leave 15 minutes ago UK time and it's a 12 hour flight so I won't nothing until the morning so I'm obviously worried. PLUS I was feeling yucky in a high BG way, tested 16.2 despite a correction two hours ago when it was 11.  Also got moderate ketones. Went to change cannula and discovered the tubing disconnected from the cannula. I can only assume that I didn't connect it properly after my bath three hours ago. This is a great evening NOT. I can't even get a cuddle from Susie because she insisting that she sleeps when she should be eating her dinner.


----------



## Northerner

Amanda, please accept some virtual cuddles and a bottle of Krepkaya Russian vodka, chilled in the freezer (for your information, 'Krepkaya' is Russian for 'strong'  )

I hope that M is able to get in touch, but if not please don't worry, he sounds as if he is on the other side of the world so perhaps the texts are getting tired and having a stopover half way. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Bloden

Evening all. Well, it's a week since we put in a bid for a rescue dog we really like - hopefully we'll find out if he's ours over the weekend. His name's Rocky and he's kind of like Tintin, but with ginger patches on top of white. And he's gooooorgeous. 

Glad to hear your run went well, N. I must exercise this weekend!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner thank you so much for the virtual cuddles and the vodka - boy does the vodka bring back memories - M and I hadn't been living together very long when my friend invited us round for dinner.  Well her partner is Polish and they had a freezer full of nicely flavoured vodkas - lots of different flavours - and it seemed rude not to try each of them. OMG I got home and I was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ill I don't know how I would have managed without M's help, not a very good impression for someone who has only just moved in with you


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Evening all. Well, it's a week since we put in a bid for a rescue dog we really like - hopefully we'll find out if he's ours over the weekend. His name's Rocky and he's kind of like Tintin, but with ginger patches on top of white. And he's gooooorgeous.


Hi Bloden I so hope you get your rescue dog. I hope that you become Rocky's forever home. Susie was a rescue dog.....but I think at the time we rescued each other


----------



## Bloden

Aw, thanks, aj. Fingers, toes, eyes, ears crossed we get him. I love your photo of Susie. She looks fab. Hope you're enjoying your virtual~vodka~cuddle.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bloden for your lovely comments about Susie picture.  Virtual cuddles and vodka were very nice.  Hooray M should be home within the hour but Susie is absolutely and totally refusing to get up this morning - she normally gets up at 7.30 so has obviously decided that she will sleep in.  I can't wait to see her face when M turns up.  Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Amanda  I hope Susie doesn't faint like that dog on Facebook! I hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## AJLang

I was thinking that as well Alan


----------



## jalapino

Evening all......it's the weekend!!!! WOOP WOOP!!!! 

Hey Amanda I hope you have left some of that big bottle of vodka Alan gave you for me? 

Tilly sends doggie ((((hugs))) to Susie!


----------



## Steff

Evening all ..........
FINALLY I get a weekend to myself, after working the last 5 im off till Monday woop woop.
Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all ..........
> FINALLY I get a weekend to myself, after working the last 5 im off till Monday woop woop.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend x



Ah! I hope you have a really good weekend Steff, you certainly deserve it!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Wow, so gloomy here today, 7:30 and it hasn't really got light yet! Hope it brightens up a bit!

Have a good day all!


----------



## AJLang

jalapino;516538

Hey Amanda I hope you have left some of that big bottle of vodka Alan gave you for me? ;)

Tilly sends doggie ((((hugs))) to Susie! :)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi Jalapino, of course I saved some of the vodka for you Jalapino Susie says thank you Tilly and sends lots of doggy ((((( hugs)))) back to Tilly


----------



## AJLang

Afternoon everyone. I'm sooooooo pleased that M is back and celebrated last night with some bubbly Before that M took me to the craft shop where I bought loads of stuff to make cake pops, so many different colourings and toppings, they will look "eclectic", I will make them and M will eat them


----------



## Cat1964

AJLang said:


> Afternoon everyone. I'm sooooooo pleased that M is back and celebrated last night with some bubbly Before that M took me to the craft shop where I bought loads of stuff to make cake pops, so many different colourings and toppings, they will look "eclectic", I will make them and M will eat them



Ooh send me one of your cake pops Amanda, they sound lovely


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Hope everyones well, enjoying my lazy weekend done the ironing and prepped the roast pork, nice to see the sun is shining yay


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> Hope everyones well, enjoying my lazy weekend done the ironing and prepped the roast pork, nice to see the sun is shining yay



Morning Steff  It's pretty warm here too this morning, even managed to put my washing out


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Afternoon everyone, we are not so fortunate here the weather is dreadfull. It is chucking it down with rain and a gale is blowing, we are off to Aberfeldy for a couple of nights and it will be so much fun in this weather  Pleased to say dialysis went smoothly for the first time in awhile, hopefully next time will be the same. Have a lovely weekend.....Tintin


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear the dialysis went better TinTin  I hope that the weather improves for your trip away!


----------



## gail1

hope you have a good time away tintin


----------



## AJLang

Cat1964 said:


> Ooh send me one of your cake pops Amanda, they sound lovely



sorry Cat I'm afraid there has been a delay in making the cake pops.....I got into housework  Also due to different stages it seems that I need several hours to make and decorate a batch....but I will definitely have one for you soon


----------



## AJLang

I hope you have a lovely time away TinTin xx


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon everyone. At 4am this morning I thought it was going to be an awful day but everything has turned out well. Haven't done a lot but had a lovely Susie walk, refreshed myself with a nap and made a shepherds pie for the first time in ages. Susie has been happily snoozing and I'm looking forward to some ice cold wine...but not just yet


----------



## Bloden

Glad your day turned out well, AJ. It's randomly very hot here at the mo (shouldn't be!) so my first two classes this afternoon were a complete waste of time - kids were melting! Ice cold kids is what I need.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Hope everyones well, weather been spot on started to rain about 7.30 and the wind is howling, seen online its caused a few accidents and heathrow cancelled some flights along with Gatwick.Ah well wind aint been enough to knock pob down so best get cracking.

Have a good day peeps x


----------



## Northerner

It's breezy here, but sunny so far


----------



## jalapino

Wow what a windy day! I had to put both feet on the floor this morning at points on my motorbike as I nearly got blown over!!! 

Hope your all doing well!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Blooming chilly here today!


----------



## AJLang

Morning Northerner and everyone. It was very cold on the Susie walk today


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Mum and dad are coming down today and we're going to celebrate their 50th wedding anniversary


----------



## Steff

Evening all 

Hope everyones well, im off till Wednesday now woooooo well deserved i think x


----------



## Bloden

I've just been watching the Prince of Asturias Awards ceremony on telly - the highlight is always the Asturian bagpipers - los gaiteros - they always get my heart racing, it's such beautiful music.

Hope you enjoy your parents' anniversary AJ, and your time off Steff.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Haven't been to the bar for a bit - busy, busy!  Hope you're all OK.  Quite fresh this morning, but lovely and sunny.  

So proud of my voluntary singing group - we gave a performance and sing-a-long for Silver Sunday and it was so heartening to see people linking arms around the room singing 'We'll Meet Again' at the end. Think they also liked It Must Be Love and Walking On Sunshine LOL.


----------



## AJLang

Runner that sounds lovely. I needed to have some fun today so a friend suggested that I make the cake pops that I'd been saying that I would make for ages. Well the cakes turned out fine but the decorating was sooo messy and "rustic" and looked like chocolate artex. Some of the cakes slid down the sticks. I laughed so much making them


----------



## jalapino

I am being very norty!.....mid week vodka and coke!!!...I need it after today!...virtual of coarse!


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Runner that sounds lovely. I needed to have some fun today so a friend suggested that I make the cake pops that I'd been saying that I would make for ages. Well the cakes turned out fine but the decorating was sooo messy and "rustic" and looked like chocolate artex. Some of the cakes slid down the sticks. I laughed so much making them



sounds yummy AJ!


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Hope you are all well.  Hope you enjoyed your 'virtual'  vodka and coke Jalapino


----------



## Steff

Morning guys
Hope everyones week is going well. x


----------



## delb t

Hooray off to Plymouth to see my dear H this weekend- will try not to cramp his style or mention D too much! he and his flatmates are doing a 1ok run on sunday  Im soo excited.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope everyones well,doing a shift today longggg day 12-9/30 hope everyones ok have a good weekend x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. Absolutely gorgeous weather for the Susie walk. Pottering around the house with M and Susie. M and I will then go to buy some bath treats for me followed by the pub for a late lunch. Feeling very chilled, relaxed and happy


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Glad your feeling good AJ and sorry you have a long shift Steff - hope it goes quickly!


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> l.  Glad your feeling good AJQUOTE]
> 
> Thank you Runner.  Wet and miserable outside today  but lovely and cosy in the house.  Susie has stolen the main settee and is fast asleep with her tongue sticking out. I've had a lovely morning with Susie walk followed by doing Decopatch whilst listening to Radio 2. Feeling happy


----------



## gail1

AJLang said:


> runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> l.  Glad your feeling good AJQUOTE]
> 
> Thank you Runner.  Wet and miserable outside today  but lovely and cosy in the house.  Susie has stolen the main settee and is fast asleep with her tongue sticking out. I've had a lovely morning with Susie walk followed by doing Decopatch whilst listening to Radio 2. Feeling happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats good to hear, hope susie has a nice snooze
Click to expand...


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Gail


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x
Well new sofa arrived safely and i managed to survive my 9  half hoursd at work lol x 
Been a nasty day here rained most of it


----------



## Cat1964

I've been in all day too. Not done that much either. My lovely wee mum phoned a while ago so it was nice chatting with her. My brother had been down visiting her on Friday and on his way home to Dundee he stopped off with gifts. It's my 49+1 birthday on 15th November so she had sent up birthday gifts for me. And while she was at it she sent up our Christmas gifts too. So she was phoning me to tell me that a few of my birthday gifts were breakable and not to take them away with me when hubby and I go to Llandudno for my birthday. It was nice to have a chat with her for a while. Hubby's making dinner too which is stew, mashed potatoes and mashed turnip. Lucy's been scooting around all day making mischief. I was wrapping hubby's birthday present earlier and Lucy who has a passion for cellotape kept stealing bits of tape that I had cut. I got them back but not before she had covered them in cat drool!!  Back to work for me tomorrow.....there's no rest for the wicked!!


----------



## jalapino

Evening all! 

WoW!! it's cold tonight so I think a virtual whiskey is in order to warm up the cockles!!!


----------



## stephknits

yup, sure is cold, have put the heating on!


----------



## Northerner

Mine has gone on also, but on quite low. I've got a new oil-filled radiator which seems really good, plus I actually think the cavity wall insulation I had put in a few months back is making a difference


----------



## jalapino

northerner said:


> mine has gone on also, but on quite low. I've got a new oil-filled radiator which seems really good, plus i actually think the cavity wall insulation i had put in a few months back is making a difference



woop woop!!! :d


----------



## Steff

Evening all x
Brr breathe in front of your face time today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all x
> Brr breathe in front of your face time today



Evening Steff, sat on your nice comfy new sofa?  It's supposed to be even colder tomorrow - we've been spoilt!


----------



## Steff

Shocking forecast I'm having to wear a coat this week by looks of it lol.... Yeah al loving it feel up peace and quiet lol


----------



## Northerner

Brrrr! 2 degrees here this morning!  Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone. I'm not leaving my warm cosy house today Susie and M have gone for the walk on their own because I'm waiting for M's birthday presents to be delivered.  Planning to have a lazy, relaxed day pottering around


----------



## jalapino

Hope you enjoyed your lazy day Amanda!....my day was full of work even tho it was my day of?....how does that work lol?


----------



## AlisonM

Brrr here too and still raining. Not leaving the house today either, I'm still very cheesed off with everything but crocheting like mad because it helps distract me.


----------



## Steff

Evening all x
Well boys are at the Emirates tonight watching Arsenal and im out to darts so all go here, brrr been another cold day and rained from about three


----------



## Northerner

Good luck with the darts Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good luck with the darts Steff!



Cheers Alan,
Away tonight but getting a lift thank goodness.


----------



## AJLang

jalapino said:


> Hope you enjoyed your lazy day Amanda!....my day was full of work even tho it was my day of?....how does that work lol?


Thanks Jalapino. I was a bit fed up yesterday but your post about your day off made me laugh. I've managed to keep myself cheerful today, hooray. I had a lovely Susie walk and spent the morning enjoying magazines and a good chick lit book. I then got a taxi into town and went to the French restaurant for a lovely lunch and a glass of wine. I bought myself some flowers and had a nice trip on the bus home.  Susie gave me a brilliant welcome and then I had a siesta a perfect day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  VERY parky here this morning, but house is doing better in its new 'jacket', should have had it done years ago!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone. It is very frosty here. M had to scrape the car before we took Susie for a lovely walk


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone I hope that you all have a lovely day. I've been on a nice Susie walk and I'm now planning a relaxing day reading my book, having a hot bath and maybe some crafts


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone I hope that you all have a lovely day. I've been on a nice Susie walk and I'm now planning a relaxing day reading my book, having a hot bath and maybe some crafts



A nice start to the day Amanda, hope you have a lovely day  The sun's shining here at the moment and I might even go out and cut the grass - probably for the last time this year


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner have fun cutting the grass


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner have fun cutting the grass



Is that even possible?


----------



## AJLang

Ha ha Northerner I've only just seen your post the answer to your question is I don't know because I delegate the grass cutting


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone  VERY parky here this morning, but house is doing better in its new 'jacket', should have had it done years ago!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Evening all.  What new jacket does your house have that makes it warmer?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all.  What new jacket does your house have that makes it warmer?



I had cavity wall insulation installed during the summer - working a treat!


----------



## am64

Large g&t landlord .....


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> I had cavity wall insulation installed during the summer - working a treat!



Glad it's helped!  I'm with you Am


----------



## jalapino

Northerner said:


> I had cavity wall insulation installed during the summer - working a treat!



Yes we had that done to Alan, the filler they used to seal the holes was a different colour! 

So I had to paint the house! 

So far I cannot really tell if it has done anything 

It is going to be a wet and windy day today, getting rid of the kids for one night! WOOP WOOP!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Quite bright here today - pity I really have got to clean out the fridge!  Also putting the fruit into soak for the Christmas Cake.  One of our neighbours has just had their house clad in some sort of insulating blocks - wondered if this would help our poorly-built extensions stay warmer - I'm checking with her after winter to see if it made a significant difference.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Quite bright here today - pity I really have got to clean out the fridge!  Also putting the fruit into soak for the Christmas Cake.  One of our neighbours has just had their house clad in some sort of insulating blocks - wondered if this would help our poorly-built extensions stay warmer - I'm checking with her after winter to see if it made a significant difference.



I think that's the method they employ when there is no cavity they can fill, although I'm not sure if you can get that free. I know it is working well for me because in the past when the mornings have been cold and frosty, the temperature in most of my house hasn't been much higher, but the other day when we had frost outside there was a marked difference in the indoor and outdoor temperatures. 

It's very windy and cloudy here, with lots of rain promised for later in the day. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all popping head in 
Had the gloves and scarf out this week the northern in me is disspearing


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> I think that's the method they employ when there is no cavity they can fill, although I'm not sure if you can get that free. I know it is working well for me because in the past when the mornings have been cold and frosty, the temperature in most of my house hasn't been much higher, but the other day when we had frost outside there was a marked difference in the indoor and outdoor temperatures.
> 
> It's very windy and cloudy here, with lots of rain promised for later in the day. Hope everyone has a good day



Hope you save on your heating bills too!  Very windy here too and dull now - rain looks like it's on it's way.  Very sad news today - an old friend has died of a heart attack whilst on holiday.  Didn't see that much of him over the past few years, but always stopped and chatted when we did bump into each other.  Such a shock - his poor wife and family.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hope you save on your heating bills too!  Very windy here too and dull now - rain looks like it's on it's way.  Very sad news today - an old friend has died of a heart attack whilst on holiday.  Didn't see that much of him over the past few years, but always stopped and chatted when we did bump into each other.  Such a shock - his poor wife and family.



Aw, I'm sorry to hear that runner


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all popping head in
> Had the gloves and scarf out this week the northern in me is disspearing



Steff, I'm the same, I'm not the Northerner I used to be!


----------



## runner

Steff and Northerner!  We're ARD in East Anglia.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Yesterday I decided it was time to have fun so we checked out the Christmas party food from a large retailer We partied with my favourite bubbles and yummy nibbles last night and we've got more to have tonight I might start knitting s snowman today!  Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Yesterday I decided it was time to have fun so we checked out the Christmas party food from a large retailer We partied with my favourite bubbles and yummy nibbles last night and we've got more to have tonight I might start knitting s snowman today!  Have a lovely day everyone



Hope you have a lovely day Amanda  It was very cold and foggy on my run this morning, but it has woken me up for the day! The postman has just surprised me by delivering some books I ordered, so the day has got even better! Didn't know they'd started delivering on a Sunday!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. Have fun with your books


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Loving the pic Alan on the top of the sections.
Nice day here sun is out and washing on line wooooo.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Loving the pic Alan on the top of the sections.
> Nice day here sun is out and washing on line wooooo.



It's an amazing scene isn't it? I've got my washing out too! Nice and sunny, but a bit braw, so it might freeze rather than dry


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Yesterday I decided it was time to have fun so we checked out the Christmas party food from a large retailer We partied with my favourite bubbles and yummy nibbles last night and we've got more to have tonight I might start knitting s snowman today!  Have a lovely day everyone



Good idea - because you have to check out Christmas food first to make sure it's up to standard for christmas!   Hope you enjoy knitting the snowman.  Is it a Jean Greenhowe pattern?  I'v had 1/2 a Father Christmas stuck in my knitting bag for the past year LOL


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Hope everyones well, its so fresh out there today but sun is bright, have a good start to the week all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Hope everyones well, its so fresh out there today but sun is bright, have a good start to the week all x



Sunny here too at the moment, might not be a bad day. Tomorrow looks like being a shocker though, heavy rain all day 

Have a good day Steff - when do you start your new job?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sunny here too at the moment, might not be a bad day. Tomorrow looks like being a shocker though, heavy rain all day
> 
> Have a good day Steff - when do you start your new job?



1st of December Al x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

runner said:


> I'v had 1/2 a Father Christmas stuck in my knitting bag for the past year LOL



Poor Father Christmas


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> Good idea - because you have to check out Christmas food first to make sure it's up to standard for christmas!   Hope you enjoy knitting the snowman.  Is it a Jean Greenhowe pattern?  I'v had 1/2 a Father Christmas stuck in my knitting bag for the past year LOL


Exactly Runner it would be terrible to wait until Christmas to find out if the food was ok  I'm having fun knitting the snowman but going slower than planned.  It's a King Cole Christmas knit - the wool for the body is absolutely gorgeous and has made me feel very Christmassy.  I keep starting projects and never seem to finish them


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon everyone.  I had a productive morning ticking things off of my list to do and then I had a long unexpected and brilliant chat with one of my best friends.  Enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## runner

Morning all!  Bright here today so far.  OO new job Steff - what you doing?

You're right Sue, perhaps I should knit some elves to get him out and finish him off - so to speak!  Is it The Snowman pattern AJ?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all!  Bright here today so far.  OO new job Steff - what you doing?
> 
> You're right Sue, perhaps I should knit some elves to get him out and finish him off - so to speak!  Is it The Snowman pattern AJ?



Good morning runner  Perpetual gloom here today, and according to the forecast it's not going to get any brighter  Roll on Spring! I suppose we've only got about 6 weeks before the days start getting longer again!


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Runner im guna be a commis chef at a new pub thats opening up end of Nov x


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> Is it The Snowman pattern AJ?



Morning everyone. Yes Runner it's the Snowman pattern


----------



## runner

Morning all!  Fairly bright here today, think I might risk putting washing out.  Aww, Northe, we need a bit of snow first, preferably Christmas Day 

Congratulations Steff - I hope they will appreciate you.

AJ, are you knitting it in the Snuggly wool?  I made it for my grandchildren, lovely!  then they got snowman jumpers and a snowman hat .


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> Morning all!
> 
> AJ, are you knitting it in the Snuggly wool?  I made it for my grandchildren, lovely!  then they got snowman jumpers and a snowman hat .



Runner what a lovely set to knit for your grandchildren.  I've got Sirdar Snuggly Snowflake Chunky - knitting it makes me feel Christmassy


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Hope everyones well and having a good week 
Thank you Runner xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> Hope everyones well and having a good week
> Thank you Runner xx



Good morning Steff  Looking a bit gloomy, but was very mild for my run this morning  Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good dau. Susie walk took all of my energy so I'm spending the day curled up under the duvet


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good dau. Susie walk took all of my energy so I'm spending the day curled up under the duvet



I hope you (and Susie!) have a nice, relaxing day


----------



## AJLang

Thankyou Northerner


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Hope everyone's ok. Nice pile of ironing with my name on it to tackle lol.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Raining,raining,raining, but couldn't put off cleaning out the chicken coops any longer.  Quick cup of coffee please, then I'm off to the shower!

Hope you're all going to have a relaxing day now - hope there's something nice on the tele while you're ironing Steff


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  I find ironing quite therapeutic (or at least I did when I used to have to iron work shirts - don't have to do that any more! ), hope it helps you relax also Steff.

It was raining this morning for my run, but not heavy so I didn't mind it that much - kept me cool! Looking a bit brighter now, but not risking putting my washing out, the tumble dryer will be brought into service today! 

Hope everyone is well, and has a great day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Hasn't got light here yet - very gloomy!


----------



## runner

Morning - a bit brighter this morning - hope it stays dry - lots of washing to hang out.  Off to see brother and SIL tonight as they're on a group break at a holiday camp not far away, otherwise work this morning and making mince pies this afternoon to try out the LIdls different mincemeats!


----------



## twinnie

Hello all have you missed me i have miss you all the usual please oh no wait better make that a decaff


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> Hello all have you missed me i have miss you all the usual please oh no wait better make that a decaff



Yes, I have missed you! Large one coming up! 

A bit brighter here today - yesterday was sooooo miserable, it never really got light! Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Steff

Morning all

Hope everyone's ok


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hope everyone's ok



Morning Steff  Hope you have a good day - are you working?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff  Hope you have a good day - are you working?



Yup last day 28th x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Feeling a bit down today so haven't managed to get anything done apart from the Susie walk.  I think that I will hide under my duvet for a while.  Need to cheer up so that I can get M's 40th birthday stuff ready.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Feeling a bit down today so haven't managed to get anything done apart from the Susie walk.  I think that I will hide under my duvet for a while.  Need to cheer up so that I can get M's 40th birthday stuff ready.



Have a good rest Amanda, I hope you are feeling brighter when you wake


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yup last day 28th x



Ooh! Not long to go! Always a bit nerve-wracking starting a new job, but exciting too


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Have a good rest Amanda, I hope you are feeling brighter when you wake



Thanks Northerner I'm feeling brighter now. I was cheered up by a range of things arriving for M's birthday including a very large box with helium balloons in it The celebrations start at 5pm tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

Very busy today. Presents to wrap, cards to write, cake, sausage rolls and cheese straws to bake.  Notes to write for neurologist plus general tidying up then getting ready to go out at 5pm to start the celebrations


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Very busy today. Presents to wrap, cards to write, cake, sausage rolls and cheese straws to bake.  Notes to write for neurologist plus general tidying up then getting ready to go out at 5pm to start the celebrations



Busy busy busy!  Hope the day goes well!

Looking like rain here at the moment, although we're not supposed to be getting any...


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## Bloden

¡Fiesta!


----------



## twinnie

Hi all large decaff please


----------



## Steff

Morning all hoe everyone's ok


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> Hi all large decaff please



Morning Vickie!  When I stayed at my sister's last year I was drinking gallons of tea in the mornings, but it wasn't having the usual effect - then I discovered it was DECAFF! 



Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyone's ok



Good morning Steff, only a week and a bit to go!  Hope you are well, and have a good day!


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Not long back from a bread and milk trip to Tescos - (who put those damn cookies in my basket!)  after a Parish council meeting - last one until new year!  Really looking forward to all the Christmas singing dates with my fellow Soundwaves singers, wearing silly christmas stuff and getting into the Christmas spirit  (yes I know it's only November, but we singers have to plan ahead don't you know  )

Have a great time AJ - sounds like you've been working hard!

Northe, hope you recovered from the decaff


----------



## Steff

Morning all..
Well week to go and it's my penultimate Friday woo.. Hope everyone's good.

Runner that often happens to me to naughty things end up in my trolley lol


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff! Enjoy your last week!  Show them what they're going to be missing!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff! Enjoy your last week!  Show them what they're going to be missing!



Well boss leaves week after me so manager is worrying abit being two good members of staff down when it's such a busy period will mean he my be short ..ah well not my problem...x. 

Sorry to see about the Manchester meet Alan, will u get money bck on tickets


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well boss leaves week after me so manager is worrying abit being two good members of staff down when it's such a busy period will mean he my be short ..ah well not my problem...x.
> 
> Sorry to see about the Manchester meet Alan, will u get money bck on tickets



Could be a problem for work then, especially as you say at this time of year 

No, can't get money back due to type of ticket


----------



## twinnie

Hi all too tired this morning lol the usual please


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> Hi all too tired this morning lol the usual please



Here you go - as it's virtual, the caffeine doesn't count!


----------



## runner

Ha ha!  That made me smile!  Think you'll be able to swim in it Twinnie   Morning everyone.  I know Steff - those naughty trolley fairies! Hope they give you a good send-off at work Steff.

Sounds like you need a pick-me-up Northe.  will it be a coffee and huge slice of cake, or something stronger?


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> Evening all.
> Have a great time AJ - sounds like you've been working hard



Thank you Runner I had a lovely sense of relief on Wednesday afternoon when all of my plans had been put into action. We've been doing a lot of celebrating and the last three days have been a bit of a drunken haze. Going out to a lovely seafood restaurant in a few minutes followed by more champagne and birthday cake. Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Enjoy the Champagne and birthday cake AJ!  Sad today - nasty fox has had 2 of my chickens,  Bluebel (8yrs) and Jubilee (6yrs)


----------



## Steff

Afternoon guys.
Ah runner that's horrible bloomin foxes ,, not nice x 
Horrible day here gloomy and misty.. Had a nice Starbucks this morning thought I'd treat myself


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Afternoon guys.
> Ah runner that's horrible bloomin foxes ,, not nice x
> Horrible day here gloomy and misty.. Had a nice Starbucks this morning thought I'd treat myself



Good for you Steff!  Been drizzly all day here too and tomorrow, our singing group has it's 1st Christmas performance - outside and the forecast is not good   So, here's my rain hat!


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> Afternoon all.  Enjoy the Champagne and birthday cake AJ!  Sad today - nasty fox has had 2 of my chickens,  Bluebel (8yrs) and Jubilee (6yrs)


Thank you Runner. I'm so sorry to hear about Bluebel and Jubilee I love your rain hat


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. We had a lovely time yesterday - best lobster Thermidor that I've ever tasted. Time to behave myself now after all of the celebrating - if I don't behave my credit card might break  No plans for today apart from the Susie walk and being happy


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Glad you had a good day yesterday AJ and today's plans sound good!  We did our Christmas sing-a-long and luckily, the organiser managed to get us all into the local social club so we didn't have to do it in the rain after all.  We did have to improvise a bit as the brass band didn't turn up, and felt so sorry for the organisers and the craft stalls outside with the awful weather, but we had  good time in the end.  Felt sorry for my friend who was running a 1/2 marathon today in the pouring rain.


----------



## AlisonM

Grr. I spent hours drawing a picture of the Green Man to go on a Solstice card for a Wiccan pal and he's ended up looking more like the Grinch. Not quit what I was aiming for, sigh... Back to the drawing board.


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Oh no Alison - very frustrating, hope second attempt works out.


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Another cold and frosty morning ,, well dad arrives this afternoon here till the 9th, nice he will be here when I start my new job actually.
Have a good day all


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. How are you?  I had an absolutely lovely day yesterday.  It just felt relaxed and perfect. I'm looking forward to the Susie walk today and going to the craft show to buy Christmas presents


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. How are you?  I had an absolutely lovely day yesterday.  It just felt relaxed and perfect. I'm looking forward to the Susie walk today and going to the craft show to buy Christmas presents



So pleased you had a lovely day yesterday Amanda  It was lovely here too, with lots of lovely sunshine - I miss that so much at this time of year!

Hope you have a nice Susie walk and get lots of good things at the craft show  Can I just also add that it's so good to hear that Susie is enjoying her walks again after all the difficulties she has had? You are a pair!


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Well Friday went well final day at work, was home nd in bed by 11.30 so happy days ,, guy wants me in at 9 tomorrow probs show me the ropes Etc, usual trepidation that goes with starting a new job especially since one guy has already left cause it was to much yikes.
Off to town with dad today get some new clothes x

Have a good day all


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Well Friday went well final day at work, was home nd in bed by 11.30 so happy days ,, guy wants me in at 9 tomorrow probs show me the ropes Etc, usual trepidation that goes with starting a new job especially since one guy has already left cause it was to much yikes.
> Off to town with dad today get some new clothes x
> 
> Have a good day all



Have a good day Steff, and I hope everything goes really well on your first day tomorrow! The guy who left was probably a wimp, I'm sure you can handle it!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> So pleased you had a lovely day yesterday Amanda  It was lovely here too, with lots of lovely sunshine - I miss that so much at this time of year!
> 
> Hope you have a nice Susie walk and get lots of good things at the craft show  Can I just also add that it's so good to hear that Susie is enjoying her walks again after all the difficulties she has had? You are a pair!



Northerner I'm glad that you had lovely sunny weather. Thank you for saying about Susie, it is great that she still looks forward to her walks despite everything that has happened.. She really is the comeback kid! Susie and I are definitely a pair, we're so incredibly lucky that M looks after us so well


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Hope you've all had good weekends.  Son, DIL and 3 grandchildren just gone back to stafford after staying weekend with us - it was lovely but I'm now going to collapse in a heap!  they brought their dogue do bordeaux puppy with them and we had lots of nice cuddles, and she was very good at weeing on her 'mat', but still not so good with other - quite  few 'accidents'.  good job we've decided it's time to decorate the living room in the new year, and about time we had a new carpet!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all.  Hope you've all had good weekends.  Son, DIL and 3 grandchildren just gone back to stafford after staying weekend with us - it was lovely but I'm now going to collapse in a heap!  they brought their dogue do bordeaux puppy with them and we had lots of nice cuddles, and she was very good at weeing on her 'mat', but still not so good with other - quite  few 'accidents'.  good job we've decided it's time to decorate the living room in the new year, and about time we had a new carpet!



I'd be a wreck after all that!  Half an hour, maybe, if I could spend 15 mins on my own in the kitchen making the tea...


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Another fresh morning , hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------



## Steff

Hi all,
been a horrid day went out with dad this morning it was that horrible light rain , ah well it is December i cant moan,hope everyones well xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi all,
> been a horrid day went out with dad this morning it was that horrible light rain , ah well it is December i cant moan,hope everyones well xx



Same here Steff, plus quite a strong and pretty cold wind - brrrr!!!! I hope your Dad is OK, and recovering well


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone how are you?  I'm planning a nice relaxing day with my duvet, magazines that I've just downloaded and a nice hot bath but the duvet won't be going in the bath


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone, how are you?  I'm planning a nice relaxing day with my duvet, magazines that I've just downloaded and a nice hot bath but the duvet won't be going in the bath



Good morning Amanda  Sounds like a good plan for the day, I've just been out for a paper and it's f-f-f-f-reeeeeeeziiing 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Me not sill I'm not leaving the house today - I downloaded my magazines I hope that you didn't get too cold


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Me not sill I'm not leaving the house today - I downloaded my magazines I hope that you didn't get too cold



I'm warming up now with a nice cup of tea


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  Very cold here this morning, but a lovely clear sky with a bright full moon and lots of stars when I got up at 4:45 

Hope everyone has a good day, whatever you are up to


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all,
Hope everyones well, very heavy frost here but the sun is lovely, well settled back into work well had the first of many xmas parties yesterday all went well, off to leaving du tonight boss is leaving hope he aint back quick as me x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all,
> Hope everyones well, very heavy frost here but the sun is lovely, well settled back into work well had the first of many xmas parties yesterday all went well, off to leaving du tonight boss is leaving hope he aint back quick as me x



Hope you have a good evening Steff  He's not going to the same place you went is he?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a good evening Steff  He's not going to the same place you went is he?



NOOO Alan lol , some where near to where he lives x


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Late night post for me well is when dads stoping in bed for ten, but dam flu and cost really bad tonight gave up trying to slee about half hour ago grr. Ah well survived last night and made it back home by 1am lightweight that I am haha.
Hope everyone has had a good week and has a good week ahead, I'm guna attempt to try and get sme sleep 

Night forum x


----------



## Northerner

Hope you managed to get some sleep Steff, and that you are feeling much better very soon


----------



## Steff

Morning al,
Managed to doze off around 1 x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  I'm starting to decorate the Christmas tree today and also hope to do some more snowman knitting


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'm starting to decorate the Christmas tree today and also hope to do some more snowman knitting



My 'tree' is already decorated, I just need to pull it out of the carrier bag where it has been carefully stored for the past year  

Amanda, I think you might have a problem with the snowman - you see, they are made of SNOW, which can't be easily knitted!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> My 'tree' is already decorated, I just need to pull it out of the carrier bag where it has been carefully stored for the past year
> 
> Amanda, I think you might have a problem with the snowman - you see, they are made of SNOW, which can't be easily knitted!


Oh they're made of snow Well that's ok I can sit in the freezer whilst I'm knitting him


----------



## Annette

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'm starting to decorate the Christmas tree today and also hope to do some more snowman knitting


I have this vision of a snowman, with needles, knitting his own scarf...


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Literally freezing here today, thankfully just outside and not inside the house! Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning everyone, freezing here as well Northener. I am just waiting to get transport to dialysis. It will be a long day, but at least I have my tablet to play with ! What are you doing today ? Doug just had a hernia op and it was a bit more extensive than planned, so he is suffering at the moment. The only bonus to this is it means I have him home until Feb next year, hopefully we wont kill each other before then ...Tintin


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Morning everyone, freezing here as well Northener. I am just waiting to get transport to dialysis. It will be a long day, but at least I have my tablet to play with ! What are you doing today ? Doug just had a hernia op and it was a bit more extensive than planned, so he is suffering at the moment. The only bonus to this is it means I have him home until Feb next year, hopefully we wont kill each other before then ...Tintin



Sorry to hear about Doug's op, I hope he recovers well  I'm just going to stay inside and stay warm today. I went on a second-hand book binge on amazon recently, so I have a lot of books demanding my attention! 

I hope the dialysis goes well and that you don't feel too rough afterwards


----------



## J.Y.Kelly

*Snowman.*

So there I was, building this snowman. I'd just finished the last bit, fitting his nose on, when he says "Can anyone smell carrots"?


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
2 days of hell at work dam agency staff one guy refused to do dishes and buggered off six hours before shift ended nd yesterday another was was 2 hours late and I've done 17 hours just mond tues blooming knackered x
Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning all. I hope you had a better day yesterday Steff, that sounded awful !
It is freezing here and really icy conditions. I am nervous of being picked up by ambulance today. The drivers all tell me they are useless in snow and on ice, just what you want to know when you are going to be travelling through winter 
I had to have another tooth yesterday so I am in a bit of pain at the moment, when this one has recovered I have to get another 2 out !!, I will be toothless Tintin at this rate . Have a lovely chilly day everyone ..... Tintin


----------



## Steff

Hey all lol tintin nah was horrid had two Xmas parties and. Buffer which clashed as one meal was t six nd so the buffet did 11 hours I am totally pooped


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi steff, this must be the worst time of year for you catering wise. Hope you don't have to work xmas day ? My mouth is recovering nicely thank god, but I do look a bit odd, though that could be totally normal for me of course ...Tintin


----------



## Steff

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi steff, this must be the worst time of year for you catering wise. Hope you don't have to work xmas day ? My mouth is recovering nicely thank god, but I do look a bit odd, though that could be totally normal for me of course ...Tintin



Hi TT thankfully no im not working it i am in xmas eve and boxing day tho, but luckily im getting weekends off at the mo hope it stays that way.Im doing same hours this week and saturday im xmas shopping cannot wait lol.


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi all hope everyone's ok x



Hi Steff, how are you doing? Hope work is OK for you at the moment


----------



## Pete H

Hi guys hope you are all keeping well, three days down and seven to go roll on xmas eve


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff, how are you doing? Hope work is OK for you at the moment



Morning al.
Usual choas tht Xmas brings in this industry x


----------



## Northerner

Blimey, it's very dark still - will it ever get light today?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Blimey, it's very dark still - will it ever get light today?



Same here Alan been raining since last night


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Same here Alan been raining since last night



Yeah, chucked it down last night here too, still at least it's not that horrible frozen stuff!


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
All I can say is thank fxxx it's the weekend one hell of a week at work .

Hope everyone has a good weekend x I'm off Xmas shopping yay


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> All I can say is thank fxxx it's the weekend one hell of a week at work .
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend x I'm off Xmas shopping yay



Good morning Steff  Hope you have a great weekend and manage to get all the shopping you need! 

Quite mild here again


----------



## Steff

Was all done in under hour , lad is in Barcelona with his grandad till Monday watched them play at neu camp and out at Hard Rock Cafe at the mo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Was all done in under hour , lad is in Barcelona with his grandad till Monday watched them play at neu camp and out at Hard Rock Cafe at the mo



Lucky them!  Good to hear you got the shopping done so quickly, clearly an accomplished shopper!


----------



## Bloden

That was quick Steff! We got my better half's Xmas present this afternoon...she's curled up on my lap sleeping. Her name's Gwen and she's a 6-week-old Andalusian water dog. And she was free...until we go to the vet's tomorrow of course! Passport, jabs, chip...me so happy.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> That was quick Steff! We got my better half's Xmas present this afternoon...she's curled up on my lap sleeping. Her name's Gwen and she's a 6-week-old Andalusian water dog. And she was free...until we go to the vet's tomorrow of course! Passport, jabs, chip...me so happy.



Oh, how wonderful!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  sorry I haven't dropped in for a while - busy busy! Hope all the christmas reparations are going well.  Going for last shop today, then hopefully won't have to think about shopping for at least a week.  Dry but blowy here.

Love the pic Northerner!


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
Well 2 more parties down only the last couple to go now, luckily im off xmas day well id of caused a stink if i was in lol.


----------



## KookyCat

Bloden said:


> That was quick Steff! We got my better half's Xmas present this afternoon...she's curled up on my lap sleeping. Her name's Gwen and she's a 6-week-old Andalusian water dog. And she was free...until we go to the vet's tomorrow of course! Passport, jabs, chip...me so happy.



Ooh a pupster, and I love her name, hope you've got her a Christmas jumper


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Well 2 more parties down only the last couple to go now, luckily im off xmas day well id of caused a stink if i was in lol.



Morning Steff and all.  Glad you've got Christmas day off and hope you have a good one!


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Ooh a pupster, and I love her name, hope you've got her a Christmas jumper



She's FAB! I'm knacked tho. Been round the block and she's just gone to sleep...at last! No Xmas jumper as yet - maybe Santa'll bring her one. Yes, I've lost my mind. I'm all goo-goo ga-ga over a puppy.


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> She's FAB! I'm knacked tho. Been round the block and she's just gone to sleep...at last! No Xmas jumper as yet - maybe Santa'll bring her one. Yes, I've lost my mind. I'm all goo-goo ga-ga over a puppy.



Bloden she sounds absolutely gorgeous.  Susie says that you are now your puppy's slave and have to do everything that she wants Susie has trained me well as a slave


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Well I am the happiest that I have been in a long time.  Best lead up to Christmas that I've had for a long time. Susie is happy, family have visited, presents are all wrapped, all the food shopping is done. I feel well and even my energy levels are manageable long may it continue


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Well I am the happiest that I have been in a long time.  Best lead up to Christmas that I've had for a long time. Susie is happy, family have visited, presents are all wrapped, all the food shopping is done. I feel well and even my energy levels are manageable long may it continue



Morning AJ, that's so lovely to hear - I hope it continues over Christmas and you have a really good one - I expect Father Christmas has a few treats in store for Susie!


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Bloden she sounds absolutely gorgeous.  Susie says that you are now your puppy's slave and have to do everything that she wants Susie has trained me well as a slave



Susie has hit the nail on the head! 

Glad to hear things are going well, AJ. You deserve a bit of fun.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Well I am the happiest that I have been in a long time.  Best lead up to Christmas that I've had for a long time. Susie is happy, family have visited, presents are all wrapped, all the food shopping is done. I feel well and even my energy levels are manageable long may it continue



Great to hear Amanda! I hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Runner, Bloden and Northerner. Merry Christmas


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone, I hope all is well with you today  I've been out for a run so I have earned my indulgences for the day! Have a great day!  Here's me on Christmas Day, 1965, reading my encyclopaedia


----------



## runner

Ah, those were the days - simple things!

Happy Christmas Alan and everyone!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Ah, those were the days - simple things!
> 
> Happy Christmas Alan and everyone!



There were probably less than 100 computers in the entire world back then! 

Thanks runner, same to you, I hope it's a good one for you


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone, I hope all is well with you today  I've been out for a run so I have earned my indulgences for the day! Have a great day!  Here's me on Christmas Day, 1965, reading my encyclopaedia.



Did you have to recite the entries for A-C by rote before you could have Christmas lunch?


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Did you have to recite the entries for A-C by rote before you could have Christmas lunch?



Of course!


----------



## KookyCat

Short trousers in December   I have a similar picture of me in the late 70's only I'm wearing a polo neck, velvet pinafore, woolly tights and a huge Aran cardi oh and purple velvet pixie boots....and a scarf


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Hope everyones well


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Hope everyone had a good day yesterday, well back to work for me but happy to say no more Xmas parties can finally say goodbye to carrots and sprouts etc lol.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Hope everyone had a good day yesterday, well back to work for me but happy to say no more Xmas parties can finally say goodbye to carrots and sprouts etc lol.



Morning Steff, Look behind youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, there's carrot, sprout and pea in hot pursuit  

Hope you had a fabby Christmas.


----------



## runner

Afternoon all - hope you all had a lovely day yesterday and are enjoying a restful Boxing Day - 10 days of Christmas left!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Runner and everyone. We had a perfect Christmas Day and Susie really enjoyed herself. We're going for a walk at our favourite place today. M and I are then going to watch Paddington Bear at a small cinema which has leather seats and tables for glasses/bottles of wine


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Runner and everyone. We had a perfect Christmas Day and Susie really enjoyed herself. We're going for a walk at our favourite place today. M and I are then going to watch Paddington Bear at a small cinema which has leather seats and tables for glasses/bottles of wine



Morning AJ Glad you had a good Christmas day and Susie enjoyed it. Willow enjoyed some turkey giblets and her new squeaky toy.  Wow the cinema sounds impressive - what a clever idea, although one of us wouldn't be able to drink as we'd need to drive home from anywhere to where we live!  Hope you enjoy the film.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Runner.  Sounds like Willow had a great Christmas I must admit that as much as I would love to live in the country it is nice to be able to get a bus if we want a drink.  M had a hot cider with orange - I think that as the film was Paddington it was meant to be the drink equivalent of a marmalade sandwich 
I hope that everyone has a lovely Sunday. We're having our Christmas dinner today complete with crackers


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Woo first post in this thread for 2015, hope everyone is well just wanted to wish you all a VERY HAPPY 2015, some pf us have to work boo hoo lol.


----------



## runner

Morning Steff and a Happy New Year to all too   Poor you having to work!  I have to do an hour or so on Saturday morning collecting allotment rents, then back to normal on Monday.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all .
Well another wet strt to the day,had. Nice peaceful night lad stopped over t best mates , ill get this week out the way then I'm on a nice weeks hol from the 11th cnt wait really need it lol. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## runner

Morning all. Very frosty but sunny here.  Missed work yesterday - car wouldn't start, jump leads broken, neighbours away!  charged battery then drove to nearest Halfords for check and apparently the battery is OK!!  Saved the cost of a new battery, but bought some super-duper jump leads that would start a 10-ton lorry!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  A bit chilly here today, just put the bins out. Roll on Friday when the sun starts rising earlier again! It's already pretty noticeable how the afternoons are getting longer


----------



## runner

Morning all.  No frost this am.  Back to work proper (sigh), Taking deccies down today...


----------



## AJLang

Morning Northerner and Runner. Mild on the Susie walk.  I'm hoping to do some crafting after the eye appointment, I might even go out for lunch and a glass of wine at the French cafe


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning Northerner and Runner. Mild on the Susie walk.  I'm hoping to do some crafting after the eye appointment, I might even go out for lunch and a glass of wine at the French cafe



Very cosmopolitan!


----------



## AJLang

Tee hee and naughty


----------



## Steff

evening all
prrety dull here all day, been foggy but wasa ok  when  i left work x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> evening all
> prrety dull here all day, been foggy but wasa ok  when  i left work x



Good evening Steff, not brilliant here but I suppose it is winter and we shouldn't complain!


----------



## runner

Evening all.  sounds like a nice day AJ!  Felt mild here a couple of hours ago but starting to feel cold now.  Have a nice evening all.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Runner it was a lovely day. The French cafe was closed so I went to the Italian restaurant and celebrated my eye appointment I then got good news when I got home - Susie was laying happily on the settee, good news because she had been having problems with her legs, but obviously not too bad now if she can get on the settee


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Well ol routine back now lad was back to school yesterday but started at 1030 but back to normal now , boo hiss lol.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all,
> Well ol routine back now lad was back to school yesterday but started at 1030 but back to normal now , boo hiss lol.



He must be growing up quite a bit now Steff  Hope things are going OK back at work - did you end up with a new boss? I wonder if the other place managed to get anyone? Hope you have a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you are all feeling good.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope you are all feeling good.



Good morning runner  Not feeling too bad today after my hypos if yesterday evening, although didn't get a great deal of sleep. Nice and bright at the moment, but very frosty looking outside (haven't been out yet today!) 

Hope everyone has a good day and things are getting back to normal, BGs included  I'm finally starting to get used to what day it is again...!


----------



## Steff

Hi all

Hi Alan the guy who was sous chef took over the reigns bloody useless half the time ,,x I do know via diff websites the other place is looking for staff so not to sure how they are stacking up atm


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x 

Winds have been wild but not as bad as I seen it on news in Scotland wow 112mph winds yikes.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all x
> 
> Winds have been wild but not as bad as I seen it on news in Scotland wow 112mph winds yikes.



I know, scary stuff - hope all our Scottish members are OK! Only a slight breeze here at the moment, and very mild 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I know, scary stuff - hope all our Scottish members are OK! Only a slight breeze here at the moment, and very mild
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



Good morning Alan ho are you x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning Alan ho are you x



OK, apart from the fact that I have to go back to the dentist because part of the filling he put in on Tuesday has broken!


----------



## Steff

Evening all

WOOOP its offcial off now till 19th had a longg 6 day week i tell you, hope everyone has a good weekend whats left of it xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> WOOOP its offcial off now till 19th had a longg 6 day week i tell you, hope everyone has a good weekend whats left of it xx



Hope you enjoy your break Steff, sounds like you are ready for it!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I've been up since 6am but Susie and Mark are still fast asleep We've been really naughty and kept the Christmas decorations up but know that we will have to take them down today it looks nice and dry outside for the Susie walk. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. I've been up since 6am but Susie and Mark are still fast asleep. We've been really naughty and kept the Christmas decorations up but know that we will have to take them down today it looks nice and dry outside for the Susie walk. Have a good day everyone



Good morning Amanda, everyone  Clear, bright and crisp here this morning. I have been out for my first run of the year (I've been using the rowing machine until the mornings get lighter), and I was pleasantly surprised that it wasn't too slow and I managed to complete the route I'd planned 

Hope anyone affected by the storms is OK and power back on if you lost it. We've been relatively lucky down here and it was pretty calm this morning, but I think the forecast is quite poor for the week ahead.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Good morning you beautiful people


----------



## runner

Morning all, quite bright here this morning.  glad the run went well Northe.  Still windy - good washing drying day methinks.


----------



## Northerner

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Good morning you beautiful people



Good morning Mrs Mad! Hope all is well with you 



runner said:


> Morning all, quite bright here this morning.  glad the run went well Northe.  Still windy - good washing drying day methinks.



I put mine out yesterday afternoon - dry in about 90 minutes!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Thanks Alan i do indeed tend to enjoy it


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Yeah i'm not too bad thanks Northener. Had a mild headache for the past 3 days on and off but otherwise all good  

Hope you are well


----------



## rossi_mac

is this bar open or what!? 

Oh sorry thought this was the pub, still any decent island would have a decent boozer on it even if it's all smart and fancy I'll have the usual.

Evening all, hope you're all well most I won't know so I'll say hello again, hello.

All groovy here, off to bed now, will try and be more regular, couldn't make November meet had family tings occurring, here's hoping this November will be better, but I guess there will be other meets, I will check then out later.

Cheers,

Rossi.

Keep smiling, I try it helps if you can....


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear from you Rossi  Hope all is going well and that there is still some shed-space available on your estate  Bring the family with you next time!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope alls good, nice to have a relaxing start to the week , hope everyone has a goodone


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Hope alls good, nice to have a relaxing start to the week , hope everyone has a goodone



Good morning Steff, hope you have a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you had a nice day yesterday Steff.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all 
Hope everyones well, thunder and lightening here,set for weather warning here snow later tonight, they is a bus strike in london and we thought lad would have to have day off but they is a limited service so he had to go in boo hoo wasnt happy lol x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Thunder, hail and now snow is depositing it's self in my garden 
I feel so sorry for my neighbours little dog she is scared stiff of thunder storms


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thunder, hail and now snow is depositing it's self in my garden
> I feel so sorry for my neighbours little dog she is scared stiff of thunder storms



Poor soul  Hope it doesn't hang around, I expect I will get something similar before long!


----------



## runner

We always know when it's going to thunder because our dog Willow will go and hide, bless her.  You can keep the thunder and hail down south thanks, but send some snow over to the East


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all,
Lovely sunny day here wud not even of known we had 5 hours of rain last night x


----------



## Northerner

Getting windy here!  Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Wow what weather overnight woke me up so must of been bad, calm now but by eck can't imagine what the mph of the wind was


----------



## Mark T

Surprisingly, it must have by-passed me as my neighbours fence is still upright and usually after a bit of strong wind the panels are on the ground!


----------



## Bloden

runner said:


> We always know when it's going to thunder because our dog Willow will go and hide, bless her.  You can keep the thunder and hail down south thanks, but send some snow over to the East



Our Blodzy does the same, and there's no comforting her, poor thing.


----------



## Steff

Evening all,
Nice beef stew in the pot for tea smelling lovely, Alas week off peace and quiet nearly at an end boo, time always flies when your having fun so they say.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's cold very cold this morning.
Did I say it was cold? 
Mind you it's also lovely outside as have just defrosted the car so I can take Mum to the dentist in about 20 mins. Just hope I can get up the hill on the way to her isolated property as it's never gritted. Have tried persuading her to sit in a sledge. Mum swears blind at 78 she is far to old to take up sledging


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Hope you are all toasty warm in this cold weather.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all.  Hope you are all toasty warm in this cold weather.



Good evening runner  I'm managing to keep one room warm enough, although have just been through the pain of paying my fuel bill for the past quarter. If this cold weather keeps up I certainly won't be looking forward to the next one


----------



## runner

Hi Northe, I hope you helped yourself to a stiff drink from the bar to get over the shock - here's a nice hot coffee!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi Northe, I hope you helped yourself to a stiff drink from the bar to get over the shock - here's a nice hot coffee!



Thanks runner!  Have to say that, whilst it doesn't appear to have saved me money, the cavity wall insulation I had installed last year does mean the house is kept above freezing. It's -2C outside, but around 7C inside, which is just about tolerable


----------



## runner

Brrrrr Northe, how on earth do you keep warm?  You must be this colour 

It is just above 0 degrees here, but I have the Central Heating on as I work from home, although tend to have it turned down a bit and wear a body warmer, but luckily for us, the price of heating oil has come down (we have no gas in our village.)


----------



## Northerner

My CH boiler is too old and expensive to use these days, so it seems silly to heat the whole house like I used to. It's especially cold this morning: -6C outside 

Hope everyone is staying warm and safe!


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone's ok


----------



## Pete H

Morning all, got to work this morning 6-30 and it was 5 below white over, pulled up roller shutter and I guy had just pulled up in a BMW convertible with the top down .......... Came in shop I asked him are you not cold ??? He said it wakes him up on a morning, seen it all now


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> My CH boiler is too old and expensive to use these days, so it seems silly to heat the whole house like I used to. It's especially cold this morning: -6C outside
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm and safe!



In my last house the boiler was 30 years old and serviced every year so worked very well. Perhaps turn your rads off in certain rooms. Keeping warm though is a must Alan. There are also government schemes available to replace old and knackered boilers. You don't have to be on benefits to benefit either. So please look into it


----------



## runner

Pete H said:


> Morning all, got to work this morning 6-30 and it was 5 below white over, pulled up roller shutter and I guy had just pulled up in a BMW convertible with the top down .......... Came in shop I asked him are you not cold ??? He said it wakes him up on a morning, seen it all now



LOL, what a poser!

Morning all.  Light frost here this am.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> In my last house the boiler was 30 years old and serviced every year so worked very well. Perhaps turn your rads off in certain rooms. Keeping warm though is a must Alan. There are also government schemes available to replace old and knackered boilers. You don't have to be on benefits to benefit either. So please look into it



I am keeping warm Sue, don't worry - when I mentioned the 7C that's the rest of the house, the room I have heated is about 18-20C


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Brr blooming cold, off into work today last one I do for.a very long time tho,not thinking much of this lad whos head chef now..
Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> Brr blooming cold, off into work today last one I do for.a very long time tho,not thinking much of this lad whos head chef now..
> Hope everyone has a good weekend



Hope you have a good day Steff, and enjoy your time off  Shame the replacement isn't up to much


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Goodness, it's a gloomy morning here! Hope it's a bit brighter where you are!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x


----------



## runner

Morning Steff, Alan and all.  Yes gloomy here too, but no frost.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Just dropped in for a coffee after the shock of swinging BGs (see message board wrong insulin)  It's very quiet in here!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Just dropped in for a coffee after the shock of swinging BGs (see message board wrong insulin)  It's very quiet in here!



Good morning runner  Yes, it is quiet - that haven't even been any spammers for me to ban!  Hope your levels settle soon!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all.
Hope alls well, we had some snow blink and you would of missed it mind you lol.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all.
> Hope alls well, we had some snow blink and you would of missed it mind you lol.



Good afternoon Steff  No snow at all here, which is just how I like it!


----------



## runner

Afternoon Steff.  No snow here since Thursday although it was frosty when I let the chickens out this morning.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Snow everywhere and sky still looks heavy with more.  Glad I'm working at home today.  Hope you're all toasty-warm


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Snow for me as well. Looks very pretty from inside.


----------



## Northerner

Snow here now


----------



## runner

afternoon all.  Alternating sun and sleety showers today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Had a lot of snow late afternoon yesterday plus more in the evening. It's about 2 niches deep and just starting to drip where the sun is on it.
Looks very pretty from the warmth of the sitting room.


----------



## Northerner

All melted here!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> All melted here!



Still have some snow and that will stay as -4 is expected tonight


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Hope everyone's well, been early starts this week so not been about to much bloomin bus strike yesterday pain the rear, two more planned this month grr.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Oh dear Steff,  hope all else is well with you.

Yay, off to see son, DIL and grandchildren for a couple of days


----------



## runner

Oh dear, has the Island finally been deserted?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Oh dear, has the Island finally been deserted?



It's beginning to look that way! Perhaps it's time to open another pub?


----------



## AJLang

Hi Runner and Northerner.  Well yesterday I went out for the first time on my own in nearly six weeks.  I needed to get some photos developed in town and ended up phoning the OH from town crying my eyes out.  But I picked myself up and checked out a bus route (I hadn't been out on my own much during the last two years because I didn't like leaving Susie).  Anyhow I sat on the bus for the complete journey and found that it stops at the train station, Hobbycraft and five minutes from the health club which I have swimming membership for but a) haven't been to since August b) have relied on OH for lifts there.  So having this info means that I should hopefully go out more.  
When I was walking towards the house I was absolutely dreading walking in and Susie not being there - but amazingly a very large acrylic print of Susie was being delivered the second that I got home - the delivery man had to wait for me to put the key in the front door.  So that made me smile thinking that Susie was coming in the house with me


----------



## Northerner

Aw, that's lovely Amanda - Susie will always be with you  And well done on taking that journey, it's a big step when you are not used to it!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. I really do think that Susie will always be with me  I'm going out again today - just a short trip to collect the photos, but still another trip out on the bus! I bought a one month bus pass on Sunday to try to persuade myself to get out of the house more


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner. I really do think that Susie will always be with me  I'm going out again today - just a short trip to collect the photos, but still another trip out on the bus! I bought a one month bus pass on Sunday to try to persuade myself to get out of the house more



Good for you  I seem to remember brightontez telling me ages ago that you can get free public transport if you are unable to drive because of your disability - might be worth looking into to save you some money  Not sure where you'd look - perhaps the council?


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner.  Sore subject about a free bus pass.  Although I can't judge distance and due to my eyes I am definitely not safe driving the only "official" reason that I can't drive is because of the double vision.  I asked my GP about the bus pass who said to speak to the eye consultant.  The eye consultant said that although I can't drive because of the double vision that this might only be temporary (it has already been ages) and that there are strict rules about a bus pass she wouldn't fill in the form.  Now ironically if I was to apply for a driving licence at the moment it would be refused because of the double vision - and having a driving licence refused for medical reasons does allow me to get a disabled bus pass - but the driving licence application says that I must have checked with my doctor that I am allowed to drive before applying!!!  In the meantime the further assessment for the double vision was meant to be in December but I still haven't received an appointment.  VERY frustrating!


----------



## silentsquirrel

http://www.northamptonshire.gov.uk/...s-passes/Pages/Disabled-persons-bus-pass.aspx

County councils have been responsible for Over 60s and Disabled bus passes since 2011 - above (I hope!) link for Northants CC relevant page, should be same for all English counties. If you are eligible, it would be very helpful.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Sorry, AJ, posts clashed.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Silentsquirrel for posting that.  Yes I've scrutinised that particular document several times before.  I didn't realise that you live in Northamptonshire as well


----------



## silentsquirrel

I didn't realise you did!  Just posted that one as I knew how to find it.  We moved to Northants over 3 years ago, when my husband retired, after 40+ years in SE Wales.  Coming home for me, as I was born and brought up just over the border in Lincolnshire.  Our house is just in Northants, but we are within 3 miles of Lincs, Rutland and Cambridgeshire!  I wince every time we pass the Northants boundary sign with its slogan "Let yourself grow"!  I need to shrink, not grow more........
Sorry about your Catch 22 situation with the bus pass.


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Been a jolly fun time at work not, hence lack of appearance from me, 

Hope alls well and everyone's weekend goes smoothly, we r heading off to celebrate chinest new yer tomorrow should be a good day


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, nice blue sky with broken white clouds here in Bristol this morning, hope you all enjoy your weekend.

Morning Steff, enjoy your Chinese New Year celebrations.

John.


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Hi Runner and Northerner.  Well yesterday I went out for the first time on my own in nearly six weeks.  I needed to get some photos developed in town and ended up phoning the OH from town crying my eyes out.  But I picked myself up and checked out a bus route (I hadn't been out on my own much during the last two years because I didn't like leaving Susie).  Anyhow I sat on the bus for the complete journey and found that it stops at the train station, Hobbycraft and five minutes from the health club which I have swimming membership for but a) haven't been to since August b) have relied on OH for lifts there.  So having this info means that I should hopefully go out more.
> When I was walking towards the house I was absolutely dreading walking in and Susie not being there - but amazingly a very large acrylic print of Susie was being delivered the second that I got home - the delivery man had to wait for me to put the key in the front door.  So that made me smile thinking that Susie was coming in the house with me



How lovely was that!  Well done you getting out and about - hope it all gets a little easier x


----------



## runner

Hi Everyone!  Glad you've all come in for a rest on the Island   In the middle of decorating the living room at the moment - boy do I hate filling and sanding and all the prep work - roll on the painting and job done!  At least it might help me shift a few pounds so I can post in the Weight Loss group again.

Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi Everyone!  Glad you've all come in for a rest on the Island   In the middle of decorating the living room at the moment - boy do I hate filling and sanding and all the prep work - roll on the painting and job done!  At least it might help me shift a few pounds so I can post in the Weight Loss group again.
> 
> Have a nice weekend all.



Rather you than me! I haven't decorated for ten years  Still, things are much better since I stopped smoking, makes me shudder to think what the walls used to look like


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Frosty start to the morning here in Bristol, hope you all enjoy the day ahead.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Frosty start to the morning here in Bristol, hope you all enjoy the day ahead.
> 
> John.



Good morning John, a bit chilly here in Southampton also - I'll be glad when Spring arrives! Hope you have a good day also!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Frosty start to the morning here in Bristol, hope you all enjoy the day ahead.
> 
> John.



Good morning John, hope all is well with you 
It's tipping down with rain on the North Cornwall coast oh and cold as well 
Hope you enjoy your day as well.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, very dark with hail sleet and snow. Oh and it's cold as well. 
I have blood test at 9.50 this morning and do not fancy driving in this weather 
Today's plan is to sit indoors and try and make a decoupage teddy bear card for my younger cousin who has early onset dementia.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, Morning Sue, keep your hail, sleet and snow down that area please, sounds to close for comfort. in my part of Bristol It's cloudy and dull with a little drizzle, enjoy your day. 

John.

PS. Glad you mentioned blood test Sue, just noticed my message to remind me its my diabetic check tomorrow at 10 am


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Quite a bright morning here so far - hope its a bit warmer for you all today.  

Still reeling from the vet's bill yesterday - shot of brandy in my coffee please!  Poor Willow (black labrador) kept being sick, then it contained blood, so off we went.  May be an infection, so 3 injections and a pack of antibiotic pills, with advice to starve  for 24 hours (Willow, not us!) then a diet of chicken and rice for three days and return if still a problem.  Hopefully nothing more serious.  Even though she will be 11 this year, she is still a spritely, active dog and hasn't lost weight, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all ,
Hope alls good, had my retinopathy screening this morn seemed fine as they guy told me, get letter in 4 weeks he said. Nice to have a day off. x


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all ,
> Hope alls good, had my retinopathy screening this morn seemed fine as they guy told me, get letter in 4 weeks he said. Nice to have a day off. x



Hi Steff, hope its all good x

Morning all.


----------



## stephknits

How's the decorating going, runner.  Am decorating daughter 1s bedroom at the minute.  Started on the spur of the moment and am somewhT regretting it.. Still, needed doing as she last chose the colour aged three (pink), now 11 she is going for a woodland theme.  Am hoping the green will be a calmin influence.  Laying the carpet this eve and her new bed arrived this morning.


----------



## runner

stephknits said:


> How's the decorating going, runner.  Am decorating daughter 1s bedroom at the minute.  Started on the spur of the moment and am somewhT regretting it.. Still, needed doing as she last chose the colour aged three (pink), now 11 she is going for a woodland theme.  Am hoping the green will be a calmin influence.  Laying the carpet this eve and her new bed arrived this morning.



You're ahead of me then - sounds nice!  There's quite a lot of wall space to do and 4 window surround, because the living room goes through to the kitchen/dining area.  I'm painting (2 different colours) and it all needs 2 coats.  Ceiling and all walls done except the long wall so far, then another coat on each and then the gloss.  First new carpet in living room in 15 years going in!


----------



## stephknits

Sounds great, Alice's room is not that big, but still seems to have been something of a mammoth task.  Also, don't know whether it's cos of using my arms a lot, but I have found I tend to hypo when painting!  

Just started hailing here, I vaguely considered going into town earlier without a coat, almost springlike.


----------



## ukjohn

Good afternoon everyone, hope you are enjoying your day.

You ladies make me feel tired with all this painting and decorating, think I'll go lay down on the relaxer chair for awhile.

John.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

ukjohn said:


> Good afternoon everyone, hope you are enjoying your day.
> 
> You ladies make me feel tired with all this painting and decorating, think I'll go lay down on the relaxer chair for awhile.
> 
> John.



There was me thinking of inviting you over John so you could give a hand to decorate my hallway


----------



## ukjohn

Pumper_Sue said:


> There was me thinking of inviting you over John so you could give a hand to decorate my hallway




So long as it's just the thinking stage Sue, I'm happy with that


----------



## runner

stephknits said:


> Sounds great, Alice's room is not that big, but still seems to have been something of a mammoth task.  Also, don't know whether it's cos of using my arms a lot, but I have found I tend to hypo when painting!
> 
> Just started hailing here, I vaguely considered going into town earlier without a coat, almost springlike.



That's happened to me before - I think it's all the climbing up and down off a chair to paint the ceiling and do the edging.  Sure you don't fancy some exercise John?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Dull wet and miserable here this morning. 
I did want to go shopping this morning but have had a change of heart


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, whatever your weather today, I hope you have a good day.


Morning Sue, The weather here in Bristol is the same as yours, in fact it's raining as I speak. Just had our shopping delivered   We use Ocado, the service, quality and prices are brilliant.

John.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, whatever your weather today, I hope you have a good day.
> 
> 
> Morning Sue, The weather here in Bristol is the same as yours, in fact it's raining as I speak. Just had our shopping delivered   We use Ocado, the service, quality and prices are brilliant.
> 
> John.



Morning John, Ocado haven't been invented around here lol.
It's now dry and warm so have been out and stocked up on my gluten free bread.
Popped in to see landlord as well which was nice.


----------



## stephknits

Morning all, lovely blue sky here this morning.  Daughter's bedroom is finished, I have the day off, so meeting up with a friend for her dog walk.  Hope everyone has a fine day too


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, lovely bright day here. Spring is on the way as the daff's are out


----------



## ukjohn

Morning Stephknits, Sue and everyone. Looks like we are sharing the same weather today Sue, it is very spring like here in Bristol, glad the daffs are blooming, being a Welshman I must have my daffodil to go with my leek for St Davids day on Sunday. 


John.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

ukjohn said:


> Morning Stephknits, Sue and everyone. Looks like we are sharing the same weather today Sue, it is very spring like here in Bristol, glad the daffs are blooming, being a Welshman I must have my daffodil to go with my leek for St Davids day on Sunday.
> 
> 
> John.



Good morning John, hope you are well today 
So are you having leek and daffodil pie then?  Run's for the hills very quickly.


----------



## ukjohn

Pumper_Sue said:


> Good morning John, hope you are well today
> So are you having leek and daffodil pie then?  Run's for the hills very quickly.




Still running for the hills eh!, I may be an old man now, but I'll catch you on the way back down one day lol.


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Dismal day today , off into work till nine hope its quiet x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's dry at but a little grey this morning. Managed to spend a little time in the garden yesterday afternoon clearing the borders and it was nice to see the fresh new growth coming through. So it's official spring is on the way.


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  _Still_ decorating!  Having break later this afternoon to go shopping, then back in time for The Voice!  dismal here too.  so relieved - had booked a 'Genius' slot at Apple because computer wasn't powering up, but today it started, so could cancel appointment and save some money   We have had a lot of trouble with telephone going down and slow broadband, but all OK now.  Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## Northerner

Althought it doesn't feel like it today, so gloomy, spring must be on the way because my camelia and flowering currant are in flower


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Taking baby steps towards a new "normal" because M is so worried about me.  We're going for a walk today, it's where we used to take Susie, but no choice because we took Susie to all the best walking places we know We're also going to hang up the large Susie photos and make tortilla. Lovely and sunny here. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Taking baby steps towards a new "normal" because M is so worried about me.  We're going for a walk today, it's where we used to take Susie, but no choice because we took Susie to all the best walking places we know We're also going to hang up the large Susie photos and make tortilla. Lovely and sunny here. Have a good day everyone



Hope you have a good day Amanda  Looks like being a bright and somewhat breezy day here


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. I hope that you have a good day as well


----------



## stephknits

afternoon all.  Bright, sunny, breezy, day here.  Am working today looking after the gallery.  Our office is in the attic so am staring at my picture wall for inspiration.  Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It was a lovely morning the afternoon is making up for it though as promised heavy rain and hailstones are on the menu


----------



## Bloden

Lovely day here, beautiful colours, felt like spring at last. And the puppy had her first swim (about time as she's a Spanish water dog). It was hilarious, she jumped up and down and splashed like a mad thing. 

Just seen weather forecast - rain for us in the north, and scorrrrchio for the rest of Spain. Oh well. Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Today is very bright and blustery with some heavy showers for a change!
Hopefully the rain will hold off while I go and find out about looking after a couple of old ladies for the week ahead. (ladies are about 28 yo horses) Owner is stressing badly about going on holiday and leaving them and even more worried about her friend who at the age of 75 is house and dog sitting for her plus the horses. Was a bit naughty expecting him to do all the work involved as pointed out I am not fit enough to do any heavy work at the moment. Friend as admitted he is very nervous about the horses as not used to them. So muggins is back up 
Just pleased T was sensible enough to say the horses worried him.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning every one hope you all have a good start to the week and an even better week ahead.
Its a bright blue sky here in Bristol with a few broken clouds but very nice morning, I shall just sit and wait for Sue's blustery weather to come this 
way 

Sue, why not open a nursing home for the elderly folk and horses, you could call it, "The old Horsing around"


----------



## Bloden

Horses make me nervous too - no steering wheel or brakes. And those teeth! Don't overdo it, Sue.


----------



## ukjohn

Bloden said:


> Horses make me nervous too - no steering wheel or brakes. And those teeth! Don't overdo it, Sue.





Morning Bloden, I hope you were wearing your Daffodil yesterday. There's nothing wrong with Sue's teeth, anyway she's not eating the horses only looking after them.


----------



## Bloden

ukjohn said:


> Morning Bloden, I hope you were wearing your Daffodil yesterday. There's nothing wrong with Sue's teeth, anyway she's not eating the horses only looking after them.



Oh yes, I was!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  We had hail yesterday.  Very sad day - fox got 5 of my chickens - some of the old girls had been with me a long time, and I seem to finally have succumbed to the dreaded cough that's been going around for months - thought it was the effect of the paint first (finished decorating last night) but know it's not now.  Damn.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  We had hail yesterday.  Very sad day - fox got 5 of my chickens - some of the old girls had been with me a long time, and I seem to finally have succumbed to the dreaded cough that's been going around for months - thought it was the effect of the paint first (finished decorating last night) but know it's not now.  Damn.



Oh no! Not a good start to the day, poor chickies and poor you  Hope the cough comes and goes, and that the fox just goes! Get well soon!

Not a bad start to the day here, although quite a bit of rain overnight. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## stephknits

So srry to hear about the chickens, runner.  Glad you have finally finished decorating.  Am toying with the idea of getting on with another room..


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, weather is very dull and cloudy here, we had some rain during the night.

Runner very sorry to hear the foxes had your chickens, it must be heart breaking to lose them like that. (((((HUGGSS)))))

John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John, hope you are well  Say 'Hi!' to Rosie for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, lots of rain sleet and snow yesterday and hailstones between the sunshine this morning.
Sorry to hear about your chickens runner  If you do get any more perhaps invest in a small lecci fence.

I was well and truly mugged yesterday regarding the horses. Lady had written a long list of duties and times for attending the horses  So I read the list through and said no can do that lot. Very polity suggested she thought about employing a qualified groom for the 15 days she was away. 

All I had agreed to do was check to make sure the house sitter was managing ok and help if needed. 
Her solution was to offer to pay me for doing the horses.  So yet again had to tell her I lived in a state of complete and utter exhaustion most of the time so physically unable to do very much.(ME)
Still don't think she got it.


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone. Runner I'm so sorry to hear about the chickens you must be devastated.  Strange day for me today. Five weeks today since Susie passed away and it's so difficult.  Did a three hour round trip to pick up our foster dog last night.  She is a six month old puppy who is half the size that we thought that she was. She only weighs 5kg and is so very different from Susie. She is too small to get up the stairs so M carried her up to bed last night so that we could keep an eye on her. She didn't stop exploring/playing until 2.30.  We had been led to believe by the rescuer that all foster dogs were spayed, vaccinated and chipped and were specifically told that she had been for walks.  Took her for a lovely walk this morning, which she really enjoyed, only to find an email when I got home to say that she hasn't been spayed, chipped or vaccinated - I phoned the vets and as I thought she shouldn't go out for walks until she has had her booster vaccination! They want us to get her spayed etc ASAP so that she can be adopted. She is so cute!


----------



## Northerner

Sounds lovely Amanda, what is her name?


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> I was well and truly mugged yesterday regarding the horses. Lady had written a long list of duties and times for attending the horses  So I read the list through and said no can do that lot. Very polity suggested she thought about employing a qualified groom for the 15 days she was away. ..



That sounds very unreasonable Sue, if the animals need so much attention, she should have, as you say, made proper arrangements for them.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> That sounds very unreasonable Sue, if the animals need so much attention, she should have, as you say, made proper arrangements for them.



Oh I quite agree, I don't think she meant things to sound and look as she wrote it, I think she's a terrible worry wart which doesn't help. But proper help is what is required.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Sounds lovely Amanda, what is her name?



Hi Northerner her name is Elsa. I'm not sure if I said but they want her to be up for adoption very soon


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x

Rare early finish for me happy days, been a lovely day sun is glorious xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all x
> 
> Rare early finish for me happy days, been a lovely day sun is glorious xx



Hi Steff! Lovely to hear from you, very nice here too - still a bit chilly, but should be warmer tomorrow  How is work going now, I remember you saying things weren't so good there?


----------



## runner

stephknits said:


> So srry to hear about the chickens, runner.  Glad you have finally finished decorating.  Am toying with the idea of getting on with another room..



Cor, you're brave - don't want to see another roller for a while!  Even got RSI along my right forearm!  Our next job is the bathroom where tills are coming of the wall and I'll only be doing a bit of gloss work while son and OH do tiles


----------



## runner

Thanks everyone about my chickens.  Hi Steff, glad your day was good. 

Sue I hope she finds someone to look after them so you haven't got the work. 
Aj - are you use a little bit tempted?


----------



## AJLang

runner;532811. 
Aj - are you use a little bit tempted?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Good question Runner. Elsa is incredibly cute, and I am worried that the home she goes to will be good enough, but at the moment I'm missing Susie so much I don't know if I can find it in my heart to love someone else.  Plus we haven't got anyone to look after her if we want to go out for the day. But she is lovely.


----------



## AJLang

Elsa spent the whole night sleeping between us.  She hasn't stopped playing since she got up and enjoys stealing shoes and brining them to me despite us getting her a pile of toys.  She's enjoying jumping on the settee with her ball so that I throw it for her


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Elsa spent the whole night sleeping between us.  She hasn't stopped playing since she got up and enjoys stealing shoes and brining them to me despite us getting her a pile of toys.  She's enjoying jumping on the settee with her ball so that I throw it for her



Aw, bless her!  She sounds lovely! Do they give you any background i.e. why she is up for adoption/fostering? Good fr you and M for giving her a home instead of an institution whilst she waits for her 'forever' home 

No dog can replace Susie, ever, and Elsa is probably too soon because Susie is uppermost in your thoughts at the moment, but I think there will come a time when you are ready to take in another little bundle more permanently


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner for everything you've just written. You've summed the situation up perfectly.  Elsa is really lovely but, as you know, I miss my wonderful darling Susie so much.  Susie was perfect.  I had two lovely dreams about Susie last night which made me smile 
The only background we have about Elsa is that they didn't want her anymore because they have a new child.  As Elsa is only six months they must have known about the pregnancy when they got her. I've been teaching Elsa to sit and she has already improved from yesterday  M is working on the laptop in the kitchen and Elsa is sleeping next to him


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, enjoy your day. The weather here in Bristol looks quite pleasant, blue sky but a chilly breeze.

Amanda, it sounds like Elsa has settled herself in and taken well to you both, it sounds as if she feels secure and safe in your and what she believes may be her new home. I love your attitude toward your dogs, like me you treat them not as pets but as a member of the family.

Best wishes
John.


----------



## AJLang

John, thank you very much for your lovely message.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  sounds like you're doing a really good job with her AJ.  I'm sure the organisation will have a robust vetting process for potential owners.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Lovely sunshine here today - but freeeeeeeeezing! Well, below freezing actually, -4C  Brrr! Supposed to go up to double figures later, hurry up!

Have a great day all!


----------



## delb t

Off to see my dear H on Saturday fingers crossed for some sunny weather we have always struck lucky with sunny days on our last visits- I promise not to talk D too much


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Off to see my dear H on Saturday fingers crossed for some sunny weather we have always struck lucky with sunny days on our last visits- I promise not to talk D too much



It's supposed to be great weather on Saturday  Hope he is doing well!


----------



## delb t

He loves Plymouth -first exams have gone well and loves the course. Still playing a lot of footy!and  has kept up with the running- around The Hoe is so scenic for running.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff! Lovely to hear from you, very nice here too - still a bit chilly, but should be warmer tomorrow  How is work going now, I remember you saying things weren't so good there?



Hi morning Alan,
Things are good now the pond life got the sack two weeks ago x hope yoir well


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> Morning all.  sounds like you're doing a really good job with her AJ.  I'm sure the organisation will have a robust vetting process for potential owners.


Thank you Runner. Elsa really is a sweetie and was very good sleeping on the bed with us last night  We had to take her to be spayed this morning and she enjoyed taking one of her favourite toys with her. We were told that she will only reach a weight of 6 kg - so small! 
I'm going to spend some time today writing up more Susie memories, I'm missing her so much


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> He loves Plymouth -first exams have gone well and loves the course. Still playing a lot of footy!and  has kept up with the running- around The Hoe is so scenic for running.



Good to hear he is still running! As long as he is doing that, you can be pretty sure he is managing his diabetes well! 



Steff said:


> Hi morning Alan,
> Things are good now the pond life got the sack two weeks ago x hope yoir well



Great news Steff!  I'm good, thanks, especially now that Spring is here, yaaaayyyy!!!!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Cloudy looking day today in Bristol.

Glad that things are good at work Steff.

Amanda It would be nice to have a book of memories of Susie to look back on, even I would enjoy reading that.

John


----------



## AJLang

Thank you John.  I started writing up the Susie memories the day after she passed away. So far it is approximately 11,000 words and has a lot of happy memories


----------



## AJLang

*Elsa*

I was determined that I wasn't going to fall in love with Elsa - I told myself that I mustn't.....and now I'm heartbroken because we've been told that the manager at the vets wants to adopt her!!!  M adores Elsa and although I'm heartbroken about Susie, Elsa was beginning to find a place in my heart. I've just sent an urgent email to the rescue centre to see if we can keep her....


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I was determined that I wasn't going to fall in love with Elsa - I told myself that I mustn't.....and now I'm heartbroken because we've been told that the manager at the vets wants to adopt her!!!  M adores Elsa and although I'm heartbroken about Susie, Elsa was beginning to find a place in my heart. I've just sent an urgent email to the rescue centre to see if we can keep her....



Oh! Do let us know what happens!


----------



## ukjohn

Keeping my fingers crossed Amanda, I just knew this was going to happen soon, Elsa has shown she wants to stay, and you have  hidden feelings for her to be part of the family, and I am sure Susie would be delighted, and what an emotional ending to one book with the continuation of another 

John.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner  Thank you John for your really lovely message  Well  I certainly didn't plan to have a dog so soon after Susie, in fact I was certain that I never would, and certainly not one that will only grow to six inches But I received an email a few minutes ago to say that Elsa will be permanently living with us   Susie will always be my No 1 girl and will have the first place in my heart but it's good to know that we can also give Elsa a loving home.  I think that Susie is already teaching her how to rule the roost!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner, Thank you John for your really lovely message  Well  I certainly didn't plan to have a dog so soon after Susie, in fact I was certain that I never would, and certainly not one that will only grow to six inches But I received an email a few minutes ago to say that Elsa will be permanently living with us   Susie will always be my No 1 girl and will have the first place in my heart but it's good to know that we can also give Elsa a loving home.  I think that Susie is already teaching her how to rule the roost!



That's wonderful Amanda  I know that Elsa will be loved and happy with you and M! She is not Susie, she is a different dog, and she will surprise you in different ways - you will never lose the unique bond you had with Susie, but you will create a new one with little Elsa  I am expecting a picture to appear soon!


----------



## delb t

Oh AJ that is simply fab news


----------



## AJLang

Thank you so much Northerner.  I will post pictures as soon as the adoption is formalised   Elsa really is a cute fluff bucket.


----------



## AJLang

delb t said:


> Oh AJ that is simply fab news


Thank you Delb


----------



## AJLang

Northerner please could you post on here the two photos of Elsa that I've just put onto Facebook.


----------



## Pete H

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner  Thank you John for your really lovely message  Well  I certainly didn't plan to have a dog so soon after Susie, in fact I was certain that I never would, and certainly not one that will only grow to six inches But I received an email a few minutes ago to say that Elsa will be permanently living with us   Susie will always be my No 1 girl and will have the first place in my heart but it's good to know that we can also give Elsa a loving home.  I think that Susie is already teaching her how to rule the roost!



Great news for you AJ, it's sure come to a loving home.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Pete


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Northerner please could you post on here the two photos of Elsa that I've just put onto Facebook.



She looks gorgeous!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner.  She is gorgeous - hence my panic when I was told that she was going to be adopted!


----------



## Annette

What a sweetie! I'm not surprised you wanted to keep her, I'd have done the same myself.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Annettee I must admit that I did spend yesterday afternoon really wondering if I'd made the right decision. I miss Susie so much and I didn't want a dog.  But Elsa was so sweet when she slept with us last night and has kept me on my toes this morning. We are very lucky that she is so lovely but also very mischievous


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, cloudy and dull again today in Bristol.


Amanda, I must say Elsa does look a bit mischievous, she is gorgeous and looks as if Susie has told her to look as if your the boss and you will be ok 

John.


----------



## Northerner

She looks like a little scamp to me 

Good morning everyone  Nice and sunny here, but still waiting for this 'milder' weather, it was -1C when I got up, and still only 2C now!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning John I think you are right Northerner, Elsa is definitely a little scamp She keeps trying to "bury" toys and bones in the living room and loves helping herself to to tissues and paper.  She is laying next to me at the moment chewing her new plastic bone


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning John I think you are right Northerner, Elsa is definitely a little scamp She keeps trying to "bury" toys and bones in the living room and loves helping herself to to tissues and paper.  She is laying next to me at the moment chewing her new plastic bone



What is she? She looks a bit like a Cairn/Yorkshire terrier mix


----------



## AJLang

Good question Northerner.  One person at the rescue said that she was a shih tzu and another said said a shih tszu mixed with laso apso. The vet's nurse said shih tszu mixed with a jack Russell!!! M says that she's an ewok


----------



## Annette

Well she's certainly a mix, which in our house makes her officially a 'mutt'.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, weather still cloudy here in Bristol but the sun has been peeping through when it feels like it for short bursts

Hope you all enjoy your day.

John.


----------



## Steff

Early afternoon all
hope everyones good, have a good weekend xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Early afternoon all
> hope everyones good, have a good weekend xx



Hi Steff, hope all is well with you  Hope you got to see a bit more of the sun John 

Well, it has been like the first real Spring day here today - lots of sunshine, and it actually started to get warmer as the day progressed, hurrah!


----------



## runner

Morning all!  Lovely news about Elsa Aj - she's like a little ball of fluff bless her!

Hope it's warming up down there Northe - been warm yesterday and looking good so far today.  Still got cr***y cough and cold, but managed to get sofa covers off and washed and hung out yesterday, following the decorating i finished las week.

Have a nice Sunday all.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Runner, you have been a busy girl 

Good morning everyone, for the third day the weather here is still dull and cloudy with a little breeze that I hope will blow the dark clouds away.


John


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  There were blue skies here when I got up, but it has now clouded over and a bit gloomy. Feeling a bit warmer than yesterday though, rain predicted later.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's just stopped raining here first time since about 4 AM.
Very mild though.
So mild in fact that I turned the heating off 2 days ago


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> Morning all!  Lovely news about Elsa Aj - she's like a little ball of fluff bless her!
> Thank you Runner


----------



## Steff

Evening all

I'm good thanks Alan had nice peaceful weekend xx


----------



## stephknits

Evening all and welcome to spring.. Have had a weird weekend with just me and my littlest girl.  Older one has been off at guide camp and husband has been away clearing out his grandmas house.  Been good to spend time with just Martha, as we don't often get time just the two of us.
Hope everyone has a good week ahead.  On Tuesday we are  our first diabetes UK local support group meeting.  There are 35 booked to come.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> 
> I'm good thanks Alan had nice peaceful weekend xx



Good to hear Steff 



stephknits said:


> Evening all and welcome to spring.. Have had a weird weekend with just me and my littlest girl.  Older one has been off at guide camp and husband has been away clearing out his grandmas house.  Been good to spend time with just Martha, as we don't often get time just the two of us.
> Hope everyone has a good week ahead.  On Tuesday we are  our first diabetes UK local support group meeting.  There are 35 booked to come.



Ooh! Exciting! I hope they all turn up, and that it all goes really well


----------



## Andy HB

Good morning all. Well, yesterday, I prepared my week's ready meals. Shepherd's pie five days on the trot at least!


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Good morning all. Well, yesterday, I prepared my week's ready meals. Shepherd's pie five days on the trot at least!



Haha! Sounds like me! Although I have been good lately and have a variety of meals to choose from: spag bol, shepherd's pie, kung po chicken, chicken curry and chilli con carne - all frozen into portions, should keep me going until the end of the month (with the occasional non-frozen meal thrown in  )

Cold here this morning out on my run, and supposed to be raining later, with sunshine tomorrow. Feels great to have mornings that get light just after 6 now though! 

Have a lovely day all


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny here after very warm weekend, but frosty too.

Hope the meeting goes well Stephknits!

Ah well, back to the grindstone!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, no change in the weather here dull and cloudy with a cold breeze.


To support you guy's cooking efforts, I'm doing mine daily starting today with  Chicken Parmesan in a Mozzarella cheese and Italian sauce. Then tomorrow
Lamb Shank stew. Wednesday is my favourite
Bacon Tomato cheese an onion pie, Thursday is
Mexican fajitas then Friday is fish day
Fresh Cod in home made batter and home made chips. this is my treat and naughty day.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, no change in the weather here dull and cloudy with a cold breeze.
> 
> 
> To support you guy's cooking efforts, I'm doing mine daily starting today with  Chicken Parmesan in a Mozzarella cheese and Italian sauce. Then tomorrow
> Lamb Shank stew. Wednesday is my favourite
> Bacon Tomato cheese an onion pie, Thursday is
> Mexican fajitas then Friday is fish day
> Fresh Cod in home made batter and home made chips. this is my treat and naughty day.
> 
> John.



Drool...!  Sounds delicious John!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all it dull and overcast this morning but not cold.
Have been enjoying seeing to the horses but have found it shattering to put things mildly. The chap who was meant to muck out has an injured leg so can hardly walk so I have ended up doing everything for them.
Simple logic decreed that if it rained and the horses were in the yard they would get wet and the same if out in the field.
So have halved the work load and chucked them out in the field for the day.


----------



## Northerner

Sounds like you'll be ready for a good rest when the owner returns Sue! Do you have to do it for much longer? I hope they bring you something nice back from wherever they have gone!


----------



## stephknits

afternoon all.  Am impressed with everyone's organisation skills preparing the week's meals.  It is as much as I can do to wonder about it 10 minutes beforehand.
Have been thinking about my talk for the meeting tomorrow.  I have a 15 minute slot to talk about why I want a local support group in bury st Edmunds... 
Aside from the obvious answer  (cos I live near Bury St Edmunds ),  I am trying not to sound like one of those American motivational speakers..
Any tips?


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> afternoon all.  Am impressed with everyone's organisation skills preparing the week's meals.  It is as much as I can do to wonder about it 10 minutes beforehand.
> Have been thinking about my talk for the meeting tomorrow.  I have a 15 minute slot to talk about why I want a local support group in bury st Edmunds...
> Aside from the obvious answer  (cos I live near Bury St Edmunds ),  I am trying not to sound like one of those American motivational speakers..
> Any tips?



Public speaking and me do not go well together  I'm OK with informal chats, but not standing up in front of people. I think the main thing to try and get across is the positive message of removing the sense of isolation a lot of people feel - nothing beats being among people in the same boat, who understand what it all means, day to day. Also, that there is so much to learn that can help reduce the risks and make people feel happier and healthier, despite the diabetes - that it is not all doom and gloom, and people shouldn't feel guilty however they arrived at their diagnosis. Whatever the media say, people never make a 'lifestyle choice' to become diabetic! Keeping up to date with the latest thinking and news, fund raising ideas, talks from local healthcare professionals, what's going on in the forum  The best thing you can do is encourage discussion - get people talking to each other, rather than them just sitting silently listening to a procession of speakers, then getting up and going home


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you'll be ready for a good rest when the owner returns Sue! Do you have to do it for much longer? I hope they bring you something nice back from wherever they have gone!



They have gone to India  Back Friday week.
Looks as if I am going to have to have afternoon naps for a couple of hours each day to try and help my body a bit. Having ME is no fun


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Nice 9 hour shift over , tea is just getting served up x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Nice 9 hour shift over , tea is just getting served up x



Good evening Steff  Hope you enjoy your tea - feels more like bedtime to me!


----------



## runner

Morning all!  sunny morning again.  Want to sit and read today, but alas got to work and then start clearing rooms for a family invasion weekend after next.

Stephknits, because its something you're obviously passionate about, it will come through in your 'speech'.  Everything Northerner said is great.  If you need reminders, might be good idea to have a card or two with some words/sentences to jog your memory/bring you back on track during your speech.  You can always throw some questions out to them too.  Humour goes down well - a funny anecdote about you and diabetes which led to you wanting to form this group?  Good luck - you'll be fine!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, it's a bit brighter today but still some cloud around.
Have a good day.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, it's a bit brighter today but still some cloud around.
> Have a good day.
> 
> John.



Good morning John, everybody  Bright and sunny here, still a tad chilly but nice to have lots more hours of daylight!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. It's a pleasant looking morning but rain forecast for later. Enjoy your day.


John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. It's a pleasant looking morning but rain forecast for later. Enjoy your day.
> 
> 
> John.



Good morning John  Bright and sunny here at the moment, but was a bit chilly this morning on my run! I soon warmed up though 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Andy HB

I've just discovered Coldplay!

The joys of not listening to music radio for over 20 years!! 

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Bright and sunny again this morning, and actually not cold! 

Hope everyone has a good day planned


----------



## runner

Andy HB said:


> I've just discovered Coldplay!
> 
> The joys of not listening to music radio for over 20 years!!
> 
> Andy



LOL  You've got a bit of catching up to do then


----------



## runner

Morning all.  sunny here too Northe and no frost this am.  Son finally fitted living room carpet, so apart from getting some new vertical blind vanes, decoration all finished!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  sunny here too Northe and no frost this am.  Son finally fitted living room carpet, so apart from getting some new vertical blind vanes, decoration all finished!



I bet it looks smashing!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you all enjoy your day, weather looks a bit warmer today he say's with one eye on some thick clouds 

John.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all x



Hiya Steff, how are things going?


----------



## Andy HB

runner said:


> LOL  You've got a bit of catching up to do then



I did know about Coldplay, of course, but only ever caught the odd track before. 

My wife and I drove to N. Wales (well, my wife did! I don't drive) and we were playing music from her collection. Well, we drove through the Welsh mountains to several Coldplay tracks which I had never heard before.

I am now hooked! I don't think there is one track that I have disliked so far. I especially like Politik.

Andy


----------



## stephknits

Evening all, thanks to Northerner and runner for your great suggestions.  . Talk went well on Tuesday.  
Am running a training session at the Fitzwilliam museum tomorrow on using objects in sessions for people suffering mental ill-health, so back in my comfort zone.  Am using one of my favourite bits of Gainsborough tat that we have in the collection - a bizarre make it yourself puppet of the Blue Boy, sporting a fetching mullet.  
Wishing you all a joyous Friday, the weekend approached, hurrah


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Evening all, thanks to Northerner and runner for your great suggestions.  . Talk went well on Tuesday.
> Am running a training session at the Fitzwilliam museum tomorrow on using objects in sessions for people suffering mental ill-health, so back in my comfort zone.  Am using one of my favourite bits of Gainsborough tat that we have in the collection - a bizarre make it yourself puppet of the Blue Boy, sporting a fetching mullet.
> Wishing you all a joyous Friday, the weekend approached, hurrah



Ha! That sounds great Steph  I want one! Glad to hear the talk went well!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sunny yet again - must get the washing out.  Have a nice day all.


----------



## Pete H

runner said:


> Morning all.  Sunny yet again - must get the washing out.  Have a nice day all.



Well here in the Midlands it's dark breezy and wet snow....  And turning colder for the weekend, but it suits me it's good for trade


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Cloudy here, but quite mild - got quite warm on my run this morning in just t-shirt and shorts (calm down ladies! )


----------



## Pete H

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Cloudy here, but quite mild - got quite warm on my run this morning in just t-shirt and shorts (calm down ladies! )



Can cope with the image of your legs but that fairy outfit man that scares me


----------



## Northerner

Pete H said:


> Can cope with the image of your legs but that fairy outfit man that scares me



I don't wear it EVERY day Pete!


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> I don't wear it EVERY day Pete!



I thought you only wore it at night 


Good morning everyone. Well it's happened, the dark clouds have broken and it's raining here in Bristol, have a great day.


John.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all I've never visited here before and as I'm having a lazy start to the day  thought I'd drop by 
First I have to ask where does the name  St Bedeia come from? I've even googled it cos I don't want to sound stupid asking! Just intrigues me cos I'm a bit sad ha ha
I worked til 2.30 and just love not waking up with the alarm 
Hubby gone fishing at Barton Turf and youngest son at school so I'm enjoying alone time for a change Haven't even looked out the window yet so hoping it's a sunny day in norfolk
Will get moving soon


----------



## Robin

it took me ages to work out its an anagram of Diabetes, and I do crosswords the whole time as well!


----------



## Andy HB

Lindarose said:


> Good morning all I've never visited here before and as I'm having a lazy start to the day  thought I'd drop by
> First I have to ask where does the name  St Bedeia come from? I've even googled it cos I don't want to sound stupid asking! Just intrigues me cos I'm a bit sad ha ha
> I worked til 2.30 and just love not waking up with the alarm
> Hubby gone fishing at Barton Turf and youngest son at school so I'm enjoying alone time for a change Haven't even looked out the window yet so hoping it's a sunny day in norfolk
> Will get moving soon



Once upon a time there was a thread on the forum called "Banting and Best, Virtual Pub" which had the same purpose. That is, to provide a fun thread where everyone could just have a chat, discuss the weather and have virtual pints or whatever they fancy.

Anyway, it was replaced with this virtual island thread a little while ago (with its attendant 'El Presidente' .... yours truly .... now retired [1]).

The name comes from ......

Nah, I'll let you think about it for a bit. 

Andy 

p.s. But someone's let the cat out of the bag!! 

[1] Or shot, no-one knows.


----------



## Lindarose

I would never have worked that out! Thanks Robin  What a clever name and a lovely thread too
Bit early for a glass of vino so ile come back for that later I've made a nice now and watching emmerdale catch up as missed it last night 
Beautiful day so will go out for a long walk this afternoon Spring has definitely sprung!


----------



## stephknits

Afternoon all.  Dull and grey here.  Did baking with Martha this afternoon, we are making our way through a book of baking from around the world.  Somehow miscalculated quantities and have made 48 buns


----------



## Andy HB

stephknits said:


> Afternoon all.  Dull and grey here.  Did baking with Martha this afternoon, we are making our way through a book of baking from around the world.  Somehow miscalculated quantities and have made 48 buns



No worries, I am sure that there are plenty of people on the forum (me included) who can pop around and help you with those!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone. Very difficult as first Mother's Day without a card from Susie. M and I are going to buy a new plant, possibly a miniature rose, for Susie's memorial planter.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Amanda.

I hope you find a beautiful rose in memory of Susie, its a nice idea which I hope will bring fond memories of her each time you see it. You haven't mentioned Elsa, I hope she is ok, remember if you are feeling sad today she will pick up on that and may be concerned that she has done something wrong, so don't leave her out of your thoughts today.

Best wishes.
John.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, very cloudy today, looks like rain again

A very special happy Mothers day to all you Mums out there, hope you all get spoilt today.

John.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you John. I also feel bad because we had to decide to give Elsa to the people who originally wanted to rehome her when we were fostering Elsa. I feel very bad about it but my partner felt that Elsa was too soon after Susie passing.  I'm really missing Elsa but I think we did the best thing, I hope we did.


----------



## ukjohn

AJLang said:


> Thank you John. I also feel bad because we had to decide to give Elsa to the people who originally wanted to rehome her when we were fostering Elsa. I feel very bad about it but my partner felt that Elsa was too soon after Susie passing.  I'm really missing Elsa but I think we did the best thing, I hope we did.




Oh!! Amanda, I'm so sad to hear your reasons for giving up Elsa, maybe it's the best for her as well as you, she also needs someone to settle with rather than moved around.

John.


----------



## AJLang

ukjohn said:


> Oh!! Amanda, I'm so sad to hear your reasons for giving up Elsa, maybe it's the best for her as well as you, she also needs someone to settle with rather than moved around.
> 
> John.


Thank you John. I hope you're right that it was best for Elsa. She loved it here and I was with her 24/7.  I was possibly spoiling her too much. The people who have her seemed very nice.  I really do miss her, and I did love her, but not the deep love that I have for Susie.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hiya Steff, how are things going?



Afternoon al sorry for late reply ok thanks new hours mean a late finish some nights but thur fri finish at three so yay,, looking forward to meet next month hehe


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon al sorry for late reply ok thanks new hours mean a late finish some nights but thur fri finish at three so yay,, looking forward to meet next month hehe



Good to hear about the new hours  Might have to be May this year Steff, I have the Southampton Half Marathon at the end of April when we normally have the Meet.

Speaking of half marathons, I am hugely impressed with myself this morning! I only started my training in earnest a couple of weeks ago, when it was a struggle to run 3 miles - I haven't run much at all over the winter as I seem to have developed an aversion to running in the cold and dark, never used to bother me. This morning I went out intending to try for about 6 miles, but felt good so took a longer route home and managed 7.5 miles! Worst thing was my right hand, which for some reason got numb with cold (everywhere else was nice and warm!), and it was very painful getting it warmed up again afterwards - still a bit numb over an hour later 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Northerner, don't do to many miles so early in the morning, I get tired counting them. 

John.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, cold, damp and cloudy in Bristol today. Hope you all have a great start to the week.

John.


----------



## stephknits

Am joining you with the cold damp and cloudy over here in Suffolk.  Spent an interesting morning discussing the meaning of home with a friend, must get done to some work this afternoon.  
Happy Monday all


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Misty and damp here in Norfolk too.  Well done Northerner - those pounds will be falling off


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Misty and damp here in Norfolk too.  Well done Northerner - those pounds will be falling off



Haven't budged an ounce! I'm telling myself that it's because the flab is turning to sleek, toned muscle 

Cold again here, but a bit of pleasant sunshine too and warmer when it shines  My right hand is still feeling numb from yesterday's cold - wonder if it's permanent?


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Haven't budged an ounce! I'm telling myself that it's because the flab is turning to sleek, toned muscle
> 
> Cold again here, but a bit of pleasant sunshine too and warmer when it shines  My right hand is still feeling numb from yesterday's cold - wonder if it's permanent?



Ooh dear, perhaps you should get it checked out - does it hurt?  wonder if there is some nerve damage somehow?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Ooh dear, perhaps you should get it checked out - does it hurt?  wonder if there is some nerve damage somehow?



No, it doesn't hurt, just numb to the touch on the back of my hand. Fingers are OK, they still bleed and sometimes hurt when I prick 'em!  I'll give it a few days and see if it improves. Gloves next time, I think!


----------



## stephknits

Yet more evidence Northerner, exercise is bad for you, will stick with the knitting. . Have just booked our first weekend away in the campervan for the end of March so hoping it will warm up soon.  Am thinking of investing in some hot water bottles.  Ooh, I could do knitted covers...


----------



## runner

stephknits said:


> Yet more evidence Northerner, exercise is bad for you, will stick with the knitting. . Have just booked our first weekend away in the campervan for the end of March so hoping it will warm up soon.  Am thinking of investing in some hot water bottles.  Ooh, I could do knitted covers...



LOl  good idea!  Hope the weather will be nice for you.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Watery sunshine here today.  Off to get party food for Saturday and carry on clearing rooms for the invading hordes!


----------



## Bloden

stephknits said:


> Yet more evidence Northerner, exercise is bad for you, will stick with the knitting. . Have just booked our first weekend away in the campervan for the end of March so hoping it will warm up soon.  Am thinking of investing in some hot water bottles.  Ooh, I could do knitted covers...



Knitting isn't exercise? My mum looks like she's on a cross-trainer when she gets going with her knitting! If they didn't have shag-pile in the lounge I think the sofa'd end up in another room.


----------



## Lindarose

I'm off out with the girls from work tonight for a meal Just 4 of us but really excited about it as they are good friends and our twice yearly get togethers  are lovely Going to a steakhouse and already decided I'm having steak (of course) with salad Before anyone thinks I'm a saint ile confess it's the dessert bit that I somehow think I'm going to indulge in Been looking at the menu drooling ha ha


----------



## Andy HB

Good morning all.

Have a good one and many more.

Enjoy this forum and make good use of it.

Andy


----------



## runner

Morning all.  dull day here today.  Got the day off, so practicing singing and making huge chilli for Saturday, and still clearing space and cleaning up for visitors!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all a fantastic day here bright sunshine and warm after the frost lifted.
Last day tomorrow for looking after the horses for the people down the road.
Horses have trained me well and have me wrapped around their hooves


----------



## runner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all a fantastic day here bright sunshine and warm after the frost lifted.
> Last day tomorrow for looking after the horses for the people down the road.
> Horses have trained me well and have me wrapped around their hooves



Glad you've enjoyed it Sue and it didn't turn out too onerous!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

runner said:


> Glad you've enjoyed it Sue and it didn't turn out too onerous!



I love horses don't get me wrong as used to have my own stud farm, but due to ME I just can not cope with the work load, the chap who was meant to be helping decided he wasn't fit enough after owners had gone so I dropped right in it


----------



## stephknits

Hey all, have been to my husbands grandma's funeral today, with the girls.  Long day! with questions from Alice as the coffin is lowered in to the ground and all is quiet, where has great grandma been?  Me, she is in the coffin, Alice.
Alice: no, mum, where has she been since she died.
Dad:  she has been in a morgue
Me : in a big fridge.
Alice: wouldn't she be cold.
Me: well, she wouldn't feel it, and think about why she might need to be kept cold.  
Followed by a carb-tastic buffet at the wake.  
Am enjoying my glass (or two) of wine.  
Glad to hear knitting counts as exercise! 
Happy Friday all, bring on the weekend.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Feeling very slightly stronger this morning after spending the last two days not doing hardly anything. OH is on holiday this afternoon so hoping to go swimming.  I've also volunteered to be a campaigner for the local Guide Dogs for the Blind, I'm waiting for them to get in touch with me. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, nice sunshine in Bristol today, nice area's of blue sky and white clouds, hope you all enjoy the weekend.


John.


----------



## Lindarose

Hello all I'm having a day off work and excited as eldest son and gf back from Thailand so cooking them a roast Plus I just made lime key pie and didn't luck the bowl That's gotta be worth a gold star!


----------



## Robin

how did you not lick the bowl? You must have a lot more willpower than I have!


----------



## Lindarose

It comes and goes! Ha ha


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, lovely morning here again. I might even get as far as cutting the grass later on when the dew has disappeared.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Sue, weather pretty good here in Bristol as well.



Good morning everyone, enjoy the day today ready for the start of a new week 


John.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon hope alls good


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good to hear about the new hours  Might have to be May this year Steff, I have the Southampton Half Marathon at the end of April when we normally have the Meet.
> 
> Speaking of half marathons, I am hugely impressed with myself this morning! I only started my training in earnest a couple of weeks ago, when it was a struggle to run 3 miles - I haven't run much at all over the winter as I seem to have developed an aversion to running in the cold and dark, never used to bother me. This morning I went out intending to try for about 6 miles, but felt good so took a longer route home and managed 7.5 miles! Worst thing was my right hand, which for some reason got numb with cold (everywhere else was nice and warm!), and it was very painful getting it warmed up again afterwards - still a bit numb over an hour later
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!




Hi Alan,
As ever late reply lol, that's cool will it will be back end if may then x


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, dull cloudy day today, looks like it might rain to start the week off. I was thinking of taking a trip to Swansea but will put it off for now.
Have a good week.

John.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning John hope all is well with you 
Had a productive day yesterday as cut mine and neighbours grass and popped some sweet pea seeds in compost with the hope they might grow.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Hope everyones well


----------



## stephknits

Morning all.  Off to needham market this morning for a meeting, then back Gainsborough 's House.  Need to buy hot water bottles ready for this weekend s campervan trip.  Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff, Stephknits and everyone. lovely sunny morning here in Bristol.


----------



## ukjohn

Pumper_Sue said:


> Good morning John hope all is well with you
> Had a productive day yesterday as cut mine and neighbours grass and popped some sweet pea seeds in compost with the hope they might grow.




Morning Sue, I'm good thanks, hope you are to. I was going to come down for a roll in the grass with you the week-end, no point now that you cut it, it's to short.

John.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

ukjohn said:


> Morning Sue, I'm good thanks, hope you are to. I was going to come down for a roll in the grass with you the week-end, no point now that you cut it, it's to short.
> 
> John.



Evening John, I'm a bit late posting today. There's a load of sand on the grass as well so you might itch in some unmentionable parts if you rolled in my grass 
Today has been mostly dry but very cold.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Very cold here this morning, -2C  Bright and sunny now though, so hopefully it will start to warm up soon!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, haven't ventured out yet but looks nice and dry with sunshine as a bonus.


----------



## runner

Morning Sue and Northe,  sunny here and a mole hill has appeared in the garden in spite of all our efforts! (We counted 35 last year)  Me and my OH had a joint 120th birthday party last weekend and our neighbour bought us a garden mole!  Think I know what the OH might use it for LOL.  (They bought us some sparkling red wine too - never had that before and looking forward to trying it.)


----------



## stephknits

Happy 120th, runner!  Took Alice ( oldest daughter) to work today as she didn't sleep last night so am feeling in need of a wee drink later!  Half way through the week, though and camping to look forward to at the weekend.


----------



## AJLang

Just popping up to say hello


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Just popping up to say hello



Hi Amanda! Hope you are well and having a relaxing evening


----------



## Steff

Morning all, 
Only chance I get to come on these days ,hope everyone's week going good, horrible morning here raining heavy, gearing up at work for Buffett for 100 tomorrow should be fun on the last Friday of month plus this party wooo love work sometimes lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> Only chance I get to come on these days ,hope everyone's week going good, horrible morning here raining heavy, gearing up at work for Buffett for 100 tomorrow should be fun on the last Friday of month plus this party wooo love work sometimes lol xx



Good morning Steff!  Pretty miserable here too - cold, wet. Hope you have a good day, and that all your buffet party are well-behaved and it goes smoothly! Do you get the weekend off to recover?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff!  Pretty miserable here too - cold, wet. Hope you have a good day, and that all your buffet party are well-behaved and it goes smoothly! Do you get the weekend off to recover?



Yeah ever so lucky Alan I do indeed, this weekend we are off for family meal out near kew gardens so looking forward to that and my dad arrives for his first visit of the year on Tuesday , I'm booked on hols from 6th till 13th can't wait, how are things with you?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah ever so lucky Alan I do indeed, this weekend we are off for family meal out near kew gardens so looking forward to that and my dad arrives for his first visit of the year on Tuesday , I'm booked on hols from 6th till 13th can't wait, how are things with you?



That's great Steff, I hope you all enjoy the meal and your Dad's visit - hope he is doing well now!  I'm fine thanks, although just recovering from a rotten cold.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Hi Amanda! Hope you are well and having a relaxing evening



Thank you Northerner


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Quite bright here.  Hope it warms up for your camping trip stephknits and your meal out at the weekend and time off Steph!  didn't realise you had a cold Northe - hope it's on the mend.

Hi AJ, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Quite bright here.  Hope it warms up for your camping trip stephknits and your meal out at the weekend and time off Steph!  didn't realise you had a cold Northe - hope it's on the mend.
> 
> Hi AJ, hope all is well with you.



Cold is much better now thanks runner  Nice, bright and sunny here - even a bit warmer too, although not forecast to last over the weekend. 

Hope you find good weather whereever you go stephknits!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, very pleasant morning off out to do some shopping this morning. Landlord has decided he wants to shop at Tesco  This is a big outing for him so wants me to hold his hand 
Upside of it though is a trip to the garden centre


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, very pleasant morning off out to do some shopping this morning. Landlord has decided he wants to shop at Tesco  This is a big outing for him so wants me to hold his hand
> Upside of it though is a trip to the garden centre



Hope you get some bargains Sue!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Hope you get some bargains Sue!



Thank you, I raided the gluten free isle and did quite well


----------



## stephknits

Ooh, garden centres... Gorgeous here today, the calm.before the storm?  Looks breezy for the weekend and my hot water bottles have not arrived yet.. 
Happy Fri eve all


----------



## AJLang

Hi AJ, hope all is well with you.[/QUOTE]

Thank you Runner


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone slightly better than at the weekend mood wise, but it would be extremely difficult to be any worse and still functioning. On so many painkillers because of tooth pain (cocodamol, ibuprofen and one I had in my drawer for nerve pain - not good) - but can't get an appointment for the assessment for sedation until I'm April 15th I am completely dental phobic but I really can't live with this dental pain so a big dose of diazepam (valium) before I go for the teeth assessment this afternoon. I did have emergency appointments on both THURSDAY and Friday. I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone slightly better than at the weekend mood wise, but it would be extremely difficult to be any worse and still functioning. On so many painkillers because of tooth pain (cocodamol, ibuprofen and one I had in my drawer for nerve pain - not good) - but can't get an appointment for the assessment for sedation until I'm April 15th I am completely dental phobic but I really can't live with this dental pain so a big dose of diazepam (valium) before I go for the teeth assessment this afternoon. I did have emergency appointments on both THURSDAY and Friday. I hope you all have a good day.



So sorry to hear this Amanda  I do wish you had my dentist, he is soooo good, especially with dental-phobics. I hope the assessment goes well, and that you can soon be pain-free!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. It will be interesting to see if I keep my mouth open for the dental assessment but feeling quite zonked out from the painkillers and Diazepam


----------



## Lindarose

Hi AJ Good luck with the assessment this afternoon Dental pain is so awful and coupled with the fear of treatment must be so distressing for you Sending best wishes xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lindarose. I had the diazepam an hour ago but it isn't working! I'm so scared.


----------



## Lindarose

When you get there the staff will know how you feel Don't even try to hide it They will be kind and help you Try to focus on being back home afterwards Please let us know how it goes You may be pleasantly surprised I do hope so Often the worry beforehand is worse than the actual event xx


----------



## AJLang

Hi Lindarose. Thank you for your lovely message. I would only let them put the mirror and the x-Ray plates in my mouth. I was more nervous than I was last week. When she put something metal in to check my gums I had to ask her to remove it.  The quote for treatment is thousands which will take most of my savings and I'm ill health retired on a small pension.  I've now got to pass the sedation assessment which is in a fortnight. I just hope that I don't freak when they do the sedation because otherwise I will have really bad problems xx


----------



## Lindarose

Oh I'm so sorry it's really taking it out of you - both physically and financially.
Well one bit is done and behind you. That's a plus.
As far as sedation goes I can only tell you from personal experience (and I was terrified) that you will be amazed how easy it is! I went straight to sleep when I had it for a colonoscopy a few months ago. It was all done and I knew nothing about it and felt fine after. Procedures these days are so much quicker and pain free. You will get through it just keep telling yourself because you will And it will be such a relief after


----------



## AJLang

Lindarose thank you so much for your lovely message and your reassurance xx


----------



## Lindarose

If I lived near you and could come with you I would xx


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Hope everyones good


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Steff Good here Thanks Just had an evening out and good catch up with an old school friend She lives up north so only meet couple times a year. Was really nice but way past my bedtime!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Hope everyones good



Hi Steff, hope you had a nice meal out 

Very wild and windy here overnight, rattling windows kept waking me up! Hope things calm down soon!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Gale-force winds over night with trees uprooted has been dry though.

Had two lots of luck today, agricultural store had compost at half price as sacks had holes in them and also heard about a local baker setting aside a Tuesday to bake gluten free. I arrived just in time, warm from the oven bread rolls. That's the best bread I have tasted since being gluten free. 
Sent the baker an email to say he has 10/10 for the bread rolls.


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Morning everyone slightly better than at the weekend mood wise, but it would be extremely difficult to be any worse and still functioning. On so many painkillers because of tooth pain (cocodamol, ibuprofen and one I had in my drawer for nerve pain - not good) - but can't get an appointment for the assessment for sedation until I'm April 15th I am completely dental phobic but I really can't live with this dental pain so a big dose of diazepam (valium) before I go for the teeth assessment this afternoon. I did have emergency appointments on both THURSDAY and Friday. I hope you all have a good day.



Sorry to hear about your toothache and dental nerves, AJ. I had a tooth out today...the dentist was fab, really calm, and he even seemed to understand a bit about dbs! I hope you get it sorted asap.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Sorry to hear about your toothache and dental nerves, AJ. I had a tooth out today...the dentist was fab, really calm, and he even seemed to understand a bit about dbs! I hope you get it sorted asap.



Ah Bloden, good to hear you've got rid of that pesky tooth!  Hope it's not too sore


----------



## stephknits

Hello all, just back from a camping, yes, CAMPING trip over the last couple of days.  Funnily enough, we were the only ones at the campsite  
Hope everyone is doing ok, am looking forward to my bed, so goodnight all x


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Hello all, just back from a camping, yes, CAMPING trip over the last couple of days.  Funnily enough, we were the only ones at the campsite
> Hope everyone is doing ok, am looking forward to my bed, so goodnight all x



Good to see you haven't been blown away!  We once went camping at May Day Bank Holiday in the Peak District. As we ere sat in the Bakewell Pudding Shop having a lst civilised treat, we say big flakes of snow fluttering down outside the window. Managed to fnd the site and pitch the tent, then had a full blown blizzard and gale force winds trying to tear the tent out of the ground all night - we went home the following day!


----------



## AJLang

Bloden said:


> Sorry to hear about your toothache and dental nerves, AJ. I had a tooth out today...the dentist was fab, really calm, and he even seemed to understand a bit about dbs! I hope you get it sorted asap.



Thank you Bloden. I'm glad that you had a fab dentist. Thankfully the temporary filling and painkillers are keeping my pain under control

Nice and sunny here today. I've got a friend coming round later this morning. In the meantime I've got to do my physio exercises, including sitting on my big, pink balance ball


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Bloden. I'm glad that you had a fab dentist. Thankfully the temporary filling and painkillers are keeping my pain under control
> 
> Nice and sunny here today. I've got a friend coming round later this morning. In the meantime I've got to do my physio exercises, including sitting on my big, pink balance ball



Good to hear you have some relief from the pain Amanda  Don't go falling off that ball (or spilling your wine! )

Sunny here at the moment, and thankfully the wind has dropped considerably  It was very cold out on my run this morning though, had to get a shift on just to warm up! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AJLang

Tee hee even I'm not drinking wine at 10am!!


----------



## Lindarose

Hi everyone I've had a disappointing phone call My pre op assessment this morning was fine and my admission for ear op confirmed for 27th April. Originally was 13th April but got changed. Anyway I've just been cancelled again as consultant going away unexpectedly. I know these things happen but it's frustrating. Means I can't do the race for life either which is a family event we do each year. Well unless my op is cancelled a 3rd time!


----------



## Robin

oh no, Linda, how frustrating. you get to the stage where you're all geared up for it, I Hope it goes ahead on the new date.


----------



## AJLang

I'm sorry to hear LindaRose. Very, very frustrating xx


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Robin Yes i just wanted to cross something off my ailments list!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Rather gloomy here today.

Hope everyone has a good Easter planned!


----------



## delb t

Hooray....... packing for Gran Canaria  PHEW what will I forget?


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Hooray....... packing for Gran Canaria  PHEW what will I forget?



Ooh! Hope you have a lovely time! I always try and imagine in my mind's eye all the things I need to do through the course of a day and then make sure I have packed the things I need to do those things 

Just managed to get in from my run this morning as the rain really started getting going, so good timing. Looking pretty grey and miserable here now, but at least it's not cold.

Have a lovely Easter everyone!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Ah Bloden, good to hear you've got rid of that pesky tooth!  Hope it's not too sore



I'll live - my Yorkshire genes will make sure of that!


----------



## Bloden

AJLang said:


> Tee hee even I'm not drinking wine at 10am!!



Ah, those were the days! Have a nice, relaxing weekend everyone.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Have a wonderful time Delb t. I've got nothing planned for the weekend but Mark is on holiday until Wednesday so it will be great to have his company. Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Happy Easter one and all.
It's tipping down this morning, so I have a very good excuse to stay indoors and practice doing very little


----------



## Steff

Happy easter guys xx

Been at work till 3 but now off till 13th woooop, dad arrived safely and we have some days out planned so cant wait need this holiday bigggg time.

Have a good weekend all xxxx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Happy easter guys xx
> 
> Been at work till 3 but now off till 13th woooop, dad arrived safely and we have some days out planned so cant wait need this holiday bigggg time.
> 
> Have a good weekend all xxxx



Hope you have a brilliant time Steff!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely day here have taken down all the insulation in my conservatory, planted my peas in the raised beds and started up some sweet corn. Spuds and carrots  in as well.
Not so good is I am now very hypo


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lovely day here have taken down all the insulation in my conservatory, planted my peas in the raised beds and started up some sweet corn. Spuds and carrots  in as well.
> Not so good is I am now very hypo



Oops! Gardening hypos are inevitable, it seems!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  So, where's all this warm Spring sunshine then? Went out for a run this morning and it was FREEEEEEEZING!!!!  Literally - icy, frosty and foggy. It was sooo painful trying to get the circulation going in my hands afterwards, took me ten minutes before I could undo the laces in my trainers!

It looks like it will be a nice day eventually, but so cold still! Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone, lovely morning here no sign of a frost.
Going to have a lazy day today as did far to much yesterday.
Landlord visiting is in order as have a surplus of pea plants to rehome  I'm sure he will love them as each time he tries to grow them a blackbird comes along and eats them.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning every one, nice blue sky and sunshine here in Bristol this morning. Hope you all have a great week.

John


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning everyone, lovely morning here no sign of a frost.
> Going to have a lazy day today as did far to much yesterday.
> Landlord visiting is in order as have a surplus of pea plants to rehome  I'm sure he will love them as each time he tries to grow them a blackbird comes along and eats them.





ukjohn said:


> Good morning every one, nice blue sky and sunshine here in Bristol this morning. Hope you all have a great week.
> 
> John



Sounds like things might be a bit warmer further west - don't hog all that heat, it's still perishing here!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Slight change of plans Landlord has just rung to ask if it ok to visit so saves my petrol 
He is full of cold though by the sound of it so def do not want that.
Chance to find out what he wants for his birthday lunch in a couple of weeks time, as he has reached the grand age of 75 he gets to choose


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Sounds like things might be a bit warmer further west - don't hog all that heat, it's still perishing here!



There's a slight nip in the air but def no frost the sunshine is fantastic though.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> There's a slight nip in the air but def no frost the sunshine is fantastic though.



Well, the temperature has risen from 2C this morning to 18C now - I've just been out to do a bit of gardening and had to come in because it was too hot!  Not complaining though!


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Hope you all had a nice Easter.  Had a bit of trouble being logged out and logging back in, but all OK now.


----------



## Steff

Evening all

hope everyones had a good easter x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Bright sunshine and blue skies today, and slightly warmer than yesterday morning - I imagine it will get pretty warm by this afternoon!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Same here Northe,  good drying day!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone! Lovely (but tiring!) start to the day - nice run this morning  Not entirely sure how I will manage the remaining 5 miles in the Southampton Half in two weeks, but hopefully will manage my goal of sub 2:30, which I don't think is too bad for an old man with a chronic disease and a (previously) broken femur  Miles 2 and 3 entirely uphill


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all,
Woah been another hot day, not quite reached the 16 predicted but gotta be 20 by friday pleased i aint got to be stood in a hot kitchen lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all,
> Woah been another hot day, not quite reached the 16 predicted but gotta be 20 by friday pleased i aint got to be stood in a hot kitchen lol



You picked a good week for a holiday Steff


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope you're having a good week Steff - the weather's supposed to get cooler again by Saturday!

I think you're doing really well Northe - running uphill for us East Anglians would be a killer (Just sing Kate all the way - that'll get you there!)  Just don't don't do yourself an injury trying to run all the way.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> ...I think you're doing really well Northe - running uphill for us East Anglians would be a killer (Just sing Kate all the way - that'll get you there!)  Just don't don't do yourself an injury trying to run all the way.



Hehe! I remember running the York Half Marathon years ago - we came to a slight rise where a bridge went over the river and all the locals around me were huffing and puffing. As I had trained on the hills of Sheffield and Derbyshire I didn't even notice the change! 

There might be a bit of walking/running towards the end. My mistake yesterday was not topping up my glucose levels at around the 7 mile mark - I was 3.6 when I got home, so running low on energy.

Another glorious looking day today!  Have fun everyone!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, lovely day here again, slight nip in the air though.
Will be off shopping with Mum this afternoon for her weekly shop.
Hope everyone has a fab day.


----------



## stephknits

Me and the girls are  enjoying being spoilt at my mum and dads in Leamington Spa.  Their neighbour's 19 year old daughter has been diagnosed type 1 a few weeks ago.  Last year she fell ill in South America and has permanently lost her short term memory.  I cannot imagine how they are coping - and she hasn't even been given a pump.  The other night the ambulance arrived as she had forgotten she had injected and did so again.


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Me and the girls are  enjoying being spoilt at my mum and dads in Leamington Spa.  Their neighbour's 19 year old daughter has been diagnosed type 1 a few weeks ago.  Last year she fell ill in South America and has permanently lost her short term memory.  I cannot imagine how they are coping - and she hasn't even been given a pump.  The other night the ambulance arrived as she had forgotten she had injected and did so again.



If she uses novorapid then the novopen echo has a reminder function of your last injection, or for many other pens there is the timesulin device which clips to the pen:

http://timesulin.com/


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  

I'm being driven slowly mad - some neighbours across the road are having (I guess) their house repointed. This involves using some kind of power sander being driven between every single brick of the house's exterior, and its high-pitched whine has been going on now the entire week, practically without pause from 8:30 till 4:30


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  Dull, overcast, cool and some spots of rain - ideal weather for my run this morning! Managed 10 miles, so looking good for the half marathon in two weeks time  Now officially knackered!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, after a night of rain the sun is now shining brightly.
Off out for a walk this morning to fetch the paper.
Need to sort out some compost as well as have been delegated to growing on some more peas. After a 99% success rate on the last lot grown landlord has asked me to grow another lot for him


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning everyone 
No work today Booked shift off as it's our first wedding anniversary! Feel abit old to be saying that ha ha We sneaked off to Gretna Green last year  Fantastic day to remember!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning everyone
> No work today Booked shift off as it's our first wedding anniversary! Feel abit old to be saying that ha ha We sneaked off to Gretna Green last year  Fantastic day to remember!



Happy Anniversary Lindarose!  I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Happy anniversary Lindarose


----------



## Catwoman76

Just wanted to hi to everyone . Having a quiet day here, nice and peaceful


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> Just wanted to hi to everyone . Having a quiet day here, nice and peaceful



Hiya Sheena! Lovely to hear from you, I hope you and your daughter are well


----------



## Catwoman76

Thank you, wanted to pop in, it's been a long time.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Catwoman76 said:


> Just wanted to hi to everyone . Having a quiet day here, nice and peaceful



Lovely to hear from you Sheena, hope everything is well with you 
Don't leave it so long next time


----------



## AJLang

Catwoman76 said:


> Just wanted to hi to everyone . Having a quiet day here, nice and peaceful



Hi Sheens it's absolutely lovely to see you posting again How are you? Xx


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone I hope that you had a good weekend. To be honest mine hasn't been great, been in tears lots because of Susie and also ended up at out of hours last night for what I think was possibly a migraine without headache but not sure. They've also found whit cells where they shouldn't be. BUT I've managed to feel better from 4pm today, I've been enjoying a good chick lit book and have planned a craft project for tomorrow. I know that Susie wants me to be happy


----------



## runner

Hi all.  Sorry to hear about your weekend AJ but glad you're feeling better now.


----------



## AJLang

*E*

Thank you Runner.  Hi everyone.  I've come to the conclusion that the pain of not having Susie will never leave me. But I'm going to try to focus on the positives in between tears and health issues.  So today I had a very naughty weekday lie in I then spent a good part of the morning reading a chick lit book that I'm addicted to. I only started it yesterday but it will be finished today. The book has inspired me to do baking for the first time in ages so I currently have some soda bread cooking in the oven have aggod day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Great to hear Amanda  I hope your day goes well (what's left of it ) Only joking!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan....I was up at 8am


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  I realised yesterday that I hadn't been for a walk for nearly 2 1/2 weeks Just proves that it used to be Susie taking me for a walk rather than us walking Susie  So we drove out yesterday evening to a country park where we used to take Susie.  A nice walk and views.  A few tears but lots of Susie memories, especially as I started driving Susie there for walks before OH moved in here, so many years of memories.  Chill out today.  Just about to have a Lush bath bomb bath and then some crafting.  How is everyone else?


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear you managed to get out on a walk Amanda  I went out for a run this morning - it was pretty cold and quite foggy, especially along the river. Still cool, even though the sun is shining, managed to get my washing out  Probably spend a bit of time gardening this afternoon, once my legs have recovered from the run!


----------



## AJLang

Well done with the running Alan


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Well done with the running Alan



Thanks Amanda  Well, it's turning into a scorcher here! How is it where you are?


----------



## AJLang

Hi Alan the weather looks gorgeous here so I'm just about to sit in the garden and read a book on my Kindle


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Another fine day here in Southampton. I toured the streets early on for a 9.5 mile run, it was cool to begin with but I was pretty hot by the finish!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Well done on your run Northerner.  I can't pick myself up at all today, have spent most of the time crying.  The house is so empty during the day........I know it sounds silly but yesterday night was particularly hard because I grated some cheddar for dinner - Susie so loved grated cheddar, her next most favourite thing after shepherds pie and it made it even worse that she isn't here. It was as if she was sitting next to me waiting for her cheese. Hopefully I will pick myself up soon. I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Amanda, you were close companions for many years, there are bound to be so many little reminders of your times together. I hope that, eventually, you will be able to remember these as fond memories of happy times


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Sunny here. Mark is on holiday and not back at work until Wednesday so we're going to drive to our favourite Susie places each day for a walk


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon,

Hope everyone is well, its cold today no sun today boo, mind you after Wednesday im sick of sight of it was like plus 35 in kitchen then lol xxxx


----------



## stephknits

Hey all.  We have just been on an exciting family outing to the local bonsai exhibition.  We know how to live.  
Am going to sneak in a bit of knitting before making girls do homework and hoovering (I expect it'll be me that does the hoovering).  
Hope everyone is having an even more fabulously fun Sunday


----------



## KookyCat

stephknits said:


> Hey all.  We have just been on an exciting family outing to the local bonsai exhibition.  We know how to live.
> Am going to sneak in a bit of knitting before making girls do homework and hoovering (I expect it'll be me that does the hoovering).
> Hope everyone is having an even more fabulously fun Sunday



Mine has been equally exciting, a trip to M&S earlier, a bit of hoovering for which I had a biscuit (normally makes me hypo) that resulted in a 9.5 and an afternoon nap....just like old times . Enjoy the hoovering


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Hope everyone is well, its cold today no sun today boo, mind you after Wednesday im sick of sight of it was like plus 35 in kitchen then lol xxxx



There's no pleasing some people!  I think it's going to be cooler this week, but sunny - hope you have a good week Steff


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Slight chill here but sunny all day 
Cooked lunch for my landlord as it was his 75th Birthday today.
G also handed over an envelope with my winnings from a bet placed on my previous neighbours race horse. So had a good day.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Slight chill here but sunny all day
> Cooked lunch for my landlord as it was his 75th Birthday today.
> G also handed over an envelope with my winnings from a bet placed on my previous neighbours race horse. So had a good day.



Congratulations on your win Sue! 

Very chilly this morning out on my run - frost on the pitch 'n' putt!  Feeling warmer now that the Sun has been shining for a while and turning into a beautiful day. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Congratulations on your win Sue!
> 
> Very chilly this morning out on my run - frost on the pitch 'n' putt!  Feeling warmer now that the Sun has been shining for a while and turning into a beautiful day. Hope everyone has a good day!



Thanks Alan, shall buy a huge sack of sunflower hearts for the birds in the garden 
Very chilly here as well, sun is out though so looks very nice.


----------



## stephknits

After a foggy start, it lovely and sunny here.  I saved the hoovering for this morning (you can have too much of a good thing).


----------



## AJLang

Steph how can you wait for the excitement of hoozering I had a great spontaneous trip to London yesterday. Found out how to navigate the Oyster card for the first time.  We went to the Natural History Museum, followed by drinks outside in the sun on the South Bank and then dinner in Covent Garden
Very sunny again today. Planning to plant up the vegetable garden and then go to the local diabetes meeting to find out how I can help the branch secretary with her role. Trying to keep occupied because I'm missing Susie so much.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. Very sunny again today. Got the first of a four week craft course this morning have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning. Very sunny again today. Got the first of a four week craft course this morning have a lovely day everyone.



Hope the course goes well!  Very sunny here as well - whatever happened to April as the month of 'April Showers'? I don't think I have seen any significant rain this month, although they are threatening some for the weekend.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Hope the course goes well!  Very sunny here as well - whatever happened to April as the month of 'April Showers'? I don't think I have seen any significant rain this month, although they are threatening some for the weekend.



  Don't talk it up, although the garden does badly need it - I just need to find time to cut the overgrown grass before the rain sets in (OH has done his back in!)

Morning all.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Don't talk it up, although the garden does badly need it - I just need to find time to cut the overgrown grass before the rain sets in (OH has done his back in!)
> 
> Morning all.



Good morning runner  I think it will mostly hold off until Sunday - probably good news for those running the London Marathon, as long as it is not too heavy or with hailstones  Also, for me - I'm running the Southampton Half Marathon on Sunday!

A bit gloomy here at the moment. I actually slept in this morning fr the first time in ages, very unusual for me! Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. All the best with your Half Marathon on Sunday Northerner.  Sunny here today.  A large part of today will be sent going to diabetic department for the gastroparesis - trip takes at least two hours each way


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Good luck Alan for SUnday x


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. All the best with your Half Marathon on Sunday Northerner.  Sunny here today.  A large part of today will be sent going to diabetic department for the gastroparesis - trip takes at least two hours each way





Steff said:


> Morning all
> Good luck Alan for SUnday x



Thanks ladies!  Looks like it might be wet 

Hope the trip goes smoothly Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. I left home at 8.30am and didn't get back until 4.30. Lovely day here today.  Going to meet a dog with a possibility of "borrowing" him on a very occasional basis.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner. I left home at 8.30am and didn't get back until 4.30. Lovely day here today.  Going to meet a dog with a possibility of "borrowing" him on a very occasional basis.



Hope the 'meeting' goes well! Is it a man you are going to see about a dog?


----------



## AJLang

Thank you. Ha ha very funny, not! Lol


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Slightly cloudy here today. Going to the garden centre to try to find some nice flowery plants for the Susie memorial. Then I think it will be a lazy day as last week was busy. All the best with the Marathon Alan


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Slightly cloudy here today. Going to the garden centre to try to find some nice flowery plants for the Susie memorial. Then I think it will be a lazy day as last week was busy. All the best with the Marathon Alan



Thanks Amanda, I hope you have a good day 

Looking very grey here, damp but not wet, so actually good conditions for running in. As ever, I'm full of doubts, but I should be OK once I get started! One of the most awkward things is getting my insulin/food timing right as I don't normally run as late as 10 am. I've got my meter and jelly babies though, so will have a little stop at around 8 miles for a check


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. I found a gorgeous Susie plant which is bright purple.
Morning everyone. Beautiful sunny day here. I'm feeling spaced out after a double hypo this morning so I'm going to potter sound and do some basal testing.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. My second of four craft classes this morning I'm then going straight from the class to share my 71 year old friends birthday champagne it should "interesting" getting the buses home afterwards


----------



## runner

Morning all.   Hope you're all having a nice Bank Holiday weekend.  Managed to get some gardening done yesterday, but rain today, so housework beckons!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Hope everyone is well


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Rainy here!


----------



## AJLang

Morning Runner and everyone else. Very dark and cloudy here. I was meant to go to craft class but think I'm going to hibernate instead.


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
This place is quiet lately , hope all is good with everyone, the sun has been tremendous this week so far but its raining today so im happy lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all,
> This place is quiet lately , hope all is good with everyone, the sun has been tremendous this week so far but its raining today so im happy lol xx



Hi Steff, nice to hear from you, hope all is well  It does seem quieter these days, although we do get a fairly high number of people looking in each day.

I hope you have a good day!


----------



## stephknits

Hey all, I have noticed it's getting quiet here too!  So am planning my fantasy weekend.  Perhaps being whisked off for a surprise city break.  Or having a diabetes free weekend and going to Florence and eating all the pasta and pizza and ice cream and cake.  Or a knitting retreat.  Or my parents arriving with dinner. 

I am looking forward to a good weekend, not working and is just me and the girls as husband is in South Shields for the weekend.


----------



## runner

Hello peeps!  sorry I haven't dropped in for a while - have been having horrendously busy couple of weeks work wise.  Hope you are all good.  Like the idea of your fantasy weekend steffknits!

Putting off catching up with a couple of week's worth of housework and really looking forward to Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell on Sunday evening.  Also watch Tatau on BBC3 at 10.


----------



## stephknits

Weekend going ok, have made a Roman costume for daughter2 and wrapped all.her birthday presents, she is 8 on Monday and it's our 13 th wedding anniversary on the same day. Hope you.are enjoying your watching schedule, runner.   Shall make popcorn later and sit with the girls to watch BGT.  Happy Sat evening all.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Lovely sunny morning here! Got up early and quite a productive morning so far:

Check forum - tick!
Breakfast - tick!
5 mile run and shower - tick!
Read book for an hour - tick!
Washing up - tick!
Laundry, washed and hung out on line - tick!

Now, what shall I do for the rest of the day? 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## AJLang

Wow Northerner you have been busy!!  My day has involved getting up, walking into a doorframe and knocking off my Freestyle Libre sensor which I'd only had on for four days   I've got today to complete an application form for a non-teaching job but for various complicated reasons that I can't discuss I don't think that I will get it - but would be extremely pleased if I did.  Wish me luck please.  I should know by Wednesday if I've been shortlisted but I'm not holding my breath although I exactly match the person spec.  Have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Wow Northerner you have been busy!!  My day has involved getting up, walking into a doorframe and knocking off my Freestyle Libre sensor which I'd only had on for four days   I've got today to complete an application form for a non-teaching job but for various complicated reasons that I can't discuss I don't think that I will get it - but would be extremely pleased if I did.  Wish me luck please.  I should know by Wednesday if I've been shortlisted but I'm not holding my breath although I exactly match the person spec.  Have a good Sunday everyone



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## twinnie

Hi all large strong coffee for me please need the caffeine


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> Hi all large strong coffee for me please need the caffeine



Hi twinnie! Some things never change!


----------



## twinnie

Lol same old same old love my coffee now that I have had  baby can have proper coffee again not the decaff rubbish lol


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. welcome back Twinnie. Suit trousers have just arrived so I've got to see if they fit for my interview Delivery man was looking for Susie and was so sad when I had to tell him. Everyone who came to the house regularly loved Susie Guide Dogs for the Blind have just phoned and I am now a campaigns volunteer and waiting to find out more information


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. When I woke up it was sunny but it's now cloudy. Once I've recovered from my hangover I'm going shopping at Milton Keynes


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. When I woke up it was sunny but it's now cloudy. Once I've recovered from my hangover I'm going shopping at Milton Keynes



Have a nice time Amanda  It's sunny here at the moment, better than yesterday which was very gloomy and quite chilly for the time of year! That hot week we had in April seems a very long time ago - I wonder if we'll have a proper summer this year?

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan we could really do with some nice sustained lovely weather


----------



## Robin

Hot and sunny here, though I am cheating, I'm in Lisbon. Just using the last of the free hotel wifi before travelling up to Oporto to start a river cruise. Will maintain radio silence unless I find a cafe with free wifi. I refuse to pay for it!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Hot and sunny here, though I am cheating, I'm in Lisbon. Just using the last of the free hotel wifi before travelling up to Oporto to start a river cruise. Will maintain radio silence unless I find a cafe with free wifi. I refuse to pay for it!



Ooh! Hope you have a lovely cruise!


----------



## Steff

Early evening all
Hope everyone is well, some unexpected time off work atm but seems the weather is guna continue its rich vein of form xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Early evening all
> Hope everyone is well, some unexpected time off work atm but seems the weather is guna continue its rich vein of form xx



Hi Steff! Good to hear from you  Hope all is going well for you and you enjoy your time off! Weather was good here this morning, might be a bit cloudy tomorrow, but Monday is supposed to be good (for us down here in the South, at least!)


----------



## stephknits

Hey all, just been watching the most amazing sunset here in Suffolk.. Am off with the family in the Bongo to North Norfolk for half term.  Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Hey all, just been watching the most amazing sunset here in Suffolk.. Am off with the family in the Bongo to North Norfolk for half term.  Hope everyone has a great week



We've had a lovely sunset here also!  Hope you have a nice time and don't encounter too many hills!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning!  Mega gloomy here today - when is summer going to start?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner Weather is awful here as well which reflects how I'm feeling


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Northerner Weather is awful here as well which reflects how I'm feeling



Let's hope that the near future brings brighter days for all of us!


----------



## AJLang

I hope so


----------



## AJLang

Hello everyone. Gloomy weather here so I've been baking. It was originally going  to be just bread but then I decided to make chocolate cake and cheese straws then it will be bread which will be partially used to make garlic bread to go with the new Italian aubergine dish that I'm trying followed by some crafting. I hope you are all having a lovely Sunday


----------



## stephknits

Umm baking sounds lovely.  There is a lovely homemade (by husband) chocolate cake calling to me from across the kitchen... 
Rainy here so have had to resort to catching up on work (anything to avoid housework)
Happy Sunday all


----------



## AJLang

Did you eat some of the chocolate cake Steph? I've resisted but the cheese straws were lovely What is this thing called housework


----------



## stephknits

I might have weighed myself out 40g .


----------



## Northerner

Looks like a wild night and a rubbish day tomorrow here!


----------



## stephknits

We lit the woodburner tonight - first fire of the summer


----------



## jalapino

What a lovely day it has been, lets hope this is the start of a wonderful summer!!
We really do need some good weather to get us in the summer mood, rather than lets ermmmm get are wellies and thick coats out in JUNE!!!! 
Hope your all doing well?
I try so hard to get on hear but just not enough hours in the day!
So have a virtual drink on me.....my round!!!!!


----------



## AJLang

Jalapino it's great to hear from you. How is life for you?  I'm stumbling through life without Susie - I miss her dreadfully but fortunately there have been signs that she is still around I am trying to make the most of what I have. A nice summery cocktail would be lovely please


----------



## jalapino

Awwww...have you not thought of bringing another doggy into your life?...I am not talking about replacing Susie but simply filling that empty space that will give you that love and friendship that you had before but also giving another doggy your love that you are so willing to give?
You loved her very much and I am sure she would want you to be happy!!! x

Thinking of you Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Jalapino. We have thought about it and nearly did, but it was too soon after Susie.  I'm not sure what we will do xx


----------



## stephknits

Great to hear from you Jalapino, was just thinking we had not heard anything for a while


----------



## runner

Morning all,  hope you're all enjoying a bit of sunshine, even if its blowy!


----------



## Robin

Northerner, you're very quiet at the moment, are you OK, or just having a well earned rest?


----------



## AJLang

Hello everyone.  We had a great long weekend at a Butlin's 80s weekend. they gave out free wine with breakfast everything was so badly organised it was funny


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Hello everyone.  We had a great long weekend at a Butlin's 80s weekend. they gave out free wine with breakfast everything was so badly organised it was funny



I don't remember drinking wine with breakfast in the 80"s   glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. How are you?  I've got a variety of things planned today including tidying, washing, shopping, patchwork sewing, reading and getting photos printed


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. How are you?  I've got a variety of things planned today including tidying, washing, shopping, patchwork sewing, reading and getting photos printed



Good morning Amanda, good luck with your plans  I've just done something I hadn't planned to (no effort from me involved, just some money) - a tree surgeon knocked at the door and offered to give a quote on some trees/shrubs in my back garde. He seemed knowledgeable and offered a reasonable price so I went for it - took them less than an hour, but they were a mess and would never have done it myself as I don't have the tools, skills or wherewithal to remove the consequent debris


----------



## AJLang

Alan that's great news about the trees


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Cold but sunny here today.  Another day of combining chores with nice things all in a long list of things to do that I can tick off


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Cold but sunny here today.  Another day of combining chores with nice things all in a long list of things to do that I can tick off



Good morning - same here, but warming up quickly, think it might be a bit of a scorcher 

Hope you have a good and productive day!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan.  I burnt one arm sitting in the pub garden in Minehead on Sunday. If it's a scorcher today I might be able to balance it out with the other arm


----------



## jalapino

OMG!!!!! we go from cold to hot hot hot HOT!!!! and I like hot food.....but bloomin eck!!! my ears are now pork scratchings 
Being in the sun all day even with factor 50......I look like a grilled prawn on the barbecue with some funny sauce baked on me!!!! 

Hope you all had a lovely day!!!


----------



## Northerner

jalapino said:


> OMG!!!!! we go from cold to hot hot hot HOT!!!! and I like hot food.....but bloomin eck!!! my ears are now pork scratchings
> Being in the sun all day even with factor 50......I look like a grilled prawn on the barbecue with some funny sauce baked on me!!!!
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely day!!!



Hiya Chilliman, good to hear from you!  Good to hear you took precautions, hope the missus doesn't have to 'help you off with your back' later  

Hope things are going well for you, my fried - oops, I mean friend!


----------



## AJLang

Yay Jalapino great to hear from you - you fried prawn, should you be Chilliman if you get hot that easily??!!!


----------



## stephknits

Got the paddling pool out, cleaned, filled and topped off with blow up horse all ready for the girls and their friends tomorrow after school when it will be HOT.  Am considering making myself a gin and tonic ice lolly


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Got the paddling pool out, cleaned, filled and topped off with blow up horse all ready for the girls and their friends tomorrow after school when it will be HOT.  Am considering making myself a gin and tonic ice lolly



I'm glad you added 'all ready for the girls and their friends tomorrow after school' there, was imagining all sorts!   

Can you actually freeze gin?


----------



## AJLang

If you can't freeze gin completely you could turn it into a slush puppy I did that with gin, cherry brandy and slimline bitter lemon for my 40th. It was delicious but my friends felt a little delicate afterwards. However they were made to drink four different alcoholic slush puppies


----------



## jalapino

Awwww nice to be back....again!!! Lol
Thanks Amanda....I will and always be chilliman....I like heat but toooo much on my skin
Hey Alan I should be so lucky!!!! 
You all good?
Anything I miss?
Busy man now....but try to make time for my best online buddy's!


----------



## stephknits

I think I have seen a photo of dome gin and tonic lollies on t'internet, so it must be true . Am prepared to experiment


----------



## jalapino

stephknits said:


> I think I have seen a photo of dome gin and tonic lollies on t'internet, so it must be true . Am prepared to experiment



Sounds good steph!!!
Make me one plzzzz!!!
Sooooo hot


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Going to CleethorpeS this afternoon to see mum and dad.  Mum hasn't been very well recently so keeping everything crossed that she will feel well enough to enjoy the hotel that we are going to tomorrow for her 70th birthday. I hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Going to CleethorpeS this afternoon to see mum and dad.  Mum hasn't been very well recently so keeping everything crossed that she will feel well enough to enjoy the hotel that we are going to tomorrow for her 70th birthday. I hope you all have a lovely weekend



It's about 45 years since I went to Cleethorpes, my Auntie and cousins moved there in the mid-1960s and we went to visit them - wonder if it's changed at all? 

Hope your Mum is feeling well and strong, and thoroughly enjoys her 70th  Wish her a Happy Birthday from me!


----------



## AJLang

Cleethorpes is larger than it was but is a great seaside resort with s lovely sandy beach which Susie loved Thank you for Mum's happy birthday wishes


----------



## delb t

Well H has passed his  first year exams on his physiotherapy  course!- and is now on placement in Penzance, - how that year has flown! great to see you back old chilliman!


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Well H has passed his  first year exams on his physiotherapy  course!- and is now on placement in Penzance, - how that year has flown! great to see you back old chilliman!



Goodness! That really has flown by! Many congratulations to H, I hope he enjoys his time in Penzance  Has he done any runs lately?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

delb t said:


> Well H has passed his  first year exams on his physiotherapy  course!- and is now on placement in Penzance, - how that year has flown! great to see you back old chilliman!



Many congratulations to that young man.


----------



## delb t

Aww thanks- yes still runs - once or twice a week maybe and still doing this futsal footy thing [ not really sure what it is] back in 3 weeks after 5 weeks on placement


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all
Hope all is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all
> Hope all is well



Hiya Steff  How are things going?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Afternoon all
> Hope all is well



Ello Mate how you doing?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Just had some grilled place with new potatoes and peas for lunch.
Peas and spuds grown in containers in the garden so extra yummy


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Just had some grilled place with new potatoes and peas for lunch.
> Peas and spuds grown in containers in the garden so extra yummy



Sounds lovely!  Now, if you just get a pond....


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Sounds lovely!  Now, if you just get a pond....



So would that be fried goldfish or frogs on the menu?


----------



## Steff

Hya guys
Yeah things ok at home, work a diff story same ol same, getting me down

Sorry sue i messaged u and then realised im 100 per cent full lol, ill try again x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hya guys
> Yeah things ok at home, work a diff story same ol same, getting me down



Sorry to hear that work's not great Steff  Hope things turn around, or you can get something better


----------



## runner

Evening all.  sorry to hear work isn't going so well Steff.


----------



## AJLang

Afternoon everyone. Just had my first meeting with some committee members of the local Guide Dogs. Three great people with three gorgeous doggies I will be volunteering with them doing desk based support work on a voluntary basis for the Secretary.  I'm really pleased


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Afternoon everyone. Just had my first meeting with some committee members of the local Guide Dogs. Three great people with three gorgeous doggies I will be volunteering with them doing desk based support work on a voluntary basis for the Secretary.  I'm really pleased



How wonderful!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan.  I really liked the people which helps and as for the dogs.....wow


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Afternoon everyone. Just had my first meeting with some committee members of the local Guide Dogs. Three great people with three gorgeous doggies I will be volunteering with them doing desk based support work on a voluntary basis for the Secretary.  I'm really pleased



That's fantastic Amanda!!!!
very rewarding job...all the best!!! x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Jalapino xx


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Thinking positive thoughts. Once the eye is settled I'm going to do pre preparation for my degree......or I might just chill


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Thinking positive thoughts. Once the eye is settled I'm going to do pre preparation for my degree......or I might just chill



You do whatever takes your fancy Amanda! Thinking of you today


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Afternoon everyone. Just had my first meeting with some committee members of the local Guide Dogs. Three great people with three gorgeous doggies I will be volunteering with them doing desk based support work on a voluntary basis for the Secretary.  I'm really pleased



That's great Amanda, congratulations!

Morning all.  fine day here.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Runner How are you?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Fine here, but quite humid - it felt hard to breathe on my run so I felt quite sluggish, although as it turned out I was going quicker than I thought!  Hmm...just tested as I felt a little low - 2.8!  No real symptoms so must be a slow drop. Jelly baby time!

Hope you get to relax today Amanda, and that the eye settles down soon


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan. Day not going to plan. I phoned the pharmacy who said that I've got to phone the eye hospital who said that I've got to go to eye casualty to get the eye checked. Not how I planned my day.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan. Day not going to plan. I phoned the pharmacy who said that I've got to phone the eye hospital who said that I've got to go to eye casualty to get the eye checked. Not how I planned my day.



Oh no! Grr! Hope all is OK {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang

Thank you for the hugs Alan. It was a consultant in eye casualty and he thinks that my eye was scratched by the contact lens that was used yesterday. He has given me gunky eye ointment and expects it to heal in 48-72 hours. If it doesn't I have to go back to eye casualty
Afterwards I went to my favourite French place ( but not in France lol) and treated myself to a delicious lunch and glass of wine


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you for the hugs Alan. It was a consultant in eye casualty and he thinks that my eye was scratched by the contact lens that was used yesterday. He has given me gunky eye ointment and expects it to heal in 48-72 hours. If it doesn't I have to go back to eye casualty
> Afterwards I went to my favourite French place ( but not in France lol) and treated myself to a delicious lunch and glass of wine



Good to hear they have found the possible cause, I hope the treatment works well


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan.  The eye is very irritating but I'm hoping that it will have calmed down by tomorrow so that I can spend the day indulging in reading a chick lit book or something else nice


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hope the eye has settled down now Amanda.  I'm fine thanks, just been extra busy at work over the last couple of months.

fine day again here.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Started off drizzly here early on, but sun is out now and think it is going to be a hot day!

Hope all have a good day


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> Morning all.  Hope the eye has settled down now Amanda.  I'm fine thanks, just been extra busy at work over the last couple of months..



Thank you Runner. I'm glad that you're ok.  Hello Northerner, Runner and everyone. Cloudy here, the sun is trying to get through but not succeeding. After a slow start to the day I've got myself going and intend to spend two hours at least this afternoon on my new short online writing fiction course - I need it to give me something to aim for


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. The weather today can't decide whether it is going to be cloudy or sunny I had a complete meltdown yesterday morning and was absolutely evil to M. No excuse but I think it was a reaction to this horrible year we've been happening.
Anyhow the day got better and we had a nice lunch and bought plants from the garden centre. The plan today is to buy new flowering plants for the Susie memorial, work on my writing course and plant up the vegetable garden. I hope that you all have a lovely Sunday


----------



## Northerner

Hope you have a MUCH better day today Amanda  Not surprising that everything has been building up, I'm sure M will understand that  Good luck with your plans today. 

It's very muggy here today, and still cloudy, glad I didn't bother getting up to greet the dawn on the longest day! We have the heat, but where is the sun?


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner  I hope that you have a great day as well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Very wet and miserable here this morning - still, it should soften the ground up for some digging tomorrow, so looking on the bright side! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone. Dull and cloudy here.  Busy day trying to set up my "new" life  -  one hour of reading Othello, two hours on creative writing course and two hours planned on preparation for my English Literature module I will get rewarded on Friday with a Guide Dog meeting


----------



## AJLang

Good evening everyone. Well after a bad D day I'm sitting in the garden enjoying the birds singing whilst drinking bubbly as we've had some good news with regard to M.  I've made a Jamie Oliver Italian  dish with aubergines, tomatoes and cheeses which is baking the oven. I'm kicking the xxxxx out of the B option


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good evening everyone. Well after a bad D day I'm sitting in the garden enjoying the birds singing whilst drinking bubbly as we've had some good news with regard to M.  I've made a Jamie Oliver Italian  dish with aubergines, tomatoes and cheeses which is baking the oven. I'm kicking the xxxxx out of the B option



Hope you enjoy the meal and the bubbly!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. They were both lovely


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Lovely sunny day here. I'm hoping to spend some time today rescuing the vegetable patch which I've badly neglected this year.


----------



## AJLang

Good afternoon everyone.  Well yesterday I triumphed with the vegetable garden  All of the beds are full now of plants/seedlings/seeds - carrots, potatoes, courgettes,peas, beetroot, sweetcorn and tomatoes - I may have left it a bit late for the planting but fingers crossed.
Having a bit of a wobbly down day today but the sun is now shining and I'm slowly but steadily getting through my things to do list - which is a combination of chores and fun things.
I hope that you are all having a good day


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  Well yesterday I triumphed with the vegetable garden  All of the beds are full now of plants/seedlings/seeds - carrots, potatoes, courgettes,peas, beetroot, sweetcorn and tomatoes - I may have left it a bit late for the planting but fingers crossed.
> Having a bit of a wobbly down day today but the sun is now shining and I'm slowly but steadily getting through my things to do list - which is a combination of chores and fun things.
> I hope that you are all having a good day



Hope your day improves Amanda - well done on getting all that planting done! I'm still fighting the bindweed and brambles - resulting in a 2.8 gardening hypo!  Will I never learn?


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan.  Oh yes the dreaded gardening hypos. Poor yu  I was knocking back the Lucozade yesterday during the gardening.  I thought that I was hypo but my hands were too dirty to test so I took a Lucozade gamble a couple of times - and ended up at 5.8


----------



## Robin

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan.  Oh yes the dreaded gardening hypos. Poor yu  I was knocking back the Lucozade yesterday during the gardening.  I thought that I was hypo but my hands were too dirty to test so I took a Lucozade gamble a couple of times - and ended up at 5.8


I'm expecting one shortly, I've been out cutting back a load of geranium that's finished flowering,( the cranesbill sort, not what is now called pelargoniums). My hands now stink of it, and it reminds me of when my kids were at school and I read that rinsing their hair with geranium essential oil in the water would deter nits. it seemed to work, but I can only assume it was because  the head lice took one sniff and ran away holding their noses.


----------



## Annette

I have taken to taking my phone and a bottle of lucozade out with me when I go into the garden, as a hypo seems almost inevitable - even when I have something before hand to stave it off! What is it about gardening? My OH says its because I'm bending over - don't know why that would cause it though...and I don't bend over when cutting the grass!


----------



## Northerner

Annette Anderson said:


> I have taken to taking my phone and a bottle of lucozade out with me when I go into the garden, as a hypo seems almost inevitable - even when I have something before hand to stave it off! What is it about gardening? My OH says its because I'm bending over - don't know why that would cause it though...and I don't bend over when cutting the grass!



I had my first hypo after diagnosis when doing the gardening, and I still haven't worked out how to prevent it!  My problem is that I feel symptoms but think 'I'll just clear this bit' before I go and treat it - hypo denial!  I think with me it's from using muscles unaccustomed to exercise (I tend to be a catastrophe gardener, rather than a maintenance one!)


----------



## AJLang

Ha ha i like the phrase "catastrophe gardener" My first Guide Dogs coffee morning today and I'm really looking forward to it......but I MUST resist the temptation to become a puppy walker/puppy parent - I know that I'm not strong enough to cope with giving him/her back after a year.


----------



## AJLang

Annette Anderson said:


> I have taken to taking my phone and a bottle of lucozade out with me when I go into the garden, as a hypo seems almost inevitable - even when I have something before hand to stave it off! What is it about gardening? My OH says its because I'm bending over - don't know why that would cause it though...and I don't bend over when cutting the grass!


Good idea about taking the phone and Lucozade....I'd be in real trouble if I tripped over when hypo at the end of the garden where the vegetable garden is.


----------



## Lindarose

AJLang said:


> Ha ha i like the phrase "catastrophe gardener" My first Guide Dogs coffee morning today and I'm really looking forward to it......but I MUST resist the temptation to become a puppy walker/puppy parent - I know that I'm not strong enough to cope with giving him/her back after a year.



I watched the 2 part programme on training guide dogs the other week Did you see it? The puppy foster parents were so upset giving back their pups after a year No you really must resist that temptation They are just so adorable! Enjoy your day  It will be so rewarding


----------



## AJLang

Oh Lindarose I didn't dare watch that programme I would have been crying I had a brilliant morning playing with six Guide Dogs - they were mainly grown up and sooooooooo gorgeous.  I going to enjoy providing admin support for the branch's secretary as I will be able to get my doggy fix at the monthly doggy social - I don't think I hardly spoke to the dog's owners


----------



## runner

Ooh-er  it's quiet in here!  Iced coffee with a dash of Tia Maria please!


----------



## delb t

Ooo...make that 2. Boiling hot here .Last week of H's placement- off to Plymouth on Sunday to collect ..............and clean!


----------



## runner

delb t said:


> Ooo...make that 2. Boiling hot here .Last week of H's placement- off to Plymouth on Sunday to collect ..............and clean!



Better have a double then - coming up!


----------



## stephknits

I made a White Russian cake last night, yum.  It had vodka and coffee liqueur in it. Would like some with an iced coffee.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Runner, Delb T and Steph.....yum drinks and cake


----------



## runner

Morning all!  Hope you've all got some shade and plenty of liquid refreshment today!  Sounds like a very interesting cake Stephknits


----------



## AJLang

Morning Runner and everyone.  I guess that it's going to be very hot when we go to London to Moorfields but I will get liquid afterwards when M and I go to Europe's longest champagne bar to celebrate our 12th living together anniversary


----------



## Lindarose

Very good morning everyone and best of luck at Moorfields Amanda 
The champaign bar sounds like a well deserved treat for after!
I've had quite abit of ear pain past few days and think I may phone hospital for advice My follow up appt is Tomor and it's hard to know whether to just hang on another day.


----------



## Robin

Lindarose said:


> Very good morning everyone and best of luck at Moorfields Amanda
> The champaign bar sounds like a well deserved treat for after!
> I've had quite abit of ear pain past few days and think I may phone hospital for advice My follow up appt is Tomor and it's hard to know whether to just hang on another day.


ooh, poor you. I think it's bad enough having pain in normal weather, but when it's so hot, you just don't know what to do with yourself. Hope the hospital can sort something out for you quickly.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Robin I was referred to gp who took temp and diagnosed post op infection So started antibiotics now She didn't touch my ear I'm glad to say Leaving that for consultant tomor  Just worrying to get an infection from hospital!


----------



## runner

AJLang said:


> Morning Runner and everyone.  I guess that it's going to be very hot when we go to London to Moorfields but I will get liquid afterwards when M and I go to Europe's longest champagne bar to celebrate our 12th living together anniversary



Congratulations!  Sounds like a 'cool' place to go after Moorfields


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone. Linda I hope that your ear pain is getting better.
Lindarose and Runner the champagne bar was brilliant


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Amanda Glad to be seeing consultant this afternoon to get things checked.
I've been to the Ice bar in London and loved it Champagne bar sounds equally good It's on my to-do list!


----------



## delb t

Sooo chuffed H got 68% in his first placement[ physio]  and bloods behaved perfectly throughout!- off to  Plymouth tomorrow - will be great to have him back


----------



## AJLang

That's brilliant news Delb t. I'm really pleased for you and H


----------



## delb t

Ah thanks AJ- He does work hard - mind you Im sure I wont be so chirpy when Im cleaning the cooker tomorrow! might have to delegate that task to OH


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Sooo chuffed H got 68% in his first placement[ physio]  and bloods behaved perfectly throughout!- off to  Plymouth tomorrow - will be great to have him back



That's terrific! Things are really going well for him, and I know you've played no small part in that, so well done you too!


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Hope everyones keeping well


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening one and all, been long thyme...  

Does Tez come on here these days just worried about him having seen the news earlier...?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone it is pouring with rain here I was going to go to the shops but it is awful out there. I think that I might spend some time making batches of gluten free spinach and ricotta cannelloni to put in the freezer.  Maybe also some crafts


----------



## AJLang

Hello everyone. I was going to go to the shops but it is absolutely pouring with rain here


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. nice sunny and warm day today, hope you are all well.


John.


----------



## runner

Morning all - sunny here too - looking forward to a weekend of!


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. nice sunny and warm day today, hope you are all well.
> 
> 
> John.



Good morning John, lovely to hear from you, I hope you are well  Nice and sunny here too!


----------



## AJLang

Hello John, Runner and Northerner, good to see you on here Runner I really hope that you are enjoying your weekend off.
I am so pleased. We had both pigeons and robins nesting a few weeks ago. It was wonderful seeing each pair taking over looking after its nests. However when we came back from a weekend away a few weeks ago neither the robins or pigeons were nesting and a cat was prowling the garden. I was heartbroken that not only had Susie passed away but the birds had disappeared. Well I can't say how thrilled I was this evening. Two baby pigeons were eating on the grass and a baby Robin was sitting on the fence


----------



## delb t

Great to have H back home- how that first year has flown!- survived cleaning the appt- OH worked on the cooker obvs! and is currently cycling Lands end to john o groats!.....[mad!]


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Great to have H back home- how that first year has flown!- survived cleaning the appt- OH worked on the cooker obvs! and is currently cycling Lands end to john o groats!.....[mad!]



That's uphill, isn't it? Is he doing it unsupported, or as part of an organised team? Hope he does well and enjoys it


----------



## delb t

Erm-after he gave up running he took up cycling!- no its him and his friend -and some-one driving a motorhome - they've got to Perth I think -[butts are a tad sore!]


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Erm-after he gave up running he took up cycling!- no its him and his friend -and some-one driving a motorhome - they've got to Perth I think -[butts are a tad sore!]



He's nearly there!  My niece has taken up cycling in a big way - she cycled 150 miles in one day a couple of weeks ago! I'd get about 20 yards - I have never learned to ride a bike!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone I hope that you're all having a good day.  I've had a VERY slow start to the day.  I got up at 7 and all I've managed to do is have a bath M is on holiday but out at the moment - I think I will let him motivate me to do something when he gets home


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone I hope that you're all having a good day.  I've had a VERY slow start to the day.  I got up at 7 and all I've managed to do is have a bath M is on holiday but out at the moment - I think I will let him motivate me to do something when he gets home



Hope you got motivated Amanda!  I'm afraid I've gone and got into the Tour de France, so I am feeling guilty sitting in front of the TV when I should be doing something else! They amaze me, I don't know how they do it! Surely, at least some of them are 'clean', I'd like to think so. Speaking of 'athletic achievement', I was pretty appalled the other day to see three formerly banned sprinters - Tyson Gay, Justin Gatlin and Asafa Powell - running in 100m race. Naively, I used to think athletes got banned for sniffing Vicks Vapour Rub before a race, or having a Pro Plus pill, but when I read about the months and years Dwain Chambers spent on a whole program of off-season doping it opened my eyes and I think that people who go to that extent should be banned for life, because you don't do all that by mistake or without realising it.


----------



## AJLang

Enjoy the Tour de France and don't feel guilty it is shocking what they are allowed to get away with drugs wise.
Well I've done a little, been to the tip and Hobbycraft. Later I'm going to be VERY naughty and go out to the champagne and cocktail bar


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Enjoy the Tour de France and don't feel guilty it is shocking what they are allowed to get away with drugs wise.
> Well I've done a little, been to the tip and Hobbycraft. Later I'm going to be VERY naughty and go out to the champagne and cocktail bar



Enjoy!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan. It was very nice but I'm feeling very fragile this morning


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you all have a good day..

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you all have a good day..
> 
> John.



Good morning John, I hope the sun is shining over Bristol way  Nice and bright here, but not too hot, which suits me fine!  Have a good day and say 'hello' to Rosie for me


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Another very gloomy morning today here - more like November than July!  Hope it's a bit brighter where you are.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner.  It's gloomy here as well but fortunately not raining.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Northerner.  It's gloomy here as well but fortunately not raining.



I suspect the rain is on the way North, it's raining quite heavily here now - good job I was out at 6:15 for my run when it was dry!


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Northerner, Amanda and everyone, raining here in Bristol.


Northerner, where about on the clock does it say 6.15 am, never seen it 

Amanda, hope things are getting better for you.



John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John  I didn't get up till 7:15 yesterday morning - felt like I'd wasted half of the day!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, I wont say good as the weather says otherwise. 
Last night over 2 inches of rain fell!
I've just spent 30 mins bailing out all my mum's pot plants I am meant to be looking after until she has room for them in her new garden.


----------



## AJLang

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Northerner, Amanda and everyone, raining here in Bristol.
> 
> 
> Northerner, where about on the clock does it say 6.15 am, never seen it
> 
> Amanda, hope things are getting better for you.
> 
> 
> 
> John.



Hello John, thank you


----------



## delb t

Gloomy here too - but H got a 1st for his first year of physio...HOORAY


----------



## Pumper_Sue

delb t said:


> Gloomy here too - but H got a 1st for his first year of physio...HOORAY



That's fantastic delb,(the 1st not the weather)


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Gloomy here too - but H got a 1st for his first year of physio...HOORAY



Brilliant! Well done H!  You must be very proud


----------



## AJLang

Well done H that's brilliant.

Good morning everyone.  Tears and smiles today remembering Susie as it's six months since she went to Rainbow Bridge - not there hasn't been a single day yet when there hasn't been tears and smiles - so many very good memories
Gloomy here today but I've taken a lovely photo of the Susie memorial garden which has come into bloom (Alan is there any chance of you uploading the flower photo onto the other post that I wrote about the Susie anniversary along with the photo of her on the bed - they are both on Facebook today)

Tomorrow I will be encouraging 16 and 17 year olds to fund raise for Guide Dogs for the Blind and will get my Guide Dog "fix"


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Sunny here today I'm going to have fun with Guide Dogs later this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Sunny here today I'm going to have fun with Guide Dogs later this morning



Oh, how lovely! I hope you have a good time with the doggies!  Nice and sunny here too, with bright blue skies - very chilly out on my run though! Is it really the end of July? 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## AJLang

Alan I had a brilliant time. Lots of talking to students but I also got lots of doggy kisses and cuddles, including kisses on my nose I wasn't able to attend the committee meeting on Monday, due to being at Moorfields, but was told today that they've promoted me to Assistant Secretary for the Northampton branch of Guide Dogs for the Blind


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Alan I had a brilliant time. Lots of talking to students but I also got lots of doggy kisses and cuddles, including kisses on my nose I wasn't able to attend the committee meeting on Monday, due to being at Moorfields, but was told today that they've promoted me to Assistant Secretary for the Northampton branch of Guide Dogs for the Blind



That's tremendous Amanda! Glad to hear you had such a good time!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. It was just what I needed both the doggy love and being able to help others


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  CFS has decided to play up after yesterday's excitement with the Guide Dogs.  So for the moment I'm just planning to read a magazine on my Ipad, have frequent naps in bed and generally chill out. I may go for a walk a the country park this evening


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Lovely and sunny here today. Monthly Guide Dog social this morning, completely informal and just for chatting and playing with doggies I think Mark is worried that I will come home with a Guide Dog puppy


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Lovely and sunny here today. Monthly Guide Dog social this morning, completely informal and just for chatting and playing with doggies I think Mark is worried that I will come home with a Guide Dog puppy



Are you absolutely sure you won't? 

Lovely and sunny here too, but really cold outside first thing - warming up now though. Have a great day with the doggies


----------



## AJLang

I'd be very tempted but not when I know that I have to give it back after a year.
I hope you have a good day as well.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Amanda, Northerner and everyone, also a nice sunny day here in Bristol.

Northerner I thought people from the North did not feel the morning cold 


Amanda enjoy your day with the doggies.. I'm going to let my parrot teach me some more tricks 

John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John - Northerners don't feel the cold, I think I might be turning into a soft southern jessie!  

I hope you and Rosie are well, and that she doesn't give you anything too taxing to master


----------



## AJLang

Thank you John. I had a lovely time with the doggies. I then had a perfect day when I found out within an hour of getting home that my 16 year old niece was coming round it was lovely seeing her. What tricks has Rosie been teaching you?


----------



## Robin

The sun! What's that? just having a week in Scotland, and have forgotten what it looks like.


----------



## AJLang

I hope you're enjoying you week in Scotland Robin.
Well after much deliberation I've decided to accept my University place and try it for a year to see how it goes Astronomical fees mean that I can only afford to study two modules but it will get me out of the house
Cuddling all of the Guide Dogs yesterday has made me mega miss Susie today


----------



## Robin

Thank you, AJ. And the sun did come out today!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Robin I'm glad that the sun did come out
Good morning everyone.  We're planning on visiting a National Trust property called Cannons Ashby House.  Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Afternoon all xx



Hello mate nice to see you back, you have been missed


----------



## AJLang

Good evening everyone. I hope you're all well. I've had a lovely day. M painted my toe nails and we then went to play pool for the first time in 13 years. Ive asked Mark for my birthdaY present - a painting of Susie grinning whilst driving the Susiemobile at Rainbow Bridge The Susie mobile took Susie everywhere but left here a few weeks after Susie passed away because it had also lived its life. So we think that Susie is now driving it. At Rainbow Bridge it has the number plate Susie1 and she will be driving our past family dogs, (original) Susie and Smudge, who will be happily sitting on the back seat


----------



## stephknits

Last day off today.  Took the girls wolf hunting in Bury St Edmunds.  Great fun.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

stephknits said:


> Last day off today.  Took the girls wolf hunting in Bury St Edmunds.  Great fun.



Did you find any?


----------



## stephknits

Yes, we found 15 out of 26.  Going searching for the others after work tomorrow.  They are all made by local artists and are dotted all round Bury.  Apparently a wolf looked after St Edmund's severed head before it was miraculously joined back with his body.  We found ones made out of willow, a crocheted one, a gorgeous spun metal one, a patchwork theatrical one and one made out of recycled bottles that lit up.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hadn't realised how long it's been since I said hello - the emails always used to remind me to drop in, but they don't seem to appear so often now!  Don't know where the time goes!

Hope everyone's OK.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, lovely sunshine and bright blue sky in Bristol today, hope you all have a good and trouble free day.

John.


----------



## AJLang

Hello Runner and UKJohn  Good to hear from both of you


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Brightish  with slight breeze today.  Must do some housework today - bathroom in desperate need as is fridge!  Then garden beacons (the weeds that is!)  Local Lifeboat day tomorrow with BBQ herrings on the beach.  Hope you all have a nice weekend planned.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Brightish  with slight breeze today.  Must do some housework today - bathroom in desperate need as is fridge!  Then garden beacons (the weeds that is!)  Local Lifeboat day tomorrow with BBQ herrings on the beach.  Hope you all have a nice weekend planned.



Good morning runner, I hope you can get the housework out of the way and have a great time tomorrow 

Sun's just coming out, so I need to get the jungle/garden sorted!


----------



## Robin

it's so dry here, not even the weeds are growing! Good forecast for the weekend revellers at Wilderness Festival in Cornbury Park, just down the road from us. They seem to have got the main stage directed away from the village this year, or the winds in a favourable direction. in the past, we've been plagued with noise til 2am every night, but didn't hear a thing last night.( I say noise, you can't call it music when all you can hear is the the thumpy bass and the singers distorted high notes). I must say, Cornbury are very good at trying to minimise disruption for the locals.


----------



## runner

Robin said:


> it's so dry here, not even the weeds are growing! Good forecast for the weekend revellers at Wilderness Festival in Cornbury Park, just down the road from us. They seem to have got the main stage directed away from the village this year, or the winds in a favourable direction. in the past, we've been plagued with noise til 2am every night, but didn't hear a thing last night.( I say noise, you can't call it music when all you can hear is the the thumpy bass and the singers distorted high notes). I must say, Cornbury are very good at trying to minimise disruption for the locals.



We're off to Fairport Convention's Cropredy Festival on thursday to Sunday - can't wait.  They finish at 12pm every night which seems good to me.  Looking forward to seeing the Proclaimers and a whole host of other musicians, and just chilling out!  Anyone else going?


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning runner, I hope you can get the housework out of the way and have a great time tomorrow
> 
> Sun's just coming out, so I need to get the jungle/garden sorted!



I guess you had to put your book down for a while!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Coffee and toast and marmalade please!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Coffee and toast and marmalade please!



Good morning runner!  Coming right up, enjoy and have a great day!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, someone has stolen the sunshine as very dull and overcast here.
Managed to oversleep this morning which is unusual for me, known as sods law as wanted to put the battery charger on my elderly neighbours car again as her car battery is flat. Just hope we can get it going as can't get the jump leads close enough to start it.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, someone has stolen the sunshine as very dull and overcast here.
> Managed to oversleep this morning which is unusual for me, known as sods law as wanted to put the battery charger on my elderly neighbours car again as her car battery is flat. Just hope we can get it going as can't get the jump leads close enough to start it.



Hope you are successful Sue!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning runner!  Coming right up, enjoy and have a great day!



MMMmmm   thank you!

Hope the car started Sue.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Car is running very well for the time being  Not to sure it's a good thing as neighbour has had eye surgery and her lid is stitched down for one eye. She swears blind she is ok to drive but after almost backing the car into her bungalow I beg to differ  I shall avoid driving when her car is absent from the driveway


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Sunny here. Going to try a craft club today that I haven't been to before


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Sunny here. Going to try a craft club today that I haven't been to before



Hope you enjoy it!  No sun here, and I felt robbed yesterday when we didn't have the sun that the weatherman had promised! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northerner. I'm sorry that you've been robbed of sun.  We need to move to Cleethorpes because everytime I talk to my mum she says about how hot it is there - she's been saying this all summer.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Northerner. I'm sorry that you've been robbed of sun.  We need to move to Cleethorpes because everytime I talk to my mum she says about how hot it is there - she's been saying this all summer.



She's just winding you up Amanda


----------



## AJLang

She's very convincing I will have to check if mum and dad have sun tans when they visit this weekend


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> She's very convincing I will have to check if mum and dad have sun tans when they visit this weekend



Make sure to check if it rubs off!


----------



## AJLang

Ha ha, that would be funny


----------



## runner

Afternoon all,  won't be on for a few days again - off to Fairport Convention's Cropredy Festival for the weekend tomorrow.  Looks like its going to be a raincoat and welly job tomorrow and Friday, but I just don't care - going to chill and enjoy the music!  Hope you all have a nice weekend - stay in the bar if it rains!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Afternoon all,  won't be on for a few days again - off to Fairport Convention's Cropredy Festival for the weekend tomorrow.  Looks like its going to be a raincoat and welly job tomorrow and Friday, but I just don't care - going to chill and enjoy the music!  Hope you all have a nice weekend - stay in the bar if it rains!



Hope you have a brilliant weekend runner! Or _had_ a brilliant weekend if you don't see this till you get back!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, plenty of rain last night no thunder storms though.
Off to the dentist after lunch for a check up.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, plenty of rain last night no thunder storms though.
> Off to the dentist after lunch for a check up.



Hope all goes well with the appointment Sue  It's as gloomy as night here at the moment, with heavy rain. Had a bit of thunder in the distance, but not what I would call a 'storm' as not windy. Pretty miserable for a mid-August day though!


----------



## AJLang

runner said:


> Afternoon all,  won't be on for a few days again - off to Fairport Convention's Cropredy Festival for the weekend tomorrow.  Looks like its going to be a raincoat and welly job tomorrow and Friday, but I just don't care - going to chill and enjoy the music!  Hope you all have a nice weekend - stay in the bar if it rains!


I hope you have a brilliant time


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Another very gloomy day here in Southampton, but very humid. Hope we get some sunshine over the weekend! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Alan and everyone. Very gloomy here as well. I've got a mad Labradoodle here who I'm looking after whilst mum and dad are visiting. Mark has just gone out with two important envelopes - one is my confirmation to the University that I would like my place, the other is a request to the GP asking for a letter so that I can apply for the Disabled Students Allowance


----------



## Robin

Raining here! we missed out on all the storms yesterday, just a splash of drizzle. But we've got the building inspector arriving later to inspect the roof work we had done earlier in the year, so it's almost inevitable that it's going to rain this morning!


----------



## delb t

pretty grim here too-  packing for sunny Majorca....Hooray


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> pretty grim here too-  packing for sunny Majorca....Hooray



Lucky you! I hope you have a brilliant time!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Very gloomy and overcast all day, very like an autumn day 
Much against my better judgement I decided to go do my food shopping today, big mistake as the supermarket was heaving with holiday makers with nothing better to do due to the weather not being very good for the beach.

At least I now know why it's called the silly season


----------



## Bloden

Very gloomy here too.  It absolutely peeeed it down last night (which was good in a way, because it cut short my neighbours' garden karaoke session - after a couple of beers they forget they've got neighbours that might want to sleep!).


----------



## Robin

Just popped out to the shops, and there was, dare I voice it, an Autumnal freshness in the air.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Robin said:


> Just popped out to the shops, and there was, dare I voice it, an Autumnal freshness in the air.



Same feeling here as well, dug out a jacket this morning as a nip in the air.


----------



## stephknits

happy Sunday all  Am busy roasting in our attic office as duty manager today.  Not sure how many people will want to look at Gainsborough's today.  I, for one, was rather hoping to be at home, feet up reading my book at the minute, am enjoying it very much.  2nd in Peter Grant series by Ben Aaronovitch.


----------



## AJLang

Hi everyone.  It started off cold and gloomy here but there are now signs of sun.  Apart from going to the optician I'm having a very lazy day because I'm feeling shattered.  I had a look at the past exam papers for the history modules that I will be studying next year and they are SCARY  I wouldn't know where to begin with answering them, I've obviously got a lot to learn


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice busy day for me. Lunchtime coffee with my Guide Dog friends. Then later this afternoon I'm going to see one of my closest friends who is camping at Rutland Water, which is about an hour from here.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Well, I don't think I'll be getting any gardening done today, the back garden path looks more like the river Ganges!  Are we sure it's not November?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone  Well, I don't think I'll be getting any gardening done today, the back garden path looks more like the river Ganges!  Are we sure it's not November?



Morning all, I think someone has forgotten to turn the tap off. It's wet very wet


----------



## Robin

I was about to remark smugly that it was only drizzling here, but it's now chucking it down with a vengeance! Glad I walked to the shops earlier.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Robin said:


> I was about to remark smugly that it was only drizzling here, but it's now chucking it down with a vengeance! Glad I walked to the shops earlier.



Glad to hear you haven't been left out from the share of rain


----------



## AJLang

Gloomy and rainy here but I don't care because my OH is with me. I've got a good week planned including going university stationery shopping with a new university friend that I haven't met yet, only on FB. At the University again on Thursday to get involved with the Mature Students Association. Then Guide Dogs Social on Friday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Gloomy and rainy here but I don't care because my OH is with me. I've got a good week planned including going university stationery shopping with a new university friend that I haven't met yet, only on FB. At the University again on Thursday to get involved with the Mature Students Association. Then Guide Dogs Social on Friday



Sounds like a good week Amanda  Hope all goes smoothly and you meet lots of nice new people - and dogs!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. I can't believe that I'm going to be a Fresher again We've also got some new guide dog puppies in training so I'm wondering if I will meet them on Friday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. I can't believe that I'm going to be a Fresher again We've also got some new guide dog puppies in training so I'm wondering if I will meet them on Friday



They're probably wondering the same! 

Heating's gone on here!


----------



## AJLang

Lol
I'm shocked about you having the heating on but I think I've turned it on nearly every week this "summer"


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I think I must have skipped a few months because it is like winter here Lazy day planned pottering around


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. I think I must have skipped a few months because it is like winter here Lazy day planned pottering around



Good morning. Definitely cooler here today, not quite as gloomy as yesterday, but lots of lovely rain promised  We had a month's worth in a day yesterday!  I thought it was supposed to be the North that got all this!


----------



## AJLang

Oh well at least it means the garden doesn't need watering


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Oh well at least it means the garden doesn't need watering



Trouble is, the weeds are getting a good dousing as well!


----------



## AJLang

Now that is a problem


----------



## AJLang

I need a VERY VERY large glass of brandy please.  Having a cxxxp week.  Phoned the University this morning and they're not sure if I can transfer the degree to one that is more suitable for my deteriorating eyes e.g. retinal and glaucoma - they don't know that I want to change because of the eyes.  I was promised a phone called yesterday about waiting list for lasering the cataract cloudiness but I can't get hold of the person - the secretary is VERY good but last time they tried to get me onto a waiting list there were problems.  All of these stupid hypos, miserable weather and missing my Susie.  So please can I have that brandy and possibly some other spirits


----------



## Northerner

Be my guest!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you I could drink that bar dry - thank goodness for virtual alcohol


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. The brandy helped me to think of an option C to email to the University. I've now just got to wait for their decision. Mega fingers crossed


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. The brandy helped me to think of an option C to email to the University. I've now just got to wait for their decision. Mega fingers crossed



Got everything crossed for you  Let me know when I can uncross though, some things aren't made for crossing


----------



## AJLang

Alan thank you but you and Flutterby seem to be on a similar wavelength tonight She is talking about whips on my FB page


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Alan thank you but you and Flutterby seem to be on a similar wavelength tonight She is talking about whips on my FB page



Again? I'll have to have a word with her


----------



## AJLang

Ha ha we're now on to the karma sutra


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone off to the university at lunchtime to meet some other new students. Keeping my fingers crossed that a) the university will contact me to confirm that I can transfer course b) that the NHS hospital will contact me about waiting time for eye laser.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone off to the university at lunchtime to meet some other new students. Keeping my fingers crossed that a) the university will contact me to confirm that I can transfer course b) that the NHS hospital will contact me about waiting time for eye laser.
> Have a good day everyone



Hope you get the calls you are expecting Amanda, and that you have a good time meeting the other students  

So far, no rain! I was beginning to think the monsoons had moved over Hampshire!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan
I'm glad you haven't got any rain. We've got sun here


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I've still got to wait for formal confirmation but fingers crossed I've got my degree studies sorted out. Joint honours History/Film and Screen Studies. It means that I can study history without having to do archive work. So better for my eyes. Film and Screen Studies looks very challenging but should be interesting
I had a great time meeting mature students yesterday and then went stationery shopping with one of them. We spent the whole time going round Staples laughing.
Guide Dogs Social this morning


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. I've still got to wait for formal confirmation but fingers crossed I've got my degree studies sorted out. Joint honours History/Film and Screen Studies. It means that I can study history without having to do archive work. So better for my eyes. Film and Screen Studies looks very challenging but should be interesting
> I had a great time meeting mature students yesterday and then went stationery shopping with one of them. We spent the whole time going round Staples laughing.
> Guide Dogs Social this morning



Sounds like a good day!  Have fun with the social!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan  I hope that you have a good day as well


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan  I hope that you have a good day as well



Looks like being a sunny day today, so I think I wil get some jungle gardening done


----------



## AJLang

I hope you've had fun with jungle gardening


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I hope you've had fun with jungle gardening



Haven't done any yet - I've been watching the athletics!


----------



## AJLang

You're so easily distracted


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> You're so easily distracted



I might leave it until tomorrow...


----------



## AJLang

Lol it will rain tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Lol it will rain tomorrow



Good job there's more athletics on the TV then!


----------



## AJLang

Mmmmh I think that jungle will be getting more and more wild


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Well, I say morning, but it hasn't got light yet and it is peeing it down. More like November than August BH Monday! Hope it's better where you are, and that you have a good day


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone else. 7.15 here and it is dark, cold, wet and raining


----------



## stephknits

Just got back from a very soggy 1588.  seems to be equally soggy here in 2015.  Ho hum


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Just got back from a very soggy 1588.  seems to be equally soggy here in 2015.  Ho hum



Enough water to float an Armada?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Cloudy here. Busy day today! Meeting to find out if it is possible to work one day a week. As this meeting will be at the university I'm then going to have coffee with an ex-colleague friend who I haven't seen in ages. This will be followed by sorting out a Guide Dog mailing and then relaxing


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Cloudy here. Busy day today! Meeting to find out if it is possible to work one day a week. As this meeting will be at the university I'm then going to have coffee with an ex-colleague friend who I haven't seen in ages. This will be followed by sorting out a Guide Dog mailing and then relaxing



Hope your day is going well!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. Apart from nearly flooding the bathroom it is going really well. I had a positive work meeting and we've agreed 12 hours a week on a freelance basis it was also great catching up with my friend over coffee. I hope that you are having a good day


----------



## runner

Morning all.  That sound's great AJ!

Just recovering from having son, DIL and 3 grandchildren to stay for the week. 

Had a great time at Cropredy in spite of the rain (went all prepared). Toyah, Level 42, The Proclaimers and the less well-known folky bands were brilliant! One played every genre of song as Blue-grass - great fun.

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

P.S - the job, not the bathroom AJ!


----------



## AJLang

Great to hear from you Runner and thank you It sounds like you have been having a great time


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Lovely and sunny here  I've been sat at my computer finding out what I need to prepare for my journalism degree....and finding out that what I need to buy is expensive  Definitely now hope that the job will start paying me in cash in the new year because I will need it The other alternative would be to give up wine, but I don't see that happening
It's great to be smiling again.  Obviously missing my Susie like crazy - I know that I will always miss her so much - but it is great, fantastic and exciting to be doing these other things.


----------



## Cat1964

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone.  Lovely and sunny here  I've been sat at my computer finding out what I need to prepare for my journalism degree....and finding out that what I need to buy is expensive  Definitely now hope that the job will start paying me in cash in the new year because I will need it The other alternative would be to give up wine, but I don't see that happening
> It's great to be smiling again.  Obviously missing my Susie like crazy - I know that I will always miss her so much - but it is great, fantastic and exciting to be doing these other things.



See what did I tell you all those months ago. You've survived the heartache of losing Susie. You're looking forward to great things and you're smiling again. Go you x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Cat for everything x


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone  Look at me getting busy I've just finished editing some papers for an editor in Rome (sounds grander than it is!), then a hospital appointment, followed by being picked up for lunch, then some reading for work and then preparing for an 8.30 meeting tomorrow.......oh yes and I must do some reading for my journalism degree.  Busy but in a good way I hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Annette

You don't do things by halves,do you AJ? Don't forget to allow for a bit of downtime in all your new ventures so you don't tire yourself out.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Annette. I will definitely have plenty of downtime to minimise the threat of the CFS/ME flaring up


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone - got to get going for an 8.30 meeting. I need caffeine but the only soft drink I have now is water I know it's good for you but I need caffeine. Have a good day everyone


----------



## AJLang

Good morning. A very relaxed day planned apart from another scary eye appointment.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  The results of yesterday's eye appointment were upsetting. I now need both eyes lasering for the post cataract problem plus the glaucoma consultant wants to see me again in just two months...so the wine bottle was opened at 4pm
Today the weather is lovely. I've been working at home this morning. I'm just about to go to see the new office and meet my CEO


----------



## Redkite

Sorry to hear about your eyes.  More lasering must be the last thing you want.  Hope you have a good day today with your new boss. xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Redkite. Yes I can't believe that there is more lasering. Meeting was good. Now home to do more work


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Absolutely bucketing down here at the moment!  Has done so all night virtually! Hope it's better where you are


----------



## AJLang

Good morning Northerner and everyone.  Battling a self inflicted hangover and high sugar Now if I was just a student I could laze around doing nothing but nope I've got papers to edit and rewrite for work.  My brain has an hour to get into good working order


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning Northerner and everyone.  Battling a self inflicted hangover and high sugar Now if I was just a student I could laze around doing nothing but nope I've got papers to edit and rewrite for work.  My brain has an hour to get into good working order



Hope you managed to get the brain in gear Amanda  Mine is still fuzzy after last night's unexplained hypo. Weather is grey and miserable and cold here today, so that's hardly invigorating me!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Alan I'm sorry that your head is fuzzy after that horrible hypo. I've still got my head into gear but not so bad because tomorrow is the official day that I do the work. I just like to get ahead in case I have a bad day


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Going out for afternoon tea with bubbly this afternoon


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Going out for afternoon tea with bubbly this afternoon



Ooh! Have a lovely time  Thankfully, yesterday's deluge has stopped and the sun is shining here today. I have the slightly less pleasurable experience of a dentist's appointment, thankfully just for a check-up.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner We've got sun here as well I hope that your dental check goes ok.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner We've got sun here as well I hope that your dental check goes ok.



Thank you, it went well, just a scale and polish although I now have a cavity in my wallet!


----------



## AJLang

That is a relief, apart from the cavity in your wallet


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I've just been to the university and enrolled. So two weeks before my 47th birthday I'm officially a multimedia journalism student


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. I've just been to the university and enrolled. So two weeks before my 47th birthday I'm officially a multimedia journalism student



Well done!  I've done a LOT of work in the garden today, I'm absolutely pooped! Tried to stave off the notorious gardening hypos by regular intakes of jelly babies, but failed - a 3.3, two 3.2s and a 3.9 despite reducing insulin and eating dozens of JBs and biscuits!


----------



## AJLang

Oh Alan I'm so sorry that the jelly babies failed I've had a good day out because I thought that I should behave once the studies begin Three pubs followed by a Polish meal followed by honey liquer I am a rebel


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Cool and very misty here today, but looks like it might turn out to be a nice day. Had a nice treat out on my run this morning - as I entered the park I was met with a family of two swans with 6 cygnets on the river, and swimming with them was the black swan! I've seen the black one a few times over the past few years and often wondered what brought it here - as par as I can tell it doesn't have a partner and I'm not sure if they mate with the white ones. However the white ones are clearly not hostile to it as they were happy to let it swim alongside their babies


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Well done!  I've done a LOT of work in the garden today, I'm absolutely pooped! Tried to stave off the notorious gardening hypos by regular intakes of jelly babies, but failed - a 3.3, two 3.2s and a 3.9 despite reducing insulin and eating dozens of JBs and biscuits!



I've been paying for all that gardening today, lower back has been absolute agony


----------



## AJLang

oh Alan lots of sympathy for you and your back. I've had a great day at Uni but they keep emphasising how we have to spend Friday's out getting stories....really not sure how I will manage it as I often can't walk for more than 15 minutes without back/hip pain which means I need to sit down despite Cocodamol and Neurofen. But I'm going to do my best


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> oh Alan lots of sympathy for you and your back. I've had a great day at Uni but they keep emphasising how we have to spend Friday's out getting stories....really not sure how I will manage it as I often can't walk for more than 15 minutes without back/hip pain which means I need to sit down despite Cocodamol and Neurofen. But I'm going to do my best



I'm sure you'll find a creative solution Amanda  Think of doing something that suits your strengths, not trying to do what others might think of doing


----------



## AJLang

Alan you're right I could interview people in the pub Perfect for me!!!!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Alan you're right I could interview people in the pub Perfect for me!!!!



Attagirl!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I can't believe it is the last day of Fresher's week. It has been great fun Everyone has been so supportive of my limitations and I won the news quiz have a good day everyone


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. It's lovely and sunny here. I'm looking forward to going to a civic reception this afternoon for Guide Dogs


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Hope you have all had a good weekend.  Sound every interesting AJ!

think I can join you and alan on the back front.  Had a lovely holiday on the canals, but the lock gates took their toll.  Back seized up overnight each night - had to resort to iboprofen gel and tabs!  hope it's all going well AJ sand back is OK now Alan.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Runner it's great to hear from you. I'm glad that you had a lovely holiday but sorry to hear about your back. I'm really enjoying my course, it's really interesting and the tutors are great


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm planning a nice weekend to celebrate my birthday and Susie's birthday We're going to see my mum and dad today. Tomorrow we're going to go to one of Susie's favourite walking places and then come home to enjoy bubbly and seafood have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Northerner

Hope you have a terrific weekend Amanda!  

Very chilly and foggy here earlier, but sun is coming out now and I suspect it will be quite warm later. Yesterday felt as hot as any day in summer, and the sun was excruciatingly bright after my eye drops - could hardly see where I was going at times, despite wearing my (admittedly cheap!) sunnies 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner Poor you suffering after the eye drops yesterday.  It was really hot here yesterday as well but more autumnal today


----------



## Robin

Not as warm as in the week, certainly, but still sunny enough today to convince me it's still summer....until I walked into my local garden centre and found myself in the middle of Christmas trees, baubles, model reindeer etc, AAArgh!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Not as warm as in the week, certainly, but still sunny enough today to convince me it's still summer....until I walked into my local garden centre and found myself in the middle of Christmas trees, baubles, model reindeer etc, AAArgh!



I was just scanning through the telly pages and noticed that tonight - OCTOBER 3rd!!!! - C5 is showing the 'Michael Bublé Christmas Special'  Heavens preserve us!


----------



## Northerner

A good day for gardening - sunny with some cloud and not tremendously hot  Had to fill the green waste bin before the rain comes tomorrow and the bin gets collected early next week - succeeded, but no doubt I will be sore tomorrow! Managed (almost!) to pre-empt the traditional garden hypo by stuffing down two jelly babies, a banana and half a can of coke. I say 'almost', because I could feel the start of symptoms but didn't test, and if you don't see the number it's not a hypo, right? 

Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## AJLang

I'm glad that you had a good time gardening on Sunday Northerner.
Well my life feels like a manic whirl at the moment.  Weekend celebrating my birthday.  Monday was going to be a rest day but due to health issues making my journalism course not as enjoyable as I would like it to be, I spent a large part of Monday sorting out transferring to a history degree, which I'm really pleased about.
Today was going to be a rest day but I've discovered that the history workload is high - well high for me with my eyes and fatigue, so I've been cracking on with that today, although I have just woken up from an afternoon sleep This evening we are going to watch Jeeves and Wooster at the theatre with the aim of submiting a review to the local paper for publication, the editor is expecting the review
Then it's class every morning for the rest of this week.


----------



## AJLang

hi everyone I hope you are having a good day. I had two great events in my diary for this afternoon but my body has decided otherwise So once I've finished my classes I will be going home to my duvet.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> hi everyone I hope you are having a good day. I had two great events in my diary for this afternoon but my body has decided otherwise So once I've finished my classes I will be going home to my duvet.



Hope you get some good, restorative rest


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. My first assignment is photojournalism i have specific tasks including a photo and caption for a "soft" news story. after lots of brainstorming last night Mark suggested the world conker championships as they are held locally but we had no idea when So I googled this morning and it's today So me and my IPhone are going snapping today


----------



## Northerner

Haha! Have fun Amanda!  I went out for a run earlier, really nice weather for it - cool but dry. I was supposed to be running the Yorkshire Marathon this morning, but due to injuries I haven't been able to get anywhere near enough mileage done. So, instead of running 26.2 miles, this morning I ran for 2.62!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan, I don't think Mark is very impressed with how he is spending his Sunday Sorry to hear that you couldn't do the Yorkshire marathon but well done with your mini marathon


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, nice blue sky here in Bristol today, not been out to find out if it's warm or not ,
hope you all have a good day.

John.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, nice blue sky here in Bristol today, not been out to find out if it's warm or not ,
> hope you all have a good day.
> 
> John.*



Good morning John  Blue skies here too, but definitely not warm  Hope you have a good day


----------



## Steff

blimey place is changed abit lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> blimey place is changed abit lol


Hehe! We did it when you weren't looking!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, bit dull and very cloudy in Bristol this morning, looks like we might get some rain 
Hope everyone has a great day.

John.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, bit dull and very cloudy in Bristol this morning, looks like we might get some rain
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> John.*


Good morning John  Same here unfortunately. Roll on Spring!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hehe! We did it when you weren't looking!


LOL Alan ill let u off this time, Like the fact u can like a post now to woo

have a good wkend all


----------



## Andy HB

Hmmm, this is truly a deserted island!

If you're not careful, El Presidente might see an opportunity to return!

Andy


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> Hmmm, this is truly a deserted island!
> 
> If you're not careful, El Presidente might see an opportunity to return!
> 
> Andy


Quick change the locks


----------



## Andy HB

Can anyone hear a brass band in the distance? 

Meanwhile, sunny and warm today isn't it. Personally, I am looking forward to some nice cold weather!

Andy


----------



## Annette

I'd like a nice hard frost-I have several trays of medlars need bletting...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Been lovely here as well today, would also love some nice frosty days.


----------



## Andy HB

Annette Anderson said:


> I'd like a nice hard frost-I have several trays of medlars need bletting...


Ah yes! Medlars! Last year my wife and I went to a NT property which had Medlar trees. Fascinating fruit. Very Elizabethan, I think (although reading up about it they have been around for a very long time).


----------



## Pumper_Sue

My wish has been granted, there's a lovely frost this morning


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all hope everyones good x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Afternoon all hope everyones good x



*Hello Little Miss Chatterbox, nice to see you, hope you are keeping well. xx*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Afternoon all hope everyones good x


Hello Steff good to see you posting, hope you are well.


----------



## Northerner

It's like world war bl**dy three out there!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> It's like world war bl**dy three out there!


Not much different here either this is the 3rd night in a row, I feel so sorry for the little dog next door as she is scared stiff of the bangs.


----------



## Northerner

Everything seems to need a bang these days, in my childhood there were just bangers, which banged once, or stuff that fizzed and sparkled. I don't know how people can afford them all either!


----------



## Andy HB

It was all quiet on the Eastern front here (I'm in Romania for a couple of weeks!)

Strangely, they don't know anything about Guido Fawkes.


----------



## Andy HB

I'm sure that I can hear the sound of a steel band approaching in front of an official looking motorcade?  

p.s. I hope everyone is well?


----------



## Highlander

It's changed a bit round here.  What has been going on in my absence.


----------



## Northerner

Highlander said:


> It's changed a bit round here.  What has been going on in my absence.


Hehe! We re-decorated!


----------



## Highlander

It looks good.    We've had a bad year, what with herself having cancer and all, so now she is partly on the mend we are off to see her sister in Spain soon.   My the travel insurance was expensive, managed to get an annual policy for about £850.  They don't like us old folk particularly if you have had cancer.  The first quote was nearly £3k, but I managed to get it down.  So of we go to sunny Spain for a weeks r and r - can't wait, nearly two years since we could get away.


----------



## Northerner

Highlander said:


> It looks good.    We've had a bad year, what with herself having cancer and all, so now she is partly on the mend we are off to see her sister in Spain soon.   My the travel insurance was expensive, managed to get an annual policy for about £850.  They don't like us old folk particularly if you have had cancer.  The first quote was nearly £3k, but I managed to get it down.  So of we go to sunny Spain for a weeks r and r - can't wait, nearly two years since we could get away.


Very sorry to hear about the problems you have been having Vic  Wow! That is some premium!  Good to hear that your wife is on the mend, I hope you have a lovely, relaxing time in Spain and return strengthened and refreshed  (if a little lighter in the pocket  )


----------



## runner

Wow!  There's been a make-over!  Morning all.  Haven't dropped in for a while - manic work and singing-wise and time just flies by…

Hope all is well


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Wow!  There's been a make-over!  Morning all.  Haven't dropped in for a while - manic work and singing-wise and time just flies by…
> 
> Hope all is well


Lovely to hear from you again runner, I was wondering where you were!  Good to hear you have been busy and in full throat!


----------



## stephknits

hey runner, good to hear from you - ooh tell us about the singing, sounds interesting!


----------



## runner

Thanks Northe and Stephknits.  I belong (and am the musical director by default - long story) to a voluntary community singing group, Soundwaves Community Singers, who are run by a committee.  We started off with 10 of us and now there are 42!  We are practicing Christmas carols and pop songs for several performances in the run-up to Christmas.  Our first one for a Carer's Group Christmas Lunch, and then others including a community concert and singing around the Christmas tree in 2 villages.  We have a website: http://www.soundwavesc.moonfruit.com  (hope that's OK to put the link moderators) if you want to see more.  the great thing is, we don;t wear out 'uniform' over the Christmas period - anything goes, as long as it's Christmassy    sorry to mention the 'C' word so many times in one post.  Dare I say I've also started reading Christmas books and watching trashy Christmassy films


----------



## Northerner

Sounds fabulous runner, good for you I hope you have a smashing time!  I was in the 'non-musicians' class at school i.e. I couldn't sing for toffee! Despite that I came top of the class in Music!


----------



## runner

Ahh Northe, the number of people who've joined our group with the proviso - "but I can't sing" (we don't audition - anyone can join) because that's what they'd been told at school/by someone, and yet they all end up singing!  We believe anyone can sing, even if occasionally we don't always sing all the right notes in the right places   Glad you came top of the class, and that doesn't surprise me!


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Sad times, but hope you're all having a relaxing weekend x


----------



## Andy HB

It's quiet here. Too quiet!

There is a fully stocked virtual bar and restaurant. No carb is denied and all manner of high calorific value foodstuffs are available.

Make your requests and tuck in! 

By the way, the island can also be used for general chat for old and new forum members. Don't be shy! Make new friends on the website.

Finally, there are some guys laying out a red carpet in front of the motorcade which has just drawn up. Some military types with dark glasses have opened the car door.

(you have been warned! El Presidente is close!!)  

Andy


----------



## Annette

Bottle of Gueuze and a plate of nachos please . (And why cant I put a smiley at the end of my post, only at the beginning,  when I use my phone? It wont even let me add words before the smiley once I've put him in, they just move to after him. And I've always assumed the smileys are male - anyone else?)


----------



## runner

Hi Andy and Annette,  I'll have a coffee with tia Maria please and a fresh cream cake Mmmmmm


----------



## Andy HB

Evening all.

Good to let our virtual hair down occasionally (mine is becoming more virtual by the day it seems, even in reality). 

I think I will just have a huge plate of sausages and mash!


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> I think I will just have a huge plate of sausages and mash!


That's precisely what I had for me tea!  Black Farmer gluten free - virtually no fat drippage and 1g carb/100g (mind you, I made up for the carbs with the pile of mash!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> That's precisely what I had for me tea!  Black Farmer gluten free - virtually no fat drippage and 1g carb/100g (mind you, I made up for the carbs with the pile of mash!



<envious look>

Mmmm, nice!

Andy


----------



## AlisonM

Hey Northe, I'm catching up, 13,002 posts, only 69,000 or so to go.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Hey Northe, I'm catching up, 13,002 posts, only 69,000 or so to go.


Lightweight!  No, really though, that's massively impressive and shows what a great contribution you've made to this forum over the past 6 years! Very much appreciated by me, and I'm sure many others


----------



## AlisonM

Aww!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Weather today has been the pits. Gale force winds with cloud burst after cloud burst. Webbed feet my be the order of the day if this continues.


----------



## AlisonM

Had no signal all day and now I have to go get ready for the craft club. Later folks.


----------



## Northerner

Enjoy!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely calm day here, lull before the next storm I suspect  Had a go at making some more gluten free bread with a different recipe. Success was an understatement actually tasted like real bread so well chuffed with that. Next task is to wait until it cools off enough to slice into nice even slices and freeze it.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lovely calm day here, lull before the next storm I suspect  Had a go at making some more gluten free bread with a different recipe. Success was an understatement actually tasted like real bread so well chuffed with that. Next task is to wait until it cools off enough to slice into nice even slices and freeze it.


Well done Sue!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Enjoy!


Waste of time nobody else showed up. Mind you, it's right nasty out there tonight with pouring rain and a howling gale. So I'm back home under the duvet with an Options hot choc and the heating on full blast. Brrrrrrrr.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Waste of time nobody else showed up. Mind you, it's right nasty out there tonight with pouring rain and a howling gale. So I'm back home under the duvet with an Options hot choc and the heating on full blast. Brrrrrrrr.


Oh that's a shame Alison  Stay snug and cosy. It's been almost like summer down here!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Oh that's a shame Alison  Stay snug and cosy. It's been almost like summer down here!


Oh shut up! Just cos you live down south these days..... Hmmph!


----------



## Robin

It was so mild I had to go out and chop stuff back to fill the green waste bin, I'm expecting an imminent gardening hypo.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, thought I would drop in and say Hi, I expect your all busy getting ready for Christmas, we have been lucky in my part of Bristol weather wise, it's been quite warm, in fact I have used my fan more than the heating, today is rather cloudy with a light drizzle. Hope you all enjoy the rest of the day.

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone, thought I would drop in and say Hi, I expect your all busy getting ready for Christmas, we have been lucky in my part of Bristol weather wise, it's been quite warm, in fact I have used my fan more than the heating, today is rather cloudy with a light drizzle. Hope you all enjoy the rest of the day.
> 
> John.


Good morning John, good to hear from you  Same here weather-wise, very mild out on my run this morning although it was a bit blowy - hope everyone up in Cumbria is OK today!

Have a great day, best wishes to Rosie


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hello John, lovely to hear from you as always  Very mild here as well, drizzle rather than rain is in the air. Just been for a walk and it's not unpleasant outside.

Yesterday though was a different matter, howling gale and freezing cold.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, hope you all have a great start to the week. I'm thinking of making some burgers for this evening, BBQ for just me and my daughter. weather looking good at the moment, no wind not even a breeze, cloudy sky but plenty of blue patches.

John.*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John!  Very mild here too, but very gloomy!  Enjoy your BBQ


----------



## Pumper_Sue

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, hope you all have a great start to the week. I'm thinking of making some burgers for this evening, BBQ for just me and my daughter. weather looking good at the moment, no wind not even a breeze, cloudy sky but plenty of blue patches.
> 
> John.*


Good morning John, same here weather wise heating turned off and all the windows are open.
Enjoy your BBQ


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, Nice day here in Bristol again after a chilly start to the day. Hope you all have an enjoyable day. 

A special good morning hug to Pumper-Sue who always appears after my messages Have a nice day Sue.

John.*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hello John, I'm a bit late today  Hope your weather was as good as mine today. Sunshine and no showers.
A big hug for you as well


----------



## Andy HB

There will be a prize for the person who gets us to post #12345 on this thread.

Andy 

p.s. Don't get excited, some people know what kind of prizes I donate to this forum.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, tis very overcast again. I'm try to make a couple of Christmas cards and even with daylight bulbs I'm struggling  Now when is the last posting date?


----------



## AlisonM

Have they changed the recipe for Benylin? I have a nasty cough (again!) and just took a swig, it's never been all that nice, but that was just disgusting. Or is it cos I'm all bunged up and my tastebuds are on strike?


----------



## Steff

Evening guys,
hope all is well with u all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening guys,
> hope all is well with u all x


Hiya Steff!  Hope all is going well for you and that work are treating you well  I'm guessing you are up to your eyes in Christmas parties at the moment?

Any birthday treats today?


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Very dull looking day today but still rather warm for December. I hope you all enjoy your day  whether your finishing off ready for Christmas or just relaxing waiting for Santa 

John.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> Good morning everyone. Very dull looking day today but still rather warm for December. I hope you all enjoy your day  whether your finishing off ready for Christmas or just relaxing waiting for Santa
> 
> John.


Good morning John  Chilly here, and dull!  I don't know about a white Christmas, but I wouldn't mind a bright Christmas!  Hope you have an enjoyable and relaxing time


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good afternoon John, it's not to cold today very wet and windy though the light needs turning on outside it's so dull.
Went to pick mum up last night so we could both go to the village carol service, after picking her up we had a slight delay as there were 3 deer standing in the middle of the road they didn't seem at all worried or in any hurry to move out of the way. If they had been reindeer I would have been on the phone to Santa straight away to come collect them  Was a lovely sight though.


----------



## ukjohn

*LOL Bet that was a pretty sight Sue, three deer in the road, but its probably not a rare sight down your part of the Country. Hope you and mum enjoyed the village carol service.*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

ukjohn said:


> *LOL Bet that was a pretty sight Sue, three deer in the road, but its probably not a rare sight down your part of the Country. Hope you and mum enjoyed the village carol service.*


The service was lovely John and we both enjoyed it very much.


----------



## runner

Morning all!  How are you all?  Can't believe the weather here - windy, but sunny.  Got this and next week off work - yippee!  Finished all the Christmas concerts and sing-ins.  Off to give the chicken coop it's pre-Christmas clean-out shortly, then wrapping another present to two whilst watching White Christmas - if the video (yes video) is still useable.  Then going to make some sausage rolls for the freezer, as my favourite ones (Sainsbury's) were not in stock at my local branch.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, nice morning here in Bristol bright and some sunshine but a little chilly, but hey it's nearly Christmas, and my first with my Great Grandaughter 

Runner, sorry about your sausage rolls, I had my delivery from Sainsbury's yesterday and got mine 

John.*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John and Runner  Blue skies and sunshine here today! Lovely, plus the days are now getting longer - it's almost Spring!  Just off out to get my sausage rolls now. John, I hope that Rosie isn't feeling pushed out by the new love of your life!


----------



## Robin

Blue skies here too. Did my big supermarket shop yesterday, just got to go to the local butchers to pick up the preordered bird now thank goodness. Had to drive OH to Banbury hospital this morning to return a heart monitor. It's right next door to Sainsburys, and we got stuck in the queue of traffic trying to get into their car park. OH got out of the car and walked the last few hundred yards, and was on his way out again by the time I reached the hospital entrance, so it didn't actually delay us.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Afternoon all has been a lovely morning apart from the visit to the dentist and one filling. Sun has been out until about 10 mins ago when the heavens opened, which is sods law as promised mother I would go sort out her summer house this afternoon. Very bowed and swollen doors from all the rain need a bit a of a sanding so she can open them.


----------



## AlisonM

Got connection problems.!I may be gone for a while. Sigh?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Got connection problems.!I may be gone for a while. Sigh?


I've had some problems over the past couple of days - could the connection be Three?


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> I've had some problems over the past couple of days - could the connection be Three?


No, it seems to be a problem with the dongle which they are going to replace - the new one probably won't get here before Christmas though. However, I can get online for now by tethering my mobile and using that as a hotspot. So, problem sorted. Three have been a great help, as ever, their support people were great.


----------



## runner

Aww John, that's lovely to be spending it with your Great Grandaughter!  Our grandaughters came to visit last weekend - lovely to see and spend time with them - we took them to see the baby seals on the beach (from a safe distance for the seals).  Hope you got your sausage rolls Northerner and you get your connection problem sorted Alison!  Didn't get as far as making my sausage rolls - another one for tomorrow's to do list, but do have all my shopping now.  Enough food for an army - but none of it will go to waste (I'm the queen of left-overs)  and we won't have to go shopping for a while, except fresh fruit & veg!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone. What a change in the weather, its raining here in Bristol, I hope Santa's sledge is able to aquaplane safely. Enjoy your busy day ready to enjoy tomorrows festivities.

John.*


----------



## Robin

Blowing a gale and bucketing down here. Just made it back from the local shops under an umbrella before the wind picked up so badly it would have turned inside out! That's it! Not going out again til the weather's stopped!


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Rain hasn't reached us yet, but it is blowing a gale.  Bit of a sad day today as my son would have been 26 and has been gone 4 years now.  Thinking of all the people who've lost someone and those who are alone over Christmas….but determined not to be maudlin!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

@runner (((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))


----------



## AlisonM

Brrrrr! Temp has plummeted here in the past couple of hours, it may even snow and the puddle outside the door has frozen over. But I'm all cosy under my fluffy blankie with a BIG hot chocolate. Christmas music playing and some crochet to keep me occupied. I may or may not put on the telly... probably not though.


----------



## Andy HB

Merry Christmas to everyone.

Andy


----------



## ukjohn

*Merry Christmas to you Andy, you enjoying in Wales ??

Merry Christmas to all members and friends on this great forum

John.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Merry Christmas to you Andy, you enjoying in Wales ??
> 
> Merry Christmas to all members and friends on this great forum
> 
> John.*


Merry Christmas John  Have a good 'un!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Andy HB

ukjohn said:


> *Merry Christmas to you Andy, you enjoying in Wales ??
> 
> Merry Christmas to all members and friends on this great forum
> 
> John.*



I am, indeed! A bit 'breezy' at the moment plus a bit wet, but precisely what I signed up for. Peace and quiet, fresh air and beautiful countryside.


----------



## stephknits

Runner, am thinking if you.  Hope you and everyone else is having a lovely peaceful time.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, hope you are enjoying the Christmas period. I have had a my best Christmas for quite some time, despite being only 4 month old my great granddaughter was laughing and gurgling for me and talking to me in her own little babbling way.

John.*


----------



## runner

Merry Christmas Everyone, and thank you Sue and Stephknits!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone. Cloudy and damp here in Bristol but still warm. Hope you have a good day.

John.*


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Wet here!  It's catch-up with missed TV and chill-out today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hello everyone, very warm and the cloud has lifted a bit so not as gloomy the ground is saturated though ideal for rice growing.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone - after yesterday's visit to the gym I'm planning a relaxing day curled up with my book  I hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning Amanda, hope you are keeping well, what better thought than curling up with a good book.

Good morning everyone, no change in the weather here in Bristol, still very cloudy with a light breeze, hope you all enjoy your day.

John.*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, very breezy here no rain though so that's good.
I have the delights of a very sore throat and hacking cough which I developed on Christmas eve so staying well clear of everyone so it's not passed on.


----------



## AJLang

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning Amanda, hope you are keeping well, what better thought than curling up with a good book.
> 
> Good morning everyone, no change in the weather here in Bristol, still very cloudy with a light breeze, hope you all enjoy your day.
> 
> John.*


Good morning. I'm doing well thank you. I hope you are as well.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. A nice blue sky here. I'm looking forward to going to the gym today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone, lovely sunny day here very mild as well.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone from a very wet and windy Bristol. Hope you all have a nice day and are not affected to much by the weather.

Sue...You got your boat out yet, or still able to use the car  {{{{{HUGSSS}}}}}

John.*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning John, weather not so bad where I am, nothing but rain but it's manageable Had a few gusts of wind, again nothing to write home about though. My heart goes out to all those affected though.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone and all those still sleeping off the effects of seeing in the New Year 
Weather a bit dull and damp.  Enjoy your day. *


----------



## AJLang

Good morning John. Happy New Year. Cold and frosty here.


----------



## runner

It was frosty here this morning too - Happy New Year to one and all and I hope you're feeling better Pumper-Sue. I'll get you a nice warming mulled wine from the bar


----------



## Northerner

Cold, wet and miserable here  Bah! Don't know whether the weather is to blame but Three appear to have been having some problems, I've had an atrocious or non-existent connection for days now - at least they acknowledged it when I finally logged on to their status page.

Happy New Year to all, let's make this the best year yet!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

runner said:


> It was frosty here this morning too - Happy New Year to one and all and I hope you're feeling better Pumper-Sue. I'll get you a nice warming mulled wine from the bar


Very cold and dry first thing now very wet and gale force winds.
Thanks runner cold has gone onto chest now so sounding very juicy. Not best pleased is the understatement of the year.


----------



## ukjohn

Sorry about your cold Sue, I would offer to come down and rub your chest but my hands are cold


----------



## Andy HB

Careful John, you might become known as the Denny Crane of the forum (or perhaps Alan Shaw).

Andy (watching Boston Legal box set) HB

p.s. Just call me Brad


----------



## AlisonM

Having a really bad day. Going back to bed, normal service will be resumed tomorrow..... maybe.


----------



## AlisonM

Still feeling very bad, going back to bed again. I've been out of it most of the day anyway.


----------



## runner

Hope you're feeling better Alison.


----------



## Robin

Poor you, Alison, I do hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## runner

Morning all - dull and soggy here!  Hope you are all safe from the effects of the weather.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all - dull and soggy here!  Hope you are all safe from the effects of the weather.


Good morning runner  Dry here currently, but looks like that might be a temporary situation!  Must admit, I was surprised to hear that these rains have been the worst on record, I remember some terrible rain when I was up in Yorkshire in 2007 - mind you, that was in the summer.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning Runner, Northerner and all members. Its very dull and damp here in Bristol.
Hope you all have a good day.

John.*


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, no change in the weather here still cloudy and rain showers.

Hope you all have a good day.

John.*


----------



## AJLang

Good morning John and everyone. Dull and cloudy here. I'm having a lazy start to the day. Need to get to the computer soon to write a magazine article for Guide Dogs and do some university studying.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## runner

Evening all!  Very soggy and muddy here.  Had a stressful day trying to reconcile a bank balance for one of my parish councils - £3.75 out and can't find it anywhere   Beginning to wonder if there's a bug in the software, but probably my human error….


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all!  Very soggy and muddy here.  Had a stressful day trying to reconcile a bank balance for one of my parish councils - £3.75 out and can't find it anywhere   Beginning to wonder if there's a bug in the software, but probably my human error….


Could be that cappucino and muffin that the Diabetes Fairy helped herself to...  

Feeling a lot colder here today, and very windy earlier on, more gloom predicted for tomorrow!


----------



## Andy HB

runner said:


> Evening all!  Very soggy and muddy here.  Had a stressful day trying to reconcile a bank balance for one of my parish councils - £3.75 out and can't find it anywhere   Beginning to wonder if there's a bug in the software, but probably my human error….


I used to work for a bank in IT . When we got unreconcilable errors it was usually due to rounding errors (don't worry, I was in the reporting department, not the front line IT). Mind you, we were dealing with millions of data records!

Anyhoo, good morning everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> I used to work for a bank in IT . When we got unreconcilable errors it was usually due to rounding errors (don't worry, I was in the reporting department, not the front line IT). Mind you, we were dealing with millions of data records!
> 
> Anyhoo, good morning everyone.


This used to be a problem with payroll systems. Quite often the HMRC would come out with rules that meant certain situations were incompatible with a decimal system because they worked purely off the calendar. The problem was usually solved by storing up the tiny amounts and adding back at some point when it reached e.g. 0.01.  Pain in the neck!


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Yes I've heard about that Andy and Northe, however this system doesn't round up.  I've put it aside and will have a fresh look next week - often does the trick (not that I'm constantly making mistakes you understand ).  It got cold here last night - actually had a frost, but was sunny earlier today.  Cold again now.  Hope you all have a great weekend, even if its busy doing nothing!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  Dull and wet here.  I've had an early start finishing my review of the national touring version of The 39 Steps.  I'm just about to file my copy to the local newspaper


----------



## stephknits

Afternoon all, have just completed and paid my tax return, was so frustrating I accidently ate 3 chocolates from the box on the table and ended up with a bs of 12.4.  Not sure how much down to stress and how much to the chocolate!  Am annoyed as today is one of my bs recording days for my trial, so will be having to share my data. Ho hum


----------



## trophywench

Runner - I was Treasurer for a society.  Unfortunately though I can do sums - I just could NOT fathom out how to do the balance sheet.  What I did to try and work the method out, was look at last years balance sheet and the applicable year's accounts.  It was utterly ridiculous, since there were only a couple of ledger pages in every year of transactions.  Should have taken half an hour!

I admitted my difficulty to the Chairman, who set up a meeting just me and him.  He couldn't get it to work out either.  We'd both had several cups of coffee and even went out for a fag, but still no joy.

Then he had one of those Eureka! moments.  'You know what it is Jen? - it's because we've finished the year with a positive bank balance!' - that had never happened before in the 50 or so years the Society had been going !

It will be something ridiculous like bog roll or something!  You haven't mistaken a 5 for an 8 somewhere have you?


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope all is well, two weeks off work now heaven x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all hope all is well, two weeks off work now heaven x


Hiya Steff, long time no see!  Hope you have a great holiday - anything exciting planned?


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Hi Steff!  Hope you enjoy your 2 weeks off.  Yes it's a nightmare Trophywench!  I use an accounting package and finally got the hang of balances etc after hours of checking and looking at the previous year's accounting.  this just covers one month - crazy!  And someone else has checked it for me and can't find anything wrong - hey-ho.

That sound exciting about reviewing the 39 Steps AJ and Steffknits - I'm still doing mine - eek!


----------



## stephknits

Glad to say mine is done, hurrah!  Am home after one of my trial days at guy's hospital.  24 vials of blood today, one pregnancy test, blood pressure and temperature measured around 8 times. Injection site measured 8 times, weight, blood sugars for 2 days checked, hypos recorded.


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Glad to say mine is done, hurrah!  Am home after one of my trial days at guy's hospital.  24 vials of blood today, one pregnancy test, blood pressure and temperature measured around 8 times. Injection site measured 8 times, weight, blood sugars for 2 days checked, hypos recorded.


Blimey!  Good for you for putting up with this in the quest to improve our lot!


----------



## stephknits

My pleasure, also got lots of great advice!  Am going to split my Levemir and see how that goes. It is such a privilege to be part of such a study


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hiya Steff, long time no see!  Hope you have a great holiday - anything exciting planned?


Hi Alan nice to see you,hope your good x , just guna do as little as possible Alan she says having been out everyday since Monday lol.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi Alan nice to see you,hope your good x , just guna do as little as possible Alan she says having been out everyday since Monday lol.


Well, it's different when you are doing stuff you want, not working!


----------



## Steff

Very trueWoody has never been so fussed over lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Very trueWoody has never been so fussed over lol


Aw Bless! Is he the one in your avatar? Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Steff

Yeah just about sees outta his eyes lol


----------



## runner

Evening all.  He's lovely Steff!  Yay, found my £3.75 difference in my bank reconciliation and a 1p in another - sorted!  Just got back from Yoga having had my Chakras re-aligned, don't you know.  Must have been good for me because nearly fell asleep twice.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all.  He's lovely Steff!  Yay, found my £3.75 difference in my bank reconciliation and a 1p in another - sorted!  Just got back from Yoga having had my Chakras re-aligned, don't you know.  Must have been good for me because nearly fell asleep twice.


Ah! Glad to hear you got it sorted!


----------



## stephknits

Glad you found that pesky missing money, runner


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Cold and pretty dismal here - and more rain after sleet/brief snow last night.  Still getting the hang of the new forum style - is there a way I can get the newest post to appear at the top of the page, like the old forum?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all.  Cold and pretty dismal here - and more rain after sleet/brief snow last night.  Still getting the hang of the new forum style - is there a way I can get the newest post to appear at the top of the page, like the old forum?


Freezing here!  Definitely the coldest since early last year, if not before. I use the 'New Posts' option, is that what you are looking for? It shows threads with new posts since you last signed on


----------



## runner

OOoh, just started sleeting with a vengeance - it's slipping down the windows and settling on the windowsills!  No, I don;t think so Northerner - on the previous forum I could select whether I wanted the the layout of for e.g. this thread, to be displayed as newest post at the top or bottom of the page.  they're at the bottom at the mo.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> OOoh, just started sleeting with a vengeance - it's slipping down the windows and settling on the windowsills!  No, I don;t think so Northerner - on the previous forum I could select whether I wanted the the layout of for e.g. this thread, to be displayed as newest post at the top or bottom of the page.  they're at the bottom at the mo.


I'll look into it


----------



## runner

Thanks but don't worry if too much hassle - it's just personal preference.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Thanks but don't worry if too much hassle - it's just personal preference.


I'm afraid I can't find any such option in the personal preferences or in the 'background' parameters, sorry 

Good morning everyone  Thought it would be really cold this morning, but it's actually quite overcast so I was quite toasty on my run. Very gloomy at the moment, but don't think it's quite cold enough to snow here  -any snow where you are?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

No snow today bitterly cold though and overcast. Have decided to hibernate for the foreseeable future


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> I'm afraid I can't find any such option in the personal preferences or in the 'background' parameters, sorry
> 
> Good morning everyone  Thought it would be really cold this morning, but it's actually quite overcast so I was quite toasty on my run. Very gloomy at the moment, but don't think it's quite cold enough to snow here  -any snow where you are?


No problem - thanks for looking - it's just personal preference.


----------



## runner

Morning all - very quiet in here!  Hope everyone's OK.


----------



## Flutterby

Morning Runner, the cold weather has caused mass hibernation of forumites!!


----------



## runner

Hi Flutterby - I think you're right - or their supposed to be working like me


----------



## AlisonM

Marmite flavoured Easter eggs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Marmite flavoured Easter eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


What??? Really?


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> What??? Really?


Yes, really. A pal on another forum found them while out shopping today. She didn't say where, she was too traumatised.


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> Marmite flavoured Easter eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Hmmm, perhaps it works like the chill and chocolate or salt and chocolate thing??  I'd give it a taste, but don't
 think I could eat a whole one!!


----------



## runner

Sunny here today, but not emptying me enough to get out into the garden yet.  A walk with the dog will be sufficient alongside a lazy day methinks.


----------



## Northerner

More gloom here, was foggy and gloomy earlier, now just gloomy  At least it's a bit warmer!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Not to bad here, have been out in the garden for 30 minutes doing some clearing. Would have been longer if I had the energy to do a bit more.


----------



## AlisonM

Gloomy here too and I've in the low 4s most of the day, so I've been a bad girl and had a steak & mushroom pie, baked sweet potato and a mix of veg that needed using up. Hopefully, the pastry will keep me from hypo hell for the night. I've stocked up on jelly babies just in case. Usually, if we have pies, I leave the pastry.


----------



## runner

Hope you're BG stays stable overnight Alison and is Ok tomorrow.


----------



## Andy HB

Windy this morning in Mid-Wales. Rattling the plasterboard outside which is waiting to cover some new stud walls for an en-suite we're having constructed.

New combi-boiler has been installed which means the old cold and hot water tanks in the bathroom have gone. The space they took up will be used by a new shower (we currently only have a bath). Mmmm, shower!  I miss having a shower!

Also, to cap it all, we're getting a wood burner installed downstairs in our 'snug'. An old 1930's decrepit triplex grate cooker/boiler/fire has been removed leaving a nice hole ready to receive the burner. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Northerner

Lots of changes afoot Andy! Sounds great!  Wind starting up here too, and a thoroughly miserable day predicted


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Pretty dull day here too.  Sounds good Andy - love my power shower - did wonders for my back and wakes me up in the mornings and eases those aches and pains!  Also have a multi fuel stove - one of the best things I persuaded my OH to do (even he admits it now!)  Great when there's  a power cut, and we've been lucky enough not to have had to buy any wood for the last 2 winters (we do use some coal as well.)  One tip - we bought a fan for the top of the fire which disperses the heat into the room - it's powered by the heat of the fire.


----------



## Andy HB

Oh yes, we've seen those fans! I went into toad of toad Hall mode when I saw them!


----------



## runner

Andy HB said:


> Oh yes, we've seen those fans! I went into toad of toad Hall mode when I saw them!


LOl


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Andy HB said:


> Also, to cap it all, we're getting a wood burner installed downstairs in our 'snug'. An old 1930's decrepit triplex grate cooker/boiler/fire has been removed leaving a nice hole ready to receive the burner. Can't wait!!!


Ooh lucky you, I used to love my multi fuel stove in my previous property. Unlike you though I had to make the hole bigger for it to fit. Lovely rockery appeared as by magic in the garden.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Weather is disgusting down in Cornwall, rain, rain and more rain. Weather warnings have been issued by the met office


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Weather is disgusting down in Cornwall, rain, rain and more rain. Weather warnings have been issued by the met office


Stay safe, warm and dry Sue


----------



## runner

OOOh Sue - hope everyone stays safe.  No rain here _yet_


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Thank you @Northerner and @runner hopefully where I live it wont flood so far so good regarding the high winds as these have not appeared yet. One bonus though is it's very mild. Flotation aids may be needed when I venture out to refill the bird feeders


----------



## Northerner

Cold, very wet and very blustery on my run this morning  First time in 35 years I have run using a head torch - wasn't as bad as I thought 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## stephknits

The weather here is tropical, my drinks are free and served regularly drugs are amazing...


----------



## Robin

stephknits said:


> The weather here is tropical, my drinks are free and served regularly drugs are amazing...


ooh, Steph. You haven't managed to build a raft and escape yet, then. How are you doing?


----------



## Northerner

Ooh yes Steph! Let us know how you are, I do hope you are on the mend and not too bored! Have you knitted some internal organs for the nurses to play with?


----------



## runner

Morning all - it's been windy!


----------



## stephknits

Am hoping to leave my tropical pad today.  Was supposed to be leaving yesterday but a standoff between the surgery team the the diabetes team occurred and the diabetes team won.  Over ruled this morningb y my consultant.  I winter really believe until I am in the car on the way home.


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Am hoping to leave my tropical pad today.  Was supposed to be leaving yesterday but a standoff between the surgery team the the diabetes team occurred and the diabetes team won.  Over ruled this morningb y my consultant.  I winter really believe until I am in the car on the way home.


Hope you make it home today Steph!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hope you are home soon @stephknits  and make a full recovery.

Weather didn't turn out as bad as expected yesterday met office have promised more rain today though


----------



## AlisonM

All quiet here, but the Borders really took a bettering.

I'm off out with my neighbour for tea this afternoon, we're off to a place called The Storehouse at Foulis Ferry, scenery, shopping and food. What more could a girl want? TTFN.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

AlisonM said:


> All quiet here, but the Borders really took a bettering.
> 
> I'm off out with my neighbour for tea this afternoon, we're off to a place called The Storehouse at Foulis Ferry, scenery, shopping and food. What more could a girl want? TTFN.


Hope you had or have fun


----------



## AlisonM

Cromarty was wet and windy but The Storehouse was great. Cheerful, helpful staff, lovely food and the best cuppa I’ve had in a while. We ended up having a late lunch rather than tea, though my pal was eyeing up a meringue the size of an Hawaiian Island. I had a lamb stew with mixed veg, oooh it were grand. The chum had soup and a salad. Portions were huge and I struggled but womanfully managed to finish, I won’t eat again till tea time tomorrow though, I’m stuffed. We really enjoyed ourselves, pottering about the shop afterwards where there were lots of lovely treats, but couldn’t really hang about as it was getting a bit rough out and we wanted to get back across the bridge before the weather closed it. A big lorry in front of us was weaving a bit as we crossed, he was going far too fast. Anyway, if any of you are up here with wheels, The Storehouse at Foulis Ferry, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear you had a good time Alison


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Pleased you enjoyed yourself Alison.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. Guide Dog planning meeting this morning followed by my longest serving friend taking me out for a late lunch so that I can chat everything through with her.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. Guide Dog planning meeting this morning followed by my longest serving friend taking me out for a late lunch so that I can chat everything through with her.


Hope you have a great day! 

Very cold here early on, but the Sun has been out and warmed things up a bit so now it's really nice and Spring-like! Apparently, this won't last!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. I've had a great day. Lovely time this morning with lots doggy fuss. 15 minutes after I got home home my friend picked me up and we went out for a delicious afternoon tea Guide Dog social tomorrow morning and then a chill out afternoon so that I have the energy to enjoy the weekend with Mark. How was your day?


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. I've had a great day. Lovely time this morning with lots doggy fuss. 15 minutes after I got home home my friend picked me up and we went out for a delicious afternoon tea Guide Dog social tomorrow morning and then a chill out afternoon so that I have the energy to enjoy the weekend with Mark. How was your day?


Sounds good!  I had a boring day in comparison, but at least it was a sunny one!


----------



## AlisonM

Run out of spoons, off to bed, night all.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Run out of spoons, off to bed, night all.


Sleep well


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Night Alison, sleep well.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Nice morning here today, although it was a bit chilly (and dark!) out on my run, brrrr! Warmed up by the end though, and good to see that it's starting to get light around 7 am at last! Hurrah! 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## AlisonM

I have no spoons at all today, feeling miserable and I'm struggling to stay awake. Blood sugars in the low 4s so I'm having to keep my eyes open and test watching for hypos. Jelly babies and carbs are to hand just in case. I'm so tired though.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I have no spoons at all today, feeling miserable and I'm struggling to stay awake. Blood sugars in the low 4s so I'm having to keep my eyes open and test watching for hypos. Jelly babies and carbs are to hand just in case. I'm so tired though.


Hope you are able to get some restorative rest Alison, and those numbers stay up for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AlisonM

Can't handle it any longer, got to take a nap. Back later.


----------



## AlisonM

I'm back and awake, feeling very shaky though as the dreaded hypo struck and disturbed my lovely nap. I was down to 2.3 by the time I noticed and have been chugging JBs and a bit of banana which has me back over the 4.0 limit, at least for now. Sigh.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I'm back and awake, feeling very shaky though as the dreaded hypo struck and disturbed my lovely nap. I was down to 2.3 by the time I noticed and have been chugging JBs and a bit of banana which has me back over the 4.0 limit, at least for now. Sigh.


Grrr!!!! Hope things settle for you now {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AlisonM

Hypo again dammit!! Woke up about an hour ago, feeling yuck and tested, 2.0. Sigh. Banana toastie and I've managed to reach the giddy heights of 3.7 an hour later. I've half-inched some of bother's full fat coke and am waiting to see if that helps, if not, I'll be knicking his chips as well. I'm out of jelly babies and biscuits, there is some of his home made bread, which is revolting and a pot of strawberry jam if I get desperate. Sadly, there are no shops open in Snechie at this time of day.


----------



## AlisonM

Oh goody, I may not need the chips after all, I'm up to 4.4.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Oh goody, I may not need the chips after all, I'm up to 4.4.


Perishing pancreas! Hope you are better today Alison


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Perishing pancreas! Hope you are better today Alison


Not really, I had another one about 6am and am now suffering a lovely hypo hangover. At least my numbers are reasonable in the high sixes atm. I really hope they'll stay put.


----------



## AlisonM

Been to the docs today and got poked, prodded and tied into a pretzel, only for him to tell me what I already knew. I've lost a marked degree of flexibility. "Ya think? What was your first clue, the lack of bendyness or the screams of agony?" He's upped the dose of pain pills and is referring me back to rheumtology and a neurologist. In the mean time, I'm suffering and going to have an early night. *SULK*.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Been to the docs today and got poked, prodded and tied into a pretzel, only for him to tell me what I already knew. I've lost a marked degree of flexibility. "Ya think? What was your first clue, the lack of bendyness or the screams of agony?" He's upped the dose of pain pills and is referring me back to rheumtology and a neurologist. In the mean time, I'm suffering and going to have an early night. *SULK*.


Hope you manage to get some good rest {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Rosiecarmel

It was lovely and sunny and warm here. Been out sunbathing all day sipping pina coladas


Then I woke up!!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> It was lovely and sunny and warm here. Been out sunbathing all day sipping pina coladas
> 
> 
> Then I woke up!!


Hehe!  Blummin' freezing here this morning for my run - literally, it was -2C  Enjoyed the run but it was very painful as the feeling started to come back into my fingers afterwards! Ouch!   I think the cold is affecting my interweb connection too, very dodgy this morning. I suppose the data is getting frozen before it gets to me...

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Robin

Frosty start here too. Because our fence succumbed to the gales, fencer is coming to repair it today, so I had to cut back all the clematis off it yesterday. The poor little newly cut stems won't have appreciated the dip in temperature.


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Hope your BGs aren't playing you up now Alison.  Had yet more vivid 'struggling' type dreams last night (do most nights) and woke up feeling very tired again.  Think I'm getting to the point where I must just plug in headphones and switch on radio during the night!


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I'm planning on having a nice day today, fingers crossed. I've got a lot of Guide Dog admin work to catch up with and I also need to do work on a fiction writing course. If I can focus myself I should hopefully get it done in 2-3 hours but concentration isn't great, M has had an extremely stressful week at work, probably the most stressful ever but he has done really well. I'm so proud of him so I've placed a Tesco order of champagne and sushi for tonight


----------



## runner

Morning AJ - good luck with the work, and enjoy your evening   Very frosty here!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Very frosty here too  

Hope your day goes well Amanda - Great news about M, enjoy your C&S!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Runner and Northerner. I'm really pleased that I've had a good day. I could only manage a couple of hours on the computer but I managed to get a load of Guide Dog work done and even did the first exercise on my creative writing course - it's just a very short online course which isn't assessed but has got me writing. Cold and windy here.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Runner and Northerner. I'm really pleased that I've had a good day. I could only manage a couple of hours on the computer but I managed to get a load of Guide Dog work done and even did the first exercise on my creative writing course - it's just a very short online course which isn't assessed but has got me writing. Cold and windy here.


Well done Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner I've just done a word count and I've written 830 words today for my creative writing course I'm only a week behind with the work.........I would open the champagne but Mark is still on the train!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning every one, I've not been around for awhile, been in bed for almost three weeks with a severe chest infection. Looking forward to seeing my 6 month old Great Grandaughter later, not seen her since I've been ill, they are visiting later to celebrate my 77th birthday today.
Hope you all have a great week-end.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning every one, I've not been around for awhile, been in bed for almost three weeks with a severe chest infection. Looking forward to seeing my 6 month old Great Grandaughter later, not seen her since I've been ill, they are visiting later to celebrate my 77th birthday today.
> Hope you all have a great week-end.*


Good morning John!  Very sorry to hear you have been so poorly, I hope you are feeling much better now. Enjoy your day with your great grandaughter - happy birthday!!!


----------



## stephknits

Happy birthday John.  I have been off work now since 19th January and have another week off before (hopefully) starting back again on 1st March.  Life is certainly very different when you can't move around much and has made me see how lucky I am normally when I take my health for granted.  I have watched a lot of rubbish telly - I got a bit obsessed with tattoo fixers...  I have read a few easy to read books (like Reubus), I have done some colouring in and have even resorted to a puzzle.  Along with flower arranging all the bouquets I have received all these things have been provided by lovely friends and family.


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Happy birthday John.  I have been off work now since 19th January and have another week off before (hopefully) starting back again on 1st March.  Life is certainly very different when you can't move around much and has made me see how lucky I am normally when I take my health for granted.  I have watched a lot of rubbish telly - I got a bit obsessed with tattoo fixers...  I have read a few easy to read books (like Reubus), I have done some colouring in and have even resorted to a puzzle.  Along with flower arranging all the bouquets I have received all these things have been provided by lovely friends and family.


Hope you are well on the road to recovery steph  I managed to dissuade the DF from coming over to 'entertain' you during your convalescence!


----------



## delb t

Not posted for a while!- Hope everyone is ok- H got a 1st for his 2nd physiotherapy placement lets hope he can sort his mums aching hips soon!


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Not posted for a while!- Hope everyone is ok- H got a 1st for his 2nd physiotherapy placement lets hope he can sort his mums aching hips soon!


Fabulous! Many congratulations to him!


----------



## Northerner

Brrr!!!! F-f-f-f-reeezing on my run this morning - literally, at -3C  Thanks to thermals I was nice and toasty except fingers that were like blocks of ice 

Sunny now, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Stitch147

Its nice and sunny in central london but was chilly on my walk to the office. I like mornings like this though.


----------



## AJLang

Poor you with the cold weather Northerner. I'm having a morning completely different from what I planned! Gel nails are now glittery red, after an hour of pampering by the beautician. I then went and bought my favourite Lush bath bombs. Then M&S to buy prawn salad to go with stuffed plaice for tonight's dinner. I then decided to make the most of it and I'm in a cafe having just had pannini with a glass of wine and they're playing Abba!!!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Poor you with the cold weather Northerner. I'm having a morning completely different from what I planned! Gel nails are now glittery red, after an hour of pampering by the beautician. I then went and bought my favourite Lush bath bombs. Then M&S to buy prawn salad to go with stuffed plaice for tonight's dinner. I then decided to make the most of it and I'm in a cafe having just had pannini with a glass of wine and they're playing Abba!!!


Sounds great! Enjoy!  Are you sure they are playing Abba, or might it just be in your head? What song is it?


----------



## AJLang

Ha ha it's not in my head! It was One of Us!!


----------



## Stitch147

I have my MP3 player on shuffle when I walk to work and found myself singing along to 'Happy New Year' by ABBA this morning.


----------



## Steff

Evening all a bit late but hope everyone is well x x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all a bit late but hope everyone is well x x


I was tucked up in bed when you posted this Steff  Hope you are well and not working too hard!


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Evening all a bit late but hope everyone is well x x



Hi Steff long time no see, hope you are keeping well, thanks for my belated birthday wishes xx

I noticed from your new photo that you have changed your hairstyle


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, nippy this morning.

Looking forward to one of my favourite meals this evening, Sea Bass with water cress and spinach salad.

John.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, nippy this morning.
> 
> Looking forward to one of my favourite meals this evening, Sea Bass with water cress and spinach salad.
> 
> John.*


Good morning John, sounds lovely!  A bit chilly here too, but not as bad as yesterday. There's a cold wind blowing from the east, but it will probably have warmed up by the time it reaches you, as it will have picked up all the heat escaping from my draughty house!


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Hi Steff long time no see, hope you are keeping well, thanks for my belated birthday wishes xx
> 
> I noticed from your new photo that you have changed your hairstyle


Morning John, lovely to hear from you huni, And yes a whole new look haha x


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> I have my MP3 player on shuffle when I walk to work and found myself singing along to 'Happy New Year' by ABBA this morning.


Good for you Stitch. I have photos of me with both Benny and Bjorn of Abba after I gatecrashed a party when I was 40


----------



## AJLang

Hello John. I hope you enjoyed the sea bass.
I've got front row tickets to see Jason Donovan tonight


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Hello John. I hope you enjoyed the sea bass.
> I've got front row tickets to see Jason Donovan tonight


Hope you enjoy the concert!  

Good morning all  A bit chilly again on my run this morning, but not as bad as the weatherman predicted - started to warm up at about 3 miles!  Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Very cold this morning managed to walk the dog and I think even his little legs were shaking when we got home lol x


----------



## ukjohn

AJLang said:


> Hello John. I hope you enjoyed the sea bass.
> I've got front row tickets to see Jason Donovan tonight



Hope you enjoyed your concert Amanda.

I'm not a big lover of fish Amanda but tried Sea Bass last year for the first time and found it to be so nice it's now become one of my favourite meals, nice cooked with ginger and lime butter with a crispy skin. 

John.


----------



## ukjohn




----------



## runner

Evening all.  I hope you are all feeling a lot better - Happy late birthday John!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning  everyone, hope you all have a good day. Its been raining all morning here in Bristol.
It's rosey's shower day today, she loves that, sits there with her wings spread enjoying the spray of water on her from the spray bottle, then I get my shower when she sits on my shoulder and shakes herself dry 

John.*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John  Good to hear Rosey is doing well! How old is she now?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone.  John, Rosey's shower day sounds good.


----------



## runner

Evening all.  Hope you're all feeling well.  Just got back from singing and thought I was thirstier and drinking more water than normal, then realised I'd been in such a rush to get there I hadn't taken my background insulin nor my rapid for my dinner.  Tested and my BG's off the richter scale, so just had gallons of insulin and drinking lots of water, diet coke and tea!  Got a headache


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Evening all.  Hope you're all feeling well.  Just got back from singing and thought I was thirstier and drinking more water than normal, then realised I'd been in such a rush to get there I hadn't taken my background insulin nor my rapid for my dinner.  Tested and my BG's off the richter scale, so just had gallons of insulin and drinking lots of water, diet coke and tea!  Got a headache


Oh dear!  I hope you managed to get things under control and no problems in the night {{{HUGS}}} Don't do that again!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Oh dear!  I hope you managed to get things under control and no problems in the night {{{HUGS}}} Don't do that again!


Thanks - yes, they gradually came down and back to a reasonable 7 this morning.  I usually test and take my insulin before I eat, unless I'm not sure how much I'm going to eat - must make sure I go back to that regime and remember it's more important than anything else!

Dull and wet today.  Off to visit MIL and FIL tomorrow to help them set up their 1st computer (in their mid-eighties).  I think they'll master the basics and once my MIL discovers googling, I don't think my FIL will get a look in!


----------



## stephknits

Hey runner, it's a surprisingly easy mistake to make, isn't it (she says hopefully).  Good luck with the computers, sounds like fun.  Am back at work this week and am off to Gainsborough's House for our BIG monthly meeting, here's hoping I don't nod off half way through.


----------



## Northerner

My Dad got on quite well with the computer well into his 80s  He had a few sites set up to automatically load in his web browser, so that made things a bit easier to get to the things he used every day 

Bright and sunny here this morning!  A bit cold out on my run - grass was a little crunchy, but not too bad and I was toasty in my space pants 

Hope the snow doesn't spoil anyone's plans for the day, it's looking like we will escape (hurrah! )


----------



## AJLang

I'm glad you're mor stable this morning Runner. I'm having a lazy day today so that I have energy for my London trip tomorrow. I'm going to make some bread and an Italian aubergine meal for dinner


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. We had a little bit of snow today but it soon stopped. Busy day today. Leaving at 7.45 to go to Moorfields London. Then, if everything goes to plan, Libertys, Somerset House and the basement bar at Fortnum and Masons


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. We had a little bit of snow today but it soon stopped. Busy day today. Leaving at 7.45 to go to Moorfields London. Then, if everything goes to plan, Libertys, Somerset House and the basement bar at Fortnum and Masons


I hope all goes well Amanda 

Very cold here today, with heavy frost - brrrr!!!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Perishing out there and not to warm indoors either, swear im losing my Northern Traits and im turning into a soft southener lol x 

Have a nice wkend guys


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all,
> Perishing out there and not to warm indoors either, swear im losing my Northern Traits and im turning into a soft southener lol x
> 
> Have a nice wkend guys


I'm definitely turning into a soft Southern Jessie, Steff


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I hope all goes well Amanda
> 
> Very cold here today, with heavy frost - brrrr!!!


Thank you Northerner.
Lovely and sunny here. I can't believe that is my second Mother's Day without Susie. We will go and buy some Susie flowers to day. I might make some cakes for Mark. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, bit chilly this morning but clouding over and warming up a little right now.

Amanda, good morning, hope you find some nice flowers for Susie, I'm sure she will look down on them with pride.

John.*


----------



## AJLang

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, bit chilly this morning but clouding over and warming up a little right now.
> 
> Amanda, good morning, hope you find some nice flowers for Susie, I'm sure she will look down on them with pride.
> 
> John.*


Thank you John x


----------



## ukjohn

Enjoy the coffee and have a great start to the new week every one.

John


----------



## Northerner

Thanks John!  I hope you have a great day as well


----------



## AJLang

Thank you John. Good afternoon everyone. I bought myself a four week bus pass yesterday so that I didn't have to think about the price each time I catch the bus. I used it today and it went better than planned. I went to town to buy some bath bombs and bumped into one of my friends. Spent half an hour chatting and got lots of lovely kisses from his Guide Dog


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you John. Good afternoon everyone. I bought myself a four week bus pass yesterday so that I didn't have to think about the price each time I catch the bus. I used it today and it went better than planned. I went to town to buy some bath bombs and bumped into one of my friends. Spent half an hour chatting and got lots of lovely kisses from his Guide Dog


Sounds good Amanda  Those passes are a good idea these days, given the individual prices charged for single fares  Hope you are able to get a lot of value from it!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan I hope to get good value out of it


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I was planning to go shopping today but the weather is awful. I think I will hibernate, do some reading, work on my computer and have a nice bath


----------



## Robin

AJLang said:


> Good morning everyone. I was planning to go shopping today but the weather is awful. I think I will hibernate, do some reading, work on my computer and have a nice bath


Good idea, AJ, I couldn't believe it when I looked out of the window this morning, the river is all over the flood meadows again. Didn't realise it had rained that much! (we are OK, we’re on top of the hill)


----------



## AlisonM

Hi all, nice sunny day here. Freezing as usual though. Off to craft club this afternoon to give my first southpaw crochet lesson, I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Stitch147

AlisonM said:


> Hi all, nice sunny day here. Freezing as usual though. Off to craft club this afternoon to give my first southpaw crochet lesson, I'm looking forward to that.



Have fun.


----------



## Steff

Evening all, 
Blimey was lovely to see the sun was out all day, so nice to see , didnt see much of it at work mind you, x x hope you lot are all good


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all,
> Blimey was lovely to see the sun was out all day, so nice to see , didnt see much of it at work mind you, x x hope you lot are all good


Hi Steff, good to see you again  Yes, lovely day today!


----------



## Steff

Evening guys x
Well a nice lonnnggg weekend off back tuesday yay, treated myself to a new toaster today, cant say I dont like to treat myself well lol.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening guys x
> Well a nice lonnnggg weekend off back tuesday yay, treated myself to a new toaster today, cant say I dont like to treat myself well lol.


Livin' life in the fast lane, eh Steff?  Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Livin' life in the fast lane, eh Steff?  Enjoy your weekend!


Morning Alan,
OOhh yes this girls best friend aint diamonds its morphy richards toasters lol


----------



## runner

Afternoon all.  Sorry I've not been on for a while - just busy and don't realise how long it's been when I don't get the email prompts!  Hope you all had enjoyable Easters and did;t suffer too much with the weather.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Afternoon all.  Sorry I've not been on for a while - just busy and don't realise how long it's been when I don't get the email prompts!  Hope you all had enjoyable Easters and did;t suffer too much with the weather.


Hi runner!  Better busy than bored, I always say!


----------



## runner

Morning all - sunny start to the day!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all - sunny start to the day!


Good morning runner! Very sunny here too, but a bit on the chilly side!  Looking forward to the days when the sunshine also heralds a bit of warmth!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I can see sun!! It's been hiding behind clouds all morning but I can tell it desperately wants to come out!


----------



## Annette

Rosiecarmel said:


> I can see sun!! It's been hiding behind clouds all morning but I can tell it desperately wants to come out!


I can see the sunlight reflected off the building opposite my office window (which looks onto a courtyard, so in order to see the sky I have to climb onto the desk and stick my head out of the window...) And by the weekend, it'll be cloudy and rainy, I'll bet.


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Good morning runner! Very sunny here too, but a bit on the chilly side!  Looking forward to the days when the sunshine also heralds a bit of warmth!


How's the running going?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> How's the running going?


Sore point! Or rather, sore ankle - I hurt my ankle just over two weeks ago and although it is much better it's still sore so don't want to risk running on it yet. Basically, it's scuppered my training for the Southampton Half Marathon 

How about you - are you living up to your User Name?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

When is the half marathon, Northener? Will you still be able to do it?


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> When is the half marathon, Northener? Will you still be able to do it?


It's on the 24th of April. I don't think I will have built up enough mileage by then and don't want to do it if I'm going to struggle over the last 5 miles. I've run lots of half marathons and marathons so don't have to 'prove' myself, and wanted to get a better time this year than last year, but it doesn't look like that will happen now - will have to try next year!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Sore point! Or rather, sore ankle - I hurt my ankle just over two weeks ago and although it is much better it's still sore so don't want to risk running on it yet. Basically, it's scuppered my training for the Southampton Half Marathon
> 
> How about you - are you living up to your User Name?


Ouch!  Hope its getting better.  No 'fraid not, stopped running ages ago when I had  policeman's heel and some knee problems, and was told it would be better to walk because of the pressure on my joints, rather than running.  However, have been thinking about it again lately, particularly as I've been back to Yoga for over a year now and feel muscles around joints are stronger......


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all hope everyones well


Hiya Steff, hope the sun is shining where you are - it's turned out nice here this afternoon!


----------



## Mark Parrott

What a beautiful day its been today. We were suppose to have a thunderstorm at lunch time but thankfully didnt materialize.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> What a beautiful day its been today. We were suppose to have a thunderstorm at lunch time but thankfully didnt materialize.


It's been a proper warm, sunny Spring day here - lovely!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Lovely sunshine this morning, but I have just pegged the washing out and it is FREEZING!!!!  Brrrr!!!

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Mark Parrott

Started off beautiful today but now as dull as dishwater out there.


----------



## Carolg

Sunny but cold here. Washing blowing in the breeze


----------



## Northerner

Sun's gone now - think that's it for the day!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, very cloudy here today as well not cold though. Angel has found a dashing boy friend (7 month old English setter) so we have to meet down in the woods at 8 AM prompt so they can play and walk together  We have also been back to the vets again today for more ear checks


----------



## Andy HB

Hello peeps!

Just want to wish everyone well today.

Also, I want to invite any new members to sample the delights of this wonderful 'tropical island' where one can discuss anything and everything and perhaps indulge in some silliness.

Everything goes here (don't be shy).

Andy


----------



## Northerner

It's a bit of a deserted island these days Andy!  

Wonderful WARM spring day today, with more to come for the rest of the week! Fabulous! Even got the Factor 50 out today!


----------



## Andy HB

I spent allow it indoors, opening postal votes ready for the count tomorrow.  Three ballot papers to sort for the local council, Welsh Assembly and Police and Crime Commissioner elections.

But it was a lovely sunny day here too.


----------



## Annette

I think I saw the sun through my office window 
It'd better stay nice for the weekend, that's all I've got to say...


----------



## Robin

Annette Anderson said:


> I think I saw the sun through my office window
> It'd better stay nice for the weekend, that's all I've got to say...


It's supposed to get even warmer, was it really snowing a week ago?


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> It's supposed to get even warmer, was it really snowing a week ago?


Indeed - astonishing turnabouts in weather, those climate-change naysayers haven't really got a leg to stand on, have they? Every year these days brings a new weather 'record' - the highest, lowest, warmest, wettest, coldest since records began. I remember that the end of April last year was especially warm, so we are about a week later with it this year.


----------



## Andy HB

Lovely day today. Went to the Polling Station in my summer shirt! Blinded the locals!!

Andy 

p.s. I'm ashamed to mention it, but all my postal vote opening was just for the Welsh Assembly and PCC vote. There is no local council election. I just assumed that because there were three ballot papers, there were three elections. But, it looks like two of them are for the Welsh Assembly. One for a specific person and one for a group (some sort of proportional representation, I guess. Very odd!).


----------



## Mark Parrott

It certainly has been lovely today. Sadly, we sold nothing today at our pop up shop, but neither did anyone else. Apart from a few stragglers, it was dead. Those that did turn up did like our stuff though. We got a few wows. Should be busier tomorrow.


----------



## Robin

Went for a 7 mile walk along the Malverns today, and it was t shirt weather and spectacular views. This time last week in Scotland it was snowing.
Which leads on to my diabetic point. Similar length walk last week, (probably more strenuous because it was steeper) had no problem with BGs afterwards. Whereas today, because it was hot, I reckon I've popped about 40g worth of unbolused-for fast acting carbs since we got home, just to keep the blood sugars up.


----------



## Northerner

Well, it's supposed to be a sunny day here, but it's not looking very promising so far - very gloomy!  

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Andy HB

Started very wet this morning but ended up a beautiful warm sunny day today. I enjoyed a nice 7 mile cycle ride from Builth Wells back home. Needed to cool down when I got home though!


----------



## Northerner

I sat in the garden watching the weeds grow and reading about Khrushchev


----------



## Mark Parrott

Looks pretty ropey for tomorrow.  It's out last day at our pop up shop & looks like it maybe a complete wash out.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Looks pretty ropey for tomorrow.  It's out last day at our pop up shop & looks like it maybe a complete wash out.


Cloudy and wet here today  Still very warm though, can we have it a bit cooler at night please?

Hope if it is raining that it drives everyone into your shop @Mark Parrott


----------



## Carolg

Not bad here today,good morning everyone


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> Cloudy and wet here today  Still very warm though, can we have it a bit cooler at night please?
> 
> Hope if it is raining that it drives everyone into your shop @Mark Parrott


Nice thought but our shop is only a beach hut so not much room inside. We have to sit outside. It's a fine weather shopping experience.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Woke up to the sound of fireworks this morning, thought WTH? Sure enough, just down the road there is a shop that sells, among other things, fireworks - there's now thick black smoke pouring out of it, sirens blaring and the occasional pretty sparkles in the air. Hoping no-one has got hurt, might wander down there later to have a look.


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Steff

Evening all x , blimey Alan its been very hot lately at work for me but not as hot as that fire looks sheesh


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all x , blimey Alan its been very hot lately at work for me but not as hot as that fire looks sheesh


It even made the national news!  Fortunately, I live far enough away not to have to evacuate, feel sorry for those who had to leave their homes, especially as it started at just gone 5am! 

Hope all is well with you Steff


----------



## Mark Parrott

I saw it on the news.


----------



## palmoff

Joining thread..

Woke up to a huge parrot siting on my head, went to the beach with parrot perched on head.
Walked around for a bit lost my parrot, looked for parrot got bored so I bought some grapes off a grape seller.
Talked to some horse riding squirrels who were on strike because they felt they shouldn't be jockeying when their job is to bury their nuts, flew home on an anemic dog got home, bathed in rum-baba's and ambrosia custard then went to bed to  dream of normal.


----------



## Northerner

palmoff said:


> Joining thread..
> 
> Woke up to a huge parrot siting on my head, went to the beach with parrot perched on head.
> Walked around for a bit lost my parrot, looked for parrot got bored so I bought some grapes off a grape seller.
> Talked to some horse riding squirrels who were on strike because they felt they shouldn't be jockeying when their job is to bury their nuts, flew home on an anemic dog got home, bathed in rum-baba's and ambrosia custard then went to bed to  dream of normal.


Are you _sure _you haven't had a hypo?


----------



## runner

Hello folks - hope all is good with you all.  Just finished horrendously busy time with work - lost contact with the forum a bit


----------



## stephknits

Hello runner, great to hear from you.  How is the singing going?  Hope work will ease off for you, especially now summer is coming (hopefully)


----------



## runner

stephknits said:


> Hello runner, great to hear from you.  How is the singing going?  Hope work will ease off for you, especially now summer is coming (hopefully)


HI,  Just building up to our first performance of the year at a 'Picnic in the Park', then our annual charity concert.  How's things with you?


----------



## stephknits

Ooh, which park are you picnicking in?  Things are going ok for me, all better from my surgery earlier this year, but my diabetes is still messing around.  I think the Disbetes fairy is having a laugh.  Still, I shall Ge boring her with a week long DAFNE course soon, so that should keep her busy for a while... 
Am off for half term for my husband's idea of a dream holiday to the Outer Hebrides.  Am probably looking forward to my week in the hospital education department more.  No offence to the beautiful Scotland, but it is a very long way away from Suffolk, in a small campervan with two children.  Ho hum


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hello folks - hope all is good with you all.  Just finished horrendously busy time with work - lost contact with the forum a bit


Hi runner, nice to hear from you again  Sorry you have been busy - hope it was a 'good' busy!  Was hoping you might be able to make the Norwich Forum Meet yesterday, it would be good to see you again at a future one


----------



## AlisonM

It's absolutely heaving down out there, the noise is incredible what with the thunder rolling round the hills and water pouring in gutters. I reckon a Pink Floyd concert would be quieter.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> It's absolutely heaving down out there, the noise is incredible what with the thunder rolling round the hills and water pouring in gutters. I reckon a Pink Floyd concert would be quieter.


We seem to have largely escaped here today - had a massive downpour and thunderstorm yesterday though - how am I supposed to do the gardening if the weather won't stay nice?


----------



## Carolg

Wellies and pack a Mac Alan. Good look with flowery gardening gloves??


----------



## Carolg

Off for pj's, furry baffies, glass of rose and bit of tv. Alarm switched off for morning and looking forward to weekend zzzzz


----------



## runner

Morning all - I keep loosing the email reminders when there's a post and time slips by.....   Hope you're all good.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all - I keep loosing the email reminders when there's a post and time slips by.....   Hope you're all good.


Hu @runner ! Good to hear from you!  I'm fine thanks, hope all is good with you


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Hu @runner ! Good to hear from you!  I'm fine thanks, hope all is good with you


Yes fine thanks.  Just trying to sort out work hours so I get paid for what I do and can do a bit less!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Runner sorry for the delay in replying. It's good to hear from you.  I hope that you get your hours sorted out


----------



## AJLang

I'm hoping for a completely stress free day today.  So planning on doing very little apart from meditation and relaxation exercises, watching Saturday kitchen and enjoying a Lush bath bomb.  I may do something else later but I just need to chill


----------



## gail1

just cheaking to see how you all are mines a big full fat coke cola and burger and chips please


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> just cheaking to see how you all are mines a big full fat coke cola and burger and chips please


Coming right up Gail!  How are you doing?


----------



## delb t

Haven't posted for a while- H doing fine -finished his 2nd yr doing Physio with a 1st yeyy! - and all fine with Diabetes - has a lovely girlfriend- also a physio


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Haven't posted for a while- H doing fine -finished his 2nd yr doing Physio with a 1st yeyy! - and all fine with Diabetes - has a lovely girlfriend- also a physio


Ah! Lovely to hear from you - and with such excellent news as well! Many, many congratulations to H!  And it sounds like he's found a girl his Mum approves of!


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Delb! Great to hear from you and so pleased it's good news all round 
Well done H!


----------



## runner

Hi all - hope all is good with you.  Nice news Delb.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi all - hope all is good with you.  Nice news Delb.


Hi @runner, good to hear from you  Hope you are having a good summer! It would be great if you could make it along to the London Meet in November


----------



## runner

Life is incredibly busy at present, but I'll have a look.  Just realised today the portfolio-based qualification (Certificate in Local Council Administration) has to be completed by Feb, and I've only done 7 out of 30 units - my study plan's gone awry!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Life is incredibly busy at present, but I'll have a look.  Just realised today the portfolio-based qualification (Certificate in Local Council Administration) has to be completed by Feb, and I've only done 7 out of 30 units - my study plan's gone awry!


Oops! Where did the time go? Better get your head down!   Hope it's a 'good' busy


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Oops! Where did the time go? Better get your head down!   Hope it's a 'good' busy


Good with the singing group - not so good - still working!  Want to retire so I can see more of family/clear my clutter/spring clean/find the garden/learn my autoharp/learn the mandolin, etc. etc.


----------



## Andy HB

Hang on @Northerner! Why are the doors to the refurbished Banting & Best pub still locked? I wanna drink, NOW!!

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Hang on @Northerner! Why are the doors to the refurbished Banting & Best pub still locked? I wanna drink, NOW!!
> 
> Andy


El Presidente tried to run off with the till and took the keys with him!  He's been apprehended now, and the scandal swept under the carpet...


----------



## AlisonM

Brrrrr! S'cold out there! Just got back from the shop and I'm shivering, I need a nice big mulled wine I can't get over in that bar, they have no class.


----------



## Steff

Morning all, hope alls well, its a nasty horrible wet day and a fine way to start October lol. have a good weekend one and all x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all, hope alls well, its a nasty horrible wet day and a fine way to start October lol. have a good weekend one and all x


Hiya @Steff! Good to hear from you  We've had nowt but rain and thunderstorms here this morning - it's still dark at 10am!  Hope you are well and have a good weekend planned, that doesn't depend on good weather!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hiya @Steff! Good to hear from you  We've had nowt but rain and thunderstorms here this morning - it's still dark at 10am!  Hope you are well and have a good weekend planned, that doesn't depend on good weather!


Hi ya Alan, well ive shopped online from Tesco today so dont have to head out anywhere at least before midday anyways.


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's quite bright here in Bridlington.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> It's quite bright here in Bridlington.


Ooh , fish and chips on the seafront .  Cold wind getting in all the nooks and crannies. Freezing cold North Sea. Shops shut for the season.

I love that coast.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

mikeyB said:


> Ooh , fish and chips on the seafront .  Cold wind getting in all the nooks and crannies. Freezing cold North Sea. Shops shut for the season.
> 
> I love that coast.


Now that sounds perfect to me.  It's still summer here in London with temperatures over 20...which is all wrong for the end of September.  I can't wait for bitterly cold weather to arrive.


----------



## Steff

Good Morning All,
Another single figure temp this morning suits me fine,hope everyones week is going well x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good Morning All,
> Another single figure temp this morning suits me fine,hope everyones week is going well x


Good morning Steff  Yes, could see my breath this morning when I went out for a paper!  Thinking about changing from the Summer duvet to the Autumn one!


----------



## Stitch147

Morning Steff, its definately getting fresh outside now. It may be time to get the jumpers out.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Got my jumper on. Can't put heating on yet as need oil tank filling.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone. A cloudy day here in Bristol with a hint of sunshine but still a bit chilly.
Hope you all have a peaceful and enjoyable day. I'm off to play hide and seek with my beautiful parrot Rosie,*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone. A cloudy day here in Bristol with a hint of sunshine but still a bit chilly.
> Hope you all have a peaceful and enjoyable day. I'm off to play hide and seek with my beautiful parrot Rosie,*


Morning John,
I hope you don't get a peck on the cheek from Rosie when she finds you.
Weather is lovely at the moment down in Cornwall did have very heavy rain about 6 am.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John and Sue  It was tipping down this morning so I had to postpone my run for a couple of hours - now we've got bright sunshine and it's actually quite warm!  They should make the weather men make it rain only in the middle of the night, what are we paying them for?


----------



## Rosiecarmel

It's so cold up norf today! I just can't seem to get warm.

Is it summer yet!


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's getting cold darn sarf as well. My feet are like blocks of ice.  Wifey is boiling as she has a built-in broken thermostat.  Got some logs today, so fire is now roaring away.


----------



## mikeyB

Do what I do, you two. Hibernate


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Well a tough a Geordie as I am, im now starting to feel the cold lol. have signs of a cold coming on which is always nice to have when your on a day off lol, Hope everyones well x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all,
> Well a tough a Geordie as I am, im now starting to feel the cold lol. have signs of a cold coming on which is always nice to have when your on a day off lol, Hope everyones well x


Hope the cold doesn't hang around Steff  You're probably going a bit soft, living down South for so long - it's affecting me these days too!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone. Dull cloudy damp start to the morning here in Bristol
Hope you all have a pleasant and enjoyable week.

*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone. Dull cloudy damp start to the morning here in Bristol
> Hope you all have a pleasant and enjoyable week.
> *


Good morning John!  An extremely gloomy day here today, in marked contrast to what was a beautifully sunny day yesterday! Hope you have a good week


----------



## mikeyB

Glorious sunny day up here. Not exactly warm, but you can't have everything


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Very miserable in West Yorkshire today! I am, however, laid on my sofa imagining I'm in a tropical island somewhere...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope the cold doesn't hang around Steff  You're probably going a bit soft, living down South for so long - it's affecting me these days too!


hehe Alan I was fine next day so my defences are still in good nick .


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bloody hell, it's freezing this morning!  Our first frost of the Winter months.


----------



## mikeyB

We had that last week. What's the prob? Didn't your mum tell you to put a warm vest on?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Even the dogs had their coats on for 7am walk this morning. All downhill from here. Although cold but dry is quite nice, wet and grey is awful and depressing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> We had that last week. What's the prob? Didn't your mum tell you to put a warm vest on?


Cheeky bar steward!


----------



## FergusC

Steff said:


> Well a tough a Geordie as I am, im now starting to feel the cold lol


So having to wear a T shirt!


----------



## Steff

FergusC said:


> So having to wear a T shirt!


lolol yeah Fergus had to do it for 1 day at least lol


----------



## delb t

still like to pop in now and again! - H in his final yr of physio!-phew where has the time gone!-got a 1st for his placement just completed and he starts another next week ..in Bideford.Hope you good folk are all ok


----------



## Steff

delb t said:


> still like to pop in now and again! - H in his final yr of physio!-phew where has the time gone!-got a 1st for his placement just completed and he starts another next week ..in Bideford.Hope you good folk are all ok


Sounds like one very son you have there Deb,congrats to him and all the best to him hope he succeeds in all he does x 

Hope everyones well, busy job hunting needed a break must of applied for nye on 25 jobs now waiting for the invites to interviews to flood my inbox lol x


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> still like to pop in now and again! - H in his final yr of physio!-phew where has the time gone!-got a 1st for his placement just completed and he starts another next week ..in Bideford.Hope you good folk are all ok


Fabulous! Well done H!  Hope his next placement goes as well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hope everyones well, busy job hunting needed a break must of applied for nye on 25 jobs now waiting for the invites to interviews to flood my inbox lol x


Hope you are spoilt for choice when the offers come piling in @Steff!


----------



## runner

Hi all.  Steff hope you find something soon x


----------



## stephknits

Great to hear from you runner, hope all good your end.  A bit nippy here on the island this morning.  Am off to de-ice the windscreen


----------



## Northerner

Well, it's been freezing here today, and they're talking about minus 9C tomorrow!  Had thought about going for a run tomorrow morning, but not only will it be dark, but probably icy too, so may just stay in bed  Stay warm everyone!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Well, it's been freezing here today, and they're talking about minus 9C tomorrow!  Had thought about going for a run tomorrow morning, but not only will it be dark, but probably icy too, so may just stay in bed  Stay warm everyone!


Sounds like a plan.  Just did our first Christmas performance with the Singers today - didn't go too badly wrong!  No pigs in blankets yet - are you waiting for December?


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, sunny but very cold here in Bristol this morning. Hope you all have a nice and productive day today.

John.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, sunny but very cold here in Bristol this morning. Hope you all have a nice and productive day today.
> 
> John.*


Hope you are having a good day John  Bright and sunny here too today, but was a bit chilly out on my run this morning


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, hope you all have a trouble free week.

John.*


----------



## Lindarose

Thankyou John. It's very wintry here in Norwich. A very crisp feeling outside so good to be indoors even if I am at work. Hope you have a good week too.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, hope you all have a trouble free week.
> 
> John.*


And you too John  So, what treat will great grandad/Santa be bringing great granddaughter this year?


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> And you too John  So, what treat will great grandad/Santa be bringing great granddaughter this year?



Well Alan, I have bought her an electrical driven scaled model BMW car that she can sit in and drive around the garden, she loves cars


----------



## ukjohn

How's that Alan, the car I bought her.
powered by 2 x 6volt rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> How's that Alan, the car I bought her.View attachment 2402
> powered by 2 x 6volt rechargeable batteries.


Fabulous!   Her eyes will be on stalks when she sees that!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

That's fantastic. Fancy another granddaughter...?!


----------



## ukjohn

Greyhound Gal said:


> That's fantastic. Fancy another granddaughter...?!



*Well Greyhound  Gal, there is a test first to acceptance, you need to sit on my lap and cuddle 

John.*


----------



## ukjohn

*Good Morning everyone, its a dull cloudy day in Bristol, looks like its going to rain.

Good luck with whatever you are doing today and I hope its a success.

John.*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John  Dull and foggy here in Southampton, but at least it's a bit warmer!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone from a sunny and warm Bristol.

John.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone from a sunny and warm Bristol.
> 
> John.*


Good morning John!  Dull, but definitely a lot warmer here in Southampton!  Hope you have a great day


----------



## runner

Afternoon - where does the time go - manic week.  Now raining here.


----------



## AJLang

Good morning, Jonh, Northerner, Runner and everyone, I agree Runner where does the time go. But I'm loving being busy - well busy for me given my energy levels. I've got my book club Christmas lunch today plus I've got to find ten hours to read another book before Thursday's Uni class


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Abit of a frost out today,daunting task of wrapping xmas pressies today, thought sensibly this year seen as half them have to be lugged down to Hampshire so lots of small gifts lol.

have a nice weekend all of you xx


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, weather don't look to promising in Bristol today it looks dull and very cloudy. I hope your all sat back feeling good about yourself having done everything ready for Christmas. *

*John.*


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I hope it's sunny and warm here on the island. Home on the Isle of Mull, the wind is currently 20-40mph, but 80mph is forecast later. Sideways rain. No ferries. No newspapers. No post. Civilisation is cut off from us, I don't know how they will cope


----------



## Northerner

Hope everyone stays safe during Storm Barbara!   Looks like my interweb connection is already suffering, the data appears to be encountering a strong headwind - like running through treacle currently!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good Morning everyone, I hope Father Christmas has been kind to you all and that you all have a wonderful and enjoyable Christmas day.

Best wishes.

John.*


----------



## mikeyB

And the same to you, John, have a great day. Christmas Day is indeed being enjoyed


----------



## runner

Happy Christmas to you all.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Happy Christmas to you all.


Happy Christmas @runner! I hope you have a wonderful 2017


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Happy Christmas @runner! I hope you have a wonderful 2017


You too!


----------



## Steff

Hope everyone had a good day yesterday, happy belated merry xmas guys xx


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, hope you have all recovered from the Christmas and New Year festivities.
The weather is looking a bit gloomy in Bristol this morning. Hope you all have a nice day.

John.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, hope you have all recovered from the Christmas and New Year festivities.
> The weather is looking a bit gloomy in Bristol this morning. Hope you all have a nice day.
> 
> John.*


Good morning John  Actually bright and sunny here currently, but chilly!  What did the little one think about her car?


----------



## runner

Morning all.


----------



## stephknits

morning runner, happy new year!


----------



## Lindarose

Afternoon runner and Steph  But of a grey rainy old day here!


----------



## stephknits

yup, here to.  Difficult to motivate myself today.


----------



## Lindarose

I didn't have much choice today. Full on with Henry then work appointments. Now off for hearing appt. fun doesn't stop!


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Hope everyone is having a good 2017 so far.x


----------



## gail1

pint of best oj please hope everything is ok with you all


----------



## Matt Cycle

Reyt washout today. It's been heavy rain here all day so far.


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's awful outside.  Nipped out to feed the chickens, but that's it.  Staying in today.


----------



## stephknits

am working today - not many visitors at the gallery, unsurprisingly!


----------



## Steff

Good evening all,
Been very cold now on a morning when im up and about at 7 its ccccold hehe


----------



## ukjohn

Hello Steff. nice to see you, How are you hun.

Must be missing me if you are cold  xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Extremely foggy here today  I had planned to go for a run, but running in the dark in fog with a head torch is practically impossible, you can see a thing as the light reflects off the fog droplets  Lazy day then...


----------



## ukjohn

*Good Morning everyone, I hope you all have a good start to the week ahead.



Northerner said:



			Good morning all  Extremely foggy here today  I had planned to go for a run, but running in the dark in fog with a head torch is practically impossible, you can see a thing as the light reflects off the fog droplets  Lazy day then... 

Click to expand...


Morning Alan, I had my RUN at 3am this morning to the bathroom and back again *


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all tis a tad cold in Cornwall this morning -2 when I took Milly for her walk and very slippery under foot. At almost 10 AM it is now -1 so getting warmer, the sun is shining though so all in all a lovely day to come .


----------



## ukjohn

*Good Morning Sue, hope you are keeping well. I bet Milly enjoyed that walk a tad more than you 

John xx*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

ukjohn said:


> *Good Morning Sue, hope you are keeping well. I bet Milly enjoyed that walk a tad more than you
> 
> John xx*


Lol I love taking her for a walk, she is a complete and utter treasure to own and walk because she listens and comes when called, we are having to go out earlier than usual though as she has come into season and puppies are not on the wish list.
Cold frosty mornings I love it's the cold wet mornings I do not like.

How's Rosie?


----------



## Ama

Hello ....hello ...hello I see there's a few familiar faces propping up the same old island bar....hoping all is good with you folk am64 has evolved like a pokemon and is now ama ! Catch you all soon x


----------



## ukjohn

*Good Morning everyone, it's bright but very cold frost this morning in Bristol.

Hello Ama, nice to see you again, it's great to see some of the old members returning.

John.*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning John, hope all is well with you.
Very heavy frost this morning as well, which has lifted very quickly where as yesterday nothing thawed out at all.


----------



## grovesy

Frosty here again.


----------



## Ditto

It was freezing fog but it's brightened up now in Sale, chilly though.  I'd rather be on a tropical island...


----------



## Northerner

We've had a nice bright sunny day here, fog lifted fairly quickly and then sunshine and blue skies. Still perishing though!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> We've had a nice bright sunny day here, fog lifted fairly quickly and then sunshine and blue skies. Still perishing though!


It was nice and bright by lunch time here, and I went for a walk through the Nature Reserve, was invigorating. Shame it is not a very nice drive to get there.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Very cold, very foggy and very slippery underfoot here today!  Just went out for a paper and nearly slipped over twice, so be careful!  I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone, slight frost here the sun is trying to come through as it approaches 8AM. Milly is hinting long and hard it's time to go for a walk through the woods  Coffee needs to go down first though


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Alan and everyone, a bit nippy here this morning but nice bit of sunshine coming through now.

Sue, hope you and milly enjoy your walk today. I don't take Rosie for a walk she's to slow and can't keep up  she is getting lazy lately, she gets a peanut and brings it to me to crack the shell for her to eat the nut, she has also taken to sitting next to me at the table and feed her from a fork, she will not eat her veg if I don't


----------



## Lindarose

Hi all  Cold and misty here in Norwich. Brrrr. dog walking done for the morning. Henry finds it all a bit of an effort! Milo on the other hand would keep going all day! Love em!
Hope you all have a lovely day and keep warm.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
Some b*gger has nicked the sunshine and replaced it with very dark grey sky and a howling gale. Oh and it's freezing cold as well.
Milly has tucked herself up on her bed and is snoring like a little piglet with no intention of moving until lunch time by the look of her.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Same here Sue - hasn't got light yet!  No frost or fog today though, but an icy wind, brrrr!!!  Milly has the right idea!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning Alan, Sue and all you lovely members, one more sleep then it's TGIF. Weather here in Yate is a bit of drizzle and icy cold wind. I hope you all have an enjoyable day.

John.*


----------



## grovesy

Bitterly cold here, just getting out of car to go into the sorting office to pick up parcels, and out again.


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all   Same here. Real brass monkey weather. Not sure where that came from but I've definitely heard it before!
Don't think Milo or Henry felt like their morning walks. I'm in afternoon run so hoping it warms up abit by then.


----------



## Ditto

Evenin' all, slipped into Sale for groceries, wished I hadn't...flipping freezing at the bus-stop...it hurts your face it's that cold. Torrential rain and warmer weather on the way though. 

I'm imagining myself in a stripy deckchair on a beach with feet in the gently lapping waves, palms waving, me sipping a Pina Colada and little fishes biting the hard skin off my feet ::sigh::


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone. Cloudy and damp here in Yate this morning.

Enjoy your day.

John.*


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, it's gorgeous and sunny here! White rabbits white rabbits white rabbits! February yay, 14 days till I can't get in the door for Valentines.


----------



## ukjohn

Ditto said:


> Good morning, it's gorgeous and sunny here! White rabbits white rabbits white rabbits! February yay, 14 days till I can't get in the door for Valentines.



Ditto, I expect the same on the 14th, and again on the 20th for my birthday.........or maybe it will be the same number as last year, I tripped over that one on both days.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely walk this morning, spring is coming proof is in the puddles down in the forestry......... frogs spawn galore.
Travelled into the neighbouring town this mid morning to find the weather completely different almost on another planet in comparison.
Pleased to say managed to get new frames for my glasses as Milly kindly broke them for me the other day


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Pleased to say managed to get new frames for my glasses as Milly kindly broke them for me the other day


That was helpful of her!


----------



## Lindarose

Hope Milly offered to pay half the cost Sue!  
Not very nice weather here today. A very muddy dog walk!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> That was helpful of her!


Erm it does depend on your point of view. 

My lovely landlord winds her up and encourages her to jump up and be a complete and utter ass when with him, obviously I tell him off for doing it as Milly could potentially knock a small child or elderly person over. Even though not quite to the elderly stage, she managed to knock me flying by jumping up at me thus giving me a black eye and a broken frame.
Landlord has been given earache over it 


Lindarose said:


> Hope Milly offered to pay half the cost Sue!
> Not very nice weather here today. A very muddy dog walk!


Oh I've told her it's short rations for the next 6 months to pay for them  On the good side though she hasn't jumped up since so obviously the telling off has worked wonders.
Soggy doggy syndrome seems to be the norm just lately, hopefully things will improve in the near future


----------



## Ditto

Agh soggy dogs. I don't miss that bit about having a dog.  

Good morning all, expecting blustery weather here in not so sunny Manchester suburbs. Very clement for time of year though.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Very wet and gloomy here this morning, but much warmer so cheaper on the heating!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone. It's raining and windy in Yate this morning.*


----------



## grovesy

The sun is shining here, don't what the temperature is like not ventured out yet.Even if it is warm the ground is still to wet for me to do any gardening.Will soon as I need to get all the recycling stuff ready to put out tomorrow. We start only having our main rubbish collected fortnightly from this week. Though we have collections for something every week.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone.
Nice and sunny this morning very windy though.

I have a cure for my soggy doggy  A hairdryer  I made the comment to my neighbour yesterday about soggy dogs and the need to find a cheap hairdryer and see if she liked it. A few minutes later Maureen appeared with a hairdryer and said she didn't need two so try it out on Milly. Scared Milly to start with but as soon as she realised there was some lovely warm air coming out of this thing she sat as good as gold holding paws up so her armpits could be dried.............. one spoilt dog lives with me


----------



## Lindarose

Just wait til Milly starts demanding highlights!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, I wont say good as the weather is disgusting. Rain is coming down in stair rods. (


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, I wont say good as the weather is disgusting. Rain is coming down in stair rods. (


Good morning Sue  Skies are darkening here now after not too bad a start (went out for run in the dark and it was dry, mild and calm). We're supposed to be due a storm later, stay safe and dry everyone!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning here!  Blue skies and quite mild. Took Henry out with no gloves (only because I forgot) and really didn't need them. Spring is on the way in Norfolk. Well I hope so!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Good morning here!  Blue skies and quite mild. Took Henry out with no gloves (only because I forgot) and really didn't need them. Spring is on the way in Norfolk. Well I hope so!


It was t-shirt and shorts weather for me this morning on my run! Less than a month to go, roll on Spring!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, its dull and cloudy in Yate this morning. Hope you all enjoy the weekend.


John.*


----------



## grovesy

Another horrible miserable weather day here.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone.
Today is bright and sunny with a nip in the air causing some ice on the car window screen. Had a lovely walk with Milly in the woods with her two friends and their owner. Milly is now tucked up fast asleep recovering from her exertions


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all 
Cloudy and a little rain here. Henry has  had 2 walks already. We had a new oven put in this morning and wanted him out of the house. Back now and what an awful smell! The oven not Henry this time!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Brightening up here now after a dull start and a bit chillier than yesterday  Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all quite cloudy this morning and very chilly. Had to wait for nearly 20 mins stuck in a lane due to an ambulance being parked in the middle of the road whilst crew attending to a householder. Was rather shocked at my friends attitude to the wait, she wanted to knock other householders up so she could park her car in their drive and walk her dogs home as she was worried they would get cold sitting in the car  I did suggest that 20 minutes waiting wasn't going to kill them or her and that someone else's life was perhaps in the balance. That went down like a lead brick


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone. Its dull and cloudy here in Yate this morning. Hope you all enjoy your Sunday

John.


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy and foggy here.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, nippy here in Manchester with grey cloud cover but bright with it. At least it's not raining. I'll be on the bus and Metro today, I visit with my daughter and Kurt the Cat on a Sunday. My favourite day, I veg and watch DVDs and good dramas on catch-up, on the big telly. I'll be tempted by curry and rice but I'm taking my measuring cups and I'm going to be good. ::groans::

Have a lovely day y'all.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, just been watching the frost disappearing slowly so it must be getting warmer in Yate right now. Hope you all have a great start to the week ahead.

John.*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning John, everybody  Very cold and frosty here this morning! Still, nearly Spring! Quite a few of my Spring bulbs are showing through, it's always a surprise seeing what actually grows out of all the ones I planted!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it was a lovely start to the day........ all change now though as it has become a lot colder and it's now raining hard. Hibernation is on the menu for the rest of the day.


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here at the moment.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. 

All white out when I got up, lovely spears of green peeping through and one of the Clematis has got furls of green on it. I luvs Spring, can't come quick enough now, want to get all my Fuchsias out before they pop off. They're in the mop and bucket cubby hole.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Cool and was a bit misty earlier, but sun is out now and looking like it might be a nice day  Hope it is good wherever you are and everyone has a top banana day


----------



## grovesy

Was sunny here yesterday and managed to get some gardening done a walk over the fields. Today it is grey miserable and drizzling.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, glorious here in sunny Stretford not by the sea. Bit nippy. Snowing in Scotland! 

I'm going on my fat course today, that should be interesting.  Have a good day all.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Afternoon all, it was a lovely start to the day which admittedly didn't last long So far it has rained and hailed with the temp dropping to add a bit more misery. Milly has quite rightly decided a nice day to stay in bed by the fire until her next walk.


----------



## Lindarose

Pretty grim here too. I'm about to take Milo out. He lives any weather!


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Hello Steff. nice to see you, How are you hun.
> 
> Must be missing me if you are cold  xx


 Good afternoon John, 

I hope your fine, I am good i am just over a nasty cold so been bed ridden . Of course John your warm heart always warms me up lovi xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. It's a lovely day, sun is shining with a slight frost in the air just right for a nice long walk with Milly. Milly was not best pleased there was no forestry this morning due to the car having gone in to have camber sorted so it was road and lead work with only one very muddy field to go in. We met a couple of very muddy horses who kindly exchanged a kiss or two with Milly. I'm just pleased they were on the other side of the gate as Milly has no sense of danger what so ever so no chance of her being chased or kicked by them if she bounced a bit to much.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  A bit dull here at the moment, but not so cold as they seemed to be threatening! Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## grovesy

It is dull here today.


----------



## Ditto

Muddy horses sounds just the ticket.

Morning all, bit nippy here in Stretford with a breeze from the looks of Mum's giant tree which is going to come crashing down any day now.  It's listing to port. 

Bingo tonight, yay. Wish us luck and that's just for getting out of the taxi and actually into the hall.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Bingo tonight, yay. Wish us luck and that's just for getting out of the taxi and actually into the hall.


Good luck, I hope you win big time!


----------



## Lindarose

Yes good luck Ditto! 
Been very cold here today. Henry wasn't keen on going out and when he doesn't want to walk it's hard to persuade him! 
Milo on the other hand bounced along enjoying everything he came across. Always, sadly, lots of food wrappings and crisp packets etc around. Though today he also sniffed out a dead mouse!
Now at work so more walking!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, quite nippy and dull looking outside today, enjoy your day and keep warm.

John.*


----------



## grovesy

It has been trying to snow here this morning but not enough to settle.


----------



## Northerner

It was cold for my run this morning, but I've known much colder!  Just been generally dull today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Very cold this morning but in a nice way, frost on the ground and car iced over but the sun has been out all day so far.


----------



## Ditto

It's bitter out, I'm gonna be perished going into Sale for the shop. Brrr...if I'd have won last night at bingo I'd have got a taxi.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, very cloudy and cold in Yate today.
Keep warm and enjoy your day.

John.*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Woke up to no frost this morning so was fooled into thinking it would be warm out   Set off early with  Milly due to a hospital apt, talk about cold in the next town where I went for my apt  Consultant said they are supposed to be in shirt sleeves to avoid infection but even he was cold in the consulting room so had a jumper on and said feel free to report him if I wanted to. I just laughed and said if it were me I would have a coat on as well and didn't blame him one bit.


----------



## Ditto

It's too cold to snow! That's what we say around here anyways.  

What am I mithering for, I'm on a tropical island, I'm paddling and can see little fishes swimming around my tootsies like in Benidorm.  I have a pina colado in one hand and I'm wearing a fetching straw hat and not much else....


----------



## grovesy

We have had snow but it has not settled.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's grey and overcast with snow falling. Hibernation mode has set in. In some ways I would like it to settle so Milly can play in it, but on the other hand I really don't want snow.


----------



## Northerner

Ooh no! No snow thanks!  It's very dull here, and very cold due to an icy wind, but there was no frost on the ground (or snow!). Hopefully it will warm up soon!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning Sue, Alan and everyone, light dusting of snow on the ground earlier this morning in Yate but its now melted away which suggests its getting warmer  but it's still icy cold. 
Keep warm.

John.*


----------



## grovesy

Snowing all morning here but not settling at the moment.


----------



## Ditto

::traps thumb trying to put stripey deckchair up...swears::

It's blowing a gale in Sale, Cheshire, I'd rather be on a beach even if it is with a sore thumb.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone, dull and not as cold as yesterday down in Cornwall. Milly and I have been down to the forestry again for an hour with her friends so fingers crossed she will have a nice kip for the rest of the day


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning everyone, dull and not as cold as yesterday down in Cornwall. Milly and I have been down to the forestry again for an hour with her friends so fingers crossed she will have a nice kip for the rest of the day


It sounds like she's settled right in at your lovely home Sue, I hope she realises she's struck it lucky! 

Very cold and very dull here again, 9:30 and still not really light, cannot wait for Spring to arrive!


----------



## grovesy

Cold and drizzly here and at 10.15 have to the light on as still dark.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> It sounds like she's settled right in at your lovely home Sue, I hope she realises she's struck it lucky!
> 
> Very cold and very dull here again, 9:30 and still not really light, cannot wait for Spring to arrive!


Aww thank you, I'm sure Milly knows she is well loved and her every need is seen to which seems to include removing treats from her activity toy for her as it to much like hard work for her  Obviously a very bright dog who has me well trained.  My idea of her having a kip for the rest of the day was obviously wishful thinking on my part lol.


----------



## mikeyB

My dog is sunbathing in the conservatory. Another cloudless day. You all are living in the wrong place. Tough


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> My dog is sunbathing in the conservatory. Another cloudless day. You all are living in the wrong place. Tough


Show off


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> My dog is sunbathing in the conservatory. Another cloudless day. You all are living in the wrong place. Tough


Ah, but isn't this what you know as 'Summer' up there, and that's it for the rest of the year?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Ah, but isn't this what you know as 'Summer' up there, and that's it for the rest of the year?


Ah Mike didn't tell you he has a full central heating and a log burner in the conservatory as well


----------



## mikeyB

You all may mock, but the year we moved to Mull there was a drought. The distillery had to close, and water tankers were coming over from the mainland. We have our own private weather up here. The sunny days and cold nights kill off the hibernating midges, wet winters mean a murderous summer. Very few folk have central heating, unless they have an oil tank or an underground  LPG store. That's rich person territory.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all it's a lovely day here quite a strong breeze blowing but very warm and the sun is shining as well as an added bonus.


----------



## grovesy

Bright today might manage to get some gardening, can hope!


----------



## mikeyB

It's yet another sunny day here too. They'll probably impose a hosepipe ban soon, which will bugger up the Colonic Irrigation business. 

Oh, well.


----------



## grovesy

Managed to get out in the garden , done total of 1 1/2 hours did in half hour stints. Feeling good.


----------



## Ditto

Kudos.  Oh my giddy aunt I'm not even thinking about the garden yet though the Lavender looks horrid and needs trimming right back. It's a mess out there. This horrible wind is blowing lots of twigs now from the 4 huge trees in Mum's little bungalow garden. It'll all have to wait till the weather is a tad more clement. 

I'd rather be on this tropical island diving off these rocks, I'm a size 10 here and I might even have a go at diving for pearls.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Kudos.  Oh my giddy aunt I'm not even thinking about the garden yet though the Lavender looks horrid and needs trimming right back. It's a mess out there. This horrible wind is blowing lots of twigs now from the 4 huge trees in Mum's little bungalow garden. It'll all have to wait till the weather is a tad more clement.
> 
> I'd rather be on this tropical island diving off these rocks, I'm a size 10 here and I might even have a go at diving for pearls.


Well it was sunny but nippy. My garden helps keep me sane.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Well it was sunny but nippy. My garden helps keep me sane.


Mine too! I was out hacking back the rampant Honeysuckle this afternoon, as it was sunny for the first time in ages, just hope I haven't done it too soon, but it was sprouting!


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Mine too! I was out hacking back the rampant Honeysuckle this afternoon, as it was sunny for the first time in ages, just hope I haven't done it too soon, but it was sprouting!


My Amatuer Gardening magazine was saying to trim climbers that birds might nest in to do it now, before they start nesting in earnest next month. I was going to do my ivy could not find my hedge trimmer, but used shears instead, which was most probably better as they don't leave it as ragged, and I could target it more. I had 2 wood pigeons in the ivy last week and I see lots of birds and noise coming from it. I did some of my Clematis last week.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> My Amatuer Gardening magazine was saying to trim climbers that birds might nest in to do it now, before they start nesting in earnest next month. I was going to do my ivy could not find my hedge trimmer, but used shears instead, which was most probably better as they don't leave it as ragged, and I could target it more. I had 2 wood pigeons in the ivy last week and I see lots of birds and noise coming from it. I did some of my Clematis last week.


I was thinking that about the birds, I saw one with nesting material in its beak a week ago, though I think it had second thoughts when the weather turned so awful last week.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> I was thinking that about the birds, I saw one with nesting material in its beak a week ago, though I think it had second thoughts when the weather turned so awful last week.


Yeah I managed to get out last Monday too. Then the rest of a week was a dead loss. Now prepared my heated propagator by turn on to warm up with a a bag of cutting and seed compost for later in the week to sow some seeds.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, mild this morning drizzle for an added bonus.
Had a nice quiet walk this morning as Milly is showing slight lameness, we are off to the vets tonight to have it checked out as I have a nasty suspicion she might have damaged her cruciate ligament. I'm hoping and praying it's just a tweak to a muscle due to her over enthusiasm with life in general.


----------



## grovesy

Bit of a mixed day , started sunny thought I would be able to get in the garden again. Then before 9 it got cloudy, and it cold. Device to go to detail park for a few bits in Home Bargains, then to Wilko for Robin food as I was running. I then popped to Aldi on the way home. Now having a cuppa , and it is sunny again now.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, mild this morning drizzle for an added bonus.
> Had a nice quiet walk this morning as Milly is showing slight lameness, we are off to the vets tonight to have it checked out as I have a nasty suspicion she might have damaged her cruciate ligament. I'm hoping and praying it's just a tweak to a muscle due to her over enthusiasm with life in general.


I hope it's something and nothing as far as Milly is concerned, and she recovers full bounce very soon


----------



## Ditto

Hope it turns out Milly doesn't have anything serious. My dog got that thing with the leg where the operation to put them right costs about a thousand pounds.  We couldn't got out for any more long walks. 

This is a most interesting island, I might just have a walk round that headland see what transpires, hope I don't come across any cannibals, their eyes would light up at the size of my carcass.


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, mild this morning drizzle for an added bonus.
> Had a nice quiet walk this morning as Milly is showing slight lameness, we are off to the vets tonight to have it checked out as I have a nasty suspicion she might have damaged her cruciate ligament. I'm hoping and praying it's just a tweak to a muscle due to her over enthusiasm with life in general.


Hope you get Milly sorted.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

All change with Milly vets sectary rang to say vet will be back a lot later than he thought for evening surgery so will see her at 11 AM tomorrow morning, been told not to feed her just in case she needs an x-ray.


----------



## mikeyB

Help! Can I come and live on this island, it's raining on Mull for the first time in a week


----------



## grovesy

Been horrible here today. Though managed to get out for a walk.


----------



## mikeyB

C'mon, grovesy, there's no such thing as bad weather, it's just about the wrong clothes.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's been a lovely day down in Cornwall, I've even turned the heating off as it's so warm


----------



## mikeyB

The triumph of hope over experience...


----------



## Ditto

Nice and breezy here in Manc, in fact it looks like it's getting up a bit...maybe batten down the hatches! It always looks worse than it is in Mum's bungalow garden, with her having four huge trees. 

We're watching a documentary about that brave bloke who wants to see Birds Of Paradise. Have we got any on this island?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely day in Cornwall again, the doors are wide open so it's now officially spring


----------



## mikeyB

Leave it out Sue, rubbing it in is cruel


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here and managed to get another couple of sessions gardening in.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Feel like moving to Cornwall! Up in Leeds it's still cold. I have my heating on!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Feel like moving to Cornwall! Up in Leeds it's still cold. I have my heating on!


They have heated pavements down here Rosie, it never gets cold like in Leeds


----------



## grovesy

Rosiecarmel said:


> Feel like moving to Cornwall! Up in Leeds it's still cold. I have my heating on!


Although it was sunny here today, it is still nippy, and still need the heating on in the evening.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> Leave it out Sue, rubbing it in is cruel


Lol we have liquid sunshine by the bucketful some days


----------



## Northerner

Lovely Spring-like day today, very mild with sunshine and fluffy clouds!  Hope it's good where you are


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely day here as well, sun is out the daffs are in flower, just right for a walk as I'm more than slightly hypo that is on the back burner for now


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lovely day here as well, sun is out the daffs are in flower, just right for a walk as I'm more than slightly hypo that is on the back burner for now


Get some glucose down your neck!  Hope the hypo goes and you feel up for a walk soon, I can think of someone who's getting impatient...!


----------



## grovesy

Dull! Here.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Get some glucose down your neck!  Hope the hypo goes and you feel up for a walk soon, I can think of someone who's getting impatient...!


It's one of those never ending hypos, I've eaten nearly 200 carbs today with no bolus  Milly bless her just curled up beside and had a snooze as well.


----------



## grovesy

Hope you get on top of it soon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's been a lovely day again sunshine all day long with temperatures reaching 14 mid afternoon.


----------



## grovesy

Started cloudy but dry here , then got out sunny. I managed to do couple of sessions of gardening. Also did a 50 min walk into town  with other half. Had lunch out. Then took us 40 min to walk back by slightly different route.


----------



## Ditto

It's been trying to rain all day here, ever since I went to the foodbank to get bread for the birds. M&S are very good at donating, well done M&S.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning!  A beautiful sunny day and no work so off out with Henry. He loves going in the car so we will take him to a nice little village called Horstead about 20 minutes away and he can have a good walk and smell the country air! There is a very dog friendly  cafe there and we like to sit outside and enjoy a coffee. It's expected to be 16degrees tomor. Do believe spring has sprung! 
Hope you all have a good day


----------



## grovesy

Lindarose said:


> Good morning!  A beautiful sunny day and no work so off out with Henry. He loves going in the car so we will take him to a nice little village called Horstead about 20 minutes away and he can have a good walk and smell the country air! There is a very dog friendly  cafe there and we like to sit outside and enjoy a coffee. It's expected to be 16degrees tomor. Do believe spring has sprung!
> Hope you all have a good day


Enjoy. 
It started sunny but quite cloudy here now. Looking suscpiously like it could rain.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Overcast but warm today @Lindarose enjoy your day with the lovely Henry


----------



## mikeyB

Ditto said:


> It's been trying to rain all day here, ever since I went to the foodbank to get bread for the birds. M&S are very good at donating, well done M&S.


You went to the food bank to get bread to feed the birds? Is this qualitatively different from burning a £20 note in front of a homeless man?


----------



## Ditto

It will only be chucked away, it's going hard by the time it gets donated and isn't wanted so the birds luck out.  Shame really, it is a waste but at least M&S are giving it to poorer people now and not binning it. Good on them.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone. Not feeling very happy on my Birthday, been awake all night coughing and spluttering I'm smothering with a cold and sore throat. You only get sympathy if you make a big fuss about, so please consider this a big fuss, it must be MANFLUE. 

John.*


----------



## mikeyB

Oh my God - MANFLU!!!

Bed at once, two Paracetamol and a hot toddie. You can't be too careful..


----------



## grovesy

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone. Not feeling very happy on my Birthday, been awake all night coughing and spluttering I'm smothering with a cold and sore throat. You only get sympathy if you make a big fuss about, so please consider this a big fuss, it must be MANFLUE.
> 
> John.*


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## grovesy

Well started out cloudy here. Now sunny but not up to gardening. Felt achy late last night, and decided I have got urine infection so booked Appointment online to see Doctor a 7 am this morning. Now got Antibiotics, thought when I first got up I was feeling better but before and during journey to Doctor decided I am under par. Though have no temperature and pulse is okay.


----------



## ukjohn

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone. Not feeling very happy on my Birthday, been awake all night coughing and spluttering I'm smothering with a cold and sore throat. You only get sympathy if you make a big fuss about, so please consider this a big fuss, it must be MANFLUE.
> 
> John.*



I know I put MANFLUE!! It's because I might need my pipes cleaned out


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all,
positivly spring like lol, washing on line and even got a window open at the minute x


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone. Not feeling very happy on my Birthday, been awake all night coughing and spluttering I'm smothering with a cold and sore throat. You only get sympathy if you make a big fuss about, so please consider this a big fuss, it must be MANFLUE.
> 
> John.*


fuss fuss fuss, consider yourself fussed John.
Get well soon x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> fuss fuss fuss, consider yourself fussed John.
> Get well soon x



See I knew the plea would work on someone. Thank you steff xx


----------



## Lindarose

Not manflu on your birthday John!  Hope you perk up soon and can enjoy some of the day at least. 
It's a glorious 17degrees here Been working this morning but now off to walk Milo


----------



## Ditto

John, have this hot toddie with a generous helping of whisky. Soon sort you out. 

It's blowing a gale here! Batten down the hatches..again...


----------



## Steff

Lindarose said:


> Not manflu on your birthday John!  Hope you perk up soon and can enjoy some of the day at least.
> It's a glorious 17degrees here Been working this morning but now off to walk Milo


Says 17 degrees on my mobile but it sure dont feel it lol


----------



## grovesy

My phone says 15 but i doubt that too.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> My phone says 15 but i doubt that too.


Hehe I always know it cant possibly be that as I put clothes out on line about 11am and when bringing them in half hour ago some bits were still wet lol


----------



## grovesy

Same here .


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone.
Misty with rain today still quite mild though.
Looks like a stay home day today as due a delivery at some point cake or biscuit making seems like a good option for the morning


----------



## Northerner

Very pleasant here this morning - a bit cloudy, but mild and the days are getting markedly longer - hurrah!


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy here, but as I am not fit to anything much it doesn't matter.


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning everyone.
> Misty with rain today still quite mild though.
> Looks like a stay home day today as due a delivery at some point cake or biscuit making seems like a good option for the morning


OOoOh Sue spoil yourself do both lol x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Have a good day


----------



## grovesy

An overcast but dull day here.


----------



## Ditto

We're expecting Storm Doris?


----------



## Steff

Ditto said:


> We're expecting Storm Doris?


Definetly hit us here in London. Hope everyone is safe and well


----------



## Ditto

It's horrendous, we're on pins in case the big tree finally goes over.  I'm definitely staying in most of the day. Yes stay well and safe all.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Doris is paying a visit, nothing like as bad as other parts of the country though. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Ditto

Trees down, trampolines over but our tree is holding up! :: crosses fingers ::


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope everyones fine and there weather is abit less dramatic today, had a few trees down here and there and branches were strewn across some pavements,but calm thus far


----------



## grovesy

Sun shining at moment.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's a lovely day in Cornwall, the sun is shining no wind at all.
Had a delightful walk with Milly as she found a new friend to play and walk with this morning. Another 11 month old Labrador called Freda who was down here on holiday for a few days. I suspect after this walk both dogs will sleep for a week lol.


----------



## Northerner

Bright and sunny here too! Went out for a run at 6:30 and it was light enough not to need a head torch - cold, but not too bad, and no sign of Doris 

Nice to hear of a holiday friendship being made Sue, I can remember when I was a kid how it used to be so easy to make friends when you were on holiday, obviously applies to dogs too!


----------



## grovesy

Clouds are trying roll in looking ominously like rain, it is quite windy hoping washing will dry a bit.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Clouds are trying roll in looking ominously like rain, it is quite windy hoping washing will dry a bit.


I was just about to peg mine out, then the sky grew ominously dark...!


----------



## mikeyB

Will you folk stop hanging your washing out? That always makes it rain, it's all your fault


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> I was just about to peg mine out, then the sky grew ominously dark...!


Oh no. It keeps brightening and then blacking over. Keeping mine out a bit longer.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Will you folk stop hanging your washing out? That always makes it rain, it's all your fault


I have a North facing back garden so the if I am lucky I only have another hours drying time here.


----------



## Steff

HAHA radiators to the rescue today.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> HAHA radiators to the rescue today.


I've got a washer/dryer  Doesn't half use up the power though!


----------



## ukjohn

Northerner said:


> I've got a washer/dryer  Doesn't half use up the power though!



*Well why not do only half the washing now and half the drying then it wont use half that power *


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Well why not do only half the washing now and half the drying then it wont use half that power *


Wish I was half as wise as you John


----------



## Steff

LOL John


----------



## Ditto

Drizzling, but this is Manchester (kind of) so to be expected.


----------



## grovesy

Horrible here.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Overcast but dry here today.
Milly had visitors this morning her previous owners came to see her. Milly was a bit more than delighted to have a play session with the children. Not to sure if she remembered them or not as she didn't cry when they left this time.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all,
I thought doing my shopping online would be so easy oh no not with asda just left them a very strongly worded email. Anyway I think a strong cuppa is on the cards

*And breathe*


----------



## Carolg

Steff said:


> Afternoon all,
> I thought doing my shopping online would be so easy oh no not with asda just left them a very strongly worded email. Anyway I think a strong cuppa is on the cards
> 
> *And breathe*


I tried asda online the other day. Oops, no joy, just got me crabbit (not hard). I've just been on my first real venture out to shops and totally deserved a wee cuppa on return


----------



## Steff

Morning guys and gals,
Hope everyones weekend is going good, well ironing done and boy was they a pile of it, work done for today back to bed haha I wish x


----------



## grovesy

Blustery day here omniously looking like rain on its way.


----------



## Carolg

Steff said:


> Morning guys and gals,
> Hope everyones weekend is going good, well ironing done and boy was they a pile of it, work done for today back to bed haha I wish x


Congratulations on getting the dreaded ironing done. You inspired me to knuckle down and do mine as well. Found a blouse I forgot I had


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.
It's very wet here, managed to walk Milly without getting soaked which was a relief. Looks like no excuses available for not doing any housework today as far to disgusting to go outside.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all.
> It's very wet here, managed to walk Milly without getting soaked which was a relief. Looks like no excuses available for not doing any housework today as far to disgusting to go outside.


Good morning Sue, pretty much the same here - very gloomy  Thought I'd got away with it when it had stopped raining on my trip out for a paper, but it started in with a vengeance when I left the shop and I was soaked by the time I hot back. Walked past a schoolboy with NO coat on, just a jumper - almost said something to him, he must have been soaked through by the time he got to school! 

So...what is this 'housework' of which you speak?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> So...what is this 'housework' of which you speak?


No idea am going to have to google the word


----------



## grovesy

Dull and raining here.


----------



## Steff

Carolg said:


> Congratulations on getting the dreaded ironing done. You inspired me to knuckle down and do mine as well. Found a blouse I forgot I had


hehe im glad i could help carol x 

Hope everyone is well stormy weather here very heavy rain since about 10


----------



## Ditto

It's never stopped drizzling for days and apparently it's going to be icy tomorrow, they've got warnings out. I do like a bit of weather but only when I'm snug indoors.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

This afternoon and evening we have had thunder hail sleet and snow.


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Sue we had the exact same, poor dog was wondering what the heck was happening the hail beating off the windows. 
Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Ditto

We've had it all today bar fog.  It's breezy and bright now let's hope it stays that way as I have my meeting with slimming peoples. Mindfulness. Go see what that's all about.


----------



## grovesy

Sunny but very chilly here.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hello all, Having travelled over two different counties today the weather isn't much different in either. Cold wet and windy snow can be seen in the distance on Exmoor whilst traveling to north Devon this morning.


----------



## Lindarose

It's pretty bright and breezy here in Norwich today. We took Milo on a long woodland walk first. He never tires of it. Plus enjoyed all the attention in the garden center coffee shop! 
Then home and time for Henry's second outing. A much shorter stroll around the green for him and he's now snoring for England!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all quite bright here with a shower or two thrown in, it's not cold though.


----------



## grovesy

Bright but keeps coming over cloudy.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone!  Very bright and sunny here, a bit cold and breezy, but can't complain!


----------



## mikeyB

Nice and sunny here too. Almost, but not quite as nice as last Saturday, when the Met Office issued a weather warning for rain. I think they just guess


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Vicious wild wind here at the moment jeez, hope everyone is well


----------



## grovesy

It keeps clouding over here, though very blustery. 
Just walked to the library, then back via PHarmacy and convenience store, got blown a bit. Not sure I am not quite back to normal but feeling pleased as convenience store had my coffee on offer, so stocked up, they have it on offer every few months, cheaper than Asda yesterday.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hello all, it's been lovely here all day. Sunshine all day long  All I need is Milly back from the vets then it will be classed as a perfect day


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Sue Is Milly? Is she home and doing ok? Henry sends love xx


----------



## Ditto

Hope Milly is doing well. What was wrong? I hate going to the vets, such stress. I have to take a rescue cat next week, not looking forward to it. 

Dunno what the weather is like, haven't opened the curtains yet.


----------



## Northerner

Chucking it down here today!  Hope Milly is feeling OK


----------



## grovesy

Overcast here , but I am venturing into town to meet my friend for our normal Friday breakfast and shopping.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Thanks everyone, Milly is fine a bit subdued which is to be expected. She refused point blank to eat any tea last night so I gave her some of the plaice I was having for tea this went down reluctantly and stayed down which was the main thing.
Breakfast has been served and eaten this morning and she has now gone back to bed. (My bed not hers)
@Ditto Milly was spayed yesterday and x-rayed to find out why she is lame. That side isn't good news by the sound of it, I will find out more when I take Milly back to have her stitches out on her Birthday in 10 days time. It's  lambing season so my vet was almost out of the door when I went to pick Milly up I had been given most of the info when I rang to find out if ok to pick her up.

The weather is dull and overcast with outbursts of heavy rain.


----------



## Steff

Morning all wet and damp here boooo.
Glad you have Milly home at least now Sue, good speedy recovery wished to her


----------



## Ditto

I so hope Milly doesn't have that thing that my Ben had. The op costs about a grand.  I don't know why I always think of worst case scenario. No wonder one of my rl friends calls me Gillette!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ditto said:


> I so hope Milly doesn't have that thing that my Ben had. The op costs about a grand.  I don't know why I always think of worst case scenario. No wonder one of my rl friends calls me Gillette!


Milly has hip dysplasia  which I had suspected from the day I brought her home just wasn't 100% sure it wasn't just fat puppy waddle, from talking to the vet it appears she would have a very high score if she went for grading, which obviously she wont as it's not needed for a pampered pet. The sudden acute lameness she had before has cleared up and vet thought it was an injury caused by playing hard and fast with her friends.


----------



## Lindarose

So glad to hear Milly is back home with you Sue. And on your bed of course! Who needs a dog bed ha ha.  Wishing her a speedy recovery. 
It's raining here today. Hubbys taking Henry as he usually does the longer morning walk in woods. I'm taking  Milo this afternoon and Henry later. What did I do before these fellas came into my life?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's a lovely day so far in Cornwall the sun is out slightly crisp feel to the air which is what I love the most.
Milly has decided she wants a walk this morning which is off the menu until the 13th due to her stitches. She is sporting a black tee shirt this morning due to her starting to lick her wound area. I'm off to the shop in a minute to collect the papers for my neighbour so will collect a box or two for her to shred all over the floor (her favourite occupation) and hopefully a boredom buster.


----------



## grovesy

It is dull and raining here but will have to go in the greenhouse as I have a number of seedlings that need pricking out.


----------



## Steff

Morning guys,
Its a lovely fresh morning here.


----------



## runner

Morning all.  Dull here - just off shopping.


----------



## Lindarose

Hi everyone. I'm just coming round and haven't even look outside yet. Just enjoying first cuppa in bed. Very indulgent I know. 
I can picture Milly working her way through tissues! Lots of clearing up for you Sue. But if that's what it takes 
Henry's back on ear drops again. Still not fully cleared. Plus antibiotics for another problem at the other end! Poor fella he really puts up with it all so well.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lindarose said:


> I can picture Milly working her way through tissues! Lots of clearing up for you Sue. But if that's what it takes


Oh it's not tissues she shred it's cardboard boxes  Milly has shredded the paper as well now so duty done  Lady Muck has also been taken for a drive around the area to relieve her boredom. we stopped off at another vet practice as I knew they sold proper dog tee shirts so much to Milly's disgust she now has a navy dog shirt which is stopping her from licking her wound area. She does look cute though


----------



## Ditto

Doesn't the tee just roll up so she can get to the wound? Any chance of a pic? 

It's breezy here today, better than yesterdays' freezing rain at least.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Obviously not Milly but this is the shirt. You need to undo the back for when they need a wee.


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> Obviously not Milly but this is the shirt. You need to undo the back for when they need a wee.


Nothing like I was expecting.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's not a good morning due to the amount of rainfall and bitter wind blowing. Milly decided this morning to have a lie in which was fantastic first proper one for 12 months. Madam is now contentedly gnawing on a marrow bone. I give it 1 hour before she presents it to me so I can remove the remaining marrow she can't reach with her tongue


----------



## grovesy

Heavy rain here, at least I got to do some gardening yesterday.


----------



## Ditto

Morning peoples. I can't even imagine getting back into the garden yet. This horrid weather is flattening all the poor Crocuses. I really need to get out and trim the Lavender. 

That little tee is excellent. Our family dog's got something similar for going out in the rain. They have smashing stuff for pets these days. That pic is like my dog Ben but he was golden. I don't half miss him. 

Have a good day all. Back in the day I'd have been on the car boot since 6...happy days.


----------



## Northerner

Well, I decided to brave the weather this morning for a run  Only managed 2.5 miles - had intended to go further, but decided to curtail it after spending the last five minutes running into horizontal hailstones  Cold, very windy, and very, very wet throughout. Now, of course, the sun has come out and I've had to shut the curtains so I can see the screen to type this!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's nice and sunny with only a light breeze out here in the Atlantic. Just popped in here to say good morning before the cafe opens


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone weather in Yate today is Sunny but very dark clouds coming up from the South West, Pumper Sue must be blowing them this way . Hope you all enjoy your Sunday.

John.*


----------



## Steff

Morning guys,
Hope everyone had a nice weekend. X


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here, hope it stays that way.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone, Very dark here with rather a lot of wet stuff dropping from a height.
Unfortunately Milly is full of beans and bored stiff so starting to cause havoc. Roll on Monday the 13th.


----------



## Northerner

Dull and chilly here today, but at least there are a lot more flowers around now to try and brighten things up!  Sit Milly down in front of the TV with Greyfriars Bobby, Lady and the Tramp, The Incredible Journey etc. - they should keep her occupied!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Sit Milly down in front of the TV with Greyfriars Bobby, Lady and the Tramp, The Incredible Journey etc. - they should keep her occupied!


Milly sat and watched 101 damnations the other week her expression was priceless  I was watching a vet programme the other week which showed a close up of a crying puppy Milly promptly jumped up and almost went through the TV in her haste so comfort the pup  Hopefully if it stops raining a bit later I can take her out in the car and she can pay a visit to my Mum. (must warn Mum)


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, very overcast here in Yate today, hope you all have a great start to the week.*


----------



## mikeyB

Morning all.  Just popped in on my way to the Cafe. It's hammering down rain just at the moment here on Mull, but as anybody who knows the West of Scotland knows, it'll be fine in a couple of hours. The mild winter and this rain will mean the midges will be multitudinous this year. They only bite tourists, of course.


----------



## grovesy

Still sunny here, been to Chiropractor, had a cuppa, and now going to walk to library to take a book back, then go to Pharmacy to collect my shipping order, on the route back. It should give my a good 30 min walk.


----------



## mikeyB

I must try that, grovesy. Start the day with a chiropractor instead of a double shot Americano


----------



## grovesy

Well though it is sunny there was a very cold chill to the air, on my walk. Book returned, shipping order collected, and bought more of my coffee that is on offer in the convenience store. Now having another cuppa.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all ,
Been busy making a food diary for last 3 days doc and nurse wanna see whats what tomorrow so fingers crossed I dont get a telling off x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Wow the sun has come out and it's stopped raining.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all ,
> Been busy making a food diary for last 3 days doc and nurse wanna see whats what tomorrow so fingers crossed I dont get a telling off x


Hope the appointment goes well Steff  Hopefully they will be helpful and supportive and not give you a telling off - if they do, let me know and I'll be round there to sort them out!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope the appointment goes well Steff  Hopefully they will be helpful and supportive and not give you a telling off - if they do, let me know and I'll be round there to sort them out!


Thank you Alan, I will personally tell them that if a voice is raised hehe x


----------



## mikeyB

Beautiful morning here in the Inner Hebrides. (Americans think the Inner Hebrides is a gastrointestinal disease). Puts me in a cheery mood for feeding the 5000 in the Cafe. Jesus had it easier, customers were easier to impress in those days.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, weather not to bad quite bright with the odd shower very still air so feels quite pleasant outside.


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here don't know what temperature is like not taken the recycling to shed, feed the birds, or turned the seed trays in the greenhouse yet.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Greeting everyone it's raining.....did I say it's raining and it resembles stair rods ?


----------



## grovesy

Raining here today to, so I suppose my exercise for today will have to be housework, and short walk to the shop for milk.


----------



## mikeyB

We're expecting 50mph winds, sideways rain and hail, but it's lovely and sunny at the moment. You can usually get two or three seasons in day here.


----------



## Steff

Greetings from the sarf we have rain and its not looking like its going away anytime soon. Ah well I braved town and got back in 1 piece


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Beautiful morning here in the Inner Hebrides. (Americans think the Inner Hebrides is a gastrointestinal disease). Puts me in a cheery mood for feeding the 5000 in the Cafe. Jesus had it easier, customers were easier to impress in those days.



Well you've made a start,,,you've got the fish!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. There's an improvement in the weather as in it's not raining  Very mild though. I'm off shopping at some point for feed rations for Milly and I.


----------



## mikeyB

Another lovely sunny day, so a  sunny good morning to everyone. Spring at last


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here 6.30 then got cloudy again. 9.40 sunny again, weather forecast is for nice spring day. So hopefully after walk to the libary, I can get out in the garden to some gardening.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The has come out and it's almost 14 degrees here now......... spring has sprung


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon all, 
Rather late on today, feeling rubbish again grr. Waiting on nurse calling me back from surgery. Good news its hit 15 degrees here.


----------



## grovesy

Well it is 32 degrees but that is in my Greenhouse. Spent nearly an hour in the sun in my back garden pottering about. Having a break for lunch and hope to get out and do a bit more.


----------



## Lindarose

Hello all  Beautiful day here in Norwich. Back from an overnight stay in Holt and straight into a long dog walk with Henry and Milo together. Milo managed to roll in fox poo Not a nice job cleaning him up! But know he's enjoyed himself. A bit far for Henry but he plodded along and now sound asleep. Hope you're all getting some if this sunshine too.


----------



## grovesy

Managed to do about 2 hours of gardening in total.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
weather is damp and miserable this morning. Managed to cut both mine and my neighbours grass yesterday before the England and Scotland rugby match.
Tomorrow I don't care what the weather does, Milly and I are off to the vets so her stitches can come out then she is going for a gallop around my landlords 13 acres for at least 15 mins so she can let off steam. Both of us are getting extremely bored and frustrated with no walks at the moment.


----------



## grovesy

Overcast here but no rain.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Had a rotten day yesterday so had a day in bed with the massice hump.
Anyway im feeling better today and raring to go, first job walk the dog and find an  umbrella .

Have a good Sunday all x


----------



## grovesy

Managed an hours gardening but having a cuppa now.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's a lovely morning here, off to the vets in an hour for Milly's removal of stitches then we are off for a madcap gallop around the fields. (Milly that is not me)


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here.


----------



## mikeyB

Bright spring day in the Inner Hebrides. It may rain later, because it always does. It's inevitable, like death and taxes, both of which I actively avoid


----------



## Steff

Good morning all its really really lovely here seems like another 15 degrees is on the way x


----------



## grovesy

I have washed seed trays and plant pots now drying in the sun. Still some more to wash but they can weight for another day otherwise my my back will suffer. Have a break for a cuppa then will do some gardening.


----------



## Lindarose

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, it's a lovely morning here, off to the vets in an hour for Milly's removal of stitches then we are off for a madcap gallop around the fields. (Milly that is not me)


I hope Milly enjoyed her gallop Sue! If your weathers anything like ours she will have had a fab time! It's perfect weather to be outside in. Hope you can put your feet up now!


----------



## grovesy

Been lovely here all day, done quite a bit of gardening, and had a nice walk over the fields and wood.


----------



## Steff

Been an exquisit day here managed to get whole line of washing dry woo lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lindarose said:


> I hope Milly enjoyed her gallop Sue! If your weathers anything like ours she will have had a fab time! It's perfect weather to be outside in. Hope you can put your feet up now!


Hi Linda,
Milly sure did enjoy her gallop around the field, it kept her quiet for the rest of the day as it took a lot more out of her then expected, must admit to being more than pleased for a quiet afternoon not entertaining a very bored dog


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all a bit damp and drizzly this morning. Took Milly down to the woods today and met her bested friend for a 5 mins mad dash around. I managed to time her walk so we met Percy on the way back thus not to much bombing around  Hopefully a nice peaceful morning and afternoon will insure


----------



## grovesy

Overcast here, disappointed as was hoping to get some garden pot washing done before going into town to meet my friend for lunch.


----------



## Steff

Morning all,
Yes abit of a damp squib compared to yesterday, we have the road marking people about in our street today they are introducing controlled parking zones so that should shake up the ones who think they can park there car whereever they please x


----------



## Steff

Morning All,
Quite a dull start the 14 degrees never came to fruition yesterday guess cant be to greedy and expect 2 good days in a row lol.


----------



## grovesy

Well the sun is shining here at the moment might get in the garden later.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, slightly overcast with the odd bit of drizzle earlier the sun is trying to poke through though.


----------



## grovesy

I am happy have managed to get out in the garden it is sunny here. Having a break before getting back to more gardening.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Felt very warm in sunny Staffordshire and Derbyshire today.  16 degrees on my colleagues car temp gauge on our journey back.  Went for a lunchtime walk at work in sunny Buxton in the Peak District - 2.5 miles and then mowed the lawns when I got back home.  Make the most of it whilst it's here.


----------



## Steff

was utterley lovely reached seventeen degrees here at four pm


----------



## Andy HB

Yep, cracking day here yesterday too. Wall to wall sunshine. I enjoyed a health giving walk up over the hills as well.

Meanwhile, the duck avatar is no more. May I introduce everyone to how I really look. I think a personal avatar picture is always preferable.

Andy


----------



## grovesy

Sunny start here but there is a nip in the air.


----------



## Robin

Andy HB said:


> May I introduce everyone to how I really look. I think a personal avatar picture is always preferable.


Yes, but I don't think you should have photoshopped it to make yourself look more attractive.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, warm but drizzling very slightly had a lovely walk this morning with Milly and her bested mate Percy the mad setter.


----------



## Steff

Andy wonderful just as I imagined .
Morning all hope everyones well. Its great to see I had a waking BS of 9.9 thats incredible aint seen a single figure reading in ages


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Andy wonderful just as I imagined .
> Morning all hope everyones well. Its great to see I had a waking BS of 9.9 thats incredible aint seen a single figure reading in ages


Fantastic Steff, very pleased for you.


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Fantastic Steff, very pleased for you.


Thanks Sue. Hows pootch doing x


----------



## grovesy

I managed to walk to the Library and back without wearing a coat, it was uplifting.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Thanks Sue. Hows pootch doing x


Pooch is fine if not a tad sulky at the moment, she was given an inch or two whilst confined to barracks due to being spayed so took a mile the mile is being shrunk rather rapidly


----------



## Steff

Awwww.
Mines in doghouse not my fault so was totally innocent for once but OH left a biscuit on the poofe  and Woody decided it  was his. Can't believe still doing daft things like that.


----------



## mikeyB

My dog always waits for permission, even if I put dog biscuits in front of him on the floor (or banana or carrot, both of which he loves). Nowt to do with me, he was 5 before he came to us.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> My dog always waits for permission, even if I put dog biscuits in front of him on the floor (or banana or carrot, both of which he loves). Nowt to do with me, he was 5 before he came to us.


Milly does that as well and she's a year old.
My first dog actually left the remains of a chicken casserole alone whilst I was at work. I was staggered to come home after 4 hours to find a damp patch where he drooled and guarded that casserole (just in case it moved) Needless to say he was given the remains as his reward.


----------



## Lindarose

What a lovely story Sue. Bless him. He deserved that casserole! Sadly neither of our pets have such good manners!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope alls good, son and aire off today due to inset day, boo hoo aint that good lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
There was a lovely start to the day wall to wall sunshine which meant a lovely walk, we met a gentleman walking 7 Labradors this morning Much to Milly's delight, their manners and control were a delight to see.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone, it's raining here just for a change, but I expect that will change, as it was snowing last night. The third season will be spring


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here but not as warm as yesterday.


----------



## Steff

Good morning 
Happy weekend one and all hope you have a good one. It's very wet and gloomy here x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
very foggy this morning with drizzle for the bonus.
Hope all rugby fans enjoy the feast this afternoon


----------



## grovesy

Was ok earlier, now cloudy looking like it might rain. Though managed to do some gardening.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Bright with a little breeze this morning.Happy to be having an afternoon  of peace and quiet today boys are out for most of it x


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy here trying to decide if i am going to do some gardening.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, grey and drizzly this morning the sun is trying to shine though. Had a lovely walk this morning in the woods with Milly and her doggy friends.

This afternoons task is to finish making a Mothering Sunday card as time is ticking to get it finished.


----------



## grovesy

Managed to do an hours gardening so far but it was sowing seeds in the greenhouse. Was pleased to see on examining my heated propagator in the shed my tomatoe seeds a sowed last week are begining to emerge.
Going out to do more.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x 
Hope everyone had a nice weekend and your start to the week is a good one


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all x
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend and your start to the week is a good one


Good morning Steff  Very dull, damp and breezy here today - typical when I need to put the washing out! 

Hope everyone is well and has a good day


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy and raining here, but I have a trip to the dentist as I broke a crown off on Friday on a piece of pork scratching.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Cloudy and raining here, but I have a trip to the dentist as I broke a crown off on Friday on a piece of pork scratching.


Aw, sorry to hear that  I had to give up pork scratchings years ago when they started breaking bits off my teeth - a pity, because they are a very nice treat for us diabetics!  Hope it's not too much trouble to sort out


----------



## grovesy

I have a feeling it is going to need extracting.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> I have a feeling it is going to need extracting.


Oh no  Hope not {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Steff

Ouch grovesy sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
@grovesy hope your tooth can be saved.
Weather isn't far off disgusting this morning, did manage Milly's walk without getting to wet though. Milly has taken the sensible option of going to her bed with a nice juicy marrow bone.

Fingers crossed the postie arrives nice and early today as waiting for a die cutter to arrive so I can advance my card making skills. Oh and it's a new toy to play with


----------



## Steff

Hope the postie arrives with good things Sue x


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Ouch grovesy sorry to hear that.


Strangely enough it does not hurt.


Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all,
> @grovesy hope your tooth can be saved.
> Weather isn't far off disgusting this morning, did manage Milly's walk without getting to wet though. Milly has taken the sensible option of going to her bed with a nice juicy marrow bone.
> 
> Fingers crossed the postie arrives nice and early today as waiting for a die cutter to arrive so I can advance my card making skills. Oh and it's a new toy to play with


Thank you. 
Just back. Well he thinks he can replace the crown and i have to go back this afternoon for the preparation work. The alternative which he thought was not not the first option was to remove the root, and give it 6 months to heal and then fit a plate. So i am happy to try and salvage.


----------



## Steff

Thats good Grovesy, so no more Mr pork scratchings coming your way in a hurry then


----------



## grovesy

No i cant remember the last time i had them, i saw them Aldi so i thought i will give it try. The other silver lining to this morning is i popped into Asda, as my dentist is opposite , and i managed to get packs of Chestnuts my Sainsburys have not had for weeks. I bought a packet of the protein thins to try as they are wider than the Burgen. I have broken teeth in the past on granary bread.


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
 Sue how are you feeling today?  X
Been a very nice start to day pulled curtains back and sun was in the sky. Good cause this silly girl needs to go to surgery and pop a script in for her test strips as I've thrown the repeat away grr x


----------



## grovesy

Well the sun is out here at the moment but I wont be able to get out in the garden this morning, as I have the hairdresser coming. So hair, maincure, and waxing for me will take all morning.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
@Steff I'm fine ta, off to walk Milly in a minute 
Weather is crisp and dry this morning, lets hope it lasts more than a couple of hours.


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all,
> @Steff I'm fine ta, off to walk Milly in a minute
> Weather is crisp and dry this morning, lets hope it lasts more than a couple of hours.


Good to hear. How does milly react when you are unwell like yesterday sue x 

Enjoy the walk


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Beautiful sunshine here today, might even have to mow the 'lawn'


----------



## grovesy

Although it is sunny here it is very nippy. It was only 5 degrees in the shed where i keep my heated propagator, i had nice suprise lots of  tomato seedlings sprouting and even a cucumber making an appearance.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Good to hear. How does milly react when you are unwell like yesterday sue x
> 
> Enjoy the walk



Milly reacted with delight as it meant being a tad absent minded she got to share some hypo treating biscuits. She tends to cuddle up very tightly at night if I start to drop low.

Walk was lovely thank you.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it snowed  last night here, but this morning it's just the hills that are white. Cold breeze, mind. The mainland is bad, but hey, it's spring, you expect weather like this. Round here, people wonder if we'll get a white Easter, not Christmas


----------



## Steff

Well we've had rain and sunshine sometimes both at once lol but currently its lovely.


----------



## grovesy

Well after my morning with the hairdresser,  managed to do some gardening. Then as i came in my friend knocked to see if i wanted to have a walk with her and her border collie, which i did. Then i went to hers for a cuppa.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> Well after my morning with the hairdresser,  managed to do some gardening. Then as i came in my friend knocked to see if i wanted to have a walk with her and her border collie, which i did. Then i went to hers for a cuppa.


Sounds like a  productive day @grovesy  , I take it your teeth issues are done and dusted with now then.?


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Sounds like a  productive day @grovesy  , I take it your teeth issues are done and dusted with now then.?


No back to dentist next Thursday to have a new crown fitted.


----------



## Northerner

Stayed fine here, with quite a bit of sunshine, although it remained chilly  Managed to top up my Vit D though with a couple of hours backbreaking slog in the garden - hoping to see off the bindweed and brambles before they take hold this year!


----------



## mikeyB

Shirt off, Northie? Should have posted a selfie to make the ladies swoon


----------



## Steff

I'm getting jealous of all this gardening talk I tell thee living in a top floor masionette and and that lol.


----------



## Steff

Morning all good everyone's well


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> I'm getting jealous of all this gardening talk I tell thee living in a top floor masionette and and that lol.


Sorry , mine helps keep me sane and is therapeutic. 
Was sunny about half an hour ago but it is now cloudy and the wind is blowing.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's raining here this morning but not cold so will dig out the waterproofs for Milly's hike this morning. Then we off to the vets yet again with sick note (Milly) as she has a very large lump between her shoulder blades. I'm reasonably sure it's nothing nasty and even surer I'm paying the vets mortgage.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Shirt off, Northie? Should have posted a selfie to make the ladies swoon


Need to top up the tan before the selfie, @mikeyB, got too pale and pasty over the winter  



grovesy said:


> Sorry , mine helps keep me sane and is therapeutic.
> Was sunny about half an hour ago but it is now cloudy and the wind is blowing.


I find gardening therapeutic as well, and given the usual state of my garden it's also a very good workout!   Certainly wouldn't have got anything done today though, I'd be knee-deep in mud - but at least that would stop me from being blown over!  Good call from the weather girl, glad I got plenty done yesterday 

Hope it clears up and everyone has a lovely day


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, it's raining here this morning but not cold so will dig out the waterproofs for Milly's hike this morning. Then we off to the vets yet again with sick note (Milly) as she has a very large lump between her shoulder blades. I'm reasonably sure it's nothing nasty and even surer I'm paying the vets mortgage.


Hope it's nothing serious, poor Milly


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Need to top up the tan before the selfie, @mikeyB, got too pale and pasty over the winter
> 
> 
> I find gardening therapeutic as well, and given the usual state of my garden it's also a very good workout!   Certainly wouldn't have got anything done today though, I'd be knee-deep in mud - but at least that would stop me from being blown over!  Good call from the weather girl, glad I got plenty done yesterday
> 
> Hope it clears up and everyone has a lovely day


Yeah I try to do as much as I can when the weather permits but try not overdo and have a break every half an hour to an hour, otherwise I would end up paying the Chiropractors mortgage.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Yeah I try to do as much as I can when the weather permits but try not overdo and have a break every half an hour to an hour, otherwise I would end up paying the Chiropractors mortgage.


I have no choice but to keep taking breaks to top up my carbs - gardening is an activity that really drives my levels down, probably because it usually involves heavy digging, chopping and weeding rather than leisurely pruning and prettifying  I reduced my insulin by 40% yesterday lunchtime but still needed 5 jelly babies, an apple, a bag of crisps and a Lindt egg during the afternoon - and still got a 2.9 at one point!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> I have no choice but to keep taking breaks to top up my carbs - gardening is an activity that really drives my levels down, probably because it usually involves heavy digging, chopping and weeding rather than leisurely pruning and prettifying  I reduced my insulin by 40% yesterday lunchtime but still needed 5 jelly babies, an apple, a bag of crisps and a Lindt egg during the afternoon - and still got a 2.9 at one point!


Oh dear, I have noticed even though sometimes the gardening I do  is not always enough to register on my activity tracker as enough of an activity, my blood sugar does reflect it though.So that is ok for me.


----------



## Steff

Morning .
Sue hope all goes ok at vets. 
Shall call dad later the north east has had snow not sure if he been effected yikes


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I'm back from our walk/swim. The only thing not wet is my knickers, the heavens opened and down came thunder rain hail, sleet and snow  Hopefully after a blow dry Milly will be less soggy as well. She loves the hair dryer


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning and a bright but blustery day here. Milo will love chasing leaves and anything else that's around! Henry will just plod along in his own sweet way 
Sue I hope Milly is ok. Look forward to hearing all is well after vets.


----------



## Lindarose

Pumper_Sue said:


> I'm back from our walk/swim. The only thing not wet is my knickers, the heavens opened and down came thunder rain hail, sleet and snow  Hopefully after a blow dry Milly will be less soggy as well. She loves the hair dryer


That's what happened to me Monday. Both me and Milo were like drowned rats. And one of my coat pockets wasn't closed so soggy tissues and dog treats too. Not nice.


----------



## Steff

Argh same thing happened to me just sue. Just for in shook my hair like a wet dog and redressed lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Milly has had her vet visit managing to cause chaos in the waiting area due to spying another dog that so needed to play with her  result of her lump was keep an eye on it and bring her back in a month if any changes as in getting bigger. He doesn't think it's anything nasty so would rather not start cutting into her unless absolutely necessary which I agree with 100%.


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> Milly has had her vet visit managing to cause chaos in the waiting area due to spying another dog that so needed to play with her  result of her lump was keep an eye on it and bring her back in a month if any changes as in getting bigger. He doesn't think it's anything nasty so would rather not start cutting into her unless absolutely necessary which I agree with 100%.


That is good.


----------



## grovesy

Well it is now pouring down here. Don't feel like doing any house work.


----------



## Steff

Wow it's cold today and it must be for me to be feeling it


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Wow it's cold today and it must be for me to be feeling it


Definitely turned chillier the past couple of days, brrr!!!  It's stopped raining here now, and we even had a brief moment of sunshine! Too soggy to do any gardening though, all my tools will rust!


----------



## grovesy

It has colder here today as the day has gone on. At 10 it was 20 degrees in my greenhouse, it now just over 10.


----------



## Steff

Eeee anyone would think I was turning into a Southern softie lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eeee anyone would think I was turning into a Southern softie lol


I've been dahn sarf for 20 years now @Steff - how long for you? I definitely feel the chill when I head north!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've been dahn sarf for 20 years now @Steff - how long for you? I definitely feel the chill when I head north!


17 for me Alan . My lot wont travel North both of them are phobic of going passed the m25 LOL


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> 17 for me Alan . My lot wont travel North both of them are phobic of going passed the m25 LOL


Scaredy cats!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> I've been dahn sarf for 20 years now @Steff - how long for you? I definitely feel the chill when I head north!





Steff said:


> 17 for me Alan . My lot wont travel North both of them are phobic of going passed the m25 LOL


Well i beat you both. Over 35 years for me.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Well i beat you both. Over 35 years for me.


Poor you! What did you do wrong?


----------



## grovesy

Married a southerner.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> Married a southerner.


Guess I could actually escape back home as we are "living in sin" as my nan used to say, so non committent LOL


----------



## Lindarose

Pumper_Sue said:


> Milly has had her vet visit managing to cause chaos in the waiting area due to spying another dog that so needed to play with her  result of her lump was keep an eye on it and bring her back in a month if any changes as in getting bigger. He doesn't think it's anything nasty so would rather not start cutting into her unless absolutely necessary which I agree with 100%.


That's good news!  xx


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Start how we left off nice and wet out there.  Not even the dog was interested this morning lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> Start how we left off nice and wet out there.  Not even the dog was interested this morning lol


Good morning Steff  I expected rain also this morning, but it's currently just a bit damp, no doubt it will come later!  

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  I expected rain also this morning, but it's currently just a bit damp, no doubt it will come later!
> Yup maybe no gardening action today then.
> Be safe all x
> Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## grovesy

Overcast here i will be having a walk to the library latter.


----------



## Steff

Well it's stopped so I'm off to surgery get script then get test strips from chemist


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all woke up to a clear bright sky with white frost of the roofs. Looking very black now though.


----------



## mikeyB

Glorious day here, sun shining down on the righteous. And the wrongeous. Chilly last night, mind. 

Dogs got the squits, so the conservatory floor looked like a cholera ward this morning.  That'll teach him to bin raid.


----------



## Steff

Dear me I really should  not  be so daft at times.I forgot my stuff goes straight to morrisons and not stops at the surgery.  Ah well was more exercise I guess x


----------



## Lindarose

mikeyB said:


> Glorious day here, sun shining down on the righteous. And the wrongeous. Chilly last night, mind.
> 
> Dogs got the squits, so the conservatory floor looked like a cholera ward this morning.  That'll teach him to bin raid.


Not the best sight first thing in the morning Mike. Hope the dog has learned a lesson. Somehow I doubt it!


----------



## mikeyB

Me too, Lin, but the butler and the footman cleared everything up, so no bother really


----------



## grovesy

Well the day started cloudy and rainy. Was dry for my walk to the Library and back , during the walk I thought the sun was trying to come out. But following putting the recycling out and having a cuppa it is cloudy once more.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> Well the day started cloudy and rainy. Was dry for my walk to the Library and back , during the walk I thought the sun was trying to come out. But following putting the recycling out and having a cuppa it is cloudy once more.


Cant win today either put some school shirts out on line didnt even last 10 minutes when showers came.


----------



## mikeyB

Free final rinse Steff, think positive


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Cant win today either put some school shirts out on line didnt even last 10 minutes when showers came.


I did not do any washing yesterday, so had today I use a dehumidifier to dry when it is not fit to hang out. I had hockey and cricket kits that needed to be washed. Fortunately they were only from training or net practice so did not stain treatments. Though cricket season starts in earnest soon so will have lots of stains to treat then.


----------



## Steff

Oh yes with mine its football,  also he plays on an artificial pitch and these little black bits that he brings in from his football boots go everywhere.


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Oh yes with mine its football,  also he plays on an artificial pitch and these little black bits that he brings in from his football boots go everywhere.


The hockey at home is astro - turf, he has only just taken the hockey up in August. The cricket has done for years.


----------



## grovesy

Managed to get out and do some gardening as the weather has brightened up.


----------



## Steff

Good news .
It's been rubbish here I been poorly on sofa but perking up now x


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Good news .
> It's been rubbish here I been poorly on sofa but perking up now x


Hope you continue to perk up.


----------



## Robin

I managed to get out into the garden for a couple of hours pottering this afternoon.(tying up climbers, doing the odd bit of snipping and weeding) Unusually, the wind was coming from the north east, so lovely and sheltered and in the sun on the south west facing border. Cold once you stepped out of the sun and into the wind, though!


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> I managed to get out into the garden for a couple of hours pottering this afternoon.(tying up climbers, doing the odd bit of snipping and weeding) Unusually, the wind was coming from the north east, so lovely and sheltered and in the sun on the south west facing border. Cold once you stepped out of the sun and into the wind, though!


I struggled but managed to dig up a Cornus, that i had for winter colour but has been abit of a disappointment. I had to cut through some of the roots to get it out. Think i will leave the other for other half to dig out at the week end.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Think i will leave the other for other half to dig out at the week end.


Oh yes, definitely. I've got one of those, they come in useful for the tough jobs! Though I do find they need regular refuelling with tea and coffee while they're working.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all,
Hope everyone is well, cold start to day sunshine coming through about 10 according to weathergirl. x


----------



## grovesy

Overcast here at the moment. Friday is my day for meeting a friend in town for breakfast, shopping, and coffee.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> Overcast here at the moment. Friday is my day for meeting a friend in town for breakfast, shopping, and coffee.


Enjoy time with your friend  Grovesy, Friday is shopping day for me and it wont be online today for first time in months going to venture out .


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Enjoy time with your friend  Grovesy, Friday is shopping day for me and it wont be online today for first time in months going to venture out .


Enjoy your too!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Chilly here too - just been out for a paper  Hope you have a nice day with your friend @grovesy


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Chilly here too - just been out for a paper  Hope you have a nice day with your friend @grovesy


Any interesting articles in there @Northerner , just seen a story on the news Emma Thompson was invited for lunch with Trump but didnt go lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Any interesting articles in there @Northerner , just seen a story on the news Emma Thompson was invited for lunch with Trump but didnt go lol


Haven't read it yet @Steff - waiting until elevenses


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, very grey this morning not raining though and not that cold so a bonus in that dept. Spent over an hour in the forestry with Milly this morning unfortunately she still appears to have plenty of energy insisting I would like to play with her


----------



## Steff

Morning Sue,
Milly sounds a bundle of fun and frolicks lol, more so then my furry friend at the monent he is feeling sorry for himself for some reason just cant work out why yet.


----------



## mikeyB

It's another bright sunny day here out in the Atlantic. I think the weather is the wrong way round, reading the posts on here, and I'm looking for someone to blame. That Carol Kirkwood has a guilty look....


----------



## Steff

Well thats knackered me out but made it back from Morrisons back in one piece 6 bags and £55 down but hay thats a weeks shop x


----------



## grovesy

Been to town. Bought some garden bits in Wilko.


----------



## Ditto

It's glorious, I feel I should be in the garden. For some reason I'm very reluctant to get out there this year, it's looking dire. I've bought a new fork and some flowered rubber gloves so there's no excuse...


----------



## Steff

Good morning.
Sun is out and sky is lovely .
Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## grovesy

Not opened the curtains yet.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Looks like it's set to be a good day/weekend - very chilly when I went out for the paper earlier though! 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here at present.


----------



## Lindarose

Just got to work and a beautiful but cold day here too!


----------



## grovesy

The sun is out but it is still a bit nippy.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone. I'd like to say there's a nice blue sky but there aint  it's cloudy but bright and breezy. Have a great weekend everyone.

John.*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone. Wall to wall sunshine with a slight nip in the air equals a glorious day.


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone. I'd like to say there's a nice blue sky but there aint  it's cloudy but bright and breezy. Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> John.*


I'm sure it'll clear up as the day progresses John - we're being promised the warmest day of the year, particularly in the West!


----------



## grovesy

Been busy in the greenhouse i have potted on cucumbers, tomatoes, begonias,and  coleus seedlings. Now haven't a break. Will be back out soon.


----------



## Steff

Well back from town went to get a drinks container for son he is off to the British Film Institute in Soutbank on Tuesday year 11 trip out . Said did he want a packed lunch he said yes I said ill get you your favourite Peppa Pig yougurts he was not impressed LOL


----------



## Ditto

It's utterly glorious, all the sheets are blowing in the sunshine (I've got the line strung up between two palm trees) 

A frost earlier though, could see it melting on the rooves...roofs...housetops!


----------



## am64

Great the island is still here ....got a bit lost in the forum with its new (to me ) layout ...see the pubs closed down  but hey the cocktails are still on tap here ! I remember this virtual island being first inhabited back in 2010 when I just came back from Tobago ...planning a trip back agin this year with my mum to celebrate my mums 80th birthday


----------



## Steff

Hi am 

Yeah nothing ever stops the same huh hehe.  Was thinking of ya back in February when it was your bday and remembered you and John share it....


----------



## am64

Heee pour us a dry martini hunny shaken not stirred ! Got a pile of washing up I am avoiding.....


----------



## Steff

Hay your supposed to be behaving have a glass of lemonade and be happy haha.  Urghhh get J to do um lol xx


----------



## am64

Leonade bit flat .......
J did the cooking ...I do washing up or dishwasher at home but staying with j parents now when we not working to provide the care they need ....trying to persuade them to buy a dishwasher .....


----------



## Steff

Ah right we have a dishwasher here her name is steff ha


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Happy Sunday


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, a beautiful day full of sunshine again. Yesterday reached 18 degrees, not so sure today will reach those heights as a chill wind blowing.


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all   Its beautiful here today. Henry is out walking. He has his first longest walk in the woods with hubby. We will have family round later which includes Milo of course so lots going on!


----------



## grovesy

Well sunny here but still a bit of a nip in the air. Though on the plus side it has hit 30 degrees in the greenhouse already. So all the lids are off the propagators. Yesterday's dirty garden pots and trays washed and drying in the sun.


----------



## Northerner

The gentleman from Nigeria has been banned, thanks to those who alerted me to his post


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The gentleman from Nigeria has been banned, thanks to those who alerted me to his post


 Ah @Northerner I was gonna PM him and ask for a list of the best herbs darn lol


----------



## Steff

Evening folks 
Home made chilli for tea nice brown rice I like it alot 
 No garlic bread whereas used to be about 3 pieces lol.
Hope the sun stayed out where you all are


----------



## Ditto

I always miss all the excitement!


----------



## Steff

Ditto said:


> I always miss all the excitement!


It's ok ditto I've saved u some ha x


----------



## am64

evening all nice chilled bottle of fizzy ....water pleased Happy today has been so lovely and my BS are coming down  ate enough stir fry veg to totally get my 25 a day !! 
ps where have all the funny emoticons gone ?


----------



## Steff

Good see bac on here and already the bs going better x

There's a good few new ones emoticons  up there ^^


----------



## am64

found them !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> found them !!


Hahah use away x


----------



## am64




----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Another week upon us x hope everyone has a good Monday


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy here at the moment.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  I was up at 4 am - body clock has gone all to pot!  Yesterday was the best day of the year here, weatherwise, bright and sunny, and warm because that cold wind had fallen to just a light, occasional breeze - the factor 50 even made an appearance in the afternoon! 

Hope everyone has a good day  Been out for the paper and it's pretty chilly here at the moment, brrrr!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, another beautiful day in Cornwall with wall to wall sunshine. Both Milly and I are having a well deserved rest after spending 1 1/2 hrs in the forestry this morning, Milly having a field day with two of her doggy friends.


----------



## grovesy

Well it does not matter what the weather is going to be like, my next door neighbours  have been doing an extension since last summer have decided to have builders to come knocking down the remants of the garage they part demolished at the begining.  So it is pneumatic drill and diggers noises here!


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Well it does not matter what the weather is going to be like, my next door neighbours  have been doing an extension since last summer have decided to have builders to come knocking down the remants of the garage they part demolished at the begining.  So it is pneumatic drill and diggers noises here!


My new neighbours are having wall ties replaced - not especially noisy though and he did pop round to let me know  I also got to meet the brand new neighbour, who is just over a week old!  

Worst noise problems around here are planes taking off and landing, and even worse than that constant sirens from police and ambulance - where I live is in between two roads that lead out to the morotway - they are quite a distance away, but you hear the sirens all the way along - maddening!  Also, why is it that when you get a really nice day everyone in the neighbourhood decides to get their power tools out?  

Most peaceful part of the day is around dawn, when there's just birdsong to break the silence!


----------



## grovesy

I don't take any notice at sirens, police helicopter or air ambulance, anymore unless the police one circles. I am flight path for police base, and for air ambulance to go to the hospital.
Did manage to some gardening done.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> I don't take any notice at sirens, police helicopter or air ambulance, anymore unless the police one circles. I am flight path for police base, and for air ambulance to go to the hospital.
> Did manage to some gardening done.


I can ignore the planes, although they can be annoying when you miss 30 seconds of a radio programme! The worst ones are the ones that fly across to the Channel Islands - they are very slow to cross the sky so you get the noise for longer! We occasionally get a rescue helicopter over the river, and they are deafening  Actually, the loudest plane I have experienced was a Sea Harrier at the Shepway Air Show when I lived in Folkestone - it hovered over the sea parallel to the cliff tops so it was directly in your eyeline - very powerful


----------



## grovesy

I am bit to far from Stanstead to get low flyers, but when the Queen has planes flying along the mall they come over quite low.


----------



## am64

tap water please as long as its free..... just had eye test at opticians and i need glasses all the time.... £211  and that was a cheap pair but varied focal just hope i can get used to them ...


----------



## Steff

Yikes I'll get u a pint on me hahah.  Jeez I got new script back in January  and paid 47 and got them vari


----------



## am64

i was done ...where did you go ??


----------



## Steff

Wow did u go for anti glare and scratch???  Was specsavers


----------



## grovesy

am64 said:


> tap water please as long as its free..... just had eye test at opticians and i need glasses all the time.... £211  and that was a cheap pair but varied focal just hope i can get used to them ...


I have worn varifocal for years no problems. Mine cost more but i don't have a straightforward prescription and have thiner lenses.


----------



## am64

hello all another pint of tap water please...yes steph i think i got that had to pay an extra £20 for a coating . Grovesy I am glad you found the varifocal no problem as i have just spoken to my mum who said she could never get on with them ....


----------



## Steff

Still tho was the assistant wearing a mask and riding a bleedin horse x


----------



## am64

hey i just found the like button !


----------



## Steff

Yay that calls for pints of water all round Lol


----------



## am64

Off to bed ski I will be in the hammock over by the two palm tree on the right ...work tomorrow


----------



## Ditto

am64 said:


> i was done ...where did you go ??


LOL that made me chuckle.  Thank goodness I get my specs on the National Health, there's something to be said for being poor.


----------



## Steff

Good morning peeps x
Hope everyone had a lovely sunny Monday x 
Happy Tuesday and be good


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning peeps x
> Hope everyone had a lovely sunny Monday x
> Happy Tuesday and be good


Good morning @Steff  You're up early! Yesterday was a lovely day, got a bit more done in the garden - think I may have at least halted the bindweed before it really gets going this year - we'll see!  

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning @Steff  You're up early! Yesterday was a lovely day, got a bit more done in the garden - think I may have at least halted the bindweed before it really gets going this year - we'll see!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!


Morning @Northerner Yeah I sometimes get mornings where I randomly wake at silly of clock. Should be upto 17 if I'm to believe my weather on my phone .


----------



## New-journey

Good morning all, only just discovered this magical friendly island.
My beautiful view is hidden in a wall of fog but off for a walk in Longleat forest later with a friend. Must get to the garden, going to grow lots of veggies this year. I only moved here last year and could do with some help to get me started!


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Good morning all, only just discovered this magical friendly island.
> My beautiful view is hidden in a wall of fog but off for a walk in Longleat forest later with a friend. Must get to the garden, going to grow lots of veggies this year. I only moved here last year and could do with some help to get me started!


Watch out for those lions!  Oh, just noticed you said 'forest'  I keep intending to grow my own veg - must get organised! 

Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## grovesy

Foggy here but have to navigate the 10 miles down the A12 to Witham to have my Retinopathy screening. Hoping there has been no accidents as it is bad for accidents.


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Watch out for those lions!  Oh, just noticed you said 'forest'  I keep intending to grow my own veg - must get organised!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day!


Hee hee, there will be several huge fences between us and the animals I hope!
Last year the slugs ate my courgettes which a friend had started off for me, this year am more determined to beat those slugs! 
There is nothing nicer than picking some veg from the garden to eat in my opinion. Is your garden big enough to grow veg? 
Thanks and hope you have a lovely day too


----------



## New-journey

grovesy said:


> Foggy here but have to navigate the 10 miles down the A12 to Witham to have my Retinopathy screening. Hoping there has been no accidents as it is bad for accidents.


Good luck with the foggy drive and the screening.


----------



## Northerner

New-journey said:


> Hee hee, there will be several huge fences between us and the animals I hope!
> Last year the slugs ate my courgettes which a friend had started off for me, this year am more determined to beat those slugs!
> There is nothing nicer than picking some veg from the garden to eat in my opinion. Is your garden big enough to grow veg?
> Thanks and hope you have a lovely day too


Yes, my garden is plenty big enough - it's about 100ft long!  It is, however, somewhat 'wildlife friendly'...!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, slightly overcast this morning very warm though so not complaining. Doors are wide open so Milly can come and go as she pleases, she has decided though her slave(me) should give her my undivided attention and play with her even though she has had at least an hours walk this morning.


----------



## Steff

Welcome new journey glad u found this xx


----------



## grovesy

New-journey said:


> Good luck with the foggy drive and the screening.


Well not too bad drive was not to bad i got straight for first bit of the fresh and drops, then the normal wait to have the pictures done. Back home in just over an hour, the plan initially was to go to the nearby estuary for walk but too cold as fog still lingering.


----------



## Steff

Hope the results of  screening go ok .
Off to docs in about an hour got apportionment to see how I'm going on insulin. Don't think I'll be wearing my coat out there lol


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Hope the results of  screening go ok .
> Off to docs in about an hour got apportionment to see how I'm going on insulin. Don't think I'll be wearing my coat out there lol


Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hope the results of  screening go ok .
> Off to docs in about an hour got apportionment to see how I'm going on insulin. Don't think I'll be wearing my coat out there lol


Hope the appointment went well @Steff  Definitely turned a bit chillier here as the afternoon has progressed, and a lot breezier too! Still, had to remind myself that it is still only March!  I think it was late April last year before we got a decently warm and sunny day


----------



## grovesy

I was not listen to the weather probably but i did her him say it was going to be unseasonal warm later in the week.


----------



## newbs

It's raining her again now, quite a chilly wind too.  Yesterday was glorious so can't have it all I suppose.


----------



## Steff

All good opened up and felt support from doc it helped x

Off to make a stir fry now x


----------



## am64

Ditto said:


> LOL that made me chuckle.  Thank goodness I get my specs on the National Health, there's something to be said for being poor.


i work 3 days a week for a small charity so i didnt qualify for the NHS ones but did choose from their budget range


----------



## am64

evening all ... hard day fundraising today so need an extra large glass of water please .....this is more like a deserted island.... wheres the el president these days ???


----------



## Steff

Am sorry late to u but here's your x tra large water xx 

Enjoy


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, very overcast today with a very damp look outside. Just off to walk Milly hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Steff

Good morning sue 
Slow to get bright here this morning off early to chemist to get meds before it starts getting busy. Have a good walk x


----------



## grovesy

Abit overcast here at the moment.


----------



## grovesy

Well despite it being overcast i have managed to get out and do a couple of sessions in the garden. Having lunch before going back out.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> Well despite it being overcast i have managed to get out and do a couple of sessions in the garden. Having lunch before going back out.


Annoying today was dull then about 12 sun came out I had washed the throw off the sofa and got it out then 20 minutes later showers came. typical


----------



## Ditto

Dull and breezy here today. Gonna try and get to bingo with Mum, it'll be a struggle with the w'chair, there's a bit of a slope to get up, might have to grab a passing fella! 

Agh bindweed...how can something so lovely, be so malignant...never seen a white like it, but agh...


----------



## grovesy

We not had any rain here yet! Done some more gardening, making up for yesterday's lack of being able to get out.


----------



## Ditto

Not gonna get to bingo, Mum's not good on her pins, worse than usual, so I shall just chill here with a good book, a Black Russian and a comfy deck chair...


----------



## Steff

.Good morning all
Hope everyone's well. Appt at sons school later on should be fun all about upcoming gcses xx


----------



## grovesy

Off to dentist to have crown fitted.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> Off to dentist to have crown fitted.


Good luck


----------



## grovesy

Thank you.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> .Good morning all
> Hope everyone's well. Appt at sons school later on should be fun all about upcoming gcses xx


Goodness, he really is growing up!   What are his favourite subjects? Hope it goes well 



grovesy said:


> Off to dentist to have crown fitted.


Hope all goes smoothly, @grovesy 

Lovely start to the day here after yesterday's gloom! Out for a run earlier, tshirt and shorts - thankfully didn't have to hurdle too many women fainting at the sight of my magnificent legs 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all dull and overcast this morning very warm though. Off to town after a reviving mug of coffee.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Goodness, he really is growing up!   What are his favourite subjects? Hope it goes well




Hi @Northerner  business studies and english , but we are having real sturggles at the moment with him though and his new discovery of girls which is an unwelcome distracion x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi @Northerner  business studies and english , but we are having real sturggles at the moment with him though and his new discovery of girls which is an unwelcome distracion x


I remember that well!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I remember that well!


LOL. Only thing is he is behind and one of 36 kids who is not acheiving and is below where he should be.So either his teachers are shoddy or he is acting up which after his parents evening in Jan I know which of those is right .


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> LOL. Only thing is he is behind and one of 36 kids who is not acheiving and is below where he should be.So either his teachers are shoddy or he is acting up which after his parents evening in Jan I know which of those is right .


Hope he knuckles down and gets his priorities right!  Plenty of time for canoodling when he has his qualifications, good job and fat pay cheque!


----------



## grovesy

Very sunny here, now back from Dentist. Popped into garden centre on way back bought a few strawberry plants and fuschia plugs, wanted a mint plant did not have one so had to buy seeds. It is all now planted up and down.


----------



## Steff

Went ok at dentist I assume?
Its lovely here balcony door open,dog lay in sunshine.


----------



## grovesy

Yes it did thanks.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Reached 20 yesterday but back to normal today with rain x 
Hope alls well


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff, everyone  Very gloomy here today as well - so far, but they are predicting some sunshine later 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Steff

Yeah saying here this afternoon.looking horrible tomorrow tho think I'll be off to town today for weekly shop x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah saying here this afternoon.looking horrible tomorrow tho think I'll be off to town today for weekly shop x


How did things go at the school?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> How did things go at the school?


Well @Northerner I've not mentioned it lol. But as we thought he needs to knuckle down and do more revision he's asking to go down a set in science which apparently when he asked the teacher said why your not dumb are you and me laddo got abit annoyed at that and isn't happy but it's all being addressed say so's the principal


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well @Northerner I've not mentioned it lol. But as we thought he needs to knuckle down and do more revision he's asking to go down a set in science which apparently when he asked the teacher said why your not dumb are you and me laddo got abit annoyed at that and isn't happy but it's all being addressed say so's the principal


I was the same with science at his age - I asked to go down a group for physics (in those days it would have meant getting a CSE instead of a GCE), but was encouraged to stick with the GCE and got a grade B!  Worth sticking it out


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, It's turning into a lovely morning the sun is out, doors and windows are open for fresh air and Milly instead of causing mischief in the garden is fast asleep on her bed


----------



## grovesy

Raining here.


----------



## Steff

Very true Alan shall see where land lies after half term to which they are off now until the 19th April yikes. 
It's been another 18 degrees here today x


----------



## Steff

Good morning 
Hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning
> Hope everyone had a good weekend x


Good morning Steff  Have a good 'un!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Have a good 'un!


Thanks Alan, bloomin neighbours grrr one has there music blaring and the other since 8am has been hammering and now the saw is out


----------



## ukjohn

*Morning everyone, including the two early birds, very cloudy this morning but not at all cold. Have a nice weekend.

Steff, as I said in another thread I love your new avatar, very pretty.*


----------



## grovesy

Well overcast here and looks like it is going to pour down.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> *Morning everyone, including the two early birds, very cloudy this morning but not at all cold. Have a nice weekend.
> 
> Steff, as I said in another thread I love your new avatar, very pretty.*


Morning @ukjohn  I thank you very much I didnt wanna take over that thread with my big head hehe x


----------



## Ditto

Drizzling here. Have to go and buy ice cream and Cadbury's chocolate as he feels he needs to keep his strength up! Agh torture.


----------



## Steff

Ditto said:


> Drizzling here. Have to go and buy ice cream and Cadbury's chocolate as he feels he needs to keep his strength up! Agh torture.


I get that excuse when its pub night lol


----------



## grovesy

Well the weather can't make its mind up here cloudy then sunny. Whilst at a garden centre it feels really hot by the time we got home it is cloudy and looks like rain.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Already 10 degrees nice breeze to. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## grovesy

Looks promising here!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.
Lovely day here, bright sunshine with a slight chill in the air which bodes well for a fab day. Took Milly for her  walk this morning only to find the lane to the forestry blocked by a deer standing in the middle of it with no intention of moving in a hurry. One of those moments when you wish you had a camera handy


----------



## Northerner

It was very cool here when I went out for my run at 6:15 - slight grass frost and mist on the water - very pretty  Still a bit chilly out of the sun, but warming up nicely


----------



## grovesy

It is sunny but there is still a bit of chill here.


----------



## Ditto

Glorious here, just in time for the Marathon.


----------



## Steff

Ditto said:


> Glorious here, just in time for the Marathon.


Much prefer a snickers @Ditto


----------



## Steff

Good.morning all 
Another Monday has arrived hope everyone has a good week x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff, everyone  Should be a good week weather-wise, so hopefully will be able to get out in the garden a fair bit this week - stuff has started growing apace!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff, everyone  Should be a good week weather-wise, so hopefully will be able to get out in the garden a fair bit this week - stuff has started growing apace!


Morning. It certainly does I am tying in growth on my many clematsis on a daily basis, and have to keep adding supports in the greenhouse for the increasing number of seed trays and seedlings.Misty here at the moment but it looks like the type that when burnt off by the sun will be a nice bright day.


----------



## New-journey

Morning all and so pleased that I started removing weeds in the garden yesterday and to get the beds ready for veg plants. I am lucky to have a friend who is growing me plants in her greenhouse. Going to get out again today and do some more, loving my garden it may be small but just right for me. Enjoy everyone these lovely Spring days.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone, another beautiful day here even managed the walk this morning with no coat on as so nice out.
Managed to cut mine and neighbours grass yesterday afternoon and weed out one flower bed.
Wonders of wonders I have remembered to park my car off the drive this morning so a certain pest can't park their car opposite my drive thus blocking me all day. Sounds dreadful on my part talking to the person concerned doesn't seem to work so...............


----------



## Steff

All this gardening talk arghhhh I have a balcony guys come on be fair lol im jealous


----------



## Northerner

Just got back from a 'Burgen Run' - now have 5 lovely loaves, four in the freezer  Speaking of freezing, I could see my breath misting on the way up, but things had warmed up on the way back  Looks like being utterly glorious!  Love this time of year!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> All this gardening talk arghhhh I have a balcony guys come on be fair lol im jealous


You are more than welcome to come do my gardening


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> You are more than welcome to come do my gardening


And can I bring Woody for a friend for Milly to lol x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> And can I bring Woody for a friend for Milly to lol x


Milly would be delighted


----------



## grovesy

Well as predicted the mist has burnt away and it is very sunny, it is nice to be able to wear my Birkenstocks 's, cropped trousers and short sleeved t- shirt . It was 20 degrees in greenhouse earlier went to Home Bargains and Aldi, on return an hour later it is nearly 40.


----------



## mikeyB

It's raining, for a change. Just one of those tropical showers we get on the Isle. I guess it'll stop soon, then we can watch the steam rising from the ground. 

Good stuff, this. Must roll another


----------



## gail1

its a beautiful day and im glad to be alive would like a nice cream cake please


----------



## grovesy

It is amazing how good  weather can lift the mood.


----------



## Ditto

Lovely here again today. Went for D eye test. That rotten liquid doesn't half sting. I was very brave though.  I hates anything to do with eyes. Agh. 

I wish the supermarkets wouldn't let all the plants die. What's the point of that? Can't sell them if they're dead. Nisa across the road has let a job lot of Primulas die.  I might have to go over with a water bottle in future. I can't buy them all!


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Lovely here again today. Went for D eye test. That rotten liquid doesn't half sting. I was very brave though.  I hates anything to do with eyes. Agh.
> 
> I wish the supermarkets wouldn't let all the plants die. What's the point of that? Can't sell them if they're dead. Nisa across the road has let a job lot of Primulas die.  I might have to go over with a water bottle in future. I can't buy them all!


I looked at the plants in Asda last week warm day and were suffering and i noticed the same at Aldi this morning.


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Lovely here again today. Went for D eye test. That rotten liquid doesn't half sting. I was very brave though.  I hates anything to do with eyes. Agh.


I had the drops today too. I commented that they seemed more stingy than usual, she assured me they were the same and I'd probably just forgotten. My daughter gives me a guilt trip every time I get mine done, because she had a lazy eye/squint, and had drops in regularly from the age of 2, so every time I have mine done she reminds me I made her go through it!


----------



## Steff

Evening all 2 hours of peace and quiet from now hallajulah x


----------



## Ditto

Robin said:


> I had the drops today too. I commented that they seemed more stingy than usual, she assured me they were the same and I'd probably just forgotten. My daughter gives me a guilt trip every time I get mine done, because she had a lazy eye/squint, and had drops in regularly from the age of 2, so every time I have mine done she reminds me I made her go through it!


I hate having a lazy eye! I still only use the one eye.  I had to wear pink NHS specs and a patch when I was a nipper. Oh the shame! I used to beg my Mum to let me peel it off. My poor Mum was always schlepping me to Manc Eye Hospital where I would put parrots in cages. Fat lot of good it did, still looking at people plus looking to see if the bus is coming in my adult years especially if tired. Then had wonderful operations which let me at least appear to be normal. Wonderful doctors.


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> I hate having a lazy eye! I still only use the one eye.  I had to wear pink NHS specs and a patch when I was a nipper. Oh the shame! I used to beg my Mum to let me peel it off. My poor Mum was always schlepping me to Manc Eye Hospital where I would put parrots in cages. Fat lot of good it did, still looking at people plus looking to see if the bus is coming in my adult years especially if tired. Then had wonderful operations which let me at least appear to be normal. Wonderful doctors.


Oh that rings a bell, I think it was a lion my daughter had to put in a cage!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x no sunshine today according to weather it's gonna b a wash out x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff  Chucked it down all night here, and was still raining when I got up. Stopped now, just drizzly. And yesterday was a perfect Spring day! Ah well, supposed to be better for the rest of the week 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## grovesy

Dull here and i think the forecast is for rain here. Might have to move some the store of pots and trays out of the greenhouse to make way for seedlings.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, decidedly damp this morning had a nice quiet walk with Milly as no ne else about this morning which I must admit was a relief as she was showing signs of being very stiff yesterday due to her hip problems.


----------



## Steff

Well we all got the poor weather today lol. Time for abit of cleaning I think I get some get up and go to get it done ha


----------



## grovesy

The weather here can't make its mind up cloudy then sun tried to get out now it is cloudy again.


----------



## mikeyB

Sunny and occasional showers here on the Peoples Republic of Mull. Very pleasant day, all round. The sort of day that annoys tourists, which can only be a good thing.


----------



## Steff

Same here one minute its sunny next like now its came over very black.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Weather improved by lunch time and wall to wall sunshine ever since


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Another chilly start today, but looking gloriously sunny now - hope it stays this way! 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Steff

Good morning Alan and all x
Very nice day , awoken by men taking scaffolding down at 7.45 which is a lie in for me grrr. Its gorgoues already here


----------



## grovesy

Sunny and bright here but there is a chill in the air. Washing hung on line. Numerous trays turned in the greenhouse, thermometer tells me it got down to 5 in the greenhouse last night. Already a nice 20 in there.


----------



## Ditto

It's been freezing here ::shivers:: Grey and breezy. I definitely need to be on a balmy desert island.


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here all day had sun roof open on drive to pub. Just wore a t-shirt and Cardigan on.


----------



## Steff

Very nice, had a lovely day here to got 2 clothes lines of washing dried.


----------



## Northerner

I've managed to get a bit of gardening done, trying to trim a very large shrub (practically a tree, really!). It was warm work, but when I stopped and sat in the sun for a while reading my book there was a very chilly breeze blowing! Still, not complaining, bring it on, I love it!


----------



## Steff

Good morning guys x 
Hope everyone's good and has a lovely day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, the sun isn't out yet nice and dry though with a hint of frost. I'm off to take Milly for a gentle walk then going food shopping


----------



## grovesy

Bright blue skies here, looks promising. Got first load of washing in the machine.


----------



## Northerner

Bright and sunny here now  Still a bit of a chill, but not as chilly as when I went for my run at 6:10am! 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Ditto

It's bright, grey and breezy all at the same time. Must get out and do tomatoes in a basket and plant up a Hydrangea, Mum's not got one so treated us to one, only 3quid in Wilkinsons.  Cheapt at half the price...if I ever get round to planting it.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> It's bright, grey and breezy all at the same time. Must get out and do tomatoes in a basket and plant up a Hydrangea, Mum's not got one so treated us to one, only 3quid in Wilkinsons.  Cheapt at half the price...if I ever get round to planting it.


Hope you have good luck growing the tomatoes in a basket. I tried it a few years ago i was not impressed with the results the same vareity were better in the greenhouse border where i normally grow my tomatoes. I have about 3-4 types of seedlings growing in my greenhouse.


----------



## Ditto

grovesy said:


> Hope you have good luck growing the tomatoes in a basket. I tried it a few years ago i was not impressed with the results the same vareity were better in the greenhouse border where i normally grow my tomatoes. I have about 3-4 types of seedlings growing in my greenhouse.


My basket seedlings came up nice last year but then a slug got them. Grrrr....


----------



## grovesy

Oh blumming slugs.


----------



## Steff

Good evening gang,
Been ever so slightly overheated today cant wait till Sunday could be as high as 22 here. Well another night of just me and the dog and a very large glass of water plus masterchef.Heaven hehe x


----------



## Ditto

It's been proper chilly round these parts lately. Roll on summer!


----------



## grovesy

Looks like another bright day here.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, lovely sunny morning here in Bristol. Are you all getting the BBQ ready for the week-end.

John.*


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone. It's a lovely day here again today bright sunshine (just what I needed for eye check lol)
Plans for today are hopefully cut the grass again and take Milly for a short walk later this afternoon, once I have found my sun glasses.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Early start today just in now, hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## grovesy

Nice and sunny here.


----------



## Ditto

Great start to the w/e! Had a disaster thisarvo...bro had put the cat's dishes up too high and I was very tired (bad night) and pulling them down in a stupid manner they crashed onto the counter, two were okay but one broke into shards and richocheted into the nearest protuberance which was my tum! Agh. Hole in my sunfrock and a hole in my tum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a plaster on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tears and recriminations all round. Bet bro's ears were burning.


----------



## Steff

Argh sounds an utter nightmare @Ditto


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Well the weekends starting where the week left off another fine looking day, if the weathers to be believed we are to hit 23 tomorrow .
Have a nice weekend guys


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, lovely day here again. Hoping to do some grass cutting later this afternoon and also going to attempt to pressure wash the walls of my neighbours bungalow. M was most impressed with my efforts on my own place to asked that I did hers as well.


----------



## Ditto

All my plants are wilting in the unexpected dry heat, I shall be out there with the hose in a mo...I like hosing.


----------



## Steff

Mine have died that were on balcony shame but the warm weather got to them


----------



## Steff

Good morning guys x 
Another day another chance of sunburn for me lol
 Hope everyone's good


----------



## grovesy

Bright here looks promising, note to self take it easy.


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> Good morning guys x
> Another day another chance of sunburn for me lol
> Hope everyone's good



Your not flashing that bikini again are you Steff.. thought you were keeping it for our holiday together xx


Good morning everyone, nice sunshine again here in Bristol, enjoy your day.

John.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Turning into a scorcher here!  I'm doing nowt this afternoon after running 11 miles before 8 am this morning - I'm cream-crackered!  

Have a smashing day everyone!


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all Beautiful day here too. Hubby out with Henry whilst I try to get on top of the dog hair battle!  We live him dearly but omg I've never known a dog to moult so much!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Morning all Beautiful day here too. Hubby out with Henry whilst I try to get on top of the dog hair battle!  We live him dearly but omg I've never known a dog to moult so much!


Hehe! Our dog used to moult the whole year round - short little wiry hairs that seemed to weave themselves into the carpets and furniture!  We did love her though


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning everyone. Lovely day here again, I'm thinking about it but that's as far as it's got about cutting the grass later both Milly and I are shattered after our morning walk. Milly had 3 friends to play with this morning hence one very tired doggy


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lindarose said:


> Morning all Beautiful day here too. Hubby out with Henry whilst I try to get on top of the dog hair battle!  We live him dearly but omg I've never known a dog to moult so much!


Lol yep labs do have a tendency to moult very badly twice a year and just gently shed for the rest of the time. If you don't have one invest in a sheddi comb they really do take the hair out.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Your not flashing that bikini again are you Steff.. thought you were keeping it for our holiday together xx
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone, nice sunshine again here in Bristol, enjoy your day.
> 
> John.


ROFL John those days are long gone now you terror x


----------



## grovesy

Nice and warm here , trying to pace the gardening. Thinking i will be phoning the Chiropractor for an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyB

Good thinking Grovesy. I miss mine, they don't have such things on Mull.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Good thinking Grovesy. I miss mine, they don't have such things on Mull.


I am sure him and the regular sports massages i have at the practice, help me alot. I am sure my back is only hurting as a result of my Arthritic Knee being bad as i have being getting pain in the hip and ankle, aswell.


----------



## Ditto

Sometimes I think pain gets worse in the heat rather than the damp which is traditional thinking?! 

Glorious day today but turned bitter now. All my washing was bone dry yay. Watered most of my pot plants in the bathroom, the water just poured through. I fail at house plants. I dread anybody buying me more, they think because I like gardening that I want houseplants for birthday, mum's day and Christmas!


----------



## Steff

It hit 25 here been horrible lIving in a top floor masionette can't really chill in a garden lol but managed to get fan from downstairs and had it on most of day.  Was nice enough to get a good walk in with the mutt as well


----------



## Ditto

I used to live in a 3rd floor flat but it had a little balcony...1976...used to watch enviously as others with gardens played in huge paddling pools. What a summer that was!


----------



## Lindarose

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol yep labs do have a tendency to moult very badly twice a year and just gently shed for the rest of the time. If you don't have one invest in a sheddi comb they really do take the hair out.


Thanks for the tip Sue. Will be getting one tomorrow. He loves being brushed or combed. And the birds are taking the piles of hair for their nests!


----------



## Steff

Good morning ladies and gents, hope everyone has a problem free start to there week  xx


----------



## grovesy

Unfortunately not for me though I have got things in hand, could not get a Chiropractor appointment till tomorrow but thinking of it after the nice weekend we had i bet some over did the gardening. So i have Chiropractor tomorrow afternoon, i have my Massage Therapist regular appointment early Wedensday morning, and GP Wedensday tea time to see about my knee as steroid injection in January has not helped.
Sunny but will be taking it easy and do any gardening in limited periods.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Unfortunately not for me though I have got things in hand, could not get a Chiropractor appointment till tomorrow but thinking of it after the nice weekend we had i bet some over did the gardening. So i have Chiropractor tomorrow afternoon, i have my Massage Therapist regular appointment early Wedensday morning, and GP Wedensday tea time to see about my knee as steroid injection in January has not helped.
> Sunny but will be taking it easy and do any gardening in limited periods.


Hope your various appointments help you sort things out @grovesy {{{HUGS}}}

It was a bit gloomy here earlier, but we are getting the occasional glimpses of sunshine  Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## grovesy

Than you.
They will help am sure.


----------



## Ditto

I'm back on Atkins after a HUGE bender. It's such a relief to know I'm going to feel much better. I don't know where that self-destructive behaviour comes from. 

It's gone cold again so I don't want to get into the garden. Darn it. I hates being cold. Should be at Specsavers with my blurry eye, but I'm hoping for a postponed appointment. Hope they get back to me. 

Have a good week all.


----------



## Steff

Good.morning all x 
Abit cold atm brrr.  Well dad arrives today so won't be as prevalent lol x hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good.morning all x
> Abit cold atm brrr.  Well dad arrives today so won't be as prevalent lol x hope everyone has a good day


Good morning Steff  Hope your Dad has a good journey down, I bet he won't feel the cold like us softies!  Hope you have a lovely time with him over


----------



## grovesy

Well the sun is shining.


----------



## Steff

cheers alan x


----------



## grovesy

Just walked to the library and back despite the sun shining there was still a nip in the air.


----------



## Ditto

Enjoy your visit with your Dad. 

Sun is shining here, definitely no excuse not to get into the garden today then. Must get that Hydrangea in. I am suffering from inertia. I'll be okay once I get going. Watching Steve Coogan at the Palace, Manchester on Sky Plus. Can hear Mum getting up so I'd best get a shufti on...have a good day all.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The sun is out so a lovely day even if a bit chilly still fantastic weather


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Hope everyone is fine today nip in air atm brrr


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy  here at the moment. Not to bothered about that as I have my Sports Massage at 9.45 so i will be out of action for an hour.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x 
Got out very nice here so much  for weather saying on Sunday this week was going to be cooler lol. Had a nice trip out with dad on the bus.


----------



## grovesy

Had my sports massage i think i upset the poor Therapist. She was trying very gentle to massage the leg with the dodgy knee but even that pressed my knee into the couch despite being on a pillow and it was like sharp shooting pain. I am seeing my GP this afternoon hoping i get a referral to surgeon. Did a very little bit of ironing had to be done, did it sitting down can't remember last time i did that.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Had my sports massage i think i upset the poor Therapist. She was trying very gentle to massage the leg with the dodgy knee but even that pressed my knee into the couch despite being on a pillow and it was like sharp shooting pain. I am seeing my GP this afternoon hoping i get a referral to surgeon. Did a very little bit of ironing had to be done, did it sitting down can't remember last time i did that.


Hope you get the referral @grovesy


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Hope you get the referral @grovesy


So i am may ask for a private one if she won't NHS as other half has BUPA cover with work.


----------



## Ditto

Good grief, I never iron. I'm too lazy. Life's too short.  

Gone back to winter here but the sun has just come out, shout whip. I'm crook, some kind of virus...s'rotten.


----------



## grovesy

Well referral to NHS was offered but I would have to an XRay before they could refer me, so I have been on the phone this evening getting all the information and the OK to go private.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x rain here today x


----------



## Northerner

Cloudy and cool here today, bring back that warm sunshine!


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy and very bitter breezy wind here.


----------



## Ditto

Glorious evening here, wind blowing through the trees and the sun turns everything gold. Don't want to be out there though, been bitter ::shivers::

Managed to get Mum to Janice's hairdressers. I forgot but Mum remembered and she's the one with dementia!


----------



## Steff

Awww amazing what us woman remember when it comes to our hair lol x 
Been a nice afternoon dad was out on balcony sat in bench came in looking abit sunburn he did


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, cloudy and breezy in Bristol today, hope you all have a great Easter weekend.

John*


----------



## Steff

Good morning all happy easter have a good weekend


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  It was bright and sunny here earlier, now looking decidedly cloudy! Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## am64

Guess who won the easter raffle at work? Yep the only one who can't eat easter eggs


----------



## grovesy

The sun did try to get out earlier though the air is nippy.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Overcast today and a few degrees cooler still dry though. Ended up going back to bed this afternoon as so exhausted again  not sure I feel any better now I'm up though.


----------



## mikeyB

We've just had a light dusting of soggy snow. 

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, Sue. Is this the Addisons playing games? Is there an Addisons Fairy as well?


----------



## Ditto

> We've just had a light dusting of soggy snow.


Good grief!

Sue hope you're feeling better soon. 

It's been persisting down here but the rain held off while our local park, Longford Park, held it's little 'fair' in aid of Pet's Corner. Not many turned up though, miserable gits. Daughter bought some goodies and cup cakes. Well worth spending a tenner to help the animals.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> We've just had a light dusting of soggy snow.
> 
> Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, Sue. Is this the Addisons playing games? Is there an Addisons Fairy as well?


Thanks Mike, no Addison's is fine it's all to do with the suspected MS/neurological condition I have. Off to the MRI scanner next Wednesday to see if I have any more lesions. Not looking forward to 40 mins in the scanner plus the 3 hour return journey either.


----------



## mikeyB

I actually fell asleep last time I had a forty minute head to arse MRI investigating my shabby motor neurones. Ask for earplugs. I was an inpatient at the time so they could do a new test each day, saving the worst till last, the sadistic swine.


----------



## Wirrallass

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thanks Mike, no Addison's is fine it's all to do with the suspected MS/neurological condition I have. Off to the MRI scanner next Wednesday to see if I have any more lesions. Not looking forward to 40 mins in the scanner plus the 3 hour return journey either.


Good luck with your MRI scan next Wednesday Sue  - let us know how you get on x
WL


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Hope it all goes ok on Wednesday sue good luck. 
Happy saturday one and all x


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thanks Mike, no Addison's is fine it's all to do with the suspected MS/neurological condition I have. Off to the MRI scanner next Wednesday to see if I have any more lesions. Not looking forward to 40 mins in the scanner plus the 3 hour return journey either.


I hope everything goes smoothly Sue {{{HUGS}}}

Nice to wake up to the dawn chorus this morning, and getting light at 5:30!  Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> I actually fell asleep last time I had a forty minute head to arse MRI investigating my shabby motor neurones. Ask for earplugs. I was an inpatient at the time so they could do a new test each day, saving the worst till last, the sadistic swine.


Lol I'm always offered ear plugs, there's also a lovely picture for you to see as well plus music of your choice. 
Hardly slept last night due to the kip yesterday so now exhausted before I start this morning. 
Weather is very damp and chilly this morning after a load of rain last night.


----------



## grovesy

Good luck for the MRI.
Cloudy start to the day.


----------



## Ditto

Cold and windy here, typical Easter! I'm going into town to buy Easter goodies and Eggs for the nippers. Wonder how much the turkeys would be? We only ever have it at Christmas usually...


----------



## Wirrallass

It chucked it down here last night  - the sun is shining today but there's a rather chilly wind out there  - good day tho for drying the washing outside! X
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Good morning all.
> Hope it all goes ok on Wednesday sue good luck.
> Happy saturday one and all x


For gawd sake Steff  - you were up early today  x
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> For gawd sake Steff  - you were up early today  x
> WL


 @wirralass yup OH goes out to work at 5 on a Saturday


----------



## grovesy

Well despite the sun trying to get out it is still nippy here today.


----------



## mikeyB

There's a light dusting of snow on the hills here. I think there's a sweepstake being run in the shop for the last day of snow on the ground this year. It was 28th April last year.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> There's a light dusting of snow on the hills here. I think there's a sweepstake being run in the shop for the last day of snow on the ground this year. It was 28th April last year.


Goodness me Mike  - the weather is as about as daft as the DF


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope everyone is good.  Yikes just seen the post number of thread 666  x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Hope everyone is good.  Yikes just seen the post number of thread 666  x


   I remember being interested to find out that my diagnosis blood test of 37 mmol/l is 666 mg/dl  The number of the Beast, indeed! When I found that out, I wrote this poem:

I know you Beast, I know your name,
You hide amid the gloom
And darken days that once were bright,
And beckon me to your tomb.

Creeping, cruel and cursed Beast,
Insidious and sly,
You think you scare me, but you don’t – 
And here’s the reason why…

I don’t have diabetes,
Just a lack of insulin,
And since I can inject that,
You must see you cannot win!

So I declare you dead and gone,
You never did exist!
No monster lies beneath my bed –
Dear Beast you won’t be missed!

You don’t hide in my cupboard,
Nor lurk behind the door,
And if I turn my back on you,
Then I’ll see you no more!

I’d like you, please, to stick your head
Inside a dead bear’s bum,
And let that be a taster of
The things you’ve got to come!

Beast? Pah! 

Dry and sunny here at the moment, but got chilly fingers hanging the washing out! Hope it stays dry until my washing is 

Have a good day, everyone


----------



## grovesy

The sun is out here but there is a bit windy. I hope i don't have to chase around the garden to pick up the seed trays and plant pots i have washed and left out to dry.


----------



## Northerner

Bah! On what could have been a nice peaceful Sunday I've got Southern Electric outside my house with their blooming pneumatic drills!


----------



## grovesy

Oh no.


----------



## Steff

Argh what a PITA. The neighbours below us seem to have acquired a small poodle bloomin thing barks at the sign of anything .


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> There's a light dusting of snow on the hills here. I think there's a sweepstake being run in the shop for the last day of snow on the ground this year. It was 28th April last year.


Our walk up Kirkton Glen, Balquidder, 28th April 2016.


----------



## Northerner

I once went on a camping weekend in Derbyshire. We decided to have a last 'civilised' coffee in the Bakewell Pudding Shop, as as we sat there eating our puddings, we saw snowflakes beginning to fall. When we got to the campsite the snow was 4 inches deep and that night we were in fear of getting blown away in the tent due to the raging blizzard outside  This was during the May Bank Holiday weekend in the early 1980s


----------



## Ditto

Hee! Lovely British weather.


----------



## mikeyB

Robin said:


> Our walk up Kirkton Glen, Balquidder, 28th April 2016.View attachment 3214
> View attachment 3215


Nice Jacket, Robin. No such thing as bad weather, it's just the wrong clothing. That looks just right, as does the hat.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Typical bank holiday raining here lol. Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all!  Have been out for my Easter run this morning  - weather was cool, but not cold, and dry with a bit of a breeze. Hope everyone has a good day planned


----------



## grovesy

Slightly cloudy here a bit of a nip in the air here.


----------



## Steff

Yeah says sun later here x


----------



## mikeyB

It's lovely and sunny right here and now on Mull. Won't last, of course, but carpe diem and all that....


----------



## stephknits

I am stuck at work being duty manager today - someone has to look after those Gainsboroughs and Constables.  My office is in an attic - so no idea about the weather!  Seems cold up here though - I went in search of a heater earlier.


----------



## Steff

Poor you Steph.  
Well its been dull and then for about 20 mins was enough sun for my dad to go out and top his tan up on the balcony hehe .x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

No rain today and just a tad chilly in the wind, the sun did show it's face for a few hours though.


----------



## Steff

Good.morning all x 
Wishing everyone a happy Tuesday


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good.morning all x
> Wishing everyone a happy Tuesday


Good morning Steff, everyone!  A bit gloomy here but supposed to be getting brighter later  My Libre should come today!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone. It's a lovely day the sun is out and there's a lovely crisp feel to the air. Off to walk Milly in a moment, the house is smelling of beef cooking in the slow cooker as I set the timer for some unearthly hour this morning in preparation for landlords birthday lunch.


----------



## grovesy

Sun is shining. Not been out yet.


----------



## mikeyB

Clouds are high, nice and bright. Neither adjective can apply to me, but at least DF has left my life. Off to the cafe....


----------



## grovesy

Nice and sunny but it is cold.


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Good morning everyone. It's a lovely day the sun is out and there's a lovely crisp feel to the air. Off to walk Milly in a moment, the house is smelling of beef cooking in the slow cooker as I set the timer for some unearthly hour this morning in preparation for landlords birthday lunch.


Hi sue happy birthday to landlord, good luck for tomorrow to you as well x


----------



## Steff

Gosh it turned out to be a hot one today alright.  2 loads of washing done and dry.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 
Bit of a nip in the air for now x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  It was vewry chilly when I went out for a paper earlier! Nice and sunny now though


----------



## grovesy

Sunny but nippy , off out soon to go gardening centre visiting with my friend we have not done this for a while.


----------



## Ditto

Nice and breezy, I'm gonna get the sheets on the line. Must get into the garden too and battle the Dandelions, they're massive this year. 

I also have to go for Whiskas, the cat's threatening to beat me up...


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all 
Another glorious day here . X


----------



## grovesy

We have had sun here but the air temperature does not match the sun.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x 
Hope every one is fine


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's another lovely day down in Cornwall off for a walk in a minute then going shopping (food) once a reviving cup of coffee has been consumed.


----------



## grovesy

Overcast and cloudy here, did not sleep well so feeling a bit off. First night in weeks my knee not hurting so could not understand why I could not sleep.


----------



## RobK

A cloudy start here but taking the grandkids to the local farm to see the lambing later, Always a Spring treat for them.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Hope everyone is well. Yay TGIF hehe x


----------



## grovesy

Looks cloudy out there but it is my day to meet my friend in town.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> Looks cloudy out there but it is my day to meet my friend in town.


Enjoy grovesy.  Off myself in bit dad wants a new jumper


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Enjoy grovesy.  Off myself in bit dad wants a new jumper


Thanks and you too.


----------



## Stitch147

Its a bit gloomy in central London at the mo. But at least its Friday. Hope we get some sun shine over the weekend.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's a fantastic day here in Cornwall. Our morning walk took us to the iron age settlement in the woods and oh wow what a lovely sight a carpet of blue bells covered the whole area, well worth getting up early to see.


----------



## Lindarose

Yes the bluebells are beautiful right now.  Not too warm here  at the moment but should improve during the day. Henry is out in the woods with hubby. My turn later!


----------



## Stitch147

We have quite a few bluebells in our garden.


----------



## Steff

Dad's worse then me goes out intending to buy a jumper comes back with a pair of shoes lol. X
Very cloudy here but not expecting it to stay that way


----------



## grovesy

Well though it is supposed to get warmer here it is till very cloudy and chilly here.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 
Have a good weekend 
And Alan good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, a tad grey this morning not cold though off to walk Milly in moment the little devil has been in overdrive since about 6.30AM it appears her enthusiasm for this early morning start is due to a cat in HER garden  I wont tell anyone she is scared to death of cats as doesn't really know what they are


----------



## grovesy

Well cloudy and raining , i don't remember them forecasting rain but at least in won't have to water my recently planted plants today.


----------



## Ditto

Glorious here, but 'they' say we're in for a hard frost tonight. Helped brother mow this morning so that's a start. Mum and I are now watching the latest Tarzan.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Glorious here, but 'they' say we're in for a hard frost tonight. Helped brother mow this morning so that's a start. Mum and I are now watching the latest Tarzan.


Well they have been forecasting a possible  frost here most of the week that never materialised.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Woke up to another fantastic day, bright sunshine with not a cloud in the sky the morning walk was a complete and utter pleasure through the woods. Both Milly and I are completely shattered as are her two walking companions. I have the faint hope that I can now get on and do some work without Milly's enthusiastic help. Wishful thinking on my part I suspect


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Could not get on here all last night thought it's probably just me lol


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy here but sun as been trying to get out but not suffered yet. As bad weather is forecast for the coming week i have washed all my dirty plant pots and seed trays. The box was over flowing.


----------



## Stitch147

The sun is trying to make an appearance here.


----------



## Ditto

I'm exhausted mowing for son now, he's crook and it's just gone too long agh I should have got out there.  Lovely day for it though.


----------



## Steff

Brillaint day again me and dad had lunch on the balcony


----------



## grovesy

Very changeable here cloudy with sun trying to get through but not completely managing to do so.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Well it's been really sunny here this afternoon, great for everyone except us folk who work nights lol!!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x 
Hope everyone has a good start to the week x


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here, got the Chiropractor this morning so I will have a take it easy day.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> Sunny here, got the Chiropractor this morning so I will have a take it easy day.


Good luck x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, looks and feels like rain at the moment woke to a clear sky which rapidly turned to thick fog which has now lifted. We spent an hour in the forestry this morning so Milly and her mates are well and truly shattered. Not shattered enough to partake in the demolition of a large bone though


----------



## Ditto

I'm pleased to say it's horrid here in Sale Cheshire so I can't get out to mow ::relieved::  

We're watching Heaven Knows, Mr Allison instead.


----------



## grovesy

Now drizzling. Here after bright start. I have a load of washing that needs drying. Hoping it will stop so I can hang it out. 
Back from Chiropractor as he found an extremely tender right glut, just about managed to cope with the treatment. Suprised when he said to book for my normal 6 week maintained appointment. Hoping i will be able to manage that.


----------



## Steff

Well the rains finally came here can't complain in the 2 weeks dad's been here had rain once 
 He goes back home tomorrow hoping his journey will be smooth x


----------



## grovesy

Managed to get the washing on the line but it is looking like more rain on the way.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Strong gales last night was bitter brrr.  Well dad's off on about 2 hours been a lovely 2 weeks but always goes to quick x


----------



## grovesy

Sun shining but other have said it is bitter out, had to cover outside plants and put everything under cover that might get frost damage yesterday tea time.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. Woke up to heavy hail smashing against the window even though the sun was out! Even though a tad chilly between the showers it was actually quite pleasant walking this morning. I'm off for a hospital apt this afternoon so Milly is going to spend a couple of hours with my friend and her 3 dogs who she adores. Not to sure Linda will offer to have her again as I suspect there will be a riot with those three playing silly B's, lets just say it's just as well she has a couple of acres of land and a huge house


----------



## grovesy

Sunny but it is chilly. Covers taken off plants outside. Not been around the borders yet so don't know if there are any casualties of the cold snap.


----------



## Ditto

It's chilly here too, but the sun is shining and I have sheets on the line. Hope those dark clouds pass over quickly! I have to go into Sale to collect my new specs and attend a slimming/bariatric meeting not that I intend having it done if I can help it and get the weight off myself. Last time it was all about 'mindfulness' but I didn't do too great with that...


----------



## Steff

Well dad arrived back up north earlier to sleet and slight snow . Told him to get back down here been 16 degrees lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Stayed warm in the sun all day, not so warm if exposed to the bitter wind the chill factor was a bit 
Milly has obviously enjoyed her afternoon with my friend and her dogs. One very happy shattered dog is fast asleep on her bed


----------



## grovesy

They only place it was warm here today was in my greenhouse where it got to 25 degrees. But out it was cold despite the sun I thought I was going to get frostbite of my toes. Had my Bireknstocks on.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Hope everyone has a good day x


Good morning Steff  F-f-f-f-f-freezing here!


----------



## grovesy

It is chilly here and the sky is looking very heavy, hope it is just rain. Though the weather forecast did say possible hail.Out for lunch with old work colleagues could be my last one for a few months.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  F-f-f-f-f-freezing here!


Morning Alan. 
Nooo surely not just abit chilly lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning Alan.
> Nooo surely not just abit chilly lol


Might have to put a vest on!


----------



## Stitch147

Was chilling walking through London this morning. Hopefully it wont be that chilly when I do the moonwalk in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's a lovely day down in Cornwall, the sun is out and the frost has gone. Window screen was frozen over this morning. Had a delightful walk first thing so set up for the day now.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well . absolutly freezing here thick frost to


----------



## Ditto

I'm not taking any chances today, I'm gonna stand in the garden for a couple of minutes, test the weather, come back in and dress accordingly. I'm thinking long johns...perished all yesterday apart from when I was sweating weeding my brother's path. The Dandelions are ginormous, big white fleshy stems, agh, I could hardly get the knife in there. I'm taking it easy today...have a good one y'all.


----------



## grovesy

Other half said before he went to work we had a heavy frost. One of my first tasks will be to take the covering of my plants. Hope the forecast is right and this cold snap will gone in the next few days. 
We had had hail showers yesterday.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Freezing here too, showing -1.1C when I went out for my run  Come on Spring! Get your act together!  

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  Freezing here too, showing -1.1C when I went out for my run  Come on Spring! Get your act together!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day


Im definetly with you on the freezing scale today Alan lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Im definetly with you on the freezing scale today Alan lol


Must be chilly if the Geordie Lass is shivering!


----------



## grovesy

I felt chilly watering the greenhouse and the seedlings on shelves as the compost was dry.


----------



## Ditto

> We had had hail showers yesterday.


We had a LOUD thunderstorm! Today was nice and bright but still chilly. Roll on summer...


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Raining at the minute but sun at same time x
Have a good day all


----------



## grovesy

Looks promising here today weather wise. My morning will be taken up with my Pre-operation assessment, it will take about 21/2 hours.


----------



## Steff

Morning @grovesy wow 21/2 hours is nearly a day sheesh. Hope it goes ok at assessment


----------



## grovesy

Thanks, I had to cancel my normal trip to town to meet my friend. I have to see a Physio, have bloods , an ECG, MRSA screen, and see  I presume a nurse.I at least it will be all done in on trip so that is a plus. As it is in walking distance from me parking is bad, I will get some exercise.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Thanks, I had to cancel my normal trip to town to meet my friend. I have to see a Physio, have bloods , an ECG, MRSA screen, and see  I presume a nurse.I at least it will be all done in on trip so that is a plus. As it is in walking distance from me parking is bad, I will get some exercise.


I hope everything goes smoothly and you don't have too much hanging around 

Warmer here today, looks like it might be a bit changeable weather-wise.


----------



## Ditto

grovesy said:


> Looks promising here today weather wise. My morning will be taken up with my Pre-operation assessment, it will take about 21/2 hours.


Goodness that's a long time. Suppose they have to be thorough and stuff. I hope it all goes swimmingly, take a good book with you. 

Sunny and bright here, might be able to get on with the mowing.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, looks as if we had some rain over night, dry this morning though saw a couple of deer in the forestry whilst on our daily walk. Very proud of Milly because she didn't chase she just stood and waited as asked. Which is more than could be said for her two companions


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> I hope everything goes smoothly and you don't have too much hanging around
> 
> Warmer here today, looks like it might be a bit changeable weather-wise.


Thank you. I think it is going to be pretty full on.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Goodness that's a long time. Suppose they have to be thorough and stuff. I hope it all goes swimmingly, take a good book with you.
> 
> Sunny and bright here, might be able to get on with the mowing.


Yeah, but better than having to go multiple times , get all done. I pretty much expected it. As with the exception of the Physio I had all this when I had an Arthroscopy 10 years ago. I take my Kindle to appoinments, I think this is where they come into there own as they are easy to carry around.


----------



## Ditto

> I take my Kindle


Yeah, I'm gonna have to get a one of them.  Now have to google arthroscopy...

We got our money early due to bank hol Mon so think'll I'll go B&Q and buy a decent mower...


----------



## Donald

grovesy said:


> Looks promising here today weather wise. My morning will be taken up with my Pre-operation assessment, it will take about 21/2 hours.


Is that figure mean 2 And half hours or 21 hours/2


----------



## grovesy

Two and a half but I was walking back home by one three quarter hours. Did not manage to get much reading done. Was packed like a sardinees waiting for bloods and ECG. Random blood sugar just over 6.


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> Is that figure mean 2 And half hours or 21 hours/2


Ah I did study that when i replied thanks for asking Donald


----------



## grovesy

They did a HbA1C and leaflet what to do with various Diabetic drugs, plus a booklet on Knee replacements so I have lots of reading to do.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 
Hope everyoneso weekend  goes well fffffreezing cold this morning x


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here not been outside yet.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Chilly here too, and dull  I wonder if those warm days in early April were our summer for 2017?  

Hope everyone has a good Bank Holiday weekend, whatever you are up to


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Chilly here too, and dull  I wonder if those warm days in early April were our summer for 2017?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Bank Holiday weekend, whatever you are up to


Could possibly be.


----------



## Ditto

Very blowy today, not a bit like a tropical island. Typical being bank holiday weekend! I'll be weeding...I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The heavens have opened and the rain is coming down in stair rods, managed to stay fairly dry on my walk as the tree coverage managed to shield me from most of it. It looks like an indoor day today though.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Typical gloomy start but why would it be anything else as it's bank holiday lol  . Off out for meal with FIL later on not gonna hold breathe we won't get wet x


----------



## grovesy

Well sunny, dry, not too cold. Have already done an hour in the garden.


----------



## Steff

Well went for a meal to find the pub we usually use was closed for renovations till the end of June, luckily found another pub not to far, in just in time before the heavens open.


----------



## grovesy

We have not had rain yet, but it has been quite windy. Rain is forecast , I am hoping it does as I scattered some seeds in the borders.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  White rabbits! White rabbits! White rabbits!


----------



## jusme

Bless them aren't they beautiful.

jusme


----------



## grovesy

Well was sunny earlier,then I noticed my phone weather app was saying rain, looked out of the window ground was wet. Have had another rain shower but sun is trying to get out now.


----------



## stephknits

Quite good here so will try to get out in the garden.  Unfortunately I got it in my head to sort out our loft.  I did about half of it yesterday so a. Hoping to get another good chunk done today.  I rediscovered lots of things yesterday and was delighted to find we had carefully boxed up a load of bathroom stuff from when we last moved thirteen years ago.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Someone forgot to turn the tap off it's still raining hard  One very soggy doggy after our morning walk.


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon all x
Got a soaking this morning wow was dripping wet


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Good afternoon all x
> Got a soaking this morning wow was dripping wet


Oh no!
It has been raining on and off here all day. Sun keeps attempting to come out but not managing to stay out for long. The only good thing about the rain is  the pots and garden are well watered.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope everyone is well have a good day x


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here, does not feel as chilly. Though the forecast is for showers hope they miss. I am going to Hyde Hall with my friend this morning we have not been together for ages and it will be a while before we go again, so hoping we miss the shower.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Hope you enjoy your day @grovesy and avoid the showers  

Bright and sunny here today, although it was cold first thing when I went out for my run - should get warmer and we're promised a fine day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone, the weather is fantastic, the sun is shining it was a beautiful walk this morning.


----------



## grovesy

Well managed to go to walk around Hyde Hall without getting wet, most of the time it was quite sunny, and fairly warm. Though as we left it was overcast and trying to rain but not really suceeding. Called in Lidl to get some Rolls but they had none. Now home having lunch before deciding what to do for the rest of the day.


----------



## Steff

Hi peeps x
Hope everyone is good
 It's been a day of 2 halfs poured down all afternoon


----------



## mikeyB

It's been a glorious warm sunny day here. The servants have had to open all the windows on the south side, and I have had to retreat to the north wing to watch IPL cricket, because the orangery was too hot to read in.

It's a hard life in the far North.


----------



## grovesy

Overcast but the rain has not materialised yet though looks like it still. I planted a couple plants I bought this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

grovesy said:


> Overcast but the rain has not materialised yet though looks like it still. I planted a couple plants I bought this morning.


Water them in well, grovesy. I find that always brings on a downpour.


----------



## Ditto

It's been gorgeous! Can't believe it really. New mower is working a treat. Thank goodness somebody invented the hover otherwise what would we mow our grass with?  Does whoever it was get a share of Flymo profits?


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Water them in well, grovesy. I find that always brings on a downpour.


We had a downpour about 6-30. so need.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Brrrrr!!! Really chilly again here this morning - sun's out though!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  Brrrrr!!! Really chilly again here this morning - sun's out though!


Dull, overcast, raining, and chilly. At least I won't have to water the plants.


----------



## Steff

Morning all very dull here to.


----------



## Northerner

Well, no rain (yet!) but I have just been out in the garden and it hasn't warmed up at all!


----------



## grovesy

Cold here wearing a jumper and long trousers. Got some sort of insect  bite whilst having a massage and sods law it is below the knee I am supposed to be having done next week.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Cold here wearing a jumper and long trousers. Got some sort of insect  bite whilst having a massage and sods law it is below the knee I am supposed to be having done next week.


Ack! Hate getting bitten!  I hope it heals quickly


----------



## grovesy

I have everything crossed, I put some tea tree oil on earlier and it has gone down.


----------



## mikeyB

It's around 18 degrees here, not a cloud in the sky. Absolutely beautiful day. Again.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward

London is a miserable hole today. I hate the rain, can't wait to get back home this evening.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Cornwall started off sunny and it was a delight walking this morning, clouds are now forming and it's decidedly chillier than it was. Looking on the Brightside though it's not raining


----------



## Steff

Jeffrey Forward said:


> London is a miserable hole today. I hate the rain, can't wait to get back home this evening.


Not just today lol


----------



## mikeyB

I'm about a hundred miles short of being as far from London you can get, but it's just about far enough. And it's still sunny and warm...


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> It's around 18 degrees here, not a cloud in the sky. Absolutely beautiful day. Again.


My greenhouse did not make it to 18 degrees today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all .
Another wet start to the day. Best improve gotta go central London later boo can't wait lol x


----------



## grovesy

Looks like another dull day, was going to walk to library and possibly call into the polling station on the way back.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, decidedly murky here this morning not raining though so that's a bonus.
Sat watching a cheeky squirrel this morning, Milly was most interested showed no inclination to chase though which I am more than pleased with.

I'm off to find her yet another snack/treat ball this morning also will hopefully have time to raid the craft shop


----------



## mikeyB

It's yet another cloudless warm day here in the Inner Hebrides. Ben the dog is sunbathing on the decking, windows and doors wide open in the South facing conservatory. What is this stuff called rain you are talking about?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The sun is now out and all doors and windows are open. Milly is parading around the place with one huge bone in her mouth, compliments of the butcher  I had no luck in finding her a treat/snack ball.


----------



## Ditto

Glorious here, just like yesterday, but blowing a gale which I hate. We get a lot of wind as Mum has some smaller trees and five big trees, one of them HUGE, I think it's a Eucalyptus. It sheds curls of bark all year but is evergreen.


----------



## RobK

Still dull grey, drizzly and chilly here on the so called sunny south coast, Temp showing as +11 but feels much colder, Looks like a very wet Saturday down here as well which is a shame as its the Kids Carnival in Brighton with around 6000 kids..


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Glorious here, just like yesterday, but blowing a gale which I hate. We get a lot of wind as Mum has some smaller trees and five big trees, one of them HUGE, I think it's a Eucalyptus. It sheds curls of bark all year but is evergreen.


Sounds like a Eucalyptus, I remember buying one about 35 years ago for a £1 it was not labeled it grows about 6 feet a year. Now long gone, though I did try to grow another and cut it back  every year  for the juvenile foilage, but that has long gone here.


----------



## grovesy

It has struggled to get to 20 degrees in my greenhouse again today.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward

Steff said:


> Morning all .
> Another wet start to the day. Best improve gotta go central London later boo can't wait lol x


yeah it's still a bit rubbish.


----------



## Steff

Jeffrey Forward said:


> yeah it's still a bit rubbish.


Yeah it was but made it there and back


----------



## grovesy

Well there is something round and yellow shining in the sky this morning, though it is still chilly.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, bright and very breezy this morning feels quite cold in the wind.


----------



## mikeyB

Cloudless, warm, beautiful here. Must be 18 already. Just a  very gentle zephyr moving the leaves on the trees. Good golden eagle day if you want to spot 'em. They love to float on the thermals by the mountains.


----------



## RobK

I can see blue sky on the south coast, At last! Thank you


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all 
Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## RobK

Steff said:


> Afternoon all
> Hope everyone has a good weekend



Thanks and you to Steff!


----------



## Ditto

> and cut it back every year for the juvenile foilage,


 I did that too, back in the day, but the dogs did for it. I did have a bottlebrush tree that was fabulous for all of ten years then we had that horrendous 2010 winter and it succumbed. I still miss it. 

Today's it's sunny again yippee, will sort pots and water at son's garden. I do all these gardens and none of them are mine!


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I did that too, back in the day, but the dogs did for it. I did have a bottlebrush tree that was fabulous for all of ten years then we had that horrendous 2010 winter and it succumbed. I still miss it.
> 
> Today's it's sunny again yippee, will sort pots and water at son's garden. I do all these gardens and none of them are mine!


I have 2 bottlebrush shrubs they were cuttings my friend gave me, I have one in the front that is south facing that is doing well, and one in the back that can be quite shady but not as big.


----------



## Ditto

grovesy said:


> I have 2 bottlebrush shrubs they were cuttings my friend gave me, I have one in the front that is south facing that is doing well, and one in the back that can be quite shady but not as big.


I have seen them in Long Beach and they were about 20/30 foot high! I think they're Australian really.  If I see another I'll get it, but remember to protect it in winter.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I have seen them in Long Beach and they were about 20/30 foot high! I think they're Australian really.  If I see another I'll get it, but remember to protect it in winter.


They are native of Australia.


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Hope everyones well, dull start here .


----------



## grovesy

Overcast and bit on the cold side here too.


----------



## Ditto

Proper cold and cloudy here. Watched the oldies and young ones on that island this week...Bear Grylls...wouldn't fancy being on a real tropical island at all. Doesn't look at all nice. They voted that poor bloke off too. I was quite shocked. He was a plonker but some people can't help it!


----------



## Steff

Evening guys x
Nice day weather wise not so great for me. Have a lovely swollen eye for some reason crazy I don't know why but on ibroprofen and warm compress on it grr x


----------



## Ditto

That's rotten, hope it clears up asap.


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Evening guys x
> Nice day weather wise not so great for me. Have a lovely swollen eye for some reason crazy I don't know why but on ibroprofen and warm compress on it grr x


Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Evening guys x
> Nice day weather wise not so great for me. Have a lovely swollen eye for some reason crazy I don't know why but on ibroprofen and warm compress on it grr x


Hi Steff, can you pop into your local pharmacy as they might be able to recommend some suitable treatment for you?
Weather not to bad today, def warmer than yesterday had a light shower first thing this morning.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone has a good start to the week x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
one beautiful day down in Cornwall the sun is out with a slight breeze blowing all doors and windows wide open.


----------



## Lindarose

Hi everyone. Not sure what's going on in Norfolk lately. It's cold and quite windy threatening rain. Brrrr definately a day to keep wrapped up warm.


----------



## grovesy

It is cloudy and bitterly cold here.


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Hope everyone has a good day. X


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. Wow you up early @Steff.
I'm off for a hospital apt this morning so up nice and early to walk Milly before she is dropped off with friends at 8.15. It's quite grey and a bit overcast here at the moment.


----------



## Ditto

Looks bright enough but I've not opened the curtains yet.  Planning to go and get one of those little pictures from a booth in Tesco for my old aged pensioner pass.  Not looking forward to all the technology. I've also to pick up my new specs from Specsavers, I get three pairs this time including my Dame Edna's which I have shaded to use as sunglasses. I mangle all my specs in my pocket though so they don't last long. Watching Giles and Sue on Talking Books. They're reviewing The Hungry Caterpillar. That's a good book!


----------



## mikeyB

It's yet another warm, cloud free sunny day in the Inner Hebrides. That's a whole week. Skin cancer here we come


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy here yet again, though they are saying it won't be as cold today as the wind has dropped.


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all. Wow you up early @Steff.
> I'm off for a hospital apt this morning so up nice and early to walk Milly before she is dropped off with friends at 8.15. It's quite grey and a bit overcast here at the moment.


Yeah Sue gave up trying to doze off by that time lol x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Very bright start to the day lovely.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
another lovely day here in Cornwall a distinct chill in the air though so suspect a frost during the night. Off on my morning walk with Milly in a mo coffee needs to be dispatched first though


----------



## Ditto

Glorious, I'm in the garden all day today then.


----------



## Steff

Cant conplain about todays weather been up to 19 , had a massive load to wash so took advantage of it x


----------



## Steff

Good morning guys x
Looking like another warm one today


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 
Rained since about 10 last night here but still feels muggy.x


----------



## RobK

Very humid here on the south coast, Evidently we had thunder in the night but I never heard it, Rain stopped and looking a lot brighter now although still cloudy.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning All, slight drizzle on and off very mild though.
Had an interesting end to our walk this morning, came back to the parking area to find a lady trying to take down the barrier so she could drive her car into the forestry. This lady is one of the teachers at the local primary/junior school and a forestry lesson had been organised for the older children which meant loads of stuff to be taken to the chosen spot. The forestry commission had sent the wrong key for the padlock so she couldn't get in.
I asked her not to cancel the children's lesson and would be back in 10 minutes with the gear to open the barrier, I went back with the tools needed to remove the chain with padlock still attached and left fresh staples and a hammer for it to be replaced once they had finished the lessons. Just hope I don't get had up for breaking and entering now lol.


----------



## Stitch147

The sun is trying to come out here. It was damp and slippery under foot this morning!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Looks like a fantastic day ahead, the sun is out and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## RobK

They did say sunny here but its horrid, Pouring with rain and very dull


----------



## grovesy

Raining but humid here, not too bothered by weather as I am still in hospital.


----------



## RobK

RobK said:


> They did say sunny here but its horrid, Pouring with rain and very dull



Suns out now and warm, Looking forward to being bad today as off to a big BBQ and having a few beers


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Just come in from my walk in the woods we (2 friends and 4 dogs) managed to get ourselves lost as we veered off of the path we were on  the scenery and weather second to none no coats needed sun hats were needed for the glare though.


----------



## Ditto

I'm feeling very low because my son chopped down the Elder Tree. The Peonies are out though in time for my daughter's birthday as usual.  I'm gonna get a gardener for his garden now, I shan't do it any more. I'll just do Mum's but not today, I'll just mess about doing online stuff and finish my book I've got to post out on ebay.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's now raining hard down in Cornwall


----------



## Ditto

14th May is usually glorious as it's my daughters' birthday and I have photographs for the last 43 years.  Only one year was inclement and I think it was when she was thirteen, unless I'm looking back through rose-coloured specs. Looks to be lovely again today but rain forecast for us too. Today I will be celebrating and having a jolly good time.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

@Ditto hope your daughter has a great birthday. 
Lots of rain last night, nice and sunny this morning but a few degrees cooler than yesterday. Off to visit a working mill and gardens this morning so hope the rain holds off.


----------



## Lindarose

Getting brighter here now. Hubby fishing so I took Henry out this morning. He was surprised but happy as I'm a bit naughty and treat him every time he cocks his leg! Only little ones but still worth his while doing about 20 wees! Ha ha


----------



## Steff

Morning all rained last night but glorious now


----------



## grovesy

Well started out very cloudy and raining. Now sunny just been for slow walk around my garden in 5 days my cherries have gone from being tiny to being the size of a small marble.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Hope everyone is well. Dull and damp here at the minute x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, dull and damp here this morning as well.
Yesterday was fantastic all day long, took mum to see a restored watermill and the surrounding gardens all wildlife friendly with the old fashioned meadows as well.
Only downside was some plonker managed to park right behind my car so well and truly boxed in. Even a call over the public speaker couldn't find the driver  Just as well he had a tow hitch on his car because it came in useful a nice man just roped the car and pulled it out of the way.


----------



## Ditto

Persisting down since last night, the grass is sucking it all up lovely. The fox tried to dig up Mum's popped off cats again, I'm fed-up of reburying bones, quite upsetting.  I've stuck the green wheelie bin over the grave now, see if that deters him/her. I should have buried them further down but the dogs are down there so I didn't want to and also I have no strength wielding the spade. 

I think I'll have a reading day...I have tons of books to catch up on.


----------



## Steff

Well the days weather stayed the same had to go out so got wet but not to bad.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
A much better start to today,have a good one all x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, a bit murky this morning it's not raining though so that's good.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Weather girl Holly Green has assured me that the rain's not going to get here until late afternoon so have done the washing - not looking too promising though 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Good morning everyone  Weather girl Holly Green has assured me that the rain's not going to get here until late afternoon so have done the washing - not looking too promising though
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Morning Alan, hope the forecaster is right for you. Rain arrived whilst we were in the forestry this morning thus we arrived home more than slightly damp.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning Alan, hope the forecaster is right for you. Rain arrived whilst we were in the forestry this morning thus we arrived home more than slightly damp.


Well, it's very warm and blowy, so hopefully I'll get things dry and indoors before it reaches me!


----------



## mikeyB

Sunny, showery and windy up here in the wilds. Typical spring day. Definitely a tumble drier day, not that that sort of business concerns me


----------



## Ditto

Blustery which I hate. I'd rather have a good downpour.  Is anybody watching Bear Grylls and those people on that island? I'd hate to live on a real tropical island, it's not all it's cracked up to be. Robinson Crusoe and Man Friday didn't seem to suffer that much with crinkled hands and feet due to the cold.


----------



## grovesy

Nice and sunny here.


----------



## Steff

Horrible sticky 24 degrees here


----------



## mikeyB

It's hot and humid here, too.  Even my hair is sweating


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Rained from when i went to bed and still going now.
Typical when i have my eye screening grr


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all
> Rained from when i went to bed and still going now.
> Typical when i have my eye screening grr


Good morning Steff  Raining all night here too - had almost forgotten what it was like!  I hope the eye screening goes well - it's usually bright sunshine for mine!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, dark and overcast here with rain intermittently. I'm not looking forward to Milly's walk this morning as suspect I will get soaking wet.
Car is off for surgery this morning to replace a wheel bearing so will end up nice and broke at the end of that.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Raining all night here too - had almost forgotten what it was like!  I hope the eye screening goes well - it's usually bright sunshine for mine!


Cheers Alan and mine x


----------



## Steff

Well all went ok. But wow the weather it has rained none stop


----------



## Ditto

Got soaked walking but had my hood up and I like the rain...good job living in sunny Manchester.


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Well all went ok. But wow the weather it has rained none stop


Glad your eye screening went well Steff  - done & dusted until next year eh? Well done, take care hun.
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Glad your eye screening went well Steff  - done & dusted until next year eh? Well done, take care hun.
> WL


Yea I hope so hun xx


----------



## Steff

Morning guys.
In shock it's not raining yikes.  Been some local flooding but thankfully not us x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
it's a lovely day today the sun is out with a nice crisp feel to the air.
Off to do my shopping later this morning after the morning walk. More than pleased to have my car back after it's surgery  and all in budget as well so even more pleased.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Finally the rain has stopped and the sun is out for now yay


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy here and looks like the rain might start again.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
A lovely start to the weekend very sunny x


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here.


----------



## Ditto

It was gorgeous first thing, light flooding into the bedroom, felt quite perky and had to lower the blind a bit, keep Mum snoring while I chill out watching progs. Now it's pouring down just when I'm going out with my trusty shopper. Flipping weather.


----------



## Steff

Yes I spoke to soon just got a soaking grr


----------



## Steff

Good morning guys.
Hope everyone is well and has a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Beautiful run through the park earlier on - bright sunshine and blue skies, river flat calm, a bit cool still, but not bad  I saw FIVE gorgeous black swans on the river - usually only see one or two, but I saw a pair and then as I came round the next bend saw three more! Fabulous creatures  Lots of white swans as well, which are also lovely, but the black ones really stand out 

Clouded over a bit now, but supposed to be a good day weatherwise with even better to come this week  I hope everyone has a splendid day!


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning all and a beautiful day in Norwich too. Just back from taking Henry out. I don't usually do the morning walk but hubby at a fishing work party. Think Henry prefers me taking him as he gets more treats!


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here, pricked out some Begonia seedlings. Trying not to over do things. Had a bad night managed to get a little bit of sleep with the aid of some Oramorph.
I am also trying to remember I will be up and down.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's been a glorious day here wall to wall sunshine. Managed to paint the outside of the bungalow and just as I finished a gentleman returned my loppers which I'd lent his dad earlier in the afternoon. As we were chatting my pump alarmed to tell me my blood sugar was below 5, the gentleman listened to the alarm and said my neighbour in Exeter has an insulin pump as well.  Small world.


----------



## Steff

It's nothing what we has today as to what we are getting in the week apparently upto 27 degrees by Thursday


----------



## Steff

Good morning guys x
Hope everyone has a good start to the week ahead


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning guys x
> Hope everyone has a good start to the week ahead


Good morning Steff  Hope your lad is recovering well and you get to the bottom of it all 

Got woken up by a helicopter circling this morning! It was quite high up, so took me a while to see where the noise was coming from, they must have been searching up and down the river, I think - perhaps someone fell in?

Glorious day here yesterday, and it looks like we're in for a glorious week - hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## grovesy

Not looking forward to temperatures in the upper 20's as I am still having to wear thigh high TED's for another 4 weeks.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning Steff  Hope your lad is recovering well and you get to the bottom of it all
> 
> Got woken up by a helicopter circling this morning! It was quite high up, so took me a while to see where the noise was coming from, they must have been searching up and down the river, I think - perhaps someone fell in?
> 
> Glorious day here yesterday, and it looks like we're in for a glorious week - hope everyone has a good one!


Morning Northey yes thanks a mate has filled him in on what happened and where.Hope if anyone did fall in they were found safe and well


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, off to the woods in 15 mins so Milly can hopefully have a quiet walk this morning without to much running around.  Finger crossed we wont meet to many people to admire! her body paint lol.

I had high hopes of doing the second coat of paint on my bungalow today but am exhausted so doubt that will happen.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning Northey yes thanks a mate has filled him in on what happened and where.Hope if anyone did fall in they were found safe and well


At least it's no longer a mystery. Stuff like that happened when I was his age, nothing changes, does it? 

No reports on news about helicopter, but it was still circling two hours after waking me up! 

@grovesy, I hope that it's not too uncomfortable with the cast on this week {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## grovesy

They are compression stockings to help prevent DVT so they are quite snug, and expecting to be sweaty in high temperatures.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> At least it's no longer a mystery. Stuff like that happened when I was his age, nothing changes, does it?
> 
> No reports on news about helicopter, but it was still circling two hours after waking me up!
> 
> @grovesy, I hope that it's not too uncomfortable with the cast on this week {{{HUGS}}}


Your right Alan he was kicked in the head by a boy who he dont knock about with much


----------



## Ditto

If we get helicopters round 'ere they're usually looking for a grow. 

Been lovely, I'm fed-up of mowing...


----------



## Steff

Good morning guys
Its already 13 degrees here yay cant wait till it hits 25 later NOT lol x


----------



## grovesy

As much as I normally like the warm weather, I am not looking forward to it wearing full length DVT stockings. I envisage me taking them off at times.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all very murky this morning with drizzle as an added bonus. Such a shame as this means I can not finish painting the bungalow


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all hope everyone has a good day x


Morning Steff  Already a bit of a scorcher here, and looks set to stay that way for a few days - I guess this is our 'Summer', so we'd better make the most of it!  

Hope you have a good day too


----------



## mikeyB

Still cloudy here with no wind. Belting weather for midges, mind.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff  Already a bit of a scorcher here, and looks set to stay that way for a few days - I guess this is our 'Summer', so we'd better make the most of it!
> 
> Hope you have a good day too


indeed due to be 30 this Saturday


----------



## grovesy

Very hot here today.


----------



## Ditto

Lovely isn't it? I'm in the garden, got lots of seeds and bedraggled looking Fuchsias, some only 10p. Y'never know, they might survive...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's a fantastic day down here in Cornwall, wall to wall sunshine. My lovely neighbour has come back from her holiday home in Bulgaria with loads of cherry's picked from a tree in her garden.


----------



## Steff

Morning all not a good sleep was 17 degrees and that was at 1am.  Ended up on sofa with air con blasting x


----------



## grovesy

Despite the heat here I managed to get a reasonable nights sleep. I have not been sleeping that well.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> Despite the heat here I managed to get a reasonable nights sleep. I have not been that well.


Hope you feel better soon @grovesy {{{HUGS}}}

I slept reasonably well, but the blackbirds insisted I get up at 4:30!  Flawless blue skies and bright sunshine on my run earlier, although still relatively cool as the sun was just rising. Looks like it will be absolutely scorchio today! 

Hope everyone has a good day!  Sorry if you have to sit in an office all day!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Hope you feel better soon @grovesy {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> I slept reasonably well, but the blackbirds insisted I get up at 4:30!  Flawless blue skies and bright sunshine on my run earlier, although still relatively cool as the sun was just rising. Looks like it will be absolutely scorchio today!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!  Sorry if you have to sit in an office all day!


I meant not sleeping well, it is a result of my op not been able to always get comfortable not so much pain. The nurse who changed my dressing last week said when she had her hip done she had problems as she is a side sleeper like myself. I am having a lie down in the afternoon but don't sleep then either.Thanks.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> I meant not sleeping well, it is a result of my op not been able to always get comfortable not so much pain. The nurse who changed my dressing last week said when she had her hip done she had problems as she is a side sleeper like myself. I am having a lie down in the afternoon but don't sleep then either.Thanks.


Ah, I remember that, having broken my shoulder once, and my leg - I normally sleep on my side but couldn't for months because of the injuries! I actually found it easier to sleep sitting all propped up in a chair with pillows as I found it so frustrating not being able to lie on my side!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Ah, I remember that, having broken my shoulder once, and my leg - I normally sleep on my side but couldn't for months because of the injuries! I actually found it easier to sleep sitting all propped up in a chair with pillows as I found it so frustrating not being able to lie on my side!


Last night I tried sleeping with my leg on a pillow, I saw that it was suggested in my booklet for reducing the swelling. It seemed to help. I am seeing the Physio tomorrow so I will mention it then.
I am finding it difficult not to over do.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> Last night I tried sleeping with my leg on a pillow, I saw that it was suggested in my booklet for reducing the swelling. It seemed to help. I am seeing the Physio tomorrow so I will mention it then.
> I am finding it difficult not to over do.


Hope it goes ok at Physio tomorrow Grovesy


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Hope it goes ok at Physio tomorrow Grovesy


Thanks.


----------



## Ditto

Glorious again. I've been out and watered as the pots are dry. Not wishing to be evangelical but I slept like a log because I'm sticking moreorless to Atkins. If I go off Atkins I don't sleep. Interesting!


----------



## Steff

Good morning guys x 
Dear me a shocking 17 again in night grrr. Hope everyone has a good 1


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Last night I tried sleeping with my leg on a pillow, I saw that it was suggested in my booklet for reducing the swelling. It seemed to help. I am seeing the Physio tomorrow so I will mention it then.
> I am finding it difficult not to over do.


When I was suffering oedema in my legs & feet my physio said to elevate my legs at least 13"-14" above waist height when lying down. Couldn't do it in bed but could lying on the couch  - or even lying on the floor with my feet on the seat of the couch  - after a couple of days doing this, the swelling lessened & eventually cleared up. It is so easy to do more than you should grovesy but I think you should err on the side of caution & try to be patient. I hope your physio can help you, take care now x
WL


----------



## Ditto

I hates oedema, I have one fat foot and one slimmer foot. I'm presuming this is oedema. It gets worse if I have to sleep on Mum sofa as it's a foot too short and my legs get jammed. I am banking on all these ailments disappearing or at least going down a bit when I get to goal weight.  Grovesy I hope the Physio can sort you out.


----------



## grovesy

Had a slightly better nights sleep.


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> When I was suffering oedema in my legs my physio said to elevate my legs at least 13"-14" above waist height when lying down. Couldn't do it in bed but could lying on the couch  - or even lying on the floor with my feet on the seat of the couch  - after a couple of days doing this, the swelling lessened & eventually cleared up. It is so easy to do more than you should grovesy but I think you should err on the side of caution & try to be patient. I hope your physio can help you, take care now x
> WL


I will add to that grovesy  - this hot weather could be exacerbating the swelling in your knee, maybe a cold compress will help, if of course your physio agrees x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Had a slightly better nights sleep.


Good to hear this grovesy  - i dont know about you but I can't function without sleep  - if after a sleepless night I try to ride it out but then crash about 2pm
WL x


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> I will add to that grovesy  - this hot weather could be exacerbating the swelling in your knee, maybe a cold compress will help, if of course your physio agrees x
> WL[/QUOTE
> I have been using ice from the begining ta, the swelling is part and parcel of the surgery.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all
A utterley crazy chain of events started from 02.30 means im just online now, crazy people about x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all
> A utterley crazy chain of events started from 02.30 means im just online now, crazy people about x


Oh dear! Hope all is alright @Steff! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Hope all is alright @Steff! {{{HUGS}}}


Thanks Alan shared a link on my FB,had to give details over to cops x


----------



## grovesy

Hope all is ok.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hi Steff hope all is ok with you and yours.

Wow what a change in the weather, late last night we had a thunder storm for well over an hour and half. I've never seen lightning like it in my lifetime. Power and phone lines down the rain that came down was a bit  as well.
Milly bless her slept through the lot


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Thanks Alan shared a link on my FB,had to give details over to cops x


Oh my goodness Steff - this doesn't bode well at all  - hope u r ok hun (((hugs))) keep us updated if you can, take care now. xx
WL


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Steff hope all is ok with you and yours.
> 
> Wow what a change in the weather, late last night we had a thunder storm for well over an hour and half. I've never seen lightning like it in my lifetime. Power and phone lines down the rain that came down was a bit  as well.
> Milly bless her slept through the lot


I'm glad to hear she wasn't frightened by it all  I woke in the middle of the night and there was a lot of lightning over to the west (where you are!), but too far away for the thunder to carry. We had some more local thunder and lightning, but relatively little rain, so it must have all fallen on you!


----------



## Steff

Yeah all good here just an incident some lad in critical condition after a brawl as the press have called it I just happened to be woken by it and heard it x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah all good here just an incident some lad in critical condition after a brawl as the press have called it I just happened to be woken by it and heard it x


Sounds nasty  Hope the lad pulls through OK.

I hope you have an untroubled night's sleep tonight after all that excitement Steff, or will you be celebrating the cup?


----------



## Ditto

Pumper_Sue said:


> ... late last night we had a thunder storm for well over an hour and half. I've never seen lightning like it in my lifetime. Power and phone lines down the rain that came down was a bit  as well.


Oh heck, I hope we don't get that next. We had quite loud thunder before. I've got really nervous in my old age. I will resort to drugs! Knock m'self out.  Wimp! 

Hope it's all quiet now where you are Steff.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ditto said:


> Oh heck, I hope we don't get that next. We had quite loud thunder before. I've got really nervous in my old age. I will resort to drugs! Knock m'self out.  Wimp!
> .



Lol two of my nearest neighbours slept through the storm and didn't hear a thing. Only reason adjoining bungalow peeps heard anything was because their little terrier started to bark as poor little mite was terrified of the noise.
I was more surprised by Milly's none reaction because she hates loud or unexpected noises. Mind you her snoring would drown out most thunder storms lol.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sounds nasty  Hope the lad pulls through OK.
> 
> I hope you have an untroubled night's sleep tonight after all that excitement Steff, or will you be celebrating the cup?


Thanks Alan me to I hope the only noise I here is snoring haha.
Yes very happy faces around after the footy x

Thank you @Ditto


----------



## Ditto

I think our storm moved off to Scotland. Mike will  be pleased.  It's just grey, miserable and trying to rain. These tropical islands don't live up to expectations, I was expecting to be virtually basking on a white beach with Pina Coladas on tap.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
no sign of any rain yet im praying for it x


----------



## Wirrallass

Hey folks  - dull, clammy but dry here  - like a calm before a storm  hope not! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> no sign of any rain yet im praying for it x


I came here to enjoy the sun & golden sands but It blew a gale out there last night and judging by the wet ground this morning it obviously rained during the night too! Bring back the sun pleeeeze! x
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> I came here to enjoy the sun & golden sands but It blew a gale out there last night and judging by the wet ground this morning it obviously rained during the night too! Bring back the sun pleeeeze! x
> WL


Noooooo please let us rain warriors have some rain lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ok  - how about a sectioned area of London to rain specifically for you? x
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Ok  - how about a sectioned area of London to rain specifically for you? x
> WL


Now your speaking my language J .


----------



## Wirrallass

Thought that would make you happy and smiley Steff  x
WL


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The day has been quite good not to hot thank goodness, there has been a threat of rain nothing came though. I've managed to finish the walls of my elderly neighbours bungalow this morning and then went to sleep for the afternoon.


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Happy bank holiday monday.x have a good 1


----------



## Wirrallass

Aw thanks Steff  - you too  - hope the heat is more bearable for you today on this beautiful tropical island  
WL x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all.
It's a very wet morning here so I've decided to hibernate for the rest of the day. I did think very fleetingly about housework then decided it's against my religion


----------



## Ditto

Much cooler here, I'm off to spend day with daughter hopefully via the car boot...treasures! One person's rubbish...

I'll see what detritus has washed up on the beach.


----------



## grovesy

We had a sticky stormy night here and it is still very warm here.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> We had a sticky stormy night here and it is still very warm here.


Yeah we had a mini thunderstorm around 1.30am


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, a bit dull and overcast this morning no rain though.

Had a surprise down in the woods this morning........  RAF recruits on a survival training exercise, Milly soon found them all lol.


----------



## Steff

Morning all .
Managed to sleep in bed fior first timne in 5 days . off to docs now for appointment i made on 4th may lol x


----------



## Lindarose

Morning all. Much cooler here today and cloudy too. Doesn't suit me but Henry much happier. Think he found the heat a bit too much. Hasn't seemed so well although eating as always! 
Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## grovesy

I was very hot and sticky in the night, so suprised it not feels cooler.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all .
> Managed to sleep in bed fior first timne in 5 days . off to docs now for appointment i made on 4th may lol x


Hope appointment goes/went well @Steff 

It's the same temperature today as it was yesterday here (according to my Garmin on my run ) Very gloomy day yesterday, a wee bit brighter today  Have a great day everyone


----------



## Wirrallass

Hope you're feeling a bit brighter today Steff  - and also hope it's raining where you are  Steff knows what I mean! xxx
WL


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, sticky and humid this morning. I'm off to do some shopping this morning (food)


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, sticky and humid this morning. I'm off to do some shopping this morning (food)


Good morning Sue, everyone  Feels a little cooler here today, but the sun is coming out again now and it's supposed to be a hot day - just hope it cools down again during the night!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all it's a lovely day with brilliant sunshine and a call breeze blowing.


----------



## grovesy

Sunny and warm and getting hotter here. Have taken a few plant cutttings .


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Sunny and warm and getting hotter here. Have taken a few plant cutttings .


Good to see you out & about in your garden grovesy and wishing you success with your cuttings x
WL


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon one and all.
I hope the weather is as fine where you are as me, headed off to park earlier with pootch and had a good walk and fresh air.


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Good afternoon one and all.
> I hope the weather is as fine where you are as me, headed off to park earlier with pootch and had a good walk and fresh air.


Good to hear this Steff  - I hope your walk blew away a few cobwebs  better than staying in with your inner thoughts - hope you do the same tomorrow  - hope it's not too hot for you tho, take care {{{hugs}}} xxx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful day here folks - cloudy but extremely bright on the eyes  the sun's shining between the clouds  - what more could we ask for weatherwise For goodness sake when does the bar open on this hot tropical island - dying of thirst here 
WL


----------



## Ditto

Boiling today, phew! It is far too bright on the eyes. I never go out without shades though I look anything but cool.


----------



## Steff

Been horrible hate the weather this hot and when down at same time.  Luckily my massive fan helps


----------



## Pumper_Sue

After yesterday's fantastic day it's now raining, so a soggy doggy will be coming back from her walk.


----------



## grovesy

Another muggy night but cloudy here, we have a weather warning for torrential rain here today.


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Happy Friday.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, cloudy and very humid in Bristol.

Happy Friday to you Steff, glad your big fan is keeping you cool, you know I'm your biggest fan  xx*


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Sunny earlier, so spent a bit of time in the garden, but now it looks like @ukjohn's fan is wafting the clouds over here!


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Happy Friday.


Happy Friday to you too Steff  - and I hope you are just that today xxx
WL


----------



## New-journey

Happy weekend to all and any of you have any tips to stop slugs eating my veggies and flowers? This is the first year I have managed be so successful and go round once dark and remove the lovely slugs and snails. I have frogs in my pond, there are cats around and don't want to use chemicals. Any suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Happy weekend to all and any of you have any tips to stop slugs eating my veggies and flowers? This is the first year I have managed be so successful and go round once dark and remove the lovely slugs and snails. I have frogs in my pond, there are cats around and don't want to use chemicals. Any suggestions gratefully received!


Morning NJ - try a saucer or a shallow receptacle filled with beer  - the slugs love it & pass away slightly the worse for wear in a drunken stupor  x
WL


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Morning NJ - try a saucer or a shallow receptacle filled with beer  - the slugs love it & pass away slightly the worse for wear in a drunken stupor  x
> WL


Ok, great idea will be the first time I will be buying alcohol for years! Thanks and will try it tonight.


----------



## Wirrallass

New-journey said:


> Ok, great idea will be the first time I will be buying alcohol for years! Thanks and will try it tonight.


Also, to stop them climbing up potted plants, put a thick layer of vaseline about 1" from the base of the tub! x
WL


----------



## New-journey

wirralass said:


> Also, to stop them climbing up potted plants, put a thick layer of vaseline about 1" from the base of the tub! x
> WL


Another good tip, I appreciate you are an expert in slugs!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Another scorcher been and did shop and had lovely sit on park bench can't do it for to long or I'll turn I to a burnt lobster


----------



## ukjohn

New-journey said:


> Ok, great idea will be the first time I will be buying alcohol for years! Thanks and will try it tonight.




New journey, don't forget the beer is for the slugs, I got concerned when you said you would try it tonight 

John.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, cloudy and dull again in Bristol.

Morning Steff.. sorry I missed you on the park bench . Did you get me anything nice whilst shopping xx*


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, cloudy and dull again in Bristol.
> 
> Morning Steff.. sorry I missed you on the park bench . Did you get me anything nice whilst shopping xx*


Yes I had the sandwitches and cold qrange squash at the ready huni x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely day today, with only a small threat of a shower. I've managed to finish of the painting now so never want to see another paint brush again.


----------



## Steff

Just had to post with the headline news that we have rain had to double take ain't seen the stuff for ages


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Just had to post with the headline news that we have rain had to double take ain't seen the stuff for ages


Yep your not alone Steff it's hammering down here as well, our morning walk was well timed so neither of us got wet


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here today at the moment.


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Yep your not alone Steff it's hammering down here as well, our morning walk was well timed so neither of us got wet


Funny the same happened to me last night Woodys wlak was cut rather short .


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Funny the same happened to me last night Woodys wlak was cut rather short .


I hope woody is behaving himself a bit better than Milly is lol. Her walks have been shortened due to her hip dysplasia so she now has to find other things to do around the house.......... last seen shredding a large box over the freshly vacuumed carpets


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> I hope woody is behaving himself a bit better than Milly is lol. Her walks have been shortened due to her hip dysplasia so she now has to find other things to do around the house.......... last seen shredding a large box over the freshly vacuumed carpets


Ohhh dear sue the little scamp. Woody is ok tbf not a one for toys but loves a football for some reason lol


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Have a good Monday x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning @Steff, everyone  I've been out for my run and hope to get to the shops and back this morning before all the horrible weather hits!  I'm expecting a heads-up from @Pumper_Sue about when it's on the way! 

Hope everyone has a good start to the week  I woke up this morning determined to make the most of every day


----------



## grovesy

Nice and sunny here but there is a bit of breeze.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Good morning @Steff, everyone  I've been out for my run and hope to get to the shops and back this morning before all the horrible weather hits!  I'm expecting a heads-up from @Pumper_Sue about when it's on the way!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good start to the week  I woke up this morning determined to make the most of every day


Lol the rain started with a vengeance at 8.45 AM. 50 MPH winds are due at about 2 PM.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol the rain started with a vengeance at 8.45 AM. 50 MPH winds are due at about 2 PM.


Just started spitting here as I was getting back from the shops


----------



## Steff

So as i come in door rain starts cant get better then that


----------



## grovesy

It is getting a bit nippy here, had to go and close greenhouse door.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's hammering down here again and the wind has really picked up. Not looking forward to Milly's afternoon walk


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> It's hammering down here again and the wind has really picked up. Not looking forward to Milly's afternoon walk


Surely she knows the way by now? Just send her off and tell her you'll have a nice cup of tea for her (or doggy equivalent ) when she gets back


----------



## Ditto

Pouring down here too, not surprisingly. Such changeable weather, it was heatwave again yesterday, glad we had a nice weekend though for the concert. 

We've got a fly. Agh I don't which is worse, the buzzy or the spray. I hates them.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> We've got a fly. Agh I don't which is worse, the buzzy or the spray. I hates them.


Get some big spiders - they'll sort out your fly for you!


----------



## Steff

Stopped about 3 hours ago here but ever so Gray


----------



## Northerner

We've had a shower or two, but not much - yet!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Surely she knows the way by now? Just send her off and tell her you'll have a nice cup of tea for her (or doggy equivalent ) when she gets back


Lol Milly is a Mummies girl and wont go to far from my side.
Hardly got wet at all so timed that just right again  Trees are bending in the wind now.


----------



## Ditto

Northerner said:


> Get some big spiders - they'll sort out your fly for you!


We do have some massive wincey's around here, this was a one off cheeky buzzy. I zapped it good.  Hope the hamster's okay, I forgot and sprayed near the cage.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks. At last I've been able to log on  DUK telling me there's an ERROR each time I tried but seems OK now.
It's been thrashing it down here all day, at least I wont need to water the garden this evening. 


Northerner said:


> Good morning @Steff, everyone  I've been out for my run and hope to get to the shops and back this morning before all the horrible weather hits!  I'm expecting a heads-up from @Pumper_Sue about when it's on the way!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good start to the week  I woke up this morning determined to make the most of every day


Good positive thinking Northie, I like your style  x
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Hi folks. At last I've been able to log on  DUK telling me there's an ERROR each time I tried but seems OK now.
> It's been thrashing it down here all day, at least I wont need to water the garden this evening.
> 
> Good positive thinking Northie, I like your style  x
> WL


Ah! I just replied to your other post - I wonder what the problem was? Glad it's working now for you


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Ah! I just replied to your other post - I wonder what the problem was? Glad it's working now for you


And I replied to your post on the other thread too - we'll have to stop meeting like this chasing each other from post to post haha!! x
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Hi folks. At last I've been able to log on  DUK telling me there's an ERROR each time I tried but seems OK now.
> It's been thrashing it down here all day, at least I wont need to water the garden this evening.
> 
> Good positive thinking Northie, I like your style  x
> WL


Thank God your back with us xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Thank God your back with us xxx


Thanks Steff  - I said that plus more! I felt totally lost without a connection to the forum, silly really but true. Thankfully I can use my mobile phone to read & post messages but it's not the same  - small screen. x
WL


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Very dull already hope it don't chuck down got follow up at docs at the 10. X


----------



## grovesy

blustery and wet here.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Good morning all.
> Very dull already hope it don't chuck down got follow up at docs at the 10. X


Good luck at the Docs Steff.

Very blustery here this morning. Weather was dreadful last night power kept going off so had to get up and turn everything off to make sure no surges, trees down everywhere as well.


----------



## mikeyB

Oi, that's our weather, Sue. Give it back at once


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> Oi, that's our weather, Sue. Give it back at once


Would first class post be quick enough?  It's more like autumn here today. Local radio station is still reporting properties without power.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all.
> Very dull already hope it don't chuck down got follow up at docs at the 10. X


Hope the appointment went well Steff {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ditto

We've gone back to winter! Tesco was flooded, hoses and buckets everywhere. If that huge tree in Mum's garden falls over I hope it goes the other way...no offence to the neighbours...


----------



## Wirrallass

It's chucked it down since yesterday
My garden's like a mire 
No sign of gales abating
And new shed roof is required.

Cats take refuge under shrubs
Scared as scared can be.
But wait..something looks familiar
In the sky, not too far away to see.

A golden sphere has just appeared
Blue skies have returned at last
But the wind is still a-blowing
Oh flippin heck drat and blast!

So banish all the brats outside
To run amok in puddles
Before they all come running back
For loads of hugs & cuddles!

Hope the sun is shining for you now folks wherever you may be 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> We've gone back to winter! Tesco was flooded, hoses and buckets everywhere. If that huge tree in Mum's garden falls over I hope it goes the other way...no offence to the neighbours...


I vaguely recall you saying this last time we had storms  Hope the said tree hasn't uprooted  - don't want you and or neighbours falling out! x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> We've gone back to winter! Tesco was flooded, hoses and buckets everywhere. If that huge tree in Mum's garden falls over I hope it goes the other way...no offence to the neighbours...


I've just had to give a fence panel a good kicking to get it back into the groove of the fenceposts  When I bought this house it had four huge leylandii - had them chopped down within a month! We tend not to do too badly in storms, just fence panels  Hope your Mum's tree has deep roots


----------



## Ditto

One of the branches is as big as a normal tree, only sideways!  I love the tree but it's very scary. Why are we having these gales in June? 

I have a huge conifer at my sons, it said 'dwarf conifer' on the label. Soon be 50ft. I need some money to have it removed. I only went and planted it right by the front door!


----------



## Wirrallass

My motto is don't believe everything you read! Conifers are meant to be grown as hedges but few know that they can grow to 60 70 80 90 120+ feet tall & beyond Then it costs a fortune to have them cut down if you're lucky enough there's not a preservation order in place!! Call the tree surgeon in to lob it gradually over a period of time and check the roots haven't caused damage to the foundations of your house!!! As if you haven't enough on your plate as it is! x
WL


----------



## Northerner

Currently listening to a Robbie Williams concert at St Mary's Stadium - two miles away!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Currently listening to a Robbie Williams concert at St Mary's Stadium - two miles away!


Free ringside seats then Alan  - I love Robbie, especially at the Manchester concert  - thought you would have been well into your sweet dreams by now x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

The gales here haven't abated yet -  think I'll go check my car is still outside! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

.......and thankfully it still is. Night night everyone x
WL


----------



## Steff

Well it was one heck of a windy day and still going strong now x


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Well it was one heck of a windy day and still going strong now x


Are we getting the backlash of some hurricane do you think? x
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Are we getting the backlash of some hurricane do you think? x
> WL


Hope not . Just had me hair blow dried hehe xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Hope not . Just had me hair blow dried hehe xx


Sorry Steff, that made me laugh! x
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Sorry Steff, that made me laugh! x
> WL


Good sweet I'm happy to be going to bed knowing you were smiling xx

Night


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Hope everyone's well.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning Steff & folks  - haven't slept a wink all night  - next doors fence rattled like hell throughout  gales still not abated here  - what's it like where you are? x
WL


----------



## grovesy

Sun out here but still windy.


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Morning Steff & folks  - haven't slept a wink all night  - next doors fence rattled like hell throughout  gales still not abated here  - what's it like where you are? x
> WL


Get some cotton wool for your ears to keep out the sound x 
Its same here v windy already


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, still feels like autumn here even though the sun is out. Had a lovely walk in the woods this morning with Milly.


----------



## Ditto

Northerner said:


> Currently listening to a Robbie Williams concert at St Mary's Stadium - two miles away!


My friends were at that, they had a great time. 

Re the Conifer, it's the foundations I've started thinking about.  My brother does have a chainsaw but I don't want anybody in the family to use it, agh I hates chainsaws. I'd only trust myself to use it and I don't have the strength now. Back in the day me and my sisters would have got stuck in.  

Still blowing a gale here. It makes me edgy. What's that wind where if you murder your wife they let you off because it's the winds fault?


----------



## Robin

Heard a bit of a crack and a thud yesterday evening, looked out and saw a large branch from our Beech tree lying on the lawn. Good job nobody was under it, it'd have given them a headache at least, and good job it landed on our side and not on our neighbour's greenhouse!


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Heard a bit of a crack and a thud yesterday evening, looked out and saw a large branch from our Beech tree lying on the lawn. Good job nobody was under it, it'd have given them a headache at least, and good job it landed on our side and not on our neighbour's greenhouse!


OMG Robin   Phew! So glad you or yours weren't out there  Stay safe x
WL


----------



## Steff

Gosh lovely weather for getting the washing dried today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ditto said:


> Re the Conifer, it's the foundations I've started thinking about.


Depending on how old the conifer is, you also need to start thinking about the roots as they are very shallow. Conifers tend to have had their day at around the 70 year mark. So if the tree is rocking get in a tree surgeon and get the thing down.


----------



## Ditto

Another horrendous day weather wise today. Mum can't believe it. 

Re conifer, it's not that old, maybe 10 or 15 years. Part of it last December. Right in front of the door! I must take a proper photo, I must be blanking it as I don't seem to have any full length pics.


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow that fir is massive for sure  - the sooner you have it removed the better I reckon before it grows any taller  - or wider!  Definitely too large for your garden I see. Pity the gales didnt bring it down, would have saved you a bit of dosh! Thanks for sharing Ditto. x
WL


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Woken up to a very soggy Thursday, the rain is tipping down and I'm not looking forward to Milly's walk this morning. Hibernation could well be on the menu today.


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy here.


----------



## Steff

Morning.
Pretty much same here think when I vote I'll take a brolly


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I was right,the walk was a tad more than wet, the only dry bit of clothing are my knickers.


----------



## Steff

Goodness me was a que out the door at polling station


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Goodness me was a que out the door at polling station


Oh, I am planning on going when I have had a cuppa .


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Oh, I am planning on going when I have had a cuppa .


Just been, while it wasn't raining. Was disappointed, I nearly always meet someone I haven't seen for ages, but the only two people I recognised were ladies from my exercise class, and I saw them on Tuesday!


----------



## Ditto

Thank goodness for postal votes. There's something to be said for being an ol' crock. 

Re the conifer, that's only half of it, I can hide me and the green wheelie bin behind it and they can't see us from the front gates. 

I'm watching Rylan, he's got Tricia Goddard on. I watch too much telly, need to get moving. Disappointed I missed the documentary last night which showed a person getting to grips with Type 1. I  need to fill in the blanks. They'll show it again I'm sure, they show everything again.

_Can we actually get telly reception on this island? _


----------



## grovesy

Just been to vote straight in and out thank god. That is the furthest I have walked since op.


----------



## Steff

Well I've had 2 people knock on my door today asking me have i voted they were from Labour and there the only ones who have knocked to my knowledge.


----------



## grovesy

I can't ever remember having any one knock about voting here.


----------



## Steff

Morning all looking like the sun maybe back today boo x


----------



## grovesy

Not too bad here. Been for Physio and now back home having a cuppa. Now down to one crutch and more exercises to do. Have to take my walking stick with me next time in two weeks.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Has been a lovely dry day today and quite warm with it. Managed to cut the grass this afternoon and much to Milly's delight I popped out for just over an hour and came back with a very squeaky ball for her. She goes daft over squeaky toys so this was her reward for being left free in the house and not chewing the place to bits whilst I was out, normally she goes in her over large crate whilst I am out.


----------



## Ditto

A good dog. Once one of our dogs chewed the back off a brand new settee.  He was bored.

I'm cut to ribbons, part of a climbing rose has popped off. Looks a right mess, going to take me a few weeks to get all of it, I'm limited to how much I can get in the green wheelie bin at any one time.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ditto said:


> A good dog. Once one of our dogs chewed the back off a brand new settee.  He was bored.
> 
> I'm cut to ribbons, part of a climbing rose has popped off. Looks a right mess, going to take me a few weeks to get all of it, I'm limited to how much I can get in the green wheelie bin at any one time.


I've been a tad careful with Milly has a couple of previous labs have been rather destructive and being in rented it's a bit of a worry even though my landlord doesn't mind I do.

My roses are in bloom and have been for a couple of weeks, spied a nice ripe raspberry today as well, I had that before Milly found it lol.


----------



## Steff

Silly Billy me felt a very strong headache coming on about 2 hours ago and remembered back to my daft self tucking into a bag of rowntrees randoms about 7pm not something I will be repeating x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Silly Billy me felt a very strong headache coming on about 2 hours ago and remembered back to my daft self tucking into a bag of rowntrees randoms about 7pm not something I will be repeating x


Hope your headache is better now Steff.

Very mild this morning with a damp feel in the air. I'm going to have a very quiet day to day as more than a tad tired for some reason.


----------



## Steff

Morning thanks sue im ok now x
Benn out done all my bits n bobs and its nice and cool today.


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here but there is a blustery wind.


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> One of the branches is as big as a normal tree, only sideways!  I love the tree but it's very scary. Why are we having these gales in June?
> 
> I have a huge conifer at my sons, it said 'dwarf conifer' on the label. Soon be 50ft. I need some money to have it removed. I only went and planted it right by the front door!


I inherited 12 conifers when I moved here which must have been about 40 feet and looked a bit shabby and tired. They are down now,and regained lots of space. It was a thought to get them taken down though


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> My friends were at that, they had a great time.
> 
> Re the Conifer, it's the foundations I've started thinking about.  My brother does have a chainsaw but I don't want anybody in the family to use it, agh I hates chainsaws. I'd only trust myself to use it and I don't have the strength now. Back in the day me and my sisters would have got stuck in.
> 
> Still blowing a gale here. It makes me edgy. What's that wind where if you murder your wife they let you off because it's the winds fault?


Is it the mistral? But probably wrong, so don't laugh


----------



## Carolg

Before!!


----------



## Carolg

Sorry to be a bore. Before before when I moved here, and now


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Bright and breezy here


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, very overcast this morning with the sun trying to say hello. The air ambulance has just landed so bad news for someone


----------



## grovesy

Overcast here.


----------



## Carolg

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, very overcast this morning with the sun trying to say hello. The air ambulance has just landed so bad news for someone


My friend reckons that the sound of an ambulance is good as it means help is on the way


----------



## Ditto

Lovely garden...how much did it cost to get all them conifers down? Loving the raised beds. 

One last pic of boring... it wouldn't be so bad if it was thin! I have to fight my way round it to get to the front door!  Fancy putting it there...numpty! Mind you it was only about 3 inches high at the time. It should be against the law to put 'dwarf' on the labels.


----------



## Steff

Not much respite for us sun haters.  Last week was a one off I think currently reading weekly weather up as high as 25 come Wednesday.  That's it I'm off to morrisons before it closes to go and lie with the frozen peas


----------



## Steff

Good morning guys x
Hope everyone had a good weekend .


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning Steff, hope you are well today.
I'm just waiting for my blood sugar to rise so I can take Milly for a walk.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Still blowing a gale here, this is a very windy island.  Towels are drying nicely on the line.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

After this mornings walk I wish I had never got out of bed, poor Milly was set upon by 7 - 9 dogs owned by a dog trainer. Milly was petrified and screaming in fear poor little mite. I'm shocked and appalled by what happened, neither Milly or I have received an apology. My very social little girl is now scared of her own shadow.


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> After this mornings walk I wish I had never got out of bed, poor Milly was set upon by 7 - 9 dogs owned by a dog trainer. Milly was petrified and screaming in fear poor little mite. I'm shocked and appalled by what happened, neither Milly or I have received an apology. My very social little girl is now scared of her own shadow.


Sorry to hear this, I have a friend who has a border collie who was set up on by a pack of dogs, she is now very wary of other dogs.


----------



## Steff

Wow sue that's shocking.  How can they call themself a dog trainer when  this incident happened to poor Milly. Was she ok a lead and where the other animals


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Wow sue that's shocking.  How can they call themself a dog trainer when  this incident happened to poor Milly. Was she ok a lead and where the other animals


All the dogs were off lead, Milly was by my side as she normally is and this pack of dogs came hurtling towards us and launched the attack on Milly, who was just cowering on the ground screaming in terror.

The trainer didn't even have a lead between the 7 or 9 dogs he had with him. 



grovesy said:


> Sorry to hear this, I have a friend who has a border collie who was set up on by a pack of dogs, she is now very wary of other dogs.


I'm not surprised poor thing.


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> All the dogs were off lead, Milly was by my side as she normally is and this pack of dogs came hurtling towards us and launched the attack on Milly, who was just cowering on the ground screaming in terror.
> 
> The trainer didn't even have a lead between the 7 or 9 dogs he had with him.
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised poor thing.


It does not suprise me he had not got a lead I used to pass dog walkers(professional) with multiple dogs mostly off lead.


----------



## Ditto

Pumper_Sue said:


> After this mornings walk I wish I had never got out of bed, poor Milly was set upon by 7 - 9 dogs owned by a dog trainer. Milly was petrified and screaming in fear poor little mite. I'm shocked and appalled by what happened, neither Milly or I have received an apology. My very social little girl is now scared of her own shadow.


I think you should tell the police! Something must be done surely? Like they always say supposing it was a child?! They want reporting.


----------



## Lindarose

I've just seen your post Sue That's shocking. I'm so upset for Milly and you too. What a terribly frightening experience. I think the trainer should be reported. I'm so very sorry xx


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Nice bright morning


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here too.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ditto said:


> I think you should tell the police! Something must be done surely? Like they always say supposing it was a child?! They want reporting.





Lindarose said:


> I've just seen your post Sue That's shocking. I'm so upset for Milly and you too. What a terribly frightening experience. I think the trainer should be reported. I'm so very sorry xx



I do know the trainer he has had Milly before in his Kennels due to long hospital apts. Word of mouth works wonders so doubt his business will benefit. I have also sent a stinking email to him.

I'm off in a mo armed with a spray can and any dog that goes for Milly will be sprayed in the face end of storey.
Hopefully her bested mate will down for his visit and Milly will have loads of fun with Percy this morning. If she is at all worried then she will be taken elsewhere for her walk.


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> I do know the trainer he has had Milly before in his Kennels due to long hospital apts. Word of mouth works wonders so doubt his business will benefit. I have also sent a stinking email to him.
> 
> I'm off in a mo armed with a spray can and any dog that goes for Milly will be sprayed in the face end of storey.
> Hopefully her bested mate will down for his visit and Milly will have loads of fun with Percy this morning. If she is at all worried then she will be taken elsewhere for her walk.


Good luck.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
Milly was fine. Percy and his owner were ready and waiting for her and Milly didn't bat an eyelid,
we met up with another Lab who comes down with the RAF instructor training the raw recruits in survival. Milly managed to steal his toy and drop it in the camp fire  Glad to say it was retrieved by one of the NCO's in the nick of time.  

So fingers crossed Milly appears not to have been affected to badly by yesterdays events.


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all,
> Milly was fine. Percy and his owner were ready and waiting for her and Milly didn't bat an eyelid,
> we met up with another Lab who comes down with the RAF instructor training the raw recruits in survival. Milly managed to steal his toy and drop it in the camp fire  Glad to say it was retrieved by one of the NCO's in the nick of time.
> 
> So fingers crossed Milly appears not to have been affected to badly by yesterdays events.


Hope she continues to be not affected.


----------



## Lindarose

I'm so relieved to hear Milly seems to have recovered well. She's such a happy girl and isn't going to let anything spoil her life. Great to hear


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Hope everyone is well.
Dunno how much more sadness is gonna come out of London been a horrible year now a tower block fire so sad


----------



## grovesy

Bright sky here.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lindarose said:


> I'm so relieved to hear Milly seems to have recovered well. She's such a happy girl and isn't going to let anything spoil her life. Great to hear


Must admit to offering to cut her life short last night after she came in from the garden to let me know she had been a naughty girl (it's the look) so I went to see what she had been up to.................... baggage had very carefully removed *ALL* of the raspberries from the canes and eaten them


----------



## Ditto

Pumper_Sue said:


> Must admit to offering to cut her life short last night after she came in from the garden to let me know she had been a naughty girl (it's the look) so I went to see what she had been up to.................... baggage had very carefully removed *ALL* of the raspberries from the canes and eaten them


LOL so funny. 

Terrible news from London.  It's seems to be one tragedy after another at the minute.


----------



## Steff

Phewwwee it's sweltering


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Wishing everyone a happy day x


----------



## grovesy

Nice clear skies here.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's grey and overcast with a steady light rain coming down. Just so wish Milly didn't want a walk lol.


----------



## Lindarose

Pumper_Sue said:


> Must admit to offering to cut her life short last night after she came in from the garden to let me know she had been a naughty girl (it's the look) so I went to see what she had been up to.................... baggage had very carefully removed *ALL* of the raspberries from the canes and eaten them


Oh no! The little terror!   When Milo comes round he always goes for the newly planted carrots. He's there so fast it's hard to keep up. 

Good morning folks. Another lovely day here


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The sun has come out and it looks as if it's going to be a fabulous day again. Pity it waited until we came back from our walk.


----------



## Steff

Good.morning all.
Happy Friday and hope your all well xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
very overcast here this morning but very humid with it.


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here.


----------



## Steff

Morning all. 
Happy Saturday x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Happy Saturday x


Good morning @Steff  Going to be a scorcher today with high UV and pollen levels, so slap on the factor 50 and down a pint of Piriton if going out in it  

I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Lindarose

Good morning peeps  
What a beautiful day! Afraid I'm off to work (light duties following injection in thumb) but hopefully sun will still be shining for me at 4 when I'm home.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
It's a lovely day here as well, Miss Milly has already been for a dip in her paddling pool  Not to sure that dunking her teddy bear in it was such a great idea though


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here. Temperature is already nearly 30 in my greenhouse.


----------



## Wirrallass

It was like a greenhouse in my secluded garden this afternoon grovesy 42°C in the sun
A tad cooler 26°C at 6.30pm in the shade and there's not a lot of shade to sit in just yet  tho mustn't complain  - got the washing dry in no time 
Hope all of you who can tolerate these high temperatures enjoyed this dry sunny day x
WL


----------



## Steff

Ewww wish id kept my eyes closed today


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ewww wish id kept my eyes closed today


Had to mow the lawn today and chop back a buddleia - my eyes were streaming  Hot, but there was a bit of a breeze, probably because it's fairly close to the coast


----------



## mikeyB

We could do with a bit of hot dry weather up here , the midge population is 100% up on last year, as predicted with a warmish damp winter. They don't like it hot, or dry. That figure applies across the highlands, for anyone with holiday plans. Remember, don't use Deet, waste of time  with the Scottish Midge. Use Avon Skin so Soft spray, less than a fiver from your nice Avon Lady, or online.


----------



## Steff

Booom just reeled of 6 applications for jobs hope it's fruitful


----------



## Steff

Morning all yay we seem to be back in business x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Steff said:


> Booom just reeled of 6 applications for jobs hope it's fruitful


Good luck Steff


----------



## Steff

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Good luck Steff


ty just came home from one working for national trust in a cafe x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good afternoon folks! Glad to be *connected* again  - missed yo all. Another burner today  - think I'll take a dip in the sea while I'm here before I cut the grass  - long overdue! x
WL


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
looks like another scorcher weather wise. Milly is keeping cool by playing with ice cubes between snoozing in front of a fan on full blast for her benefit.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Sheesh it's hot ah well me and the dog have the pleasure of each other's company on the sofa while the weather is like this hehe xx


----------



## Ditto

It's perfect here in Sale today, just enough, the leaves are gently moving on all Mum's trees...very nice.

 My poor brother got bit by a mosquito, I need to get him some Skin So Soft, I've been telling everybody for years about it, but do they listen? Do they buggery! I need some Jeyes Fluid for the water butts/ponds.


----------



## grovesy

Still very hot here today, very overcast at times, then followed by the sun.


----------



## Steff

I'm just sick of going out and coming back and my top being soaked grr


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Hope everyone has a good midweek x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Full on sunshine again today without a cloud in the sky not even a whisper of a breeze. It's meant to be 10 degrees cooler tomorrow so I'm looking forward to that.

Just back from my walk and managed to trip over my feet in the stream so well and truly cooled off after that even filled my wellies up


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x 
Worse sleep since this hot weather began x 
Well it's official my lad had his last gcse and left school yesterday wooo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good morning all x
> Worse sleep since this hot weather began x
> Well it's official my lad had his last gcse and left school yesterday wooo


Goodness!  Good luck to him, what does he plan to do?  I hope the results are good when they come through 

Pretty horrible night for me too, hopefully it is supposed to be getting a bit cooler from today


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Goodness!  Good luck to him, what does he plan to do?  I hope the results are good when they come through
> 
> Pretty horrible night for me too, hopefully it is supposed to be getting a bit cooler from today


Yeah Alan it's supposed to be cooler here but still saying it's gonna hit 28.
He's hoping to get into computer programming Alan dependant on his results x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> He's hoping to get into computer programming Alan dependant on his results x


Didn't do me any harm, definitely a good thing to get into!  Hope he gets the results he needs


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's very cloudy here today with the threat of rain and thank goodness it's a lot cooler.


----------



## grovesy

It is bit cooler, though there is weather warms for rain, they are now saying we may not happen.


----------



## Steff

So much cooler had the worse sleep last night since this weathr began was nice to wake and not see that dam sun


----------



## Ditto

We had one clap of thunder in the night and it's much cooler now, in fact I'm chilly with the patio door open.


----------



## Northerner

Cloudy and much cooler here today, so thought I'd better get out and shift a few weeds/chop back the rampant jasmine!  Would be fine except for the streaming eyes and nose from this wretched hay fever!  Can't have it all, I suppose!


----------



## Lindarose

We've had a very heavy downpour that's freshened things up and I'm actually wearing a light jacket walking Milo. Such a change from yesterday. Know we are all different but I say Bring back the sun!


----------



## grovesy

We have not had any rain it is still humid here.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Happy Friday hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff, everyone!  A better night last night, hope everyone got a good night's sleep 

Have a great day, whatever your plans are


----------



## Ditto

I think the nights're drawing in.


----------



## mikeyB

It's still not completely dark here in the Northern Wastes. (11 pm).  I can still just about see the staff quarters at the bottom of the garden....


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
Lovely cool night.  Have a good day all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's a rather damp start to the day. Been for our forestry walk which was rather nice due to it being so much cooler, it didn't stop Milly diving in the water though


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning everyone  - it rained during the night and I've just taken a peek outside and it looks like the clouds are doing their best to dissipate  - bit nippy tho! x
WL


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy here been trying to rain but not successfully.


----------



## New-journey

We have had a little rain here and happy for my veggies, last night I went and picked some green leaves and cooked them, so satisfying! I am waiting for my courgettes to grow and feeling very hopeful. I am new to this so very excited.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hurray! The sun's trying to make itself known and the sky is blue  but it's still a tad nippy.


----------



## Ditto

I'm perished, but Mum has the heating on so won't be cold for long.


----------



## Wirrallass

Almost clear blue skies here. My late dad would say if there's enough blue sky to make a sailors uniform then it's going to be a nice day!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Lovely unbroken  sleep for first time in ages.  X
Have a good Sunday all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. Dull and overcast here with a continuous shower both Milly and I are decidedly soggy this morning.


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy here.


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Morning all.
> Lovely unbroken  sleep for first time in ages.  X
> Have a good Sunday all


Really pleased for you Steff  - just what you needed hun  I too slept right through after no sleep at all on Friday night (restless leg syndrome ) or during the day yesterday. Hope you sleep well tonight too.x


----------



## Steff

Well my unbroken run if 6 nights on sofa is gonna come to an end tonight try and make it to bed me thinks x


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Well my unbroken run if 6 nights on sofa is gonna come to an end tonight try and make it to bed me thinks x


Good luck hun and sweet dreams  x
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Good luck hun and sweet dreams  x
> WL


Couple of hours yet hun watching glastonbury lol x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Sammy sunshine is back today grr x 
have a good day one and all


----------



## grovesy

Sun out here.


----------



## Ditto

It started off proper dark and cloudy, but it's lovely now.  Going to try to get Mum to the corner later while I nip across the road to the supermarket. She thinks it's nippy out. She's 83 and always cold. She's got a blanket over her knees at the minute.  When I was weeding a bloke passing said it would be tippling down tomorrow, so best make the most of it.


----------



## Steff

@Stitch147 do you know if piccadilly line back up yet ???


----------



## Stitch147

Didn't know it was down! Lol. I finish work at 3 and don't use the tube!


----------



## Steff

Stitch147 said:


> Didn't know it was down! Lol. I finish work at 3 and don't use the tube!


Ah ok yeah its been down about 8 hours but since my post its back with just minor delays now


----------



## Steff

Good morning all lovely cool morning just the right amount of breeze . X


----------



## Steff

Had a good 40 minute chat with a therapist who was hooked up to me by my GP she is asessing my needs with her supervisor and will get back in touch with me later on in the day.Very nice young lady and shes already made me feel at ease x


----------



## grovesy

Glad it was positive for you.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all
Finally stopped raining for how long I dunno


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, It's rather damp in Cornwall this morning.
Had a surprise in the woods today someone had obviously lost some lovely beef cattle which were roaming freely in the forestry quite happily, pity my freezer is a tad on the small side.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everyone, it's literally been raining all night here and no sign of stopping. I had to towel dry the cats, which didn't impress them lol!


----------



## mikeyB

Rained all day yesterday going to and from Glasgow, but as we landed back on Mull, patches of blue sky appeared, no rain overnight, and a bright, light cloud sort of morning. Very pleasant


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all bit of a nip in the air today x definetly not a day for my bikini hahahaha


----------



## grovesy

Overcast but dry here today.


----------



## mikeyB

Steff said:


> Afternoon all bit of a nip in the air today x definetly not a day for my bikini hahahaha



Nor mine, Steff, it's pouring down. Hadn't shaved anyway


----------



## Ditto

Everything in the garden is sodden and being lazy I'd left some seed packets out so they're a gonner. Is this the '3 days of rain in 1 day' that they forecast? Or is that still to come?


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x
What a day had a job interview which was already in place before wednesday then spent 4.5 hours in a and e with son of having fell onto glass on his knee had top be x rayed and cleaned up but no glass in there still grrr lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

One very wet day today it appears to have forgotten to stop raining.


----------



## Steff

Wish was same here bloomin sun grr. Have a good weekend Sue x


----------



## Ditto

Agh I hates going to A&E, all that waiting about.  Hope your son is okay now. 

It's all gone a funny colour round 'ere, I think maybe a storm?


----------



## Steff

Ditto said:


> Agh I hates going to A&E, all that waiting about.  Hope your son is okay now.
> 
> It's all gone a funny colour round 'ere, I think maybe a storm?


Yeah he was sent home with a cleaner wound x just sick of going to that place typical teenage boy x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x 
Hope everyone is well have a good weekend peeps


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Bit wet out so no garden, I shall be holing up and doing ebay. They've changed stuff so I have to take off my links, agh, such a lot of work for not that much return really...I like doing it though. I think I'm one of those people Napoleon talked about, I don't actually have a shop but I'm a born shopkeeper.  I like selling stuff.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's bright and breezy down in Cornwall today. Have managed to do a bit of weeding  with the hope of grass cutting this afternoon if it dries out enough.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Woke to the sun shining blissfully yay lol.
Have a nice day guys


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely day here again today, having a nice quiet day as Milly seems to be rather off colour  Very ick last night and didn't want her breakfast this morning either  I'm just hoping it's a reaction to the wormer she had yesterday and nothing serious.

On a brighter note I sold one of my handmade cards today. Was so chuffed as told the lady I only charged for materials used as I wasn't a professional, so £1.75 was all that was needed to cover costs. She insisted it was one of the best she had seen and well worth a fiver.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is well and ready for another week . Off to first appointment at 4 with a councillor I hope it goes ok and we gel.

Have a nice day guys xx


----------



## grovesy

Good luck .
Was about to hang washing out when it started to rain.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Weather has been lovely here since mid morning just clouding over now.


----------



## Steff

Its been opposite here dark and gray then about 2 got out nice


----------



## Lindarose

Hi everyone. I'm having a lazy day! Just walking henry this afternoon. 
How is Milly today Sue? Hope she's perked up now.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon guys. 
Heading off to have a blood test at docs then take myself for a walk .
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon guys.
> Heading off to have a blood test at docs then take myself for a walk .
> Hope everyone is well


Hope you enjoyed your walk Steff  I've been shamed into removing a load of ivy at the bottom of my garden that she claims is pushing her fence over. It's not, but anything for a quiet life!


----------



## Ditto

Is anybody else hot or is it just me? Gosh I'm boiling. This is a hot island.


----------



## Steff

Yup same as ditto


----------



## Ditto

Bit cooler this morning thank goodness. I go to sign for my new flat today. It has central heating which is a matter of course now I know, but I think maybe we should go American and start installing air conditioning as a matter of course too what with global warming and all. 

I'm off to the beach to do a bit of beachcombing...see what's drifted up...might find some good firewood amongst all the rubbish of the world...I hates to think of the biggest rubbish dump on Earth swirling away in the Pacific. This is what comes of having a bad night, I get weltschmerz.


----------



## Steff

Morning .
Not so cool here anything but thought these daft temps were thing of past but 29 today 30 by friday


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Morning .
> Not so cool here anything but thought these daft temps were thing of past but 29 today 30 by friday


Same here, if they have got the forecast right, although had a weather warning for heavy rain tomorrow.


----------



## Wirrallass

Muggy start to the day here but then it brightened up and it's 30°C now in my back garden - HOT for this time of the day 
@Ditto - that's great news about your new flat - key to your own front door again! Good luck - when's you moving in? 
@Steff - sorry you have to suffer these high temperatures & hope you're keeping the ceiling fan on to cool you down hun x
I'm off to have a leisurely swim in that lovely blue sea - maybe see a few unusual fish amongst the coral - must remember to take underwater camera to capture them, enjoy the rest of the day & evening folks x
WL


----------



## Steff

Enjoy @wirralass That's just what I need to 

Chat soon xx


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, is it gonna be a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 day or tropical storms on this desert island? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Good luck - when's you moving in?


I can't just at the minute, have to be here 24/7 for Mum with dementia, but my 'niece' is gonna stay there and look after it for me. I'll go round once a week to make sure she's keeping on top of it.



> I'm off to have a leisurely swim in that lovely blue sea - maybe see a few unusual fish amongst the coral - must remember to take underwater camera to capture them,


Good grief, I have to get a grip, I was actually thinking "I don't remember her saying she was going away, I wonder where she's gone?!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
No thunder yet boooo


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's been a lovely day here, slight breeze so didn't cook to much in the heat. Hopefully it will be cooler tomorrow as I'm another one who doesn't like the heat.


----------



## Steff

Yeah i was hoping for cooler but a nice cool 27 aint my idea of cold for us tomorrow lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

It's been soooo muggy here today and now thunder just starting, yay!!


----------



## Steff

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's been soooo muggy here today and now thunder just starting, yay!!


Throw some this way hun lol x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x
Hope everyone has had a good week and has a better weekend , mine will be lovely no teenage angst or nothing place to myself till Sunday x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Morning all, is it gonna be a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day or tropical storms on this desert island?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't just at the minute, have to be here 24/7 for Mum with dementia, but my 'niece' is gonna stay there and look after it for me. I'll go round once a week to make sure she's keeping on top of it.
> 
> Good grief, I have to get a grip, I was actually thinking "I don't remember her saying she was going away, I wonder where she's gone?!


Ditto - screw your head on properly its the sea at St Bedeia - or haven't you noticed it - come on get that jazzy costume on and join me for a swim x 
Oh and good morning hun! x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
very pleased to say no sunshine at the moment so hopefully will be a bit cooler today.
I'm off for an apt this morning  so up nice and early for Milly's walk much to her delight. M my lovely neighbour has offered/insisted she will look in to make sure Milly is fine. The last time she did this it involved sitting with her for 3 hours to keep her company! The pair of them have a mutual admiration for each other and M just adores looking after her  I only asked her to check her and let her out for a wee at lunch time


----------



## Wirrallass

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all,
> very pleased to say no sunshine at the moment so hopefully will be a bit cooler today.
> I'm off for an apt this morning  so up nice and early for Milly's walk much to her delight. M my lovely neighbour has offered/insisted she will look in to make sure Milly is fine. The last time she did this it involved sitting with her for 3 hours to keep her company! The pair of them have a mutual admiration for each other and M just adores looking after her  I only asked her to check her and let her out for a wee at lunch time


You have a good neighbour there Pumper_Sue - hope your appointment goes well 
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning all - it could be a scorcher here later - sky is brightening up - clouds are clearing - just hoping it won't be too hot for Steff and others who can't cope with the heat - think I'll tackle the overgrown grass out back before temperatures rise.
Have a good day everyone and if it gets too hot for you just take a dip in the sea here x
WL


----------



## Steff

Morning all havens good day im off flower spotting in Kew x


----------



## grovesy

Like Kew except for all the low flying planes. Shame it is a train and tube journey for me and then often no trains at week ends because of maintenance.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all overcast this morning still managed to reach 18 degrees at 7.30 this morning though. Not that Milly needed any excuses to take a dip in the pool/pond down in the forestry


----------



## grovesy

Was overcast here till I decided I might fill in the gaps of my front border with my cuttings that are getting big enough, put them in a bucket to water did other things, now it is sunny. There are no clouds and the border faces south.


----------



## Steff

Was very hot lasted 2.5 hours tho so can't complain


----------



## Ditto

Boiling today, still gorgeous now, will get out there weeding for an hour with any luck...after a quick dip in the sea to cool off.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, drizzle is coming down so fingers crossed we may have a downpour to clear the air at some point.


----------



## Ditto

I've been melting all day. I'm staying in the shade under this coconut tree.  Is a Palm Tree the same as a Coconut Tree?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x 
Thunder storms from 1 if weather forecast to be believed here.  Hope everyone has a good start to the week


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all wet start to the day but looking brighter now.


----------



## Ditto

Garden plans have all come to nought, it's persisting down! Everywhere totally soaked in the garden, it must have been raining all night. At least I don't have to schlep about watering all the pots. Best to look on the bright side.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

The sun came out late morning and hasn't disappeared again and its now very warm.


----------



## grovesy

No rain here yet still warm and sunny with occasional cloud. Woke up with back pain so been to Chiropractor.Suprised I have not had to go sooner as I had not been since  April, and I usually have 6 weeks maintained visits.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Garden plans have all come to nought, it's persisting down! Everywhere totally soaked in the garden, it must have been raining all night. At least I don't have to schlep about watering all the pots. Best to look on the bright side.


I've got the opposite problem here - the ground is baked hard and the grass has stopped growing. Haven't had any decent rain for weeks, although they are predicting showers today and tomorrow.



grovesy said:


> No rain here yet still warm and sunny with occasional cloud. Woke up with back pain so been to Chiropractor.Suprised I have not had to go sooner as I had not been since  April, and I usually have 6 weeks maintained visits.


Hope all is feeling better now @grovesy, and that you have a long wait before you need more treatment 

Feeling a bit grotty today, think I must have eaten something that disagreed with me


----------



## grovesy

I only had not been sooner because of my knee replacement. I have another appointment for the Chiropractor for Thursday.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all started off nice and dry first thing that's now changed to very heavy rain.


----------



## grovesy

Cloudy here and trying to rain, can now I am back from my walk to the library and shops.


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Happy to say its lovely and cool here and the temp sure has dropped phew .


----------



## Wirrallass

Well its all doom & gloom here - it's 00.45hrs - dark - only a few stars can be seen in the midnight blue but mostly clouded sky - forecast doesnt look too grand for the weekend either - but hey ho it could be worse - sweet dreams everyone as you sleep in your hammocks  - night night & don't let the mozzies bite!


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Wowo lots of rain all night in fact but nice now, catch everyone later off to work hehe x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Wowo lots of rain all night in fact but nice now, catch everyone later off to work hehe x




Good luck Steff, hope you have a brilliant day! Xx


----------



## Ditto

It's gorgeous again now here. Stupid weather!


----------



## mikeyB

Gorgeous day here too, and just enough breeze to prevent the midges from flying


----------



## Wirrallass

Good luck Steff xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lovely day here as well.
Went to the dentist this morning and as it's market day thought I would have a look and see what was on offer.

My eyes lit up on seeing some enormous dog beds which would suit Milly to a T so paid for one and brought it home and now find her fast asleep on my bed again 
I suspect that means bang goes my plans of stopping her sleeping on my bed at night


----------



## mikeyB

Useful tip, Sue: baby gate. We did that - dog free bed


----------



## Wirrallass

Hello folks, 38°C in my back garden HOT HOT HOTBang goes cutting the grass - nay doing that in this heat!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> Useful tip, Sue: baby gate. We did that - dog free bed


Yep have one in the hallway so she doesn't eat the mail  Madam has her own bed in my bedroom anyway due to her crying/howling at night  when I first had her. I bought the new one for her so she was nice and comfy stretched out she has off the scale hip dysplasia


----------



## Steff

Evening all been a muggy day here. Getting up to  28 by Sunday boo x


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Wow did something unusual this morning and wore a coat its quite chilly for now x 
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Ditto

Torrential rain in the night and a bit parky this morning. At least my specs have stopped sliding off my face. 

I saw an advert or documentary about this fabulous kitchen available now and it had the dog bed/area built in! Perfect for pet lovers.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all it's a lovely day down here in Cornwall, the sun is out with a slight breeze blowing. Took Milly for her walk in the forestry this morning and it was a pleasure to see the wildlife without a care in the world. We saw quite a few rabbits this morning and 3 deer  browsing whilst keeping one eye on both Milly and I. Thankfully Milly doesn't have the chase gene in her so just ignores anything that moves.


----------



## Ditto

Not sure about the weather today, feels damp! Does this island have a volcano in the middle? It's traditional. I might have a walk up it, I feel like getting out and about today.


----------



## Steff

Good morning guys x
Hope everyone is keeping well, the weather is ok for now but later gotta hit 26 say those in the know say .


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, hope everyone is well and shipshape.
Dull and overcast here with a bit of drizzle.
Hopefully both Milly and I will have a better day than yesterday turned out to be.

Not sure if anyone remembers me saying last year that Angel my lab rescue had attacked the neighbours dog last year and the grief it caused has been on going, in fact the woman has been a complete and utter witch over it with her systematic bullying of me.

Yesterday morning things came to a head when her dog attacked Milly and it was a vicious attack, Milly never ever bites or retaliates so I know for a fact she was not in the wrong. The abuse that was screamed at me was beyond belief claiming Milly was the aggressor! so I yelled back at her to go bully someone her own age and leave me alone. I suspect that her dog did actually attack Angel and not the other way round as claimed.
So not a good day


----------



## mikeyB

For that very reason, I got our Ben a muzzle to wear on his walks, then any false accusations can be shown to be just that.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Really sorry to hear that @Pumper_Sue, what a nasty bully, I hope Milly will be OK


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is well and shipshape.
> Dull and overcast here with a bit of drizzle.
> Hopefully both Milly and I will have a better day than yesterday turned out to be.
> 
> Not sure if anyone remembers me saying last year that Angel my lab rescue had attacked the neighbours dog last year and the grief it caused has been on going, in fact the woman has been a complete and utter witch over it with her systematic bullying of me.
> 
> Yesterday morning things came to a head when her dog attacked Milly and it was a vicious attack, Milly never ever bites or retaliates so I know for a fact she was not in the wrong. The abuse that was screamed at me was beyond belief claiming Milly was the aggressor! so I yelled back at her to go bully someone her own age and leave me alone. I suspect that her dog did actually attack Angel and not the other way round as claimed.
> So not a good day


Sorry to hear this.
Hope you and Milly are ok.


----------



## mikeyB

It's a bright sunny day here, but there's a war going on. The local sparrowhawk is patrolling, so all the feeding birds keep taking off at great speed, flashing across the garden - chaffinches, sparrows, dunnocks, blue tits, collared doves, rock doves. The doves are the stupidest. They just settle on top of the shed. Might as well have a neon sign "eat me ". But then, they may just be taunting the sparrowhawk, because although they are a good meal, watching a sparrowhawk trying to take one is great fun, they are evenly matched for manoeuvrability.

That's the end of this morning's wildlife documentary. Well, not quite. The dog has his ears pricked and surveying the sky, so there may be something a bit bigger flying around....dragon???


----------



## Steff

Morning all,already hot hope it goes ok at work cant bare sweat lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning @Steff and everyone else. Very muggy and overcast in Cornwall this morning.


----------



## mikeyB

Ladies don't sweat, Steff, they glow.


----------



## Steff

Morning guys.
Days off now back Wednesday to say I am pooped is an understatement but still up with the lark lol
Have a good day all x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning @Steff and everyone else hope everyone is fit and well this morning.
Looks like a lovely day down here sun is out with a nice crisp feel to the air.


----------



## mikeyB

Must be a fine day forecast, the painters are turning the outside of the house into pristine white. The TV weather lady doesn't disagree, so I'll be going down to the shop in a T shirt. Plus breeks, of course.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, a lovely start to the day starting to feel a bit thundery now though so hopefully I can cut the grass before it rains.


----------



## Steff

Morning all V hot here. But nice and cool indoors x


----------



## Northerner

Thunder and lightning here now, and about to chuck it down, I think!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Thunder and lightning here now, and about to chuck it down, I think!


Yikes due it later


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

We're due storms in the early hours


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Heavy rain came in about 3pm all cleared away now though and a very pleasant evening.


----------



## Northerner

Haven't seen rain like that for many a month!  I bet my garden weeds loved it


----------



## Robin

We are supposed to have a 50% chance of rain here tonight. Couldn't decide whether to water my pots and the veg or not. In the end I did 50% of them.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Thank your lucky stars none of you have had this lot http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-40650406 

My blood ran cold when the local news kept broadcasting about the flooding. I remember Boscastle flooding a few years back it was horrendous and to this day no one knows how no lives were losts that day.


----------



## Ditto

Me and Mum are nervous! We don't like storms now we're old and anxious. We might have to hide under the bed...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all  storm is raging here so I decided to get up, have a cup of tea and watch the lightning from the lounge window.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all very dark here this morning and it looks as if a deluge is on the way again. Hopeful the rain will hold off until I return with Milly. Her best friend is due down today, Percy the bonkers English setter


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Storm came about 2am here had the dog shaking poor thing.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> Storm came about 2am here had the dog shaking poor thing.


Aww poor Woody hope he's ok now.


----------



## mikeyB

Morning peeps

Lovely sunny morning here on the edges of the map. Breezy, too, so the midges are sulking in the trees instead of feasting on folk. We're expecting weather this afternoon. But that's all it is, just weather.

My dog isn't troubled by thunder. He's like me, chilled


----------



## Pumper_Sue

So far no rain has appeared on the horizon it has turned a few degrees cooler though.


----------



## Ditto

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> Storm came about 2am here had the dog shaking poor thing.


Me and Mum are with Woody! It's gone very dark with heavy rain...Mum will be saying switch everything off in a mo. Agh.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. very heavy rain yesterday evening bright and breezy now though with a noticeable drop in the temperature.


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Yup woddy is fine, heavy rain during night but not now, hope its nice and cool today x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everyone, had rain in the night, today it's cloudy and cooler, thankfully.


----------



## Ditto

No storm! Unless I didn't hear it in the night. Just rain which we often have anyway. A damp squib I'm quite pleased to say.


----------



## Wirrallass

Today has been glorious  - but yesterday it just chucked it down all day - then last evening it went very dark - torrential rain & one or two claps of thunder not too far away. British weather! It's so unpredictable that sometimes I don't know what to wear! If I leave my brolly at home - it rains! If I take it with me then the sun shines  - sods law! x


----------



## rossi_mac

Hiccup....pintage needed fella! Where's the bar? Oh it's there yes a stool I'm there sitting up barperson, over here quick as you like, quick pint slow pint crisps chips then one more please pickled egg if you have one spare...


----------



## Steff

Hay guys hope all is well, lovely to see you rossi woo x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all very wet and soggy today with no prospect of it improving over the next 24 hours.


----------



## Ditto

rossi_mac said:


> Hiccup....pintage needed fella! Where's the bar? Oh it's there yes a stool I'm there sitting up barperson, over here quick as you like, quick pint slow pint crisps chips then one more please pickled egg if you have one spare...


I've never had a pickled egg! I've had a Scotch egg nom nom nom

The weather is dire. Never the same two days running.


----------



## Steff

Evening all x
not enough hours in the day lately, hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks  - today started off dry but windy  - then down came the rain ( I'm sure thats a song!) & it's chucked it down all day  - sky darkened  about 2pm  - it's been a thoroughly miserable day weather wise  - need a tonic so I'll have a drop or two of gin in it & slice of lemon  - where's the barman? @rossi_mac don't think we've met  - so hi there!  And thanks Steff - you have a good one too  - ooops sorry I forgot you're working  Hope you're feeling heaps better.


Ditto said:


> I've never had a pickled egg! I've had a Scotch egg nom nom nom
> 
> The weather is dire. Never the same two days running.


NEVER HAD A PICKLED EGG DITTO? Shame on you! They're (in your part of the world) nom nom nom! LOL x


----------



## rossi_mac

You can say that again Steff, nor are there enough days in the week and so on I may go to dragons den and try and get funding to increase the day week calender!

Ps good to see you too Steff hope all is doing alreet!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hello back wirralass, I haven't really been here for years but hope to stick around, probably generally late in the day once the kids are down and chores done (well most)

Pickled eggs, well to be honest any form of egg do it for me but you can get chips and a pickle egg makes the pickle egg a very good egg indeedie!


----------



## Wirrallass

rossi_mac said:


> Hello back wirralass, I haven't really been here for years but hope to stick around, probably generally late in the day once the kids are down and chores done (well most)
> 
> Pickled eggs, well to be honest any form of egg do it for me but you can get chips and a pickle egg makes the pickle egg a very good egg indeedie!


Looks like I'll have to learn another language when speakies with you Rossi I sees you haves accumulated quite a few K messages since you joined up here  - but only 9 likes?!!  You'll have to do better than this from now on if you want to stay on the leader board x
WL


----------



## rossi_mac

When I got those messages out there the like feature was not there, it is fairly new! And yes I do have a different speak to the average Joe, I confuse some people I am aware of that!! Stick with it and all will be fine!!


----------



## Wirrallass

rossi_mac said:


> When I got those messages out there the like feature was not there, it is fairly new! And yes I do have a different speak to the average Joe, I confuse some people I am aware of that!! Stick with it and all will be fine!!


I apologise then - hope ur not offended - only joined up here 7 months ago - the likes were already in place - didn't realise they weren't when you last posted. 
WL


----------



## Ditto

I always 'like' everything...mostly...also it shows you if you're read it and also because if you like a thread but aren't commenting then you get email texts to tell you what everybody is saying on that thread otherwise I'd never know what's going on. 

Those pickled eggs always put me off being in a jar like that. Also, I've never had the opportunity. I will have to try one if you think they are nice. I do luv eggs.


----------



## Steff

Morning all.
Alot of rain overnight but nice and bright now. Tesco shop just been delivered and the dog just been walked . X have a good Saturday all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all it's bright and breezy this morning (Fresh)
Yesterday ended up a bit  weather wise I haven't seen as much rain as that in a long time.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning. I will be off walking and shopping as soon as I get Mum settled with a film and her breakfast. Have a good day all.


----------



## Steff

Evening all
Lovely for me to get home and see a new ceiling fan up it's lovely but it's peeing down and cold now ha


----------



## Wirrallass

Evening all - well its finally stopped raining and a beautiful red sunset adorns the horizon. Steff you're the lucky one with a new ceiling fan - I want one! Bet you could do with one in hells kitchen! Enjoy what's left of the evening folks - now where's that barman hiding? x


----------



## Derek Stubbs

been pretty nice here all day in Warrington


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

wirralass said:


> Evening all - well its finally stopped raining and a beautiful red sunset adorns the horizon. Steff you're the lucky one with a new ceiling fan - I want one! Bet you could do with one in hells kitchen! Enjoy what's left of the evening folks - now where's that barman hiding? x




Love your avatar WL.


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Love your avatar WL.


Thank you Lucy - I dug it out of the archives! Love yours too!!! x


----------



## rossi_mac

Twas a wet damp day indeedie! Had home made pizza for tea, took oldest to barbers and did lots of sorting this evening, all is good, despite only 4minuts of shed time! 

Hope all the local island folk are tip top!

Question probably for Northie or Steff but if you are reading this and know the answer go on chip in... is there going to be a November London meet this year? Or indeed any others this year? Could do with popping out for a couple of sherberts!!

Till next time ...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all a nice fresh morning with plenty of blue in the sky plus a few black clouds which will hopefully avoid me whilst I take Milly for her jaunt in the forestry.


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Yup damp is the word but for now it's bright out there.  It's that time again today's shift out the way and the  2 days off there's a staff party tonight to shall be nice to blend in x


----------



## mikeyB

Morning everyone. It's a lovely day, and, even after all these years it's great to be woken with a kiss and cuddle. 

Yup, it's great having a dog. Mrs B is still asleep. I'm off to do my barista thing and create a double shot Americano....


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Yup damp is the word but for now it's bright out there.  It's that time again today's shift out the way and the  2 days off there's a staff party tonight to shall be nice to blend in x


Enjoy the party Steff


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Enjoy the party Steff


Thanks Sue havnt fully decided if im gonna go or not yet shall see how I feel about 5pm lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, overcast and breezy here. The RSPCA wildlife centre have an open day we will be attending today, so hope the rain holds off.
Hope you go to the party and let your hair down @Steff


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all hope everyone has a fab day, the sun is out and it feels almost like autumn.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all hope everyone has a fab day, the sun is out and it feels almost like autumn.


Definitely has an October feel to it here today!  No sun for me


----------



## Ditto

Agh don't talk about Autumn, I noticed this morning that the leaves are starting to fall off the ornamental pink cherry already! 

Good morning all, tad wet here. Rushed out when I heard the wheelie bin lorries, grey bin and green bin...coz we now have to pay for the green garden/food waste bin I feel I have to fill it! Did some quick weeding and it was quite full so that's okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Must get my moneys' worth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My new routine is to get out in the garden first thing. Did watch Monty first this morning on SkyPlus and he makes it look so easy. I'd be happy with just being able to keep the grass outtov the borders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I feel proper crook today, overdid it tidying Dad's grave at the cem yesterday. Didn't realise it was so boiling and ended up puce then had a right long walk to get to relatives' house and fell in the door to chomp myriad roads of buttery toast...so not good. Agh why are carbs so comforting when they only come back to bite you in the ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good Monday all.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Definitely has an October feel to it here today!  No sun for me


I will send you some sun by parcel force  Fingers crossed the breeze will dry the grass out as it needs cutting big time my bloods are running very low at the moment due to trying FIASP in my pump so not 100% sure about the grass cutting yet.


----------



## Steff

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Morning all, overcast and breezy here. The RSPCA wildlife centre have an open day we will be attending today, so hope the rain holds off.
> Hope you go to the party and let your hair down @Steff



was lovely ty.
Afternoon all very yuk weather but happy theres no sun


----------



## Steff

Morning all .
Hope everyone is fine and dandy, have dad arriving about 3pm for 2 weeks and in those 2 weeks my son turns 16 yikes time fliiiiies x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Morning all .
> Hope everyone is fine and dandy, have dad arriving about 3pm for 2 weeks and in those 2 weeks my son turns 16 yikes time fliiiiies x


Morning @Steff! Aw, I hope you have a great couple of weeks with your Dad  Your lad is growing up fast now!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, hope you have a good holiday with your Dad @Steff 
Weather is fab the sun is out and not overly warm which is how I like it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Thanks @Steff. You too. Morning folks - no direct sun thank goodness - cloudy sky but very warm - hope you enjoy quality time with your dad @Steff - nice that he'll be with you to share your sons birthday celebrations x


----------



## Steff

Thanks peeps. 
He arrived an hour early unusual for east coast ha. It's lovely here dads certainly brought the sun


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, hope your dad had a good journey @Steff . Weather borders on disgusting this morning not that sure either Milly or I want a walk in this but needs must.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Hope you manage to dodge the raindrops Sue  Gloomy and wet here also


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's pouring down, here on the edge of the map, but the rain is all moving east, so it should clear by lunchtime. Summer


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks - and it's piddling down here too  - makes the garden look greener and saves me getting out the hosepipe  x


----------



## Ditto

Proper blustery here with intermittent stair-rods.  Still boiling though...well I am! Phew, Mum wants the heating on. Kill me now.


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, hope your dad had a good journey @Steff . Weather borders on disgusting this morning not that sure either Milly or I want a walk in this but needs must.


Yes thanks all good.hes been out on his own bought some socks


----------



## Steff

Good.morning all.
Hope everyone has a fine day


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good.morning all.
> Hope everyone has a fine day


Good morning @Steff  Got anything exciting planned?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, quite dull this morning and not overly warm, it's not raining though 
It's food shop day today for both Milly and I so off to the pets warehouse for madams sack of salmon and rice and there might just be a toy on offer as well for her. (Spoilt brat)


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good morning @Steff  Got anything exciting planned?


Just work Alan x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Just work Alan x


Hope it's a good day, and you are settling in now


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, sunny and breezy here, I'm just heading off to bed, it's officially my night time


----------



## Ditto

Hello all, hope you've had a splendid day. Unable to get a connection earlier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Had a bit of thunder and some heavy rain, s'lot cooler now thank goodness.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning all - hope you all have a good day - Steff big day for your 'little boy' tomorrow - anything planned - surprises? x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all very dull and wet this morning. Waterproofs at the ready for our walk this morning.

Most disgusted yesterday to find sacks of dog food have gone up yet again that's an almost £5 rise since Christmas  Apparently brexit is to blame due to the weak pound. Anyone want to bet the prices wont drop again?


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all very dull and wet this morning. Waterproofs at the ready for our walk this morning.
> 
> Most disgusted yesterday to find sacks of dog food have gone up yet again that's an almost £5 rise since Christmas  Apparently brexit is to blame due to the weak pound. Anyone want to bet the prices wont drop again?


I've heard the chlorine-washed dog food from the US will be much cheaper... 

It's like decimalisation, I bet a lot of companies will take advantage of the situation to inflate prices


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Northerner

You too Steff!


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. Laptop connection been non-existent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Weather has been dire most of the day, torrential rain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We're watching Gogglesprogs and then it'll be the last Big Brother. Wonder who will win. Hope it's Raph, he seems like a nice boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Went to my new flat today to pick up the post. They've given me a number for the cycle shed for my bike that I don't have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should get one and do some exercise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could just eat fish and chips. There's a portion of chocolate trifle been calling to me all day from the fridge. Do not know how I resisted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good Sunday evening all.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all.
Lots of rain again during night but it's ok now phew x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning Steff!  Haven't opened the curtains yet  Hope you have a good day today


----------



## mikeyB

It's a bit rainy here. Supposed to be just showers - certainly hammered down last night. I'm not bothered about here though, just as long as it stays fine in London so that England can carry on crushing SA.


----------



## Ditto

Very blustery here, we feel it with Mum having the three huge trees in the back garden. Leaves and bark everywhere continually.  

I'm thinking I'll get into Sale today, do a bit of victual shopping. Does anybody else eat tuna or is it just me? People keep fussing about the mercury.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Very blustery here, we feel it with Mum having the three huge trees in the back garden. Leaves and bark everywhere continually.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll get into Sale today, do a bit of victual shopping. Does anybody else eat tuna or is it just me? People keep fussing about the mercury.


I love fresh tuna, but nowhere locally I can buy it, so I tend to eat salmon


----------



## Steff

Been very wet here from about 3pm. Still going with the rain now x


----------



## rossi_mac

Looking forward to a sunny Sunday the morrow 

Hope everyone is doing okay, feeling fairly upbeat myself, slightly knackered and worn out at the same time, but not complaining. 

Doc's appointment next week, yearly check up!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Looking forward to a sunny Sunday the morrow
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay, feeling fairly upbeat myself, slightly knackered and worn out at the same time, but not complaining.
> 
> Doc's appointment next week, yearly check up!


Hope the review goes well Rossi!  Chucked it down here last night. Typical - I bought a new lawn mower and it was delivered yesterday and I won't be able to use it while the grass is wet  If it had arrived within a couple of hours of me getting the amazon message that it was 'out for delivery' I could have used it yesterday, but no, it didn't arrive until 8 hours after the message, by which time it had been raining steadily for several hours  I've always wondered how amazon delivery drivers manage to make EVERYONE's delivery the last on their route, 'cos I''m sure that must be what happens!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, very grey and overcast here. It's an improvement on yesterday though as it managed to rain quite heavily from 3PM and hadn't topped by the time I went to bed last night.

I'm off to walk madam earlier than usual due to her having a brain malfunction it appears she thinks she is full of beans and has been on the go since 6AM insisting I really would like to play with her  Obviously her new food and supplement are working wonders


----------



## Northerner

I hope the walk wears her out a bit!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> I hope the walk wears her out a bit!


Madam is fast asleep on my bed so I assume it has  I suspect it's a case of recharging her batteries before her next play session


----------



## Lisa66

Good morning all. Nice sunny morning here, maybe it seems extra sunny after yesterday's miserable weather? So off for a walk soon. Was hoping to get some gardening done, but think the garden is a bit wet,  which is frustrating and before recent rainy days it was like concrete! Ah well the joys of gardening. 

Hope you manage to get your grass cut @Northerner , how frustrating having a new toy you can't play with!


----------



## Lisa66

Ps. Wishing you all a sunny and relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Northerner

Lisa66 said:


> Hope you manage to get your grass cut @Northerner , how frustrating having a new toy you can't play with!


Hurrah! It stayed dry!  So, why did no-one tell me that there are electrically-powered lawnmowers available? I've been using a manual mower for the past 15 years and it's been like a full-on workout every time  The new toy floats on air! (Yes, it's a Flymo ) It did a good job too, my dreadful 'lawn' has never looked so good! 

Spot the point at which I started the mowing, and the point at which I chomped down 2 jelly babies to overcome the resultant (and inevitable!) gardening hypo


----------



## mikeyB

Don't believe a word, that's a chip butty spike if ever I saw one


----------



## Lisa66

I agree Mike, very suspicious! Oops, what  I mean is, I wouldn't know I'll take your word for it!

After sunny and blustery morning, grass has dried out here too and husband is out on mowing duties....however, as he keeps coming in every 5 mins to see if England have declared it'll be wet again before he finishes!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Hello all. Laptop connection been non-existent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather has been dire most of the day, torrential rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're watching Gogglesprogs and then it'll be the last Big Brother. Wonder who will win. Hope it's Raph, he seems like a nice boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my new flat today to pick up the post. They've given me a number for the cycle shed for my bike that I don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get one and do some exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could just eat fish and chips. There's a portion of chocolate trifle been calling to me all day from the fridge. Do not know how I resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good Sunday evening all.


Wow you resisted Ditto? Well done you I wonder how you managed this - no don't answer - whatever you're doing, its obviously working! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Evening folks - it's been a lovely warm sunny day here with a slight warm breeze - sat in the garden with daughter & had a catchup with a cuppa. 
@Northerner nothing wrong with manual lawn mowers - my dad mowed his lawn with one - kept him fit 'til nine days off his 86th birthday  .....but oh it is soooo much easier with a flymo - just make sure you don't trip yourself up on the electric cable - it can easily wrap itself round your feet  x


----------



## Ditto

I resisted that trifle, shame I couldn't resist the slice of toast with sliced beetroot on it. That's it, I'm not buying any more beetroot. 

I got my first Flymo in 1977. Fabulous. The grass when we moved in the house was knee high and everybody was saying you won't be able to mow that. The Flymo made short work of it. Amazing, everybody was gobsmacked. 

Managed half a flower bed today then the heavens opened so saylavee, was forced to read It by Stephen King instead. 

Mum's just offered me a KitKat "one won't hurt" agh. ::whimpers::

Just noticed I wished you all a good Sunday evening...shame it was a Friday.  Here's me caring for Mum and I'm dizzier.


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning everyone, hope you are all keeping well. Weather here in Bristol is very cloudy at the moment with a pleasant breeze, not sure how long it will stay dry. I wish you all a pleasant and productive day.

John.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone. Dry so far this morning looks as if plenty of rain fell during the night though.


----------



## delb t

Have not posted for ages - but for those that remember- H got a Ist for his degree in Physiotherapy


----------



## Matt Cycle

delb t said:


> Have not posted for ages - but for those that remember- H got a Ist for his degree in Physiotherapy



Hi, met you in Brum at the meet a couple of years ago (not sure if you'll remember).  Very well done to H.  What are his future plans?


----------



## Northerner

delb t said:


> Have not posted for ages - but for those that remember- H got a Ist for his degree in Physiotherapy


Brilliant! Well done H!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

delb t said:


> Have not posted for ages - but for those that remember- H got a Ist for his degree in Physiotherapy



Wow how fantastic is that? Well done that young man. Mum is allowed a very proud mum badge


----------



## Steff

Evening all.
After a busy weekend work wise I'm now off till the 9th so spend some time with my dad is just needed me thinks 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all.
> After a busy weekend work wise I'm now off till the 9th so spend some time with my dad is just needed me thinks
> Hope everyone is well


Ah, that's great news Steff! Hope you have a lovely holiday with your Dad!


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers Northie 

I'm slightly confident the old HB will be lower but it's not the way I normally am I! Normally pessimistic/realistic not slightly optimistic at all!

Hey ho will let you know one evening soon...

Can't keep up with all the gossip here but I never have been good at that, but I think I caught wind of lawn mowers in discussion, things of beauty they can be!! And as well as the lovely smell of cut grass I always find it amazing how darn hot it gets when you dump it on the compost nearly get flames sometimes!

Stay safe peeps. 

Rossi


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone.
I've woken up to a lovely morning the sun is out with not any hint of a breeze. Madam decide she wanted to play at 6AM this morning and even hiding under the quilt was no defence to the onslaught of toy chucked in my general direction this morning. We are off for our morning walk now so hopefully Milly will meet some of her more boisterous friends to let of some more steam.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Hope you enjoy your walk Milly and Sue  Weatherman gave totally deceptive forecast here yesterday - I was expecting cloudy with intermittent showers, instead we got hot sunshine and blue skies!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Hope you enjoy your walk Milly and Sue  Weatherman gave totally deceptive forecast here yesterday - I was expecting cloudy with intermittent showers, instead we got hot sunshine and blue skies!


Oh that's where ours went! I hung two loads of washing out on the basis of the Met forecast which promised wall to wall sunshine, and we got cloud and showers!


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Evening all.
> After a busy weekend work wise I'm now off till the 9th so spend some time with my dad is just needed me thinks
> Hope everyone is well





Northerner said:


> Good morning  Hope you enjoy your walk Milly and Sue  Weatherman gave totally deceptive forecast here yesterday - I was expecting cloudy with intermittent showers, instead we got hot sunshine and blue skies!


Lovely sunny day here yesterday too Northie - wish I hadn't listened to the forecaster - I could have done a washload Sunday evening ready to hang it out first thing Monday - but didnt. Sods law! x


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Lovely sunny day here yesterday too Northie - wish I hadn't listened to the forecaster - I could have done a washload Sunday evening ready to hang it out first thing Monday - but didnt. Sods law! x


Looks like we need to start hanging pine cones and seaweed out side the door! Or get one of these


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Looks like we need to start hanging pine cones and seaweed out side the door! Or get one of these
> 
> View attachment 4251


That's brilliant Northie - and so true x


----------



## Steff

Afternoon guys x
very nice here today have second load of washing online, hope all is well x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Looks like we need to start hanging pine cones and seaweed out side the door! Or get one of these
> 
> View attachment 4251


This is very true Northie - pine cones can depict weather and are among the most reliable of all natural weather indicators. In dry weather the scales dry up and open out. If they start to close up it is a sure sign that wet weather is on its way. Think I'll root out my Christmas cones & hang em outside But where does the seaweed come into this? x


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> But where does the seaweed come into this? x


If the seaweed becomes moist then the air is humid and a storm may be on the way  The stone looks pretty foolproof though


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> If the seaweed becomes moist then the air is humid and a storm may be on the way  The stone looks pretty foolproof though


Thanks Northie - think I'll take a little mosey down to the beach to collect seaweed  maybe I'll find a big big enough pebble to hang outside too x


----------



## rossi_mac

Woop woo, new quack today seemed confused I had D as I didn't get it as a kid, but wanted to confirm is was diagnosed T1, does it matter surely if what I'm taking to control it and it's working so what is the point in clarifying it! Anyhow down .3 to 6.8 I'm pleased lowest for long time not sure how to get it down lower mind, probably exercise would help, oh well that's next year or so! No time right now for that!! 

And whoever started talking about lawn mowers grrrrr I have buggered mine by ramming it into a bush seems to have lost power, something else to get sorted! 

Hope all well on the Isle, line up a couple of scotches please, I'm be up there soon anyhoo...

Ta 

Rossi


----------



## Ditto

Heee that weather forecaster cracks me up.  

I've got pine cones everywhere, I never noticed. Must keep an eye out... 

What happens if you're supposed to inject insulin and you don't and also if at the same time you are eating and drinking very stupidly ie juices/pop and cakes/chocs?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Heee that weather forecaster cracks me up.
> 
> I've got pine cones everywhere, I never noticed. Must keep an eye out...
> 
> What happens if you're supposed to inject insulin and you don't and also if at the same time you are eating and drinking very stupidly ie juices/pop and cakes/chocs?


I've no idea Ditto  x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, unfortunately the weather forecaster was correct.......... it's non to pleasant this morning.
Off to find some waterproofs and walk Milly before it gets to bad.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, unfortunately the weather forecaster was correct.......... it's non to pleasant this morning.
> Off to find some waterproofs and walk Milly before it gets to bad.


Hope you don't get soaked! It's not looking great here either, I will not be gardening today!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Hope you don't get soaked! It's not looking great here either, I will not be gardening today!


Just very slightly damp as fairly sheltered in the forestry. Milly went for a swim so she ended up as a very soggy doggy


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> I've no idea Ditto  x


I really want to know, I'm so worried about my sister Deb.  

Morning all, dank here and a tad cool with the patio door open. 

I had belly-ache last night too but it was totally self-inflicted as usual. I'm back on SlimFast this morning... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 It's taken me an hour or more to sort out all the rodents...right, back to it...one more to go...


----------



## Steff

hi all woooo raining love it hehe x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> hi all woooo raining love it hehe x


It's either too hot to do the garden, or it's too wet - I guess the garden won't get done this week!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> What happens if you're supposed to inject insulin and you don't and also if at the same time you are eating and drinking very stupidly ie juices/pop and cakes/chocs?


Your blood sugar levels go through the roof and you start to feel very sick and lethargic


----------



## Lisa66

Northerner said:


> It's either too hot to do the garden, or it's too wet - I guess the garden won't get done this week!



You'd have to be a very dedicated gardener to be out there today in the amount of rain we've had! Fingers crossed for the weekend...no doubt the grass will have grown another few inches by then. It's like winter out there!!


----------



## Robin

I managed to get out there between showers and plant a couple of things I bagged off the bargain table at our local farmshop today. And I won't have to lug the watering can out, the rain's watered them in beautifully.


----------



## Northerner

Couldn't get connected because of the weather this afternoon, absolutely atrocious   So frustrating, I'm far too reliant on t'interweb, I was twitching!


----------



## Ditto

Northerner said:


> Your blood sugar levels go through the roof and you start to feel very sick and lethargic


Really?  She's still doing too much, driving up motorways seeing to offspring, they'll be the death of her. I mean really.  She never measures. 

It's been boiling here, sunny too at times, but we had that usual blustery wind. If not for that it would have been a scorcher!


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Really?  She's still doing too much, driving up motorways seeing to offspring, they'll be the death of her. I mean really.  She never measures.


If she's driving without testing, apart from the fact that she's breaking the law, she could be the death of someone else.


----------



## EllaRose71

Northerner said:


> It's either too hot to do the garden, or it's too wet - I guess the garden won't get done this week!



Know what you mean! When it is damp, the frogs come out to play and I hate frogs with a passion!   And if it is too hot they hide under the weeds and frighten me half to death when they jump in my direction!


----------



## mikeyB

I spent 5 and a half hours inside ambulances today. On the way back from Glasgow another patient from Mull came along. He'd been picked up from Beatsons Hospital, the West of Scotland Cancer Centre. He'd been in there 3 months with chemotherapy. I've seen embalmed people looking healthier.

Doesn't matter how sorry you feel for yourself, there is always somebody worse off.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks - no tinternet for most of the day yesterday - it's now 03.30hrs - I'm wide awake - sleep won't come - found this a few days ago & posted x


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning @Steff hope you have a good day as well.
It's not raining at the moment so hopeful of a dry walk, wouldn't guarantee it though as looking very black out this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Alternating bright sunshine and menacing dark clouds here - can't make its mind up!  Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Good morning  Alternating bright sunshine and menacing dark clouds here - can't make its mind up!  Hope everyone has a good day


Same here.


----------



## Ditto

Robin said:


> If she's driving without testing, apart from the fact that she's breaking the law, she could be the death of someone else.


Yes. I can only lecture on so many times though. 

Morning all. Did you see that satellite pic of the largest storm ever swirling away? Scary. No wonder we have filthy weather. I can see us getting blown away in Blackpool like last time we caught the tail end of that other hurricane. We could hardly walk along the prom. I had to be rescued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It was the last Fargo with Ewan McGregor. Bit of a sad ending. What will I watch now on Wednesdays?! Hope they make another one quick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good day all.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening folk,

Off to the airport in a little over 4hours to fly North of the border!! Let's hope BA don't have any issues tomorrow!!

Cheers.


----------



## Wirrallass

rossi_mac said:


> Evening folk,
> 
> Off to the airport in a little over 4hours to fly North of the border!! Let's hope BA don't have any issues tomorrow!!
> 
> Cheers.


Fingers crossed rossi and safe journey x
WL


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Evening folk,
> 
> Off to the airport in a little over 4hours to fly North of the border!! Let's hope BA don't have any issues tomorrow!!
> 
> Cheers.


You should just about be landing now! Hope the flight went ahead as planned!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone. Dull cloudy and damp here in Bristol today.
Hope you all have an enjoyable week-end.

John.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone. Dull cloudy and damp here in Bristol today.
> Hope you all have an enjoyable week-end.
> 
> John.*


Good morning John  Bright and sunny here! Hope things improve in your neck of the woods for the weekend  Say 'hello' to Rosie for me!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening folk,
> 
> Off to the airport in a little over 4hours to fly North of the border!! Let's hope BA don't have any issues tomorrow!!
> 
> Cheers.


Safe trip Rossi x


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x 
Hope everyones well, and has a good weekend. Off to get the chop in a minute want a cut and colour so watch this space hehe x


----------



## EllaRose71

Evening all. I went to Dr's today for blood test. Should get results on Tuesday!
Good nurse is the nurse got my blood first time. (eTA, What did this mean???)
I meant; Good , as the nurse got my blood first time.


----------



## Ditto

Mowed. That's about the sum of my day.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, sunshine and showers seem to be the order of the day and it's def colder this morning very autumn like.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks - tiz a beautiful morning here with clear blue sky.


----------



## Northerner

Grrr! Washing has been drying nicely out on the line all morning and we've just had a thunderstorm out of nowhere!   No warning from weatherman!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Grrr! Washing has been drying nicely out on the line all morning and we've just had a thunderstorm out of nowhere!   No warning from weatherman!


Oops, sorry, that was probably ours, it was over here a couple of hours ago. And no, don't bother to throw it back.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Oops, sorry, that was probably ours, it was over here a couple of hours ago. And no, don't bother to throw it back.


You could have warned me!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> You could have warned me!


Sorry, thought it was empty by the time it finished with us!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Sorry, thought it was empty by the time it finished with us!


I think it probably is now!


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
Been a lovely day here dads been out on the balcony most of it  x

Hairs looking good v impressed with it trying to update my avatar


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, landed just fine just a tad early flight was fine but a tired teething toddler! Last night a couple of beers tonight on the malts watching bolt come third!! Hope you guys doing just dandy...


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
A lovely sunny start nice enuf to get washing out nice and early


----------



## Ditto

Steff said:


> Hairs looking good v impressed with it trying to update my avatar


Oh yes, we'd like to see the new 'do. 

Good morning all, blustery here as usual. Hope to get in the garden today at daughters, give her a hand, she's recently got the gardening bug. The squirrels keep digging out all her hanging baskets though and it's not as if she doesn't give them enough to eat the little blighters. The rest of the squirrels on the park are skinny, but the garden ones are fat and addicted to oven chips!


----------



## Steff

Just trying to sort it with Alan at the minute it's not wanting to play ball the pic I mean x


----------



## rossi_mac

Good call Steff to update your avatar, I probably should but in my head I'm still 28 drinking pints regularly! Reality is somewhat different!! But that picture helps me think I am!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all very dull and overcast this morning looks as if plenty of rain last night. At least I can now see if my gutter clearing work was up to scratch as spent part of yesterday clearing mine and neighbours roof gutters.

M who is 80 bless her decided in exchange to wash my car for me. I've given her the job on a permanent bases she did such a good job


----------



## Wirrallass

Gud morning folks - lovely sunny dry day so far but a tad windy I lurve your new avatar Steff - nice colour x


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all x
Overcast here but managed to get washing dry before heavens opened.


----------



## Northerner

Very dull here too and threatening rain. I have been feverishly trying to dig up weeds so I can fill my green waste bin - it's due to be collected and my Yorkshire genes demand that I get full value for money and fill it to the brim, come hell or high water!


----------



## Steff

Well got yellow weather warnings for Tues and weds here so shall be getting the brolly from back of the cupboard


----------



## Ditto

Northerner said:


> Very dull here too and threatening rain. I have been feverishly trying to dig up weeds so I can fill my green waste bin - it's due to be collected and my Yorkshire genes demand that I get full value for money and fill it to the brim, come hell or high water!


Lol that's me every Monday morning and I'm a red! 

Afternoon all. Where does the day go? 

Loving the colour Steff.


----------



## Steff

Good.morning all x 
Well dad is off home in about 2 hours so up nice and early just for him hehe.  Hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good.morning all x
> Well dad is off home in about 2 hours so up nice and early just for him hehe.  Hope everyone is well


Hope he has enjoyed his visit (I'm sure he has!), and has a safe, trouble-free journey home 

Feeling tired today after my efforts to fill the green waste bin yesterday, my garden is anything but 'low maintenance'   Looks like rain today and a crappy week weather-wise, hope everyone finds some good indoor activities to enjoy


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
weather not to bad this morning does look as if it could rain at some point. Mum has the painter and builder in this week so rain is guaranteed lol.

Hoping to get Milly a vets apt this morning as she has ear problems again so need to sort them out for her.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all,
> weather not to bad this morning does look as if it could rain at some point. Mum has the painter and builder in this week so rain is guaranteed lol.
> 
> Hoping to get Milly a vets apt this morning as she has ear problems again so need to sort them out for her.


Hope you can get Milly sorted, and the painting and building get done before the heavens open!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope he has enjoyed his visit (I'm sure he has!), and has a safe, trouble-free journey home
> 
> Feeling tired today after my efforts to fill the green waste bin yesterday, my garden is anything but 'low maintenance'   Looks like rain today and a crappy week weather-wise, hope everyone finds some good indoor activities to enjoy


He did yeah all safely on the train  now


----------



## Steff

Well dads called on back on ho me turf.
Been lucky as despite it saying lunch time for the rain nothing so far


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well dads called on back on ho me turf.
> Been lucky as despite it saying lunch time for the rain nothing so far


Glad he got back OK  Chucked it down here all morning, now just very damp!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, it's wonderfully sunny and warm here. The dog is sunbathing on the decking. Schadenfreude, there's nothing quite like it


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all rather dull and damp this morning.

I need to show some enthusiasm for card making after our morning walk as have two commissions requiring attention plus my lovely neighbours birthday card to finish by the end of the month. I seem to have lost the enthusiasm somewhere so if found please return.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x 
A rather dull and damp pic outside atm typical when I got work ha

Have a good day all


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks - a damp drizzly morn here but looks like its trying to brighten up - lets hope so. Waterproof & brolly weather for you Steff, shame. x


----------



## Northerner

Chucked it down all morning here, and looks set to continue for the rest of the day and beyond. Are you sure it's not October?


----------



## Ditto

Yay, I'm back online. Shame the phone is still off. 

Sunny here, I'm on a roll.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Yay, I'm back online. Shame the phone is still off.
> 
> Sunny here, I'm on a roll.


Blimey, there really is a North/South divide - not often we are wetter than Manchester!


----------



## mikeyB

It's been gloriously sunny all day here, the only problem being b****y tourists cluttering up the ferries. The taxi thermometer was showing 24 in Oban on the way home and out of the breeze. I don't look pale and wan anymore, I look suntanned and wan. Small victories keep you going


----------



## Northerner

Still raining here, I can almost hear the weeds growing


----------



## Steff

Evening all 

Wow the rain is none stop here


----------



## grovesy

It has not stopped here all day either.


----------



## Ditto

Type 1 was on the news, did you see? My ears always perk up now.


----------



## rossi_mac

No 'e' in it.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyone is ok. Finally not raining jeez lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all a lovely day here, the sun is out and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  'Blinded by the light', in the words of the Great Sage Manfred Mann!


----------



## Ditto

It's perishin' but I think it'll be a nice day again. Hope all that wet stuff doesn't come up from darn sarf.


----------



## mikeyB

Northerner said:


> Good morning  'Blinded by the light', in the words of the Great Sage Manfred Mann!



That's a filthy song, Northie. A hymn to furtive sex and masturbation. The radio stations never noticed. 

Reminds me of Uni. From the time it was a hit, not the other stuff, I should add


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks - its 06.10hrs & looks like a sunny day is dawning - the moon can be seen in the blue sky on this crisp morning. Have a great weekend all x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's a lovely morning to start the day, the sun is out the sky is blue and not a even a whisper of a breeze.
I'm off to walk Milly now and then it's off to see my diabetes/Addison's consultant for a chin wag. It will be interesting to hear his views on Fiasp.


----------



## Wirrallass

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, it's a lovely morning to start the day, the sun is out the sky is blue and not a even a whisper of a breeze.
> I'm off to walk Milly now and then it's off to see my diabetes/Addison's consultant for a chin wag. It will be interesting to hear his views on Fiasp.


Good luck with your Consultant appointment Sue - hope all goes as well as you want it to, take care x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Sun just peeping over the horizon when I went out for my run earlier - cloudless blue skies, but rather chilly for mid-August! Garmin said it was 10C, but it felt cooler.

Hope everyone has a good day, I've been up for 5 hours already!


----------



## Wirrallass

It was 10°C here at 6am too. After a bright start there has been light rain showers and its getting windy now - August doesn't know whether it's coming or going - bit like me today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Good morning everyone, it's grey and overcast this morning with a strong breeze blowing not raining at the moment even though it looks as if it has tipped down overnight.

It looks as if housework might be on the to do list today as anything outside doesn't look favourable.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Good morning everyone, it's grey and overcast this morning with a strong breeze blowing not raining at the moment even though it looks as if it has tipped down overnight.
> 
> It looks as if housework might be on the to do list today as anything outside doesn't look favourable.


We've got that as well, although not windy at the moment, just very dull  I think watching the athletics on telly is on the cards today, I'm not sure what this 'housework' might be - sounds scary, and probably best avoided


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> I'm not sure what this 'housework' might be - sounds scary,


I've just developed an allergy against it so will disappear for the morning


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon folks - just dropped by to tickle your envy bits - its an absolutely gorgeous sunny day here with temperatures in my garden of 34°C. Sadly the grass is still too wet from yesterdays rain - so strimmer & mower will just have to stay in the shed! Sorry to hear others are not enjoying the same sunshine - something to do with North South divide maybe???


----------



## Ditto

It was gorgeous here too. After going shops I went into the bedroom and flung all my clothes off as usual, Mum has the bungalow so hot I can only wear a sunfrock, and when I looked out later PeterNextDoor was in the garden!  Good grief I hope he'd only just arrived there...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all it's a lovely crisp morning the sun is out with not a cloud in the sky, Milly unfortunately has found bags of energy and has been running around with a plastic bottle in her mouth and throwing it all over the place since about 6AM. So off to the forestry we go to burn some more of her energy off.


----------



## Steff

Morning all


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Wow the walk was an eye opener  Came across a rave in the forestry the barriers had been taken down to allow the cars to gain access, and talk about loud music (if you can call it that) most of the youngsters were so drunk they didn't know night from day and quite a few high on drugs as well by the looks of it.

All very friendly though.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Wow the walk was an eye opener  Came across a rave in the forestry the barriers had been taken down to allow the cars to gain access, and talk about loud music (if you can call it that) most of the youngsters were so drunk they didn't know night from day and quite a few high on drugs as well by the looks of it.
> 
> All very friendly though.


It all goes on in your part of the world Sue!  Glad to hear they were friendly


----------



## Ditto

Pumper_Sue said:


> Wow the walk was an eye opener  Came across a rave in the forestry the barriers had been taken down to allow the cars to gain access, and talk about loud music (if you can call it that) most of the youngsters were so drunk they didn't know night from day and quite a few high on drugs as well by the looks of it. All very friendly though.


You weren't tempted to join in then?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ditto said:


> You weren't tempted to join in then?


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Steff

Good.morning all x.
Hipe everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## Northerner

Good morning @Steff, everyone  Definitely taking a lot longer to get light in the mornings now, I need to move hemispheres!


----------



## Steff

Hay all another lovely day, been out shopping treat myself to a new set of pans some cushions and set of wooden spoons living the high life hehe x


----------



## Ditto

Afternoon all, breezy here as usual. When did it become normal to have constant wind?  

I suppose I notice it more with Mum's having these big trees, but I'm sure it's global warming...we're doomed!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hay all another lovely day, been out shopping treat myself to a new set of pans some cushions and set of wooden spoons living the high life hehe x


I need some new pans - last lot were bought from Atkinsons Dept Store on The Moor in Sheffield in 1989...!  I also have (and used yesterday, in fact) the wooden spoon my Mum and Dad bought me, along with other things, like a plate, cutlery etc. before I left home and went to Uni  In fact, that plate and that spoon are older than you, @Steff!


----------



## Wirrallass

Evening folks - its thrashing it down here - buckets of it  I might have known - I gave the garden a good soaking last night


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's nice and bright this morning after the heavy rain we had for most of the day yesterday.


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks - today its bright - its sunny - its blowing a strong wind - but I spy dark clouds looming over the roof tops - please no more rain


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all 
Hope everyone is going well, nice chilled day today for once for me


----------



## Wirrallass

After I posted earlier, the dark grey clouds passed over, no rain and then the sun showed its face and its been glorious here all day. Enjoy your evening folks x
Love your Avatar @Steff x


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Very dull and drizzly on my run this morning - good weather for running, but a bit miserable for anything else! I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## mikeyB

It rained all day yesterday, and today has kicked off the same. Oh, well, at least it subdues the tourists


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hello all, it's a lovely day after a less than perfect start weather wise.


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon friends - how you all doing? The sun has shone all day today, just beautiful. Now to retrieve the mower & strimmer and spoil neighbours peaceWell, they'll be smoking the place out with BBQ fumes shortly - sour grapes? Nah!


----------



## Ditto

Good morning all. Blustery but bright here, hope the rain holds off I have to mow.  I wonder where that word came from, mow? It's a funny word.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hung my washing out in the brilliant sunshine - then within the hour it bucketed down - left washing out now rather wet - and its still out there trying to dry in a warm wind. Have a great weekend folks - lets pray for a warm sunny two days x


----------



## Ditto

We ended up with rumbles and lightning...so I got a taxi. I'm scared of lightning, I nearly got struck once, y'just never know.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto its bucketing down here and my washing is still on the line from earlier! Hell, it'll have to stay there for tonight!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Sorry for lack of posts being back at work and all means days are long and nights i just wanna conk out 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all a bit overcast this morning with a few spits of rain, more like autumn again than summer.


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Sun is out here. Hopefully Wirralass your washing will dry today!  

Going to daughters today, help her with the garden if the rain holds off. Should be okay, I'll be doing Atkins with her, so no stress when I'm there though I do miss the chicken curry and rice I used to have ::laments::


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Another dull day not sure if it will reach the 25 degrees they had set for us lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Afternoon all, it's very dull here, got to try to drag the kids off their tablets to go for a walk


----------



## Ditto

Morning all. Very dark here, like mid winter, so surprised when I looked out at half six. No chance of washing on the line, no point. 

I'm just KOKO at the minute, keep on keeping on...life is the opposite of “All shall be well, and all shall be well and all manner of thing shall be well.” No they are not. More like fubar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Why did Julian Of Norwich have a boy's name?
I hope y'all have a good day. Me included.


----------



## mikeyB

Thunder, lightning and torrential rain last night, leaving a beautiful sunny morning. That's the way it's supposed to work


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It was a tad murky first thing this morning, improved as the day went on which means all doors and windows are open with a lovely warm breeze blowing through.


----------



## Ditto

Very breezy at the minute but at least not raining...yet!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's a beautiful day down in Cornwall, the sun is out with not even a smidgen of a breeze blowing.


----------



## grovesy

Sunny here but having an old and crumbly Plum tree chopped down and the top of even older apple tree sorted , so very noisy here at present.


----------



## Ditto

Yay, the sun is out here too, hope it stays out for the week, Blackpool is the pits if the weather is bad.


----------



## Wirrallass

Evening folks ~ today has been warm sunny & calm (in more ways than one!) But it hasnt rained tho the sky has clouded over now ~ could be in for heavy downpours tonight Hope you all have an enjoyable evening x


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Folks. Currently sitting in a camping chair drinking some form of vino rosso!! in a field near battle! Wine always helps the levels I find!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's another lovely day in Cornwall, it looks as if it's going to be a scorcher just like yesterday. Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## Steff

Evening all.
Just quick hi and still about busy work etc etc having wee break from forum t all is ok though z


----------



## Steff

Forgot to say son got GCSE results Thursday passed English failed maths got a star in business and c in science so did whole lot better considering all the sh1t we had


----------



## Dave W

Spent most of the day trying to get the garden and polytunnel sorted out so we can leave it for our holiday later in the week. Invited a couple of neighbours to come and pick plums and apples as loads will fall while we are away and we've already consigned dozens to the compost heap. Had hoped to fit in a long bike ride but rain threatened all day so didn't manage.


----------



## Ditto

Boiling in Blackpool.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Another super day down in Cornwall, the sun is out and not a cloud in the sky to be seen.


----------



## Steff

Hi ALL 
Been sweltering here today i want it to be Wedesday down to 20 by then lol x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Very overcast and muggy this morning with drizzle for an added bonus.


----------



## Steff

Morning all
Happy to say the heady heights of 27 are a distant memory it is 20 today and dull yay x


----------



## Lisa66

I know exactly what you mean Steff. After a few drops of rain this morning the air smells lovely!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, talk about good timing just managed to get indoors before the heavens opened so it looks like summer has ended before it really started.


----------



## TheBorgiaBull

[Slides on in]

Waddup? Been a while!


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Hope everyone is fit and well have a good weekend x


----------



## Bubbsie

Steff said:


> Morning all
> Hope everyone is fit and well have a good weekend x


Hi Steff...hope all is well with you...the family...work & your health...good to see you about here this morning...like you...relieved to get out of the intense heat of the last couple of days...first day of Autumn...best time of the year for me...have a good weekend.


----------



## Ditto

Bit nippy in Old Trafford :: shivers ::  We had thunder yesterday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Bit nippy in Old Trafford :: shivers ::  We had thunder yesterday.


Ditto...it was freezing here last night...almost reached for those central heating controls...and started off this morning wearing a huge polo neck jumper.


----------



## Ditto

Bubbsie said:


> Ditto...it was freezing here last night...almost reached for those central heating controls...and started off this morning wearing a huge polo neck jumper.


We did put the heating on for a while, we're nesh.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> We did put the heating on for a while, we're nesh.


.


----------



## Lisa66

Not sure if I should say this or not, but it's a beautiful sunny morning down here, not a cloud in the sky and short sleeves for walk this morning...autumn is definitely in the air though. Off to east coast of Suffolk later...so temp will no doubt drop a few degrees there...and that's not because we're visiting mother in law!  

Hope the warm sunshine will visit you all today and for the weekend.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Weather wise it's been a lovely day so far, a definite chill in the air though it was only 10 degrees when I walked out with Milly this morning.

Had the misfortune to meet my deranged neighbour who then decided to attack both Milly and I with her walking stick  Obviously it was self defence when I walloped her back.

Once home and still dripping blood from an open wound I went and had a word with the woman's husband explained what had happened and politely suggested he took her to the Dr for a med review and if not on meds then perhaps she needed some. I also told him if his wife laid a finger on either Milly or I again then I would have her arrested for assault.
Hopefully that's the end of it now but I doubt it.


----------



## rossi_mac

Peekaboo.

I need a beer. Just had eyes looked at results in 6weeks. Need some petrol too, let's hope I don't mix up my drinks. That reminds me of moose juice and goose juice, but I won't go there for the fear of being accused of being a touch random. 

So in September start of a stupid amount of kids parties! But at least we're getting a bouncy castle for ours, I have to test it first!! Then there's the game of how high can you bounce before you spill a pint! 

Anyway I'm worn out but feeling chipper-roo hope you're all mostly groovy too.

Peace out...

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Hi all 
A lovely day here 2 loads of washing done here and ironing can wait lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, I wont say good as it's hammering down with rain and very dark.


----------



## Ditto

Pumper_Sue said:


> ... and still dripping blood from an open wound


Good grief!  Hope all is okay now.

Been horrid here in Manc and went dark for 8...no weeding done, just too dank and drizzly. Bit nippy too. Feel as though Winter has come too soon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ditto said:


> Good grief!  Hope all is okay now.



Wound is fine now ta have a lovely bruise about an inch from my transmitter and sensor. She would have had a  bill for almost £400 if she had smashed those.

Weather is a lot better than yesterdays still damp but not torrential rain.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Wound is fine now ta have a lovely bruise about an inch from my transmitter and sensor. She would have had a  bill for almost £400 if she had smashed those.
> 
> Weather is a lot better than yesterdays still damp but not torrential rain.


Shocking to read of the attack Sue   I hope that she gets treatment and it never happens again. I hope that you recover well and that Milly isn't too traumatised {{{HUGS}}}

Very gloomy here, so that'll be summer over then, as far as Hampshire's concerned


----------



## Northerner

Very quiet on the forum today, wonder why? 

Just been out on a Burgen run - I was down to my last slice!  Had the misfortune to be downwind of the Poo Barge as I crossed the river 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is a big boat that collects sewage from the treatment plant upriver and takes it out into the Solent (over to France?  )


----------



## New-journey

Northerner said:


> Very quiet on the forum today, wonder why?
> 
> Just been out on a Burgen run - I was down to my last slice!  Had the misfortune to be downwind of the Poo Barge as I crossed the river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a big boat that collects sewage from the treatment plant upriver and takes it out into the Solent (over to France?  )


Oh sounds smelly!  I just did my one hour power walk (recorded with Active 10 app) and now picking veg in my garden, first year I can do this and though it's only courgettes, kale and chard, I am happy! Healthy meal before I go to Bristol. Enjoy your Burgen.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Very quiet on the forum today, wonder why?
> 
> Just been out on a Burgen run - I was down to my last slice!  Had the misfortune to be downwind of the Poo Barge as I crossed the river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a big boat that collects sewage from the treatment plant upriver and takes it out into the Solent (over to France?  )


Cause im not about as much Alan lol x


----------



## Ditto

> Very quiet on the forum today, wonder why?


I'm totally depressed with one thing and another.  Eating for England, yet got first diabetic appt on Wednesday. Crazy.  Watching Henry V...at least we won that, summat to be cheerful about.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> I'm totally depressed with one thing and another.  Eating for England, yet got first diabetic appt on Wednesday. Crazy.  Watching Henry V...at least we won that, summat to be cheerful about.


Hope you are feeling brighter soon @Ditto, and that the appointment goes well  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Ditto

I'm only depressed for about five minutes, just ignore me. 

Appointment went brilliant, hopefully only pre-diabetic. Nurse couldn't seem to get her head around the fact that I was testing and knew stuff. She said where do you get your strips and equipment, I said a good friend gave me the Codefree and I buy the strips from ebay, she seemed flabbergasted by this and said even if I was on Metformin I would have no need to test. Yeah right.  

She was extremely nice lady but blow it out yer porthole I ain't listening.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

You show her @Ditto 
On a side note it's very dark and grey here and absolutely peeing it down, best get the 'cat towel' at the ready for when they make an appearance, that will go down like a lead ballon with them


----------



## Ditto

> You show her @Ditto


  I've to see the doc next week, follow-up, so we'll see! Must be good till then and pigs might fly.

We use kitchen roll for CheekyCat and she shakes like a dog, all over me! 

It's persisting down now and proper dark, bet we have thunder. Sky is a really weird colour. Just got in from the garden, nice timing. Crumbs, it's really coming down now.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Ditto said:


> I've to see the doc next week, follow-up, so we'll see! Must be good till then and pigs might fly.
> 
> We use kitchen roll for CheekyCat and she shakes like a dog, all over me!
> 
> It's persisting down now and proper dark, bet we have thunder. Sky is a really weird colour. Just got in from the garden, nice timing. Crumbs, it's really coming down now.




It must've moved up the coast to yours @Ditto, sun here now


----------



## Ditto

I like all weather really apart from wind. I hates wind. Those poor peoples across the pond. I'd never survive, I'd be scared to death...really. I even quite like a fog.  We haven't had a good one since 1974. A car followed us all the way to Trafford Bar and when we eventually had to give up and stop they got out too and told us they'd been relying on us.  I have no idea how we knew it was Trafford Bar! 

I take it we don't get fog on this tropical island? I hope it's not like Bear Grylls celebrity island, them lot are always killing Cayman, what have them Cayman ever done to them? Why can't they kill something else. I don't think I'll watch any more, it's cruel. They should all just be stoic and starve. Y'just know they're gonna get rescued.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Evening all,
it's very dark here due to the rain clouds forming again. I have to wonder how much rain is left up top to come down 
It's now got to the stage of taking micro cloths in the car to soak up the water from Milly before I towel dry her.


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Very hectic week at work a combination of my co worker being off and 3 function1 one after the other means ive earnt my days off


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Is all that can be said regarding the weather. The wind is howling at such a force the trees are bending and the amount of rain that is and has come down is enough to green up a desert.


----------



## Ditto

70mph forecast, I've had to shut all the windows. We're quite the fresh air Freds but not today. Heavy rain too. This is bad enough, can't imagine living through a hurricane.  Mind you, the sun has just come out, bet there'll be a rainbow. We got one on Friday.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, the sun is shining between the very heavy cloud bursts and the wind is howling. Besides that it's a fab day.


----------



## Ditto

Hello all. Hope everybody is having a nice day. I had a big long waffle to put in here yesterday but couldn't find the thread!  I'm gonna bookmark it to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ditto

Terrible news from London, gonna be too scared to go out soon.


----------



## Ditto

G'day all. I've managed to break through the pall of lethargy that has enveloped me lately. I've stopped pigging and started the SlimFast. I walked 2.87 miles this morning. I'm very pleased with myself as I didn't think I'd be able to do it. I've been in a bad place...not quite moribund but getting there! I must make the most of being 'only' pre-diabetic and make sure I don't become actually diabetic.

Turned out to be a lovely day and a really nippy start brrr...

This is turning into the Ditto thread. 

160917 Forum very quiet, they're all carousing down in Brum.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> G'day all. I've managed to break through the pall of lethargy that has enveloped me lately. I've stopped pigging and started the SlimFast. I walked 2.87 miles this morning. I'm very pleased with myself as I didn't think I'd be able to do it. I've been in a bad place...not quite moribund but getting there! I must make the most of being 'only' pre-diabetic and make sure I don't become actually diabetic.
> 
> Turned out to be a lovely day and a really nippy start brrr...
> 
> This is turning into the Ditto thread.
> 
> 160917 Forum very quiet, they're all carousing down in Brum.


Hey Ditto ~ well done for walking nearly three miles ~ very proud of you for making the exerted effort ~ I know it couldn't have been easy for you but.....you did it yeah  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I like all weather really apart from wind. I hates wind. Those poor peoples across the pond. I'd never survive, I'd be scared to death...really. I even quite like a fog.  We haven't had a good one since 1974. A car followed us all the way to Trafford Bar and when we eventually had to give up and stop they got out too and told us they'd been relying on us.  I have no idea how we knew it was Trafford Bar!
> 
> I take it we don't get fog on this tropical island? I hope it's not like Bear Grylls celebrity island, them lot are always killing Cayman, what have them Cayman ever done to them? Why can't they kill something else. I don't think I'll watch any more, it's cruel. They should all just be stoic and starve. Y'just know they're gonna get rescued.


Your story about fog reminded me of the day my dad & I were travelling home from Skegness over the Pennines ~ the fog was so thick dad could hardly see the road in front of him ~ I got out of the car and walked in front of our car for about half a mile while dad followed slowly until the fog thinned ~ scary was an understatement to say the least for both of us but we made it safely over a treacherous stretch of the back bone of England that night, phew! x


----------



## Ditto

G'day all, hope you're having a good Sunday. 

That reminds me of the time we went over the Snake Pass without any brakes! Scary. At least it was a clear day, no fog!


----------



## Northerner

Hello all  Just put out some stuff for the council to collect, including an old 24 inch CRT TV set - goodness, I'd forgotten how much that thing weighs!


----------



## Ditto

Northerner said:


> Hello all  Just put out some stuff for the council to collect, including an old 24 inch CRT TV set - goodness, I'd forgotten how much that thing weighs!


You can't give the old tellies away now, even if they're in perfect working order!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> You can't give the old tellies away now, even if they're in perfect working order!


Indeed - the new tellies are so cheap now anyway. This old one cost me £500 when new, you can get 50 inch flat screens for that price now


----------



## Ditto

I'm always astounded, a telly in every room! We didn't have one growing up, not that I missed it any way apart from Dr Who.  They came to take the damned thing back in the middle of an episode. Traumatised for life.


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> I'm always astounded, a telly in every room! We didn't have one growing up, not that I missed it any way apart from Dr Who.  They came to take the damned thing back in the middle of an episode. Traumatised for life.


Three channels too!  I recently updated my Freeview list and it found 143 channels  Most of them I never watch, but it's useful sometimes having the 'plus 1' channels  I've always watched a lot of telly, even as a kid - Torchie the Battery Boy, Watch with Mother, all the Gerry Anderson stuff, Star Trek, plus, of course in the '60s all the space race!


----------



## Wirrallass

Have you ever watched Freeview 48 ~ Movies4men? Not what you might think by the title but war films (my fav) black & white and colour ~ westerns ~ Navy warships etc. There's a film on now called Atlantic Convoy with the late great Jack Hawkins.

One of our first tellies had a white frame and pedestal stand! Rented from DER. Our neighbours came in just to see it ~ they said we were posh!


----------



## Northerner

We had a DER telly too - the engineer was forever around changing valves!


----------



## Wirrallass

that happened to our tv too ~ then he would empty the money box at the back of the tv to pay for our monthly rental!  Then DER would write to say they were upgrading their tv's ~ bring a newer if not new tv and take ours away ~ and give us a new agreement to sign with increased rental charges!!!


----------



## Steff

Morning all x
Hope everyone is doing well. Lovely day here


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Steff said:


> Morning all x
> Hope everyone is doing well. Lovely day here


Nice to see you Steff, hope all is well with you.

It's been a fabulous day weather wise here, have even managed to cut the back lawn.
Been to see my GP for an A1c and to say farewell as he is leaving this week due to ill health, he's only 53  Another fantastic GP ruined by overwork.


----------



## Wirrallass

Evening Steff ~ alls well here ~ hope its the same with you ~ its been a lovely sunny day here too ~ can't mow the lawn yet, its sodden wet ~ still like a mire after the recent heavy downpours of rain 
Pumper_Sue sorry to hear about your GP ~ too young, shame. 
I'm off now to the beach bar ~ just fancy a tequila sunrise served by that very handsome young barman Take care everyone x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Woken up to a fantastic day, the sun is out and not a cloud in the sky. It was a complete and utter pleasure walking through the woods today watching the squirrels playing and gathering nuts for the winter food store.

Looking at the forecast for tomorrow it looks dreadful again and guess what day the builders are coming back to reroof my bungalow?


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks ~ a sunny Autumnal morning here ~ crisp and dry so far! Hope you're all good ~ restless night for me tho ~ hardly slept a wink again but this isn't anything new for me.  Enjoy your day whatever you're getting up to! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Pumper_Sue said:


> Woken up to a fantastic day, the sun is out and not a cloud in the sky. It was a complete and utter pleasure walking through the woods today watching the squirrels playing and gathering nuts for the winter food store.
> 
> Looking at the forecast for tomorrow it looks dreadful again and guess what day the builders are coming back to reroof my bungalow?


Oh no, you dont mean......they're refoofing tomorrow?
The mention of squirrels reminds me of a previous home of mine where the squirrels would come to my kitchen window sill to collect nuts I'd laid out for them during snowfalls or cold weather ~ and if I'd forgotten to put out nuts they would tap on the window pane til I did ~ some of them even ate out of my hand! Then they would make a mess of my garden & plant pots hiding their store


----------



## Ditto

The squirrrels are now fat on oven chips! We're a bad influence. They're so naughty despite having enough to eat they've climbed up and dismantled all the handing baskets.  Looking for nuts?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> The squirrrels are now fat on oven chips! We're a bad influence. They're so naughty despite having enough to eat they've climbed up and dismantled all the handing baskets.  Looking for nuts?


Ditto ~ better the squirrels eat oven chips than you & yours!!


----------



## Ditto

Chips and bread are my downfall. I'm coming back as a squirrel.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

wirralass said:


> Oh no, you dont mean......they're refoofing tomorrow?


Well that was the theory, suspect it wont happen though.


----------



## Ditto

Did they turn up?


----------



## Northerner

Good morning  Autumn Equinox today - dark when I started my run this morning at 6:15, and very cold - 5C!  Brrr!!! Very suny and blue skies now, but not getting much warmer. Ah well, only 6 months to go until Spring! 

Hope everyone is well and has a good day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all. It's a beautiful day so far, bright sunshine with just a slight chill in the air. I have builders on the roof  who are more than happy with the conditions. Lovely that they are, I shall be more than pleased to see the back of them tomorrow morning


----------



## Ditto

Proper nippy at times, you can tell Autumn has arrived.  Bucketing down here as usual...


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ditto said:


> Proper nippy at times, you can tell Autumn has arrived.  Bucketing down here as usual...


The rain set in here after lunch even though not heavy it tends to penetrate. The builders were more than pleased to go home at 5pm.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ pitch black here ~ raining ~ breezy! That's my good news for today!!!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, so the world didn't end then? It was supposed to, yet again, I think. 

Nippy and damp here, think we're gonna have a bad winter, there's tons of berries on the Rowan.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Afternoon all, started off a tad damp now bright and breezy.
The builders arrived before I got back with Milly from her walk and had cleared everything up, stacked the old battens so my landlord can saw them up for his wood burner and even better I can now use my drive again.

Now all I need is for it to pour down with rain and gale force winds to blow to see if it's watertight. The roof was only done 3 years ago and I had complained a few times to the firm about the work and the boss man came out a few weeks back on a Sunday took one look in the roof space and agreed without hesitation that his men had made a pigs ear of the job and it needed a complete reroof and that is what he has done no quibble at all and no charge.
As it's a local firm of good repute I'm more than happy it's all been sorted without hassle and to keep the goodwill going Next month they will be asked back to sort out the apex as well. We will wait to check if the roof leaks first though


----------



## Northerner

Hope the repairs hold Sue!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hope it's nice tomorrow.  Going to a beer festival.


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Hope it's nice tomorrow.  Going to a beer festival.


Have a great time Mark - forecast is good, particularly inside the beer tent!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Morning all, so the world didn't end then? It was supposed to, yet again, I think.
> 
> Nippy and damp here, think we're gonna have a bad winter, there's tons of berries on the Rowan.


Well we're still here Ditto ~ phew! Agree with you ~ berries on the Rowan definitely a bad sign but the way the weather's currently behaving now him upstairs might prove it wrong!!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Bright and sunny this morning and a bit warmer than of late  I should have been running in the Winchester Half Marathon today, but missed far too much training due to my recent illness  I just about managed 3.3 miles this morning, so would have been left with nearly 10 miles to go, and my legs would not have managed that  Ah well  Not to be deterred I have signed up for the Bath Half Marathon next March, so hoping for an illness and injury free winter 

Have a great day, whatever you are doing today


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's overcast and muggy this morning no sign of even the slightest of breezes. No offence to holiday makers and everyone else but I need it to tip down with rain and blow a gale so my nice new roof can be tested out.


----------



## Ditto

Lovely and bright here today. Bit of a breeze, but there always is these days. Gonna be watching films all day and chillin' due to being crook. Good excuse.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Lovely and bright here today. Bit of a breeze, but there always is these days. Gonna be watching films all day and chillin' due to being crook. Good excuse.


Ditto ~ If you owned a fitbit it wouldnt let you sit for too long ~ its fun ~ just when you settle down in your comfy chair or sofa to watch a film it buzzes to tell you that you need to take a stroll. When it happens to me I put the film on pause ~  get up & start walking around my home as quickly as I can so I can get back to watching the film ~ crazy fun stuff. Hope you're feeling heaps better by now x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all very dull here today looks as if it has rained overnight. After being hypo for no reason at all overnight thus tired, Milly seems to think it's a good idea for a nice long walk and has been hinting that it's time to go


----------



## Mark Parrott

Dull here today too.  Got loads of things to do.  Always seem to have lots of things to do, but they are always things I don't want to do.


----------



## Northerner

Very dull and drizzly here today too, still waiting for it to get light! Can't believe I was sat out in hot sunshine two days ago!   Is it nearly Spring yet?


----------



## Ditto

Dull here too and trying to rain. Just realised I put the oven on couple of hours ago but forgot to put the chicken in. Duh!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Dull here too and trying to rain. Just realised I put the oven on couple of hours ago but forgot to put the chicken in. Duh!


What are yuh like Ditto!!!  Late dinner tonight then?


----------



## Ditto

LOL that's terrible! Those poor chickens. I should be a vegetarian but I'm always too hungry. Champing at the bit now!  I don't know why this is. Mum never gets hungry like me, it's just not fair. She enjoys her food but is normal. I want to be normal!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> LOL that's terrible! Those poor chickens. I should be a vegetarian but I'm always too hungry. Champing at the bit now!  I don't know why this is. Mum never gets hungry like me, it's just not fair. She enjoys her food but is normal. I want to be normal!


On second thoughts perhaps I should have posted this instead?!!


----------



## Wirrallass

It's been overcast & damp here all day methinks our summer has been & gone til next year ~ but I love Autumn with its yellow orange red brown leaves ~ takes me back to my childhood when as kids we'd walk in the kerb gutters kicking up leaves to see who could make the biggest pile


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's virtually dark at 6.50pm!  I suppose clocks will be going back soon.  Need to bulk buy some logs for the fire.  Need to build a log store first.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> It's virtually dark at 6.50pm!  I suppose clocks will be going back soon.  Need to bulk buy some logs for the fire.  Need to build a log store first.


Another to do job Mark! Your list is endless ~ bit like mine at the minute ~ never seems to be enough time in the day ~ I was more organised when I worked ~ dont know how I did it but I did ~ had to. But now that I'm retired............


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Mark Parrott said:


> It's virtually dark at 6.50pm!  I suppose clocks will be going back soon.  Need to bulk buy some logs for the fire.  Need to build a log store first.


I built a log store many years ago and filled it up nicely by carefully stacking the logs, watched by my Labrador in residence at the time who then once I had finished very carefully pulled at one of the bottom logs. As you can guess my nicely stacked pile of logs came a tumbling down. At the time it was very funny not so the 2nd time he did it


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, a tad on the nippy side this morning with mist and fog slowly clearing. Had the pleasure of seeing some deer in the forestry this morning.


----------



## Ditto

Good morning, bright enough here. Going grocery shopping today with my sister so I'm happy.  I'm easily pleased, it's life's little pleasures that make all the difference and stuff. I've come over all Patience Strong.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Good morning, bright enough here. Going grocery shopping today with my sister so I'm happy.  I'm easily pleased, it's life's little pleasures that make all the difference and stuff. I've come over all Patience Strong.


I bet when you mentioned grocery shopping you had the biggest grin on your face! Sorry Ditto but you do make me laugh x


----------



## Ditto

Hunter / gathering does put me in a good mood, plus I like my sister's company.  I wish I wasn't so dizzy though. Her shopping was all neat and zipped up and mine was falling about all over the place with receipts flying hither and thither, then I forgot to buy butter, olive oil, mayo and fresh vegetables.  I'll be on sossie and egg for the week!


----------



## Northerner

Tree surgeons have arrived to take away two trees from my garden - am expecting lots of noise when they start putting the branches through the shredder


----------



## Northerner

Goodness! They've finished already!  They've done a very good job, very tidy and courteous - job well done


----------



## Ditto

That was quick, can they come round to ours? I have a giant conifer at my son's that is a nightmare and a ginormous tree at Mum's which I'm guessing is a Eucalyptus! They really need sorting. One of these days it's gonna come down and I'm hoping it goes the other way. 

What time is the storm expected? Batten down the hatches!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> That was quick, can they come round to ours? I have a giant conifer at my son's that is a nightmare and a ginormous tree at Mum's which I'm guessing is a Eucalyptus! They really need sorting. One of these days it's gonna come down and I'm hoping it goes the other way.
> 
> What time is the storm expected? Batten down the hatches!


Get them chopped down! It's cost me £125 per tree, including VAT, which when you consider there were 4 men, all their equipment overheads and they took every last scrap away, I think that's good value  So much more space now, I'm surprised at how much it has opened the garden up!


----------



## Ditto

That's really good. I was estimated £100 for the conifer. Just not been able to scrape it up yet. I should get compensation from whoever put 'dwarf conifer' on the label.


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Get them chopped down! It's cost me £125 per tree, including VAT, which when you consider there were 4 men, all their equipment overheads and they took every last scrap away, I think that's good value  So much more space now, I'm surprised at how much it has opened the garden up!


We recently had a plum tree cut down and a Apple tree trimmed down and the equipment they used made it seemed easy, and our home chain saw look like a toy.


----------



## Mark Parrott

We have a long row of old trees in front of our house.  Large bits fall off when windy.  I think they should be removed or cut right back as they will hit our house if they fall down.  Not my responsibility though.


----------



## Ditto

Get onto the council Mark, could be costly or dangerous with all the storms we get these days. 

Nice and sunny today, no excuse not to have at least an hour in the garden...I need to get out there instead of playing Mahjong!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm not sure if the council are responsible as the trees are on private land.  I will have to find out who owns the land.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening folks ~ am I the first peep to visit St. Bedia today ~ where is everyone ~ is a volcano erupting ~ no-one on the beach ~ the barmans bored so he's gone back to his hut ~ hope you're all ok x


----------



## Ditto

Who says the barman's on his own.  He might not be at all bored.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Who says the barman's on his own.  He might not be at all bored.


He wasn't when I last saw him!!!


----------



## Ditto

Morning all, I'm just going for a walk along the beach and collect some shells (I wish!)


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Extremely gloomy here, with a rotten forecast - I moved South for the sunshine and palm trees, not rain, gloom and gales!  Off for my flu jab soon - almost forgot! 

I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  Extremely gloomy here, with a rotten forecast - I moved South for the sunshine and palm trees, not rain, gloom and gales!  Off for my flu jab soon - almost forgot!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day


I have just got back from having mine.


----------



## Northerner

grovesy said:


> I have just got back from having mine.


There was a big queue for me, but all handled very efficiently - they must make a fortune out of this!   Interested to see from my Libre if it affects my levels at all


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> There was a big queue for me, but all handled very efficiently - they must make a fortune out of this!   Interested to see from my Libre if it affects my levels at all


There was a waiting room full at mine but was only there about 10 MINUTES.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all,
the weather here seems ok with a threat of rain. Forecast was for gales and heavy rain so been lucky so far.

I managed to oversleep this morning so Milly had some new and unexpected company on her morning walk. A young collie called Milly and a 4 year old Labrador called Meg who is very sweet and loves water much to Milly's delight  Not to sure her owner was that impressed when the pair of them jumped in the river and caused a tidal wave  but hey the dogs enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all,
> the weather here seems ok with a threat of rain. Forecast was for gales and heavy rain so been lucky so far.
> 
> I managed to oversleep this morning so Milly had some new and unexpected company on her morning walk. A young collie called Milly and a 4 year old Labrador called Meg who is very sweet and loves water much to Milly's delight  Not to sure her owner was that impressed when the pair of them jumped in the river and caused a tidal wave  but hey the dogs enjoyed themselves.


There's a couple of storms heading your way over tonight and into Monday, Sue, so your roof should get a good test  Hope it holds up!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> There's a couple of storms heading your way over tonight and into Monday, Sue, so your roof should get a good test  Hope it holds up!


There was at one point hazard weather warnings for strong winds and rain but that's all been removed now.
So it's a case of wait and see what happens.
Afternoon was fine no rain until now and that's just a drizzle.
It will be interesting to see what happens later on, the roof def needs a test


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, so far so good just damp drizzle all day long no high wind just a slight breeze. Bang goes the roof testing idea


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's getting a bit windy here in the Fens.  Very dull.  Need the lights on.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, bright and breezy this morning. Washing is out on the line drying nicely. Walked to far with Milly this morning so well and truly shattered as is Milly due to her new bested friend coming along as well.


----------



## Northerner

Bright and sunny here as well, despite the dire warnings from the weather forecaster!  A bit breezy and chilly.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all hope everyone is fine and dandy. Off for diabetic review at 2 x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Afternoon all hope everyone is fine and dandy. Off for diabetic review at 2 x


Hiya Steff! Hope all is well with you


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it tipped down with rain all of yesterday afternoon and became dark quite early.

This morning is a chilly bright sunny day and a pleasure to walk out in.
madam Milly has come back with odour ala da fox and to put things bluntly she stinks


----------



## Mark Parrott

It was a lovely start to the day yesterday.  This morning is rather dull though.  Got to wait in for DPD to collect a parcel.  Could be anytime.  Sold an old Singer sewing machine on eBay.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, def a lot colder today dull and overcast as well.
My lovely neighbour arrived home this morning after 2 weeks in Bulgaria so that was a nice surprise as were the grapes she gave me picked yesterday from the vines in her garden out there. M also has some almonds for me as well which grow on the trees in abundance out there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bulgaria is a lovely country.  Was there on holiday a couple of years ago.  Hotel was naff though.


----------



## Ditto

Been really wintery today, I was cold and glad to get in. Is it time to get the winter jacket out?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Morning all!.  Very windy here today.  I'm surprised our plastic greenhouse is still standing.  I did weigh it down with a bag of stones though.


----------



## Ditto

My Osteospermum was right up the garden!  Painful.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lovely sunny morning but freezing!  Got to GP surgery 10 mins before they opened so was standing out in the cold.  Home now but still can't warm up.


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> Been really wintery today, I was cold and glad to get in. Is it time to get the winter jacket out?


Searching cupboard tomorrow for gloves and scarfs. Waiting a bit for my really winter jacket though


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Lovely sunny morning but freezing!  Got to GP surgery 10 mins before they opened so was standing out in the cold.  Home now but still can't warm up.


Hate getting cold. Hope you are better now


----------



## Ditto

Nippy here too but at least it's stopped raining. Front garden all over weeds but I don't feel like getting out there.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hiya Steff! Hope all is well with you


Hi Alan yes thanks 
Had a good review weight down and hba is down altho still not at the ideal level. Hope your good x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi Alan yes thanks
> Had a good review weight down and hba is down altho still not at the ideal level. Hope your good x


Good to hear Steff


----------



## Ditto

No sleep...I'm a zombie...where's my Brad Pitt?  Pouring down here and blowy. Not going out in that...


----------



## Steff

Not sure if i have mentioned this previous but son has got a job working with me been there a month now its a weekend job but it gives him his own money and he pays us a percentage so im really pleased with him x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Not sure if i have mentioned this previous but son has got a job working with me been there a month now its a weekend job but it gives him his own money and he pays us a percentage so im really pleased with him x


That's excellent news Steff! Well done to your lad!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's absolutely widdling down with rain and has been all day long.
I've managed to pick up a virus which has knocked me for six so sleeping a lot and downing extra steroids so I can function for a few hours a day, for the first time ever I had to miss a hospital apt yesterday as to unwell to go.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> It's absolutely widdling down with rain and has been all day long.
> I've managed to pick up a virus which has knocked me for six so sleeping a lot and downing extra steroids so I can function for a few hours a day, for the first time ever I had to miss a hospital apt yesterday as to unwell to go.


So sorry to hear this Sue  I hope you are feeling much better very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all the weather is lovely today had a nice walk this morning and that dreadful virus has gone at last.


----------



## Ditto

Steff said:


> Not sure if i have mentioned this previous but son has got a job working with me been there a month now its a weekend job but it gives him his own money and he pays us a percentage so im really pleased with him x


That's great. Naches. 

Glad your lurgy has gone Sue. Hope you enjoy your walk.

I'm going to my son's today, I've put my name down for the Christmas window so I might have to start sorting Christmas decorations some time soon. Hope I've not bitten off more than I can chew.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, rather a damp day with persistent drizzle had a good walk though and now shattered.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Drizzle here too.  No gardening for me today then.


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Not sure if i have mentioned this previous but son has got a job working with me been there a month now its a weekend job but it gives him his own money and he pays us a percentage so im really pleased with him x


Good for him Steff ~ he will learn to value money too as he's earning it himself ~ thanks for sharing hun x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> No sleep...I'm a zombie...where's my Brad Pitt?  Pouring down here and blowy. Not going out in that...


Time to listen to Paul again maybe? He'll send you off to sleep!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Pumper_Sue said:


> It's absolutely widdling down with rain and has been all day long.
> I've managed to pick up a virus which has knocked me for six so sleeping a lot and downing extra steroids so I can function for a few hours a day, for the first time ever I had to miss a hospital apt yesterday as to unwell to go.


Only just caught up with this thread ~ sorry to hear you had a virus Sue but glad you're feeling heaps better now ~ take care now x


----------



## Ditto

We're watching a series - Hollywood Singing And Dancing - they just don't make 'em like that any more!


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon folks ~ Dry and sunny here ~ A pleasant change from the recent rain & gales ~ aw @Ditto thought you'd be out walking while the weathers good ~ get those numbers down ~ good series is it then? xx


----------



## Ditto

I can't go out! What would I do with Mum? Any excuse


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I can't go out! What would I do with Mum? Any excuse


Take her with you ~ piggy back style!! Only kidding hun ~ ooops totally forgot you're her carer ~ I don't have me marbles with me today!!! xx


----------



## Ditto

Piggyback lol.  I can't even get her back up off the floor. I had to call in sisters and we all hauled her up. I had a blinding headache afterwards, my blood pressure. If I croak she's doomed.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Piggyback lol.  I can't even get her back up off the floor. I had to call in sisters and we all hauled her up. I had a blinding headache afterwards, my blood pressure. If I croak she's doomed.


Ditto you do make me ...


----------



## mikeyB

I can’t get up if I’m on the floor. I have to crawl to something that I can grip onto then pull myself up. A chair is best, then I can rest my chest on the seat and straighten my legs out and push myself upright. When that happened in hospital two hulking porters hoisted me up. Hilarious.


----------



## Ditto

mikeyB said:


> I can’t get up if I’m on the floor. I have to crawl to something that I can grip onto then pull myself up. A chair is best, then I can rest my chest on the seat and straighten my legs out and push myself upright. When that happened in hospital two hulking porters hoisted me up. Hilarious.


I'm almost at that point too Mike, we're all doomed! Apparently according to Angela Rippon how fast you get up is how long you're gonna live. Doomed.


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Good for him Steff ~ he will learn to value money too as he's earning it himself ~ thanks for sharing hun x


Thanks WL.
He had a rough weekend as I was off so he now realises how much I do at work and appriciates it more


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Thanks WL.
> He had a rough weekend as I was off so he now realises how much I do at work and appriciates it more


He's learning Steff ~ no harm in that  How's tricks with you hun? xxx


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> He's learning Steff ~ no harm in that  How's tricks with you hun? xxx


Yup sure is well Mums returning tomorrow so panic stations over . Ive just sent you mail sweet x


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Yup sure is well Mums returning tomorrow so panic stations over . Ive just sent you mail sweet x


Thanks ~ received xxx


----------



## Ditto

I'm so stressed with family stuff.  I'm having shedloads of carbs.  I'm watching Gardener's World.  It's persisting down so can't actually get in the garden...our vouchers have come from Park, retail therapy in the offing yay!  It's a bit early though, they'll be spent before Christmas.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I'm so stressed with family stuff.  I'm having shedloads of carbs.  I'm watching Gardener's World.  It's persisting down so can't actually get in the garden...our vouchers have come from Park, retail therapy in the offing yay!  It's a bit early though, they'll be spent before Christmas.


I love a day or two of retail therapy Ditto ~ takes my mind off stuff I don't wish to think about. Sorry to hear your diet is not as it should be atm but you can change this when you're ready ~ do you think this is the right time to invite Mr McK back for a spell? hopefully he'll help to put you back on track, fingers crossed. Awful weather can easily make us feel depressed ~ depressed sometimes heads for the food cupboards & fridge unfortunately Take care now hun xx


----------



## Wirrallass

A not so good afternoon folks ~ its been blowing something like force10 gales here since last night & driving rain. No sign of abating Staying indoors to catchup with unfinished chores & paperwork Have to make arrangements for my car to go in for repairs ~ hopefully tomorrow. x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's a lovely day here at the moment and 100% better than yesterday afternoons weather.
As the morning are so much darker now some of the dog walkers are putting flashing lights on our dogs collars. The discussion this morning was who's dog was going to have pride of place on top of the Christmas tree


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> I love a day or two of retail therapy Ditto ~ takes my mind off stuff I don't wish to think about. Sorry to hear your diet is not as it should be atm but you can change this when you're ready ~ do you think this is the right time to invite Mr McK back for a spell? hopefully he'll help to put you back on track, fingers crossed. Awful weather can easily make us feel depressed ~ depressed sometimes heads for the food cupboards & fridge unfortunately Take care now hun xx


I listen to Mr K all the time. He's working a treat, I'm full all the time almost apart from food panics. Unfortunately being a food addict I eat any way even if full.  I quite hate myself. 

It's tippling down here, stair rods. Just when I've got to get three buses...I go to see son on a Friday. Retail therapy went down a treat, got old-fashioned bottle Rose for son, slippers and tin caramels for Mum and some Angus steak. My fave nom nom nom...also a tray of Krispy Kreme doughnuts but I didn't have any, there's two left in the tin and I'm not tempted. The chippy and a Warburtons wholemeal on the other hand disappeared in next to no time.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I listen to Mr K all the time. He's working a treat, I'm full all the time almost apart from food panics. Unfortunately being a food addict I eat any way even if full.  I quite hate myself.
> 
> It's tippling down here, stair rods. Just when I've got to get three buses...I go to see son on a Friday. Retail therapy went down a treat, got old-fashioned bottle Rose for son, slippers and tin caramels for Mum and some Angus steak. My fave nom nom nom...also a tray of Krispy Kreme doughnuts but I didn't have any, there's two left in the tin and I'm not tempted. The chippy and a Warburtons wholemeal on the other hand disappeared in next to no time.


What amazes me Ditto is ~ if you'll excuse me saying  ~ that for all you eat ~ your waking bgls are good & always in range. x


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> What amazes me Ditto is ~ if you'll excuse me saying  ~ that for all you eat ~ your waking bgls are good & always in range. x


You think so? I always think I'm a tad high. Mind you, you're right, could be much worse come to think of it. I'm being stupid though because they will get much worse if I don't get a handle of healthy eating. 

Where's this heatwave we were promised? Somebody said there's a storm on the way now.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's a very warm day here 20 degrees wind has started to blow a bit  but nothing to write home about yet. This afternoon will be interesting.

Hope everyone stays safe when and if the gales descend on you.


----------



## Ditto

I know! Rotten Ophelia just when I have to go out. I'm scared of the wind at the best of times. We try not to go out in my family if there's a wind. My g'children were at school once, in a gale, and they'd all just gone in after playtime when the roof slid off and fell right where they were playing a moment ago. We still get chills thinking about it. 

Have a good Monday all. I keep thinking it's Sunday...


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's quite breezy here today.  Ophelia isn't suppose to hit us at all, but it's starting to feel like it.  Still very warm though.


----------



## Robin

It's really weird here, it's very warm, and dry, but so dark that I've got the lights on.


----------



## Mark Parrott

The sky outside is sepia here.  Very weird.  Think it might be the apocalypse they've been talking about.


----------



## Ditto

I was freaked out by the sun or was it the moon, today. Everybody taking photographs in town. Blood red. Agh. We're doomed.


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's so wet outside!  Wet & raining!  Persisting it down!  No gardening today then.


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
Hope everyone is better then the weather lately.  Having a bit of a rough time atm so off work and being helped alot by gp therapist and family x.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Hope everyone is better then the weather lately.  Having a bit of a rough time atm so off work and being helped alot by gp therapist and family x.



Sorry to hear that Steff (((hugs))) wishing you well and I hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Ditto

Hope you feel better soon Steff. (((hugs)))

Managed to get into the garden for an hour, it was nice and dry here today.


----------



## Steff

Cheers girls xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's wet again!  Cats don't want to go out.  They are laying all over us!


----------



## Ditto

It's dry again here! I must say I'm very surprised. Reading in bed last night with Mum we suddenly hear pitter patter and it came down cats and dogs. Must get out in the garden, I'm trying for an hour a day tidying the flower beds before I have to start sweeping leaves, we'll be deluged in a week or two... 

I'm watching Rachel De Tame on Great British Garden Revival which I recorded. Shame we've lost so many old Roses, hundreds gone...


----------



## Steff

Morning all 
Another dull damp day at the minute, Saturday has been mention of a storm eek


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning everyone
Dull and damp here too @Steff, what I call boring weather


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I know! Rotten Ophelia just when I have to go out. I'm scared of the wind at the best of times. We try not to go out in my family if there's a wind. My g'children were at school once, in a gale, and they'd all just gone in after playtime when the roof slid off and fell right where they were playing a moment ago. We still get chills thinking about it.
> 
> Have a good Monday all. I keep thinking it's Sunday...


I've had days like that Ditto but it's always Wednesdays & Thursday's that I get confused about ~ midweek crisis?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I know! Rotten Ophelia just when I have to go out. I'm scared of the wind at the best of times. We try not to go out in my family if there's a wind. My g'children were at school once, in a gale, and they'd all just gone in after playtime when the roof slid off and fell right where they were playing a moment ago. We still get chills thinking about it.
> 
> Have a good Monday all. I keep thinking it's Sunday...


The angels were looking out for them Ditto x


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Hope everyone is better then the weather lately.  Having a bit of a rough time atm so off work and being helped alot by gp therapist and family x.


Sorry to hear this Steff but pleased that you have lots of support ~ its not good to brave this on your own ~ hope your spirits are more uplifted by the time you read this hun xxxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon folks ~ it's been persistently here all day ~ hey lets skip Winter and roll on Spring


----------



## Ditto

I should have got in the garden earlier on while it was still dry, it's been stair-rods all day.  Oh well, at least the hamsters got a spring clean.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Not too bad here this morning.  Sun is trying to come out.  Off to auction viewing later.


----------



## Ditto

Still torrential here.  I've never been to an auction. I'd luv to go. Is it one particular thing you are viewing or just one of them auctions you see on Flog It?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> Still torrential here.  I've never been to an auction. I'd luv to go. Is it one particular thing you are viewing or just one of them auctions you see on Flog It?


We basically look for things to sell on for a profit.  It's mainly house clearance stuff.  All sorts of random things.  Rarely anything of high value, but sometimes you can be lucky.  It's held once a month & is great fun.  Viewing is on a Friday & auction is on Saturday.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Peeing it down here, thoroughly miserable.


----------



## mikeyB

Quite a pleasant day up here for a fast to and fro Oban Hospital. Not exactly warm, mind, and being retired I’m naturally averse to getting out of bed in the dark. Mind you, I was like that when I was working


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Well I've woken up to it being dark and windy, so missed the sun earlier


----------



## Ditto

Filthy weather here. Has Storm Brian cleared off now then? Mum thinks it's called Storm Henry for some reason.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been quite windy here today.  Our trees near our house have thrown down a few big branches.


----------



## Ditto

Watched a GP reality prog...diabetic saying he hates sugar, never takes it on his Weetabix etc., he can't understand why the doc wants to put him on these tablets that cause thrush and loads of side effects. Doc never advised him at all as far as I could see...step away from the Weetabix!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thrush is common with high blood sugars.  It's more likely that is the issue rather than the tablets.  I haven't added sugar to cereals, tea or coffee for 25 years.


----------



## Ditto

Mark Parrott said:


> Thrush is common with high blood sugars.  It's more likely that is the issue rather than the tablets.  I haven't added sugar to cereals, tea or coffee for 25 years.


I'm always tempted to put it in coffee for some reason as I can drink it fine without. 

You know the 'new' way of listing on eBay? Well, does it automatically delete any former listing? I used to have to delete a whole slew of them once I'd relisted, but they don't seem to be there now. I wish they'd stop changing things!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> I'm always tempted to put it in coffee for some reason as I can drink it fine without.
> 
> You know the 'new' way of listing on eBay? Well, does it automatically delete any former listing? I used to have to delete a whole slew of them once I'd relisted, but they don't seem to be there now. I wish they'd stop changing things!


Don't really know.  I'm finding the new system quite complicated myself.


----------



## Ditto

What a boring day. Been relisting all day, having to take off widgets. Grr agh. Dunno what's it's like out but smells frosty when I put food on the step for the fox and the visiting cat.


----------



## Wirrallass

All is forgiven ~ Pleeeeeeze come back ~ this beach needs you!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  lots of rain here last night, helps me get to sleep listening to it instead of the thoughts in my head that won't let me relax! 

Hope everyone is geared up for a good weekend


----------



## Mark Parrott

A bit grim here this morning.  Glad I got the grass cut yesterday.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Lots of rain here, perfect weather for night shifters, just going to bed


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope all is good


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all hope all is good


Hi Steff! good to hear from you! Hope all is well with you too


----------



## Ditto

Some fabulous fireworks displays this evening as noted by me on way home in the taxi. I luvs a good firework display. Sounded like WWIII though, not that the cat was fazed. My LurkyCat didn't call in though as far as I know. I'll find out when I check the dish tomorrow.

We're watching Christmas films now, it's that time again  once Bonfire Night is over, all my faves, Mixed Nuts, Lethal Weapon, National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, all the Scrooge's, Love Actually, Trading Places, etc. Earlier this evening daughter and I watched Martin Freeman in Nativity! One down...


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> Some fabulous fireworks displays this evening as noted by me on way home in the taxi. I luvs a good firework display. Sounded like WWIII though, not that the cat was fazed. My LurkyCat didn't call in though as far as I know. I'll find out when I check the dish tomorrow.
> 
> We're watching Christmas films now, it's that time again  once Bonfire Night is over, all my faves, Mixed Nuts, Lethal Weapon, National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, all the Scrooge's, Love Actually, Trading Places, etc. Earlier this evening daughter and I watched Martin Freeman in Nativity! One down...


I always make a point of looking to see how many versions of A Christmas Carol they show on the various channels in the weeks before - it's quite astounding how many twists they have come up with!  Favourite has to be the unsurpassable Alistair Sim version, and for a quirky one I like the Bill Murray 'Scrooged!'


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it sure isn't good as there is at least 2 inches of hailstones pilled up outside and it's bitterly cold.

Today is 1 year since I picked Milly up from her previous owners  Only seems like yesterday when I picked up one very timid overgrown pup.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Morning all, it sure isn't good as there is at least 2 inches of hailstones pilled up outside and it's bitterly cold.
> 
> Today is 1 year since I picked Milly up from her previous owners  Only seems like yesterday when I picked up one very timid overgrown pup.


Aw! Time really has flown!  Milly sounds absolutely delightful, I love hearing your tales of her adventures  Surprised to hear about the hailstones, Sue, it's dry and sunny here 

Very chilly out on my run this morning, but I was rewarded for my efforts by seeing a family of EIGHT black swans on the river!  In past years, there has only been a pair, but it seems they have finally got it together and expanded their family. They really are beautiful creatures - all swans are lovely, but black ones are unusual, so all the more striking


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Cold and sunny here, just off to bed, as back on tonight. Just hope my neighbour doesn't do any loud diy


----------



## Mark Parrott

Beautiful sunny day here this morning.  Watched a fantastic firework display last night.  Didn't pay to go in, of course.  Watched it from near our house.  Drove 5 metres down our drive & sat in a warm car with a glass of wine.  Can't see the display from our house because a big tree is in the way.


----------



## Carolg

Cold and sunny but breezy. Washing blowing in the wind.... oh no I hear a song coming on


----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful sunny day here too but a brisk 10°C ~ clear blue sky not a cloud in sight, just lovely Will go for a walk along the prom before sunset then stay to watch the sun setting which is usually breathtaking.


----------



## Lisa66

Sounds like we're all enjoying some lovely sunshine today.  Beautiful day down here in the south too. Went for early(ish) walk at our local common. Runners, walkers, dog walkers, children on bikes meandering along the paths, couple of mini superheroes chasing a football, lovely big new play area being enjoyed by families, uni students playing quidditch, quick stop for coffee and back round again. Really made us smile! Supermarket trip afterwards not quite so uplifting!


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Beautiful sunny day here too but a brisk 10°C ~ clear blue sky not a cloud in sight, just lovely Will go for a walk along the prom before sunset then stay to watch the sun setting which is usually breathtaking.


It was 2.8C when I went for my run, according to my Garmin  There was a giant moon too, very big and bright


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> It was 2.8C when I went for my run, according to my Garmin  There was a giant moon too, very big and bright


I guess it was probably a lot colder here than 10°C at 5am~6am but madam was still in the land of the nod so couldn't take an outside temperature reading!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> It was 2.8C when I went for my run, according to my Garmin  There was a giant moon too, very big and bright


It was 3.5 on my car temp gauge


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff! good to hear from you! Hope all is well with you too


Hi Alan yes thank you happy to say tweaks in meds and enrolment in a self harm and depression course has got me feeling well at the moment. Hope your well x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hi Alan yes thank you happy to say tweaks in meds and enrolment in a self harm and depression course has got me feeling well at the moment. Hope your well x


Ah, that's really good to hear Steff  I'm good thanks  Thinking of moving back up North


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Steff said:


> Hi Alan yes thank you happy to say tweaks in meds and enrolment in a self harm and depression course has got me feeling well at the moment. Hope your well x



That's good to hear @Steff, sending you (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Very mild out on my run this morning, complete contrast to yesterday!  Garmin tells me it was 10C, it was -2C yesterday!  Looking a bit gloomy now, and rain on the way 

I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, it's tipping down with rain, which has resulted in one very soggy doggy in fact not to much to chose between the pair of us for sogginess 
It looks like a morning of card making as to wet to venture out.


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon folks ~ its 7C ~ and its raining.......


----------



## Wirrallass

@Steff ~ hope your spirits are more uplifted today {{{{huge hugs}}}} xxx


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Flipping perishing again this morning, brrrr!!!  OK, I know it's November  Roll on Spring! 

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## mikeyB

Lovely start to the day. Cold ++. Now grey and raining. I’d best put the barbie back in the shed


----------



## Wirrallass

G'afternoon folks ~ today so far has been brisk ~sunny ~ crisp & dry ( Not the lard kind!) The evenings are well & truly drawing in aren't they ~ and flippin cold too Brrrr Keep those tootsies & hands warm x


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning folks ~ hope you're all well and ready to tackle whats being chucked at you today! It's still dark cold 9°C and sounds like a bitter wind howling out there


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Cool this morning for my run at 3.9C, but not bad - quite a nice temperature to run in, and it was dry with no breeze  Too dark to see if there were any black swans on the river though! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Good morning!  It is certainly nippy out there this morning.  Just dropped the wife off at hospital.  She is having an injection in her spine today.  Hopefully she will be bouncing around soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning!  It is certainly nippy out there this morning.  Just dropped the wife off at hospital.  She is having an injection in her spine today.  Hopefully she will be bouncing around soon.


Hey Mark I trust the spine injection isn't too painful for your wife but at the same time hope that it will ease the pain she is suffering ~ here's something for her........


----------



## Northerner

Mark Parrott said:


> Good morning!  It is certainly nippy out there this morning.  Just dropped the wife off at hospital.  She is having an injection in her spine today.  Hopefully she will be bouncing around soon.


I hope the injection helps, Mark


----------



## Mark Parrott

Northerner said:


> I hope the injection helps, Mark


Thanks, Northie.


----------



## mikeyB

Pouring down today. Oh, it’s sunny now. Oh no it’s pouring again. Oh, the suns out....


----------



## Mark Parrott

It was a nice sunny day here, but wind was a bit rough & very cold.  We're going to have heavy rain all night.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Today life jackets have been needed even for the simple task of taking Milly for a walk  It's not cold though which is a good thing.

Milly had her first proper swim today, so far the water has never been deep enough for her to actually swim so suspect se had a bit of a shock when she found herself out of her depth to start with. She took to it like a Labrador to water


----------



## Northerner

Soggy and dingy day here, hate November gloom!  Supposed to be a bit brighter, but colder, tomorrow  Roll on Spring!


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Rain overnight here, but dry this morning when I went out for my run. It was pretty chilly, not helped by a strong headwind over the first mile which introduced a significant wind chill!  Got warmed up over the following few miles though  Looks like a good drying day so I've pegged out the washing! 

Hope everyone has a good day. All round to @Mark Parrott's to scoff his choccies this afternoon?


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's blowing a gale here, so I wouldn't recommend anyone travelling to me.  Health & safety.


----------



## Wirrallass

Gosh, the heavens have just opened  having a really heavy downpour at the moment ~ such a shame as earlier the sun was shining deceiving us it was going to be a pleasant day but oh no, too much to ask for


----------



## mikeyB

Heavy rain overnight here, but sunny now, so the papers won’t get wet coming back from the shop. Nor will I, come to think


----------



## mikeyB

Noticed snow on the hills on my trip to the shop. Bit nippy, as well. Winter definitely on the way.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  Cool this morning for my run at 3.9C, but not bad - quite a nice temperature to run in, and it was dry with no breeze  Too dark to see if there were any black swans on the river though!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Night vision specs might do the trick


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Good morning all  Cool this morning for my run at 3.9C, but not bad - quite a nice temperature to run in, and it was dry with no breeze  Too dark to see if there were any black swans on the river though!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Will these do you in the absence of seeing them on your run?


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon everyone ~ dull overcast and threatening rain. A chilly 10°C according to my garden temperature gauge. Hope y'all well & keeping warm during this cold spell x


----------



## mikeyB

10 degrees chilly WL. ? That’s balmy up here. T shirt weather


----------



## Pumper_Sue

On letting Milly out this morning I found a heavy frost on the lawn and even the car window screen was frozen this morning.
Def better than yesterday though as it was bitterly cold due to the wind chill and hailstones descending from above.

Grass has been cut today so hopefully that's  the last time this year.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  It was significantly milder this morning on my run, and no sharp wind  More mornings like this, please Weather Gods!


----------



## grovesy

Milder here but it is raining.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

It's milder here too, rain forecast for later.


----------



## Northerner

Just checked and my Garmin tells me it was 7.2C - actually felt warmer, probably lack of breeze/wind chill


----------



## mikeyB

The temperature here is the same as my morning BG. 6.2. Or thereabouts. Don’t get me wrong, I’m not paranoid, I don’t really think my BG controls the weather....


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all. Up a couple of notches today to 12°C very damp following heavy rain during the night but thankfully no bitter winds so all's good on the weather front.


----------



## Wirrallass

It's a very damp Brrrrrr 5C this evening ~ hope its not as cold where you are.


----------



## Northerner

Good morning everyone  Very chilly out on my run this morning - 2.2C according to Garmin  In fact, it was so chilly I couldn't get a reading from my Libre - instead I got a message that the sensor was too cold!  Roll on Spring! 

I hope everyone has a good day, with a good weekend planned


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Morning all, very bright and cold today with a heavy frost last night and this morning. Fantastic walking weather though.


----------



## Wirrallass

Evening all! I had a tooth extracted today ~ didnt feel a thing but was a tad more than painful as the local anaesthetic was wearing off. Arrrgghhhh!


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Evening all! I had a tooth extracted today ~ didnt feel a thing but was a tad more than painful as the local anaesthetic was wearing off. Arrrgghhhh!


Sorry to hear about the tooth, hope you get a sixpence under your pillow for it!  I've only had one (adult) tooth removed, and yes, it was very sore once the anaesthetic had worn off  Have some paracetamol! Hope it settles soon


----------



## Wirrallass

Thanks Northie ~ those were the days! The tooth fairy left me a 5p piece instead of a silver tanner! Heehee! You've looked after your teeth well!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening folks  ~ how is life treating you or is that a silly question?! It's been a wet & windy miserable day and evening ~ I'd rather have snow!


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Good evening folks  ~ how is life treating you or is that a silly question?! It's been a wet & windy miserable day and evening ~ I'd rather have snow!


Busy at work, off for long weekend. Yipee


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Busy at work, off for long weekend. Yipee


Enjoy


----------



## Carolg

Oh are up early as well wl


----------



## Wirrallass

Carolg said:


> Oh are up early as well wl


 been awake most of the night but this is nothing new!!


----------



## mikeyB

It’s snowing here. Not heavy, but just enough to remind you that it’s winter, so it’s no great surprise. I’ll be able to do four wheel skids in my wheelchair. Whoopee


----------



## Carolg

Frosty n cold here


----------



## Wirrallass

04.35am. Have been woken up by loud claps of thunder and yet another heavy shower of large hailstones. The wind is getting up out there too. Stay warm folks x


----------



## Mark Parrott

We had some sleet today.  Came over very dark.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Brrrrr, howling wind and snow here, the cats are not impressed


----------



## Northerner

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Brrrrr, howling wind and snow here, the cats are not impressed


What are they complaining about? They've got nice fur coats!  Unless they are those weird bald ones!  

Just very chilly here, rarely get snow (famous last words!). Stay warm everyone!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Northerner said:


> What are they complaining about? They've got nice fur coats!  Unless they are those weird bald ones!
> 
> Just very chilly here, rarely get snow (famous last words!). Stay warm everyone!



They are a pair of spoilt wusses


----------



## Mark Parrott

It snowed here last night.  Some has settled.  First time we've had snow here for 4 years.


----------



## mikeyB

All the mountains in the highlands and on Mull have got their white winter dressing on top. Looks fabulous when the sun shines.


----------



## Northerner

Very mild here today - shorts and tshirt for the run this morning, quite a contrast to earlier in the week  According to the weather gurus there's plenty of the white stuff on its way to Northern climes by the end of the coming week  

I perked up a bit today when I realised that we're only about 3 weeks away from the Winter Solstice and the days will start getting longer again! Hurrah!


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> @Steff ~ hope your spirits are more uplifted today {{{{huge hugs}}}} xxx


Thanks hun just replying to your mail xx


----------



## Steff

Evening all 
Hope everyone is well and getting in the Xmas spirit been a while . Anyways dads been visiting and goes back tomorrow so been nice to have him around .  Work wise all is fine MH wise I'm attending a course  for 3 weeks which is helping me alot . I have been diagnosed with trigger finger and currently wearing a lovely splint but had psycio and she thinks I'm gonna end up having steroid injections x yikes


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Hope everyone is well and getting in the Xmas spirit been a while . Anyways dads been visiting and goes back tomorrow so been nice to have him around .  Work wise all is fine MH wise I'm attending a course  for 3 weeks which is helping me alot . I have been diagnosed with trigger finger and currently wearing a lovely splint but had psycio and she thinks I'm gonna end up having steroid injections x yikes


I'm sorry Steff only just caught up with your post ~ good to see you posting again and pleased to hear your dad visited you as I'm sure he would have cheered you up ~ just at the right time too ~ is he coming back to spend Christmas with you? Sorry to hear about your trigger finger and I hope the physiotherapy does the trick so you won't need to have steroid injections. I know how painful they can be for a few days after, maybe best to be on the safe side tho eh? I haven't caught up with the Christmas spirit yet ~ I only bought my cards on Friday!! Stay well hun and wrap yourself up nice snd warm before you go out take care x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all
> Hope everyone is well and getting in the Xmas spirit been a while . Anyways dads been visiting and goes back tomorrow so been nice to have him around .  Work wise all is fine MH wise I'm attending a course  for 3 weeks which is helping me alot . I have been diagnosed with trigger finger and currently wearing a lovely splint but had psycio and she thinks I'm gonna end up having steroid injections x yikes


Hi Steff, good to hear your Dad had a good visit, and great to hear that the course is helping you  Hope if you need the injections they help a lot more than they hurt!  Watch out for your blood sugars though if you do need steroids {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## mikeyB

Best of luck with the physio Steff. If the offer is surgery or injections, take the surgery. The injections hurt like stink. Surgery doesn’t. I’m a wimp, mind. Or a man, depending on how you want to see it


----------



## mikeyB

Weather, eh? 60mph gusts of wind, sideways hail, sideways snow later. Still, could be worse. Orkney and Shetland 90mph gusts. That’s breezy, for sure. Storm Caroline. 

Your turn this weekend. Enjoy


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Weather, eh? 60mph gusts of wind, sideways hail, sideways snow later. Still, could be worse. Orkney and Shetland 90mph gusts. That’s breezy, for sure. Storm Caroline.
> 
> Your turn this weekend. Enjoy


My fence has blown down again  It'll probably make the local news down here!   Stay safe everyone


----------



## Robin

Absolutely hammered it down on the way to the hairdressers, luckily it had all blown over by the time I came out, (it's galling to pay for a blow dry and then get it wet on the way home)


----------



## mikeyB

Got the sideways snow now. I wish I was 55 years younger, I’d have my nose stuck to the window hoping for it stick. Now I’m just turning up the heating


----------



## Northerner

Good morning all  Very cold, very wet, and rather windy out on my run this morning, but at least I wasn't waist-deep in snow like I suspect some in the country are  

Hope everyone affected by the bad weather stays safe and warm  Roll on Spring - only 11 days to the Solstice!


----------



## grovesy

Went from a dusting to covering the cars here within about half an hour.


----------



## Robin

About four inches sitting on top of the bird feeders and hedges at the moment, still coming down heavily. Next doors conifers look Christmassy. The photo looks black and white!


----------



## mikeyB

There’s not a cloud in the sky up here in the highlands. Mountains look beautiful in the sun. Cold, mind -2 first thing. Tad too cold for a barbie today, and this cold puts me into slow motion, positively glacial.

 Not that that is a problem, because there’s nothing on the planet worth hurrying for.


----------



## Matt Cycle

No cycling today - snowing on and off most of the weekend.  Wouldn't have minded going sledging but the children weren't interested so I went for a walk into town.  Forecast says it won't go over freezing tomorrow and tomorrow night into Tuesday as low as -10. 

Farmers fields (although the main road is just behind me) - our house is on the lane middle right of photo.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all was in shock to see so much snow in London yesterday, meant a quiet day at work as so many cancellations


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Cold and raining here.


----------



## Steff

Hi all 
Off work atm due to poorly leg and general mood. I hope tomorrow is good off to the Bloomsbury in central London for my birthday want to enjoy it at least xx

Hope all is well


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Steff said:


> Hi all
> Off work atm due to poorly leg and general mood. I hope tomorrow is good off to the Bloomsbury in central London for my birthday want to enjoy it at least xx
> 
> Hope all is well




Have a lovely day tomorrow xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Happy New Year all, and a very stormy one at that! Absolutely blowing a gale and couldn't sleep till the early hours 
Hope you're all safe and not too much damage.


----------



## Steff

Happy New year @Lucy Honeychurch


----------



## Matt Cycle

Nightmare journey back from Buxton with both the A53 Leek road and A54/A537 Cat and Fiddle roads closed due to snow.  Lots of stuck vehicles but we managed to get up the A53 although I had to get out and push the car at one point (my work colleague was driving).  The various webcams are really useful as to what conditions are like - Cat and Fiddle, Flash, Winking Man etc.

http://www.camsecure.co.uk/WinkingMan.html


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good lord! And here I was hoping for some snow (for the kids I might add!). We had howling wind again last night. My back gate and fence took a hammering, but are still upright, just!


----------



## mikeyB

Snowed here overnight again. Never mind drivers, they get snowploughs. It’s a sod for electric wheelchair and mobility scooter users on icy pavements polished by folk parking on the pavement.


----------



## Carolg

Snowing this morning, quite heavy


----------



## mikeyB

Aye. Well folks, this is what winters used to be like. Proper winter, like you see on Christmas cards. I remember early 1963 when the snow lingered through to the cricket season. 6-8 foot drifts. Bloody brilliant when you were ten years old. Schools didn’t close then, wellies, gloves and a scarf and off you went. The current snow is just a light dusting in comparison.


----------



## Wirrallass

Good evening folks ~ just had a really heavy shower of large hailstones that lasted for nearly 20mins ~ this bad weather could now be heading in the direction of Manchester ~ or Lancashire so tread carefully if you're out & about ~ the roads & pavements are very slippery, take care now.
WL


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Aye. Well folks, this is what winters used to be like. Proper winter, like you see on Christmas cards. I remember early 1963 when the snow lingered through to the cricket season. 6-8 foot drifts. Bloody brilliant when you were ten years old. Schools didn’t close then, wellies, gloves and a scarf and off you went. The current snow is just a light dusting in comparison.


I remember 62/63  I rolled a huge snowball back from school  I had only recently started, at 4 years old  I also remember 1978/79 as being bad - I trudged all the way up to Uni for a lecture through 2 foot deep snow and none of the lecturers turned up!   That winter there were 12ft drifts down Rivelin Valley in Sheffield  Don't recall anything like that since, although me and the girlfriend once had to abandon a May Bank Holiday camping trip in Derbyshire because of the blizzard conditions 

The thing I've noticed about this winter down here is how strong the winds have been, thought that was supposed to happen in March


----------



## Wirrallass

An early good morning folks ~ the wind here has been getting stronger and stronger all night ~ I'd say it's almost gale force now  so hang on to your hat's & everything else when you brave the elements.


----------



## Northerner

My garden fence has been wrecked over the past few weeks, it just seems to be one stormy night after another this winter


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> My garden fence has been wrecked over the past few weeks, it just seems to be one stormy night after another this winter


I agree ~ the winds/gales are relentless ~ what have we done to deserve the weather we're experiencing ~ maybe something awfully bad in our past lives?


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> I agree ~ the winds/gales are relentless ~ what have we done to deserve the weather we're experiencing ~ maybe something awfully bad in our past lives?


It's all the hot air that's blowing across from Trumpton!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> It's all the hot air that's blowing across from Trumpton!


----------



## Northerner

Went out for a short run earlier - very mild and fortunately dry at the moment. Had a good following wind on the way out and paid for it with a very strong headwind on the way back  It was like one of those mime artists 'walking against the wind', but for real!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone  from a dull dreary rainy Bristol.
I think my Parrot Rosie has decided on a life of luxury.. she now gives me a kiss as in my avater, which means get a handful of peanuts out of container and place on coffee table, then gets one and stuffs it in my mouth which means crack the shell please so that I can get the nut..*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone  from a dull dreary rainy Bristol.
> I think my Parrot Rosie has decided on a life of luxury.. she now gives me a kiss as in my avater, which means get a handful of peanuts out of container and place on coffee table, then gets one and stuffs it in my mouth which means crack the shell please so that I can get the nut..*


She has you well-trained John!


----------



## mikeyB

She’ll have you peeling grapes next, John, if you’re not careful


----------



## Wirrallass

Morning folks ~ just been out back garden to check the temperature gauge and its -3°C  in this neck of the woods Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ~ deffinitly brass monkey weather wouldnt you say?


----------



## Carolg

Car frosted so must be cold brrrr!


----------



## scousebird

Morning all

Can I join you? Heavy frost in our far corner of Kent - we don't get many frosts.


----------



## Wirrallass

Not seen @Steff on here since early January. I  think of you often and hope your coping ok with your health issues ~ plz message when you feel up to it, take care & look after yourself xx


----------



## scousebird

Evening all
Just catching up with Dancing on Ice before going up to bed to have a read. 
Hope you've all had a good weekend


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday (Mon) was a beautiful sunny day ~ clear blue skies ~ no rain or wind for a change but it was a woolly hat & scarf day! I went for a short walk, only a short walk mind as my left leg has still not recovered. Deeply inhaled the fresh air into my lungs ~ lovely. Then back home to warm me ol' cockles and a hot mug of coffeeee!


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all ~ where is everyone? The beaches and bars are deserted!  Has anyone been watching the Winter Olympics  ~ those Olympians are gutsy ~ have you seen those youngsters performing aerial somersaults ~ absolutely amazing at the height they do this.


----------



## scousebird

wirralass said:


> Good morning all ~ where is everyone? The beaches and bars are deserted!  Has anyone been watching the Winter Olympics  ~ those Olympians are gutsy ~ have you seen those youngsters performing aerial somersaults ~ absolutely amazing at the height they do this.


Yes, I've been watching when I can, love it.  Well done Lizzie Yarnold.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, hope you all have a great start to the week.


John.*


----------



## scousebird

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, hope you all have a great start to the week.
> 
> 
> John.*


Thanks John, right back at ya


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning every one, hope you all have a nice weekend. Don't forget to take out your blankets and warm clothing ready for the big freeze in the next couple of weeks.

John


----------



## scousebird

ukjohn said:


> Good morning every one, hope you all have a nice weekend. Don't forget to take out your blankets and warm clothing ready for the big freeze in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> John


You're right, I looked out my snow boots earlier which haven't been out for a few years. Keep warm.


----------



## mikeyB

Ain’t cold up here yet. Cloudless sunny day and a tropical 4 degrees outside when I went down to the shop.


----------



## Wirrallass

ukjohn said:


> Good morning every one, hope you all have a nice weekend. Don't forget to take out your blankets and warm clothing ready for the big freeze in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> John


Good to see you posting John and thanks for your kind reminder. So not looking forward to the expected sub zero temperatures ~ minus 10°C  is expected in my neck of the woods I believe Brrrrrrrrrrr!*  -7° *this morning. I'm sorry I missed your birthday but hope you had a great time on your special day and was spoilt rotten! Stay warm and well both yourself and your lovely feathered friend x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Morning all, -4 here and more snow on the way, kids are happy, we're going to attempt a snowman!


----------



## ukjohn

wirralass said:


> Good to see you posting John and thanks for your kind reminder. So not looking forward to the expected sub zero temperatures ~ minus 10°C  is expected in my neck of the woods I believe Brrrrrrrrrrr!*  -7° *this morning. I'm sorry I missed your birthday but hope you had a great time on your special day and was spoilt rotten! Stay warm and well both yourself and your lovely feathered friend x




wirralass, you wouldn't believe the fun and friendship I get from my feathered friend, I am never lonely with her around, having had her for 15 years, she is still learning and surprising me with words and phrases. She spends the entire day out of her cage with the freedom to fly around, and has now learned to return to her cage at night for bedtime when told to, goes in her cage sits on the perch and says Rosie's a good girl and blows me a kiss sound..

John.


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning every one, Sunshine and cloudy in South Glos:  this morning, don't be envious of the sun bit it's still freezing cold here but no snow yet. I understand that our share is being dumped on us tonight and Thursday. Take care friends and keep warm.

John.*


----------



## Wirrallass

ukjohn said:


> wirralass, you wouldn't believe the fun and friendship I get from my feathered friend, I am never lonely with her around, having had her for 15 years, she is still learning and surprising me with words and phrases. She spends the entire day out of her cage with the freedom to fly around, and has now learned to return to her cage at night for bedtime when told to, goes in her cage sits on the perch and says Rosie's a good girl and blows me a kiss sound..
> 
> John.


Aw what a lovely tale John ~ it is often said that our faithful pets are more friendly and more of a comfort to us, especially when we are poorly, than some human beings as animals can sense our moods for sure. So glad Rosie gives you many happy hours and days. It works both ways John ~ I believe Rosie is rewarding you for the time you spend with her and the love you show towards her. What a lovely friend and companion you have there. Take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Evening all ~ woke up to a fffrosty 1°C this morning so a tttad on the chchchilly ssside Have no choice but to get used to the low and sub zero tttemperatures! Hope you're all surviving it and we'll stocked with food ~ and logs etc 'just in case!' I havent checked the forecast for the wekend but wouldn't it be lovely to see some sunshine tomorrow and also on Mothering Sunday We sure do deserve it
By the way it's a certain Newbies birthday tomorrow ~ MickD is his name.


----------



## Wirrallass

H e l l ooooo! Is anyone there? I think the snow has prevented folk from travelling to this beautiful virtual tropical island. However, the snow has well & truly thawed in my region of the UK and yesterday brought clear blue skies tho there is still a bitter wind chill. Its buddy Brrrrrr freezing cold tonight ~ central heating has been on almost 24/7 during this extremely cold spell ~ it's a wonder the boiler hasn't given up the ghost!
Well the sun's shining on this island and I'm being lured to take a dip in the clear blue sea Hope there aren't any jellyfish in there!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Ruddy brass monkey weather here in Shanghai this morning, no chance of any jellyfish lurking around although it is wet enough to sustain them. I need a bit of heat and sunshine. Me likkle tootsies is frozen


----------



## Vince_UK




----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> View attachment 7332


It's 02.45am and 0°C in my neck of the woods You'll have to buy yourself a dozen pairs of thermal socks Vinny We can't have our man in Shanghai suffering with cold tootsies! Can be painful


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> It's 02.45am and 0°C in my neck of the woods You'll have to buy yourself a dozen pairs of thermal socks Vinny We can't have our man in Shanghai suffering with cold tootsies! Can be painful


I brought about 10 pairs with me lol, bought on Amazon


----------



## scousebird

Morning 

It's 1.4° here this morning, still cold.


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon all ~ sunny but chilly here today ~ had rainfall early this morning but pleased it was only a shower so I that could get my washing dry outside.
If you're reading this @Steff ~ hiya hun, give a little sign that you're ok x


----------



## Wirrallass

I see this thread has achieved over 1million viewsThat's good going innit? The first post was on 26 September 2010
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Its been chucking it down here since last night. We'll all drown at this rate! My garden is water logged and I'm becoming impatient coz I want to get cracking with preparing the ground for new shrubs etc and potting up new plants. No more rain please!


----------



## scousebird

wirralass said:


> Its been chucking it down here since last night. We'll all drown at this rate! My garden is water logged and I'm becoming impatient coz I want to get cracking with preparing the ground for new shrubs etc and potting up new plants. No more rain please!


We had a glorious day here yesterday but it's raining this morning.


----------



## Wirrallass

scousebird said:


> We had a glorious day here yesterday but it's raining this morning.


We've swopped weather scousebird ~ no rain atm but it is expected later on this morning ~ we'll all be like drowned rats if this rainy season continues ~ roll on Summer


----------



## scousebird

wirralass said:


> roll on Summer


oh yeh


----------



## Wirrallass

Evening all ~ its been a very dull and wet day here and 8°C tho it felt warmer ~ was going to walk to the shops but as I left the house, the heavens opened So I drove there instead. So very glad to have my wheels back after eight months of it being off the road ~ and thanks to the garage who repaired it for £192 Not complaining at that.


----------



## scousebird

Morning

The sun's shining this morning


----------



## Northerner

scousebird said:


> Morning
> 
> The sun's shining this morning


Foggy here!   Good weather promised for the forthcoming week though - temperatures up in the 20s!


----------



## scousebird

Northerner said:


> Foggy here!   Good weather promised for the forthcoming week though - temperatures up in the 20s!


Yes, predicting 24° here in the SE corner


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning all. The sun is cracking the flags here too and according to my garden temperature guage it's 18°C going on 19°CJust what we need ~ plus a natural dose of Vit C. Hope you all have a great weekend doing what you enjoy most ~ maybe a spot of gardening like moi tho I won't be able to mow the grass just yet as its still a mire after all that rain that was dumped on us! Byeeeee!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Foggy here!   Good weather promised for the forthcoming week though - temperatures up in the 20s!


.....and I'm so looking forward to seeing the 20°'s again


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi all. The temperature dropped last night Brrr chilly so central heating back on for a couple of hours. 
Had a good day yesterday and got loads done that needed doing, cathartic. 
I must refresh my memory and read instructions for the game 'Trivial Pursuits'. 
Have a great afternoon & evening folks.


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Hi all. The temperature dropped last night Brrr chilly so central heating back on for a couple of hours.
> Had a good day yesterday and got loads done that needed doing, cathartic.
> I must refresh my memory and read instructions for the game 'Trivial Pursuits'.
> Have a great afternoon & evening folks.


Yes, it was on the cool side here to begin with. Still a bit cloudy, but warming up!  Hope your day goes well


----------



## scousebird

It was quite cool here this morning but turned into a glorious afternoon, really warm.


----------



## Wirrallass

Same here @scousebird ~ the afternoon turned out to be quite warm and it was necessary to wear eye shades when driving my car! I wore a lightweight short Mac to go out and didn't feel cold. I took a drive down to the promenade ~ the tide was out and a P&O Ferry was idling in the bar waiting for the tide to come in so it could dock in Liverpool.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Yes, it was on the cool side here to begin with. Still a bit cloudy, but warming up!  Hope your day goes well


My day was eventful thank you. I saw my GP for X-Ray results ~ Blood results ~ Urine results ~ and Cardiovascular monitor results. Happy bunny. I should sleep tonight


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi folks ~ it seems the UK is sweltering in high temperatures today 
My Moby says 18° 
My Tablet says 20° 
My garden is a scorching 35° and rising!
Too hot for me having delicate skin! 
Don't forget to use sun cream if you're sunbathing gardening or walking to protect your skin from sunburn and blisters They can be nasty & very sore
  
WL


----------



## Northerner

It's too hot!    
Just been out and flymoed the lawn for the first time this year - grass very thick and lush  That won't last when this weather turns into a heatwave and hosepipe ban  

I was in two minds whether to bother mowing, since I've not got long to go in this house, but thought it would give me something to do in the sunshine. Unfortunately, I'd forgotten that I invariably hypo when gardening (it was so long since I've done any!) and plummeted to a 2.7  On the way back up now after JBs and chocolate


----------



## Wirrallass

Its now 36° going on 37°  Too flippin hot to even silly sunbathe or mow the long grass!


WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> It's too hot!
> Just been out and flymoed the lawn for the first time this year - grass very thick and lush  That won't last when this weather turns into a heatwave and hosepipe ban
> 
> I was in two minds whether to bother mowing, since I've not got long to go in this house, but thought it would give me something to do in the sunshine. Unfortunately, I'd forgotten that I invariably hypo when gardening (it was so long since I've done any!) and plummeted to a 2.7  On the way back up now after JBs and chocolate


Have to 'keep up appearances' Northie for the sake of a Sale! 
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Have to 'keep up appearances' Northie for the sake of a Sale!
> WL


It's already sold @wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> It's already sold @wirralass


Oh great guns, pleased for you  ~ have you relocated yet or still in the throes? 
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Oh great guns, pleased for you  ~ have you relocated yet or still in the throes?
> WL


A few weeks to go yet


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> A few weeks to go yet


A stressful time ~ I don't envy you ~ I relocated three times in four years ~ nightmare


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> A stressful time ~ I don't envy you ~ I relocated three times in four years ~ nightmare


I'll be glad when it's all over and I'm up there and settled, for sure!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> I'll be glad when it's all over and I'm up there and settled, for sure!


I know what you mean Northie ~ and when the last piece of furniture, appliance or box has finally been delivered you can close your front door and say thank goodness for that ~ then have a beer! Good luck


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, nice fresh day today after yesterday's evening lightning storm.

 john.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, nice fresh day today after yesterday's evening lightning storm.
> 
> john.*


There was a terrific storm here last night, actually felt quite worried for the house with all the lightning and the hail hitting the windows 

I've had some very sad news this morning. Have heard that my Auntie passed away in her sleep last night, she was my Dad's sister, and my last surviving relative of her generation. It appears she passed peacefully, which is a blessing. My sister is now the eldest in our extended family, followed by me


----------



## scousebird

No storms here last night, it was very warm

Sorry for your loss @Northerner


----------



## stephknits

Sorry to hear your sad news Northie.  We had the storm about an hour ago - it rained so hard I thought our house might wash away (it's made of mud).


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news Northie.  We had the storm about an hour ago - it rained so hard I thought our house might wash away (it's made of mud).


You live in a mud hut?


----------



## Northerner

After hearing the sad news about my Auntie yesterday,  I've just heard that a good friend and neighbour (my next door neighbour for many years) has been found dead after going missing for the past few days  She was in her mid-60s and has an autistic son who I know will find it very difficult without her


----------



## scousebird

oh @Northerner you are going through it, poor you.  Sorry for your loss again.


----------



## runner

Morning all - haven't dropped in for a while!  Sorry to hear your news Northe.  Lost my MIL a year ago on the 18th, (can't believe its been a year) now only have my FIL, but he's doing well, bless him.  Also had to take our lovely Willow (black lab) to a final visit to the vets....  her osteoarthritis meds got the better of her kidneys, but she was 13 1/2 - not a bad innings.  Good news is, I'm now able to retire a bit early - in September, Yeah!!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Morning all - haven't dropped in for a while!  Sorry to hear your news Northe.  Lost my MIL a year ago on the 18th, (can't believe its been a year) now only have my FIL, but he's doing well, bless him.  Also had to take our lovely Willow (black lab) to a final visit to the vets....  her osteoarthritis meds got the better of her kidneys, but she was 13 1/2 - not a bad innings.  Good news is, I'm now able to retire a bit early - in September, Yeah!!


Lovely to hear from you @runner  Sorry to hear about your MIL and Willow  Great news that you are now so close to being able to retire!


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning to all you sun lovers and a better morning to those like me who hate the roasting hot weather . Hope you all have a nice day.*


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning to all you sun lovers and a better morning to those like me who hate the roasting hot weather . Hope you all have a nice day.*


Hi John, I've been wandering the paths and byways of High Harrogate and Hampsthwaite this morning and it's certainly not getting any cooler here! I'd recommend sitting in the paddling pool and getting Rosie to squirt water over you


----------



## Lisa66

Would it make me very unpopular if I said I'd like a little bit of rain please? Just a bit? Thought we were going to get some heavy showers yesterday evening. The sky came over all grey and dark, .....aaaaand then nothing, what a tease.


----------



## Northerner

Lisa66 said:


> Would it make me very unpopular if I said I'd like a little bit of rain please? Just a bit? Thought we were going to get some heavy showers yesterday evening. The sky came over all grey and dark, .....aaaaand then nothing, what a tease.


I'd welcome a bit of rain - since I moved up here I think I've only got rained on once in 6 weeks  It needs to rain overnight then be a bit dull and cool early mornings when I go for my run, then it can brighten up with the thermostat set to 65F, 18C


----------



## grovesy

My neighbour and I have discussed this twice in the last week, we could do for the gardens, the watering is not the same.


----------



## Wirrallass

At 5pm today the temperature gauge in my secluded back garden read a very HOT HOT HOT 45°C

Another 6° the gauge could possibly explode


----------



## Wirrallass

This morning I ate the remainder of my salted caramel birthday cake for breakfast at 10am ~ just tested a 7.3 so I'm not complaining at that. Now I must get back on track after an enjoyable carby weekend! The temp here is already 27°C but my moby says 21°C......whichever, it's still HOT.


----------



## Mikep73

I've only just found this place!!!! Lol if it's ok can I get a nice LARGE rum and diet coke please

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Mikep73 said:


> I've only just found this place!!!! Lol if it's ok can I get a nice LARGE rum and diet coke please
> 
> Mike


Welcome to the island of St Bedeia Mikep73 ~ the bar's open 24/7 so your LARGE rum & diet coke is being served to you right now ~ enjoy! It ain't arf hot here so why not take a dip in the cool blue sea over there>>>>>>>


----------



## Mikep73

wirralass said:


> Welcome to the island of St Bedeia Mikep73 ~ the bar's open 24/7 so your LARGE rum & diet coke is being served to you right now ~ enjoy! It ain't arf hot here so why not take a dip in the cool blue sea over there>>>>>>>




Why thank you for my drink and I may just have to take that dip lol

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

It's absolutely chucking it down here and it's sooo refreshing. I have all the windows open. The rain is gushing along the road gutters at some pace and overflowing from house gutters!  I think I can hear a thunderstorm in the distance ~ or is it a 'plane?! Not sure.

Best thing is I wont need to water the garden tonight yeah 
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> It's absolutely chucking it down here and it's sooo refreshing. I have all the windows open. The rain is gushing along the road gutters at some pace and overflowing from house gutters!  I think I can hear a thunderstorm in the distance ~ or is it a 'plane?! Not sure.
> 
> Best thing is I wont need to water the garden tonight yeah
> WL


That thunderstorm was in Harrogate!  Proper rain, not like the pathetic drizzle we had the other day!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> That thunderstorm was in Harrogate!  Proper rain, not like the pathetic drizzle we had the other day!


I must have good hearing if I can hear a thunderstorm that far away Northie!
WL


----------



## Sandie

I've just arrived.. I must say this is rather nice.
Just waiting for my welcome.cocktail ...


----------



## Northerner

Sandie said:


> I've just arrived.. I must say this is rather nice.
> Just waiting for my welcome.cocktail ...


Here you go!  Don't knock it all back in one!


----------



## Sandie

Ohhh that is so kind of you, thank you! 
Love the view, beautiful white sand and blue blue sea...


----------



## Wirrallass

Hoping for the clouds to clear on this island so we can see the red moon tonight I missed the last lunar eclipse.
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Hoping for the clouds to clear on this island so we can see the red moon tonight I missed the last lunar eclipse.
> WL


Thunderstorms here, doesn't look like clearing


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Thunderstorms here, doesn't look like clearing


That's a shame ~ sounds like you're getting your fair share of thunderstorms in Harrogate ~ your last one was on the 16th Warm but cloudy here, maybe a storm is a-brewing


----------



## Wirrallass

So much for a storm brewing ~ just had a ten second heavy downpour of rain. Seems that's all we're getting here tonight! Ah well, the air is fresher now and it's a tad cooler too. Hope it stays that way so I can have a decent nights sleep without tossing the duvet on the floor! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning everyone. For those who didn't see the red moon last night ~ this is what it looked like.....
 


WL


----------



## Sandie

Too cloudy here to see the blood moon.. 
Just had a heavy shower on the way to the seaside... Lots fresher now.


----------



## Wirrallass

Well we've had it all weatherwise today in my neck of the woods. Cloudy ~ strong winds ~ thunder & lightening ~ intermittent heavy downpours of rain ~ and a beautiful rainbow. Temperature dropped this afternoon But surprise surprise theres not a cloud in the clear blue sky now but its still blowing a gale out there ~ and the best part about this evening is that the sun is shining brightly now. Why couldn't the sky have been clear last night?! Right me hearties, I fancy a drink & a packet of plain cwipths! Is the bar still open?


----------



## Sandie

The bar is always open on this lovely island!


----------



## rossi_mac

Who's about? Thought I'd pop up and say hello, been a while since I visited these shores...now off to shed to find a piece of wood...hope all well or heading in the right direction at least, barperson pour me the usual I'll be back before long...no I don't know how I can call it my usual as I haven't been here for a wee while but you know what I'm on about, just pour I'll be back, just down to shed..


----------



## Sandie

I am here ... Just chilling 
The sounds of the waves is so relaxing ...


----------



## rossi_mac

Hello Sandie I'll join the sea and wave at you! I fancy a pins colada right now...and maybe some salty nuts.


----------



## Sandie

Can't beat some salty nuts...


----------



## rossi_mac

T'is fryday the morrow!!


----------



## Sandie

Lovely lovely Friday .. gonna do a half day me thinks !


----------



## Wirrallass

Good morning. Not been here for a while so thought I'd take a short break to bask in the sunshine on this glorious sandy beach. It's flippin cold at home
Barman may I have a glass of whatever you fancy concocting for me ~ I'm easy to please, thanks ~ have one yourself too.

Anyway where is everyone ~ hope they haven't missed their flights. They've been a bit hit and miss lately what with storms and strong gusts of wind.

Now lying on a sunbed wishfully thinking!!

WL


----------



## stephknits

haven't been here in ages, can't think why - I love the sunshine.  I'll pull up a lounger next to you wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

stephknits said:


> haven't been here in ages, can't think why - I love the sunshine.  I'll pull up a lounger next to you wirralass


Great to see you stephknits ~ I hope life is treating you kindly and hope you're well settled in your new house by now.

WL


----------



## ukjohn

_Suppose I had better sweep the beach and clean it up a bit now that people have started using it again, must be early winter breaks starting up. Good morning ladies and everyone that might pop on the beach for a relaxing day. Not sure if the café is open yet But I have sneaked you a jug of sangria to be going on with Wirralass.

John._


----------



## Wirrallass

@ukjohn
A JUG? Wow thank you my young man that's very generous of you. Help yourself to whatever takes your fancy too. You're not still sweeping the beach are you ~ leave some sand for us lazy souls wont you? haha! If you find any gold watches or ear rings or dosh etc whilst you sweeping leave em in the bar not the shed please ~ we can have an 'attic' sale between ourselves Maybe Rosie would like a small bell if you find one!

Which reminds me where for art thou Mr rossi_mac. Last heard you were going to the shed for a piece of wood and not seen you since!  Have you taken up residence there I wonder? Btw what exactly were you going to do with the wood you were looking for? Make a surf board? Cricket bat ~ other?

Can't see Northie about ~ maybe he's staying at home nursing his cold and sore throat ~ but I reckon the best tonic he needs is right here on this remote but beautiful island ~ so make your way here Northie where you'll be mollycoddled back to good health 

Hello Sandie, welcome. Didn't see you there sunning it by a palm tree. Any bananas dropped in your lap?

I must take my leave of you folks so in the meantime take care and don't do anything I wouldnt do? Haha!

WL


----------



## Elaine B-S

Just come across your tropical island, how civilised of you all. I’ll start at the top of the cocktail list and work my way down alphabetical! Lush x


----------



## Andy HB

Elaine B-S said:


> Just come across your tropical island, how civilised of you all. I’ll start at the top of the cocktail list and work my way down alphabetical! Lush x


I'd offer you the first cocktail but I only know one and they are all rude.  Sorry.


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Elaine B-S welcome to the island of St Bedeia. Everything's free here ~ cocktails ~ food ~ beer ~ warm white sands and inviting blue sea ~ but most of all the folk here are friendly tho sometimes a little bonkers! It's the heat you understand ~ it plays havoc with the brain cells Enjoy your cocktail.

WL


----------



## scousebird

Can I have a sangria please?


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> I'd offer you the first cocktail but I only know one and they are all rude.  Sorry.


Oh you are naughty but I like you 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Hope you dont mind folks but I've invited Acker Bilk to join us.

WL


----------



## runner

Did someone mention Sangria?  Looking forward to the mulled wine when I leave the Island!  No problems wirralass, perfect!  Reminds me of my dear old dad.


----------



## Ditto

That Sangria's dynamite! Well it is if you drink enough of it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> That Sangria's dynamite! Well it is if you drink enough of it.


I'm boring ~ not a drop of Sangria has ever passed my lips!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

runner said:


> Did someone mention Sangria?  Looking forward to the mulled wine when I leave the Island!  No problems wirralass, perfect!  Reminds me of my dear old dad.


Thanks runner.Nostalgic memories for me too.

WL


----------



## runner

Perhaps we should order a hot toddy for Northe if he's poorly?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Perhaps we should order a hot toddy for Northe if he's poorly?


Hey, lovely to hear from you @runner!  Hope all is well with you  A pint of Pertsovka (pepper vodka) should do the trick


----------



## Wirrallass

Hello Ditto, lovely to see you on this glorious island ~ grab a glass of what tickles your fancy ~ and a sun lounger. rossi_mac's done a runner to a shed somewhere only he knows about. Sandy Runner Scousebird & Northie are around sapping the sun no doubt & tasting the alcoholic fruits of the earth!
Beach party tonight and campfire ~ should be fun!! See ya laters.

WL


----------



## Seabreeze

Hello
breezing in for a lil' drink but it looks like everyone has gone, so I shall have a little tot of the local lethal rum in my bedtime tea and leave an IOU


----------



## Ditto

I'm going for a paddle...must keep a look out for puffer fish.


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


> Hello
> breezing in for a lil' drink but it looks like everyone has gone, so I shall have a little tot of the local lethal rum in my bedtime tea and leave an IOU


We're still here Seabreeze ~ you can't see us coz we're in our mud huts enjoying the siesta time. 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I'm going for a paddle...must keep a look out for puffer fish.


Arrggghhh puffer fish! Scientific name: Tetraodontidae. Class: Actinopterygii. Did a bit of homework there!! Dooooonnnnnntttttt eat a pufferfish! You could die





WL


----------



## Seabreeze

wirralass said:


> We're still here Seabreeze ~ you can't see us coz we're in our mud huts enjoying the siesta time.
> 
> WL



Siesta? at 2308 hrs GMT? BST?


----------



## Seabreeze

wirralass said:


> Arrggghhh puffer fish! Scientific name: Tetraodontidae. Class: Actinopterygii. Did a bit of homework there!! Dooooonnnnnntttttt eat a pufferfish! You could die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL



infamous Russian Roulette food!


----------



## Wirrallass

Seabreeze said:


> infamous Russian Roulette food!


Japanese delicacy too

WL


----------



## scousebird

G&T in hand


----------



## Wirrallass

Clocks go back tonight! I can lay in for an extra hour tomorrow morning Yeah!
WL


----------



## Elaine B-S

wirralass said:


> Hi Elaine B-S welcome to the island of St Bedeia. Everything's free here ~ cocktails ~ food ~ beer ~ warm white sands and inviting blue sea ~ but most of all the folk here are friendly tho sometimes a little bonkers! It's the heat you understand ~ it plays havoc with the brain cells Enjoy your cocktail.
> 
> WL


Do you have beach umbrellas as I have very pale skin but don’t want to leave in case somebody drinks all the liquor?


----------



## ukjohn

*Good morning everyone, enjoy your day. A selection of cocktails are ready for those that require a cold drink, they are set out on the new ice bar provided and built with the donation made by MickeyB , I think it might be from the profits of the old pub/ café he used to run. Elaine B-S you can find an umbrella in the old donkey shed, they are not used very often as people prefer being in the shade of the lovely Palm trees.

John.*


----------



## Elaine B-S

ukjohn said:


> *Good morning everyone, enjoy your day. A selection of cocktails are ready for those that require a cold drink, they are set out on the new ice bar provided and built with the donation made by MickeyB , I think it might be from the profits of the old pub/ café he used to run. Elaine B-S you can find an umbrella in the old donkey shed, they are not used very often as people prefer being in the shade of the lovely Palm trees.
> 
> John.*


Thank you John, useful advice. Are there also donkeys on the island? I love donkeys? x


----------



## ukjohn

*Just popped in to check everything is ok with the new ice bar and to top up with more cocktails. Sorry Elaine, no donkeys left on the Island, MikeyB did all the donkey work before he retired so we sold them on, half went to join the Donkey Serenade Brigade and the rest went to work on another busy Island I understand they work in the Noodle mines there.*


----------



## Elaine B-S

Is the ice bar not just a puddle by now! x


----------



## ukjohn

*Now that's a silly question Elaine , it is protected by the refrigeration unit, most things are possible on this virtual tropical island. If money permits we may at a later date build an ice cave where you can cool off with a drink. xx*


----------



## Andy HB

ukjohn said:


> *Now that's a silly question Elaine , it is protected by the refrigeration unit, most things are possible on this virtual tropical island. If money permits we may at a later date build an ice cave where you can cool off with a drink. xx*


You do know that El Presidente has a surplus of both money AND ice caves, don't you?


----------



## Elaine B-S

Do they serve no carb fish and chips with lashings of salt and vinegar on these beautiful shores? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Wow! Bob Marley's here to spend the day with us Yeah!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Elaine B-S said:


> Do they serve no carb fish and chips with lashings of salt and vinegar on these beautiful shores? x


You can have whatever you fancy Elaine ~ there aren't any restrictions here ~ just snap your fingers and wolla you have it

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> You do know that El Presidente has a surplus of both money AND ice caves, don't you?


Oh there you are Andy ~ thought you'd taken up residence in the shed!
WL


----------



## scousebird

Can I order some big fat American pancakes for breakfast please?


----------



## Wirrallass

scousebird said:


> Can I order some big fat American pancakes for breakfast please?


By the 'eck would you believe it ~ there's a plateful already made especially for you modom! Enjoy

WL


----------



## scousebird

I think I would like a cocktail tonight - tequila sunrise anyone?


----------



## Andy HB

wirralass said:


> Oh there you are Andy ~ thought you'd taken up residence in the shed!
> WL


Yep, still around.

There is lots to do in the shed though. A bit of moonshine production, taking electrical and mechanical things apart and making sure the TV doesn't feel lonely.


----------



## Wirrallass

Don your grass skirts ladies and get those hips swaying ~ gentlemen you can come as you are~ whether you are or whether you're not!!haha!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> Yep, still around.
> 
> There is lots to do in the shed though. A bit of moonshine production, taking electrical and mechanical things apart and making sure the TV doesn't feel lonely.


So how big is this shed ~ can we all fit in there?
Sounds like you could do with a helping hand from our Sparky @HOBIE but....... I think he may be on sick leave.

WL


----------



## Elaine B-S

wirralass said:


> You can have whatever you fancy Elaine ~ there aren't any restrictions here ~ just snap your fingers and wolla you have it
> 
> WL


Oh, it’s just like real life then really ha ha


----------



## Wirrallass

Well I'll be ~ Harry Belafonte is here to entertain us with his 1957 song. 
Sit back and enjoy ~ drinks are on the house folks so chin chin ~ prost ~ cheers!

WL


----------



## scousebird

is it wrong to have a pina colada at 5.15am?


----------



## Wirrallass

scousebird said:


> is it wrong to have a pina colada at 5.15am?


Not at all scousebird ~ the best thing about this island is that you can drink what you want at any time ~ so enjoy!

WL


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> Wow! Bob Marley's here to spend the day with us Yeah!
> 
> WL


YER CANT BEAT BIG BOB! ONE LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## am64

I see the island is still afloat ...still got El presidente ???


----------



## KARNAK

May I join the beach party? My glass is half full .


----------



## WHT

Andy HB said:


> Yep, still around.
> 
> There is lots to do in the shed though. A bit of moonshine production, taking electrical and mechanical things apart and making sure the TV doesn't feel lonely.


oi move over.......yer can't hog all this space to yerself; I want in!!!!!  now hand me some of that moonshine, man! 
https://tenor.com/o6Bt.gif


----------



## Andy HB

Hang on, need to shift some of the crates and crank up the still production for you!

May I also interest you in some tuica, palinca or horinca? (I've been expanding the fermented and distilled fare available).


----------



## KARNAK

Wow I only joined yesterday, the sand is burning my feet the cocktails are burning my throat, ( hopefully).


----------



## Wirrallass

Missed my flight ~ missed the ferry ~ thus a tad late bringing these birthday wishes to this beautiful island of bliss but ~ better late than never eh? Everyones invited so enjoy the Forums 10th Birthday celebrations ~ eat drink and be merry ~ everything's in abundance ~ and totally free!





WL


----------



## Andy HB

am64 said:


> I see the island is still afloat ...still got El presidente ???


He occasionally makes an appearance. But only when I forget to take my medication.


----------



## Wirrallass

For @HOBIE
Come and join us motley crew for fun food and laughter! Swim in the sea ~ relax on the white sands ~ or dance til your hearts content!! 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

For @HOBIE (VOLUME FULL BLAST!) Nostalgic memories?





WL


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> For @HOBIE
> Come and join us motley crew for fun food and laughter! Swim in the sea ~ relax on the white sands ~ or dance til your hearts content!!
> 
> WL


I can remember being on the beach in the Seychelles & going in the Sea to cool down. Oh no it was very warm in the Indian ocean. Not like the North sea


----------



## Wirrallass

Aloha everyone. Brrrrrr it's been brass monkeys again out there and its come with very strong gales and rain and the forecast looks freakin grim too My potted plants & shrubs are being battered even tho I moved them to a sheltered spot in the garden.

As often said, it's great to escape the daily grind to visit this lovely island with its inviting warm blue sea and corals ~ perhaps I'll ďo a spot of snorkelling later on ~ anyone fancy joining me?

I hope El Presidente is well and taking his meds as prescribed. Is your fermented and distilled fare still available ~ I rather fancy a little of what you'd recommend ~ or maybe a lot that is if @WHT hasn't finished it off!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Well it's now 08 Dec and at this minute there's howling gales outside which sound like they're getting stronger with each passing half hour. So batten down everything folks if you haven't already done so and stay safe.


----------



## Wirrallass

My dad used to like Bing Crosby, so in memory of him I'm sending Christmas wishes to all who visit this beautiful island with thanks to @Andy HB for discovering it
WL


----------



## KARNAK

Hey @wirralass going to join you, the next round is on me . I`ve got sand in my feet, hair, missuses bikini and the toilet paper, mines a cocktail .


----------



## Wirrallass

KARNAK said:


> Hey @wirralass going to join you, the next round is on me . I`ve got sand in my feet, hair, missuses bikini and the toilet paper, mines a cocktail .


If yours is a cocktail Ted then mine's a fantail ~ with a cherry on top!haha!
WL


----------



## Andy HB

El Presidente wishes everyone on the island a Somnolent Boxing Day.

..... But only because he doesn't want too much noise so he can rest after the excesses from yesterday.

In case he fails to stir before the end of the year, I also wish everyone a Happy 2019. God help us all!!

Andy


----------



## Carolg

If anyone is stirring, could I have a hair of the chocolate dog please. Hope Xmas was festive and everyone have a restful Boxing Day


----------



## Steff

Well we'll glad to see the ol place still has my fave thread going still..

Hope you are all very well and had a good festive period x


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Well we'll glad to see the ol place still has my fave thread going still..
> 
> Hope you are all very well and had a good festive period x


Nice to see you back.


----------



## Steff

grovesy said:


> Nice to see you back.


The is grovesy hope you've been keeping well


----------



## grovesy

Yes thank you.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Steff said:


> Well we'll glad to see the ol place still has my fave thread going still..
> 
> Hope you are all very well and had a good festive period x




Great to hear from you @Steff, I hope you are well


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Well we'll glad to see the ol place still has my fave thread going still..
> 
> Hope you are all very well and had a good festive period x


Welcome back Steff. Great to see you here again ~ you've been missed especially on this beautiful Island of dreams. Where is El Presidente to welcome you back ~ you and he go back a long way I notice ~ 26 September 2010.
I'm fine thanks hun ~ had a wonderful Christmas with my family enjoying quality time with them all. Hope you had a lovely Christmas too. Take care
WL


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Welcome back Steff. Great to see you here again ~ you've been missed especially on this beautiful Island of dreams. Where is El Presidente to welcome you back ~ you and he go back a long way I notice ~ 26 September 2010.
> I'm fine thanks hun ~ had a wonderful Christmas with my family enjoying quality time with them all. Hope you had a lovely Christmas too. Take care
> WL


Indeed we do miss marple haha one of the first to greet me on here was our @Andy HB lol.im glad you had such a lovely Xmas it's the one time of year I dread for many reasons but one reason I love is family gatherings x


----------



## Andy HB

Greetings everyone. Nice to see you back on the forum Steff. 

I am also pleased to see that God plays with snowmen in the Kuiper belt! But, I guess the carrot, coal pieces and scarf have gone missing from Ultima Thule over the past 3 billion years or so.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-46742298

Andy


----------



## Wirrallass

All the very best to all who visit this beautiful island. Good health ~ much joy and happiness ~ success in everything you do ~ and much wealth in more ways than one. Cheers!
WL x


----------



## Steff

A


wirralass said:


> View attachment 10685
> All the very best to all who visit this beautiful island. Good health ~ much joy and happiness ~ success in everything you do ~ and much wealth in more ways than one. Cheers!
> WL x


And the same platitudes to you dear friend xxx


----------



## Steff

A


wirralass said:


> View attachment 10685
> All the very best to all who visit this beautiful island. Good health ~ much joy and happiness ~ success in everything you do ~ and much wealth in more ways than one. Cheers!
> WL x


And the same platitudes to you dear friend xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> A
> 
> And the same platitudes to you dear friend xxx





Steff said:


> A
> 
> And the same platitudes to you dear friend xxx


Thank you Steff ~ I see you've taken a leaf out of my book and duplicated your posts hahaha!!! Good to know you're following in my footsteps!!!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

@Steff I love your avatar ~ verrrrry different but nice all the same


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> @Steff I love your avatar ~ verrrrry different but nice all the same


Morning WL well the post would not send so I pressed button twice and volah 2 appear hehe.
Yes my avatar is from Snapchat u can use different filters and that was one that didn't make me look pig ugly lol xx


----------



## Wirrallass

A very good morning to you all ~ where is every one? Oh I guess you're all still dozing in your hammocks or mud huts coz I don't see anyone around yet ~ except these guys who I found just yonder on the beach. They've brought some music with them and they're about to sing for us so WAKEY WAKEY you lazy people ~ come and greet our visitors and enjoy what they have to offer. Drinks are on the house and ready on the bar for you to help yourselves to your favourite concoctions.....




WL


----------



## Lanny

Aww! Needed that to warm me up on this COLD morning! I’d like a non alcoholic cocktail in a hollowed out coconut shell please with a paper umbrella! And a nice dip in the sea in a nice skimpy bikini! Also, since it’s a fantasy, a perfect size 10 figure to go with it: an impossible Lara Croft or Barbie figure. Incidentally, Barbie can’t stand on her own feet: too top heavy, in the bust department, compared to her slim frame!


----------



## Andy HB

Welcome to March everyone (a bit late, but I decided to see how many islanders are still around).

Andy


----------



## Carolg

Hello, basking in the sunshine


----------



## Pumper_Sue

My Cornish Island is very damp and windy this morning. Very warm though.


----------



## gail1

hi all hope you are all well


----------



## runner

Hi all!  About to set off around the UK canals and just found out I've got Raynaud's phenomenon - warm gloves for me then!  Hope you are all OK.


----------



## WHT

Hot toddie for me thanks!


----------



## Ditto

runner said:


> Hi all!  About to set off around the UK canals and just found out I've got Raynaud's phenomenon - warm gloves for me then!  Hope you are all OK.


My Mum suffers from this. I think maybe it's hereditary?

It's blowing a gale on my bit of the island.


----------



## Andy HB

Just found an excellent case of Nominative Determinism (the hypothesis that people tend to gravitate towards areas of work that fit their names).

James Brokenshire MP (Conservative Communities Secretary since 2018)

Never heard of him before. I wonder what he does?

Andy


----------



## Andy HB

runner said:


> Hi all!  About to set off around the UK canals and just found out I've got Raynaud's phenomenon - warm gloves for me then!  Hope you are all OK.



Give Iver a wave for me if you happen to be on the Slough arm of the Grand Union Canal. Whilst I don't live there any more, I sort of miss it. 

I hope you have a great time on the boats. A lovely way to slip through a day. Rain or shine it is a relaxing way to be (especially with a hot mug of tea in hand!).


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi all!  About to set off around the UK canals and just found out I've got Raynaud's phenomenon - warm gloves for me then!  Hope you are all OK.


Hope you enjoy your canal tour, lovely to hear from you  I've often wondered about Raynaud's as my fingers and toes can sometimes get excessively cold even when it's not particularly cold  Hope you can find some adequate gloves - I've yet to find some, although my latest pair of Ron Hill running gloves are the best I've had so far, as they have extra protection you can fold over to make them like mittens that block the wind


----------



## runner

Andy HB said:


> Just found an excellent case of Nominative Determinism (the hypothesis that people tend to gravitate towards areas of work that fit their names).
> 
> James Brokenshire MP (Conservative Communities Secretary since 2018)
> 
> Never heard of him before. I wonder what he does?
> 
> Andy





Andy HB said:


> Give Iver a wave for me if you happen to be on the Slough arm of the Grand Union Canal. Whilst I don't live there any more, I sort of miss it.
> 
> I hope you have a great time on the boats. A lovely way to slip through a day. Rain or shine it is a relaxing way to be (especially with a hot mug of tea in hand!).


LOL.  Thanks, we are heading south on the Oxford , then back on the GU.  Will wave!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Hope you enjoy your canal tour, lovely to hear from you  I've often wondered about Raynaud's as my fingers and toes can sometimes get excessively cold even when it's not particularly cold  Hope you can find some adequate gloves - I've yet to find some, although my latest pair of Ron Hill running gloves are the best I've had so far, as they have extra protection you can fold over to make them like mittens that block the wind


Hi, hope all is well with you.  Yes, just started happening this winter - index finger only at this pontoon my eft hand started going white and numb, and Diabetes Nurse suggested Raynauds - yet another auto-immune condition!  I'll check out those gloves - thanks.  I use cycling fingerless gloves when using a windlass on the locks, but might need something warmer in the colder months.  How's the running going - have you got any organised runs this year?


----------



## runner

Ditto said:


> My Mum suffers from this. I think maybe it's hereditary?
> 
> It's blowing a gale on my bit of the island.


Hi Ditto, hope you survived the storm intact!  Don't know anyone in my family who has it, but a friend with Rhumatoid Arthritis has it - I believe it's linked to her condition.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Hi, hope all is well with you.  Yes, just started happening this winter - index finger only at this pontoon my eft hand started going white and numb, and Diabetes Nurse suggested Raynauds - yet another auto-immune condition!  I'll check out those gloves - thanks.  I use cycling fingerless gloves when using a windlass on the locks, but might need something warmer in the colder months.  How's the running going - have you got any organised runs this year?


That's exactly what happens to me - white fingers, usually index and/or middle finger  Last November I did find the gloves helped  Just getting back into running after an enforced 12 week layoff due to a stupid injury to my shins!  Managing a slow 3 miles currently, my newly-acquired asthma being the main problem currently!  Nothing 'organised' yet this year, I find it hard to plan ahead when I haven't been running for a while.


----------



## runner

I really should do a spiel chock before posting!  Oh no, not Asthma as well  I'm afraid I haven't ever really got back into running apart from a quick jogging on the spot a few times a week to keep the ticker going, but I know I'll be doing a lot of walking!  I was just advised to 'keep warm'.


----------



## Andy HB

Douglas Adams would be delighted to see this youtube video. 

42 crops up again and people are actively searching for the 'question' again. But it may take a while!! 






Good morning everyone.

Andy 

p.s. I love these Numberphile videos. Absolutely fascinating in a pointless sort of way (but who knows if this pure maths will end up having really useful functions in the future).


----------



## runner

Ouch! My brain hurts.  Just about cope with Brian Cox, let alone a bit of pure? maths? Nice to see Douglas was right all along, although I don't believe there are any absolute truths and things change...


----------



## Andy HB

Well, apparently NASA have cancelled an all female space walk because they couldn't find anything to wear.

Oh, come on ladies, this is taking fashion a bit too seriously, surely? 

Andy quickly leaves the room in disgrace.


----------



## Andy HB

Nice story of the day .....

My wife and I went out for a walk around the local lake today (nice and sunny so why not?!). Got back to find a nice lady at the door. She was bringing back a bracelet that she'd bought from my wife (she's heavily in to beading) because the magnet catch had broken. This lady had driven from just 14 miles away to our house. Turns out that she's 93 years young!

Anyway, the magnet fixing has been replaced and a safety chain installed whilst the lady waited, chatted and had a cup of tea. 

Andy


----------



## Andy HB

Snowing in LLandrindod Wells today. Not sticking yet though, unfortunately.

I knew that I should have cut the lawn at the weekend! Fingers crossed for the coming weekend instead.


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> Snowing in LLandrindod Wells today. Not sticking yet though, unfortunately.
> 
> I knew that I should have cut the lawn at the weekend! Fingers crossed for the coming weekend instead.


We had hailstones yesterday  Today started off gloomy and cold, but the Sun has come out so I have trusted Abby the Weather Girl and put my washing out


----------



## Steff

Evening all x 
Hope everyones good


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Evening all x
> Hope everyones good


Hi @Steff! How are things going for you lately?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hi @Steff, hope all is well with you


----------



## Steff

Hiya guys x
Yeah going good how about you


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hiya guys x
> Yeah going good how about you


Much better now it's Spring!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Hiya guys x
> Yeah going good how about you


You know you are always welcome here @Steff {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## gail1

Evening all hope you are all well


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> Evening all hope you are all well


Hi @Gail!  I hope you had a good evening and a good night's sleep


----------



## KARNAK

There`s me on the beach all by myself, anyone wish to join me? Free cocktails/beer, sunshades, loungers, Insulin.


----------



## Ditto

With any luck it won't be raining!


----------



## Andy HB

Always hot and sunny on this tropical island.

Azure sea and pure white crystal beaches.

Palm trees with ripe coconuts ready to fall on one's head at a moment's notice.

The place is a death trap I tell 'e!!


----------



## Ditto

> The place is a death trap I tell 'e!!



 To say nothing of the stone fish if you go for a paddle or the jellyfish if you venture further out. What are we all eating is what I want to know. First things first. I'm sick of coconuts.


----------



## Andy HB

Just decided to sit on the beach for a bit to watch the gentle ripples of a calm ocean lapping on the shore. Listening to the squawk of gulls and the barks of chihuahuas.


----------



## Andy HB

In a desperate attempt to bring some new blood on to this 'ere lethal tropical island feast your eyes on these .....






Some interesting optical illusions from QI (which have nothing to do with tropical islands by the way).

WARNING! People of a nervous disposition should turn away a little before the end!


----------



## KARNAK

Well done Andy, brightened my day up.


----------



## Andy HB

KARNAK said:


> Well done Andy, brightened my day up.



In that case, have another one. 






I think David Mitchell is brilliant. I love his "angry logic".


----------



## KARNAK

Nice one Mate, I think I will go with vertical stripes.


----------



## Lisa66

Well I really don’t know now....diagonals?


----------



## Andy HB

Lisa66 said:


> Well I really don’t know now....diagonals?


That'll make you look tall and wide! Or, alternatively, short and thin. Or, perhaps, short and wide. Or, even, tall and thin.


----------



## Andy HB

Heard a nice saying today. In relation to people taking on Trump.

Don't wrestle with a pig. You both get dirty and, the pig likes it!

Andy 

p.s. I put the comma after the and because Jacob Reel Moggy doesn't like 'em.

p.p.s. Autocorrection!!


----------



## Andy HB

For your Youtube viewing selection for today, I give you this. An interesting American discussion programme from 1990 with Christopher Hitchens and Richard Critchfield. If you have one and a half hours to spare it may be of interest. There are quite a few comments relevant to issues today which, in retrospect, were spot on. 






I found almost the whole discussion quite engaging. Not sure we have programmes like this (either in the US or here) which are as intellectual as this these days.

Andy


----------



## KARNAK

I`ll look at that later Andy, just want to relax in the beach bar at the moment, cocktails are half price at the moment. I think they call it silly 4 hours, only 6 hours to go, plus vat.


----------



## Andy HB

Time gentlemen, please! VAT a tad more than 20% on this island, you'll be pleased to hear.

By the way, I might be in your vicinity in the next week or two. We have a couple of flats in Torquay which we rent out and one of them may be getting a new set of tenants soon.

Don't ask why we have flats so far away from home in mid-Wales!


----------



## KARNAK

P.M. me if you want to meet up, good investment flats in Torquay. You may wish to sell them later and buy a tin hut in St. Bedia.


----------



## Andy HB

El Presidente has asked me to set up a new competition on the beach along the lines of the following:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world...tes-independence-day-with-greasy-pole-contest

He considers it a suitable pastime for his 'minions'!


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyone is well x


----------



## Andy HB

Well this person isn't too bad. Hope you are good too.


----------



## Andy HB

For today's delectation, here is a Richard Feynman talk from 1975. Just him talking, but very entertaining (if you're into the bomb and safe-cracking!).






Anyway, he's partially responsible for why the St Bedeia Atoll is still 'slightly warm'.


----------



## Andy HB

I have the kernel of an idea. A board game for six players called Frustration (hang on, I think it's already taken. Well, it'll do for now). Players start the game with a pretty stable if not ideal situation. Then, depending on their level of mendacity (perhaps defined by an initial dice roll or perhaps from a card selection from the mendacity pile) they must either frustrate or enable a process which is almost, if not totally, impossible to complete successfully.

What does everyone think? Any ideas for possible interesting game mechanics?

We could be on to a winner.


----------



## Andy HB

Today's Youtube extravaganza .....


----------



## KARNAK

Great humour Andy, keep those cocktails coming, the sea is just rolling over my feet and the sea food is amazing.


----------



## Andy HB

Interesting fact for today ......

As of 2017, *Andre Geim* is the only researcher to win both the Ig Nobel and the "real" Nobel Prize, having won the Ig Noble Prize in 2000 for levitating frogs over magnets and the Nobel Prize in 2010 for his work on graphene.

Useful to keep in the armory for any pub quiz!


----------



## Andy HB

I was just wondering whether this island thread has reached the end of its life?

Is it still worth having it 'stickied'?

Thoughts on a postcard to ......


----------



## Ditto

Well, I read it and am entertained but I find I 'lose' threads. I have to hunt for anything that's not under the 'new' caption. 

::dips toe in sea:: Brrr...


----------



## Wirrallass

Not at all Andy ~ this thread is a great diversion from Diabetes. Let's keep it please.
I'm following Ditto but I'm going to chance a swim ~ need the exercise to build up an appetite for a full English breakfast
Well it is allowed on this dessert island ~ isn't it??!!!
WL


----------



## Ditto

Lovely to see you here WL, nice 'ere innit?


----------



## Andy HB

OK. So, I forgot the proper name for the "Beast of Bolsover" just recently. Thanks to Wikipedia, I was reminded that it is Dennis Skinner (how could I forget!).

Anyway, on further reading his Wikipedia entry I fell on this golden nugget of information.



> *Suspensions[edit]*
> Skinner has been suspended from Parliament on at least ten occasions, usually for "unparliamentary language" when attacking opponents. Notable infractions have included:
> 
> 
> Twice in 1984, once for calling David Owen a "pompous sod" (and only agreeing to withdraw "pompous"),[34] and the second time for stating Thatcher would bribe judges.[35]
> In 1992, referring to the Minister of Agriculture John Gummer as a "little squirt of a Minister" and a "slimy wart on Margaret Thatcher's nose".[34]
> In 1995, accusing the Major government of a "crooked deal" to sell off Britain's coal mines.[34]
> In 2005, when referring to the economic record of the Conservatives in the 1980s, making the remark, "The only thing that was growing then were the lines of coke in front of "Boy George" and the rest of the Tories", a reference to allegations originally published in the _Sunday Mirror_ of cocaine use by the Shadow Chancellor, George Osborne (though, in the Commons, Skinner referred to the _News of the World_).
> In 2006, accusing Deputy Speaker Sir Alan Haselhurst of leniency towards remarks made by opposition frontbencher and future Prime Minister Theresa May "because she's a Tory".[36]
> In 2016, for referring to Prime Minister David Cameron as "Dodgy Dave" in relation to Cameron's tax affairs.[37]




I think his suspensions were worth it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Lovely to see you here WL, nice 'ere innit?


.....yup it is Ditto and a darn sight dryer & warmer than at home for sure! Anymore rain and my arthritic joints will go rusty ~ now where's that WD40?!!
WL


----------



## Andy HB

Ah WD40! Made from fish, you know. Or is that soy sauce? I get them confused.

Meanwhile, on the international front, I wonder whether Macron is about to do a DeGaul? Monsiour Macron Le Non!


----------



## Andy HB

Interesting fact for today (only just found this out, but it could also be something I'd heard about and then forgotten!).

The vast majority of coal was only created on Earth during a specific period between 300 and 360 million years ago. This links into when trees first evolved (~360 million years ago) which made use of lignin. Before that plant matter was broken down by fungii and bacteria so very little remained for it to be transformed into coal. Because fungii and bacteria didn't have the capability to break down the lignin, the trees just stuck around to be transformed into coal eventually. This all changed around 300 million years ago when life found a way to break down the lignin too and so the formation of coal came to a pretty abrupt halt (mostly).

So, you evolution deniers out there, stick that in your pipe and smoke it. 

p.s. Oh, and by the way, WD40 is not made from fish.


----------



## Ditto

Fancy that about the coal. You can't beat a coal fire and the smell takes you right back. Hated going down the cellar for coal though, much nicer here on this island with the sun beating down...


----------



## KARNAK

No need to stop it Andy a place to get away for sure or is it shore.

As for coal this is were it is and were it ain`t.


----------



## Ditto

What an interesting map! Thanks for sharing. For a tiddy place we seem to have a lot. 

::adjusts sun glasses, sips gin, stretches out on lounger::


----------



## Andy HB

From things which have been around for a long time to other things which have been around for a long time ......

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-50262547

This is yet another reason why I won't touch a MacDonalds with a bargepole.


----------



## Ditto

I luvs McDonald's but it's rubbish! Tasty though imho. The bun is fascinating, just like I'd imagine a sponge would taste like. 

So they don't have McDonald's on Iceland now then? 

:: spreads towel on beach ::


----------



## Wirrallass

Hey this place is deserted ~ where is everyone? Spending all your dosh on Christmas presents or what? 
@Ditto you're nowhere to be seen ~ have you decided to go for a swim after the sea tempted your toes for a dip? 
Has anyone bought a daily newspaper lately?
Bar person, I'll have a bacardi & coke if you please & a packet of cwisps of the cheese & onion flavour. 
WL


----------



## Andy HB

The bar steward has just arrived!

Bacardi and rum along with salt and vinegar flavoured peanuts have now been placed on the bar.

That'll be £27.50 please. 

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone.

(p.s. Don't buy daily newspapers unless I need some extra paper as wood burner starter material).


----------



## Wirrallass

Brilliant Andy. Salt & vinegar peanuts? You're joking arent you?!! New one on me but will chance eating them!
Just a minute ~ that's extortionate ~ I  understood all drinks were free on this beautiful island!!
Have a very.....
 
.....folks and best wishes for 2020.
WL


----------



## Andy HB

Apparently salt and vinegar flavoured peanuts are a thing! Well, they used to be. Not sure any more. 

Don't worry about the £27.50. It can go on your tab. It's infinite and is only present for tax evading, sorry, tax avoiding purposes.

Alternatively, paper money is accepted in the form of photographs of the required cash denominations (as per the Goon Show, the one with El Presidente Aston Villa).


----------



## Ditto

I've had a lovely refreshing dip. Won't be wearing that woolly cozi again though, thought I was never gonna get out...


----------



## Andy HB

Ditto said:


> I've had a lovely refreshing dip. Won't be wearing that woolly cozi again though, thought I was never gonna get out...



I thought the thing with woolly cozis was that the person gets out of the water but the cozi remains!


----------



## Wirrallass

I had one of those cozis too Ditto and it's true they do weigh a ton as you're getting out of water agghhhh! So embarrassing as it dropped down to the knees!! I had a bubbly one too, crikey not very flattering at all!! 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> I thought the thing with woolly cozis was that the person gets out of the water but the cozi remains!


That is so true!!
WL


----------



## Andy HB

El Presidente sends you all season's greetings.


----------



## Ditto

Ooooo I likes that. Thank El Presidente for us. Now we need some prezzies under the tree. Do we get to eat goodies on this island? I'll have some Ferrero Rochas then. I think they're really common them choccies, you need a big gob to get one in ::chomps::

WL my bubbly cozzie was bright orange!


----------



## Wirrallass

_THANK YOU AND SEASONS GREETINGS TO EL PRESIDENTE AND ALL WHO VISIT THIS ISLAND ~ LOVE THE PALM TREE WITH ITS' STAR & DECS. VERRRRY FESTIVE_
_Whaaaat no pressies? Do we have to go looking for them or have they  been hidden in the shed?  Where is this shed of yours anyway El Presidente?
Enjoy Christmas wherever you'll be spending it._
WL


----------



## Andy HB

This is a dessert island after all! Tuck in. 

As for pressies? Well, it is also a tropical island in the middle of old pirate territory. There are plenty of maps with X marks the spot so get digging! 

El Presidente does not like to disclose where his private shed is. It's full of his stash of illegally distilled hooch (for medicinal porpoises only, you understand).


----------



## Ditto

Ha!  Them porpoises need to share if you ask me! Cheers! Hic.

I've been looking for Wise Men coming over the sand dunes all day...think I might be in the wrong place.


----------



## Wirrallass

May 2020 bring El Presidente and all who visit this desert island ~ a year full of hope ~ good health ~ success and much happiness.
 
Now where did El Presidente hide those spades Ditto ~ any idea?
I loves a good ol treasure hunt dont you?
WL


----------



## Ditto

The spades are probably in that shed! Murphy's Law.  

I'm going for a paddle, might wake me up, I'm a zombie. Staying up late doesn't agree with me. Happy New Years Day all.


----------



## Andy HB

No, no, El Presidente has kindly left 26 spades in the bar area.

Right next to the clubs (for personal defence purposes), diamonds (for bribery purposes) and hearts (El Presidente can be quite 'sentimental' at times).

The four jokers are also there somewhere.

Canasta anyone? House rules apply. 

Welcome to 2020. Let's hope things start making sense!


----------



## Ditto

I don't know how to play Canasta! Does it involve counting coz if so I'm out! I luvs cards though, three card brag is my fave. We used to play with screws. That's little metal things, not coppers. I don't think 2020 is gonna make sense, we're all doomed... 

Is there anything else to eat on this island? I'm fed-up of coconuts.


----------



## Andy HB

There are some bounty bars under the counter if you're interested?

Failing that. The beach bar has a variety of high carb snacks (may contain coconut) of your choice

Failing that. The six michilin starred restaurant has some exquisite dishes. The food, however, may be a different matter.


----------



## Ditto

Bounty bars?! Mmmmm can eat those till they're coming out my ears.  Is Tom Cruise there chucking bottles about?


----------



## Andy HB

Ditto said:


> .... Is Tom Cruise there chucking bottles about?



You want the truth? You can't handle .... oh, hang on, wrong movie.

Yep, old Tom can be there if you like to mix your cocktails. He is getting a little uncoordinated these days, so you may need to duck occasionally.


----------



## Ditto

I've never sat through that, maybe I should, is it good?

Is there any wild life around here? Apart from us that is? I've been watching a documentary on Walruses, there's not enough ice for them all, it was kanos. Poor things. I'm glad I'm on this island, I'm fed-up of the human race. Idiots all, this includes me.  We're doomed! :: passes Tom my glass ::


----------



## Andy HB

Well, I can't say that I am a fan of Tom any more (I find Scientologists extremely disturbing in their behaviours and beliefs). But I did like that film Cocktail (mainly for the Aussie, Brian Brown, though). As for A Few Good Men, you can't do much better than good ol' Jack Nicholson running his mouth off at Tom at the end.


----------



## Ditto

Right sounds good, I'll be watching that then, I'm bound to have it in the lock-up, got tons of DVDs, for some reason I end up with all of them in the family, all the junk comes my way.  Me and Mum watch Tom all the time, he's very watchable but I agree about that religion, bonkers (and dangerous) isn't in it, but I think Tom was too far in to get out and it's done well for him so don't blame him for going with it.

I think I see somebody firing up a barbie further down the beach, might be WL with any luck, a good catch maybe...I shall head on down, feel the sand between my tuttsies...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Death In Paradise starts up again tonight. I will be looking out for you all in the beachside bars in the backgrounds of shots


----------



## Ditto

I record everything to enjoy later. Will we be getting paid in coconuts? I always fancied being an extra. With my luck I'll  be playing the stiff!


----------



## Andy HB

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Death In Paradise starts up again tonight. I will be looking out for you all in the beachside bars in the backgrounds of shots



You won't see me. I'm currently at the bottom of several quite large holes (not all at the same time, of course). I've not hit pay dirt yet though, unfortunately.


----------



## Ditto

You looking for buried treasure? I think the Goonies found it already. This wasn't originally Oak Island was it? All that looking for a money pit was a complete waste of time! Fascinating though.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto will ya eyeball this ~ El Presidente kept this guy quiet for sure but I'll have what he's pouring, what you say?




WL


----------



## Andy HB

You definitely need good glasses to do that!


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> You definitely need good glasses to do that!


Yup agree ~ both drinking and spectacles!!
WL


----------



## Ditto

Wow, talk about dexterity! And put to good use, bring on the booze!  

We're not in for a tropical storm are we? Weather's a tad iffy at the minute. Bucketing down in Sale, hope it doesn't have a knock on effect...where are we exactly?


----------



## Andy HB

Ditto said:


> Wow, talk about dexterity! And put to good use, bring on the booze!
> 
> We're not in for a tropical storm are we? Weather's a tad iffy at the minute. Bucketing down in Sale, hope it doesn't have a knock on effect...where are we exactly?



St Bedeia is somewhere to the west of Sale, I think and then a bit south. Mind you, if you twitch your curtains a bit, it is theoretically possible to alter the course of any tropical storm away from the island. Just need a bit of time for the minor change in airflow to propogate that far.


----------



## Andy HB

Now for an interlude from my favourite Scotsman .....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000d9sh/billy-connolly-life-death-and-laughter


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> Now for an interlude from my favourite Scotsman .....
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000d9sh/billy-connolly-life-death-and-laughter


Arr the Big Glaswegian Yin himself, what an extraordinary funny and very down to earth comedian ~ always making fun out of dire situations. I loved the episode of how he depicted different ways people walked ~ ie a youngster being pushed out of the door by his mum sending him off to school ~ or the drunk stepping over a cigarette packet ~ plus hundreds if not thousands of his hilariously funny jokes based on real life, pure genius. His interviews ie with Michael Parkinson ~ his travel experiences ~ his words of wisdom plus much more has appealed to me and frequently had me crying with laughter. What a character. Shame about his Parkinsons and the way he knows his body is failing but I admire his *spirit and attitude towards it ~ and life itself in general.
Thanks for posting Andy HB.
WL
* Edited.


----------



## Ditto

I luvs him! How do I get it to play? Do I have to click 'download?'

:: ties self to palm tree, twitches curtains like mad ::


----------



## Andy HB

Ditto said:


> I luvs him! How do I get it to play? Do I have to click 'download?'
> 
> :: ties self to palm tree, twitches curtains like mad ::



Ah, if you don't already have a sign in to the bbc website/bbc iplayer , you'll probably need to set one up. Otherwise, just clicking the link should work.


----------



## Ditto

I don't understand iplayer and all that. Dunno what they're on about with streaming and everything. I bet I miss a lot! Will click the link and see what happens. 

I don't think this storm is passing us by, I fancy going for a surf but it's like Big Wednesday out there! I mustn't have twitched the curtains enough.


----------



## Andy HB

I think you sent the weather in my direction. Didn't take my evening (well, 5pm) walk today because it was filthy out there. Tomorrow's forecast isn't much better in the evening either, so if I see a break in the weather in the morning I'll be out there (the joys of working from home!).

Still, 12 days in the trot for my 1hr daily walk this year wasn't too bad.


----------



## Ditto

I  must start daily walking, the walk round the corner to the bus-stop today near killed me because I wasn't leaning on my Sholley.  Got soaked and wind-swept.

I'm waiting out the storm admiring all the white horses, even Tom's laying low, he's only tiddy so lives under the counter, all found and he does bring in the customers with his shenanigans, well, me you and WL at the minute but you never know...maybe he needs to advertise.


----------



## Wirrallass

Well guess what guys ~ after a bit of digging I found a chest of buried treasure not too far away from where El Presidente was digging!!! So drinks all round please bar person. Ditto  you were right it was me firing up the BBQ. Its dance night tonight so root out your garlands & grass skirts *folks for a bit of hip swaying.That'll be a sight for sore eyes!! Haha!
WL
Edited*


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Northerner

I've seen a government leak that, after tonight's 'celebrations', St Bedeia will become our largest trading partner...


----------



## Andy HB

El Presidente is apparently quite miffed. He hasn't seen such a nice chest as that for quite some time.

Regarding the upcoming St Bedeia / UK trade deal, El Presidente is readying his pictures of nice ripe bananas, envelopes and stamps as we speak. He is looking forward to everything worthwhile that the UK can provide. Well until Scotland leaves the UK and joins the EU. In that case, he'll be sourcing his whisky from the EU.


----------



## Wirrallass

You'll never believe this but I've found another treasure trove in the small sand dune only a meter from where El Presidente is digging ~ unsuccessfully by the look of it!!! Ah! All that hard work for nothing! El Presidente will be even more miffed to hear this!!!
But all is not lost coz I'm willing to share the contents of both with him for a small price of allowing me a peek into his secret hideaway shed in which he has a stash of illegally distilled hooch! I need cheering up, so how about it El Presidente? 
WL


----------



## Ditto

Lol you couldn't make it up. 

Can I  borrow a few necklaces from that chest and a ring or two would be nice. I do like a bit of bling with my grass skirt...


----------



## Andy HB

Ok, you win! It is open weekend on El Presidente's shed. You can find the key under the mat along with El Presidente's live bug collection. 

Party time!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Lol you couldn't make it up.
> 
> Can I  borrow a few necklaces from that chest and a ring or two would be nice. I do like a bit of bling with my grass skirt...


It's there for the taking Ditto so help yourself ~ there's more than enough to go round ~ and as I'm in a generous mood you can keep whatever you choose to 'borrow' tho make sure it matches your hoolahoola skirt & floral garland. I'm off to find some music for tonight!
WL


----------



## Andy HB

Happy Palindrome Day everybody!!

02 02 2020 or 2020 02 02 if you prefer. It's also a palindrome when it is written ddmmyyyy, mmddyyyy, yyyymmdd or yyyyddmm. That can't happen too often?

Andy


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> Happy Palindrome Day everybody!!
> 
> 02 02 2020 or 2020 02 02 if you prefer. It's also a palindrome when it is written ddmmyyyy, mmddyyyy, yyyymmdd or yyyyddmm. That can't happen too often?
> 
> Andy


Funny you should mention this Andy as it was only this afternoon that I pointed todays date to my daughters!
WL


----------



## Ditto

Are we keeping tabs on the date on a wall in a cave or something? So many 'sticks' crossed by another 'stick'?  How long have we been here? Do I  need a Wilson?


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry I took so long finding the music ~ the ferry boat stalled on it's way back here and took an age getting the engine to restart




So grab your dancing gear and dance the night away!
WL


----------



## Andy HB

In case everyone (well Ditto and Wirralass) are having too much fun doing their dancing queen impressions, here is my latest diversion ....


----------



## Wirrallass

Well, ahem, I don't need a screw or the said screw driver but I do need access to El Presidentes shed to see his hoard of hooch ~ that is after I've dissipated the live bugs under the door mat with a mahoosive dose of insect repellent/killer!!! So once the bugs are deaded I will reach for the elusive key and open the shed door. What will I unearth I wonder?
WL


----------



## Ditto

Oooo some good music there, my fave is red red wine, need to find that one too. WL see if there's any Pina Colados... 

We might need a corkscrew... 

I hate getting crossthreaded, it always happens with my SlimFast beaker, drives me to distraction. I should take it back to Tesco, but I don't feel like paddling all that way...


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Oooo some good music there, my fave is red red wine, need to find that one too. WL see if there's any Pina Colados...
> 
> We might need a corkscrew...
> 
> I hate getting crossthreaded, it always happens with my SlimFast beaker, drives me to distraction. I should take it back to Tesco, but I don't feel like paddling all that way...


At your command Ditto ~ will this do?





I think El Presidente has Pina Colado in his shed, well soon find out! 

That happened when I was trying to fit a bolt on a screw, then I couldn't get the darn thing off, such a pain in the proverbial

Are you battened down & ready for Storm Ciara tomorrow ~ I heard it's about 1k miles wide! Aarrrggghhhh! Crikey! It was a mighty strong wind here last night. Hope my shed roof isn't blown off or the slates on my house. Be alert for falling debris if you have to venture out folks. 

Best stay indoors ~ or better still stay safe on the beaches of St Bedeia and enjoy music dance fine wine and beer! See you laters.
WL


----------



## Ditto

Thanks bunches, my fave. 

All our bins have blown over and the contents strewn over the garden agh. The cats are tense, they don't like it, neither do I!

Much better chilling here on the island, I'm presuming the storm has passed us by?   :: sips Pina Colada ::


----------



## Wirrallass

The worst of the gales have passed but it's still very very windy in my neck of the woods, kept me awake last night ~ again Latest UK weather forecast SNOW!!! Wonderful, I love snow Get the sledges out and find a hill

When I lived in Germany we had snow every day in the winter months ~ and the the Scout Master tied all the kids sledges behind each other and then to the back of his car and drove round & round the roads of the OMQ's. The best place was at the rear so when we went round the corners the last sledge swayed right out ~ great fun. There was a river nearby and it stayed frozen about one foot deep and so us kids would enjoy racing each other on our skates. Happy memories
WL


----------



## Ditto

Good grief, I can't imagine being on that sledge train! Sounds really dangerous, but good fun. 

I take it there's no chance of snow on this island? I'm going for a paddle then...


----------



## Andy HB

Rather off-topic, perhaps, but today is the 75th Commemoration of the bombing of Dresden on 13th February, 1945 by British and American forces.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-51448486

The picture below was from when I visited Dresden just before my type 2 diagnosis just over ten years ago (I wasn't a well lad then). Many buildings still bear the marks of the firestorm as evidenced by the picture.



Visiting the city and seeing the place had a definite impact on me at the time and since.


----------



## Andy HB

These pictures are also from Dresden.....





Who says Germans don't have a sense of humour?


----------



## Ditto

Not been to Dresden but been to Berlin. Saw a sign pointing to Dresden so asked my German friend "Is that _the_ Dresden?" She said yes. I felt very ashamed.  Some of them boiled alive in cellars.


----------



## Wirrallass

Great photography Andy, what camera were you using and why is a tree growing in a flying saucer??! Haha!
WL


----------



## Andy HB

Wirralass said:


> Great photography Andy, what camera were you using and why is a tree growing in a flying saucer??! Haha!
> WL


Oooh, now you're asking! It was a Fujifilm FinePix 2400 Zoom (not that I remembered that! The picture properties told me). Not bad for an old digital camera (2.1 megapixels). 

The "Men in Black" weren't too far away, apparently, just in case an insectoid wanted to repossess the UFO and take off (tree notwithstanding).


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> These pictures are also from Dresden.....
> 
> View attachment 13203
> View attachment 13204
> View attachment 13205
> 
> Who says Germans don't have a sense of humour?


That's crazy!!! A proper ikkl brass band! 
One way to save rain water I suppose!
WL


----------



## Andy HB

Wirralass said:


> That's crazy!!! A proper ikkl brass band!
> ......
> WL


Probably a re-purposed local oompah band.


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> Probably a re-purposed local oompah band.






Do you mean this sort?
WL


----------



## Steff

Good morning all. 
Hope everyone is well, happy 2020 to all lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Good morning all.
> Hope everyone is well, happy 2020 to all lol


Hi Steff. This is a lovely surprise. Long time no see! Welcome back my friend. Here to stay or just a fleeting visit? Hope your good & fighting fit!!!!
♡WL


----------



## grovesy

Steff said:


> Good morning all.
> Hope everyone is well, happy 2020 to all lol


Nice to see you back.


----------



## Ditto

Lederhosen crack me up.


----------



## Steff

Wirralass said:


> Hi Steff. This is a lovely surprise. Long time no see! Welcome back my friend. Here to stay or just a fleeting visit? Hope your good & fighting fit!!!!
> ♡WL


Just a nosey to see this new forum I hear  of in the making lol x


----------



## Andy HB

There was a good article in the online Grauniad today about cockney rhyming slang. I was reading through the comments and one or two people kept referring to someone being a "Hampton". I kept struggling to think of its meaning because I assumed it was Hampton Court.

It all became clear when I found out that it was actually "Hampton Wick".


----------



## Wirrallass

Ahh lovely white sandy beaches ~ slow music ~ warm blue sea ~ just what I need right now. *I love this island of *St Bedeia ~ it's *my bolt hole
WL
Edited x 2**


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> There was a good article in the online Grauniad today about cockney rhyming slang. I was reading through the comments and one or two people kept referring to someone being a "Hampton". I kept struggling to think of its meaning because I assumed it was Hampton Court.
> 
> It all became clear when I found out that it was actually "Hampton Wick".


Read orl abart it here!!!

*HAMPTON WICK*
*Hampton Wick is Cockney slang for Prick (penis).*
Hampton Wick is a pleasant village in South West London, near Kingston upon Thames and Hampton Court.
However it has become synonymous with the pejorative term "prick".
There was a character in famous radio comedy The Goon Show named Hugh Jampton. This punning name shows how Cockney Rhyming Slang still retained some it's "secret language" characteristics into the 60s and 70s.

But you already knew this didn't you Andy?! Haha!
WL


----------



## Andy HB

Wirralass said:


> Read orl abart it here!!!
> 
> *HAMPTON WICK*
> *Hampton Wick is Cockney slang for Prick (penis).*
> Hampton Wick is a pleasant village in South West London, near Kingston upon Thames and Hampton Court.
> However it has become synonymous with the pejorative term "prick".
> There was a character in famous radio comedy The Goon Show named Hugh Jampton. This punning name shows how Cockney Rhyming Slang still retained some it's "secret language" characteristics into the 60s and 70s.
> 
> But you already knew this didn't you Andy?! Haha!
> WL



I was trying to be discrete.


----------



## Wirrallass

Andy HB said:


> I was trying to be discrete.


Haha! I fell for that one didn't I?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wirralass said:


> Ahh lovely white sandy beaches ~ slow music ~ warm blue sea ~ just what I need right now. *I love this island  ~ it's a bolt hole
> WL
> Edited*


Thought I'd mention that @HOBIE spent his honeymoon on the lovely Seychelles.
WL


----------



## Steff

Good morning all

Looking like a day for the ducks today, yikes


----------



## grovesy

Sleeting here in Essex.


----------



## Ditto

Sunny but nippy in Sale. I'd rather be here on this island dabbling my tutsies in the water and listening to that guy singing...s'nice. Lol at Hampton, that is very rude. 

Hobie is lucky! I spent my honeymoon at Rgate.


----------



## Andy HB

Sunny and nippy in Mid-Wales too. Nice to have a bit of consistent sun! It's been so dreary and wet for sooooo long.

Anyway, greetings Steff.


----------



## Ditto

Is Storm Jorge gonna hit the island? Are we going for more exotic storm names now? Is somebody having a laugh?


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Is Storm Jorge gonna hit the island? Are we going for more exotic storm names now? Is somebody having a laugh?


Unfortunately  this storm was named by the Spanish meteorological office.  I just wish all these storms would go away.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Is Storm Jorge gonna hit the island? Are we going for more exotic storm names now? Is somebody having a laugh?


Storm Jorge ~ is pronounced Horhay and not George!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mixed bag here on the Wirral Peninsular ~ gales; rain; hailstones; more rain; more rain; more rain; stronger gales ~ and even more rain! It's dark, wet, freezing cold and verrrrry windy! Everything battened down AGAIN this afternoon. Found three likac hyacinths surviving in a pot hidden by my Camelia. Lovely.

* However before the weather changed I managed to dry bath towels outside. Thank gawd I used  nearly all the pegs to keep them from blowing away!!

I'm sitting cozy & warm in my small home & hoping my jalopy isn't blown away down the roador the slates aren't misplaced on the roof!
Grateful that we can visit this beautiful Isle of St Bedeia to escape the horrendous weather in the UK Thanks for creating **this thread @Andy HB.
WL

Edited to add *
Edited to add**


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Unfortunately  this storm was named by the Spanish meteorological office.  I just wish all these storms would go away.


So do I grovesy ~ feel sorry for the folk who's homes are flooded
WL


----------



## grovesy

Wirralass said:


> So do I grovesy ~ feel sorry for the folk who's homes are flooded
> WL


I feel for them too, there was a woman on telly this morning crying saying saying why did they let this happen. So I suspect it was an area where have protected houses further upstream, with flood defenses.


----------



## Ditto

It was gorgeous here today, really spring like, just a tad nippy. Those poor people on the news, all flooded.  I always wanted to live by a river but maybe not. Mum said "I'm glad we don't live near a river." Our town is called Ashton-Upon-Mersey. I'm saying nowt! 

I'm going for a paddle, I must look out for puffer fish and lion fish, they're not very friendly according to my friend who is cruising near Australia the lucky mare.


----------



## Wirrallass

Wirralass said:


> Mixed bag here on the Wirral Peninsular ~ gales; rain; hailstones; more rain; more rain; more rain; stronger gales ~ and even more rain! It's dark, wet, freezing cold and verrrrry windy! Everything battened down AGAIN this afternoon. Found three likac hyacinths surviving in a pot hidden by my Camelia. Lovely.
> 
> * However before the weather changed I managed to dry bath towels outside. Thank gawd I used  nearly all the pegs to keep them from blowing away!!
> 
> I'm sitting cozy & warm in my small home & hoping my jalopy isn't blown away down the roador the slates aren't misplaced on the roof!
> Grateful that we can visit this beautiful Isle of St Bedeia to escape the horrendous weather in the UK Thanks for creating **this thread Andy HB.
> WL
> 
> Edited to add *
> Edited to add**


Finally herewith photo of the lilac hyacinths.
No problem this time grovesy 

WL


----------



## Ditto

Hyacinths never come back as good after the first year do they? Mum's got some she's had in for years and they're very sparse now but loyal. 

I think I might need a new bikini for this summer on the beach here on the island...I've sent off for a catalogue as I'm taking it there aren't any shops? Are we having to hunt our own food? I'd starve, there's no way I could kill something. I'd have to eat leaves and fish if I could catch one. I shall try my hand at tickling.


----------



## Andy HB

Ditto said:


> I think I might need a new bikini for this summer on the beach here on the island...I've sent off for a catalogue as I'm taking it there aren't any shops? Are we having to hunt our own food? I'd starve, there's no way I could kill something. I'd have to eat leaves and fish if I could catch one. I shall try my hand at tickling.



Don't worry if you see any large sharks around the beach area. They're just basking sharks and are harmless ..... well, either them or El Presidente is out for a swim.


----------



## Ditto

LOL pass me a harpoon...

edit/ Or is he a nice Presidente?  He should invite us round for tiffin.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Hyacinths never come back as good after the first year do they? Mum's got some she's had in for years and they're very sparse now but loyal.
> 
> I think I might need a new bikini for this summer on the beach here on the island...I've sent off for a catalogue as I'm taking it there aren't any shops? Are we having to hunt our own food? I'd starve, there's no way I could kill something. I'd have to eat leaves and fish if I could catch one. I shall try my hand at tickling.


I have some that are not bad but mine are in the ground not pots.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> I have some that are not bad but mine are in the ground not pots.


I put mine outside after they'd finished flowering Christmas 2018. They stayed dormant sheltering 'neath Miss Camelia til just recently so was a nice surprise.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Wirralass said:


> Arr the Big Glaswegian Yin himself, what an extraordinary funny and very down to earth comedian ~ always making fun out of dire situations. I loved the episode of how he depicted different ways people walked ~ ie a youngster being pushed out of the door by his mum sending him off to school ~ or the drunk stepping over a cigarette packet ~ plus hundreds if not thousands of his hilariously funny jokes based on real life, pure genius. His interviews ie with Michael Parkinson ~ his travel experiences ~ his words of wisdom plus much more has appealed to me and frequently had me crying with laughter. What a character. Shame about his Parkinsons and the way he knows his body is failing but I admire his *spirit and attitude towards it ~ and life itself in general.
> Thanks for posting Andy HB.
> WL
> * Edited.


I read in the Saturdayfail that Billy Connolly, 77, has quit stand-up. Aww! He's delighted the the nation with his quick~fire humour and unscripted, expletive~filled shaggy~dog stories.
But the funny man ~ who was voted the UK's most influential stand~up comedian of all time in 2012 ~ revealed yesterday that Parkinson's disease had finally ended his career on stage. The *Big Yin will *sorely be missed.




WL
Edited **


----------



## Wirrallass

"_I spent my honeymoon at Rgate"_ 

So did I Ditto
WL


----------



## Andy HB

Wirralass said:


> ........
> So did I Ditto
> WL



Shouldn't that have been "Ditto, Ditto"?

Anyway, moving on ......

Strange headline of the day goes to the guardian .....









						Burning calories: pig starts farm fire by excreting pedometer
					

Seventy-five square metres of farm near Leeds set alight after copper in pedometer battery reacted with dung and dry hay




					www.theguardian.com
				




So, watch those pedometers, kids!!


----------



## Andy HB

Wirralass said:


> I read in the Saturdayfail that Billy Connolly, 77, has quit stand-up. Aww! He's delighted the the nation with his quick~fire humour and unscripted, expletive~filled shaggy~dog stories.
> But the funny man ~ who was voted the UK's most influential stand~up comedian of all time in 2012 ~ revealed yesterday that Parkinson's disease had finally ended his career on stage. The *Big Yin will surely be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL
> Edited *


I was just going to say that I had seen Billy quite recently. But then, on checking, it was back in November 2016!!!!!

Where on earth have those 3 years gone? It really just seems like yesterday.


----------



## Wirrallass

I find that time passes by quickly the older we get. We are only on this earth for a flash in time so we should make the most of it while we can ~ thus I must make the effort to access El Presidente's shed soon to find his stash of booze before I pop me clogs!
WL


----------



## Andy HB

Wirralass said:


> I find that time passes by quickly the older we get. We are only on this earth for a flash in time so we should make the most of it while we can ~ thus I must make the effort to access El Presidente's shed soon to find his stash of booze before I pop me clogs!
> WL



Better hurry up! He's working his way through it already!


----------



## Ditto

That's so sad about Billy. Luvs him.

Booze! I can't have any now but I can on this island, break out the gin and tonics!


----------



## Andy HB

Sadly, I missed an anniversary. It was 70 years ago this year that my father received the George Medal from the King.

He was incredibly modest about this and never really mentioned it. My brother still has the medal in his possession.

And, yes, my father was George Harrison ("The Polite Young Gang-Buster").


----------



## Ditto

How fabulous, you must be very proud. What's the full story please? That print defeats me.


----------



## Andy HB

Ditto said:


> How fabulous, you must be very proud. What's the full story please? That print defeats me.



We are, but because he never mentioned or talked about it, we didn't really know about it until somewhat later in life!



> BEHIND the counter of the exclusive clothes shop, George Harrison, 22 deferential and immaculate quietly talked about dressing-gowns, socks and pullovers.
> 
> No one would have taken him for a gang-buster until one morning in November George rushed into the busy Birmingham
> street, dishevelled, with blood streaming down his face.
> 
> Leaping on to a bus, he seized a man who a few minutes before had hit George on the head with a spanner and stolen the
> keys to the safe.
> 
> He held on to the man until the police arrived. For that morning George, arriving early, had seen a masked face in the basement, had grappled with a man, and was then overpowered by two other men. When he came round, he saw the safe door open and rushed into the street.
> 
> Yesterday George was awarded the George Medal for his valour He said last night: "I don't think it was anything like worth t he honour. I only did my job."



The following is from the 3rd February, 1950 copy of the London Gazette:



> Early one morning Harrison was the first employee to report for duty at the shop and, after unlocking the front door, went to the basement. The basement door was ajar and he saw a man standing in the staff room. Without hesitation he tackled him and pulled him into the passageway. He then attempted to get him up the stairs so that he could dial 999 from the shop.
> 
> As he was struggling he was set upon from behind by two other men. All three had scarves or handkerchiefs tied around the lower part of their faces. At this point Harrison received a blow on the head from a box spanner. He continued to struggle, but after a further three or four blows he became semi-conscious and fell to the ground. Whilst on the ground he received another blow which rendered him unconscious.
> 
> Upon regaining consciousness he found that the keys to the safe had been ripped from his pocket and were lying nearby and that the safe had been opened. He locked it and followed in the direction his assailants had apparently gone, through the basement into the street. On emerging he saw one of the men walking away from the premises. He ran after him, caught him, and, with the assistance of bystanders, held the man until the Police arrived.
> 
> Harrison showed outstanding devotion to duty and courage. His determination and persistence, although injured, were the means of bringing a dangerous gang of criminals to justice.


----------



## Ditto

Good grief, hit with a hammer!! That brave man. Thinking to lock the safe first as well...


----------



## Andy HB

To cap it all, whilst not the best timing with everything going on at the moment, I have just been informed that I will be a Great Uncle in October. My niece, Charlotte (Charlotte Elizabeth no less, I kid you not and she was named well before the royal princess!), married to Chris with a dog called Chester is the first of my nephews and nieces to 'produce'.

It has been pointed out that the prospective baby's name will have to begin with Ch too. Any suggestions may be passed on depending on how awful they are.


----------



## Ditto

Congratulations.  What about Chandler? Or Cheree? My first boyfriend was called Pye, my friend said if you marry and have a girl don't call her Cherry!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Chynoweth
Chana
Chrysoprase
Chrysocolla
Chantal

Charles
Chadwick
Chorlton
Charlton
Churchill ( Oh yesss!!  )


----------



## Contused

Cholmondeley


----------



## Andy HB

Greetings to anyone who still visits the island.

Just wanted to let you know that I have decided to move on so that others can play around here to their heart's content.

After all, what's there not to like? Sun, sea and sand and as much booze as you like (El Presidente has left the key to his shed on the bar plus instructions on how to access it).

So, enjoy!

Best wishes and stay safe.

Andy


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Andy HB said:


> Greetings to anyone who still visits the island.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I have decided to move on so that others can play around here to their heart's content.
> 
> After all, what's there not to like? Sun, sea and sand and as much booze as you like (El Presidente has left the key to his shed on the bar plus instructions on how to access it).
> 
> So, enjoy!
> 
> Best wishes and stay safe.
> 
> Andy



Thanks for wardening the island so brilliantly Andy over the months and years! You’ve made the forum a much sunnier, smilier place


----------



## runner

Andy HB said:


> To cap it all, whilst not the best timing with everything going on at the moment, I have just been informed that I will be a Great Uncle in October. My niece, Charlotte (Charlotte Elizabeth no less, I kid you not and she was named well before the royal princess!), married to Chris with a dog called Chester is the first of my nephews and nieces to 'produce'.
> 
> It has been pointed out that the prospective baby's name will have to begin with Ch too. Any suggestions may be passed on depending on how awful they are.


Congratulations have they decided on an name yet?


----------



## runner

Howdy Do There all in St Bedia, how are you doing?


----------

